#ubuntu+1 2007-08-20
<arooni> folks when i start up X .... i just get black screen...... (t61 with intel x3100 and intel driver installled (2.10 version backported from gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943) .... ideas?
<Arwen> nope, it's beyodn me
<arooni> is there a version of the kernel for 7.04 that is newer than 2.6.21 ?  id rather not build the kernal from scratch
<nosrednaekim> arooni: yeah, there is a way to get a 2.6.22 from gutsy
<arooni> nosrednaekim: can you tell me how
<Arwen> you need to build it yourself >_>
<arooni> Arwen: which one should i download
<arooni> 2.6.22?
<arooni> can i backport it somehow
<nosrednaekim> arooni: I lost the link... an I forget how... but google it
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> backporting = recompiling
<Arwen> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu <-- how to compile a kernel
<nosrednaekim> no.. you can get it from the gutsy repos somehow
<Arwen> eh? and will it work is the question
<Arwen> if you want to do that using a series of apt policies, I can try and help you
<arooni> how do i remove packages
<arooni> that havve been uninstalled
<arooni> but are still there
<Arwen> o.O
<Arwen> if you mean it still has conf files around - apt-get remove --purge package
<arooni> basically i try to install buil-essential and i gett errors:  depends: lib6c-dev but it is not going to be installed or libcc6-dev
<arooni> how do i fix this
<Arwen> try running "apt-get install libc6-dev" and see what's the problem
<arooni> Arwen: some packages cannot be installed.... the following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.5-0ubuntu14) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed .. E: broken packages
<arooni> how do i fix
<arooni> i need to recomiple kernal
<Arwen> arooni, oh, I'm guessing that you have a mix of gutsy and feisty packages?
<arooni> Arwen: exactly
<arooni> i tried to do this backporting thing earlier
<arooni> to get my video working
<arooni> now i realize i have to recomiple kernal
<arooni> with a new version
<arooni> so how do i fix
<Arwen> I need you to pastebin /etc/apt/preferences and /etc/apt/sources.list
<arooni> Arwen: prefernces are here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<arooni> Arwen: sources.list is too
<Arwen> ah, feisty packages have a higher priority than gutsy ones. Try apt-get install libc6-dev=2.6.1-0ubuntu1
<arooni> Arwen: should i just delete those preferences & such
<Arwen> no, they're important. Without them, gutsy packages would flood your system.
<DanaG> Argh, I hate how one core panics upon resume from suspend.
<Arwen> one core panics? so your other one doesn't?
<Arwen> arooni, you know, you could just install gutsy instead of trying to maintain a franken-build
<arooni> Arwen: i know maybe i should?
<arooni> how easy is it
<arooni> to move from a tribe
<arooni> to a release
<Arwen> wha?
<Arwen> you mean from a release to the tribe, right?
<arooni> hmmmm
<arooni> well i mean a RTM release
<arooni> i mean ... whe the final version comes out
<Arwen> dist-upgrading's success rate is inversely proportional to the amount of extra repositories you have
<Arwen> so, the more hacking you've done, the less the chance of success
<DanaG> That
<arooni> so what if i stay at gutsy tribe 4
<arooni> until gutsy final comes out
<arooni> will i be able to upgrade
<DanaG> Yeah, I get a panic on one core, but the other core stays perfectly functional.
<arooni> if i havent messed up anything
<Arwen> yes, because they're both gutsy
<Arwen> in reality, if you install the tribe, it'll more or less upgrade incrementally each day
<Arwen> DanaG, that's really weird
<DanaG> I even get the caps-lock LED blinking.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129226 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel oops after resuming from suspend to RAM" [High,Fix committed] 
<DanaG> Note that that bug mentions an oops; my dmesg shows a panic.
<Arwen> hmm, I wonder if that would apply to a fake dual-core (HyperThreading)
<Arwen> perhaps I should go try
<arooni> Arwen: i downloaded gutsy at home but  i have: -rw-r--r-- 1 chasetoys chasetoys 726267904 2007-08-04 18:18 gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<ggilbert> arooni: In theory, if you upgrade regularly your system will be pretty close to what the final gutsy will be around Oct 4th
<Arwen> arooni, that's a CD image. You're supposed to burn it and then boot from it.
<arooni> but when do dc3f9dba1f83fb7e47ddf7e2d377398b  gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<arooni> thats not the same checksum
<arooni> from the website
<arooni> is that a bad thing?
<arooni>  md5sum gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<Arwen> oh wait, wrong checksum? yeah, that's bad. very bad.
<arooni> ok so i shouldnt useit
<Arwen> nah :-)
<ggilbert> You should be able to pretty quickly fix that with bittorrent
<Arwen> if it's only broken in a few places, getting the torrent and making it save to that file will repair it
<Arwen> if it's totally broken, that's a whole other story
<arooni> ahh ok...
<arooni> how do i get a torrent ui
<arooni> azareus keeps crashing
<arooni> i dont want a command line tool
<Arwen> hmm? try ktorrent or bittorrent-gui
<rsk> or deluge
<Arwen> or that
<Arwen> speaking of Azureus, it doesn't seem to work under gutsy (stock version).
<Arwen> hangs on opening a file
<arooni> can i repair a file that was downloaded from HTTP?
<arooni> or do i have to start from scratch
<Arwen> you can repair it
<arooni> how do i launch bittorrent gui
<arooni> i already isntalled it
<Arwen> dunno, I never installed it
<arooni> ktorrent cradshes
<arooni> man i'm unlucky
<Arwen> lol
<ggilbert> arooni: If you just download the torrent file from ubuntu's website, it should launch it for you
<arooni> how do i get deluge
<Arwen> arooni, type "btdownloadgui.bittorrent"
<Arwen> stupid naming scheme..
<ggilbert> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Arwen> or yeah, http://download.deluge-torrent.org/index.php?dir=ubuntu/feisty/0.5.4.1/&file=deluge-torrent_0.5.4.1-1_i386.deb
<ggilbert> It might be in the ubuntu repository, but it's changing fat enough that I'd rather use the latest
<ggilbert> fast
<arooni> how do you repair ?
<arooni> a torrent file
<Arwen> download the .torrent file, open it in your client, when it asks for the save location, point it to the broken file
<Arwen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<DanaG> Argh, somehow my fat32 partition became read-only.
<DanaG> How do I force it to not be RO?
<Arwen> mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/blah /mnt/blah ?
<DanaG> I used mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever
<dick-richardson> anyone familiar with a webmin alternative? I'm ashamed to admit my command line skills aren't up to snuff compared with what I was doing in webmin :/
<Arwen> hey cool, amarok visualizations
<DanaG> ...Until the GLX ones crash Xorg when run on Compiz under NVIDIA.
<Arwen> lol
<arooni> folks quick q:  is it OK if i use a nightly build of gutsy
<arooni> or should i use a tribe on
<arooni> one
<anon32> you should use a nightly
<anon32> cuts down on the number of updates you'll have to install afterwards
<arooni> ok good
<anon32> oh, but sometimes the nightlies are larger than 700MB. Watch out for that.
<arooni> anon32: what speed to run it at?
<anon32> run what?
<arooni> the burn
<arooni> 2x?
<arooni> 24x?
<anon32> if you only have one CD, as low as possible. Otherwise just try the max.
<arooni> what do u mean one cd?
<anon32> (if your filesystem/harddrive isn't borked and really slow)
<anon32> only one blank
<arooni> ahh ok
<arooni> is it ok to burn to dvd?
<anon32> yes, as long as your computer can boot them
<arooni> here comes gutsy
<arooni> man i hope this makes it better
<arooni> for my t61
<anon32> heh
<arooni> cua feisty is a nighmare
* anon32 preferred the name "Gusty Gibbon" to be honest
<arooni> anon32: my disk is built on 7/18
<arooni> is that ok?
<anon32> why not?
<arooni> i dont know
<arooni> whats the difference between later releases?
<arooni> the packages?
<anon32> more updated packages
<arooni> anon32: its flashing _ on top left
<arooni> oh there it goes i supose
<anon32> heh, just tell me when there's a problem. Unix philosophy: if it worked, don't waste space saying "it worked".
<arooni> ahhh ok
<arooni> well color me suprised
<arooni> cuz i see a GUI
<anon32> yay?
<arooni> this is a first for me with this lappy
<arooni> ive been in cli hell for days
<anon32> heh, command lines are fun. But being stuck on a black/white console for days woulda made my eyes bleed.
<anon32> :-\
<kavon> yay arooni :)
<anon32> oh yeah, time to go play around with the new 2.3 series GIMP
<kavon> is anyone else having a problem with flash-nonfree with konqurer or is it fixed in the 186 updates i need
<kavon> youtube crashes
<arooni> ok so live cd is booted
<anon32> hmm, it's got some new shiny icons at least
<arooni> but i dont see the place for 'install ubuntu'
<arooni> like there normally is
<anon32> arooni, oh dear, that's not good
<arooni> maybe i burned it too fast?
<anon32> can't be
<anon32> probably it's just filed under another location
<anon32> try system -> admin
<arooni> could not launch menu item:  Error reading file: file:///usr/share/applciaiton/ubiquity-tkui;.desktop' unspported operation
<arooni> i think i burned it too fast :9
<flaccid> anybody got cisco vpn client going in gutsy?
<flaccid> ie. compilation of the binary against kernel headers
<anon32> arooni, hmm, maybe.
<anon32> try with an alternate cd then? harder to mess those up. Or just burn it again/
<arooni> i will reburn
<arooni> i want my GUI
<anon32> lol
<arooni> man
<arooni> it looks good
<xtknight> is gutsy experiencing breakage now?  my gdm seems to "backtrace"
<anon32> doesn't happen here. go file a bug?
<xtknight> have you rebooted since the last barrage of updates?
<anon32> last barrage?
<anon32> I just upgraded today
<xtknight> i386 or amd64?
<anon32> i386
<xtknight> ok it looks like nvidia-glx is a bit on the fritz, that's about the only problem for me
<arooni> ioh dear
<arooni> looks like i dont get option to install
<arooni> :(
<xtknight> hey arooni
<arooni> must be a bad .iso
<arooni> they xtknight
<anon32> that can't be good :-\
<xtknight> gutsy daily has got to be broken today tho
<anon32> try an alternate install?
<xtknight> the installer failed for me after python (the alternate noe)
<arooni> damn and tribe 4 is taking FOREVER to downkload
<anon32> or that
<arooni> huh?
<arooni> so what should i do?
<arooni> safe graphics mode?
<arooni> or ditch this iso
<arooni> my internets is ridiculously slow :(
<anon32> probably you're gonna have to ditch it
<anon32> oh, you could try typing "ubiquity" into the terminal. maybe that'll help.
<xtknight> what's the problem?
<xtknight> and which cd did he try?
<arooni> a nightly build
<anon32> his install CD (daily live cd) doesn't have a link to the installer
<arooni> from 7/16
<xtknight> hmm
<arooni> man
<arooni> i cant launch any apps either
<arooni> this is royall messed up :*(
<xtknight> ya im done trying dailys
<xtknight> arooni, my experience has been just as bad
<xtknight> every daily crashes like nuts
<xtknight> the Tribes seem ok
<arooni> i have tribe 4 coming
<arooni> in 3hours!!!!!!!!!!1
<xtknight> hehe
<kavon> are dailys the updates for tribes?
<xtknight> basically
<arooni> so
<kavon> :o i'm installing 186 of them
<arooni> should i not run sudo apt-get update
<kavon> from tribe 4 kubun
<kavon> lol
<anon32> I just upgraded from Feisty, worked out more or less :-\
<xtknight> hmm
<anon32> had to set a couple of policy rules, but it worked out
<kavon> i havn't found any bugs besides this annoying clock problem in KDE
<kavon> it won't blend :z
<anon32> WILL IT BLEND?
* anon32 ducks
<xtknight> where do you place Modelines?
<anon32> under the Monitor section I think
<xtknight> ah thx
<kavon> lol anon32
<kavon> just saw it ;D
<xtknight> is there a way to disable compiz in gutsy?
<xtknight> isn't giving me window decorations :|
<anon32> system -> prefs -> appearance -> effects iirc
<anon32> lol, I just turned those on... desktop corruption :-\
<xtknight> ahhh thank you
<anon32> (my desktop res exceeds my 3d texture size)
<xtknight> your desktop res=?
<anon32> 2560x1024
<xtknight> ah same
<ameyer> sounds like a (censored) video card
<anon32> I'd like 3200x1200 but that's not gonna happen :-\
<xtknight> well similar at least 1680x1050+1280x1024
<xtknight> if i try to enable or disable Compiz effects my system just hard freezes
<xtknight> so im glad for my SysRq key
<ameyer> intel graphics?
<xtknight> nvidia 7800gt
<ameyer> well, the i810 driver likes hosing the system
<xtknight> half of the effects work, but no window decorations
<ameyer> the newer intel driver seems to not do it so far...
<anon32> heh, compositebydefault :-\
<xtknight> ya bad idea
<anon32> yeah, what will you do when they don't work?
<xtknight> composite feels like "testing" to me every time i use it
<anon32> and what better way to lose users than to make it broken by default on over half of all installs?
<xtknight> ya no doubt
<xtknight> but it's a great way to test compiz huh?
<anon32> heh
<xtknight> at least compiz will get more stable as a result hehe
<anon32> real problem is that composite won't ever get anywhere with the current driver mess
<xtknight> i wonder if they will use compositebydefault on LTS+1
<ameyer> last I tried compiz on my ancient intel 845 graphics chipset, it worked fine
<ameyer> actually, compiz worked better than the various non-composite WMs
<anon32> but the fact is that it doesn't work on a lot of setups
<anon32> you should go with what's most likely to work, not what's most flashy or even fastest
<xtknight> well compiz totally crashes with the nvidia-glx driver in the repos. with the ones on nvidia.com it works but with no window decs (this is gutsy stock compiz).  ive gotten compiz fully functional before
<xtknight> it's just that they cant get a version out there that works for everyone
<anon32> yeah, I had it working earlier too. but then I added my second display
<xtknight> anon32, well my 2nd display works but only in separate desktop mode
<xtknight> but compiz can do effects over both
<anon32> yeah, I don't have that much VRAM, lol
<xtknight> hehe
<xtknight> so has anyone else tried Gutsy daily alternate today?  def. broken for me
<xtknight> the cd that is.  not to mention today's updates
<anon32> (thus the beauty of network upgrades)
<kavon> SO HOW DOES I REPORT BUG?
<anon32> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kavon> orly?
<tehk> kavon, use launchpad.com
<kavon> seriously though, i can't find a way to submit kubuntu bug
<kavon> :z that only has ubuntu... i think this is a kubuntu bug.
<Kousotu> is bug reporting on?
<kavon> the kde clock is messed up
<kavon> :o lets turn that on
<anon32> they use the same launchpad
<Kousotu> ol
<anon32> file it under the appropriate kde package
<Kousotu> anon32: don't mean HE has it on
<anon32> hmm?
<tehk> kavon, what anon32 said + kubuntu is ubuntu.
<kavon> oh, so i can file a bug with the kubuntu clock in kde and its all good?
<anon32> yeh
<kavon> ok cool, launchpad.com away!
<kavon> o it seems to be .net
<Kousotu> how do you install beryl?
<anon32> you don't, beryl is dead software
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> then how do I get the fancy efects?
<anon32> compiz
<anon32> should be under system -> prefs -> appearance -> effects
<DanaG> Compiz + 'za' == yum.
<DanaG> compizza
<anon32> lol
<DanaG> I'd like to see somebody make a theme that plays on compiz-pizza.
<Kousotu> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: beryl is still faster and more stable than compiz-fusion
<Kousotu> lol
<anon32> oh? hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: and well compiz is just plain
<Kousotu> well how do you install beryl?
<anon32> apt-get install beryl probably
<Paddy_EIRE> !beryl | Kousotu
<ubotu> Kousotu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kousotu> lol
<xtknight> cool i guess Gutsy finally has proper DPI support
<Kousotu> so I gotta joi another channel to install it?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> hy xt
<Paddy_EIRE> Kousotu: well to get help with installing it
<Kousotu> hey*
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<Kousotu> Paddy_EIRE: same difference
<anon32> Kousotu, it looks like there are no maintained beryl packages for gutsy
<xtknight> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> err no its not
<anon32> you have to compile it from source
<xtknight> Kousotu, lots of trouble installing gutsy
<xtknight> but i did it
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> you couldn't get gutsy to install?
<Kousotu> wow...
<Kousotu> I had issues with T3, but not 4
<Kousotu> lol
<xtknight> not on this pc
<Kousotu> I had t use "safe" for tribe 3
<xtknight> actually today's updates will break me
<xtknight> had to reinstall it after i updated
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> that sucs
<Kousotu> oply clneI had o reinstall after instaling the Mon
<Kousotu> I had to reinstall after installing the monoply clone*
<Kousotu> broke my Wifi....
<Kousotu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Kousotu> sometimes I love bots :)
<Kousotu> most of the time I hate them though
<Kousotu> lol
<arooni> hey friends
<arooni> with gutsy
<arooni> is it ok to install updates?
<arooni> or is it going to break stuff
<ameyer> yes?
<ameyer> I know, that's not a helpful answer
<xtknight> arooni, well it breaks my machine
<xtknight> i'd wait if i were you
<Kousotu> arooni: tat would depend on the computer you're using
<nosrednaekim> arooni: heh.... if things get broken.. its  a bug... that what you are supposed to be testiong for. if no-one upgrades.. then there won't be any bugs reported, and it will never be reported
<Kousotu> mine works fine, while xtknight's does not
<arooni> um will i be able to install software like eclipse, xmms, beryl etc?
<arooni> ruby, irb, etc?
<xtknight> should be able to
<arooni> when is gusty final?
<xtknight> october something
<ggilbert> October 18th, I believe
<arooni> anyone rocking a t61 here?
<Kousotu> lol
<atoponce> i should probably be asking my questions here, rather than #ubuntu
<atoponce> in mark shuttleworth's announcement, he made it seem like you could run ubuntu with 100% free software
<atoponce> other than disabling the 'restricted' repo, how is this possible?
<atoponce> is there another repository? or maybe just more free software drivers for hardware?
<atoponce> iirc, he mentioned the dev team working with the gnewsense team?
<ameyer> wouldn't surprise me if there would be a seperate gnuisance-style repo...
<ameyer> i forget what they're calling the gnewsence clone they're releasing
<ameyer> *gnewsense
<atoponce> that who is releasing? canonical?
<DanaG> I wish the 100.14.11 drivers weren't so damn buggy.
<DanaG> They're the first to properly support hotkey display switching on my laptop.
<ameyer> there's going to be a gnewsense-style version of gutsy, I just can't remember what it's called
<DanaG> "Gobuntu"
<DanaG> I think that's a really bad name.
<ameyer> that
<DanaG> Go == Mobile, right?
<DanaG> Well, at least that's what I, and most logical people, would think.
<ameyer> gobuntu should be the mobile version
<ameyer> freebuntu/
<ameyer> s/\//?/
<atoponce> gobuntu, eh?
<ameyer> I think the FSF said it couldn't be called Gnubuntu...
* atoponce googles around
<ameyer> commiebuntu?
<ameyer> zealotbuntu?
<ameyer> but gobuntu's a bad name
<atoponce> i guess the question follows:
<ameyer> at least when there's ubuntu mobile, or whatever they're calling it
<DanaG> I mean, WTF is "Go", besides Mobile?  I can't see what else it would be.
<atoponce> what's the difference between gobuntu and debian proper?
<ameyer> wtf does the k in kde stand for?
<atoponce> reading mark's blog, he states "It is ... a very strict set of restrictions on the licences of code and content"
<atoponce> that sounds like the dfsg to me
<ameyer> I think Debian ships not 100% free stuff to support certain types of hardware...
<DanaG> Wowzer, dynamictwinview and compiz REEeeally don't get along.
<arooni> um why does md5sum say my download of tribe 4 (torrent) is different than what lives on the ubuntu servers?
<atoponce> ameyer: nope. the debian main repository is 100% Free Software
<atoponce> the reasen GNU doesn't recognize it, is it's 'contrib' and 'nonfree' repos
<ameyer> I thought their kernel had firmware and other non-free stuff in it...
<atoponce> the 'main' repo, however, is entirely free
<atoponce> ameyer: no. they were considering it, but voted against it
<ameyer> well, Debian is uglier than Ubuntu by default...
<ameyer> that's a massive achievement
<atoponce> heh
<atoponce> it's just clearlooks
<atoponce> and it's not orange/brown... :)
<ameyer> I think they're like blue and red, and it's... ugh
<DanaG> I like the colors during the installer, but they're not there in the final install.
<DanaG> I like the Ubuntu orange; I just wish the Metacity theme weren't so OMG-different from the GTK theme.
<ameyer> debian's XFCE is awful by default
<arooni> how do i format this: v* 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.
<naksha> hello folks.. I need to run a script when I get off AC power.. I don't know where to trigger it from.. can some one help me please
<DanaG> Aieee, my cube is now broken!
<naksha> i can't even find relevant documents
<DanaG> It's all squished and stretched.
<DanaG> Oh, and my water ripples are OVAL!
<atoponce> ameyer: thx for answering my questions
<ameyer> atoponce: honestly, I'm not sure what the differences are
<ameyer> atoponce: I've never run gobuntu or a stock debian install
<atoponce> np. i'm getting my new lappy tomorrow, and i'm having a real tough time deciding on the os
<arooni> do i need to do anything special....... to get my alptop to boot from a dvd
<atoponce> 1) 32-bit or 64-bit?
<atoponce> 2) debian or ubuntu?
<arooni> i .e. can i put the image of ubuntu on dvdrw disk?
<atoponce> those are what are plaguing me atm
<ameyer> 1) I'd say 32 bit unless you have a compelling need for 64 bit (as in >3 GB of RAM)
<ameyer> 2) I say debian, but I can't really give a reason why
<arooni> xtknight: u there?  is there a way to repeal your updates?
<ameyer> there should be a question #3 though, what version?
<xtknight> arooni, hmm?
<xtknight> repeal as in revert them?  i tried installing a few select pkgs from my cd to fix it, nothing really worked.  i just reinstalled
<arooni> xtknight: well u said updates screwed up your system..  1) can u elaborate 2) can you repeal them?
<arooni> revert them yes
<xtknight> arooni, you can revert them but it's not worth the time most likely
<xtknight> arooni, my gdm wouldnt start.  it segfaulted even with vesa
<arooni> oh noes
<ameyer> noice...
* arooni sick of the cli
<xtknight> at least with x86_64
<xtknight> didn try 32
<arooni> u put on 64 bit os?
<xtknight> yea
<arooni> is it easy to migrate to 64 bit?
<xtknight> for now, at least.  ill see how it goes
<arooni> later
<arooni> cuz i have core 2 duo
<xtknight> arooni, it requires a reinstlal
<arooni> hhhhhhhhhhhm
<ameyer> I'd honestly go with 32 bit unless you need over about 3 GB of RAM...
<arooni> i'm getting:  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block _________
<xtknight> me too
<arooni> did i burn it too fastr?
<xtknight> i just decided to try 64 again
<arooni> when i insert new gutsy
<xtknight> arooni, sr0 is some external drive
<xtknight> remember you had to wait awhile?
<arooni> xtknight: right but 'm scared
<arooni> buffer i/o error
<xtknight> eh
<DanaG> My internal drive is sr0.
<arooni> also... md5 checksum didn't match website (i dloaded from bittorrent)
<xtknight> it's just cause sr0 doesnt exist i guess
<naksha> forgive my language.. I need to know where can I locate the script that triggers events when on battery? I need this to run certain other scripts
<DanaG> It's ata_piix.
<arooni> what should i do
<xtknight> no idea
<arooni> reburn the cdrw
<arooni> ?
<xtknight> yea
<naksha> etc/acpi/power.sh don't seem to be doing anything.
<arooni> also.....  what speed should i have the dvdrw burned at
<naksha> why does ubuntu have scripts lying around just to confuse people?
<naksha> where can I find out how ubuntu works?
<DanaG> Look in /etc/acpi/events.d
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's another thing that 100.14.11 actually does add: hotkey display switching.
<naksha> DanaG: there is no events.d is there one in your system? i'm on gutsy
* DanaG goes to take a look
<DanaG> Oops, it's events (no .d)
<naksha> where can i locate the battery event. I spend some time poking around in feisty untill I gave up.
<DanaG> ACtually, ac.d and battery.d may be more what you're looking for.
<naksha> I know I just wanna customize it
<naksha> but the file named battery just links to power.sh which isn't even doing anything
<naksha> power.sh is some leftover from debian or something..
<naksha> I don't know
<DanaG> Aah, I think when you switch sources, acpid executes things in /etc/acpi/{ac,battery}.d/ in alphabetical order.
<DanaG> Perhaps making a new file in there, and chmodding it +x, may be enough.  Use the existing files for reference.
<naksha> DanaG: I'll give that a shot.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(naksha/#ubuntu+1) DanaG: nope doesn't work
(DanaG/#ubuntu+1) Dang.
<naksha> Where can I find advanced documents for ubuntu?
<DanaG> Oh, another thing that can execute scripts on power-source change is cpufreqd.
<arooni> folks i burned a dvdrw with the gutsy gibbon........... BUT when i put in cd ... bios went right passed i
<arooni> and didnt try toboot from it
<naksha> DanaG: how?
<arooni> any ideas?
<naksha> DanaG: and where?
<DanaG> It's a package.
<naksha> arooni: sometimes it takes a while for DVD's to initialize and find the tracks. On my comp, I'll have to pause to wait for the DVD to start spinning and then I let it boot
<naksha> just my 2 cents or what ever your local currency is
<arooni> naksha: do u disable other boot options
<arooni> cuz mine goes right to hard drive
<naksha> arooni: no i just choose the boot menu and not the bios. and wait for the DVD to start spinning and then hit enter
<arooni> naksha: but boot menu?  by that point its too late isnt it?
<naksha> arooni: no the certain bios has a feature to choose to boot from the cd, hdd, floppy etc while by passing the bios settings
<arooni> ohok
<arooni> not mine
<naksha> or you could just hit pause/break key to pause the POST
<naksha> assuming the DVD is readable ofcourse
<shirish> guys is there a difference between -dbg & -dbgsym files?
<naksha> and that you've burned the image as it should be and not as a data DVD
<arooni> what does breaing the post mean
<arooni> naksha: i burned teh cd image via gnomebaker onto a dvdrw
<arooni> is that ok?
<naksha> it depends, if you open you cd and you see that you've got an iso in it, you've done it wrong
<naksha> but if you have a bunch of folders and files, you are possibly right
<arooni> ok it boots now
<naksha> ha there ya go
<naksha> some bioses are stupid
<arooni> now i hope i dont get this buffer i/o error
<arooni> i burned at 1x
<xtknight> arooni, which one did you get
<arooni> xtknight: tribe 4 ?
<xtknight> are you asking me? :P
<arooni> no im not sure about what the subject is
<arooni> 'which one'
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> which iso
<arooni> tribe 4 32 bit
<xtknight> tribe 4 im assuming :)
<arooni> even though i have core 2 duo yah
<xtknight> let me know if it works
<arooni> are u on feisty still>?
<xtknight> i nuked all my OSes except for XP, redid all my partitions,  then i installed gutsy 64
<xtknight> i have no feisty anymore
<arooni> oh wowsers
<xtknight> im counting on gutsy for now
<arooni> me too
<xtknight> but sort of in limbo tbh
<arooni> my t61 pukes on fesity
<xtknight> thought it would be more stable than it is now =/
<arooni> does it crash often?
<naksha> arooni: gutsy is much better than dapper and edgy during release IMo
<arooni> oh my gosh
<xtknight> i cant agree
<arooni> is it ok if i dont have my cmp plugged into network
<arooni> can this be done later?
<xtknight> well im having problems with everything, like vmware, X, nvidia drivers, updates.  apport will start in infinite loops and slow down my CPU.  so i disabled apport, it was the only way to get X to start
<arooni> instead o fhaivng it auto configured
<xtknight> arooni, your network should work later on if that's what you mean
<arooni> yeah
<naksha> xtkingt: I was having hell lots of trouble when everyone was raving about the ease of use of ubuntu.
<arooni> thats what i mean
<xtknight> oh compiz (by-default) doesnt work either.  window decoratios missing
<naksha> goes to show that opinions can be very biased
<xtknight> well
<xtknight> not really.  it works for most people
<xtknight> if you have any special needs then throw "ease of use" out of the window for any distro :)
<naksha> well and good
<naksha> My hardware has nicely matured and that is possibly why I'm having relatively less troubles
<xtknight> ya
<naksha> arooni: how's it going?
<xtknight> well my geforce 7800gt has had issues since Dapper that haev not been fixed
<arooni> whats the name of setup program
<xtknight> arooni, ubiquity
<arooni> zomg it launches
<xtknight> :;
<xtknight> :p
<naksha> xtknight: tell me about it.. ATI here :-P I don't run too much 3D so i'm kinda ok
<xtknight> ubuntu has a hell of a time with video stuff
<xtknight> everything else, actually decent to graet
<xtknight> well wireless is mixed of course
<arooni> wow
<arooni> it got my montiro figured out
<arooni> 1440x900
<xtknight> arooni, lol ya me too.
<xtknight> i was so happy when i saw 1680x1050
<naksha> mine works flawlessly from day one. ipw2200
<naksha> I'm the lucky few who's got no serious problems
<xtknight> intel wireless adapters have good support
<xtknight> my laptop's 3945abg is good.  broadcom bcm43xx w/ firmware is good too
<arooni> yeah
<arooni> this is defienitley the way to go
<arooni> instead of a frankenstein os
<arooni> with packages from two releases
<arooni> folks should my /home partition be primary or logical?
<xtknight> doesnt matter.  i always do primary until i cant anymore
<naksha> have you guys noticed that it's really difficult to find documents on advanced stuff?
<xtknight> naksha, ua
<xtknight> naksha, ya
<xtknight> but advanced stuff, such as?
<naksha> I've been searching around for how to hook a custom script to power events with no luck
<xtknight> oh boy
<xtknight> ya debian stuff can be a pain
<xtknight> docs are mostly outdated
<xtknight> for other apps.  like they say do this and that, but this is for some really old version of debian, not the current stable one/sec
<xtknight> etc*
<naksha> there's like a ton of useless scripts scattered around that seem to do nothing. just there to confuse noobs
<xtknight> lol
<arooni> here it comes!
<naksha> noobs like me that is
<naksha> how do the devs know what they are doing?
<xtknight> naksha, great question
<xtknight> i view it like the ancient tribes.  just passed down thru word of mouth
<arooni> oh noes
<arooni> [errno 5]  input/outpu terror] 
<xtknight> cuz there really is a lack of docs on a ton of things
<arooni> faulty cd/dvd disk /drive/ et....
<arooni> man its not easy
<naksha> arooni: get the alternate CD.. thats easier and less buggy
<xtknight> today's alt. doesnt work though
<arooni> nakasha it takes me forever to dload
<naksha> i've stopped using the live since edgy
<naksha> I mean when ever they introduced it that is.. I've just tried it once and the partioner crapped out and died
<naksha> arooni: how fast is your line?
<arooni> naksha: something stupid like 1.5Mbit down
<arooni> shard with 3 people
<arooni> ugh
<arooni> cant wait till my new 6Mbits all for myself comes thursday
<xtknight> nice
<naksha> you could download it overnight. 1.5 mbit will give u atleast 40 KB/sec real life
<xtknight> it should be 175k/sec
<xtknight> ive had good luck with ubuntu's servers
<arooni> i want it now
<xtknight> they have always maxed mine
<xtknight> 6mbps~=768k/sec ;)
<naksha> I've got an 8Mbit but througput is around half that and a bit more
<naksha> broadband speed claims are in your face lies
<xtknight> well i dunno, but ive had good luck with my isp's (comcast) claimed speeds
<naksha> broadband in the UK sucks then
<xtknight> comcast cant do anything about it if the web server is slow
<xtknight> ah
<naksha> logical conclusion
<xtknight> maybe
<naksha> comcast started throttling bittorrent
<naksha> was on digg
<arooni> bastards
<xtknight> ya at least for some ppl
<naksha> no body gives a fsck in the UK
<naksha> download as much as you want, it's practically legal
<naksha> although some ISPs throttle, azureus wiki has a good list of ISPs to stay away from.
<naksha> bittorrent is legal as always I was reffering to questionable content that is :-)
<naksha> anyways, I'll leave you guys at that, I've to go now.. TC
<arooni> i used; dvd+rw-format -force /dev/dvd ... to format  my dvdrw... but now ubuntu doesnt see this disk anymore.... help!
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know if the Xbox Live Vision camera works in Gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> or how to use it?
<hylje> apparently no
<MilhousePunkRock> Anyone else lost Konqueror mouse gestures after upgrading to Gutsy?
<arooni> folks ive burned the same tribe 4 cd several times, and had it fail in the same each time when installing.... does this mean its a bad disk?  or a bad ISO?  for instance, the md5sum is different than on the website
<malnilion> That's odd
<arooni> folks ive burned the same tribe 4 cd several times, and had it fail in the same each time when installing.... does this mean its a bad disk?  or a bad ISO?  for instance, the md5sum is different than on the website ... i'm downloading the alternate cd.... should i just this one instead?
<arooni> OOPS
<arooni> double post ;(
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> make for gutsi to work brother mfc 820 cw
<ubuntu> that is shame
<tonyyarusso> This isn't the place for bug reports either.
<tonyyarusso> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: If the md5 is different, the download is corrupted
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Burning it multiple times wont cure that, you need to download it again
<arooni> understand
<benanz1> anyone know why I don't get a bootsplash anymore?
<MilhousePunkRock> benanz1: If there are errors during boot, usplash will shut down, so you can see them. And it's not unlikely to have errors in alpha software
<benanz1> that's it.  It always drops to text boot at the point where the iSight webcam firmware loads (with an error)
<benanz1> the brightness control keys on my MacBook broke with Gutsy, they get stuck at the lowest levels instead of going all the way up/down.  Is this common for others?
<arooni> does 64 bit version of ubuntu speed anhything up?
<tehk> Well
<DanaG> I have 256 kilobit up, but if I try to use 20 kiloBYTES up, my downstream chokes.
<DanaG> I have to drop back to 13 or 16 kilobytes up.
<tehk> arooni, It does yet it will not be noticed by you. The extra bits lets some things (like timing) perform better
<Eq|laptop> DanaG: that's about right..
<arooni> help !  the alternate cd is messed up :(  it was intsaling fine then went dark for a second
<arooni> and then screen redrew and now i see this random box which is garbled
<arooni> bu tlooks like installation is continuing
<arooni> fokls
<arooni> i ran the xserver reconfig
<arooni> but i can only get max resolution 1024x7689
<arooni> 768
<ameyer> that's like the ultimate non-widescreen
<arooni> i know its killer bad
<ameyer> something along the lines of 1x7
<arooni> i want 1440 x 900
<ameyer> arooni: are you sure your monitor, and to a lesser extent, video card can do anything above 1024x768?
<arooni> ameyer: definitely; lcd supports 1440x900
<arooni> ameyer: i was getting it on vista
<ameyer> (and xorg configuration can be a real b**** sometimes)
<arooni> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_Tribe_4_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<ameyer> it's the one time I've wished I was still running Windows...
<arooni> ameyer: any suggestions?
<ameyer> arooni: not really
<ameyer> I wish I could help, but I have no idea about coaxing linux into doing widescreen
<Hobbsee> you didnt mention which video card, or anything..
<ameyer> if it's intel, it might require 915resolution
<ameyer> (Although allegedly the new intel driver doesn't need that)
<Kousotu> anyone able to have with VMware?
<Kousotu> anyone able to have with VMware?
<Kousotu> anyone able to help with VMware?
<Hobbsee> what about it?
* Hobbsee notes that the question this time is slightly more helpful
<Assid> hahaaa
<Assid> Hobbsee: you ever mapped your linux ext3  as vmware partition available to windows?
<Hobbsee> still absolutely nowhere near useful enough to start answering decently, but....
<Hobbsee> Assid: nope, i tend to use explore2fs for that kind of thing
<Assid> probably a good way to tell someone .. find your vmware books.. and keep it ready. here comes my quesition
<Hobbsee> although i know there's a windows driver for it too
<Hobbsee> may be more suited to #vmware
<shirish> Hobbsee: is there a way to see what values are in $LD_LIBRARY_PATH as one can see in $PATH by doing echo $PATH
<Hobbsee> shirish: no idea, id' google
<shirish> Hobbsee: I tried doing echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH but that does not give anything :(
<Jazon> hihi
<Jazon> so, just to report....
<Jazon> after upgrading via sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I am very very pleased to say that Gutsy is working wonderfully on my Nec i-Select Laptop :-)
<Jazon> I had to apt-get -f install a few times, and there wan a bit of a glitch re: korganizer (I had to: dpkg -r korganizer || apt-get -f install) but other than that, things went surprisingly well
<Kousotu> wb Hobbsee
<Kousotu> wow, a min on the dot lol
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> Jazon: what was up with korganiser?  that should work now, i thought
<Kousotu> Hobbsee you ever used VMware?
<Jazon> Hobbsee: there was a conflict with a dependancy  (I did this last night)
<Hobbsee> only virtualbox
<Hobbsee> Jazon: more info?
<Jazon> looking back to see if i still have it.
<Jazon> is this channel logged?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<AhDiCt3D> Can someone help me real quick i think i found a bug in the wifi of Kubuntu Gutsy, if not can someone assist? I seem to get fast speed then have wifi drop down to something like baud speed then go back up, anything anyone knows how to fix?
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: for some reasonmine wants to hate me. it won't stay in oe window
<Kousotu> not unless I use the F11 one
<Kousotu> any known way to fix that?
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: weird.  like i say, i use virtualbox instead
<Hobbsee> so i dont know on vmware
<Kousotu> what's the difference between the two?
* Hobbsee points to google.
<Jazon> heh
<Jazon> good grief - are the logs served off a dial up connection??? :s
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> logs are an invasion of privacy
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: all ubuntu channels are logged.
<Hobbsee> it should say that in the irc guidelines
<Hobbsee> besides, it's a public channel - do you *really* expect every user here to never publish any record of anything that goes on here, forever?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: I was kidding
<Kousotu> mandriva has 148 updates? geeze....
<Kousotu> oh..
<Kousotu> is 5GB good enough for Ubuntu?
<AhDiCt3D> Kousotu, 2GB minimum
<Kousotu> good
<Kousotu> I'm giving it 5
<Kousotu> lol
<Do``> hm :/
<Do``> connection refused when updating :/
<Jazon> Hobbsee: well the log for yesterday seems to be blank.  dunno dude, its in there somwhere (look for arkygeek)
<Hobbsee> Jazon: irc logs dont make good bugtrackers.
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> oh well, i'll hope that someone else picks it up, or that we do in our testing, and files it.
<Kousotu> what bug?
* Hobbsee is of the logic that says "if you cant be bothered filing a bug, with useful information in it, then i likely cant be bothered fixing it either"
<Jazon> Kousotu: do you remember last night, talking to me about that conflict with korganizer?
<Kousotu> um... I don't remember talking to you last night
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> if someone else finds it, i'd be interested in seeing it
<Hobbsee> but someoen else can pull up those logs for me
<Jazon> Kousotu: i was arkygeek last night
<Kousotu> oh yea
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> that helps
<Kousotu> bear with me, I'm doing 10 things at once
<Kousotu> last night we were talking bout NDISwrapper
<Kousotu> lol
<Jazon> Hobbsee: thats weird.... the 18th and the 19th in the logs are both size 0K
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> yes, fabbione was upgrading his machine that day
<Hobbsee> well, around then
<Jazon> heh
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: ok to flood a bit?
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: use a pastebin.
<Jazon> rafb.net/paste
<Jazon> for somw reason all my local logs are gone too... i must have deleted them by accident :s
<Jazon> have them reactivated now though
<Kousotu> [14:05:08]  Kousotu : arkygeek: well, my atheros (built in) never worked. but I use a zd1211rw driver
<Kousotu> [14:05:24]  arkygeek : eh? did you try madwifi-ng
<Jazon> arkygeek == me !
<Kousotu> ext
<Kousotu> etc*
<Jazon> i gave a url to errors at rafb.net
<Kousotu> that's wht we were talkin bout last night
<Jazon> yes
<Jazon> so in there somewhere....
<Kousotu> [14:39:19]  arkygeek : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<Jazon> Hobbsee: http://rafb.net/p/uy2S6m56.html
<Kousotu> [14:51:23]  arkygeek : http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<Kousotu> [14:51:45]  arkygeek : http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/system/filesystems/
<Kousotu> that's all the URLs I saw
<Kousotu> oh.. hobb's got ya covered
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> e.. nvm
<Kousotu> er*
<Hobbsee> Jazon: oh, hmm.  and this was yesterday?
<Jazon> Kousotu: thx though - i thought of checking in the history of my browser
<Kousotu> I don't have it from yesterday
<Kousotu> but I might no havebeen ere
<Jazon> Hobbsee: yes, 16:22
<Jazon> http://rafb.net/p/vdc2Xr16.html
<Hobbsee> darn, ok
<Jazon> 08/19/2007 16:22
<Kousotu> 9am there? Where are you?
<Kousotu> lol
<Jazon> liverpool uk
<Jazon> you?
<Kousotu> Indiana USA
<Kousotu> lol
<Jazon> heh - you are up late
<Jazon> :P
<Kousotu> 03:30:39 20/08/2007
<Kousotu> you know it :)
<Kousotu> I'll be up till 4 or 5
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> Mandriva needs to update..
<Kousotu> oh.
<Kousotu> anyone know what distro it's based off of? (courious)
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: i expect google would, if it's based off one at all.
<Jazon> Hobbsee: was that enough info to be of use?
<Hobbsee> Jazon: yeah, thanks
<Jazon> (I have to get to work)  -- I put gutsy on my prodn box :P
<Hobbsee> Jazon: if you could file a bug on it, it'd be even better.  *g*
<Hobbsee> Jazon: ah yes, brave person
* Hobbsee should really install feisty on here at some point
<Jazon> np.  what is the url for the bug reporrting?
<Jazon> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jazon> heh
<Hobbsee> the source package is kdepim
<Kousotu> brave? lol
<Jazon> Hobbsee: it is reported as fixed #119664  do i make a new one?
<Hobbsee> bug 119664
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119664 in kdepim "Kubuntu upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy failed due to conflicting file in kdepimlibs" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119664
<Hobbsee> Jazon: oh, hmmm.  nah, it's OK
<Jazon> so just leave it then Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Jazon: yeah
<Jazon> Hobbsee: ok mate.
* Hobbsee raises it with the guy who marked it as fixed.
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: for running only gutsy?  yes.
<Kousotu> I've been runing gutst a while now lol
<Hobbsee> but as your only machine?
* Hobbsee has been running it since UDS
<Kousotu> dual with XP
<Hobbsee> oh, meh
<Jazon> Hobbsee: you got it reported alread lol
<Hobbsee> Jazon: hm?
<Kousotu> lol
<Jazon> It appears that this is not fixed - another user has found this......
<Jazon> ;)
<Hobbsee> Jazon: i just marked it as reopened.
<Jazon> yeah, i see
<Hobbsee> it was supposed to be fixed in ubuntu7 which is what you just upgraded to
<Jazon> ok, well, thx for everything!
* Jazon plods off to write some c++ code...
* Jazon runs and hides
<Hobbsee> ?
<AhDiCt3D> How do i stop kdm  XWindows?
<Hobbsee> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Kousotu> Jazon: how can you be up at 9am?
<Kousotu> lol
<hylje> why not?
<Jazon> i was up at 7am   why?
<hylje> i got up at sometime after six
* Kousotu blinks
<Kousotu> I never wake up till after 1pm
<Kousotu> lol
* Eq|work yawns
<mukiex> My installer crashes and then doesn't run anymore.
* Jazon really heads off to work.
<mukiex> It crashes when I try to set up my partitions manually.
<AhDiCt3D> How would i use envy under Gutsy?
<mukiex> Is there a way around this?
<mukiex> AhDiCt3D : There's a workaround, gimme a sec.
<Kousotu> mukiex: try using the "safe" option
<mukiex> Kousotu : The livecd runs just fine, I'm using it now.
<mukiex> But the install prog crashes and doesn't run a 2nd time.
<mukiex> And I am in safe mode, if you meant the graphics one.
<Kousotu> yea
<mukiex> Yeah, I'm in it. No luck.
<mukiex> I even removed a drive. No go.
<Jordan_U> !envy | AhDiCt3D
<ubotu> AhDiCt3D: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<mukiex> The installer is still there, just hung.
<Kousotu> ok... have you reboted the system since your last attempt?
<Jordan_U> mukiex, mukiex, Have you checked to see if there is a bug already filed ?
<mukiex> Jordan_U : The restricted manager didn't work with the GeForce 86/5/4/3xx series, so envy is generally the only option we have.
<mukiex> Can I download a text installer?
<AhDiCt3D> Jordan_U, How do i install the driver then?
<mukiex> You mean bug 118853?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118853 in ubiquity "installer crashes during partitioning" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118853
<Jordan_U> mukiex, No, you can install the driver from Nvidia.com the normal way
<Kousotu> mukiexL yes
<mukiex> AhDiCt3D : Which video card do you have?
<Kousotu> I'll get you a link if you want it onw
<Kousotu> now*
<AhDiCt3D> mukiex it has a sticker on it saying GeForce 8600MGT 256MB its a laptop card
<mukiex> Whoopty do, no workaround, no information whatsoever except for a CONFIRMATION of the bug. Yay, it exists. Isn't that terribly helpful?
<Jordan_U> mukiex, AhDiCt3D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Jordan_U> mukiex, Can you link to the bug? Has it been set as confirmed yet and if not can you confirm it?
<mukiex> Mine is different; all I did was reassign a partition, the whole installer crashes, and it doesn't restart ever again.
<Kousotu> mukiex: [03:56:42]  Kousotu : ok... have you reboted the system since your last attempt?
<Kousotu> you never answered me
<mukiex> Yes.
<mukiex> Sorry, missed it.
<mukiex> I have.
<Kousotu> hm...
<Kousotu> odd..
<Kousotu> mine usually had a few issues but cleared up after a few boots
<mukiex> If I try re-running it with the terminal, I get "Ubiquity is already running"
<Kousotu> use the oposite commeand on it?
<Jordan_U> mukiex, Try running "sudo killall ubiqity"
<Kousotu> tell it to stop
<Kousotu> Jordan_U: I'm glad you know the system
<mukiex> coo =3
<Kousotu> I sure don't
<Kousotu> lol
<mukiex> Thanks =3
<Kousotu> :@
<Kousotu> ok, 'll stop spamming now
<Jordan_U> mukiex, Np, You still might want to start it from a terminal so you can see any errors as they happen
<Kousotu> lol
<mukiex> Cool, doing so
<mukiex> It's hanging, no error messages
<mukiex> I'm updating ubiquity
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: rpm is Redat, right?
<Jordan_U> mukiex, I assume you started it with gksu ?
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, Yes
<Kousotu> ok, looks like it'sredhat based then
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> it's downloading rpms
<mukiex> Same as the desktop shortcut =3
<mukiex> Seems to be working now
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, What is ?
<Kousotu> Madriva
<Kousotu> mandriva*
* Kousotu is using it on a virtual machine
<Kousotu> so much easier to manage
<kakaruto> whats new in "Gutsy Gibbon"?
<mukiex> better res detection =3
<Eq|work> a lot of stuff.
<kakaruto> is there a website that list the new features for "Gutsy Gibbon"?
<Jordan_U> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<kakaruto> ok
<Jordan_U> There is also https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy but know that most of the things ( even the high importance ones ) will *NOT* make it into the release in general
<Hobbsee> well, the statuses make that kind of obvious
<Hobbsee> as in, a whole lot of them are already there
<AhDiCt3D> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mukiex> Actually, Jordan_U, even if you don't run envy, it's usually a good idea to install it, because its dependencies happen to be the same as the packages needed to manually install the Nvidia driver in the first place ;)
<Jordan_U> mukiex, But if you follow the official howto it tells you exactly what packages you need :)
<mukiex> But installing envy's easier ;)
<mukiex> 'cause guides rarely give you a single apt-get for reasons I'll never understand ^_^
<Jordan_U> Than copying and pasting one line ?
<Kousotu> lol
<mukiex> Or they're usually missing that one building/kernel/whatever package that has me pulling me hair. =3
<Jordan_U> mukiex, That is because you are following instructions from joe idiots blog most likely :)
<Jordan_U> mukiex, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<mukiex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<mukiex> More than one line ;)
<Jordan_U> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` one line to get the dependencies :)
<mukiex> In fact, there's 3 apt-get lines in that guide when they only needed one =3
<Jordan_U> No, there aren't
<mukiex> Plus I'm not sure editing xorg.conf is as, umm, stable in gutsy as it was in feisty.
<mukiex> Maybe it's the xandr 1.2 stuff, but I've been really wary about touching that file.
<mukiex> If envy is really that bad, I think I'll just wait 'till restricted is compatible w/ it
<Jordan_U> mukiex, The linux-source is almost never needed, so why should they put it in the same line and have everyone install it?
<Jordan_U> mukiex, I don't know if envy is really that bad or not, but doing it "manually" is really not that hard.
<Kousotu> jordan: effects
<Kousotu> when you get a chance
<mukiex> I've heard that manually is not that hard, several times.
<mukiex> And in most scenarios, I agree.
<mukiex> I build a lot of stuff.
<mukiex> But graphics card driver land is a really scary place.
<mukiex> The main dangers I've dealt with in Envy happen to also show up by manually installing the driver.
<mukiex> That is, that it's really hard to *uninstall* the driver and get my integrated card working again.
<mukiex> You make one mistake in graphics driver land, and you'll never see hardware accellerated mesa ever again.
<mukiex> It's really agrivating how bad for open source closed drivers are >_<
<mukiex> They're too deeply embedded for something system devs have ZERO access to.
<mukiex> CRAP, restricted manager STILL doesn't recognize my vid card. The driver's been out for *two months* >_<
<MacSlow> mukiex, what card?
<mukiex> GeForce 8600
<kylem> did you file a bug?
<mukiex> brb
<MukiEX> choco rain! =3
<Jazon> hihi
<Jazon> quick question... i know about uname command, but what do i type in to see all the details of the ubuntu version i am currently running?  (I saw it somewhere, but be damned if i can find it again! :s)
<Jazon> cat something or other
<Jazon> ?
<Hobbsee> lsb_release -a
<Jazon> :D
<Jazon> Hobbsee: you're a fountain of knowledge!
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jazon is starting to get a crush <wink>
<Jazon> thx Hobbsee (I wanted to prove to a mate I upgraded)
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jazon> Hobbsee: where can I rave about my success with gutsy?
<Hobbsee> the forums
<Jazon> ok, will do
<Jazon> ttyl
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> any of you guys played with the likes of ext4 ?
<Kousotu> it exists?
<Kousotu> where?
<Trewas> "The ext4 development branch has now been integrated into the mainline since kernel 2.6.19."
<Trewas> but afaik it is still quite incomplete and the supported features may change
<_4strO> yop yop
<Do``> how can i install new daily builds of the flash(non-free) plugins?
<Do``> to hopefully solved the browser freeze issues
<rbrunhuber> Can anybody confirm bug 133394 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133394 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[kubuntu gutsy]  dpi resolution for screen is no longer recognised" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133394
<nosrednaekim> thats the Open source driver right?
<nosrednaekim> rbrunhuber: ^^
<khoa> ok so on gutsy, i'm having this weird problem, all local connections are blocked
<khoa> i run a ventrilo server, and for some reason if you are outside my local network its fine, but on here, i can't connect to it
<khoa> then just trying my router, 192.168.1.1... i get unable to connect, nor will it ping
<khoa> not even sure how to begin troubleshooting this =\
<Pici> khoa: sounds like your routing table might be messed up
<khoa> hmm how do i start to fix that? or even figure out if thats the problem
<Pici> khoa: The command is `route` You'll have to check the manpage on how to change it, I dont know off the top of my head.  Your default gateway should be your router's ip address.
<khoa> it is
<khoa> says default 192.168.1.1
<khoa> even though i am unable to ping it even
<khoa> however there is 2 defaults
<khoa> 1 is eth1 the other is eth0
<khoa> everything else is the same
<kondeDrakul> hello
<kondeDrakul> when in october will be Gutsy how i upgrade from feisty ?
<Do``> kondeDrakul: there will be very detailed and easily to follow-through guides
<Do``> easy*
<Do``> they are available now, and you can upgrade now, too, but it's not recommended
<loufoque> it is normal that gutsy is so unstable, only one month before beta?
<roe> anyone else having trouble mounting an nfs filesystem since the last couple updates?
<Hobbsee> loufoque: probably.  of course, depends on what your'e doing
<Do``> i wouldnt call it unstable tbh
<loufoque> Hobbsee: clicking on icons on the desktop
<kondeDrakul> thanks at all
<loufoque> Hobbsee: that seems to completely freeze nautilus
<Hobbsee> hmm
<xtknight> why doesnt autoremove remove other pkgs
<xtknight> The following extra packages will be installed:  amaya-data libcurl3 libraptor1 libwww-ssl0 libwxbase2.6-0 libwxgtk2.6-0..
<xtknight> but autoremove gives only this.  The following packages will be REMOVED:  amaya
<xtknight> gutsy amd64
<miturburu> hi all
<miturburu> I'm upgrading right now
<miturburu> I think it broke, debconf and python
<miturburu> it didn't finished but I hope I could fix it, shall I run apt-get -f install after reboot?
<xtknight> ya python broke for me yesterday also i think
<xtknight> right after that in my install it stopped and couldnt continue
<miturburu> well, it hasn't stopped
<xtknight> not sure what to do i dont think -f will fix it.  may have to wait for an update
<miturburu> well, we'll see after I reboot
<miturburu> what is debconf for?
<miturburu> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<miturburu> thanks you ubotu, :P
<miturburu> is empathy working in gutsy?
<Zdra> miturburu: yes
<miturburu> cool
<miturburu> another one, anyone tried epyphany with webkit?
<miturburu> well, there goes dbus and half of gnome and x11
<miturburu> all broken :P
<miturburu> damn, the upgrade stopped suddenly
<miturburu> update manager just closed, Shall I run it again?
<miturburu> mmm
<miturburu> I can't
<miturburu> what do I do?
<miturburu> I have a half finished upgrade
<Assid> hrmm
<SeveredCross> You already downloaded all the packages?
<Assid> compiz + vmware = bad !
<SeveredCross> If so, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<miturburu> ok
<SeveredCross> That should try and finish the rest of the setup.
<miturburu> SeveredCross: I will do
<miturburu> It remembers me depeche mode, "things get damage, things get broken"
<SeveredCross> I thought we'd manage but words left unspoken, left us too brittle, there was too little left to give...
<SeveredCross> Good song.
<miturburu> yes
<miturburu> I never liked depeche mode that much
<miturburu> but that song is amazing
<Lin> where can I download gutsy I cannot find anything in cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/
<rsk> Lin: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<rsk> u was not looking so much? :F
<Lin> am I blind?
<Lin> OMG.. yes there is
<miturburu> severedCross: I can't run dpkg --configure, becouse debconf is broken
<miturburu> It gives lots of sintax errors
<Lin> ... damn.. I need more coffe
<miturburu> says something about, too much errors and !quelan failed
<miturburu> shall I force it?
<SeveredCross> Bleh.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I really don't know now.
<SeveredCross> How did it manage to break debconf?
<miturburu> I didn't update-manager did :P
<miturburu> was the first thing it broke
<miturburu> !quelan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quelan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miturburu> !queuelan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about queuelan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miturburu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<miturburu> it is a vicious circle
<miturburu> it has no sens, when I try to reinstall debconf python fails complaining about archgenxml
<miturburu> wich is a tool for uml
<miturburu> well, I believe I need a new debconf package
<miturburu> I think I will trow it all and reinstall
<miturburu> can you get me the url to the iso so I can wget it I don't have firefox and don't even lynx
<miturburu> and I don't have another machine right now
<seezer> which one do you want?
<miturburu> wll I really want to try gutsy, so tribe 4 will be nice, thanks
<miturburu> ohh
<miturburu> nevermind
<miturburu> firefox is running suddenly
<seezer> hmkay. :)
<miturburu> Computers are amazing they just fix them selves
<seezer> if only it would be always true.. :)
<miturburu> which one is working I read about tribe 4 wasn't installing
<seezer> can't say. installed my notebook with tribe1 and did a upgrade from feisty on laptop (also around tribe1 releasetime)
<seezer> ermn.
<seezer> s/laptop/desktop/
<seezer> ..
<miturburu> lol
<miturburu> Well I'm downloading alternate
<miturburu> I will try to upgrade from the cd
<miturburu> damn ETA 22 hours :(
<miturburu> I can't find the mirror list
<roe> anyone else have problems mounting nfs partitions recently?
<TheInfinity> roe: portmap installed?
<roe> yup
<roe> it was working fine about 10days ago, then I get a "wrong fs type" error
<roe> I tried mounting it manually and using my fstab entry, the same share works fine on other computers so it isn't the server
<roe> the only odd thing in dmesg is: http://www.pastebin.ca/664439
<AhDiCt3D> Can someone walk me through installing the Nvidia drivers for my GeForce 8600MGT, Every time i install them it seems to crash and "cant open display" etc it worked on Feisty but not on Gutsy can someone help me?
<ggilbert> AhDiCt3D: Do you have compiz enabled?
<AhDiCt3D> ggilbert, no
<ggilbert> Ok, then that'd rule out the problem I'm thinking of :)
<AhDiCt3D> ggilbert, yeah ive had too many problems with compiz ill wait till it goes past stable hehe
<miturburu> AhDiCt3D: check the display output number on xorg.conf, the installer geves me some problems with it. It should be 0
<AhDiCt3D> where is xorg.conf i keep forgetting
<miturburu> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miturburu> I'm looking the line for it
<miturburu> lol, I think it's gone :P,
<miturburu> I think this has changed from the last time I checked
<AhDiCt3D> i see a BUS ID
<AhDiCt3D> nothing else
<miturburu> what's the output that xorg gives you?
<miturburu> when you try to boot or run it?
<AhDiCt3D> huh?
<miturburu> "cant open display"
<AhDiCt3D> i was in the text file treat me like a noob plz :P
<miturburu> what else?
<AhDiCt3D> thats after i install the prop. driver for my card
<AhDiCt3D> it drops to the term
<AhDiCt3D> console..whatever u wanna call it
<miturburu> it should give an error dialog
<AhDiCt3D> and kdm cant start
<miturburu> before drop you to term
<AhDiCt3D> nope
<AhDiCt3D> u have to restart x
<AhDiCt3D> for it to work
<miturburu> :S
<AhDiCt3D> then u do
<AhDiCt3D> and it screws up
<miturburu> paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<miturburu> and drop the url here
<miturburu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AhDiCt3D> pastebin.com/d11d07c86 i was doing it while u were tlkin thats my xorg.conf ill look for the log now
<miturburu> ack
<AhDiCt3D> http://pastebin.com/d4f4023eb
<miturburu> well
<AhDiCt3D> its trying to load glx and nv i think
<miturburu> you should change the driver back to nvidia, wait for xorg to break, and copy that log
<AhDiCt3D> lines 308-341
<miturburu> have you configured xorg by hand??
<AhDiCt3D> miturburu, no i havent i installed nvidia glx new and then did the cmd in the thing
<miturburu> ack
<miturburu> you have glx with nv driver, nv doesn't requieres it, nvidia does.
<AhDiCt3D> i tried running the .run from nvidia but it needed to compile stuff and it didnt say what i need etc
<AhDiCt3D> so i go gfx card "nv" drivier "nvidia"
<AhDiCt3D> right?
<miturburu> try to comment out dri module on your xorg, change nv to nvidia, restart X (sudo /etc/init.d {g,k}dm restart) and after it drops you to the term cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop
<miturburu> go back to nv and give me that log
<miturburu> I'll go to eat something
<AhDiCt3D> whats dri?
<miturburu> look at the modules section on you xorg.conf
<miturburu> there should be a module caled dri
<AhDiCt3D> nothin dri
<AhDiCt3D> and it hosed my system changing nv to nvidia
<miturburu> ok, nv needs it, nvidia no
<AhDiCt3D> now it wont even boot
<miturburu> mmm
<AhDiCt3D> You know its amazing what one word can do to muck up a comp :P
<miturburu> jes
<miturburu> yes
<miturburu> to chars
<AhDiCt3D> i changed back to nv
<ccooke> So...
<ccooke> What's the status of hotplug displays in xorg?
<AhDiCt3D> ?
<AhDiCt3D> How do i tell? :P
<miturburu> I think it hasn't implemented completly
<miturburu> It should be on the final xorg release
<AhDiCt3D> miturburu, any idea when gutsy is offically released
<miturburu> on october
<Eq|work> it's in 7.3, or so we're told.
<Eq|work> George Ilko has now left CFX - we are not to accept any change requests from him anymore.
<Eq|work> People permitted to request FW changes: Pete Guyan, Chris Green, Matthew Knight, and John Bennet.
<Eq|work> Changes by Niklas - accepted until October, but Pete/Chris need to be notified. gah
<AhDiCt3D> I need it by Sept :(
<Eq|work> damned clipboard
<Eq|work> George Ilko has now left CFX - we are not to accept any change requests from him anymore.
<Eq|work> People permitted to request FW changes: Pete Guyan, Chris Green, Matthew Knight, and John Bennet.
<Eq|work> argjhfioaghdfuegh
<AhDiCt3D> lolz~!!!!
<Pici> paste....
<Eq|work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Eq|work> god damned malfunctioning clipboard.
<Pici> Well, as long as you didnt do it on purpose ;)
<AhDiCt3D> lol
<AhDiCt3D> :P
<Eq|work> nope. it decided it wasn't going to copy the url to the clipboard. grrrr.
<johnficca> hey I can't get Limewire to run
<AhDiCt3D> OMFG Read this hahahahhaha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetaFreeze "    *
<AhDiCt3D>       ReleaseCriticalBug
<AhDiCt3D>     *
<AhDiCt3D>       SecurityCriticalBug
<AhDiCt3D>     *
<AhDiCt3D>       Exceptional circumstances
<AhDiCt3D>     *
<AhDiCt3D>       Acts of God
<AhDiCt3D> "
<AhDiCt3D> woops srry
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Pici dies
<AhDiCt3D> I meant to paste as one line
<AhDiCt3D> in Linux it usually pastes as one like as Kchat or whatever that kde irc thing is
<johnficca> I have all the java 6 packages installed but it says maybe I still need java
<johnficca> I'm going to past bin it
<johnficca> I just pasted it under johnficca
<miturburu> hi all
<miturburu> anyone knows how to fix a brocken debconf?
<miturburu> I will have to wait 21hours to reinstall and in the middle I want to try to fix it
<miturburu> !queuelen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about queuelen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Regel> any1 experiencing problems with msn-protocol?
<Marco> does ubuntu have any firewall setup by default.  For some reason I can't run a server on port 6667
<Marco> only localhost can access it
<finalbeta> you are sure you are not just running it for the localhost?
<finalbeta> you don't have firestarter installed?
<Marco> no
<Marco> I don't
<Marco> finalbeta, hell, if I do "telnet 192.168.2.5 6667" it says connection refused
<Marco> from the same machine
<Marco> >_>
<Marco> (192.168.2.5 is my local IP)
<TheInfinity> Marco: nmap your own maschine ;)
<Marco> I did
<TheInfinity> and then fix your config (i think) ;)
<Marco> 80/tcp   open  http
<Marco> 631/tcp  open  ipp
<Marco> 6667/tcp open  irc
<Marco> my httpd is available from anywhere
<Marco> it works perfectly
<finalbeta> The server binds to 127.0.0.1 while it should bind to 0.0.0.0 or 192.168.2.5 or you have a firewall rule keeping access from it
<Marco> ah, that's it
<Marco> I'll make it bind to 0.0.0.0
<Marco> did the trick
<Marco> thanks a bunch
<finalbeta> whooptie dooo
<finalbeta> I'm off. have fun
<instabin|work> is 7.10 going to have cnr
<noah> I've downloaded the alternate-amd64.iso from cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current and have been having some problems.
<noah> Where should bugs be reported?
<noah> I also noticed cryptsetup wasn't available in the alternate CD. Any chance it's available in the -current server CD?
<miturburu> well I think I fixed it
<miturburu> I removed archgenXML from python/site-packgages and as far as it goes debconf is running fine
<jkimball4> In network-manager-openvpn, is anyone finding that the cipher list is empty?
<jkimball4> For me, it's been empty for some months, thus I can't connect to my corporate VPN with the front-end; I must use the command line openvpn client.
<shirish> hi all, I put up this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/133684 can somebody look at it & lemme know what tag should I've used for it, its a new package which needs syncing, I guess from debian
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133684 in openoffice.org2 "Add Sun Report Builder to OpenOffice.org " [Undecided,New] 
<Pici> shirish: uvf was a few days ago
<shirish> ubotu uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<shirish> Pici: This I saw today in a mailing list today itself, hence came to know apparently debian has been packaging that report builder for sometime now
<shirish> Pici: and actually my main interest is knowing what tag should be put to the bug-report, if we have the report-builder in ubuntu+1 that's ok, but atleast it should be in a proper queue
<Assid> err something is wrong here
<Assid> all of a sudden my machine starts hanging
<Assid> then it works after 5-10 seconds
<Assid> maybemore
* shirish out
<pawalls> So init script output is being dev-nulled now? Is this a bug or a 'feature'?
<Assid> stupid nfs
<khoa> any idea why 7.10 would block off all local connections?
<khoa> since installing, i can't even ping my router (192.168.1.1) and my ventrilo server works fine for anyone outside my local network, yet i can't connect
<khoa> i think maybe its a routing table problem... but i can't seem to make any progress
<Vorbote> khoa: first things first. Check /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf, the output of ifconfig and route. If you want anyone in the channel to check the data, please put it ina pastebin somewhere.
<khoa> ok will do
<khoa> vorb: /etc/network/interfaces: http://rafb.net/p/fpKUIs57.html
<khoa> Vorbote: /etc/resolv.conf: http://rafb.net/p/rRwdZz52.html
<tretle> anyone know where i can find tribe 4 dvd .iso?
<khoa> i think maybe having an eth0 and an eth1 is a conflict? previously on 7.04 i only used eth0 statically
<khoa> tretle: you can find the cd here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<khoa> i'm not sure about dvd...
<Lin> there is any caveat to install tribe4 on qemu?
<Vorbote> khoa: You may edit /etc/network/interfaces to comment out the second interface, if you don't use it.
<tretle> i dont understand why its always so difficult to find dvd .iso's for ubuntu releases
<Vorbote> then do a "ifdown eth1 ; ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0" That should be enough if you are using DHCP
<tehk> tretle, dvd iso? A cd sized iso can go onto a dvd
<khoa> i'm not using dhcp
<tretle> and boot?
<khoa> statically
<tretle> all i have is dvd's
<tehk> tretle, if you burn it to a dvd it will work
<tehk> tretle, it is no different. I have never used a CD for burning install disc
<Lin> tehk: but nero didn't write CD images on DVD.
<Lin> its a damn ugly program ;-)
<tretle> so double click on the .iso as usuall to burn the dvd even though its a cd .iso or should I do something else
<Lin> tretle: do you want burn it using nero, right?
<tehk> tretle, yup
<tretle> <Lin> tehk: but nero didn't write CD images on DVD. "this would be why i thought you couldnt"
<tehk> You are not using ubuntu or some gnu/linux variant?
<tretle> im using gutsy right now but want a fresh install
<tehk> ok
<tehk> so just click on it and use the standard burning system
<tretle> tracker isnt working on the deskbar for instance
<tehk> it will work fine with a DVD
<Lin> nautilus write then very well.
<tretle> and beagle traces stay in the deskbar even though its been completely removed
<tehk> tretle, trackers deskbar plugin needs to be rewritten for the new deskbar APIs
<tretle> i dont really like the new one
<tretle> the old one was better if you ask me
<khoa> Vorbote: ok well i commented eth1 and eth2 out, and re-enabled eth0, but i'm still getting Destination Host Unreachable when trying to ping my routher
<tehk> Well I do not like that it had to be done -but it had to be done
<tretle> integration into the panel was better, dont like another window popping up to search
<khoa> router* ... its weird cause somehow i am hardwired into it, connecting to the internet with through it... yet i can't ping it
<tehk> tretle, It was better looking is all - it was such bad code that it would be impossible to have a future with it in that state
<tretle> eh, i blame the panel code
<tehk> Panel code has nothing to do with it
<tretle> something like a search api should be easillly integrated with the panel without any problems
<tehk> It has nothing to do with the panel. It was the code in deskbar.
<tretle> so if it was a matter of cleaning up code why redesign the interface
<tehk> Because the interface was the reason for the bad code
<tretle> if the code was bad then find a better way of achieving your goal
<tehk> They did
<tretle> new interface is a step doen if you ask me
<tehk> They took a temporary fix with the window. Fixed the code. Now they need to find a way to replicate some of the old interface with working code
<tretle> ah
<tretle> temporary
<tretle> that makes sense
<tehk> Well hopefully
<tehk> There are no plans for the next few release to try to regain some of the interface. There are still bigger issues.
<tehk> It just sucks that it was done now instead of long before or after gnomes freeze
<tretle> hmmmm now I have to find an app that compares to pidgin when it comes to features and uses the telepathy api
<tehk> Yes! so do I
<tehk> Pidgin needs a complete rewrite.
<tretle> wh, they should just base it off telepathy
<tretle> its a lot cleaner and better
<tehk> Switch to telepathy - Sip and libjingle
<tretle> been waiting for something like it for a long time
<tehk> Voice and video
<tretle> but there are no good telepathy frontends from what i can find
<tretle> which is a shame
<tehk> Hopefully skype dies and people move to googletalk or any other jabber/libjingle system
<tehk> Banter
<tehk> is ok
<tehk> ugly
<tehk> but looking good
<tretle> iv been keeping track of banter alright
<tretle> cant find a .deb
<tretle> the mockups look nice
<voidmage> on a livecd, how do i setup my lvm filesystem to access it?
<khoa> how do i disable eth1 completely
<khoa> its completely commented out of /etc/network/interfaces, yet its still starting
<Kousotu> can anyone help with WMware?
<rsk> how do u upgrade to gutsy the sane way?
<Tm_T> by waiting the release
<rsk> oh lemme rephrase
<Pici> I was going to say that upgrading to gutsy isnt sane.
<rsk> how do u update to gutsy the most sane way right now
<Tm_T> rsk: by doing the way you know you don't brake it yourself
<rsk> well i know there are a few ways of upgrading
<Tm_T> I mean, if you have to ask it, I wonder why you like to have it ;)
<rsk> cause i dont know what approach is the best
<Tm_T> usually changing sources and then praying dpkg doesn't break
<FunnyLookinHat> Question: Does enabling the broadcom restricted driver for wireless require internet access currently in Gutsy?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm trying to help my friend get ubuntu running on his laptop and he has broadcom wireless, whenever he checks the box and clicks apply it does nothing.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm thinking it's because he cannot retrieve the package files from the necessary resources
<DanaG> I think it's broken.  Instead, you can install bcm43xx-fwcutter from the repos, while on the internet.
<DanaG> Even if I have the file locally, apply still does nothing.
<DanaG> But 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter' may work.
<DanaG> (in console.)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok...  I'll see if I can submit a bug report to get those files installed on a system by default from the LiveCD.
<FunnyLookinHat> right right.
<FunnyLookinHat> I know it's probably not doable because of licensing
<DanaG> But they should at least fix the script / app.
<FunnyLookinHat> Definitely.  It's one of the better features that is touted by Gutsy
<FunnyLookinHat> And strangely, feisty doesn't even load the LiveCD due to X problems on my friends Dell 5150 but it works fine in Gutsy...   he's the only case I can find with that though on the net.  Go figure.
<alex_mayorga> hello there, what's the "official way" to get bluetooth GUI on gutsy?
<alex_mayorga> anyone using bluetooth on 7.10?
<DanaG> Look into packages with "bluez" in the name.
<DanaG> I don't have any bluetooth devices, however.  Not even a receiver.
<FunnyLookinHat> alex_mayorga, I used kbluetoothclient or something like that...  works pretty well.
<alex_mayorga> Dana, Funny, thanks
<alex_mayorga> is there a gnome way?
<DanaG> !info bluez-gnome
<ubotu> bluez-gnome: Bluetooth utilities for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 77 kB, installed size 392 kB
<DanaG> http://bluez.sourceforge.net/
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, thanks you know the bot better :)
<DanaG> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, isn't bluez deprecated in favor of bluetooth?
<DanaG> I don't know, actually.
<DanaG> I wonder which will give me better performance on a Linux guest: qemu or virtualbox?
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-21
<Instabin> im running compiz fusion and when i try to run glxgears my xserver crashes
<Pici> then dont run glxgears
* Pici also points to #ubuntu-effects
<alex_mayorga> are some of the buttons not working on a "gazillion" button mouse considered a bug worth filling?
<Kousotu> anyone know a good flash editor?
<Ahadiel> You know how in Gutsy + Desktop Effects, when you bring a window into focus (above others), the other windows kinda "move off the screen" then come back?
<Ahadiel> What animation is that?
<Arwen> dunno, desktop effects don't work here
<Ahadiel> =/
<DanaG> Oh, that animation is "dodge".
<miturburu> hi all
<miturburu> there are a couple of packages that were left broken after the dist-upgrade
<DanaG> Hmm, I just tried the beta LiveCD of SimplyMepis 7.0... and I see no reason to even bother installing it in a VM.
<miturburu> when I try to reinstall it or reconfigure it, dpkg complains about error code 10
<miturburu> anyone knows how to fix that
<Arwen> try just removing the packages
<miturburu> it's bloking anything that has to do with apt or dpkg, that means I can't update or nothing
<miturburu> Arwen: ye, try removing tzdata it goes with half of the system
<Arwen> hmm
<Arwen> does apt-get install -f help?
<miturburu> arwen: sorry i wasn't that much, but apt was scaring me, I have to type S, haga lo que le digo! to go on, anything that requieres so much typing should be important
<miturburu> arwen: will try with forcing apt
<Arwen> wait wait..
<Arwen> pastebin.
<miturburu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3/
<DanaG> It's unsafe to force removal of major things.
<Arwen> yeah
<miturburu> that's what tzdata wan't to take
<DanaG> It's slightly less unsafe to force installation of things.
<DanaG> I wonder how safe it is to dpkg force-depends-remove tzdata....
<Arwen> eh, that doesn't look good. What's the full output when you try to force upgrading tzdata?
<DanaG> I once made the mistake of force-removing libc6.  Boy, did I feel stupid immediately after that.
<Arwen> lol
<Arwen> actually, judging from the paste, it doesn't look like that big a deal. Long as it reinstalls cleanly afterward.
<miturburu> lol
<miturburu> arwen: that's what I think, those are a buch of locale data
<DanaG> Wait, don't use apt to purge it.
<miturburu> because I can't
<miturburu> it's blocking apt
<DanaG> If you're absolutely sure it's safe to remove, you can dpkg --force-depends --purge it.
<DanaG> and then apt-get -f install
<DanaG> (though I recommend aptitude over apt-get.)
<miturburu> aptitude always wants to take a lot of thing away
<miturburu> once I run it and take the whole gnome
<DanaG> Well, always check what it thinks it should do.
<DanaG> Just like any power tool.
<miturburu> I will remove it with the whole thing, I'll tel you later
<AnRkey> how do i install update-manager 0.59.23 from proposed?
<miturburu> amazing I didn't end on tty1 :)
<miturburu> I'm downloading the locale support now
<AnRkey> ?
<miturburu> AnRkey: I've just removed a bunch of locales, but apt was scaring me
<AnRkey> ic
<dariuskane> Evening folks..... who know about encrypted drives lvm and the boot and init process flow :)
<RAOF> OOoh, complex :)
<dariuskane> Heh ya well its my curse... doing strange things with linux :)
<RAOF> You could see how Debian does it, they support that out of the installer.
<RAOF> It *is* possible with Ubuntu, though.
<nosrednaekim> actually.. its not init any more! its upstart
<RAOF> But upstart is still in sysv-compat-mode, so...
* Arwen doesn't get this rc/init/upstart deal
<Arwen> it all looks the same to me :-\
<RAOF> That's because it is, at the moment :)
<dariuskane> ok well heres my setup atm....fiesty just wont do it... I know gutsy isnt ready for release yet but it might do what I need
<nosrednaekim> ah ok
<dariuskane> I have 2 drives.... a 100mb /boot unencrypted partiton... the rest of both drives both encrypted using LUKS and the cryptsetup tools...
<dariuskane> under that encryoption is 1 large LVM volume... split into 5 partitions....
<dariuskane> everything works great.. drives can be unlocked and used and the lvm group is all great.. I can manually mount everything just fine
<dariuskane> my trouble is during boot
<dariuskane> it prompt for the passphrase and immediately tries to mount the LVM group before unlocking the second drive and hence fail miserably since it doesnt have the second half
<RAOF> You need to make sure that unlocking the PV is the first thin
<RAOF> Oooh.
<RAOF> Bah, that key is far too close to keys I use :(
<RAOF> Hm.  It's possible that this isn't actuall covered by the current setup.
<dariuskane> so does gutsy upstart flow any different then feisty?
<RAOF> Not really, although there has been some work in the cryptsetup front.
<dariuskane> lol RAOF wouldnt be the first time I've run into the "isnt covered in this setup" problem
<RAOF> So it might work.
<dariuskane> my other option is to create the LVM group first and then encrypt the partition inside it... but that would leave me with 5 or more passphrases to enter instead of 2
<RAOF> Yeah, suboptimal.
<dariuskane> and besides.. having the LVM covered by encryption would make this tougher in breaking the encryption since partitons couldnt be readily identified
<RAOF> It should be possible to make LVM wait for all the PVs to be available.
<RAOF> I'm just totally ignorant as to how to do it
<dariuskane> Ive been using slackware for the last 1..2..3.. wait cant count that high....so I dont quite understand how the init and boot is happening
<DanaG> Woah, some folders have huge-mongous arrow icons on them.
<RAOF> Should be the same sort of system, surely.  SysV init is pretty ubiquitous, right?
<DanaG> What happened to the nice, unobtrusive, old arrow?
<dariuskane> I hear the package management has improved quite abit in gutsy regarding dependancies and removing nonessential packages
<dariuskane> RAOF, ya it is... cept before I started this pet project I hadnt rebooted my slackware server in 2 years :)
<RAOF> Yes.  Ubuntu-desktop now Recommends rather than Depends on a whole bunch of stuff, meaning you can safely remove quite a lot of the default system.
<DanaG> Something is grabbing my 'del' key and breaking it.
<DanaG> How can I tell what app is doing that?
<miturburu> hi all
<wfarr> anyone getting any mess like this?
<wfarr> sh.distrib: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<miturburu> does the glx module installs _with_ nvidia driver?
<RAOF> Wow, that's awesome.
<wfarr> RAOF, I thought so too
<wfarr> I reinstalled Dash to no avail
<miturburu> wfarr: tryied reconfiguring bash?
<wfarr> miturburu, according to dpkg, dash owns /bin/sh
<RAOF> Yup, it does.
<miturburu> :P
<Arwen> dash is part of bash though, isn't it?
<RAOF> No
<miturburu> it's it replacement
<miturburu> another interpreter, AFAIK
<Arwen> I thought it was just a subset of bash (same code)
<wfarr> so yeah, I get that message on any sh code
<wfarr> be it an autogen, configure, or what-have-you
<Arwen> um, what are the permissions on /bin/dash ?
<Arwen> should be 755
<wfarr> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   80308 2007-07-29 23:15 dash
<wfarr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 2007-08-20 23:03 sh -> dash
<miturburu> I never managed to read -rwxr-xr-x :(
<Arwen> hmm
<Arwen> try just typing "dash"
<wfarr> I get my lovely "$" and blinking cursor
<Arwen> ok... that 's really weird
<Arwen> (you can exit out of it now if you want)
<jkimball4> In network-manager-openvpn, is anyone finding that the cipher list is empty? For me, it's been empty for some months, thus I can't connect to my corporate VPN with the nm-applet front-end; I must use the openvpn cli client.
<wfarr> $ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<wfarr> bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<wfarr> yeah it really doesn't like me
<wfarr> woah
<wfarr> I tried running "sh configure"
<wfarr> and it spat out an error about my C compiler... even though I've got all my build-deps
<wfarr> :S
<Arwen> it work?
<wfarr> No.
<wfarr> checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
<wfarr> If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.
<Arwen> weird
<wfarr> Which shouldn't be the case because I have all the build-deps for this package
<Arwen> do you have build-essentail as well? packages never build-dep against it.
<wfarr> Yes
<miturburu> well no matter what I do I can't get nvidia to work properly
<miturburu> I just installed nvidia from restricted-manager and I end up with xorg complaining about "no usable screen". I removed xorg.conf and here I am running vesa and with displayconfig-gtk not recognizing me as sudo
<miturburu> :(
<miturburu> this was the geekst day of my life, thanks to all who help me fix my brand new gutsy box
<miturburu> I will go sleep now
<miturburu> bye
<DanaG> Hmm, I thought of one thing the Ubuntu devs could learn from that Mepis 7 beta.
<DanaG> Boot the liveCD, and log in.  Observe how consistent the artwork is, from splash to kdm to wallpaper.
<DanaG> Ubuntu is missing that consistency, though I do like the Ubuntu artwork.
<Arwen> Ubuntu hasn't had any good artwork since they decided to drop DawnOfUbuntu in feisty...
<fignew> fighting words
<Arwen> it's true... the wallpapers are just blurs of different shades of brown
* fignew grins
<DanaG> I found a nice wallpaper on here: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=975
<DanaG> REALLY nice.
<Arwen> ick, widescreen
<fignew> hardly
<Arwen> but you're right, those are nice
<fignew> it's regular 4:3 too
<DanaG> That's the one wallpaper that finally unseated Dawn of Ubuntu.
<DanaG> On my desktop, I mean.
<DanaG> Argh, conflicting terms: my desktop wallpaper on my laptop computer.
* Arwen gets his/her wallpaper from deviantart
<instabin> I just rebooted and got a grub error 22
<DanaG> Here's an exercise in pointlessness: running links2 with graphics and mouse (via GPM) in a TTY in a VM.
<DanaG> Well, if I were needing to download something to the VM, it'd be less pointless.
<instabin> Ahhh!!! it was b/c my usb hard drive was attached
<instabin> thats dumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<DanaG> Another exercise in pointlessness: hibernating the VM.
<Amaranth> not at all
<DanaG> Well, I guess it's good for testing suspend, but I meant for regular use.  You're right.
* DanaG goes and deletes the VM... no need for Mepis when Ubuntu is superior, in my opinion.
<Arwen> Mepis? and what's GPM?
<DanaG> It's a distro that was based off debian, then moved to being based off Ubuntu, and now is moving back to being based off Debian.
<DanaG> Oh, and gpm is a thingy that gives you some mouse functions in console.
<DanaG> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Arwen> ah
<xtknight> getting "bus error"s on some gnome apps like firefox and epiphany any ideas?  (gutsy x64)
<DanaG> Oh, here's a new feature the 100.14.11 drivers add for my system: hotkey display switching, though without automatic resolution changing.
<DanaG> Here's another feature: they freeze the X server when Compiz exits.  Lovely, eh?
<xtknight> DanaG, hehe same here
<xtknight> but builtin 9755s dont work for me
<DanaG> 8{3,4,5,6}00 series?
<xtknight> 7800gt
<DanaG> (I guess there's no 3.)
<xtknight> i cant understand why gutsy works fine in my VM but when i go to install it on my pc, hell breaks loose
<DanaG> Hah, I think the name "GeForce 8500" is funny -- it collides with Radeon 8500.
<DanaG> And when NVIDIA moves to 9xxx, watch out for more naming collisions.
<DanaG> And Intel's Core 2... QX6600 and such, and Quadro.
<Pumpernickel> They'll probably rename it to 'IX'.
<Pumpernickel> Or follow the Apple lead and name it the 'iX'.
<xtknight> Unable to open binary database %s: %s /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/amd64-universe.db (22, 'Invalid argument')
<xtknight> type a cmd thta doesn't exist, using the last updates.  do you get this or is my pc just seriously screwed up?
<Instabin> !find bitstream
<ubotu> Found: ttf-bitstream-vera, vdr-plugin-bitstreamout
<Instabin> !find ttf-bitstream-vera
<ubotu> Found: ttf-bitstream-vera
<Instabin> !find ttf
<ubotu> Found: libfont-ttf-perl, libsdl-ttf2.0-0, libsdl-ttf2.0-dev, ttf-alee, ttf-arabeyes (and 85 others)
<Instabin> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Instabin> !package bitstream
<DanaG> Is there any way to make scrolling smoother, like on Apple's laptops?  I just tried the touchpad on an Apple laptop, and I must say, their scrolling is nice.  However, I don't plan to abandon Ubuntu any time.
<databuddy> sorry about all the join/parts failing kvirc - dont bother using that client with mass channels
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(luckz/#ubuntu+1) SeveredCross: http://pastebin.ca/665328
<SeveredCross> Looks like your device is eth3...
<SeveredCross> #
<SeveredCross> [   61.145693]  e1000: eth3: e1000_set_tso: TSO is Enabled
<luckz> I.. yeah, you are smart.
<luckz> I took a while.
<luckz> namely until I stumbled over cat /prov/net/dev
<luckz> ifup eth3 -> Ignoring unknown interface eth3=eth3
<luckz> maybe next time I will try |grep eth rather than |grep eth0
<Eq|lappy> luckz: check /etc/network/interfaces
<Eq|lappy> ifup uses that - if there's no mention of eth3, it ain't going to come up.
<luckz> yeah. added that there.
<luckz> only went up to eth2.
<luckz> but why is it eth3?
<Eq|lappy> udev
<Eq|lappy> my guess is you've had other hardware on this install at some point?
<Eq|laptop> gotta run.. late for work.
<luckz> I assume that's it.
<SeveredCross> I just looked for ethernet stuff in dmesg.
<luckz> working now :D
<_buz> i'm seeing this again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/50770/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50770 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager "no network device found" if wired connection plugged in before starting" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<_buz> it seemed fixed in feisty, but not it appears again
<pvandewyngaerde> i no longer have segfaults at startup, nice
<chasetoys> help!  what --with-cards option should i put for my AD1984 HD Audio controller .... sound card device (t61's sound card) (when compiling alsa)
<dariuskane> Evening folks..... who know about encrypted drives lvm and the boot and initramfs process flow :)
<chasetoys> cana nyone help me install alsa fro msource
<pucca> hi everyone
<pucca> has anyone had any problems with gutsy after running sudo apt-get update?
<pucca> has anyone had any problems with gutsy after running sudo apt-get update?
<Xemanth> what kind of problems?
<Zombie> Does the intel driver for the i810 chipset support Meta Modes?
<pucca> Xemanth I cant get a working desktop now
<Zombie>  Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0; 832x624 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0; 320x240 +0+0"
<Eq|work> pucca : just apt-get update won't change that
<Eq|work> apt-get upgrade could, but unlikely to break things
<pucca> Xemanth everytime I try, but after the loading menu, I get a black screen
<Xemanth> pucca: you're ubuntu or kubuntu user ?
<Xemanth> or xubuntu
<pucca> Eq|work yeah, I did apt-get update first, but then I did apt-get dist-upgrade, and it said that not all updates would be installed, so it said it could do a partial upgrade and install as many updates as possible
<pucca> Xemanth Ubuntu Gutsy Tribe 4
<Xemanth> i don't know about its problems, i'm kubuntu user
<Xemanth> i haven't had problems yet
<Xemanth> ever :)
<pucca> I can get to the recovery console though, I just dont know what to do to sortout that problem
<pucca> Xemanth oh...ok...
<pucca> Eq|work any suggestions?
<pucca> anybody?lol...I'm just thinking about reinstalling it.
<ion> Is it possible for an Ubuntu apt repository .deb to be backdoored?
<c1|freaky> there are mirrors. it might be that one of them becomes hacked - u can never say for sure (my opinion)
<pvandewyngaerde> aren't they signed ?
<RAOF> c1|freaky: But the packages are all signed.  To actually compromise security, the Cannonical build-daemons would need to be compromised.
<c1|freaky> oh i forgot
<RAOF> c1|freaky: This is one reason for the "UNSIGNED PACKAGES!!!" warning you get when the keyring is out of date, or with 3rd party repos.
<c1|freaky> yea ;)
<garu> hi everyone
<garu> I've just installed ubuntu gutsy and I got a question...I've just opened the update manager, and clicked to check for available updates...there are quite a few...but it says that not all updates can be installed so, is asking me if I want to do a partial upgrade...I finished installing gutsy now because I did a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" inmy previous gutsy installation and could no longer see a working desktop.
<Eq|work> just do a partial
<garu> I'm kinda confused weather to proceed with the partial upgrade as I did before, or just close that request and click on install updates
<Eq|work> it's because it needs to replace libmtp5 with libmtp6
<garu> Eq|work isnt that gonna mess up the system again?
<Eq|work> worked fine for me
<garu> humn...oki doki
<garu> by the way...Eq|work did u manage to get compiz fusion to work?
<Eq|work> it was working from the start.
<garu> Eq|work and all u had to do was compiz --replace?
<Eq|work> i didn't have to do _anything_
<Eq|work> it just worked
<garu> Eq|work i tried in two different laptops, and i just can't figure out
<Eq|work> all i did was install
<Eq|work> compiz was working as soon as x was working
<garu> Eq|work some forums say that we gotta install compiz config manafer
<Eq|work> you don't need to install that to get it working
<Zombie> Hello?
<Zombie> Does the intel driver for the i810 chipset support Meta Modes?
<Eq|work> wth is a meta mode?
<garu> Eq|work one of the laptops has an ati card, which has given me problems with compiz fusion before, but the other one has intel 945gm graphics...never had any problems with that laptop, specially with feisty, everything works straight away
<Eq|work> well, i had compiz working straight off on my own laptop, which has a radeon mobility 7500, and my work laptop, which is an intel 965gm
<Eq|work> i didn't have to do anything at all.
<garu> Eq|work but with gutsy...once i select extra effects, it says "no nvidia hardware" :s
<Zombie> I tried recalculating my Modelines with GTF] 
<Zombie> The result hasn't changed.
<Zombie> Eq|laptop: How familiar are you with meta Modes?
<WeeJeWel> im getting an error while trying to update to gutsy through the update-manager..
<WeeJeWel> Could someone please look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34518/
<garu> hi everyone again
<jrib> WeeJeWel: what version of update-manager is that?
<WeeJeWel> the newest i think
<WeeJeWel> apt didnt find any newer
<jrib> apt-cache policy update-manager
<WeeJeWel> Genstalleerd: 1:0.59.20
<WeeJeWel>   Kandidaat: 1:0.59.20
<WeeJeWel> installed / candidate
<jrib> you need feisty-proposed or feisty-updates version 1:0.59.23
<garu> Eq|work yeah...I messed up the system again just by doing the partial upgrade
<WeeJeWel> where to get them?
<garu> can someone tell me if u'v had any problem doing updates with gutsy?
<jrib> WeeJeWel: enable the -proposed or -updates repo in Software Sources
<WeeJeWel> okay, thx :)
<Pici> WeeJeWel: Also if you run it from the terminal again, you should use gksudo
<WeeJeWel> whats the difference? :)
<Pici> WeeJeWel: gksudo properly sets up things for the graphical environment that sudo does not.  I'm actually not sure of the specifics.
<garu> I got a problem...I installed gutsy gibbon, and then, checked for updates...the system told me it couldnt install all updates so it proposed me a partial upgrade, which would install as many updates as possible...after the partial update was done, I decided to restart the computer, only to to stuck in a black screen (didnt actually finished restarting), then...I had to turn physically shut down the computer and then turn it on, a
<garu> fter the ubuntu loading screen, "it went into a dark ocean again",black screen and nothing else, cant even login...can someone help?
<WeeJeWel> Okay thanks
<WeeJeWel> its updating now :))
<garu> sorry for the long lines
<WeeJeWel> damn
<WeeJeWel> 850MB :|
<WeeJeWel> how are they ever gonna put that onto a cd?
<buz> do i have another chance at using filters in kmail except for using kmail 3.5.6 from feisty?
<buz> oh wait that's kmail 1.9.6 instead of 1.9.7
<AhDiCt3D> Anyone got any idea how to install video drivers in gutsy without it crashing?
<TheInfinity> AhDiCt3D: depends on graphics adapter ;)
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: Every time i install it in gutsy it crashes but it works fine in feisty
<TheInfinity> look at xorg log etc
<Xemanth> AhDiCt3D: what gfx card do you have?
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: I have and sent it to everyone here etc i have a Nvidia GeForce 8600MGT
<AhDiCt3D> Xemanth
<Xemanth> i c
<TheInfinity> AhDiCt3D: i have the same prob *g*
<TheInfinity> and xorg crashed complete?
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: Same adapter as me?
<TheInfinity> so that you cant access console?
<Xemanth> i don't know about so new stuff
<Xemanth> i'm off, workday over ->
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: Yes and it cycles the OS over and over and over so im just reinstalling it
<TheInfinity> AhDiCt3D: great. same problem here.
<TheInfinity> until now no solution.
<TheInfinity> you have also a MBP? :)
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: Bug maybe?
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: MBP?
<TheInfinity> AhDiCt3D: nvidia says next release many bugs with 8600 willl be fixed
<TheInfinity> mac book pro
<AhDiCt3D> TheInfinity: Heck no i cant stand the no-right-click i got an Asus G1S Gamers laptop with new Santa Rosa stuff
<TheInfinity> ah okay ;)
<TheInfinity> but same prob. hmm-
<Fracture> i'm running an up to date gutsy install, and when I enable desktop-effects, any hard drive IO really slows down the GUI, even stopping it for up to a second at a time.  i.e. when running apt-get update, or upgrade
<buti> hi. i'm running gutsy. and oo won't start. any ideas?
<buti> kubuntu gutsy, that is
<buti> soffice starts fine.
<buti> but as soon as i want to make a new document it hangs, with cpu 100%
<Fracture> any pointers on how to improve compiz's responsiveness ?
<Arwen> turn it off :-P
<Fracture> lol
<Arwen> if it's not responsive for you, you probably need to fix your 3d acceleration
<Fracture> well.. I really like the flicker free screen updates .. (for example switching fast using alt-tab)
<Arwen> ok, so, explain responsiveness? other than disabling effects, there's no real way to improve your fps.
<Fracture> with metacity, you can see (albeit quite fast, but still flickering) the windows redraw, and it gives me a headache
<Arwen> (and yeah, compositing anti-tear is awesome)
<Fracture> I don't actually want anything else.. just that !
<Fracture> personally, I'd love to have standard metacity with anti-tear :)
<Arwen> try that compizconfig-settings-manager
<Arwen> try installing*
<Arwen> and anti-tear requires 3d rendering, so I don't think you're gonna see it in metacity :-)
<Fracture> ok.. i've installed compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fracture> nw what :)
<Fracture> now what :)
<Arwen> run it (I haven't used compiz in a while, sorry)
<Arwen> I think it should be under prefs somewhere
<Fracture> ok.. looks to me like a fine grained version of 'desktop-effects' :)
<Arwen> yeah, try disabling stuff and see if it'll improve your fps
<Fracture> fps is fine usually.. its only when I have disk IO.  for example running : dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/tmp bs=1M count=10, while moving a window around will cause it to block the GUI for up to a second
<Arwen> weird, I'm not entirely sure what you can do about that
<Arwen> I think an old edgy beta I used had issues with IO and responsiveness
<Fracture> i've done some searching, but couldn't find anything that seemed to fix it
<Fracture> I enabled the benchmark compiz module.. and I get ~86 fps when sitting doing nothing, or draging windows around etc..  but when I run that dd command, it drops to 10 fps
<Pici> Fracture: What are your computer's specs/
<Pici> ?
<Fracture> AMD 64, 3500+, 2 gig ram, Nvidia video card using nvidia binary driver
<Fracture> two monitors, using LVM to mange multiple sata hard drives
<Fracture> nvidia card is GeForce 6600 GT
<Pici> hm
<Fracture> I re-ran the dd commad, using of=/dev/null and have the same issue.. so its nothing to do with the hard drive
<Pici> Hm.. Have you tried keeping top open while you do that?
<Fracture> I have a system-monitor panel applet with CPU/mem/load panels. .. but,. when the compiz benchmark plugin is running, the CPU sits at about 90%
<Fracture> I disabled the compiz benchmark plugin and ran some tests : both with and without compiz enabled, that dd command still uses 99% CPU
<buti> any ideas why openoffice.org is bugging on kubuntu gutsy?
<Fracture> when I say CPU I mean the system-monitor panel applet's CPU bar.  I ran top, and did the same thing : in both cases (with and without compiz) the CPU was < 1%us and > 95%sy
<dandel> Fracture, what driver version are you using for nvidia?
<Fracture> dandel:  nvidia-glx                                1:1.0.9631+2.6.22.2-9.8
<Fracture> dandel:  nvidia-kernel-common                      20051028+1ubuntu7
<dandel> hmm
<dandel> which video card?
<Fracture> dandel:  GeForce 6600 GT
<Fracture> PCI express
<dandel> try downloading the latest driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Fracture> ok
<Fracture> I may try using envy to install it ;)
<dandel> envy?
<Fracture> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=107
* dandel doesn't bother to use 3rd party apps to install drivers.
<Fracture> sorry.. this url is better ; http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dandel> hmm not very good :P
<Fracture> well.. I dunno how else I would do it
<Fracture> I dunno how things like the driver and the restricted modules package inter-operate
<dandel> ahuh, well i use ATI though.
<dandel> i know that supports it, at least from a screenshot.
<fsckr> fsckr> hey guys i have a problem with the font in my firefox.  http://fsckr.net/images/ff.jpg I have no idea why its like this.  I have tried to change the font in preferences but it doesn't help has anyone else had this type of problem?
<fsckr> using gutsy
<Arwen> try deleting your firefox profile (rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox) or just renaming it (mv ~/.mozilla/firefox backupprofile)
<Arwen> and wow, huge icons anyone?
<Fracture> brb - restarting X to try new driver
<dandel> hmm... does anyone know how to get gnash to handle flash files in firefox?
<Arwen> poorly?
<sid> How can I add a printer in Gutsy? In Vista it finds it right away, no user/pass and I'm printing right off the bat.
<Arwen> sys -> admin -> printers I think
<Fracture> dandel: nope - new driver has no change
<dandel> sid, what type of printer?
<Fracture> well.. apart from increasing my normal fps to 125 !!
<dandel> ^.^ see it was worth it.
<Fracture> lol
<Pici> sid: Did it work in Feisty?
* Arwen wants 125 fps...
<Fracture> still, the GUI becomes unusable when doing apt-get update, or upgrade etc..
<Arwen> stupid ATI pice of junk..
<Fracture> I mean totally unusable.. frozen
<dandel> arwen, which video card?
<sid> dandel: A stand-alone HP Laserjet
<sid> it's got a built in nic
<Pici> Fracture: Sounds like it could be a cpu issue.
<dandel> oh.
<sid> Pici: I don't have Feisty
<Arwen> dandel, I just said it was a piece of ATI junk..
* dandel checks something to see about upnp
<Fracture> Pici: how do you mean ?  it is only when  IO happens
<Pici> Fracture: Er, nevermind, my brain isnt running on enough caffiene yet.
<Fracture> Pici:  lol.. I know the feeling !
<dandel> Arwen, what model is the card... that might explain a bit.
<Arwen> X300SE, so it probably won't get good fps even with a good driver
<Arwen> but really, every ATI card underperforms on Linux
<dandel> Arwen, try donating work to the open source Avivo driver.
<dandel> hmm... it underperforms due to driver generalizations.
<dandel> they iron out performance on all system specifications.
<hylje> nvidia drivers are quite performant and quite general
<dandel> sid, the HP laserjet of yours uses UPNP for finding it... which i gotta find out how to query it.
<sid> dandel: ok
<sid> I go to Administration/Printing, I click on Add Printer, and it gives me a bunch of choices.
<dandel> sid, i'm checking a package to install on your box... give me a sec.
<dandel> should configure the printer right away once i find it.
<sid> dandel: Print to PDF, Windows Printer via Samba, AppSocke/HP JetDirect, Internet Printing Protocol, LPD/LPR Host or Printer, Other
<dandel> Sid, wait a sec... gotta ask you to run a single line in the command line.
<dandel> try this: sudo apt-get install linux-igd
<sid> The following packages have unmet dependencies: linux-igd: Depends: libupnp0 but it is not installable
<sid> E: Broken packages
<dandel> well isn't fun... :/
<dandel> linux-igp is meant to do make upnp aware devices work right.
<Arwen> try installing libupnp0 and see what the problem is
<Pici> libupnp0 doesnt look like it made it to gutsy for whatever reason
<Arwen> ah
<dandel> i didn't expect this one 0o
<dandel> libupnp0 is for upnp support which is plug and play over ip.
<Arwen> (huge security risk, do *you* want someone remotely configuring your router?)
<dandel> Arwen, that's where you use filtering.
<dandel> sid, install this package: libupnp2
<Pici> afaik, ip hp printers shouldnt require anything else out of the box
<dandel> pici, Linux-igp just needs an updated version.
<buti> mmh. does openoffice work for you?
<buti> on gutsy?
<masquerade> Just opened and it loaded fine. gnome-terminal and nautilus on the other hand, aren't running correctly :)
<buti> then i suspect it is Kubuntu-related.
<buti> i neeed openoffice :-/
<Pici> buti: Its a known issue.  I think you need to install gnome-openoffice for it to work, but dont quote me on that.
<buti> Pici: thanks, i'll try this
<Pici> I logged bug 133852 for the libupnp0 issue.  If anyone cares to add anything, feel free.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133852 in linux-igd "[Gutsy]  Broken dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133852
<chrisjs169> I just upgraded to Gutsy a few minutes ago, and fonts in Firefox/XChat (and possibly others) are a lot smaller, and text is being cut off
<chrisjs169> eg: sen3 has quitRemote closed the connec)
<masquerade> chrisjs169, I haven't seen that problem but I haven't restarted lately, and that might be needed to trigger it
<masquerade> I'm having a lovely issue in gutsy with my gnome-apps not wanting to load
<masquerade> gnome-terminal, gedit, nautilus
<buti> Pici: i had to apt-get remove openoffice.org-kde
<chrisjs169|afk> masquerade, weird - restarting XChat fixed it - I can see the full topic now :p
<buti> seems kde-support is buggy
<masquerade> bluefish is another :)
<chrisjs169|afk> some fonts still look 'small' but are readable
<masquerade> http://pastebin.ca/665684 <-- last bit of an strace of me trying to open gnome-terminal
<masquerade> would paste the whole thing but that'd take a while without having a graphical text editor where I can select the whole thing -_-
<pvandewyngaerde> stupid cups is giving me troubles again
<Eq|work> masquerade : strace can output to a text file.
<masquerade> Eq|work, I did output to a text file. The difficult part is opening that text file in something graphical where I can hit ctrl+a and send it to you ;-P
<Eq|work> you have a working browser?
<buti> lol
<Eq|work> if so, just attach the file :P
<Eq|work> or hell, use file://
<Eq|work> it'll read text files :P
<Eq|work> then you can select & paste
<masquerade> touche :)
<masquerade> I'm betting that that paste has enough to diagnose the problem now though, as stracing gedit gets me in a similar place
<masquerade> looks like an issue with esd
<Eq|work> i think esd isn't in gutsy.. at least not by default.
<masquerade> it writes NDNE to the socket for /tmp/.esd/socket and then fails to read from that socket
<masquerade> hmm, you know, I installed ubuntustudio the other day on top of my gutsy (yes, brilliant, I know)
<masquerade> that might be it as esound is definitely installed here and I didn't do it by hand
<sid> Package libupnp0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sid> is only available from another source
<sid> E: Package libupnp0 has no installation candidate
<sid> dandel: ok, I installed it. now what?
<masquerade> and there we go, sudo apt-get remove esound and killall esd and its all running again
<TerraMaster> Hey im trying to get an external drive partisioned any help?
<TerraMaster> or should I say mounted
<TerraMaster> any help?
<buti> thanks folks, bye
<sid> dandel / Pici / Arwen what should I do after I install libupnp2?
<Pici> sid: That package appears to be broken on Gutsy.
<TerraMaster> Hey im trying to get an external drive mounted any help?
<kelsa|martalli> Since I upgraded to gutsy, many programs (Thunderbird, firefox, and so on) on this machine are rendering fonts to be very small.  I am suspecting that this is the result of some underlying gnome setting.  Is there a place I could look?  I looked at Appearance and default fonts, but they do not seem to help...maybe the problem is the pixel density (I am using a standard old LCD..probably 96 dpi or something like that...)
<masquerade> kelsa|martalli, someone else recently had that issue in here, never narrowed down what exactly it was. Did you try searching launchpad?
<Pici> kelsa|martalli: apperance->fonts->details->dpi
<kelsa|martalli> Pici:  Thanks!  That worked perfectly.  I set it at 96 and things look great - previously it was 70
<TerraMaster> I need to mount an external harddrive...... I dont se it when I go to use the fdisk -l command in temanal..... any help? Its a ntfs format with some windows stuff I want to run in wine
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Eq|work> hrm.. 2.6.22-10-generic seems to be starting to appear..
<stdin> starting yeah, not quite there yet tho
<Eq|work> stdin : yeah, except they've done it backwards
<Eq|work> the actual kernel packages should always be uploaded BEFORE the wrapper packages are upgraded.
<stdin> yeah, but it's more fun this way, we're all waiting in anticipation :p
<TerraMaster> I need help with instructions the bot gave....
<TerraMaster> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<TerraMaster> #
<TerraMaster> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<TerraMaster> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<TerraMaster> # /dev/hda3
<TerraMaster> UUID=253f3428-ed60-4c1b-ac44-aca76931bc38 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<TerraMaster> # /dev/hda1
<TerraMaster> UUID=C8B4235DB4234D6E /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<TerraMaster> # /dev/hda5
<TerraMaster> UUID=2d163a1b-e661-4081-a41f-232b499e34df none            swap    sw              0       0
<TerraMaster> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<TerraMaster> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TerraMaster> oops XD
<finalbeta> what's the problem?
<TerraMaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34537/ I dont know what to edit to get my external drive to mount
<finalbeta> You shouldn't edit anything. the drive should mount, it it doesn't there is a problem
<finalbeta> you can use a gui tool like gparted to see if the drive is recognized and has partitions.
<TerraMaster> ok.....
<TerraMaster> do I have gparted?
<Arwen> probably not
<TerraMaster> ok....
<finalbeta> If it's not recognised, check dmesg for any output related, and post a message on lauchpad.
<TerraMaster> dmesg?
<finalbeta> it's a command
<TerraMaster> ok
<finalbeta> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_dmesg.htm
<TerraMaster> I hope I dont have to partison it Ive got some stuff on it
<Eq|work> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Eq|work> if you want to install parted
<Eq|work> and if it doesn't recognise it, try it in another machine
<Eq|work> or even in another usb port
<Eq|work> does lsusb show something being plugged in?
<pvandewyngaerde> http://pastebin.com/m58ca4c50  > cupsys giving me troubles
<TerraMaster> isusb?
<Pici> lsusb
<finalbeta> lsusb >L<
<TerraMaster> L or I
<TerraMaster> OK!
<finalbeta> jeez
<TerraMaster> how do I bring it up?
<TerraMaster> lsusb
<Pici> TerraMaster: I dont mean to offend, but why are you running Gutsy over the stable version?
<TerraMaster> ummm its the only one my friend had And I dont have acess to another comp
<finalbeta> pvandewyngaerde: that indicates a problem with the package. Probably because you installed something from a non official repository. But i'm just guessing on that. You should check launchpad for a bugreport, and if needed, add one.
<TerraMaster> oh and its not decteing my drive.....
<pvandewyngaerde> i have medibuntu reps
<finalbeta> Add that to the bugreport if you make one.
<finalbeta> I can't help you with a solution, I have no idea how to trace this stuff.
<Lin> where can I find the new features put on gutsy?
<Lin> I mean. A file with description of changes. Something as a changelog.
<finalbeta> this is what ubuntu will be adding https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<pvandewyngaerde> finalbeta:  i removed cups, i dont need it
<Pici> finalbeta: that should be in a factoid
<finalbeta> it will have a new gnome version 2, so check those
<finalbeta> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<finalbeta> This is a page for Tribe 4 http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<Eq|work> TerraMaster : so nothing shows up in lsusb ?
<TerraMaster> nope
<Eq|work> try another usb port
<TerraMaster> nothing but I know my usbs are working
<finalbeta> check dmesg, will show errors.
<TerraMaster> I do belive my cable is to blame
<TerraMaster> I just put it in my printer
<TerraMaster> -________- sigh
<TerraMaster> good thing im goin out of town today....
<TerraMaster> thanks for you help
<pvandewyngaerde> my cupsys error looks a lot like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/130014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130014 in cupsys "[Gutsy]  Unable to upgrade or reinstall cupsys after trying to upgrade" [Undecided,New] 
<finalbeta> pvandewyngaerde: a little, but it's not the same.
<Do``> i'm hearing there is a new flash 9 plugin (namely flash 9 update 3 beta 2) that brings new codec supprt and stuff
<Do``> now there are confirmed bugs with the current one (9.0.0.48 or something(
<Do``> any chance this new version fixes those?
<Do``> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/08/21/1235201&from=rss
<Do``> this is the new flash thingy
<Do``> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/131212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131212 in flashplugin-nonfree "[gutsy]  opera slow down/crash when browsing a page with flash (non-free) content" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Do``> and this is the bug i'm referring to
<finalbeta> where do I change options for the shut down dialog in gconf? When I press the shut down button, my session freezes, I wanna have a look in there.
<yaccin> i have serious network troubles with kubuntu gutsy
<yaccin> and with ubuntu i couldnt even get it to work :(
<Do``> like?
<yaccin> like getting disconnected every 30-40 seconds
<yaccin> (with kopete + konqueror
<yaccin> i dont even get a connection with konversation
<yaccin> and apt-get also doesnt really work
<Do``> that doesn't sound very promising
<dick-richardson> was there a samba update recently?
<dick-richardson> smbfs, more specifically
<yaccin> Do``: jup :(
<yaccin> and i cant even update to see if its fixed because apt doesnt work -_-
<Do``> dick-richardson: Setting up samba-common (3.0.25b-1ubuntu4) ...Setting up smbclient (3.0.25b-1ubuntu4) ...
<Do``> today in the afternoon (couple hours ago)
<dick-richardson> alright. I'll just hang out
<Do``> oh and Setting up libsmbclient (3.0.25b-1ubuntu4) ...Setting up libsmbclient-dev (3.0.25b-1ubuntu4) ...
<dick-richardson> I figured there must've been when I could connect w/my n800 but not my laptop
<xtknight> Does anyone else get a "Bus error" on Gutsy amd64 (latest updates) when running Firefox?
<xtknight> i reported a bug for this ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133786 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133786 in Ubuntu "Bus error when running Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,New] 
<dariuskane> Afternoon folks
<dariuskane> Anyone up and about?
<Pici> perhaps
<dariuskane> hey Pici... trying to find someone who run with encrytped partition with lvm across multiple drives.. and if gutsy handles it better then feisty
<Pici> dariuskane: I have no idea, sorry
<dariuskane> Pici, sok havent found anyone else whos tried it yet :)
<dariuskane> the initramfs scripts seem to be tripping over themselves
<shirish> hi all, is anybody other than me having issues with kernel dependencies stuff?
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34556/ for reference
<malnilion> shirish, yeah they're unmarked for a reason
<malnilion> They're unmarked for me too
<shirish> malnilion: thanx, just wanted to know if somebody had been having issues or just me, now its good, maybe if i was here before would also have come to know of some bug no. somebody might have filed for it.
<malnilion> I'm not sure if there's a bug, but I've decided based on past experiences I'm not going to try manual screwing with things unless a package is broken :)
<malnilion> shirish, I have a feeling in my case the reason I'm not set to upgrade to them right now is related to nvidia graphics drivers.
<shirish> malnilion: I don't think so, i think its most probably the dependancy hell we are accustomed to, esp. when we are on the bleeding edge. I have i845 & my guess is some of the packages are still being packaged or something.
<malnilion> Right
<malnilion> Dependencies will eventually be satisfied for it most likely :)
<dariuskane> cross your fingers... Im updating my HDD install from feisty to gutsy using the livecd... to support my encrypted HDDs with lvm on boot :)
* malnilion crosses his fingers
<dash> anybody know how to turn DMA back on for my sata drives under gutsy?
<Arwen> eh?
<Arwen> As far as I know, SATA drives don't have DMA turned on/off, it's just always on.
<Assid> anyone here getting issues in adept for updating kernel image?
<dash> Arwen: oh, hrm, right.
<Arwen> if you really think it's off, do hdparm -Tt /dev/sdX
<dash> maybe what I meant to say was "hdparm doesn't get anywhere with my pata drives on my feisty box, and it doesn't do any good on my gutsy machine either" :)
<shirish> dash: there is a bug somewhere about PATA drives not being able to achieve full efficiency due to some kernel issue, it was there in feisty & its there in gutsy atleast to ddate
<shirish> ddate/date
<dash> yeah, i noticed
<shirish> dash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/96693
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96693 in linux-source-2.6.20 "poor performance hard disk IDE" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<shirish> dash: its just been so long, don't know when that fix committed would finally get released?
<Assid> err anyone here ran an adept update right now?
<Assid> its asking to update kernel image.. but it keeps failing
<shirish> Assid: its known issue I guess, most probably some dependency issue as far as I can tell, should take some time for things to sort out by themselves.
<Assid> yep.. it says it needs the image-2.6.22 or something but not available
<shirish> Assid: most probably its in state of building, should resolve itself in another few hrs.
<Assid> yeah
<shirish> meaning you should try updating the sources few hrs. later
<Assid> hope so
* shirish out 
<Assid> i;ll try it before ghoing to bed
<smacintyre>  I just installed Ubuntu- Desktop 64 7.04. It installed with no errors but after reboot all that is displayed is 1010101010 over and over until I use the break key. any ideas?
<Do``> this channel is for ubuntu 7.10 and related
<anon32> f***ing power failure
<Do``> maybe the guys in #ubuntu would have more for you
<xtknight> Does anyone else get a "Bus error" on Gutsy amd64 (latest updates) when running Firefox?  i reported a bug for this ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133786 ).  Would you please comment on the bug with regards to whether or not you can reproduce it?  Thanks.
<smacintyre> thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133786 in Ubuntu "Bus error when running Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,New] 
<CydeSwype> hey all.  i've noticed that screelets in synaptic is what looks like a placeholder
<CydeSwype> is that something that's still being worked on?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. probably
<CydeSwype> cool
<sepelester> After dist-upgrading from feisty to gutsy (amd64), the icons disappeared. I've seen this before, so I reinstalled libgdkpixbuf2 and that fixed it. Now however, and I've seen this before too, the gtk2-engines don't load, and it defaults to gtk1.2..  wrong elf-class gets loaded and I have no idea where to look anymore..  anyone?
<soc> hi
<soc> it was anounced, that xorg 7.3 and xserver 1.4 will noit be in gutsy ...
<soc> is there any chance that they will be available via the backport repo?
<nosrednaekim> soc: I'm sure someone will make packages.
<soc> ah cool
<soc> that would be nice
<soc> i fear that the avivo drivers included in gutsy won't be new enough to run my x1400
<nosrednaekim> at worst, you can compile :)
<soc> :-)
<soc> ok, probably wouldn't be too ugly since xorg is modular
<soc> before that it was a pita
<RAOF> soc: You do know that the avivo drivers are *heavily* experimental at the moment, right?  As in "slower than vesa" experimental?
<soc> yes
<soc> but vesa doesn't work here ...
<soc> beside 800x600
<RAOF> The "ati" drivers should run your x1400, just without 3d
<anon32> that's pretty close to "not running them" isn't it?
<RAOF> anon32: It's the best he'll get.
<anon32> :-\
<RAOF> At least with an open-source driver.
<anon32> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/8.40.4 <-- wtf, fglrx 8.40.4 doesn't compile on 2.6.21+?
<RAOF> Seems about right.
<anon32> it says the reason for that is because the kernel is being communist and preventing non-GPL modules from working
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> f them, intel works :)
<nosrednaekim> oh no..
<Sayers> Why doesn't pidgin make sounds anymore :(?
<jussi01> !info kdenlive
<ubotu> Package kdenlive does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> grrr
<jussi01> not out of new yet
<nosrednaekim> ah... at least the its hackable..(the ATI driver)
<Sayers> any clues on my pidgin? Alsa works...
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-22
<nooseisloose> I just upgraded to gutsy, and now gtkterm reads in what looks like garbage from a serial connection.  this is a serial connection-config that I have used many times.  I suspect some unicode treachery, has anyone had similar?
<pvandewyngaerde> not me
<Sayers> so why don't sounds work in Pidgin on Xubuntu?
<nooseisloose> Sayers I am running Pidgin, and my sound works
<Sayers> nooseisloose: not here, but sound works over all
<Instabin> In update manager i have distribution updates... How do I install them?
<Instabin> It wont let me put a check in the box
<xtknight> Instabin, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<Instabin> humm not sure if its working right
<Instabin> nope didnt work
<xtknight> then you have no update
<xtknight> if some say "held back" then i think that's because they're broken and dont want people to install them yet
<Instabin> I'll try rebooting
<Instabin> Nope still cant get them.. its a new kernel headers, modules, and restricted modules
<Instabin> Maybe they are updating the nvidia-glx-new to 100.14.11
<ggilbert> They did this morning
<ggilbert> or last night
<Instabin> I didnt get that update...
<ggilbert> maybe it needs to propagate to the actual archive first
<ggilbert> one sec
<Instabin> Where can i check that?
<Instabin> right now mines at 1.0.9755+2.6.22.2-9.8 and it says its the latest
<ggilbert> i386 or amd64?
<Instabin> i386
<Instabin> well the generic kenel
<ggilbert> looks like a bug :)
<Instabin> oh great... a bug in what?
<Instabin> the package management system or the repository?
<ggilbert> Instabin, try dmesg | grep nvidia
<Instabin> [   42.341444]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<ggilbert> hmmm, try dmest | grep -i nvidia
<ggilbert> dmesg
<Instabin> loaded kernel module 1.0-9755
* ggilbert downloads the source and looks
<ggilbert> oh, different version
<Instabin> [   42.655684]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007
<ggilbert> looks like you just need to wait a day or two
<ggilbert> or download the source for linux-restricted-modules and rebuild it
<Instabin> Where can i check the status of it in the repo
<ggilbert> 9.8 is the only one built so far, but the source was uploaded for 10.1
<Instabin> Im seeing linux headers 2.6.22.9.10 to 2.6.22.10.11 but I dont even have the fist version
<ggilbert> I don't imagine it'll take too long to build
<Instabin> I have 2.6.22.2-9.8
<ggilbert> Yeah, 10.1 is where the new driver is
<Instabin> is there a status page i can look at to check the build?
<ggilbert> I don't know
<ggilbert> I'm just looking at what files have appeared on archive.ubuntu.com
<Instabin> ggilbert where are the sources
<martalli> If apt-get and aptitude offer different solutions for upgrading gutsy, should I just go with apt-get?
<martalli> I am beginning to suspect aptitude.  Currently, apt-get mentions the new linux packages for 2.6.22-9, but does not offer to install them.  Aptitude helpfully offers that they are broken, then suggests  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34592/ - I take it I ought to forget about aptitude and just stick with apt-get?
<flaccid> anybody got cisco vpn client going on gutsy?
<flaccid> bbs
<Arwen> ...why is linux-meta at 2.6.22-10 when linux is at 2.6.22-9
<martalli> Arwen: I don't know...but maybe that is why apt-get refuses to install 2.6.22-9 for me (and aptitude calls it a broken package)
<Arwen> yeah, means that someone's still compiling the real kernel and decided that poisoning the repository with broken metapackages would be a good idea
<martalli> lol
<martalli> better than restarting into the cli when I am reading digg tonight
<philip_> beryl in Gutsy screws up the titlebar again :(
<Arwen> beryl is dead software...
<nosrednaekim>    use compiz... its way better
<teethdood> I've always thought beryl was better
<teethdood> anyways, compiz fails to render the titlebar also
<h1st0> compiz fusion is where its at brother
<nosrednaekim> teethdood: get emerald.
<h1st0> well yeah compiz fusion and emerald
<nosrednaekim> teethdood: an then run "emerald --replace" and you'll have your title bar.
<teethdood> nosrednaekim, emerald --replace did nothing :(
<teethdood> I'll try compiz fusion
<Arwen> it didn't do nothing. It must have done *something*
<nosrednaekim> teethdood: you have to install emerald ya know as well as compiz fusion
<teethdood> I thought you meant with beryl...beryl and emerald
<teethdood> anyway yeah I know I'm installing compiz fusion now brb
<teethdood> one good thing is that video files play nice in beryl et al now
<teethdood> I can't find compiz fusion in the repos
<teethdood> is it the same as the compiz packages?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> if you install compiz it also installs the compiz-fusion addons
<teethdood> thanks :)
<teethdood> so I have compiz (fusion) installed and running with emerald, "emerald --replace" does nothing in the console :(
<nosrednaekim> teethdood: how do you know compiz is running?
<teethdood> nosrednaekim, I switched to it using beryl-manager
<Arwen> hmm, when I run compiz, I get massive desktop corruption
<Arwen> teethdood, don't do that, it doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> teethdood: that doesn't work
<teethdood> ah sorry
<nosrednaekim> teethdood:  run "compiz --replace" from the command line
<teethdood> compiz --replace executed successfully, but emerald --replace still does nothing
<Arwen> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4513/screenshothp2.png <-- lol @ compiz failure
<Arwen> teethdood, look, it can't "do nothing". It has to do *something* and unless you tell us what that is, we're unlikely to be able to help you.
<teethdood> Arwen, after I hit enter on the command, it does literally nothing for 10-15 seconds and the command line reappears
<Arwen> hmm
<kingrayray> quick issue with desktop effects, ive fixed it before but i cant recall the solution
<kingrayray>  /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<kingrayray> something in xorg.conf right?
<Arwen> yeah, change your default depth to 24 instead of 32
<Arwen> don't quite remember how it's done though
<kingrayray> well according to xorg.conf my default depth is 24
<kingrayray> hmm
<Arwen> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit#.22I_can.27t_get_titlebars_to_show_or_themes_to_change.22 <-- dunno, this is the textbook response
<kingrayray> yeah my xorg.conf is fine
<kingrayray> apparently
<kingrayray> i just had to add the addargbglxvisuals thing
<kingrayray> fixed now
<Arwen> there we go, that's what I forgot
<kingrayray> yeah thats what i had to do last time i just couldn't remmeber what it was
<zeeble> heya.. how do i install acroread in gibbon? it used to be in multiverse earlier
<Kousotu> zeeble: you can' "install" acrobat on it
<zeeble> as in?
<zeeble> from tgz?
<Kousotu> but search symantic for PDF
<Kousotu> thereare plentf of them in Gutsy
<zeeble> yeah, i installed xpdf
<Kousotu> ah..
<Kousotu> I got lke 4 lol
<Kousotu> what do you ed Acrobat?
<zeeble> but i've this doc that works with acrobat.... as it uses some pdf form stuff
<zeeble> not a doc, but a .pdf
<Kousotu> and xpdf doesnt open it?
<zeeble> it does, but it isnt editable. there are fields there, where i should be able to put in data, and at the end, it generates a pdf i can print and file taxes with
<Kousotu> ah....
<zeeble> maybe i'll download the version from adobe's site and see if it installs properly
<Kousotu> it should
<Kousotu> leme go se about that on my Fedora wirtual machine
<zeeble> another thing as well... how do i install the w32codecs?
<zeeble> i dont get it either.. from multiverse..
<Kousotu> w32codecs?
<zeeble> yeah
<Kousotu> what are those for?
<zeeble> codecs for multimedia files encoded with windows only compression
<Kousotu> a...
<Kousotu> ah*
<Kousotu> wmvs?
<zeeble> and such like. yes.
<Kousotu> or the like
<Kousotu> gotcha
<Kousotu> um...
<Kousotu> sec
<zeeble> used to get it from debian-multimedia earlier, then it came into multiverse..
<zeeble> sure
<zeeble> loads of time
<Kousotu> lol
<zeeble> i like the nicks here
<Kousotu> I have a fedora core running emulated atm
<atomicpotato> gah, the image viewer now has that obnoxious toolbar in fullscreen mode
<atomicpotato> how do I make it disappear?
<zeeble> what image viewer?
<zeeble> i use feh.. it has no toolbars
<atomicpotato> default one :-\
<atomicpotato> never bothered getting another one
<zeeble> let me checkc
<zeeble> i see what you mean
<zeeble> dunno about that.. howto remove it i mean
<zeeble> you could use feh though. install feh, then cd to the directory and say feh *.jpg
<atomicpotato> yeah, now I have to find another GTK image viewer
<atomicpotato> bah, feh is ugly
<zeeble> well, then apt-get install pornview
<ameyer> umm, I think that program needs to be renamed...
<atomicpotato> lol
<zeeble> :)
<ameyer> I almost !ohmy'd
<zeeble> whatever happened to fspot? doesnt it have a full screen mode?
<atomicpotato> huh, I can just use gthumb instead
<atomicpotato> w00t
<atomicpotato> I don't like f-spot
<zeeble> i dont see how they didnt go forward by one alphabet and didnt call it g-spot
<atomicpotato> lol
<Kousotu> !language | zeeble
<zeeble> o.o :\
<ameyer> that's not that bad
<Kousotu> lol
<ameyer> I mean, it is GTK, isn't it?
<Kousotu> zeeble: I have the link, just a sec
<ameyer> and don't most gtk programs start with g?
<zeeble> Kousotu: ok
<zeeble> maybe it was written by some puritan developer
<ameyer> or at least many?
<Kousotu> linux.com/articles/60715
<zeeble> thanks.
<Kousotu> no prob
<ameyer> zeeble: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_stop
<Kousotu> I didn't know you COULD edit pdf, even in windows
<Kousotu> lol
<zeeble> f stop sounds like a camera thing
<ameyer> zeeble: indeed
<ameyer> it is
<zeeble> well, then i know what it is.. /me contributes stuff to a newspaper at times :)
<zeeble> and my salary goes into buying lenses :(
<ameyer> I suspect that's why it's fspot
<zeeble> ah, ok
<Kousotu> lol
<ameyer> and Acrobat can edit pdfs in windoze
<Kousotu> ameyer: I never knew that lol
<zeeble> i'll tell you what this acrobat file does.. it has forms, where you put in your details, general details, tax details, and then it can generate a print ready file, and even an XML file you can upload
<ameyer> not the free reader, the $$$ software
<Kousotu> ameyer: I downloaded that once
<zeeble> oh cool. found mrxvt in the repository. so much better than gnome-terminal
<Kousotu> lol
<zeeble> anyone recommend some good clen fonts? for general use, and in the console.. something like lucida grande, etc?
<Kousotu> I use ugly fonts
<Kousotu> lol
<zeeble> hm
<zeeble> that's one of the first things i do.. change the fonts, etc
<Kousotu> I do too
<Kousotu> to ugly ones
<Kousotu> lol
<se7en^Of^9> y
<zeeble> you a jeri ryan fan?
<Dannilion> have there been any other Seven of Nines that no-one told me about? :p
<zeeble> :p
<Dannilion> yay! finally got compiz-fusion to work!
<zeeble> my laptop doesnt support any of that stuff
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> sux to be you?
<zeeble> i guess.
<Dannilion> now I have it working on my desktop, I can get it working on my laptop
* Dannilion grumbles about missing emerald-themes package in gutsy
<zeeble> does it need any open gl support video card or something?
<Dannilion> yes
<Hobbsee> does emerald actually work with compiz fusion, though?
<Dannilion> works fine
<zeeble> mine uses intel 915 chipset.. with 128mb shared vram
<Dannilion> once the themes are installed
<zeeble> not for me then.
<Dannilion> zeeble- so does my laptop- it should work
<Kousotu> intel 950
<zeeble> Dannilion: yeah? where's some instructions?
<Kousotu> lol
<zeeble> mine is 915. it doesnt support 3d/opengl
<Dannilion> that's a hard one :p
<zeeble> the 950 is what the macbooks come with.. they do all that.
<Dannilion> mine's 945
<Dannilion> apparently
<zeeble> yeah. that should run all of it then.
<zeeble> why do you think i havent touched any of the compiz stuff :\
<Dannilion> awww
<roe> anyone wanna give me a hand diagnosing why my nfs share won't mount on gutsy? it returns: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<flaccid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<flaccid>   linux-headers-generic: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.22-10-generic but it is not installable
<Solarion> yeah, I get that too
<flaccid> fun
<flaccid> do they usually update repos without the packages there
<Kousotu> I have some updates pop up, but they're greyed out
<Kousotu> anyone know why?
<zeeble> greyed out where?
<Kousotu> on the updte list
<Kousotu> great..
<Kousotu> not I got other isues..
<Kousotu> now*
<Kousotu> <Kousotu> anyone know how to disable a touchpad on a laptop?
<Linksys> Hi, is anyone able to help me with my Desktop effects??
<Ubulindy> Im using Tribe 4, and I need the command to get the audio codecs for divx, mpeg, and vcd's
<Ubulindy> ran synaptic, and it said to put in the alpha cd
<Ubulindy> VLC, and Totem work great, got the unrar, for the file roller, but no audio
<zeeble> type aumix and see if your speaker volume is turned up
<Ubulindy> it is, I have system sounds, just no audio for DVD's divx, ect
<zeeble> weird
<Ubulindy> yes, and now all of a sudden, even the system sounds are very low
<Ubulindy> barely audible
<zeeble> where did you get the codecs for divx, etc?
<Ubulindy> when I got the file roller working, it brought up totem, and then I got a dialogue box, saying it would do a further search for the codecs, so, Im not sure where it reterived them
<Ubulindy> they were no in synaptic, like I said, and it asked for the alpha cd
<zeeble> what's file roller?
<Ubulindy> archive mangr
<zeeble> how did file roller install all that?
<Ubulindy> I did sudo apt-get unrar
<Ubulindy> I have no idea, but it did
<Ubulindy> as soon as I got the unrar, the file roller did the rest
<Ubulindy> just like it used to in Dapper 6.06
<Ubulindy> there is simply no audio to play a divx thru totem, or vlc, and no way I can tell to get them
<Ubulindy> any ideas?
<Ubulindy> zeeble, can you think of anything that I can do?
<Dougie> I'm trying to install from a usb dvd drive and the install is saying that it can't find modules for the cdrom device or something like that
<Ubulindy> it seems I dont have the number of repositories that I had in Dapper either. Me thinks I shouldve waited for the stable version
<Ubulindy> dougie, mine did the same thing
<zeeble> Ubulindy: heh. i installed gusty like 2 days ago
<Ubulindy> ya, me too, 2 days ago
<Dougie> how'd you fix it?
<Ubulindy> any probs with yours?
<zeeble> i havent checked if i can play dvds/divx
<zeeble> let me check
<Ubulindy> I had to take my machine down the road to a programmers' house
<Ubulindy> he fixed it
<Ubulindy> I worked on it til I was blue in the face
<Dougie> hmm
<Dougie> well it should be working fine
<zeeble> ask him to come down to your place :p
<Ubulindy> he cant
<Dougie> maybe its because its a USB Toshiba HD-DVD drive
<Ubulindy> had a skin condition, and cant go in the light
<Ubulindy> lol
<zeeble> yikes. mp3 audio works fine
<zeeble> he has a skin condition?
<zeeble> or you?
<h1st0> Alright who raped ubotu?
<zeeble> the mp3 volume nearly ripped my eardrums apart
<zeeble> now for a divx
<Ubulindy> actually dougie, he said what had happened that somehow my drives had switched place
<Ubulindy> and that the dcrom was now the dvd drive/cdrom
<zeeble> i dont have the codecs for divx in the first place, Ubulindy
<Dougie> well the instillation is saying that it can't load drivers for it
<zeeble> much less audio
<Ubulindy> lol, ya, that's the prob
<zeeble> how did you install the video drivers?
<zeeble> that's what i want to know
<zeeble> cos, earlier, the w32 codecs were availble in multiverse, but the arent, in gusty. yet.
<Ubulindy> zeeble, I do alot of p2p, and the prob is, that now I can actually watch any of the movies I have DL'd
<Ubulindy> using Deluge
<Ubulindy> *cant
<Dougie> hmm
<zeeble> what's deluge?
<zeeble> haha.
<Dougie> might want to be careful what you say there Ubulindy ;) lol
<Ubulindy> the new bittorrent client
<zeeble> yeah.
<Ubulindy> k
<Ubulindy> :-)
<Dougie> if your talking about free lance home video's its all good :-B
<Ubulindy> hey, I could be just downloading mirrors for ubuntu dostros! LOL
<Ubulindy> *distros
<Ubulindy> yep!
<zeeble> ubuntu doesnt do divx files
<Ubulindy> ummm, yeah, they do
<zeeble> they do? ok
<Dougie> yeah
<zeeble> now i got to find divx codecs
<Dougie> you have to install the umm
<Dougie> ......restricted codecs drivers
<Dougie> or whatever its called
<zeeble> but what are they called?
<Ubulindy> like I siad, I can watch them alright, always have, and now in Gutsy too, just no audio
<Dougie> its a package in the portage or somethin
<zeeble> they used to be called w32codecs
<Ubulindy> yes, that is what I did!
<Dougie> its called restricted codecs
<Ubulindy> yes
<Dougie> or something like that
<Dougie> been a whle
<Ubulindy> yep, lol
<Dougie> trying to get ubuntu studio installed but noone seems to be able to help mw
<Dougie> me*
<Dougie> so i can't look :) lol
<Ubulindy> dougie do you have a dvd, and a cd drawer?
<zeeble> no. i have universe and multiverse in my sources.list and still no codec file in the package list
<Ubulindy> yes, and I dont know how I got them!......
<Dougie> nope just usb drive....i do have a cd drive but not sure it works....could install it but the image is on a dvd so that won't really work
<Ubulindy> all's I know, is when the archive mngr came up, after installing unrar.....
<Ubulindy> a dialogue box flew up, saying that I needed additional codecs, asked me if I wanted it to look for them, I said yes, it did, and it installed them
<Ubulindy> was not thru synaptic
<Ubulindy> Im sure of that!
<Ubulindy> it was very weird
<Ubulindy> but I was like, yayyyyyy!
<zeeble> oh
<Dougie> hold on
<Ubulindy> and, I hear that the other codecs I need are in automatix, but cant get to that thru the command line either, bcs of the repos.
<zeeble> you have to download the automatix script first
<Ubulindy> from where?
<zeeble> getautomatix.com
<Ubulindy> I tried that and it said it is not compat with this OS! LOL
<Ubulindy> that is the same thing it told me in the terminal
<Ubulindy> lol, alot of bugs
<Ubulindy> and my lappy took a dive, so, now, I HAVE to work this stuff out!
<zeeble> :(
<Ubulindy> I know!
<zeeble> i dont want to reinstall..
<Ubulindy> me neither
<Ubulindy> Im not!
<Ubulindy> Im a die hard
<zeeble> it reinstalled for the first time in 2 years
<Ubulindy> but, this is likely gonna kill me, lol
<Ubulindy> me 2, lol
<zeeble> well, keep on download your recreational movies
<zeeble> watch them when the new release comes out
<Ubulindy> Im sticking with it!
<Ubulindy> ya, well, what fun is that with no audio?
<Ubulindy> ~lolz
<zeeble> try this
<Ubulindy> hey, I could do subs! I did manage to install the codecs for subs!
<zeeble> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ubulindy> ok?
<Ubulindy> hmmm
<Ubulindy> no version number nothing?
<zeeble> noting
<Ubulindy> how will it know which distro Im using?
<Ubulindy> ok, hold
<Dougie> ok going to try this now
<Ubulindy> doing now!
<Ubulindy> LOL
<zeeble> not sure whether it will work, ,but it installs some new packages, including java, etc
<zeeble> and flash
<Ubulindy> zeeble, you were taling to me, right?
<zeeble> yes.
<Ubulindy> ahh, yes, I have no flash either
<zeeble> i am installing it. but will take me loads of time on my slow connection
<Ubulindy> said again that I needed the alpha cd
<h1st0> go download it.
<Ubulindy> ok, doing now, hold just 1 sec! My connection kicks butt!!!
<h1st0> Ubulindy: www.ubuntu.com/testing
<h1st0> wth
<Ubulindy> heheh
<zeeble> no. he's already installed
<Ubulindy> BRB!
<zeeble> tell me if audio works after that.
<Ubulindy> k
<zeeble> will wait.
<Ubulindy> "couldnt find ubuntu restricted drivers"
<zeeble> what?
<Ubulindy> yep
<zeeble> go sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ubulindy> said, couldnt find package ubuntu-restricted-drivers
<zeeble> and there, disable the CD
<zeeble> at the top by putting # before the line where the CD is
<zeeble> and comment out the # before the other lines
<zeeble> then do sudo apt-get update
<Ubulindy> cant I just go into the software list and disable the cd repos?
<zeeble> you could
<Ubulindy> ok, brb
<zeeble> but i dunno howto use synaptic
<zeeble> :p
<zeeble> i do it from the termina
<zeeble> l
<Ubulindy> synaptic does everything for you, the Download, and install, just one click, you mark everything for install, and then click apply, and bam!
<zeeble> just have to use it often enough to trust it
<zeeble> i have this distrust of gui stuff.
<Ubulindy> lol, I distrust it all
<Amaranth> synaptic uses libapt
<Amaranth> so if it's broken so is apt
<Ubulindy> yes
<Ubulindy> and I did have it break one time
<Ubulindy> something to do with emacs
<Ubulindy> everything was fuxored
<Amaranth> no, that's dpkg
<Amaranth> you got your system into a weird state
<Ubulindy> hey, now something very weird happened, lol
<zeeble> like what?
<Ubulindy> when I disabled the cdrom, in software properties, it tried to install 69 new pkgs
<Ahadiel> Be back in a minute or so, restarting modem/router.
<zeeble> yes.
<Ubulindy> then, said that it couldnt install anything
<Ubulindy> said that I dont have an internet connection
<zeeble> oh great
<zeeble> maybe you dont :p
<zeeble> who knows
<Ubulindy> omg, no my notify icon just came up for sofware updates
<Ubulindy> how are we talking then???
<Ubulindy> *now
<zeeble> try again
<Ubulindy> lemme see what these updates are!
<zeeble> click on the notifier and see what happens
<Ubulindy> LOL, this is getting too funny
<Ubulindy> BRB zeeble
<deobfuscate> Hellos
<zeeble> hi
<deobfuscate> Anyone happen to try tribe 4 on a Dell E1705
<Ubulindy> zeeble, it is installing now, a bunch of stuff for cups, and codecs, and libs for totem, vlc, and xine
<Ubulindy> 36 files
<Ubulindy> lol
<deobfuscate> How is stability in general with tribe 4
<Ubulindy> now where the heck did that all just come from
<deobfuscate> I switched to Feisty at herd 5 with little to no problems, think 4 is good enough
<Ubulindy> Ive had NO crashes!
<Ubulindy> Im using tribe 4
<Ubulindy> just alot of stuff missing, and no way to get the stuff yet
<deobfuscate> such as
<Ubulindy> flash, java, codecs, audio, ect
<zeeble> Ubulindy: it was using stuff on your CD till now.when you removed it, it got the list of latest file from the ubuntu servers, and is now downloading them from there.
<Ubulindy> but it wont remove the stuff I had, right?
<zeeble> deobfuscate: for me, stuff like w32codecs, etc
<zeeble> it will update your packages. not remove.
<zeeble> deobfuscate: some package names seem to have changed.
<Ubulindy> ok, it's done, and still no sounds
<zeeble> :(
<Ubulindy> ok, now where do I type that aumix?
<Ubulindy> in the terminal?
<zeeble> yes.
<zeeble> assuming aumix is installed
<Ubulindy> just that one word?
<zeeble> yes
<Ubulindy> ok, hold
<zeeble> you dont need to do it
<zeeble> if you are already getting system sounds
<Ubulindy> aumix command not found
<zeeble> and mp3 sounds
<zeeble> then leave it. not a problem. your problems are different. not related to anything aumix will solve
<Ubulindy> ok, so now what do you think?
<Ubulindy> why have system sounds gotten so low even?
<deobfuscate> If I have my / and /home on different partitions can I just refomat and mount / to the same place and just mount /home to the existing partition and not lose my data
<zeeble> open volume control
<zeeble> deobfuscate: yes. that's the whole idea.
<zeeble> do not choose format for your /home
<Ubulindy> ok, open
<deobfuscate> So all I have to do is mount both to the same place but just format / not /home
<zeeble> yes.
<deobfuscate> Wont there be stuff in home like the .program directories that are not used by anything
<bullgard4> What kernel version will Gutsy likely use?
<Ubulindy> ok, zeeble, the volume control is open, now what?
<Ubulindy> a restricted one, lol
<Ubulindy> I dont know
<zeeble> are all the settings there at the top?
<zeeble> bullgard4: right now, 2.6.22-9
<Ubulindy> yes, are
<zeeble> the master and pcm should be right at the top
<Ubulindy> master. pcm, line-in,cd, and mic
<Ubulindy> yep, they are
<zeeble> then it is alright
<zeeble> just dunmo what happened to your sounds
<Ubulindy> turned all the way up, right?
<zeeble> yes
<Ubulindy> what about CD?
<Ubulindy> that is up also
<zeeble> post your problems at ubuntuforums.org
<zeeble> that's fine
<Ubulindy> ok, will do!
<zeeble> maybe someone who has the same problems with answers will reply back
<Ubulindy> lol,  then, Im likely not going to get an answer, cause they are having the same issues!
<Ubulindy> zeeble, thank you soo much for all your help
<Ubulindy> bye for now!
<ggilbert> Ooops. I think I just accidently installed gutsy
<Ayabara> Anyone got acrobat reader working on Gutsy?
<Ubulindy> :*  >:D<
<Ubulindy> not yet
<bullgard4> zeeble: What do mean by 'right now': "The Gutsy project just now is using kernel 2.6.22-9" or "From the present perspective, it is likely that Gutsy will come out in october having kernel revision 2.6.22-9"?
<zeeble> bullgard4: the latter, probably. unless there is a big reason to change the kernel. i have found fom prvious releases that it could be 2.6.22-14
<zeeble> by the time it releases
<bullgard4> zeeble: Thank you very much for explaining.
<ggilbert> I believe October 4th is the official Kernel freeze
<zeeble> ah, ok
<zeeble> lots of tim
<Ahadiel> Tomato => DD-WRT, brb upgrading.
<chasetoys> hey folks
<chasetoys> anyon ehere?
<Hobbsee> no
<chasetoys> i got think finger installed & such... but now when i authenticate it asks me for password *AND* finger print scan
<chasetoys> i think thats a little excessive
<chasetoys> how can i make it finger print scan only
<chowmeined> will gutsy have openjdk?
<se7en^Of^9> does someone know of a good Scrabble game on linux
<chasetoys> where did System => Preferences => Fonts go?
<chowmeined> chasetoys: i think its under System -> Preferences -> Appearance?
<chasetoys> does anyone know how to fix my authenticatoin so that only my thinkfinger swipe is required?  (right now i am prompted for both password and thinkfinger swipe)
<RAOF> chasetoys: You probably need to check out /etc/pam.d
<chasetoys> RAOF, any ideas what to chnage?
<chasetoys> im also having trouble compiling alsa for gibbon
<RAOF> chasetoys: Not really.  there's probably a pam-password-type @include or required or something in there.
<chasetoys> RAOF, i have no idea what ot hcnage
<flaccid> any news on kept back   linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-image-generic
<Hobbsee> yeah, they're uploading another batch
<chasetoys> hey folks
<chasetoys> i compiled alsa from source on my t61.... and now i can access alsamixer....
<chasetoys> but when i try to play back music such sa in xmms i get this error: ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Device or resource busy
<Kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<flaccid> chasetoys: is it a full duplex card
<Hobbsee> hi
<chasetoys> flaccid, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/AD1984
<chasetoys> thats all i know about it
<Kousotu> how is you dis night?
<flaccid> chasetoys: this should have a solution: http://wiki.debian.org/SoundFAQ
<Kousotu> well, afternoon for you lol
<Kousotu> 1:52AM here
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> ajmorris_: can I bug you a sec?
<ajmorris_> sure
<chasetoys> zomg
<chasetoys> sounds wordks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<chasetoys> xmms doesnt work :(
<hylje> xmms sucks
<chasetoys> wait
<chasetoys> there it goes
<chasetoys> sound on gutsy gibbon on my t61 woot!
<chasetoys> and volume buttons work too
<chasetoys> color me impressed
<chasetoys> actually the volume buttons do not affect volume up & down ... they affect MIC up/down ... anyway to change this?
<RAOF> chasetoys: System->Preferences->Sound
<chasetoys> RAOF, nifty!
<chasetoys> thats a new feature
<chasetoys> in gibbon huh
<RAOF> chasetoys: It's always been possible, but I forget if that capplet appeared first in gutsy or not.
<chasetoys> ok next issue is the think finger
<Kousotu> I have isses wih a tochpad, I want it disabled
<chasetoys> can someon ehelp me figure out how to fix gdm's authentication
<chasetoys> it asks me for a password & a swipe
<dsas> anyone else getting "W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" when trying to update ?
<Kousotu> I have isses with a tochpad, I want it disabled
<Hobbsee> dsas: sounds ominous.  why the gb. ?
<dsas> Hobbsee: because I'm from the uk. I don't get a GPG error when *not* using gb.
<Hobbsee> dsas: data centre itself is in the uk.  unsure of the point in using a mirror...
* Hobbsee would assume that's a mirror problem, and should fix itself with the next sync
<dsas> *shrugs*, I think it comes like that to be honest (at least I don't remember ever changing it)
<Hobbsee> quite likely
<dsas> the mirror problem sounds like a good assumption anyway.
<ameyer> hmm, who let the people in charge of the LoCo servers run gb.archive.ubuntu.com...
<ameyer> Maybe I'm wrong, but that sounds like a possible security breach
<chasetoys_> can you run gutsy + compviz fusion
<RAOF> Still yes.  And it's still installed & enabled by default
<Do``> guys there is a new flash player for linux
<Do``> where can i get a deb package or something
<RAOF> Do``: the flashplugin-nonfree package is what you're after
<Do``> yes
<Do``> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Do``> there's an rpm and a tar.gz available for linux
<Do``> but i have no idea how to install them properly for opera
<Do``> plus it says i should install the current version
<Do``> un*
<RAOF> Do``: You want to install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<RAOF> Do``: You don't need to mess around with adobe.com
<Do``> i think i do
<siimo> is gibbon in version freeze
<Do``> because i already have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<Do``> and this new one that is on labs.adobe.com is newer and not in the repo
<RAOF> Do``: Ah, then it mustn't do the magic required to get it to work with opera.
<Hobbsee> siimo: yes
<Do``> it works with opera, but there is a bug that freezes opera whenever a flash object is displayed on the webpage
<Do``> and i'm hoping this new version fixes that
<RAOF> Do``: You could file a wishlist bug against the package, but I'm not going to be able to help you sorry.
<Do``> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/131212 <-
<RAOF> Do``: Ah, it seems to actually be a glib bug.
<Do``> so i shouldnt get my hopes up? :(
<RAOF> Well, we *should* fix it, but a newer flash is unlikely to be the answer.
<RAOF> At least the bug isn't in flash itself, otherwise we *couldn't* fix it.
<Do``> indeed
<Do``> i just followed through to installation guide for the tar.gz package
<Do``> and while the new plugin is in place, the bug is there
<siimo> Hobbsee: dammit
<Jazon> hihi :-)
<Jazon> Hobbsee: hi.  anyone else having probs with nspluginviewer not terminating?
<Hobbsee> glib errors, when running it thru console?
<Jazon> (and taking up all cpu processing?)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Dannilion> yes
<Hobbsee> it's known
<Dannilion> and it crashes Konqueror
<Jazon> ok.  also, probs with konqueror
<Jazon> ?
<Jazon> lol
<Jazon> heh
<Dannilion> very frustrating
<Dannilion> I use Firefox now
* Jazon misses konqueror.  
* Dannilion too
* Jazon thinks konqueror is perhaps one of the most useful apps available
<siimo> pidgin 2.1.1 came out and looks like gibbon wont have it at all
<siimo> since ubuntu backports havent backported anything useful since probably breezy days when they became "official" and got killed
<siimo> >.<
<atlas95> hello
<siimo> will backports ever be revived
* Dannilion has found an amusing problem with compiz-fusion
<Dannilion> If I use Amor, the character is completely white
<Jazon> Dannilion: the problem i have with firefox is that it is SUCH a friggin memory pig
<Dannilion> Yeah. I can't really run firefox and second life at the same time
<Jazon> but overall, I am very  happy so far with gutsy on my prodn box
* Jazon hasn't tried second life yet
<Jazon> (ever)
<Jazon> anyone here from canada?
* Kousotu snores*
<Jazon> hmphh  -  dell doesnt seem to have a wifi option for their desktop ubuntu offering
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> but a wifimax, problem solved
<Kousotu> lol
* iblicf_ ...
<iblicf_> hello
* iblicf_ ?
<Kousotu> !hi
<w00t> hmm
<w00t> I'm having a problem with the latest upgrades, cupsys tries to chown /var/run/cups, which doesn't exist on my system, causing the upgrade to barf. Any ideas?
<Eq|work> touch/mkdir ?
<w00t> I'm a little wary of doing that without knowing what exactly is going on/why it doesn't exist in the first place
<Eq|work> probably a faulty preinst/postinst script
<Eq|work> that said, if you don't need cups, just remove it
<w00t> afaik it's installed with ubuntu-desktop?
<Eq|work> could be
<w00t> though, you're right - I don't use it, and I am a little tired after having seen about 90mb of updates to it this week :P
<Eq|work> lol
<w00t> hmm
<w00t> upgrade worked that time anyway, oh well
<Eq|work> i have to admit, 90megs isn't a huge amount for me.. :P
<w00t> neither
<Eq|work> got 20mbps inet at home.. and at work.. LOTS.
<w00t> just takes time and pipe to download that I could use for other things
<w00t> 8mb uncapped at home, lots at work :)
<Eq|work> i probably have more here :P
<Eq|work> and i won't touch isp's that have usage caps.
<Eq|work> dammit.. the new kernel still isn't there :-/
<w00t> you probably do, I'm in a virtual third world country for internet (UK..)
<daniele_982> hello all! someone know softbeep??? i've read the man, documentation but it not found.I not understand
<Eq|work> i'm in the uk as well..
<w00t> south?
<Eq|work> london
<w00t> I'm north :p
<daniele_982> hi Eq|work
<Eq|work> but the company i work for has fuckloads of bw
<Eq|work> 'lo
<Eq|work> mancs?
<Assid> hrmm.. i need some bw
<Eq|work> or further north?
<w00t> city of kingston upon hull.. do I get to go hide now? ;p
<Eq|work> or do you mean north of the border?
<Eq|work> ewww..
<w00t> I was waiting for tha
<w00t> t
<w00t> it's not *that* bad here, so long as you steer clear of ~30-40% of the city
<Eq|work> i think i know someone else in that area too.. goes by the name of edgey.. (which is based on his surname iirc)
* w00t stretches
<w00t> I should really go do more work
<Eq|work> if removing that much of the city would only make it "not *THAT* bad" that's not a partciularly ringing endorsement.
<Eq|work> pfff
<Eq|work> multitask! :P
<w00t> hehe
<w00t> it really is okay
<w00t> it's just a little weird to walk 100-200m and go from a really nice higher class area into a shitheap
* Eq|work beats whoever is responsible for the kernel packages with a large stick
<w00t> it's like that all over the city
<Eq|work> heh
<daniele_982> Eq|work: do you know softbeep?
<Eq|work> nope.
<Eq|work> what about it?
<daniele_982> Eq|work:  This utility may be used for redirecting beeps of the internal PC speaker to your sound card.
<daniele_982> Eq|work: but it not found. I want my beep
<daniele_982> mmm
<Eq|work> my system shows a package called softbeep
<w00t> The program 'softbeep' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<w00t> sudo apt-get install softbeep
<w00t> mine too ^
* Eq|work pats apt-cache search
<daniele_982> i've installed it but it not found
<Eq|work> huh?
<daniele_982> Eq|work: you can try it?
<Eq|work> i don't have working sound on my laptop atm, which is what is running ubuntu
<Eq|work> so nope
<daniele_982> w00t:
<daniele_982> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/softbeep/
<daniele_982> bad documentation
<daniele_982> w00t: you can try it??
<w00t> not now, no
<daniele_982> :(
<Do``> if i found a workaround to a confirmed bug
<Do``> how can i notify the maintainer of the bug to check and maybe add my solution to the official post or something?
<coNP> Do``: which bug?
<Do``> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/131212
<Do``> should i just add a comment or there are other ways to get it noticed? :)
<coNP> Actually neither the adobe flash player nor opera are free software.
<Do``> and the bug lies in neither of them :)
<Do``> as the workaround involves downgrading a lib
<coNP> Oh, then it is a packaging error?
<Do``> i have no idea
<coNP> That is a workaround.
<coNP> Not a fix :)
<Do``> i just know that if you downgrade libgtk2.0-0
<coNP> It is not a real bug.
<Do``> to some earlier version, the problem fixes itself and as far as i know, no new ones appear
<Do``> i know that is a workaround
<coNP> You might ask the software developers to get their software working with a newer version of GTK+
<Do``> i said that.
<Do``> which software developers?
<coNP> Yes, I don't think anyone would downgrade GTK+ just because some software of some proprietary software vendor does not work.
<Do``> i would
<Do``> if adobe is the one that should fix the plugin ( which is most likely the case since konqueror and firefox is affected as well )
<Do``> then it will take a couple of years for them
<Do``> they issued new plugins today and it 1. doesnt fix the bug 2. the gtk issue isnt even listed on their pages
<Do``> 3. they dont really give a flying fuck about linux, it took them quite a long time to create a flash 9 plugin in the first placethat barely works
<stdin> Do``: watch the language please
<Do``> sorry
<daniele_982> hello all! someone know softbeep??? i've read the man, documentation but it not found.I not understand
<coNP> Do``: basically you are right, but this channel is about Ubuntu. We cannot help Adobe does not want to create software for us. Sorry.
<Do``> you are right, but since there's nothing 'we' can do about it, except waiting, why not work around it? :)
<virtuelv> Is there any rational explanation as to why font rendering changed in Gutsy?
<RAOF> Yes
<virtuelv> which is?
<RAOF> It now actually uses the reported DPI?
<virtuelv> IMHO, that's bad
<virtuelv> (and my opinion isn't actually that humble, either)
<Jordan_U> virtuelv, How is that bad?
<virtuelv> one example where this breaks down horribly is in Firefox
<RAOF> Yeah, but firefox sucks, essentially.
<virtuelv> Firefox in Gutsy now displays entirely different font sizes than any browser on any platform
<RAOF> Also, it's font rendering isn't actually tied to Gnome's in any real way.
<virtuelv> RAOF: I don't actually _use_ Firefox (If you whois me, I think you'll find out why)
<Jordan_U> virtuelv, Have you checked if there is a bug filed and if not filed one?
<virtuelv> desktop browsers shouls not deviate from 96DPI until resolution is way off
<virtuelv> Jordan_U: the change is intentional
<Jordan_U> virtuelv, If it is Firefox specific it sounds like a bug, and if you really feel that the choice is a bad one you should file a bug anyway, if nothing else it is a good way to learn their rationale ( again, if this is in fact an intended consequence )
<RAOF> virtuelv: My DPI is approximately 40% greater than 96
<Assid> virtuelv: did you set the font size to normal ?
<virtuelv> Jordan_U: it's not a bug in Firefox, since it uses the system reported DPI
<virtuelv> and the reported DPI is off
<virtuelv> my display's DPI, for instance, is _NOT_ 87, as claimed
<Jordan_U> Just because it is not a bug in Firefox does not mean it is not a bug, if you think something should be changed please offer a suggestion as to what should be done
<virtuelv> Jordan_U: I don't think fixing a cross-platform product because one platform suddenly decides they want to change something is the way to go
<Jordan_U> virtuelv, I never said that it was, I said that if it needs to be changed it is a bug, you decide what package to file it against
<termitor> hello, rt2x00 freeze , when nm-applet connect
<termitor> Linux proton 2.6.22-9-generic #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 00:50:37 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<termitor> who have some info about this , or patch ?
<Pici> Have you checked LP for a bug yet?
<IdleOne> my machine has been offline for 2 days. has there not been any updates/upgrades in the past 2 days?
<Pici> IdleOne: Barely a day goes past when I dont get an update ;)
<IdleOne> Pici: exactly my point. so how come having been offline 2 days I havent had an update
<Pici> IdleOne: I dont know.  Thats odd
<IdleOne> and probably not ubuntu related but I seem to have lost a couple dozen emails on my gmail accont
<IdleOne> account
<Pici> IdleOne: I hope thats not Ubuntu related
<IdleOne> yeah me too
<Pici> Have you checked your logs to see if there were any updates attempted?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne, Tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> I'll try it again
<IdleOne> havent checked logs. where do i look?
<Pici>  /var/log/dpkg.log for things that were installed.  I'm not sure about the updates though
<stefg> Does it make sense to d/l Tribe 4 today. Tribe 5 is scheduled for tomorrow, how do things look?
<IdleOne> hmmm now after running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get 43 packages to be upgraded. lol it is as if the pc did it on purpose lol
<IdleOne> Pici: Jordan_U ty for stating the obvious to me :)
<Jordan_U> IdleOne,Pesky heisenbugs :)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: guess the Heisenburg compensators needed to be resynched is all :)
<IdleOne> smoke break
<IdleOne> no I got packages manager/update manager notifications up the wazoo hehe
<IdleOne> gotta love Ubuntu+1 :)
<termitor> nobody have a ralink wireless card ?
<Eq|work> not here.
<Eq|work> my 'rents do, but they're 'doze only.
<pvandewyngaerde> uname -a
<pvandewyngaerde> Linux pvandewyngaerde-desktop 2.6.22-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 22 07:42:05 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pvandewyngaerde> woot
<shirish> ubotu linux-source
<Pici> ubotu isnt here
<shirish> Pici :(
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> uswsusp don't work in gusty for me
<atlas95> but in feisty it work on my laptop with some fix, but here, s2disk ans s2both do nothing and i must reset :s
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> where can I get a daily build of gutsy?
<Pici> frandavid100: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<frandavid100> thanks Pici!
<frandavid100> also, I just saw that pidgin 2.1.1 has been released, I guess there's no chance of getting it into gutsy since we're in feature freeze?
<nosrednaekim> I think we have 2.1in it though.
<frandavid100> yup that's right
<frandavid100> only 2.1 made some changes that have been improved in 2.1.1
<frandavid100> thanks anyway, bye!
* jussi01 slaps firefox for always starting too small
<loufoque> someone has a fix for acroread in gutsy?
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs jussi01
<Hobbsee> loufoque: ENOFIX
<loufoque> Hobbsee: and in english, what does it mean?
<Hobbsee> loufoque: what would your proposed fix be?
<Hobbsee> loufoque: error:  no fix
<loufoque> Hobbsee: edit the acroread script that launches adobe acrobat reader
<Hobbsee> loufoque: acroread isnt even in gutsy, though.
<Hobbsee> so it really should be ENOTINARCHIVE
<loufoque> since it seems there is a bug in it which only produce "expr: syntax error" when trying to use it
<Dannilion> if I disappear again, compiz-fusion has frozen my laptop again and I'm rebooting
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: dont ctrl+c it
<loufoque> so I should rather ask the medibuntu guys?
<Hobbsee> loufoque: that would be very wise, yes.
* Dannilion growls at compiz-fusion
<Dannilion> it was working fine this morning!
<Dannilion> anyone got any suggestions on why it makes the screen black and never changing back?
<nosrednaekim> Nvidia?
<Dannilion> nope, intel
<bullgard4> My directory /linux-2.6.22.4 includes a subdirectory /mm. What does 'mm' stand for?
<seezer> bullgard4: take a look into the Makefile laying around there.
<seezer> # Makefile for the linux memory manager.
<SoulChild> Hey, i have a little problem with GDM. after typing my login name and pressing TAB the whole name is selected instead of switching tp passwort TAB, is there a way to fix this ? i use ubuntu gutsy!
<Pici> I usually use enter instead of Tab.
<SoulChild> Pici: that's the problem I am used to use TAB
<SoulChild> and if i type my passwort, people can read it
<Pici> Did Tab work on feisty's gdm?
<SoulChild> Pici: i think it worked on feisty
<ryanakca> for LVM... why isn't there /dev/foo/volumename anymore, just /dev/mapper/foo-volumename ?
<Pici> SoulChild: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/127269
<Ind[y] > update-notifier does not do an automatic "apt-get update", thus it does not notify me about software updates. any help, please?
<Pici> IdleOne was just saying that this morning.  Have you checked to see if a bug is logged already?
<spiroo> Hello, anyone know about latest updates: linux image and that?
<spiroo> My screen mointor was in the booting process after the kubuntu loading bar starting to blink and does not show anything on screen. The green light just turn off and on all the time.
<spiroo> That was happened after an update yesterday in adept
<spiroo> I think
<Ind[y] > Pici: yes. there is, but there is not solution.
<Pici> spiroo: Can you change to one of the other ttys? Perhaps your system is fscking
<spiroo> sorry, not very good on this. Im kinda new on linux. What is ttys? and fscking?
<spiroo> Ive tried in recovery mode with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Not with original VESA though
<Pici> spiroo: Are you running Gutsy?
<spiroo> yes
<spiroo> It was working properly yesterday
<spiroo> i have already reinstalled Gutsy like 10 times, I do not wanna do that again.
<Hobbsee> spiroo: why are you running gutsy?
<spiroo> I think it is wrong with boot process. The loading bar has changed. Before the loader got 25 % and then just starts and now it goes all the way. Good, but I guess something else is incorrect.
<Hobbsee> boot without quiet and splash in there
<Hobbsee> and get more info that way
<spiroo> Hobbsee: Because NO other dist had a properly internet connection for wireless with WPA2
<Hobbsee> spiroo: not feisty either?
<spiroo> nope
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  that's not so good.
<Hobbsee> which wireless card?
<spiroo> I tried to install wireless in every dist I know but no success in two days. I gave up, but found an prerelease of Kubuntu, so I was installing that and found out that internet was working
<spiroo> Ralink2500 :D
<spiroo> Have tried to install ndiswrapper and different networkmanagers, new wireless drivers and yes everytihng. Nothing works
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> that's a pain.
<Ind[y] > Pici: so, any known fixes?
<spiroo> btw, do you know the date when Gutsy is gonna release? I know in october, but which date?
<spiroo> Hobbsee: Indeed
<Ind[y] > spiroo: 18
<Hobbsee> spiroo: it's in the topic - the week of
<spiroo> Wireless work perfect in Gutsy though, except that my router is kind a defect XD
<spiroo> ah okay, thanks
<spiroo> But the monitor problem, what do you think?
<SoulChild> Pici: i think i just downlaoded an update of GDM,... trying if the TAB Problem has been fixed
<Pici> Ind[y] : Can you link me to the bug?
<Pici> SoulChild: Make sure that you restart GDM before you test
<spiroo> Pici: Is the monitor a known bug?
<Ind[y] > Pici: Sure. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/126775
<spiroo> I mean that the monitor light blinking, is that a bug?
<Hobbsee> spiroo: depends if the machine is actually shutting down, or what
<spiroo> *known bug
<spiroo> nope, it does not shuttign down
<spiroo> the screen just turn the light off and on all the time. I need to turn power off and reboot another system
<spiroo> The light switching constantly directly after the Kubuntu loader has load to 100 %
<spiroo> Is there anyway to recover or something in recovery mode? I do not wanna reinstall the system one more time.
<SoulChild> GDM Problem still not fixed :(
<spiroo> ?
<spiroo> if there is one possibility to solve my problem. I need to do it now. Really need linux
<Pici> spiroo: Can you try changing to a different tty by pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<Pici> I'm thinking that your display settings are putting your monitor out of range.
<spiroo> first of all, what a heck is tty?
<spiroo> yes, probably
<Pici> Its just a terminal session.
<spiroo> when should I press crl+alt+f1
<Pici> spiroo: When your screen is blinking
<Pici> Also check if the numlock lights work
<spiroo> hmm okay, what is happen then when i press that combo?
<Pici> You should get a text-based login.
<spiroo> hmm okay, I hope you are right. If problem still occure after I tried, I will be back ;P
<sid> I half half Vista and half Ubuntu on my laptop, I can't mount the Vista filesystem
<Pici> !ntfs | sid
<spiroo> sid: Guess you should ask that in channel #ubuntu
<Ind[y] > Pici: So, anything about the link?
<Pici> Ind[y] : I'm looking for something for it right now actually.
<spiroo> btw, do you have big progress with Gutsy?
<spiroo> I mean does it going forward?
<spiroo> :P
<nooseisloose> spiroo: a dumb (but often successful) way of troubleshooting is to change things until you get it to work.  If you can't change the hardware, maybe you might try downloading a different Linux for a test.  I'd use knoppix-std as your wireless might also work automatically.  But any Knoppix might be good for a test.
<sid> spiroo: I have gutsy on half
<SoulChild> is there a release day for gutssy final ?
<Pici> sid: You're in the right place.
<sid> I'm trying to add an HP printer, but Gutsy is all different with adding printers. It "just works"(tm) with vista, but gutsy no.
<sid> I was here yesterday, but I still can't figure it out.
<Ind[y] > Pici: alright :-)
<Pici> SoulChild: /topic
<spiroo> Soulchild: 18 october
<spiroo> nooseislosse. Thank for the great advice
<spiroo> cya, reboot now :D
<nooseisloose> spiroo: I've also used a lot of sarcasm in IRC, but that's been somewhat less effective
<tatters> I got 3 packages held back due to  "E: Package linux-headers-2.6.22-10-generic has no installation candidate"  ?
<Assid> yep
<kelsa|martalli> Why does apt-get say it will install linux-headers-2.6.22-10-generic, but linux-headers-generic is being kept back? (just seems odd)
<Ind[y] > Pici: So, if you have any news, I would appreciate it to tell me :)
<Assid> they probably uploading it yet (been 24 hours) ..
<Assid> so maybe they found a bug and held back that candidate..
<Assid> just ignore it for now
<Hobbsee> kelsa|martalli: just wait.  not all of it is published.
<kelsa|martalli> woops - already did it =)
<kelsa|martalli> Should I wait and redo the apt-get before restarting, then?
<Hobbsee> oh well, update again and get the extra packages before you reboot
<Hobbsee> yes
<shirish> Hobbsee: you up?
<shirish> Hobbsee: perhaps you can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34653/
<shirish> or for that matter anybody , and lemme know if its ok to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.22.10 or not?
<wolki> hi gutsiers, I updated some time ago and have trouble with my harddisks since then. It appears like it doesn't correctly mount stuff, and after unmounting the filesystem is corrupt. trying to fdisk leads to lots of short reads, but works without problems if I use a rescue live cd instead of my installed system
<Pici> Ind[y] : I was looking into seeing if I could figure out what was happening with your bug.
<Hobbsee> shirish: just wait.  kernel is not all done yet
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok thanx for the heads up ;)
<wolki> looking at dmesg, i see attempts to access beyond the end of the device.... is there a known bug like this?
<Pici> Ind[y] : I couldnt figure it out so I changed the status back to 'new' (apparrently thats what is supposed to be done after the information is updated). Hopefully you get a response now.
<Ind[y] > Pici: I see. Thank you.
<Eq|work> meh.. kernel needs to hurry up :P
<sid> I need to add an HP Laserjet stand alone network printer to my Gutsy Laptop
<sid> The add printer dialogue is all different, and when I click on add samba printer, nothing shows up
<jussi01> Hmm, is it safe to update atm? there seems to be a kernel update being held back, is this going to cause trouble??
<Hobbsee> just leave it kept back, and update the rest
<jussi01> ok, thanks Hobbsee, just that the kernel headers are being updated. thought maybe that might cause probs.
<Hobbsee> yeah, it probably will
<jussi01> hmm, might leave it for a while then
<sid> anyone know about HP printers?
<sid> I can't get this Laserjet printer added, I thought HP had good support for Ubuntu? they have some special printing software no?
<Pici> sid: I have not had any difficulty setting up HP printers in Ubuntu in versions previous. I have not had the need to do so in Gutsy.
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : you're being somewhat paranoid..
<Eq|work> sid : you don't need any special software.
<Pici> Eq|work: Paranoid about what?
<sid> Eq|work: How do I do it?
<sid> I go to System/Administration/Print, than "new printer" then what?
<Eq|work> kernel headers.. not many things use 'em, and it shouldn't be removing the old versions..
<Eq|work> sid : not samba.. jetdirect/raw/lpr/something ...
<Eq|work> port 9100
<sid> It's just some HP laserjet with a built-in NIC
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: this is true.  there is some config that makes your system unbootable, iirc
<sid> The choices are appsocket/hp jetdirect, internet printing protocol, LPD/LPR, Other
<Eq|work> yes, so jetdirect
<sid> and samba of course
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : not connected to the kernel headers there ain't
<Hobbsee> true
<sid> ok, So I choose "AppSocket/HP JetDirect"
<sid> I add the ip, and the default port number.(which I can ping the ip fine)
<Eq|work> or, for that matter, the kernel itself. as long as the kernel installs correctly there's no risk of your system being unbootable.
<sid> Do I use Generic, or should I specify my brand/model?
<Dunas> I had a question about Gutsy for the people who are testing/developing it. >> Will it be compatible, at least moreso than Feisty is, with the RTL818x chipsets for wireless cards? These are extremely common, it seems, and I have one, so I have a vested interest in asking.
<Eq|work> specify if you can
<Eq|work> never come across them. that seems more like a kernel question to me though
<Eq|work> try #ubuntu-kernel ?
<Eq|work> (or whatever the ubuntu kernel chan is)
<sid> Eq|work: ok, they have my printer. and I added it, using the default driver(recommended)
<sid> I go to gedit, to a test print. and nothing happens
<Eq|work> did you choose the printer you just installed?
<Eq|work> the default port number - was it 9100 ?
<sid> yes, default was 9100. and I choose teh one I added
<sid> when printing
<Eq|work> ok. have you confirmed that that ip is the printer?
<Eq|work> ie it stops pinging when you pull the power/cat5 ?
<sid> The printer dialogue on the top right is telling me "Printer "JetDirect" May not be connected.
<sid> Eq|work: yes, it's the printer
<Eq|work> sounds like either the printer has had jetdirect turned off, or that ip isn't really the printer.
<Pici> sid: It may work if you set it up as an IP printer, rather than a 'jet direct' printer
<Eq|work> it could be that the printer has that ip statically assigned in it, but if something else is sitting on that ip..
<Pici> Let me try something quick here..
<Dunas> /leave #ubuntu+1 Thanks Eq|work, I'll ask the kernel channel
<Dunas> ...
<Dunas> LOL woops.
<sid> Eq|work: ok this same laptop, with the same cat5/wall jack, Windows Vista prints to that ip
<Dunas> I can't see where I typed that wrong, but, uh.
<Eq|work> sid : you could try ipp
<Dunas> That's embarrassing.
<Eq|work> k.
<Pici> sid: I just setup a network HP printer fine using system-config-printer
<instabin|work> !help
<Pici> instabin|work: ?
<instabin|work> !commands
<Pici> The bot isnt here.
<instabin|work> trying to get a list of bot commands
<instabin|work> oh
<instabin|work> Pici where did it go... Also is there a place where i can get a build status for the nvidia-glx-new
<instabin|work> I know its somewhere on launchpad
<Pici> instabin|work: Theres an issue with system resources on the bot's server.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+builds
<tehk> Well I see why the deskbar changed the api..Porting the tracker plugin is going to take a complete rewrite. The old api was just dirty.
<instabin|work> Pici: I cant seem to find the nvidia-glx-new package
<Pici> instabin|work: nvidia-glx-new is part of l-r-m
<Pici> linux-restricted-modules
<instabin|work> l-r-m???
<instabin|work> loh
<instabin|work> oh
<instabin|work> Last night i couldnt install the new restricted modules or the new kernel... is it released yet?
<haak> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<haak> help me pls
<Pici> instabin|work: Nope not yet.
<instabin|work> Pici: If its already built why cant i install it?
<atomicpotato> Instabin, it's not
<instabin|work> Im just trying to figure out how the packaging system works....
<Pici> haak: A few bugs for that apppear to be already logged: look through here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/
<atomicpotato> some f*** decided that releasing the meta packages before the real packages are out would be a good idea
<atomicpotato> don't ask me why
<Pici> Calm down.
<instabin|work> it says its done.... Build started 2 hours ago  on vernadsky (i386)  and finished 1 hours ago  taking 33 minutes
<atomicpotato> oh, then maybe they haven't found their way into the repositories yet
<instabin|work> that was for i386 build of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 2.6.22-10.23 in ubuntu gutsy RELEASE
<atomicpotato> huh, a ton of updates now
<instabin|work> wow there is going to be 3 nvidia restricted drivers???
<atomicpotato> there have been since feisty
<instabin|work> rm -rf nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg1 nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7185-pkg1 nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1
<instabin|work> its in the build log...
<atomicpotato> yeah, because nvidia likes to obsolete cards and stop providing driver support
<atomicpotato> so we need a nvidia-glx-old nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
* Hobbsee wonders what they'd name the next one
<Hobbsee> nvidia-glx-really-old, and adjust the others, maybe
<Pici> nvidia-glx-brand-spankin-new
<instabin|work> I think it should just be named like nvidia-glx-version
<atomicpotato> ...why does the new openoffice.org depend on a ton of java libs?
<Hobbsee> because java is enabled?
<atomicpotato> is it?
<instabin|work> so the old ones should be nvidia-glx-1.0-9639 and new ones nvidia-glx-100.14.11
<instabin|work> would make it very easy...
<instabin|work> bbs
<Eq|work> instabin|work : except then it wouldn't be upgraded automatically.
<atomicpotato> we could use metapackages to fix that like always
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: there are replaces and conflicts and provides, etc
<Eq|work> introduces extra complication
<atomicpotato> well, -old -new -nothing isn't exactly scalable
<loufoque> for some reason I just got an upgrade that moved my kernel to 2.6.22-10, however there aren't any associated restricted-modules and stuff
<loufoque> plus it removed the linux-generic meta-package and it says I can't install it anymore
<loufoque> is that kind of stuff normal?
<atomicpotato> no, it's not
<Pici> loufoque: Did it ask you if you wanted to resolve dependencies in a certain way?
<loufoque> I used the GUI
<Pici> hmm
<loufoque> it did say some message (I don't really remember the content), the kind you get when updating distros
<Hobbsee> loufoque: yes, that'd be normal for the middle of a kernel change.
<Eq|work> i suspect that the -new package will be deprecated before long.
<Hobbsee> loufoque: fix the metapackages after all the kernel stuff comes thru
<Hobbsee> although, it probably wont auto-install, as you dnot have the metapackages.
<atomicpotato> ....new VLC version, with the only change being a word getting capitalized in vlc.desktop. I could have fixed that myself.
<atomicpotato> This makes me wonder why we don't have incremental patches for stuff like this.
<Eq|work> because packages don't support that.
<instabin|work> Eq|work: what do you mean?
<Eq|work> you can't do incremental patches on packages
<atomicpotato> well, someone should make them support it, it's only logical (and iirc, the deb system has a binary patch function, it's just not used)
<atomicpotato> Eq|work, sure you can, make a second package with only the files that changed
<Eq|work> yeah, that's REALLY going to work
<atomicpotato> oh?
<instabin|work> Eq|work: I dont understand... Im a noob when it comes to making packages
<Eq|work> i'm not aware of anything in apt/dpkg that supports binary patches.
<Eq|work> atomicpotato : how do you get that new package installed w/o updating the original?
<Eq|work> you can't change the depends stuff on a package that's already installed.
<kelsa|martalli> I love these testing distros.  I just updated the kernel and now there is another...and OO.o too!
<atomicpotato> Eq|work, if it doesn't exist in apt, it should be written.
<Eq|work> personally i don't agree.
<atomicpotato> system checks if you have version-in-repository-minus-1, downloads the diff if you do, applies it and changes your version number to match upstream
<atomicpotato> easy
<Eq|work> and if it goes tits up?
<Eq|work> or it's a new install?
<atomicpotato> huh? there's no reason that couldn't scale to a complete change of the package
<atomicpotato> list of new files to install, list of old files to clean, extra scripts. If it's not efficient to have a diff, then don't provide one and have apt get the full package
<atomicpotato> see?
<Eq|work> you're basically saying that package maintainers should do far, far more work
<Eq|work> and have to upload considerably more
<atomicpotato> wha? it's their *job* to do work
<Eq|work> no
<Eq|work> you forget
<Eq|work> the majority of people that create debian/ubuntu packages are VOLUNTEERS
<Pici> It sounds like you want a replacement for the apt system.
<Eq|work> they have full time jobs/education as well as what stuff they do on deb/ub
<atomicpotato> and if 1 hour of their time could save thousands of people hours of their time, it's worth it, no?
<Eq|work> you seem to overestimate the amount of time dl'ing a new version of the package takes, versus creating it.
<atomicpotato> this creation process could be fully automatic
<Eq|work> oh, and tbh if you're going to run bleeding edge/devel versions of distros, you should accept you're going to be doing far more upgrading
<Eq|work> actually, no, it couldn't
<atomicpotato> why not?
<Eq|work> it could be PARTIALLY automated
<Eq|work> because you have to test it, and make sure that everything works the same in all cases.
<Eq|work> oh, and your idea above isn't really great on deciding how to use a so-called binary diff over a full package download.
<atomicpotato> don't make assertions, back them up please
<Pici> I'm not even sure that apt could handle something like that. You might be better off making a whole new package distrubtion system.
<instabin|work> Pici: come on apt-get has super cow powers!!!! LOL
<Pici> instabin|work:  :p
<atomicpotato> heh
<atomicpotato> /exec -o aptitude moo
<atomicpotato> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<atomicpotato> :-)
<instabin|work> Is there easter eggs in apt-get?
<Eq|work> atomicpotato : ok - say a package gets a new version released.. minor bugfixes. 10 minutes after the package is released to the masses, a huge security hole is discovered - affects all known versions (for example). couple of hours later, that gets patched. new package uploaded. now, someone with the version before the updates - they'd end up dl'ing the whole lot.
<Eq|work> someone who'd updated in between would get these binary patches of yours
<atomicpotato> Eq|work, then you could make a chain of diffs
<Eq|work> thus making the whole thing exponentially more complex and difficult to keep track of.
<instabin|work> wow openoffice.org takes a long time to build
<atomicpotato> Instabin|work, it does
<Eq|work> instabin|work : why on earth would you rebuild OOo?
<Eq|work> ubuntu != gentoo
<instabin|work> it started building 3 hrs ago...
<atomicpotato> that's why some nice people working for Ubuntu do it for us
<instabin|work> Eq|work im not building it ...  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+builds
<Eq|work> ah, ok. fair enough.
<atomicpotato> instabin|work, only 3 hours? bah, it'd take several days on my CPU
<Eq|work> yes, you need one hell of a powerful machine.
<instabin|work> lol again im not builiding it....
<loufoque> what I would really like is the ability to install packages as users and not only as root
<atomicpotato> (and afaik, Gentoo has binary versions of OpenOffice.org for that reason)
<instabin|work> launchpad is...
<Hobbsee> atomicpotato: i'd suggest you get involved in development of ubuntu for a while before making comments such as [02:40]  <atomicpotato> wha? it's their *job* to do work and [02:41]  <atomicpotato> and if 1 hour of their time could save thousands of people hours of their time, it's worth it, no?
<atomicpotato> bah
<Pici> I was just going to suggest moving this to -offtopic as well :)
<Eq|work> loufoque : you can.. you just supply your users pw when you start synaptic.. :P
* Eq|work agrees with Hobbsee 
<Eq|work> ubuntu or debian though
<Hobbsee> atomicpotato: then again, with your clear lack of understanding fo the way the world works, the developers now know to ignore almost everything you say
<loufoque> Eq|work: very funny.
<Eq|work> loufoque : err, it's true?
<Hobbsee> incidently, there are plans for incremental updates.
* Eq|work shudders
<loufoque> Eq|work: it's just using sudo to gain root privileges, and then it installs the packages with those privileges
* instabin|work dosent have a problem with the current system
<loufoque> Eq|work: you can't install packages with simple user privileges, even though it should be possible for quite a number of packages
<Eq|work> loufoque : i can think of many reasons to keep it that way
<loufoque> on some systems, users simply do not have sudo access, that's way too dangerous, because they share the system with other people
<Eq|work> not least of which is: why in the hell would i want some normal user installing packages on my server?
<Pici> loufoque: Most of the time you dont want people installing arbitrary packages
<Eq|work> if they want to install software locally, they can compile it elsewhere and put things in the tree off their homedir
<loufoque> Pici: an user should be able to run the code he wants under the privileges he has on the server
<loufoque> Pici: if he wants to install a software, why not?
<loufoque> Windows perfectly allows this.
<Pici> This isnt windows.
<loufoque> For some software, you can install them without being the system administrator.
<Eq|work> no, it isn't windows.
<Eq|work> windows is NOT secure
<Eq|work> at all
<loufoque> Requiring this is perfectly stupid. It's nice if you want to install software for all users, but that's it.
<Eq|work> nor can it ever be until they completely throw away how they do things
<Hobbsee> loufoque: conflicting libraries, etc.
<Hobbsee> loufoque: read some critiques on 0install, klik, etc.
<Eq|work> loufoque : no, it's called SECURITY
<hylje> you can install stuff on your home directory and be done with it
<loufoque> Eq|work: it's got nothing to do with security.
<instabin|work> Yeeeaaaaa!!!!! the repository must have updated i see nvidia-glx-new_100.14.11+2.6.22.3-10.1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> klik already lets you do it
<hylje> but i dont think dpkg supports that
<Eq|work> loufoque : it has _EVERYTHING_ to do with security.
<loufoque> Eq|work: on the contrary, requiring sudo access to install software is a great security risk.
<Eq|work> only if you give everyone access
<Eq|work> if you do that, then the security risk is YOU
<Hobbsee> loufoque: depends.   if you decide to install crack on your machine, then...
<Hobbsee> loufoque: hear me loud and clear - you can use things like klik, if you understand the limitations and consequences.
<Eq|work> if you don't do that, then it's perfectly secure.
<loufoque> well, installing software can already be done by not using packages.
<Eq|work> yes, in which case it's limited to just that user
<Stuttergart> hello, everyone.
<loufoque> Eq|work: and this is what we're talking about.
<Eq|work> apt/dpkg is not designed (and likely never will be) to do user-specific installations
<Stuttergart> I have a gutsy box that is incrementing the label on it's ethernet interface after every reboot. So it started at eth0 and it is now up to eth9. It seems as though this is some kind of problem with persistent device naming in udev but I'm not sure how to fix it.
<Eq|work> i already said that they can install manually.
<loufoque> Eq|work: I've been talking about user-specific installations for 10 minutes
<Eq|work> i know
* Hobbsee gives up
<Eq|work> and i said right at the start, they can install manually.
<mendred> loufoque: Both sides are talking about the same thing
<Pici> !offtopic
<Eq|work> Hobbsee also seems to be suggesting you look at something called "klik"
<Eq|work> Pici : no bot yet :P
<mendred> loufoque: apt-get is for system wide installation
<mendred> which obviously requires sudo
<Pici>  #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development
<Pici>               version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mendred> if u as a user want to install stuff
<mendred> in ur home dir
<loufoque> I know that apt-get is for system wide installation, otherwise I wouldn't be talking about it
<mendred> no one is stopping you
<Eq|work> mendred : there is no motivation for any distro to provide a user-specific installation method
<Eq|work> to my knowledge, none do.
<mendred> Eq|work: I know that
<loufoque> what I would like is for the ability to install debian packages as a user, thus really making debian packages good ways to redistribute software in binary form.
<Eq|work> sorry, that was meant to be to loufoque
<Pici> Stuttergart: Have you looked on Launchpad for anyone with the same issue?
<mendred> I am more interested in finding out why he wants user specific installation so much
<Eq|work> loufoque : then work out how to do it yourself. you may be able to use dpkg to extract the package.
<Stuttergart> Pici: actually, no, I haven't. Let me do that.
<Eq|work> anyway
<loufoque> Eq|work: I want an easy way for regular users, not for my self.
<kelsa|martalli> For user-specific installs, you can just d/l binaries into your home folder.  That is the duty of the program maintainters, such as thunderbird
<Eq|work> screw you guys, i'm going home! :P
<instabin|work> Wounder if the cd drive in my brothers laptop will work with gutsy... it doesnt work with fiesty... :(
<Eq|work> loufoque : script it.
<mendred> Eq|work: lol
<loufoque> I think it would be better for users if there was a standard unified way to install software, rather than having to go through the trouble of program-specific scripts.
<instabin|work> it has an Intel 965
<instabin|work> chipset
* Pici gives up
<mendred> loufoque: the usual way is download a tar.gz of a binary  unzip it in ur home dir and run it
<mendred> since u are running it locally..all system libs would be in the tar..as u cannot have the user changing system wide libs
<mendred> But more specifically rather than the ability
<mendred> what is the case for this...
<loufoque> mendred: using a user-specific packaging system, the package could simply depend on other packages, that could either be installed system-wide or for the user only.
<loufoque> that would limit duplication.
<mendred> Do you realise the complications of this?
<dash> anybody here understand how module-assistant works? it doesn't seem to know about the existence of vmware-player-kernel-source
<mendred> you are talking about a user specific package
<mendred> depending
<mendred> on a system wide package
<mendred> not good..if the admin decides to update the system
<mendred> technically if you are saying the user wants to install something specific to himself
<loufoque> it depends on a package. Whether the package is installed system-wide or on a per-user basis shouldn't matter.
<mendred> its a maintenance nightmare
<mendred> if its per user
<mendred> never mix with system wide
<mendred> and obviusly the users package shouldnt overwrite the system package
<mendred> as he does not have perm
<mendred> but still coming back to your suggestion..
<mendred> i am saying its already possible if you have a self dependent tar
<mendred> and i think Hobbsee mentioned klik
<mendred> which does that on a per user basis
<loufoque> I looked at klik, that looks like some kind of emulation of a whole system
<mendred> for reasons which i mentioned above
<loufoque> for example, you can only use klick programs at the same time
<mendred> ?
<loufoque> the linux kernel doesn't allow more images to be mounted
<loufoque> each 'klik' application seems to be somehow virtualized
<dash> hello?
<Stuttergart> Hmm...nothing in launchpad about my incrementing names for ethernet devices.
<instabin|work> If i enable xen can i run kubuntu under ubuntu?
<Pici> Thats kinda silly. Use xnest
<w00t> anyone here able to give advice on how to troubleshoot a sound problem? it seems mine is nonfunctional and I have no idea where to start.
<instabin|work> Pici: whats xnest?
<instabin|work> w00t: start with telling us what sound card you have its intel hd audio on a laptop i can help
<Pici> instabin|work: Its a way of running an x server inside of another xserver.
<Pici> instabin|work: You can natively run kde applications inside of gnome.. you know
<instabin|work> Pici: I want to run a second os
<instabin|work> inside of ubuntu
<masquerade> If you want to run kubuntu inside ubuntu, you don't want to run a second OS, you just want to run KDE applications
<w00t> 'lspci -v | grep -i audio' gives "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<masquerade> Maybe you even want to switch back and forth between KDE and GNOME, which is possible also
<instabin|work> ... N i dont want to run kde apps... i just want to run kubuntu and other distos inside of ubuntu... to try them
<instabin|work> w00t: is it an hp laptop?
<w00t> instabin|work: no, ironically enough the HP laptop I also have worked just fine out of the box
<instabin|work> w00t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530374
<instabin|work> w00t: what chip set do you have
<instabin|work> dont do that tutorial yet
<w00t> how do I find out? :)
<instabin|work> also is there any line about realtek
<shirish> guys, I have been having a peculiar problem, let's say I start my machine, it goes till the GNOME login screen, I enter the details, then its blank.
<instabin|work> lspci
<w00t> no realtek cards
<w00t> the only line related to audio I can find I gave above, need it again?
<shirish> then I do CTRL+ALT+F1, login into tty1, restart with CTRL+ALT+DEL
<instabin|work> I had problems with my hp dv6500 and had to recompile the audio alsa driver it had intell hd with some realtek thing in there....
<shirish> then redo the same thing again, this time I am onto the desktop
<shirish> I'm using 'intel' driver & have intel i845 GE/GV chipset
<instabin|work> w00t: is it a home built (if so what m/b if not what is the make and model)
<w00t> Advent T9509
<loufoque> instabin|work: just switch between KDE and GNOME with Ctrl+Alt+F8 and stuff
<instabin|work> I dont want to swich .... I just want to run a second distro....
<Pici> instabin|work: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same distros, with different packages.
<instabin|work> Pici: I know you can install kde with sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<instabin|work> ^^...-get install kub.....
<Pici> I suppose if you really wanted to, you could run kubuntu inside of qemu or whatever, but it just sounds like a waste to me.
<instabin|work> Pici: for testing... so i can break stuff and not worrie....
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to connect to itunes 7 shares to either listen to or download music?
<instabin|work> Might just use virtual box....
<Assid> hrmm the new updates are messed up
<masquerade> Assid, way to be specific. :)
<Assid> i dont know if its nvidia-glx package or something in x or whatever.. but UI is laggish every now and then
<Assid> also yep.. im back on kwin.. and its still sluggish
<instabin|work> w00t: that tutorial might work for you but im not absolutly sure...
<instabin|work> I cant find much info about it..
<Assid> yeah somethings messed up.. totally sluggish
<Assid> err how do i get dpkg to reconfigure nvidia-glx ?
<Assid> dpkg -a nvidia-glx ?
<Assid> err.. nvm
<Assid> masquerade: you updated yet?
<masquerade> I have updated but not rebooted
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> roll back
<masquerade> as I had the issue when I rebooted late last night when the kernel upgrades weren't quite finished yet and I had no kernel modules :)
<Assid> oh man
<Assid> man X is totally messed up.. it keeps freezing up or something
<Assid> i wonder if any of the developers / release maintainers are around
<PriceChild> Assid, probably not in  here... and they won't have much time for support even if they were
<PriceChild> Assid, have you checked your logs?
<Assid> PriceChild: first thing i did.. nothing different in x's log
<shirish> Assid: also you could try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<PriceChild> Assid, what about the others?
<shirish> Assid: although don't know if that would improve stuff for you or no, as don't have any nvidia stuff on me.
<shirish> bbiaf
<Assid> id have to reconfigure everything and will be back in th same boat
<Assid> could be X .. could be ther scheduler
<Assid> yes.. xorg process is crazy
<Assid> lots of cpu usage.. im guessing its related to the nvidia-glx module
<Fracture>  I have an issue with compz.. when running glxgears, a) a small (about 100x100) popup window shows with all just black - no gears.  b) it reports on the console 900+ frames per second,  c) I everything else becomes really jerky - mouse movement, window movement etc..
<Assid> you can run glxgears while runnign compiz ?
<Assid> dammit.. there..
<Assid> ran glxgears.. X restarts
<Assid> hrmm anyone know which drivers are used for the 6600GT ?
<Assid> 100.14.11  ? 71xx series ?  96xx series ?
<Assid> err.. who was it who ran glxgears and had it laggish ?
* Fracture !
<Fracture> when I run glxgears without compiz enabled, I get 5500 fps in a small window, and 350 fullscreen
<Fracture> but, with compiz enabled.. it's totally borked
<tehk> Anyone elses update manager keep instaling the same packages?
<Assid> Fracture: restarts X ?
<Assid> i got the same problem
<tehk> Mine wants to perform a partial upgrade again. Strange.
<Fracture> Assid: it did once.. but not anymore.. it just displays a black window, and totally bogs down the system
<Assid> Fracture: reinstall nvidia-glx
<Assid> and thne restart x
<Assid> it just fixed my issue
<Assid> i was sluggish like hell  and xorg eating 30-50% cpu
<Fracture> Assid: I am using the latest nvidia driver, built using envy
<Assid> envy supports gutsy ?
<Assid> hrmm.. not sure.. im just telling ytou what i did
<Fracture> ok
<Fracture> tanks
<Assid> kwin --replace &
<Assid> and then pkill -9 emerald; compiz --replace & ; emerald --replace &
<PriceChild> bah at nvidia update
<Do``> what it do?
<PriceChild> broken :)
<PriceChild> running on nv to see if i can get things going again
<CydeSwype> is anyone else in partial upgrade hell today?
<CydeSwype> update manager seems to think i need a partial upgrade but when i try to perform one it churns for awhile and then says i'm up to date, canceling the update
<PriceChild> *gives up on trying to get nvidia-glx* packages going
<malnilion> Hehe, maybe I shouldn't update yet then
<CydeSwype> yeah i'm stuck in nvidia hell too
<CydeSwype> hence why i'm trying to update
<CydeSwype> got the new kernel
<malnilion> What is version 100.14.11?
<CydeSwype> but x stiill won't start
<CydeSwype> malnilion: i think that's referencing the nvidia kernel?
<CydeSwype> i had some kernel mismatch before i did the last update
<malnilion> Yeah, the new nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-new-kernel packages or whatever have that version
<CydeSwype> i think the last update i did solved that problem...but then i had a new one...didn't write it down before booting this last time
<malnilion> Yeah, I'm a little afraid to install the updates I have marked here...
<malnilion> CydeSwype, did booting with your old kernel fail too?
<CydeSwype> i haven't tried booting the old kernel since the kernel update
<CydeSwype> i did an update this morning, then x wouldn't start.  then i upgraded to the new kernel, and x still wouldn't start.  i guess i could try booting the old kernel, but if it didn't start before, i'd doubt it would start now
<CydeSwype> i just switch the nvidia to nv in xorg.conf and that seems to get me going...but no external monitor support or anything like that
<malnilion> Right
<malnilion> Well I think I'm gonna take the plunge :P
<CydeSwype> haha  good luck.  see you on the other side
<malnilion> I'll be good 'til I reboot or kill my x server hehe
<CydeSwype> not sure if there's a bug logged in launchpad yet or not...not sure what to look for
<CydeSwype> imma reboot again and get the error message
<malnilion> Broken systems are sexy, they're like dirty tramps
<Gnu_Joe> Why was the latest version of X cut from Fiesty?
<CydeSwype> okay, yeah, i think i'm getting the same error as you.  api mismatch, nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11
<malnilion> I haven't gotten an error yet, but I haven't restarted yet either
<malnilion> See ya on the other side, lol
<CydeSwype> aighty
<Assid> 100.14.11  ? 71xx series ?  96xx series ?   -- whats for the 6600GT ?
<Assid> x is just toooooooooooooooo sluggish for me
<Assid> 11031 root      16   0  103m  81m 5428 S   78  5.3  16:33.19 Xorg
<Assid> heck the timing looks crazy too.. its not on for 16 hours
<Assid> brb.. gonna reboot
<qmf> hi guys, i've gotten myself into a bit of a pickle.
<Pici> Must be a really huge pickle.. unless you're really small.
<qmf> i use 7.04 on my production machine but test gutsy on my laptop
<qmf> and i've managed to get stuck at a clients with this laptop and i need to scan a contract for alteration. but xsane seems to be broken
<qmf> i've tried different versions but it always dies with..
<qmf> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<qmf> googling the problem doesn't seems to give back any useful results
<kenro> My clock doesn't hold an ntp sync. The date's current, but time is 5 hours later than tz. Is this a bug, or can I do something about it? Mind you, startscript or crontab unsatisfactory solution as I don't always boot up into Inet. any help, especialy successful, greatly appreciated.
<odla> so i'm upgrading to gutsy using update-manager -d and it is going to install thunderbird?  is that strange?
<atomicpotato> maybe
<odla> unfortunately i need to run gutsy for hardware fixes (video card, audio card, wireless card) ... but i'm just going to reinstall again once gutsy becomes final in october anyways
<atomicpotato> I don't see thunderbird as a new dependency, but if you have the mozilla-thunderbird package installed, it's been deprecated
<atomicpotato> replaced by thunderbird you see..
<odla> atomicpotato: this is a fresh feisty install
<atomicpotato> huh, no idea then
<odla> atomicpotato: just installed feisty about 10 minutes ago and now i'm upgrading to gutsy
<atomicpotato> I just let the update-manager do what it wants and clean up later
<odla> atomicpotato: :)
<malnilion> Hehe, that was fun
<gnomefreak> odla: thunkderbird is the new name we still build binaries for mozilla-thiunderbird but we just renamed it. it will remove mozilla-thunderbird but everything will install fine and your profile will not be touched
<atomicpotato> he says it's a fresh install though
<malnilion> For whatever reason, included in my updates was the -386 image and restricted drivers, but no headers and that became my default kernel, so I had to get rid of that and get back to -generic
<atomicpotato> so I'm guessing there's a dependency failure somewhere
<gnomefreak> atomicpotato: what is the failure?
<atomicpotato> as far as I know, thunderbird isn't part of the default install
<atomicpotato> we use evolution instead, right?
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> its in main but it is not default on anything but xubuntu(if its still installed by defaul there)
<atomicpotato> yeah, so the weird thing is that update-manager wanted to install it during a dist-upgrade from a clean feisty
<gnomefreak> what desktop
<atomicpotato> don't know, he didn't say
<gnomefreak> xubuntu is still default afaik gnome and kde wont install it or upgrade it without a package relation being there. i just looked at depends and control file for it
<Pricey> yay I've got nvidia-glx-new working for me again :)
* malnilion isn't a big fan of downloading emails to his desktop
<CydeSwype> pricey, what'd you do?  i think malnilion and i are both wrestling with glx this morning
<malnilion> I'm all good to go
<CydeSwype> oh you bastards
<CydeSwype> lol
<Pricey> CydeSwype, ok well what error are you getting?
<CydeSwype> pricey: api mismatch after an update this morning
<malnilion> The most trouble I had was with my upgrade including the 386 kernel image and modules and making it the default booted kernel
<Pricey> CydeSwype, what are the two it is finding?
<Pricey> malnilion, remove -386 and run -generic
<CydeSwype> "this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11"
<malnilion> Right
<Pricey> CydeSwype, but the other is...?
<CydeSwype> not sure...
<Pricey> hehe
<CydeSwype> didn't say in the error message
<Pricey> even the extended log?
<Pricey> mine for some random reason was 7185
<Pricey> so i installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<CydeSwype> hmm
<Pricey> and rm /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<Pricey> then rmmod nvidia, then restarted gdm and the legacy module loaded fine
<gnomefreak> what cards were dropped this time?
<Pricey> so i installed nvidia-glx-new and worked fine again (after removing the module just to make sure)
<Pricey> gnomefreak, none that i am aware of
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<kiba>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<kiba>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<cavediver> Hi.
<kiba> hmm
<Pricey> I'll just go through nvidia.com's changelogs to make sure...
<kiba> I let the problem go through for quite a long time
<Pricey> but i'm pretty sure none have been dropped since 9746
<cavediver> Is there a way to configure the plugins availible with compiz ?
<gnomefreak> kiba: what package is that?
<kiba> now the day that I shall eliminate this problem altogether!
<kiba> mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Pricey> cavediver, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cavediver> thanks.
<kiba> did something wrong with that package
<gnomefreak> kiba: that shouldnt be there. what is the issue with it?
<gnomefreak> kiba: latest build of it works fine.'
<CydeSwype> okay, synaptic says i have nvidia-glx ver 1:100.14.12 and nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-9-generic 1:100.14.12+2.6.22-9.20
<gnomefreak> kiba: do you have flash and gnash installed?
<kiba> didn't have the latest build
<gnomefreak> CydeSwype: update your kernel
<kiba> that problem occur when there is a bug...
<Pricey> CydeSwype, we're on -10 now
<CydeSwype> gnomefreak: will do
<kiba> on something like August 12
<CydeSwype> oh, you mean the linux kernel?
<Pricey> and i never knew there was new nvidia for -9
<gnomefreak> the newest nvidia is for -10
<CydeSwype> i already did that
<kiba> since then..I didn't try to fix it
<CydeSwype> this morning
<kiba> then I tried force remove it
<kiba> but did something wrong in the process
<gnomefreak> kiba: just wait for it i found the problem
<gnomefreak> its fixed locally atm waiting for another push
<shaun_> hey
<shaun_> i'm running a program
<shaun_> umm
<shaun_> i'm running it twice at the same time
<shaun_> and when i do top
<shaun_> it says that each one is using roughly 98=% cpu
<gnomefreak> a motu pushed it without checking with the maintainer and whatever was pushed broke
<shaun_> 98%
<kiba> gnomefreak: it's already fixed
<shaun_> sometimes it will say one is using 100% and the othe ris using 98%
<kiba> just that apt-get isn't going to fix it for me
<shaun_> this have something to do with the core 2 duo?
<CydeSwype> argh...i think grub booted me to the old default kernel...rebooting to .10 now
<kiba> it is a week old
<kenro> My clock doesn't hold an ntp sync. The date's current, but time is 5 hours later than tz. Is this a bug, or can I do something about it? Mind you, startscript or crontab unsatisfactory solution as I don't always boot up into Inet. any help, especially successful, greatly appreciated.
<shaun_> anyone?
<shaun_> kenro: `sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org`
<kenro> shaun_: I know. It won't hold a ntp sync.
<shaun_> so after it sets the right time it reverts back to the old one?
<CydeSwype> okay, i think i realize what's going on now.  my update manager is screwy...it tells me i need a partial upgrade but when i run it it says i'm up-to-date and then closes
<kenro> Correct. But after reboot.
<CydeSwype> sooo...i'm stuck on an old kernel version of nvidia, but a newer linux kernel
<CydeSwype> .9 vs. .10
<shaun_> you could make an rc script that runs it when the comp boots
<CydeSwype> after reboot i'm still having the same trouble with update manager.
<CydeSwype> i'm running it again right now...will let you know the outcome
<shaun_> that was directed at kenro, but whatever :P
<kenro> shaun_:  My clock doesn't hold an ntp sync. The date's current, but time is 5 hours later than tz. Is this a bug, or can I do something about it? Mind you, startscript or crontab unsatisfactory solution as I don't always boot up into Inet. any help, especially successful, greatly appreciated.
<CydeSwype> yep..same...think i'm up to date after it starts doing the partial upgrade
<CydeSwype> and synaptic doesn't seem to see a .10 version of the nvidia kernel.  maybe my sources are goofy?
<shaun_> nvidia kernel?
<atomicpotato> +module
<CydeSwype> nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-9-generic
<CydeSwype> that's all synaptic sees.  no .10 ver
<CydeSwype> errr -10
<atomicpotato> err, http://pastebin.ca/667194 <-- your package seems to not exist
<CydeSwype> well that's interesting lol
<shaun_> i just see: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9755
<shaun_> and other similar packages
<CydeSwype> i wonder if that was some leftover stuff from like...envy or something
<CydeSwype> so...if synaptic isn't showing any other nvidia kernel...what should i do?
<CydeSwype> do i have to build it from source?
<CydeSwype> i have kernel source and common...but no kernel (other than the one i mentioned which seems to be invalid)
<nosrednaekim> CydeSwype: stupid question, but have you tryed updating?
<nosrednaekim> your package lists?
<shaun_> sudo aptitude update
<shaun_> then sudo aptitude upgrade
<shaun_> and u dont have to worry about synaptic
<CydeSwype> okay, i'll try doing apt from the cli.
<CydeSwype> looks like my restricted nvidia driver got disabled somewhere along the line...switching that back on also
<CydeSwype> time for a reboot brb
<dunder> anyone know if gutsy has decent support for jmicron IDE controller??
<magnetron> if ubuntu supported EFI, would it need Boot camp to run on apple computers?
<hylje> you can get linux boot on vanilla EFI
<hylje> not sure does the x86/amd64 ubuntu support it
<magnetron> it would be sweet if it did
<hylje> i'd believe it'd need a different media for the disc to boot off efi
<nosrednaekim> hylje: pretty sure it does.
<hylje> nosrednaekim: sounds great
<nosrednaekim> hylje: there is a Kubuntu dev with a Mac book.
<nosrednaekim> and I never heard him and others complain about non-booting.
<nosrednaekim> as long as its an Intel
<magnetron> nosrednaekim: maybe he use boot camp to boot strap grub
<malnilion> How'd it go, CydeSwype?
<CydeSwype> oi.  update manager still seems to think i need an upgrade
<CydeSwype> x still won't start with the nvidia driver
<CydeSwype> only with nv
<CydeSwype> apparently with nv as my driver in xorg.conf, that disabled the nvidia restricted driver.  so that's disabled again
<Arwen> anyone else have issues with GNOME hanging when you hit the "logout" button?
<CydeSwype> arwen, i've never used logouot, but i do have gnome hang when i attempt to shutdown
<Arwen> ick
<instabin|work> How can I get a process list at a terminal?
<CydeSwype> .does it only happen for you on logout?  or any sort of exiting gnome event?
<CydeSwype> ps ax
<Arwen> any sort of event
<Arwen> instabin|work, with the "ps" command
<instabin|work> ty
<Arwen> CydeSwype, I don't actually have to do said event, only to bring up the quit menu
<CydeSwype> arwen: yeah...sounds like what i've been seing then.  i wonder if there's a report for that in launchpad yet.
<CydeSwype> ohhh
<CydeSwype> that's different then
<CydeSwype> i don't have that behavior
<Arwen> yeah, it hangs but I can still move my cursor or reset X
<CydeSwype> mine locks up hard...cursor is gone, background is still there, but have to do a cold-restart to get out
<CydeSwype> just does a system beep when hitting the power button
<CydeSwype> so...i can't see how to get past these packages that have been "kept back"
<CydeSwype> they're all open office packages
<CydeSwype> but they're perpetually "kept back" as i can't do a partial upgrade
<instabin|work> running apt-get over ssh is that a good idea?..... o well at least my updates will be done when i get home
<Arwen> CydeSwype, try doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arwen> instabin|work, eh, long as you don't disconnect
<nosrednaekim> instabin|work: on't disconnect!
<CydeSwype> arwen, that seems to be grabbing them...better than i was getting with update manager
<CydeSwype> thanks!@
<instabin|work> what?
<instabin|work> !!
<instabin|work> CydeSwype: apt-get dist-upgrade will fix it... its what im doing
<nosrednaekim> instabin|work: don't disconnect the ssh session.
<Arwen> if you disconnect it, it might still work, but I'm guessing it'll foobar
<nosrednaekim> maybe if you run it as a background process
<instabin|work> nosrednaekim: why? LOL
<nosrednaekim> instabin|work: why what?
<instabin|work> I can disconnect if i do apt-get dist-upgrade > apt-get.out
<CydeSwype> sweet, that update worked.  okay rebooting again...those changes only seemed to hit openoffice packages so i don't there's going to be any effect, but here's hoping
<magnetron> will gutsy use debtorrent?
<Arwen> no
<wamty> anyone here that is using Ubuntu 7.04?
<Arwen> nope, this is #ubuntu+1 :-)
<CydeSwype> i suck at this game
<wamty> why are my taskbar buttons stretched?
<w00t> ugh... is there a reliable, easy way to use the binary nvidia driver? it really doesn't seem to like me.
<wamty> if i play an internet radio with XMMS and the filename is long, the taskbar will be long as well
<wamty> how to make taskbar buttons in limited size?
<w00t> someone, anyone? :)
<kenro> I need a little help o getting unrar installed.
<Arwen> hmm?
<kenro> Arwen: Will hte gibbon  use unrar? I have lots of cbr and none of the cbr apps work because they ep unrar.
<kenro> Arwen: Will hte gibbon  use unrar? I have lots of cbr and none of the cbr apps work because they dep unrar.
<Arwen> don't repeat
<kenro> wtf is ep?
<Arwen> and please state your question in understandable English
<kenro> wtf is dep?
<Arwen> dep = dependency, it's what a package requires in order to work
<kenro> No repeat. Was a clarification.
<Arwen> saying the same thing twice is not a clarification
<magnetron> unrar-free is nice
<kenro> I did not say the same thing twice. I first asked in reference to ep. Anyway, you know what cbr is?
<masquerade> CBR could be one of many things
<masquerade> I'm guessing you're thinking the .cbr, which is an rar file
<kenro> comic book archive...  I might need an extra pkg src, but worry about screwing up Gibbon
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> apt-get install unrar
<kenro> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kenro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kenro> is only available from another source
<Arwen> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kenro> unrar-free is already the newest version.
<Arwen> ...I think you should go back to the stable version
<kenro> I forget  whatall, but stable doesn't work on my hardware.
<kenro> Needs a rather advanced kernel.
<Arwen> general questions can still go to #ubuntu/#kubuntu, try to keep discussion here about what's broken in Gutsy Gibbon
<masquerade> okay, so, let's discuss the nvidia-glx stuff. I'm afraid to reboot cause I've heard the horror stories :)
<kenro> Arwen:  So tell me if adding, say, a apt-get.org source, will screw my computer? #ubuntu won't touch this question.
<kenro> Or, more generally stated, If I track a purely debian pkg src, will I screw my computer?
<Arwen> masquerade, heh, ATI user here. I've got my own problems to deal with.
<Arwen> kenro, adding a malicious source will screw up your computer
<Arwen> not all of the official repositories are enabled by default, did you read !repository ?
<paolo_> Hi all, is there anybody that can help me in solving a problem with compiz?
<CydeSwype> paolo, what's the issue?  i'm still trying to get back my nvidia drivers, but as of last night i had compiz running nicley
<kenro> Arwen:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39132 and you tell me if I've enabled all the official sources.
<paolo_> If I enable it I get a corrupted desktop, the right part is unusable
<pvandewyngaerde> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Arwen> kenro, lines 19-20, add "multiverse" to the end
<Arwen> lines 18-18*
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> lines 18-19*
<kenro> Arwen:  change deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe to deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse?
<Arwen> no, add it to the end
<Arwen> e.g. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe multiverse
<kenro> gotcha
<kenro> to 18 and 19
<Arwen> (I recommend reading "man sources.list" to understand how it works)
<Arwen> yeah, 18/19
<paolo_> pvandewyngaerde: I've put a screenshoot here:http://xs118.xs.to/xs118/07343/compiz.png
<pvandewyngaerde> talking to me ?
<paolo_> sorry pvandewyngaerde, wrong destination :-)
<paolo_> CydeSwype:  I've put a screenshoot here:http://xs118.xs.to/xs118/07343/compiz.png
<kenro> Arwen:  Heh :) So I wasn't as up on the job as I'd thought. :) Now I update/dist-upgrade/install unrar?
<CydeSwype> paolo_: right...so it looks as though you're not getting the effects support and ubuntu recognizes that.  you've enabled restricted drivers?  nvidia or ati card?
<Arwen> kenro, yeah
<paolo_> CydeSwype: ATI card, no restricted driver
<CydeSwype> have you ever used envy?
<paolo_> CydeSwype: Usually I don't get the error message, I simply get the corruption and desktop effects are enabled
<kenro> tankee
<kiba> hmm
<paolo_> CydeSwype: Yes. but envy doesn't work with my card
<kiba> mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm is messed up
<kiba> where could I get another copy of mozilla-plugin-gnash.perrm
<kiba> I seem to can't find it in the mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm I installed
<kiba> I mean
<CydeSwype> i've used envy in the past and it left behind a bunch of conflicting sources/packages
<kenro> there's currently a fight on slashdot. But then, there's always a fight on slashdot.
<kiba> I seem to can't find it in the mozilla-plugin-gnash package I downloaded
<Arwen> ick, envy...
<CydeSwype> i had to do a good amount of cleaning up before reinstalling the right packages
<Arwen> anything auto-scripted is dangerous and useless at best
<kenro> Arwen:  Hope this solves my clocksync...
<CydeSwype> arwen, i concur.  i was young and naive back then
<Arwen> your clock is out of sync?
<paolo_> CydeSwype: I'm using a Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] 
<Arwen> you need XGL for that card don't you?
<kenro> Arwen: My clock doesn't hold an ntp sync. The date's current, but time is 5 hours later than tz. Is this a bug, or can I do something about it? Mind you, startscript or crontab unsatisfactory solution as I don't always boot up into Inet. any help, especially successful, greatly appreciated.
<kiba> where could I get another copy of mozilla-plugin-gnash.perrm?
<kiba> mine cause package to be inconsistent
<Arwen> kenro, you could call ntp to just sync it once
<w00t> I am going NUTS trying to get some form of decent nvidia driver working on here - nothing I do seems to get anywhere. Does anyone have any experience with the process?
<Arwen> or does it go out of sync every time you boot?
<kenro> Arwen:  correct
<w00t> restricted-manager helpfully told me I don't need restricted drivers (before It stopped working all together when I tried to reinstall it) which is a load of total and utter crap, as nothing that requires 3D is working, of course
<Arwen> hmm, that's really odd. I don't know how you would fix that.
<pwnguin> w00t: which video card have you?
<w00t> 256mb NVidia GeForce 8300 GS
<kenro> Arwen:  It always resets to about 5hours later than tz when I reboot.
<pwnguin> w00t: i think the package you want is nvidia-glx-new
<w00t> pwnguin, tried it - it didn't work out
<w00t> firstly it didn't change my X conf for me, so I did - X then failed to start
<kenro> Arwen:  Make that 5 hours earlier.
<pwnguin> w00t: what was the output?
<w00t> pwnguin, give me a bit, I'll do it again.
<Arwen> kenro, I don't know.
<kenro> Arwen:  clock reads 7:22am
<w00t> pwnguin: (I just need to apt-get nvidia-glx-new, and change Driver to "nvidia" from "nv", right?)
<kenro> oooooo I dO NOT want openoffice!
<pwnguin> w00t: basically
<kenro> Beyond that, oo fails to install.
<pwnguin> w00t: you might also need to load the nvidia kernel module, but i dobut thats needed
<w00t> well, that's that, let's try start X.
<w00t> bear with me
<w00t> on console, so of course I need to type the stuff.
* CydeSwype is watching what happens to w00t cuz it might fix his problem too
* pwnguin hopes nouveau makes progress
<w00t> (EE) Failed to load module "wfb (module does not exist, 0)
<w00t> (II)  Module alreadyt built in~
<Ubulindy> can someone tell me why I am having probs with x-chat? Just pops up, and as quick, just disappears?
<pwnguin> Ubulindy: run it from the command line, and you'll probably get an answer
<w00t> FATAL: Could not open /a/really/long/path/vidia.ko: no such file or directory
<pwnguin> terminal
<Ubulindy> same with x-chat gnome
<w00t> *nvidia.kpo
<pwnguin> haha
<w00t> .. ko
<pwnguin> oh
<w00t> excuse typos, I can't see what I'm typing.
<Ubulindy> what command do I run?
<w00t> Ubulindy: xchat
<pwnguin> w00t: try running "modprobe nvidia"
<w00t> pwnguin: one sec.
<Ubulindy> k, thanks
<w00t> pwnguin: as a normal user? or does that need superuser
<pwnguin> superuser
<w00t> could not open /really/long/path/nvidia.ko: no such file or directory
<w00t> uh oh..
<Ubulindy> said core dumped
<w00t> Ubulindy: it crashed then
<Ubulindy> yes, why?
<pwnguin> Ubulindy: cuz it's in development?
<w00t> pwnguin: pwnguin I have two different versions folders in /lib/modules
<Ubulindy> ahh
<w00t> 2.6.20-15-generic and 2.6.22-10-generic
<pwnguin> w00t, have you recently upgraded kernels without rebooting?
<Ubulindy> I did have it up and running when I first installed, but not since
<pwnguin> w00t: uname -a
<w00t> pwnguin: not to my knowledge.. but
<w00t> ...
<w00t> 2.6.20-15-generic
<w00t> you think..
<CydeSwype> wtf...my uname still says i'm on .9
<CydeSwype> grub told me i was loading .10...and before i started x, i'm pretty sure i was on .10
<pwnguin> are you looking at the server you're ircing from?
<kenro> Arwen:  uh oh... upgrae/dist-upgrade installs enterprise apps on my lappy. I don't need that kind of powe...
<Arwen> ???
<w00t> hmm, I behmm. /vmlinuz is pointing at .22
<w00t> so maybe I haven't rebooted.
<CydeSwype> i just ctrl+alt+f2 and did a uname and got a different result...than what i'm getting in shell inside x
<w00t> let's try that. :)
<kenro> Setting up kdepim-wizards (4:3.5.7enterprise20070810-0ubuntu2) ...
<pvandewyngaerde> Linux pvandewyngaerde-desktop 2.6.22-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 22 07:42:05 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CydeSwype> oh jesus...n/m i'm retarded
<CydeSwype> too many shell windows open
<CydeSwype> i'm on .10
<pwnguin> Linux camaro 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sat Mar 31 20:18:13 CDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<w00t> pwnguin: i'm getting somewhere
<w00t> something forgot to run update-grub
<w00t> so anyway
<w00t> i'm booted into the new kernel now
<w00t> it's still erroring, but differently
<w00t> (EE) Failed to load module wfb (module does not exist, 0)
<pwnguin> ok
<w00t> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Need libwfb but  wfbScreenInit not found
<w00t> minus the double space
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/98641
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx-new]  NVidia driver missing libwfb" [High,Confirmed] 
<w00t> hmm
<w00t> pwnguin: their recommendation seems to be to grab it from nvidia and start over (libfw)
<w00t> should it not be packaged though?
<pwnguin> im not done reading that bug report =/
<w00t> neither, i'm skimming + fast reader, so almost :P
<pwnguin> im just at the point where kernel guy says it should be fixed
<kiba> I have a broken mozilla-plugin-gnash.prem
<kiba> err..prerm
<pwnguin> ah, but that was for feisty. makes one wonder why it didnt make it into gutsy
<kiba> which cause inconsistently when removing packages
<w00t> pwnguin: $%^&
<w00t> :P
<w00t> does this mean I need to file a report on thjis?
<pwnguin> w00t: no
<pwnguin> w00t: but you might subscribe to that one
<pwnguin> it's alraedy listed as affecting 2.6.22; the kernel developer just said back in may he pushed it out to feisty-updates. obvoiusly, we're testing gutsy now ;)
<kiba> anybody hlellllllllllllp?
<kiba> can somebody paste their mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm from var/lib/dkpg/info
<kiba> ?
<pwnguin> i dont think i have gnash installed
<pvandewyngaerde> is gnash any good ?
<kiba> well..mine is in a very inconsistent state
<kiba> pvandewygaerdo: It can play flash better than all the other flash player
<kiba> and is actually usable on youtube
<pvandewyngaerde> and it runs native on 64 bit
<kiba> well..I need a fresh copy so I can fix this thing
<magnetron> gnash gtw
<Arwen> kiba, "better than all the other flash player" <-- as in better than Adobe Flash?
<pvandewyngaerde> there is a #gnash
<magnetron> i really hope that gnash will be fairly stable before ubuntu 7.10 release
<Arwen> I just want Flash to disappear from the Internet.
<magnetron> inDEED
<Arwen> It's bad enough that ads are written in Flash, but now whole websites require it to function.
<magnetron> ir's a crap-o-crap
<kiba> Arwen: no
<kiba> but seriously..
<kiba> I need it to fix the plugin so I can install other stuff
<Arwen> ah, sorry, I wasn't actually paying attention to the channel
<kiba> I can't install other stuff without force removing the plugin
<kiba> help please?
<RAOF> kiba: You can rm the failing prerm script.  It's in /var/lib/dpkg/... (the dpkg failure message will tell you precisely where it is)
<kiba> err..
<kiba> I know where it is
<kiba> I am supposed to delete it?
<RAOF> kiba: That will fix your problem, and it's what I did.
<RAOF> kiba: I'm surprised that it hasn't been fixed yet, though.  The flashplugin-nonfree one has.
<tehk> Anyone know how to restore the templates folder? I deleted it and I just recreated it but the issue is even tho it has templates inside it does not show in my right click menu
<kiba> RAOF: oh..I didn't fix mine for a week
<kiba>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<kiba>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kiba> still got that
<RAOF> You shold now be able to follow that advice.
<Arwen> in launchpad, is there a way to filter out bugs by source?
<kwizard> Hi is anyone a guru on Ubuntu Server?
<RAOF> What do you mean by "source"?
<kwizard> No I need advice on installing an extra IP address, I did it before but forgot the command
<RAOF> kwizard: You're probably after #ubuntu-server, right?
<kwizard> ye
<Arwen> RAOF, as in, I want to view all the bugs assigned to a certain source package
<kwizard> ok ill go there
<kwizard> thanks
<RAOF> Arwen: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sourcepackagename
<RAOF> Arwen: Or just search for the package from the Ubuntu page, and hit the "bugs" tab.
<Arwen> ok
<BotLobsta> can anyone help me with getting my sound card to work
<kiba> system repaired :)
<kiba> sorta..
<kiba> it got stuck on apt-file
<kiba> still in progress methink
<angasule> ahoy! I have not tried gutsy, but I have a very important question: does it have a pppoe GUI tool? Every broadband ISP in my country uses pppoe
<CydeSwype> BotLobsta: did your sound card work prior to today's update?
<CydeSwype> kernel update that is
<BotLobsta> no
<BotLobsta> before today it wasnt even recognised
<CydeSwype> have you tried tweaking the options under the sound config?
<BotLobsta> now its seen but the speakers dont work
<BotLobsta> where do i find that?
<CydeSwype> system -> preferences => sound
<BotLobsta> im using xfce not gnome
<CydeSwype> ah
<CydeSwype> not sure then...i would think there would be an equivalent
<BotLobsta> the headphone jack works but the speakers dont
<nosrednaekim> BotLobsta: this byany chance an Intel or an ATI HDA card?
<BotLobsta> its an intel
<BotLobsta> on a dell latitude 830
<nosrednaekim> BotLobsta: heh... just be luck its workring at all.. nothing but trouble from those things..
<nosrednaekim> BotLobsta: you could try www.linux-laptop.net and look for your model #
<kiba> #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-23
<chibiace> :)
<chibiace> there have been packages being updated in the gutsy repos right? my package manager is saying there are 0 updates
<gnomefreak> chibiace: yes
<chibiace> i'll have a look on launchpad
<gnomefreak> chibiace: what does uname -r output
<chibiace> gnomefreak: im using .22-9 generic
<Kousotu> anyone knowhow to remove a touchpad? (ie make it never work again on Ubuntu)
<chibiace> Kousotu: removing it from xorg.conf?
<Kousotu> I did
<chibiace> blacklist the module?
<Kousotu> the entire section is gone
<Kousotu> I don;t know how to
<Kousotu> and I'm on windowsright now
<Kousotu> lol
<pucca> hi everyone
<Kousotu> my ext3 driver isn't working :(
<Kousotu> pucca!
<nosrednaekim> hey
<Kousotu> hello
<pucca> Kousotu hi there...having problems with ubuntu :o...
<pucca> Does somebody knows if Gutsy Tribe 5cd is available for download?
<gnomefreak> chibiace: you dont have the latest kernel it looks like
<nosrednaekim> pucca: not yet I don't think... soon though
<chibiace> gnomefreak: and it cant find any updates. i know
<gnomefreak> chibiace: try a different mirror like gb.archive.ubuntu.....
<gnomefreak> gb seems to be up to date afaict
<gnomefreak> brb
<pucca> nosrednaekim humn...what a shame...as it is supposed to be out on the 23rd (today), I thought i'd start downloading from now...lol
<nosrednaekim> well... I know the Kubuntu one isn't... maybe the Ubuntu one is..
<pucca> having some mad problems with compiz fusion in gutsy gibbon
<pucca> nosrednaekim is there a website I can go to check if its available, cause, googling gives back way too many links
<nosrednaekim> dunno.. I check the kubuntu front page.
<Kousotu> pucca: just a minor one
<Kousotu> pucca: the one I hte most, touchpa
<Kousotu> chibiace: how do I blacklist it? my ext3 wants to work today
<chibiace> Kousotu: do you know what the touchpad module is called? you put that in a file, should be in /etc somewhere with blacklist in the name i think
<chibiace> gnomefreak: yes a mirror problem
<chibiace> gnomefreak: excellent
<gnomefreak> :)
<Kousotu> chibiace: I don't know what its called
<Kousotu> chibiace: lemme boot up fedora and get the name
<chibiace> Kousotu: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<chibiace> Kousotu: sounds dodgy that the touchpad would stuff up your ext3 driver which should be in the kernel
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> chibiace: I'm on WINDOWS
<Kousotu> lol
<chibiace> uh perhaps there is another issue?
<Kousotu> the windows driver for ext3doesn't alays work
<Kousotu> no, it's just the touchpad, I want it disabled
<Kousotu> I hate touchpads
<Kousotu> lol
<chibiace> oh lol
<nosrednaekim> Kousotu: is there a button on your laptop for it? like fn+ something?
<Kousotu> no...
<Kousotu> I would have found that by now :(
<nosrednaekim> oh..k
<chibiace> Kousotu: you could always physically remove it
<Kousotu> Im not opening up my laptop
<Kousotu> lol
<nosrednaekim> chibiace: lol I id that once.. the touchpad was broken and was interfering with the mouse.
<nosrednaekim> chopping a few wires did the trick :)
<chibiace> nosrednaekim: didnt it have a plug ?
<nosrednaekim> nope... it was pretty old.
<Kousotu> chibiace: lemme boot my virtual fedora, and see if I can make that work
<Kousotu> chibiace: can we wok from that, and then apply it to Ubuntu?
<chibiace> Kousotu: if you want
<Kousotu> ok, lemme load Fedora
<Kousotu> chibiace: any idea what "SELinux" is?
<RAOF> Security Enhanced Linux.
<nosrednaekim> "Security enhanced" developed by the NSA
<Kousotu> ah..
<Kousotu> thx
<Arwen> SELinux is a bunch of rules governing executables based on extended filesystem attributes (going by memory here)
<RAOF> AFAIK it requires a fair amount of setup in Ubuntu before it works.
<Arwen> it's not at all easy to use
<RAOF> And it gave fedora people *huge* headaches when they turned it on.
<RAOF> But I think that's now fixed, pretty much.
<Kousotu> RAOF: yes, I have heard that too, and seen how to do it
<RAOF> We've got AppArmour installed & enabled at the moment, which is a simpler (but technically inferior, from what I've read) system for the same sort of thing.
<Invincible_2> wth?
<Invincible_2> DAMNIT!
<Kousotu> there we go lol
<Kousotu> chibiace: ok, fedora is loaded
<Kousotu> now what?
<Kousotu> lol
* Kousotu waits for help now
<kiba> firefox seem to be really slow in connecting and looking up stuff
<kiba> why is this?
<DanaG> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DanaG> That's one possibility.
<Kousotu> kiba: how long have you had the OS running?
<Kousotu> chibiace
<kiba> Kousotu: since I brought and set up the computer
<sid> I have a camera built-in to my LCD on my laptop, how can I identify what type it is?
<kiba> Kousotu: ever since I upgrade my system to testing..it alway been slow
<Kousotu> kiba: then you might want o clean th cache
<Kousotu> to*
<sparr> wish me luck on dist-upgrade from edgy to gutsy
<Pici> ...
<Stormx2> sparr:uhhh...
<Pici> sparr: You really shouldnt do that.
<sparr> wow, fastest failed upgrade ever.
<Kousotu> lol
<Stormx2> xD
<RAOF> sparr: Really, really go through Feisty.  Edgy->Fiesty->Gutsy *should* work.  Edgy->Gutsy is totally unsupported.
<Kousotu> can anyone tell me why my touchpad still works?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34620/
<Pici> Kousotu: probably because its mapped to /dev/input/mice?
<Kousotu> Pici: can you help me remove it?
<Pici> remove what?
<Kousotu> my touchpad
<Pici> uh
<Pici> hold on, brb
<Kousotu> k
<sparr> well, if anyone cares...  dist-upgrade from edgy to gutsy fails completely
<Arwen> we don't care :-)
<Arwen> skipping versions is intentionally not supported
<Kousotu> lol
<sparr> it tries to install conflicting packages.  apt-get thinks that libdevmapper1.02 is both autoremove-able AND essential  :)
<RAOF> sparr: See point "don't care" :)
<RAOF> sparr: However, we *do* care if Edgy->Feisty->Gutsy breaks.
<sparr> i wish ubuntu had something like debian unstable  :(
<ggilbert> they do, it's gutsy
<sparr> thats the only down side to switching distros
<sparr> ubuntu+1 and debian unstable are nothing alike
<Arwen> you can permanent unstable by switching to the devel release as soon as it's out o.O
<Kousotu> wb Pici
<Pici> ty
<sparr> debian unstable is rock solid 99% of the time for 99% of users.  ubuntu+1 is guaranteed to fail for almost anyone until at least a few weeks into the dev cycle
<Arwen> eh? it usually starts working without a glitch for me at the first beta
<sparr> sure, first beta
<RAOF> sparr: Indeed.  During the time when we catch up to Debian unstable :)
<Kousotu> yw
<sparr> first beta for gutsy is still 5(?) weeks away
<Pici> Kousotu: I'd suggest figuring out what module your touchpad is using and then blacklisting it
<Kousotu> pci: wel, can you help me with that?
<Arwen> sparr, I suppose. Other than the gdm failure at logout, it works fine here.
<ggilbert> the biggest difference is the length of the release cycle. Debian moved at a rather glacial pace, so the breakage was more spread out
<Arwen> heh, glacial
<sparr> on another topic...  why does ubuntu 'waste' my time with wacom and synaptic entries in xorg.conf by default?  now that i finally have a machine with a wacom input...  it doesnt Just Work.  so whats the point?
<Kousotu> pici: well, can you help me with that?
<Pici> Kousotu: I'm thinking how to get that information
<Kousotu> k
<Arwen> sparr, how so? having the entries is harmless
<sparr> Arwen: having them spams me with errors every time i have to look into the x logs
<Arwen> so, do a search and replace or something
<Arwen> or edit them out
<Instabin> Are the iso images updated with the new 100.14.11 driver
<sparr> i do edit them out
<sparr> it seems bad to have (EE) lines in the xorg logs by default for most users
<sparr> when they dont SEEM to help
<Pici> Kousotu: hmm... I'm not sure this is going to work the right way. Could you disable it through your BIOS?
<sparr> i was glad when i saw i had a wacom touchscreen.  "wow, ubuntu supports that out of the box, i know this because ive had to disable those conf lines many times"
<sparr> and then...  doesnt work
<Kousotu> Pici: I doubt it
<ggilbert> sparr: That's kind of funny
<Arwen> sparr, well, wacom support is dodgy last I checked. You'd be glad if you had a synaptics touchpad though.
<Kousotu> Pici: we can experiment in fedora if you want, I don't really care about it
<sparr> im sure whoever i sell the tablet to will just reformat and install a pirated copy of xp tablet edition anyways...  but it would be nice to have it working in linux
<Pici> Kousotu: I dont feel comfortable doing that.
<Kousotu> Pici: either that or jus wai for me to make a virtual Ubuntu
<Pici> I havent touched fedora in years.
<Pici> I'd double check your bios though if you really want to disable it.
<Kousotu> Pici: o, leme make a virtul ubuntu then
<Kousotu> (this'll just take a few mins)
<Pici> I meant your computer's bios, not the virtual machine's bios fyi
<Kousotu> yes, I know
<Kousotu> but I doubt the Bios has that option
<Kousotu> and this way we can ply wih no harm to worry about
<Kousotu> lol
<Pici> Well I dont think its going to work.  My laptop binds both the trackpad and the nub to psmouse, which probably also controls your external mouse. So blaclisting that might also remove regular mouse functions
<Kousotu> Pici: hence the virtual ubuntu
<Kousotu> lol
<Pici> hm... my sound appears to be broken with the new kernel
<Tretle> could someone help me out with a gutsy installation
<Tretle> I have an oem copy of windows on a seperate partition but ubuntu detected it and wouldnt allow me to enter a user name in the installation process
<Tretle> so now I cant login because I dont know the username
<Kousotu> try the windows one
<Kousotu> in all lowercase
<Tretle> I did, no luck
<Tretle> I dont even understand why it thinks it should do that in the first place
<Tretle> just because another os ubuntu is being shared with is an oem doesnt mean that the users control should be taken away
<Kousotu> Tretle: I set it not to, I have my own login
<Tretle> and where does it give you the option?
<Kousotu> Tretle: were you install, mport "to inport non, select none and continue"
<CydeSwype> hey all.  i've been troubleshooting all day (since the kernel upgrade).  trying to get nvidia back to its working state (so i can run compiz, external monitor, etc).  i've tried using the nvidia-glx-new package...but i think i'm still missing the nvidia kernel
<Kousotu> Tretle: can you boot to windows?
<Tretle> using windows right now
<nosrednaekim> CydeSwype: that should be a dependency of the nvidia-glx-new package
<Tretle> unfortunately
<Kousotu> Tretle: open disc manager
<Tretle> in windows
<Kousotu> right-click "my computer" (compute on Vista) and select manage
<Kousotu> yea
<CydeSwype> nosrednaekim: one would think so...but it doesn't seem to appear in synaptic.  i'm still thinking i may have some goofy sources
<Kousotu> Tretle: What windows version are you running?
<Tretle> gott you so far
<Tretle> vista
<nosrednaekim> CydeSwype: hmm humm
<Kousotu> ok, wanted to know
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> cause Vista is set up diferently than XP
<Tretle> what should I be trying to do?
<Kousotu> select disk management
<Tretle> get to a partition manager
<Tretle> ?
<Kousotu> that's what disk management is
<Tretle> yep
<Kousotu> select it
<Tretle> yep
<Kousotu> it shows (unknown partion,healthy)
<Kousotu> corect?
<Tretle> it shows 3 of them
<Kousotu> 3?
<Kousotu> hm..
<Kousotu> sec
<CydeSwype> what's that website where i can post a snippet for people to see?  i'll post my sources.list
<Tretle> wait
<Tretle> do u mean unknown instead of primary?
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kousotu> sec
<CydeSwype> yeah that thing  ;^)  thanks
<Kousotu> on the bottom is says Healthy (unknown)
<Kousotu> right?
<kelsa|martalli> When I start up, the computer hangs and goes into what I believe is a maintenance shell.  It then gives ream after ream of error messages.  If I kill the udev preocess, then everything is fine....I wonder if it might be looking for some old external drive (this computer has been upgraded since dapper and now is on gutsy)
<kelsa|martalli> Is there a way to start off fresh with an new fstab, or am I taking a stab in the wrong direction?
<CydeSwype> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34738/
<CydeSwype> that's my sources.list
<Tretle> no
<Tretle> doesnt show that
<Kousotu> what does it show?
<Tretle> what exactly should I be trying to do? could I do it from gparted?
<Kousotu> no, you want to remove the ext3 partions and star over
<Tretle> system, boot, page file
<Kousotu> on XP they come up Healthy ( Unknown partion)
<Tretle> and it goes on like that in the drive header
<Tretle> I installed vista first and then ubuntu over it if that helps
<Kousotu> Tretle: cn you send me a snapshot of the dick maager on VIstapleas?
<Kousotu> oops..
<Kousotu> disk*
<Kousotu> lol
<Tretle> lol
<nedw> are all these bugs going to be fixed or just postponed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/tribe-5/
<nedw> tribe-5 is tomorrow!
<Tretle> really
<Tretle> have no screenshot app
<Kousotu> tretle: print screen, paste in Paint
<Kousotu> print screenis the inbedded snapshot maker for windows
<Kousotu> Pici: hey
<Pici> Kousotu: hmm?
<Kousotu> Pici: oh wait.. ubuntu v is still installing lol
<Tretle> will I post the screen on pastebin or what?
<Kousotu> Pici: sorry, I though tit was done
<Kousotu> Tretle: email it lol
<kelsa|martalli> Tretle: post the pic on flickr or something similar
<Pici> Kousotu: You're going to have to ask someone else to help you, I'm going afk for a few hours
<Pici> Kousotu: good luck
<Kousotu> Pici: darn...
<Kousotu> Pici: I'll be here all day ;)
<Tretle> http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diskmanagerqi6.jpg
<Kousotu> ty
<Tretle> yw
<Kousotu> delete the 3 un nammes partions
<Kousotu> leave C and D aloe
<Kousotu> that will remove ubiuntu from your system, and we'll work from there
<kelsa|martalli> Tretle:  By the way, if you ever wanted to do this without Windows (no windows on the computer, etc), you could do it with a livecd such as the gparted livecd
<Kousotu> kelsa|martalli: I've had alot of probelms with Gparted
<Kousotu> kelsa|martalli: and this is about the easiest wy to do it
<Kousotu> lol
<kelsa|martalli> Kousotu:  It has always worked well for me, but I have probably used qtparted more (underlying program is the same however).  OpenBSD munched one of my laptops hard drives, so it has set sort of a low standard =)
<Tretle> well up to today I ws using gutsy as my main system for a few months
<kelsa|martalli> Tretle:  A few months?  You must have installed tribe-1
<Tretle> but the Im starting a course in advanced networks and software design and the college want the students to use windows
<kelsa|martalli> I only apt'd up last week (I feel unadventurous now =)
<Rexbron> hey, any Ubiquity devs in here?
<Rexbron> bug 134178
<Kousotu> lol
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134178 in ubiquity "[gutsy]  ubiquity crashes with InstallStepError: LanguageApply failed with error 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134178
<Kousotu> I felt rather gutsy (no pun intended) and installed Tribe4 alpha for a while
<Kousotu> lol
<kelsa|martalli> Is there any way to start over with a new fstab?  I suppose just deleting the file won't work (like it might with my .gnome directory)
<kelsa|martalli> Maybe I should rephrase it...if I delete (rename) my fstab file...will my system not boot?
<RAOF> kelsa|martalli: Yes.  That is correct.
<kelsa|martalli> shucks
<Tretle> before I go, you dont know why its taking so long to fix the duplicating documents and desktop in the places section of the panel so you?
<Kousotu> Tretle: I don't know if his will work, but...
<Kousotu> lok for an EXT3 partion driver for VIsta
<Kousotu> and then move what you want to keep
<Tretle> eh.... I could always through a copy of dapper in and use gparted on that
<kelsa|martalli> Here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34741/  There is an esternal USB drive with several partitions and I think this drive and the fstab has been confusing feisty and more so gutsy (gutsy really won't boot unless I kill the udevd from the maintenance shell)
<Tretle> i'll give it another go
<Tretle> thx for the help
<Tretle> cya
<Jordan_U> kelsa|martalli, An external drive shouldn't need to be in your fstab unless it needs to be dealt with in a specific way
<kelsa|martalli> Jordan_U:  So I could delete/comment out the lines referring to the external drive and see if that helps?
<kelsa|martalli> The fstab and the whole install date back to dapper
<BotLobsta> has anyone else noticed the progress bar on the startup splash screen not working in xubuntu?
<DanaG> Wow, I installed Gutsy on a system that normally idles at 70 C, and now it's idling at 59.
<DanaG> This is a laptop that normally idles at 70 C, and at load can hit 85 or 87.  Oh, and it's an Athlon XP 1400.
<DanaG> I'm surprised the CPU isn't dead, actually.  I set the hostname to "silicon-oven" to be somewhat clever.
<DanaG> But this dynticks really makes a big difference.
<Kousotu> np Tretle
<DanaG> Just one issue with that old laptop: zero battery life.  Batteries are apparently dead.  They go from 0%, charging, to 100%, not charging, and back.  I pulled out the battery for fear of starting a fire, or something.
<kelsa|martalli> DanaG:  Is that new with gutsy?
<DanaG> The battery thing?  Nope, it's there even in Windows.
<DanaG> I just installed feisty by rebuilding 'instlux' myself, and then using net install.
<DanaG> s/just/just today/
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Yeah, I am just disappointed that we won't get the new scheduler for Gutsy
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I had a battery balloon to about three times its width, luckily I saw it and took it out of my laptop while it was still just a one cm bulge
<Vuen> hey guys, is compiz still on by default on the latest testing releases of gutsy?
<Jordan_U> Vuen, Yes
<DanaG> What's the proper way to get rid of dead batteries?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Vuen> awesome
<Vuen> are they making a whitelist of cards for which it will be enabled by default? and if so, where might one see such a list?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Many times the manufacturer will take it for proper disposal
<RAOF> Vuen: No, there's a blacklist of cards that can't work, and then we detect whether or not your driver/card combo can run compiz.
<Vuen> that's cool
<RAOF> Vuen: For details, see less $(which compiz) :)
<Vuen> is everything ati on the blacklist? or have they released drivers that work yet?
<Kousotu> RAOF: can you help me blacklist my touchpad?
<RAOF> Kousotu: No, sorry.
<RAOF> Vuen: No.  The blacklist is currently "nv, vesa, vmware".
<Jordan_U> Vuen, Many older ati cards run CF fine with the open source drivers
<Vuen> ah
<DanaG> Oh yeah, you should see the heatsink on that laptop: it's 1/2 inch tall, 1.5 inches broad, and 1 inch thick (through the fins).
<Kousotu> damn..
<RAOF> Vuen: The open-source ati drivers run compiz fine, and the fglrx drivers don't provide the necessary features.
<DanaG> Somebody at HP must've been drunk, or something, when designing that laptop.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Shouldn't fglrx be on there too, or do they not put it there in case someone installs XGL?
<DanaG> It also has a floppy controller AND a spot on the PCB for the ribbon AND a slot on the exterior; however, the slot is covered with a blanking plate due to one oversight:
<DanaG> If you put a floppy drive there, it'd occupy the same space as the hard drive.  Oops.
<RAOF> Jordan_U: No.  We only blacklist drivers that die when we try to detect whether they can run compiz.
<Vuen> ah. makes sense
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Ahh, OK
<Vuen> that's sweet.
<Vuen> any news on the kubuntu+compiz front? or is that still a no go?
<RAOF> Since we can safely detect that fglrx is crap, we don't need to explicitly blacklist it :)
<Jordan_U> RAOF, What is the procedure for detection?
<RAOF> Dunno, ask a Kubuntuite :)
<Vuen> i'm running kgutsy here, but i don't know whether compiz is on by default :p
<Jordan_U> Vuen, What GFX card do you have?
<Vuen> nvidia 6600
<kelsa|martalli> Ahah...I still have the problem, but I discovered this bug report: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg382751.html which is exactly what I have
<Vuen> no no, i can figure out whether compiz is running...
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Does the driver support: (1) GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap (detected with glxinfo), (2) Is Composite enabled (detected with xvinfo)
<kelsa|martalli> They recommend uninstalling evms
<Vuen> i'm just wondering whether it's by default on a fresh install
<kelsa|martalli> Without evms, will I lose access to my external drives?
<Jordan_U> RAOF, I assume xvinfo is where some drivers crash?
<Jordan_U> Vuen, Enable restricted drivers and see :)
<Amaranth> what scheduler?
<Amaranth> gutsy has CFS
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, Oh, nvm then :)
<Vuen> Jordan_U: i upgraded from feisty, i won't be able to see
<Vuen> besides, i'm already using compiz
<Kousotu> cn someone help me disable mytouchpad?
<Vuen> i'm just wondering whether it's on by default.
<Vuen> on a fresh install.
<Vuen> anyway nevermind
<Amaranth> kubuntu is not getting compiz
<Amaranth> ever
<Amaranth> they're waiting for kde4
<Amaranth> because, quite frankly, kwin blows compiz away
<Vuen> ok see that's all i wanted to know
<Vuen> thx
<DanaG> Ooh, on this snd-via82xx driver, ac97 powersave breaks Gnome.
<kelsa|martalli> Does kwin have the cube?
<DanaG> I think I should confirm that, and if it's true, that's a big bug.
* kelsa|martalli loves the cube and loves kde too
<CydeSwype> this may be a bit of a newb question....but how do i know if i need nvidia glx, glx-new or glx-legacy?
<Jordan_U> CydeSwype, Restricted manager should choose the correct one
<CydeSwype> Jordan_U: cool.  trouble is, i tell the restricted driver manager app to "do the nvidia thing" and it says cool...makes me reboot...but i still come back up with an API mismatch error
<Jordan_U> CydeSwype, Have you checked for any bugs filed in launchpad?
<CydeSwype> yeah...but i'm not really sure what to look for.  nothing comes up for api mismatch
<CydeSwype> whenever i search the bugs on launchpad with just the term "nvidia" i get an error...guess i should report that to the launchpad people
<CydeSwype> went that time
<CydeSwype> nothing blah
<CydeSwype> hmm...modprobe nvidia should come back with something shouldn't it?
<CydeSwype> reboot time brb
<Jordan_U> CydeSwype, It should output nothing unless there is an error
* Jordan_U has horrible timing
<DanaG> Dang, S3 TwisterK: no non-power-of-two textures.
<johnficca> I'm pretty amazed I've not have a problem with gutsy gibbon in like two months
<Vuen> i've had problems
<johnficca> what kind ?
<Vuen> open office wouldn't start for about two months
<Vuen> actually it still won't start
<Vuen> sometimes it shows the splash screen, sometimes it doesn't... either way it doesn't start up
<johnficca> you could try downloading it from the web site
<Vuen> meh
<Vuen> i don't use ooffice anyway
<Vuen> i use tex
<Jordan_U> Vuen, Using KDE?
<Vuen> yeah
<Jordan_U> KDE unfortunately tends to not get nearly as much attention as Gnome
<Vuen> i don't really mind, honestly i couldn't care less. if i desperately need to open a .doc, i just use abiword
<Vuen> but i write *everything* in tex. lately i've been job searching so my resume, etc all in tex
<Vuen> and kile is so awesome
<johnficca> I like the new gummy clearlooks theme a lot
<Tm_T> Vuen: I prefer plain txt
<Vuen> a plain txt resume isn't exactly presentable...
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> I rather read plain text than overstyled doc
<Tm_T> really
<Vuen> so would i, but a potential employer wouldn't.
<Tm_T> depends
<wweasel> I am trying to upgrade my Feisty system to Gutsy...passing "update-manager -d" simply gives me an update-manager window telling me there is nothing new to install
<Vuen> they're likely to pass over your resume for something decently typeset.
<Vuen> wweasel: that's because there isn't. gutsy's not out yet
<wweasel> Vuen: I know it's ubuntu+1. The wiki said that should work
<Tm_T> Vuen: well, my last "job" liked txt more than doc, styled or not ;)
<Vuen> ah. that's a minority in the real world.
<DanaG> Mmm, 87 celsius... nice and toasty.
<CydeSwype> so for anyone interested:  after this morning's update to kernel -10, i rebooted and couldn't get nvidia working (had to switch xorg.conf to nv).  kept getting api mismatch error.  just now, i tried switching to nvidia-glx-new.  that didn't fix it, but when i went to restricted driver manager,and re-enabled nvidia driver (and rebooted) that fixed it
<DanaG> Oh, you need -c -d, not just -d
<Tm_T> DanaG: Sauna?
<DanaG> Do saunas get that hot?
<CydeSwype> so i guess the re-install of nvidia-glx was what solved it for me
<Tm_T> DanaG: usually hotter
<Tm_T> DanaG: if you're in Finland that is
<Vuen> 89 C? where are you???
<DanaG> It's a crappy laptop with an all-too-small heatsink.
<Tm_T> DanaG: just had idea to heat up sauna, I like easy and tender so 90 C is my target
<DanaG> Picture trying to cool an Athlon XP 1400 with something the size of an eraser (the rubber brick, .5" by .5" by 1" or so).
<wweasel> DanaG: Still no offer to go to Gutsy with "gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'"
<DanaG> Before Gutsy, it would idle at 70, and load at 85 or even 90!
<DanaG> Now it idles at 60, thanks to dynticks.
<Vuen> wweasel: i just did sudo sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/' /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update and dist-upgrade... but the guides don't recommend that
<DanaG> My hostname: amaterasu
<Tm_T> I wonder what temp my cpu is in idle, it's always 100 % busy
<Vuen> so try at your own risk
<Vuen> Tm_T: how come?
<Tm_T> Vuen: BOINC etc
<DanaG> On my current non-crappy laptop, I run 2 instances of folding@home, niced to +19.
<Tm_T> and compiling, ofcourse
<Tm_T> I run World Community Grid
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Why two instances ?
<wweasel> Vuen: alright, screw the guides :) it's a clean install, i'm fed up with trying to backport everything from gutsy into feisty to get my brand new laptop to work. if it's gonna be unstable, i might as well have the latest and greatest
<DanaG> 2 cores on my good laptop.
<DanaG> But I'm sending it in for service tomorrow, and the Athlon XP laptop is the least-crappy other one we have.
<Vuen> wweasel: alright, do you know vi? pop open /etc/apt/sources.list and do :s/feisty/gutsy/g
<Vuen> wweasel: sorry, make that :%s/feisty/gutsy/g
<Vuen> save, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wweasel> Vuen: Just passed your sed command. Time to have fun, see if it works :)
<Vuen> ah
<Vuen> i just typed that off the top of my head, no idea if it will actually work...
<Vuen> i recommend checking your sources.list to make sure it worked
<Vuen> and comment out any third-party repositories (like wine, compiz, etc) before starting
* iblicf_ spap pascla
<wweasel> I did, and it did. And I commented out third parties...I've been meaning to learn how to use sed
<Vuen> yeah, sed owns all
<wweasel> Vuen: It's working fine. Thanks for the help
<DanaG> Eek, the Metacity theme on the old laptop is different from the Metacity theme on my good laptop.
<DanaG> I wonder why that is...
<DanaG> Eek, Deskbar is no longer Deskbar.
<DanaG> Now it's Desk-button-that-opens-a-window
<DanaG> And doesn't go away on escape.
<DanaG> And every time I type a letter, the window shrinks to the default size.
<DanaG> Time to go back a few versions.
<DanaG> How can I figure out why the Metacity theme is different
<DanaG> ?
<Zombie> Does anyone have a working TV out configuration for an i810?
<CydeSwype> okay, so now that i've got nvidia happy again...my other issue is that sound isn't working
<CydeSwype> was working fine before the kernel upgrade this morning
<CydeSwype> any ideas?
<CydeSwype> i think i got disconnected before my last message went through...
<CydeSwype> my last issue is sound:  had sound yesterday, lost it with the kernel upgrade this morning
<randy026> can someone help me
<Jordan_U> !ask | randy026
<ubotu> randy026: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<randy026> I just updated gusty and my nvidia drivers work compiz is working but now I have no window borders at all? How can I fix this?
<randy026> this happend to me last time I installed ubuntu to ... I really would like to switch but this crap happens lol
<Jordan_U> randy026, Does it work if you use emerald?
<sparr> is there a [k] ubuntu packaged kernel with CONFIGURE_TIMER_STATS enabled?
<CydeSwype> wow...#ubuntu didn't want to answer my question about sound issue.  i know i'm on gutsy and all, but thought it was general enough that they could help
<ertr> is there a quick and easy way to replace words in a text file from the terminal
<ertr> let's say i want to change sourclist feisty into gutsy
<martalli> ertr: You can use sed, but I am not sure the right command
<Tm_T> ertr: I think some basic commandline guides has examples
<Tm_T> !commandline
<martalli> ertr: I assume you don't want to do it by hand with vi or nanp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<martalli> I found this link: http://itmission.org/Main/UbuntuSourcesListForFeisty
<martalli> I believe you could alter that in the obvious manner for feisty to gutsy
<ertr> martalli: i could do it one by one with nano i was hoping for a less time consuming solution
<SeveredCross> sudo sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list 's/feisty/gutsy/g'
<martalli> thx SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> You're welcome.
<martalli> You may still need to go into the sources.list to make sure the only active repos are the archive.ubuntu ones
<martalli> ow your update-manager -d may fail (mine did, YMMV)
<ertr> hmmmm doesn't work for me   sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `.'
<martalli> Maybe try "sudo sed -e 's/feisty/gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list"
<martalli> (backup sources.list before playing - standard warning =)
<ertr> thanks i did martalli
<ertr> :)
<martalli> If I install kde4 out of sheer curiosity and excitement...it will simply be an alternative to kde3, correct?  Or will it cause dependency chaos?
<SeveredCross> You might end up in dependency hell.
<martalli> I selected 38 total packages titled kde4* and adept lists no packages to be removed...Hmmmm....maybe I will go for it an see what happens
<martalli> (home computer->not production, only used for digging and email and the like)
<martalli> wow - downloading 560M,,,,I hope my / partition can handle that =)
<Amaranth> crap crap crap
<Amaranth> nvidia-glx-new is 100.14.11 now
<Amaranth> i guess i'll be installing 9755 manually
<Amaranth> suck
<randy026> can someone help me? I have no window decorations at all running compiz
<snadge> Amaranth: whats wrong with that? :P
<snadge> and this whole recent situation of the proprietry drivers splitting up into.. new, not so new and ancient is really annoying
<Amaranth> thank nvidia
<Amaranth> they keep dropping support for older cards that are still widely in use
<Amaranth> the 100.14.11 driver hard locks the system when any OpenGL app exits
<Amaranth> on my machine anyway
<Amaranth> and many others
<randy026> I've installed emerald and themes and still no window decorations
<snadge> damn.. i think nvidia and ati should really put more effort into distro integration
<randy026> ATI is no more lol
<snadge> i dont think its good enough to just release a binary piece of crap.. and expect everyone to know what to do with it
<snadge> so we have situations where people try to enable proprietry drivers.. they dont work at all, then you're left in this situation to see if you can try and bodge the drivers in there yourself.. which may, or may not work etc
<sparr> upgrade to kernel 2.6.22-9-generic broke my wireless network ability.  Just Worked fine in 2.6.20-something (feisty) and 2.6.14-something (edgy)
<snadge> maybe there should be a package for the 9755 nvidia driver?
<snadge> if many people have issues with the newer one
<randy026> so no one has every had this problem?
<Xemanth> how do i do dist upgrade from feisty to gutsy? Is there wiki for it ?
<Xemanth> snadge: what problem ?
<SeveredCross> No window decorations.
<SeveredCross> Run emerald --replace from a commandline
<Xemanth> i've had that problem too, i fixed it... but i don't remember what I did
<snadge> Xemanth: amaranth was mentioning that OpenGL apps cause X to freeze when exiting?
<snadge> hard locks system even
<Xemanth> snadge: nvidia binary driver ?
<randy026> SeveredCross, I've already done that
<martalli> Xemanth: To upgrade from feisty to gutsy, run update-manager -d from the command line
<Xemanth> martalli: do i need to change sources.list feisty stuff to gutsy ?
<SeveredCross> randy026: And? Any error messages?
<randy026> Nope
<martalli> I think it will do that itself....You should comment out any repos that are not *archive.ubuntu*
<martalli> Even the canonical commercial distro
<randy026> SeveredCross,  it just sits there waiting for me to kill it with no changes what so ever
<martalli> (of course you should also comment out the repo which must not be named ... if anyone is still using it)
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<randy026> Yes it is... I didint have emerald installed before when this started though...
<randy026> Then I installed it.. still didnt work so then I installed the themes still didnt work
<snadge> Xemanth: yes.. 100.14.11
<Ayabara> any of you have acrobat reader working in gutsy?
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> Actually, no,I lied.
<SeveredCross> Not installed, never needed it.
<Ayabara> SeveredCross: what do you use? I've tried getting used to Evince, but it's just not my cup of tea
<SeveredCross> I just use Evince. ::shrugs::
* Ayabara feels picky
<Xemanth> snadge: i haven't had any problems with it
<Xemanth> snadge: at least with ioquake3
<Ayabara> anyone else using acroread instead of evince?
<atlas95> salut
<iblicf_> hi guys ,,how to deal with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when i use "dist-upgrade" ?
<Xemanth> iblicf_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<iblicf_> Xemanth, ..okay ,thx ,i 'll try it
<Zombie> Does anyone have a working TV out configuration for an i810?
<DSpair> Morning all...
<DSpair> Can anyone offer advice on using displayconfig-gtk to get Multi-Head working under Gutsy?
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy
<praecox> I have nVidia GeForce 5700 and after my last software upgrade and reboot
<praecox> Xorg doesn't start properly, log says Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.
<praecox> but everything worked just fine before I did upgrade.
<pvandewyngaerde> what kernel ?
<pvandewyngaerde> (uname -a)
<praecox> nothing has changed in configuration since last upgrade.
<praecox> it's 2.6.22-9-generic
<praecox> it's distributed kernel with Kubuntu Gutsy.
<praecox> lsmod says nvidia module is loaded...
<RAOF> this is odd, since the new kernel is .22-10-generic :)
<RAOF> praecox: You're possibly running the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<praecox> RAOF, well, I had some troubles during prior upgrades with that kernel and aptitude suggested removing it as it caused some conflicts there.
<praecox> RAOF, yes, exactly.
<RAOF> Ba baw!  New version, and the kernel module is only found in l-r-m...-10 :)
<praecox> RAOF, I can try to install new kernel, maybe dependency problems are now fixed.
<RAOF> They are for me.
* RAOF is running nvidia-glx-new + -10-generic.
<praecox> all right then, what package for -10-generic should I try to install then?
<RAOF> linux-generic
<praecox> linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic?
<RAOF> linux-generic.  That package should pull in all the appropiate fandangles
<praecox> any restricted ones?
<RAOF> Yes, it'll pull in those too.
<praecox> oh, right. got it.
<praecox> thanks. let's wait till installation is complete.
<praecox> all right, got it. reboot.
<RAOF> :)
<praecox> kk, after reboot everything came back to normal. cheers guys.
<praecox> RAOF, thanks.
<masterloki> is hplib broken in gusty
<praecox> is there any way I can run Xinerama in XGL?
<dariuskane> evening folks... just finished a gutsy install and the new device mapper isnt very descriptive... my fstab is full of /dev/dm-0 ... /dev/dm-5 references with no clue as to which partition or drives those belong to... anyway to find out?
<praecox> (as Composite doesn't run properly in Gutsy under KDE/Xorg)
<RAOF> praecox: ????  Really?
<RAOF> praecox: What's composite-broken with the nvidia drivers?
<praecox> RAOF, I have no clue, but it simply doesn't work. after running compiz --replace titlebars disappear for a moment, after that everything comes back to normal and he says compiz crashed.
<masterloki> Have some problems with my printer is ther anyone that can help me or gudie me though what I need to do to get it working again
<praecox> RAOF, I've got lots of X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181
* RAOF blinks.
<praecox> RAOF, odd thing is compiz --replace ran from terminal keeps running, but no effects are available. I mean titlebars comes back to normal, application doesn't stop but nothing happens/works.
<RAOF> praecox: By "nothing works' what do you mean?  Wobbly windows *aren't* enabled by default.
<Amaranth> praecox: if compiz fails to start it load metacity
<Amaranth> the 'compiz' you're running is actually a shell script
<praecox> RAOF, even if they're enabled, nothing happens.
<Amaranth> it does some system checks, tries to start the real compiz, and loads metacity as a fallback
<Amaranth> so you're getting metacity, not compiz
<praecox> Amaranth, good point. so that's what happened here.
<shirish> RAOF: how do I do xrandr , my screen is too large & I can't get the drop-down menu
<praecox> Amaranth, anyway, compiz shell script keeps running.
<praecox> Amaranth, any ideas what can be done to run it successfully?
<Amaranth> if you're getting that error trying to start it, no
<praecox> Amaranth, I have already run compiz properly in XGL, but want it in my normal, daily environment. (as I can't get XGL to work with Xinerama)
<praecox> Amaranth, is it a bug? should I fill in some forms?
<Amaranth> nvidia?
<praecox> yes, nvidia.
<Amaranth> i wouldn't bother
<shirish> Amaranth: I want to have a bigger resolution, how can I do that, its an i845 GE/GV chipset . I used Display to change resolutions but can't see the menu now
<praecox> GeForce 5700 in exact.
<praecox> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Amaranth> if you file a bug against compiz i'll move it to nvidia and it'll sit there forever since no one except nvidia can work on it
<praecox> it's after my last X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181 entry.
<Amaranth> shirish: can't see what menu?
<Amaranth> praecox: sign up for the nvnews forums and complain in there
<RAOF> praecox: Another option may be to use the nvidia-glx, rather than nvidia-glx-new package.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> wait
<Amaranth> i know
<Amaranth> praecox: sudo vim /usr/bin/compiz
<praecox> RAOF, I believe I have already tried it some day as Amaranth has advised.
<RAOF> praecox: You'd need to manually remove the /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed file.
<Amaranth> praecox: change INDIRECT=1 to INDIRECT=0
<Ayabara> I dist-upgraded and rebooted now, and my networking didn't come up properly by itself
<Ayabara> had to do a "/etc/init.d/networking restart" for things to work
<praecox> Amaranth, ok, changed it. anything else?
<Amaranth> try to start compiz again
<praecox> Amaranth, ok.
* RAOF hasn't had that problem.  He's using his new, improved Xgl packages :)
<dariuskane> evening folks... just finished a gutsy install and the new device mapper isnt very descriptive... my fstab is full of /dev/dm-0 ... /dev/dm-5 references with no clue as to which partition or drives those belong to... anyway to find out?
<RAOF> Amaranth: So, if --indirect-rendering now segfaults, how do we work around the BWB?
<Amaranth> RAOF: you don't
<Amaranth> that's not a good workaround anyway
<RAOF> Amaranth: Spectacular!
<Amaranth> it only helps a few people
<Amaranth> for everyone else it just messes things up
<Amaranth> can't use vsync, can't use mipmap
<praecox> Amaranth, I restarted X, just in case, and ran compiz --replace from terminal. same god damn thing:
<praecox> X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181 Major opcode:  157 Minor opcode:  8 Resource id:  0x1e00089
<praecox> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<RAOF> Compiz segfaults when selecting Gaussian blur...
<Amaranth> praecox: nvnews it is
<praecox> (it's last entry)
<praecox> Amaranth, so there is no other help for me?
<praecox> ok, let me check nvnews...
<Amaranth> or just use nvidia-glx
<Amaranth> the 100.14.11 driver _SUCKS_
* RAOF laughs derisively.
<leo_rockw> after upgrading the kernel i have some sound issues. i plug in my headphone and the speakers keep working, anyone else with this problem?
<Amaranth> unless you have a geforce 8xxx it's not worth using
<RAOF> Why expect nvidia to fix their bugs?
<MonkeyFit> and if you do have an 8xxx series, is there anything better?
<RAOF> MonkeyFit: No, you're stuck with it.
<Amaranth> MonkeyFit: Buy intel
<RAOF> That too.
<praecox> Amaranth, well, I remind I have already tried it with no results.
<RAOF> Intel are apparently soon to release some standalone graphics cards that don't suck at gaming.
<praecox> Amaranth, you advised me to check nvidia-glx iirc.
<MonkeyFit> RAOF: do you have a source for this information
<RAOF> MonkeyFit: Uuum, a half-remembered arstechnica article
<Amaranth> praecox: wasn't me
<Amaranth> RAOF: that's a couple years away
<RAOF> Amaranth: Just in time for my next laptop, then :)
<Amaranth> for what i do the x3100 is perfect
<Assid> heya
<praecox> Amaranth, I'm pretty sure it was you and/or RAOF. we have spoken about it few weeks ago, while I was right after Gutsy installation and couldn't get Compiz to work.
<Assid> anyone here using a samba pdc?
<Assid> x3100 ? isnt that the intel graphics chipset which is shipped with most dell lappy?
<praecox> Amaranth, and you also adviced me trying Xgl which worked for me but couldn't manage Xinerama to work with it.
<DSpair> Assid: Yes, but not on Gutsy
<Assid> DSpair: wouldnt matter.. the setup should be the same
<Amaranth> praecox: oh, yeah
<Amaranth> praecox: I think we came to the conclusion that you just couldn't use compiz
<Assid> DSpair: im having major issues getting the users to authenticate and having the workstatiosn joing the pdc
<DSpair> Assid: What are you using for your backend?
<Assid> it just wont join
<RAOF> How is that possible?  Why are nvidia's drivers broken for a recent, but not too recent, card?
<praecox> Amaranth, that's why I come back here. just thought maybe some gutsy upgrades since then might have helped me with it. unfortunately I was wrong.
<praecox> Amaranth, yeah, exactly. only with Xgl. but please, tell me what's the real reason why I can't use compiz?
<praecox> Amaranth, I mean, as it works in Xgl, is it a bug in KDE/Xorg or what?
<Amaranth> praecox: nvidia is sucking big time
<Assid> DSpair: im open for suggestions.. smbpasswd ok?
<Amaranth> praecox: when you use Xgl all nvidia has to do right is OpenGL
<DSpair> Assid: That's probably the easiest.
<Assid> or should i use tdbsam
<DSpair> Assid: It's been a while, so bear with me.
<Amaranth> praecox: when you don't they have to do OpenGL, Composite, Render, and texture_from_pixmap correctly
<RAOF> praecox: You can try to resurrect the xinerama patch to Xgl.  We dropped it a while back because the packager didn't know how to fix it.
<DSpair> Have you turned up debugging to 99 in the smb.conf file?
* RAOF should probably try to resurrect that patch, really.
<Amaranth> RAOF: jdong said he couldn't get it to apply because it was already applied but in a different way
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, so xinerama+Xgl may work?
<Amaranth> RAOF: according to praecox no
<DSpair> Assid: Usually, the answer to these problems is screaming at you in the logs.
<praecox> Amaranth, well, I'm not authority here, but I just couldn't manage it to work.
<Amaranth> in think in seville when we were discussing using Xgl we had decided that dual monitors are a small enough group to ignore wrt to bling and sane user switching
<Amaranth> in the short term, anyway
<DSpair> Has anyone had any luck with getting an Intel i945 working with Compiz and Xinerama/Xrandr?
<coNP> No sound today -- is it known?
<Amaranth> coNP: turn your 'headphones' up
<coNP> No sound card at all :(
<Amaranth> coNP: install linux-ubuntu-modules
<coNP> With yesterday's kernel.
<praecox> Amaranth, oh gee, so not only I'm unlucky guy who can't get Compiz working under my Xorg/KDE, but I'm also damn unlucky cause can't manage Xinerama to work with Xgl?!
<coNP> Thanks Amaranth
<coNP> I hope this helps
<Amaranth> coNP: How did you not have that installed?
<RAOF> praecox: So, according to the xorg mailinglist, you should be able to do TwinView + Xgl fine, right?
<coNP> Feisty box and dist-upgrade, dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> this is what you should keep linux-generic installed :)
<Assid> DSpair: username could not be found
<praecox> RAOF, yep, I've got it working fine.
<Amaranth> coNP: snd_hda_intel moved to linux-ubuntu-modules
<coNP> Amaranth: I guess no linux-generic for me
<coNP> I install it now
<RAOF> Amaranth: And broke my sound, but that's a different story :/
<praecox> RAOF, but it's a bit confusing when my windows maximize to two monitors. that's why I do prefer Xinerama.
<RAOF> praecox: So, that leaves gnome-panel spread across both screens, yes?
<RAOF> praecox: Yeah.  Hm.
<RAOF> praecox: You know, you could teach compiz about your displays I think.
<Amaranth> RAOF: no xinerama hints
<praecox> RAOF, exactly. except the gnome part, I'm using Kubuntu. ;)
<RAOF> praecox: check out the "outputs", under general options.
<Amaranth> hey, that could work
<RAOF> praecox: I'm not totally sure whether or not that will work, but it's worth a try :)
<praecox> RAOF, but I already see this will be pain in the ass...
<RAOF> praecox: Only once :)
<leo_rockw> using kernel 2.6.22-10. when i plug in my headphones the speakers keep working, is there anyone else with this problem?
<RAOF> You'd just add your two screen geometries to that list, and uncheck "detect outputs"
<atlas95> leo_rockw: i have problem too
<atlas95> whit intel-hda, i have only headphone working
<atlas95> my speakers don't work since the upgrade
<praecox> RAOF, hm, sounds good. let me try this.
<leo_rockw> atlas95, i knew you did lol. i wanted to know if we were the only two people
<atlas95> leo_rockw: this is not really the same problem but here is a problem with sound and the last kernel...
<leo_rockw> atlas95, i was going to file a bug report
<Amaranth> snd_hda_intel just got updated
<atlas95> i have do one but do an other
<atlas95> i'm not very good iin egnlsih for explain
<Amaranth> people with sigmatel chips got screwed, from the sound of it
<leo_rockw> that's me lol
<atlas95> leo_rockw: you have a intel audio too?
<leo_rockw> HDA sigmatel
<atlas95> ok
<Amaranth> i've got conexant
<Amaranth> so i got no issues
<leo_rockw> i found your bug report atlas95 and left a comment there
<Assid> DSpair: doesnt help :(
<atlas95> leo_rockw: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Amaranth> atlas95: no
<leo_rockw> i'm using the older kernel now
<RAOF> praecox: Heh.  I've just tried it on mine.  It works :)
<RAOF> praecox: Well, kinda.
<leo_rockw> atlas95, our problems are not exactly the same so i wanted to make sure what happened to me wasn't only on my end
<Amaranth> atlas95: lspci -v -s 00:1b.0
<Amaranth> atlas95: the Subsystem line is the important one
<leo_rockw> Amaranth, that was me on the bug report
<atlas95> leo_rockw: we are not alone :)
<leo_rockw> Amaranth, i'll add that to my comment then
<RAOF> Wow.  ccsm really doesn't like running on a 640x480 output.
<atlas95> hmm Amaranth
<atlas95> i pastebin the result?
<Amaranth> it's one line
<atlas95> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 309f
<leo_rockw> mine says Dell Unknown device 01cd
<Amaranth>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
<Amaranth> heh
<atlas95> HP rox!
<atlas95> :p
<Amaranth> well, we know me and atlas95 don't match
<Amaranth> atlas95: you got a dv6000?
<atlas95> no
<atlas95> a Nx9420
<Amaranth> ah, the business ones
* Amaranth got a dv8000t
<Amaranth> 17" widescreen ftw
<atlas95> yes
<leo_rockw> my lappy is 17 wide... it's awesome haha
<atlas95> what meen"ftw" please?
<leo_rockw> For The Win
<Amaranth> For The Win
<atlas95> ha ok
<Amaranth> means 'awesome'
<atlas95> ok i understand
<atlas95> english expression i hope :p
<atlas95> it is a good laptop but i want to change it
<atlas95> for have a nvidia card :( and more little
<atlas95> i would like a sony viao sz6
<atlas95> but $$$$$
<atlas95> so, we wait FTS
<Amaranth> i wanted a dell
<Amaranth> but they took away the one i wanted
<Amaranth> 15" widescreen running Ubuntu with free upgrade to 2GB RAM and 160GB HD
<atlas95> yes or a dell, friend have it under ubuntu, it is excelent
<praecox> RAOF, yea, it's kinda working...
<atlas95> RAOF=?
<atlas95> of sorry,it is a nickname :p
<ggilbert> ok, compiz-fusion is evil. I will get nothing done tonight if I keep playing with the dodge animation.
<leo_rockw> i'm using a dell and it works pretty well
<praecox> RAOF, but I still doesn't get it, why do I have 16 screens in pager, in dock?
<Amaranth> praecox: KDE?
<praecox> RAOF, I've got only 4 Desktops configured.
<RAOF> praecox: Ha!  That's bekause the kde pager sucks :)
<praecox> Amaranth, yep, KDE, Xgl.
<Amaranth> praecox: Use GNOME. :)
<Amaranth> KDE's stuff doesn't support viewports
<praecox> I used to KDE, I've got Gnome at home.
<atlas95> hmmm, i want to suggest on script for gusty and fglrx
<atlas95> howto do?
<praecox> anyway, back to Xorg, Xgl on Gutsy seems to be unstable.
<atlas95> it is a script for switch between, laptop screen, dual screen, or only external screen
<Amaranth> praecox: rock solid for me
<Amaranth> much better than straight nvidia, obviously :)
<RAOF> praecox: Me too.  What do you see on the crash front?
<leo_rockw> everybody have a good day/night... i have to go now
<Assid> hehe
<praecox> Amaranth, well, some graphic issues, in example problems with shadows in KDE menu.
<Assid> ggilbert: disable dodge.. use fade.. and be happy
<Assid> i still cant get the damn osx type desktop
<Amaranth> praecox: KDE again :P
<Assid> also.. i cant get this pdc to work
<RAOF> praecox: Will you be here in 15min or so?  I'm going home, but I'd like to hear any Xgl related wierdness.
<Amaranth> Assid: http://www.realistanew.com/random/desktop20070723.png <--this?
<praecox> RAOF, right before switching back to Xorg it simply 'closed' all my windows, hide wallpaper and like backed to startup screen with no reason. no error, no warnings. couldn't do anything. I had to force ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Assid> Amaranth: slow connection.. hold up
<Amaranth> big image
<Amaranth> if you're only dialup that'll take like 5 minutes to load
<Assid> Amaranth: yep thats the one.. or something similar to that..
<Amaranth> Assid: it crashed 5 times on my trying to take that screenshot
<Assid> ahaha
<Amaranth> very unstable
<Amaranth> got rid of it all
<praecox> and the weird thing - but probably also connected with KDE - all icons which normally appear in dock in KDE, like KWallet, Adept Notifier etc. after switching to compiz appears in top-left corner of screen.
<Assid> awn ?
<Amaranth> i had to halfway rewrite the GTK+ patch to do the menus
<Amaranth> awn is the dock
<praecox> RAOF, yea, I can stay, will repaste it to you on request.
<Amaranth> it is solid as a rock
<Assid> i cant get awn to work...
<Amaranth> praecox: also a KDE issue
<Amaranth> KDE is really broken
<Amaranth> compiz exposes its flaws and misimplementations
<praecox> or it's just not prepared for compiz...
<Assid> sostupid pdc
<Assid> i give up.. maybe play with it when i have more free time
<praecox> does it make any sense to switch from KDE to Gnome on Kubuntu?
<jscinoz> hey guys, after the most recent kernel update, i have no sound, could someone walk through diagnosing and fixing the problem with me?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : what sound chipset?
<praecox> jscinoz, install linux-ubuntu-modules.
<jscinoz> its an intel onboard
<jscinoz> i had it working before by specifing the 3stack module in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jscinoz> praecox, already installed at latest ver
<jscinoz> I'll be back in 20 mins, dinner
<praecox> jscinoz, have you got linux-generic package installed on your system?
<atlas95> anybody could say me how t odo too have a notify-send action when a download with transmission is finish?
<atlas95> deluge-torrent have a plugin which do that but i don't want to use it
<atlas95> i would like to add this function or tweak..
<Eq|work> jscinoz : santa rosa?
<Eq|work> atlas95 : ask the transmission people?
<atlas95> they don't answer me :(
<Eq|work> well, it isn't really a ubuntu issue..
<Eq|work> it sounds to me like you'd need to make code changes to transmission
<RAOF> praecox: Hm.  I've never seen that before.  If you see it again, please file a bug :)
<praecox> RAOF, you mean disappearing windows and 'reverting' state to loading screen?
<praecox> RAOF, I've seen it few times.
<praecox> RAOF, but can't reproduce it in any way, so I'm not sure if it's worth fileing.
<praecox> ;)
<__filip_> What is the easiest way to install compiz fusion on kubuntu?
<RAOF> praecox: Hm.  Maybe next time that happens you could check ~/.xsession-errors?
<jscinoz> Eq|work, yes
<praecox> __filip_, there isn't one with Xorg, I'm affraid.
<praecox> __filip_, at least with nVidia chipset.
<praecox> RAOF, sure, will do.
<__filip_> huh, is there anyone in here that have installed compiz?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : did you make any changes to your alsa modprobe stuff before?
<Eq|work> __filip_ : compiz is installed by default in gutsy
<Eq|work> you don't do anything extra
<__filip_> Eq|work:  :S I dont have it installed..
<praecox> __filip_, I have. but it doesn't work on my chipset under Xorg, only Xgl.
<Eq|work> __filip_ : how did you install?
<__filip_> I did a freash install from gusty tribe 4.
<Eq|work> gui or alt?
<__filip_> gui
<Eq|work> hm
<__filip_> is did this "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  libcompizconfig-backend-gconf emerald" then "compiz --replace" Now it i thing it works, but i dont got any borders or what it is called..where you can minimize quit etc
<praecox> same problem as I have.
<praecox> __filip_, what graphic card?
<__filip_> nvidia 7300 gs i thing
<praecox> so you probably won't be able to run compiz under Xorg.
<__filip_> But where do i choose theme?
<__filip_> or how have you done praecox
<praecox> __filip_, you can try installing Xgl and running compiz there, worked for me.
<__filip_> ok, i will try
<jscinoz> eq|work, only change i've made was adding the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" and it was working before the last kernel update
<Eq|work> jscinoz : check it's still there.
<__filip_> praecox: I have installed xserver-xgl now but i cant ghoose xgl or something else but kde when i log in, gues i need to add som something to some file. I remember i did this when tried to install compiz on breezy..
<jscinoz> eq|work, it is
<praecox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<praecox> !xgl >> __filip_
<praecox> !xgl > __filip_
<praecox> however
<praecox> ;)
<Eq|work> jscinoz : try turning it off?
<jscinoz> already tried
<jscinoz> still no sound
<Eq|work> hrm. mine appears to be working since the update. not actually tried it yet though
* Eq|work tries
<jscinoz> What laptop are you using?
<Eq|work> it's a santa rosa one.. dell d630
<Eq|work> with sigmatel chipset for the audio
<jscinoz> im using an XPS m1330
<Eq|work> hm.. no actual sound though
<__filip_> It worked praecox =)
<__filip_> But when i have logged in all get withe so i did alt+f2 and typed compiz --replace and now it works
<__filip_> is there a way to do this every time i log in?
<praecox> yep, you can add compiz line in Autostart I think.
<__filip_> okey
<jscinoz> Eq, any ideas?
<Eq|work> not really.
<jscinoz> >_<
<Jordan_U> jscinoz, What is the problem?
<jscinoz> No sound since the last kernel update
<Jordan_U> jscinoz, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<jscinoz> Intel
<Jordan_U> jscinoz, Probably won't do anything but try "asoundconf set-default-card Intel"
<jscinoz> no good
<Eq|work> it's closer to working for me now.. but still no cigar..
<Ayabara> Hey. anyone using KDE 4 in Gutsy?
<kalman> hi all
<kalman> my headphone doesn't exclude anymore the external laptop speakers :(
<kalman> and in the Kmixer it seems that speaker control and headphone controll interact each other
<rents> hi, anyone got experiences with gutsy+beryl?
<Xemanth> rents: lemme guess you have nvidia gfx card and your window deco doesn
<Xemanth> doesn't work
<rents> i just finished burning my iso and i have ati radeon
<Xemanth> haha ati :D
<rents> :P
<Jordan_U> rents, There is really no reason to use Beryl with Gutsy, beryl is no longer being developed
<Xemanth> rents: compiz fusion
<Xemanth> rents: if you plan to use ati's proprietary driver fglrx, no usable compiz fusion/beryl for you
<Xemanth> with open source driver slight chance :)
<rents> hmm
<Jordan_U> rents, Basically, if Compiz Fusion doesn't start automatically when you boot the LiveCD, you are probably going to need to set up XGL, which is a hack
<rents> well, in feisty my beryl run very well with ati
<Jordan_U> rents, Then your card is probably supported by the open source drivers, if so you shouldn't need to do anything in Gutsy
<Jordan_U> rents, Do you know about dpkg and dependencies?
<rents> not yet :P
<Jordan_U> rents, See the topic...
<rents> yea, read it
<rents> i *think* i can handle it :P
<rents> if not, i'll give google a try
<rents> what about gutsy and vista dualboot?
<rents> any improvements in gutsy?
<Jordan_U> rents, What is there to improve upon ?
<Xemanth> more important question should be, any improvements in Vista compared to XP :D
<rents> i don't know really, maybe better support for vista's bootloader or something
<Xemanth> nada improvements
<rents> hehe
<Jordan_U> rents, Grub lets Vista boot, I'm not sure what more there is that it could do :)
<rents> oh
<Assid> hrmm.. something in the timer or scheduler seems off in the this kernel image
<Assid> like if i leave the machine idle for a while.. and come to use it.. its pretty sluggish
<rents> ok, i'll try now
<rents> bye for now and thanks
<Assid> another thing is the nvidia-glx.. or X or something.. its kinda slow compared to what it was befroe the latest updates
<Assid> if any developer does see this.. please do check this
<Jordan_U> Assid, The only way to get a developer to see it is with a bug report, though I can see how that would be awkward since you can't pinpoint the problem
<Assid> exactly :(
<Assid> hence im trying to request someone to look into it..  im sure there are some developers/ users who have way more experienve than i dop
<Assid> do
<Assid> tahts why i said it could be the scheduler .. or nvidia-glx or x or something cause it only happened aftert the latest update which had these
<Assid> the ui is less responsive.. sluggish.. sometimes hangs for a few seconds.. maybe 10 seconds too
<Assid> with/without compiz as well
<Assid> and oh yeah.. katapult.. i can never get it to work right
<Assid> 1 day it works,.. 1 day it doesn
<AnRkey> woohoo it's tribe 5 day
<Assid> how soon before packages start upstreaming?
<Eq|work> Assid : roll back to the previous kernel
<Eq|work> see what happens
<Assid> not sure how
<Eq|work> did you remove the old one?
<Eq|work> if not, then just reboot and choose it in grub
<Assid> dunno.. adept did it
<Assid> yep.. 22.9 is there.. i will boot there and play with it
<Assid> first i gotta run to the lawyer
<Assid> i still have my doubts on nvidia-glx tho
<Assid> cause yday .. i saw cpu usage of X go between 30-50% constant
<Assid> bbiab
<Xemanth> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/08/h_dot_two_sixty_four.html
<Xemanth> woot new linux flash player :D
<soc_> hi, i get the error "E: openoffice.org-reportdesigner: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" if i want to remove openoffice.org-reportdesigner
<soc_> how can i fix that?
<soc_> ubuntuusers.de/paste/14081
<soc_> www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/14081
<tehk> Anyone know how new/complete kde4 in the gutsy repos is atm?
<Eq|work> soc_ : it seems to think it isn't installed.. apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org-reportdesigner
<Eq|work> then try and remove it
<Eq|work> tehk : no idea.
<Eq|work> hrm.. think it's about time to get lunch..
<Eq|work> not sure there are enough people here for me to do so though..
<soc_> Eq|work: sory, didn't see you
<soc_> no
<soc_> doesn't work
<soc_> same error
<soc_> it seems i'm stuck
<soc_> i can't reinstall it, i can't remove it ...
<AnRkey> Xemanth, that looks really nice, finally we have decent flash movie capabilities.
<Eq|work> soc_ : dpkg --purge --force-all openoffice.org-reportdesigner
<AnRkey> soc_, have you tried removing it with --purge first and then installing it again?
<AnRkey> snap
<Eq|work> AnRkey : he only wants to remove it.
<Eq|work> but the removal process seems a bit broken
<Eq|work> for reference - --force-all is NOT something you should use generally.
<soc_> AnRkey: can't remember
<Eq|work> it can result in a _VERY_ broken system
<soc_> is possible though ...
<AnRkey> is tribe 5 gonna be late you think?, lots going on here today
<soc_> so what should i do now?
<Eq|work> afaik the tribe releases are just snapshots..
<AnRkey> what does openoffice do that breaks X?
<Eq|work> soc_: see what i said above.
<Eq|work> err.. nothing?
<soc_> ok
<soc_> lol
<soc_> so should i try dpkg --purge --force-all?
<Xemanth> AnRkey: yeah
<Eq|work> soc_ : yes. with the package name
<soc_> ok
<Hobbsee> i've never used --force-all, come to think of it
<soc_> Eq|work: openoffice seems to be quite slow in overall development ...
<Hobbsee> yes, but openoffice is a huge monolithic blob...
<AnRkey> Xemanth, we just need them to give us photoshop now :D
<soc_> Hobbsee: how could they solve that, iyo?
<soc_> no, doesn't work!
<Hobbsee> soc_: rewrite it differently, i guess
<soc_> mh ok...
<soc_> sounds bad ...
<soc_> but if you look at it ...
<soc_> c++, python, these weird uno-things, java, ...
<Eq|work> they could solve it by throwing it away.
<Eq|work> tbh
<soc_> dpkg --purge --force-all openoffice.org-reportdesigner <-- doesn't work ....
<Eq|work> it's a huge mess.
<Eq|work> ok
<Eq|work> i think you're going to have to edit the prerm script
<Eq|work> should be in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<soc_> but there's nothing equal or better at this time?
<Eq|work> specifically, said script /should/ be /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-reportdesigner.prerm
<Eq|work> i find abiword and gnumeric pretty damned good tbh
<Eq|work> and i don't really need anything beyond that.
<soc_> ok
<soc_> found that file
<soc_> Eq|work: how good is there odf-support?
<soc_> there are no results of the odf-testsuite published as far as i know
<soc_> but currently things seem quite bad sometimes between oo <->koffice <->gofice
<soc_> www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/14083
<soc_> that seems the problem
<soc_> what should i do?
<soc_> btw: is abiword developed anymore?
<Eq|work> i think so.
<Eq|work> and no idea about odf support.
<Eq|work> soc_ : find that bit in the prerm (or postrm) file, and remove it.
<rents> so far so good
<rents> installation freezed once because of migration assistant and first login gave me just a blank screen
<rents> both times reboot helped
<soc_> is it right, that abiword doesn't even use odf as it's defualt format?
<w00t> abiword uses it's own format as default
<w00t> but that doesn't matter to me, it doesn't suck so hard as OOo
<w00t> I gave up on that after it kept crashing while trying to change styles, etc
<w00t> funnily enough, the same reason I stopped using it a few years ago on windows too
<soc_> mhh
<soc_> but it will be used for olpc ... if it then doesn't use odf as a default ... taht seems pretty bad to me ...
* w00t shrugs
<w00t> to me, the format doesn't really matter - whether or not I can edit the damn document without the software continually falling down around my ears, does.
<Assid> Eq|work: you about?
<Eq|work> going for lunch
<Assid> hrmm okay
<Assid> i dont know if i should play with the older kernel.. now its acting fine. this is trange
<Assid> Amaranth: you around?
<soc_> w00t: yes, but would be nice for our odf vs. ooxml statistics :-)
* Eq|work returns
<Eq|work> argh.. mod_rewrite..
<aantoon> is there a way to use the hardware mouse in gaming instead of the cursor that comes with the game?
<Eq|work> err.. wtf?
<Eq|work> the cursor shown is a direct representation of the values recieved from the device
<Eq|work> (in terms of position)
<Eq|work> given that this is the ubuntu testing channel, and you've said 'the' game, i suspect that you're posting in the wrong chan anyway aantoon
<aantoon> well it is gaming in general
<w00t> Eq|work: i'm guessing he means "is there a way to override games theming my mouse cursor"
<aantoon> err, i use dapper and feisty and i have same problems with both distro in several games. the game cursor takes over and that gives problems
<aantoon> i was testing a program called nwmouse, and it somehow worked
<Eq|work> aantoon : what do you mean, the 'game cursor' takes over?
<Eq|work> heh
<shirish> hi all, I updated/upgraded my kernel yesterday . Today I purged the 2.6.22.9 kernel as shown here in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34798/
<shirish> now I have few questions for things which happened while it was purge 2.6.22.9, can anybody help?
<shirish> purge/purging
<Eq|work> what are the questions?
<shirish> Eq|work, thanx
<shirish> Eq|work: first of why it shows unmet dependencies, somethings got over-written or something else? line 14
<shirish> Eq|work: then line 39 at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34798/ update-initramfs generated kernel 2.6.22.9, why did it do that?
<Eq|work> shirish : because you remove the kernel, which meant that other packages had to be removed
<Eq|work> the other choice was for it to have reinstalled the kernel, but as you were trying to purge it, that's not very likely.
<shirish> right
<Eq|work> i've no idea why mkinitrd tried to build a 2.6.22-9 initrd
<Eq|work> wait
<Eq|work> yes i do
<shirish> Eq|work: go ahead
<Eq|work> the module removal postinstall scripts
<Eq|work> they will tell it to recreate the initrd for that version
<Eq|work> but as you were already removing the kernel, that got removed moments after
<Eq|work> side-affect of how ubuntu structure things
<Eq|work> nothing to worry about
<Eq|work> btw, you should remove /initrd.img.old and /vmlinuz.old
<Eq|work> they're unnecessary
<shirish> Eq|work: ok cool. I was thinking as for a user like me while I dunno much about mkinitrd or update-initramfs apart from the fact that they are important
<Eq|work> the important part is lines 63-70
<Eq|work> you may also want to remove 2.6.22-8 btw
<Eq|work> if -10 is working fine
<shirish> Eq|work: I could remove 2.6.22-8 also, but always keep a backup kernel, one never knows ;)
<shirish> that's the advantage one has in linux ;)
<shirish> Eq|work: can you look at this
<shirish>   sudo ls -la  /initrd.img.old
<shirish> ls: /initrd.img.old: No such file or directory
<shirish> Eq|work: why does it say like that, is this a hidden file or something?
<shirish> Eq|work: gnomefreak: how do I remove /initrd.img.old & /vmlinuz.old http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34798/
<isidoro> hi guys... no one is on line?
<isidoro> hi
<Hobbsee> nope
<isidoro> I have annoing problem when I plug a usb pen stik... it is mounted with ipod icon than normal external usb disk as it is
<Pici> In Gutsy?
<isidoro> Pici: to be honest in feisty final release but please help me anyway becouse I saw that this is a old bug
<Pici> isidoro: Why dont you ask it in #ubuntu where more people can see it and answer?
<Hobbsee> does it happen in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> (as well)?
<isidoro> Pici: becouse I did but seems this is a development problem
<shirish> Hobbsee: Pici: can you guys have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34798/ and tell me how to remove /initrd.img.old & /vmlinuz.old is it already removed? for
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo ls -la  /initrd.img.old
<shirish> ls: /initrd.img.old: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> shirish: that's...not an error
<Hobbsee> The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link
<Hobbsee> Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old
<Hobbsee> The link /initrd.img.old is a damaged link
<Hobbsee> Removing symbolic link initrd.img.old
<Hobbsee> ie, it's already removed.
<shirish> Hobbsee: I see, ah thanx ;)
<sparrw> my intel wifi card no longer Just Works with 2.6.22-9-generic (gutsy), worked fine with 2.6.17-10-generic (edgy) and 2.6.20-16-generic (feisty).  ideas?
<Pici> isidoro: Are you running Gutsy at all and if so does the problem occur there?
<isidoro> Pici: no I have never run gusty
<Hobbsee> sparrw: there are many intel wireless cards.
<Hobbsee> sparrw: would help if you're more specific.
<Pici> isidoro: Looks like the bug is logged here, and is confirmed to be an issue on Gutsy Tribe 4: bug 90286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90286 in hal-info "USB flash drive recognized as a music player" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90286
<sparrw> Hobbsee: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<sparrw> so says lspci
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee would suspect a lack of linux-ubuntu-modules installed.
<Hobbsee> sparrw: are you meaning "doesnt connect" or "doesnt get found"?
<sparrw> doesnt get found
<sparrw> not on knetworkmanager or iwconfig
<Hobbsee> does the light turn on?
<isidoro> Pici: yes exactly the same
<sparrw> no, but im not sure if it did when it worked.  i didnt notice one way or the other then
<Hobbsee> sparrw: then i'll go with my first guess of l-u-m not being installed
<Pici> sparrw: is ipw2200 listed as being in use in lsmod?
<sparrw> Pici: yes, by ieee80211
<sparrw> Hobbsee: where would i get that module?
<sparrw> i cant seem to find it in main/universe/multiverse
<isidoro> where can i post lshal to let you see the differences between a usb pen disk mounted in a good way and the secon one as ipod?
<Hobbsee> sparrw: restricted?
<sparrw> ok
<sparrw> looking there too
<Hobbsee> sparrw: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic
<sparrw> ahh
<sparrw> didnt give the kernel suffix
<sparrw> \heh
<sparrw> new kernel since i installed 2.6.22-9
<Pici> isidoro: It would be best if you added the information to that bug report, along with the your version of Ubuntu, kernel version.
<Pici> isidoro: I dont think theres anything we can do until the bug is fixed.
<isidoro> Pici: the strange is that this bug cames up only after I installed amarok
<isidoro> Pici: even if I configured Ipod for the real ipod device and no handle for the pen usb stik
<Pici> isidoro: amarok really should have nothing to do with the way icons are shown on the desktop. Are you using KDE or Gnome?
<isidoro> gnome
<Pici> isidoro: Then it definitly shouldnt make a difference.
<isidoro> Pici: can you say more
<Pici> isidoro: What do you mean can I say more?
<isidoro> Pici: you mean amarok is sure not a problem
<aantoon> Eq|work: aantoon : what do you mean, the 'game cursor' takes over? well...start a game, any game in full screen and the mouse cursor turns in to a hand or a sword or something. nwmouse keeps the normal cursor, and above all it settings, so you don't have any lags
<isidoro> Pici: problems cames from gnome or ubuntu
<Pici> isidoro: It looks like its a bug in hal-info,so... ubuntu
<isidoro> Pici: humm but is there a way to force to hal how handle usb devices?
<isidoro> gnome-mount can do something?
<Pici> isidoro: I do not know.
<instabin|work> Is there any way to make a new iso install image with the new packages?
<instabin|work> specificaly the kernel and restricted modules...
<Pici> instabin|work: um.. You mean like a daily build?
<instabin|work> I geuss...
<Pici> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com has them
<instabin|work> an iso that has all the updates to tribe 4?
<Pici> instabin|work: Yep.  You might just be better off waiting for tribe 5 though.
<instabin|work> Pici: sweet thanks that will help with installing to the laptop with the 8400M
<Eq|work> aantoon : can't say i've ever experienced cursor 'lag'
<Eq|work> and imo it detracts from the game to force it to be the os cursor.
<aantoon> Eq|work: yes i know :(
<shirish> Pici: I have a question, let's say I have a final release of feisty, gutsy or whatever release comes out, 2 months down the line, there are going to be something like 100 MB+ updates or something. In such a case, does cdimage.ubuntu.com also have a daily release with all updates there? I do know there would be a developmental daily release for sure.
<aantoon> Eq|work: but you don't know if there is a program like nwmouse (but then without the bugs) with puts the hardware mouse intop of the ingame mouse?
<hylje> aantoon: but thats ugly
<Hobbsee> shirish: no
<aantoon>  hylje: :) yes
<instabin|work> shirish: you could mirror the repository...
<aantoon>  hylje: but a game that dos not play is uglier :)
<instabin|work> then all the updates are allready downloaded...
<shirish> instabin|work: that would take a lot of bandwidth/work I guess
<instabin|work> Humm... I might have to get a ps3 just to put ubuntu on it...
<instabin|work> is there something special you have to do???
<shirish> instabin|work: I was under the impression that one has to do something special
<shirish> instabin|work: dinner calls, bbiaf
<instabin|work> found it
<instabin|work> shirish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<shirish> instabin|work: will look it up, although dunno what ps3 has to do with mirroring a repository but still will take a look.
<instabin|work> has nothing to do will mirroring the repo unless you set the repo up on the ps3  ;)
<Hobbsee> shirish: although, there is going to be a dapper.2
<sparrw> which kde*-dbg package will help me with System Settings crashing?
<Hobbsee> errr.....kdelibs-dbg would be the guess, if they actually have a debug package for it
<tretle> can anyone tell me what doesnt work in gutsy 64bit version
<tretle> can anyone tell me what doesnt work in gutsy 64bit version
<tretle> whoops
<tretle> like ntfs3g?
<tretle> just installed gutsy tribe4 64bit version and installing updates now
<tretle> was using 32bit version before that
<lemonade> check launchpad
<lemonade> it's impossible to tell what doesn't work
<tretle> even what genrally doesnt work in 64bit versions
<Pici> Flash can be a pain to get working
<__tim> valgrind doesn't work; flash in firefox doesn't work
<Pici> But thats not something that Ubuntu can fix.
<tretle> whats valgrind?
<__tim> a debugging tool, only interesting for developers
<tretle> wasnt the source released for flash or isnt there an open source version?
<Pici> tretle: Theres gnash.  Flash is still closed.
<Pici> !gnash | tretle
<ubotu> tretle: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tretle> does gnash have 64bit support?
<shirish> ubotu swfdec | tretle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> bah
<shirish> tretle: there is also another competing codec called swfdec, its not packaged though afaik
<tretle> hmmm.... might be nice for gutsy64bit version of fiirefox to install one of the open source versions of flash that works with 64bit when you try and view flash
<shirish> Hobbsee: what was that about dapper.2, does anybody know?
<tretle> sorta like how totem looks for codecs
<Hobbsee> shirish: what about it?
<shirish> Hobbsee: any more news on it, or can you tell me where I can find more info on dapper.2
<Hobbsee> there's a milestone for it in launchpad, plans are for sept sometime, i think
<Hobbsee> it's all fairly quiet still
<shirish> Hobbsee: cool, a redirect or URL would be better, launchpad is a big place to find stuff like this.
<Hobbsee> b.l.n/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> left panel
<Hobbsee> not that i'msure that really helps you much
<__tim> tretle: that's more or less what it does already: it will show you an 'install plugin ...' button (doesn't work for me, but that's a different matter :))
<Eq|work> argh.. farking mod_rewrite
<tretle> __tim , did it always do that, even with edgy/feisty?
<shirish> actually what firefox should give pointer to gnash & not adobe flash-plugin (non-free)
<Eq|work> shirish : that'd be great, except that the opensource flash plugins tend to be even worse than adobe's.
<__tim> tretle: I've never used edgy or feisty on a 64-bit machine, so don't know
<Eq|work> if they work at all, they completely cane the machine
<shirish> Eq|work: I disagree with that, I am using gnash the latest packaged version & it works great, on youtube as well as elsewhere.
<tretle> another thing that wrecks my head is that you need to play a codec in totem for it to ask you whether you want to install extra codecs
<shirish> Eq|work: Of course there are issues, but nothing as before as crashing the browser or something.
<tretle> should allow you to do it in rhythmbox
<shirish> tretle: the problem there is, all the formats & hence the codecs are non-free I guess.
<shirish> ubotu restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tretle> and it should be able to tell the difference between a video file and an audio file so when you launch audio from nautilus it launches in rhythmbox and video in totem
<shirish> tretle: please look at the links ubotu has given.
<tretle> that doesnt give any information on what I just said
<tretle> I know you can just install the restricted codecs from totem and use them in rhythmbox
<shirish> then your question is?
<tretle> but rhythmbox should also give the user a prompt if the codecs are not installed when you try and play them
<tretle> like totem does
<shirish> aha, ok, that's a good idea, maybe file a bug with rhythmbox perhaps
<tretle> and totem should be the default for video and rhythmbox should be the default for audio
<tretle> I dont like the way rhythmbox tries to play my audio and video
<tretle> sorry
<shirish> tretle: I dunno about that, me personally, I use exaile & vlc
<tretle> totem
<tretle> totem should concentrate on video only
<shirish> and I'm happy with both exaile for music & vlc for all my video needs.
<__tim> tretle: it's harder to implement in rhythmbox, that's why it hasn't been done yet AFAIK
<Eq|work> argh.
* Eq|work beats his head against mod_rewrite
<shirish> Eq|work: what's mod_rewrite?
<teratoma> did ssh-add go away?
<Eq|work> shirish : apache mod
<Eq|work> teratoma : no..
<shirish> Eq|work: ah, web server stuff
<Eq|work> yes.
<shirish> Eq|work: never played with it hence didn't know
<Eq|work> need specific rules depending on somepage.php?blah=123
<Eq|work> as in not matching that, do something
<Eq|work> unfortunately, it seems to be ignoring what i tell it
<shirish> Eq|work: sad to hear that
<tretle> hmm
<tretle> restart
<tretle> cya
<neo2dot0> gdebi keeps telling me that I have to close the other administrative processes, but I am seeing none.
<neo2dot0> How can I check for theses processes?
<Eq|work> damned infinite loops
<jussi01> grrr, why does firefox open slightly smaller than the actual screen size?
<Arwen> because opening in fullscreen is stupid
<jussi01> Arwen: why do you say that?
<Assid> jussi01:  it doesnt know how to save a full screen state
<Arwen> because the reason we have multi-tasking OS' is so that we can run more than one app at a time
<Arwen> you can always maximize it if you want
<Assid> Arwen: i think he means less than maximised
<SeveredCross> Bleh.
* SeveredCross waits for the day when fsck.ntfs exists.
<Assid> hahaha
<Assid> thats gonnna be one day
<Arwen> lol
<jussi01> I want the freakin thing to start freakin maximised... is that clear enough??
<Arwen> yeah right
<SeveredCross> I have to make a qemu installation of Windows XP just so I can chkdsk this goddamn NTFS partition and start moving it to ext3.
<Arwen> jussi01, well, tough luck?
<SeveredCross> Arwen: It's in the works...The NTFS driver guys are working on it
<Assid> qemu ?
* jussi01 sighs
<SeveredCross> No, fsck.ntfs
<Arwen> huh, stays maximized here. Starts on the wrong display, but it works.
<SeveredCross> Err wrong person,
<SeveredCross> s/Arwen/Assid
<Arwen> SeveredCross, they don't even have mount.ntfs fully functional, why try to write fsck for it?
<Assid> by any chance.. any one know how tyo get compiz to have a seperate taskbar per desktop ?
<Arwen> it's somewhere in the compiz settings
<Assid> Arwen: cant find it.. too many options :(
<Arwen> I think it's under general, but I haven't used compiz in a while
<SeveredCross> Arwen: Don't believe me? Look at their website.
<Arwen> link please
<Assid> hrmm.. whats qemu
<Arwen> x86 emulator
<Assid> games?
<Arwen> no, usually used for running a virtual OS
<SeveredCross> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/content/view/15/29/
<Assid> oh did i tellyou.. i got a 6600GT - 2nd hand .. for like 45 bucks
<SeveredCross> Look down the page, you'll see ntfsfsck--it's not started yet, but there are plans for it.
<Arwen> Assid, GIVE ME
<Assid> so im gonna use that till i buy my new machine in like 6 months
<Arwen> SeveredCross, and ntfsdefrag too o.O
<Assid> do we even have a defrag for ext3 ?
<Arwen> nope
<Assid> thought its something i jjust didnt know about
<Arwen> there's defrag2fs, but it doesn't work on ext3
<SeveredCross> Ext3 doesn't need a defrag
<SeveredCross> IIRC.
<Arwen> SeveredCross, YES IT DOES
<SeveredCross> Okay...I'd heard that it doesn't, I'm no filesystems expert.
<Arwen> not as often, and not in "normal use", but it could definitely use a defrag tool
<SeveredCross> No need to get testy
<Assid> hehee
<Assid> okay i need to code some more !
<Arwen> SeveredCross, sorry, I read that BS way too often
<Arwen> SeveredCross, heh, the one tool they're missing is one that can change ntfs permissions
<SeveredCross> Yep yep yep.
<shirish> Arwen: what about ntfs-config, tried it?
<Arwen> nope, what is it?
<Arwen> shirish, oh, not those permissions. Permissions as in NTFS ACLs.
<shirish> Arwen: ah, you meant access-control lists, that's interesting sure
<Arwen> yeah, would make for a great recovery tool
<shirish> Arwen: true
<shirish> Arwen: but might have security issues also, unauthorized access, as it is knoppix has some great tools for breaking & entering :P
<Arwen> bah, the ntfs driver already ignores the ACLs
<Arwen> I'm thinking something like this: X user accidentally breaks his Windows setup. Sets all users to "deny everything". Can't boot. Uses ntfsacl or some equivalent to fix the permissions. Magic.
<Do``> hey
<Do``> could someone recommend a cd burning software that can burn audio cd-s directly from flac?
<Do``> i use gnomebaker for most of the time, but it seems to be freezing when i click on burn in gusty
<silesia> Is the Tribe 5 release still scheduled to happen today ?
<Arwen> k3b maybe?
<jussi01> brasero also?
<__tim> also Serpentine probably
<Do``> thanks
<silesia> Any special caveats when it comes to installing dev releases on laptops (ibm t60p) - it's not a prod. machine yet.
<seezer> silesia: kubuntu gutsy works "perfect" on my t60
<silesia> good to hear that !
<Arwen> it works "not very well" on my crappy Dell
<seezer> fingerprint reader and hdaps (active protection) need a little handwork but it's not that hard
<silesia> Out of curiosity, how much "not very well" - I've quite a bit of Debian experience, but almost none with Ubuntu. I don't have a feel for how stable or unstable dev releases are.
<seezer> silesia: http://www.thinkwiki.org
<silesia> (I generally run Debian testing)
<silesia> OK.
<seezer> just install gutsy ;) everything works out of the box here
<silesia> :) - pulling down Tribe 4 as I type
<Do``> ye works but how :PP
<Pici> fyi: newest kernel update sound on my t60
<seezer> hm? :)
<shirish> Pici: so I'm not the only one who looks at kernel changelogs :P
<Pici> er,  I missed a word in that sentence.
<wfarr> has anyone had more of these issues: $ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<wfarr> bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<wfarr> $ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<wfarr> bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<silesia> Broken /bin/sh link ?
<wfarr> silesia, nah, it's there
<wfarr> I've reinstalled dash as well
<wfarr> to no avail
<Pici> I meant to say that the -10 update broke sound on my t60
<SeveredCross> Try bash autogen.sh --prefix=/usr and see if that works
<seezer> silesia: ah one problem exists here (but trusting google and thinkwiki this is a hardware problem which could possibly be solved by biosupgrade or something): wired ethernet only works if cable was connected at boot time or by reloading "e1000"
<wfarr> SeveredCross, that seems to do the trick
<wfarr> interesting
<wfarr> I'll go file a bug
<seezer> Pici: ah. didn't get the problem in the beginning ;) still running 2.6.22-9
<silesia> seezer: thanks for the heads up - I don't use wired eth often, but that's good to know.
<wfarr> SeveredCross, when it gets to configure it craps out due to "checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs."
<wfarr> which shouldn't be the case at all - I've got build-essential and all the build deps
<wfarr> I'm going to pastebin my config.log
<SeveredCross> Uhm.
<SeveredCross> Sounds like you've got bigger issues than that.
<SeveredCross> "Cannot run C compiled programs"
<SeveredCross> Sounds like you're missing libc or something
<wfarr> libc6 is installed
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I have no idea then.
<wfarr> what does "uname -p" return on your end?
<SeveredCross> Unknown
<Arwen> unknown
<wfarr> okay, so that's not out of ordinary on my end
<SeveredCross> Oddly enough -p and -i are both unknown.
<wfarr> same here
<wfarr> I think I found the issue
<wfarr> configure:3110: checking whether the C compiler works
<wfarr> configure:3120: ./a.out
<wfarr> configure: line 3121: ./a.out: Permission denied
<wfarr> from there it exits to the error of not being able to run C compiled programs
<seezer> wfarr: is the mountpoint mounted with noexec?
<wfarr> seezer, 'cat /etc/fstab;grep noexec' returns nothing
<wfarr> er ; => |
<seezer> better check /etc/mtab or `mount` but if you didn't remount it you should be fine
<wfarr> proc, /sys, varrun, varlock, and /dev/sdb1 (my external HDD that has all my music and videos on it)
<wfarr> my config.log: http://pastebin.ca/668194
<wfarr> fstab and mtab: http://pastebin.ca/668196
<silesia> wfarr: Can you try compiling a 'hello, world' program in the same dir and running it ?
<wfarr> silesia, I don't know C ^_^;
<wfarr> lemme try editing the mount options for the / partition and explicitly adding "exec"
<silesia> http://www.paulgriffiths.net/program/c/hellosrc.html
<sparrw> in gutsy my intel 2100 wifi card did not work.  i installed linux-ubuntu-modules and now it shows up in knetworkmanager and iwconfig, but when i try to connect to a WLAN with knetworkmanager it does not get past 28% 'Activation stage: Configuring device'.  help?
<silesia> Copy that into hello.c ; then gcc -o hello hello.c ; then ./hello
<wfarr> that worked
<wfarr> lemme try something real quick
<mamefan> X quit working for me today.  I found it's due to an old nvidia kernel module getting loaded at boot.  If I rmmod it then X starts fine.  How do I keep the old module from loading (or load the right one)?
<silesia> OK ... so C compiler is not a problem, exec/noexec is not a problem.
<wfarr> all the things I tried to compile are currently on a dir on my external which mtab said had noexec
<silesia> Ah .. you didn't do that in the same dir ?
<mamefan> [   34.776000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<mamefan> [   34.964000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7185  Mon Apr  2 18:29:54 PDT 2007
<mamefan> [  652.636000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007
<wfarr> whereas I ran hello world from my / fileystem
<wfarr> silesia, I'll test in the other dir now
<mamefan> It's the 100.14.11 that works but only after removing the 1.0-7185.
<wfarr> there we go
<Do``> is it weird that today there were no updates in the repositories?
<wfarr> it's a noexec on the external HDD
<Do``> do i need to dist-upgrade again to go from tribe 4 to tribe 5?
<wfarr> bash returned permission denied this time
<seezer> wfarr: just do mount -o remount,exec /mountpoint/of/external/hdd
<wfarr> kk
<c00i90wn> I want to upgrade to Gutsy so I did sudo update-manager -c -d but it says that my system is up to date, is this because it's not a final release?
<seezer> c00i90wn: right
<c00i90wn> seezer: I should make a s/feisty/gutsy/ in sources lists then?
<wfarr> there we go
<wfarr> thanks seezer - you're a lifesaver
<seezer> wfarr: call me david hasselhoff
<seezer> :)
<wfarr> =p
<seezer> c00i90wn: could work but you could run into some problems which you have to solve manually. good luck ;)
<c00i90wn> seezer: what would you recommend me?
<seezer> worked fine for me (around tribe1)
<Pici> c00i90wn: Are you ready to use an unstable system that may break at any point?
<seezer> c00i90wn: can't recommend it, but i'd do it that way, yes.
<khoa> for a tribe4->tribe5 upgrade should i just, "sudo update-manager -d"?
<Pici> khoa: no need.
<Pici> khoa: just update as usual.
<Arwen> do, just normal dist-upgrade
<c00i90wn> Pici: Living on the edge is a sport for me, most of my apps are unstable :)
<mamefan> X quit working for me today.  I found it's due to an old nvidia kernel module getting loaded at boot.  If I rmmod it then X starts fine.  How do I keep the old module from loading (or load the right one)?
<khoa> Pici: ok thats what I was thinking, thanks though, doing it know
<Arwen> tribe x -> tribe y is just like any other upgrade since you're not changing distro
<khoa> now*
<mamefan> is there a better place to ask my Gutsy / X / NVidia question?
<c00i90wn> seezer: with --dry-run ?
<khoa> crossing my fingers that this will resolve the issues i had with pidgin TLS/SSL support
<khoa> or at least provide a better starting point into fixing it
* Arwen just wants the f***ing GDM logout issue fixed
<seezer> c00i90wn: don't think it's needed, but it's your machine ;)
<Pici> !ohmy | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> Arwen, which issue? And obscuring naughty words does _NOT_ absolve you.
<mamefan> which was the naughty word?  GDM?
<Arwen> GDM locks up my system if I try to logout
<Pici> mamefan: This is probably the best place, if you dont get an anwer immediatly, you can check lp.net to see if someone is having the same problem then try again in here later.
<tretle> could someone tell me whether emerald is broken on gutsy?
<gnomefreak> tretle: try in #ubuntu-effects they might know more
<tretle> its so very inactive there
<tretle> :(
<gnomefreak> tretle: not much more in here if you noticed
<gnomefreak> i have been way too busy to worry about compiz sorry
<Arwen> compiz/compcomm has their own channel, no?
<gnomefreak> Arwen: ubuntu-effects is the main one if you go to a #compiz it isnt just for ubuntu so they may not be as helpful as you might think
<tretle> eh worth a try
<tretle> thx
<c00i90wn> would the dist-upgrade remove my already installed compiz-fusion?
<Arwen> if it has a lower version number
<Some_Person> I like the way that Gutsy's taskbar has one set size for the open windows (like in windows). But in feisty, they stretch their size all the time. How do I make Feisty's taskbar act like Gutsy's
<hylje> upgrade to gutsy
<hylje> i'd think simply fetching a new gnome-panel would do it
<hylje> it can break your gnome, mindyou
<Some_Person> I do not want to upgrade to Gutsy. It is too unstable.
<Some_Person> How could it break my GNOME?
<hylje> it *can*, because it's probably from a different GNOME release than feisty's
<Some_Person> ah...
<mon^rch> is anyone else having lots of probs with firefox in gutsy?
<Some_Person> wouldnt dependencies stop that?
<Dave2> Define "lots of probs"
<hylje> you can feel free to get most of gnome with it, yes
<hylje> but it's probably more effort than just coping with gutsy
<Some_Person> I couldn't even cope with the live cd!
<Some_Person> And yes, Feisty has GNOME 2.18, while Gutsy has 2.19
<Some_Person> Why don't they just backport 2.19?
<hylje> ubuntu is not a rolling release
<hylje> we get struck big time every half a year
<Arwen> if you want dynamic upgrades, try Debian Unstable.
<hylje> yes
<hylje> debian's quite rolling
<Arwen> Ubuntu is basically 6 month snapshots of Debian.
<mon^rch> firefox crashes when I open "preferences" and lots of extensions are making it crash also -- help
<Arwen> disable the extensions?
<mon^rch> yeah, but
<Some_Person> "unstable" is the key word there
<PriceChild> Arwen, plus a little polish
<Arwen> yeah
<Some_Person> well, i'll just live with it, like i've done since i started with ubuntu breezy, and be happy it'll be included in 7.10
<mon^rch> omg... firefox is pooched... can I install a old version or something?
<hylje> debian testing is what can be unstable, debian unstable is generally stable, debian stable then..
<Some_Person> and debian experimental is ultra-unstable?
<hylje> what do you expect from the world "experimental"?
<hylje> word
<finalbeta> and debian experimental is ultra-unstable?, no it's called ubuntu.
<shirish> isn't it experimental > testing > unstable > stable right?
<Some_Person> dont forget oldstable
<shirish> experimental > testing > unstable > stable > oldstable that's better I guess ;)
<Some_Person> So Gutsy would be like testing, and Grumpy (when it comes out) will be like experimental?
<hylje> not directly comparable
<hylje> older (LTS) releases of ubuntu approach debian stable
<crdlb> shirish, it's unstable>testing>stable
<shirish> crdlb: ah so we sync always with unstable, with unstable being bleeding edge?
<sparrw> i wish i could have ubuntu's good configuration and integration with debian's rolling releases
<Some_Person> so dapper=stable, feisty=unstable, gutsy=testing, grumpy=experimental?
<Pici> Some_Person: No.
<Arwen> Some_Person, no
<Pici> Some_Person: We dont do releases like debian does.
<Arwen> because Ubuntu has fixed-point releases
<Arwen> each of those were directly comparable to Debian Unstable *when they were released*
<Pici> dapper=stable lts, feisty = stable, gutsy = stable upon release, gutsy+1 = stable upon release lts
<shirish> 'snapshots in time'
<sparrw> Some_Person: the latest ubuntu release is somewhere between debian testing and debian stable, in terms of age and features and stability.  the upcoming ubuntu release starts out worse than debian experimental and slowly gets closer to debian testing as beta approaches
<Some_Person> One thing I want fixed bad in Gutsy is the desktop effects. I have the same problem I get in Feisty: where the titlebar sometimes turns all white. When using Xgl, however, I don't get the bug.
<PriceChild> Some_Person, nvidia?
<Some_Person> yes
<Arwen> I'm *really* waiting for the GDM logout bug to be fixed
<blizzow> Anyone having serious issues with the new 2.6.22-10 kernel?  The external speakers on my laptop are now permanently muted.
<PriceChild> driver bug
<PriceChild> Some_Person, are you using glx or glx-new ?
<PriceChild> as I haven't seen it yet with -new
<Some_Person> glx
<Some_Person> I'm ok right now, using Xgl is a good workaround
<PriceChild> you'll have fun switching to -new I'm sure :P
<Some_Person> Is new a pain in the... well you know
<PriceChild> I always found xgl really nasty
<Pici> blizzow: What sound card?
<Some_Person> Xgl actually blends in with my system pretty well
<Arwen> When I used Xgl, it ate 140MB RAM :-\
<Pici> blizzow: There is an issue with intel_hda on -10
<blizzow> Pici: Intel HDA
<Some_Person> How do I check what my Xgl is using?
<hylje> accelerated desktop eats RAM because it keeps your window textures in place
<hylje> instead of forgetting them when something rolls over them and redrawing when it appears again
<hylje> it redraws them anyway
<PriceChild> I've found compiz ridiculously cpu dependent lately
<Some_Person> 140 MB is less than Windows Vista used back when I had that
<Pici> Me too
<Some_Person> How do I check my CPU usage?
<Pici> Some_Person: top, gnome-system-monitor
<instabin|work> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<instabin|work> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instabin|work> !find  nvidia
<ubotu> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-10-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-10-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-10-rt, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-10-xen, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-386 (and 17 others)
<Some_Person> My system has 336 MB used memory right now
<shirish> I dunno what could be the issue but each time I try !some command I generally get a error executing command statement in pidgin, any ideas anybody?
<Some_Person> It's probably Xgl and Compiz Fusion
<Some_Person> Still, that's less than Vista!
<shirish> .
<shirish> ./rhys_o_fluttering_butterfly.exe
<shirish> ./swanninnproposal.txt~
<shirish> ./localehindi.txt
<shirish> ./.wine
<shirish> ./.wine/dosdevices
<Arwen> Some_Person, you know, Windows bashing doesn't really help anything
<Some_Person> Windows bashing?
<shirish> .
<shirish> ./rhys_o_fluttering_butterfly.exe
<shirish> ./swanninnproposal.txt~
<shirish> ./localehindi.txt
<shirish> ./.wine
<Some_Person> Freenode must have a strict flood filter
<kdub432> when is tribe 5 coming out?!
<Some_Person> Why was dapper a late release?
<Arwen> yay, I fixed my GDM problem
<sparrw> any tips on how to find out why System Settings crashes on load?
<Arwen> run it in a terminal and check for error messages
<sparrw> what is it called?
<jussi01> sparrw: systemsettings
<jussi01> sparrw: that should be the command for it
<sparrw> yeah, thanks
<sparrw> nada on console output, just KCrash warning me its crashing
<jussi01> sparrw: sounds like it might be a bug.
<jussi01> !bug | sparrw
<ubotu> sparrw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sparrw> i dont know where the bug might be  :(
<sparrw> could be in any of a hundred packages
<jussi01> sparrw: report the bug as system settings crashes, give details of what happens, and people who know will try and fix it
<instabin|work> what type of connection do you need to run xdmcp
<blizzow> instabin|work: tcp?
<tretle> is anyone else having problems with xchat systray plugin?
<instabin|work> blizzow: udp 117
<instabin|work> I ment was the required bandwidth....
<PriceChild> makzy, thanks ;)
<instabin|work> Basicly im trying to find something better than vnc for remote desktop
<makzy> np. my bad! :)
<instabin|work> I was thinking about nx free edition
<instabin|work> or xdmcp or ltsp
<makzy> i'll just copypaste my question. does anyone here run novell's gnome-main-menu under gutsy? is there a way to restore the functionality lost through the feisty->gutsy upgrade (install software, configure printers, etc) manually?
<makzy> like all the stuff missing in the control center sidebar...
<makzy> and in the menu as well.
<blizzow> instabin|work: Why not an ssh tunnel with the -C flag?
<instabin|work> blizzow: what does that do?
<instabin|work> Im on windows can i do that with putty?
<blizzow> it compresses the traffic going through the ssh tunnel.
<instabin|work> windows at work linux at home
<blizzow> So I'm assuming you're trying to blast a window from your linux home machine to your windows machine?
<instabin|work> blizzow: no the whole desktop
<blizzow> You could still start an Xnest session over an ssh tunnel to get a whole desktop
<blizzow> are you using cygwin?
<sparrw> grr @ leaving things out of compiled packages
<sparrw> the only time i wish i was on gentoo
<blizzow> sparrw: no kidding, I went to use the clustering mode in fyre this morning and found out it's compiled without support for clustered rendering.
<tom4324847> Hello!  Is the tribe 5 cd up yet?
<blizzow> instabin|work: I've done the Xnest over anssh tunnel with compression turned on and performance is so/so.  What's the matter with VNC?
<instabin|work> blizzow: dont like it... Looking for something simple with no client...
<instabin|work> Im starting to think nx server
<instabin|work> with the web companion
<blizzow> instabin|work: VNC offers web connections too.
<instabin|work> blizzow: from what im reading nx server is suposed to be faster than vnc also
<spiroo> I got one big problem recently in Gutsy. After upgraded kerenl from 2.6.22-9 to 2.6.22-10 I cannot start Kubuntu correct. I tested ctr+alt+f1 like someone told me here before and had to hack me in byt repeating that combination.
<instabin|work> spiroo: what error do you get
<spiroo> After the loader with the kubuntu logo has loaded I just got blackscreen instead of bluescreen :D And the green light on the monitor blinks and do not get any response or what it calls
<instabin|work> Spiroo: can you get to a console and...
<spiroo> I am not sure if it was after the kernel change, maybe some with splash image. Somewhere it said it couldnt find latest resume image on boot disk
<instabin|work> ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<spiroo> I could get to console, but what to type then?
<instabin|work> that is f1 to f6 ... they are all consoles
<instabin|work> login and type dmesg
<instabin|work> copy it to paste bin
<spiroo> what does the command do?
<instabin|work> gives us a log
<instabin|work> of whats going on
<spiroo> I do it now, I am logged in on linux as usual after hacked in
<instabin|work> spiroo: its not hacking in
<spiroo> www.pastebin.org then?
<instabin|work> yes
<spiroo> I know, but I repeated the ctr+alt+f1 and after a while got logged in on the graphical standard thingy
<instabin|work> the standeraed xserver console is ctrl+alt+F6
<spiroo> http://pastebin.org/1020
<instabin|work> spiroo: did you get that dmesg log to past bin yet
<spiroo> sorry for the waiting, my internet is kinda slow. using wireless XD
<instabin|work> could some one else help spiroo I have to get home and take my daughter to her kindergarden orientation...
<spiroo> seems something is wrong with ACPI, PCI
<spiroo> anyone else then?
<sparrw> i love dist-upgrade so big that when its done you have to update and dist-upgrade again  :)
<spiroo> ?
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. Can anyone tell me if xorg 7.3 will make it into gutsy?
<sparrw> spiroo: upgrade took an hour, and failed.  by the time it finished, there were new packages available that fixed the failure  :)
<spiroo> sparw: I have upgraded like a thousand times, no upgrades or anything left to install
<sparrw> im really hoping this fixes my kde problem, if not then i have to go back to feisty and try one package at a time
<sparrw> as to your X problem...
<sparrw> tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<spiroo> X problem now?
<sparrw> the problem you are having with starting X
<spiroo> Is X the problem?
<sparrw> probably
<spiroo> hmm okay, what is wrong first of all probably?
<sparrw> could be a mode line in your x config that isnt supported by your monitor
<sparrw> or it could be calling a driver with a parameter that was broken in the new kernel
<spiroo> Yes, that would be logical
<sparrw> if the problem is not X then its a problem with the kernel almost certainly, and thats outside my experience
<shirish> guys my pidgin had been behaving erratically, does somebody know who could take a look at it, I have filed a bug for it.
<spiroo> I have reconfiigured the Xserver-Xrog, but I has never been get this error
<sparrw> after the screen turns black
<sparrw> if you hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<sparrw> does anything happen?
<shirish> does anybody here how to use xchat?
<spiroo> I do not now, NOt tried, but I wanna fix the problem not do a workaround
<sparrw> well, if something happens then that means X is running
<spiroo> sparw: What should and can I do?
<sparrw> reboot, get to the black screen, and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<spiroo> then?
<spiroo> return here?
<sparrw> yes, and tell me what happened
<spiroo> if it happened anything, X-server is not problem, right?
<sparrw> if something happens, then X probably IS the problem
<spiroo> ah okay, hehe. OKay I wil lreboot, hope I can return to here soon. Cya
* shirish using xchat for the first time, don't know how to change channels :(
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/134347
<ysth1> anybody else have no audio output with the 2.6.22-10 kernel update?
<spiroo> hi again
<spiroo> sparw: Just for that I should test, no bacl screen was appeared this time :D
<sparrw> ha
<spiroo> do you know what problem could be?
<spiroo> seems that it appears sometimes
<sparrw> i dont know, sorry
<napsy_> hello. I installed emacs and when I try to run I got "No fonts match `Monospace-13'" What's wrong?
<jkimball4> ysth1: I have no sound either
<blizzow> jkimball4: what soundcard are you using?
<jkimball4> blizzow: Intel HD Audio
<TheInfinity> jkimball4: and you have no sound output, but nu errors? :)
<blizzow> jkimball4:   There is an issue with the intel hda cards with the gutsy 2.6.22-10 kernel.
<spiroo> sparw: thanks anyway. Hope you get the bug sorted out later. good luck with the stable version of Gutsy ;P
<jkimball4> That's good.
<jkimball4> TheInfinity: I hadn't really looked into it.
<TheInfinity> i know this prob from santa rosa platform, thats why i ask. and this bug is already reported, patches are out - i dont know why it is not updated until now
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone know why i might be getting this very informative error when starting firestarter?
<Alpha_Cluster> (firestarter:7627): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ggilbert> Alpha_Cluster: are you running it from inside of X?
<Alpha_Cluster> ive tried and it never starts
<Alpha_Cluster> that happens when i use gksudo and from su
<ggilbert> open a terminal and type echo $DISPLAY
<Alpha_Cluster> :0.0
<ggilbert> ok, and now try running fire starter from that terminal
<Alpha_Cluster> same error
<ggilbert> you're root in the terminal or using gksu/sudo?
<Alpha_Cluster> it has been crashing all day and finally it stoped starting
<Alpha_Cluster> um this time was using gksudo
<ggilbert> sudo -s to get a shell and then just type firestarter
<Alpha_Cluster> ok now it works
<Alpha_Cluster> but ssys it cannot find /usr/bin/esd
<ggilbert> so maybe there's a gksu issue
<Alpha_Cluster> >.<
* Alpha_Cluster is once again fludded by things trying to access a port >.<
<ggilbert> hmm, it doesnt seem to have changed recently
<Warbo> Erm, does anyone know of any major sound updates happening, like maybe in the newer kernel? My laptop's speakers no longer turn off when I plug in headphones, and the volume control has separate Speaker and Headphone controls (both of which control the speakers AND the headphones)
<osmosis> can anyone verify if this is fixed in gutsy?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42532 in ubiquity "MASTER: "New partition size" UI is confusing" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Alpha_Cluster> ohh firestarter crashed and burned
<compengi_> Warbo, check alsa mixer
<compengi_> Warbo, maybe after the kernel update it was muted
<Warbo> compengi_, what was muted? The problem is that my headphones are useless, since the speakers still output sound at the same volume when they are plugged in. If anything there is too much sound :P
<yaccin> when i install a new language in kcontrol/systemsettings, why do i get firefox and gimp installed?
<yaccin> i dont want them!
<DanaG> Hmm, Totem won't let me enable subtitles.
<Arwen> DanaG, heh, this is why I use MPlayer.
<Arwen> anti-aliased subtitles are fun
<DanaG> I use Kaffeine.
<pwnguin> too bad mplayer tanks on a lot of high res stuff
<sid> I'm trying to get the built-in camera in my Acer laptop to work. lots of guides say to compile this module and load it, but on Gutsy it's already done with this kernel. I just have to modprobe it.
<sid> https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2007-July/001889.html
<sid> Should I compile it from trunk anyway? How can I tell what version the driver is?
<pwnguin> totem recently has been doing better than mplayer for me on some more demanding videos
<sid> http://rafb.net/p/EVWA9e40.html Is it possible to make this camera work in Ubuntu?
<sid> that is my camera
<pwnguin> but totem's controls over subtitling is... not good
<tehk> Will gutsy ship with free flash?
<sid> tehk: looks like it. it ships with it right now.
<sid> tehk: You'll get a choice when flash is needed, it will install on the fly. so you can chose adobe, or gnash
<tehk> sid, awesome. Is it able to atleast play youtube? If so amazing.
<sid> yes, it plays youtube/google video
<sid> there are some bugs, but it's definitely coming along nicely
<tehk> wow - 64 bit is now an option for me
<sid> see #gnash if you want to thank them
<tehk> will do
<RxDx> Update the topic, Tribe 5 is released
<yaccin> great i just installed tribe 4 -_-
<yaccin> *narf*
<hwilde> anybody have j2sdk1.5 available?
<sid> How can I use the microphone, audacity/vlc both show no input devices listed
<sid> This is a new laptop, and I have a microphone port with a mic
<sid> hmm, gnome-sound-recorder works fine.. but audacity and vlc show nothing listed
<sid> ahh, mic works now
<sid> just the damn webcam
<AnRkey> tribe 5 is out for desktop, server and alternate on i386 and amd64 but is it gonna be built for PPC?
<AnRkey> i have all the iso's but no PPC
<voidmage> tribe 5 says that kde has the blue splash screen when loading kde now?
<voidmage> how do I get that to show?
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-24
<ShackJack> Anyone know when tribe 5 will be hitting the repos?... No lovin' on an aptitude full-upgrade...
<happytiger> ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<happytiger> ??
<happytiger> Anyone
<happytiger> I do have restricted modules install
<happytiger> modprobe ip3945 just cant seem the the wirelss card anymore?
<happytiger> dmesg gives ...[   42.320000]  bridge-eth1: peer interface eth1 not found, will wait for it to come up
<Arwen> ick, apparmor breaks my printer
<Arwen> gah! X11 display corruption! evil!
<AnRkey> this apparmor makes me nervous, secure is nice but I wanna do loads of tests before I use it on my servers
<RAOF> AnRkey, Arwen: File bugs, that's why apparmour is turned on now; so you can find what breaks and tell us :)
<AnRkey> RAOF, i plan to do just that, I have 5 test machines at work.
<RAOF> Arwen: Excellent!
<Arwen> eh?
<RAOF> Whoops.  s/Arwen/AnRkey/
<c00i90wn> I'm having a little problem I just upgraded to gutsy and now I can't login to my OS, GTK+ is complaining about it running under setuid setgid
<AnRkey> Arwen, just smile and wave :)
<AnRkey> RAOF, you work on apparmour?
<RAOF> AnRkey: No, not at all.  I just know that we've got it enabled so that people can knock the edges off it :)
<AnRkey> when suse started with apparmour it broke allot of my servers at work
<AnRkey> so thats why i say it makes me nervous
<AnRkey> i will make sure to "knock the edges" right off :D
<AnRkey> our box's are hit allot by script kiddies and my denyhosts daemon works overtime to block them
<AnRkey> if we get apparmour running nicely it will make my boss and me happier
<RAOF> If it breaks too much stuff it won't be enabled on release.  Ideally, however, it'll be fixed so we can enable it.
<jpwhiting> hi all, I've got a semi-broken gutsy install, and I'd like to switch back to the latest feisty kernel and nvidia-glx-new versions
<jpwhiting> is this possible?
<Arwen> eh, yes. Kind of,.
<Arwen> you could download the feisty debs and install them, or you could add feisty repositories and then set them to have a very low pin priority.
<jpwhiting> I come from gentoo a year or so ago and could build my own kernel if needed
<Arwen> or you could build your own kernel (probably the best answer here)
<jpwhiting> not sure I can build a kernel with initrd etc, like production ubuntu kernels though...
<jpwhiting> with gentoo I'd build monolithic ones and get the stuff in I need on like the 3rd or 4th try ;-)
<jpwhiting> which is fine with me, just wonder if it will get in ubuntu's way when gutsy is released...
<jpwhiting> I've never had much luck mixing production kernels with my own built ones...
<jpwhiting> bipolar: is that you?
<jpwhiting> Arwen: how hard is it to use the feisty repos with lower pin?
<Arwen> not that hard, but it's messy and not a good long-term solution
<jpwhiting> ah
<Arwen> pinning is explained somewhere in the debian manual
<jpwhiting> k, thx, I'll try that I think, as this should just be until gutsy is released I hope
<jpwhiting> bipolar: ping
<happytiger> Is ipw3945 broken??? with latest kernel ??
<bipolar> jpwhiting: yo
<jpwhiting> bipolar: haven't seen you in ages
<jpwhiting> (you don't come to #kde4-devel much anymore... )
<c00i90wn> I'm having a little problem I just upgraded to gutsy and now I can't login to my OS, GTK+ is complaining about it running setuid or setgid (from the .xsession-errors )
<bipolar> jpwhiting: busy as a one armed paper hanger
<jpwhiting> (hope I don't get flamed for mentioning the "other" desktop in a ubuntu channel)
<jpwhiting> yeah
<c00i90wn> what can I do to fix it?
<bipolar> jpwhiting: i'm about 80% into a complete replacement of our I.T. infrastructure
<jpwhiting> ah, nice
<c00i90wn> I get a blueish screen and just the mouse
<jpwhiting> yeah, that explains it
<bipolar> jpwhiting: which include all linux workstations :)
<bipolar> running windows in vmware for 'legacy apps'
<jpwhiting> ah
<bipolar> we'll be windows free in a year
<jpwhiting> excellent
<bipolar> I've been working 16+ hour shifts for almost a week now.
<bipolar> I'm the only guy here :\
<c00i90wn> can anyone please help me? :S
<jpwhiting> bipolar: at a school? or where?
<jpwhiting> that stinks I was an I.T. department before
<jpwhiting> for a small company
<jpwhiting> <15 employees
<bipolar> 16 workstations, plus home workers
<jpwhiting> ah
<bipolar> about 40 employees
<jpwhiting> what kind of company is it?
<bipolar> security
<bipolar> burg, fire, etc
<jpwhiting> cool
<bipolar> so the servers are mission critical, and must be fully redundant and up 24/7
<jpwhiting> ah
<jpwhiting> raid and all that jazz then?
<DanaG> How about VMs with failover, and such?
<bipolar> jpwhiting: more then that.
<jpwhiting> well, yeah
<jpwhiting> :)
<bipolar> 2 servers, redundant power and raid. then  drbd to mirror between them.
<bipolar> and heartbeat to failover services automaticly
<bipolar> ups and generator
<bipolar> even hot swap redundant fans
<khoa> any idea why i'm getting no SSL library found when trying to use pidgin under gutsy
<khoa> i'm trying: "sudo apt-get install libnss-dev libnspr-dev" to fix this but both of these packages are not in the gutsy repository?
<jpwhiting> bipolar: crazy cool
<jpwhiting> anyway, nice to see ya again, it's bath time though, so I'll be away for a bit
<khoa> furthermore, and kinda as another question, after updating tribe4->tribe4 today, by gnome version is still showing 2.19.6 is this correct?
<Arwen> yes'
<bipolar> jpwhiting: :)
<klick> hey all, can anyone tell me how to choose which services like apache pureftpd ircdd start at boot?  I see services under system settings but it seems that only controls the current status not the boot status
<phil_pi> trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy tribe 5, "update-manager -d" finds 0 updates.  do i need to add gutsy repositories to the sources list?  i recall doing that to upgrade breezy to dapper and dapper to feisty.
<ysth1> phil_pi: maybe you need -c and -d both
<phil_pi> tried that, still nothing
<phil_pi> all it checks is the standard feisty repositories
<ysth1> I remember trying 2 or 3 different things before getting it to work, but that was quite a while ago
<ysth1> maybe --dist-upgrade too?
<phil_pi> hmm, will try that and browse the man page
<phil_pi> ok, that found packages suggested by ubuntu-desktop which isn't installed (17 new like bittorrent, evolution, etc.)
<Pici> You need the latest version of the update-manager on feisty to upgrade to gutsy.
<phil_pi> yup, got it
<phil_pi> i read somewhere that updates appear first for high priority customers
<phil_pi> might have been an interview with mark shuttleworth
<ysth1> phil_pi: when you're on gutsy, you'll be getting plenty of updates, plenty often :)
<phil_pi> yes
<phil_pi> was on feisty tribe 4
<phil_pi> seems like feisty updates slowed to a trickle when development of gutsy got serious
<Toma-> phil_pi: you can enable proposed updates
<phil_pi> Toma-: you mean the feisty-proposed checkbox in update manager?
<Toma-> yes
<phil_pi> tried that and got 10 updates to things like cdrecord
<Toma-> yes?
<Toma-> or backports if you want new versions of things
<phil_pi> yeah, now i'm up to the bleeding edge of feisty ;)
<phil_pi> backports ... hmm
<jkimball4> Is it possible to use Beryl or Compiz themes through appearances preferences?
<Kousotu> anyone got any ideas on how I could disablemy touchpad without affecting my mouse?
<phil_pi> if all else fails i could do a fresh install from cd
<ysth1> phil_pi: no matter what switches you use, you don't get an option to upgrade distributions?
<fignew> Kousotu: I know how to do it under KDE :/
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> know how to doi it fromthe core?
<fignew> Kousotu: do an apt-get search for synaptics
<fignew> you'll find what you're looking for there
<Kousotu> gsynaptivs?
<Kousotu> it gives an error
<fignew> what gives an error?
<phil_pi> ysth1: right, i don't get the option to upgrade to a new distribution
<ysth1> phil_pi: is it possible you overlooked it for one of the variations of parameter?
<phil_pi> sudo update-manager -c -d --dist-upgrade
<ysth1> g*d, python is ugly
<ysth1> (IMO)
<phil_pi> maybe i'll burn a copy of the gutsy install cd and add it to the repositories with the "add cd" button
<phil_pi> that might kick it into gear
<c00i90wn> wow fixed it by changing /etc/timezone
<c00i90wn> to Europe/Berlin
<c00i90wn> now dist-upgrade continued
<phil_pi> ysth1: might learn python soon
<ysth1> phil_pi: are you running it with the flags and selecting Check?
<phil_pi> yep
<phil_pi> nuthin happens
<ysth1> try with -p too?
<phil_pi> -p ?  no man page available
<phil_pi> --help lists a bunch of switches
<phil_pi> -p --preprocessor string    string indicates which preprocessors to run
<ysth1> update-manager --help
<phil_pi> --proposed
<phil_pi> there are no upgrades available for your system
<Pici> "If you upgrade from feisty, please make sure that you have update-manager 0.59.23 from feisty-updates installed. Then run "update-manager -d".
<Pici> Thats what the Tribe5 wiki page says
<phil_pi> doesn't find the update
<phil_pi> verified the version, tried all the flags
<phil_pi> will try adding the install cd to the list of sources
<Pici> I'd just go through the sources.list at this point.
<phil_pi> sources.list is all feisty stuff
<phil_pi> should i just change them to gutsy?
<Pici> I think thats better than adding the CD
<phil_pi> not sure what the correct path in the apt line should be for gutsy
<Kousotu> anyone got any ideas on how I could disablemy touchpad without affecting my mouse?
<phil_pi> Kousotu:  the usual way to configure touchpad is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I think there's a GUI gonfiguration tool you can install, available since feisty
<Kousotu> they don't work
<Kousotu> I tried them
<phil_pi> ok
<Kousotu> alogwith xorc
<Kousotu> org*
<Pici> phil_pi: This is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/f56c0dc01
<Pici> I guess it could be consolidated a little bit, but it works
<phil_pi> great, that looks similar to a list posted on a forum thread
<phil_pi> i'll add the lines for gutsy and leave feisty in there as well (for a first try)
<ysth1> phil_pi: sounds egdy :)
<ysth1> err, edgy
<Kousotu> lol
<AnRkey> to upgrade to gutsy on my machine the wiki page for tribe 5 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?action=edit) says to run update-manager -d
<AnRkey> it finds nothing to update
<AnRkey> i ran a sudo update-manager and it then finds it
<AnRkey> gonna edit it
<phil_pi> actually the lines for gutsy are the same as feisty, so i'll just replace the one word
<ysth1> I think sudo is assumed.  phil_pi: were you sudoed?
<phil_pi> yes
<phil_pi> i sudo for admin tasks
<vDub> can someone help me upgrade Ubuntu from 7.04 to the latest test version of 7.10?
<vDub> the page doesn't offer much help. I tried to run the command update-manager -d like it said, but all it did was open the update manager and tell me my system was up-to-date
<Arwen> I can try
<Arwen> ok, that one I never figured out what to do about
<phil_pi> vDub:  working on that issue myself
<vDub> *lol*
<phil_pi> no luck yet
<phil_pi> i just manually edited sources.list to change feisty to gutsy, about to try it
<Arwen> *shudder*, have fun
<jpwhiting2> ok, I got nvidia kernel module and sound working with kernel from when I was on feisty
<phil_pi> still says up to date
<jpwhiting2> but X dies saying it can't load the nvidia kernel module... :(
<jpwhiting2> though the nvidia kernel module is definitely loaded, lsmod shows it
<jpwhiting2> do I need to somehow downgrade my X also... :(
<vDub> I'll probably just remove 7.04 and install the test version of 7.10 instead. :-P
<phil_pi> something's happening ...
<pwnguin> i think i broke my wireless with today's kernel update =(
<vDub> phil_pi - it work?
<phil_pi> it said it's up to date, but then i clicked the "check" button and it's downloading a new list of packages
<phil_pi> taking a few minutes
<vDub> phil_pi - if it works, let me know what all you did so I can repeat it. :-)
<phil_pi> 586 updates available
<ysth1> phil_pi: up to date just means up to date as of last check
<phil_pi> not all updates can be installed, it's recommending to run a partial upgrade
<phil_pi> here goes nothing .......
<vDub> I managed to get something..
<vDub> nm...
<vDub> wasn't what I was hoping for
<pwnguin> does ubuntu support ppc still?
<Pici> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<pwnguin> we just handed out like 20 feisty cds at an activity fair, and we had a couple questions about ppc
<phil_pi> vDub, here's what did it.  edited /etc/apt/sources.list, replaced all feisty with gutsy, run the update-manager -c -d ... click on "check" button in GUI, it finds 586 updates
<vDub> cool, thanks
<phil_pi> about to try the partial upgrade & see what breaks :)
<phil_pi> caveat emptor
<ysth1> "a community port" means *not* "fully supported"?
<vDub> I gotta wait for these two updates to finish downloading and installing and then I'll go ahead and try that
<Arwen> ysth1, yes
<phil_pi> it'sthe motherlode
<ysth1> too bad
<phil_pi> better shut down apps like irc ...
* ysth1 is sure there was a way to get update-manager to do it
<ysth1> won't be where there's a feisty to try on till Monday, though.
<roe_> anyone else notice a high load average after the recent updates?
<Arwen> now that you mention it, yeah. My CPUs are hovering at 3-5%
<Arwen> oh wait, that's just aMule. Never mind.
<roe_> I am idling at 2.0 load average, and I have everything but top, and xchat closed
<roe_> I even turned off compiz, and just running metacity
<Arwen> (Metacity takes more CPU than Compiz :-))
<pwnguin> question: networking is broke in gutsy for me, so i went back to feisty. can i chroot update gutsy?
<Arwen> yes
<pwnguin> "connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com...." and it never connects =(
<Arwen> or not
<RAdams> I need some help connecting my Palm Lifedrive via USB on Gusty Tribe 4
<jpwhiting> this worked a week ago before I applied updates
<jpwhiting> anyone know if I can downgrade x package to previous version?
<RAdams> jpwhiting: you can right click a package in synaptic and force a version
<jpwhiting> ugh, synaptic, haven't touched that thing in years
<jpwhiting> adept or aptitude?
<jpwhiting> plus I have no X at the moment...
<jpwhiting> aptitude or apt-get would be better...
<RAdams> jpwhiting, one moment...
<Jordan_U> !pinning | jpwhiting
<ubotu> jpwhiting: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jordan_U> jpwhiting, Can you connect to anything?
<jpwhiting> sure
<jpwhiting> I'm using another computer currently for irc, etc.
<jpwhiting> so I can go check out pinning
<RAdams> Jordan_U, beat me too it
<RAdams> *to
<RAdams> :P
<Jordan_U> jpwhiting, Try the Canadian mirror, the U.S. one is notoriously unreliable
<jpwhiting> why?
<jpwhiting> I use the us one all the time
<jpwhiting> and have no issues lately
<jpwhiting> if I hit anything I'll switch though
<jpwhiting> :)
<Jordan_U> jpwhiting, So do I, and it stops working for me a lot, and many times people will come into #ubuntu saying apt-get no longer works, they switch to the canadian mirror and no problems
<Jordan_U> jpwhiting, Oh, sorry, I was confusing you with pwnguin
<jpwhiting> :)
<masquerade> Well, this was an interesting round of kernel updates.
* ysth1 waits patiently for -11
<masquerade> ysth1, sounds like a good idea, it took some magic to get -10 working enough for me to even get on IRC
<ysth1> -10 worked just great for me, except for no sound
<jdt> hi, I have noticed that when trying to start more than 2 firefox instances, it hangs. Does anyone else experience this?
<jpwhiting> ah, I have no idea what package to pin or anything
<jpwhiting> anyone else experienced nvidia drivers not working on latest kernel?
<jdt> you can recreate what I am experiencing simply by starting 3 firefox's, Im just wondering whether I should consider filing a bug.
<masquerade> jpwhiting, I've heard a few cases lately
<jpwhiting> actually, maybe the nvidia driver isn't the problem, as sound also doesn't work either
<jdt> jpwhiting: I have a NVidia Geforce Go 7700 card, not experiencing any troubles.
<jpwhiting> jdt: k
<jpwhiting> I have onboard ati video, and am using a 7300 GS pci-e card
<jpwhiting> I've had issues with this motherboard (busses, or something) before though...
<roe_> jdt, no issues opening firefox 2,3,4 times
<masquerade> I personally didn't have any issues with my video, dunno if sound works yet, I had issues with networking and all kinds of other stuff at first but its been resolved
<jpwhiting> anyway, I have it close to working by telling grub to use the old kernel
<vanberge> can anyone tell me - on the gutzy alpha, is there a 'simple' way to enable restricted formats?  i know with edgy they made it easier.  i think i just had to check a box or something.
<jpwhiting> sound works, the nvidia driver loads, etc.
<jdt> roe_: Thanks, seems like it must just be me then :)
<masquerade> Yeah, I have no sound. :)
<jpwhiting> but starting x doesn't work and Xorg.0.log just says it couldn't load the nvidia kernel module
<roe_> I am experiencing a +2.0 average load continuously, for no apparent reason
<jpwhiting> roe_: does top show trackerd near the top?
<jpwhiting> I run kde, but had trackerd a nautilus file monitor using half my cpu the other day
<roe_> my cpu is almost idle
<jpwhiting> oh, that is weird then
<roe_> so is my diskusage, and my ram is onlyy 27% used
<roe_> but my load average is 2.17
<jpwhiting> anyone know if it's safe to downgrade back to feisty?
<jpwhiting> i.e. replace gutsy with feisty in sources.lst, and update, dist-upgrade
<jpwhiting> or does that not work for some reason?
<ysth1> jpwhiting: I would expect major pain, but perhaps I'm a pessimist
<IdleOne> jpwhiting: I dont think that would work but you could give it a shot. BACKUP first
<jpwhiting> :) of course
<IdleOne> let us know how it works out
<jpwhiting> will do
<jpwhiting> might be a day or so, (lots to back up... :)
<jpwhiting> but if I can get this computer going again with the right drivers, etc. I'll be in heaven I think
<masquerade> Anyone sorted out the sound issues on -10 yet?
<roe_> might be a stupid obervation, but why would you be running gutsy on a machine with "lots to backup
<ysth1> roe_: 1) music, 2) video, or 3) pr0n
<roe_> ah, I forgot about 3
<roe_> everyone doesn't have a raid server for 3?
<roe_> I mean...um, what pr0n
<ysth1> masquerade: I heard:  TheInfinity: i know this prob from santa rosa platform, thats why i ask. and this bug is already reported, patches are out - i dont know why it is not updated until now
<Ahadiel> Where is the GUI for configuring X?
<Ahadiel> I can't find it =/
<Ahadiel> (Tribe 5)
<shirish> hi all, no activity?
<shirish> http://www.bash.org/?310390
<hylje> not at all
<shirish> ;)
<pwnguin> Ahadiel: i think you have to install it yourself. it's like diplayconfig-gtk or something
<Ahadiel> pwnguin, found it, and it was installed by default
<johnficca> what is the right dpi for a screen that is 1024x768
<johnficca> my dpi is set to 96 but the font on my window borders looks to small
<johnficca> and then its to big when I log out and then back in
<pwnguin> man h264 playback is brutal on the cpu
<pwnguin> it maxes out one of my cores =(
<nemik> has anyone gotten sound working again?
<Ahadiel> mine wasn't working, then I unmuted it in alsamixer
<nemik> hmm mine won't modprobe correctly
<daurnimator> name for next realease: http://www.thinginabag.com/images/content/ubuntu-hungry-hippo.jpg
<malnilion> Hahaha, that'd be wonderful
<DanaG> I'm now using an older Athlon XP laptop while my Core Duo laptop is being serviced.
<DanaG> I like some HP stuff, but somebody must've been drunk, or worse, when designing this thing.
<DanaG> It idles at 70 C, and upon load, it'll hit up to 87 or even 90 C.
<DanaG> Yet the fan doesn't turn on until 75.  Crazy.
<DanaG> My hostname: amaterasu
<DanaG> Oops, closing buddy list closed Pidgin.
<DanaG> Bad default.
<DanaG> Hmm, hwdb-gui freezes on 'video'.
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> the new compiz package update seems a bit slower.. my benchmarks just fell
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone here had any success compiling Fusion from GIT on Gutsy?
<Assid> contrast83: c-f is part of gutsy
<contrast83> Assid: I know, but using the packages gives me hard locks, which I never got when compiling on Feisty.
<Assid> hrmm
<contrast83> I'd rather compile anyway, to be honest. More up-to-date. (Yes, I realize this isn't always necessarily a good thing. :-)
<RAOF> contrast83:
<RAOF> contrast83: Have you filed a bug?
<contrast83> ?
<Assid> upto date ? your still using 0.52
<contrast83> RAOF: No, because I wasn't sure how to get any useful information when it's hard-locking like that.
<contrast83> Assid: There's more to CF than core. ;-)
<RAOF> contrast83: Well, even filing a "it locks hard" bug can be useful, and developers can suggest ways to get useful info.
<RAOF> contrast83: Also, hard locks sound like "I try to metacity --replace with the nvidia 100 series drivers, and it hard-locks" ;)
<Assid> yeah.. everytime i get a crash.. i let it report.. the more bug reports they get the better the quality of the software with me
<RAOF> Assid: That's why you're running gutsy :)
<Assid> sometimes if im doing nothing.. i try to crash it for the sake of it
<Assid> rather do it when im doing nothing .. thjen when im doing something productive
<Assid> RAOF: only thing i dont like.. is some reports are huge.. last coredump was 9.6MB :(
<RAOF> Soft!  I've submitted a 200Mb core :P
<Assid> dude.. i have a 128kbit connection during the day
<contrast83> RAOF: Nope, it just happens in the middle of doing hardly anything when CF is running. Nothing in particular seems to trigger it.
<RAOF> Ah.  That's what the "reduced info" thing is for :)
<Assid> didnt ask me this time
<RAOF> contrast83: Eh.  You're the first person I've heard complain about that.
<Assid> although i want to report a bug report this time.. i dont knwo what to do
<RAOF> contrast83: Ooooh... Browsing the internet with gnash?
<Assid> the new update that got rolled out now.. the one with compiz seems to be mightly slow.. compiz benchmarks says  260fps.. normally i get 400 odd
<RAOF> contrast83: A handy hint is "Compiz + nvidia + any other opengl app = badness"
<contrast83> RAOF: I know. I've yet to find anyone else who's experienced it, which is another part of the reason I haven't filed a report...
* Assid totally agrees with RAOF.. i cant run glxgears when compiz is running
<Assid> contrast83: then vote for that bug..
<RAOF> Assid: Xgl.  It works around *all* of nvidias badness :)
<contrast83> RAOF: Ermm... CF + OpenGL apps haven't given me any problems at all, really. Some may not perform quite as well with CF running, but that's it - no crashes or anything.
<Assid> RAOF: isnt xgl slower or something?
<RAOF> Assid: Faster, generally.
<Assid> different people give me different views :(
<Assid> RAOF: so why isnt xgl default?
<RAOF> Also, you should soon be able to install my new, improved (and actually buildable) xgl package, with bonus xsession files!
<RAOF> Assid: Because it breaks some stuff.  Also, it's never been released.
<RAOF> Assid: And when I say "some stuff", basically what I mean is wine :(
<Assid> never released ? so how do you use it?
<contrast83> *officially* released
<RAOF> Well, we take a snapshot of git.
<Assid> hrmm i do use wine.. quite often
<contrast83> Assid: ATI, i assume?
<RAOF> It's still possible to use wine, it can just be a little more effort.
<Assid> contrast83: nvidia 6600GT
<Assid> RAOF: more effort ?
<contrast83> from my understanding, Xgl's mainly used on ati cards whose drivers don't allow for direct rendering under X
<RAOF> Assid: "DISPLAY=:0 wine <program to run>"
<RAOF> contrast83: Some of that statement was correct :/
<contrast83> RAOF: that being?
<Assid> RAOF: why cant it default to the current display on its own?
<RAOF> Assid: Because the current display is actually :1
<RAOF> contrast83: That Xgl is mainly used on ATI cards :)
<Assid> err.. so why 0 then ?
<RAOF> Assid: Because Xgl is :1, and the underlying X server is :0.  So you *can* run wine on the underlying X server, bypassing Xgl.
<Assid> hrmm.. k
<Assid> okay so what do i do.. im confused now
* Assid ponders on whether to change th xgl
<RAOF> contrast83: So, for fglrx users, Xgl provides Composite & GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, using only the 3d accel that fglrx provides.
<contrast83> RAOF: i thought DRI was in there also (among Composite and GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap)?
<RAOF> contrast83: For nvidia (or intel, or open-source ati, or whatever) users, Xgl provides *working* Composite & t_f_p ;)
<RAOF> contrast83: Nope.  Xgl requires OpenGL acceleration, and in return makes everything else work.
<contrast83> meaning what?
<RAOF> contrast83: Meaning that everyone's Composite, t_f_p, and RENDER (oooh, and Xv) stuff is broken in some way.  Xgl fixes it.
<contrast83> RAOF: is this taking into consideration the strides that have been made since xcb's implementation?
<RAOF> contrast83: Yes.  (open source)Ati & Intel drivers *still* suck at re-directed GL, and Xv
<contrast83> hmm... i never noticed. :-P
<RAOF> contrast83: There's some highly experimental work (it requires git drm, Xorg, intel drivers, and one other thing) to make intel do re-directed GL.
<contrast83> what's redirected gl do, exactly?
<contrast83> in layman's terms, if possible. :-)
<RAOF> contrast83: Surely you've noticed that Xv just doesn't work at all under compiz with either intel or ati?
<contrast83> don't think i ever had to use it
<RAOF> contrast83: So, what the Composite extension does is say "don't render to the framebuffer (in vram), render to this piece of memory instead.  I'll copy it to the framebuffer for you, later"
<contrast83> i mostly use my desktop though, which is on nvidia, but my laptop has intel, and my previous one had ati
<RAOF> The frame buffer being what's displayed on the screen.
<contrast83> ok...
<RAOF> contrast83: If you'd ever tried to play a movie on your laptop with Compiz enabled, you'd notice.
<contrast83> blue video?
<RAOF> contrast83: Now, neither intel nor open-source ATI drivers actually take any notice of this.  They just go "hey, the framebuffer's where its at!"
<RAOF> contrast83: That sounds like a fglrx problem I've heard of.  Compiz + video + intel should mean *black* video :)
<Assid> hrmm
<contrast83> nope. blue. on intel (and the older ati).
<Assid> so xgl doesnt do 3d rendering ???
<RAOF> Assid: It depends on what you mean.  Programs running under Xgl *can* do 3d rendering.
<RAOF> They won't get a direct rendering context, though.  But that's only a slight performance hit.
<RAOF> Unless you're running wine, where Windows programs say "no direct rendering?  You obviously don't have 3d accel".
<RAOF> And wine doesn't like Xgl for other reasons, either.
<Assid> hrm
<RAOF> But that's bugs in wine (and stupid windows programs), not bugs in Xgl.
<Assid> lemme see what happens to the bug report i filed on compiz
<contrast83> RAOF: would you honestly recommend xgl to someone with an nvidia card though?
<RAOF> contrast83: I use it myself on an nvidia card.
<contrast83> hmm
<RAOF> It's annoying that wine sucks, but it makes (for example) suspend/resume + compiz work.
<contrast83> proprietary driver, right?
<RAOF> There 'aint no free OpenGL driver (yet) :)
<Assid> hehe
<RAOF> See point...
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<Assid> one sec.. im gonna try suspend
<contrast83> Nouveau actually *does* 3d support now?
<RAOF> contrast83: Where "3d" == "runs glxgears" on some cards.
<RAOF> _aiming_ for full 3d support :)
<contrast83> but you can't run CF under it, right?
<Assid> stupid crap
<RAOF> Noooooooo
<RAOF> contrast83: It doesn't do textures yet.
<contrast83> k
<Assid> RAOF: actually the reason im running gutsy is cause of CF
<contrast83> ironic. the reason i'm not sure i want to keep gutsy on my main desktop is cause of cf
<contrast83> i think i'm just gonna settle on E17 for my eye-candy needs at the moment
<Assid> e17?
<jscinoz> hey guys
<jscinoz> since the last kernel update, my sound doesnt work, can someone walk me through getting it working?
<nemik> jscinoz: i downloaded newest alsa snapshot driver. unzipped. did `./configure` then `make` then `make install` and it was working again
<jscinoz> where can i get the alsa snapshot driver?
<ryan8403> I'm running gutsy (kubuntu) and when playing videos/dvds the picture doesn't show up or shows up at the very bottom of the screen, any one know how to get around this?
<nemik> jscinoz: ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/alsa/snapshot/driver
<jscinoz> can i install it with checkinstall?
<nemik> jscinoz: i don't know what that is
<jscinoz> use instead of make install to create a deb from it
<jscinoz> and install the deb
<nemik> i have no idea. you can try i suppose
<rob> hello, I was just wondering if wpasupplicant supports the rt73usb wireless driver in Gutsy, I have heard that it does.
<rob> Is this correct?
<vega-> is it possible to use a proxy with update-manager ?
<vega-> where does one specify it?
<vega-> (trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy with update-manager -d)
<Jordan_U> vega-, Why do you need a proxy?
<coNP> vega-: IMHO it should respect the gnome proxy setting. Isn't it?
<Jordan_U> vega-, Depending on the proxy you could use a program like socksify
<vega-> coNP: that is set, and also Acquire::http::Proxy in apt.conf
<vega-> doesn't work
<Jordan_U> vega-, Why do you need a proxy?
<vega-> Jordan_U: isn't that kind of obvious why i need a proxy? :) my company doesn't allow http connections out otherwise
<Jordan_U> vega-, What do they allow?
<coNP> IRC I guess :D
* Jordan_U has never been to a company THAT restricted
<Jordan_U> *restrictive
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 5 released!
<vega-> ssh out is ok :)
<TheInfinity> vega-: ssh out means ssh to computer with irssi means irc ;)
<Assid> hrmm..
<Assid> can partitions be resized?
* coNP should implement some topicdiff tool for xchat
<Jordan_U> vega-, Have you tried using socksify?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to install a newer build of alsa, from a homemade deb, however i get the following error "dpkg: error processing alsa-driver_hg20070824-1_i386.deb (--install):
<jscinoz>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/kernel/sound/ac97_bus.ko', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic" what can i do?
<Hobbsee> use dpkg -i --force-overwrite, if you're sure it'si OK to overwrite
* Eq|work yawns
<Assid> yoza
<Assid> Hobbsee: you check other bugs by any chance besdies bluetooth?
<Hobbsee> Assid: hm?
<Assid> bugs
<Assid> launchpad
<Hobbsee> what about them?
<Hobbsee> sure, kde*, general bugs.  *shrugs*
<Assid> hrmm k
<jscinoz> thanks
<Hobbsee> Assid: why?
<Assid> jkust curious.. saw you mark my bug
<Assid> was like hrmm.. i know this person on irc
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<coNP> Someone on Kubuntu Gutsy with daily upgrades can confirm if Kate is working ATM?
<Hobbsee> coNP: is here
<coNP> Thanks Hobbsee.
* Hobbsee should do some more bugwork.
<coNP> Sorry. I was told it is a feisty box.
<Hobbsee> coNP: oh, kde 3.5.6
<Hobbsee> no, wait, 3.5.6 was distributed withi feisty iirc.
<coNP> Actually I was only asked by a guy on our LoCo channel. He says todays kdelibs security upgrade ruined his kate
<Hobbsee> kdelibs had a security update?
<coNP> Not security, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.6-0ubuntu14.1
<coNP> Well, it *is* security :)
<Jordan_U> coNP, I ignored it but there was a known bug that showed up when I got the update
<Jordan_U> ( from apt-listbugs )
<Hobbsee> CVE-2007-4225
<ubotu> Visual truncation vulnerability in KDE Konqueror 3.5.7 allows remote attackers to spoof the URL address bar via an http URI with a large amount of whitespace in the user/password portion. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4225)
<Hobbsee> i wonder why that hasnt been added to gutsy yet
<Hobbsee> coNP: well, no idea what "Ruined" means.  kate starts here, etc.
<Hobbsee> it's not the bug i was thinking of, then.
<coNP> Okay. I am also not sure, only has been asked.
<coNP> But thanks, anyway.
<jscinoz> hey guys, since the last kernel update i lost all sound, i was instructed to install a newer alsadriver from source, which i have, however i still have no sound, and now my sound card doesnt show up with lspci, what can i do?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> anyoe managed to synch their nokia with any app on kubuntu
<jscinoz> afk
<Eq|work> mmm, some ELO :)
<AnRkey> hi
<AnRkey> just tried to upgrade to tribe 5 from feisty and got this output Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Eq|work> AnRkey : not something you need to be too worried about just now
<Eq|work> but atm there is no commercial archive for gutsy.
<AnRkey> disable it in sources.list?
<Eq|work> or ignore it
<AnRkey> it won't go on so disabling it
<AnRkey> support for xmms ended?
<jscinoz> hey guys, since the last kernel update i lost all sound, i was instructed to install a newer alsadriver from source, which i have, however i still have no sound, and now my sound card doesnt show up with lspci, what can i do?
<Eq|work> AnRkey : hm?
<AnRkey> the upgrade spat out a load of packages that support is ending for...
<jscinoz> hey guys, i cant get my sound card working, as when ALSA tries to load the module, it returns "WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/kernel/sound/snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory" and 3 similar messages concerning files snd-page-alloc.ko, snd-timer.ko, and snd-pcm.ko, how can i go about repairing these files?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : sudo updatedb; locate snd-hwdep.ko
<jscinoz> and repeat for the other files?
<Eq|work> no, paste the output
<jscinoz> one sec eq let me dump it in pastebi
<Eq|work> err, the output should only have been a couple of lines at most..
<jscinoz> 5 lines
<jscinoz> eq|work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34867/
<Eq|work> more than i was expecting.
<vega-> what's the recommended method of upgrading from feisty to gutsy on the command line?
<jscinoz> eq? what can i do
<jscinoz> i think i fixed it
<jscinoz> think being the operative word
<jscinoz> eq
<jscinoz> all the missing files can be found in sound/core as you saw, if i linked them to sound would that work?
<jscinoz> eq?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : try it. looks likely to me.
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyopne managed to synch their nokia phone ?
<Assid> it really cant be that bad to synch a cell phone
<jscinoz> Eq| done, i could modprobe snd-hda-intel with no problems, but i still have no sound, the volume bar shows its set to 0 and muted, but i cant unmute or increase volume
<Eq|work> reboot?
<jscinoz> alright
<jscinoz> be right back
<jscinoz> No luck EQ
<jscinoz> the volume is now set to full and unmuted, but no sound can be heard
<jscinoz> EQ, also if i plug headphones in all i can hear is a ticking noise.
<jscinoz> eq?
<yaccin> Disks & Filesystems doesnt work in kcontrol/systemsettings :(
<Hobbsee> yaccin: known, i think
<leperkhanz> How do I solve this:error: C compiler cannot create executables
<leperkhanz> Or can somebody add this to the repos: http://vsr.informatik.tu-chemnitz.de/~jan/noteedit/noteedit.html
<leperkhanz> This is going to be HUGE for other musicians.
<TheInfinity> leperkhanz: this is no repos
<TheInfinity> and ask in ubuntu-devel
<TheInfinity> or become maintainer for yourself ;)
<w00t> leperkhanz: do you build-essential?
<w00t> *have build-essential
<leperkhanz> w00t?  What?
<leperkhanz> Is that in synaptic?
<w00t> leperkhanz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<leperkhanz> ok, downloading...
<leperkhanz> wait, needs /cd?  damn, that is nowhere to be found.
<yaccin> wow the new volume display thingy in kde is way better then the one from feisty :D
<w00t> no idea, I just know that error is a sign that your build environment is damaged or incomplete
<leperkhanz> cool, thanks.
<w00t> :)
<leperkhanz> failed to download all of it from the repos.
<leperkhanz> And I don't have a CD.  *sigh*
<w00t> that's ..odd
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: those in ubuntu-devel are usually too busy to do random new packages
<Hobbsee> See !motu
<AnRkey> Hi Sarah
<Hobbsee> hi AnRkey
<TheInfinity> Hobbsee: thats why the german kubuntu team has an own repos, yes ;)
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: would be better if they collaborated and got their stuff reviewed, but yes.
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: the REVU queue is reasonably low at the moment, as all the old packages were considered comprimised.
<AnRkey> what is the /etc/login.defs file for?
<coNP> AnRkey:  shadow password suite configuration
<coNP> AnRkey: man login.defs
<TheInfinity> its just a inoffical source for latest amark etc
<TheInfinity> *amarok
<AnRkey> tribe 5 wants to replace mine, that ok on a feisty to gutsy upgrade?
<AnRkey> what will i lose?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, I would back up the current one just in case
<AnRkey> good idea
<AnRkey> ok be back when it's done
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i get the tribe 5 kdm artwork ???
<rob> TheInfinity, I have a feisty package of it if you want (nted)
<rob> I can probably make a Gutsy package too after my update finishes
<rob> I really should get back involved in doing packages for ubuntu proper rather then random packages for myself :)
<rob> TheInfinity, http://stoffers.id.au/ubuntu/nted_0.0.4-1ubuntu0_i386.deb
* rob goes to bed
<TheInfinity> thanks ... but another guy looked for this pac kage ;)
<rob> oh sorry :)
<rob> oh and he left
<rob> no matter
* rob was bored while waiting for a dist-upgrade
<cr1ss> hello, I tried installing Pulseaudio, but after realizing that I don't really need it, I uninstalled it.. however, since then, I have no sound at all ! when I go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and I press the button test, I get the error message : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal GStreamer error: state change failed.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?produ
<phil_pi> just installed gutsy tribe 5 and all fonts are really small
<Pici> phil_pi: System>Preferences>Apperance>Fonts>Details and change the DPI
<phil_pi> it shows 100.  i quess 100 would be a sane value?
<Pici> I usually just play with it until it looks good.
<phil_pi> great, thanks.  80 looks good ... just like feisty :)
<phil_pi> it was 75
<avis> i just tried to change my login screen by instaling a .tar.gz file and it would not add it to the list of themes
<yaccin> when i try to visit http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/ konqueror freezes
<IdleOne> yaccin: opens in firefox
<yaccin> and i dont want it ^^
<yaccin> + i dont have firefox
<yaccin> actually i have firefox, but i dont use it
<yaccin> it was installed when i installed german language pack o.O
<yaccin> which is kinda wrong
<yaccin> installing a new language shouldnt install new software
<IdleOne> yaccin: see if you can reproduce the problem and file a bug
<IdleOne> Can someone please add to the output of lsb_release -a the Tribe # being run?
<IdleOne> something like Release: 7.10 ( Tribe 5 )
<IdleOne> I know it is just decorative and non essential but I think alot of ppl would appreciate it
<Pici> The problem is that a Tribe is just a moment-in-time release.
<Pici> IdleOne: Rather, its just a snapshot of the current alpha status, the moment an update comes out after the tribe is released, its no longer tribe x anymore.
<snadge> whats the main difference between 386 and generic kernels?
<khermans_> has anyone seen slowness in gutsy in GUI apps?
<khermans_> also, my firefox now exits with error code 1
<Julius-GutsyTest> hello
<khermans_> everything was fine with updates until a few days ago, but now it is crap!
<Julius-GutsyTest> I've got some problems on the live cd of Gutsy and I was wondering if I have to report it or not
<khermans_> Julius-GutsyTest: which problems?
<khermans_> check launchpad to see if bug exists
<Julius-GutsyTest> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Julius-GutsyTest> this one for example
<Eq|work> esd has been removed from gutsy.
<Eq|work> so whatever is spawning that has a bug
<Julius-GutsyTest> and how can you listen to something without it ? Oo
<Julius-GutsyTest> Totem is using it
<Eq|work> it shouldn't be
<Julius-GutsyTest> that's the case. I can't hear anything from Totem
<terlmann> Errors were encountered while processing:
<terlmann>  tzdata
<terlmann>  :-(
<terlmann> What do I do now......
<terlmann> is there anyway around this ?
<Julius-GutsyTest> what's that ?
<terlmann> Setting up tzdata (2007f-3ubuntu1) ...
<terlmann> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):\
<terlmann> I can't get it to go past this package, upgrading from feisty
<Julius-GutsyTest> Eq|work: do I have to report it ? maybe I can try to hear something from the laptop with mpg321 ?
<Eq|work> your sound should still work fine.. try xmms or something
<IdleOne> Pici: i understand that it is just a snapshot but what else can we call the release in between snapshots? so until Tribe 6 is released it would be Tribe 5.xx so might as well just leave it at tribe 5 for the time being. it is just a decorative/descriptive way of knowing what version is being run
<terlmann> is it recommended I bypass this package ? and if so how do I do that ?
<Pici> IdleOne: I think it would be too hard to maintain.
<IdleOne> Pici: possibly. I'm going to see if I cant figure it out and let you know
<terlmann> how do I force dpkg to skip upgrading tzdata ?
<Eq|work> IdleOne : err, it's still all gutsy alpha..
<Pici> IdleOne: It just doesnt make sense to me.  What would be the point in maintaining a package just to update the tribe status in lsb? And what would constitute making a sub-point release change?
<IdleOne> Eq|work:  yeah I know. it is more for ego boosting then anything else in my mind. just to be able to show ppl " Look at me I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe X
<terlmann> There are 100 people in here. Could someone please help me upgrade my testing system to gutsy unstable ?\
<IdleOne> terlmann: sudo update-manager -d
<w00t> anyone have *any* idea why installing traceroute uninstalls ubuntu-desktop and a few other bits?
<IdleOne> w00t: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and safely removed although recommended to have when doing upgrades
<w00t> I know, that's why I'd really not like it to be removed
<w00t> The following packages will be REMOVED
<w00t>   traceroute
<w00t> The following NEW packages will be installed
<w00t>   gnome-nettool iputils-tracepath ubuntu-desktop
<w00t> these seem to conflict with each other - why, I have no idea
<IdleOne> w00t: you can install it again afterwords
<terlmann> IdleOne : I already know how to manually change the sources list and how to run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -f -q -y
<hylje> w00t: you get gnome-nettool iputils-tracepath and ubuntu-desktop installed, not removed
<w00t> hylje: I'm trying to reinstall them
<w00t> they then proceed to remove traceroute.
<hylje> tracepath is just about equivalent traceroute
<hylje> to
<w00t> so is there an actual reason for this seemingly stupid dependancy shuffle?
<Pici> Yes.
<hylje> exclusive resource somewhere
<IdleOne> tracepath and traceroot might conflict hence the reason for removing one when installing the other
<IdleOne> have a good day folks.
<terlmann> Could not install 'tzdata'
<terlmann> The upgrade aborts now. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<AnRkey> just done an upgrade to feisty
<AnRkey> baahhh
<AnRkey> gutsy
<AnRkey> and wow
<AnRkey> the fresh installs are nice but on my laptop it's just perfect
<AnRkey> compiz is muuuuuch better
<TerraMaster> Hello?
<hylje> hi
<TerraMaster> How do I mount my usb drive?
<hylje> it should mount automagically
<TerraMaster> It doesnt
<davidB21> Hello Everyone, under Feisty fdisk see my HDD as an IDE (/dev/hda*), but under Gusty tribe 5 (live CD) fdisk see my HDD as a SATA disk (/dev/sda*), is it a bug or a feature ?
<coNP> davidB21: feature, I guess
<Hobbsee> davidB21: feature
<davidB21> ok fine
<davidB21> no bug report to fill :-)
<Hobbsee> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !uuid | davidB21
<ubotu> davidB21: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Hobbsee> it's to do with ^
<TerraMaster> My usb drive isnt automounting
<MrKeuner> hi, will there be better free driver for ati M300(I think it is a X300) in gutsy?
<avis> is the dvd playback in gusty fixed from ubuntu where it wont lag frames ?
<soc> hi
<soc> can someone tell the reason why mono was included on the ubuntu installation cd?
<avis> that would be compared to fesity.  in feisty dvd playback would skip.  i tried the workarounds and could not resolve it.  wondering if i might have been experience in gutsy
<davidB21> thanks Hobbsee
<coNP> soc: f-spot and tomboy depends on that
<soc> a year ago, it was brand new, many people had high expectations
<soc> but now?
<coNP> soc: f-spot and tomboy still depends on that :D
<soc> 60 mb of libraries for a little note taking program?
<soc> i know that they depend on them
<soc> but it's a big waste of important resources
* coNP is not really interested what is on the cd. I have internet connection as well...
<coNP> Might be a problem for others, though...
<soc> imagine the things you could include on the ubuntu cd if you had 60 mb more space
<hylje> you got dvds for just that
<soc> exactly
<hylje> but it fits on a cd just fine so why bother :p
<Pici> soc: I'm sure the devs know this.
<soc> i don't think those people in dev countries have more important needs than wasing 60 mb for a note taking application ....
<Pici> soc: coNP said that fspot also depends on it.
<soc> ok, does that make a big difference?
<Pici> And I personally think that including a photo/picture manager in the install/livecd is important.
<soc> there is so much choice without wasting 60 mb ...
<newtokubuntu> does the kubuntu Tribe 5 have compiz fusion enabled?
<Hobbsee> no
<newtokubuntu> will the release have it?
<Hobbsee> no
<davmor2> I think it will be missed out for now because kde4 I believe have their own built in version (could be wrong don't flame me)
<Hobbsee> you can install compiz-kde to try it out, though
<Pici> Hobbsee: is compiz-by-default out for everything? or just kubuntu?
<Tomcat_> ubuntu tribe-5 has it on by default.
<Hobbsee> Pici: it's in ubuntu, and edubuntu
<Hobbsee> (currently)
<Pici> (understood)
<newtokubuntu> Am i able to try kde4?
<Pici> newtokubuntu: I believe kde4-base is in the gutsy repos.  But I'm not a KDE guy (I'm actually installing kubuntu-desktop now to do some playing around)
<Hobbsee> newtokubuntu: yes, install kdeb4base
<Hobbsee> newtokubuntu: it's only the beta 1, though
<davmor2> newtokubuntu: there is a load of work to do before it is fully functional so I would recommend it if you need you system to work
<newtokubuntu> not recommend more like?
<davmor2> yes sorry
<Pici> I reccommend it if you dont want your system to work.
<newtokubuntu> :)
<davmor2> :P so I missed out one little word :)
<Dusk_> i want to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?? is there a proper document for this?
<SeveredCross> Not really--sudo update-manager -d
<SeveredCross> That should get you to the latest development release, which is Gutsy Tribe 5.
<Dusk_> SeveredCross, ok let me open the terminal
<SeveredCross> I've gotta leave, but you should have no trouble--there aren't any broken packages as of now that I can see, everything works generally fine.
<Dusk_> SeveredCross,
<nixternal> anyone with a Realtek RTL-8139* noticing connection issues with any of the latest updates in the past day or so?
<Dusk_> SeveredCross, sudo warning: could not initiate dbus
<Dusk_> current dist not found in meta-release file
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<SeveredCross> Dusk_: Does it proceed or does it fail?
<Dusk_> SeveredCross, there are some updates on the update manager..i should do them immedietly
<SeveredCross> How many?
<Dusk_> 7
<Dusk_> about kde things
<Dusk_> not the gutsy
<SeveredCross> Okay, not enough then. Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I wonder why update-manager -d didn't work.
<Dusk_> i will try after the updates
<SeveredCross> You can always do it the brute force way and do sudo sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list -e 's/feisty/gutsy/g'
<Dusk_> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<SeveredCross> Then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SeveredCross> Weird...
<Dusk_> what the h*ck is going on this distro?
<SeveredCross> I've really gotta head out, but like I said, if update-manager fails, you can do it the brute force way and replace all the feisty occurences in sources.list with gutsy.
<SeveredCross> Then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade should get you there.
<Dusk_> SeveredCross, ok..
<Dusk_> SeveredCross, see you around
<SeveredCross> See ya.
<tripitaka> I've just installed 7.0.4 and upgraded to gutsy on a compaq 8510w with a nvidia quadro 570m, I can boot to runleve 3 ok but when I start X, I get a big black screen. Is there an easy fix?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a benchmarking suite that i could stress the hardware with?
<MrKeuner> I get freezes every now and then
<testgusty> hello all
<Pici> hello
<testgusty> how would one run emerald themes? as there is no beryl-manager or the likes to find...in gusty herd5
<Pici> testgusty: I think you need to install emerald and the emerald-theme-manager first.
<Dusk_> 373mb update is availabe...i think i've done right??
<Pici> Sounds good.
<davmor2> testgusty: beryl is no more they merged beryl and compiz into compiz-fusion.
<Dusk_> Pici, is there a major problem with gutsy?
<testgusty> yes i know, running compiz-fusion right now
<testgusty> but, there is also an option to install emerald on gutsy, but you cant use the themes, as it
<Pici> Dusk_: your mileage may vary.
<testgusty> goes to gtk theme
<Dusk_> Pici, i have ati card and i'm afraid lol
<testgusty> cube effects ,etc works ok, just the emerald themes cant be run...
<Pici> Dusk_: as do I.
<Dusk_> Pici, model??
<Pici> Dusk_: x1400
<Dusk_> Pici, 9600xt
<jzl_> Hello.. looking for some assistance. I just upgraded 7.10 alpha5 on a test machine. Everything went great except it seems that beryl will not show a menu & title bar. I've searched everywhere that I know to look for support, but nothing seems to be working for me. This worked fine on a raw 7.04 build.
<fsckr> if i cat /proc/cpuinfo in terminal I should see both cores correct?  if im not mistake just the other day i think there was a kernel update for gutsy and I updated im wondering if that has anything to do with this
<bwakkie> Hi I have problems getting my headset to work
<bwakkie> [dell latitude d620] 
<bwakkie> any tips where to look?
<fsckr> anyone alive in here
<coNP> !ask | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fsckr> umm i did long time ago LOL
<poorenglish_> no, only deads
<fsckr> gutsy had an update the other day for kernels i believe.  I am not missing dual core support
<Utnubu> hi all
<fsckr> hello
<Utnubu> Does anyone got a working displayconfig-gtk?
<Utnubu> With intel hardware?
<fsckr> can't help you there Utnubu
<fsckr> sorry
<fsckr> seems nobody likes to answer anyway
<fsckr> LOL
<Pici> fsckr: you are not missing dual core support or you are missing it?
<Utnubu> fsckr: thanks
<fsckr> i am missing it Pici
<fsckr> only showing 1 core
<fsckr> and I do not have the option in grub to go back
<fsckr> has anyone in here recently updated gutsy that had dual core processors, but now has lost support for them?
<Utnubu> and my intel sound card front connector doesn't work anymore under Gutsy
<Utnubu> at least it seems so
<fsckr> :(
<Utnubu> fsckr: How you know that Gutsy lost support?
<fsckr> the other day I could see both cores
<fsckr> today I see one
<Utnubu> Which kernel is installed?
<fsckr> 2.6.22-10-386
<fsckr> should be 686
<fsckr> :(
<Utnubu> no, should be generic
<fsckr> my fault for not paying attention on updates
<Utnubu> just install it
<Utnubu> no real problem I guess
<Utnubu> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Pici> fsckr: I think for a very short time one of the dependencies for one of the kernel packages was 386 instead of generic.
<Utnubu> and uninstall the 386
<fsckr> so I should uninstall 386 first then install generic?
<Utnubu> no, install generic
<Utnubu> boot generic
<Utnubu> and then uninstall
<fsckr> oik
<fsckr> which version is the generic?
<Utnubu> just linux-generic
<Utnubu> installs the latest
<fsckr> oh ok
<fsckr> it says its installed according to synaptic
<Utnubu> 386 Kernels have ahigher priority in grub
<fsckr> so if its installed what do i do now
<Utnubu> choose generic in grub and after boot remove the 386 kernels
<fsckr> i have no options during boot
<Utnubu> press esc
<Utnubu> you have two seconds :)
<Utnubu> after Bios
<fsckr> ok brb and thx
<fsckr> ty sir
<Utnubu> Does it work?
<fsckr> yes sir
<Utnubu> then remove 386
<fsckr> in process of doing that now
<Utnubu> :)
<Utnubu> Anyone has a external screen with an Centrino laptop?
<Utnubu> Of course an intel graphic card.
<fsckr> sorry can't help you there either :_
<fsckr> im all amd and nvidia
<fsckr> do you by any chance recommend a website I can go to to tweak what startsup in gutsy?  I am sure I dont need half the stuff that starts
<Utnubu> That is the best way to break your system
<fsckr> if you dont know what youa re doing :)
<Utnubu> And I guess your processor is fast and you have enought ram
<fsckr> but I have a backup :P
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a benchmarking suite that i could stress the hardware with?
<Utnubu> fsckr: System - Administration - Services
<fsckr> MrKeuner, http://lbs.sourceforge.net/
<fsckr> yea but I have to know what they are Utnubu :P
<fsckr> besides Utnubu i was more or less referring to init.d
<Chadwick|359> So, couple of font issues. I'm one of the people affected by the 'Huge fonts after nVidia drivers' people, and when I launch amaroK, the fonts for menus and labels make my brain hurt. those aren't part of the amarok config, instead, they are KDE controlled. Where the heck are the font settings for KDE defaults hiding?
<Chadwick|359> Also, everything in xchat looks fine except for the channel window itself, which, once again, has huge fonts.
<Pici> Chadwick|359: kcontrol controls KDE font settings.
<Chadwick|359> Pici, Yeah, I was hoping to find a fix that didn't involve installing kcontrol, I was hoping somebody knew where the config file was so I could just edit it.
<Utnubu> Chadwick|359: It is a resolution/dpi problem
<Utnubu> Chadwick|359: The easiest way is to change dpi but don't ask me how :)
<Pici> dpi settings: system>preferences>apperance>fonts then theres a little button that I always forget the name of
<Chadwick|359> Well, now I feel silly, I've always just set my font size down.
<Do``> where can i find a changelog for libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a?
<Do``> i've been having some problems related to gtk and i wanna see if this fixes them before i go start testing them
<Hobbsee> Do``: aptitude changelog gtkmm2.4
<Hobbsee> Do``: (gtkmm2.4 is the source package of  libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a)
<c00i90wn> while fixing my gnome yesterday I entered failsafe gnome several times, and I noticed that folder icons showed there a item count in blue, how can I enable that on the default session?
<Do``> Hobbsee: thank you
<Do``> :/ it didnt fix the freezes :(
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a benchmarking suite that i could stress the hardware with?
<jgm> Hi just tried to install tribe5 (i386 desktop) from the CD and it failed on setting up grub, is there some way of doing this manually rather than through the installer?
<jgm> (I tried grub-install --root-directory=/target /dev/sda but that didn't work...)
<Utnubu> anyone who has problems with front connector of intel centrino sound cards?
<Pici> There is an issue with intel_hda cards in the current kernel revision.
<Utnubu>  So there is a bug report?
<Pici> Utnubu: Many.
<Utnubu> ok
<Utnubu> If I change resolution on the fly with gnome tools I got a black screen whcih shows only the mouse. This has something to do with compiz. Is this intel specific too or on every system?
<Utnubu> Btw the compiz shortcuts seems to have changed since Feisty.
<Utnubu> Where can I get a list?
<jzl_> how to do I access the new GUI for dual screens?  I have a test box that I just setup to mess with it...
<jzl_> Do I just plug in the second monitor?
<coNP> jzl_: you might mean displayconfig-gtk
* jzl_ coNP: that would be it! Thanks.
<Utnubu> jzl_: open temrinal and start "sudo displayconfig-gtk"
<Utnubu> jzl_: I am very interested if it works for you :)
<jzl_> ok.. its a ATI 9600 Pro... so i will let you know..
<coNP> system / administration / screens & graphics
<Utnubu> coNP: Why this doesn't replace screen resolution preferences?
* coNP does not know
<auTONYmous> I'd love to know why the default kernels don't reboot correctly on my system.
<auTONYmous> everything shuts down cleanly, screen blanks, system beeps twice, but then nothing...
<osmosis> anyone know if this will be resolved in gutsy?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42532 in ubiquity "MASTER: "New partition size" UI is confusing" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Chadwick|359> I'm baaaaack. Anybody know of a good way to run a possibly system killing script in a virtual environment without actually bothering to run a full virtual OS?
<jzl__> coNP: I am having no luck with the displayconfig-gtk
<Arwen> Chadwick|359, chroot
<Arwen> mind you, it's not a whole lot easier than running a full on VM
<jzl__> coNP: and I think I have one of the more simpler set ups.   ATI 9600 pro (vga, dvi) with 2 exact monitors.... dell e173fp on each..
<coNP> jzl_: sorry I am not an expert of this topic.
<finalbeta> Where do I find that firefox plugin installer from tribe 5?
<jzl__> no prob.. just following up with you on it...
<Pici> finalbeta: its in the regular firefox addons window.
<kousotu> 5!!?!
<kousotu> gimme a brea..
<kousotu> break*
<Arwen> lol
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> finalbeta: you need to have the ubufox package installed though.
<kousotu> I just got tribe 4 working
<kousotu> lol
<Arwen> Tribe 5 consisted of 30 updates for me :-\, hooray for installing patches daily.
<Pici> kousotu: if you do an apt-get update/dist-upgrade, you'll be on tribe 5.
<Pici> We need a factoid for that.
<kousotu> lol
<Chadwick|359> Arwen, Thanks. I knew it was something I had used before, but that's what i get for trying to code on three days of being up
<kousotu> as well as "is anyone here?"
<Pici> Maybe I should just update !final for gutsy
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<kousotu> how do you add spanish as a 2nd lauguage to an english install?
<Pici> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pici> That maybe?
<kousotu> so that all the spanish suff comes out right when you type itright
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> just the dictionary
<kousotu> lol
<finalbeta> Pici: I can find the one  browser for plugins, but not this window https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=pfs2.png
<kousotu> because if I typed "hola de todos" the whole thing is underlined in red
<kousotu> yet, that is correct spanish
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> finalbeta: I didnt see that either.
<Pici> kousotu: I dont think you can use both dictionaries at the same time. I couldnt be wrong though.
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> You probably need the aspell-es package (whatever the name is, I'm guessing here)
<kousotu> I'll ask the spanish guys :)
<kousotu> I think I can do that
<kousotu> lol
<jzl_> can anyone help me out with the new GUI "displayconfig-gtk"?
<Arwen> huh, my CPU fan is running a bit too high
<Arwen> jzl_, explain
<kousotu> yea, al but one crummy word
<kousotu> lol
<jzl_> Arwen: I have an ATI 9600 pro... dual monitors (same model #s).. when I try to set up extended...it will not find the manufacturer of the "new" monitor...
<Arwen> does it work otherwise? afaik, in mergedfb (free drivers, right?) mode, the second display is "generic".
<jzl_> no..this is the first I have tried...
<jzl_> never messed with the conf file... was waiting on a GUI
<jzl_> and now.. the GUI wont even load...
<jzl_> it errors out
<Arwen> "it errors out". What error? The more details you give me, the more I can help you.
<jzl_> ok.. let me go and c/p the error
<jzl__> Arwen: PMed it to you.
<Arwen> don't send me private messages, please
<Arwen> they won't get to me
<jzl__> can I copy and paste within the channel?
<Arwen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jzl__> Arwen: thanks.. I get this when I run "sudo displayconfig-gtk" from the terminal - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34915/
<Arwen> hmm, what that means is beyond me. I can try and get your X server back running though.
<jzl_> its still up...
<jzl_> as of now.. I dont think it will be after I logout tho..
<Arwen> oh, never mind me then
<jzl_> so, can we walk thru that ?
<Arwen> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf , I'll see if it's been foobared
<jzl_> awesome.. going now
<jzl_> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34917/ = xorg.conf
<jzl_> Arwen: I only see 1 monitor on there...
<Arwen> the second monitor is added on run time
<jzl_> sorry, not following
<Arwen> you only need a monitor entry for your primary. The driver automatically activates the second
<jzl_> ohh, ok
<Arwen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34919/ this is my setup (don't copy it, it won't work that way), yours doesn't look too different
<Arwen> try restarting X
<jzl_> so you are running dual (w/extended?)
<cr1ss> hi, I 've installed emerald along with feisty's themes, and I don't really know what happened, but now, there are no window decorations, and in the bottom of my screen, there is a white line (where avant window navigator is located)
<Arwen> jzl_, yeah
<Arwen> that xinerama flag at the end looks a little dodgy, but it's probably harmless
<kousotu> anyone in here speak spanish?
<kousotu> lol
<jzl_> Arwen: yeah.. the conf is screwed
<Arwen> oh dear, did the gui store a backup?
<jzl_> I have no primary and the secondary is off really bad - barely viewable
<jzl_> not sure...looking now..
<jzl_> it's all good.. this is a test machine... but I still have like 10 hours in it :)
<jzl_> Arwen: looks like it might have...
<jzl_> xorg.conf.1
<Arwen> try copying that over xorg.conf
<jzl_> 10-4, doing that now
<jzl_> Arwen: ok.. back where I started from.. but I do have both monitors on and mirrored
<rikai> Ok, i'm having an odd problem with gutsy that i just installed on a laptop.
<Pici> okay
<Pici> Whats up?
<rikai> In the shutdown menu, the 'restart' and 'shut down' buttons are missing.
<kousotu> rikai, what kind of laptop?
<kousotu> and how old is it?
<rikai> Everex, its brand new
<rikai> http://www.everex.com/products/xt5000t/xt5000t.htm
<rikai> Came with vista, installed XP and Ubuntu on it.
<rikai> They're there on several other gutsy machines(including another laptop) and all i've done with this machine was a tribe 4 install and then update-manager, so it must be something in the config.
<kousotu> what graphics card?
<rikai> nividia geforce 7600 go
<rikai> err
<rikai> nividia geforce go 7600
<Pici> rikai: This is in Gnome?
<rikai> Correct.
<rikai> I've got compiz-fusion running on it, if it makes a difference.
<Pici> rikai: Have you tried removing and re-adding the main menu applet that has applications/places/system on it?
<rikai> Just now, no change.
<Pici> hmmm
<Pici> very odd.
<Pici> Have you checked LP to see if anyone else has had the same issue?
<rikai> LP?
<rikai> oh, launchpad
<rikai> i looked around a bit, didnt see much.
<rikai> oh, the commands are gone in GDM as well, perhaps theres something odd with GDM?
<Pici> Thats not good.
<rikai> aha, i fixed it.
<rikai> for some reason, "Show Actions menu" on the "local" tab of System -> Administration -> Login Window was unchecked.
<rikai> for future reference, in case anyone else has that problem.
* rikai feels dumb now :F
<Pici> rikai: Did that fix the shutdown/restart/logoff being missing from the gnome-menu
<rikai> Pici, yep, fixexd it for the menu, the shutdown applet and gdm.
<Pici> rikai: I think you hould log a bug for that.
<Pici> should*
<JDahl> anyone managed to get acroread working?
* coNP has broken acroread, skype
<coNP> An illustration why proprietary software is bad
<coNP> You cannot compile yourself a new version fit to the new libraries
<squee> After this last kernel upgrade, my sound is a bit screwy, it doesn't detect when I have headphones plugged in anymore
<squee> Is there anything I can do to fix this?  Or is anybody else experiencing it?
<Pici> squee: If you have intel_hda, the issue is known.
<AnRkey> hi all
<squee> Pici: Yep I do.
<AnRkey> i am trying to do a  sudo update-manager -d to upgrade to gutsy on my wifes laptop and it finds nothing to upgrade to
<squee> AnRkey:  I always have manually changed the repositories (I usually have to sort through 3rd party's manually anyway).  Doing the upgrade that way might require that gutsy be finished before it will allow you to upgrade.
<AnRkey> i tried it manually like that at work and it gave me trouble on a test machine so i don't wanna do that on her laptop
<AnRkey> and not in the mood to reinstall if it 3$%$'s up
<AnRkey> is there anything else i can do to get fiesty to see the gutsy upgrade?
<TheInfinity> AnRkey: console.
<TheInfinity> if you dont know how to dist upgrade in console you should not install  gutsy
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, do i sound like that much of a noob?
<TheInfinity> i just say it because many people think "alpha software. wow. exciting"
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, I do think wow and I do feel it's exciting but I am upgrading to contribute so do you know why feisty won't see the update?
<TheInfinity> just make a correct sources.list and dist-upgrade your system :)
<rikai> AnRkey,  i believe the update manager problem is a known bug.
<TheInfinity> hmm ... never used the gui version of dist-upgrade for alpha versions of ubuntu - had too much errors ...
<rikai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/120957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120957 in update-manager "UpdateManager fails to fetch dist-upgrade tarball" [High,Fix released] 
<rikai> AnRkey, enable the feisty-uppdates respository and get the update for update-manager if you really want to update via update-manager. :)
<rikai> after that point, "update-manager -c -d" should work fine.
<TheInfinity> but dont wonder about several errors - i never got a graphical dist upgrade in an alpha version of ubuntu to an end without helping in console ;)
<AnRkey> rikai, could i be that silly, lets see...
<vDub> hey guys, can someone tell me how to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list as root? I forgot how to do it. X-P
<coNP> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vDub> thanks
<finalbeta> When Feisty was at tribe 4 I think, I reported a bug that Ubuntu no longer booted on my dell. I just upgraded this machine to tribe 5 and it freezes up after about a minute. The previous bug was about a dell and was completely ignored. I'm guessing I shouldn't bother reporting this one as the only information I have is it freezes.
<hylje> you do have information on the hardware of yours, no?
<finalbeta> I'm looking for the button in the device manager that offered an id with all the information. I guess It no longer exists, or I dreamed it.
<AnRkey> rikai, nope, can't figure out why this laptop is the only one that won't upgrade to gutsy
<AnRkey> i even reinstalled update-manager too and nothing
<finalbeta> I hardly know what hardware this is, other then the sound chip and an Radeon 9800 XT. It's a Medion PC PIV3HGz
<rikai> AnRkey, you updated update manager from feisty-updates?
<AnRkey> rikai, its the correct version, yes
<cargohold> Would you like this and an advanced mode [x]  setting  in gsambad ? http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gsambad/devel/gsambad_access_permissions.png
<cargohold> Makes for unlimited user and group access permissions per share
<cargohold> Almost ready btwe
<rikai> finalbeta, whats the model number?
<cargohold> Omgteh-volvo-847 ? :=)
<AnRkey> rickai will an upgrade from the tribe 5 iso work?
<rikai> AnRkey, sudo sed -e 's/\sfeisty/ gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<rikai> AnRkey, sudo apt-get update
<rikai> AnRkey, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rikai> run those three commands and it should update just fine.
<finalbeta> rikai: Medion MD8083
<tehk> Anyone having an issue with right clicking? None of the sub menus in my right click menu do anything
<rikai> finalbeta, desktop?
<cargohold> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/sed_words.sh
<tehk> like 'create empty document' and scripts
<finalbeta> rikai: Yes , It's a dekstop
<rikai> and what country are you in?
<finalbeta> Belgium
<kousotu> what's the main language there?
<kousotu> I forget lol
<finalbeta> Dutch/French
<rikai> Dutch.
<rikai> heh
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> thx
<rikai> finalbeta, http://www.medion.com/be/ should be able to get the pc info off there somewhere
<AnRkey> rikai, have you tried that from feisty to tribe 5 yourself?
<rikai> AnRkey, no, i updated using the commands i gave above
<AnRkey> i did a replace of feisty with gutsy at work
<cargohold> Lol
<AnRkey> rikai, screw it lets do it :D
<AnRkey> bbl
<rikai> lol
<cargohold> one at a time i hope :P
<finalbeta> rikai: I doubt that. Medion uses stock hardware changes the specs a little and gives it a new name. If you need information, I needs to be pulled from the system.
<rikai> finalbeta, thats medion's site, why wouldnt they give the specs of their models? :/
<finalbeta> Just like this ATI 9800 XXT << XXT doesn't exist anywhere else, means It's got 200Mhz more or someting
<cargohold> Hello all! If im a developer using C and gtk+ only.. is this a good place for me to be for some reason ?
<AnRkey> rikai, it's running now, thanks
<voidmage> would it be safe to run wine.budgetdedicated.com's feisty packages because wine isn't being packaged anymore for gusty?
<coNP> cargohold: do you want to help?
<cargohold> Or would i require a more advanced channel :P
<coNP> cargohold: depends on what do you want to do
<cargohold> coNP: no, i need to know what programs and features you need
<rikai> AnRkey, np.
<rikai> finalbeta, lspci tends to give a lot of hardware info. ;)
<cargohold> coNP: i code www.gadmintools.org
<cargohold> for now
<coNP> cargohold: people on #ubuntu-devel might tell you what we need
<cargohold> ok, thanks mate!
<coNP> cargohold: in fact we are in a feature freeze state. So maybe mostly bugfixes :)
<cargohold> coNP: im have a near complete awesome update... Itll come from Debian as usual
<cargohold> Makes its use infinite: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gsambad/devel/gsambad_access_permissions.png
<rikai> nework sharing in mixed networks needs to be as simple as it is on the mac side ;)
<cargohold> I need input like "OMG, do this instead etc"
<cargohold> rikai: im adding in "advanced mode [x] " in the settings
<cargohold> good ?
<cargohold> or bad..
<cargohold> Ive been with GNU/Linux since 1997-98, learned coding both C and GTK+ in 1999 i think
<cargohold> On the Stallman side (damn good tune that hackers:)
<cargohold> Hmm, was hoping anyone would say anything to help progress. Oh well
<rikai> cargohold, what i mean is, i should be able to share a folder with just a few clicks and no messing with samba configs and a windows or mac user should be able to browse it with no additional work.
<rikai> i dont believe that falls in the scope of your program though.
<cargohold> Not type in any password or authenticate in any way ?
<rikai> correct
<rikai> Windows <-> Windows can do it, Windows <-> Mac can do it. why not Linux <-> *
<cargohold> Lets have a look at this scenario: "0. One server, many users": Any user can share anything on the system including /etc ?
<rikai> ?
<cargohold> "1. Only one user on a box".. then its ok
<cargohold> see the evils that ccome with it ?
<cargohold> c?
<rikai> cargohold, no, thats silly. they should have to be in a certain group to share anything outside of their home folder.
<rikai> Sound good?
<coNP> cargohold: implement some click-click application to integrate computers into a windows domain
<cargohold> I have one question, do you like the security windows has shown us for far too long ?
<cargohold> coNP: very soon
<coNP> cargohold: I am serious. It is needed very much
<rikai> cargohold, thats why you put security measures in place. Is there any reason a user shouldn't be able to share folders in their home directory with minimal effort?
<cargohold> watch the screenshot.. its not far away, i just need to get fast inputs from skilled people
<cargohold> rikai: in their own home directory, yes...
<rikai> cargohold, thats excatly what i'm saying, they should be able to one or two click share anything inside their home directory with minimal hassle.
<cargohold> rikai: Youll see that any network where sharing has limitations will have drawbacks. Its not possible to expand any server to accomodate an endless amount of an endless amount of requests
<rikai> cargohold, not sure i'm following?
<cargohold> rikai: then youre discarding anyone not just having one box with one user on it, right ?
<cargohold> All aspects are vital
<rikai> cargohold, no. Why cant that setup work in a multi-user enviroment?
<cargohold> All you can do then is "Do you want to share this directory in your own username" y/n ... sure its no problem using include files but why code that ?
<cargohold> Seems ratsy
<rikai> cargohold, because it makes networking simpler? What i'm referring to is the fact that if you say... share a folder currently
<rikai> and someone on another computer running, say, windows, tries to browse your shared folder. By default, they're prompted to enter login info.
<rikai> That doesnt make sense to me, it was explicitly shared, why cant they just browse it?
<cargohold> rikai: no it doesnt, if samba isnt set up right in the first place, IE: [global]  config theres nothing you can do about it as a user
<Arwen> Are there plans to have SELinux enabled by default at some point in the future?
<cargohold> Windows always tries to connect with guest/guest even wo you knowing it (evil)
<rikai> cargohold, i'm saying samba should be set up in a way that allows this by default, as this is the NORMAL expected action on a network.
<rikai> cargohold, macs use samba and do it, why not ubuntu?
<cargohold> rikai: No, thatd be totally insecure
<cargohold> What is this channel ive landed in :P
<rikai> How is it insecure?
<rikai> I dont understand that at all.
<cargohold> rikai: I code for any os out there but m$. If macosx does it.. then coders should look at it some more
<avis> cargohold, yes but he i asking how is it insecure not if you code
<rikai> Which coders? mac coders or linux coders
<rikai> ?
<Arwen> or... Windows coders even
<cargohold> rikai: what are the limitations of sharing from macosx ?
<cargohold> rikai, Arwen, you have about +50000 applications due to oss.. rhythmbox for example ;)
<Arwen> and just as many non-OSS ones (I have rhythmbox btw)
<Arwen> I hate*
<cargohold> I like Apple and help them
<cargohold> dont like it rhythmbox ?
<Arwen> Rhythmbox looks too much like iTunes, which sucks epically.
<cargohold> radio can halt at times (i hate that)
<cargohold> Lol, then you like what ?
<finalbeta> stopping people from easily sharing folder because they would share the wrong things is silly an pointless. They will symlink / or somthing so it's all shared at once. The correct way it to offer them more choice, let them use another user/pass to share. that way the login doesn't go across the network.
<cargohold> Arwen: Dont tell me its Sun because theyre good :=)
<Arwen> cargohold, mpg123 + ogg123 is more than enough for me, thanks
<cargohold> Arwen: What os do you like ?
<Arwen> I don't care. I don't run an OS to run an OS. I run an OS to run applications.
<cargohold> I code on fedora and debian at present but have used alot of dists
<cargohold> Arwen: Liar.. Cmon!
<rikai> cargohold, you're saying absolute security is better than functionality. however, if you dont offer the functionality, people will disable the security completely to GET said functionality.
<rikai> Why not have a folder in each ubuntu install, /home/shared or something, that you can put files into, and users on windows and OS X can browse without having to enter a password?
<cargohold> rikai: Absolute security or no security at all, yes. Flip it around and say "I dont want any security so ill settle for wintendoh security" ?
<Arwen> being functional is far more important than being secure
<cargohold> Moron :=)
<Arwen> If I can't do anything, then I wouldn't even care if I got cracked.
<rikai> Is it possible to disable symlinks in certain directories?
<finalbeta> cargohold: you are so wrong
<Arwen> since it's not like I'm losing any functionality after the attack
<coNP> !CoC | cargohold
<ubotu> cargohold: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<finalbeta> it's not done because of security. it's just done wrong
<cargohold> Arwen: You cant make it good in a secure fashion so you let all users become admins ?
<Arwen> I'm not sure what you're going on about, and therefore I can't address your seemingly random arguments.
<rikai> cargohold, who said anything about making users admins?
<cargohold> CITICS
<finalbeta> if they cared anything about security, the default shared folder wouldn't be the home folder at a whole.
<Arwen> Don't make new arguments please.
<kousotu> any way to make a spanish dictionary work a the same time as the english one?
<cargohold> Check this \\Arwen\c$ .. all i need now is a password :=)
<Arwen> Administrative shares can be disabled
<Arwen> and they're pretty useful if used right.
<cargohold> How fast could i get one :=)
<cargohold> How ?
<rikai> cargohold, what is your argument against having a single publically accessible shared folder usable by all users?
<skinnypuppy1334> Is Compizfusion installed and active on boot cd of tribe4?
<finalbeta> the point is not how windows does things wrong anyway/
<cargohold> \\Arwin\print$ spooler prints a crazy picture of Arwin in Japan :=)
<cargohold> Or, why not all over japan/Lol
<Arwen> skinnypuppy1334, not sure. I'd hope not.
<rikai> cargohold, i'm not talking about disabling passwords for all sharing, i'm talking about a single folder that doesnt require a password, not a whole directory tree.
<Arwen> yeah, like sharing /shared
<Arwen> not sharing /
<rikai> if you can disable symlinking in that folder, i don't see any real possible security hole.
<cargohold> rikai: you seem to like an insecure model. why is that ?
<Arwen> cargohold, hint: ad hominem attacks are not very useful.
<rikai> cargohold, answer my question please, how is that insecure?
<cargohold> You can share anything yould like given enough time ?
<rikai> cargohold, elaborare?
<cargohold> rikai: what system do you use atm ?
<rikai> Ubuntu.
<Arwen> cargohold, "you can share anything you like given enough time"? What does that mean?
<cargohold> Ok, so.. you have an Ubuntu server with alot of users on samba...
<rikai> cargohold, that applies to anything. You can figure out the root password given enough time.
<avis> i think that means he might be a admin that cannot trust the users with the rights/permissions they have -- i dont know though
<rikai> i have an ubuntu destop that cant share files easily, and therefore doesn't have samba set up at all, is what i have.
<cargohold> Arwen: Share '/' or /root ? (I dont find that anywhere near good)
<Arwen> I suppose if you had only 1 shared folder and numerous users with r/w, that would be a problem.
<Arwen> But that's not the situation I think rikai is talking about.
<Arwen> cargohold, wha?
<avis> how can you share / or /root if the only directory shared is /sharedfolder with disabled symlinking ?
<cargohold> Arwen: how old are you if i may ask ?
<Arwen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<avis> cargohold, Arwens age is not the issue.  the issue is you fail to explain how the given example is insecure
<Amaranth> Arwen: ?
<Arwen> I'm getting tired of the ad hominem attacks
<cargohold> Arwen: No, because you need to have seen the insecurities otherwise id be yelling at you all night in vein :=)
<coNP> Okay. I guess it is not an attack for sure. You can easily answer you want tell your age.
<coNP> No need to shout without a real reason.
<coNP> IMHO
<coNP> Sorry. s/you want/you do not want/
<cargohold> My name is Magnus, im 31 years old and live in Sweden
<avis> Arwen's age hasn't been seen to be of any relevance to the conversation bearing fruit
<Amaranth> Age is not really important
<cargohold> It is
* coNP does not say that it is relevant. I only say that you can tell it is not important / you do not want to tell that
* Amaranth is 20
<Amaranth> Doesn't mean anything
* Arwen is 16 for what it matters
<cargohold> Dont know the history and youll not be getting the futurama :=)
<Arwen> Bah, Futurama sucks :-\
<Amaranth> blasphemy
<coNP> !off
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cargohold> Ok, i liked that :P!
<cargohold> Arwen: theres alot of politics surrounding anything highprised such as software (I hate that but its how it is)
<avis> cargohold, to save face all you have to do is defend yourself but when it comes to the situation at hand instead of this "i'm superior to you because" you cannot explain why the given example is insecure except by rational of conceptual horror
<cargohold> avis: Reiterate the question then plz
<Amaranth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* Arwen is not sure he understood the conversation from the start.
<cargohold> Im ok with tossing it too
* coNP is confused if Arwen is really a he.
<cargohold> avis: do you have further inputs ?
<avis> offtopic
<Arwen> coNP, bah, no girls on the internets remember? :-)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<rikai> Amaranth, he asked for wamted features. this is a feature i wanted and the discussion is related to the feature, how is it offtopic? Sounds like the development process to me. :P
<cargohold> Arwen: Thats just crazy! :=)
<cargohold> We want more but qualified wimens
<Amaranth> rikai: Talking about age and sex is offtopic
<rikai> oh, alright. :)
<coNP> Formulated again: Arwen, you've meant _you_ don't understand the conversation?
<Arwen> rikai never did that, afaik
<cargohold> Amaranth: You sexxi thang :P
<Arwen> coNP, no, I understood the individual sentences, but I've still let to find what the topic is, other than "do you like insecure software?"
<coNP> Arwen: sure
<Amaranth> cargohold: Last warning
<PriceChild> This channel is for discussion on the development version of Ubuntu, currently Ubuntu 7.10 - The Gutsy Gibbon. Offtopic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please and follow the !guidelines at all times.
<cargohold> Amaranth: then youll kick me and loose all the love :=)
<avis> i tried to install a gnome login screen and selected the .tar.gz in gutsy and the theme in question would not appear in the list of selections
<cargohold> .deb ?
<PriceChild> avis, "selected the .tar.gz" ? where, how?
<Amaranth> no, themes are .tar.gz
<avis> in the gnome login manager
<Amaranth> it's just an XML file and some images
<avis> it just wouldn't appear.  could not select it.  going through the process again only reaffirmed that it was already installed (but not showing up)
<cargohold> Amaranth: everything else is a .deb but not some themes ?
<cargohold> Would it be neat to have them as debs ?
<Amaranth> cargohold: he didn't get it from the repo
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cargohold> Ah, ok.. suspected they where trolling from the windblows (They sure as hell dont know anything about oss)
<Arwen> you can make chanserv deop you?
<coNP> Arwen: I guess you can only deop yourself.
<Arwen> well of course, I just wasn't aware of that function on FreeNode
<Amaranth> Arwen: i can make it op/deop anyone
<cargohold> So, whoos going out partying tonight ?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Arwen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Arwen]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> see? :)
<Arwen> Amaranth, interesting, what's the syntax?
<Arwen> this sounds like a good function
<Amaranth> you don't have access :)
<Arwen> I suppose it could be used on any channel?
<Arwen> :-)
<Amaranth> if you have access
<Amaranth> /cs op #channel nick
<Amaranth> /cs op #channel -nick
<Arwen> ah, -
<Arwen> on some other irc servers, it was /cs op/deop
<cargohold> fecker :=)
<cargohold> Twmten!
<cargohold> Ikarus!
<cargohold> You will learn... you..will..learn... :=)
<cargohold> Map has changed, m$ monopoly is rotting (Thank teh gowds)
<cargohold> When they refused to give us any updates even though they got so thurougly craxxored alot of people became angry
<cargohold> Some put you_are_gay.txt on their computers, we shall see if they can keep winteldoz secure for a whole year / omg,lol
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> i just upgraded my system to gutsy release but I have the same old kdm look though
<_Shade_> how to get rid of this and get the new one?
<Ahrgvn> _Shade_: I hope someone fixes that rotten look for you sir
<_Shade_> Ahrgvn: it's not so important - the best is gutsy works pretty fast for me, but it could be nice to have it's default look as well
<cargohold> _Shade_: Nice shit
<cargohold> _Shade_: Load something like clearlooks and itll look right
<_Shade_> cargohold: isn't that a gnome stuff?
<cargohold> No, its just a theme
<Pici> _Shade_: gdm and probably kdm keep the same themes you were using before you upgraded.
<cargohold> Trolltech's QT is rotten to the core though
<cargohold> Ripped off TK and made crap out of it :=) / Use GTK+
<Arwen> bah, QT rules
<cargohold> QT is rotten, if you look into it youll know
<_Shade_> Pici: the point is i have purged kdm and then reinstalled it
<cargohold> Atleast if youre like me, only wanting things to progress and let everyone have a say in it
<cargohold> We should be well beyond where we are atm... thats m$ fault
<cargohold> I bet they have been laughing their asses off and wondering why TV and other things where so successful in subduing everyone on the planet
<cargohold> HD*content will do the same thing on computer monitors
<cargohold> So, watching shit too much really makes you stupid.. Oh yeah.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | cargohold
<ubotu> cargohold: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ahrgvn> ubotu: Fuck off bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck off bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak too slow
<PriceChild> lets find out who that was...
<mirashii> Are their certain configuration changes we need to make for the new nvidia drivers in the nvidia-glx-new package?
<Vivisector> Hi everyone.  I'm running tribe4 and just installed the latest updates.  It seems to have broken my sound, and I am unable to build the latest alsa.  I'm using a macbook pro core 2 duo 2.33ghz.  Has anyone else encountered this issue?
<gnomefreak> Vivisector: kernel issue its known and bugs have been reported
<Vivisector> ok
<AnRkey> rikai, the upgrade worked prefectly, thanks
<rikai> AnRkey, no problem. :)
<kelsa|martalli> It's nice to see upgrades coming where it really matters (planetpenguin race got updated =)
<AnRkey> rikai, i had a look at my notes about the earlier machine that i had problems with and it turns out i never did a dist upgrade i only did an upgrade and thats what broke the system
<rikai> AnRkey, heh
<rikai> yeah, thats definitely a bad thing to do :)
<AnRkey> i was in a rush as i did not have allot of time at work
<AnRkey> i feel quite dumb now :D
<kelsa|martalli> I must have missed osmething, because I am surprised that doing only an upgrade would break a machine
<pvandewyngaerde> can i change the keyboard layout for kdm ?
<pvandewyngaerde> i type dvorak, except for login screen
<profoX`> Was startup-manager (grub editor) planned for Gutsy? I remember reading about it, but I can't find it in the blueprints or in the ubuntu.com/testing pages.. Or am I wrong?
<Pici> profoX`: I remember seeing it on one of the Planet Ubuntu feeds. I'm not sure if its going to be in Gutsy
<profoX`> Pici: well it probably was the planet I read it on then.. it will probably not make it into gutsy then
<JDahl> I am not able to change the frequency of my laptop CPU with the cpufreq-* tools.   The frequency remains fixed at 800MHz - does anyone have similar experiences or a suggestion of how to fix it?
<pwnguin> anyone filed a bug about ipw3945 not working?
<fsckr> what does the dbus-daemon do?  I have like 20 or so instances running.  I know its part of gnome but do I need all these?
<pwnguin> dbus is sort of an event messaging queue for linux
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-25
<Arwen> An honest question: do you guys think that people really know that Linux (or any other "free" software) exists as an alternative to their proprietary systems?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rikai> Arwen, yeah, definitily a good question for -offtopic. :D
<Arwen> meh, nobody's talking right now
<pwnguin> so what exactly was the point of changing -386 to the default boot kernel?
<Arwen> they didn't
<Arwen> -generic is
<pwnguin> lies
<pwnguin> i upgraded yesterday, and i get a surprise -386 kernel installed and defaulted
<pwnguin> and wireless broke
<Jack_Sparrow> May I have a link to dowload Gutsy...?
<s-x-u> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<s-x-u> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Arwen> pwnguin, reinstall the generic one
<Jack_Sparrow> s-x-u: I got that... but is a link available?
<Arwen> probably just an apt failure
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<pwnguin> Arwen: its already installed, and -386 purged. just curious what the point of that whole affair was
<s-x-u> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/
<Arwen> like I said, it was probably a failure in dependency handling
<s-x-u> this one sorry
<Arwen> it didn't happen to me
<Jack_Sparrow> s-x-u: NP...  Getting the Alt now..
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, is Tribe 5 of Gutsy Stable enough for normal use? :P
<sparr> since upgrade to gutsy, when i rotate my desktop with xrandr it doesnt resize, so i have a large black rectangle on one side
<Arwen> Sonicadvance1, works fine here but I haven't tested any unusual use circumstances
<Sonicadvance1> I see, I tested Gutsy before there were any Tribe releases, was pretty unstable then :P
<s-x-u> Sonicadvance1: it depends also on your hardware i think have gutsy running without problem
<goodhabit> Hello. How i can update my feisty to Gutsy?
<Sonicadvance1> It's a terminal command goodhabit
<s-x-u> sudo update-manager --help
<Sonicadvance1> update-manager -d
<goodhabit> TY!
<Sonicadvance1> aren't I such a good friend?
<s-x-u> or change your repository list
<deobfuscate> Anyone know when tribe 5 comes out
<goodhabit> How i know have i gutsy repo on my mirror?
<goodhabit> *Or not.
<jrib> goodhabit: ubuntu.com/testing  you need to update update-manager first
<goodhabit> jrib: About learning how-to update-manager i understood.
<pwnguin> man, gpg is kicking my ass
<goodhabit> And how i can know have my remo it?
<jrib> goodhabit: what do you mean?
<pwnguin> gpg --send-key key-id  <-- what is a key id?
<goodhabit> jrib: I have a mirror of repo on local network. How i can know, have that repo gutsy repo too?
<goodhabit> On have not. )
<jrib> pwnguin: your name works, like 'jason'
<jrib> pwnguin: technically though keyID is that 8 character hexadecimal string attached to your key I think
<rexy> are there any backports for gutsy yet from the .23 kernel tree?
<pwnguin> jrib: that sems more logical
<jrib> deobfuscate: yesterday?
<deobfuscate> heh
<deobfuscate> release schedule bookmarked and downloading
<deobfuscate> How is it
<goodhabit> Is it safe to update tu Gutsy now?
<Arwen> no
<Arwen> ot
<Arwen> it'll be "safe" when it's released
<goodhabit> I mean +|- safe, I have used testing, unstable debian, ~ unstable (beta) distro Gentoo. And they was working ok with me.
<goodhabit> Is it really unsafe?
<Arwen> No. Hardly.
<goodhabit> Cuz release is soon.
<Arwen> Tribe 4 worked with a couple issues for me, tribe 5 seems fairly solid.
<goodhabit> And about repo, Sorry for questions-repeating, but how can i know, have i necessary (and recomended) ) files at my local mirror?
<chowmeined> What do I do with all these bugs I keep finding?
<jrib> chowmeined: see if they've been reported and if not report them bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> (and fix them if you want :))
<chowmeined> im not sure i know how, but ive already found 4 in the installer
<chowmeined> i dont even have it installed yet
<chowmeined> not sure i know how to fix them*
<jrib> I was kind of kidding about fixing them, reporting them is a big help
<chowmeined> ok, ill go report them (if they dont already exist)
<jrib> chowmeined: great, thanks!
<jrib> chowmeined: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs might be helpful
<chowmeined> thanks
<chowmeined> hmm, that was was already reported back for feisty.. its still in gutsy
<chowmeined> that one was*
<rexy> yeah one that plagues me was too :/
<chowmeined> the manual partition editor takes like 5 seconds to refresh every time you add/modify a partition with it
<chowmeined> in the installer
<rexy> anything useful  in the logs?
<chowmeined> its just how it was designed...
<chowmeined> that part needs to be rewritten to put all the partition settings into a data structure, and then when they click next to batch perform all the operations at once
<rexy> sleep(3600^random()); P?
<pwnguin> has displayconfig worked for anybody?
<chowmeined> no it rescans the partition tables every time you change an option
<chowmeined> like if you want to change a partition from ext3 to xfs.. or add a partition to the list of ones you want.. it rescans every time (doesnt actually do it until later) but rescans anyways
<rexy> it doesnt make any changes then, so that would seem a bit pointless
<chowmeined> exactly
<carla> hello, can someone help me with ubuntu? i just installed it. when i reboot my laptop it tells me to choose between ubuntu kernel generic or windows xp. when i clik on ubuntu generic, it takes me to a command screen. from there i don't know what to do besides entering my user name and password.
<carla> any help?
<carla> advice?
<carla> what command should i type to enter the system?
<w00t> you (probably) want #ubuntu - this channel is for testing the development version
<Arwen> Can someone test the "device database" tool? It gets stuck at "video" for me.
<kduboi1> what is the difference between the libwnck18 and libwnck22 packages?
<Arwen> one is newer
<kduboi1> yeah, but why did they change the package name instead of the version? it breaks the installs of lots of eyecandy...
<hrp2171> hello, i would like to update my 7.04 to gutsy over the net.  where do i find out info on what to put in sources.list
<kduboi1> nevermind, apparently both can exist peacefully on the same system...
<hrp2171> not the final but the interim release
<kduboi1> hrp2171: you can get a cd, or do update-manager -d, i think (i might be wrong...)
<hrp2171> basically i want to keep up with devel releases up until final and so on
<pwnguin> neat. my custom gnome launcher is broke
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> opengl + compiz on nvidia   = hell
<teajay> Hello, anyone feel nicely enough to help me with a problem?
<Arwen> depends on the problem
<teajay> hehe
<teajay> yeah
<teajay> I'm getting two errors while trying to upgrade to Tribe
<mamefan> Is there any support for Artec T14A USB HD Tuner?
<Arwen> teajay, they are?
<teajay> warning: could not initiate dbus
<teajay> current dist not found in meta-release file
<Assid> updating to tribe ? your updating via apt ?
<teajay> I've been doing some searching to no avail
<teajay> update-manager
<Arwen> hmm, that one again. Sorry, no clue what the deal is with it.
<SeveredCross> Another guy was getting that earlier.
<Assid> not sure.. as far as i know.. apt should update without any issue
<Arwen> if you're feeling lucky, you can change "feisty" with "gutsy" in your sources.list and force a dist-upgrade
<Assid> actually thats what i did
<SeveredCross> You could always go the brute way and sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list -e 's/feisty/gutsy/g' and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<teajay> did that work?
<SeveredCross> That should work without any issues, it worked perfectly for me.
<teajay> ok
<Assid> me too
<mamefan> That method got me to gutsy without too much trouble.
<Assid> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Assid> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Arwen> can cause issues / need fixing if you have a lot of hacked/local packages
<Assid> there.. that one
<teajay> thanks
<teajay> i'll give that a shot
* Assid goes back to coding php
<gnomefreak> Assid: dont use easy source please as it hasnt been kept up since edgy/early feisty
<mamefan> Any advice on the Artec T14A USB HD tuner?  I'd really like to get it working in Linux so I can ditch the Windows partition.
<Assid> really?
<Assid> actually i had got my hands on someones sources.list
<Assid> the nick at the moment however escapes me
<Assid> you know.. we need some better suport for synching stuff.. like mobile phones and stuff
<Assid> its painful to do it in linux
<Assid> i mean look at mac's isync .. and ofcourse i cant really compare windows 3rd party cause thats what people mainly develop for
<Assid> but seriously tho, it gets painful to sync it
<chowmeined> mamefan: not sure
<teajay> hrmm
<teajay>  http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libc6-dev 2.6.1-0ubuntu1
<teajay> is what it's downloading from now
<teajay> so I guess im updating to Gutsy
<teajay> Grading sorry
<Mulder> will gusty have /dev/parport0 created automagically?
<rockets> Mulder, is that for a paralell port?
<Mulder> yes
<rockets> just curious
<Mulder> the character device file isnt created by default in feisty
<Mulder> i could just mknod it myself
<Mulder> but i'm curious as to why itwas even removed
<rockets> no idea, i know nothing about paralell ports under linux, i was just curious
<Mulder> ah ok
<rockets> sorry man :-(
<Mulder> no problem
<rockets> Mulder, this is in tribe 5 right
<Mulder> oh i havent got gutsy installed
<Mulder> am just wondering if this behaviour is being inherented in gusty
<Mulder> heh
* Mulder uses feisty
<rockets> oh
<Mulder> inherited
<rockets> maybe ask in #ubuntu-dev
<Mulder> ah
<SeveredCross> Bah, it's too bad there's no way to see the speed of a copy operation while it's going.
<rockets> they might know a bit more about future plans
<SeveredCross> KDE does it, but GNOME doesn't.
<rockets> SeveredCross, there is in kde
<rockets> yeah.
<rockets> F0r
<rockets> For "simplicity's sake"
<Mulder> SeveredCross, strace it
<rockets> A non-geek user will be like wtf im not downloading something
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<Mulder> if it's not memory to memory copying, it will call read/write calls that will show up in strace
<SeveredCross> I'd really just like to see it because I'm curious about the throughput of my external HDD.
<rockets> Mulder, yeah but to calculate what they mean on the fly in your head, come on
<rockets> SeveredCross, search synaptic for HD burnin or something
<chowmeined> does the plugin finder even work?
<Mulder> well, no heh but it's a good thing to keep in mind if you ever suspect the program has crashed
<gnomefreak> chowmeined: atm it is broken
<SeveredCross> Well, I always do cp -v
<chowmeined> oh
<chowmeined> so much for that
<gnomefreak> we were testing it this morning
<rockets> i use grsync
<SeveredCross> Oh, I forgot about rsync.
<SeveredCross> That's good.
<rockets> nah
<gnomefreak> chowmeined: i am unable to reproduce the complaints so its not on all systems
<rockets> not rsync
<rockets> grsync
<SeveredCross> Same idea.
<SeveredCross> :-
<rockets> yeah
<SeveredCross> I did totally forget about it.
<gnomefreak> night
<SeveredCross> WTH it skipped a bunch of stuff...
<SeveredCross> rsync: readlink "/media/sda6/music/Iron & Wine" failed: Input/output error (5)
<SeveredCross> Is it because of spaces in the path?
<SeveredCross> Fuck it, I'll just put up with the lack of information.
<SeveredCross> I feel like even Ctrl-C is missing some files.
<SeveredCross> Oh fuck, I'm getting I/O errors on the disk...Shit.
<RAOF> !ohmy | SeveredCross
<ubotu> SeveredCross: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RAOF> Also, yes.  You would appear to be in trouble :)
<SeveredCross> Not more bad sectors..This would be my second failing drive.
<SeveredCross> I wonder if it's just a hosed NTFS partition...
<RAOF> Maybe.  Booted into windows lately?
<SeveredCross> Not since I deleted my Windows partition.
<SeveredCross> ^_^
<SeveredCross> I should've converted that partition when I still had space to shuffle things around.
<SeveredCross> Now ntfsresize won't let me resize, so I had to go out and buy an external HDD.
<SeveredCross> Good thing I did, if this one is dying like my first one did, I'll need it.
<RAOF> Oh.  You've got an ntfs partition you can't repair the errors on.  Hm.
<SeveredCross> I've booted up Win XP inside qemu and ran chkdsk still no dice.
<SeveredCross> chkdsk says it can't write to a readable spot.
<SeveredCross> So I think either the partition is badly hosed or the drive is going.
<RAOF> Can you mount partitons inside qemu?  Cool.
* RAOF didn't actually know that :)
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> You can pass them as physical disks.
<SeveredCross> You have to be root, but you can just pass something like -hdb /dev/sda5
<SeveredCross> And it'll look like a physical disk to qemu.
<RAOF> Aaaaaaah.  Right.
<SeveredCross> Wow. I can't believe I'm only getting 9 MB/s transfer rate.
<SeveredCross> Internal HDD to external HDD, USB2.0
<SeveredCross> The external is a 3.5", 7200 rpm drive.
<jscinoz_> hey guys
<jscinoz_> How can i reinstall gtk?
<Arwen> apt-get install --reinstall <package names>
<jscinoz_> what is the main gtk package?
<Arwen> libgtk2.0
<jscinoz_> cheers
<Arwen> libgtk2.0-0*
<jscinoz_> alright running the command now, lets see if it works
<anderbubble> I've got an HP LaserJet 1000 installed and configured, but Cups won't print a test page: "Printer not connected: will retry in 30 seconds..."
<jscinoz_> gah didnt work, when i try to log in i get "GTK Warning: this process is currently running setuid or setgid" and then it logs me out, what can i do?
<alex_mayorga> hello, anyone can help me to get back running after 2.6.22-10 broke gnome?
<alex_mayorga> after I log into gdm the desktop tries to load and then crashes back to gdm
<alex_mayorga> I get to see the panels up and down for a couple of seconds, thanks in advance
<noir> Where is the applications menu icon stored in gutsy, i tried replacing distributor-logo.svg and its not changing.
<RAdams> Does anyone have sound working in Pidgin on Gusty Tribe 4?
<alex_mayorga> I do, not sure on what tribe I am right now, though
<RAdams> alex_mayorga, did it work out of the box for you?
<DanaG> Wow, this here old laptop only has 72 wakeups per second.
<DanaG> When I'm on my Core Duo system, I get in the 600s, at least.
<RAdams> DanaG, it's a deep sleeper
<RAdams> :D
<DanaG> And a re-frickin-diculously hot-running laptop.
<DanaG> it idles at 70 C and hits up to 89 at load.
<RAdams> lol
<DanaG> And the fan doesn't turn on until 75.
<RAdams> George Foreman Laptop Grille
<RAdams> patent it
<alex_mayorga> RAdams, yes, luckily :)
<DanaG> I like some HP stuff, but this cheapo laptop is a 'you get what you pay for' kind of thing.
<RAdams> alex_mayorga, what is the sound method? automatic?
<RAdams> and are you using (default) for the event sounds?
<rikai> 600s in what?
<DanaG> It's an Athlon XP 1400, yet they try to cool it with a tiny heatsink about the size of a pack of gum.
<rikai> @ DanaG
<RAdams> riaki: (23:43:54) DanaG: Wow, this here old laptop only has 72 wakeups per secon
<DanaG> 600 or so wakeups on the Core Duo machine.  Currently, it's being sent in for service, which is why I'm using he old laptop.
<RAdams> or as I like to call it
<RAdams> the LapToaster 5000 XC
<DanaG> I named this system 'amaterasu'.
<alex_mayorga> RAdams, Intle 82801CA-ICH3 (Alsa mixer)
<RAdams> DanaG, how fitting ^^
<DanaG> This old laptop is a Pavilion ZE1210.  My good laptop is a Gateway M685.
<DanaG> The Gateway has the love-it-or-hate-it behavior of always leaving the fan on when connected to AC power.
<alex_mayorga> RAdams, and in Pidgin it's Automatic
<RAdams> alex_mayorga, using custom Sound command or just "ALSA" from the popup box?
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> ok
<RAdams> ty
<alex_mayorga> np
<RAdams> tinkering brb
<rikai> I'm glad, all the laptops/desktops i've set up jsut worked.
<DanaG> I need a better hostname for the good laptop; my current hostname 'm685' is rather, er, unimaginative.
<alex_mayorga> any idea of my new problem on my laptop?
<RAdams> found the problem
<RAdams> alsa isn't working :|
<RAdams> NVidia nForce3 - IEC958
<RAdams> test tone is silent
<RAdams> but I hear sound in the system, rhythmbox, etc
<RAdams> :|
<DanaG> I tried hwdb-gui on this laptop, and it stalled when showing the caption "Video" but showing the question from Audio.
<DanaG> s/ when /, /
<alex_mayorga> can anyone take a look, please https://answers.launchpad.net/gnome-desktop/+question/12139
<RAdams> alex_mayorga: please post the contents of your most recent gdm log
<RAdams> /var/log/gdm
<RAdams> put it in pastebin.org
<RAdams> or the pastebin that floats your boat :)
<SeveredCross> Obviam marinus  :=  :=  :=  O:=  :=  :=  :=
<SeveredCross> Oops.
<SeveredCross> Sorry!
<RAdams> aren't we all
<Solarion> is the new xorg-video-ati xrandr 1.2 support going to be pulled in to gutsy, or do wa have to wait for gutsy+1?
<RAdams> gstreamer-properties only gives a test tone when the output is set to either Automatic or ALSA with the Default card selected... but not with my nVidia nForce3 device selected... the only sound card I have. How odd.
<RAdams> anyone know where pidgin's sound files are stored?
<rikai> I want them to replace esd with pulseaudio already... :/
<rikai> RAdams, /usr/share/sounds/purple i think?
<RAdams> rikai, checking
<rikai> makes sense, since the libary for pidgin is named libpurple.
<rikai> *library
* RAdams gives rikai a gold star
<rikai> lol, second one today. :D
<RAOF> Solarion: I believe that the xorg maintainer wants to pull the xrandr 1.2 driver.  And you can help by testing it!
<jscinoz_> Alright, I asked before and no one even bothered to reply, i have aserious problem which results in be being unable to login to X properly. Basically whenever i login from GDM, i get an error stating something about Gtk running setgid or setuid. I am then dropped back to GDM. I'm currently typing this from BitchX, as i obviously cant login. How can i fix this problem?
<RAdams> jscinoz_: can you post the output of your most recent gdm log?
<RAdams> /var/log/gdm
<jscinoz_> one second
<RAdams> jscinoz_: It's been awhile, but as I recall you can send that log as an email using pine
<jscinoz_> pine? let me install it
<jscinoz_> "pine has no installation candidate"
<RAdams> >.>
<RAdams> It was another distro, most likely
<jscinoz_> and aside from that GDM is fine, its my actual session that fails
<jscinoz_> something about Gtk using setuid or setgid
<RAdams> oh wait
<RAdams> I saw something on that
<RAdams> sec
<jscinoz_> Radams?
<CydeSwype> hey gang.  working on getting sound restored.  can someone point me to a good intro to debugging sound?  not sure if it's a gutsy issue or not (not bug ticket in launchpad)
<CydeSwype> !audio
<RAdams> jscinoz_: I'm looking for it
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RAOF> CydeSwype: hda_intel?
<jscinoz_> alright
<CydeSwype> RAOF: believe so, modprobe will tell me right?
<RAdams> jscinoz_: do you have lynx installed, or another text-based browser so you can view a low-fi post from the ubuntu forum?
<RAdams> I found what I had seen
<CydeSwype> RAOF: aplay lists hda intel.  i take it that's a known issue then?
<RAdams> Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<RAdams> This is not a supported use of GTK+
<jscinoz_> tyes Radams
<jscinoz_> yes*
<RAdams> is that the error, jscinoz_
<RAdams> ok
<RAdams> one moment
<RAdams> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520698
<jscinoz_> tyes
<jscinoz_> hang on
<alex_mayorga> RAdams, any chance I see the same?
<CydeSwype> btw, sound was working on previous kernel (-9)
<jscinoz_> ill try the things it says on that
<alex_mayorga> I'll have a hard time managing to extract the logs :s I'm yet a bit n00b :)
<jscinoz_> Cydwype, my sound also died with .10
<RAOF> CydeSwype: You'd be interested in bug #131368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131368 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell 1420n audio not supported under Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131368
<CydeSwype> RAOF: perfect.  thanks!  i'll subscribe
<RAOF> CydeSwype: I'm just testing that proposed fix at the moment.
<RAOF> (It takes a while to rebuild l-u-m)
<jscinoz_> Radams, what am i looking for in that thread?
<jscinoz_> most of that refers to ATI, im using an nvidia card
<jscinoz_> which was working fine until yesterday, when i tried to update my alsa-drivers from source and one of them messed with gtk somehow
<RAdams> jscinoz_: the update you ran likely contained a gtk+ program attempting to run under setuid, which is a no-no. Hence, the crash
<jscinoz_> so how can  i fix it?
<RAdams> Can you remove the driver patch?
<jscinoz_> already have
<jscinoz_> and i've tried reinstalling libgtk2.0-0 from console, no luck
<jscinoz_> >_<
<jscinoz_> any ideas RAdams?
<Solarion> RAOF: I'd be glad to help test
<RAdams> jscinoz_: let me think about it. removing the driver patch should have done it... you might need to reconfigure several packages... >.<
<jscinoz_> what commands?
<jscinoz_> and to think simply because of the .10 kernel killing my sound, i've now hosed GTK...
<RAdams> jscinoz_: post in the gusty tribe 4 forum as well, in case someone there thinks of an idea
<jscinoz_> i highly doubt elinks will let me post in a forum..
<jscinoz_> theres got to be a way to return GTK to its normal state somehow
<RAdams> jscinoz_ sorry, forgot you don't have another system. I'll post it for you. what's your forum name?
<RAdams> I'll post under my name and mention yours
<jscinoz_> jscinoz not to sure if i have an acct
<jscinoz_> i think i do though
<alex_mayorga> RAdams, what output did you ask before?
<RAdams> alex_mayorga: /var/log/gdm
<RAdams> inside are several logs. the most recent one is the one we need to look at
<crackerbox> the new printing system looks great
<crackerbox> is there a back port of it for fesity?
<jscinoz_> just thinking if it says GTK is running setgid or setuid, is there a way to remove those from the process?
<RAdams> jscinoz_: dpkg-reconfigure libgtk2.0-0 (TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK)
<RAdams> it might bork your gtk even further... gtk is crotchety
<RAdams> but it might also work
<RAdams> :|
<jscinoz_> talright
<jscinoz_> hango n
<jscinoz_> done, ill see what happens when i log on this time
<jscinoz_> no change.
<RAdams> jscinoz_: can you type a forum post for me to paste into ubuntu forums? I'll give you a link to the lo-fi thread so you can read what people post
<jscinoz_> alright hang on a min
<khermans_> anyone here running gutsy on x86_64?
<khermans_> open("/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmozjs.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<khermans_> strace is showing that firefox wont run due to 64-bit libs being whacked
<khermans_> worked a week ago or so
<jscinoz_> "Hey everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe 4 on a Dell XPS M1330. The most recent kernel update (.10) caused my sound to stop working. After trying to fix this problem by manually installing a newer alsa-driver from source, I can no longer log in. When i log in from GDM i get an error about GTK running setuid or setgid. I've since uninstalled the custom alsa driver, but this has not fixed my problem. My only way to ask for he
<jscinoz_> behalf) How can i fix this?"
<RAOF> khermans_: Work *right now* for me.
<jscinoz_> hows that Radoms?
<jscinoz_> radams*
<khermans_> RAOF, can you look at your strace?
<khermans_> do you have a libe/x86_64-linux-gnu directory?
<RAdams> jscinoz_: My only way to ask for he... message truncated
<RAdams> everything before that looks fine
<jscinoz_> alright hang on ill type after that
<jscinoz_> ...lp is through BitchX (console irc client) or elinks (RAdams is posting this on my behalf). What can i do to fix my gtk problem?"
<alex_mayorga> RAdams,  a bunch of DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glVertexAttrib4iv! and DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glVertexAttrib4bv! DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glVertexAttrib4ubv! DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glVertexAttrib4usv! DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glVertexAttrib4uiv!
<RAdams> alex_mayorga: there's a bug for that on launchpad. try searching launchpad for "_glapi_add_dispatch failed to add"
<alex_mayorga> OK
<jscinoz_> RAdam's have you got the link to the lofi version of the thread?
<alex_mayorga> RAdams, I guess I suck at searching :(
<RAdams> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3249120
<RAdams> jscinoz_: trying to find the lowfi version, one moment
<jscinoz_> alright thanks
<RAdams> jscinoz_ I cannot find out a way to switch to "lo-fi" >.< see if this is readable... http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=534243
<jscinoz_> yeah that is, but thats the wrong thread i think
<RAdams> http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=534243
<RAdams> shows correct for me
<jscinoz_> shows some thread about wifi for me
<RAdams> .__.
<jscinoz_> dont worry, the full version displays well enough
<RAdams> k lol
<RAdams> >.<
<RAdams> I'm going to bed, but I've marked your forum thread to see what happens. Good luck!
<jscinoz_> Alright thanks
<jscinoz_> im going to go watch TV or something CLI linux isn't much fun >_<
<RAdams> lol
<RAdams> night
<jscinoz_> you too
<jscinoz_> :)
<RAdams> :)
<Dana1> Hmm, trying to use either ShadowFB or EXA on savage results in visual corruption.
<Assid> argh
<MrChicken> Hello
<MrChicken> I'm trying to find a php4 deb package for gutsy
<Assid> MrChicken: move to php5
<Assid> php4 has reached EOL
<MrChicken> Assid... I will be, but it takes time to migrate a big project into php5
<MrChicken> and I kinda wanted to move to gutsy
<Assid> yuo might have to do it from source..
<Assid> php developers themselves dont support php4 anymore
<Assid> so i cant think why kubuntu release maintainers would want to have the headaches to manage them
<MrChicken> hehe right :(
<Dana1> What exactly is shadowfb?
<CydeSwype> MrChicken: php from source is pretty straightforward
<CydeSwype> so long as you don't need a ton of modules compiled in
<MrChicken> I just need php as an apache module
<Assid> you will need more than that
<Assid> like mysql/pgsql support and a few things here and there
<Assid> so you could just install php from source.. as i said
<Adlai> what happened to xwinwrap/has it been replaced by something
<Dana1> !search zd1211.ko feisty
<ubotu> Found: fawn, slow, nvu, audacious, deluge, kde, shipit, feisty, pidgin, releaseparty
<Dana1> whaaaaaaa?
<DanaG> !help search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> how come avant window navigator never made it to gutsy ?
<RAOF> Assid: Because noone packaged it.
<Assid> :( and i cant even get it to run from source
<RAOF> There's a Debian ITP for it, it'll probably make it into gutsy+1
<RAOF> Assid: These facts may well be related :)
<Assid> you ever managed to get it running
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> But it's not really useful.
<RAOF> It's not as good a task bar as gnome-panel, basically.
<RAOF> It's shiny, though.
<Assid> hrmm gnome panel doesnt give you something like how mac's dock work
<RAOF> Assid: Neither really does awn.
<Assid> eh ?
<fsckr> hmm how come nvidia-glx 9755 driver isnt' in repos?  only option i have is 100.14.11 and 9639, 7185
<fsckr> i would like to downgrade from 100.14.11 to 9755
<DanaG> You can dig around on a mirror for older debs.
<pavka> hello all
<fsckr> DanaG, i just uninstalled the 100.14.11 and I'll download 9755 from nvidia
<alex_mayorga> any help with https://answers.launchpad.net/gnome-desktop/+question/12139
<pavka> everybody knows why dont working output to ttyS0 in xen kernel (gutsy)? In generic kernel it works.
<CydeSwype> Assid, do you need help installing awn?
<CydeSwype> i can probably walk you through
<CydeSwype> it has a good number of packages needed to build it
<Assid> sure.. i did make install. i have the preferences icon in the menu
<Assid> hwoever when i run it nothing happens
<CydeSwype> and like RAOF said, it's not exactly like mac dock, but i think it's pretty darned close
<CydeSwype> have you tried running from command line?
<fsckr> ok uninstalling nvidia-glx-new and installing 9755 didnt work.  when I installed 9755 i got module glx missing error.  How do I successfully downgrade from 100.14.11 to 9755 in gutsy?
<CydeSwype> that would show you if an error was occurring
<Assid> CydeSwype: http://assid.pastebin.com/d566bd595
<CydeSwype> fsckr, i was having trouble with glx recently...my solution was to install a different glx (new for me) and then reactivate in restricted drivers.  restricted driver manager wasn't installing properly until i forced something else in it's place
<CydeSwype> but that's not exactly downgrading...just another solution to consider
<CydeSwype> assid, when was the last time you did a bzr update and re-made it?
<Assid> bzr update ?
<CydeSwype> the project is VERY active and there's an update almost daily
<fsckr> well CydeSwype gutsy repos doesn't have nvidia-glx 9755 drivers it has everything in between...
<CydeSwype> bzr is bazaar, it's like subversion or any other repository
<Assid> oh.. hrmm dont have that
<Assid> hmm speaking of glx.. i wonder if i should use the nvidia drivers from the site
<CydeSwype> assid, https://launchpad.net/awn
<CydeSwype> you'll need to install bazaar (via apt-get)
<CydeSwype> then you can grab the source and build
<Assid> yeah downloading bzr now
<CydeSwype> cool
<Assid> although http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk is down
<CydeSwype> fsckr, yeah, i was running some other version before the -10 kernel upgrade which hosed me
<Assid> so i got the sources somewhere else
<CydeSwype> i had to grab fresh, default drivers via the restricted driver manager
<fsckr> i can successfully uninstall 100.14.11 but when I install 9755 glx fails to load and me doesn't understand
<fsckr> :)
<Assid> CydeSwype: doesnt work for me
<Assid> Installed schema `/schemas/apps/avant-window-navigator/title/font_size' for locale `C'
<Assid> make[3] : *** [install-data-local]  Error 1
<Assid> make[3] : Leaving directory `/opt/sysinstaller/avant-window-navigator-0.1.1/data'
<grumpymole> Assid: There is also a script getAWN.sh that will automatically downoad latest bzr updates for AWN, compile them and relaunch AWN, if you want to stay up-to-date with the latest bzr developments
<Assid> grumpymole:  the bzr resource is down
<grumpymole> link here: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/08/awn-staying-up-to-date-with-latest.html
<Assid> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk
<grumpymole> i see, but when it up again
<Assid> been 2 weeks since ive been trying awn
<Assid> gave up on it finally
<Assid> bah
<Assid> im going to bed
<Assid> my eyes are burning
<Assid> i dont know how you guys keep your eyes open for more than 18 hours a day
<CydeSwype> not sure what happened to the bzr repo...
<CydeSwype> maybe just down for tonight
<DanaG> Odd: pidgin's "close tab" buttons are now links.
<CydeSwype> aighty i'm off too.  assid, we'll try again some other time  =^)
<CydeSwype> hasta
<DanaG> For some reason, this laptop isn't recognizing cardbus cards until I remove and reinsert them twice.
<DanaG> Correction: I sometimes have to sudo pccardctl insert.
<fsckr> this makes no sense..why would gutsy only have choices for 9631 or 100.14.11 nvidia drivers
<fsckr> ridiculous
<DanaG> Damn, kernel oops.  Time to reboot.
<crdlb> fsckr, it also has 7184 :P
<crdlb> make that 7185
<fsckr> yea i know
<fsckr> horrible
<fsckr> ive tried uninstalling 100.14.11 and i can do that with np but when i install 9755 and try to log back into X i get this http://pastebin.ca/669907
<crdlb> did you upgrade/reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx after installing 9755?
<fsckr> no i didn't not is that required? i wasn't aware
<crdlb> no that would have caused this though :)
<fsckr> well lemme try this again
<musikgoat> hi folks,  I'm looking for help with network manager,  ever since I've updated to gutsy, at first I could only connect to non encrypted networks, but now I cannot even connect to unencrypted networks anymore
<musikgoat> with my intel pro3945abg card
<juri__> hey, i just successfully upgraded from feisty to gutsy, everything else seems to work ok except evolution/bogofilter spam filtering
<jscinoz> woo i fixed GTK
<jscinoz> i win the interwebs :P
<juri__> i had been having some complaints about bdb versions so i did the dump wordlist - recreate it dance, but it doesn't seem to help
<juri__> i don't see any complaints in .xsession-errors, but ~/.bogofilter/wordlist.db doesn't see any action and all spam gets through
<juri__> has anyone else had problems with this?
<jscinoz> How can i upgrade from tribe 4 to tribe 5?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Any other Kubuntu users having problems with the navigation panel in Konqueror?
<ksivaji> anyone using gusty here ?
<coNP> ksivaji: I guess everyone is.
<Jordan_U> contrast83, Have you looked at launchpad to see if any bugs have been filed?
<contrast83> Jordan_U: not yet
<contrast83> scratch that. just filed one.
<Do``> um
<Do``> The following packages have been kept back:  xserver-xorg-video-all
<Do``> i just got this when upgrading
<Do``> and to get the new version i need to
<Do``> The following extra packages will be installed: xserver-xorg-video-amd
<Do``> the question is why
<Do``> i have nothing in my pc that has an amd logo on it
<Do``> my cpu is intel core2 and my graphics card is nvidia
<RAOF> Do``: We install all possible video drivers by default.  They're not very big, if you don't use them they don't get run, and if you ever change your hardware things can just work.
<Do``> i see
<Do``> thanks for explaining it .)
<juri__> re: my issue with bogofilter, turns out you have to select it in mail preferences -> junk -> default junk plugin, hope it works now
<Tribe5user> Is the the plugin finder for firefox working?
<RAOF> Tribe5user: No idea.  I presume so?
<Tribe5user> it just hangs for me, where do I report bugs, the ubufox package?
<Assid> stupid kernel image
<Assid> it lags my machine if idle
<hylje> what?
<Assid> if i leave my machine idle.. and come back to use it later..it just lags like crazy
<Assid> also right now.. im not sure what got updated. But since the last 1-2 updates, general usage wise as well its slower (with compiz)
<Assid> yep sluggish without compiz as well
<Assid> i think its the nvidia-glx
<Assid> err.. anyoneknow which drivers of nvidia is used for the 6600GT?
<RAOF> Either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new, depending on what you've selected.
<Assid> err.. im using nvidia-glx
<Assid> but im thinking i;ll use the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site
<Assid> its too sluggish
<RAOF> Assid: Please don't.
<RAOF> nvidia-glx-new contains the latest nvidia drivers.
<Assid> i do remember nvidia-glx getting updated in adept in one of the last 2-3 updates.. after which X has been always cpu hungry
<Assid> and ui being rather unresponsive at times
<Jordan_U> Assid, Have you checked for any bug reports and if there are none filed one yourself?
<Utnubu> hi all
<Utnubu> Does anyone know how I can enable hpet in Gutsy kernel without recompiling?
<RAOF> You need to do it in your bios, if I remember correctly.
<Utnubu> RAOF: I have a Laptop bios which has nearly no options.
<Utnubu> Maybe I need the force hpet patches
<RAOF> That would be it.  Which means you'd need to recompile.
<Utnubu> Another problem is the i8042 interrupt but this seems to be the touchpad.
<Utnubu> RAOF: Which isn't so good on a live cd :)
<Assid> RAOF: i tried. but last time they just got rid of my bug
<Assid> cancelled or something
<RAOF> Assid: Probably "invalid".  Also, I don't think I've suggested you file a bug :)
<Assid> personally tho if they i dont have a usable gui that doesnt go crazy and i cant use compiz, im prolly heading back to xp
<Assid> yeah invalid
<Assid> i cant have my machine lock up cause i leave it idle and come back to a broken link
<Assid> without compiz as well.. its laggish
<hylje> you can have compiz on xp? :P
<Assid> the 6600GT is a pretty decent card. And its pretty hard to believe i cant get a decent performance out of it
<Assid> hylje: thats why i said with compiz on linux
<RAOF> Assid: So, try to check out what's actually wrong.  A "my computer is sluggish" bug is unfixable, unless you can give more info :)
<finalbeta> how do I install the headers for my current kernel? The tribe 5 cleared the tribe 4 kernel headers en the tribe 5 kernel doesn't boot. No I can't start my vmware
<Assid> RAOF: i even told them its something either in the earlier kernel.. or nvidia-glx
<Assid> but i will boot into the older kernel and try
<Assid> although the nvidia-glx driver is gonna  remain the same
<RAOF> Assid: So, if it's a problem with nvidia-glx, there's *nothing* we can do.
<Assid> thats why i wanted to know which drivers do i get from nvidia's site for nvidia-glx ?
<finalbeta> if I search in synaptic, there are no headers anymore for my kernel.
<Utnubu> I have found a way to compile only two modules of the Ubuntu kernel (the sony_acpi component for brightness and centrino-speedstep for undervoltaging) so there is no need for a new kernel. The problem is that sony_acpi is now integrated in ubuntu-modules which prevents me from compiling it against the standard kernel. This don't mean that it is impossible but I don't know how. Anyone have a idea?
<Assid> also opengl apps + compiz = hell .. however feisty used to work with opengl app +compiz
<Assid> alrite brb .. formula1 qualifying
<Assid> + will come back and finish this site development.. it shoulda been done 2 days ago :(
<Assid> RAOF: will buzz youlaters :P
<RAOF> Assid: Anyway, I suggest Xgl.
<RAOF> It fixes all the nvidia crap.
<Assid> no 3d accel :(
<RAOF> Incorrect.
<Assid> there is 3d acc ?
<RAOF> No direct rendering, which is in no way equivalent to no 3d accel.
<RAOF> Assid: There *is* 3d accel.
<RAOF> Wine hates Xgl, but that's a wine bug.
<Assid> hrmm
<Utnubu> 3d accel is very bad on intel hardware according to powertop :)
<hylje> wine opengl doesnt like it
<Assid> i actually use wine for alot of things
<hylje> but directx emul does
<Assid> and i do mean ALOT of things
<RAOF> Assid: You can always go "DISPLAY=:0 wine <foo>"
<Assid> hrmm true
<Assid> alrite
<Utnubu> RAOF: and xv hates Xgl => nearly any video player, and screen resolution hates Xgl and VNC hates XGL and so on :)
<Utnubu> everything is the fault of the apps but not of compiz
<Assid> everything hates xgl ?
<RAOF> Utnubu: Not that i've noticed.
<Utnubu> VNC doesn't work at least in past
<Utnubu> no screen updates
<Assid> hrmm i need vnc!
<Utnubu> XV doesn't work on intel hardware
<RAOF> Utnubu: Compiz problem.
<RAOF> Utnubu: But does under Xgl
<Assid> i access my box remotely quite often
<Utnubu> Really?
<finalbeta> How do I install headers files for 2.6.22-9?
<Assid> compiz + xgl = issues for vnc ?
<Utnubu> RAOF: Afaik the VNC happens on both 3d desktops
<RAOF> finalbeta: You don't, they've probably been removed from the archives.
<RAOF> Utnubu: Yes.  Compiz breaks VNC.
<Utnubu> And if I change resolution in tribe 5 I got a black screen with only mouse
<RAOF> Actually, it's probably Composite that breaks VNC, but eh.
<Assid> crrap
<finalbeta> Whaa. So I now have a useless install.
<Assid> finalbeta: kwin --replace &
<Assid> get back on kwin
<Assid> ok brb.. after f1
<Utnubu> Assid: If you are the only one who mange vnc connection it is no problem, only remote control doesn't work
<Assid> Utnubu: i need remote control.. i sometimes login from my cell phone
<Utnubu> ok, then no compiz until the fix it
<Assid> havent done it recvently however so i dont even know it works.. last time i did  was when i was on windows
<Utnubu> the bug is open
<Assid> any luck of it being done before gutsy goes public ?
<Assid> or am i waiting for gutsy+1 ?
* Assid considers moving back to xp.. i realy havent had that many issues with it. but @ same time i dont want to have to force to be upgraded to vista or have chances for possible viruses
<Assid> im sooo confused
<Assid> alrite im outta here.. bb 40 mins
<finalbeta> Assid, it will take allot longer then Gutsy +1
<Assid> hrmm
<Utnubu> but the strange thing is that in Gutsy compiz is enabled by default
<Utnubu> Assid: At least it has high priority
<Assid> k brb.. i wanna watch f1
<finalbeta> They wont enable it.
<Utnubu> finalbeta: It is enabled at least on Live CDs and this is the plan afaik
<finalbeta> It will be" more available "
<finalbeta> read the dev list, they wont enable it.
<Utnubu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/77442
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77442 in vino "No screen updates when using desktop-effects with vnc" [High,Confirmed] 
<Utnubu> finalbeta: cool :)
<Utnubu> should be produce less bug reports
<finalbeta> sanity will stop them from doing so.
<Utnubu> -be
<finalbeta> you would have to be mad to put something out by default that brakes whole other parts of the system.
<Utnubu> yes
<Assid> okay advertisement
<Utnubu> RAOF: Do you know what "long term" Power usage means in powertop?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> do you guys think i should upgrade my machine to a c2q ? q6600 ? .. i currently have a p4 3ghz
<anderssons> update.manager -d gives me "current dist not found in meta-release file" ???
<rocky> does anyone know if there is an active problem where the Tracker search option doesn't show up in deskbar-applet even when libdeskbar-tracker is installed?
<Hobbsee> anderssons: likely saying that gutsy isnt released, yes.
<anderssons> Hobbsee: but update manager gives me no option to update to tribe 4
<anderssons> im on feisty
<rocky> what's the best way to troubleshoot deskbar-applet issues?
<rocky> log location perhaps?
<Hobbsee> anderssons: do you have feisty-proposed?
<Hobbsee> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i cant boot to the previous kernel and have x :(
<nosrednaekim> you got intel or ATI graphics?
<Assid> intel
<Assid> err
<Assid> wait
<nosrednaekim> *nvidia or ati
<Assid> nvidia
<Assid> dammit.. stop confusing me.. this code is already refusing to work
<Assid> nvidia - 6600GT
<nosrednaekim> yeah... there you go. It uninstalls the previous kernel driver so as not to have conflicts or something... ATI did that for me.
<Assid> hrmm
<nosrednaekim> change the driver to nv, an it should work.
<Assid> well.. im tyring to find out if the kernel image is causing a problem for me.. OR if its nvidia-glx
<Assid> something is causing my machine to start acting strange after its idle for some time
<Assid> there.. ui is lagging already now
<nosrednaekim> od
<Assid> checkt his : 20180 assid     15   0 82640  22m  17m S   44  1.5   1:06.14 kftpgrabber
<Assid> 6042 root      16   0 92524  54m 6432 R   45  3.6   3:09.88 Xorg
<Assid> 45% cpu by xorg
<Assid> thing is.. i cant really reportt tyhis
<Assid> exactly
<Assid> so it becomes totally unusable and unresponsive
<Assid> and i keep saying something is wrong .. but they just mark as invalid and close it. they dont ask me to try another package or whatever
<nosrednaekim> does "nv" fix anything?
<Assid> if i use nv .. no more compiz..
<Assid> and i get the lag even when im not on compiz
<Assid> i guess i can try it .. but let me finish this script first
<Assid> you want me to use the current kernel... with nv driver right ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Assid> bah this is absolutely unusable
<Assid> hold on.. i think i will do it now
<Assid> okay im using nvidia .. no compiz..  default kwin
<Assid> lets see what happens
<Assid> need to use it a bit first to see if it starts lagging
<nosrednaekim> k.
<Assid> 7790 assid     15   0 82248  22m  17m S   36  1.5   1:17.71 kftpgrabber
<Assid> starting to feel a bit ..
<Assid> windows are sluggish.. thats kinda odd for kwin right ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> are you all updated?
<Assid> yep.. everynight ... first thing i recheck is updates.. even though i do have adept notifier on
<nosrednaekim> I had problems with what you are mentioning on my ati card, but only if I wake up after a suspend
<nosrednaekim> otherwise its fine
<Assid> i can see the old trailing windows
<ris> new kdm colour scheme - im not a fan im sorry to say
<nosrednaekim> does it look like your disk is being used alot?
<nosrednaekim> ris: little to green for you?
<Assid> could be google desktop too.. thats what i was just checking
<Assid> now if i can only figure out how to shut it off
<ris> nosrednaekim: one of my little design rules is never mix blue-purple with blue-green
<Assid> hrmm windows still leaves a trail
<ris> nosrednaekim: choose a side and stick to it
<nosrednaekim> I think they are trying to move all the way to blue-green
<Assid> 6709 root      15   0 52508  36m 6628 S   19  2.4   0:43.47 Xorg
<ris> nosrednaekim: and actually the backdrop itself is hovering on the border
<Assid> time to try nv instead
<ris> nosrednaekim: well i hope they make up their minds, because the two clash horribly
<nosrednaekim> ris: yeah... thats a known bug with the artwork.
<Assid> brb
<nosrednaekim> its not centered, right?
<nosrednaekim> ris: you can go to #kubuntu-devel and voice your concerns.
<ris> nosrednaekim: man, i keep finding out about new channels
<ris> as long as its a known issue
<nosrednaekim> the uncentered login? it was in tribe4 at least.
<Assid> nosrednaekim: nope,.. cant use nv driver
<Assid> screen comes up with Hz ?
<Assid> damn.. dont know what to do
<finalbeta> Hello, what is klog? It's taking 50% CPU for me.
<jscinoz> how can i upgrade from tribe 4 to 5?
<TheInfinity> jscinoz: just make a (dist) upgrade
<shirish> hey guys, does anybody know about /etc/fstab
<shirish> esp. where barrier=1 should be used?
<Assid> http://www.mediafire.com/?3ekyzmnkm2c <--- there..
<Assid> when i move a window around.. it lags..
<Assid> i mean move super fast.. i got clones all over
<Assid> this is using nvidia 6600GT
<Assid> and oh yeha.. the nvidia-glx drivers
<Assid> if anyone can get this to the release maintainers would be great
<Assid> hrmm ,, even the bouncy icon (when you start a new app.. the icon bouncing at the mouse side) has got a trail
<tehk> What app is this?
<Assid> thunderbird.. firefox.. anything
<Assid> kftpgrabber
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/129340/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129340 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "System slow downs with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New] 
<Assid> yeo the last 2 are me
<jscinoz> cheer theinfinity
<Do``> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/ <- woo?
<sparr> since upgrade to gutsy, when i rotate my desktop with xrandr it doesnt resize, so i have a large black rectangle on one side.  would that be a bug in xserver-xorg or something more specific?
<probono> hi all, is there a way to fine-tune the new visual effects? for example, i find it not logical that newly-opened windows fade in "shrinking" rather than "growing"
<stdin> probono: install compizconfig-settings-manager and change it
<probono> thanks stdin
<cyphase> Anyone know why UXTerm and XTerm are in the applications menu in gutsy?
<probono> stdin: do you happen to know which package contains ubuntu's default configuration for compiz? i'd like to file a wishlist item
<nosrednaekim> isn' there a compiz-ubuntu?
<stdin> probably compiz-gnome
<jussi01> !info compix-ubuntu
<ubotu> Package compix-ubuntu does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !info compiz-ubuntu
<ubotu> Package compiz-ubuntu does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !info compiz-gnome
<ubotu> compiz-gnome: OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.2-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 164 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<probono> thanks a lot
<cyphase> Do``: about that goobuntu link.. it's from January of 2006
<cyphase> Do``: they're using it in-house, but it's not for distribution
<Amendt> Pidgin is now 2.1.1   Can I turn off who is leaving/entering this channel?
<cheeseboy> hi
* Arwen stabs cheeseboy.
<Arwen> yes?
<SeveredCross> Well that was nice.
<SeveredCross> :-P
<Arwen> Bah, I know him. It's no big deal.
<cheeseboy> Arwen: what u doin here u ubuntu hater
<Arwen> same to you, aren't you on Debian Etch?
<cheeseboy> i was switched back tho cause wireless failed on etch
<frafu> Hello, Could anybody please check whether at-spi-registryd is running at gdmlogin (= plain login screen)? I would like to know whether it is a problem in ubuntu-gutsy or only a problem with my setup. Thanks in advance.
<cheeseboy> i was nvr ubuntuu hater tho :-P
<finalbeta> I keep getting this and eventually my system freezes, now I don't use that card. Can someone help me blacklist it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34996/
<nosrednaekim> finalbeta: gimme a lsmod please
<finalbeta> nosrednaekim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134593 in linux-source-2.6.22 "System Freeze Tribe 5 Kernel" [Undecided,New] 
<finalbeta> it's posted in that bug report, perhaps the other information is of use to you too.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<finalbeta> I'm on Tribe 5 now, no freeze yet, but it never took longer then half an hour.
<nosrednaekim> finalbeta: I need your lsmod... its not on that bug-report
<finalbeta> ohw,  sry
<finalbeta> nosrednaekim: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8982298/lsmod.txt
<nosrednaekim> k
<nosrednaekim> alrighty...
<nosrednaekim> edit "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add the line "blacklist prism54" to the end.
<finalbeta_> crash
<nosrednaekim> finalbeta_: did you get my last message?
<finalbeta_> yes, I had just done that
<sparr> can anyone confirm that moving buttons in kde child panels is broken in gutsy?
<nemik> damnit, irq 23 on t61's still randomly drops and then usb ports stop working
<finalbeta_> nosrednaekim: it's not loading anymore, will see if it helps or not. Thank you for your help.
<sparr> or even non-child panels
<nemik> how is usb ports stopping to work every 7 minutes on a top business laptop 'medium importance'?
<finalbeta_> nosrednaekim: for some reason klogd is taking 100PU in tribe 5. perhaps that has something to do with it, I close it down manually.
<finalbeta_> 100PU*
<sparr> nemik: how is "top business laptop" relevant?
<sparr> anyone using i810 x display driver in gutsy right now?  verify a bug for me?
<nosrednaekim> sparr: do you have your panel locked?
<sparr> no
<_Shade_> does gutsy have compiz-fusion on its repos, or just the older version?
<sparr> the buttons are movable
<sparr> but they dont move correctly
<sparr> the outline box sometimes displays in the wrong place, or not at all, and when i drop them sometimes OTHER buttons jump around
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<nubbe> Will xorg 7.3 be in gutsy?
<sparr> so, can you verify?
<nosrednaekim> nubbe: no
<nosrednaekim> sparr: nope..i'm on fiesty right now until I can update some things in gutsy
<sparr> oh, k
<sparr> if i had it to do over again, id stick to feisty on my tablet
<nubbe> nosrednaekim,  okay
<sparr> might reinstall
<nosrednaekim> nubbe: although a good amount of the technology in 7.3 was backported for 7.2
<nosrednaekim> everything but hotswapping of monitors pretty much
<nubbe> nosrednaekim, k, that sounds a bit better :)  I had trouble finding what is actually happening with "ubuntu+1"
<nosrednaekim> Bulletproof x is still go.
<nubbe> is there any good place to see what's in and out?  the About Ubuntu/testing is a bit fuzzy
<nosrednaekim> not sure... maybe #ubuntu-motu
<Arwen> Bulletproof X is still go? I haven't seen a trace of it.
<nosrednaekim> from what I heard, yes
<hylje> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<Stormx2> What is bulletproof x?
<Arwen> The idea that X should never crash/fail/etc
<nosrednaekim> or at least failunrecoverably
<nubbe> a fallback graphical environment when regular X is broken
<nubbe> :)
<ragatu> hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> hey
<ragatu> I just booted the gutsy gibbon tribe 5 livecd, and enabled extra effects...but I only get wobbly windows, how do I get the cube?
<ragatu> can someone help?
<ralph> Can some one tell me how to get around the bcm43xx errors upon boot up? I am unable to figure out how to get around them and complete the boot up.
<ragatu> how do I have access to compiz fusion configuration manager in gutsy gibbon tribe 5?
<nosrednaekim> ralph: boot into recovery mode, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and blacklist bcm43xx
<ralph> nosrednaekim: Will the work for booting the first time off of the live cd?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. off the liveCD
<nosrednaekim> no
<ralph> nosrednaekim: That is my problem. I can not get around these blood error codes and complete a live cd boot up.
<nosrednaekim> ralph: do the alternate installer..
<ragatu> nosrednaekim do u know how do I access compiz fusion configuration manager in gutsy gibbon tribe 5?
<nosrednaekim> ragatu: DL "ccsm" the compiz settings manager
<ragatu> nosrednaekim thanks
<ralph> nosrednaekim: ok, off to download that cd. Thanks
<ragatu> nosrednaekim do I just install ccsm or do I have to install all those extra plugins and backend config and all that?
<nosrednaekim> IDK... just get what it reccomends...
* penguin42 is gently thinking of dist-upgrading his machine to gutsy
<Arwen> gently? o.O
<penguin42> is it mostly stable with the normal bunch of problems or are there any nasties?
<Arwen> seems to vary with the user. Works fine here.
<penguin42> Arwen: Well it's got to the point where a bunch of my bug reports are at the 'please try them in gutsy' stage - and I can get myself out of most problems but if it's still flaky I'll wait
<penguin42> are there any particular known nasties?
<SeveredCross> Works fine for me.
<nosrednaekim> penguin42: kubuntu has some bad artwork.. thats about all i've heard.
<penguin42> hmm OK, I'll do a distupgrade
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, bad artwork? Screenshot please.
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: the boot splash and kdm screen is not centered
<Arwen> ah
<penguin42> damn, one of those really nasty problems
<shirish> hi all, anybody up?
<penguin42> all asleep
* penguin42 snores
* shirish snores too ;)
* Arwen snorfs
<Arwen> :-)
<shirish> Arwen: hey ;)
<shirish> guys I am trying to get where xfce4-netload-plugin is put up on launchpad
<shirish> I am not able to find an entry for xfce4-netload-plugin on launchpad
<shirish> :(
<shirish> while aptitude & dpkg -l shows them perfectly  xfce4-netload-plugin
<Arwen> try searching under the source package
<shirish> Arwen: how?
<Arwen> apt-get source xfce4-netload-plugin, then see what it downloads
<Arwen> that'll be the source package name
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone know which gnome start-up script is likely to handle the Log-In sound (settings are in ~/.gnome2/sound/events/gnome-2.soundlist) but using inotifywait & lsof I can't capture the process that is accessing it
<shirish> Arwen: it downloads xfce4-netload-plugin-versionno.
<mtfuchs> does usplash meanwhile support typing in luks passwords during the boot process whithout stopping usplash?
<shirish> Arwen: got it, my bad
<finalbeta_> anyone else who has Gstreamer broken after upgrading to tribe 5?
<SeveredCross> Nope, Gstreamer is fine.
<Arwen> dunno, haven't checked
<__tim> broken how? upgrade from what?
<penguin42> hmm update-manager -d   doesn't show anything
<finalbeta_> upgrade from tribe 4
<finalbeta_> internal gstreamer error, state change failed.
<Arwen> totem-gstreamer is parsing my files right, so I think it's local to your setup
<SeveredCross> Banshee plays things correctly, as does Totem on my end.
<finalbeta_> ok, thanks, must be on my end only.
<sparr> apt thinks that knetworkmanager is an autoremove candidate.  bug?
<qazibasit> hi ppls
<qazibasit> how are you?
<qazibasit> can anyone tell me how can i compile my c codes in ubuntu
<Arwen> your c codes?
<SeveredCross> If you're trying to compile a C program, you're looking for gcc.
<qazibasit> i mean my C scripts
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<qazibasit> but it is saying that lib not found
<Arwen> qazibasit, gcc -o out file.c
<Arwen> of course it's more complicated than just that, but oh well
<hylje> qazibasit: the usual libs installed do not include development headers
<qazibasit> ya i was doing this but it is saying stdio.h is missing
<Arwen> build-essential
<qazibasit> what do you mean ok
<qazibasit> so now i will use the sudo apt-get command
<SeveredCross> Build-essential should fetch the correct libs IIRC.
<qazibasit> thanks
<qazibasit> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<qazibasit> what should i do now
<qazibasit> ?
<Arwen> do you have adept/synaptic/whatever running?
<qazibasit> what is this
<Arwen> ...
<qazibasit> i am just upgrading my files right now
<qazibasit> there is an update notification
<Arwen> oh, in which case you can't install anything
<qazibasit> and thats all
<qazibasit> oh
<Arwen> only one package manager can run at a time
<qazibasit> but i thought that this is a multi threaded OS
<qazibasit> i mean multi tasking
<Arwen> ....
<qazibasit> means multiple things at one time
<SeveredCross> Well.
<SeveredCross> You can multitask.
<SeveredCross> But package management is not a multitaskable task.
<qazibasit> how
<Arwen> multi-tasking requires you to write code multi-threaded. If you want to think of a scheme where two programs can change random files on your system without conflicting, be my guest
<qazibasit> oh
<SeveredCross> Because different package managers could install different versions of different packages.
<qazibasit> :)
<qazibasit> ok
<SeveredCross> If there were two allowed to run at the same time.
<SeveredCross> So, package management forces a lock on the package database to prevent package conflicts.
<qazibasit> hm
<qazibasit> tell me one more thing
<qazibasit> like can i install packages of my fedora on ubuntu
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<qazibasit> why
<SeveredCross> Well, technically, yes, but it's a bad idea.
<qazibasit> linux is the same
<qazibasit> oh
<SeveredCross> Because Fedora uses RPM and Ubuntu uses APT/Dpkg?
<troxor> has anyone noticed that dpkg hangs and zombies around halfway through a daily upgrade?
<SeveredCross> And files aren't necessarily laid out the same in a given package.
<Arwen> troxor, no
<SeveredCross> Generally there's an equivalent Ubuntu package--just do apt-cache search package-name
<SeveredCross> troxor: Ditto what Arwen said, nope.
<qazibasit> but i think RPM is good than this dpkg
<SeveredCross> Ugh.
<qazibasit> coz i think RPM has a huge library than dpkg
<qazibasit> and thats more compitable
<SeveredCross> Then use Fedora?
<penguin42> qazibasit: You can use 'alien' to install RPMs on debian based systems; but you really shouldn't unless it's the only way
<SeveredCross> Or build a Debian-based distro that uses RPM.
<Arwen> qazibasit, um.... NO
<qazibasit> no fedora is not detecting some of my device drivers
<Arwen> and please try to talk in English
<qazibasit> and i feel that ubuntu is more easy to use
<qazibasit> and sorry my friend my english is not good
<SeveredCross> And the .deb package library is just as big as RPM, they're just a bit harder to find sometimes.
<qazibasit> ok
<Arwen> there might be a lot of RPMs out there, but it's not like they're all compatible
<Arwen> since there are multiple versions of Red Hat, SuSE, Fedora Core, etc etc
<SeveredCross> I don't have a single piece of software that I couldn't find a Debian/Ubuntu package.
<Arwen> SeveredCross, I have 2 :-)
<SeveredCross> Which ones?
<Arwen> and several other packages manually recompiled
<SeveredCross> Oh, actually, one package whose .deb is horrendously outdated--aMule.
<SeveredCross> That's the only thing I've built from source on Gutsy that I can recall.
<qazibasit> isnt it hard for a programmer to develop same packages on different versions
<Arwen> qazibasit, no
<spaz> hello
<SeveredCross> Not really.
<qazibasit> how come
<spaz> i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and now i can't boot the 2.6.22-10 kernel included by default
<Arwen> the developer writes one upstream version which individual distro developers patch and stuff to get working
<spaz> it spews out nothing but "read outside of bounds" errors (something like that, actually)
<SeveredCross> Building debian packages might be a bit harder than RPM's, but they're generally better IMO.
<qazibasit> oh now i got it
<SeveredCross> spaz: Hmm...Can you be more specific about the error?
<spaz> SeveredCross, i wish lol
<spaz> it's a series of errors, really
<spaz> let me see if i can't find it
<penguin42> SeveredCross: Interesting; I find it easier to build debian packages
<SeveredCross> Actually to be totally honest I've never built an RPM, but it always seemed easier from the guides I've seen.
<qazibasit> well then u might be using ubuntu for a long time penguin42
<SeveredCross> I know you can build .deb's without problems using checkinstall but that's not quite what I meant by a debian package.
<qazibasit> and u have it on ur reflexes
<SeveredCross> And checkinstall can build RPM's and all kinds of other packages.
<SeveredCross> I'm not familiar with the other debian package building stuff though, but I wish I was.
<penguin42> qazibasit: Nod; I do find I have to use RPMs at work though and don't like having to get them to build
<qazibasit> hm
<penguin42> ok does anyone know if there is a bug along the lines of 'update-manager -d  doesn't show gutsy' ?
<qazibasit> well guys i am feeling like i am lost here because this is all too complicated
<qazibasit> i also have aother very lame question
<qazibasit> *another
<SeveredCross> penguin42: Yes, a lot of people have been having that issue.
<penguin42> SeveredCross: OK; I seem to remember on my last machine it did it when I tried to upgrade to Feisty
<cecko> hi all, is there an official way of installing the proprietary nvidia driver in Gutsy? isn't it the nvidia-glx-new package?
<SeveredCross> cecko: It should be nvidia-glx-something, depending on your card.
<qazibasit> i want to know if there are any preexisting profiles made by the vendor having common passwords?
<qazibasit> like admin or other which i need to change
<cecko> SeveredCross, so I dont have to download it from nvidia's page
<SeveredCross> cecko: You shouldn't, no.
<SeveredCross> qazibasit: Users?
<SeveredCross> No.
<qazibasit> ok
<SeveredCross> Canonical doesn't provide any user accounts with Ubuntu.
<cecko> SeveredCross, thx
<SeveredCross> The root account doesn't even exist--it's disable, you have to use sudo for everything, though you can get a root console via sudo -s or sudo -i
<SeveredCross> You're welcome cecko.
<qazibasit> and one more question like if i want to give ppl accounts on my computer so is it possible
<SeveredCross> Yes...System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<qazibasit> i got it now SeveredCross
<qazibasit> ok
* penguin42 notes it is a shame aptitude is such a long word
<qazibasit> and what are vulnerabilities do i need any for my PC
<SeveredCross> Security stuff?
<SeveredCross> Not many known.
<qazibasit> ys
<qazibasit> ok
<SeveredCross> There are no servers that are enabled that listen to the outside world by default.
<qazibasit> thanks bro
<qazibasit> ok
<penguin42> hmm that looks small - 9min for a distupgrade
<qazibasit> i am thankful to all of u who helped me here
<penguin42> no problem
<qazibasit> now its time for me to go and do some experiments with my newly installed OS
<qazibasit> bye
<qazibasit> see u all when i will feel like i am lost
<qazibasit> till then take care
<Infecto> hi folks :)
<Infecto> can some one tell me what can be wrong
<penguin42> sure if you tell us the symptom
<Infecto> i upgrade to latest kernel and my sound is dead
<Infecto> i try to alsamixer
<finalbeta_> Infecto: me 2.
<Infecto> and it has all chanels unmuted
<Infecto> but dont work
<finalbeta_> just gstreamer?
<finalbeta_> or other frameworks to?
<Infecto> all
<Infecto> nothong works
<finalbeta_> ah, just gstreamer for me.
<Infecto> for me all. its wery wear.
<SeveredCross> Is it an IBM laptop?
<Infecto> no no
<SeveredCross> Because I think the 2.6.22.10 kernel broke sound on IBM laptops.
<Infecto> but its hda intel
<SeveredCross> You may have a similar chipset.
<Infecto> ? Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                                                        ?
<SeveredCross> Hmm, I have an HDA Intel card and mine's fine.
<Infecto> ? Chip: Realtek ID 861
<Infecto> hmm
<SeveredCross> Mine's a SigmaTel chip..I also recall hearing something about Realtek breakage.
<SeveredCross> Check Launchpad...
<spaz> hmm...the logs don't appear to be saved..
<spaz> brb
<SeveredCross> spaz: Do you have two PC's?
<SeveredCross> One that you could IRC from and the other to boot 2.6.22.10?
<penguin42> you might like to try: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<penguin42> that fixed a sound screwup on feisty that sometimes breaks on Intel chips in case it's the same one back again
<penguin42> just reloads the modules
<c00i90wn> Why there aren't linux-* packages on gutsy? Like linux-686 for example
<Infecto> penguin42: no, dont help :(
<penguin42> Infecto: Hohum
* penguin42 will find out if ti affects me in a few minutes after this upgrade has done
<SeveredCross> c00i90wn: I think the generic image is good enough and specific images aren't built, but I'm not sure.
<Infecto> 82801G thats my hipset
<Infecto> sound card
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/134734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134734 in ubuntu "Sound not working after upgrading to gutsy (Intel 82801G HDA)" [Undecided,New] 
<Ax-Ax> i wanted to upgrade 1 thing to gutsy, but i wrote upgrade instead of update after i put in the gutsy dep
<c00i90wn> SeveredCross: I see, weird though, optimized builds should be faster :S
<Ax-Ax> is it possible to downgrade them to fiesty again?
<Ax-Ax> it was deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<Ax-Ax> :(
<Ax-Ax> almost every of my program are fiesty
<tatters> this new gui for X where is located?
<sal002> From what I understand - do not run this on VirtualBox?
<Ax-Ax> i didn't want to ugrade to gutsy :(
<Ax-Ax> i added "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted" to upgrade one program, but then, of course, i wrote upgrade instead of update :(
<Ax-Ax> now i wonder; is there a way to downgrade everything again?
<Arwen> no
<Ax-Ax> ok
<Arwen> well, you can pin the older packages at 1001, but that could cause breakage
<Ax-Ax> oh
<Ax-Ax> i tryied that
<Ax-Ax> didn't happn anything
<nemik> what are some good command-line ssh mp3 players?
<nemik> what are some good command-line ssh mp3 players?
<Arwen> uh... what?
<hylje> mpg321 / 123
<nemik> sorry posted twice
<Arwen> hylje, but he said a "ssh mp3 player" o.O
<nemik> well i'm using moc now but it has a strange problem of all sound coming out as very fuzzy
<hylje> im not aware of players streaming stuff through ssh
<nemik> yea sorry don't know how to describe it, i guess just a cli mp3 player. no idea why i said ssh actually
<nemik> except maybe that i ssh into my music machine to play things :/
<Arwen> mpg123/mpg321 are the standard mp3 players. You could use mplayer too.
<nemik> yea but for those you usually have to put in songs kind of one by one. this one is great: http://moc.daper.net/screenshots but has a bug that all sound comes out as fuzzy
<runge> Hi!
<runge> I have bin using Gutsy for a week now. and if I may say so: great work!
* penguin42 stares at aptitudes wacky conflict resolution stuff
<tehk> Hello does anyone know why I cannot select what driver I am using with displayconfig-gtk? Also I cannot seem to save to a profile.
<SeveredCross> penguin42: You've noticed that too?
<SeveredCross> It suggests the stupidest things sometimes.
<wailer> why did the official bittorrent die half way through my download
<PriceChild> wailer, the great thing with bittorrent is that you can resume if your client fails.
<nosrednaekim> so can wget...
<finalbeta_> if the server supports it.
<ompaul> bittorrent makes it happen that way, you got X good chunks, please get more and seed some
<penguin42> SeveredCross: I think I feel more comfortable fighting it with dpkg
<penguin42> If I accept a suggestion in aptitude about keeping something at the current versions, if I just dist-upgrade again will it give me a chance to push it forward again?
<arpu> hi all
<arpu> after todays update i have no sound :-(
<arpu> anybody an idea ?
<arpu> i use a macbook with ubuntu gutsy
<penguin42> arpu: Other people have said the same
<arpu> penguin42, ok thx :-(
<arpu> can i do something ?
<arpu> i think it is a problem with the new kernel ?
<arpu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<arpu> sound card ^
<penguin42> yeh that's what the guys said about an hour ago
<wailer> PriceChild: after 1 hr & no luck I went back to direct downloading the os
* penguin42 looks like it will affect me when this update finishes
<wailer> PriceChild: CLIENT FAILS - SERVER FAILED
<PriceChild> :s
<wailer> bloody servers - always playing up
<wailer> :)
<rohan> gutsy won't have the updated version of eclipse IDE ?
<rohan> because eclipse 3.3 is a major upgrade over 3.2
<JDahl> I just installed gutsy on a new notebook,  and I thought I'd see compiz-fusion in action. It seems to work fine, but the only effects I see are wobling windows - how do you activate some of the other effects?
<JDahl> btw,  I didnt install extra packages - I just activated compiz from Preferences->Appearance->Desktop effects
<twilight> JDahl: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager and activate other effects from System->Preferences->CompizConfig Settings Manager
<JDahl> twilight, does that work transparently, or do I have to change other configurations also?
<JDahl> twilight, i.e., I don't want to completely mess up my otherwise successful Gutsy installation
<twilight> JDahl: there aren't problems with that GUI (famous last words ... :) )
<Solarion> "*stretch* I wonder what the Ubuntu repositories are up to?
<Solarion> Oh, functioning perfectly and not treating users like thieves."
<Solarion> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/174096756/m/437008596831/p/2
<Solarion> :)
<JDahl> what is the "super" key in compiz?
<crdlb> JDahl, windows key
<Solarion> JDahl: often, the Windows key
<Solarion> it can be remapped if you prefer
* Solarion has Compose on Menu
<pwnguin> Solarion: come here just to make trouble? ;)
<penguin42> right lets see if I can reboot
<antmangaka> hello :)
<TheInfinity> hmm. what would you recomment - vmware fusion or parallels? do you know a test comparing these both?
<antmangaka> if I try to open a folder, it closes goes back to desktop folder, is there a fix for that?
<penguin42> well, sound seems to work here
<JDahl> I like the desktop cube,  but it's very slow at "settling"...
* penguin42 must try it again, it didn't used to play nicely with the workspace switcher
<Solarion> pwnguin: eh?  I don't follow
<penguin42> Has anyone had nspluginwrapper running?
<newpers> i use feisty and want to get the most recent release of erlang and yaws.  what's the best way of going about doing so?
<penguin42> are they in feisty-backports?
<newpers> i just tried to update my sources to gusty and then apt-get install erlang-base-hipe, but there was a problem retrieving the package
<newpers> penguin42: i'm new to ubuntu.  so i'll check it out
<pwnguin> Solarion: i said that before i read the link, whoops
<Solarion> k
<penguin42> newpers: If it isn't in the backports you can file a bug against feisty-backports and they seem to often try a build within a couple of days
<newpers> penguin42: from what I observed, ubuntu has no interest in developing for feisty anymore
<penguin42> newpers: Yeh; but that's what the backports are for
<newpers> for example, they've abandoned ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64
<newpers> penguin42: ok, i'll check it out
<newpers> thanks
<penguin42> newpers: It's builds of gutsy packages for feisty; as far as I can tell almost automatic
<davmor2> Before I post this as a bug.  Should the printer applet disappear when the print job has finished?
<penguin42> davmor2: It wouldn't surprise me if it was certainly optional for it just to show you that there was a job in progress
<rigas> hi everyone
<rigas> I just tried to boot gutsy gibbon tribe 5 from the livecd, but is just about to give me a desktop, it says "could not start X your GDM might not be setup correctly" something like that...can someone help me out on that?please
<TheInfinity> watch xorg log ;)
<penguin42> rigas: Two questions; did you have feisty working ok, and secondly what type of graphics card have you got?
<penguin42> OK; trick with nsplugi
<penguin42> OK; trick with nspluginwrapper and gutsy; if you had it previously installed (it didn't used to be packaged and I alien'd it) tell it to remove the old plugins with -r and read them - seems to have fixed it here
<rigas> penguin42 I had feisty installed, even though it wasnt doing everything I wanted, like effects and wifi, but for example, right now I'm in a livecd of gutsy gibbon Tribe 4.and it works fine, apart from not being able to have any desktop effects, I even have wireless working...my graphics card its ATI Radeon Xpress.right now the only linux distro that I have installed is Sabayon 3.4e, and I also got Vista, but that shouldnt stop
<rigas>  the livecd from giving me a working desktop, because right now I'm in another livecd, only difference is that its a previous release.
<rigas> penguin42
<rigas> TheInfinity that's what I got from the log
<TheInfinity> oh okay ;)
<DanaG> sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<DanaG> argh
<rigas> penguin42 how I'm I gonna trick it if I have no ubuntu os installed? :s
<penguin42> rigas: OK, so it sounds specifically like a tribe 5 problem doesn't it - given that 4 worked OK for you; and it's not the problem I'd seen noted somewhere about Intel cards some people had with 5 - sounds like you should report the bug together with lspci etc from tribe 4
<rigas> penguin42 well, I used the same tribe 5 livecd in my other laptop, and it worked like a charm...that's what I dont understand :s
* penguin42 thinks he preferred the music note icon rather than the new radio icon for rythymbox
<penguin42> rigas: That's OK, it just means tribe5 doesn't like that laptop
<penguin42> rigas: Bug report it with details of the hardware of the machine it doesn't work on - that's what the tribes are for!
<rigas> penguin42 ...lol...oki doki...I'll give up on him then...will wait for tribe 6
<penguin42> ok, how do I extract a package I added to a bug incorrectly - I accidentally added a baltix linux-source-2.6.22   to a bug (93230)
<penguin42> I seem to have removed the package but not the tag that it affects baltix (it might do but I haven't come accross baltix before)
* penguin42 realises he can now run powertop and declares it cute
<wailer> why is there no panel applet to open the dvd tray? - be one up on windows
<wailer> #!/bin/sh | eject
<wailer> #!/bin/sh | eject -t to close
<wailer> click icon - bend down & the tray is open..
<penguin42> wailer: Can't you right click on the DVD icon on the desktop to eject it?
<wailer> penguin42: yep - right click then select eject
<davmor2> Does anyone know why libburn4 got removed?
<penguin42> davmor2: Still showing up for me in apt-cache search
<BFrank> has anyone else had tribe 5 crash on partitioning installing files?
<wailer> penguin42: for six months I've had an icon on my launchbar to open & shut the tray & have found them convenient - ubuntu home page talks about the user friendliness of the OS - thought it would be an asset?
<penguin42> wailer: That's a fair comment
<wailer> :)
<davmor2> penguin42: I had it install in tribe 4 when I installed brasero now it isn't
<BFrank> I don't understand why there isn't a symlink for cdrecord to wodim in gutsy
<wailer> penquin42: in panel it would be an option not forced on a person
<penguin42> wailer: If there isn't an applet somewhere to do it then I'd try filing a bug against something (not sure what!)
<penguin42> lots of things tend to fight over removable media; e.g. before I did this upgrade I went to burn a DVDrw backup of my system; I started k3b to do that and when I hit burn something else got in and ejected the blank; not sure what - and things asked me what I wanted to do with the blank, and rythymbox probably had a sniff at it to see if it was playable
<wailer> penquin42: made my own so I'm happy - not sure if others or developers think it is appropriate
<penguin42> wailer: Have you made it into a debian package?
<wailer> penquin42: it is a two line script to open & 2 lines to close
<penguin42> nod
* penguin42 suspects it would be best to get it into gnome-applets or something (it would probably need to be a bit more substantial , e.g. have a config for which device) or as a modification to the disk mounter applet in there perhaps?
<wailer> penquin42: #!/bin/sh | eject - to open - #!/bin/sh | eject - t    - to close - then make executable
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> be back in 5mins
<wailer> penquin42: different file for each - to clarify
<DanaG> Why use scripts at all?  Just call eject directly.
<wailer> only from terminal
<wailer> as I said - use them from my launchbar
<DanaG> Custom Application Launcher
<wailer> yep
<penguin42> wailer: It might be worth looking at whether the kde guys have what you want - I'm not sure; but it seems a reasonable thing to make easy for people; others might claim the fact that you already have the device icons on the desktop is enough
<wailer> penquin42: if what was there was enough I wouldn't have learn'/
<wailer> I wouldn't have learnt to make these things
<penguin42> nod
<wailer> penquin42: I am a gnome user
<penguin42> I'm curious that you have a close button - I don't think I've ever seen anyone have one of those
<wailer> penquin42: it was there to use...
<wailer> penquin42: i read about it in an article about backdoors
<wailer> am I now too spoilt for choice??
<penguin42> hehe
<wailer> :)
<wailer> penquin42: my setup makes it hard to get to the dvd button when the tray is open - so for me it is a GOOD thing
<penguin42> ah ok
* penguin42 notes something feels faster on feisty - but I haven't figured out what
<DanaG> Actually, try this: eject -T
<DanaG> traytoggle
<wailer> DanaG: traytoggle?
<SeveredCross> Toggles the tray's state.
<SeveredCross> If it's open, it closes it, if it's closed, it opens it.
<wailer> learn something new every day!
<wailer> didn't mean to distract everybody - apologies
<wailer> how to use traytoggles in a script? - it's new to me
<wailer> SeveredCross: just ran a script with traytoggle and had no luck - help on this
<SeveredCross> wailer: eject -T
<SeveredCross> Is tray toggle.
<dankh> after installing Tribe 5 , the speakers on my laptop doesn't work anymore. Headphones work, but no speakers. So my question is , this is related to which package so I can submit bug on launchpad ?
<wailer> been running eject -t for months - tray (space) toggle ??
<pwnguin> dankh: i think it's alsa
<pwnguin> every time i mention headphone detection i get asked to try the latest alsa drivers
<pwnguin> which means building an out of tree kernel, and alsa
<pwnguin> ugg
<dankh> wow
<SeveredCross> wailer: Uh...
<SeveredCross> Once more, for good measure:
<SeveredCross> EJECT -T
<SeveredCross> (eject shouldn't be in caps, I was just emphasizing)
<SeveredCross> The command to toggle the state of your tray is "eject -T"
<SeveredCross> DanaG said that half an hour ago.
<dankh> I'll check alsa to see if there is a similar bug, but it's not only about speakers also the volume levels aren't accurate , no more volume hotkeys on the laptop, and no mic detected ???
<SeveredCross> I think it's a problem with realtek chipsets.
<SeveredCross> Because 2.6.22.10 (Tribe 5 kernel) works fine for me on my hda intel.
<SeveredCross> But I have a SigmaTel chipset.
<dankh> This happend after the Tribe 5 release, my laptop is  HP nc6400 , the kernel driver for the audio device is "HDA Intel"
<wailer> SeveredCross: I've just been trying to make a script with traytoggle - tray toggle - & had no luck - hehe - for months I have used eject -t - small T
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: ive ot hda intel and the latest update has rather screwed with my sound
<SeveredCross> wailer: Traytoggle isn't a bloody command!
<SeveredCross> It's a term.
<SeveredCross> To use the traytoggle capability, issue the command "eject -T"
<SeveredCross> How many times do you have to be told?
<SeveredCross> pwnguin: Can you find out your chipset?
<wailer> I know that now after several scripts
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: if you tell me how
<wailer> I had both open & close tray for months!!
<SeveredCross> wailer: Then what's the issue now?
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: ichm7
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<pwnguin> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<wailer> you kept saying tray toggle or eject -T
<pwnguin> this might be something ive caused myself
<dankh> yeah , hmm ... I HAVE exacly the same 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<wailer> :)
<wailer> :)
<SeveredCross> Mine is ICH7 too I think.
<SeveredCross> wailer: What's your issue..If you've had eject and close for months, why are you here and why were you talking about it before?
<dankh> but no speakers no sound no microphone , no correct volume levels , etc...
<SeveredCross> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pwnguin> what's the alsa file?
<SeveredCross> Mine's rev 01
<pwnguin> alsaconf, i think..
<wailer> see above
<dankh> alsactl version 1.0.14
<SeveredCross> Guys with alsa issues: Open a terminal, type alsamixer
<SeveredCross> What's your Chip set?
<wailer> I thought it might be a good addition to panel
<SeveredCross> (You can read it in the top left corner)
<pwnguin> realtek
<wailer> that is all
<pwnguin> id162
<wailer> that is all
<pwnguin> 262 even
<dankh>  HDA Intel
<SeveredCross> dankh: Wrong area.
<SeveredCross> You just read me Card not CHip
<pwnguin> dankh: thats the card. see "chip" below it?
<dankh> sorry
<dankh> Analog Devices ID 1981
<SeveredCross> pwnguin: That's why you're having issues.
<SeveredCross> Realtek is broken I believe.
<DanaG> What is backingstore, and why does Xorg show it being disabled?
<SeveredCross> I don't know what Analog Devices is.
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: its not broken, just weird. but i remmeber messing with some alsa config file that controlled some things
<Arwen> DanaG, heh, I've got one of those
<Arwen> SeveredCross, Analog Devices makes cheap integrated sound chips :-P
<bluefoxicy> ...
<bluefoxicy> there was an ad for Ubuntu Live in the April 2007 issue of Hakin9
<bluefoxicy> does everyone stick stuf in that mag
<dankh> there are many similar bug reports in launchpad with HDA Intel (Analog Devices) , I thnik since 2.6.22 something get wrong
<Amaranth> make sure you have linux-ubuntu-modules installed
* penguin42 seems to have got lucky and having Intel sound work here (Realtek mixer)
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-26
* penguin42 wonders if there is a list of packages that are new to Gutsy
<DanaG> Hm, EXA is broken for Savage.
<Arwen> hmm, newest X11 updates killed one of my apps
<DanaG> I wonder how well a Voodoo3 will work..... well, I'll be trying one on an Athlon XP in a little while.
<Amaranth> DanaG: EXA is just plain broken
<DanaG> Aah.
<Amaranth> it never has worked well
<MisterN> what's EXA? :D
<DanaG> What is it supposed to do, anyway?   I was just trying it because I was curious, after seeing it under 'man savage'.
<penguin42> hehe voodoo3 is quite old; nice card in their day
<DanaG> Too bad NV killed them.
<DanaG> Or rather, assimilated them.
<BFrank> I don't understand why there isn't a symlink for cdrecord to wodim in gutsy
<BFrank> does anyone know why?
<DanaG> Yay, triggers are cool for things like update-initramfs.
<DanaG> No more running it 3 times!
* DanaG throws an air-hug (or at least a high-five) at whoever (singular or plural) implemented that designed and implemented that feature.
<MisterN> heh
<Amaranth> i believe that was ian
<wailer> fyi - eject - t doesn't toggle the tray  state - only closes
<Pumpernickel> eject -T
<Pumpernickel> Commands are case-sensitive.
<wailer> eject -T only works one way - if open will close - won't then shut
<tyabux> I just booted gutsy tribe 4 live on a machine that uses nvidia 6600 and tried to enable desktop effects, but I was told I needed to enable the restricted drivers. I did, and it told me it couldn't be found. Has anyone been able to do this? Perhaps it has changed for tribe 5?
<wailer> *open
<pwnguin> is there a secret to getting mplayer to show up on the "other applications" menu?
<penguin42> my Others menu is one hell of a mess - I'm not sure it should be a top level menu
<tyabux> how can I find out wether the restricted drivers are available from archies.ubuntu.com?
<wailer> try it twice in the terminal
<DanaG> Is this "Xfwm4.5-svn" windeco theme the default for Xubuntu?
<DanaG> How can I tell whether Composite is accelerated on my video chip?
<Arwen> does it run really slow? no? then it's accelerated
<Dusk_> hi there i've upgraded gutsy...but there's a firefox problem
<DanaG> It runs decently quickly (xfwm4), but takes a lot of CPU when dragging windows.
<Arwen> that's normal
<Dusk_> when i try to open firefox session manager selection screen is coming but it'sbroken
<LaserJock> ok, I'm wondering about about system-config-printer
<LaserJock> it seems to work fine *except* for it keeps disabling my printer
<LaserJock> so every time I want to print I have to go into system-config-printer and re-enable it
<LaserJock> has anybody else had a similar problem?
<DanaG> How do you drag something from xfce menu to the panel?
<pwnguin> this should be dead simple...
<pwnguin> how do i get nautilus to open a .ogg via mplayer?
<Arwen> right-click -> properties -> open with -> add mplayer
<pwnguin> then what?
<Arwen> then it's done..
<pwnguin> it doesn't work..
<pwnguin> =(
<pwnguin> mplayer doesn't even show up as an program in the list
<Arwen> add it
<pwnguin> you click add, and it comes up with a list of selections; or you can use a custom command
<pwnguin> mplayer isnt a selection so i tried custom
<Arwen> and then?
<pwnguin> it shows up without an icon, and i still only get "Movie Player" aka totem as a choice
<pwnguin> hold on, tracker just pwned me
<pwnguin> technically, i guess its a .ogm
<LaserJock> so you do have mplayer installed?
<Arwen> pwnguin, it shows up as an option in the "open with" menu doesn't it? Just check it.
<Dusk_> hi there i've upgraded gutsy...but there's a firefox problem
<Dusk_> when i try to open firefox session manager selection screen is coming but it'sbroken
<pwnguin> arwen: it doesnt
<pwnguin> i just get a dialog
<pwnguin> "open with other application..."
<Arwen> screenshot. On the open with tab, there should be a "add". You can hit "use a custom command" and enter in your own.
<pwnguin> Arwen: new and interesting datapoint: this works for local files, but not remote ones
<Arwen> huh
<Arwen> yeah, that's a limitation I've heard of
<pwnguin> grr
<pwnguin> stupid gnome vfs
<pwnguin> or rather, stupid totem, for not rendering subtitles correctly
<Arwen> heh. subtitles?
<Arwen> who needs those? ;)
<pwnguin> my roommate apparently :P
<DanaG> Odd, my volume keys don't work in XFCE.
<pwnguin> Arwen: im guessing that rather than set up a fifo or something to programs that dont support gnomevfs, it just refuses to hand it over =(
<LaserJock> man, this thing is bugging me. I had my printer working just fine :(
<ed1t> is there a mp3 support?
<ed1t> with amarok
<Dusk_> ed1t, yes it is
<Dusk_> what can i do to return feisty again??
<ed1t> what libraries do i have to down?
<ed1t> i downloaded gstreamer ones
<Dusk_> ed1t, ubuntu-restricted
<Pici> !downgrade | Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Dusk_> pfff
<ed1t> lol
* rob bites the nipple
<LaserJock> Dusk_: reinstalling  usually works best
<LaserJock> unless it's just a few packages
<ed1t> anybody know the name of package i need to for playing mp3 in amarok/
<LaserJock> ed1t: did you try to play one?
<ed1t> yea
<ed1t> doesnt work
<ed1t> amarok just freezes
<LaserJock> I think you need libxine stuff
<LaserJock> I'm not on Kubuntu so I can't remember exactly
<ed1t> it works in rythembox but not in amarok
<LaserJock> yeah, rhythmbox uses gstreamer, amarok uses xine
<ed1t> it worked
<ed1t> i just added some xine packages lol
<AnRkey> are there any problems with USB priorities in gutsy?
<wfarr> has anyone been able to sort out the borked colors on Radeon cards at 16depth?
<Arwen> 16-bit? why not use 24-bit?
<wfarr> Arwen, it makes Compiz nigh-to-unusable
<wfarr> 7500 Radeon here ;)
<wfarr> 16depth works peachy except for the recent colour distortion
<MisterN> wfarr: i recommend not using compiz at all.
<Arwen> well, 16-bit color needs to be upscaled to 24-bit color on many displays, so that could be part of it
<Arwen> you could just turn off some effects :-P
<wfarr> Arwen, it's only existed with this last iteration of the radeon driver
<Arwen> ok
<DanaG> What exactly is Backing store?
<DanaG> When I enable it, Xorg takes much more CPU power for lots of things.
<Arwen> where are you seeing that?
<Arwen> in Windows, backing store is the process of duplicating RAM to swap.
<DanaG> It's something you can enable in xorg.conf.
<Arwen> *shrug*
<wfarr> it must be driver regressions
<wfarr> using xrandr to rotate the screen makes the display go blank until you manually kill X
<wfarr> =)
<DanaG> It's disabled by default, anyway.  I was just enabling it to satisfy my curiosity of what it is, but it still hasn't really answered the question of what it is.
<Pumpernickel> DanaG: It makes the server remember data for covered windows, instead of putting the burden on the client to redraw itself.
<DanaG> So is it supposed to be good or bad?
<Pumpernickel> It's supposed to be useful, sometimes.
<DanaG> Right now it just seems to increase Xorg's CPU usage.
<Amaranth> what's what?
<DanaG> Then again, I _am_ using Composite with the Savage driver.
<DanaG> S3 TwisterK.
<Pumpernickel> This may not be one of those times, then.
<AnRkey> how can i run a the repository chooser from the ubuntu installer
<AnRkey> working on a vm that i wanna allow the repo to be chosen on first boot
<jscinoz> Is the bug in the .10 kernel that kills alsa on intel based cards goign to be fixed soon?
<klaxian> does anyone have problems where you can't move windows when running compiz?  also, window placement doesn't seem to be aware of toolbars
<klaxian> is that a known issue or is my configuration just messed up somehow?
<jscinoz> klaxian do you have window decorations?
<klaxian> yes, compiz is definitely running
<klaxian> effects work fine too
<jscinoz> not sure then sorry
<klaxian> i just can't move windows
<jscinoz> i had the no window deco's for a while and obviously you cant move windows then either
<klaxian> right
<klaxian> it used to work in gutsy, but then it stopped
<klaxian> perhaps something got broken
<klaxian> or my config is messed up somehow
<jscinoz> try doing an apt-get remove --purge for all the compiz packages
<jscinoz> then reinstall with a blank config
<klaxian> alrighty
<klaxian> that won't purge my user config tho
<jscinoz> go into ~/.compiz or wherever it is and delete it
<klaxian> nothing in gconf?
<jscinoz> dont think so
<khermans_> my gutsy on thinkpad is incredibly fast!
<troxor> has anyone noticed that dpkg hangs and zombies around halfway through a daily upgrade?
<khermans_> all my gui apps are running amazingly quickly as of recent updates, what happened!??!
<khermans_> this is great
<khermans_> i have never seen gnome so responsive
<jscinoz> Nothing khermans, ubuntu is always uber :P
<khermans_> jscinoz, i have been running ubuntu since warty
<khermans_> this is like never before
<jscinoz> not sure :P
<Pici> khermans_: composite desktop makes everything feel alot smoother
<jscinoz> i wish compizfusion didnt hang my entire system on logout/switchback to metacity/run something else with hardware accel
<khermans_> Pici, not compiz, i have it off
<khermans_> jscinoz, yes i notice compiz/beryl fai lto work with fadst user swtiching
<Pici> khermans_: Well then, I dont know.  But if it aint broke...
<khermans_> :-)
<jscinoz> i think its because of indirect rendering
<jscinoz> which fixes the black window bug, but causes it to hang on exit
<klaxian> now i'm not getting any window decorations at all with compiz :-P
<klaxian> made it worse lol
<klaxian> must be bugs with compiz i guess...it worked perfectly on feisty and on gutsy before a couple weeks ago
<klaxian> something must have changed
<t0phr3> anybody else having trouble burning gutsy to CD?
<jscinoz> t0phr3 are you using the DVD?
<t0phr3> nope just CDs
<alex_mayorg1> Can anyone help me deal with bug #134827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134827 in xorg-server "[tribe 5]  xorg  1:7.2-5ubuntu7 broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134827
<alex_mayorg1> maybe even confirm it
<t0phr3> jscinoz. nope just CDs
<jscinoz> hmm, im out of ideas, i thought it might be DVD, because the tribe4 dvd iso is oversized
<t0phr3> jscinoz i never had a problem before gutsy
<t0phr3> i haven't burned a successful CD yet
<t0phr3> md5sum is fine on the image
<hrp2171> hello
<hrp2171> im currently running 7.04 and trying to upgrade to tribe 5 but can't.
<t0phr3> eorror?
<hrp2171> ran sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<hrp2171> error was warning: could not initiate dbus
<hrp2171> and
<hrp2171> current dist not found in meta-release file
<t0phr3> i always do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<t0phr3> doubt that is the problem though
<hrp2171> what is dist-upgrade supposed to do
<t0phr3> distribution upgrade
<hrp2171> im going to try it
<t0phr3> k
<t0phr3> still no clue on my burning problem huh folks?
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: i'd try not to get hrp* to upgrade, if he doenst know what a dist-upgrade is....
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: my psychic pony is on holidays, your burning stuff contains very little useful info.
<t0phr3> Hobbsee, forgot i put that in another chat
<klaxian> this is weird...compiz is running and working, but i don't have any window decorations...any ideas?
<Hobbsee> klaxian: gnome?  kde?
<klaxian> gnome
<Hobbsee> is gnome-window-decorator running?
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: anyway, i download an image, check the md5, burn it to disk, files are corrupt, burn at slower speed, files corrupt, burn on another machine, files still corrupt.
<klaxian> no
<Hobbsee> unsure if it's named quite that
<Hobbsee> klaxian: then run it.  that's why
<klaxian> Hobbsee: no, it's not
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: any ideas?
<klaxian> Hobbsee: doesn't seem to run...
<klaxian> it's gtk-window-decorator, right?
<klaxian> it doesn't start
<klaxian> just hangs
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: is the md5sum correct between the archive version and the downloaded image?
<Hobbsee> klaxian: no idea, i dont run gnome.  and i suspect it's supposed to hang, nad give window borders.
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: yes, everytime
<klaxian> Hobbsee: yah, it's just not giving borders :-P
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: what are you burning under?
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: as in, distro, and what program are you burning with?
<Hobbsee> klaxian: hmm.  it doesnt mention it segfaulting or anything?
<klaxian> Hobbsee: nope, just hangs
<Hobbsee> klaxian: i'd check launchpad about g-w-d
<klaxian> alright
<t0phr3> nautilus and gnome-baker in linux, infrarecorder in windows
<klaxian> compiz was working except i couldn't move windows so i reinstalled compiz* and now i have this problem :-P
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: fails on all of them?  how weird.
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: er, assuming you mean "corrupt" as in, doesnt contain the same md5sum as wehn you started burning?
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: the CD check fails, you know the one that you do after booting from the CD
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: yeah, get the md5sum corruption error
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: ah right.
<Chadwick|359> Anybody else notice their ipw2200 Wifi card disappear today? I don't see anything about it in launchpad or the forums
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: hmm, i thought that the burning tools would actually let you verify the image as well.
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: this was ubuntu gutsy desktop i386, btw?
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: desktop and alternate
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: how odd.  tribe 5 results came back fine for that
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: yeah i tried tribe 5 as well
<preacher> may be a dumb question but if i got tribe4 installed with all update current do i have to reinstall tribe 5
<DanaG> Oh yeah, nvidia 100.14.11 adds two new features on my laptop:
<Hobbsee> preacher: no.  just do the daily upgrades.
<DanaG> Good: hotkey display switching,
<DanaG> Bad: locks up Xorg, requring alt-sysrq-k, upon ending Compiz.
<preacher> i thought so - so if keep up with daily upgrades when final release comes out will my system be equal to final release iso's
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: so there was an actual bug on my issue?
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: to be honest, it sounds local.  sounds like something wrong in your setup.
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: the fact that 6 other people didnt find it, doing the same check...
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: on all three PCs?
<tretle_> can someone help me get flash working on 64bit gutsy firefox
<tretle_> ?
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: well, that's what i would have thought.  but if no one else can actually confirm it, there's no real way to track down the problem?
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: the type of cd's might be my other guess.  *shrugs*
<t0phr3> tretle_: i don't think there is a 64bit flash
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: ain't that some crap
<Pici> !flash64 | tretle_
<ubotu> tretle_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Pici> tretle_: I dont know anything about flash on 64 bit systems beyond !flash64 ;)
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: yeah.  if you can actually isolate the problem further, then that'd be good.  but if people have no way to reproduce it - ie, works fine for htem, then any bug you file on it will just get ignored anyway - or marked as wontfix - WFM.
<tretle_> whats going on with the duplication in the panel does anyone know
<tretle_> that bug has been there since at least tribe 2
<tretle_> in places
<Pici> tretle_: What duplication?
<Pici> Do you have a bug # or link to the bug report?
<starscalling> ~_~
<alex_mayorg1> do I report this on dmesg APIC error on CPU1: 40(40) ?
<t0phr3> tretle_: bout like the one for the intel ipw3945
<t0phr3> Pici: [Bug 122602]  Duplicated entries in Places Menu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122602 in gnome-panel "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122602
* Hobbsee wishes people would understand the phases of ubuntu development, before whining on how bugs havent been fixed yet.
<alex_mayorg1> hey I have those dupes too
* nickrud wants it all, and he wants it now ;P
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: not whining, i just use the power switch thingy and all is fine :)
<alex_mayorg1> Documents and desktop
<Hobbsee> nickrud: patches welcome :)
<tretle_> and im not whining either
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: i realise that - your thing is just weird.
* nickrud scuttles back under his rock 
<Hobbsee> tretle_: likewise, patches welcome :)
<tretle_> but correct me if im wrong but the panel code isnt very complex compared to other code which has higher priority
<Hobbsee> probably not too hard to fix, either
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> the focus on bugfixing has recently started
<Hobbsee> previously, the focus was on getting other stuff written, etc
<alex_mayorg1> where do I start looking?
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: i just can't get a frickin fresh copy installed lol
<nickrud> feature freeze, why I waited to yesterday to install.
<t0phr3> everything i have is upgraded from fiesty
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> i changed my source list to gusty and did apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: :)
<cheeseboy>  and my power wen out during it
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: i'd try with the cd testing for tribe 6
* Arwen hands cheeseboy a UPS
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: or use an old tribe, and upgrade from that
<cheeseboy> and now i get permission denied for everything
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: probably more useful if you help test tribe 6, actually, if you're already running gutsy
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<alex_mayorg1> try sudo rm the lock file it tells you
<t0phr3> cheeseboy: please tell me your /home is on another partition
<alex_mayorg1> Hobbsee, how do I get to tribe 6 already?
<cheeseboy> alex_mayorg1: is prolly gonna give me permission denided on rm
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: time machine.
<alex_mayorg1> sudo is your help as is -f
<t0phr3> Hobbsee: i'm getting tired of waisting CDs
<cheeseboy> th0ph3r not sure but proably not
<alex_mayorg1> don't have that feature yet :(
<cheeseboy> th0p3r why?
<alex_mayorg1> do people actually checks https://iso.qa.stgraber.org ?
<t0phr3> cheeseboy: because if it were me, i'd start fresh
<Hobbsee> t0phr3: rewritables are your friend :)
<t0phr3> cheeseboy: if /home had its own partition then you wouldn't have to back it up
<cheeseboy> ubuntu should have system restore
<Hobbsee> cheeseboy: indeed.  write one.
<cheeseboy> i dont have anything important on /home
<Hobbsee> cheeseboy: although, i wonder how windows handles an upgrade if the power goes out.
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: yes.
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: what about it?
<cheeseboy> dunno but it works
<alex_mayorg1> just wondering if it's worth to report on it
<alex_mayorg1> I try to be a considerate bugger, given that I'm yet not a patcher
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: report what, sorry?
<DanaG> Hmm, take a look at this site's color scheme:
<DanaG> http://www.wiebetech.com/home2.php
<DanaG> Orange and blue can work together, if done right.
<Amaranth> but they don't there
<Amaranth> too much orange
<Amaranth> http://www.sitepoint.com/
<Amaranth> that's blue and orange working together
<Amaranth> they've been moving to less and less orange though
<DanaG> Okay, how about just looking at the background?  Nice orange, anyway.
<DanaG> I see no orange on sitepoint.  :(
<nan444> hi
<Amaranth> DanaG: well, only the logo now
<Amaranth> look in the wayback machine
<alex_mayorg1> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~alex-mayorga
<DanaG> What date?
<DanaG> Aah, 2004.
<alex_mayorg1> anyone having problems with the flash plugin not being detected by firefox?
<alex_mayorg1> I installed it via aptitude
<alex_mayorg1> and yet every time I go to a flash site it tries to install the plugin again
<DanaG> Using granparadiso?
<DanaG> Granparadiso doesn't see flash, for some reason.
<alex_mayorg1> no it's 2.0.0.6
<alex_mayorg1> where to report?
<hylje> hmm
<hylje> feisty package menager fuzzed up my X when it did its magic
<hylje> might anyone know has anything been done for that?
<hylje> what happens exactly is that the bitmap moves to the left quite a few pixels
<hylje> the bitmap being the image "below" the mouse in the display
<alex_mayorg1> DanaG, known bug?
<DanaG> I don't know, actually.
<DanaG> Oh, and I just noticed something in Xubuntu: checked checkboxes look grayed out.
<tretle_> hmmm.... I was just thinking, maybe it would be good if gutsy64bit edition had the 32bit version of firefox included along with easy installation of all the plugins from the get go
<alex_mayorg1> that would be cool, but gutsy is now in feature freeze if I'm not mistaken
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: it is, and i suspect tretle_'s request is unfeasible anyway, due to cd size.
<Hobbsee> tretle_: you're aware of ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<IntuitiveNipple> What would be the implications of reverting to gnome-session 2.1.18 (as is in Feisty) ?
<tretle_> yes i know about restricted extras but that doesnt help very much in getting stuff like flash working on a 64bit machine
<Hobbsee> tretle_: gnash?
<alex_mayorg1> isn't gutsy supposed to include compiz out of the box?
<tretle_> gnash doesnt have flash9 support only flash 7 which is pretty much useless seeing as most things use 9 now
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: it currently does.
<Hobbsee> tretle_: suggestion:  complain to those who make flash, to make a linux 64 bit version.
<alex_mayorg1> never mind I had to enable restricted driver
<alex_mayorg1> Hobbsee: +1
<alex_mayorg1> try here http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=fp_beta_feedback
<Hobbsee> tretle_: you're not aware that reverse engineering is very slow?
<DanaG>  /my major peeve is the new deskbar-applet.
<alex_mayorg1> the backspace not working as back button on firefox is a bug or a feature?
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorg1: feature.  you can change it
<tretle_> im not saying they are reverse engineering it too slow, fair dues to them for getting this far. it doesn't make the problem go away though and until its fixed the user should have an easy replacement to use
<tretle_> hence including 32bit firefox with the 64bit os
<tretle_> even microsoft had to do something similar for windows xp64bit
<DARKGuy> Greetings, could somebody guide me in how to submit a package for gutsy so I can send one tomorrow or 28th max. ?
<tretle_> if there isnt a native 64bit solution to flash 9 support find a workaround
<tretle_> that simple
<tretle_> when a solution becomes available use that
<alex_mayorg1> Hobbsee, thanks
<DARKGuy> check the forums, flash works on 64bit... well at least on my feisty o.o
<tretle_> yes i have it working
<tretle_> but on firefox32bit
<Hobbsee> tretle_: patches welcome.  also, ways of making cds larger are also welcome.
<DARKGuy> but it works on 64 too o.o
<tretle_> not firefox 64bit
<tretle_> any time someone brings up an issue theres people like you with your generic cd responce
<tretle_> grow up
<DARKGuy> ..wtf?
<Hobbsee> ....
<tretle_> it gets anoying when you try and sugest something and people dismess it because of cd size
<Hobbsee> .....
<Hobbsee> although, i wonder if one would then stop putting 64 bit firefox on the cd.
<tretle_> for instance a that flash viewer included with gutsy is pretty useless on the 64bit version without haveing 32bit firefox running to download the flash so why not replace that feature with 32bit firefox
<Hobbsee> because that requires ia32libs on the cd, doesnt it?
<DARKGuy> now that's messed up, why not to edit the flash viewer so it uses firefox64 instead? -.- it's so un-64 xD
<tretle_> i think there should at least be a package availablein the main repository to get firefox32bit
<jscinoz> Is there an ETA on when Alsa on intel sound cards running under the .10 kernel will be fixed?
<tretle_> and a spae in yelp describing how the user can get flash working
<Hobbsee> tretle_: just checking - you have to run firefox 32 bit with ia32libs or something, or in a chroot, right?
<tretle_> right
<tretle_> hence 32bit
<Hobbsee> tretle_: how well does the chroot option work?
<Hobbsee> yeah, of course
<tretle_> emulation libraries
<Hobbsee> no, not ohw does it work - how *well* does it work?
<tretle_> firefox32bit on gutsy 64bit works perfectlyworks perfectly
<jscinoz> what package can i find "ld" in?
<tretle_> where as the 64bit version is pretty much useless
<tretle_> if you want to watch flash video etc
<tretle_> wich is what the common user does these days
<Hobbsee> are there disadvantages in having hte 32 bit browser on a 64 bit system, under a chroot, compared to having a 64 bit browser natively?
<tretle_> cant think of any off the top of my head
<tretle_> id say there would obviously be a performance difference so 64bit might be able to handle more tabs than 32bit but how much tabs does the user actually use
<Hobbsee> then i suggest you write a mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com about why it might be a good idea to drop the 64 bit, and include the 32 bit firefox in a chroot.
<Hobbsee> obviously, one cannot have both, and it would have to run in the chroot, instead of the ia32libs solution.
<soulrider_> hello
<soulrider_> got any links on how to upgrade ?
<soulrider_> or 'upgrade'
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hobbsee> soulrider_: but if you have to ask, you probably dont want to run gutsy yet.
<soulrider_> thanks Hobbsee long time no see :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<soulrider_> Hobbsee, yeah, why not :P my gentoo installation is working perfectly well so... :P
<soulrider_> i actually isntalled ubuntu to try out gutsy
<Hobbsee> soulrider_: if you can run gentoo, then you can read the documentation on how to manhandle apt and various other useful tools when things break, so you should be fine.
<soulrider_> Hobbsee, that link only states how to upgrade to stable releases
<Hobbsee> oh, hmmm, someone changed the factoid, or the upgrade notes
<soulrider_> well
<soulrider_> is it like in other releases? just change the repos adn thats it ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<soulrider_> i remember it was like that in dapper to edgy
<soulrider_> ah, ok
<Hobbsee> well, and update obviously
<soulrider_> lol, yes
<soulrider_> im gonna tyr it
<soulrider_> i had such good time sint he kubuntu IRC....
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<cdm10> How do I upgrade Feisty to Gutsy? I've got the latest and greatest update-manager, and I ran update-manager -d, but it's not prompting me to install Gutsy.
<cdm10> do i need to enable feisty-proposed?
<forevertheuni> hi..I'm having a prob while upgading to gusty
<forevertheuni> invoke-rc.d: initscript netatalk, action "start" failed.
<forevertheuni> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<forevertheuni> ok solved
<forevertheuni> I remove /etc/init.d/netatalk
<forevertheuni> and remove and reinstalled the package
<cdm10> How do I upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy Tribe 5? It's in a VM, so I'm not too worried about messing it up.
<DanaG> Odd: setting mode_option for the module savagefb does not actually set the mode!
<DanaG> Also, I can't seem to get the initramfs tools to load the module and set the mode.
<cdm10> I have update-manager 0.59.23 installed, but update-manager -d just loads the normal update-manager...
<RAOF> cdm10: Are you using appropriate quoting?  Last time I tried, I needed to run something like: gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'
<cdm10> RAOF: I ran it without the gksudo... normally, update-manager does that automatically when you hit Install Updates.
<cdm10> RAOF: the instructions on the website don't mention gksudo, perhaps that should be fixed
<cdm10> RAOF: it also doesn't mention the -c
<DanaG> ubotu: debian bug 416063
<DanaG> debbug 416063
<DanaG> argh.
<cdm10> RAOF: I did gksudo 'update-manager -c -d' and it still isn't working... I just did sudo apt-get update, so my sources should be up-to-date
<DanaG> How can I get initramfs-tools to run fbset?
<DanaG> Right now it seems to assume that the module gets the parameter mode=XXXxYYY-RR
<DanaG> but I need it to run fbset.
<cdm10> OK, I'm REALLY stuck here... I've been gksudo update-manager -c -d-ing for a while and I haven't gotten anywhere.
<cdm10> I mean, I've tried update manager -c, update manager -d, update manager -cd... nothing prompts me to install a new release
<xtknight> what about dist-upgrade?
<cdm10> xtknight: update-manager --dist-upgrade?
<cdm10> the instructions on the ubuntu testing site just said to use update-manager -d
<xtknight> yeah well i'm not sure how to fix that but if you just want to getit done
<xtknight> cdm10,  in /etc/apt/sources.list replace "feisty" with "gutsy" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<xtknight> google around a bit on ubuntu dist-upgrade to make sure this sounds correct
<cdm10> xtknight: I thought that was frowned upon at this point
<Hobbsee> cdm10: no
<cdm10> Hobbsee: so... that's what I should do?
<xtknight> i thought this was the same thing update manager did
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cdm10> ok
<xtknight> yea those should be the proper steps.  i recommend removing 3rd party repos beforehadn
<xtknight> beforehand *
<cdm10> well, this is pretty much a perfectly clean Feisty system
<cdm10> I sort of wanted to do it "by the books"
<xtknight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual  (except replace feisty with gutsy, and edgy with feisty)
<cdm10> ok
<xtknight> is there anything wrong with installing a clean gutsy VM?
<DanaG> Aah, I see something here: savagefb doesn't work the same way as everything else.
<cdm10> xtknight: it's damn slow...
<Hobbsee> xtknight: no - although it doesnt test your hardware
<Hobbsee> cdm10: the dist-upgrade with the tool will probably crash - seeing as it's a WIP
<cdm10> I think I'll just go with what I know, and install from an ISO
<cdm10> at least I don't have to burn it first
<hylje> how would i go about downgrading packages
<forevertheuni> hi..how do I setup compiz?
<forevertheuni> if I install 3rd party apps and fusion-icon
<forevertheuni> the cssm doesn't control the running compiz
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> Why aren't you using the packaged compiz? :(
<forevertheuni> I was using compiz-fusion
<BFrank> interesting
<forevertheuni> well..it's compiz
<forevertheuni> package anyway
<BFrank> Gutsy is the first version of ubuntu that finally gets the refresh rate correct on my monitor
<forevertheuni> + some plugins that came from beryl
<forevertheuni> BFrank,
<forevertheuni> lol
<BFrank> what exactly is gutsy doing to get such a high refresh rate automatically?
<hylje> BFrank: newer X
<RAOF> forevertheuni: You know, compiz-fusion is installed & enabled by default in Gutsy, right?
<anderbubble> I'm having trouble getting cups to print with an HP laserjet 1000.
<forevertheuni> yeah
<forevertheuni> but I had someprobs
<forevertheuni> RAOF, I couldn't move windows and didn't have the cube 'cause the plugins were not loaded
<RAOF> Then *please* file bugs rather than using other packages.
<forevertheuni> and..when I loaded them with compiz-manager it didn't change a thing...I rebooted and it now works
<BFrank> does anyone know why Gutsy install freezes on my machine when trying to partition?
<forevertheuni> but I'm running fusion-icon and I think compiz is running from it..not from "normal ubuntu" procedure
<forevertheuni> where am I suposed to configure compiz normally in gutsy?
<forevertheuni> It's not a fresh install
<BFrank> gconf-editor, right?
<forevertheuni> BFrank, :/ use fdisk :D
<BFrank> interesting, earlier versions of gutsy, like tribe 2 didn't have the problem
<BFrank> I wonder why tribe 5 has the problem
<RAOF> forevertheuni: ccsm.
<DanaG> Can somebody help me with a regex I'm trying to make?
<RAOF> DanaG: Fire away.
<DanaG> I'm mucking around in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/framebuffer
<DanaG> I'm trying to do the reverse of the line
<DanaG> FB="${FB%%:*}"
<DanaG> That seems to take everything to the left of the colon.
<DanaG> I want to make a variable STUFF= everything to the right, instead.
<DanaG> But I can't figure out how the percent-signs and asterisk work.
<DanaG> Oh, I just figured it out.
<DanaG> "${FB#*:}"
<DanaG> Yay, now to see if initramfs-tools can be made to do fbset that way.
* DanaG runs off to reboot.
<anderbubble> When I try to print a test page (or anything else, for that matter) I can see the job in cups, but the printer stays at "processing" indefinitely.
<zorlin> Hey guys
<zorlin> Who thinks its a good idea to start organizing some release parties soon?
<Hobbsee> when do we release again?
<arooni> can i resize NTFS partitions from within gparted?
<Hobbsee> mid october.  hmmm.
<Hobbsee> arooni: usually, yes.
<anderbubble> I have now noticed that cups continuously reports "Printer busy; will retry in 5 seconds..." for my printer
<anderbubble> Am I perhaps missing the firmware file? I don't have /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1000.dl
<anderbubble> This seems to be the case. I downloaded sihp1000.dl from the foo2zjs site manually, and added it at /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1000.dl, and it works now. (This should probably be fixed...)
<DanaG> Hmm, how do I let my machine respond to arp requests?
<arooni> how do i format a dvdrw disk?  gnomebaker isnt cutting it ;(
<khermans_> arooni, cdrecord -blank
<finalbeta> arooni: try K3B as a burn program, it really is the best on nix.
<whyn0t> hello
<whyn0t> I need help with mdadm. I have a clean system on sda, an empty sdb and I'd like to construct my arrays from the data on sda but don't know which mode (Assemble, Build, Create) to use
<whyn0t> I precise that I couldn't use the raid assistant of the CD and that's why I'm doing it by hand.
<whyn0t> I also add that, yes, I just asked this question on #ubuntu. not that I like doubleposting but I just discovered ubuntu+1 and since I'm running gutsy, this question should go here
<PC-Ente> huhu
<PC-Ente> the Gusty install CD wounr run on my HP 6715s
<PC-Ente> i tred aternate and Desktop
<whyn0t> what version (nightly ? tribe ?). And what was the problem ?
<PC-Ente> tribe 5 and tribe 2
<PC-Ente> moitor turns black --- most time at "Parition mananger"  and nothing happens
<PC-Ente> waitet 20 min
<whyn0t> even with alternate ? wow
<PC-Ente> Feisty Desktop and alternate worked
<whyn0t> how are partitioned your disks ?
<PC-Ente> and work still
<PC-Ente> 80 GB HDD
<PC-Ente> first 8 are FreeDos, this was there before
<PC-Ente> is primary
<PC-Ente> nex logical is Feisty 64bit because 32 dosent work with Hard-Disk
<PC-Ente> than logical Swap
<PC-Ente> logical Home
<PC-Ente> free space left vor gusty
<whyn0t> hmm wait
<whyn0t> wouldn't a dimple distribution upgrade from feisty be okay for you ? or do you really want to reinstall from a CD ?
<PC-Ente> i want to install 32bit
<whyn0t> ok
<whyn0t> you have EIGHT freedos partitions ?
<PC-Ente> no one
<whyn0t> ok
<PC-Ente> no, one partitions
<PC-Ente> sry that 8
<PC-Ente> my mistake
<whyn0t> no problem :)
<PC-Ente> i want do test the Hard Disk with gusty, because with feisty 32bit i have nerly 1 Mbit write/read speed
<PC-Ente> thats to slow...
<PC-Ente> i also testing Fedora install DVD right now
<PC-Ente> seems to stop at "Running anacoda, the Fedora system installer - please wait
<whyn0t> could you detail your hardware (HD, chipset, ...)
<Assid> wassup finalbeta
<finalbeta> eh? I'm fine, nice to meet you.
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> does qtparted resize parititons while retaining data ?
<Assid> i need to resize these partitions.. create a soft raid
<PC-Ente> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14168/
<finalbeta> check the menu's, gparted can do it for a bunch of file systems. But I would take a backup for sure.
<PC-Ente> and someone with the same notebook made a detailed scan under windows http://rafb.net/p/3GHWPB94.html
<Assid> well.. i have a single  / parititon on the primary drive..
<Assid> if it blows up.. i lose the os :(
<finalbeta> Take backups.
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> maybe i should make a file based filesystem?
<PC-Ente> okay i quess fedora and gusty installer have the same problem
<finalbeta> maybe you should stop making excuses to take backups.
<PC-Ente> the hard disk is weeeeeeerrryyy slow
<finalbeta> take backups!
<Assid> heheh
<PC-Ente> becase fedora reacted after 30 min
<PC-Ente> "plasse wait"
<Assid> alrite.. lemme see.. else i might just have it rsync to the 2nd drive instead
<whyn0t> PC-Ente : strange that the 2 distros have the same pb
<PC-Ente> pd ?
<Assid> seems to be a hardware issue.. or unsupported hardware PC-Ente
<PC-Ente> hmm
<Assid> i wonder if i should upgrade to a quad6600
<PC-Ente> i should use another one to test
<Assid> okay anyone wanna give me some advice
<Assid> i have a p4 3ghz prescott.. 1.5GB ram.. nvidia 6600GT graphics card atm..
<whyn0t> PC-Ente > I think your AMD/ATI chipset is not fully supported by the current kernels...
<whyn0t> maybe in gutsy+1
<Assid> do i really need an upgrade?
<PC-Ente> this woud be a long time to wait
<finalbeta> Assid: only if the pc can't do what you need it to do. or does it to slow.
<TheInfinity> PC-Ente: you can compile your own kernel. i have the same prob with a santa rosa platform and mbp :/
<Assid> well.. i dont really find that much of a speed loss atleast not in linux
<finalbeta> I have the same system specs. No need for an upgrade here.
<PC-Ente> sounds like hard work
<PC-Ente> but i would try
<PC-Ente> if than WLAN would work well to...
<PC-Ente> becaise bcm43xx doesnt work
<finalbeta> report it as a bug, you shouldn't have to compile yourself.
<PC-Ente> the hardisk thing ?
<PC-Ente> kay
<finalbeta> bcm43xx works. I have it on my laptop. Ubuntu configured it.
<PC-Ente> dosent work at my laptop bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR
<PC-Ente> kay i report the bug at launchpad
<Assid> finalbeta: you ever gamed on linux through cedega or something?
<finalbeta> Assid: linux is not for gaming. use windows for that. cedega is asking for troubles. I already waste enough time at normal bugs in linux.
<Assid> i dont like to dualboot..
<finalbeta> I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.
<Assid> either i use win/ lin
<Assid> actually.. alot of my apps currently run through wine :(
<Assid> including my torrents
<Assid> im thinking of shifting back maybe
<Assid> the support for 3rd party and stuff is just too tempting
<Assid> i really wish someone would give me some kinda input/advice
<finalbeta> You are asking what you should do,, I don't understand that... You ask if you should upgrade your PC. do it it you feel you need to. If you want to use windows, use windows. Do what feels best :p
<Assid> hrmm.. thats the thing.. total confusion
<finalbeta> For some people linux will be a great choice. for some it will be a nightmare.
<finalbeta> all depends on needs and hardware really.
<Assid> well hardware wise i think its doing a great job
<Assid> im tired of wondering when my machine will crash due to a virus or whatever..
<finalbeta> I've been using ubuntu as my main OS for over a year now. And I'm still thinking of converting back. (not to vista though, I'll never run that again.)
<Assid> but at the same time.. i want to be able to game.. and be able to synch my cell phone and stuff
<finalbeta> some things it does well, some things it does horrible.
<Assid> exactly
<finalbeta> The reason I stay with it is that you can see it improve and that I like to learn.
<Assid> yeah me too. but sometimes it just hampers productivity
<finalbeta> If I was a normal PC user just interested in music, surfing and gaming, I wouldn't use ubuntu.
<PC-Ente> damn black window with FEdora now, too
<Assid> mines all that.. + development
<Assid> mostly web based development
<Assid> so dreamweaver and a few other windows app is pretty much helpful to me
<Assid> and i dont care what people say about the alternatives.. there are just some apps that do it better
<snadge> so use windows and dreamweaver then
<davmor2> Assid:  What do you think of Kompozer?
<Assid> davmor2: havent tried it
<davmor2> it's the community continuation of nvu
<Assid> yeah.. but seriously tho.. there isnt anything that comes close to the likes of DW
<snadge> i personally dont see the fuss.. i use vim and firefox myself
<Assid> snadge: i dont wanna have those issues like viruses and apps crashing and taking the whole system down.. and some dll screwing up something else
<Assid> hence i keep scratching my head wondering what to do
<finalbeta> snadge: if you used dreamweaver you would see. It really is a great program. But I got sick of webdev, so I quit that.
<snadge> i have used dreamweaver a few times, it has some nifty features i'll admit
<davmor2> Assid: I didn't say it did.  But it is getting to be a very useful tool slowly
<snadge> but nothing i just absolutely couldn't do without
<Assid> well wine is currently running dw for me
<Assid> althought my license of flashfxp is going waste.. thats a brilliant ftp client
<Assid> i still cant use vnc in listening client mode
<Assid> i.e. people invite my machine to directly connect to theirs .. very useful if they are behind a nat
<davmor2> foxftp/gftp/kftp(i think) and others
<Assid> kftpgrabber aint bad.. i must admit.. but seriously try flashfxp if you can.. brilliant
<davmor2> quite happy with gftp does what I need it to.  But then I'm low level.
<Assid> hrmm
* Assid is still super confused
<Assid> i stil gotta think whether i need to upgrade or no
<Assid> cause i can same some cash as my mom is coming down from US.. i can get some parts from there
<finalbeta> kftpgrabber is ok, it can do the advanced stuff, gftp can't do much other then make an ftp connection to a standard server. but yeah, flashfxp is the best. someone posted a patch to make it work. But like so many, it got ignored.
<Assid> hrmm didnt find any patch
<Assid> wasnt that supposed to make it to wine
<fuoco> anyone knows if powerpc gutsy status is much worse than official archs these days?
<jscinoz> in the file /usr/include/linux/input.h what is the BTN_ event for scroll wheel up or down?
<pvandewyngaerde> jscinoz:  can you see this with xev ??   x events
<jscinoz> Xev doesnt tell me
<pvandewyngaerde> button 4 and 5 here
<jscinoz> when i use those in that file, they simply act as right clicks
<pvandewyngaerde> rightclick is 3 here
<jscinoz> it is for me
<jscinoz> but im sayin 4 and 5 act as additional right clicks
<jscinoz> for some reason
<petterah> hello, anybody else have problem getting 1920x1200 on their herd5 with gui tools?
<petterah> max posible is 1600x1200
<TheInfinity> non gui? ;)
<TheInfinity> or i think kde offeres more then 1600x1200
<petterah> hehe yeah, nongui of course, but... with the new gtk config utility :)
<jscinoz> whats the command for the new gtk utility?
<petterah> it detects my monitor fine, and uses nvidia geforce4 generic driver.... i think it uses nvidia, not nv, because I have some desktop effects... like dropshaddow on all menys
<pvandewyngaerde> displayconfig-gtk
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> can anyone confirm that KEY_SCROLLUP and KEY_SCROLLDOWN in /usr/include/linux/input.h correspond to the mouse scrollwheel up or down
<pvandewyngaerde> 177/178    i dont think so, but i totally dont know
<Tribe5user> I don't think the plugin finder for Firefox is working. Other people have the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/134426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134426 in firefox "[gutsy]  plugin finder service runs forever" [Undecided,New] 
<soul9> whyn0t, j'aurais une autre question...
<soul9> g un clavier qui a des touches multimedia
<soul9> et je voudrais pouvoir utiliser les deux, donc je devrais changer les usageIDs
<soul9> mais je ne comprend pas trop
<soul9> whyn0t, comment je pourais avoir les usageids de mes touches multimedia
<coNP> !fr |soul9
<ubotu> soul9: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soul9> lol
<soul9> whoops :-S
<soul9> ht ez ciki
<coNP> !hu | soul9
<ubotu> soul9: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<soul9> lol
<soul9> whoops, now that's definitely confusing :-D
<tapas> does the graphical conf tool for x work in kubuntu too?
<jscinoz> hey guys, im on a XPS m1330 laptop with an intel sound card, when alsa starts i get the following error: "ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default" and i have no audio via ALSA. What can i do to fix this?
<fdoving> does anyone have compiz working with kde-window-decorator on gutsy? - kde-window-decorator crashes on me.
<Do``> when i enable the window effects in tribe 5
<Do``> all the window frames disappear
<Do``> what am i doing wrong? :)
<jeffferrari> rofl
<jeffferrari> that was a prob in fiesty too
<jeffferrari> google for "ubuntu window decorations"
<stefg> Gusty herd 5 desktop fails to install on my testing box (p4, 1,5 Ghz, 256mb). ubiquity just dies and freezes the box when trying to partition the drive (i guess) how to get ubuquity to put out a log? I ran it from terminal, but stays quiet....
<kenpokarateboy> >	hello! I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy tribe 5, but when i run update-manager -d, it outputs to the terminal "current dist not found in meta-release file", and then runs update manager, but provides no option of upgrading to gutsy. any advice would be greatly appreciated
<Pricey> kenpokarateboy, i'm not sure if the update-manager can handle uprgades to gutsy yet... if i were you, i would backup then edit my sources.list from feisty to gutsy
<kenpokarateboy> okay, i'll try that. Thanks!
<Vorian> Pricey, update manager can handle it with some love bug #129392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129392 in update-manager ""update-manager -d" in Feisty presents no option to upgrade to Gutsy (dup-of: 127263)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127263 in update-manager "update-manager cannot find meta-release info" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127263
<Pricey> hehe
<Pricey> ok
<Vorian> :)
<ubuntu> hi there
<ubuntu> I'm testing Gusty tribe
<ubuntu> works great
<ubuntu> the only "regression" I have noticed is that my headphone didn"t work anymore
<ubuntu> speaker is ok but mic is ko
<ubuntu> works on Feisty
<|Lunar_Lamp|> fglrx drivers don't load with latest kernel updates - I assume that's because the fglrx packages haven't been updated.
<soulrider> hello
<soulrider> i just upgraded, it all went smooth except for one thing, configuring initramfs-tools
<soulrider> i know the problem is that i dont have enough space on my partition
<soulrider> it it possible for me to remove my RUNNING kernel so i can free enough to config the new one? or can I delete my running kernel from my gentoo installation and from there dpkg --configure initram-fs ?
<soulrider> also, i see generic and 383, are those the same kernel or different ones?
<TerraMaster> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TerraMaster> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TerraMaster> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TerraMaster> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TerraMaster> !Diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<sparr> apt thinks that knetworkmanager is an autoremove candidate.  how can i fix that?
<TerraMaster> I've been trying to mount an external harddrive and nothing is working, any help?
<TerraMaster> I've been trying to mount an external harddrive and nothing is working, any help? I get its showing up in lsusb but I cant do anything more
<TerraMaster> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TerraMaster> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TerraMaster> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TerraMaster> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<TerraMaster> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<TerraMaster> I've been trying to mount an external harddrive and nothing is working, any help? Ive found it in lsusb but I cant do anything else.
<TerraMaster> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<TerraMaster> How do I mount this?
<Pici> Unplug it, plug it in and look dmesg to see if it gives a devicename
<deobfuscate> Is there still a way to use Emerald THemes in Gutsy and Compiz-Fusion manager?
<soulrider> problem solved, i can honestly say my upgrade to gutsy was smooth :)
<TerraMaster> [57203.786462]  usb-storage: device found at 3
<TerraMaster> [57203.786465]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<TerraMaster> [57208.780562]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<TerraMaster> [57214.555648]  usb 4-3: USB disconnect, address 3
<TerraMaster> [57214.555808]  scsi 1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<TerraMaster> I get this
<TerraMaster> ok alot more then that
<Vorbote> TerraMaster: Can you use the device with other OS in the same machine?
<Vorbote> TerraMaster: As well, have you tried using another USB port in a different root concentrator?
<jg1> Hi I've hit some problems with missing dependencies in gutsy (specifically libqt3-mt missing when attempting to install libqt3-mt-sqlite), where should I report this (if at all)?
<Vorbote> jg1: launchpad against the source package
<Vorbote> If there was a very recent update of libqt3-mt, you may have hit an unsynced mirror.
<jg1> What's the primary for gutsy?
<Vorbote> archive.ubuntu.com
<jg1> Okay will try directly against there first
<jaime-san> hello
<jaime-san> anyone here have any experience in ruby on rails?
<jg1> What do I do with packages that are broken due to dependencies, do I report them against the package or its dependency?  (Example is cogito)
<jaime-san> i have a question about setup in tribe 5
<Vorbote> jg1: against them. It is either bad timing in repo updates or a problem with the packaging.
<jg1> How long does it take for the repos to update?  Wondering if I should leave it a day or so before reporting it to avoid false positives...
<Vorbote> jaime-san: don't ask to ask. Just ask and be accurate and precise. :-)
* Vorbote doesn't read minds. :-P
<jaime-san> well I installed ruby on rails via repositories, and installed the oracle package from oracle's website, I can't find any documentation on integrating the two though
<Vorbote> jg1: In my experience it is somewhat random. It depends on the source package size and the number of packages in the build queue.
<jaime-san> I setup my database.yml file in the config directory to look at oci however it complains
<jg1> Is there any visibility in to the build queue from the web?  If not I'll just guess at a day and after that report it
<jaime-san> error is: ./script/../config/../vendor/rails/activerecord/lib/active_record/connection_adapters/oracle_adapter.rb:685:in `oci_connection': Oracle/OCI libraries could not be loaded: no such file to load -- oci8 (LoadError)
<Vorbote> jaime-san: if there is no ruby db interface for Oracle in the repos, which there is not as it is propietary software, you won't connect no matter what.
<Vorbote> You'll need to hunt down an oracle db ruby driver somewhere and compile it yourself.
<jaime-san> sounds fair
<Joe_CoT> hey, i dist-upgraded to tribe 5 last night, and my headphone jack doesn't work. I found a topic on their being a separate alsa slider for headphones now, but not for my card
<Vorbote> Joe_CoT: you may need to run asoundconf to generate a new configuration for your card.
<Vorbote> (That message appears when installing alsa-utils, but you won't see it if using Synaptic or update-manager and do not monitor the installation process...)
<Joe_CoT> hmm, ok. do you know what the actual command would be? alsaconf help isn't all that helpful
<Vorbote> asoundconf --help
<Joe_CoT> yes, that's what i mean, and there is no man. if asoundconf reset-default-card was supposed to do it, doesn't seem to have helped
<Vorbote> do asoundconf list
<Joe_CoT> Intel
<Vorbote> then asound conf set-default-card <card name detected>
<Vorbote> If it only gives you Intel as a name, you may need to go digging deeper, checking the sound kernel modules loaded (lsmod | sort| less will do)
<Vorbote> But giving it Intel as a name should be fine, in principle.
<soulrider> hello guys! Ive managed to get Gentoo's bash colors working on ubuntu for all users, but they dont work unless i type 'source /etc/profile' every time i start a console. Is there any way of automagically running this command every time a console is opened ithout editing each users bashrc file ?
<Vorbote> Add it to /etc/bash_profile
<Vorbote> instead of /etc/profile
<Joe_CoT> Vorbote: it's just the standard snd-hda-intel driver. ran the alsaconf command, and restarted alsa-utils. No change in alsamixer, and still no sound when i plug in headphones
<soulrider> Vorbote, i didnt change /etc/profile at all
<Arwen> ....
<Arwen> Ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/profile. The file should be at /etc/bash_profile
<soulrider> Arwen, it does have /etc/profile
<Arwen> ah, oops
<soulrider> so i append 'source /etc/profile' to /etc/bash_profile ?
<Vorbote> Hmmm... Then it is time to file a bug against the kernel. I suspect there is something wrong with the alsa drivers because with my sound chipset I get a lot of warnings in dmesg that do not show up with a vainilla kernel.
<Arwen> never mind, it belongs in /etc/profile
<Arwen> *shrug*
<Vorbote> soulrider: no. bash reads bash_profile instead of profile if it finds one.
<soulrider> Vorbote, i dont have /etc/bash_profile
<Joe_CoT> Vorbote: that's what i figured, I just don't know what project to file against. linux-source-2.6.22 ?
<soulrider> Vorbote, the thing is i didnt change profile at all :P
<Vorbote> that's the one
<soulrider> should i rename /etc/profile to /etc/bash_profile ?
<Vorbote> No
<Joe_CoT> Vorbote: ok, thanks a lot! What should i attach? lspci? anything else?
<Vorbote> I think lspci and dmesg for the errors
<soulrider> Vorbote, i dont understand what it is i gotta do then =/
<FFForever> why does it keep droping my download speed when downloading tribe 5?
<Vorbote> add the commands to /etc/bash.bashrc
<Arwen> FFForever, server load?
<FFForever> Arwen, it was doing it also 3days ago....
<FFForever> or well 2 something like that....
<soulrider> Vorbote, if i add source /etc/profile to bashrc it stays looping until i press ctrl c
<Joe_CoT> Vorbote: I found mine, thanks :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134579
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134579 in linux-source-2.6.22 "headphone jack stopped working on vaio sz" [Undecided,New] 
<rvalles> hi
<rvalles> I've tried to upgrade to gutsy but I'm having a bit of trouble
<rvalles> basically, set the sources.list to gutsy where there was the old one, and update-manager -d
<rvalles> but it said it couldn't do a full upgrade, only a partial upgrade
<rvalles> continued and all
<rvalles> and it finished... but now I have tons of packages held back.
<soulrider> rvalles, do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<soulrider> see what errors it spits
<soulrider> i upgraded to gutsy last night
<Vorbote> No, I never said to source /etc/profile in /etc/bash.bashrc. MAy I suggest you read the manual page for bash, the INVOCATION and the FILES sections?
<Joe_CoT> Verbose: I'm new to filing bugs. Where would i attach my info? Putting dmesg in the reply seems a bit much
<Joe_CoT> *Verbote
<rvalles> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rvalles>   libfreebob0: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-5) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed.
<rvalles>                Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2-20070516) but 1:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 is installed.
<rvalles> and so on
<Vorbote> Joe_CoT:  There is a small form at the left where you attach files, use that.
<FFForever> Arwen, how come there are no mirrors for gutsy?
<rvalles> that with every imaginable library.
<Vorbote> FFForever: of course there are mirrors, the same as for the previous releases.
<FFForever> where are they?
<FFForever> ive looked at most of the us ubuntu mirrors and none of them have gutsy
<Vorbote> rvalles: if you are upgrading from feisty to gutsy you need to dist-upgrade
<rvalles> Vorbote: yes, I'm doing aptitude dist-upgrade
<Vorbote> FFForever: that's a mirror problem,.
<rvalles> yet, ot doesn't work
<rvalles> maybe something is wrong with my sources or something
<rvalles>   libfreebob0: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-5) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed.
<rvalles> this sort of thing
<rvalles> if I aptitude show libc6
<rvalles> it's 2.5-0
<rvalles> and there seems to be no 2.5-5
<rvalles> so I'm missing something
<Vorbote> rvalles: hmm... Interesting. I really cannot say, I've been running Gutsy before the release of Tribe 1 and only had minor problems with the dist-upgrade then.
<Vorbote> (because it was so close to feisty at that time).
<rvalles> Vorbote: can you paste me the apt sources?
<Vorbote> Sure, I'll use #paste
<rvalles> use /msg ;)
<Vorbote> Even better ;-)
<Vorbote> rvalles: no luck. I'll use #paste
<FFForever> does anyone else have this problem with ubuntu (and the soudn app) if you use the lower sound key on your kb and lower it all the way when you use the sound up key it won't unmute the speakers
<Vorbote> rvalles: done
<rvalles> 1366 packages upgraded, 295 newly installed, 20 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rvalles> Need to get 1519MB of archives. After unpacking 1566MB will be used.
<rvalles> looks like it was sources' fault
<rvalles> mirror had nothing or sth
<rvalles> base isn't in the mirrors
<rvalles> universe is, for gutsy
<rvalles> curious
<Vorbote> Ha! A paste channel with flood protection. There are some Einsteins afoot.
<Vorbote> rvalles: http://rafb.net/p/MVeDHY39.html
<rvalles> Vorbote: nice
<rvalles> Vorbote: I figured out that mirrors don't have gutsy's main
<rvalles> Vorbote: but they have universe, multiverse and such
<rvalles> Vorbote: so once I put the main one you have me, it found everything.
<rvalles> 2/j #ativo
<rvalles> damn
<Vorbote> rvalles: Great!
<thomp1> can someone help me with a file issue I seem to have maybe lost some contents
<antmangaka> hello :)
<antmangaka> i have an issue :( , inm gutsy everytime i open a folder it closes and goes back t desktop folder ?
<elkbuntu> antmangaka, check launchpad for recent bugs against nautilus
<antmangaka> ok thank you
<antmangaka> well, it works fine if i use open in new folder
<kousotu> hey, I got a question about MP3 to OGG
<Arwen> kousotu, yes?
<kousotu> as answered in ubuntu
<kousotu> but I do have a 2nd
<kousotu> lol
<Arwen> ?
<kousotu> how to you mod volume on ogg files?
<Arwen> by turning your speakers up/down?
<Arwen> and why are you converting mp3 to ogg?
<kousotu> I mean the file itself
<Arwen> with vorbisgain
<kousotu> Arwen, I ned it for an app
<kousotu> 2 ogg files
<kousotu> lol
<Arwen> or rather, you said OGG, so I don't know. Vorbisgain only applies to Vorbis files (duh).
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> anything for editing mp3 on linux?
<Arwen> audacity
<kousotu> can it be installed with apt-get?
<Arwen> yes
<kousotu> YAY!
* Arwen shudders at converting lossy files
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> youever heard of Frets on FIre?
<Arwen> no
<kousotu> heard of Guitar Hero?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Arwen,
<Arwen> nope
<Arwen> oh wait, Guitar Hero? yeah
<kousotu> FoF is sorta like a GH clone
<Arwen> heh
<kousotu> but you need ogg and midi
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> mid*
<Arwen> midi lol
<Arwen> beep BOOP beep beep BOOP
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> well, it'd used to keep track of the notes
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> even GH uses it
<Arwen> heh
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> and ppl say I'm nuts
<kousotu> lol
<antmangaka> hey guys, how do i change the way nautilus opens folders? its set to nautilus --no-desktop but i want it to use --browse, how do i change that to be default for everything?
<Arwen> edit the nautilus.desktop file
* Vorbote observes that MIDI is the standard format for digital production and exchange. We dinosaurs built the world you live in, kids .-P 
<antmangaka> hehehe, Arwen, where is that file located? :P
<kousotu> shuddup Vorbote
<kousotu> lol
<Arwen> dunno, slocate should find it
* Vorbote will shut up and you'll never know what I know about digital music production...
<Vorbote> s/I know/he knows/
<Arwen> MIDI is like sheetmusic, you don't record stuff in it
<Tm_T> ?
<Arwen> well, it's not "like" sheet music, it IS sheet music.
<Vorbote> Right on.
<kousotu> LMAO
<kousotu> <he
* Vorbote prefers MODs probably only for sentimental reasons (and that one embeds the samples in the file so they reproduce with fidelity everytime).
<kousotu> ??
<kousotu> Vorbote, make sense
<Vorbote> Hahahaha! You show you are young and green :-P
<kousotu> shuddup...
<Vorbote> MODs or Tracker MODules. That was the format for digital music used in the Amiga
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> I wasn't around got Amiga
<kousotu> I'm only 20 lol
<Vorbote> Why do you tink there are so many dinosaurs out there who wold only let their AMiga boxes taken away from their cold dead fingers?
<Vorbote> The MOD scene is still big.
<Vorbote> and gstreamer can play them, yay!
<kousotu> wtf?
<kousotu> lol
<Vorbote> kousotu: Check this interview http://amp.dascene.net/detail.php?view=5350&detail=interview
<kousotu> Vorbote, I'm busy atm
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> stupid thing...
<kousotu> I had to save in .WAV
<Vorbote> Mark it, that guy is one of the leaders of the ModTracker scene...
<kousotu> I douch on Linuxn't surf m
<kousotu> I don't search much n linux*
* kousotu HATES his touchpad
<antmangaka> hmm editing nautilus.desktop didnt work :(
<kousotu> ok, I need to convert MP3 and WAV to OGG
<kousotu> what can do it?
<jg1> Soundconverter?
<kousotu> I want to use X btw, not terminal
<Vorbote> Changing subjects. I'm having a strange problem with Kubuntu updated as of last night. I have it in a disk I move around for testing machines and when it starts up it doesn't find the network interface. But when I log in and use NetworkManager it finds the interface alright but not in eth0 but some other number.
<Vorbote> Yes soundconverted is OK...
<kousotu> what's the app name?
<kousotu> soundconverted?
<Vorbote> Soundconverter
<jg1> Is there a 'getting started with gutsy' wiki?  I've done a couple of things to /etc/apt/sources.list that in retrospect seem to be obvious whenever you start testing gutsy but I had to find out about them myself.
<AnRkey> how can i increase my usb mouse's priority on my system? I am having problems in gutsy while running vmware6
<AnRkey> jg1, everything about gutsy is here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<Vorbote> jg1: if you mean adding external repositories, I doubt you'll find official information about it. Perhaps in the ubuntu Forums wiki, I don't remember the address off-the-top-of-my-head
<jg1> It's more of a case of adding main to the basic archive (rather than using the CD which is how it defaults) and not using country-specific archives
<Vorbote> Ahhh. Be assured that's a temporary hiccup.
<kousotu> thanks
<kousotu> now to go see if it works
<kousotu> lol
<jg1> Fair enough but it is on the tribe5 ISO which I assume will be used by everyone until beta1 shows up
<jg1> So may be worth flagging somewhere (or are there not that many people testing it?)
<Vorbote> Probably most of the early adopters have been running it for a while now (I've have since Tribe 1)
<Vorbote> AnRkey: Check the following sysctl flags:
<jg1> Fair enough I've just started with tribe 5 (bought a new computer so figured I'd put gutsy on there rather than feisty to see how it went)
<Vorbote> dev.mac_hid.mouse_button_emulation = 0
<Vorbote> dev.mac_hid.mouse_button2_keycode = 97
<Vorbote> dev.mac_hid.mouse_button3_keycode = 100
<Vorbote> Play changing values (although these ones only define keycodes...)
<Vorbote> the lst two I mean.
<Vorbote> jg1: So, that's a bug in the installer I'd think.
<Vorbote> if it doesn't activate all the repositories
<jg1> Well it points gutsy/main to the install CD rather than on the 'net, which I suppose would be okay for the final release but not at the current stage where packages are being updated so frequently
<AnRkey> jg1, gutsy is still beta and not stable at all...
<jg1> AnRkey: Yep just trying to work out which problems are misconfigurations/misundertandings on my part rather than real reportable bugs
<Kousotu> working great, thanks guys
<AnRkey> Vorbote, what does that have to do with USB priorities?
<Vorbote> jg1: That's no bug, really. Just comment out the CD entry in sources.list and it will stop asking for the cd. We all have learned that in the school of hard knocks
<Vorbote> AnRkey: nothing really, that was a shot in the dark.
<jg1> Vorbote: yeah but if you comment that out then you lose the entire 'main' repository
<jg1> First line of sources.list: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070823.5)] / gutsy main restricted
<jg1> Which is fair enough
<jg1> But the next active line is:
<jg1> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy restricted
<jg1> i.e. without 'main'
<jg1> Which is what I was trying to point out, there is no default online source for 'main' in a tribe 5 install
<jg1> I've fixed mine locally, but was wondering if that is how it is meant to be or if I should bug it
<arooni_> folks!  i need to reinstall ubuntu.  i had a previous installation rocking with a 10GB partition for root and a 23 GB partition for home.  but now when i load up the partitioner.... i see that the 10GB partition is listed as : /media/sda1, and the 23GB partition is listed as /media/sda5.   what should i do ? ... i was thinking:  blow away the 10GB partition for /root/ .... create a new partition for home... and copy data from /me
<arooni_> di
<arooni_>  i mean: /media/sda1 over later
<tehk> Anyone know if displayconfig-gtk will work with nvidia tvout
<Amaranth> tehk: if not just use nvidia-settings
<tehk> Amaranth, well I am currently but that does not support on the fly switching.
<arpu> hi all
<arpu> is this a known bug with the new kernel ? my isign cam does not work :-(
<arpu> with the old kernel i get it working with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621
<arpu> but no cam with new kernel
<Ketsuban> Hi, I'm trying to get nVidia drivers working with my 8xxx-series cards; I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514161 but can't follow its instructions since it requires me to drop to the commandline and disable gdm. If X is disabled then I get a blank screen and nothing else, so I'm kinda stuck there. I'm hoping there's a script of some sort which does the job for me, since Envy doesn't work in gutsy.
<TheInfinity> hello ...
<TheInfinity> did someone try installing gutsy via alternate cd?
<TheInfinity> i get an error while configuration of software
<TheInfinity> and i dont know if its the cd or not.
<TheInfinity> installing command line kubuntu works.
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, have u checked the iso's md5sum?
<PriceChild> ra12q, what was wrong with the restricted driver manager?
<PriceChild> it has the _LATEST_ driver in there?
<ra12q> nothing I suppose.
<PriceChild> so why didn't you use it...?
<PriceChild> because that works ;)
<PriceChild> and is supported by ubuntu seen as its packaged for ubuntu
<ra12q> I'll let this dist-upgrade run and use ti.
<justintime32> hi, are there any ubuntu devs in here?
<nosrednaekim> justintime32: usually they hang out over at #ubuntu-motu
<justintime32> ok, thanks
<TheInfinity> AnRkey: hmpf. reboot because i cant access hfs+ until now ;)
<justintime32> does anyone know why there are no more login sounds?
<Arwen> because they're annoying :-P
<justintime32> yeah, but i like them :(
<arpu> no one have a problem with new kernel and isight cam ?
<aman> hi everone
<aman> plz help
<justintime32> i think the stupid console beep is more annoying
<BinaryMutant> how do i stop compiz from starting by default?
<justintime32> go to the appearance utility
<justintime32> on the desktop effects tab, select "No effects"
<PriceChild> BinaryMutant, system > preferences > appearance, choose the desktop effects tab and turn it down to no effects.
<justintime32> yup :)
<Pici> !ask | aman
<ubotu> aman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aman> PriceChild plz tell me how to setup internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<PriceChild> aman, #ubuntu please
<BinaryMutant> thats cool, thanks
<justintime32> wrong channel
<BinaryMutant> if I remove evms will it do anything bad to my system?
<PriceChild> Its not often there's a feisty user in #ubuntu+1...
<justintime32> is anyone in here using the bcm43xx driver?
<BinaryMutant> I don't think that driver works
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, i never get corruption and on friday i just could not install gutsy from live cd
<justintime32> it does, i've  used it before
<justintime32> not for a while though
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, checked the md5sum and it's wrong
<TheInfinity> i installed from alternate
<justintime32> i was wondering if it could operate at 54 Mb/s yet
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, all that after 2 hours of messing around :D
<BinaryMutant> I've always got errors for it, broadcom isn't very nice to linux users
<justintime32> do you have the firmware installed
<TheInfinity> because its almost impossible to install from live cd ;)
<TheInfinity> because its a mac
<AnRkey> i now make sure that all network cards in our company are intel
<AnRkey> no more problems
<TheInfinity> i boot into mac osx and check the md5sum there
<TheInfinity> hfs+ problem comes later ...
<AnRkey> i just don't buy hardware from vendors that don't support us. So i won't support them :D
<TheInfinity> okay ...
<justintime32> is it weird that I haven't gotten any updates since upgrading to gutsy, which was a couple days ago?
<justintime32> oh, wait, xorg update :)
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> md5sum is correct ...
<TheInfinity> and validation of data after burning was also ok ...
<justintime32> what is the command to start compiz if it crashes
<justintime32> isn't it compiz --replace &
<justintime32> or something
<justintime32> yup, it is
<nemik> is the poor signal quality on thinkpads with ar5212's fixed or identified what is wrong?
<rexy_> when doing the upgrade, does it need to reboot and fetch more packages? since i'll have to fix the network first
<Arwen> usually no
<TheInfinity> AnRkey: and now? bug report? just for test burning to another cd?
<rexy_> i was reading on the wiki about reporting how stuff works with the new release, should i just create a new page or is there a submission form where you can check off all the stuff that works?
<rexy_> and whine extensively about what doesnt off course
<DanaG> Oh, I've used bcm43xx (with a cardbus card), and I found that every so often the connection would just randomly die, and I'd have to remove and reinsert the card, or at least the driver.
<Asad2005> is it safe to upgrade from 7.04 to tribe 5 and what is the best way to do it
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, ?
<TheInfinity> Asad2005: alpha softwareis never save ;)
<TheInfinity> my md5 sum is correct ...
<AnRkey> TheInfinity, chat to the boys and girls in #ubuntu-installer, they helped me out with the network instalelr
<AnRkey> installer at least
<Asad2005> TheInfinity, ok whats the best way to upgrade
<TheInfinity> Asad2005: if you want a safe update -> waiting for final
<TheInfinity> if you want to test -> use the way you like and write bug reports if it failes ;9
<Asad2005> TheInfinity, i will accept some risk but want to know the best way to upgrade ubuntu
<TheInfinity> the best way is console I think, the way which should be the best is GUI :)
<soulrider> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Ketsuban> I daresay you're probably all sick of hearing people ask the same question about nVidia drivers and 8xxx-series cards, but whatever. I'm looking to install nVidia drivers so I can turn on lots of nice eyecandy effects and make the most of my 8800 GTX, but the drivers in the repository just lead to X not loading correctly (and since the commandline is not working correctly for me I can't do anything about that short of use th
<Ketsuban> e CD to replace xorg.conf and try something else).
<jtt> can anyone shed some light on the UUID's changing when installing a second feisty on another partition
<jtt> i know it is a problem just looking for the fix
<jtt> i can get around it but just wondering what is doing it and if it is addressed
<soulrider> does anyuone have a problem with gnome not wanting to shut down? if i clickt he quit button it locks up =/
<BinaryMutant> does deskbar use trackerd now?
<Distro^Junkie> just installed Tribe 5 and so far only major problem is the menu is messed up with alot of entries of _: Entries in K-Menu
<TheInfinity> hmpf.
<Distro^Junkie> ??
<Distro^Junkie> TheInfinity: whats wrong ?
<TheInfinity> in ubunu-installer is noone and i just want to know if i should write a bug report or not ;)
<TheInfinity> and does somebody try kubuntu alpha and can look if some bugs work with his / her kubuntu, too?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i still think the kernel is slow
<Distro^Junkie> TheInfinity: I'm running the latest alpha myself
<TheInfinity> also kubuntu? or ubuntu?
<Distro^Junkie> kubuntu
<TheInfinity> hmm ... do you have any probs with knetworkmanager?
<Distro^Junkie> haven't tried it
<Distro^Junkie> I just finished installing the system
<TheInfinity> http://files.ernestoruge.de/misc/bugs/Netzwerkkarte2.png <-- just look at this ;)
<TheInfinity> and look if you also dont get a subnet mask
<TheInfinity> and - is your rj45 loaded after boot?
<Distro^Junkie> everything looks good here
<Distro^Junkie> what version you running ?
<Vuen> hey guys, every time i log in i get a message "unable to start kbluetooth: no bluetooth adapter found!" anyone know what's up?
<Distro^Junkie> alpha 5 ?
<Distro^Junkie> brb gotta reboot
<DanaG> Networkmanger seems buggy lately -- for some reason, if I have ethernet plugged in before it starts, then NetworkManager doesn't detect that the connection is up.
<DanaG> And the NVIDIA 100.14.11 has that lovely freeze on Compiz exit.
<chris_> how do i get my wobbly windows back???
<chris_> beryl is not in the repo :(
<chris_> i miss my cube and fade effects.....
<chris_> anyone wanna tell me?
<Arwen> Beryl is DEAD SOFTWARE
<Arwen> that's why it's not distributed anymore
<chris_> ok................., how do i get my cube and transparency effects back?, and my wobbly windows
<Arwen> compiz....
<chris_> its running by default?
<Arwen> no
<chris_> i am not running meta city by default.....
<Arwen> If you use complete English sentences, it would be easier to understand you.
<chris_> ..., how do i enable compiz.... (since you say its not enabled by default..........) with wobbly windows and the cube effects enabled.
<DanaG> Oh, here's something GOOD about 100.14.11: hotkey display switching.
<DanaG> AT least on my laptop.
<DanaG> However, it doesn't change screen resolution, for some reason -- instead, it goes into panning mode.
<chris_> any one want to help me?
<jgm> chris_: http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/71 has some details
<chris_> jgm i don't have a compiz tray icon....
<jgm> Once you have followed the instructions in the link on that page then you can type that in to the console to get it
<lacostej> heiehi
<jgm> (Or possibly it just shows up, I can't remember, but I set that up yesterday so it does work)
<lacostej> I just upgraded my laptop from feisty to gutsy and am running into some fonts issues
<lacostej> the browser looks very ugly
<lacostej> small fonts, no bold (in gmail), etc... pidgin on the other side looks OK
<chris_> jgm, how come ccsm does not come standard with gutsy?
<jgm> No idea
<Amaranth> because it's not a tool for regular users
<Amaranth> it's in universe
<Amaranth> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070814-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 493 kB, installed size 3180 kB
<Distro^Junkie> anyone here have their k-menu messed up ?
<Distro^Junkie> like a bunch of _: Entries in K-meni
<Distro^Junkie> k-menu*
<lacostej> next time I search the web before asking something...
<rexy_> you found what caused it lacostej ?
<lacostej> rexy_: trying a fix...
<rexy_> upgrading my laptop atm too, heh
<lacostej> rexy_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/120811
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120811 in firefox "firefox displays fonts smaller than it should have" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<chris_> how do i change the number of desktops i have?
<rexy_> hmm all cups related packages failed to install, bug says this was fixed for tribe 5
<rexy_> cups-pdf n such
<DanaG> WTF?  I scroll a little on the touchpad, and then let go, and it keeps scrolling all the way to the bottom of the page.
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<DanaG> And how do I disable that feature?
<ropiku_> can anybody help me with some problems on gutsy
<_cap__> I'm sure people would prefer if you told them what the problem is...
<ropiku_> i have many problems
<ropiku_> one is the same in edgy
<AnRkey> DanaG, disable the touchpad?
<ropiku_> a bar of 1px tall and about 300px wide that appears in the left of the screen and in the right of the screen. The contents of both are interchanged (what should appear on left apears on right)
<_cap__> has anyone tried livecd -> usb drive with gutsy?
<_cap__> I can get it to boot to "squashfs: version..." but it hangs there (this is tribe5 using the wiki guide for livecdusbpenpersistent)
<rexy_> ropiku_, what card?
<ropiku_> rexy_ 950GMA, intel integrated
<DanaG> Heh, here's something entirely pointless: http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<rexy_> lcd then?
<DanaG> But I want to use the touchpad; I just want to ddisable coasting.
<ropiku_> rexy_, well, I have tried with tribe2 and it worked, I have a laptop with 1400x1050 screen
<rexy_> hmm, funky xorg settings? recalibrate lcd screen?
<rexy_> altough i cant imagine the latter, ussually it just crops for me
<ropiku_> now I can't play videos. it gives "BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<rexy_> heu that sounds bad
<zerwas> Is someone here who uses gimmie? http://www.beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Main_Page
<ropiku_> I can give you the xorg conf if you need
<ropiku_> yeah, it's weird
<rexy_> sounds like it's just a case of broken software
<rexy_> ok lets stop with stating the obvious things, post your xorg.conf, maybe that's causing it
<rexy_> or try the vesa driver
<rexy_> that is the basic default thing iirc, see if it gives the same problem
<rexy_> if it's not the driver or xorg.conf then i'd just downgrade X to a previous version
<rexy_> see if that fixes it
<ropiku_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35167/
<ropiku_> i'll try vesa now
<zerwas> ok, someone here who has an ATI Rage Mobility-Card?
<_cap__> is there a way to get gutsy live to boot to mega-failsafe-single-user-text or something? (debugging this pendrive boot...)
<ropiku> well, on vesa I don't have that weird pixel bar
<ropiku> and videos work
<rexy_> drivers it is  then
<ropiku> so it's from the intel driver ?
<rexy_> well the evidence suggests that, since you only changed the driver
<ropiku> yeah
<rexy_> either downgrade to get a working intel driver, or wait for a new patch
<rexy_> also file a bug about it
<rexy_> search for it first though, see if it's already listed and add to that.
<ropiku> ok
<rexy_> the joys of alpha :)
<ropiku> well, I thought I was using new software that fixed old bugs
<ropiku> xserver-xorg-video-intel on launchpad is ok to file bug ?
<rexy_> no you are using experimental software that is being fixed for release
<rexy_> i'd guess so
<ropiku> so where?
<davmor2> rexy: what the trouble?
<rexy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/
<rexy_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<rexy_> davmor2,  nothing yet, well cups failed to install, but other then that it's still installing
<ropiku> thanks a lot
<davmor2> bug 134284 for the intel trouble
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134284 in xorg "The X intel driver is not functioning correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134284
<davmor2> the above bug comes with a work around for the intel driver
<_cap__> is there a boot option to disable apparmour?
<rexy_> _cap__, you can disable the service, that prevents the apparmor profiles from being applied
<rexy_> they are a good thing to have though if you are running any services on the internet
<rexy_> in general too i suppose
<_cap__> ...I wanted to eliminate apparmour in my hunt for a working usb-live-stick
<_cap__> something makes it hang just after squashfs and unionfs.. no helpful messages
<rexy_> you sure apparmor has to do with that?
<_cap__> nope
<_cap__> not a bit
<_cap__> but if it can be disabled boot time then I'll know for sure
<rexy_> all it does is check if a particular program is allowed to access it
<_cap__> it registers a security framwork with the kernel, as such it can cause anything...
<rexy_> you can unload it at runtime, though i forgot the command for that
<rexy_> but using the init.d script probably works
<_cap__> ..since my system doesn't boot that far I'll skip it
<_cap__> =)
<rexy_> right
<rexy_> well you can remove it from the rc scripts
<rexy_> o_O
<rexy_> the installation went fine, but now i get all sorts of errors about stuff that failed to install, heh this should be good
<lacostej> Hei. I upgraded some hours ago and I just found out that my whole sound system doesn't work anymore.
<lacostej> I rebooted the machine, just in case, looked at the alsa settings, and did some lsof to check if something goes wrong with the devices (dev/snd/*)
<lacostej> mplayer doesn't display any error in the terminal so it looks like everything works, but no sounds goes out of the system.
<rexy_> hmm no errors at all bar cupsys and then installation failed completely
<davmor2> right click on the sound and make sure that the pcm is up
<rexy_> whats was the dpkg command to start the configuration process?
<rexy_> nvm got it
<lacostej> I also tried to run mplayer as root (just in case), but that didn't help
<lacostej> the one thing that I find strange is that it looks like alsamixer has less entries than it used to have. None are mute of course, but still.
<davmor2> lacostej: do you have and intel hda sound card?
<lacostej> davmor2: looks like : "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02"
<davmor2> known fault I think check out the docs on the wiki
<lacostej> davmor2: found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/131368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131368 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell 1420n audio not supported under Gutsy" [High,Triaged] 
<davmor2> yes that was the tribe 4 known bug.  thought they had fixed it though.  could be wrong?
<rexy_> will apt-get dist-upgrade complete the upgrade process, it broke off after configuring the packages
<davmor2> rexy_: you may need to do an apt-get install -F
<lacostej> davmor2: not yet fixed. I couldn't find the new l-u-m package. So rebooting into Windows to watch a movie.... first time in 7 years. Damn it. I just couldn't resist the update this afternoon.
<rexy_> well currently working through a dpkg-reconfigure
<rexy_> should be good, only 950 packages :D
<rexy_> davmor2, do i need to finish the dpkg first before running dist-upgrade again
<DanaG> I never dpkg-reconfigure xorg; instead, I like to partly do things partly manually, and partly let Xorg figure stuff out itself.
<davmor2> :( 950 was it
<rexy_> pretty much the default feisty installation
<rexy_> just trying to make sure now that it'll boot
<rexy_> as long as it does that and has a connection anything else can be fixed, heh
<rexy_> hmm dist-upgrade doesnt do anything
<rexy_> dpkg-reconfigure bombed out when asking for the location of the flash tgz, it said hit enter and it will fetch it if needed but instead it failed
<DanaG> That's odd: the Totem plugin for Firefox doesn't do codec-search/
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> Odd: this thingy needed TWO runs of codec-finding to play.
<DanaG> And yet it still failed on H.264
<rexy_> where can i get the flashplugin-nonfree package gutsy expects?
<rexy_> it expects to see it in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree, and autodownload if it's not but it just fails
<Distro^Junkie> TheInfinity: did you ever fix your problem ?
<TheInfinity> no, had no time to test it again
<Distro^Junkie> you running behind a router ?
<Distro^Junkie> if so try doing a manual configuration and add your router ip
<Distro^Junkie> anyones k-menu listings messed up ?
<deobfuscate> Anyone know why the Broadcom firmware cutter doenst work in Gutsy
<sparr> Distro^Junkie: in what way?
<Distro^Junkie> like having _: Entries in K-Menu for each listing then the description of the program
<Distro^Junkie> I'm running alpha 5
<sparr> no idea, sorry
<Distro^Junkie> no biggie as that's my only problem
<Distro^Junkie> everything else seems to be working trouble free
<sparr> do me a favor?
<sparr> add a few non-kde application buttons to your panel and rearrange them?
<deobfuscate> Anyone tested on a Dell E1705
<sparr> im having some very weird glitches with that
<Distro^Junkie> sparr: what apps did you add ?
<sparr> just some scripts that i wrote
<Distro^Junkie> maybe they are the problem
<sparr> how?
<sparr> they dont interact with kde at all
<Distro^Junkie> what did you use to make the scripts ?
<sparr> vi
<Distro^Junkie> are they dependent on anything ?
<sparr> bash
<Distro^Junkie> not sure then
<sparr> me either, hence my asking other kubuntu+1 users to try it
<Distro^Junkie> specially since they don't interact with kde
<sparr> i think kicker is broken
<Distro^Junkie> anything is possible with a beta
<sparr> so...  will you try it?
<penguin42> hmm I should be able to start another session in KDE shouldn't I ?
<Distro^Junkie> not sure what I have that isn't kde based
<sparr> just point them to /dev/null
<sparr> doesnt matter
<sparr> its the buttons themselves that are the issue
<sparr> you dont have to press them
<penguin42> hmm or can you only have another user logged in at the same time
<Distro^Junkie> no trouble so far sparr
<Distro^Junkie> bbiab need to run a few errands
<fignew> penguin42: nope, you _should_ be able to have more than one graphical user logged in at the same time
<penguin42> but what about yourself in different session types?
<fignew> never tried
<fignew> but I'm sure it's possible
<fignew> pretty sure you can
<penguin42> hmm
<fignew> cause at work my home drive is NFS mounted, and I can log in at multiple workstations at once
<penguin42> oh yeh but that's just NFS
<fignew> same idea though
<fignew> there might be some locking problems
* penguin42 tried 'switch user' and logging in as myself again with a different session and it just popped me back hre
<fignew> that's cause it's trying to be "smart"
<fignew> you can start a new session from TTY1
<fignew> with startx -- :1
<fignew> or :2 etc
<penguin42> yeh
* penguin42 was trying to replicate the normal process just to see what the KDE session looked like
<rexy_>  wait it quick switches by starting more Xinstances?
<penguin42> I assume so - it would be the easiest way
<fignew> yes
<sparr> when i installed kde it offered a slow/fast slider that turned a lot of options off an on.  i think one of those options was generating thumbnails in konqueror.  where can i find that option afterwards to toggle?
<forevertheuni> hi all.i'm having only one prob in gusty
<forevertheuni> my snd-hda-intel doesn't load correctly
<forevertheuni> ...I mean it loads
<fignew> sparr: 1 sec
<forevertheuni> but the sound is really low and all the options I used to had were lowered to only master and PCM
<penguin42> is this straight after loading or after a suspend or something?
<databuddy> oi
<penguin42> hmm
<databuddy> fresh install and when i put in codecs etc and play avi files the aspect ratio is WAY off
<fignew> databuddy: what video player?
<penguin42> databuddy: Check the resolution and dpi is correct?
<databuddy> totem
<forevertheuni> I used to have this in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
<forevertheuni> to fix it..
<forevertheuni> I inserted the line
<forevertheuni> and it doesn't work now
<forevertheuni> I tryed recovery mode and loaded the module manually and I still only have those 2 options
<forevertheuni> it's a pain to have the sound this low
<databuddy> i dunno whats supposed to be correct for 20" crt @1920x1440
<forevertheuni> bah
<forevertheuni> hi all.i'm having only one prob in gusty
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> my snd-hda-intel doesn't load correctly
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> ...I mean it loads
<databuddy> i have at 96dpi
<forevertheuni> but the sound is really low and all the options I used to had were lowered to only master and PCM
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> I used to have this in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> to fix it..
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> I inserted the line
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> and it doesn't work now
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> I tryed recovery mode and loaded the module manually and I still only have those 2 options
<forevertheuni> <forevertheuni> it's a pain to have the sound this low
<fignew> sparr: run kcontrol from the commandline
<penguin42> forevertheuni: Lots of people are having intel sound problems; yesterday there were a bunch of people saying they couldn't get it to work; mine is OK but breaks after a suspend
<fignew> sparr: then desktop --> behavior
<DanaG> databuddy: google for "javascript dpi"
<forevertheuni> bah
<forevertheuni> and then
<forevertheuni> bah :/
<forevertheuni> always disconnecting
<penguin42> forevertheuni: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134167
<forevertheuni> did anyone replied to me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134167 in linux-source-2.6.22 "sound does not resume with 2.6.22-10-generic" [Undecided,New] 
<forevertheuni> tnx
<penguin42> that's one of the bugs - I wish I had a note of the bug number; but the same was true in early feisty
<forevertheuni> manual alsa ?
<forevertheuni> I have sound
<forevertheuni> but with headphones I have to set it to max to ear something
<forevertheuni> and it's not after suspend or something
<forevertheuni> it's always
<penguin42> forevertheuni: Yeh I've had that in the past
<forevertheuni> :(
<Distro^Junkie> anyone elses adept crashing ?
<forevertheuni> penguin42, so new compilation should put it ok right?
<penguin42> shrug
<forevertheuni> oh..but I remember now
<forevertheuni> I just listened to an online radio streaming and it was ok
<forevertheuni> but everything else isn't
<forevertheuni> avi's
<forevertheuni> mpeg
<forevertheuni> dvd
<databuddy> ok
<forevertheuni> mp3s
<forevertheuni> etc etc
<databuddy> i installed totem-xine and fixed dpi and its good
* databuddy hates gstreamer neway
* penguin42 never has totem working
* penguin42 always uses gmplayer
<forevertheuni> penguin42, yeps I used mplayer for the stream
<forevertheuni> and vlc for the videos
<forevertheuni> Should I recompile alsa-libs and utils with --prefix=/usr
<forevertheuni> ?
<forevertheuni> python.c:26:27: error: python/Python.h: No such file or directory
<forevertheuni> bah I hate python error
<forevertheuni> errors
<forevertheuni> I never know how to fix them
<deobfuscate> Anyone know why my laptop doesnt shutdown when I shut it down, just hangs
<forevertheuni> after X going away?
<forevertheuni> acpi prob maybe
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-18
 * DarkWave43302 is not here at present: Gone away for now.
 * DarkWave43302_AF has returned.
 * DarkWave43302 is not here at present: Gone away for now.
<DanaG> Argh, I suspended one laptop and then resumed it... and all my touchpad settings are gone!
<DanaG> What gives?
<DanaG> Even if I go to Mouse preferences and disable tapping..... it still does tapping.
<DanaG> And synclient no longer works!
<DanaG> That's just plain screwed up.
 * RAOF throws launchpad.net at DanaG 
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and on that laptop, even though the network passphrase is stored in the Login keyring.... it still asks me to unlock it.
<DanaG> Aah: "Keep in mind that, even in a perfect world, pam_keyring will still not work if you set gdm to autologin to your main account."
<DanaG> aah, I figured it out.
<DanaG> Fixed it.
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=439386
<DanaG> ah.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 439386 in synaptics "Synaptics touchpad touching to tap doesn't work after suspend/resume cycle" [Medium,Assigned]
<DanaG> Yay.
<DanaG> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/tree/config/x11-input.fdi
<alex_mayorga> any Inspiron 1501 owners?
<LSD|Ninja> Try asking about your specific problem with it
<RAOF> Anyone here do dual-head with metacity?
<alex_mayorga> just wanting to get Bug 121111 confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux "Ibex alpha 2 won't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<valiant8086> Hi all 142 users. Is this the ubuntu support channel? There's so many of them I haven't a clue if I picked the one indicated by the download page
<RAOF> valiant8086: You're after #ubuntu; this is discussion of the development release, Intrepid Ibex.
<valiant8086> Hi.
<valiant8086> er, sorry, didn't need to say hi again, heh. but anyway, I'm downloading 8.04. Is this the right place to ask a question about dual booting with a system that's already dual booting xp and vista?
<RAOF> valiant8086: Not really; you'd be after #ubuntu.
<valiant8086> darn, heh, so just plain ubuntu. wonder if I can just get mirc to connect directly instead of looking through over 300 channels
<gnomefreak> triple booting is a pain atleast it ws for me
<RAOF> valiant8086: I'd suggest that "/join #ubuntu" is likely to work.
<RAOF> It's a bit noisy, but you should hopefully be able to get an answer there.  If not, ubuntuforums is a good resource.  And there's always google; most questions have been asked and answered before.
<valiant8086> yeah and it really should be for me since dual booting vista and xp is already a pain
<valiant8086> ok, I think I'll part and see if I can go confuse someone
<valiant8086> latesx
<valiant8086> er
<valiant8086> rofl
<DanaG> Argh, it's way hard to tweak the touchpad tap time when even normal clicking is
<DanaG> ........
<DanaG> lagging.
<DanaG> Argh, stupid nvidia.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: does shutdown works for you?
<DanaG> Nope, it goes to logon screen for me.;
<alex_mayorga> Bug 250506 it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart act as logout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<alex_mayorga> it's rather popular that bugger
<Fredd> how come its not an issue to add 3rd party soucres with the "hardy" tag to ibex?
<RAOF> Fredd: What makes you think it isnt? :)
<Fredd> well i added the wine 1.1.2 sources for hardy and they are working fine
<Fredd> other than wine phails
<RAOF> Yup, that'll be the case.  Sometimes.
<RAOF> Basically, packages from other series aren't guaranteed to be installable (because they depend on packages not in Intrepid), or less often because a lib broke its ABI.
<JollyGiant> RAOF: although WINE itself is rather resilient to such things if you override the package dependencies
<JollyGiant> You might end up missing features because of missing and/or changed libraries but it should still somewhat work
<DanaG> RAOF: I want to try out nouveau on that old laptop, but xserver-xorg-video-nouveau depends on the unavailable linux-nouveau-modules; how do I build that?
<DanaG> It doesn't show up in module-assistant, and I don't remember offhand how to build modules while not in a full source tree dir.
<RAOF> DanaG: drm-modules is the thing you should find in module-assistant.
<RAOF> DanaG: The nouveau wiki has instructions, but basically you just need to build the drm-modules module-assistant package.
<DanaG> aah, drm-modules, not nouveau.
<RAOF> At some point I'll play with dkms and remove the module-assistant fun entirely.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> So the drm-modules 'provides' nouveau-modules, right?
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> It does so for hysterical raisins.
<DanaG> Dang, now I'm kinda' hungry.
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> So, what is nouveau currently capable of?
<RAOF> Fast 2d, dual head.
<RAOF> Oh, and bicubic Xv rescaling.
<RAOF> If you feel the need to play with unfinished stuff, it'll do OpenArena pretty well.  On nv4x, at least.
<DanaG> Aah, it'll be good not to have LAAAAG even on things as simple as switching tabs in a console.
<DanaG> nv4x?  Can't say I know nvidia's numbering very well.
<RAOF> Geforece 6 & 7.
<DanaG> For example, my GeForce Go 7600 is G73... but I didn't know the 'NV#" name.
<RAOF> nv4x.
<DanaG> I'll be using Nouveau on the one that was using the 71.xx drivers for the GeForce 4-is-really-a-2 420 Go.
<unfold> (off topic)  has anyone here dual booted ubuntu w/ leopard?
<RAOF> Specifically, that's the number that nouveau reads from the chip on start.
<unfold> :)
<RAOF> I presume that your geforce 4MX will be a nv2x chip.
<RAOF> (TNT2 is nv04, the earliest card supported by nouveau)
<crdlb> no, that's TNT
<RAOF> Oh, I lie then.
<RAOF> TNT2 is...?
 * crdlb has one :>
<crdlb> 05 or 06
<RAOF> Well, then, nouveau goes all the way down to TNT.
<RAOF> crdlb: How does nouveau go on your TNT?
<fargiolas> hi, I need an help/suggestion about intrepid upgrade
<fargiolas> update-manager -d was killed (my fault :P) before the end
<fargiolas> rerunning it did nothing, it tried to upgrade packages but nothing happened because there was some error with apt libs
<fargiolas> it has no crash recovery system..
<fargiolas> I almost solved everything (I think) running dpkg --configure -a, apt-get -f install and upgrading everything
<fargiolas> but I'd like to know if update-manager does anything else after package upgrading that I should do manually
<danbhfive> fargiolas: i think it might remove obsolete packages
<fargiolas> autoremove?
<danbhfive> well, it would remove obsolete packages, not quite the same as apt-get autoremove
<DanaG> Hmm, I see no visible difference between nv and Nouveau on that old laptop.
<DanaG> Wait, dpms is working better than nv, at least.
<fargiolas> danbhfive: ok but I think it calls dpkg/apt to do it right? so there is surely a way to do things manually
<DanaG> Aah:
<DanaG> .. but that's for 3D, right?  I don't really plan to do 3D on it.
<danbhfive> fargiolas: yeah, dpkg.  but, you would have to know which packages to remove, or use something like deborphan
<RAOF> DanaG: ??
 * fargiolas looks at deborphan
<danbhfive> fargiolas: regardless, clean installs are best  : P
<RAOF> DanaG: It should do dual-head better than nv, I think.  It might be a bit faster than nv, too, but your card is both less powerful and less well supported than my nv4x :)
<fargiolas> danbhfive: sure but I have no time do it now and I needed a couple of new libraries..
<DanaG> Oh, it does do 2D composite better.
<fargiolas> anyway update-manager *should* have some kind of crash recovery system, it's too critical to fail if killed
<DanaG> Aah, geforce2 is nv11 and nv14; 4mx is 17 and 18.
<danbhfive> well then I suspect that you wont care much about remove obsolete files.  If they conflict with anything, they will get removed anyway
<DanaG> GeForce 6 (NV4x)
<DanaG> GeForce 7 (G7x)
<DanaG> that's what it lists as names.
<RAOF> DanaG: From where?  Because G7x is also nv4x ;)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and now it's not mad-flickery like it was before.
<DanaG> Look in xorg log.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah.  There's both nv4x and G7x
<DanaG> (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :    (and that list).
<RAOF> DanaG: Oooh.  If it's a laptop, you'll also get pretty dithering.
<RAOF> That's quite nice for those with 6-bit laptop panels.
<RAOF> (ie: almost everyone).
<DanaG> Yeah, it looked like crap before.
<DanaG> Worst laptop I've ever used: P2 266 with NeoMagic.
<DanaG> 16-bit color LCD.
<DanaG> NOt 18.  16.
<RAOF> 565?  Crazy.
<DanaG> ... and only 2.5 megs of video RAM.
<DanaG> 2.5 megs of video RAM wasn't enough to even DRAW the desktop at 32-bit, regardless of LCD type.
<fargiolas> another thing, did anything change with restricted drivers, kernel module management? I had nvperfkit nvidia drivers installed manually and intrepid uses them with no complain and lists them in restricted manager.. that surely did not happen in hardy
<DanaG> I'm not entirely sure about that panel, actualy.
<DanaG> Odd: no 3D DRI.  Direct Rendering: no.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's right.
<RAOF> You'll need to do more than install my packages to get 3d (and 3d is hideously unfinished for < nv3x).
<RAOF> I don't distribute the 3d part in deference to upstream's wishes.
<DanaG> Aah.  What's the reasoning?
<RAOF> You can play with the gallium-0.1 branch of their mesa tree, if you want; it's fairly easy (nouveau wiki has details)
<DanaG> Eeh, on a GPU that old, on a spare system, it's not worth bothering with.
<RAOF> DanaG: The reasoning?  It's horribly unfinished, the devs know it, and shipping it in a package gives an untrue impression of supportedness.
<RAOF> Basically, they don't need testing of the 3d; there's tons of easy work to do.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Zwhoa, suspend and resume worked.
<DanaG> Yes, "Zwhoa"
<RAOF> What, with nouveau?  LIES!
<DanaG> Yeah, with nouveau.
<DanaG> Perhaps Ubuntu's scripts did something about it.
<DanaG> Heh, and my ssh session into the box also resumed.
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe the 'support some sort of suspend/resume with < nv3x' patches got into the main tree.
<DanaG> Does Nouveau get along with nvidiafb?
<fargiolas> another little question: is there a way to get boot messages back while waitning for the uvesafb bug to be fixed?
<RAOF> Very much no.
<RAOF> fargiolas: For you, yes.  Just remove the 'splash' from your grub line.
<fargiolas> RAOF: no splash in the grub line, "ro quiet vga=791"
<RAOF> fargiolas: Oh, then you can remove the vga bit.
<RAOF> That's not going to work until uvesafb is fixed!
<fargiolas> RAOF: thanks that's what I wanted to know :P (too lazy to try it ;)) let's remove that vga bit then
<DanaG> Odd... after DPMS power off and restore... it goes back to being all flickery.
 * RAOF is frankly amazed that it survived a suspend.
<RAOF> Oh, the other thing nouveau can get you is kernel modesetting on nv5x, should I build drm from that particular branch.
<DanaG> NV5?  What's that one?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I think the flickering is just the LCD warming up.
<DanaG> This LCD in that laptop is really odd...
<RAOF> nv5x. AKA g80/g90, AKA geforce {8,9}
<DanaG> Picture this: take every set of adjacent frames sent to the thing, and apply a horizontal-blinds effect between them.
<DanaG> Aah, I don't own such a card; after my 7600, I'm going to ATI next.
<LSD|Ninja> Is Network Manager failing to automatically reconnect to a wireless network after a remote disconnect (as in, an AP/router crash) a bug or a feature?
<LSD|Ninja> Also, why does an auto-hidden task bar cause windows to move upward/downward when it rolls in/out?
<DanaG> Hmm, does the packaged Murrine now do transparency?
<DanaG> I'm getting semitransparent menubars and such.
<Sebastian> Is http://phpfi.com/344807 a known issue?
<Sebastian> (Or maybe there is no issue)
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes.
<vpelcak> hi all
<zniavre> DanaG:  and roundness menu for application with plugins (rhythmbox   eg)
<DanaG> Roundness menu?
<zniavre> yes   :o)
<DanaG> I'm asking what you mean; that's not a yes or no question.  =P
<DanaG> Argh, Xorg is using 40% CPU, and making everything slow.
<zniavre> menu with radius
<zniavre> wait a shaot 2sec
<zniavre> shot*
<zniavre> http://img28.picoodle.com/data/img28/3/8/18/f_radiusmenum_50466df.jpg
<DanaG> Ugh, at 40% CPU, it's way not usable.
<DanaG> Aah, "rounded"
<zniavre> sorry
<zniavre> rounded  >added to brain
<DanaG> Or you could say "rounded corners on menus" or something like that.
<zniavre> ok
<DanaG> I wish I could get the Murrine engine to match the Nodoka engine as closely as looks good (and I actually LIKE the rounded scrollbars in Nodoka).
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka-2.png
<DanaG> There's a slight difference there.
<DanaG> Is nouveau not doing acceleration on Composite, or is it just that that video chip is weaksauce?  (heh, weaksauce.)
<RAOF> DanaG: Nouveau _should_ be accelerating Composite; check in Xorg.0.log that it's enabled (and ensure that ShadowFB isn't).
<DanaG> It's also a weak CPU; P4-Celeron 1.6GHz.
<DanaG> I like orange; it's a cool color.
<DanaG> It says composite is enabled; enabling overlay with smart blitter fallback.
<RAOF> Why not pastebin the log; that's always fun.
<zniavre> Nouveau the free nvidia driver is in intrepid ?
<bazhang> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in intrepid
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> thank you bazhang
<LSD|Ninja> zniavre: Don't bother with it yet, you're better odff sticking with nv
<RAOF> !nouveau | zniavre this is what you're thinking of
<ubottu> zniavre this is what you're thinking of: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<LSD|Ninja> Nouveau doesn't do 3D yet and only barely works in 2D. Without 3D support it really is no better than nv
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: "Barely does 2d" isn't really accurate, unless you're talking about nv5x.
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: Even the team behind it don't guarantee the 2D half, they say as much on their site
<RAOF> Right.  Guarantee != barely works.
<RAOF> It's certainly still experimental, and things can (and occasionally do) break.
<RAOF> But it's quite usable for 2d right now; much of the breakage is 'it doesn't build against $NEW_KERNEL_VERSION'
<LSD|Ninja> Point still stands though, if you're going in to it thinking it's a silver bullet for nVidia ills you're going to be sorely disappointed
<RAOF> Right.
<DanaG> I wouldn't mind the binary drivers on this old laptop.... but they don't work at all.  Won't even start Xorg.
<RAOF> Although I'd be happy to recommend it to anyone who's satisfied with nv (and has a card older than a geforce 8)
<DanaG> s/this/the/
<DanaG> I'd say, use nouveau only for things not supported by 173 or 177 drivers.
<LSD|Ninja> It has no advantage over nv atm though, there's really no point in going to all the trouble to get it going
<DanaG> Isn't it supposedly better at 2D?
<DanaG> ... or is it not really?
<RAOF> It's faster, and has better quality stuff.  And possibly does dual-head better, but I haven't tested recent nv.
<DanaG> I'd believe that it does look better.
<RAOF> Certainly on an 18-bit panel it will; it's got better dithering.
<LSD|Ninja> It still looks/feels as crap as nV here
<RAOF> It's got blob-equivalent dithering.  I'm not quite sure why nv doesn't do that, actually.
<DanaG> Heh, now some workstation laptops are coming out with full 24-bit panels.
<DanaG> That's 8 bits per color.
<LSD|Ninja> I doubt most people could really tell teh diff between an 18 bit and a 24 bit panel. Those that can probably shouldn't be using LCDs anyway.
<DanaG> HP has a "DreamColor" desktop monitor with 10 bits per pixel (and thus 30 bit color).
<DanaG> oh yeah, pastebin: http://pastebin.com/f3724ac39
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: You're right; my external LCD is 24bit, my laptop is 18bit.  Once proper dithering is turned on, I can't tell the difference (in their colour reproduction, at least).
<RAOF> It's easy to notice broken dithering, though, and nv has broken dithering.
<DanaG> I do find it funny that my 17" laptop LCD is so much dimmer than the LCDs on every one of the 4 or so old laptops we have around here.
<DanaG> Eeh, it's not "so much"... but it definitely is dimmer.
<Lunks> Hey =) some keys are missing from my keyboard since going to intrepid.
<Lunks> I mean, just one.
<bronson> Drat, the FF print dialog shows up all black in Compiz.
<bronson> Looks like I need to turn desktop effects off in Intrepid too.
<LSD|Ninja> At least you can turn them on :P
<Lunks> And I also got a fireworks show on second restart instead of the ubuntu loading screen.
<DanaG> Somebody needs to put that Evdev thingy in the topic of the channel.
<Lunks> DanaG: already set as evde
<Lunks> DanaG: already set as evdev*
<bronson> LSD|Ninja, true.
<bronson> I'd trade with someone who really wants effects.
<bronson> I don't really care about them so if they're buggy at all, off they go.
<bronson> erm, evdev thingy?
<DanaG> yeah, setting keyboard to "evdev managed keyboard"
<DanaG> Lunks: whaddaya' mean by "missing" -- that can actually be interpreted or defined several ways.
<Lunks> missing as in I press it and it's just ain't there.
<Lunks> missing as in I press it and it's just ain't there.
<DanaG> What key?
<Lunks> haha that should be tricky
<Lunks> / question mark
<Lunks> well, /
<Lunks> question mark on shift. well, I believe you know what I'm talking about. :P
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Funky.
<Lunks> So far, I've only missed this one.
<Lunks> You are probably aware of this, but apart from it, keyboard is set correctly.
<DanaG> 1:35 AM here.  Time for bed.
<Lunks> haha
<DanaG> Well past time, in fact.
<Lunks> 05h37, bed time converted on intrepid
<DanaG> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> Package fancontrol does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> odd.
<DanaG> Somehow I have a 'fancontrol' running.
<DanaG> !find fancontrol
<ubottu> File fancontrol found in lm-sensors
<DanaG> aah.
<zniavre> speedfan may be ?
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<vpelcak> hi all
<vpelcak> I upgraded to Ibex (to help with bugreporting), but now i cannot boot. I ran failsafe and it stopped at configuration of network interfaces. How can i skip it? I sonnect to wpa encrypted wifi by using knetworkmanager after login.
<Lunks> vpelcak: have you tried safe mode?
<Lunks> oh you did
<Lunks> you can probably use a livecd and chroot to your installation
<Lunks> then remove networks from startup (forgot the cmdline)
<AnRkey> is there a reason why a qt based app cant see any printers in 8.04.1?
<joaopinto> AnRkey, this channel is for intrepid , not Hardy
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: please ask in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> or better yet #kubuntu
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> have 2 new problems
<mifritscher> 1. the backliht keys don't work (ibm x61t)
<mifritscher> 2. the mosue optioins are ignored now
<mifritscher> (need them too configure the idle mouse key + stick act as a wheel)
<mifritscher> ah, and a 3 problem: glxgears is a lot slower
<vpelcak> Lunks: Sorry for delayed reply, I was busy. Is there any other way to interrupt network setup during boot?
<mifritscher> but openarena works fine
<mifritscher> where can I but these settings now?
<vpelcak> mifritscher: try "glxinfo | grep render"
<mifritscher> k
<mifritscher> seems to be ok
<mifritscher> direct rendering: yes
<mifritscher> the renderer is intel dri
<mifritscher> the only error message is Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.
<mifritscher> a 4. Problem: Rotation lasts a lot longer now...
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mifritscher> Pici: was that an answer to mee?
<mifritscher> I'm already active there ;)
<IdleOne> have not received any updates in a couple days. is this normal or is there some sort of freeze going on?
<Pici> My updates have been coming in fine..
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IdleOne> I was not able to boot up this morning with latest kernel
<IdleOne> but last update I got had some xorg updates in it also
<IdleOne> so not sure which is the issue
<IdleOne>  2.6.26-5-generic shows me the splash screen and load bar but then I get a black screen
<IdleOne> so I assume it is xorg issue
<IdleOne> Pici, when was your last update?
<IdleOne> strange I just started update-manager and am getting 13 updates. but not getting the notification icon in panel
<Pici> IdleOne: I just got one no
<Pici> w
<IdleOne> guess the update icon is broke
<mvo> IdleOne: have you applied the udpates yet? if not, could you please run /usr/share/update-notifier/apt-check ?
<Lunks> vpelcak: not sure. I mean, you have to have access to your hdd
<Lunks> and if you have it, just using a livecd should be the easier, if not, the only way
<IdleOne> mvo, : /usr/share/update-notifier/apt-check: No such file or directory
<skel> can anyone with a digg account please check out this link and vote for it if you feel its worthy: http://digg.com/software/Open_Source_software_sold_with_violated_GPL_license =]
<IdleOne> firefox is acting up big time.
<mvo> IdleOne: sorry, /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check is the correct path
<IdleOne> mvo, ok it's done
<IdleOne> no updates
<IdleOne> be back later
<hdevalence> Does Kubuntu Intrepid use KDE 4.1?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<hdevalence> JontheEchidna: sweet, thanks
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<Turski> is kde3 still available for interpid?
<JontheEchidna> Nope
<JontheEchidna> Only where a stable release of an app doesn't exist, like k3b for example
<JontheEchidna> or konversation
<JontheEchidna> etc
<Turski> ok..
<qaws> hi, are there any updates in Intrepid last week?
<Muppeteer> Hai guise
<asfak> adept manager is not working in kub8.10 alpha4
<asfak> no gdebi like in Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<fyrestrtr> is the new theme finalized?
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 9759 kB, installed size 24100 kB
<e\ectro_> /quit
<PolitikerALT> I got a problem with firefox/swfdec (+flashblock): Whenever a flash item appears, I get an additional window (with no title). If I close it, firefox closes/crashes (?) too.
<PolitikerALT> my system boot time is really long; especially vol_id it taking a long time - can anybody have a glance at my bootchart and maybe tell me what to do? http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/8355/intrepid200808168ls0.png
<e\ectro_> looks like there is an issue with cairo-dock
<fargiolas> is there any known problem with nautilus and drag and drop? I cannot move files nor copy them nor change icon position with the mouse
<dupondje> Is there a channel for the network manager ?
<mifritscher> re
<mifritscher> found the solution about the middle button-scroll: http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/xorg-evdev-and-emulatewheel/
<mifritscher> perhaps that could be included?
<tomasko> did adobe flash plugin + firefox just suddenly getting really slow for anyone else?
<tomasko> sites that worked well with flash just a few days ago suddenly display _all actions_ (clickable buttons, streaming video, etc.) very slowly
<Lunks> Hey, I've got new weird things Intrepid has been making to my computer.
<Lunks> Instead of a loading screen, I get retro-art (really cool b/w patterns)
<Lunks> And fn+f7, fn+f8 which controls brightness aren't detected by Ubuntu, so no fancy brightness level
<tomasko> Lunks: you may need to configure such things with xev and xmonad
<Lunks> I'm sorry, I didn't understand tomasko
<tomasko> if you're using gnome, i can't really say what you need to do to configure it. the only reason i'm on intrepid is that kde 4.1 is on it stock
<tomasko> er, sorry not xmonad, xmodmap
<Lunks> But what does xev do
<tomasko> xev gives you keycodes to keys like fn and f7
<fyrestrtr> if you are on a thinkpad, just install thinkkeys
<Lunks>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<tomasko> you use xmodmap to assign them to names like Menu, etc. found in a header file on your system... the name of which is escaping me
<Lunks>     state 0x0, keycode 97 (keysym 0xff24, Romaji), same_screen YES,
<tomasko> then in your window manager, you would ask it to use whatever "Menu" maps to as a shortcut for an action like open up the menu, etc.
<tomasko> Lunks: yes, the 97 is relevant
<tomasko> Lunks: google around for xev and xmodmap, there are tons of resources on this
<tomasko> hmm, well again.. giving but not getting anything. later
<Lunks> And he didn't ask anything
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-19
<e\ectro_> I loaded intrepid, but for some reason its not finding the nvidia driver.  IS there a new driver for xorg 1.5?  thanks.. I would google, but working elinks from a shell is somewhat challanging when you need it to work right away ;)
<RAOF> e\ectro_: If you've got a card geforce4 or higher, you should be able to use the nvidia drivers; lower than that and the drivers don't supporte 1.5 yet.
<RAOF> e\ectro_: nvidia-glx-1?? are the packages you're after.
<e\ectro_> RAOF: thanks ;)
<crdlb> RAOF: oh wow, I didn't realize nvidia did it _again_ :/
<RAOF> crdlb: Oh, yes.  That's why there are now _4_ nvidia-glx packages in Intrepid.
<crdlb> I was wondering when daniels made that remark about four drivers named nvidia_drv.so
<Lunks> Firefox is segfaulting on me several times on a specific website
<arpu> hi
<arpu> how can i set the super key ?
<arpu> on intrepid  mac book
<arpu> in hardy i use xmodmap but this does not work in intrepid
<nullack> gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<Lunks> hmmm good to hear that, arpu
<Lunks> Intrepid is not working with xmodmap?
<Lunks> I don't have ?
<Lunks> (that's question mark)
<Lunks> so someone pointed me to find a tutorial about xmodmap and xev
<nullack> System -> Preferences -? Keyboard shortcuts
<arpu> nullack: hmm i need this on the console too
<nullack> IDK about TTYs, recommend having a look on Intrepids version of X for solutions
<arpu> hmm
<arpu> can not found a solution
<nullack> Or ask on the Ubuntu X mailing list?
<Lunks> Trying xev/xmodmap right now
<Lunks> man, there are some silly characters hidden on my keyboard I never thought of
<Lunks> brb
<Lunks> /?
<Lunks> yey, it works!
<Lunks> I put the solution on ~/.Xmodmap, how can I enable so it works even on login screen?
<arpu> gnome should pick this file
<arpu> Lunks:  hmm this works for you ?
<Lunks> arpu: yes, xev showed me, followed a tutorial on net, everythings fine
<arpu> xev ?
<Lunks> arpu: xev, when on focus, shows which keycode you're using
<arpu> ahh thx Lunks
<arpu> the keycode changed
<Lunks> arpu: yeah, it happened to my / key
<Lunks> This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ engine is not installed
<Finnish_> Anyone know about this: I bought a laptop, it has Windows Vista Premium. Is it 64 bit or 32 bit? Processor is Turion x2 RM-70, which is genuine 64 bit
<LSD|Ninja> Finnish_: It should say whether you have teh 32 or 64 bit version in whatever passes for the System Properties on Vista now. Also, you have my condolences for being lumped with anAMD lappy ;)
<Finnish_> LSD|Ninja: Heh, something wrong with AMD and laptop?
<LSD|Ninja> Only that AMD have neve rbeen able to make a mobile chip worth a damn, ever
<Finnish_> I'm about to install ubuntu on it of course, but I need windows on it for music programs
<Finnish_> Hmmmm
<Finnish_> Power management or what is wrong?
<LSD|Ninja> Only time AMD mobile chips have ever looked half way respectable was when the Pentium 4s were infinitely worse
<Finnish_> Hmmm, some articles say AMD RM-70 beats most (lowend) Intel C2D-CPUs
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Lunks> I've got a mk-36 turion 64 and it's fine, thanks. :)
<Lunks> battery lasts a lot and such.
<Lunks> Finnish_: You can opt for 32 or 64bits, although each has some advantages over the other
<LSD|Ninja> AMD could sue me and I still won't touch their crappy mobile products :)
<Lunks> What's the big issue on mobile AMDs, LSD|Ninja?
<LSD|Ninja> Centrino machines beat the pants off them in performance, power consumption and heat output
<Finnish_> Thats just hard to believe
<Lunks> My notebook is one of the best on heat output I've seen, and I've seen some many intel notebooks.
<Finnish_> Lunks: But are those installed versions 32 or 64? Or can I choose it during install?
<Lunks> Finnish_: I'm sorry, installed where?
<Finnish_> Sorry, I was talking about Vista
<Finnish_> I'm gonna install ubuntu on it, but I need also vista for some specific audio/video-stuff
<Lunks> I don't get how come your vista being 32 or 64 should influence somehow on installing ubuntu
<Finnish_> That's not the case...
<Finnish_> I'm just wondering is the vista 32 or 64, nothing else
<Lunks> Finnish_: win+pause/break, it'll tell
<Lunks> but it's really not the channel to ask. ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Finnish_: It should say which one you have in the System Properties like every other version of Windows. I told you that before.
<LSD|Ninja> I just can't remember how you get to it in Vista
<Finnish_> I get my laptop tomorrow, so no sneaking before that
<Lunks> win+pause/break gets there since 2000
<Lunks> to get things right, super+pause/break. :)
<Lunks> Transmission web interface doesn't work at all =\
<siimo> does xorg randomly crash for anybody?
<Trewas> hehe, nice bug with thinkpad X41 in intrepid... brightness control goes _way_ darker than ever before and after going a couple of times from darkest/brightest it cannot get above the darkest setting (which is unreadable without a flashlight)
<Trewas> well, a visit in the console seemed to fix it at least temporarily
<siimo> hi anyone experencing random xorg crashes on ibex :/
<Wellark> hi! does the live CD contain only packages from 'main'?
<Wellark> and more so, is it too late to get completely new packages to main?
<Hobbsee> yes, and no, but you'll need a very good reason, as space is very limited.
<Wellark> yeah.. well I'm developing this thing called Mobile Broadband Configuration Assistant
<Wellark> http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband/
<Wellark> basicly it's splitted to two packages
<Wellark> libmbca and mobile-broadband-provider-info
<Wellark> libmbca contains the assistant (GObject based, uses GtkAssistant)
<Wellark> and the other package contains service provider database (only XML)
<Wellark> Now the question is, is there still time to get these two packages included to intrepid live CD
<Wellark> here's my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/+archive
<Wellark> I've already talked to asac (ubuntu NM packager) and there should be no problem including the NM side bits
<geser> Wellark: there is some time, but not that much. FeatureFreeze is on August 28th.
<Wellark> yeah, I'm aware of that..
<geser> and to get it into main, you need first get it into universe and then get it promoted to main
<Wellark> OK.
<Wellark> so main is out of question for intrepid then
<geser> most probably yes
<Wellark> so what does need to happen to get my packages to universe then?
<Wellark> umm.. is it possible that even thouhg NM is in main, it's compiled to support addons from universe?
<geser> would nm need packages from universe during build? if yes, then the answer is no
<Wellark> if that would be optional?
<Wellark> because I anticipated that my packages are not going to get to main and therefore the NM integration is implemented by dynamically loading the libmbca module if available
<Wellark> but in order for NM to be able to load those modules it has to be compiled with libmbca support enabled
<geser> as long as nm doesn't need some parts of it during build, it should be ok
<Wellark> it does need them if the resulting binary is going to load the library
<geser> main is self-contained and packages from main can't build-depend on something from universe
<geser> to get it into universe see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#Preparing New Packages
<geser> but as you got them to build in your PPA already, you're nearly at the point of uploading it to REVU
<geser> the hard part is to get it reviewed in REVU as REVU seems to be very slow this time (few reviewers)
<Wellark> yeah.. but the problem is that NM (or more precisely nm-applet) needs to have the support compiled in
<geser> then you need to get it into main before nm can use it
<Wellark> yeah.. NM is the only user this time...
<vbabiy> Hey has any one been able to install the lastest alpha in virtual box
<Ayabara_> If I build and install digikam 0.10 from source, how can I make sure that when a newer version hits the repos, it replaces my old one?
<JontheEchidna> sudo make uninstall
<JontheEchidna> that will remove your local from-source installation
<JontheEchidna> then you can upgrade via apt
<Ayabara_> JontheEchidna: and if I have already upgraded? make uninstall, then sudo apt-get reinstall?
<JontheEchidna> That would work
<Ayabara_> thanks
<igormorgado> Hi there. ubuntu intrepid do not respect  my /etc/network/interfaces. Where is the new file to setup. What network tool want to mean about "prefix", why connections name is "auto eth0". (sorry i dont have quotation mark here =D)
<igormorgado> is the prefix the netmask in cidr notation
<igormorgado> indeed. it is
<igormorgado> what is the splash manager used in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> usplash?
<igormorgado> JontheEchidna: ok. Just to know. Cause after I have upgraded from hardy to intrepid, my splash broke.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I think everybody's did
<igormorgado> and some deamons are returning FAILED, cause they cannot update usplash.
<igormorgado> right now I have apt-get update&upgrade and gnome broke. =D
<igormorgado> no problem at all. Im just confused about the new network-manager. I dunno where it stores my network configuations. I can assure that isnt on network/interfaces.
<igormorgado> going reboot
<Lunks> splash broke for ya? what do you mean with 'broke'?
<Lunks> I updated to Intrepid, but want to get heron version of subversion (so it doesn't break our repo)
<Lunks> How can I do this?
<dfgas> sorry to ask this in here, is there a way to disable fast user switching?
<Hondo_Kitsune> any news on when the next alpha / first beta will be released?
<Turno> anyone having trouble with alpha 4 in virtualbox?
<Turno> i'm just tinkering at work, but both the desktop and alternate cds give me kernel panics as soon as i hit 'install'
<Ayabara> Is 8.10 in a nice state today? I'm wondering if I should take the leap from 8.04 and make 8.10 my only system :)
<SwedeMike> as far as I have understood from people trying it, it's still very much alpha
<Ayabara> SwedeMike: ok, maybe I should take that as a warning :)
<Turno> 8.04 does load fine in virtualbox, but 8.10 gets kernel panics
<peanutb> has anyone else experienced woes with Network Manager dropping connections hour or so?
<flithm> hey everyone... I just installed intrepid -- looks nice! -- i'm curious though, when I go to install kde it gives me a missing package error... my bad, or something awry?
<flithm> anyone know?
<flithm> hey everyone... I just installed intrepid -- looks nice! -- i'm curious though, when I go to install kde it gives me a missing package error... my bad, or something awry?
<PolitikerALT> IMHO Kde is rather broken at the moment - I can't even start it correctly (plasma crashes)
<peanutb> PolitikerALT: after an upgrade, i can start KDE, but its its usual buggy self
<peanutb> and network manager flakes out
<flithm> good to know
<PolitikerALT> hmm ... I think I'll reinstall plasma
<flithm> :)
<PolitikerALT> Network Manager works fine for me
<peanutb> i donno
<peanutb> ohh
<peanutb> that was the problem
<PolitikerALT> ?
<peanutb> there were no title bars ont he windows
<peanutb> which made kde rather unusable
<PolitikerALT> have you tried manually starting the window manager?
<peanutb> PolitikerALT: no i havent tried anything. I needed to get something done
<Laney> Are there any terrible bugs in the Ibex atm that would mean I shouldn't upgrade?
<peanutb> im going over to kde now
<peanutb> Laney: not that i have found
<PolitikerALT> at least metacity --replace should work
<Laney> peanutb: Good good
<peanutb> PolitikerALT: metacity isint used in kde
<PolitikerALT> I know, but if nothing other works - metacity should work
<peanutb> okay
<peanutb> ill try it
<PolitikerALT> hmm ... I don't think it's ready for everyday use yet - I got a bug with firefox/swfdec: Many windows open and in firefox/adobeflash sound doesn't work
<PolitikerALT> maybe kwin --replace could do it too
<peanutb> hmm
<peanutb> the metacity thing worked
<peanutb> but plasma has always had problems on this computer
<peanutb> PolitikerALT: flash sound doesnt work in hardy either... at least well
<PolitikerALT> On my computer, plasma crashes as soon as I want to start it - in hardy, plasma didn't crash as long as I didn't change anything. In hardy, youtube sound worked rather well for me - or was I using swfdec? - Then the many-little-windows-appearing-bug didn't exist at least
<PolitikerALT> Swfdec is fine for most purposes I think
<Ayabara> Is there a way I can find the build dependencies for digikam-kde4 on 8.10 even though I'm running 8.04?
<lbt> so I'm doing a netinstall of 8.10 from a usb stick with unetbootin. Partitioning OK (20Gb xfs /). The installing base system failed (twice) with "initscripts: depends lsb-base >=3.2.14 but 3.2-14ubuntu1 is to be installed..... how do I resolve this? (and is this the right place?)
<_debg_> hi . I just upgraded the intrepid installation and the wireless stopped working .
<Scorcher> the intrepid install is all jacked up, wiat for the offical release in oct
<Scorcher> 24th
<_debg_> I have a atheros card on my laptop.
<_debg_> ok . I was already using it and the wireless worked . just today's update caused the problem .
<thefish> is there a way to get kprinter in kubuntu 810?
<_debg_> I use cups .. and it works fine . httplocalhost:631
<_debg_> http://localhost:631
<thefish> crossover office wants to use the "kde print system"
<thefish> ie kprinter
<|dupondje|> cannot install newest 'initscripts' ?
<_debg_> I guess the dependent package is not yet updated .
<|dupondje|> and NetworkManager is a bug on its own :s
<|dupondje|> really nothing works :p
<_debg_> Network Manager worked for me with all wireless as well .. before today's update ..,
<|dupondje|> static ip settings get lost
<|dupondje|> after every reboot :(
<Laney> Hmm. Did gnome-terminal lose the options to configure shortcut keys for switching tabs?
<WDC> Oh hai
<crdlb> Laney: yes :/
<Laney> crdlb: Bah. Was there any discussion about it that you know of? Is it coming back?
<crdlb> Laney: I'm looking on gnome's bugzilla
<crdlb> but it's crawling
<Laney> crdlb: Alright cool. Let me know if you find anything!
<crdlb> oh, that's dumb ...
<crdlb> you need to enable '/desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels' in gconf
<crdlb> then you change the binding by hovering over the menu item in the Tabs menu
<crdlb> but that doesn't persist :/
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-20
<ethana21> How are updates treating us today?
<ethana21> any major breakage?
<Taku> hey there
<ethana21> Taku: hi
<Taku> :)
<Taku> people, is anyone experiencing problems with apache here ?
<bcurtis> if the "low graphics mode" start to intrepid normal?
<bcurtis> is*
<bcurtis> anyone?
<ethana21> 'normal'?
<ethana21> should the release behave that way?
<ethana21> if not, make sure a bug has been filed
<bcurtis> good point... bad wording
<bcurtis> is that whats happening right now ?
 * ethana21 doesn't knwo
<ethana21> know***
<bcurtis> you're using intrepid.. right?
<ethana21> I'm asking if today is a good day to dist-upgrade
<ethana21> i've alpha tested before
<ethana21> i know not to run updates without asking about them first
<bcurtis> um, i wouldn't
<bcurtis> its usable, and i guess it would be bad for me not to say all help is beneficial
<bcurtis> so if you don't mind a few noticable errors, you can
<ethana21> as I said, I have alpha tested before...
 * ethana21 checks alpha 4 release notes
<DanaG> What the heck?  "Automatic login (dana)Password:"
<DanaG> Oh, now they've separated autologin from passwordless login.
<peanutb> Is anyone else getting messages like application X crashed would you like to report it, and finding that the application is still working and responsive
<HomesKillit> anyword on Empathy being added to Ubuntu+1?
<HomesKillit> oops, I guess I should go there
<Lunks> Any flash website makes my cpu go up to 100%
<Hobbsee> remove libflashsupport.
<peanutb> Lunks: try using the flash 11 beta
<Lunks> Hobbsee: it's not installed
<Lunks> isn't flash player 10 already beta? O.o
<peanutb> Lunks: i mean 10 RC
<Lunks> hmm it's beta on intrepid, right?
<peanutb> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<peanutb> Lunks: i donno, i did an upgrade install
<Hobbsee> hm
<Lunks> me too, peanutb
<peanutb> and upgrading seemed to fix sound issues
<peanutb> i havent experienced the 100% cpu thing
<peanutb> hows about 121%
<peanutb> http://load.imageshack.us/
<peanutb> err
<peanutb> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1063/screenshotkb7.png
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I make network-manager not modify the nameserver & search entries in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<telexicon> is flash video very slow for anyone else?
<ethana21> what flash implementation?
<DanaG> Wow, is it just me, or did font rendering change significantly, recently?
<ethana21> for better or for worse?
<DanaG> Worse, in my opinion.
<ethana21> :(
<ethana21> Does this have to do with antialiasing or sub-pixel hinting?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<ethana21> ..so like, both?
<ethana21> sorry, ambiguous or
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I remember one thing: due to restoring from some backup, I lost my "use legacy LCD filter" conf file.
<DanaG> I've tried antialiasing with both "full" and "slight" (can't say I know exactly what "hinting" is, though I do know how "Cleartype" works).
<DanaG> Hmm, even with the Legacy filter, it still doesn't look quite right.
<Lunks> I like slight much better
<Lunks> what's legacy lcd filter?
<DanaG> It antialiases only corners, not along verticals.
<Lunks> Hmm how to do it?
<Lunks> It sounds good. :P
<DanaG> http://johan.kiviniemi.name/blag/2008/01/12/ubuntu-hardy-fonts/
<DanaG> But it still doesn't look as it did a few days ago, for some reason.
<DanaG> And I wasn't using Legacy before.
<Lunks> I believe fonts on Ubuntu will never look cooler than on a Mac.
<ethana21> how do they look on osx?
<DanaG> Eeh, I used to love the Ubuntu font rendering... up until I switched to Intrepid.
<Lunks> I don't know how to explain, ethana21... just smooth where it has to be, and crispy where it belongs.
<Lunks> DanaG: there's 'hintfull' on xml file, could I change to hintslight?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<ethana21> It's all a waste of time-- I talked to a monitor salesman the other day, and he told me what's up
<telexicon> ok, so which one is the culprit?
<ethana21> if you're worried about aliasing, your screen is too small
<telexicon> xorg 1.5 or the new radeon driver in ibex?
<ethana21> buy one of our 1920x1200 ones!
<telexicon> flash is totally broken
<ethana21> sounds like solid advice..
<telexicon> flash video plays at about 1fps
<Lunks> telexicon: I'm having 100% cpu on flash video
<telexicon> Lunks, yea
<DanaG> Oh yeah, 98 and 99 DPI settings look rather different.
<Lunks> and flickering
<Lunks> DanaG: I use 98dpi
<telexicon> the firefox process jumps to 100% whenever flash comes up
<telexicon> but, im pretty sure its not flash's fault because it didnt do this before
<Lunks> telexicon: I disabled flash. It's faster than ever. :D
<telexicon> that doesnt help me when i want to watch videos online
<Lunks> Of course it's flash fault. :P
<telexicon> no its not
<telexicon> blame flash when its flash's fault
<DanaG> My screen is 99.89 DPI.
<Lunks> Did you upgrade to Intrepid recently?
<telexicon> but dont blame everything on flash
<telexicon> that ruins your credibility
<telexicon> yes today
<ethana21> I blame all my problems on nVidia
<cycom> ethana21: I dunno, I worry about aliasing and I have a 1680x1050 screen on my laptop :)
<DanaG> wtf... dpkg-reconfigure -plow fontconfig no longer gives ANY configurability!
<Lunks> telexicon: guess what: intrepid introduces flash player 10 beta, which seems buggy
<telexicon> every since ive upgraded to intrepid, flash video has been broken
<DanaG> That's rather not nice.
<telexicon> Lunks, it doesnt matter
<DanaG> Now how am I supposed to reconfigure it?
<telexicon> Lunks, ive used the new flash 10, the newest flash 10 (on flash's beta site)
<telexicon> and also tried the older flash 9
<ethana21> cycom: ...wow
<telexicon> they all do the same thing
<telexicon> its not flash
<ethana21> heh
<telexicon> its not flash, its not firefox 3
<Lunks> telexicon: ok, it's all macromedia's fault.
<telexicon> flash video was usable in hardy
<telexicon> no
<ethana21> I for one welcome our new silverlight overlords..
<cycom> ethana21: Dell E1505 :) They even have discrete video cards in this bad boy
<Lunks> for their monopoly on media content.
<telexicon> those variables didnt change
<telexicon> will you knock it off
<telexicon> flash didnt change and firefox didnt change
<cycom> telexicon: I'm using my Nvidia card to watch video right now. let me try my ATI one on my other laptop
<telexicon> the things that changed were xorg and radeon drivers
<Lunks> I'm on NVidia and I'm experience the same thing.
<telexicon> ok
<cycom> huh...that's odd.
<telexicon> so maybe its something with Xorg
<cycom> flash video works fine for me...
<Lunks> cycom: did you check cpu usage?
<Lunks> I, for instance, go to www.americanas.com (brazilian website with some flash, not even video) and cpu goes 100%
<Lunks> telexicon: can I blame it on Xorg, then? =D
<cycom> Xorg is using 22%
<cycom> that's about it
<telexicon> i dunno
<cycom> oh, firefox is at 15%
<cycom> are you running desktop effects?
<telexicon> of course not
<telexicon> why would i have that crap on?
<telexicon> im already on a lower-end system
<cycom> the website you sent me too did get a bit choppy
<telexicon> it just seems like all the devs with their big fancy powerful rigs are racing off into high performance requirements
<telexicon> and im stuck on a lower-end system, and everything is getting slower
<cycom> also, I'd like to point out that I ran desktop effects (wobbly windows, expo, etc) on a TiBook with an 867mhz proc and a 32mb video card.
<telexicon> i have 16mb video card
<telexicon> ive run desktop effects in the past (it took some tweaking), but things would get scrambled
<DanaG> Ugh, I can't get it to look good.
<DanaG> I don't know what changed, but ouch.
<cycom> DanaG: what looks bad?
<cycom> your fonts?
<DanaG> Fonts.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> IT looked fine a week ago, I believe.
<DanaG> wtf... fontconfig-config was set to "Never" for subpixel!
<DanaG> That's wrong.
<cycom> did you check out System->Prefernces->Appearence->Fonts?
<DanaG> Yeah, I've tried all the settings.
<cycom> and it was set to subpixel smoothing?
<DanaG> Oh, and iwl3945 wifi driver is also way buggy.
<DanaG> You try to rfkill it, and it actually DISABLES the interrupt!
<DanaG> Bye bye, wifi!
<DanaG> Oh wait, I know one thing that changed: I changed "DejaVu Sans" to just Sans.
<DanaG> Apparently it's not an alias.
<cycom> I just disabled and re-enabled my iwl3945 just fine...
<DanaG> Try leaving it disabled for a while, and look in dmesg.
<cycom> for how long?
<DanaG> [20337.724638] iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!
<DanaG> [20337.836426] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC          -- these two lines repeat 3 times
<DanaG> [20337.844942] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled
<DanaG> 10 seconds may do it, or sometimes it takes longer.
<cycom> ok, gimme a sec
<DanaG> You end up having to unload and reload iwl3945.
<DanaG> Argh, lameness: can't reload fontconfig on the fly.
<cycom> DanaG: nope... nothing like that
<DanaG> Odd.
 * DanaG goes off to zap the x server, because otherwise he can't reload fontconfig info.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my fonts were perfectly fine LAST week; something just broke them this week.
<cycom> well, it _is_ alpha software...
<DanaG> Ouch, it's very literally giving me a headache.
<Lunks> DanaG: Yeah, deja vu sans book looks better
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/200707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200707 in fontconfig "fontconfig does not honor hintslight, hintmedium, hintfull" [Undecided,New]
<Lunks> DanaG: increasing dpi changed my world
<Lunks> brb
<DanaG> Make sure DPI is correct for your display.
<Lunks> Besides fonts on appearance, where else I should change DPI?
<DanaG> That's all.
<DanaG> Just make sure it matches the real DPI of your screen.
<Lunks> Hmm how can I find out?
<Lunks> 100dpi looks much, much better
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I had an unofficial version of libcairo; I don't know how.
<Lunks> It says 98.02ppi
<Lunks> ppi = dpi?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<Lunks> I'll ignore it and use 100. :P
<DanaG> wtf... somehow it got set to 94.
 * DanaG goes off to reboot
<DanaG> That fixed it.
<DanaG> T'was the unofficial libcairo.
<DanaG> Must've been the ones with the "Cleartype" sort of font rendering.... which I despise.
<DanaG> Odd... Full and Medium look EXACTLY the same.
<DanaG> Like, pixel-perfect, at least subjectively.
<DanaG> For my next laptop, I'm strongly considering getting a 147DPI display.
<kayess> Hiya, got intrepid running on my IBM R61 laptop -- got a few questions, not sure if they're bugs or not
<kayess> It's running kubuntu alpha 4
<cypherdelic> morning
<kayess> First off, the splash screen. Sometimes it seems to cause X to be invisible after it starts and switching to a console just shows a corrupt image of the splash
<cypherdelic> One question: How to deactiavate the Networkconnection-Systray-ICON? The Icon annoys me, i never need it. Please help
<cypherdelic> i guess its Session > Network Applet xD
<hubuntu> Network Manager applet is inisible since last week or so... anybody experiencing this?
<hubuntu> it's really annoying since I'm testing nm with Mobile Broadband equipment...
<Laney> Grr, getting skipping audio
<kahrytan> I love this mockup, http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs31/i/2008/215/0/b/Interpid_Ibex_Mockup_Part_2_by_willwill100.png
<PolitikerALT> yeah, it is rather good - but the login screen is undoable, I think
<kahrytan> You got other mock ups?
<kahrytan> screenshots of that mockup
<zniavre> http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/Willwill-s-Intrepid-GDM-94051500
<kahrytan> Why is it not possible?
<kahrytan> Ubuntu needs to dump normal grub though and switch to gfxboot
<kahrytan> like most other distros have done now
<zniavre> never tried other distro ...
<kahrytan> the old cli grub no longer looks good
<kahrytan> ill take this boot splash (http://farm1.static.flickr.com/153/351969105_18d03118ed.jpg?v=0) over ubuntu traditional anyday
<cypherdelic> Hello. Please, where to put *.fw files (firmware) in Ibex? I cant find /lib/firmware/2.6.25...? Please help.
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<deucalion> hi! anyone using networkmanager v0.7 from ppa and had problems with dhcp? there seems to be a communication issue on the dbus level... dhclient doesn't communicate its data back to nm after recieving configuration data and I don't know how to fix/debug this... any ideas? (using 2.6.26 on a wired connection with dhcp3-client v3.1)
<deucalion> (or is there an irc channel for network-manager/dbus, by any chance?)
<deucalion> ah... #nm
<deucalion> sorry for the noise ;)
<regel> how stable is intrepid atm?
<s0u][ight> regel: it is still alpha software it speaks for itself
<s0u][ight> everything is in a way still broken
<regel> i know, but i've always started using ubuntu+1 in a3-stage, and they've been pretty stable
<s0u][ight> a4 is out :)
<regel> well... quess it's time to start living on the edge again
<regel> ..
<s0u][ight> :D regel i remember you from somewhere can you help me?
<regel> that depends on the problem :)
<s0u][ight> meaning where do i know you from?
<regel> hmm
<regel> i used to be pretty active in ubuntuforums.org
<regel> and every now and then i get an hour or so to help in #ubuntu
<regel> and in #ubuntu-fi
<s0u][ight> hmm did you ever joined #shnix and ever translated with launchpad?
<s0u][ight> meaning invited to that channel
<regel> nope, never joined, but im part of the finnish translators of ubuntu
<s0u][ight> regel: now ive remembered :D we had a little conv a while ago in #ubuntu
<regel> :) very possible
<regel> or was it in ubuntu-offtopic?
<s0u][ight> dont remember that
<regel> if u mean the debate on russia-georgia war
<s0u][ight> no long ago
<regel> :)
<kaarel> hello, can someone help me with the problem of deafult theme not loading after log in?
<s0u][ight> kaarel: i think thats a known bug
<kaarel> oh, do you have a link to launchpad for that bug?
<s0u][ight> kaarel: look at the known bugs list here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4
<s0u][ight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/257317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257317 in human-theme "Default theme does not work" [Undecided,New]
<s0u][ight> cool skill of the bot
<kaarel> thanks
<mohkohn_> Is Intrepid goint to support the wireless and nic on the EEEPC 701 out of the box?
<tipote_> Hi all ! I'd like to help debugging bug #247393, and I have been suggested by kde guys to downgrade to qt 4.4.0 to see if 4.4.1 is the root of the issue. Can I easily downgrade ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247393 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid KDE4] regression -- systray is incorrectly painted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247393
<JontheEchidna> tipote_: that bug was reported before 4.4.1
<JontheEchidna> There was a systray bug introduced with Qt 4.4.1
<JontheEchidna> but we included a patch to kdebase-workspace to fix it
<tipote_> JontheEchidna : how do you know that ? That would be interesting to check.
<JontheEchidna> tipote_: reported date is before Qt 4.4.1's release date
<tipote_> JontheEchidna : well, that's a good point !
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<tipote_> JontheEchidna : for completeness, what patch are you refering to ?
<JontheEchidna> uh, just a minute
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe it wasn't workspace
<tipote_> I can't see it there either
<JontheEchidna> KDE released a patch that we used
<JontheEchidna> maybe it was for Qt itself...
<JontheEchidna> You could ask apachelogger
<tipote_> JontheEchidna : hmm, I see something in qt4-x11
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the patch
<tipote_> "Add kubuntu_08_systray_fix.diff, should fix systray not showing icons"
<JontheEchidna> You have a systray that's blank, right?
<JontheEchidna> still has width, etc, but is totally black
<tipote_> JontheEchidna: Not black but totally filled with garbage from other parts of the screen
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> then no that's not Qt related
<JontheEchidna> the ubuntu bug should even have a link to the proper KDE bug report
<tipote_> JontheEchidna: I'm afraid the KDE bug report is not the right one, because it's about icons _background_ being replaced by garbage
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> never heard of that one
<DanaG> Grrr... nvidia.
<DanaG> Stupid video driver gave severe video corruption on resume from suspend.
<asfak> why as user i can't access windows drive from dolphin in kubuntu intrepid a4 ?
<andre_pl> if I revert my apt sources to hardy and upgrade again will everything roll back? or is that too much magic to ask for?
<DanaG> andre_pl: it's "possible" to downgrade, but it's quite rather tricky, and risky.
<Pici> andre_pl: too much to ask for
<DanaG> Too much chance of breakage.
<andre_pl> Not too worried about breakage. intrepid is pretty broken anyway :P
<LSD|Ninja> Isn't breakage all part of the fun of Linux?
<andre_pl> its either breakage, or I have to go buy some blank cd's and burn and reinstall.. and I dont want to go anywhere. :P
<andre_pl> all for zsnes. :P
<IdleOne> andre_pl, save the aggravation and go get the cd's
<andre_pl> bah. that's like an hour long bus ride.
<andre_pl> i'd rather spend 12 hours making zsnes work. :P
<DanaG> You can always just not update the Intrepid system for a while.
<DanaG> Or just stick with Intrepid.
<IdleOne> will take you long to try and fix the breakage from rolling ( trying that is ) back
<DanaG> What's broken with zsnes?
<andre_pl> doesn't run at all, tried the version in repos, and compiling from 1.51 and 1.51b source code.
<andre_pl> just core dumps
<Pici> bugs filed?
<DanaG> Tried running it in gdb?
<andre_pl> i dont really know how to use gdb.
<DanaG> Simplest part of how to use it:
<DanaG> gdb program_name
<andre_pl> did that.
<DanaG> 'r'  (to run)
<andre_pl> k
<DanaG> 'bt' (to backtrace)
<DanaG> ... once it dumps, that is.
<DanaG> and 'q' to quit.
<andre_pl> cool
<andre_pl> got it.
<DanaG> Of course, don't include the single-quote marks.  =þ
<andre_pl> http://rafb.net/p/qJNiFv98.html
<andre_pl> doesn't seem very helpful. zsnes itself dumps a lot more data than that when it dies
<DanaG> Aah, needs some sort of dbgsym packages.
<DanaG> !dbgsym
<ubottu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<DanaG> wtf... I clicked a link, and it opened in a completely untitled web browser.
<DanaG> "Nopaste - No Description" -- what about the program name?
<DanaG> Help->About:
<DanaG> Web Browser 2.22.3
<DanaG> What kind of person names their web browser ""
<DanaG> As in empty string?
<DanaG> Or "Web Browser" ?
<DanaG> ... and Firefox IS set as default browser in Gnome.
<andre_pl> ?
<andre_pl> wierd.
<DanaG>  /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/epiphany-gecko
<DanaG> Odd... I never set that.
<andre_pl> there is no dbg package for zsnes, but I have the source code, I can compile it however i need to if its going to help track down the problem.
<DanaG> There are 3 alternatives which provide `x-www-browser'.       1    /usr/bin/xlinks2    2    /usr/bin/epiphany-webkit    3    /usr/bin/epiphany-gecko
<DanaG> Where's my Firefox?
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> GIVE ME BACK MY FIREFOX!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/185622/comments/21
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [High,Fix released]
<andre_pl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/259846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259846 in zsnes "zsnes core dumps" [Undecided,New]
<andre_pl> is that bug report ok?
<DanaG> Even better... removing Epiphany makes it use links2 to open web links!
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> I don't know; that page doesn't work in links2.
<DanaG> =þ
<andre_pl> llol
<DanaG> note to self: don't use Firefox betas... it breaks the existing Firefox, rather than restricting itself to adding a new one.
<DanaG> Aah, installing the dbgsym debs would help, perhaps.
<DanaG> ... after reinstalling the packaged version, of course.
<andre_pl> pkg-create-dbgsym?
<DanaG> !dbgsym
<ubottu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<DanaG> It needs adding to sources.list.
<andre_pl> okok, I installed zsnes-dbgsym but gdb zsnes says "No Debugging Symbols Found"
<astra-xwork> after I do an initial, first time "apt-get upgrade" i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1179930
<astra-xwork> yet I am not running ibex, this is a standard 8.04 install
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm not sure what else to do for that crash.
<astra-xwork> it seems like unsolvable bug
<astra-xwork> and my dedicated server has that image with that bug
<DanaG> I do get a few lines more information under GDB.
<DanaG> Perhaps add the output of 'bt' to the bug report.
<astra-xwork> is there anyway to break and reset aptitude?
<DanaG> Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<DanaG> Reset aptitude?
<DanaG> It'll abort on ctrl-backslash.
<DanaG> But make sure you're at a point where it's safe to do so.
<DanaG> Or do you just mean unset changes?  That's under "Actions"
<astra-xwork> DanaG, are you talking at me
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the thing about backtrace was for andre_pl; the thing about aptitude was for astra-xwork.
<andre_pl> DanaG: unsolvable bug?
<astra-xwork> sorry
<astra-xwork> anyway i found a solution to my problem
<astra-xwork> it is literally mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.26
<astra-xwork>  /duh
<mattik> Hello, What is right keyboard layout for scandinavian Asus M6000 laptop
<mattik> I'm using Finnish, but I don't know what is right keyboard model
<ma10> lol.. i just made the latest updates to my intrepid server installation. now when i try to login (console, ssh) all i get is the motd and "Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session". Then another login prompt.
 * ma10 is dazed
<tipote_> Is there a working profiling solution (with a GUI) in intrepid ? I can't build sysprof-module, and oprof_start refuses to be executed (missing library)...
<ma10> mhh some 4$$h013 was trying to bruteforce my ssh
<tipote_> By the way, I can't find any linux-image-debug package with vmlinux. That was shipped for edgy at least according to google; is it still somewhere for the current kernels ?
<DanaG> Arg, now my suspend no longer works properly.
<DanaG> When I resume, I get a black screen.... and NetworkManager thinks wireless is disabled.
<DanaG> .. so I have to uncheck "enable networking" and then re-check "enable networking".
<bobg3> hello
<johninlex> hello all
<slangasek> hi, would an operator mind adding the following to the topic?: libpam-runtime 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 badly broken, see bug #259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<slangasek> (on the subject of "Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it")
<slangasek> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<slangasek> well, not "emergency", but :P
* Mez changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October. For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time. Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it. |  libpam-runtime 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 badly broken, see bug #259867
<DanaG> gnome bug 133318
<ubottu> Gnome bug 133318 in Keybinding "Unnecessarily annoying when trying to define key that is already in use" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133318
<Flannel> slangasek: in the future you can ask in #ubuntu-ops, in a nice relaxed manner :)
<DanaG> the changelog thingy just says "#133318" -- that's not very useful.
<slangasek> Flannel: heh, noted
<DanaG> gnome bug 545275
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545275 in sound "sound devices listed several times" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545275
<DanaG> there's no way to trigger this by /msg.
<DanaG> bug 259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<DanaG> Oh yeah, update-manager does not show versions.
<DanaG> I have a policy of not installing updates if I can't see changelogs.
<DanaG> It's handily kept me one round back, so I miss things like that pam breakage (no changelog == I haven't installed it, and thus now I can see the message in the channel).
<dupondje> wtf :)
<dupondje> seems like my pass is gone ... :s
<dupondje> can't login anymore to my pc :s
<dupondje> can login ... but it gets back to login directly :s
<dupondje> wtf :p
<RAOF> dupondje: See /topic ?
<dupondje> oh sweet :P
<Lunks> I'm trying to install LAMP package using tasksel and although there is an apt-get proccess running, it won't leave 0%! How can I positively know it's getting packages, or if I can't, how to properly install lamp without tasksel?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-21
<yuriy> bug 259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<cskmax> my console font is gone, shows as blocks for each character. started w/ an update Monday. ideas? :)
<yuriy> well that's a fun bug
<Hobbsee> it's fixed, though
<yuriy> yeah, but getting the fix is not trivial
<yuriy> plus I think I have another bug with the new nvidia driver, because KDM didn't come up at all
<yuriy> monitor turned off, even
<cskmax> yuriy: referring to 259867? just fixed it myself, i hope. still wondering about the console font
<cskmax> i did the /etc/pam.d/common-session mod
<cskmax> Oof, never mind on console font - fixed itself after another reboot
<yuriy> hmm when I chroot and try to aptitude update, I get could not set non-blocking flag, bad file descriptor
<yuriy> nevermind about the nvidia thing -- I think this is a feature
<Lunks> What about that NVIDIA no ttys bug? Will it ever be fixed?
<javaJake> Anyone else having trouble commiting to Launchpad?
<javaJake> Ah, nvm
<javaJake> Heh :P
<mneptok> i'd commit to Launchpad, but she still calls her ex sometimes. creeps me out.
<tanath> anyone know how to make mouse thumb buttons for fwd & back work in anything other than firefox?
<kayess> Is there a known issue with wifi under kubuntu alpha 4?
<kayess> Since getting updates on Tuesday it no longer connects to networks
<LSD|Ninja> what wifi chip?
<kayess> Not sure, it's an IBM R61
<LSD|Ninja> what does lspci say for ethernet controllers?
<kayess> When I click on the network applet in the system tray the network shows so it is atleast being detected -- most everything works by the looks of things
<kayess> This is kubuntu BTW, so it might just be a knetworkmanager thing
<kayess> When I click on the network to connect it never shows the spinning cog to show that it's trying to connect -- seems to ignore the connect request
<kayess> Wired works fine, plugging a cable shows the cog as it fetches a DHCP lease
<kayess> LSD|Ninja: It's an Intel pro wireless 3945ABG
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, I think that's going through a driver transition or something right now
<kayess> Ah, that could explain it
 * RAOF doesn't think so; his iwl3945 is doing very nicely, thank you.
<kayess> I don't really want to go back to hardy, happy to wait a few days if an update is imminent. Any ideas
<kayess> Might it be a knetworkmanager thing? Is there some way to manually try to connect? Work out a wpa_supplicant config maybe?
<RAOF> Who knows.  Why aren't you on other IM systems?
<kayess> What other IM systems should I be on?
<RAOF> Sorry, ECHANNEL
<RAOF> kayess: It's probably a knetworkmanager thing, yes.  Has that been updated for the fun new 0.7 snapshot we have?
<kayess> It's certainly not the one that I have on my other KDE 4.1 machines (installed from the KDE packages over hardy)
<kayess> I'll see if I can dig out a wpa_supplicant config file (I know I made one up a long time ago) and see if that can connect
<kayess> RAOF: knetworkmanager reports its version as 0.7, and I can't find that config file, bugger
<RAOF> It's probably bug-worthy.
<kayess> Where do I report it?
<RAOF> Launchpad.net
<kayess> Ok, I'll do a re-install again first and make sure that it really is a regression since the alpha 4 ISO was put together
<RAOF> Not a bad plan.
<kayess> Should help somebody to pin it down I hope :)
<Sebastian> Will Intrepid have OpenOffice.org 3?
<calc> maybe
<calc> if OOO300 m4 is rc1 it probably will
<calc> if OOO300 m4 is released as rc1, which is supposed to happen next monday i will be uploading it Ubuntu shortly after that
<Sebastian> calc: Thanks.
 * Sebastian really needs the new Impress.
<Sebastian> :-)
<Sebastian> Is there a(n unofficial) repository with packages of OOo 3 for Hardy and/or Intrepid?
<calc> for beta 2 yes
<calc> launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/
<calc> under the ppa
<Sebastian> Thanks!
<calc> my mouse is dead right now so i can't paste the full url
<Sebastian> Found it.
<calc> ok
<calc> it only has english since the full i18n/l10n stuff isn't released upstream until rc1
<Sebastian> No worries, I run my Ubuntu in English :)
<calc> ok
<Sebastian> calc: I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main
<Sebastian> ", but after "aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade" nothing happens. Am I missing something?
<moshe_> Is anyone else having problems with gvfs?
<vpelcak> hi all
<vpelcak> anybody experienced with wireless?
<zniavre> ! libpam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpam
<zniavre> !bug #259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<vpelcak> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheFuzzball> Is anyone else having trouble with wireless? I can't seem to get my F5D7050B card working
<Teisei> Maybe there's something wrong with my system if my Ubuntu 8.10 has been working as flawlessly as 8.04 ...
<gnomefreak> bug 259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<regel_> Teisei, u mean crashing like hell like my Hardy does?
<Teisei> Hehe
<Teisei> No ;)
<Teisei> I can make Ubuntu crash if I want
<Teisei> It's easy
<Teisei> I just need to enable "Core Multi-Processing" from BIOS
<Teisei> Then I get crashes, kernel panics, cpu failures etc.
<bardyr> Hey, i have some issues with booting intrepid, usplash/the new framebuffer/something breaks the progress bar and sometimes the screen goes black/white
<bardyr> is this a known issue?
<bardyr> and also i need to keep pressing keys to get it too boot
<bardyr> bug #243682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243682 in usplash "[Intrepid] Usplash Screen Corruption" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243682
<bardyr> found it :)
<vega--> my screen blinks in with green and red boxes during boot, also says only low-graphics mode available, but it still gets to full resulution after pressing continue:)
<TheFuzzball> Teisei: are you saying Ibex has a problem with core CPUs?
<vega--> though it's not needed to press any keys, just press continue when x starts
<bardyr> vega-, the key pressing is a kernel bug, that i have found in many not ubuntu/debian based distros with recent kernels
<bardyr> but now it also affects ubuntu :/
<zniavre> wixh key ?
<zniavre> wich*
<bardyr> but i have no idea how to report/troubleshoot it
<bardyr> zniavre, does not matter
<bardyr> zniavre, but disk IO light will first start when i am holding a key down
<bardyr> zniavre, and i need to push the power button to get passed the "Starting linux" line at boot
<vega--> ok, got nothing like that on my dell latitude d610
<vega--> just the blinking and x-thinks-it-can-only-use-low-graphics stuff
<vega--> but once in x, everything seems to work
<bardyr> vega-, i have that too except the low graphics, i think
<gnomefreak> opme
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October. For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time. Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it. |  libpam-runtime has been fixed in version 1.0.1-3ubuntu2
<nemo> has compiz reduced its leakiness in Ibex?
<Pici> I wasn't aware it was leaky previously...
<nemo> Pici: just a half-dozen of the popular plugins
<nemo> the core is probably solid - unless it is the parts of the core they use :-/
<bibuntu> hello.  "dpkg --configure locales" hangs forever.. how can I make it happy again?
<nemo> is quite easy to, over the course of a couple of days, if your system has the memory, to end up with several gigabytes consumed, then oomkiller kicks in
<nemo> have been over it at link in the compiz channel, sharing info on which bits seem to do it
<nemo> s/link/length/
<doggymenz> my firefox is strange rendering in 8.10 :(
<nemo> doggymenz: elaborate?
 * nemo does not have Ibex installed at present, but he does keep up on the Gecko
<doggymenz> hmm...
<doggymenz> sometimes sites dont render, but if i move my mouse over, then some items appear
<doggymenz> or like it dont render, but then i can switch tabs, and back and then it works
<nemo> doggymenz: that sounds more like damage is screwed up
<nemo> doggymenz: in X
<nemo> or firefox is not properly reporting damage I guess
<nemo> doggymenz: happens with compiz as well as without?
<doggymenz> i havent tried turn off compiz
<elasto1mania> hi
<doggymenz> DanaG, is a straight up G, shes a gangster, shes dope, she can jump on a rope, beat up the pope if he tries to grope she says nope there is no hope
<DanaG> she?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my name is kind of ambiguous.
<DanaG> Or rather, not-gender-specific.
<doggymenz> oh, are you a guy?
<doggymenz> i always thought you were a girl
<doggymenz> i always thought Dana was a girls name, kind of like Danny is a guys name
<DanaG> It can actually be either, though I usually do hear the name applied to girls more often.
 * DanaG kind of wishes he had Ranma's gender-change curse -- the name would work well for it.
<DanaG> =þ
<doggymenz> ranma?
<doggymenz> well, you could just have a name change, it would be easier than a gender-change curse
<DanaG> Google for ramna, you'll see what I mean.
<DanaG> omglol.  http://www.buy.com/prod/intel-core-2-duo-t7200-2-0ghz-socket-478-mobile-processor-2-0ghz/q/loc/101/202916481.html
<nemo> doggymenz: try. might be interesting
<doggymenz> ya
<nemo> doggymenz: also. do you use a lot of plugins?
<nemo> doggymenz: I noticed after I added a couple of fun ones to my Hardy that all of a sudden app windows stopped drawing (although they did seem to be responding to clicks) until resized or minimised
<doggymenz> adblock, noscript
<SeveredCross> I think he means Compiz plugins.
<nemo> SeveredCross: I did indeed :)
<nemo> SeveredCross: I see no reason to blame firefox here :)
<nemo> SeveredCross, doggymenz: the flaw is most likely in some low level layer in damage reporting, in Cairo or X or Compiz or somesuch
<doggymenz> okie
<doggymenz> i hope fixed soon
<Daemonik> Suspend and hibernate attempts on this HP laptop cause kernel panics. How can I remove the suspend and hibernate options from the quit dialog?
<shuttle> I just did the dist upgrade but it made my screen go blank for login and desktop
<shuttle> whar can i do
<shuttle> It goes blank after the startup bar
<shuttle> should i just do a rebuild?
<shuttle> ill go put vista on it then
<moshe_> shuttle,did you use alt-f2 to try to open another terminal screen?sometimes the upgrades screw up the graphics dribers
<moshe_> *drivers,sry.fingers faster than brain
<thefish> does the "partner" repo for intrepid only come on after release?
<jeanpaul145> hi everybody
<jeanpaul145> does anybody perhaps know which version of pigin will be final with intrepid?
<UrbanFlash> Hello, can anyone help me troubleshoot a problem with my wlan?
<UrbanFlash> i'm on kubuntu intrepid, with worked fine the last few days, but since booting today i can't connect to any router
<dupondje> what dir can i find the original /etc/pam.d/common-session ?
<dupondje> I changed it because of the bug ;)
<dupondje> don't know the original anymore :p
<sveri> hey, are there known bugs with the sound in intrepid?
<doggymenz> think so
<avis> will the issues with flash causing firefox to crash be fixed in intrepid ?
<dupondje> lol avis
<dupondje> Intrepid is ALPHA
<dupondje> if it wouldn't crash it would be weird :p
<sveri> i think that was not the question
<sveri> and btw firefox is not crashing with flash here
<sveri> at least it didn't until now
<dupondje> try & see :D
<sveri> yea
<sveri> thats what i did
<dupondje> if it crashes :)
<dupondje> feel free to bugreport :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/260208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260208 in ubuntu "Numlock not working at gdm login (Intrepid)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> here is another btw :P
<sveri> yea, funny one
<dupondje> why funny ? :p
<sveri> funny if you forget it everytime you login
<dupondje> huh ?
<sveri> uhm, it's to late to explain jokes which are not funny
<sveri> sry ;-)
 * dupondje slaps sveri
<frodo_> i have problem with setting up static ip, i get "network unreachable" when i try to ping my router
<frodo_> it looks like the ip settings in interfaces file are not applied to the lan card
<frodo_> anyone?
<ccooke> So... How usable is Intrepid at the moment? (Context: I usually switch my *personal* laptop at about this point. I do not expect everything to work and I am able to deal with that)
<Dedi> cant upgrade  libpam-runtime (1.0.1-3ubuntu2), is that a common problem with a solution?
<frodo_> is there a daily build?
<pwnguin> frodo_: of what?
<frodo_> pwnguin: of 8.10 kubuntu
<pwnguin> basically, new packages hit shortly after they're uploaded
<pwnguin> there's a daily cd iso i think
<frodo_> pwnguin: do u know where?
<pwnguin> but theres new packages every few hours ;)
<frodo_> pwnguin: i need it because i cant get internet to work in the alpha 4
<pwnguin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pwnguin> i dont see kubuntu =/
<burner_> frodo_: wireless?
<frodo_> burner_: no wired, static
<burner_> crazy
<frodo_> pwnguin: found it
<frodo_> pwnguin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<frodo_> but thats live
<timboy> when starting up i'm getting some read-only filesystem errors anyone have an idea why?
<Dedi> debian/libpam-runtime.postinst: when upgrading from the broken   1.0.1-2ubuntu1 version, manually edit /etc/pam.d/common-session to recover <- recover what?
<Dedi> seems pretty default anyway
<pwnguin> i recall seeing a debconf thing about libpam today
<pwnguin> i figured it was related to thinkfinger
<Dedi> yeah but did not made any pam changes
<Dedi> anyway doing pam auth update force worked
<Dedi> after the 4. time.. :S
<frodo_> anyone know how come there is no gui to edit basic network settings?
<Dedi> frodo_: there is, just right or leftclick on the network icon
<Dedi> frodo_: i had troubles finding it too, was looking in the system config
<frodo_> i dont have a network icon
<Dedi> it now looks like a glob
<Dedi> globe
<Dedi> otherwise start knetworkmanager
<frodo_> will check but pretty sure i dont have it
<timboy> I have a problem on mine since I have kde4 installed as well the knetworkmanager and the gnome manager start...
<frodo_> im downloading a daily build right now
<frodo_> just in case
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-22
<frodo_> is anyone using the x64 version?
<burner> nope
<frodo_> i figured
 * burner rocks intrepid but i'm not bleeding edge enough for x64
<frodo_> x64 is doomed
<timboy> I am having an issue with shutdown. it doesn't work when I press the button...
<cskmax> 250506
<frodo_> 250507
<timboy> 250508
<cskmax> bug #250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart act as logout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<frodo_> lolz
<cskmax> hee hee, yes, you can use "sudo shutdown" in a console as a workaround
<timboy> I'm getting this on boot? should I be worried? mkdir: cannot create directory '/lib/modules/2.6.26-4-generic/volatile/':read only file system
<Jordan_U> timboy: It's a known bug, it should be fixed soon ( if you need madwifi drivers they won't work until it's fixed )
<timboy> Jordan_U ok cool just making sure it wasn't just me. :)
<timboy> glad to see that the java install now asks for license acceptance in a gui and not in console!
<hischild> Greetings channel.
<hischild> How's the support of virtualbox?
<zniavre> in panic
<hischild> zniavre: for real?
<zniavre> still kernel panic yes for the last kernel (can't remember number sorry) at least yesterday night
<hischild> Hmm.
<zniavre> i can start it with old kernel of hardy 2.6.24-x
<zniavre> im quite sure it's virtualbox bug
<hischild> well i just installed it ... let's hope my box'll stay alive
<zniavre> are you ask for virtualbox running intrepid or running virtualbox in intrepid ?   :o)
<zniavre> are/do *
<hischild> that would be virtualbox in intrepid, not intrepid in virtualbox
<hischild> although it's complaining about not having a suitable module for running kernel ... so guess i'm out of luck
<zniavre> ok sorry so i do not know  you could try the .deb of sun virtualbox website no?
<hischild> Yes i could, but i prefer to try and use the software repo's.
<zniavre> if they works ... :o)
<hischild> I'll see what it turns out tomorrow. It's time for some sleep. Thank ou for your help. BB
<zniavre> see you
<DanaG> I can use the non-OSE Virtualbox just fine.
<DanaG> Just needs dkms installed.
<zniavre> some bodys knows if nautilus wil be 2.24 ? and if it will support rgba ?
<cskmax> zniavre:   Candidate: 1:2.23.90-0ubuntu1 is what I see for nautilus currently
<cskmax> zniavre: i am not sure what the release will use frankly, but that's what's in the repos right now
<Volkodav> Is there wmv 9 codecs out there?
<Volkodav> I have wmv hd video but no sound ?
<RAOF> wmv is video only; your sound problem isn't to do with VC-1 (wmv3, aka WM9) codec support.
<RAOF> Does playing in Totem suggest a plugin to install?
<Volkodav> yes it does
<Volkodav> but does not find anything though
<Volkodav> any solution to it ?
<Volkodav> I tried Mac but it won't mount ext3 partition for some reason
<Volkodav> it mouns one out of 3 I have
<RAOF> Volkodav: I'd need to know what audio codec it's using before being able to help more.  Unless _sound_ isn't working at all for you, of course.
<Volkodav> I have sound working in all apps all around
<RAOF> And other videos have sound?
<RAOF> I don't suppose this video just doesn't have a soundtrack? :)
<Volkodav> it does of course
<Volkodav> mplayer says 0x162
<RAOF> _mplayer_ doesn't play the sound, though+?
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> xine says unsupported codec Windoze Media Audio v3 (0x16)
<RAOF> I'ts possible the file's just broken, but I don't think you'll be able to get it to play.
<RAOF> It would appear that nothing supports that codec.
<RAOF> Oh.  You could actually buy a gstreamer element that supports it, probably.  From fluendo.
<Volkodav> I am copying it to windoze partiton and check it there
<Volkodav> cuz it is rather large file and there is a chance it is borked
<Volkodav> 7.8 gb
<Volkodav> HD 720p
<RAOF> They have the patent licenses etc needed to write and distribute a variety of nice codecs legally.
<Volkodav> well if I boot in windoze I should be able to dl all them codecs though /
<mneptok> Volkodav: did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage?
<Volkodav> I believe so
<mneptok> if you try installing it again you'll know for sure
<Volkodav> o
<Volkodav> ok
<Volkodav> well all -restricted-extras  are installed and still no sound
<Volkodav> I guess it is just winblows crap
<DanaG> argh, durn iscsitarget keeps oops'ing.
<Lunks> What do you see? http://www.frappr.com/
<Lunks> It says 'Please install flash 8' for me
<DanaG> I get the same thing on many sites.
<Lunks> Really weird. Looks like some flash testing javascript is broken for flash 10. :P
<Lunks> Hmm not javascript, probably a actionscript or something, as it is indeed a flash file which outputs it.
 * DanaG laughs at how some sites can't do math.
<DanaG> 10 < 8, apparently.
<bytor4232> So, is the immediate problem of PAM out of the way?
<RAOF> Yes
<voidmage> so an interesting bug
<voidmage> if i logout with a tomboy note open
<voidmage> it gets deleted
<DanaG> !find phonon.desktop
<ubottu> File phonon.desktop found in kdebase-runtime-data
<DanaG> What's up with that Wikipedia thing in amarok-kde4?
<DanaG> I don't want it.
<DanaG> ANd there's no "play folder" feature anymore.
<DanaG> !find kcm_style
<ubottu> File kcm_style found in kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-dbg
<estunecle> how to upgrade to 8.10? cuz sudo apt-get dist-upgrade found nothing to upgrade
<estunecle> ah i forgot to enable 8.10 repo
<mvo> estunecle: you can run "do-release-upgrade -d"
<estunecle> and dont need to even enable 8.10 repo with this command?
<estunecle> downloaded daily build and it failed to boot hanging at busybox prompt. this busybox hangs are in ubuntu since like 7.04 version :(
<estunecle> it seems 8.10 will not be different
<verwilst> another satisfied customer
<hischild> Hello. I'd like to know if there's a pre-built wine version available or that the one in the repo's is the latest one.
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<DanaG> Yo, I want to have a script do this: for every line in some file, call some command:
<DanaG> command arg1 $THAT_LINE (as in, THAT_LINE is the name of the variable I want to pass, without dollar sign.)
<DanaG> Anybody know how to do that?
<Xemanth> does Catalyst 8.8 work in Intrepid ?
<Xemanth> any patches to fix issues?
<DanaG> oh, I see... I can use 'for X in Y' instead of xargs.
<RAOF> Xemanth: No, and no.
<RAOF> Catalyst doesn't work, because it doesn't support the X video driver ABI v2.1.  And we can't patch the driver, so there's no fixing it.
<Xemanth> ok nice
<Xemanth> :|
<Xemanth> just bought 780G board with Radeon HD 3200 :D
<RAOF> The open-source driver should do 2D reasonably well for that.
<s0u][ight> ati just sucks
<RAOF> Xemanth: That's r500?  Or r600?.
<Xemanth> r600
<RAOF> Hm.  If you want to play the git-mesa fandango I believe there's open-source 3d kinda-support in mesa :)
<RAOF> But new(ish) hardware sucks, yes.
<Xemanth> ok then I'll install 64-bit Hardy.
<RAOF> That's your winner!
<DanaG> I'm going to be getting an ATI HD3650 some time in September.
<RAOF> That's r700, right?  There's work in a gallium tree to support them, IIRC.
<Xemanth> 3650 is r600 too
<Xemanth> r700 is 4850 an 4870
<Xemanth> right ?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> argh, tlsup doesn't give hotkey events on the old laptop I have around here.
<DanaG> Or rather, maybe it does...
<DanaG> but HAL doesn't give the device to Xorg.
<DanaG> I think I'll file a bug on that, but not right now.
<DanaG> Odd, that tlsup is buggy....
<DanaG> it registers only a 'button' capability, and no hal rules use just 'button'.
<XVampireX> Is it just me or the new theme is really shitty?
<XVampireX> from screenshots
<LSD|Ninja> XVampireX: the dark brown one? Don't worry, it's not permanent
<XVampireX> Yeah, the dark brown...
<XVampireX> when 8.10 comes it will have a better theme?
<LSD|Ninja> XVampireX: They're taking submissions as we IRC
<XVampireX> Wait, it's a theme competition now?
<DanaG> (WW) tlsup: Toshiba Fn Hotkeys: Don't know how to use device
<DanaG> argh!
<vistakiller> ibex will switch to 2.6.27 Kernel?
<vistakiller> i have just read this
<vistakiller> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjY2Nw
<RAOF> Man, that's a totally awesome bug.  gnome-power-manager crashes each time the percentage battery charge changes.
<DanaG> Another random feature:
<DanaG> the toshbia_acpi module that relied on the broken-but-relatively-easily-fixable acpi_fakekey... has been removed.
<DanaG> Now there's a plain input driver, tlsup... which Xorg refuses to use.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/137247
<DanaG> argh!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137247 in gdm "libpam-keyring broken on autologins" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> wtf... dvd drive can't read dvd+rw?
<DanaG> Grrr.
<doggymenz> i want aquarium water in my compiz cube
<doggymenz> and i want rotate window in 3d
<doggymenz> sometimes my computer goes crazy scrolling mouse, anyone know why?
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone really burn intrepiad alpha4?
<doggymenz> no, i use update
<doggymenz> dist-upgrade
<Xemanth> i burned kubuntu alpha 4 desktop 64-bit
<Xemanth> and installation was full or errors
<Xemanth> couldn't install it at all
<Xemanth> cd files chows no errors at all and iso image's md5sum was ok
<PolitikerALT> hmm ... IMHO kubuntu doesn't work quite well yet - use ubuntu
<Xemanth> yes i noticed
<Xemanth> ^^
<Bodsda> regel, hey :)
<regel> hey :)
<Bodsda> is there a way to do it?
<regel> so, u want to try the Intrepid ?
<regel> you cant reinstall and keep the apps
<Bodsda> ive got the intrepid cd, and want to install it, overwriting my 8.04 but keeping my installed aps
<Bodsda> oh
<regel> you could upgrade hardy (not sure if it works, though)
<Bodsda> ive tried, my machine freezes
<regel> but fresh install is always recommended when upgrading
<Bodsda> yeah
<regel> u could tho backup your $HOME -folder, so all the settings would be safe
<Bodsda> ive got a seperate /home partition
<regel> but not all config-files are compatible with newer versions
<regel> ok
<regel> then you just dont format it
<Bodsda> yeah
<Bodsda> but thats not where my installed applications are
<regel> have you installed them via ubuntu-repository?
<Bodsda> yes
<regel> and you have an internet connection?
<Bodsda> yes
<regel> you might be able to get a list of installed apps (some sort of command) and then just reinstall them
<regel> but it takes a while to download the,
<regel> *them
<Bodsda> its the (some sort of command) that i'm after :)
<regel> okay, let me see
<regel> dpkg -l \*
<regel> does hat print some sort of list?
<regel> *that
<Bodsda> yes
<Bodsda> the second column is the app name
<regel> oh, but that list unistalled too
<regel> dpkg -l
<regel> that list installed apps
<regel> and packages
<Sharpie> flash content makes firefox either slow down (sometimes to a halt) or crash immediately (with flashplugin-nonfree). is this common or is it only me?
<Bodsda> that issue is experienced with hardy aswell
<Bodsda> not to such extremes though
<Sharpie> it's not nearly as bad though
<Sharpie> yeah lol
<Bodsda> Sharpie, try running FF from the terminal to get error messages
<regel> dpkg --get-selections
<regel> that's the one
<regel> dpkg --get-selections >> installed_packages.txt
<regel> hmm
<Bodsda> regel, that would also print a column of the word 'install'
<regel> then you need to replace the "install" word with ""
<regel> with gedit
<regel> i did this once, let mee think
<regel> ok, open with gedit
<regel> and Ctrl+H
<Bodsda> yah i can do the replace
<regel> search for word  install      and replace it with nothing
<Bodsda> but how can i then use this list to install apps on the new install?
<regel> "replace all"
<regel> sudo apt-get install *pastes the list here*
<regel> :)
<Bodsda> thats nasty :)
<regel> there will be some packages whick dont exist
<regel> and they have to be removed from the list
<regel> but otherwise it worked with gutsy->hardy
<Bodsda> ok cheers
<Sharpie> does anybody know when virtualbox kernel modules will be released?
<Sharpie> having to go back to hardy every time i need windows is annoying
<regel> Bodsda, you need to get then to same line though
<Bodsda> regel, yeah, i can use python and regex to do everything i think, cheers
<regel> Bodsda, nope
<regel> Bodsda, theen replace in gedit "\n"
<Bodsda> regel, id prefer to use python, its moire fun :)
<Bodsda> more*
<regel> yea :)
<Skiessi> hey, after this recent libpam upgrade I haven't been able to login on my main pc
<Skiessi> and in recovery root shell, ifconfig looks ok but apt-get update kinda fails to connect to anywhere
<Skiessi> any suggestions for fixing this? or is this channel atm. just for watching people ask stupid questions?
<Bodsda> Skiessi, can you ping your router? can you ping a sites ip? can you ping www.google.com?
<Skiessi> unknown host
<Bodsda> when you did what?
<Skiessi> ping www.google.com
<Skiessi> now I check the others
<Skiessi> and btw, ctrl-c doesn't work
<Bodsda> its not registering keyboard interupts... hhmm
<Skiessi> it does write ^C but it's not what I'm expecting
<Bodsda> can you ping 64.233.169.103           <-- googles ip
<Skiessi> nope, it's still pinging 127.0.0.1... I had to try that
<Skiessi> so I have to reboot?
<Bodsda> ctrl+z ctrl+d ??
<Bodsda> drop to a different tty
<Skiessi> there's just the ctrl-alt-1 one
<Skiessi> others are black
<Bodsda> sounds extremely borked to me, sorry i dont know what to suggest (im not an alpha tester)
<Skiessi> ctrl-z does ^Z
<Skiessi> okay
<Skiessi> but these recovery shell bugs are not new ones
 * Skiessi reboots
<Skiessi> after reboot pinging that google ip works
 * Skiessi reboots again
<Sharpie> when i first installed 8.20 it booted in about 19-20 seconds
<Sharpie> now it takes about 40
<Skiessi> ping probably has an option for choosing the amount of pinging attempts
<Bodsda> ping -n 10 xxx.xxx.x.xx
<Skiessi> ok thanks
<Bodsda> ping --help  for more info
<Skiessi> looks like it's ping -c 10 xxx.xxx.x.xx
<Bodsda> oops sorry yeah
<Bodsda> -n is winbugs
<Skiessi> pinging google works, apt-get update still doesn't
<Bodsda> you can ping goolgles ip or its domain?
<Bodsda> googles*
<Skiessi> ip
<Bodsda> ok, you cant ping the domain?
<Skiessi> just the ip
<Bodsda> have you got any dns's assigned?
<Skiessi> how do I check that?
<Bodsda> Skiessi, i have no idea
<Bodsda> not from cli anyway
<Skiessi> nslookup possibly
<Skiessi> or resolvconf
<Skiessi> I can't use them :|
<Skiessi> _o_O/ I can apt-get update by replacing archive.ubuntu.com with 91.189.88.45 in sources.list
<Skiessi> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.73ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 61 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Skiessi> "dpkg: 2 expected program(s) not found on PATH"
<Skiessi> "NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin."
<Skiessi> this looks like a bit easier problem
<Skiessi> :o
<Skiessi> :| I have the whole weekend to wait for an answer
<XVampireX> Uhm, is intrepid rather stable enough to try?
<IdleOne> XVampireX, only if you feel comfortable with total system failure ( as a possibility )
<Skiessi> but you get many new FEATURES
<regel> it would time for me to start translating and testing Intrepid, but I need to know what kind of major bugs there are.
<regel> system freezes, gui not working or something like that.
<Pici> IdleOne: I usually use apt-get to update/upgrade, but I do notice that I get the 'new upgrades available' icon after I apt-get update, I never wait for it to trigger automatically though.
<IdleOne> Pici, I have been using the update-manager GUI and I have not been getting the icon for atleast a week now
<IdleOne> I was getting the same behavior as you with the icon but not anymore
<IdleOne> also can not seem to boot into the latest kernel -25 is it
<IdleOne> get a black screen after login window
<Pici> I have not had that issue
<Pici> With Gnome..
<IdleOne> strange because I normally don't have any major problems with +1
<IdleOne> but that was with my old desktop this laptop is a little more headaches for me
<IdleOne> running Gnome also
<IdleOne> wish we could get support for  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<IdleOne> there is a work around out there but it's a pain
<IdleOne> you think I would be able to find that howto for my wireless ;/
<Carroarmato0> I'm getting an error when updating Alpha 4, "Could not download all repository indexes"  I use a Belgian repo mirror and get a Hash Sum mismatch for main and universe.
<Carroarmato0> Something to worry about or should I select another mirror?
<IdleOne> Carroarmato0, use a diff mirror or weait for yours to be updated
<IdleOne> wait*
<Carroarmato0> IdleOne: kk I'll select a different one
<Carroarmato0> IdleOne: thx
<IdleOne> don't forget to sudo apt-get update the sources.list
<IdleOne> np
<Carroarmato0> IdleOne: sure thing
<ramvi> ﻿[CALL FOR HELP] Can someone help me with customizing a livecd / making Ubuntu Eee 8.04.1. If you know what these words mean, please msg me! busybox, initrd.gz, casper
<bazhang> ramvi, this should be in #ubuntu
<Carroarmato0> Just a quick question, how the hell does Synaptic sort the packages when searching for something? The normal behavior in Hardy was to list alphabeticaly.
<Carroarmato0> Besides that, Synaptic seems faster at looking up packages
<asfak> adept manager does not work on kub alpha4
<asfak> when i start adept manager from Konsole i get "
<asfak> adept_manager
<asfak> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<asfak> adduser
<asfak> debconf
<asfak> sysklogd
<asfak> snort-mysql
<asfak> oinkmaster
<asfak> adduser
<asfak> debconf
<asfak> sysklogd
<asfak> snort-mysql
<asfak> oinkmaster
<asfak> KCrash: Application 'adept_manager' crashing...
<asfak> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Carroarmato0> Anyone know if PPTP VPN works in Alpha 4?
<asfak> sorry
<JontheEchidna> asfak: update, there is a new version of adept that works
<asfak> adept 3 is no user friendly. It's GUI is very confusing. Though that works, adept 2.1.3 is default in kubuntu Intrepid uptil now. I updated before few hours and no change
<asfak> i had no choice but to use synaptic in Kubuntu. That's the best package manager i have seen. Adept 3 be better like this.
<asfak> Booting and shutdown speed has improved
<asfak> what version of amarok be default in Kubuntu Intrepid
<Carroarmato0> asfak: not the answer to your question but Beta 1 of Amarok 2 has been released
<Carroarmato0> asfak: so I guess when Kubuntu Intrepid will be released, Amarok 2 will be included
<asfak> beta1 of amarok is installed
<asfak> Carroarmato0, are u Kubuntu user ? If yes, could you access windows partition from dolphin as user ?
<Carroarmato0> asfak: sorry I'm not. But if you can't access it, you should check the permissions.
<Carroarmato0> asfak: you'll have to add your account name to what ever group controls access to your Windows partition, I think in my case I have to be part of the Fuse group
<asfak> ubuntu user don't need to go aroung this fuss. Then why kubuntu user ? I am not power user. But this has happened in all kubuntu earlier version.
<Carroarmato0> asfak: actually I too had to go through the fuss, but I think this depends on how you've selected the window partition during an install in the partitioning section
<Carroarmato0> *windows
<Carroarmato0> asfak: if during install you set the mount point /windows to your windows partition, you'll go through the fuss.
<asfak> no, that's no matter. I have been using ubuntu since 4.10 and i don't make such mistake. In ubuntu live or install system, i can access all filesystem without all this permission stuff. But in Kubuntu, though i can see the partition in Dolphin as user, i cannot access them. I can do that as root. Kubuntu developers must change this permission making compulsion.
<asfak> btw, amarok2 B1 rocks
<Carroarmato0> asfak: did'nt the introduction of Fuse change these things? (btw gonna try amarok b1 cuz I finally want something more stable than the nightly builds I've been running :D)
<asfak> i don't think... :(
<Carroarmato0> asfak: anyway that has been my experience with Ubuntu for the last 3 years...
<asfak> i hate Vistaism. i want system, install and ready to use. Ubuntu is perfect in that regards. But my preference for pure Kde system drives me to Kubuntu. Now if i installed kde desktop upon Ubuntu, i had no such filesystem problem, nor do my friends whom i gift linux CDs.
<Carroarmato0> asfak: you should point that out to #kubuntu-devel
<asfak> anyway one more problem with kubuntu. I hope developers are listening to me. Why don't system setting have administrative priviledge ? How do i make changes in login manager in system setting ?
<asfak> thanks
<Carroarmato0> asfak: noprob
<emet> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Carroarmato0> Does anyone know if the evaluation of Vmware Workstation is a fully functional version?
<exco> atm is 1280x1024      61.0* the only supported mode with ati? (only available mode with xrandr on my machine)
<cskmax> carroarmoato0: vmware workstation is free now
<aidy> hi
<aidy> i'm still suffering from this bughttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255861 in ubuntu "arrow keys don't work intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<aidy> makes everything kind of unuseable
<aidy> aha
<aidy> selecting evdev managed keyboard as keyboard model works
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-23
<jscinoz> so..
<jscinoz> what kind of breakage is there in intrepid right now?
<xnevermore> jscinoz: Aside from a few minor breakages (the fglrx driver, being the most notable), its pretty usable
<jscinoz> alright thanks, might upgrade one of my boxes to give it a go :P
<jscinoz> btw when is the freeze for new packages?
<jscinoz> because i have a few of mine waiting for a sponsor in debian, so it'd be nice if i can get them into intrepid in themean time.
<xnevermore> jscinoz: hmm... not sure
<JontheEchidna> It's either the 27th or 28th
<zerwas> Does somebody know what the different artwork deadlines mean?
<cecil44> can't login after upgrade
<dbglt> any ideas how kubuntu fares in intrepid? I'm not sure if I should download the alpha 4 image, since I know kubuntu hardy had problems that ubuntu didn't...
<jscinoz> JontheEchidna, of august or sept?
<JontheEchidna> jscinoz: this month
<jscinoz> oh darn
<jscinoz> probably not gonna make it in then :P
<jscinoz> oh well it can live on my ppa until intrepid+1
<RAOF> jscinoz: There's always the option if FFe's, or you could ask for sponsorship directly.
<jscinoz> RAOF, FFe?
<RAOF> Feature-freeze exception.
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> who would i ask for sponsorship directly?
<jscinoz> or do i just go through the normal upload to revu and wait process :P
<RAOF> Right.
<jscinoz> >_<
<RAOF> We haven't been very good with revu this cycle.  Sorry.
<jscinoz> :P not a problem, just gonna go set up an intrepid vm to make sure it works fine on it
<jscinoz> only been tested on sid.
<BonezAU> How stable is Intrepid right now? i've been using ubuntu for years and I am comfortable with recovering from big problems.. Last I tried Alpha 2 and it was not very stable - is it worth me downloading alpha 4? has there been many improvements?
<LSD|Ninja> BonezAU: I'd say try it out in a virtual machine if you're that concerned but last I checked, it had a couple of problems that cramped it there too :/
<BonezAU> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers have been updated? I have a 9600GT that won't work with hardy
<RAOF> Yes
<Hobbsee> BonezAU: depends whether you run into particular bugs or not.
<Hobbsee> BonezAU: nvidia ---> may be a problem.  try and see, if you like
<Lynoure> I've read Ibex will offer an encrypted private directory for users. Is that only for new users or will upgrading to Ibex also create it to existing users?
<Hobbsee> good question
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I hope there will be a good answer, too :)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: probably.  i'd guess you want to ask that in #ubuntu-server, on a weekday.
<Hobbsee> kirkland should know.
<Hobbsee> as i think he's done the work on it
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: The people who know about it are mostly only there, or is it a server-only feature? (more useful for laptops, I'd think)
<Hobbsee> the former
<Hobbsee> so, i'm not sure why the server guys did it.  but i'm fairly sure tehy did.
<jpds> Lynoure: I think there's a script which you just run and it sets it up.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: ok, thanks, I'll try to remember to ask them on Monday.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: you're welcome
<Hobbsee> jpds: please tell me that the script does not start with a, and end in x, or something.
<jpds> Hobbsee, Lynoure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jpds> Hobbsee: "ecryptfs-setup-private"
<Lynoure> jpds: so not automatically?
<jpds> Lynoure: Planned is: "Hook PAM to use login password to unwrap an ecryptfs mount passphrase and automatically mount on login" according to the page.
<Lynoure> jpds: that's mounting, not creating.
<jpds> Lynoure: Yeah, and "ecyptfs-setup-private" does the creating.
<Lynoure> jpds: I'd actually prefer it not to get mounted automatically, nor to use my login password
<Lynoure> I'd feel security of it to be less if it uses the password people dutifully tend to enter to anything calling itself sudo, but I'm cynical in these things. =)
<jpds> There'd probably be a way to tweak it; but kirkland would know best.
<Lynoure> ok, thanks.
<BonezAU> sweet
<BonezAU> I want to try out intrepid in a VM but Vista takes up all my RAM.. I have a brand new PC with 4gb of ram.. sigh
 * BonezAU pwned
<LSD|Ninja> If Vista is taking up all your RAM and you have 4GB then something is seriously wrong and it's not Vista.
<BonezAU> well ok, I have 1.63gb left
<BonezAU> I have a feeling if I was running XP on this machine i'd have 3gb left
<LSD|Ninja> No, you'd have 1.63GB left
<fatal_> I just upgraded my (freshly installed) virtualbox ubuntu hardy to intrepid. I get to the login (gdm), there's a mouse pointer but neither mouse nor keyboard input works.... Anyone got any ideas what to do?
<Ng> anyone tried out interpid on an Intel G45 board yet?
<vistakiller> fatal_ i have the same problem try to do fresh install in vb
<Raspberry> is the Net Installer for Alpha 4 completely broken?
<Raspberry> is the Net Installer for Alpha 4 completely broken?
<Raspberry> I can't "select / install" software
<Raspberry> ok -- the problem was the mythtv-frontend package
<Raspberry> doesn't eixst
<Raspberry> is there anyway to test a CDROM drive in Linux?
<Raspberry> The reason for my question is my ubuntu 8.04 box has stopped detecting media in the cdrom
<Raspberry> cdrom drive
<Raspberry> if I type "mount /media/cdrom" it says no media found
<Raspberry> medium found, sorry
<Raspberry> it's the only CD drive in the system
<Raspberry> sorry -- I should be asking this in #ubuntu... wrong channel :D
<DrHalan1> hey
<DrHalan1> i was wondering if its possible to make libnotify not overlay my gnome-panel
<DrHalan1> but be position a bit more upwards
<Lunks> If I switch over to another keyboard layout (phisically, from an ABNT2 to US-Intl) how can I change it on Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> Lunks: system > preferences > keyboard?
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure it under preferences
<alfons> C-x
<alfons> C-x
<gustavo> Hi. I'm testing Intrepid and my wireless connection doesn't work anymore. I have no clue on what I have to do to fix this. I already installed the relevant driver via the Restricted Drivers Manager and I also checked that the restricted modules for the kernel were installed. Why doesn't it work?
<gustavo> The WiFi LED on my laptop is on, but according to knetworkmanager "wireless is disabled" and I can't see anything in the list of available conections
<askand> How are these two specs going? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-visual-refresh and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/usb-installation-images ? I noticed they have the same Assignee and Drafter
 * penguin42 could do with some help and suggestions about debugging something to the point where I can file a useful set of bugs on Alpha 4
<penguin42> has anyone else seen a boot end up with a red screen? (after the language selection)
<penguin42> ok, lets try a different one - hangs on heavy disc IO?
<tony_> can someone help me. I'm getting ""/var/tmp/kdecache-tony" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0" when i try to install synaptic because adept won't work right either
<penguin42> is your uid 1000 ?
<tony_> penguin42: i'm not sure how i set that
<penguin42> it's probably the default for the first user?
<tony_> ok, yes it is
<tony_> it shows 1000 in kde user manager
<tony_> so do i just set the uid of kdecache-tony to uid 0 to make it work?
<tony_> it seems anything requiring root permissions gives me probs. adept, nvidia driver install, etc
 * penguin42 would have thought that directory should be owned by your user, not root
<tony_> yes, it says it's owned by me
<slipttees> hey...that's open Untitled window in firefox ever
<slipttees> test in hackint0sh.org webpage
<penguin42> The manual install partitioner seems very very very basic
<godzirra> Howdy folks.
<rconan> is there an easy way to dualboot intrepid with hardy?
<JontheEchidna> install it on a separate partition
<godzirra> I am trying to just get intrepid to boot on a laptop, and with noapic in the boot options, it gets to the ubuntu logo and then takes forever to boot.
<rconan> actually... how big is the install? I might have a spare disk
<godzirra> I've been waiting for probably... 10 minutes?
<rconan> what's the likelyhood that upgrading to intrepid will completely mess up my computer? I like the idea of testing things and maybe contributing but would like a semi-usable environment
<kavon> imo try the live cd if you want to test
<kavon> theres a strong chance things will be broken, and trying to get work done will be a pain
<rbrunhuber> If Networkmanager is running i cannot connect to wireless networks. (Worked before)
<rbrunhuber> I have to disable Networkmanager (sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManger stop) and start wpa_supplicant manually to get a connection.
<Teisei> rbrunhuber: So you see the networks but can't connect, right ?
<rbrunhuber> yes
<rbrunhuber> Teisei: yes.
<Teisei> Have you tried NetworkManager alternatives like wicd ?
<Teisei> Wicd works well on my laptop :)
<rbrunhuber> Teisei: No i haven't because up to now everything worked fine with NM
<Teisei> Did it occur after an update ?
<rbrunhuber> Teisei: I think so but I'm not 100% sure.
<Teisei> If it broke after an update ... well the best thing I think is to just wait for the next update that hopefully will fix the problem
<Teisei> What OS are your running ?
<Teisei> Version of Ubuntu
<rbrunhuber> Teisei: Kubuntu Intrepid
<Teisei> I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid
<Teisei> I wonder if it's just KDE
<rbrunhuber> Teisei: I think I'm lucky I still have a old version of nm in /var/cache/apt/archives/. Maybe i should try to downgrade.
<Teisei> You can also downgrade from Synaptic
<Teisei> Yes
<rbrunhuber> Teisei: I do a downgrade now. I will be back in a few minutes.
<Teisei> Ok
<godzirra> kavon:  I tried the live cd.. I can't get it to boot the livecd.
<rbrunhuber_> Teisei: back again.
<rbrunhuber_> did not work downgrading.
<Teisei> Hmm
<Teisei> I wonder if it's the wpa-supplicant that's causing the problems ...
<Teisei> If it for some reason is unable to work correctly when NM is active
<rbrunhuber_> Teisei: I think it is networkmanager
<rbrunhuber_> Teisei:  I see a lot of these in the logs: Invalid connection: 'NMSettingIP4Config' / 'method' invalid: 1
<Teisei> In dmesg or ?
<rbrunhuber_> no /var/log/messages
<Teisei> Starting NM creates lines in /var/log/messages ?
<Teisei> tail -f /var/log/messages
<rbrunhuber_> Teisei: no but trying to associate.
<rbrunhuber_> I'll retry tomorrow.
<Teisei> I searched Google for the error message ... nothing useful there :/
<Teisei> Programmers will sort it out I think :]
<Teisei> The mess
<rbrunhuber_> Teisei: I tried google to ;-)
<Teisei> Maybe programmers are trying to solve the problem as we talk ...
<Teisei> Since it's already addressed
<sodoku> can anyone help me getting my nvidia card to work?
<sodoku> nvidia-glx-177 is isntalled, but i only get the console
<Teisei> I have 173 installed
<Teisei> It works better than 177 imo
<sodoku> both don't work for me
<sodoku> i updatet from hardy
<shingen> wow, lotsa bugs... what's the beta timeline?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-24
<chowmeined> when would be a good time to test for platform bugs?
<chowmeined> installing ubuntu server on a variety of dell server machines
<chowmeined> and installing ubuntu desktop on a variety of dell desktops and workstations
<ubuntu_> hay all quick question, I am trying to install 8.10 from the cd, but the installer keeps crashing. What is the console command to install?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Klick__> Hey all, I was using ipw2200 and my wireless device has always been seen, I just recently applied the latest upgrade via synaptic and now the device is not found.  I am running Linux x41 2.6.24-21-generic and when I try to manualy modprobe ipw2200 I get a bunch of unknown symbols in dmesg, any help?
<Pici> Klick__: You're running Intrepid with 2.6.24?
<Klick__> Pici, I am runing hardy
<Klick__> and just doing the daily updates it recomends
<Pici> Klick__: This channel is only for Intrepid support, ask in #ubuntu please :)
<Klick__> i asked there also, no luck
<Pici> Klick__: Be patient.
<DanaG> Odd... nouveau seems to actually be SLOWER than nv, for me.  Odd.
<siimo> hi i am testing intripid at the moment and my xorg crashes maybe 5-10 times a day randomly.. when scrolling or doing whatever in any random program..  im running latest nvidia drivers
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41427
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41427 in ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> The bug seems not to be getting very much developer attention.
<Joeb454> hey, anybody around?
<Joeb454> nobody?
<Joeb454> is there likely to be any issues in upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid but keeping the same /home partition?
<DanaG> There shouldn't be.
<DanaG> Just be aware of breakage risk, as usual with any development version.
<Joeb454> naturally
<DanaG> For example, the nvidia 71 and 96 drivers are nonfunctional.
<Joeb454> I have intel :)
<DanaG> Don't you just love closed-source hardware?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Intel should be easy, then.
 * jtechidna is sad the 71 and 96 drivers are nonfunctional
<Joeb454> I also have rsync backup my home dir to a server
<Joeb454> so I'll do that once more before I upgrade, and mod the script to backup the intrepid install to a different dir
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to start the gui install program on a livecd from the console?
<Joeb454> ubiquity?
<Joeb454> shadowhywind, just open a terminal on the live cd and enter "ubiquity"
<Joeb454> without the quotes
<shadowhywind> k, will give that a try and see what happens
<Joeb454> actually wait
<Joeb454> enter "(ubiquity &)"
<Joeb454> without quotes - that will let you close the terminal then ;)
<DanaG> close with exit, not close button.
<DanaG> otherwise, it'll still quit the installer.
<shadowhywind> k, actraully i will forget the & since i want to see the errors on the console
<DanaG> Handy hint: detach it later, if you wish, like this:
<DanaG> CTRL-Z
<DanaG> 'bg'
 * Joeb454 found a bug
<Joeb454> lol
<Joeb454> anyway, gonna reboot and install intrepid over hardy :)
<shadowhywind> thats what i was plaining on doing
<Joeb454> I'll come back and let you know how it goes
<Joeb454> if not, check joeb454.co.uk to see :P
<Joeb454> it is 2am after all
<discombobulated> just installed kubuntu alpha 4 and my other partitions aren't mounted
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<DayOldPorridge> Can anyone help me out with the fix to the pam problem?   It keeps giving me an "authentication error" whenever I try to log in.  I've read the bug report about it, and also the fix to it.  But I'm not quite sure I understand what lines I'm supposed to edit or remove in /etc/pam.d/common-session?
<DanaG> There's a one-line command you can run to paste it.
<DanaG> Either that, or you can run the upgrade.
<DayOldPorridge> Can't really run the upgrade, as I have no internet access on my extra ubuntu partition without KPPP installed.
<DayOldPorridge> What is the one-line command?
<DanaG> Aah, one thing you can do: download the new version deb, and install via command line.
<DanaG> The one-liner is one that'd need copy-and-paste.
<DanaG> So it'd be easier to download the fixed deb and put it on a flash drive, or something.
<DayOldPorridge> Ahh mmkay.
<DanaG> .. then again, you could copy and paste into a script file.
<DayOldPorridge> No extra dependencies I'd need?
<DanaG> Lemme' check.
<DanaG> Hmm, libpam-runtime....
<DanaG> Nope, no versioned depends.
<DayOldPorridge> Oh, okay.  Guess I'll just download the updated .deb, then.
<DayOldPorridge> Pam 1.0.1-3ubuntu3, right?
<DanaG> Whatever's the newest, I'd imagine.
<kavon> so when is the alpha theme for Ibex final going to show up?
<kavon> is it alpha 5, when is that?
<gnomefreak> kavon: the links you need is in the topic
<DayOldPorridge> After I installed pam 1.0.1-3, whenever I try to start Intrepid, it drops me to a login console.  And when I try to login, it says "login incorrect".
<DayOldPorridge> Did this happen to anybody else?
<kavon> Alpha 5, sept 4th
<kavon> i see aug 28th has an artwork deadline
<kavon> so im assuming thats when we'll first see the radical new theme :)
<DayOldPorridge> Is no one else having the problem after updating pam?  :/
<timboy> I upgraded to intrepid on my lenovo t61p and I used to be able to use my scroll button by adding this to my xorg.conf: Option "EmulateWheel" "true" Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2" under configured mouse. However after upgrading it doesn't work anymore... :( can someone help?
<crimsun> DayOldPorridge: which version precisely?
<crimsun> from the topic of -devel:  pam 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 broken (bug #259867)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259867
<DayOldPorridge> It's pam 1.0.1-3ubuntu2
<crimsun> DayOldPorridge: did you check that bug?
<DayOldPorridge> Yes, and that's why I upgraded from 1.0.1-2 to 1.0.1-3
<DayOldPorridge> But I guess something must have gone wrong when installing
<DayOldPorridge> Because I don't even get the login screen now
<crimsun> if you have a desktop cd, boot from it, chroot in, (re)install the fixed package.
<DayOldPorridge> Kay
<DayOldPorridge> It gives a few exit errors after sudo make.  Would there be a .deb of 1.0.1.-3, by any chance?
<timboy> anyone willing to help me with my xorg?
<peanutb> anyone feel like trying to troubleshoot some networking problems? i dont know where to start
<timboy> peanutb, looks like everyone is troubleshooting their own issues... what's yours?
<peanutb> timboy; both the wireless and ethernet interfaces get ips as soon as i log in
<peanutb> and it defaults to wired
<timboy> what does your interfaces file say? /etc/network/interfaces?
<peanutb> whatever is going on, i need to get to sleep... im gonna try reinstalling networkmanager
<peanutb> it appears to be the cause of the problem
<hischild> Seems that quite a bit of packages have been removed from the default installation. I might've missed it, but is there a changelog of this?
<crimsun> you could check the changelog for, say, ubuntu-meta
 * hischild checks
<hischild> i've found a changelog and aptitude was removed. Where would i go to find a reason why? I'm fairly sure there was a reason, but i'm wondering why as it was my fav package manager.
<chronographer> hi. i get this error runnnig thunderbird: /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hischild> chronographer, try locating the file yourself. update the search libraries with updatedb and then locate it with locate. ==> sudo updatedb && locate libxpcom.so
<chronographer> and I also get funny 'apt-get-autoremove' messages... i.e. I uninstall something and now I have 335mb of redundant packages including gcc eclipse etc
<hischild> those might be old versions still installed or packages in your cache.
<chronographer> this may take some time eh?
<chronographer> nvm.
<chronographer> i have some in matlabs /op/matlab folder and some in /usr/lib/t-bird
<hischild> hmm .. it might take some time, but makes sure your file db is up2date. Anyway, you have the files. Have you tried to start on command line? might give some more info.
<chronographer> yep, thats what I'm doing... thunderbird says "thunderbird is already running" which is wrong. command line gives missing .so files. I am ln -s all the files from mozillas directorys to /usr/lib and then there is another error for the next file!
<chronographer> well. no more error messages, just says thunderbird is already running
<chronographer> oh well... i been meaning to try evolution
<hischild> hmm ...
<hischild> well gl with evolution ... haven't used thunderbird in a while and it was back on windows then ... using evolution for myself lately, works like a charm so far
<hischild> i can't seem to set the time correctly, the window to adjust dissapears after i attempt to set it.
<hischild> ok nvm that, i used the window wrong.
<chronographer> that was painless. um.. can I import my contacts from thunderbird? I guess you wouldn't know!
<hischild> i'm afraid you're right. Perhaps that you can check the faq of evolution?
<hischild> i'm having some random stuttering in my music without reason. Also my volume wheel isn't working. Can i get some assistance in troubleshooting this?
<nIRV_> greetings -- could someone running on intrepid confirm seahorse gedit plugin and file association are not working? thanks
<mikele> Hi, someone can help me for an audio card Realtek?
<Cutter> hi
<Cutter> are you going to change Ubuntu's default wallpaper in intrepid?
<Cutter> the current one is very nice and I don't see anything better at the wiki
<siegie> the current one is assosiatted with hardy i think
<Cutter> it will be hard to change it without regress
<hardy> Hi, I installed Interpix ubuntu, then kubunt-desktop but I couldn't find kde in the gdm login screen
<hwilde_> intrepid is coming out soon huh
<hwilde_> i haven't had any updates for like a week
<hardy> hwilde_:  I installed Interpix ubuntu, then kubunt-desktop but I couldn't find kde in the gdm login screen, any idea?
<hwilde_> you should be running kdm
<hwilde_> for kubuntu
<hwilde_> gdm for gnome
<hwilde_> for kicks,  /etc/init.d/gdm stop     /etc/init.d/kdm start
<hardy> hwilde_: but I want to have both and previously gdm recognize kde and gnome
<hwilde_> do you understand what gdm stands for
<hwilde_> and what kdm stands for
<hardy> hwilde_: yes gnome display manager doesn't mean it cannot load kde, no?
<hwilde_> yep
<hwilde_> hardy,  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7995/
<hwilde_>     sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   to switch between
<hischild> Has anyone attempted to use wireless with atheros et?
<hischild> *yet
<hwilde_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on various laptops, including the ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<hwilde_> hischild, so... yes
<hwilde_> but :/
<hischild> hmm
<hischild> and let it so happen that i have that same chipset (AR5007EG)
<hischild> ah well, i feel a challenge coming ^^
<hwilde_> you might wanna check  http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/madwifi-devel/2007/9/20/271523
<hwilde_> and fedora  http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=196410
<hwilde_> "AR5007EG finally supported "
<hwilde_> so, it's out there...
<hischild> i've had it working on hardy, but haven't tried on intrepid yet
<hwilde_> is there a supported way to run both so you can have a stable partition and an intrepid beta test
<hwilde_> without using duplicate diskspace u know
<hischild> hmm in theory pretty much everything is possible ... but i wouldn't really know how
<hardy> hwilde_: when I try dpkg-reconfigure gdm it doesn't give me any options
<hischild> but i'm reading this and it says it's only in the 2.6.27 kernels it works, but intrepid is only at 2.6.26
<hwilde_> hardy, doesnt it look like this   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<hischild> you have both installed right hardy?
<hischild> try reconfiguring kdm instead of gdm
<hischild> my wlan card is still misdetected :( ar24x instead of ar5007
<hwilde_> hal update
<hischild> hmm?
<hischild> i'm gonna see if i can use ndiswrapper so ill have at least one way of connecting after the weekend ( need wireless then to get online after school :) )
<hischild> how to find out what driver is used for my wlan card atm?
<hwilde_> lsmod
<hwilde_> probly ath_pci
<hwilde_> grep ieee80211
<hwilde_> that should point you in the right direction
<DayOldPorridge> Is there another way to fix the pam issue besides installing the updated version of pam?  Since I don't have internet access on my Ubuntu laptop at the moment, I can only put the update on a flashdrive and then install it from source.  I did that, however the update to pam 1.0.1-3ubuntu2 didn't seem to fix the log-in problem.
<Ampelbein> DayOldPorridge: You could put the .deb on the flashdrive and use dpkg -i to install (if all dependencies are met)
<Ampelbein> oh wait. forget my comment.
<Ampelbein> you did just that already.
<DayOldPorridge> Yeah
<DayOldPorridge> Well, I didn't install the .deb, just installed from source.  But that shouldn't make much of a difference, right?
<Ampelbein> since the deb is built from the source package it should not make a difference.
<Ampelbein> anyway, what bug are you talking about? can you give the bugnumber on launchpad?
<DayOldPorridge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/259867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DayOldPorridge> There's a script that's supposed to fix it, but I'm not really sure how to apply it
<DayOldPorridge> It's in the post by Stefano Maioli
<Ampelbein> DayOldPorridge: Boot from live-cd and then exchange pam_deny.so with pam_permit.so in /etc/pam.d/common-session.
<DayOldPorridge> There's no line with pam_deny.so in the common-session file, but there's "session required pam_permit.so".
<DayOldPorridge> That's where I seem to get lost, because the common-session file seems like it should be fine.
<Ampelbein> DayOldPorridge: are sure you are editing the correct file? and not the one on the live-cd-filesystem? sorry for asking but thats a trap i ran into sometime before.
<DayOldPorridge> I'm logged into the root prompt on recovery mode, so nope.  Unless somehow the root file is different from the regular users' one?
<DayOldPorridge> The recovery mode for intrepid, that is.
<Ampelbein> no, should not be different.
<DayOldPorridge> Do you think you could show me what your common-session file looks like?  Or should I try posting mine on the forums and see if anyone can help?
<Ampelbein> DayOldPorridge: http://paste.debian.net/15507/
<luke> Hi everybody, I have a problem with my madwifi, I had it working and then it suddenly stopped I reinstalled multiple versions including the svn but still nothing works. I have messed with the restricted drivers and that didn't work also. I have an acer aspire 5570 with a ar5007EG wifi card.
<luke> any body any ideas
<bluesmoke> seems nautilus has lost the ability to show "custom" mimetype icons
<bluesmoke> the one emerald sets up doesn't work and neither does the one I'm trying to add for application/x-bittorrent
<askand> Hi, where was the decision abot choosing F-spot and EOG over gThumb taken? IRC or some mailinlist?
<mherm_> I'm trying Kubuntu Interpid Alpha 4 under VirtualBox, but am unable to boot from the disk (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/40202/ ). Suggestions anyone?
<siegie> askand: what do you have at the moment?
<penguin42> mherm_: I remember seeing a note somewhere about a bug where it won't boot in VirtualBox
<penguin42> mherm_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Confirmed]
<mherm_> thanks, that seems to be it...
<SeveredCross> askand: Uhm, probably an internal decision made by the release team or something.
<SeveredCross> askand: Why, got something against F-Spot/EOG?
 * penguin42 doesn't find F-Spot that intuitive
<SeveredCross> Really? I quite like it.
<penguin42> SeveredCross: I find myself downloading it using F-Spot and then starting up Digikam to sort, crop, scale and fiddle with them
<SeveredCross> Never used Digikam. Can't stand KDE apps for the most part.
<penguin42> hehe all a matter of personal preference - I tend to use a mix
<SeveredCross> :)
<Laney> Erm
<Laney> Clicking any of the directories in "Places" launches my default media player. This bug known?
<Sharpie> i can't add/change autostart programs (using gnome-session-properties). when i try adding anything it alerts "the startup command cannot be empty". is this a reported bug?
<mok0> Sharpie: you could find out, and report it if not
<Sharpie> i'm trying to find out by asking here =o
<Sharpie> mok0, are you using intrepid atm? if so, can you add anything new to sessions?
<mok0> Sharpie: I'm not, unfortunately. Just lurking around to see what problems it has :-)
<Sharpie> bah i'll just report it then
<Ampelbein> Sharpie: doesn't work for me either.
<Sharpie> Ampelbein: i'll give you the bug report link once i report it so you can confirm it there
<Ampelbein> kk
<Sharpie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/260910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260910 in gnome-session "The gnome-session-properties alerts "the startup command cannot be empty" whenever I try adding an autostart program" [Undecided,New]
<Sharpie> Ampelbein: confirm it please =o
<Ampelbein> done
<askand> SeveredCross:  mentioing it because of thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898940
<Sharpie> now launchpad's gonna spam me again
<Laney> Can someone try and confirm bug #260913 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260913 in nautilus "Launching quick launch directories runs VLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260913
<rconan> how come an upgrade to intrepid wants to remove loads of packages?
<rconan> are there packages which haven't been added to intrepid repos yet?
<Unksi> rconan: are you using kde?
<Splex> Anyone know how to fix this problem when running apt-get update?  W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package perl W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rconan> Unksi, i'm using some of the ubuntustudio packages which are the ones it wants to remove
<rconan> Unksi, not kde though
<Unksi> ok
<rconan> Unksi, not sure if i was doing the upgrade right though. i'm trying it again now
<Unksi> im not sure, but i guess it should be done with update-manager^ no idea about ubuntu studio
<rconan> Unksi, i was just using apt-get with a changed sources.list like one used to do in the past. now i'm seeing what update-manager -d has to offer
<rconan> Unksi, still wants to remove ubuntustudio-desktop and some of its dependancies
<rconan> oh well... hopefully i'll be able to reinstall them post-upgrade
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> rconan: at least the metapackage exists
<rconan> Unksi, i just saw the download time so upgrade is waiting until a suitable time anyway
<dupondje> I boot my system, and I don't get any icons/menubar on my gnome desktop ...
<dupondje> can login .. but then I don't get anything on my desktop
<dupondje> any id ?
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got a static ip setup through /etc/network/interfaces and every time the machine boots it uses dhcp. If I set the network interfaces through the gui to manual it reverts to dhcp again
<dupondje> JediMaster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/259214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259214 in network-manager "wired connection settings are lost after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> known bug
<dupondje> and Network-Manager doesn't look @ /etc/network/interfaces
<dupondje> if u know how to edit the file manually
<dupondje> u can remove network-manager
<dupondje> :)
<JediMaster> what file does it look at then? =)
<dupondje> no id
<dupondje> its really fucked network-manager atm
<dupondje> buggy as shit :)
<JediMaster> guess I'm not the only one it's affecting heh
<dupondje> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<dupondje> pulseaudio errors ? :s
<dupondje> If I right click I get a menu
<dupondje> but else desktop is empty
<dupondje> can load some progs from that menu :s
<dupondje> but thats it ... :s
<JediMaster> well, just added on to your report dupondje
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> but now I have really crap error :s empty desktop :(
<JediMaster> heh, how did that happen? straight after upgrading?
<dupondje> Intrepid was working ok ...
<dupondje> just came home
<dupondje> booted pc
<dupondje> and nothing :P
<dupondje> only have the Gnome background
<dupondje> and I can use 'Openbox'
<dupondje> gnome-panel&
<dupondje> and then I get it :s
<dupondje> wtf :)
<dupondje> all sleeping here ?
<dupondje> :p
<Splex> nope
<dupondje> any id's then ? :D
<Splex> ?
<Splex> empty desktop, strange
<dupondje> no 'login sound' neither it seems
<dupondje> no icons
<dupondje> no panel :s
<Splex> i had that problem yesterday, and when i killed x with ctrl-alt backspace... it loaded up fine after that
<dupondje> here it doesn't :P
<Splex> hmmm
<Splex> did u take a look at your logs
<dupondje> nothing strange :(
<dupondje> If I load gnome-panel manual
<dupondje> it works fine :s
<Splex> did you try making a new account and logging in with that?
<dupondje> no ...
<dupondje> :)
<Splex> never know when your user config is no good after an update... and an experimental one at that :P
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> there I even can't login
<dupondje> Unknown option --choose-session=openbox-session
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> selected other session
<dupondje> and now it works :)
<dupondje> rofl
<dupondje> somehow default login session got changed
<dupondje> thx dude ! :D
<Lunks> Is 'domount' gone on intrepid?
<pwnguin> am i going crazy, or does firefox constantly bring up a bookmark action the first time i click on the bookmark menu?
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-17
<DanaG> So, I see the whole screen flicker, because it redraws continuously... at about 1 or 2 FPS.
<lifeofguenter> hmm that does not sound good
<DanaG> yeah, I went back to non-gfxboot.
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> please anyone with karmic and /home in ext4 partition can help me?
<EagleScreen> I need the /etc/fstab line for /home in ext4
<EagleScreen> anyone can paste it for me, please?
<DanaG> UUID=02ba95db-853e-49df-b90e-294c806cac54 /home		ext4	relatime	 0       2
<DanaG> I'm not sure on the options, though -- I've changed mine.
<DanaG> I think the default may be relatime,errors=remount-ro
<DanaG> But the "0    2" is correct -- makes it check it after root.
<ripps> Isn't everybody's UUID unique?
<DanaG> yeah, to get your uuid, 'sudo blkid '
<EagleScreen> i am interested in options and in <dump> <pass> integers
<EagleScreen> do you think this is right?
<EagleScreen> /dev/sda4	/home	ext4	relatime,errors=remount-ro	0	2
<EagleScreen> /dev/sda4	/home ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 2
<Spee_der> Is there a way with the Karmic kernel 2.6.31.-5 #24 in the command line to tell it to NOT look for the battery state please ?? This is where it is locking up on boot.....
<Spee_der> I finally got to the boot menu list screen..... Phew.....
<DanaG> EagleScreen: looks about right to me.
<EagleScreen> thanks
<billybigrigger> EagleScreen, default for ext4 on my system is just relatime
<billybigrigger> UUID=ac555012-2a40-4641-9b85-373f8db7e929 /home           ext4    relatime        0       2
<EagleScreen> thanks billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> np
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12898
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12898 in Serial ATA "External drive on eSATA are not considered as removable/hotplug" [Normal,Rejected: invalid]
<DanaG> Invalid?  Hah!
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12127
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 12127 in hald "HAL does not consider eSATA drives to be hotpluggable" [Normal,New]
<J-_> Is there anyway to reconfigure pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<J-_> why doesn't PulseAudio Preferences work in Kubuntu karmic?
<DanaG> I've been wondering that, myself.
<crashsystems> Is anyone aware of a bug in Karmic that causes the screensaver not to turn on? I just searched on Launchpad and did not find anything.
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with flash and chromium?
<crashsystems> billybigrigger: not much, no. it is not perfect, but not much worse than flash in firefox
<billybigrigger> where is your flash .so located?
<billybigrigger> and are you using the newest update alpha of flash?
<crashsystems> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<crashsystems> I'm using the generic flash 10 32 bit from adobe.com
<billybigrigger> 10.0.32.18
<billybigrigger> 64bit right?
<crashsystems> 10.0 r32
<crashsystems> I'm on 64bit ubuntu, but using 32 bit flash.
<crashsystems> chromium for linux is always built 32bit
<mase_work> are kubuntu karmic issues discussed in #ubuntu+1 also or is it only for ubuntu ?
<Mactabilis> ello
<Mactabilis> anyone running UNR on a Samsung NC10 ?
<billybigrigger> mase_work, +1 chat is here only
<kurisuto> Question:  I want to install version 5.8 of Catalyst (a Perl-based web development framework).  I've got Ubuntu 9.04 installed.  Ubuntu 9.04 has Catalyst 5.7 (an old version).  I see that Karmic has Catalyst 5.8.  Is there some way I can take advantage of that Catalyst 5.8 package from Karmic to install Catalyst 5.8 in my Ubuntu 9.04 installation?  Or is that definitely impossible?
<Mactabilis> noone testing the unr koala on a nc10 ? :(
<billybigrigger> you can't run karmic packages in jaunty
<crashsystems> kurisuto: I think that would depend upon what Catalyst in Karmic was dependent upon, and the version numbers
<DanaG> ugh, naming collision with ATI drivers.  =þ
<kurisuto> Is it an unwise thing to try to do, in general?
<crashsystems> I think the worst thing that would happen is that you'd have a broken package to uninstall
<kurisuto> Any pointer as to how I'd go about trying it?
<crashsystems> download the package and see if it will install
<Mactabilis> anyone using karmic UNR at all ? :)
<billybigrigger> anyone here use gnome-shell?
<danbhfive1> Mactabilis: Im testing the bootup time on a eee1000HE
<Mactabilis> danbhfive1 hows the netbook-launcher running for ya ? Mine crashed like every 5min. If I remove a favortie -> crash, if I select "Services" --> crash, and so on. Did you notice something alike ?
<danbhfive1> Mactabilis: actually, I've been avoiding using it, since my fan didn't seem to be spinning up
<Mactabilis> mh, I see. Anyone else who tried karmic UNR ?
<mase_work> Mactabilis:  what is UNR ?
<x1250> billybigrigger, 'you can't' is too much, and probably false. You can, but it may not work.
<Mactabilis> mase_work Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<mase_work> ah ok
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would export find_task_by_vpid in their kernels.
<DanaG> http://www.nabble.com/-Cooker--Re:--RPM--cooker-non-free-release-fglrx-8.620-2mdv2010.0-td24636966.html
<billybigrigger> catalyst 5.8 is debian testing
<billybigrigger> you could easily request a merge on launchpad and have 5.8 built for karmic :P
<billybigrigger> Package libcatalyst-perl squeeze (testing) (perl): The Elegant MVC Web Application Framework
<billybigrigger> 5.80007-1: all
<billybigrigger> oh, he left a few mins ago haha
<DanaG> ntfs-3g is giving me a mere 500 kilobytes per second on a (same-drive) copy.  That's utterly pathetic.
<DanaG> ... especially considering my 5-megabit-down internet connection... is 640 kilobytes.
<DanaG> NTFS-3G is actually slower than my internet connection!
<SodaPhish> greetings all
<billybigrigger> DanaG, USB?
<DanaG> Nope, SATA.
<billybigrigger> i've found USB transfers deadly slow lately
<DanaG> hmm, I've just had issues with ntfs-3g, always.
<DanaG> It's always been dog-slow.
<DanaG> When SATA is slower than internet... yeah, that's bad.
<DanaG> And it bogs down the rest of the system, too... as if it were an old, old old system.
<DanaG> oh, I forgot I had set the thing to do a backup at 6 sharp.
<DanaG> Sun Aug 16 20:23:30 PDT 2009
<DanaG> or rather, 6PM.
<bjsnider> DanaG, do you have a powerful cpu in that rig?
<bjsnider> knowing you it's probably something obscure with no linux driver
<DanaG> bjsnider: actually, this is my EliteBook -- Core 2 Duo.
<spo>  is user2 part of group user2 even though  my /etc/group file says  user2:x:1002:      (without user2 being behind the last :)
<mpontillo> spo: if that is user2's primary group, yes. you can verify with "sudo -u user2 groups"
<Severian> Howdy.  I am setting up a physical machine to use for testing of Karmic.  The installer won't work if I create a root jfs filesystem.  Is only jfs broken at present?
<Severian> I am using the apha-4 alternate installer, if that makes a difference.
<nhasian> where can i go to edit the sounds for system events in karmic?
<Severian> nhasian, Sound preferences don't have many options in karmic.
<Severian> nhasian, I can help you a little with sounds, but I don't know the proper way to change them.  I just know how to hack it.
<ghindo> Does anybody else have trouble rendering certain websites with the new Firefox?
<nhasian> Severian, haha i thought they had moved the options somewhere.  you mean editing the sound events in the gui are missing completely?  thats just funny.
<nhasian> Severian, I was hoping to add the sound events to empathy as it appears they are missing altogether.
<AnAnt> Hello, does alternate installer support WPA connections ?
<Severian> nhasian, You can't change the events at the moment.  I assume some other dialog will appear later.
<nhasian> Severian, I'll keep my fingers crossed.
<nhasian> Severian, thanks for your help i'm heading off to bed
<Severian> bye, nhandler
<AnAnt> Hello, what's a good method to copy package selections from one machine to another ?
<Severian> AnAnt, In Synaptic, go to File/Generate Package Download Script   on the first machine.  Run that script on the second machine.
<AnAnt> any other way ?
<rek> i need proprietary drivers for nvidia for jaunty
<rek> they worked with hardy but now.... i'm stuck
<hifi> see the topic, this channel is for karmic, the next release
<hifi> jaunty support at #ubuntu
<rek> they sent me here
<AnAnt> rek: theck the X swat PPA
<rek> ?
<spo> is there a list of changes of karmic?
<spo> when is the next karmic relases, after the alpha 3 one
<AnAnt> rek: ask on #ubuntu-x
<spo> when does alpha 4 or beta come out?
<AnAnt> alpha4 is out
<spo> when does alpha 5 or beta 1 come out?
<mac_v> sheesh!
<Ng> spo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<mac_v> spo: what is it you are really looking for?
<mac_v> anyone tried gnome-shell? i simply cant get it to run! :(
<Ng> AnAnt: on one machine, do "dpkg --get-selections >packages.txt", then on the other machine you can do "dpkg --get-selections <packages.txt" and you'll get exactly the same package set, which may include removals, so you might want to grep out just the install ones from the list
<Ng> bah
<Ng> AnAnt: sorry, the second command should have --set-selections, not --get-selections
<spo> when did alpha 4 come out?
<spo> mac_v, i want better usb power management
<spo> ie to shut down usb hard drives configuration
<spo> so i don't have to pay for more elecriticity
<mac_v> spo: so what does it have to do with the alpa release cycle?
<mac_v> s/cycle/schedule?
<spo> mac_v, why do you ask so many questions?
<spo> mac_v, are you trying to intimidate me?
<mac_v> spo: when you are asking for something alpha4 , then alpha 5, it really seems a weird... just asking what you want would get you better answers
<AnAnt> Ng: thanks
<spo> mac_v, how come you are all up in my face and besides me?
<AnAnt> spo: I think he asked a reasonable question
<robin0800> lapic command is not reconized anymore the log file tells me to enable it
<Ng> spo: alpha 4 came out on the date shown in the wiki.ubuntu.com URL I just told you about :)
<spo> is it possible to turn off a usb hard drive through an OS like ubuntu or windows?
<mac_v> Ng: are you one of the ops? could you add the release schedule url to the bots
<Ng> mac_v: I'm not
<Severian> spo, try the normal hdparm command for spinning down drives and see how it does.
<AnAnt> Ng: what if some packages don't exist , will that cause an error ?
<AnAnt> Ng: should I run apt-get after --set-selections ?
<spo> severian, thank you, You have beent he most helpful person in this channel to me , ever
<Ng> AnAnt: probably "apt-get install" would apply the selections. non-existent packages should be ignored
<AnAnt> Ng: thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, in alpha3 PC beep was working on my laptop, yet in alpha4 it doesn't, is this a kernel or pulseaudio issue ?
<spo> anant, alpha 4 has been released. I helped release it too.
<Severian> The ubuntu channel seems more helpful, in general.  Sorry for your experience.  I have not had much luck here, but I did get one good answer.  I just try to be patient.
<spo> severian, i was just kidding/teasing the other people in here,  about what i said to you about you being the most helpful person to me , ever in this channel
<Severian> spo, that last one was for you.  The other thing I have noticed is that the testing for the next released version has been more problematic this cycle.  But, that is why I test, to try to find a few bugs.
<Severian> spo, then nevermind.
<AnAnt> Ng: hmm, apt-get install didn't apply selections
<AnAnt> nor -f install , nor dist-upgrade
<Ng> AnAnt: hrm. it's a while since I've done that, I suggest a quick google :)
<AnAnt> Ng: dselect-upgrade ! according to dpkg man page
<Ng> ah yeah
<spo> i wish there was a way for OS systems to turn off USB drives by stopping the motherboard from supplying power to usb ports
<spo> does karmic have implementations to control motherbaord power?
<spo> good night
<spo> i am going to shutdown
<Spee_der> Good morning all....
<Spee_der> I'm still stuck on this kernel 2.6.31.-6.17 hanging on * Check battery state. How to tell grub ? kernel ? to bypass this call please ?
<mac_v> !karmicschedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmicschedule
<mac_v> !KarmicSchedule is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule> bar
<mac_v> !KarmicSchedule is <reply> The Release Schedule for Karmic is : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<AnAnt> !karmicschedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmicschedule
<mac_v> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<mac_v> \o/
<AnAnt> why the # in command ?
<mac_v> i dont know just trying to figure it out with the ops
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<mac_v> ah. no need i guess
<AnAnt> ok
<Red_eeps> Well....  I managed to jump through that hoop, finally.... ..
<slacker_nl> anyone else having troubles with the newest kernel, flash and ff3.5?
<slacker_nl> ff just borks on me
<mac_v> slacker_nl: what's the problem in flash ? sound?
<slacker_nl> mac_v: it loads slow, and shutsdown ff
<slacker_nl> FF is unable to do anything, need to shutdown and then can continue
<mac_v> oh... i dont know about that
<slacker_nl> .5 kernel everything works fine
<slacker_nl> .6 fail :(
<shadeslayer> hey guys
<shadeslayer> im upgrading to alpha 4,anything i should know about? ( anything major is broken,etc,etc )
<shadeslayer> ding
<shadeslayer> ok i guess thats a no....
<mac_v> shadeslayer: from jaunty? or from alpha3?
<shadeslayer> mac_v: im doing a clean install of alpha 4
 * shadeslayer waves iso
<mac_v> shadeslayer: ok, currently running?
<shadeslayer> jaunty + KDE 4.3
<mac_v> shadeslayer: oh , kubuntu , i dont know
<shadeslayer> mac_v: ok,your in gnome? anything broken there?
<shadeslayer> mac_v: last time i visited (alpha 2) they said some updates broke hal.....
<mac_v> pulseaudio , has major issues
<shadeslayer> ahh..
<shadeslayer> no problem cuz KDE uses phonon
<shadeslayer> the only thing haunting me are the dev packages i used to compile some software will have to reinstalled
<shadeslayer> mac_v: ok just rebooting with a bootable pendrive....see you soon in karmic :)
<slacker_nl> no big issues with kubuntu
<cumulus007> Hi, my cups won't start anymore
<cumulus007> cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<cumulus007> cupsctl: Unable to connect to server: connection refused
<cumulus007> is the error message when I do /etc/init.d/cups start
<shadeslayer> oh man oh man
<shadeslayer> i cant stop ogling
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu 9.10 wont be less than heaven
<suit> shadeslayer: I *absolutely* agree!
<cumulus007> Kubuntu 9.10 is delicious :)
<shadeslayer> suit: i just need to install the nvidia drivers.... strange thing though....  jockey-kde works fine on the live CD but not on the installed system o.0
<shadeslayer> cumulus007: yeah
<suit> Earlier I went from Karmic Kubuntu to Karmic Kubuntu to try out what's new there and sheeeeesh what a world of difference.
<suit> shadeslayer: You got a NVidia non legacy card by any chance?
<shadeslayer> suit: huh???
<suit> Errr
<suit> Wow, typos.
<suit> I went from Kubuntu to Ubuntu to try that out.
<shadeslayer> suit: legacy?? i have a 8600M GT
<shadeslayer> dont think its legacy
<shadeslayer> suit: gnome seriously needs to do a 3.0
<suit> shadeslayer: Then I recommend you don't install one of the drivers recommended by the inbuilt hardware menu thingie
<suit> My performance went through the roof after installing the 190.18 ones
<shadeslayer> suit: sure....ill install it via apt
<shadeslayer> suit: you compiled them i guess?
<suit> There's a handy guide I bookmarked, real quick and easy stuff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<shadeslayer> kpackagekit notifications are awesome
<shadeslayer> :o
<suit> Man, it's such a culture shock. I tried KDE exactly once and that was about 3 years ago. Couldn't stand it.
<shadeslayer> suit: and i guess you migrated to KDE 4.3 ?
<suit> Ohhellyeah.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> 83 updates
<shadeslayer> and its been 3 days
<shadeslayer> *awesome*
 * shadeslayer checks out other things
<shadeslayer> ugh..same notifications for the volume up and down thing.....they should use kosd
<cumulus007> shadeslayer: neat-looking osd's for the volume is planned for 4.4 afaik
<shadeslayer> oh good
<shadeslayer> i need to fstab..... my data partition wont mount with locale en-IN
<cumulus007> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Feature_Plan#kdemultimedia
<shadeslayer> cumulus007: did dolphin have the tab thing earlier?
<cumulus007> shadeslayer: the tabs have been avaliable since.. uhm, a loong time ago :)
<shadeslayer> didnt notice them then
<cumulus007> File -> new tab
<cumulus007> or ctrl + T
<shadeslayer> ok so got my partitions to mount
<shadeslayer> now to install irssi and the restricted packages :)
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> and btw the boot was like 2 secs
<suit> heh
<shadeslayer> suit: yeah,it booted *alot* faster than 9.04,heck even the USB drive was quicker
<suit> Can't even begin to elaborate how much I love KDEs take on 'wobbly windows'. Just smooth. Elegant.
<shadeslayer> suit: i cant do that right now :(
<suit> w/ Compiz I'm always afraid my window has a stroke, even after tweaking it
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> suit: you recommend which nvidia drivers?
<shadeslayer> Edit August 03 2009: Latest nVidia 190.xx (BETA) 190.18.13 OpenGL 3.2 Drivers: Download
<shadeslayer> right?
<suit> Right. Since you're using Karmic you don't seem to have a problem with beta software, heh
<slacker_nl> don't like kpackagekit after a quick peek tbh
<suit> I'm using 190.18.13, too. Runs like a charm.
<shadeslayer> suit: lol.... this my first time with alpha software...learning by breaking ftw
<suit> hah
<shadeslayer> suit: although i have used Beta 9.04 and some other SVN software
<shadeslayer> +Kubuntu
<suit> Only thing that bugs me about KDE is the window resizing.
<suit> But even that got considerably smoother for me with the 190.18.13 drivers.
<shadeslayer> suit: hmm....well ill be compiling aurorae in a few mins,you could try that
<suit> hehe, i'm using aurorae
<shadeslayer> suit: oh cool!
<suit> with the Airglass-black theme
<shadeslayer> suit: they should use aurorae by default,kwin just looks bad with KDE :(
<shadeslayer> it spoils the air theme
<suit> i heard alot of people like the oxygen stuff that comes with 4.3
<shadeslayer> :o
<suit> i'm not one of them tho
<shadeslayer> suit: i just dont like the window decorations
<shadeslayer> the devs could have done a better job of them
<shadeslayer> return of kaffeine yayy
<suit> Agree. Btw, I absolutely worship the KDE devs. Just had a look at past roadmaps etc and it's crazy how much they changed in so little time
<suit> ridiculous
<shadeslayer> suit: *agree*
<suit> alright, gotta jet
<shadeslayer> sure
<suit> nice talking to a fellow fanboy, heh
<shadeslayer> bye
<suit> bye
<shadeslayer> suit: hehe
<jonick> hi anyone using karmic unr?
<ziroday> How do you enable (experimental) 3D rendering with radeonhd drivers?
<shadeslayer> 16:57 < ziroday> How do you enable (experimental) 3D rendering with radeonhd drivers?
<shadeslayer> stupid irssi
<shadeslayer> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<jonick> I was just wondering whether video perfomance on intel 9xx cards was much better than jaunty, i have three machines with intel 9xx cards, and flash player is poo with them :-)
<shadeslayer> jonick: its supposed to get better
<jonick> hmm, wonder whether to install to try it, it's ext4 in karmic yeah ?
<shadeslayer> jonick: yep
<shadeslayer> jonick: ext 4 is also available in jaunty
<jonick> hmm, had problems trying to install fedora on this bx using ext4, the partitioning went squiffy...... I didn't realise that jaunty was using ext4....
<TheInfinity> per default it used ext3
<shadeslayer> jonick: its not deafult,you will have to manually partition
<TheInfinity> (and i always would recomment ext3 until now ;) )
<jonick> Ah... Thats what I thought. I'm sure mine ext3, so that means no upgrade path from jaunty to karmic?
<shadeslayer> jonick: you can convert it to ext4
<shadeslayer> jonick: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<jonick> I'm a bit nervous after fedora thang :-/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> jonick: its a risk youll have to take.....looks safe though
<jonick> ah, well.... don't have too much on /home to loose :-)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jonick> any way... gotta go do some work... C U l8r
<shadeslayer> jonick: sure
<AnAnt> Hello, in alpha3 PC beep was working on my laptop, yet in alpha4 it doesn't, is this a kernel or pulseaudio issue
<AnAnt> ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: modprobe pcspkr
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: it is loaded
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: hmm.... maybe its muted in kmix?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I unmuted it in alsamixer
<shadeslayer> it doesnt work here either :P
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: it worked in alpha3
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: do you think that's a kernel issue or pulseaudio/alsa issue ?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I just want to know where/how to submit a bug report
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: maybe... i just insalled A4 today
<shadeslayer> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: yeah, I meant which package ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: the kernel i guess
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: or the pcspkr module
<AnAnt> well, that's part of linux-source
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: then then the kernel would be the package
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: how do you test the beep? (im using /beep in irssi)
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: in a tty1 I press backspace !
<shadeslayer> haha
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: well, are you using the latest kernel ? 2.6.31-6 ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: im upgrading.....
<AnAnt> so am I
<shadeslayer> installed like 20 mins ago
<AnAnt> so, whoever finishes upgrade first will report the bug ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: linux-headers-2.6.31-6
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: itll be you....i have a 128 kbps connection :P
<AnAnt> ok, it seems about an hour still till I finish
<AnAnt> I'll notify you of the bug number if you're online (if you didn't beat me to it)
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: ill poke around some more.....
<shadeslayer> ill be here if theres no power outage
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: do you know how to set the resolution of a tty?
<AnAnt> I don't need to in karmic
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: its set already?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: im guessing you live in India?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I know that my nickname sounds Indian, but I'm far from India or being Indian
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: yeah, karmic sets a very good resolution for tty
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: yeah....i have a friend named Anant so i was curious,im from India btw
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: are you a KDE user ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: KDE 4.3 FTW!!!!
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: im a fanboy :P
<AnAnt> ok
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: what do you use?
<AnAnt> anyone noticed that when opening a new tab in gnome-terminal, the PWD is / ?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: gnome
<shadeslayer> oh
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I noticed that you mentioned kmix, so I guessed that you use KDE
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: you can edit the profile to use whatever folder you mention
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: how's that ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: right click the terminal
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: edit current profile
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: here too? you have karmic?
<BluesKaj> yup
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: just migrated today :)
<BluesKaj> ok good
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I mean, I can't find a relavant option in profile
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: Intial Directory :
<BluesKaj> gonna install jaunty on my laptop then wait for the karmic officail release . The hardware probs with intel etc should be solved by then I hope
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: so youre downgrading ?? okies
<BluesKaj> nope, I'm on our desktop atm , but our laptop is gonna become a dual boot machine as well
<BluesKaj> my desktop actually ...wife has her own desktop
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ah..Karmic+Jaunty...cool
<BluesKaj> wife is srtictly Vista ...afraid of linux :)
<shadeslayer> its always been that way,women never want to get their hands dirty
<BluesKaj> well, it's her pc , she paid for it :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<BluesKaj> karmic is quite stable except for a few plasma glitches now and then , but it recovers quickly
<shadeslayer> plasma ftw
<richardcavell> Another day, another 80 megs of updates.... X(
<shadeslayer> richardcavell:make that 100 MB for me
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: ok, I'm a few mins away now
<AnAnt> what's FTW ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: for the win
<richardcavell> shadeslayer: I've decided not to download any more updates until the next milestone, or if they fix pulseaudio
<shadeslayer> richardcavell: aw... i have xine
 * shadeslayer smothers richardcavell in xine
 * richardcavell is grateful to be able to hear anything at all, even if while being smothered
<shadeslayer> richardcavell: haha....nice
<AnAnt> richardcavell: fix pulseaudio ?
<richardcavell> AnAnt: I can't fix it
<richardcavell> It seems that when I run Steam/wine at startup, it hogs the sound system somehow
<AnAnt> richardcavell: I see
<richardcavell> And if I then quite Steam/wine, I get sound back but it's tinny and garbled
<richardcavell> It's an exercise just to show me how much I miss sound.  You don't appreciate how much you enjoyed something until it's gone.
<shadeslayer> any idea when theyll be introducing a new network manager widget?
<BluesKaj> never, I hope , until they fix it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: the one in karmic is gnomes nm-applet right?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I just recommend wicd
<shadeslayer> wicd doesnt always work
<AnAnt> wicd ?
<BluesKaj> been using it since the jaunty widget-network fiasco
<AnAnt> oh
<shadeslayer> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<shadeslayer> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<BluesKaj> I've been informed that some atheros chips won't  wicd
<BluesKaj> run
<BluesKaj> but I guess the widget network manager in karmic is more stable from the reports I've seen
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: for kernel it is: ubuntu-bug linux
<norpan111> karmic WILL break? what is that?
<norpan111> Is it so unstable?
<norpan111> can someone tell something about big news in karmic?
<platius> norpan111; http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<norpan111> thnx
<platius> k
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: seems a pulseaudio issue
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I just found that last successful kernel is the same as alpha4's kernel
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: hmm, even pulseaudio's version is the same
<AnAnt> what is this ?@
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: uh..so? i use xine,never used pulseaudio
<AnAnt> dunno
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: :P
<AnAnt> anyways, the bug report is LP 414795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414795 in linux "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: cool...ill comment
<AnAnt> cool!
<shadeslayer> :)
<slacker_nl> that is not a bug
<slacker_nl> pc beep is aweful
<slacker_nl> good riddens!
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: dude do you have a script or something for uploading all the info you attached there?
<shadeslayer> slacker_nl: heh..its useful for some and not useful for others...all about choice
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: have a look....ill add anything you need :)
<slacker_nl> shadeslayer: still hate it though :)
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: i think you gave the wrong audio device.... it should be playback not capture
<shadeslayer> right?
<AnAnt> I didn't give, it was autogenerated by ubuntu-bug
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: ohl
<AnAnt> the only thing I wrote is till the line: I'm not sure ....
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: hehe
<Ian_Corne> hmm is there any bugreport i can subscribe to which will notify me when i can use fglrx again? :)
<scizzo-> anyone else noticing that gconfd-2 is taking up a lot of cpu usage?
 * Ian_Corne is trying fglrx on -6
<andresmh> has anyone installed the new kernel 2.6.31-6?
<andresmh> any issues to report?
<Ian_Corne> I've installed it
<Ian_Corne> not yet rebooted
<BluesKaj> other than chromium plugins crashing , no
<padman> I have, no sound no lm-sensors
<andresmh> oh sound, oh sound
<shadeslayer> andresmh: me....and no
<shadeslayer> i have sound
<BluesKaj> as do I
<andresmh> i lost mic functionality since a few updates ago :(
<BluesKaj> functionality , oh you mean use
<shadeslayer> heh
<scizzo-> I have sound also
 * shadeslayer mumbles about the microblogging widget
<millun> hi
<millun> anybody knows if INTEL GM965 would run out of the box on Karmic Koala? with 3D
<shadeslayer> hey anyone on KDE ?
<shadeslayer> cuz i think dolphin just broke
<kaddi> Hi, I was here yesterday with a broken karmic upgrade, basically I got no image when I booted into kernel *.31, while everything was fine with kernel *.28. Some people tried to help and I wanted to let them know, that I found a workaround. When I boot the kernel with the option "nomodeset" it runs fine.
<shadeslayer> kaddi: KDE user?
<kaddi> yes
<shadeslayer> kaddi: can you run dolphin with the latest updates?
<kaddi> shadeslayer, define latest updates. I upgraded yesterday, but am not on a nightly build or anything.
<kaddi> dolphin runs fine, I have version 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu3
<shadeslayer> kaddi: lets see....there was a kernel update today and some workspace updates
<kaddi> ok, probably haven't gotten those then
<christian_lappy> hey guys
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i can run dolphin with kdesudo but not as a normal user
<christian_lappy> i tried to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 alpha 4...
<christian_lappy> but i got the jaunty upgrade
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: yes....
<christian_lappy> shadeslayer: ahhh..
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: you can upgrade only via 9.04
<christian_lappy> shadeslayer: ah, thanks for the info
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: no problemo
<christian_lappy> shadeslayer: can i upgrade directly to 9.10 then without rebooting ?
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: yeah sure
<christian_lappy> shadeslayer: nice :-)
<kaddi> shadeslayer, it's proposing updates for bluetooth, I'm installing them now, but a priori nothing related to dolphin. I'll let you know though
<shadeslayer> kaddi: sure,i had that update too :)
<christian_lappy> hope my system does not get completely borked ;-)
<kaddi> it's more fun when it does ;)
<christian_lappy> kaddi:, lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<christian_lappy> so, is alpha 4 already somehow usable ?
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: quite stable imho
<christian_lappy> nice
<kaddi> shadeslayer, anything special to make dolphin crash? I just started it, clicked a couple of folders, everything seems fine
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: i updated today
<shadeslayer> kaddi: it times out....
<christian_lappy> ahhhh...
<shadeslayer> kaddi: http://pastebin.ca/1532574
<christian_lappy> is there any way to upgrade from 9.04 32bit to 9.10 64bit ????????
<shadeslayer> kaddi: it opened
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: complete reinstall
<christian_lappy> :-(
<shadeslayer> kaddi: but but...its completely black :P
<shadeslayer> oh there they are
<kaddi> who's completely black? :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: dolphin
<kaddi> ah, dolphin
<christian_lappy> my lappy is still upgrading to 9.04 ....
<shadeslayer> its very slow
<kaddi> sry, kinda slow sometimes.
<kaddi> nope, can't reproduce that, sry. It's working as it should on my end
<shadeslayer> hmm
<christian_lappy> brw, can i use the netbook edition on non-atom cpus ?
<kaddi> christian_lappy, I know how you're feeling, I did an upgrade marathon over the week-end... it was incredibly slow.. and it got slower the closer I got to karmic ;)
<christian_lappy> my lappy is kinda out-dated
<christian_lappy> therefor replacing packages takes time
<shadeslayer> kaddi: is it possible to set the tty resolution
<kaddi> mine too ;) and I must say karmic absolutely rocks to this aspect.. its using <200Mb of RAM and does nicely with my intel centrino processor :)
<christian_lappy> kaddi: wow, thats great
<christian_lappy> hope kubuntu is equal
<kaddi> this is kubuntu ;)
<christian_lappy> :-)
<kaddi> shadeslayer, I would think so, but no clue how to do that :p
<christian_lappy> mine is a pentium4
<shadeslayer> kaddi: it can be done by editing the grub menu.lst.....but with grub 2 i have no idea
<Leftmost> A few applications are showing Turkish as an available language on my system. I do not have the Turkish locale installed. Why is this?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: so everything working fine after the upgrade ?
<kaddi> shadeslayer, did you upgrade or install ?
<kaddi> because I seem to still have the old grub1
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i did a clean install,and then updated the system
<shadeslayer> clean install of Karmic
<kaddi> :)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: its recommended that every alpha be a clean install right?
<kaddi> shadeslayer, this is the first time I ever use an alpha, so I wouldn't know ;)
<kaddi> I did an upgrade from jaunty
<shadeslayer> kaddi: me too :)
<christian_lappy> oh man, still upgrading
<shadeslayer> christian_lappy: get a ISO and do a clean install
<christian_lappy> shadeslayer: whyyyy ?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: hello
<shadeslayer> kaddi: ill do a reboot in 20min after kubuntu-restricted-extras is done
<kaddi> and set aside the kernel-issue mentioned earlier, I think my wireless stick is no longer recognized.. but I havne't looked into it
<kaddi> so it might be easily resolvable
<christian_lappy> kernel issue ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: oh hey,the beep worked once here....dont know how though 0.o
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: huh ?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: any hint ?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: what were you trying ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: i compiled some nvidia drivers and then during the reboot there was this beep sound from the pcspkr
<kaddi> christian_lappy, I wasn't getting any visual output after the upgrade with the new kernel, but found out, that disabling ksm enabled me to use the new kernel
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: are you sure it wasn't beep from the BIOS ?
<ikonia> you dont compile nvidia drivers - they are closed source
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: i.e after the compile and before the shutdown
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: yep
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: well, tried another reboot ?
<christian_lappy> ikonia: you compile the kernel module !
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: nope...
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: anyways, I still think you need to set the bug status to confirmed
<ikonia> christian_lappy: the libC interface is built, the actual module is closed
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: im currently having issues with dolphin,ill just reboot in about 20 mins :)
<AnAnt> doloh
<AnAnt> oh
<kaddi> anyone has any experience with a dwl-g122 usb-stick from d-link and karmic? I know it was plug and play under gutsy, but is no longer recognized in karmic
<bjsnider> it probably is recognized
<shadeslayer> kaddi: wth, i typed dolphin in krunner a min ago and it opened up now
<kaddi> lol
<bjsnider> there could be a problem loading the driver
<bjsnider> hal is being replaced with devicekit, so not everything is smooth on the hardware front right now
<christian_lappy> fingers crossed for my wlan card
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: but the beep didn't work again, did it ?
<bjsnider> you could modprobe the driver yourself if you know what it is
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: nopt
<shadeslayer> *nope
<AnAnt> ok
<kaddi> bjsnider, I don't realy. :/
<bjsnider> try looking it up
<bjsnider> it might be ath5k, but i'm not sure if that driver was supposed to run usb sticks or not
<kaddi> bjsnider, lsmod shows a rt73usb which looks a lot like a ralink driver to me, that's probably it, no?
<bjsnider> i dunno. google it
<kaddi> it is
<kaddi> so the problem is probably somewhere else, as wicd is still showing "no networks available" and  ifconfig isn't showing the card
<shadeslayer> thats bad :P
<christian_lappy> kaddi: maybe some missing proprietary fw missing ?
<kaddi> shadeslayer, I know, especially as I've never had serious trouble with wifi and don't have a clue about it :p
<kaddi> should be fun :D
<shadeslayer> kaddi: btw does your microblog widget work?
<bjsnider> kaddi, modprobe the driver from the console
<kaddi> i can add it and it displays on the screen.. :D what does it do?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: lol,you can update twitter and identi.ca
<shadeslayer> kaddi: my configure button wont go away...
<kaddi> bjsnider, modprobe -l returns kernel/drfivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
<kaddi> shadeslayer, maybe it'll disappear once you twitter something?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: nope
<kaddi> to bad :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: it didnt even show the update
<bjsnider> kaddi, modprobe rt73usb
<shadeslayer> heh
<kaddi> bjsnider, that doesn't return anything
<shadeslayer> bjsnider: uh,sudo modprobe
<bjsnider> it isn't supposed to
<shadeslayer> hehe
<bjsnider> it means the driver is now loaded
<shadeslayer> kaddi: dolphin seems to have catched up :P
<kaddi> bjsnider, that didn't change anything though. :/ Still not showing at ifconfig
<kaddi> shadeslayer, nice :D
<christian_lappy> kaddi: what does dmesg say ?
<suit> KMix is only saving my channel options made through the GUI. Anyone got an idea?
<suit> ehhh
<suit> KMix is only saving my channel options made through the GUI _until I reboot_. Anyone got an idea?
<kaddi> christian_lappy, this might be relevant: rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0a failed for offset 0x000 with error -19.
 * kaddi is off to google
<christian_lappy> kaddi: doesnt soung good..
<kaddi> there's a bugreport about it, but no info or work around what soever :/
<kaddi> hmm, blacklisting the ralink-software and trying some generic driver is probably not going to work, either, no?
<shadeslayer> damn it
<shadeslayer> i just lost sound
<kaddi> oh
 * kaddi hasn't actually tried sound yet
<shadeslayer> it was working till i install kubuntu-restricted-extars
<kaddi> well that's new for a change :D
<solomon> is it a known prob for the display to go wonky after resume in karmic?
<kaddi> usually it's the other way round ;)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: haha
<kaddi> sound is working here, though the speakers are aweful :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi in some cases the sound is looping back to reconvert fro digital to analog and back again , strange happenings ...everyone curses pulseaudio but it runs under alsa very well if it's setup to.
<kaddi> BluesKaj, I was actually refering to the speakers of my laptop and not to anything weird happening to the sound... it's a 6year old notebook, which had bad speakers to begin with.. so you can probably imagine ;)
<BluesKaj> laptop spkrs are crappy no matter how new :P
<AnAnt> Hello, I think something is wrong with pulseaudio on alpha4 indeed
<AnAnt> sound works only if output device is oss
<AnAnt> anyone noticed this ?
<inthevidual> hey
<kaddi> AnAnt, amarok is working fine here with pulseaudio as default and I'm up to date with all updates
<inthevidual> quick opinions on the current state of karmic? :) is it usable if you know your way around linux? longtime sid user
<AnAnt> inthevidual: yup, so far I got some minor issues with sound & PC beep
<AnAnt> bye
<nhasian> update manager decided i needed a bunch of kde stuff today.  even though i've never installed kde or any kde apps.
<christian_lappy> lol
<christian_lappy> i would starting being sceptical if it someday tries to install IE8 ;-)
<kaddi> or safari for that :p
<nhasian> i think i'm gonna skip updating for a couple of days and see if it gets cleaned up.
<kaddi> nhasian, aren't some kde apps like amarok preinstalled by default even in ubuntu?
<nhasian> kaddi, not to my knowledge.  rhythmbox is installed by default.  not amarok
<BluesKaj> amarok needs the medibuntu repos
<kaddi> hmm my memory must be playing tricks on me then
<kaddi> could anyone explain to me what xv is? I'm trying to determine if this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/395932 is the bug I experienced when my PC stayed completely blank after booting the new kernel. The workarounds certainly worked for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395932 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i855] No Xv support for 82852/855GM (KMS bug)" [Unknown,In progress]
<mac_v> cwillu: i'v actually submitted a new icon , for the indicator applet , the design team likes it but probs higher up :)
<derekS> hey guys, are there any guides available for optimizing ubuntu+1 for ssd? I am guessing with ssds growing in popularity, ubuntu+1 should have ways to optimize for it?
<stephank> Hello! I have a laptop that uses snd-hda-intel, and I think ICH8 chipset. One of the things with this thing is that 100% volume results in crackling sound. However, I can't figure out, how to set the volume to the 'sane' maximum, which is actually around 74%? Instead of using sliders to find a hidden sweet spot, now I'm turning to alsamixer all the time.
<mac_v> stephank: are you running karmic/jaunty?
<stephank> mac_v: karmic
<BluesKaj> stephank, no kmix vol ctrl in the panel?
<stephank> BluesKaj: gnome-volume-control-applet is there
<mac_v> stephank: hmm... there have been a lot of probs after the recent pulse audio updates , you should report a bug , if not already reported
<BluesKaj> or the gnome equivalent of the sokr icon in the panel'
<BluesKaj> spkr
<stephank> mac_v: okeedo
<BluesKaj> the vol ctrl doesn't work ?
<BluesKaj> stephank, that vol ctrl mis the same one alsa uses for it;s main input
<BluesKaj> mis=is
<stephank> BluesKaj: well, the issue is that I can't set my volume to the maximum, because I get crackling sound when I do that
<stephank> it used to not be a problem when it only adjusted the master volume, but now it also adjusts the pcm volume.
<BluesKaj> stephank, you arent supposed to set it to max , 70% should be enough , otherwise you're distorting the sound
<stephank> BluesKaj: I guess the reason I do that is because I have external speakers, with an external volume control.
<BluesKaj> no matter , you clip the output amp if you increase it too much
<Kamilion> I've got a newer system with a LSI SAS2008 adapter supported by the mpt2sas.ko module. It exists in linux-image-2.6.31-5-server, but not in linux-image-2.6.31-5-generic which the Alpha 4 Server cd boots with. I've copied the module onto a USB stick, and insert it when the installer tells me to, but it never seems to find the .ko file. What directory am I supposed to place it in?
<Kamilion> (Where does debian-installer load storage controller modules from when Detect Disks asks for modules and 'none of the above' is selected?)
<ripps_> Why can't evince open compressed archives anymore?
<BUGabundo> hu
<BUGabundo> *hi
<nztal> has alpha 4 improved a good deal better than alpha 3, there were some issues on alpha 3 that i caught with the proposed repository open, that weren't that great, network-manager-gnome was broken.  luckily i had a wicd deb locally on my hard drive to get functioning
<nztal> at that point, i fell back to jaunty, though i'm not sure how things are rolling along now
<BUGabundo> nztal: most of us update daily
<BUGabundo> we don't compare milestones
<BUGabundo> its useless
<BUGabundo> cause so much changes between them
<nztal> i see.  is it wise for me not to enable proposed at the alphan 4 point ?
<Pici> There shouldn't be anything in -proposed
<hggdh> well, I would not expect -proposed to be active right now for Karmic...
<hggdh> since everything is, for all that matters, proposed
<nztal> i've had some not so bad luck in previous alphas, i usually had proposed enabled at the time.  network-manager-gnome was a little scary having been broken
<BUGabundo> nztal: there aren't any other pocket other then main and universe during devel cicle
<BUGabundo> nztal: I break my NM daily
<nztal> main and universe between milestones you mean ?
<nztal> ooh ok :)
<BUGabundo> even bisecing from GIT upstream
<BUGabundo> as long as you have a set of debs with you that work, you should be safe
<BUGabundo> of course, if you don't have enough experience, you are not expected to be running devel version
<BUGabundo> unless you really want to help fix somehting that bothers you
<nztal> got it.  i can actually put karmic on my laptop, as it is forced to use wicd.  i can't see to use the native network-manager-gnome and not have dns issues at starbucks.  i've not heard of a fix other than use something else
<BUGabundo> several of us, run them so we can ensure a certain feature, app, hw works on final release
<BUGabundo> nztal: how about using opendns.com ?
<nztal> i realize that.  i've usually adopted at the alpha3 stage the past few releases.  i dont believe opendns would be fixing that issue.  its a somewhat rather odd way of logging in, its unencypted, and i authenicate with home dsl credentials.  when i've looked at /etc/resolv.conf, it doesn't look too ordinary
<nztal> through the web that is
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> its a web catchall gateway to generate a token
<nztal> oh i see ok
<nztal> yes, that hasn't worked out with the native network manager too well and i didn't see any solutions using google.
<BUGabundo> there aint nothing in NM to make that hard
<nztal> i've considered a very inexpensive "tethering" type option for my laptop, though i'm unsure of any providers that would allow that without a contract, using a 3g adaptor, and with preferable on a pay as you go basis.  i know that support is actually built into network-manager-gnome its just a matter of getting the settings right.  dont think i could afford an actual contact/subscription.
<BUGabundo> you should get a connection to the open AP
<BUGabundo> and then autenticate via web
<nztal> yes.  i am able to connect to the local ap, i had issues though, where i couldn't get anywhere else, past logging in.  thats when coming to starbucks, after logging in at home, on the same laptop.  i've tried all sorts of troubleshooting including opendns.  its just a funny authentication that way
<diverse_izzue> hey all. my screensaver on karmic never comes up. anyone else experiencing that?
<Kamilion> Hm, getting an error: "Failed to determine the codename for the release." at "Install the base System"
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> bbl
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/312505
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312505 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio inhibits suspend and hibernate" [Low,Fix released]
<ikonia> thats an interesting bug 312505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312505 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio inhibits suspend and hibernate" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312505
<DarthArachides> I am having trouble with fixed width fonts on a basic setup done from netbook
<DarthArachides> what all packages should I install?
<DarthArachides> xterm gives the error message:"xterm: cannot load font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso10646-1"
<DarthArachides> is this karmic specific, or is it easy to miss font packages starting from netboot install?
<norpan111> i dont really see much difference in 9.10 just more error msg :P
<DarthArachides> oops, should have been netboot in the first case too
<norpan111> I heard new theme etc?
<norpan111> but i dont see anything..
<norpan111> Not slightest difference
<norpan111> Have a idea?
<norpan111> ...
<norpan111> Wich versoin of gnome is in karmic?
<Pici> It will be 2.28 by release.
<norpan111> okey
<norpan111> but now?
<norpan111> My nautilus windows etc, is not affected by theme change?
<norpan111> Like human-theme...
<norpan111> There is no human-theme when right click
<norpan111> Or anything, just apps really
<ikonia> why are you using 9.10 if you don't know what's in it ?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norpan111> Well gotta try to know eh ikonia  ? :P
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> not if it's unstable and you don't know what's in it
<norpan111> w/e
<norpan111> Somebody know why its this way?
<Pici> norpan111: I don't understand what you're asking.  What does the version of gnome have to do with the human theme?
<ikonia> norpan111: why "what" is "this" way ?
<norpan111> Pici,  nothing, it was a different questin ;D
<norpan111> ikonia,  why human-theme does not affect anything but apps.. when right-click, the menu is wrong
<ikonia> norpan111: it's a theme - it's only going to effect the look, I actually thought the 9.10 theme had not been released yet
<Pici> norpan111: If you feel that it is not working properly like it did in a previous version of Ubuntu then you should log a bug.
<norpan111> it looks like "simple" controlls
<ikonia> Pici: it's just the place holder theme I believe, the 9.10 has not been finished yet
<ikonia> (the last time I checked)
<Pici> ikonia: I wasn't aware that we were even getting a theme refresh this release.
<Kamilion> does karmic support the 'toram' boot param?
<norpan111> can 9.10 be reversed then
<ikonia> it's been discussed on the forums a bit so I "believe" there is, but I'm not %100
<ikonia> norpan111: no
<norpan111> nice
<ikonia> norpan111: that's the situation for upgrading without understanding what you're doing
<nztal> karmic made alpha 4, just yesterday ?
<guntbert> norpan111: just to play with it use a virtual machine
<kaddi> nztal really?
<ikonia> nztal: looks that way
<nztal> i was looking at the release schedule
<nztal> looks that way :)
<ikonia> nztal: not got it yet, but it looks released
<kaddi> how do you test which alpha release is running on your system?
<kaddi> i just upgraded yesterday, I'm wondering if I'm running alpha 3 or 4 now
<nztal> i tend to get the daily builds, if i need it on media.  this laptop is going back to karmic at this point, it doesn't require gnome's network-manager
<ikonia> not sure if lsb_release shows it
<ikonia> can normally work it out from the kernel
<ikonia> kaddi: if you upgraded/keep it up to date, you'll be running 5
<ikonia> 4
<kaddi> lsb_release doesn't it says "developpment branch" but not which alpha
<nztal> i think i heard there wouldn't be a LTS release until one or two releases after karmic
<kaddi> ikonia ok, it's what I figured. I just thought that by "I haven't got it yet" you meant, that it hadn't reached the reps yet
<ikonia> kaddi: not sure about the repos, cd seems out
<ikonia> nztal: 9.10 isn't lts
<kaddi> ikonia I did a upgrade from the repos, ah well... I'll get it eventually ;)
<nztal> 9.10 is karmic isn't it ?  i know this one wouldn't be a LTS
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: no kernel has had support for toram for many cycles, even after I pushed a bug and a thread on the devel MLs
<DanaG> interesting... the pulseaudio suspend script tries to sudo with uid ##1000
<DanaG> yeah, two pound signs.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that's two bugs then
<BUGabundo> should not _guess_ the user uid
<DanaG> It does "for each".
<kaddi> BUGabundo I managed to get that kernel bootet, had to disable KSM and everything was fine. FYI :)
<BUGabundo> thanks kaddi
<BUGabundo> did u file a bug on it yet?
<BUGabundo> kaddi: $ ubuntu-bug linux should do it
<kaddi> BUGabundo I think there is already a bug report on it, reported in july, apparently KSM was enabled when karmic switch from alpha2 to alpha3 and it immediately got noticed
<BUGabundo> ok
<bjsnider> fglrx support for the 2.6.29 kernel was only released today.
<DanaG> oh yeah, so that 9.8 is out now?  spiffy.
<DanaG> Probably still misses find_task_by_vpid.
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would re-export that in their kernels.
<DanaG> http://lists.mandriva.com/kernel-discuss/2009-07/msg00015.php
<norpan111> my install is not broken, its just acting little wierd with the themes. And im about to report bug
<norpan111> everything has the same theme until it requires a password for mounting a device, then everything gets ugly
<geohot> hey
<BUGabundo> norpan111: known
<kaddi> hi
<geohot> trying to install nightly on ps3
<BUGabundo> bug on udev
<geohot> can't find install cdrom
<BUGabundo> geohot: eheheheh
<BUGabundo> geohot: you mean daily LOL
<geohot> yea i saw the bug, but it's old
<norpan111> BUGabundo,  its known?
<geohot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/322600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 322600 in ubuntu "Ubunto instalation gets error "Couldn't find a valid Release file or this file could not be read" in PS3 system" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<norpan111> gutsy ps3 BUGabundo  ?
<geohot> but it said it was fixed in 8.10
<geohot> this is 9.10
<norpan111> yep
<BUGabundo> geohot: don't confuse norpan111 !!!!!
<norpan111> Im already confues =/ fail
<BUGabundo> you guys are talking about Diff bugs ok?
<norpan111> i have no idea
<BUGabundo> I know
<norpan111> Ok
<BUGabundo> geohot: yours is a new one, prob a regression from that one,
<BUGabundo> pff the name is wrong
<norpan111> Is there someting i can do about it?
<norpan111> that everything except apps is ugly-wierd theme
 * BUGabundo feels like to cut a finger on everyone who writes ubuntu with an 'o'
<norpan111> becaus its pronounced???? that way
<BUGabundo> norpan111: one of your bugs is the udev one
<geohot> anyone know how it was fixed last time?
<norpan111> Mkey
<norpan111> maybe ill just reinstlal ubuntu ,D
<norpan111> I never listen to warnings like " 9.10 will break!!"
<norpan111> =/
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> I usually reserv that as a LAsT chance
<BUGabundo> most probs can be fixed
<norpan111> Well im noob, i should not play around with these things xD
<norpan111> Cuz i just irritate everyone on irc :P
<Kamilion> the only way to become not-a-noob is to play around with things.
<bjsnider> if you are new to it, then install and use jaunty
<norpan111> thats what i said to ikonia
<norpan111> He did not agree
<Kamilion> but RTFM and search google first.
<norpan111> I had jaunty ;D and broke it with 9.10
<Kamilion> We help those who help themselves :)
<norpan111> I never should try out 9.10...
<StR|Sangreal> Kamilion: i am noobing around with things for quite long, and ... it somehow doesn't bring any success... xd
<Kamilion> common thing. backup your /home and do a fresh install of karmic.
<Kamilion> StR|Sangreal: then approach from a different angle. Go play in Debian's sandbox, or go try out Linux From Scratch, tinker a bit with Gentoo...
<norpan111> now i should download illegal movies
<BUGabundo> spending a cycle on ubuntu-user ML will teach you many many things
<norpan111> bye guys!
<BUGabundo> it was my first real learning spot
<BUGabundo> oh one more??
<StR|Sangreal> yeah, there is no royal path in wisdom...
<BUGabundo> how many time will I have to say * there is NO need to put HOME on a diff partition *
<bjsnider> there is
<BUGabundo> stop spreadig MissInformation
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: we already discussed this
<BUGabundo> it waint
<BUGabundo> believe me , or keep up the old school
<mac_v> BUGabundo: why no need for separate /home?
<BUGabundo> mac_v: its been like this since hardy
<Kamilion> Personally, I put my /home on a seperate partition, but *I* use LVM and need to extend the volume occasionally as my users increase their usage. A *DESKTOP* machine is perfectly fine with /home on the / partition.
<BUGabundo> from that point on the installer is capable of removing old system files, and put a new system
<BUGabundo> without thouching user space files
<bjsnider> i don't trust it
<hggdh> folks, calm there. There is no need to, but it does not mean it cannot be done
<mac_v> i find have a separate *the most* useful feature , helps reinstalling without loosing info or settings
<Kamilion> BUGabundo: I am wary, once I made a simple mistake and told it to format the wrong partition in the installer.
<bjsnider> and i want the system files located separately at the start of the drive so they're accessed faster
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: grub2 supports now full disk LVM without need for /boot on ext2
<Kamilion> Also, LVM snapshots.
<Kamilion> Ooh, does it?
<Kamilion> Crap, I *JUST* installed 9.10 with a 256MB /boot outside of the LVM :/
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: that is solved with BACKUPs not with partitions
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: RTFM
<BUGabundo> :)
<Kamilion> Also, home on certain machines are mounted via NFS
<Kamilion> depends on the user.
<BUGabundo> that's buggy as help AFAIN
<bjsnider> i wouldn't do that. too slow
<StR|Sangreal> have a nice time up there :)
<Kamilion> I don't make the NASA rules, I just follow them. :P
<Kamilion> Technically I'm not even supposed to be running beta operating systems, but I'm forced to run karmic because jaunty doesn't support my SAS2008 6gbit controller.
<bjsnider> you could use jaunty with a karmic kernel
<bjsnider> or a kernel from a ppa
<Kamilion> or roll my own
<bjsnider> nah
<bjsnider> too much time
<Kamilion> but nobody will tell me how to load a .ko from a usb stick in debian-installer
<Kamilion> probably likely that the bus-factor is high for that procedure
<Kamilion> Cause the Alpha 4 server install disc boots with the 2.6.31-5-generic kernel, and the mpt2sas.ko only exists on the 2.6.31-5-server kernel (But generic will load the module if I copy it to the right place and depmod -a)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you really like to bend the rules right
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> :%}
<bjsnider> which rules are those?
<mac_v> Pici: no new theme for karmic , *maybe* the icon theme would be changed to Humanity , theme wise, kwwii working on a new one only for Karmic +1 or LTS
<hggdh> Kamilion, if the modules was not built with the kernel, there are good chances it will not work
<Kamilion> generic and server are built from the same source, just with a different config. In my case, loading the -server module on -generic worked since the module has no other dependancies.
<hggdh> ah, OK. So what was your problem?
<Kamilion> I've got a newer system with a LSI SAS2008 adapter supported by the mpt2sas.ko module. It exists in linux-image-2.6.31-5-server, but not in linux-image-2.6.31-5-generic which the Alpha 4 Server cd boots with. I've copied the module onto a USB stick, and insert it when the installer tells me to, but it never seems to find the .ko file. What directory am I supposed to place it in?
 * Kamilion simplifies: Where does debian-installer load storage controller modules from when Detect Disks asks for modules and 'none of the above' is selected?
<bjsnider> why does the server image boot with the generic kernel?
<DanaG> hmm, can you nust manually 'cp' it and 'insmod' it?
<hggdh> I would say the same one under the server
<Kamilion> it tells me to insert a floppy or USB stick
<Kamilion> bjsnider: I wish I knew. If it booted with the -server kernel, I'd have no problems :)
<hggdh> Kamilion, heh. And you have, I guess the module already in disk...
<bjsnider> you could replace the kernel on the iso and burn it with the server kernel i suppose
<mac_v> BUGabundo: the installer has those settings? to not remove users old config? i never realized that !
<Kamilion> yeah, pulled down the linux-image-2.6.31-5-server deb package from packages.ubuntu.com and yanked the file out and hucked it on my usb stick, copied it to /lib/modules/<ver>-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas.ko, ran a depmod -a, modprobed mpt2sas (sucessful) and installed to LVM.
 * hggdh stops booting the server VM
<kaddi> what exactly is Xv? If someone says his graphic driver is unable to provide xv, does that mean he doesn't get a visual output?
<Kamilion> but the thing is, A: debian-installer tries to mount /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1, and B: I don't know what directory the file should be under to be found by debian-installer even if it did correctly mount the right partition on /media
<hggdh> so all we are left with is open a bug asking for the module to be built with the -generic image
<Kamilion> hggdh: Well, why is the server install cd starting up with the -generic kernel instead of the -server kernel?
<Kamilion> Can I boot with a -server kernel from the existing CD? (are both on there and I just missed it?)
<bjsnider> check the manifest list
<hggdh> Kamilion, this is a question for the server maintainers
<Kamilion> I had already assumed I needed to file a bug, but I'm still figuring out which package to target the bug on, and attempting to write a reproduction case so I don't just get 'not enough info, bug closed'
<Kamilion> solve problem, file bug, submit patch.... :)
<hggdh> you should not get the bug closed this way, only get it as incomplete
<Kamilion> either way, I shouldn't waste the server-maintainer's time.
<hggdh> let me recoup a bit: you booted the server install, and it came with the desktop kernel?
<Kamilion> Aye.
<hggdh> then -- to my humble view -- this is the bug
<hggdh> I would expect the server install to boot the server imiage
<bjsnider> where's the iso image you downloaded?
<Kamilion> Aye. But which package to file the bug on? the -generic kernel or the -server kernel? Or ubiquity?
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-4/karmic-server-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo> starting in karmic the image is the same
<hggdh> it this runs under ubiquity, then ubiquity
<BUGabundo> the entire kernel system change
<BUGabundo> *changed
<kaddi> BUGabundo maybe you could help me out quickly. this is the bugreport I think describes my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/395932 The workaround sure works for me. However I can't find what "my graphics driver is unable to provide xv"  means. Does it mean, there is no visual output?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395932 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i855] No Xv support for 82852/855GM (KMS bug)" [Unknown,In progress]
<hggdh> or simply open a bug asking for the module to be provided
<BUGabundo> to have only 2 or 3 kernels
<kaddi> I don't want to open up a duplicate for a known bug...
<BUGabundo> hggdh: can you help kaddi? busy replying to work emails
<bjsnider> Kamilion, this is the list of files on that iso: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-4/karmic-server-amd64.list
<bjsnider> it includes the server kernel
<Kamilion> okay... I'll poke around with the isolinux menu then
<bjsnider> clearly the wrong kernel is being chosen at boot time
<vesayth1> Hello folks, I have a couple issues with karmic on my laptop but I'm not sure just yet if I should drop a bug on them or whether or not they've been addressed (i haven't found anything on them)
<vesayth1> I think the most important one for me is DNS doesn't seem to be resolving when I connect to my home server via OpenVPN
<vesayth1> Server is running on Jaunty 64 bit, this laptop is running Karmic 32 bit
<Kamilion> vesayth1: Do you have a proper push of the dns servers? Some openvpn packages don't by default.
<vesayth1> Kamilion: yes, the problem doesn't seem to be on the server side
<vesayth1> Kamilion: before upgrading to karmic, it worked fine. And I just checked to ensure that it still works on my windows partition and it does
<kaddi> I think this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/395932 describes my bug, the workaround sure works for me. However I can't find what "my graphics driver is unable to provide xv"  means and so am not sure if I should post in that thread or create a new bug. Does it mean, there is no visual output?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395932 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i855] No Xv support for 82852/855GM (KMS bug)" [Unknown,In progress]
<Kamilion> also, I had to add a entry to my openvpn config to push the local domain, otherwise I could only do FQDN lookups even if the DNS server IP was pushed
<vesayth1> I've pushed the local domain as well as the opendns nameservers
<Kamilion> ahh, that's why. OpenDNS has no idea what your local domain's internal IPs are.
<Kamilion> you need to push your local DNS server and set that up to use opendns as an upstream DNS server to get local hostname resolution.
<vesayth1> Ok, but that doesn't explain to me why it works in Jaunty and Windows
<vesayth1> was there a change in Karmic that makes it resolve differently?
<Kamilion> Not sure. I'm in the middle of installing Karmic now myself.
<Kamilion> or, trying to, if I didn't get distracted every time I'm waiting for the bios to prompt me to push F11 to boot from CD.
<vesayth1> it happens
<Kamilion> :)
<vesayth1> i guess I'll go play with my config for the server, unfortunately i don't have physical access to it right now as I'm in Mississippi and it's in Florida >.>
<vesayth1> but i'll have to make due with ssh i suppose
<Kamilion> server bioses take too long to boot... hehe
<Kamilion> vesayth1: just mentioning my own pain points with openvpn and dns.
<Kamilion> will yours do fqdn lookups currently?
<Kamilion> oh, oh!
<vesayth1> I'm not sure, I'll have to take a look
<Kamilion> You said 'it works in jaunty and windows' -- does that mean you're using winbind to do local hostname resolution via samba?
<Kamilion> cause that would 'bypass' the problem of opendns not knowing your internal ips, if your nsswitch.conf is consulting wins or mdns before full dns
<vesayth1> yes i'm using winbind on my samba share
<Kamilion> and with a fresh install of karmic, you wouldn't have samba or winbind installed off the bat
<vesayth1> well, I didn't install Karmic on the server
<Kamilion> i mean on the client. You still need samba/winbind to do wins resolution
<vesayth1> and this wasn't really a fresh install on the client
<vesayth1> I did the upgrade
<vesayth1> but i'll double check to see if those are installed
<vesayth1> hmm, winbind is but not samba
<Kamilion> bjsnider: Hm, I can't seem to find any other bootable kernels on the A4 server cd, just the installable package
<bjsnider> that sucks
<Kamilion> yup. Guess I'll file the bug then.
<bjsnider> not much choice at this point
<bjsnider> is there a daily-live server iso?
<Kamilion> Not sure.
<bjsnider> if so, maybe they can fix it quickly
<vesayth1> ok that doesn't seem to help
<vesayth1> installing samba
<vesayth1> not sure if my last 2 messages went through
<vesayth1> but installing samba didn't seem to work
<maxb> Is there ever a "live" "server" iso? I don't think so
<Kamilion> vesayth1: they went through. But that's too bad that it didn't work. I'll give it a shot myself in a bit once I get Karmic installed
<vesayth1> maybe I should try a fresh install
<BluesKaj> maxb, the servers are repositories of linux images and applications that can be installed by updating or upgrading depending on your desires
<vesayth1> maybe that will get my wireless working as well
<Kamilion> vesayth1: might your wireless require some firmware somehow? bc43xx or such?
<BluesKaj> oh server versions , maxb ..now i gotcha ..there are if you search
<vesayth1> Kamilion: it's Atheros. There's a workaround for my problem, I have a script that runs modprobe -r -f ath5k and then modprobe ath5k
<vesayth1> and that fixes it
<vesayth1> But I don't want to run that script every time I boot
<vesayth1> it's listed in bug 395565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395565 in linux "atheros wifi not working with kernel 2.6.31-1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395565
<BluesKaj> vesayth1, I run wicd with atheros , works well
<BluesKaj> on my laptop that is
<kaddi> vesayth1 das ath5k support usb sticks as well?
<vesayth1> BluesKaj: I think we had this conversation yesterday, but I'm leery of doing that as I need to be able to use my OpenVPN as well
<vesayth1> kaddi: I have no idea
<kaddi> ok, thanks anyway :)
<kaddi> I have a ralink usb-stick that does get recognized by karmic (modprobe shows rt73usb running), but it is not listed in ifconfig and I can't see any wifi networks..
<Kamilion> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/bd55/ <--- ralink like that?
<vesayth1> kaddi: try lspci and see if it shows up that way
<bjsnider> vesayth1, that bug was fixed
<vesayth1> bjsnider: Yes I know but apparently not completely
<kaddi> Kamilion its a dwl-g122 and it's a LOT slower than what you linked
<Kamilion> ahh, the dlink
<vesayth1> bjsnider: they were suggesting doing some things with rfkill, but those directories don't even exist on my laptop
<kaddi> Kamilion yeah sorry, I keep mixing them up
<BluesKaj> vesayth1, why are you worried , it's anetwork manager that acyaully easier to configuer than the kde one
<vesayth1> BluesKaj: I guess I'll give it a try
<kaddi> vesayth1: it does not show up in lspci, but it does show up in lsusb
<morecowbell> i just installed karmic (UNR) but the netbook desktop keeps crashing. how do i bring it back?
<vesayth1> kaddi: sorry that's what I meant
<kaddi> vesayth1 :)  so what does that mean for me?
<kaddi> vesayth1 ok, all is fine, it just magically appeared in wicd o.o
<vesayth1> kaddi: you said it's an atheros based card right?
<vesayth1> kaddi: oh alright ^^
<Kamilion> guess it just needed a prod, heh
<kaddi> hehe, I tried prodding it this afternoon and it wouldn
<kaddi> t do squad.. Now I haven't touched it for hours and it works :p
<vesayth1> Ok, I just installed wicd, how do you configure vpn through this?
<morecowbell> is there a channel for the netbook version of ubuntu?
<morecowbell> the netbook interface crashed (i just installed karmic) and i don't know how to bring it back without rebooting
<morecowbell> nevermind...the command is netbook-launcher :D
<kaddi> let's see what happens after a reboot :p
<vesayth1> Yeah i'm not seeing a way to connect to openvpn with wicd
<vesayth1> network-manager was much easier to work with in that regard
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, I was installing flashplayer-plugin-installer and then my pc reboot because I kicked my power cable. Now when I execute sudo dpkg --configure -a in my Karmic VM I'm receiving this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/254768/
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> oh oh
<BUGabundo> corrupt apt db
<BUGabundo> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jaysonsantos> BUGabundo Can I rebuild that ?
<BUGabundo> mayb make a copy, remove that line,
<BUGabundo> and try to distupgrade
<jaysonsantos> BUGabundo but i'm using the last development distribution
<BUGabundo> yeah I now
<BUGabundo> *know
<BUGabundo> aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<jaysonsantos> BUGabundo I just erased that line, /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* and /var/lib/dpkg/avaliable* and that worked
<jaysonsantos> thank you
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> try to purge and reinstal the affected package
<BUGabundo> a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BUGabundo> doesn't hurt either
<rleeds> I don't remember this being a problem in jaunty, so I ask here, but it might be totally unrelated. Emacs GTK, when I have certain files open in different programming languages, adds a language-specific menu to the menubar, but it comes up as empty these days.
<rleeds> I don't know when it started happening.
<rleeds> Anyone else experiencing this?
<rleeds> I thought it was just a problem with erlang-mode but I'm eding a c++ file today and get the same problem.
<rleeds> Also, I've been googling like hell for something similar, but find it nowhere, which is the only reason I even suspect ubuntu of being at fault at all, though I'm going to ask in #emacs as well.
<bjsnider> rleeds, why don't you reporteth a buggeth on the packageth?
<rleeds> bjsnider: because I want to verify that it's actually a problem in ubuntu first and not just something stupid I did.
<bjsnider> just wipe out the local config directory and you'll be certain of it
<rleeds> let me try moving my emacs config away
<rleeds> yeah
<rleeds> exactly
<bjsnider> maybe ~/.emacs
<bjsnider> or whatever
<rleeds> .emacs.d, close enough
<bjsnider> even if you did this through your local config, i still think it's a bug. it blanked out this menu you want
<rleeds> bjsnider: yeah. it's happening with default config too.
<bjsnider> 'tis a bug, it is
<rleeds> I figured someone in here used emacs and could verify it quickly, though.
<BUGabundo> rleeds: we are happy enough to test just one OS at a time :)
<rleeds> lol, BUGabundo
<Kamilion> blah. Debian-installer's LVM wizard is broken.
<Kamilion> well, not so much the wizard, but...
<Kamilion> for some reason it sees two identical western digital WD1001-FALS Black 1TBs as different sizes. But if I add a 8MB partition to the start, then they show up as identical. but as soon as I delete the dummy partition, lvm wigs out again.
<Kamilion> heh, and saving the debug log ends up with a 4.5MB partman log, hahaha
<bjsnider> are those 10k rpm drives?
<Kamilion> Don't think so, I think they're 7200 RPM, but they're supposed to have 32MB cache and some kind of a second arm processor on the controller board for 'higher performance'.
<robin0800_> Kamilion: 8Mb is usally the default dummy partion when you install windows and use its partion editor
<Kamilion> I ended up just spawning a shell and using fdisk directly. Creating the lvm partitions manually and then using pvcreate and vgcreate, then went back to the installer to populate the vg.
<bjsnider> i  thought the 1001 designation might signify 10k rpm
<Kamilion> bjsnider: AFAIK, it's the size. Shows up as 1.001 TB
<Kamilion> Yay! it's booting from the whole-disk LVM!
<suit> So, I just booted into a black screen with Kubuntu. Alt+F2 works and I can start programs from there and see them, too. Just no desktop, no taskbar, no widgets. Any ideas?
<rleeds> bjsnider: in case you're curious, I submitted it as bug 415101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415101 in emacs22 "Emacs language menus are blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415101
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-18
<Samuel-NotAFK> Alacarte is being a pain and not letting me edit my menu.
<bjsnider> why is the ubuntu fbreader package version so far off the source code's?
<bjsnider> source  is at 5.17, karmic package is 10.17
<BUGabundo> ehheh
<BUGabundo> sounds like a bump
<BUGabundo> ...in the road
<bjsnider> a what-what in the what-what?
<BUGabundo> going to bed. bye
<Kamilion> hm, having a problem.... ubuntu-desktop refuses to install because 'ttf-bitstream-vera' has no installation candidate. I can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com either -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ttf-bitstream-vera says "Package not available in this suite."
 * Kamilion swipes a copy from jaunty
<x1250> crap, I'm compiling cinelerra, but get this error: libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libogg.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<x1250> libogg.la came in libogg-dev, but not anymore
<x1250> there is a /usr/lib/libogg.a tho, but creating a link doesn't work. Any ideas?
<mase_work> x1250: might wanna check that with the package maintainer
<x1250> oh wait, the link worked 8)
<x1250> uhm,  a lot of deprecated warnings, is cinelerra still being mantained? maybe lumiera is getting all the love I guess.
<djdarkman_> hello, my webcam doesn't work anymore, it worked in Jaunty, how do I report it?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<djdarkman_> I know how to file bugs, but I don't know what additional information to supply when my webcam is not working
<wirechief> djdarkman_ does lsusb show your webcam ?
<wirechief> if so you can include that line in your bug report, it will show the id of the device.
<djdarkman_> yes wirechief it lists it
<wirechief> well that id  might be usefull, you can do a dmesg |grep 0c45  or whatever it is and see if errors are showing
<wirechief> and include that in your report.
<wirechief> there are two 4 digit codes in that id might need to try both in the grep
<CaptainCrook> suggestion... ask for a password when saving in restricted directory... big pain to have to move whole project files for a ; missing...
<billybigrigger> djdarkman, what kind of webcam?
<wirechief> i look for "Unkown"  as dmesg |grep Unknown  to see if something pops up
<djdarkman_> I get nothing
<wirechief> well thats really good
<wirechief> your webcam is builtin ? or external ?
<djdarkman_> builtin wirechief
<djdarkman_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<wirechief> ok well if its getting detected the name should be showing in the lsusb
<wirechief> i would include that line in your report that way they have some clue what device is not working correctly
<wirechief> also does ubuntu-bug webcam work to produce a lauchpad bug ? maybe its under a different tab
<wirechief> tag
<djdarkman_> hmmmm what the..... it seems to work wirechief..... now how could this be.......
<wirechief> gremlins
<wirechief> you kicked it.
<djdarkman_> good thing I didn't report his
<djdarkman_> but it's very damn strange....
<wirechief> well it might of been a application that hung on it.
<wirechief> and kept it disabled
<wirechief> and you finally got free of the app
<wirechief> i use htop to see what is running and what process's are using cpu
<wirechief> might be an idea to get a snapshot of it while it works and one when it doesnt
<djdarkman_> I really don't want to say things about stuff that I don't understand but maybe the boot process delayed the loading of this driver....
<wirechief> hhmmmm i keep forgetting ubuntu gnome doesnt have ksnapshot
<djdarkman_> I have KDE apps installed wirechief
<wirechief> well that must of been one heck of a delay
<wirechief> well kde apps can affect things in gnome
<djdarkman_> few minutes if I'm right
<wirechief> however i have had success with konversation and i think i even installed ksnapshot but dont really remember
<lvzimmer> hi! i am having problem with the boot
<lvzimmer> my cpu keeping restarting...
<wirechief> djdarkman_: its not really recommended though to mix kde packages with gnome desktops
<djdarkman_> why wirechief?
<wirechief> it becomes a user beware of the results of conflicts.
<djdarkman_> imho it's time for these projects to get along
<wirechief> im not even sure that support is given when the packages are mixed, i could be wrong though.
<Pici> With a few exceptions, kde and gnome apps should play nicely together.
<djdarkman_> wirechief: both camps have great applications, there should not be a berlin wall between them
<wirechief> i use kde myself but only when i log into a kde session so it really should get along.
<djdarkman_> a lot of gnome users use kde apps and vice sersa
<wirechief> i am only mentioned the possible conflicts, i myself have not had any, although others claim to have.
<djdarkman_> wirechief: those must be resolved imho, it's not good for either desktops
<wirechief> I do know that very little offer of support was given if a user had a mixed system (on other distros)
<djdarkman_> it's kinda' lame, they are just two GUI libs
<wirechief> however at this point i dont have a clue what was causing your webcam not to work, there might be a error log, am not sure if syslog is the place to look
<wirechief> since dmesg didnt show anything unusual
<djdarkman_> don't know, I am a programmer, but not an ubuntu developer, so most I can do is take quick guesses :)
<billybigrigger> djdarkman, hate to tell you this now, but my webcam doesn't work either with the .31 kernel
<billybigrigger> hasn't since 31-1
<billybigrigger> and it uses the sonixj module
<billybigrigger> and gspca
<lvzimmer> did anyone try to install karmic on windows (wubi)?
<wirechief> what is your webcam id with lsusb billybigrigger ?
<billybigrigger> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
<wirechief> sounds like a candidate for a bug report if you havent already done it.
<billybigrigger> its not an ubuntu bug
<billybigrigger> well i guess you could file it against the kernel
<billybigrigger> looks like there were alot of GSPC/V4L commits to the kernel in the last couple days
<billybigrigger> i think it also might have something to do with the V4L apps using V4L libs and not V4l2
<billybigrigger> i dunno
<DanaG> "Removed armel/imx51"
<bjsnider> is anybody here using firefox 3.5?
<Pici> Yes.
<bjsnider> http://blog.p2pfoundation.net/open-source-healthcare/2009/03/31
<bjsnider> can you check that site?
<bjsnider> look in the sidebar on the left, at the "select category" drop box
<bjsnider> does it break out of its container?
<Pici> bjsnider: yes, slightly
<bjsnider> can you test it in another browser?
<bjsnider> this happens on mac too
<bjsnider> i think it's a bug in gecko
<bjsnider> or bad code
<Q-FUNK> bjsnider: both firefox and safari share the same broken CSS support, even though they are based on a different toolkit.
<bjsnider> yes i'm talking to someone else who says safari is even worse
<bjsnider> midori renders it fine though, which is weird
<ethana2> ok, so, ubuntu is putting sound out through this audio jack on the front of my laptop
<ethana2> I discovered this after restarting a couple times
<ethana2> I'd kinda like sound out my laptop's speakers..
<ethana2> this is a bug-- bad default settings
<ethana2> compounded by the apparent lack of a configuration utility to correct it
<ethana2> installed pavucontrol, fixed my instance of this problem
<nztal> grub2 doesn't seem to detect my other operating system on my hard drive, windows which came with my laptop.  anyone know how to get it to acknowledge it in the boot menu ?
<nztal> actually i found the fix for karmic, but the update-grub2 command seems to be missing.  anyone know if something can be used in its place ?
<mase_work> nztal: you may need to install grub2
<nztal> heh oh.  thank you.  i had done a update-manager -d earlier.  probably no grub2 with that.  thank you
<nztal> anyone know what the state of fonts coming to appear nicer for browsing under karmic ?  anything being done with that ?  i seem to remember that it was lacking in linux in general, web browsing fonts that is.
<tanath> how come my 2nd hard drive doesn't show in nautilus when run as root?
<tanath> i can't mount it 'cause it says authentication is required, but it's not prompting for authentication. and when i run nautilus as root, it doesn't show at all
<mase_work> nztal: all of the 'web-safe' fonts have been available since 2k4
<nztal> ooh ok
<mase_work> nztal: there is the liberation font set which you can install, they are metrically equivalent to the MS corefonts
<mase_work> otherwise if a web page is using any other font they need to specify it with the @font attribute and provide the ttf
<nztal> will try that one
<tanath> >_< trying to save a file, but can't mount the drive. why would it say authentication needed (for one) and why would it fail to prompt for it as usual?
<tanath> playing around in Authorizations seems to have no effect
<ethana2> every song I play resets my volume
<ethana2> and the volume is such that it can really hurt my ears now
<ethana2> is this ReplayGain?
<tanath> damnit, i can't mount my internal drive, except as root from terminal, and then i don't have permissions to write. and chowning isn't working. >_<
<nztal> karmic daily build, isn't spawning gdm with my nvidia laptop card.  anyone know of a work around that i can do in console ?  xorg.conf is gone in this release
<nztal> tanath, have you used chattr at all ?  that can keep some sudo commands from working
<tanath> nztal, not familiar with it
<billybigrigger> ethana2, $ killall pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> should fix your volume reset problem
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> also, multimedia keys not working
<tanath> how can i make it so it doesn't prompt for authentication to mount my drive
<tanath> Authorizations app doesn't do the trick
<billybigrigger> ethana2, mine either
<tanath> mine work
<ethana2> Inspiron 1420n here
<tanath> ethana2, what're you playing them with?
<ethana2> Totem
<ethana2> from an .m3u playlist from jamendo.com
<tanath> ok, not having that prob with local music...
<tanath> hm
<tanath> hrm, do you have to sign up?
<ethana2> jamendo is Free.
<tanath> not what i asked
<tanath> looks like you do
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> if you do, you can save your preferences
<ethana2> online flash player vs. m3u, etc
<tanath> i'm looking for an m3u elsewhere but not finding one for some reason. shoutcast is only giving pls files...
<tanath> can't find any m3us
<ethana2> tanath: have you actually not heard about jamendo before?
<ethana2> It is THE site for CC licensed music
<ethana2> it is integrated right into every media player that calls itself Free
<mase_work> jamendo is coool
<ethana2> just get an account
<mase_work> some really good music on there
<tanath> i have
<ethana2> set the 'play' thing to m3u
<tanath> never needed it though
<mase_work> you don't have to put in yoru real details if you don't want :)
<ethana2> I get all my music there
<ethana2> to boycott The Industry
<ethana2> Paniq, Tryad, Rob Costlow
<tanath> i don't care for the effort of making & keeping track of another acct & pw
<ethana2> why another pw?
<ethana2> I have my passwords in security tiers
<tanath> best to avoid reusing passwords
<ethana2> now I just have two
<tanath> plus changing them periodically... taxes my already taxed memory
<ethana2> top tier used in only three places
<ethana2> other used everywhere else
<ethana2> firefox remembers 'em all for me anyways
<tanath> most secure place is in my head
<ethana2> I do have a strict policy of not allowing them to be used from Windows machines thouhg
<ethana2> and I mind my encryption
<tanath> i just want to be able to use my freaking hard drive
<ethana2> what about a hard drive?
<ethana2> https
<tanath> i can't mount it, except as root, but then i don't have perms
<tanath> and it won't let me change them
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> :(
<tanath> when i'm properly logged in to gnome, it prompts me for pw to mount
<tanath> but i'm in kde because it's working better right now
<tanath> and it just says authorization needed
<tanath> or it did prompt last i checked anyway
<tanath> dolphin has a more detailed error, but won't let me copy & paste
<tanath> text isn't selectable
 * tanath facepalms
<tanath> apparently the standard locale is not allowed for my user id??
<tanath> o.O
<tanath> er
<tanath> invalid mount option. setting locale isn't allowed..
<tanath> apparently i'm not allowed to set locale via mount paramater (not sure why it's trying to do that). how do i fix that?
<tanath> anyone?
<tanath> :-/
<mac_v> tanath: there is a bug about the mount , let me get it
<mac_v> tanath: Bug #409216 , this is the main problem , setting the permissions in the Authentication menu doesnt help either
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409216 in devicekit-disks "devicekit prompts for authentication to mount internal disk at every login (dup-of: 396448)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396448 in gvfs "inconsistent automounting on startup" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396448
<DanaG> eSATA drives are counted as internal... how annoying.'
<tanath> thanks
<tanath> neither of those seems to be quite what i'm looking for...
<tanath> my issue is a little different
<tanath> gvfs-mount is saying volume doesn't implement mount...
<nztal> karmic alpha 4 is not working with a new alternate cd install and my nvidia chipset on my laptop.  is there anything i can do, to possibly get GDM started ?  no xorg.conf to tweak anymore
<mase_work> nztal: you could use the nv or possibly neuvou drivers
<nztal> mase_work, how would i try the nv driver ?  i'm unsure what to edit
<nztal> i'm going through the manual installation process for the official nvidia driver, i'm not 100% sure it will work on karmic though.  no xorg.conf
<mase_work> nztal: i would probably suggest that running karmic is probably not the best option for you at this time if you need a stable system.
<sandeep> right clicking on gnome-panel shows only 'help' and 'about' or is it just me
<nztal> mase_work, i dont mind doing work, to get things running.  i'm moving forward with this nvidia installation it might work
<mase_work> nztal: yeh i understand that, but +1 is pretty much for testing. This will break, get fixed, break again etc..
<mase_work> its not really meant as an end user desktop
<nztal> i've been adopting the alphas for the past few years now, usually at alpha 3 stage.  i have a understanding of what i'm getting myself into
<nztal> i've just never had this problem before, thats all.  working on getting up and running
<mase_work> k
<nztal> got it working with the official nvidia installer
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/412449
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 412449 in gvfs "Incorrect mount/umount/REMOVE behavior of USB drive" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nztal> mase_work, what i will not do, is enable proposed :)  thats where i went wrong last time.  network-manager-gnome got broken, but i had a wicd deb to fall back on.  its on my laptop, not my desktop, which uses wicd exclusively anyways
<J-_> Is anyone else having pulseaudio problems in karmic?
<J-_> in KDE
<mase_work> J-_: what kind of problems
<J-_> Pulseaudio shutting off here and there
<J-_> Is there anyway to use a different sound server?
<alankila> it looks like pulseaudio's tentacles have been generally wiggling into different parts of GNOME, and there's now a point where the system is dead if it decides to squeeze strongly enough.
<J-_> I'm in KDE. :)
<alankila> meaning that I tried to uninstall pulseaudio only to have something like gconfd run in a tight cpu loop trying to open some ~/.pulse/ files
<mase_work> you should be able to select hte hardware direclty then
<mase_work> in settings manager
<alankila> I guess KDE will resist direct integration with pa on account of their phonon.
<mase_work> kde makes it easy :)
<shadeslayer> J-_: KDE ftw
<mase_work> phonon rocks
<shadeslayer> mase_work: not just phonon...the whole of KDE
<mase_work> indeed
<alankila> I have also seen that PA is relatively obsessed with the time of the day kernel call. Using oprofile I discovered that all those gettimeofday calls were giving a significant cpu load.
<alankila> it seems better now, somehow, though
<mase_work> wonder why that is there
<mase_work> seems odd
<J-_> So I just have to defer HDA audio, and refer Pulse or whatever?
<mase_work> yeh
<J-_> nice
<alankila> doesn't KDE still have artsd or something?
<J-_> thanks man! ^5
<alankila> you could install that for an alternative sound server, in case using the hw directly results in any sort of badness. Though I guess dmix will be used?
<mase_work> alankila: no kde doesn't have artsd
<mase_work> not as of 4.x
<alankila> they decided on ALSA dmix then?
<mase_work> no they use phonon which can use pulseaudio or alsa or jack
<mase_work> or whatever else
<mase_work> esd
<alankila> right, but: will a normal person have anything but alsa?
<mase_work> they will have pulse most likely
<mase_work> which will use alsa  i guess
<J-_> hrm. Pulse is still messing up
<UnNaturalHigh> can anyone here suggest a ppa for karmic kernel backports to jaunty?
<mase_work> J-_: what is the error ?
<J-_> I have no clue. Where can I find the error?
<mase_work> i don't know...... i assumed there was an error since you were blaming pulse
<mase_work> where did you get the information that pulse was messing up
<mase_work> or did you just not get sound and assume that pulse was broken
<J-_> That's what I figured mase_work
<mase_work> J-_: you were probably incorrect then. Maybe the driver its self doesn't work
<mase_work> either that or its muted :)
<J-_> Dunno. The sound goes off and on with different things. I'll get from kopete, and pulse will mute my music
<J-_> err, not mute
<J-_> but the music won't work
<mase_work> but if you have told kde to not use pulse then its not pulse doing it
<alankila> We don't really have good language for audio problems. The resolution of the problem description tends to be binary: works or doesn't.
<J-_> I told it to prefer Pulse. In which it defered HDA
<J-_> I never had the problem before
<J-_> Especially in Hardy and below
<J-_> err, Jaunty and blow :P
<J-_> below*
<mase_work> J-_: so it wasn't working ? you assumed it was pulse that messed up so you told it to use pulse ? that doesn't make any sense ;)
<alankila> I wonder how much flack Lennart has got for pulseaudio so far. Having authored such an almost-universally hated program the guy is by now either suicidal or extremely thick-skinned.
<J-_> I'm guessing that when pulse is in use, and another program makes a sound, HDA goes for priority and kills pulse?
<mase_work> alankila: to be fair, its not his fault. The distros picked it up way too early
<alankila> flak rather, anyway
<mase_work> J-_: thats probably not how it works
<J-_> ah
<alankila> I have observed that I usually get audio from just one source: either all pulse-audio apps, or whatever device wants to open the hardware directly right now. It's a strange behavior IMO.
<J-_> I wonder what would happen if I removed pulse
<alankila> err... whatever program
<J-_> Or maybe I can install alsa
<alankila> mase_work: yeah I have more than average tolerance for problems -- otherwise I wouldn't be running all the alphas and betas (stability is boring) -- but PA has start to get on my nerves
<indyboy_123> !join
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join
<indyboy_123> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alankila> mostly because it insists on flipping the damn "Optical raw" bit on my audigy every time it starts up and that kills all non-pulse apps so I always have to go put it back the way it was
<mase_work> alankila: yeh i can understand that, to be fair though i haven't actually run into pulseaudio problems my self. So i think it depends largely on the drivers
<alankila> and of course, the alsa-pulse bridge that it puts into ALSA doesn't really work. I have software that dies with "socket operation on non-socket", and it is bog standard ALSA shit that works without pulse and all it wants is just a device to write a 16-bit stream to. Christ, it's not complicated, and I have no idea why it won't work.
<alankila> sorry for airing my grievances anyway. I guess I'm quickly drifting into off-topic rantyland
<J-_> Would removing pulseaudio, and using alsa work?
<jmite> I'm running karmic alpha 4. does anybody know why in sysv-rc-conf hal is enabled and udev is not set by default?
<alankila> I'd just say that it would be fucking marvellous if I didn't have to dick with alsa settings every time my machine boots up.
<J-_> haha
<J-_> family friendly channel
<shadeslayer> so anything break in KDE with todays updates:?
<jmite> has udev not been implimented yet in karmic?
<shadeslayer> brb in a jiffy
<alankila> jmite: udevd runs here, ps aux|grep udev?
<jmite> ps aux|grep udev
<jmite> sorry, typo
<jmite> root      1301  0.0  0.0  19292  1148 ?        S<s  Aug17   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
<jmite> joey     25591  0.0  0.0   7340   884 pts/0    S+   01:13   0:00 grep udev
<alankila> hmm, so, you do have udevd running, enabled or not...?
<jmite> Just going by sysv-rc-conf, does it not change boot services in karmic?
<jmite> in sysv-rc-conf, hal is still enabled... I assume I can safely sidable it? (well, nothing safe, but I can try)
<alankila> Don't know, but I'd assume yes, given that the /etc/rc?.d stuff is still there as always
<alankila> I wouldn't touch it if I were you, actually, but life's boring without experimenting, hey?
<jmite> yeah, that's why I downloaded the alpha. was udev chosen cause it was faster?
<alankila> I don't have udev configured for rl 2 but I do have hal. I have stopped tracking just how these hird of kernel-related processes relate to each other these days
<alankila> no point, because the whole stack seems to be reinvented every 6 months or so
<jmite> okay. I'll play around a bit. thanks!
<richardcavell> I decided that after updating to alpha 4 I wouldn't apply any more updates, since applying updates in the past has caused me to break things (sound, networking).  However, I just rebooted and it looks as though all sorts of things have been updated without my knowledge.  Icons are different, my menus are a little different, update manager looks new, and so on.  I have "only notify about updates" selected in Softwar
<richardcavell> e Sources.  Does Karmic update without my permission?
<linuxhippy> OOo doesn't have any icons in the toolbars in Alpha4, and idea what could be the problem?
<richardcavell> linuxhippy: I just worked out the problem
<richardcavell> linuxhippy: Don't mind me.  Bug report going in now.
<linuxhippy> well, my gf is already angra ... can't afford to wait 3 months ;)
<linuxhippy> any idea whats the problem?
<richardcavell> linuxhippy: Oh sorry man, I thought you were replying to my question
<richardcavell> linuxhippy: I don't know how to fix your problem
<linuxhippy> *gg*
<linuxhippy> no, just joined ^^
<om26er1> can any1 tell me a little about ubuntu moblin project
<om26er1> !moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblin
<kavurt> resolution is pretty good without installing nvidia drivers in alpha 4 kubuntu. do we still need to install them?
<RAOF> kavurt: No, but you won't get much 2D acceleration and no 3D.
<RAOF> You care about 2D acceleration if you use compositing, or watch video at all.
<kavurt> can't I watch video now?
<RAOF> You probably can, but it'll be slow.
<kavurt> I see. thanks
<RAOF> If you don't want the binary drivers you can try the nouveau drivers (xserver-xorg-video-nouveau).  They do good 2D (in my experience they're better than the binary drivers), no 3D, and they might even support suspend now :)
<kavurt> RAOF: should I just install that package to try it?
<RAOF> Why not :)
<RAOF> You'll also need to edit xorg.conf to actually use the drivers, though.
<RAOF> (Just sticking a Driver "nouveau" in the Device section, basically)
<kavurt> 3D means compiz basically, doesn't it?
<th1> why is pulseaudio required component of "ubuntu-desktop" and "ubuntu-netbook-remix"?
<th1> and why is there no longer a working volume control applet if pulseaudio is removed?
<th1> I have to use alsamixer instead because pulseaudio sucks so badly
<th1> but everything else works fine without it so I don't get why the .... its a required dependency
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to use ffmpegthumbnailer in nautius, I like how fast it is compared to totem-video-thumbnailer in nautilus.
<norpan111> Hello
<norpan111> can i upgrade to beta when its released? i mean im using aplha right now
<norpan111> ...
<oldude67> yes
<norpan111> with -update-manager -d ?
<norpan111> cant remember what it was
<norpan111> what is this "new theme" that i heard about in karmic?
<oldude67> update-manager -d will take you to the next release i believe.
<norpan111> oldude67,  thnx =)
<norpan111> 1 okt, cant wait!!!
<norpan111> My mobile broadband does not work since update
<norpan111> How do i report that bug?
<oldude67> well check to see if someone else hasnt made a bug report on it yet and check on ubuntu home page about filing a bug report.
<norpan111> Is the name mobile broadband?:P
<oldude67> probably not, probably want the chip set off the device.
<norpan111> Huawaei
<norpan111> Huawai
<norpan111> ...uhm
<oldude67> do you have a model # or sn # on it? if so google for more info.
<norpan111> i googled it, could not find anything really
<norpan111> can i check launchpad?
<oldude67> sure, you could also do lshw and lspci and see if it sees it and names it as well.
<norpan111> Found it =)
<norpan111> thanks!
<norpan111> Just searched huawei  launchpad, newest
<norpan111> Found others
<christian_lappy> karmic runs fine so far on my lappy :-)
<christian_lappy> only one issue..
<christian_lappy> while heavy io, the desktop is absolutely unusable...
<christian_lappy> any hints ?
<christian_lappy> does arora work for you guys ??
<christian_lappy> it takes ages to open sites for me
<suit> I get the following error when trying to compile: 'checking for openssl directory... configure: WARNING: Could not find a linkable openssl.  If you have it installed somewhere unusual, you can specify an explicit path using --with-openssl-dir'
<suit> Now, I could easily do that but I'd rather know how to fix that problem. As in, it should recognize the right location by itself. How would I do that?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hey is sound in flash working in Kubuntu?
<suit> yeah
<shadeslayer> suit: in arora?
<suit> lemme check that real quick
<suit> yup
<shadeslayer> suit: doesnt work here....any ideas?
<suit> A couple. What kind of sound card do you have?
<shadeslayer> suit: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<shadeslayer> suit: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<suit> Are you on a laptop by any chance?
<shadeslayer> suit: yeo
<shadeslayer> yep
<suit> You got any headphones laying around?
<shadeslayer> suit: sure hang on
<suit> Heard of a couple of cases now where it was just the inbuilt speakers acting out
<shadeslayer> suit: no sound in headphones
<suit> May not sound like it, but that's a good thing because solutions to the speaker error seem to be absent
<shadeslayer> suit: hehe
<suit> Can you run alsaconf without errors?
<shadeslayer> suit: command not found
<suit> Yeah, that was pretty outdated I guess. Not up to speed with the currents in audio output
<suit> Let's try something else. More often than not stuff is just muted
<shadeslayer> ill google around then.... try rekonq and see if it doesnt work there too
<shadeslayer> 18:11 < suit> Let's try something else. More often than not stuff is just muted
<shadeslayer> sorry...irssi at it again
<suit> enter 'alsamixer' and on every entry with MM you push 'm' so it's unmuted
<shadeslayer> suit: ive checked all channels in kmix and set everytimg to high
<suit> Ah, alright
<shadeslayer> ok
<suit> KMix accesses the same channels as alsamixer as far as i know, so that could probably be ruled out.
<shadeslayer> suit: just checked alsamixer....no muted channels
<suit> Yeah, my wisdom basically ends there.
<shadeslayer> suit: hehe
<shadeslayer> ill try out some other browser just to be sure its not arora
<suit> Oh, and you should of course have..ehm..whats it called.
<shadeslayer> suit: kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<suit> The restricted packages with all the codecs and stuff
<suit> riiiight hehe
<suit> That could help you out, too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<suit> Don't know how up to date it is with the phonon and the pulseaudio and whatnot the cool kids use nowadays. :D
<BluesKaj> try firefox , the flash plugins will usually work ...if not then it's prolly a plugin or sound setting prob
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah,ill try rekonq and firefox
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the plugins installed of course
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: of courser
<shadeslayer> i just added myself to the audio group
<shadeslayer> well that didnt work
<BluesKaj> the soures.list has some 'canonical partners' commented out due to legal reasons
<BluesKaj> these repos contain the flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeslayer> oh and also do you have problems with the alt+tab switch thing?
<BluesKaj> I think :)
<BluesKaj> not me
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i have the flashpuggin-installer....so i think it was installed but dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-nonfree doesnt show it
<shadeslayer> *pluggin
<shadeslayer> with the alt+tab it "sheets" the windows
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, try, apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeslayer> make that slides back the windoes
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/1533768
<BluesKaj> it's not installed, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i think so :P
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: but isnt the flashpluggin-installer supposed to install it?
<BluesKaj> never used it , I just used apt , after editing my sources list
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, that was waay back when i installed intrepid
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: heh.... i do clean installs....leaves my system snappier
<BluesKaj> I've upgraded by the cli eversince
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, well ,do an apt-get or aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah,im installing cmake.....
<BluesKaj> why , you don't need to make things complicated with cmake
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: oh no,i wanted to compile rekonq and a few other things
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: things like stasks from kde-look and some widgets
<shadeslayer> nope no sound
<shadeslayer> hmmm i think i found a bug report :)
<histo_> ughh having issues getting my intel 915 to give the proper resolution to my plasma tv
<histo> can't seem to put my finger on this one.
<histo> I've tried using cvt and getting the modeline for 1360x768 and adding that to xrandr with no success. After switching to the proper mode the tv says out of range
<histo> I plugged in the wifes laptop which is running windows and the TV communicates with windows fine and displays the proper resolution.
<shadeslayer> yeah,so i think i found a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/396558
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396558 in flashplugin-nonfree "No sound from flash on amd64" [Undecided,New]
 * BluesKaj wonders what happened to printer options in system settings...there aren't any
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: printer configuration?
<histo> BluesKaj: system > administration > printers
<BluesKaj> histo, sry I'm on kde
<histo> BluesKaj: ahh no idea then.
<histo> BluesKaj: you could try using localhost:631 in a browser
<shadeslayer> brb
<suit> I can't stress enough how awesome Yakuake is. Just had to throw that out there. Carry on.
<BluesKaj> weird , was able to set printer options in system settings in previous versions of kubuntu , now there is nothing
<BluesKaj> print drivers must be part of the kernel module now , hence hal has taken over just like X :P
<BluesKaj> my printer works ok , histo ..was trying help someone over at #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> flash works!!! with sound!!!
<BluesKaj> you on 64bit shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i cant do the alt+tab thing though....
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> kdebase-workspace is not installed....should i be concerned?
<js> hi. is there any reason nspluginwrapper is used for flash on amd64 in karmic? there's a native version by adobe
<shadeslayer> js: i was having problems with flash earlier,but i just looged out and logged back in and i could use it properly
<js> shadeslayer: well, it's always using nspluginwrapper here and blocking audio :/
<geser> has somebody any idea why I don't have sound in totem but in rhythmbox or firefox (watching youtube)?
<shadeslayer> js: well,i have xine,and try installing flashplugin-nonfree.....
<billybigrigger> mornin all
<BluesKaj> hey
<billybigrigger> howdy
<billybigrigger> i killed this mornings convo eh? haha
<mphill> is anyone getting this error: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.15.3.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> mphill: what DE?
<shadeslayer> i have kubuntu and no i dont have the error....maybe its a bad archive? have you tried sudo apt-get clean ?
<mphill> i just dist-upgraded from jaunty
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> no idea then...clean install here
<mphill> that did not work
<mphill> i am annoyed
<mphill> this is unfortunate
<shadeslayer> mphill: so after a clean have you tried reintstalling the package?
<BluesKaj> mphill, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<billybigrigger> mphill, pretty sure the karmic release notes state to use $ update-manager -d
<billybigrigger> to upgrade from jaunty
<coz_> mphill,   try removing   /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin
<coz_> mphill,   then restart synaptic
<coz_> or whtever you are are using
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.04
<billybigrigger> mphill, ^^^
<mphill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/397498/comments/19
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397498 in dpkg "dpkg 1.15.3.1ubuntu1 fails to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mphill> that worked for me
<mphill> i had to remove zero byte files in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/
<mphill> thats a pretty crazy work around
<coz_> mphill,  are you talking about removeing those files?
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, yeah , it surprised me how well update-manager -d worked yesterday when I upgraded from jaunty on the laptop ...it looks like a version of synaptic , icon etc.
<shadeslayer> will kde-devel bring in all packages to compile KDE plasmoids and apps? or should i install more dev binaries? if so which package?
<pace_t_zulu> is gconftool broken in karmic?
<pace_t_zulu> look at what i'm getting
<pace_t_zulu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/255232/
<scizzo-> gconftool-2
<pace_t_zulu> scizzo-: is that new?
<scizzo-> yes
<scizzo-> pace_t_zulu: however pressing tab a couple of times when typing: gconftool should give you results of commands that can be run
<scizzo-> pace_t_zulu: its called tab completion
<pace_t_zulu> thank you scizzo-
<scizzo-> pace_t_zulu: works on bash.....so if you can't find the command just hit tab a few times and the results of the commands in question will come up
<scizzo-> pace_t_zulu: works in irssi also when typing a nickname
<scizzo-> pace_t_zulu: most things work like that
<pace_t_zulu> scizzo-: thank you
<scizzo-> np
<shadeslayer> whats the package for the extra widgets? like stasks etc... i plasma-widget-addons installed
<scizzo-> shadeslayer: kde widgets?
<shadeslayer> scizzo-: yep
<norpan111> wich version of kde will be installed with "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" in 9.10 ?
<norpan111> I mean right now in alpha
<kaddi> norpan111 should be kde 4.3
<billybigrigger> norpan111, $ apt-cache policy kde-desktop
<norpan111> Whats that about?
<kaddi> and that is the better way
<norpan111> Whats the difference?
<norpan111> "§ apt-cache policy kde-desktop" ???
<kaddi> apt-cache policy <package> will tell you which verison of the package you have installed and which version is available for download
<kaddi> just type into a commandline
<norpan111> okey
<norpan111> Ill do that now!
<norpan111> :D
<norpan111> thnx
<norpan111> let u know how it went..
<billybigrigger> btw kde-desktop doesn't exist
<norpan111> ok?
<norpan111> thats  nice to hear
<norpan111> kaddi,  fo real?
<norpan111> billybigrigger,  what does exist then?
<billybigrigger> i think your looking for kubuntu-desktop
<billybigrigger> im not a kde guy
<billybigrigger> i don't know :P
<norpan111> how did u know kde-desktop did not exist?
<billybigrigger> apt-cache search kde-desktop didn't show anything :P
<kaddi> hehe
<norpan111> ill try
<norpan111> ;D
<norpan111> for the hell of it
<norpan111> sry for bad language
<billybigrigger> im pretty sure you want kubuntu-desktop
 * billybigrigger waits for the kde guys to pipe up
<norpan111> its the same?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<kaddi> I'm using kde, but I've never installed through kubuntu-desktop.
<norpan111> kaddi,  where then?
<norpan111> yeah "could not find kde-desktop"
<norpan111> now what
<billybigrigger> kaddi, kde from kubuntu install cds? :P
<norpan111> kaddi,  u run kde on 9.10 ?
<kaddi> billybigrigger exactly and then I happily upgraded with the new releases :p
<kaddi> norpan111 yes
<norpan111> kaddi,  what should i do then?:P
<norpan111> kubuntu-desktop?
<kaddi> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<norpan111> But hey
<kaddi> looks like it, yes. But apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop will not give you the kde version that will be installed. it gives you the version of the kubuntu-desktop package
<norpan111> wich is?
<norpan111> not 4.3?
<kaddi> norpan111 karmic uses kde 4.3
<norpan111> kaddi,  im using karmic gnome
<norpan111> kaddi,  so from , here how do i get kde 4.3 ?
<kaddi> well yes, but if you install kubuntu-desktop it will install the kde environnement on your system
<oldude67> good morning all..:D
<kaddi> and the default kde environnement for karmic is kde 4.3 afaik
<norpan111> kaddi,  so doing kubuntu-desktop gives me 4.3 and all the things i want? :P
<kaddi> it should, also i do not know what all the things you want are. :p
<oldude67> well i dont know about all the things you want, it wont give you million dollars ..lol
<norpan111> oldude67,   well if i bet a million dollar with a friend i could install kde 4.3 by typing that
<norpan111> i could get that
<histo> Having some issues with intel 915 and my plasma tv.
<histo> Xorg.0.log shows that the TV is reporting the proper modelines. But xrandr doesn't show the 1360x768 availible.
<histo> I'm able to get it working specifying the proper modeline with xrandr and it works out of the box with 8.04. Any version after that is causing a ton of issues
<norpan111> kaddi,  ill just try kubuntu-desktop?
<norpan111> "sudo apt-get cache policy kubuntu-desktop" ???k kaddi ??
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<kaddi> norpan111 did you read the message from ubottu?
<norpan111> kaddi,  ubottu is rude :/
<kaddi> it knows the answer though :p
 * kaddi is gone: dinner
<norpan111> kaddi,  oh yes, i just do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<norpan111> no cache policy kaddi
<norpan111> ok
<norpan111> BluesKaj,  ubottu said i wasnt suppose to do that?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop just tells if the app is installed
<norpan111> ooooh...
<norpan111> Ẅell if kubuntu is installed i would not have to install it dooh
<Pici> BluesKaj: you don't need sudo for that
<norpan111> i need sudo for everything Pici
<BluesKaj> yeah Pici , I'm aware
<Pici> norpan111: Er. You shouldn't.
<norpan111> Pici,  but i do, and gdm settings wont work..
<norpan111> i can just choose to auto login or not,, small window Pici
<norpan111> Wierd
<norpan111> And soon as i write password for something that needs root rights.. theme gets wierd
<Pici> norpan111: Do you mean if you use gksudo the new application's theme is odd looking?
<norpan111> Pici,  havent seen the new theme
<norpan111> how does it look?
<shadeslayer> new theme for what?
 * shadeslayer gets all interested
<shadeslayer> apart from my microblogging widget everything is working :P
<kaddi> it still wants to get configured? :D
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yeah
<norpan111> Pici,  and no, i did not mean that way. everything looks like "simple theme" when i write password
<TylerR> so every one else has no sound right?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: it shows the config button and shows 8 new tweets and everything except for the tweets 0.O
<kaddi> shadeslayer nice :D just don't use the widget? j/k
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yeah im using choqok
<BluesKaj> TylerR, ?
<TylerR> BluesKaj: Yea I have no sound (pulse audio isn't working)
<BluesKaj> alsa installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<norpan111> Pici,  like the theme u are using isnt installed right etc.. you know what i mean?
<TylerR> yes alsa-vbase
<TylerR> alsa-base*
<BluesKaj> ok how about alsa-utils ?
<TylerR> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> have you configured alsamixer?
<TylerR> BluesKaj: on atempting to open gnome-volume -manager I get a "cannot connect to sound server" errot
<TylerR> yes
<TylerR> i belive all my packages are installed correctly
<gnubie> TylerR; have you added your user to the 3 pulse adio groups?
<TylerR> yes
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is the soundserver  ..weird my pulseaudio test doesn't work either , it falls back to the soundard driver
<BluesKaj> but I still have sound on everything
<TylerR> BluesKaj: hold on which groups do i need to be a part of?
<TylerR> BluesKaj: I only seem to have one audio group
<norpan111> Can font be changed in kde? and window boarders?
<BluesKaj> sorry TylerR , I'm on kde so I'm a global user
<norpan111> And in that case where
<TylerR> humm
<TylerR> thanks ill see what I can do
<norpan111> anybody?
<gnubie> TylerR;  pulse, pulse-access for me
<TylerR> BluesKaj: Hey dude I fied it by reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa-base
<TylerR> fixed*
<kaddi> norpan111 take a look at system settings, you can select fonts for everything as well as a theme for the window boarders
<norpan111> kaddi,  every window boarder theme looks like 1994?
<kaddi> you can download some more from kde-look.org if you don't want the ones they are proposing or create your own
<norpan111> kaddi,  whats the name of window boarders in kde-look ? metacity?
<norpan111> and how do i install it :S
<giovani> it's kde
<kaddi> what?
<shadeslayer> norpan111: are you on KDE?
<norpan111> yes
<giovani> kde-look.org --> section called "window decorations"
<shadeslayer> norpan111: ok i have a really good package for you :)
<giovani> it's pretty straightforward
<norpan111> thanks!
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  Wow  :D
<norpan111> Thanks!
<shadeslayer> !info kwin-style-aurorae
<ubottu> kwin-style-aurorae (source: kwin-style-aurorae): Theme engine for KWin window decorations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 260 kB
 * kaddi is going to try that one as well :D
<shadeslayer> this is a new package introduced for kwin decorations
<shadeslayer> so install : kwin-style-aurorae
<shadeslayer> i used to compile this on jaunty ;)
<kaddi> hehe, ok.. i see
<kaddi> you got a link to the sources then? :p
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  so i just do that
<shadeslayer> kaddi: theyre on kde look.....under window decorations > aurorae
<kaddi> k thx
<shadeslayer> norpan111: yes and then go to  K > System settings > Appearence
<norpan111> Ait! :D
<shadeslayer> norpan111: Windows > Window Decoration Tab > Aurorae Decoration Engine
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  i really dont even find apperance
<meta_> Hi all
<shadeslayer> norpan111: open system settings
<norpan111> system or settings
<meta_> I have installed karmic now to my eee 1000h to test it
<shadeslayer> norpan111: system settings,its in the menu
<kaddi> norpan111 open a commandline and type "systemsettings" in it
<norpan111> Oh okey
<meta_> after an upgrade (about 5minute ago) and a reboot i have no cursor now
<norpan111> found it
<norpan111> haha
<shadeslayer> norpan111: heh
<shadeslayer> norpan111: ok now to apperance
<meta_> i'm from irssi/cli now, so please help me how to get back my mouse
<shadeslayer> norpan111: there? now go to the window link there
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  must install it first :P
<shadeslayer> norpan111: haha
<shadeslayer> norpan111: install kwin-style-aurorae then
<norpan111> from kde-looks or terminap
<norpan111> terminaö
<shadeslayer> norpan111: sudo apt-get install kwin-style-aurorae
<shadeslayer> in a terminal
<meta_> Anybody can help me about my mouse problem? I just lost my mouse...
<scizzo-> meta_: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<scizzo-> meta_: is the mouse there at the login screen?
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  done!
<shadeslayer> norpan111: ok open appearence
<meta_> kubuntu
<shadeslayer> *appearance
<meta_> and yes, the mouse is there
<meta_> but it isn't moves
<meta_> :)
<norpan111> shadeslayer, ok
<oldude67> nice window deco shadeslayer
<scizzo-> meta_: ok so lets get this straight then....the mouse is there but you can't move it?
<shadeslayer> norpan111: select the link which says windows
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  that is nice! =)
<scizzo-> meta_: so the mouse cursor is not completely gone right?
<shadeslayer> oldude67: try glowglass-cupertino
<meta_> scizzo-: it's on the center of the login screen
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  yeah choose aurorae doceration theme engine
<shadeslayer> norpan111: now get new themes
<meta_> but it isn't moves as i try to move it...
<shadeslayer> norpan111: and download glowglass-cupertino
<norpan111> shadeslayer, glowglass
<norpan111> ok
<shadeslayer> norpan111: glowglass-cupertino
<meta_> scizzo-: is it possible that i don't have something like linux-backports-karmic or something like this package?
<oldude67> shadeslayer, says couldnt find package
<norpan111> sa
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  got the package how do i install
<scizzo-> meta_: hmmmm.....USB mouse?
<meta_> no, otuchpad
<meta_> before karmic it was handled by psmouse module
<meta_> but it wasn't loaded when i booted, i tried to load it but nothing happened
<meta_> neither in the syslog...
<meta_> if /var/log/syslog is the correct place where i must see the log
<meta_> (i just noitced that there are a new sysklogd stuff in karmic)
<shadeslayer> oldude67: kwin-style-aurorae?
<scizzo-> meta_: aaa you are using a touchpad....do you have a mouse you can connect to the computer to see if that helps with moving the mouse?
<shadeslayer> norpan111: the place where you selected the aurorae theme...theres a get new themes button there...click on it and click install on the theme you want
<scizzo-> meta_: it could be the driver in itself that is going wrong
<meta_> no i can't atm
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  but glowglass isnt there
<meta_> it was worked with the previous kernel that comes with the installer
<shadeslayer> norpan111: check the most downloaded theme
<norpan111> yeah
<norpan111> not there shadeslayer
<norpan111> slim glow and glowish
<shadeslayer> norpan111: where are you?? this does not sound like system settinfs
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  right click desktop settings
<kaddi> slim glow is a desktop theme iirc
<BluesKaj> TylerR, glad to hear that you fixed it  :)
<oldude67> shadeslayer, that one is not bad either ill have to remember to check that more often. like how it changes the min,max, and close buttons on boarder.
<shadeslayer> norpan111: no no..... go to system settings > appearence
<meta_> scizzo-: i try ...31-5 kernel
<meta_> bbl
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  ok installed
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  that looks awesome
<meta_> scizzo-: re
<norpan111> no i need a theme to match shadeslayer  :P
<meta_> How can i get to grub?
<meta_> i'm unable to get the grub's menu to select the kernel
<meta_> and also i don't found menu.lst
<shadeslayer> ok so im off
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  wich theme u use ?
<shadeslayer> i think they should make aurorae the default kwin theme
<shadeslayer> norpan111: glowglass-cupertino
<shadeslayer> looks awesome
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  but thats just for window decorater
<shadeslayer> with the osbidian black colour theme
<billybigrigger> meta_, grub2 doesn't have a menu.lst
<norpan111> i mean the menu etc
<norpan111> ill look
<suit> Does anyone use the DeKorator theme engine? I get tiny grey "corners" in every corner of every window no matter which DeKorator theme I use, does anyone have an idea? It's driving me insane!
<billybigrigger> !grub2 | meta_
<ubottu> meta_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shadeslayer> norpan111: yeah,use it with : Arezzo / Glassified plasma theme and osbidian black color scheme
<norpan111> osbidian?
<norpan111> black color scheme
<meta_> thx, btw i'm on cli now as i have no mouse...
<meta_> billybigrigger: so how can i boot another kernel?
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  whats osbidian black color scheme?
<billybigrigger> meta_, ?
<meta_> or can you tell me where is it's config?
<billybigrigger> meta_, do you see it in the grub menu?
<meta_> i don't see the grub menu
<shadeslayer> norpan111: appearance > color
<meta_> i don'T know how to get to the grub menu
<norpan111> oh
<norpan111> :D
<norpan111> ill be back
<shadeslayer> and im going before i get caught up again
<shadeslayer> bye all
<norpan111> yay
<norpan111> can somone tell me about the nicest font in kde?
<x1250> is anyone using kdenlive? I'm using a very functional ffmpeg, compiled it myself, but almost all render options in kdenlive say: Unsupported video codec: somecodec, but... ffmpeg supports them. Anyone?
<kaddi> I use a combination of  opensymbol/dejavu and purisa, but that's a very personal preference :p
<BluesKaj> x1250, are you sure that ffmpeg supports them, altho I suspect kdenlive doesn't work as well as adverted ...tried it a while back without much luck
<popey> x1250: you sure kdenlive is using _your_ ffmpeg and not another one?
<BluesKaj> good point popey , sometimes ffmpeg versions can exist together
<BluesKaj> x1250, try: apt-cache policy ffmpeg to which one(s) are installed
<BluesKaj> to see
<x1250> its working now. It was a bug. Rerunning the config wizard from inside kdenlive fixed the issue.
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<x1250> that means you have to run the wizard two times. First time, when kdenlive runs for the first time, doesn't really work. Strange issue.
<BluesKaj> x1250, good to know , maybe that's why it din't work in my case as well
<aboSamoor> the booting process has more flickering than before updating the kernel to rc6
<cdE|Woozy> aboSamoor, when does it flicker?
<aboSamoor> cdE|Woozy, mainly after gnome login
<tanath> does ufw block traffic on loopback?
<tanath> google desktop isn't working...
<DanaG> hmm, how would I go about ejecting a specific device, via command-line?
<DanaG> http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/DeviceKit-disks/Device.html
<DanaG> here's the dbus commands... but I don't know how to use them.
<ripps> DanaG: devkit-disk --umount /dev/sdXX
<ripps> *devkit-disks
<DanaG> Does by-id work?
<ripps> DanaG: probably, It just needs a dev device
<ripps> There's also --detach
<DanaG> ah, yeah, the turn-off-the-device one is the one I want.
<DanaG> Detach failed: Device is not a drive
<suit> What's the little letter icon in the task bar right besides the clock for? Never saw it do anything and besides assigning a shortcut I can't seem to configure it further :o
<guntbert> suit: that *should* belong to evolution (I think), but as you said...
<suit> guntbert: That would be weird since I got it in Kubuntu which doesn't use evolution by default, I think
<kaddi> suit: then it's probably kmail :p
<guntbert> suit: so maybe their mail client? you said letter - like an envelope?
<suit> Yea, envelope is what I was going for
<suit> kaddi: didn't think that far, you're probably right :)
<sebsebseb> Trying  Karmic  alpha4 in a vm,   Gnome and  now just installed KDE4 as well,  after a shut down of the vm,  got  the  kubuntu is booting screen like I am meant to,   and  KDM yep,   but when I log into Kubuntu,  it  shows the  background and opens up gnome terminal,  and that's it,   some wierd bug or what?   alpha after all
<guntbert> suit: but anyway - at the moment (in my daily) it does nothing
<suit> I'll try setting up KMail right now. Will report back.
 * billybigrigger cracks a coors
<BluesKaj> watery expensive berr
<billybigrigger> haha what do you prefer BluesKaj
<billybigrigger> they had a good deal on them at the liquor store
<BluesKaj> cheap watery beer :)
<billybigrigger> 12 tallboys which = 17 beer, and $3 cheaper than a 15pack
<suit> Yeah. Doesn't do crap.
<suit> Is automounting a ntfs partition broken for anyone else in Karmic?
<suit> Gotta do it manually each boot
<dupondje> Hi, how can I make Ubuntu doesn't try to mount a partition @ login ? Now I keep getting a message to mount a partition, but I don't want to mount it
<kaddi> dupondje: I would look if that partition is listed in fstab and if it is remove it
<dupondje> kaddi: its not, its not mounted by fstab, but mounted when U login :s
<cdE|Woozy> dupondje, bug #396448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396448 in gvfs "inconsistent automounting on startup" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396448
<dupondje> weird, I never had this before. But today I replaced my harddisk, and put back a clone of the hdd. And It started giving me this error
<cdE|Woozy> I've been getting this message on every login for quite a while now :)
<dupondje> well I don't, but just since the clone is back :s
<dupondje> thats weird
<dupondje> btw, any recommendations for a application to keep finances ?
<dupondje> personal finances
<sebsebseb> Installing updates sorted out the issue I had
<DanaG> yeah, "erased parchment" is unnecessarily alarmist.
<DanaG> or rather, a wax tablet.
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palimpsest
<_ronald> I'm using the daily build of kubuntu 9.10 and I would like to know other experiance with it. Here it is still very unstabel (kde)
<billybigrigger> DanaG always has the best random typings]
<billybigrigger> :) haha
<DanaG> Tell that to the people who named gnome-disk-utility.
<DanaG> =þ
<billybigrigger> i know
<billybigrigger> stupid name
<billybigrigger> "Disk Utilities" obviously wasn't a good choice
<Twigaathy> hm, evince is still broken for me
<billybigrigger> Twigaathy, how so
<billybigrigger> ...?
<Twigaathy> Grey screen when I open any PDF
<billybigrigger> my ears just bled
<billybigrigger> *any* pdf?
<billybigrigger> i've had that problem on a few
<Twigaathy> far as I can tell
<Twigaathy> they open okay in xpdf
<Twigaathy> oh?
<billybigrigger> but was just browsing some Snap-On pdfs this afternoon
<billybigrigger> 50/50 here
<Twigaathy> That's not good
<Twigaathy> I'm going to blow away .gnome2/evince and see what happens :)
<Twigaathy> nope, no luck
<billybigrigger> heh
<Twigaathy> Did you open a bug for this yet, or should I go make one? :)
<billybigrigger> no i didn't
<billybigrigger> i won't lie, i'm embarrassed to admit this in front of the channel, i haven't reported a bug for weeks!!!!
<billybigrigger> eeek! haha
<Twigaathy> :o
<Twigaathy> :O
<Twigaathy> :O
<billybigrigger> no time
<Twigaathy> It's okay, I've not actually run into any bugs to report!
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> i've been pretty stable lately
<Twigaathy> me too, I think evince is the first breakage since that gdm fail
<billybigrigger> just started working again, and trying to build a linux system from scratch, haven't been playing with my system too much
<billybigrigger> i honestly don't think evince is broken here
<billybigrigger> i shouldnt have said 50/50
<billybigrigger> there was 1 or 2 pdfs i couldnt open in the last month or so
<billybigrigger> nothing important i don't think, i dunno i can't remember
<Twigaathy> odd
<Twigaathy> I just can't open any :)
<billybigrigger> post a link to one
<billybigrigger> i'll try
<Twigaathy> er, sec...
<Twigaathy> try http://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/projects/ofa/jcsp/jcsp.pdf
<Twigaathy> That greyscreens for me
<billybigrigger> all good here
<billybigrigger> :)
<Twigaathy> grah
<Twigaathy> I wonder why it doesn't work for me
<billybigrigger> what version
<Twigaathy> 2.27.90 (Latest in karmic repos)
<billybigrigger> i caught a few evince updates on the mailing list in the last few days
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> dunno then
<ethana2> on my ubuntu dell, karmic just decides not to run any more apps
<ethana2> I have swap, too
<ethana2> it just.. stops launching anything new
<ethana2> until I restart X
<ethana2> which I have to do by hitting alt+F2, then   sudo killall Xorg
<billybigrigger> try running them in a terminal, looking for the output
<ethana2> yeah, I'd love too
<ethana2> the terminal is an app
<ethana2> when I try to run gnome terminal
<ethana2> from a real terminal
<ethana2> says it can't...
<ethana2> something about the screen
<billybigrigger> alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<billybigrigger> ?
<ethana2> DISPLAY=0:1 gnome-terminal
<ethana2> right?
<ethana2> yeah, that would fail
<billybigrigger> with what error
<billybigrigger> ?
<ethana2> can't open the screen
<ethana2> here I'll try it now
<billybigrigger> xserver problems
<billybigrigger> ?
<DanaG> did you forget DISPLAY=:0 ?
<ethana2> Failed to parse arguments, cannot open display
<ethana2> ok, now I'll prepend that to the gnome-terminal thing
<DanaG> !find couchdb
<ubottu> Found: couchdb, libcouchdb-glib-1.0-0, libcouchdb-glib-1.0-1, libcouchdb-glib-dev, python-couchdb
<DanaG> what is a couchdb?   a database of furniture?  =þ
<ethana2> same error
<ethana2> it couldn't care less
<ethana2> wait, wait, 0
<DopeGhoti> I'm curious- is there anywehre that details the reasoning behind the move from Pidgin to Empathy?
<ethana2> ok, tried every possible permutation of that too
<kaddi> ethana2: maybe that up ssh-server and wire into the broken machine? (that is if you can fix things long enough to setup ssh)
<joaopinto> DopeGhoti, check https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-June/thread.html#8317
<DopeGhoti> joaopinto: thanks
<Twigaathy> !bug 415632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415632 in evince "evince fails to open all PDF - grey screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415632
<Twigaathy> ^ I made a bug for it c_c
<BUGabundo> hello
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you active?
<danbhfive> what was the package name of the ff plugin that had a custom google page?
<DanaG> it's gone now; it was in the Firefox package.
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> loved the comment asac made about it
<BUGabundo> he was really pissed
<danbhfive> DanaG: i c, so no released sourced or project?
<kaddi> what was so special about that package?
<billybigrigger> spyware
<billybigrigger> :)
<danbhfive> kaddi: it just changed the google page
<kaddi> billybigrigger: for linux? :o I've been waiting for it for years :p Which one? :p
<BluesKaj> free.google.com ?
<DanaG> Anyone else have grub2 offer duplicate entries?
<DanaG> My grub offers my Karmic kernels, then Windows Vista, then Jaunty, then Windows Vista, then Jaunty.
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: !!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> hmm, never noticed DanaG , lemme check ..bbiab
<DanaG> eh, do it later, not now.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: not yet
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, how goes it! :)
<DanaG> I mean, don't reboot just for that.
<kaddi> I totally missed all of that, someone willing to fill me in on the "spyware" issue? Also via PM if this is to OT for the channel
<BluesKaj> nope gonna check the default file
<DanaG> just google ubuntu multisearch.
<DanaG> you'll find blog posts, and such,.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I only run karmic :)
<BUGabundo> kaddi: just search LP for multisearch
<BUGabundo> can't miss it
<mphill> anyone try gnome-shell
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-19
<kaddi> I actually one person on #kubuntu yesterday complaining that his google was hijacked.. but somehow "free.google.com" doesn't return much related to the multisearch. I'm reading up now :)
<aboSamoor> mphill, yeah, I tried it
<mphill> aboSamoor: did it work for you?
<aboSamoor> mphill, yeah, it worked but I did not like it
<virtuald> i just got a clicking noise from my hard drive :(
<mphill> aboSamoor: do you just run gnome-shell?
<aboSamoor> mphill, I just followed the instructions available on the project website
<aboSamoor> mphill, yeah, i just tried gnome-shell
<BluesKaj> DanaG, just some older kernels and recovery and w7 in the menu , no dupes
<BluesKaj> had to check the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file for the list
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> I seem to have two different os-prober thingies going on.
<DanaG> ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<DanaG> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_otheros ###
<DanaG> odd... the second one is not in the package manager.
<aboSamoor> did anyone know what is the window manager that chromium use ?
<BluesKaj> window manager ?
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, does chromium use metacity or compiz ?
<Twigaathy> you mean the google chrome OS whatsit?
<BUGabundo> both are OT for this channel
<BluesKaj> chromium is a browser aboSamoor
<BluesKaj> the chrome-OS isn't out afaik
<BUGabundo> only a few leaked screenshots
<BUGabundo> FYI "fta: next !ubuntu daily build of #chromium for x64 will be native, no more ia32-libs craziness (starting with 4.0.203.0)"
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, ok, I meant the browser, I thought it use different window manager other than compiz, because clicking on the title bar gives different options,
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor,browsers don't use window managers in the same sense as apps do , but they can be affected by themes etc
<DanaG> hmm, any idea when/where we can get the new pidgin easily (already packaged)?
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, I was just thinking how much useful to implement a file manger using chrome browser !
<kaddi> o.o
<DanaG> Usage: add-apt-repository [options]                              Options:  -h, --help  show this help message and exit
<DanaG> wow, how useful.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: archive and ppa!?
<DanaG> ah, you can specify ppa:name but not release.
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> its expected to match yours
<BUGabundo> no idea what it does when it doesn't exist on the PPA
<DanaG> Silently goes on, and then lets you get 404 on apt update.
<Tarkers> Hello, I'm looking for a little help with my sound in Karmic
<Tarkers> Anyone around to answer some questions?
<Tarkers> Looking for help with soundcards, anyone around?
<duncan> anyone know how Kubuntu 9.10 is shaping up?
<arand> duncan: perfekt?
<arand> ;)
<kavurt> has anybody tried compiz on kubuntu karmic? can you refer me a link for instructions?
<duncan> arand, :) is it better off than older Ubuntu versions?  as I remember in the past KDE implementation in Ubuntu was quite bad
<dotblank> kavurt, should work like normal. no?
<kavurt> no it doesn't
<dotblank> well hmm im not a kubuntu  guy so I wouldnt know
<scizzo-> there are issues with compiz and ubuntu now
<BluesKaj> kavurt, compiz runs fine on my setup..of course itdepends on your hardware etc
<kavurt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion I followed the instructions in this link. I installed packages. when I say compiz --replace, the title bars disappear
<kavurt> BluesKaj: can you check the link I gave? Is it what you did?
<kavurt> !compiz
<BluesKaj> kavurt a long time ago , yes ..and i've upgraded since
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<EagleScreen> anyone using Ubuntu here? please tell me if folder '/usr/lib/python' exist in karmic
<BluesKaj> kavurt, I prefer to use the compixz fusion gui icon , it has more options
<scizzo-> EagleScreen: it is there
<scizzo-> EagleScreen: nothing in it for me though
<EagleScreen> scizzo-: can you check if it is a link to other folder?
<scizzo-> EagleScreen: nope its only a dir
<Jimmio> Yay! The koala is kicking major butt so far. Pulse crashed once, and one other thing is an annoyance, asking for password to mount system partitions, but otherwise it seems smooth. Is it safe to use as my main OS?
<EagleScreen> the anser is no
<Pici> Thats one of those 'if you have to ask' questions.
<amason_> Jimmio: do you have children, pets or loved ones ? If your prepared to have them eaten by the software, then its fine as your main OS. Otherwise no
<arand> amason_: see what you did, now we've permanently lost a prerelease tester! ;)
<amason_> arand: i don't think he/she was prepared to sacrifice their loved ones.
<amason_> if they can't even give that up, do we really want them as a tester =)
<duncan> hmm, anyone know how to sync KDE PIM with gmail?
<Jimmio> Hello all, is there a manual way to edit keyboard shortcuts? The GUI version Segfaults.
<crdlb> Jimmio: gconf-editor, but the location varies
<boss_mc> is eclipse staying at version 3.2?
<kklimonda> boss_mc: there is a 3.4 package but it's terribly broken
<boss_mc> kklimonda: alas!
<kklimonda> eclipse is a pita to package.
<boss_mc> kklimonda: I can imagine, it's pretty anti-policy (i.e. it doesn't even pay attention to update-alternatives....)
<kklimonda> we are most likely going to remove it from ubuntu alltogether - I know that it's totally unmaintained in debian and they are also considering removing it.
<boss_mc> kklimonda: would we then have to install it from the eclipse site?  as a java program that *should* not be too hard...
<kklimonda> boss_mc: well, it's just a .tar.gz package that you have to unpack somewhere
<DanaG> ugh, great, now my menu in SCIM is missing all the icons.
<DanaG> So instead of having nice icons to indicate languages... there's just a long, plain text list.
<kklimonda> i guess you could report it as a bug - it may be a valid use of icons
<DanaG> though I've also been having other oddities with SCIM -- such as menus being un-skinned (that is, default gtk color and shape).
<DanaG> hmm, how do I get esound socket clients to work with PA?
<dtchen> DanaG: as long as module-esound-protocol-* are loaded, you should be fine
<DanaG> hmm, only -unix is loaded, not -tcp.
<DanaG> The app itself is xoscope.
<DanaG> It doesn't appear in pavucontrol, and errors out if I try padsp.
<dtchen> these versions strings are horrid
<dtchen> pulseaudio_0.9.16~test5~git20090819.f4f16ab1-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev1
<DanaG> hmm, so xoscope must be doing something odd.
<bsnider_> dtchen, surely all of that isn't necessary
<bsnider_> why the f4f16ab1?
<dtchen> bsnider_: that's the sha1 hash
<dtchen> 0819 is ambiguous
<bsnider_> well it's a date
<bsnider_> but why ubuntuaudiodev1 and 0ubuntu1
<DanaG> socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3
<DanaG> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@"/tmp/.X11-unix/X0"}, 20) = 0
<DanaG> read(3, 0xaaf780, 8)                    = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DanaG> I've left out a bunch of lines.  Looks like an X protocol issue?
<dtchen> bsnider_: 0ubuntu1 is the package revision, and ubuntuaudiodev1 is the ppa revision of the package
<bsnider_> right but why not just say ppa1?
<DanaG> (xoscope:8365): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.21.4/glib/giounix.c:406Error while getting flags for FD: Bad file descriptor (9)
<DanaG> odd, and it seems to flicker a bit in pavucontrol.
<dtchen> bsnider_: we want to clearly denote _which_ ppa
<dtchen> bsnider_: apt-cache policy pulseaudio doesn't tell someone which ppa a package is from
<DanaG> Perhaps that's a bug in itself.
<DanaG> wasn't there some apt-cache command that was somebody's name?  I think it started with A.
<DanaG> wow, just a mere rebuild fixed xoscope.
<dtchen> fail. ./usr/lib/libpulsecommon-UNKNOWN.UNKNOWN.UNKNOWN.so
<dtchen> that is so not useful
<micahg> anyone seen anything like an offset of the cursor with where the actual place is?
<billybigrigger> i'm gonna break, i'm gonna break my, i'm gonna break my rusty caaaaaage.........and run
<billybigrigger> rip mr. cash
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Tarkers> Hello, anyone around?
<DanaG> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tarkers> Good point.
<Tarkers> My problem is, I have my onboard sound card and a usb soundcard for my headphones, I used to be able to switch between the two in Jaunty but since upgrading to Karmic it's defaulted to using my usb card at all times and I can't find any way to switch to my onboard soundcard.
<dtchen> Tarkers: install pavucontrol and set the default there
<Tarkers> thanks.
<Tarkers> Excellent, worked perfectly.
<DanaG> time for bed for me.
<mac_v> what is the alert volume for? i.e. what does it control?
<mac_v> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mac_v> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<spo> command 1 & ; command 2 & ; command 3&  nor  command 1; command 2; command 3  &   --- neither of these work for putting three subsequential commands in background
<hifi> command1 & command2 & command3
<dotblank> have you tried screen?
<hifi> add trailing & too
<eMyller> can i 'upgrade' from my stable jaunty to karmic alpha 4?
<x1250> eMyller, sure: update-manager -d
<eMyller> x1250: no update-manager here :|
<x1250> server version?
<x1250> eMyller, here are the instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<eMyller> x1250: i already read that; i'm on kubuntu, my kpackagekit is broken due to versions incompatibility
<eMyller> x1250: i just changed every "jaunty" match in my sources.list to "karmic". running a dist-upgrade now, it's downloading 1.4gb of data. hope i took the right way.
<x1250> you didn't, there are (usually) some quirks that the update manager takes care of.
<x1250> why don't you try ALTF+F2: update-manager -d
<x1250> ?
<x1250> or... do-release-upgrade -d
<eMyller> x1250: dont have update-manager here, it's kde; and do-release-upgrade says "No new release found" here :P
<gnomefreak> eMyller: you have to have jauntyt sources in .....list
<x1250> ahhh, yes
 * eMyller wonders what are these 'quirks'
<gnomefreak> do-release changes them on thier own. ther eis also a update-manager-kde
<x1250> eMyller, take a look at the update-manager code
<eMyller> gnomefreak: so i'd have to switch back to jaunty in sources list?
<eMyller> x1250: lol
<x1250> eMyller, yes, then try again
<gnomefreak> eMyller: well did you start the dist-upgrade yet?
<eMyller> gnomefreak: it's running. downloads bunches of packages right now.
<x1250> you can cancel it, no problem with that.
<eMyller> s/downloads/downloading
<eMyller> cancelling :)
<gnomefreak> eMyller: leave it the way it is just make sure no PPA's or any other non-official sources are there
<x1250> naah, update-manager is better, dist-upgrade can break things
<gnomefreak> x1250: at this point either can. the biggest reason for breakage is the non-official repos
<x1250> well, yes, sure, at this stage anything is possible :)
<eMyller> anyways, i dont have update-manager here :P
<eMyller> lol
 * eMyller is scared
<x1250> eMyller, there is a kde version
<gnomefreak> eMyller: update-manager-kde IIRC adept is used most of time. it should be safe
 * gnomefreak has never said adept and safe in same sentence before :(
<eMyller> hehe
<eMyller> kde's one is kpackagekit now, and it's unavailable for me
<eMyller> cuz i just installed the karmic's one, it breaks in jaunty (my case) :(
<eMyller> "No new release found", with "jaunty" in sources list. aw.
<enyc> Hey hrrm   whyfor has karmic seemingly gone to the  2.6.31 (-rc stage) kernel  ?
 * enyc been testing different kernel versions using portable kernel packages. on 8.04 // 9.04 
<x1250> eMyller, why don't you just sudo aptitude install update-manager-kde and upgrade?
<gnomefreak> eMyller: use either dist-upgrade or adept. mvo what is best on KDE for upgrades. oh BTW i hate dist-upgrade for upgrading dists.
<eMyller> oh, thanks. that's exactly what i was using.
<gnomefreak> x1250: not sure if it works like our version. I dont remember that far back thats why i just asked m_v_o
<eMyller> trying to downgrade kpackagekit to jaunty's version
<x1250> :P
<eMyller> installing synaptic...
<x1250> for what?
<x1250> if you want to do it old school, go with aptitude.
<eMyller> x1250: downgrading? dunno how to do this with aptitude :|
<gnomefreak> just install update-manager if you want to go that route. forget synaptic
<eMyller> gnomefreak: already installed now :)
<gnomefreak> synaptic is not the best way to updgrade
<gnomefreak> its pretty much the same as dist-upgrade
<eMyller> gnomefreak: i was about to downgrade kpackagekit through synaptic
<x1250> eMyller, yea, use update-manager, but just for the record: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<eMyller> then i'd use kpackagekit to try upgrading kubuntu
<eMyller> x1250: full-upgrade to downgrade? Oo
<gnomefreak> ok thats alot more steps and hopes that it is still in synaptic
<gnomefreak> synaptic same as adept in the sense on what they do
<x1250> eMyller, no, its aptitude's better version of dist-upgrade. /j #debian && /msg dpkg why aptitude
<eMyller> x1250: oh, good to know.
<eMyller> another question: can i run this upgrade through update-manager and keep the downloaded packages?
<eMyller> gnomefreak, x1250: i'd like to reuse the packages in another linux box :)
<x1250> packages should be in /var/cache/apt/archives/, unless update-manager deletes them after upgrading.... I don't know if it do that when cleaning up. It shouldn't I guess.
<eMyller> x1250: last time i used it it did :|
<eMyller> last year
<eMyller> i think
<x1250> anyway, I think you should create a local repo mirror, or make a dvd, never done it tho.
<eMyller> x1250: i'll do that if things go well here
<eMyller> x1250: i'll follow my own post: http://emyller.net/offlineapt/
<x1250> 404
<x1250> http://emyller.net/blog/offlineapt/ I guess :P
<eMyller> damn, http://emyller.net/blog/offlineapt/
<eMyller> yep :P
<eMyller> aaw. update-manager is stuck on "Calculating the changes...". ×.×
<gnomefreak> do it from the wiki but stop after adding packages to folder and than just save the folder to USB or cd or DVD what ever you want
<gnomefreak> eMyller: not stuck just takes a while
<eagles0513875> morning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> morning eMyller
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> morning eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how are you doing
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: im alright just trying to get email cleaned up before my flight
<gnomefreak> how are you doing?
<eagles0513875> nice well im fighting with my desktop though :( once it goes into screen saver mode it doesnt wanna wake back up again
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> i think i have an issue with my video card or the driver needs updadting
<eagles0513875> not too bad back in europe arrived yesterday
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: sounds more like a bug in gnome-screen-saver (not sure package name but that is fairly close)
<eMyller> hmm... actually update-manager set sources.list to 'karmic' and disabled the third-party repos
<eagles0513875> im on win on this desktop
<eagles0513875> on lin
<gnomefreak> eMyller: yes that is why we perfer users to use it
<eMyller> gnomefreak: for this reason only? :P
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: last i checked (around thurs/friday my screensaver still didnt work
<gnomefreak> eMyller: no that is just one of the many helpful things it does
<eMyller> ah. sounds good. :)
<gnomefreak> it downgrades any packages higher than intented packages ect...
<eMyller> thanks gnomefreak, x1250 :D
<gnomefreak> eMyller: np
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: you talking about on windows vista or linux
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: Ubuntu sorry i dont have a handy Win XP pc.
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> only reason my desktop is win is cuz im a gamer
<eagles0513875> i know some games work but others dont :(
 * gnomefreak might play a card game once every 3 months :)
 * gnomefreak really needs to find someone to do this for me but not for a while
<x1250> I play with cinelerra :D, and kdenlive today too!
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: your a KDE man right?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> the one time i did try cinelerra it would always crash on me even kdenlive
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: how did you upgrade Jaunty -> Karmic?
<eagles0513875> if anything i am gonna be using a vm but i did upgrade from jaunty to karmic but was having issues so i did a clean install
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ah didnt know you installed it. i remember you trying to upgrade but dont remember if you finished
<eagles0513875> ya i did
<eagles0513875> but reinstalled cuz of issues
<eagles0513875> im reluctant to duel boot with it on my mac
<eagles0513875> due to the networking stuff still being kinda screwey on it
<eagles0513875> at least for wifi
<gnomefreak> IIRC there is a wiki/official ubuntu page on upgrading in kde and gnome
<eagles0513875> ya but for proper testing wouldnt a clean install be better
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yes unless you are testing upgrading :) but most people in here dont test for official reasons (normal users)
<eagles0513875> ya
<x1250> not necessarily, a lot of people don't reinstall at all
<eagles0513875> that is true x1250 but for me i always seem to have issues
<eagles0513875> when upgrading
<eagles0513875> especially when there are big changes for instance when upgrading i noticed grub doesnt get upgraded to grub 2
<gnomefreak> x1250: they dont but should unless doing real testing or for other reasons that they have. clean install makes testing better.
<gnomefreak> i test upgrade install and upgrade using disk
<gnomefreak> just cant recall my pssword for the site :(
<x1250> maybe, but not for upgrades. To test upgrades, best thing is to just upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> when testing a new release its always best to have only official packages or bugs are not really helpful
<x1250> I'm using karmic as my main box, so I need this thing running. I can't really reinstall.
<gnomefreak> x1250: you messed up than. karmic can break as in not start up
<x1250> gnomefreak, I don't reboot :)
<x1250> well, not a lot.
<x1250> If I'm not feeling lucky I take a look at ubuntuforums.org before I reboot
<x1250> it saved me a gdm trouble some time ago hehe
<gnomefreak> x1250: the mailing list is much better to look at since its wrote by the official dev or team
<x1250> mmm, you're right, I'll take a look there too, thanks
<aboSamoor> compiz is not working anymore after startup, any idea how to trace the problem ?
<nztal-> what channel might i go to, to see if a certain device is currently supported under karmic ?
<nztal-> probably this one ?  i'm wondering if anyone can tell me where i can look up if the Novatel Ovation MC760 is supported under karmic
<nztal-> support would be in a newer release, not jaunty for that device
<aboSamoor> what is the package that contains gconfd-2 ?
 * maxb points aboSamoor at packages.ubuntu.com
<scizzo-> morning
<indus> hi can anyone tell me if xspalsh is visually different from usplash
<gnomefreak> indus: yes it adds a splash screen to grub
<gnomefreak> indus: apt-cache show xsplash    should answer it
<indus> gnomefreak: hmm its in already? i dont see anything.also i had a blue color grub boot menu before, but now its back to black color
<indus> says grub 1.96 huh
<indus> a splash screen to grub hmm, somehow i dont understand what that is
<gnomefreak> indus: yeah the black is now standard IIRC. we had a wiki on grub splash screens but not sure if updated for grub2
<scizzo-> I don't dare to test grub2
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: 1.96 == grub2
<scizzo-> o.O
<gnomefreak> yeah i dont get it either since it is stable release
<scizzo-> I got 0.97 installed
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: thats grub 1 and you are on Jaunty than since updates should have updated you to grub2
<scizzo-> hmmm
<indus> why did they change the blue color to black again? also, it boots directly now ,thats scary for a new user if he wont see grub menu
<gnomefreak> indus: you can disable the auto boot there was a email about it to devel list
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: the standard grub package is the updated package?
<gnomefreak> and devel-discuss list
<gnomefreak> grub: Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> oh what the hell
<indus> gnomefreak: yah i know,but i hope this is not default behaviour in final, new users have to go through the new grub 2 config omg
<gnomefreak> grub2: Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> how am i booting :(
<gnomefreak> indus: it is default nad will be that way
<gnomefreak> s/nad/and
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: hehe....good question
<gnomefreak> indus: let me see if i have meail still
<gnomefreak> email even
<indus> i did read that mail( from brian murray) ??
<gnomefreak> indus: dont recall if it was brian or colin
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: but from what I know is that grub is not updated since there where known thingys with it going from jaunty to karmic or something like that
<indus> someone had pasted in the forums
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: ok last i heard they had done it but i guess they recalled that idea
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: it should be the deps of ubuntu-desktop right?
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: Depends: grub-pc
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: no grub package depends on *-desktop
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: aaaa
<gnomefreak> one of the other packages in its depends not named with grub might
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: I wonder if it will read the old config though
<gnomefreak> try apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> that will show you reverse depends on ubuntu-desktop
<scizzo-> aaa ok thanks
<gnomefreak> if something in there depends on grub that is different
<gnomefreak> now why it changed from blue to black is a great question and i wish i knew answer
<gnomefreak> i was bzr was fixed i kind of need it, makes life easy for me to build packages but i need bzr-builddeb but is set to be removed :)
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<nztal> anyone know how to show grub2 menu on boot instead of it being hidden activated by escape ?
<gnomefreak> nztal: yes it is in ubuntuforums as well as the mailing list i just dont remember off hand
<nztal> thanks i'll look in the forums
<nztal> thank you
<cortex|sk> nztal: in /boot/grub/menu.lst add # before "hiddenmenu"
<nztal> i'm using grub2 though
<indus> that list should NOT be edited
<indus> there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst now anyways
<nztal> it was edited to do a splash screen image.  its working fine. people are instructing people to edit it for various reasons
<nztal> yes that is what i thought.  i simply wish to see my grub2 menu on boot
<indus> i mean now its some grub.cfg which should not be edited it seems
<nztal> oh, well people are definitely modifing it these days
<indus> well,it changes automatic on reboot again
<nztal> if grub2.cfg should not be edited what file do you reference for changes ?
<nztal> grub.cfg rather
<indus> wait 1 sec
<cdE|Woozy> nztal, /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<nztal> ooh.  thank you cdE|Woozy.  karmic is my first experience with grub2
<cdE|Woozy> sudo update-grub after you made any changes, this generates /boot/grub/grub.cfg from those files
<nztal> update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<cdE|Woozy> update-grub should work
<cdE|Woozy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-August/000599.html
<nztal> ok thank you
<cdE|Woozy> hehe, update-grub2 just calls update-grub :)
<nztal> thank you for the help
<cdE|Woozy> :)
<gnomefreak> there 2 grub2 bugs filed
<Socah> Hello. I got fallowing problem. I have grub2, and 2 distros atm - gentoo and ubuntu testing. I had once ubuntu 9.04, ubuntu testing and arch.  Now, after installing gentoo, I just want to update grub, so as mentioned in doc's I need to run update-grub2. And I do so, it detecs ubuntu
<Socah>  testing, and gentoo as it shold. After this, I enter /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and this new file doesn't contain gentoo,  but my old oses that  doesn't exist - arch, ubuntu 9.04, and ubuntu testing that exist. Anyone could give me a hint, what I did wrong?
<Socah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255690/
<Ian_Corne> sudo update-grub ?
<Ian_Corne> maybe it didn't have rights to write that file
<Socah> it writes file, in fact I moved old grub.cfg
<Socah> so there were no file, and it was created
<cdE|Woozy> Socah, is this the entire grub.cfg you pasted?
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I change boot splash from xplash to usplash ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: whats the problem with xsplash? ( im installing it btw )
<cdE|Woozy> it's missing several lines from 30_os-prober and 40_custom which might indicate that they were never used, although they should have been
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: nothing, except that I dunno how to make a theme for xsplash
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: did you see my comment on the PC beep bug ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: um nope.... can you paste the link?
<shadeslayer> also i accideently installed kubuntu-grub-splashimages and i cant remove it
<cdE|Woozy> AnAnt, xsplash is only started after X has come up, everything before that should still be done by usplash at the moment
<shadeslayer> *accidently
<AnAnt> cdE|Woozy: are you sure ?
<cdE|Woozy> yes
<AnAnt> cdE|Woozy: ok, I'll check again, thanks
<cdE|Woozy> AnAnt, the plan is to start X as early as possible (which doesn't happen at the moment) and then use xsplash on top of X to display the boot splash, completely replacing usplash. as long as usplash is installed, it should paint the usual theme until X is started
 * shadeslayer hopes they get there asap
<AnAnt> cdE|Woozy: have you got info about making xsplash themes ?
<diverse_izzue> when using two screens, how can i determine on which screen my gnome panel is?
<cdE|Woozy> AnAnt, I don't know whether there is a draft for making those themes already, but xsplash itself doesn't do more than load a hard-coded image and fade it in and out for now. so even if there was some documentation on how to make xsplash themes, I don't think you could actually test them yet
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: grub-pc is installed grub2 is a meta package thats why it says not installed
<shadeslayer> how do i use apt to force a package remove?
<Socah> cdE|Woozy: almost, some comments are cutted out
<AnAnt> cdE|Woozy: I think that it is xsplash that starts here , because I get Ubuntu's splash theme when I boot (Ubuntu with some colorful progress bar), and my own usplash theme when I shutdown
<cdE|Woozy> AnAnt, have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash?
<cdE|Woozy> I think the images are stored in the initrd, sometimes there is an old image somewhere causing this inconsistency
<AnAnt> oh , yes, you're right !
<AnAnt> update-initramfs
<cdE|Woozy> Socah, are those comments mentioning 30_os-prober and 40_custom?
<AnAnt> cdE|Woozy: yup, that done it
<Socah> cdE|Woozy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255707/
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: LP 414795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414795 in linux "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: ok
<mac_v> AnAnt: Bug #290204 , that because the pcskr is blacklisted
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290204 in gnome-session "Annoying beep on shutdown using "System -> Shut down..."" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290204
<mac_v> AnAnt: it was blacklisted in the recent update, because users were complaining
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: ill just test that out
<shadeslayer> what idk is how to remove kubuntu-grub-splashimages :P
<AnAnt> mac_v: but even if it is blacklisted, if I modprobe pcspkr, it should work
<cdE|Woozy> Socah, hm, maybe there is something in /var/log/syslog that could indicate why os-prober doesn't find any of your other installations
<AnAnt> oh, maybe the conflict is because new PC beep is using proper sound system, so some conflict happens ?
<mac_v> AnAnt: pulse has several problems as of now , nothing audio works properly
<mac_v> s/nothing/no
<AnAnt> mac_v: so this bug I am experience is a pulseaudio problem rather than a kernel problem ?
<mac_v> AnAnt: yeah
<AnAnt> s/experience/experiencing
<AnAnt> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> suppose i install grub,just using apt-get install grub,it will not rewrite the mbr right?
<mac_v> shadeslayer: you mean grub2?
<shadeslayer> mac_v: actually,i installed kubuntu-splash-images,and now i cant remove them since it searches for menu.lst
<mac_v> hmm... kubuntu i dont know
<shadeslayer> mac_v: so if you can help me remove that package without removing grub2 its well and good,or ill install grub and then remove the package and the reinstall grub2
<shadeslayer> ok so ill just install grub remove the package and reinstall grub2
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: please set the status of the bug to confirmed
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: is pcspkr currently modprobe'd on your system ?
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: I mean, did you test already ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: yeah,isnt working
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: even if you rmmod pcspkr ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: im not a authorized person to do that
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: yep
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: did you use alsamixer to unmute PC Beep
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: yep
<AnAnt> ok
<shadeslayer> brb
<fiXXXerMet> If I have a local repo mirroring (using apt-mirror) karmic, karmic-backports and karmic-updates, will this keep the packages up to date with the alpha releases?
<xray7224> hey guys
<mac_v> !hi | xray7224
<ubottu> xray7224: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<xray7224> =]
<fiXXXerMet> If I have downloaded karmic alpha 3, can I just do a dist-upgrade to upgrade to alpha 4?
<xray7224> yep
<shadeslayer> fiXXXerMet: i dont see why not
<fiXXXerMet> super
<xray7224> =]
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<mac_v> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<mac_v> lol
<BluesKaj> heh , thx
<xray7224> i got a hi from the bot too
<aboSamoor> pulseaudio exits suddenly then gnome-settings-daemon crash after that, does any one face the same problem ?
<mac_v> xray7224: but BluesKaj is more here than the bot , ;p
<xray7224> huh
<xray7224> smexy stuff
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor, my pulseaudio doesn't even work the media audio test falls back to my soundcard driver according the message that pops up
<BluesKaj> oops 'scuse the poor punctuation
<xray7224> i donno whether i should update
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor, my pulseaudio doesn't even work , the media audio test falls back to my soundcard driver, according the message that pops up
<mac_v> aboSamoor: pulse is very buggy atm , so expect everything ;)
<xray7224> yay buggy :D
<xray7224> :P
<sparr> how broken is karmic these days?
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, What I noticed that before when pulseaudio crash the music player does not play any more, today pulseaudio crashing does not affect the music player, but I can not change the sound level using the function keys anymore, now trying to run pulseaudio again affect the music player and no more sound is available
<xray7224> broken enough its fun :P
 * xray7224 points out im a bad source since im still not on it
<BluesKaj> xray7224, I still have sound on all the media palyers etc , they just don't use pulseaudio as the soundserver ..now i think this situation os restricted those with pci souncards , not the onboards
<sparr> august and february are usually when I start pining for debian testing due to 4 months of package lag in ubuntu...  +1 starts looking really inviting
<xray7224> :P
<xray7224> i believe i shall update today
<mac_v> BluesKaj: sometimes you can go into sound prefs and mute and unmute the volume it helps too
<aboSamoor> but what is the relation between pulseaudio and gnome-settings-daemon ?!
<mac_v> aboSamoor: BluesKaj the root cause is Bug #411962 , the audio gets locked ,
<sparr> im gonna look at the package upgrade list, see if any of my favorite bugs have been fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio and gets locked to the app PID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<mac_v> aboSamoor: the settings daemon crash is not related AFAIK
<sparr> kvirc is fixed...
<xray7224> im gunna update
<mac_v> aboSamoor: there is a seperate bug for that
<xray7224> im bored =]
 * shadeslayer tickles xray7224 
 * aboSamoor subscribing, thinking of quiting studying to follow the large stack of bugs he has 
<xray7224> yay
 * xray7224 jumps on shadeslayer 
<xray7224> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Syka> :D
<sebsebseb> Syka: hi
<mac_v> aboSamoor: Bug #321041 , provide a backtrace if you can , they dont have one yet , see comment #22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321041 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<shadeslayer> xray7224: want to play a game? join #jswolfbot :)
<C-S-B> sebsebseb: carry on
<mac_v> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> C-S-B: well indus won't join hmm
<xray7224> oooo
<sebsebseb> not much to say really on the Ext4 topic other than
<sebsebseb> best to clean install
<sebsebseb> for the full support
<sebsebseb> and i'll   tell loads of people to clean install  once  9.10 is out, since Ext4 is so worth it :)
<Syka> Hm
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: ++++++++++++++
<Syka> well, I installed the Alpha 4 the other day
<Syka> Empathy is bad D:
<sebsebseb> Syka: well   I  been playing in a vm,   i'll install properly later
<sebsebseb> that new GDM I am not so keen on
<sebsebseb> I used to hate KDM
<sebsebseb> ,but now  the KDE 4 version of KDM, wow that looks nice
<Syka> Wait
<aboSamoor> mac_v,  I deleted my .gconf today to try to see if there is any cause that my gconfd-2 eating the cpu
<Syka> I haven't seen the new GDM
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: join the group
<sebsebseb> also  I coudn't get into  the  log in screen window for  GDM  without crashing, but hey karmic is alpha
<sebsebseb> so bugs
<aboSamoor> mac_v, now, gconfd-2 works fine with metacity and compiz and gnome-do cpu bug stopped
<mac_v> aboSamoor: huh ?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: why don't you like it?
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: i thought you liked KDM?
<aboSamoor> mac_v, I think this most of the bugs comes from bringing settings from old versions [9.04] to run in newer development versions
 * shadeslayer likes the new KDM
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yes I like the new KDM,   the old one I didn't like
<sebsebseb> or is it just the way Kubuntu has done it hmm
<mac_v> aboSamoor: i'v cleaned the gconf too , but this happened to me only once till now
<Syka> KDE, ew. I've had nothing but issues with it
<sebsebseb> Syka: yeah I don't like KDE  that much,  it's ashame that KDE 3 is on the verge of dieing
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: oh ok,i havent tried out GDM since gnome usually screws up KDE (thats for you Syka )
<mac_v> aboSamoor: also , i dont shutdown my system often , so that maybe once reason i see less of the crash
<mac_v> s/once/one
<sebsebseb> Syka: however some of the KDE apps are pretty  good to have in Gnome as well :)
<Syka> New GDM is ew
<aboSamoor> mac_v, I expect that pusleaudio is buggy, but the problem that I have to log out to return things as it was, is there any way to keep applications open while restarting X ?
<Syka> It's... a step backwards
<Syka> And I hate KDE apps. They're always the hardest to use and make my Eee at school chew though battery
<nevcairiel> Just wait until the new GDM gets a proper skin, and it'll look good again =)
<Syka> mmm.
<shadeslayer> nevcairiel: you mean never?
<mac_v> aboSamoor: AFAIK , nope... but you can use save session , to restart the apps automatically
<Syka> well, honestly, it's a login.
<Syka> we need to step back and realise that you only see it for 20 seconds
<Pici> Its a rewrite iirc.
<aboSamoor> mac_v, i want to keep my self loggin to the IRC channel all the time
<sebsebseb> good news with Karmic though is  that,   logout and shutdown is back in the system menu, where it's meant to be,   that's where it is in upstream  Gnome.    Ubuntu's/Canonicals   edited  fusa (fast user account switcher)  wasn't that bad really,  altough the changes weren't part of upstream Gnome,  however it pissed me off big time,  how as a result of it they removed shut down and logout from the system menu,  where as I already put it's
<sebsebseb> meant to be.  Also I hope people here can understand why,  as someone who has been shutting down from that menu,  since  Fedora Core 2, back in 2004.
<shadeslayer> new skin for 9.04 Ubuntu.....oh wait itll be released in 9.10......or in 10.04.....or never :P
<Syka> What
<sebsebseb> then  Ubuntu since second release in 2005 for me
<mac_v> aboSamoor: not possible ;)
<Syka> No! I liked it in FUSA
<Syka> D:
<mac_v> sebsebseb: dont worry ,its just temporary
<sebsebseb> mac_v: what is?
<mac_v> sebsebseb: FUSA is eing reworked
<arand> Syka: but it's still 20 secs of _every_ single computer boot (unless you auto-login)
<mac_v> being*
<sebsebseb> mac_v: uhmm?
<sebsebseb> mac_v: as long as shutdown and logout are in the system menu  where they are meant to be  :)
<BluesKaj> xray7224,  install update-manager -d if you don't already have it then use it the runbox , it'll offer to update to a newer OS ..it's the best way to go about upgrading
<Syka> arand: True
<sebsebseb> Syka: I liked 8.10,  how  it had shutdown and logout in the system menu :)   ,but  also a fusa,  which  is good
<mac_v> sebsebseb: the present one you see on the panel is user-switch-applet  , FUSA is in development , when it is done no option will be in the system menu
<aboSamoor> mac_v, thanks :), recently I read an article on reddit that windows restart the graphics stack without closing applications, it is just the screen flicker [not sure though, because i don't use windows]
<Syka> sebsebseb: I skipped 8.10 D:
<Syka> sebsebseb: I had 8.04 netbook remix and then 9.04
<sebsebseb> mac_v: hmm,  well  in that case, as long as  it's the same as upstream Gnome, then it should be alright  I guess
<Syka> sebsebseb: UbuntuEee, rather
<mac_v> aboSamoor: are you referring to the updates without restart? link to article pls?
<mac_v> sebsebseb: nope , the shutdown will only be in FUSA
<Syka> sebsebseb: I only really started using Linux about four months ago. Before then it was my Eee only, as my laptop had an ATI, and I've heard horror stories
<sebsebseb> mac_v: hmm  well in that case,  as long as there is a way to add it back to the system menu, without  also having to remove FUSA,   and i'll be happy I think
<Syka> now I have a custom build server/gaming/monster C:
<mac_v> sebsebseb: i think you can trun it on from gconf , the FUSA only changed the setting sin the gconf to not show the options
<mac_v> turn*
<Syka> haha. I love the "Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system" at the top there
<sebsebseb> mac_v: oh
<scizzo-> Syka: its true also
<Syka> scizzo-: Yes, that is right
<sebsebseb> mac_v: well in that case, as long as I know how to add it back, I should be happy :)
<Syka> scizzo-: But hey, better than 7. That won't even boot in my VM
<Syka> scizzo-: Won't detect the disks*... it boots, and then the mouse lags
<sebsebseb> mac_v:  ,but I don't know how,  except for removing fusa
<BluesKaj> yup, one must bear in mind the consequences of the bleeding edge :)
<Karmic> Syka: If you're unexperienced it may break your system, but if you know how things work under the hood then you should be fine
<Syka> Karmic: Epic username GET.
<aboSamoor> mac_v, rereading the article again, it seems works for updates. http://www.osnews.com/story/21999/Editorial_X_Could_Learn_a_Lot_from_Vista_Windows_7. I don't like his way of writing it does not seem objective
<sebsebseb> mac_v: anyway  I see,  so   it isn't fusa at the moment in  9.04,   I guess that explains  the  suckyness
<sebsebseb> mac_v: 9.04 I meant karmic alpha4
<fiXXXerMet> If I booted into a live CD and modified the sources.list file to use my local mirror, and the used usb-creator to created a usb bootable stick, will it copy over my modified sources.list file?
<mac_v> aboSamoor: the web is open to such c$$p , :/
<mac_v> articles just aernt clear!
<BluesKaj> fiXXXerMet, do you mean will it create a new sources.list ?..."copy over" is an ambiguous phrase
<fiXXXerMet> BluesKaj: Yes, you're right.  Will it create a new sources.list file based on my changes?
<Syka> aboSamoor: What
<Syka> aboSamoor: That guy obviously has no idea what he's doing
<aboSamoor> Syka, I am also does not have idea why restarting X has to close all my applications. I tried in the past x clone server but it was not easy to use so I can keep my applications open whenX crash
<Syka> aboSamoor: It does it because they are X applications - they need X running. But, if X is crashing, something is up
<malnilion> I'm ready to take the plunge for Karmic (and am an experienced Ubuntu/Linux user), but I'm having trouble connecting to repos for some reason after the dist upgrade begins.  Any ideas?
<Syka> aboSamoor: I have never had X crash on me. Sure, gnome-panel, but that's always happening
<Syka> malnilion: Fresh install C:
<aboSamoor> Syka, from user point of view there is no difference between running level 0 and that one before X
<BluesKaj> save a copy of your edited souces.list on the web like in a gmail or some such and if the newone isn't what you want then just copy the text from the saved one.
<Syka> aboSamoor: I',
<BluesKaj> er fiXXXerMet , see above
<malnilion> Syka, easier said than done, I'm running a Eee netbook with no disc drive :P
<Syka> aboSamoor: In my experience, Windows drivers crashing kills the entire laptop and I have to remove the battery, so it's not a Linux thing. Why is X crashing?
<malnilion> Syka, and while I have a thumb drive, I know of no thumb images that are currently available
<Syka> malnilion: You have a Windows box lying around?
<malnilion> Syka, yep, this netbook has XP
<Syka> malnilion: This is about the only thing I use it for now. Download the regular ISO image, and use a windows app called UNetBootin to make your USB drive bootable
<Syka> malnilion: Then restart, let it boot off the USB and kazam, Karmic
<malnilion> Hehe, okay, I'm following what you're saying.  "Burn" the iso onto the USB?
<Syka> malnilion: No, use UnetBootin
<malnilion> Oh, okay, so the app boots a saved iso or something?
<Syka> malnilion: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/356/unetbootin-windows-357.exe/download
<Syka> malnilion: It copies it to the USB drive and makes it bootable
<aboSamoor> Syka, mac_v  I made a mistake :). X does not crash on machine, I can not remember that, usually I needs to log out just to return pulseaudio or gnome settings daemon sane, so I loose my applications I do that. I usually kill processes and run them again with same parameter but that does not work, so logout is the only reliable solution I have. sorry for my misunderstanding
<malnilion> Syka, is it possible to install Karmic over the current install?
<Syka> malnilion: I would wipe and then reinstall, much easier
<Syka> brb
<kristian42> Sometime around alpha2 the mouse on my laptop stopped working after resume from suspend. Anyone know if this is a known issue ?
<sebsebseb> mac_v: well this is a rather good read when  it comes to the  fusa stuff,  and regarding  9.04  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1094627.html
<mac_v> sebsebseb: users will *always* resist change even if is good for them , the unknown/new thing is always scary!
<sebsebseb> mac_v: depends what the changes are,  also  aren't Linux distros  and opensource/freesoftware  meant to be all about choice?   Well this stuff isn't choice.
<BluesKaj> malnilion, there is an alternative if you are on 9.04: install update-manager -d if you don't already have it , then use it the runbox , it'll offer to update to a newer OS ..it's the best way to go about upgrading
<mac_v> sebsebseb: there is a choice , its just people dont want to look!
<sebsebseb> mac_v: there is no button or something that I can press,  that  puts this stuff to  how I want it,  like 8.10
<mac_v> sebsebseb: simpler , dont upgrade ;)
<sebsebseb> mac_v: you say maybe I can edit gconf  to  get what I want.   Have I even done stuff with gconf before hmm, well how to access it?
<malnilion> BluesKaj, I think I'm probably taking a very potentially messy approach, but I simply decided to edit my sources.list and see if that'll bypass my problem.
<sebsebseb> mac_v: newer is not always better sure,   but  I can  virtual machine older versions as well if I want to, for example,  and other distros for that matter
<BluesKaj> malnilion, yeah that's the way most of us do it by using the karmic ppas repos , but not knowing the approach you like to use I suggested the non terminal/cli approach to upgrading :)
<malnilion> BluesKaj, wait a sec, you mean I should be using the ppas, rather than official, repos?
<BluesKaj> I used it on our laptop on Mon and it worked fine
<sebsebseb> mac_v: I think  Canonical   cater a lot  to  brand new users,  and  that's  where  sometimes some of us that have used it for a while bump into issues,   this fusa and system menu  thing in my case.   Oh sure it's great to cater for the new users,  win market share against Windows :),  however  it's not that good  to upset experiended users,  even if  it's only over little things,  fusa and system menu thing for example.  Also some people
<sebsebseb> are more forgiving over these things than others,  in fact  one guy left Ubuntu, because with  9.04  they haven't followed upstream Gnome properly and such.
<mac_v> !offtopic | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<malnilion> BluesKaj, oh well, here's to hoping *goes to get a beer*
<sebsebseb> mac_v: maybe a little,   but I have good points there I think :)
<mac_v> sebsebseb: as i said , people will always resist change , its inherent
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: I believe you are flaming actually
<BluesKaj> malnilion, well some are ppas and some aren't ..sorry for the confusion
<sebsebseb> scizzo-: I am expressing an opinion :)
<scizzo-> sebsebseb: all I have seen so far is complaints
 * sebsebseb has a feeling that karmic will be pretty good though, by what he has seen
<scizzo-> if there are functions and so on missing...then launchpad is there for that purpose to give you the ability to add wishlist items....also you can use brainstorm for that
<sebsebseb> scizzo-: ok
 * arand feels that brainstorm is dead
<sebsebseb> arand: why?
<arand> sebsebseb: Well, there are quite a few suggestion there, but it seems the thing that happens is they get popular and a bunch of votes, and then just falls into forgetfulness.
<sebsebseb> arand: yeah and it also has silly suggestions here and there
<arand> sebsebseb: a lot, so I can see why devs might not like spending too much time there, since it's a pretty low s/n ratio, I guess.
<sebsebseb> arand: s/n ratio  what you mean?
<arand> signal/noise
<sebsebseb> arand: what do you mean?
<scizzo-> votes
<sebsebseb> ah ok
<arand> sebsebseb: a lot of irrelevant/impossible/incomprehensible ideas, and unfortunately no really good way to separate out the good ideas (lot of votes normally seems to indocate a very _general_ idea not necessarily a very good one...)
<mac_v> arand: brainstorm is just a ideabox , if some devs is interested in developing it he will else its not used :(
<sebsebseb> mac_v: he/she :D  #ubuntu-women
<alankila> I think that in general ubuntu's style to change things around is a healthy development. Almost all human culture tends to stagnate under the weight of its legacy, which comes from adding new stuff but generally not removing obsolete stuff. It's nice to see that people experiment, change & adopt new ways, and part of the process is destroying the old ways, I think.
<alankila> (what, me off-topic?)
<sebsebseb> alankila: the old ways  Microsoft,  closed source software :D   yeah  Linux and other opensource/freesoftware is  getting there more and more on the desktop, as time goes on,   already has other major markets,  servers,  desktop,  mobile phone, etc,  (what, me off-topic?)
<arand> mac_v: yea, but I think that for bstorm to remain popular it has to offer more than the slim off-chance that your idea might be taken aboard...
<sebsebseb> alankila: uh by mistake I put desktop when I said markets that  Linux dominates on
<sebsebseb> alankila: well  mobile phones  I should of said are going to be going a lot more LInux
<sebsebseb> alankila: ,but the super computers and such, yep Linux for a lot of them :)
<alankila> Well, that wasn't what I was talking about, but never mind.
<sebsebseb> yeah people not wanting to change, but change being good?   or something on those lines?
<sebsebseb> and a lot of the newer stuff is based on the older stuff?
<sebsebseb> or you meant code  getting bloated, because having to have support for older  hardware for example?
<alankila> That point already had an exposition. No... I'm thinking that it's a healthy and refreshing to see people change things like how you log out of your desktop in name of having found a better way to do it. The worst thing that can happen is listen to us old beards complain that the old way to do stuff was better. That stifles all progress.
<sebsebseb> sure, but newer is not always better
<mac_v> arand: unfortunately no. since this is a community its either you do the hacking and give back or any idea which the devs are not interested is just a rant[i use it very loosely]
<alankila> Still, it's always possible to screw things up, and right at this point we will have anecdotes flying around, I think.
<diverse_izzue> what's the recommended way of requesting an upgrade to a newer version of a package?
<alankila> However, I believe everyone learnt some lessons in the last decade, given that the habitual response to conflicting desires of the user base is no longer "let's add a configuration option for that".
<sebsebseb> in a way  opensource/freesoftware is going back to the old ways of doing things,  when  proggrammers shared code with each other,   but then  along came  closed source companies  such as Microsoft to mess that up,  but  the tide is turning/changing :)
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  alankila  sebsebseb
<ubottu> alankila  sebsebseb: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> indeed we are,  and  I don't want to join there right now
<shadeslayer> anyone experiencing the cover flow not working? instead the windows just slide in and out?
<shadeslayer> by deafult it works but not when i start customizing the desktop effects
<shadeslayer> ill try rm -rf .kde one last time
<shadeslayer> make the mv ,kde
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> ugh..works for like 5 min and then doesnt work again
<xray7224> ive just updated
<natewiebe13> xray7224: congrats
<xray7224> thanks =]
<natewiebe13> :P
<natewiebe13> i just updated too
<JamalFanaian> Hello :P)
<JamalFanaian> :)*
<natewiebe13> hello
<JamalFanaian> So I'm trying to figure out if a bug has been reported that started happening after updating last night... but I can't figure out how to explain it
<JamalFanaian> Here is a screenshot of it: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7197/notify.png
<JamalFanaian> I have an ATI card but I'm not using fglrx (I guess I'm using the radeon drivers? I'm not sure..)
<natewiebe13> weird.. mines still working great
<natewiebe13> im using nvidia
<natewiebe13> with nvidia 190.18 drivers
<JamalFanaian> natewiebe13: hm... so it may be a driver issue
<natewiebe13> maybe?
<JamalFanaian> how do i find out what driver / version i'm using?
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: what video are you on?
<natewiebe13> i dont know for ati
<Pici> JamalFanaian: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<JamalFanaian> Pici: no, this computer can run it but it makes it run too slow
<loonyphoenix> dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-ati
<loonyphoenix> shows your video driver
<loonyphoenix> unless you're using fglrx
<loonyphoenix> which is the one you install through driver manager
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: i'm not using fglrx
<JamalFanaian> Version: 1:6.12.99+git20090629.f39cafc5-0ubuntu6
<JamalFanaian> that's the version for xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Pici> loonyphoenix: No. xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed by default when xorg is installed.
<Pici> Its a dependency through xserver-xorg-video-all
<loonyphoenix> Yeah, I understand
<loonyphoenix> Anyway, I'm on Intel so I can't help:)
<JamalFanaian> oh :\
<JamalFanaian> it happens with gnome-do too
<JamalFanaian> and if i try to run glxgears the scren is just blcak
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: your desktop is so like mine :)
<loonyphoenix> I have gnome-do too
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: hehe :)
<Pici> JamalFanaian: grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what modules that xorg is using, you'll either have fglrx or radeon/ati listed there, or something else entirely.
<JamalFanaian> gnome-do is awesome
<loonyphoenix> yeah
<loonyphoenix> do you have the bug where you can't open home folder with it, though?
<JamalFanaian> Pici: it lists radeon
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: haven't tried
<JamalFanaian> no it worked fine
<JamalFanaian> i can't see what i'm typing though ><!
<loonyphoenix> weird
<JamalFanaian> oh wait no it didn't open
<JamalFanaian> it says starting home folder and then it just goes away
<loonyphoenix> good to see i'm not alone)
<loonyphoenix> that's what happening here too
<loonyphoenix> how do I open 7zip files? can fileroller do that?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> loonyphoenix: install the p7zip package and then file-roller will be able to handle those files.
<loonyphoenix> never mind I think i know
<loonyphoenix> yeah, that's what I found, but thanks anyway)
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: what's that font you're using?
<suit> Does anyone have TOR installed and running properly on Karmic?
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: Droid :)
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: ttf-droid is the package
<JamalFanaian> i found it last night, it's so nice..
<JamalFanaian> it's the font used in the android phones
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: I tried it, but it didn't look as nice for me...
<JamalFanaian> so any clue how i can report this bug accurately?
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: i would play wiht the font sizes
<JamalFanaian> in my desktop it looked weird at anything smaller than 10, but on my laptop anything bigger than 9 looks bad
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: report it with ubuntu-bug notify-osd :) attach the screenshot and all will be undertood.
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: I'll try playing with it, thanks
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: ah thx
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: but it happens with a lot of things...
<JamalFanaian> the brightness dialogs do it
<JamalFanaian> gnome-do
<JamalFanaian> it's like everything that uses opengl or something
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: so you say you don't have desktop effects enabled? what if you do enable it, does the bug persist?
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: let me try
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: <lame joke>I'd like to see me try to stop you from over here :)</lame joke>
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: anyway, if it's a system-wide video-related bug, I'd report it with ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-ati
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: ok i'll try that
<JamalFanaian> desktop effects won't enable for some reason :(
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: i've never used ubuntu-bug before.. this is kind of nice :)
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: well that's weird. have you fiddled with video configuration in any way?
<loonyphoenix> yeah, but it needs a gui imo...
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: it is a guy o.O
<loonyphoenix> JamalFanaian: oh, and by the way, sorry to ask, but it's always good to make sure :) have you tried rebooting?
<JamalFanaian> loonyphoenix: yeah i have lol
<loonyphoenix> okay :) just checking
<loonyphoenix> gui = graphical user interface. you know that, don't you?
<loonyphoenix> (ubuntu-bug is a guy, not a gal :) )
<loonyphoenix> and yeah, now that I think about it it does have a dialogue where you hit okay... but that's it
<Q-FUNK> anyone here who works on the language writing support packs for Karmic?
<kaddi> will grub2 be automatically installed when jaunty is upgraded to karmic? Or only for clean installs?
<loonyphoenix> kaddi: I think you'll have to upgrade manually if you want to
<kaddi> loonyphoenix: right now it is not installed when I upgrade to the alpha. I was wondering about the final release (should have said that :p )
<kaddi> will it be the same?
<Q-FUNK> kaddi: only on new installs.
<loonyphoenix> kaddi: i was talking about the plans I heard about for the final release
<Q-FUNK> upgrades remain with grub1
<kaddi> loonyphoenix:  ok, good to know :) thanks
<kaddi> thanks Q-FUNK  as well :)
<alankila> damnit, xapian. I thought we would be rid of this nuisance. You barely squash one beast and another takes its place, as if it were a law of nature that package installations have to be slow.
<Samuel-NotAFK> When 10.04 LTS is released, I'm going to install from CD and never change OS ever again.
<kaddi> hehe
<nevcairiel> ever? LTS isnt *that* long :p
<malnilion> You might miss out on new features...
<Samuel-NotAFK> That's why God invented backports.
<Dark-Star> hi guys! I'm searching for the xorg.conf file and the xorg server logs on my (x)ubuntu 9.10 system. Can't find them in /etc/ nor /var/log/... any pointers?
<bucky> maybe in /etc/X11   maybe not if you haven't created one yet
<billybigrigger> they don't exsist
<billybigrigger> or *it* doesn't exist is more like it
<Dark-Star> ok so how do I find out which xserver xorg uses, which options (like xaa etc.) are set? and how do I change these options?
<sebsebseb> Samuel-NotAFK: new file systems,  clean install for full support :)
<shadeslayer> omg....66MB of KDE upgrades
<Samuel-NotAFK> sebsebseb: ext4 will remain the standard file system until the next LTS
<shadeslayer> well i hope they resolve the issues im having :(
<sebsebseb> Samuel-NotAFK: maybe and maybe not
<bucky> that's a good question Dark-Star,  where do you set options like XAA billybigrigger
<kaddi> shadeslayer: srsly? I'm gonna get my cable back out again then :p Even thought wifi is working
<sebsebseb> Samuel-NotAFK: BTFS for example
<Dark-Star> my problem is: I have an old ATI chipset and I'm hitting 100%cpu for things like moving any window. All hints I found on the net are about setting xserver options, but I can't do that without the xorg.conf :-(
<Samuel-NotAFK> sebsebseb: Perhaps.
<Samuel-NotAFK> sebsebseb: I've made my prediction.
<billybigrigger> bucky, what is XAA?
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> something to do with intel or radeon i take it? :)
<Dark-Star> radeon
<sebsebseb> Samuel-NotAFK: also you say  when  10.04 comes out  and never clean install,  right, but  9.10 final will have default Ext4 support
<Dark-Star> ati mobility M6 to be exact
<billybigrigger> nvidia user here
<sebsebseb> Samuel-NotAFK: I just want to say,   saying  that  you will never clean install is a bit silly,   since as we  just descussed file systemes, but  also  your hard disk could fail,  and then you install again on another hard disk,   or  you  might get another computer that you want to install on as well
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yeah... http://pastebin.ca/1535301
<kaddi> nice :/
 * kaddi goes checking her karmic
<nztal> use nvidia on my laptop, and ATI at home.  i'm able to install the ATI drivers as they are available at home, and i had to install the official nvidia (installer to get up and working here)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: there was a hash mismatch error at first....updated again and it was gone
<bucky> billybigrigger:  X Acceleration Architecture   Option "Accel"
<shadeslayer> kaddi: btw have you tried the cover flow alt+tab thing with the slide back decoration? can you confirm if cover flow stops working after 15 min or so?
<nztal> 9.10 even if it were not to have default ext4 support, i'm pretty sure it would be an optional filesystem
<kaddi> shadeslayer: cover flow? what is that?
<sebsebseb> nztal: sure same here, since it's an optional file system for 9.04
<nztal> compiz effect
<natewiebe13> nztal: optional if you do custom partitioning, also nvidia 190.18 drivers work from the ppa
<shadeslayer> kaddi: :o
<natewiebe13> cover flow works for me
<shadeslayer> kaddi: K > system settings > desktop > Effect for window switching
<nztal> natewiebe13, i thought i had latest nvidia which are 185 series from downloading the public installer.  is there something yet else thats newer ?
<natewiebe13> 190.18
<malnilion> Samuel-NotAFK, you realize that backports are only released by God until the version is deemed deprecated, yes? :P
<shadeslayer> nztal: yeah , 190.x Beta
<nztal> ooh thank you
<shadeslayer> nztal: you will have to compile them
<nztal> i wouldn't mind trying those  could you reference the PPA for me
<shadeslayer> which is easy peasy
<shadeslayer> nztal: no PPA
<shadeslayer> nztal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<nztal> thank you
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: with that also being the name for a distro
<nztal> i'll give it a shot.
 * shadeslayer hands nztal a forum link
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: ??
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: oh easy peasy?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: easy peasy is  based on  whatever Canoncial had before for netbooks or whatever
<shadeslayer> relly?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: unoffical yep
 * shadeslayer cant help loling
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: http://www.distrowatch.com there's a page for it, and Ubuntu and Kubuntu of course, but  also other distros
<kaddi> shadeslayer:ok I do know cover flow, it's just not an english system. :D What is the slide backn decoration you mentioned? A theme or another desktop effect?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: by the way I hope you already know about that site :)
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: of course :P
<shadeslayer> kaddi: its in the desktop settings dialog under the second tab on the top,search for " SLide Back "
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: it comes with  codecs and such  already instaled
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: i think ive heard of it,never gave it alot of attention
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: I  guess now days it's just way better to use  the  Ubuntu netbook remix
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: or maybe not way better
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: the most important thing i would like in 9.10 would be native mp3 support,i lose half my linux converts when i mention no native mp3 support
<natewiebe13> nztal: use this: https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/karmic-testing
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: they can't just do that, because of patents or whatever
<spo>  Is there a good dvd ripper that rips the whole dvd without trying to shrink the dvd?   k9copy tries to shrink the dvd while ripping it... i think all other ubuntu based ones do something similra to trying to re-encode or shirnk dvd ... i think the best solution is  dvd decrypter under wine even though dvd decrypter is outdated
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: yeah,i know
<natewiebe13> netbook remix is garbage
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: and  it's easy to take care of the  mp3 suppourt and avi and  that,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<natewiebe13> just use standard ubuntu on a netbook
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: not the kubuntu one
<kaddi> shadeslayer: the one that lets windows glide back if they are not in focus?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yep
<sebsebseb> natewiebe13:  why do you think  that, to both things?
<DanaG> odd.. my SCIM panel thingy is totally unthemed.
<kaddi> ok, got it :D
<shadeslayer> spo: try dvdrip
<shadeslayer> !info dvdrip | spo
<ubottu> spo: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.10-0.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3084 kB
<natewiebe13> remix doesnt support the new intel video card
<shadeslayer> aww
<natewiebe13> plus im used to standard ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !intel |  natewiebe13
<Twigaathy> spo: if you don't mind decrypting the DVD images again with vlc or whatever.... ddrescue is useful
<ubottu> natewiebe13: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<kaddi> shadeslayer: woah... my graphics obviously aren't made for this. this just looks hilarious... which probably isn't what the developper was looking for :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: lol
<natewiebe13> nztal: are you going to try the 190.18 drivers?
<sebsebseb> natewiebe13: and they got intel fixes in Karmic  it seems
<nztal> natewiebe13, i'd rather use the beta installer, then use a PPA unless its something well established as having been trusted.  it nice to have things in sources.list, but i'm guessing they are not screened at the same level of scrutiny as official releases
<shadeslayer> kaddi: can you get cover flow?
<nztal> i am natewiebe13
<natewiebe13> nztal: im using that ppa in karmic as of now
<shadeslayer> brb
<natewiebe13> the 190.18 installer broke xorg for me
<sebsebseb> natewiebe13: Intel graphics cards are bad  apparnatly though
<natewiebe13> they are
<natewiebe13> thats why i use nvidia and dont use a netbook :P
<kaddi> shadeslayer: cover flow is the one where the windows go from left to right, not the one where they appear to be on a stack, right? If so yes, I can use both.. (but it's been less than 15minutes, just enabled back slide)
<DanaG> I use ATI, and I like it.  =þ
<sebsebseb> natewiebe13: yeah  Nivida has  good Linux suppourt,   however the driver is  closed source so hmm
<DanaG> I use super-tab as radial switcher thingy.
<kaddi> shadeslayer: and it's nowhere near as smooth as it is on this pc :'(
<natewiebe13> kaddi: works just fine for me
<DanaG> Hmm, try comparing a GeForce 4 MX to a Radeon 7500... the latter will thoroughly trounce the former, in terms of usability.
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yep to the first question
<natewiebe13> DanaG: just use an nvidia 260 with 216 cores.. thats what i recommend to anyone (they are now $200)
<sebsebseb> DanaG: ATI have some open source drivers as well?
<DanaG> Yup.  And open-source specs.
<natewiebe13> flgrx are open?
<DanaG> Nope,  but 'radeon' is.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: good :)
<kaddi> natewiebe13: I installed karmic on my 6 year old laptop with an old integrated intel chip for graphics.. It's totally normal, that animations don't run as smoothely on it as they do on my new laptop, I guess :p
<natewiebe13> okay.. didnt know that
<natewiebe13> true..
<sebsebseb> DanaG: to the drivers being open and the specs
<DanaG> Well, the 4MX is in an old spare computer... but I'd at least like to have an (even slow would be fine) compiz... as it is now, nvidia legacy just segfaults.
<natewiebe13> nztal: let me know how you turn out
<nztal> natewiebe13, thanks for the ppa i'll give it a shot.  dont want xorg broken.
<natewiebe13> no probs.. ppa works 100% for me
<sebsebseb> kaddi: well I guess it depends on  the  card  if there are issues or not with it
<sebsebseb> kaddi: rather than cards being  from a particular company,  and then as a result having problems, all of them
<nztal> natewiebe13, seems to have alot more than the beta nvidia driver.  do you know whos ppa it is or if its well established.  i thought i might only download the beta nvidia driver rather then let a update / dist-upgrade (upgrade) to occcur
<sebsebseb> kaddi: in fact I just stated the obvious there
<kaddi> hehe
<kaddi> sebsebseb: there are definitely issues with the card in question, I have to disable ksm to get any visual output with the new kernel ;)
<sebsebseb> kaddi: what's  ksm?
 * shadeslayer waits for the upgrades to come through..... 
<natewiebe13> nztal: i have all of his updates installed.. dont have problems.. what you could do, is just download the .deb files, or add to sources and use synaptic
<nztal> can you download individual deb files from a PPA ?  could you give me a hand with that ?  i didn't know that was possible
<natewiebe13> sure
<natewiebe13> first make sure you're at the ppa
<kaddi> sebsebseb: can't find the bugreport now.. I meant kms, sorry
<shadeslayer> nztal: its only one command to compile the drivers and one to kill KDM and youre all done
<nztal> shadeslayer, ok.  i'll try the installer.  it didn't break xorg for you ?
<kaddi> sebsebseb: I need to boot the kernel with nomodeset to get any output
<nztal> i have all the dependancies needed for the installer to complete
<nztal> o
<shadeslayer> nztal: nope
<nztal> i'll have that a shot instead shadeslayer thanks so much :)
<shadeslayer> nztal: i have a 8600 M GT if that helps
<natewiebe13> shadeslyer: using 9.10 or 9.04?
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: 9.10
<nztal> mine is a 8200 mobile, support starts at 8000 for the beta
 * shadeslayer thought that would be obvious since hes in #ubuntu+1
<shadeslayer> apparently not.....
<natewiebe13> haha.. just checking
<shadeslayer> kaddi: ping
<kaddi> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> kaddi: sorry to bother you but does plasma-desktop start automatically on login?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: you want to know of cover flow is still working? :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: that too :)
<natewiebe13> cover flow is working here
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: have you enabled slide back?
<natewiebe13> let me check
<nztal> beta works fine here, nvidia, i had all the dependancies needed since i originally got into X by installing the manual installer method.
<kaddi> shadeslayer: coverflow is working great :p The plasma-desktop question is relevant to the latest updates or in general? I haven't updated yet
<nztal> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> kaddi: thatll be general...before the updates
<shadeslayer> nztal: no problems
<xray7224> hmm guys i can't connect to a windows 7 via smaba its asking for a password but the windows 7 machine isn't setup to ask for a password
<natewiebe13> shadeslayer: you're talking compiz right?
<spo> i try running dvd::rip  frontend. I start a new project, but then everything is greyed out, all the buttons and options
<kaddi> shadeslayer: wouhou.. it just crashed when logging off..
<kaddi> brb
<natewiebe13> nztal: must have been a bug in the installer when i did it.. it was the day that 190.18 was released
<shadeslayer> kaddi: yayy
<spo> oh i figured it out
<kaddi> shadeslayer: it's just like windows, lol. Automatic reboot :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<natewiebe13> shadeslayer: slide back in ccsm?
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: never gonna happen :P
<kaddi> natewiebe13: pure kde here ;)
<natewiebe13> what?
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> that'd be why
<natewiebe13> boo kde.. its to "plastic" for me
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: Pure KDE luv here
<kaddi> idem
<natewiebe13> gnome [woot]
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: gnome with no audio
<shadeslayer> :P
<kaddi> lol
<natewiebe13> gnome with audio [woot]
<natewiebe13> never had an audio problem
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: gnome with no new theme supposed to be relased in 9.04
<natewiebe13> i use creative xfi with alsa/pulse and no probs
<natewiebe13> "gnome with no new theme supposed to be relased in 9.04" rephrase?
 * shadeslayer wins
<kaddi> shadeslayer: plasma starts fine here, with the widgets and the previous windows and panels and all
<shadeslayer> kaddi: ok try adding the microblogging client for fun and log in back again :P
<natewiebe13> shadeslayer: well.. its funny how we're experiencing some kde problems but not gnome?
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: thats cuz i screwed around with too many settings
<kaddi> shadeslayer: it's still added from trying to figure out how thtat thing is supposed to work ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<natewiebe13> i mess with settings all the time.. so i dont think anyone wins here
<natewiebe13> :P
<shadeslayer> kaddi: lol
<xray7224> hmm i really need accsess to the windows 7 machine =/
 * shadeslayer shakse natewiebe13 hand
<spo> shadesslayer, you suggest i use my console to run dvd::rip ?   the frontend of dvd::rip is mostly for re-encoding and cannot  easily do just dvd ripping, right?
<shadeslayer> spo: um yeah
<natewiebe13> spo: i just use wine for dvdshrink.. its easier
<shadeslayer> wine? ugh...
<natewiebe13> bah.. its not that bad
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: not another war again....
<spo> nate, dvdshrink produces poor quality dvds  .... dvdrebuilder uses cce, whcih is much better
<spo> sahd, what is wrong with wine?
<shadeslayer> spo: backdoor entry for trojans and viruses if not used carefully
<natewiebe13> used dvdshrink for backing up lotr extended, very small quality difference with a 62" lcd
<shadeslayer> its like rm -rf,used with or withouht sudo :P
<spo> so wine has sudo root access?
<xray7224> no one can help with samba then ?
<shadeslayer> spo: sure does if you run it with sudo,or thats what i read 2 months ago on the forums
<natewiebe13> xray7224: im using samba
<shadeslayer> xray7224: apart from the !samba thing....no :P
<xray7224> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<spo> shadesslayer, yeah but wine is installed under a user.... ie  the .wine directory is under a user  and that user is not sudo'ed automatically
<xray7224> natewiebe13, im trying to connect to windows 7 and i keeps asking me to login
<natewiebe13> xray7224: trying to connect to a share?
<spo> xray, you have to put a plaintext password on your ubuntu box   either through fstab or through fstab with a credentials file
<nztal> i notice in karmic my laptop meter does not estimate any time remaining, just percentage remaining.  can anyone think of a solution to get some kind of countdown meter ?
<nztal> for battery
<spo> xray, you have to add a user to windows 7 that matches that user and password, if you have difficulties you might  need to change "Everybody" user to allow full access     ... or instead of securities tab try share tab  but there should be a permissions settings under share tab not just security
<nztal> i had to manually define a ntfs-3g for my windows partition, because i didn't want to have to type a password every time i booted, just because i keep windows around to update firmware and bios
<nztal> in /etc/fstab
<natewiebe13> nztal: i thought it has to use some of the battery to estimate the time remaining.. it usually takes a few minutes on my laptop to show that..
<DanaG> hmm, in win7, make sure "password-protected sharing" is off.
<nztal> lot of people putting windows 7 on their computers.  wont that expire in october ?
<nztal> natewiebe13, ooh ok thank you it might have too much remaining juice
<DanaG> win7 will officially be released then.
<natewiebe13> nztal: thats why you wait for a vlc to come out..\
<natewiebe13> thats what i did with vista
<natewiebe13> haha
<nevcairiel> They could also have a proper license from MSDN
<natewiebe13> anyone use 2mandvd?
 * shadeslayer wonders what would happen if MS started a open source OS
<natewiebe13> they wouldnt
<shadeslayer> yeah.....it would still suck
<kaddi> yeah but you might be able to find and fix the bugs you're experiencing :D
<xray7224> i sware the connect button on ubuntu one doesn't do anything
<nztal> i dont normally choose to boot into windows.  i suppose windows 7 might be nice, but i'm not sure i'd pay the heft price tag, just to have latest greatest "its still windows no matter what version" on my laptop.  tinkered with it on my fatheres office computer, it has issues like any other windows
<shadeslayer> kaddi: like a average person would do that,and ms would commit that bug to their code
<natewiebe13> kaddi: file a bug report
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone take bug 1 seriously?
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<natewiebe13> nztal: its 3 times faster than vista
<nztal> i just keep my bios and firmware updated
<nztal> oh ?  i probably dont notice these things.  i really just need it for bios updates, firmware, and should i find work that would require a actual windows installation
<natewiebe13> only thing i need windows for is steam
<natewiebe13> mainly tf2
<shadeslayer> 13 min to complete upgrade yayy :)
<kaddi> my wifi is dead again...
<shadeslayer> kaddi: :o
 * kaddi suspects a loose connection in the usb-hubs :/
<shadeslayer> kaddi: have you tried wicd?
<nevcairiel> Win7 is actually rather nice, i do require windows for my work, and i run win7 now. It outperforms any windows before it by alot. Of course its still a windows and all, but its going a bit in the right direction of things. Good that i can still run linux on my home-laptop :D
<natewiebe13> or nm
<shadeslayer> oh h/w problem
<DanaG> heh, with my laptop, I can make a FreeDOS boot USBstick to flash it.
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: actually,thats the only gnome thing in my KDE :P
<nztal> can anyone assist me in determining whether a specific usb 3g device is functional in karmic ?  its got a launchpad url, and it says fixed, though i dont understand the descriptor past "fixed" and am unsure if its actually been applied to the ordinary repos, or to proposed ?  could someone take a look at that page ?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: I've been running wicd for years now... :) both actually, the stick gets recognized, but I suspect the driver or the software isn't supporting mysteriously vanishing and reappearing software ;)
<shadeslayer> the devs put it there....*mumble*mumble*
<DanaG> "wifi dead again" -- wait, usb wifi?  what card?
<shadeslayer> DanaG: looks USB :)
<DanaG> I had issues with a Netgear WG111 (piece of .... well, it sucked.).
<natewiebe13> shadslayer: nm used to be horrible, jaunty it actually got usable
<shadeslayer> nztal: can you hand me the link?
<DanaG> It tended to get scalding hot, and shut down.
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: i agree ( used gnome for 2 months )
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i had the same issue
<DanaG> I had to ndiswrap the Windows drivers and set it to max-powersave mode.
<natewiebe13> i switched to a pci wireless N card.. $40 CAD from tigerdirect
<kaddi> DanaG: dwl-g122 , it gets recognized in lsusb, but wicd says no wireless connections found and the card isn't listed in ifconfig
<nztal> i can't seem to minimize my xchat.  can't get to my browser to where the link is :/
<DanaG> hmm, anything in dmesg?
<DanaG> try googling for the USB ID.
<natewiebe13> shadeslayer: i used kde for about 1 month, went back to gnome.. guess we're just opposite.. meh we're still using linux [thumbs up]
<natewiebe13> anyone use mts files?
<kaddi> DanaG: rt73usb: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -17
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: 2x[thumbs up]
<shadeslayer> DanaG: i think the module was not loaded
<nztal> shadeslayer, if i understood more about filing bug reports.  i'd be able to better offer information, i will work on that later, got some handy urls from #ubuntu-bugs.  its embarassing when you leave information, and that information doesn't show much technical detail overview.  i often dont know how to generate any logs, for whatever device it is i'm having trouble, or giving someone other than a description for application bug
<blueskaj-laptop> finally, a nice day for sitting outside , only a few weeks of summer left in this part of the world
<nztal> shade finally able to switch to my browser.  here is the url, i appologize for the delay.  i was stuck in xchat :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7804141#post7804141
<shadeslayer> nztal: hehe,well theres a handy help page at launchpad,give it a read some time
<nztal> ooh ok
<DanaG> I don't like the way gnome-shell seems to be going, though.
<DanaG> I mean, where are all my panel applets?
<shadeslayer> blueskaj-laptop: all rain here :D
<DanaG> I like being able to have the system monitor applet -- no others are as nice as the Gnome one.
<blueskaj-laptop> I know some of you gnome fans are fearful of kde but konverstion is ever so much better than xchat :)
<Twigaathy> And irssi beats both those ;)
<nztal> DanaG, what is gnome shell ?  i'm not sure i understand what it is
<blueskaj-laptop> shadeslayer, bummer :( , but i know the pain .
<shadeslayer> Twigaathy: irssi ftw
<shadeslayer> blueskaj-laptop: hehe
<natewiebe13> mts anyone?
<fiXXXerMet> After doing an apt-get dist-upgrade on 9.10 alpha 3 and rebooting, grub isn't booting.  How can I reinstall grub?
<shadeslayer> fiXXXerMet: ooh its easy
<fiXXXerMet> oOo
<shadeslayer> fiXXXerMet: i did it today :P
<nztal> shadeslayer, were you able to take a look at that to see if its functional under karmic ?  no worries or pressure though, i can wait as long as needed
<DanaG> gnome-shell is gnome 3.0 work-in-progress.
<shadeslayer> fiXXXerMet: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<nztal> ooh got it.  yes i lost the ability to drag icons to my top panel.  right click will send them there though
<shadeslayer> nztal: yeah,im kinda overloaded :P hold on ill have a look
<nztal> shadeslayer, take your time.  i'll be here for a good 30 minutes or so
<kaddi> DanaG: this is my dmesg output: http://nopaste.com/p/aoNt3OVUG something is obviously crashing
<shadeslayer> fiXXXerMet: you just need to chroot into the system and run update-grub & grub-install
<shadeslayer> nztal: This bug was fixed in the package linux - 2.6.31-4.20
<shadeslayer> nztal: means that the patch was included in that kernel
<DanaG> usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 7
<DanaG> hmm, is it on a powered hub?
<DanaG> Looks like perhaps a loss-of-power issue?
<nztal> fiXXXerMet, there are instruction for doing that -- chrooting into / and getting any os probed and applying the grub-install to your device.  i found a tutorial on a ubuntu help page googling for that last night
<blueskaj-laptop> fiXXXerMet, the default time out is 0 for some reason after upgrading. If you have a live cd then you can access your /bootgrub/menu.lst and change timeout to 5secs or so then your grub menu should appear at boot up
<shadeslayer> nztal: run : uname -a : to see what kernel you have and reopen the bug report to report any problems
<nztal> oooh awesome
<fiXXXerMet> nztal / shadeslayer / blueskaj-laptop:  Going to try all of these options.  Will let you know what works.
<kaddi> DanaG: what is a powered hub? They are inbuilt usb-hubs in my laptop, but as mentioned before, i think they have a loose connection
<DanaG> here's something annoying: package qt4-qtconfig .... command qtconfig-qt4.
<nztal> i'm at 2.6.31-6 so as long as there is no problem, hopefully there wont be.  the device should happen to work
<DanaG> hmm, you could try moving it to an extension cable?  beats me.
<shadeslayer> nztal: yeah
 * shadeslayer wonders why nickcolor is coloring all the nicks as red
<nztal> i used an alternate of the daily build to get karmic installed on my laptop the live cd would render no graphics.   since i could get to a terminal, the nvidia installer saved me.  i had the necessary documentation locally on my hard drive, for the packages needed for that to work
<shadeslayer> blueskaj-laptop: except for yours,yours is pink :P
<blueskaj-laptop> shadeslayer, pink hmm ... never knew i was a commie
<kaddi> DanaG:  it's working with an extension cable, it would just be nice to be able to disconnect and reconnect the stick, otherwise I can't get wifi on the laptop :p
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> blueskaj-laptop: maybe the script likes  your nick :P
<blueskaj-laptop> shadeslayer, pink on irssi eh, you must be using the designer version :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> blueskaj-laptop: http://imagebin.ca/view/rvVstdVx.html
<kaddi> shadeslayer:  what font are you using for menus?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: purisa
<kaddi> hehe, looks like we had the same idea :p
<kaddi> I thought it looked familiar XD
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> i really like that font
<kaddi> me too, but it gets "to much" when you use it for everything
<shadeslayer> kaddi: really? i liked it so much everything is purissa
<kaddi> shadeslayer: I was using as a font in konversation on time and that was definitely to much.
<shadeslayer> kaddi: btw warning : broken packages as of now :)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: for :   kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev libplasma3
<kaddi> shadeslayer: my wifi ain't wokring no risks :p
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> brb
<natewiebe13> where does ubuntu mount image files?
<kaddi> natewiebe13: chances are it is at /media/iso
<natewiebe13> no its under archive://
<natewiebe13> which is weird
<kaddi> indeed
<Pici> natewiebe13: How did you mount it?
<Pici> natewiebe13: Please do not crosspost your questions both here and #ubuntu.  If you are running Karmic then you need to keep your questions in here.
<natewiebe13> Pici: im on karmic and jaunty, i was trying to answer for a guy, the way that you would mount an iso are the same on karmic and jaunty
<natewiebe13> but im curious myself why its showing in archive://
<natewiebe13> i mounted with "archive mounter"
<Pici> natewiebe13: Karmic and Jaunty are not the same, nor do they run the same version of Gnome
<natewiebe13> Pici: why is it showing in archive:// and just so you know.. mounting an iso gives me the same result in both 9.10 and 9.04 even thought they are different versions of gnome
<scizzo-> natewiebe13: this occurs on both the systems?
<natewiebe13> yes
<scizzo-> natewiebe13: and you have checked under /media/ ?
<natewiebe13> so i figured it would be the same idea for both karmic and jaunty.. Pici is just being a prick.. no its not under /media
<Pici> natewiebe13: Excuse me? I'
<Pici> natewiebe13: Excuse me? I'm just making sure that you're following our channel policies.  There is no need for name calling here.
<Pici> !codeofconduct | natewiebe13
<ubottu> natewiebe13: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<natewiebe13> i knew id get told on that one.. next time dont come across guessing like that
<natewiebe13> im having the same thing on both
<natewiebe13> usually support is better on this channel becuase #ubuntu if filled with novice users
<scizzo-> natewiebe13: and you have checked ~/.gvfs/ ?
<natewiebe13> i'll check
<scizzo-> natewiebe13: no matter what if you have karmic then you go here otherwise its in #ubuntu....
<natewiebe13> Pici: plus you dont need to tell me that karmic and jaunty are the same
<natewiebe13> *are not
<natewiebe13> scizzo-: thanks, thats where it is.. its just getting linked by archive://
<xray7224> im having issue connecting to windows 7 using samba it keeps asking me for the username and password yet windows 7 has it setup not to requre that
<suit> Can anyone explain to me what an {a} or {u} behind a package when installing/removing via aptitude means? Example: "The following packages will be REMOVED: language-support-translations-en{a}"
<Spirits-Sight> does any one where I can find the change from mythbuntu 9.10
<skazi21101> can somebody give suggestion to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/416082
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 416082 in linux "cd-drive don`t work after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> do you see the device now?
<billybigrigger> check your fstab
<billybigrigger> make sure the UUID's match?
<skazi21101> no
<skazi21101> ubuntu don`t see it
<skazi21101> billybigrigger: what you talking about?
<billybigrigger> open up /etc/fstab
<billybigrigger> find the line that has your cd or dvdrw, and find its UUID
<billybigrigger> then make your way to /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and see if its listed
<DanaG> umm, cd drives depend on what's inside them.
<DanaG> fixed disks and CD drives are different.
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> no uuid for cd drives
<skazi21101> there is this entry in fstasb
<billybigrigger> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<skazi21101> yap. i have
<skazi21101> /dev/sg0
<billybigrigger> paste your fstab line here
<billybigrigger> just the single line, not the whole fstab
<billybigrigger> :)
<skazi21101> i don`t have /dev/scd(or scr or sdb)
<skazi21101> just a minute
<skazi21101> /dev/sg0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<billybigrigger> look in /dev/ does sg0 exists?
<skazi21101> exist
<skazi21101> but when i try to mount device. it says that its not block device
<billybigrigger> do you have anything inside the drive?
<skazi21101> dvd disk
<billybigrigger> and what happends when you $ cd /media/cdrom0
<billybigrigger> and do an ls
<skazi21101> i`m not so stupid as you can think. nothing in /media/cdrom0
<skazi21101> oh i forgot
<kaddi> skazi21101: do you have a cdrom under /dev/?
<skazi21101> when system see cd-drive it sayd that it connected to /dev/scr0
<skazi21101> kaddi: where else it can be connected&
<billybigrigger> mount /dev/scr0 to /media/cdrom then
<kaddi> skazi21101: maybe do a ls -l cdrom* and ls -l dvd* and see what device they point to
<kaddi> in /dev/ that is
<skazi21101> billybigrigger: there is no /dev/scr0 it was when ubuntu see my cd-drive
<skazi21101> now there is no this device.
<shadeslayer> hmmm i have a black screen with no plasma and just krunner
<kaddi> alt+f2 plasma-desktop isn't helping?
<shadeslayer> any idea on getting plasma-desktop to load up automatical;y
<shadeslayer> kaddi: apart from that....
<kaddi> ah, well, you never know ;)
<shadeslayer> getting it to autostart
<DanaG> "sg" is scsi generic -- not a block device.
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> anyone else with broken graphics on intel? (855gm)
<aboSamoor> it seems that after gnome login the background is resized twice. By the way, I experience more than 5 flickers in the startup while after alpha2 I did not any flickers !
<shadeslayer> hmm.....my keyboard types in caps when the caps lock is off and in normal case when its on 0.o
<blueskaj-laptop> can someone else check www.medibuntu.org|87.98.242.110|:80 , this is the  ' Any Ubuntu Release and keyring" url
<DanaG> mmm, gotta' love the hideously ugly flickery xsplash.
<shadeslayer> DanaG: i have xplash,but it doesnt start....usplash all the way
<DanaG> xsplash is the default-wallpapery thing that appears before and after the login screen.
<DanaG> It's especially noticeable if you change the gdm wallpaper to something different.
<shadeslayer> DanaG: i have kdm
<DanaG> hmm, I was commenting more for aboSamoor.
<shadeslayer> btw there was a command to reconfigure the keyboard......
<blueskaj-laptop> ok, medibunu is obviously down ..bbl
<aboSamoor> DanaG, I had a different wallpaper so I thought maybe changing to the default one will eliminate the problem, but it seems independent.
<DanaG> yeah, it's just more noticeable, because it flickers to different images instead of the same one.  It's pretty awful.
<aboSamoor> anyway, I can remember how cool to have non-flickering login
<DanaG> you can dpkg-divert xsplash out of the way...
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-divert --local --add --rename /usr/bin/xsplash
<DanaG> and if you see them fix it some time, do the same command but with remove instead of add.
<dtchen> for people itching to test pulse 0.9.16-test5, it has been available since early AM today in the ~ubuntu-audio-dev ppa
<dtchen> i'll e-mail ubuntu-devel-discuss shortly
<blueskaj-laptop> dtchen, a new pulseaudio?
<mac_v> dtchen: what does the "alert volume" in the sound prefs control?
<mac_v> login sounds?
<dtchen> mac_v: system sounds
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: yes, 0.9.16-test5
<mac_v> shadeslayer: xsplah is still in development , when done , it will start from boot
<blueskaj-laptop> dtchen, what's your experience been with it so far ?
<mac_v> dtchen: the xchat pings and other errors/warnings , right?
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: given how i just uploaded it fifteen hours ago, well, it hasn't had enough time to shake out
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: generally positive, however.
<blueskaj-laptop> dtchen, right, understood :)
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: a vocal minority seems to abhor flatvol, but whatever.
<hggdh> dtchen, ping -- PV?
<dtchen> hggdh: "PV"?
<hggdh> private?
<dtchen> hggdh: sure
<mac_v> dtchen: is Bug #411962 fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio and gets locked to the app PID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<blueskaj-laptop> dtchen, i'm still a bit confused , why I was getting error messages that said pulseaudio is not working , falling back to cmedia - soundcard..yet I have no sound probs whatsoever . Is the soundserver using a kernel module that detects my pci card output or... ?
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: are you using a fresh install of kubuntu with or without pulseaudio?
<blueskaj-laptop> I  have pulseaudio listed in systemsettings/media and it makes difference whether it's installed or not, I still have good audio on my pc. This laptop is working ok and I'm not really concerned about it atm.
<blueskaj-laptop> no difference
<blueskaj-laptop> dtchen, my pc is an upgrade to karmic, not a fresh install
<redvamp128> okay I have a question about upgrading-- I have 9.04 installed on 2 partitions Grub is on Sda1 -- the one I want to upgrade is on SDb2 will an upgrade move my boot to the upgrade or will it just edit/add itself/change on Sda1-- I would prefer to keep grub on the first drive.
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: that error really looks like the pulseaudio daemon wasn't running
<dtchen> blueskaj-laptop: i'll be uploading qt4-x11 to the ~ubuntu-audio-dev with a priority change to phonon to place alsa secondary (after pulseaudio) if pulseaudio is detected at install
<redvamp128> anyone have any idea if an upgrade will change where the boot files are ...
<redvamp128> at one time the boot was on that dive but I installed on the sda1 over my hardy with 9.04 and it put grub there which is where I want it.
<dtchen> redvamp128: if it doesn't retain your current setting, it's a bug. please file one.
<dtchen> meaning, although i tested with a quite similar config and it worked for me, you might trigger some heisenbug
<redvamp128> I was just wondering before I was going to do it seems though that when it did/was on the second drive grub was slower
<redvamp128> Sda1 is a 40gig 72,000rpm drive and Sdb1 is a 20gig 54,000rpm drive
<redvamp128> Initially I had hardy on the 40 and decided to install Jaunty on the 20 to make sure it was stable.... and when I found out that it worked flawless I installed over my Hardy on the 40-
<redvamp128> So now I have 2 Jaunty's and was thinking about upgrading the 20gig to Karmic -- but the main concern was would it change the placement of my Grub
<blueskaj-laptop> dtchen, ok i'll make sure pulse is installed before upgrading from the ppa you posted, thanks again :)
<redvamp128> okay another stupid question--   to upgrade--  boot to that install -- make sure it is set to normal releases.. then terminal -- upgrade-manager -d  and karmic should then show up on the upgrade manager
<Twigaathy> The system works!
<Twigaathy> !bug 415632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415632 in evince "evince fails to open all PDF - grey screen" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415632
<blueskaj-laptop> redvamp128, alt+f2 then type  upgrade-manager -d , then the GUI should show up, but make sure you have  upgrade-manager -d installed first.
<DanaG> dtchen: the PulseAudio pm-utils script seems to  be blocking suspend.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01PulseAudio
<DanaG>     ps -C pulseaudio -o uid= | tr ' ' '#'
<DanaG>             echo set-sink-mute $j true | sudo -H -u \#$i pacmd &> /dev/null
<DanaG> That gives ##1000
<DanaG> ... i.e. there are two pound signs.
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<dtchen> DanaG: ok, i'll kill the tr
<DanaG> Might want tr -d ' '
<DanaG> otherwise you'd get # 1000
<DanaG> hmm, for my odd behavior of my USB sound card... since that's upstream, where would I file the bug?  alsa-project, or kernel.org?
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo 
<dtchen> DanaG: either
<BUGabundo> hey my guud friend
<BUGabundo> miss you !!!
 * BUGabundo [[]]] cwillu
<BUGabundo> sooooo is pidgin 2.6 packged
<BUGabundo> ?
<DanaG> speaking of koala:  http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/funny-pictures-cat-is-koala.jpg   =þ
<BUGabundo> or will I have to use getdeb one from joaopinto?
<DanaG> yeah, random single off-topic bit.
<DanaG> hmm, getdeb one doesn't have voice and video.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ehehe
<DanaG> there's somebody's ppa with pidgin 2.6.0 for Jaunty.
<BUGabundo> I have the oficial pidgin team ppa
<joaopinto> vv is not in because it would require library upgrades
<joaopinto> which could break other things, like empathy
<BUGabundo>      1:2.5.8-1ubuntu2~pidgin1.9.10 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: who the heck cares about empathy?
<BUGabundo> lOLOLOL
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, :P
<kavurt> I installed empathy on Kubuntu. When I try to call someone it crashes. Can something be done?
<joaopinto> kavurt, yes, you can check if its already reported on launchpad, if it's not, report it
<kavurt> joaopinto: I already reported. But I wasn't sure if it's a bug. Thanks
<melomane> hi, i installed kbuntu karmic alpha 4, and when i want to open my ntfs partitions i get this error: an error occured while accessing 'my drive', the system responded: org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume.invalidmountoption: the option 'locale=en_US.utf-8' is not allowed for uid=1000
<melomane> i tried to pen them with dolphin as root, but the problem exists
<joaopinto> kavurt, if it crashes, it's a bug
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> could be user bad conf
<BUGabundo> :(
<kavurt> what do you mean?
<redvamp128> sorry had to reboot got the latest kernel update for jaunty-- So in order to upgrade the 20gig Jaunty to Karmic-- get all the updates-- make sure it is set for normal releases in the update manger-- then terminal -- type "update-manager -d" and karmic should then show up right (just want to make sure that is the way to update) Should I also switch off the restricted drivers??? I had a nightmare of a Hardy to intrepid where I had t
<simba_> so i have been running karmic UNR for a coupple of weeks now......in the beginning everything worked perfectly....but after a coupple of updates i cant get sound out of my head set any more....main speakers work if headset is not plugged inn....any ideas?
<histo> Is blacklist.conf not working in karmic? I tried adding intel_agp and agpgart to it but it still gets loaded.
<histo> I need to get them blacklisted so I can boot with my other video card.
<histo> well i've added i915 to the blacklist i'm going to reboot now. Hopefully It will work.
<histo> I have serious doubts though brb
<histo> nope still getting kernel panic.
<histo> God this is so annoying.
<robin0800> histo: run sudo depmod -a and sudo update-initramfs -u
<histo> robin0800: prior to rebooting?
<DanaG> I also had to dpkg-divert the i1915 module out of the way.
<robin0800> histo:  yes
<histo> robin0800: let me try again. I thought it used the blacklist.conf on boot
<histo> ty robin0800 it worked I thought it read the file on boot aparently not.
<histo> update-initramfs did the trick
<robin0800> histo: your welcome
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-20
<andresmh> ah, after yesterdays update I lost my audio output
<ipatrol> Hello?
<ipatrol> Anyone here?
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ipatrol> What about a request?
<andresmh> woah, lots of karmic updates in the past 24 hrs uh
<andresmh> ?
<andresmh> ipatrol, request for what?
<ipatrol> For people to seed the karmic alpha .iso file
<ipatrol> We're down to three peers
<kaddi> karmic is not released yet, I would imagine that the iso-files also change with every alpha-release, maybe that's why there are so little peers?
<ipatrol> !ask please seed the karmic alpha iso file on bittorrent so it goes faster, we're down to three peers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ipatrol> Why does ubottu d that?
<kaddi> it's a bot, you can feed it commands and it'll tell you things :)
<kaddi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oldude67> cause you put a  ! at the beginning
<kaddi> as an example :)
<ipatrol> so it errors if the command is invalid?
<Pici> Yes
<ipatrol> how many gigs does karmic need?
<Pici> Probably just as much as a normal Ubuntu instaqll
<ipatrol> Which is?
<kaddi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements this is for Jaunty. It says at least 4 Gb including swap.
<andresmh> what exactly is a *partial* upgrade? I just got a warning to run it  when trying to do an update...
<Pici> andresmh: Its when package dependencies cannot be sastified because packages are not available.
<andresmh> Pici, i'm not sure i understand.
<andresmh> why would a package not be available?
<andresmh> available in my system or on the repos?
<ipatrol> The seed requests are working: 11 peers
<Pici> andresmh: Its possible that a package requires a new version of some dependency and that hasn't been uploaded yet
<andresmh> Pici, wouldn't that mean it cannot do the partial upgrade at all? It did it with no pblems
<Pici> andresmh: It also means that there are other packages to upgrade that don't have that problem.
<histo> Is it possible to use opengl with sdlmame without X?
<ipatrol> Where's the ubuntu BitTorrent tracker?
<johnjohn101> i just tried booting alpha 4 on my box. it never made it to the Gnome desktop. I think it failed trying to get to the network because of broadcom card I have ethernet plugged into router.
<histo> johnjohn101: are you tyring to boot off the livecd?
<johnjohn101> yes. amd64 but I have an intel dual core
<histo> johnjohn101: what do you mean it failed? did you get an error?
<histo> johnjohn101: does your cpu support 64bit?
<johnjohn101> intel 2180 I think so
<johnjohn101> it come up to a prompt
<johnjohn101> asking for a user name and then password. I was stumped
<histo> sounds like X didn't start what video card do you have
<johnjohn101> nvidia 7100
<histo> johnjohn101: should be working with out an issue although it is still alpha.
<histo> johnjohn101: also if you cpu is hte e2180 looks like its 64bit according to intel.
<johnjohn101> i'm running suse now.  but it doesn't try to put the nvidia on on install
<johnjohn101> i guess the live cd won't work. I guess I'll have to install to a spare drive and see what happens?
<johnjohn101> i had similar problems with mepis FWIW
<histo> johnjohn101: I would check the cd for errors first.
<histo> johnjohn101: also youc an try booting in safe graphics mode should be an option on the cds boot menu.
<johnjohn101> ok i'll check
<johnjohn101> thanks
<histo> johnjohn101: you'll also be able to check the cd for defects from the boot menu
<histo> keep in mind its alpha
<histo> johnjohn101: you should really try with 9.04
<johnjohn101> i know. it runs great in vmware
<histo> I can't believe the improvements to boot times etc..
<johnjohn101> that's what I want to check out
<johnjohn101> plus I think i'm goinjg to switch back to ubuntu (not a fan of kde 4 or suse gnome)
<johnjohn101> bye
<johnjohn101> ok back, no luck  safe graphics failed and the cd had no errors
<johnjohn101> yeah, it looks like it had trouble with the graphics card
<lamalex> hey, does anyone know if empathy in karmic will support adium themes?
<lamalex> or the geolocation stuff?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<lamalex> anyone know about empathy in here?
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378338
<ubottu> Gnome bug 378338 in settings-daemon "Deal with X servers which misreport the screen's dimensions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<johnjohn101> danaG is that for me?
<eMyller> hello. anyone here with kde + 3g?
<mac_v> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/412598/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> actually, my comment is a combination of both.
<DanaG> It not only uses the wrong image... it also flickers.
<histo> Can anyone install nvidia-glx-173 or nvidia-glx-96 I get a bunch of errors trying to install that package in karmic
<histo> nvm I guess no one can untill its patched
<histo> for the new kernel
<DanaG> The nvidia 96 drivers have been broken for me for like a full year.  Or at least 6 months.
<DanaG> They segfault the X server.
<DanaG> And that's even on Jaunty.
<histo> well they won't even install now
<histo> hell I can't even get them to install on 2.6.30
<histo> might have got it. Then I have to figure out why sound isn't working
<histo> Nope still failed
<histo> jesus
<DanaG> ... has nothing to do with it.
<histo> Not your problem but mine does
<histo> You can't even install 96 now anyways
<histo> have to go back to 9.04 on this one machine to early to test with the nvidia drivers being broken.
<DanaG> I was poking fun at what could be taken as a reference to religion.  =P
<andresmh> for some reason doing this works: speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0,0 -twav
<histo> ahh missed the jesus line
<andresmh> but no other application can play sound
<andresmh> any ideas?
<andresmh> i've tried flash and last.fm
<DanaG> hmm, are you on 64-bit?
<histo> I didn't even get to the sound problems after fighting with nvidia drivers for so long
<andresmh> me DanaG ? no, i'm on 32
<DanaG> ah, not the bug I was thinking of, then.
<andresmh> so i feel like this is just a configuration issue
<andresmh> because speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0,0 -twav works
<DanaG> hmm, is PulseAudio running?  and is it the default device?  (in other words, does just plain 'alsamixer' show you the pulseaudio mixer?
<DanaG> If so, try alsamixer -c0, to see if it's just a mixer screwup.  or make 0 be 1 or 2, depending on the cards in the system.
<histo> After so long trying to get Framebuffer to work ughh
<andresmh> DanaG, this is how alsamixer -c0 looks like: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot12.png
<DanaG> Looks fine enough; what did just plain 'alsamixer' show?
<andresmh> DanaG, same
<DanaG> ah.  That means that, for some reason, pulseaudio is not being the default card.  That'd explain the lack of mixing.
<DanaG> What's in .asoundrc and .asoundrc.asoundconf ?
<andresmh> I don't have those files in my home dir
<andresmh> :-/
<DanaG> ah, that's fine, I think.
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure what else to do to troubleshoot -- hmm, is libasound2-plugins installed?
<andresmh> apt-cache policy libasound2-plugins
<andresmh> libasound2-plugins:
<andresmh>   Installed: 1.0.20-1ubuntu6
<andresmh>   Candidate: 1.0.20-1ubuntu6
<andresmh>  
<andresmh> ah i figured it out i think
<andresmh> in pavuctrl i had to select  Analog Stero Output profile
<DanaG> grr, what happened to the "keep authorization" options?
<ripps> What populates the places menu in gnome-panel and nautilus with drives that are mountable? Because I think it starts too early. I need to restart both gnome-panel and nautilus in order for my ntfs drives to show up. Otherwise I just cdrom0 and floppy0 in the menu
<ripps> Or perhaps, gnome-panel and nautilus are starting too early
<cdE|Woozy> hey, how do you add a stacktrace etc from a crash to an existing bug? I tried apport-collect #bug but it only uploaded Dependencies.txt
<cdE|Woozy> is that even possible or do I need to open a new bug for that?
<cdE|Woozy> hm, I'm beginning to think it actually wanted to upload the stacktrace etc, but couldn't due to missing permissions. /var/crash/_usr_sbin_console-kit-daemon.0.crash is owned by root, so it can't read it
<thekorn> cdE|Woozy, I think best is to create a new bug report in this case, to get all your information in one place
<thekorn> just run      apport-cli -c /var/crash/_usr_sbin_console-kit-daemon.0.crash
<cdE|Woozy> thekorn, thanks
<thekorn> if it turns out to be a duplicate of an already existing bug, you can always mark it as such later on
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: you dont have the root password?
<cdE|Woozy> I do, but apport-collect doesn't ask me for anything
<cdE|Woozy> I've now just filed a new bug, that worked
<cdE|Woozy> grml, hitting the eject button in nautilus for my sdcard powers down my card reader and I have to re-plug the reader to use it again
<amason_> cdE|Woozy: sounds like a pretty dodgey reader
<amason_> i have a $10 one that behaves correctly
<cdE|Woozy> unmounting works fine, ejecting does not
<amason_> strange
<nhasian> I'd like to file a new bug i discovered today but launchpad doesnt seem to be working right now
<amason_> nhasian: works for me
<nhasian> when i try to file a bug it says:
<nhasian> Timeout error Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<nhasian> today i confirmed that if you install cairo-dock on a fresh install of alpha4 it will kill VLC.
<nhasian> i tested it on two separate computers.  toshiba laptop with intel gpu and hp laptop with nvidia gpu
<amason_> nhasian: ok. i guess just wait till its functioning correctly or try tomorrow
<nhasian> i've found a lot of bugs in karmic so far.  this is the first time i run ubuntu+1
<alankila> frankly, I'm always astonished at how impossibly broken the alphas and betas tend to be
<alankila> that being said, they usually shape up remarkably in the last week or two, suddenly reaching a working status
<nhasian> alankila, i'm surprised as well.  even the most basic things like gparted are not included in alpha4.  nor is the ability to change sound effects
<alankila> Of course, everyone's opinion at what is "most basic" differs a great deal.
<alankila> but yeah I think the sound control UI is still plenty broken
<nhasian> lots of things are broken right now: no themes for gdm, no sound effects for empathy, skype doesnt work
<alankila> For some reason it always mutes all the sounds so I never hear anything until I go turn several volume knobs up...
<richardcavell> I see that there are some pulseaudio updates.  Can anyone vouch for these?  Last time I installed pulseaudio updates I broke half my sound.  Are these updates going to break the other half or fix the half that's broken?
<nhasian> richardcavell, haha who knows
<RAOF> I don't think they're likely to do either, actually.
<nevcairiel> test it! thats what alphas are for =)
<alankila> richardcavell: yeah I think you'll find nobody vouching for pretty much anything.
<nhasian> I find this page pretty useful though: http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/KarmicChanges
<alankila> For what it's worth, I'm running the latest shit the repositories have to offer and other than having to adjust volume levels and mixer knobs at every boot, I have no other complaints.
<alankila> There is some kind of database of cards nowadays. The UI suddenly allows me to choose between IEC958 output vs. analog output vs. analog multichannel output, which is a healthy development overall.
 * nhasian gone to sleep
<cdE|Woozy> hm, update manager suddenly wants to install exim
<floating> hi. how does teh thing go, if i have installed the karmic alpha3 earlier, and as I get those daily upgrades, am I now basically using that alpha 4 automatically ?
<alankila> floating: yes.
<floating> will I get updates even up to the beta and official release automatically too, or do I need to do something else later
<alankila> you are on track towards the final karmic release, as it progresses.
<floating> oh good good
<alankila> you can control this stuff from the Software Sources option in Administration at the gnome panel or just poke /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<alankila> it may be useful to take a look in that sources.list file. You should see a bunch of lines, but every one that is not commented ought to say something about karmic
<walle> hi, im testing btrfs with ubuntu 9.10-alpha4 and compression don't seems to work. I have created a btrfs with mkfs.btrfs without options and mounted with -o compression. when i create a file with zeroes both df and du reports the actual size of the file without compression.
<walle> is there any known issues with btrfs 0.19 and compression or is this an ubuntu issue or am i dooing something wrong?
<eagles0513875> morning karmic users
<scizzo-> morning
<om26er> can any 1 tell me that ubuntu moblin remix is gonna be a one time relaese or it is gonna release like regular ubuntu in a cycle of months
<om26er> hello folks answer me plz
<Jad> hi
 * Jad tijj
<Jad> does anyone know
<Jad> when the beta realease of ubuntun 9.10 will be released?
<Jad> approx..
<Jad> ??
<Jad> Oli``
<Jad> ?
<Jad> hi
<Jad> :P
<Jad> no reply :S
<Pici> !schedule | Jad
<ubottu> Jad: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Jad> lol
<Jad> thanks Pici
 * Jad Tijj
<shadeslayer> hullo app
<shadeslayer> *all
<shadeslayer> 50 megs of updtaes
<shadeslayer> *updates
<Oli``> Hmm CDs and DVDs aren't automatically mounting
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> hey
<BluesKaj> konvi crashed ...first time that's happen in karmic
<BluesKaj> happened
<Almindor> hey
<BluesKaj> aha just, checked ..a konvi upgrade
<Almindor> I'm getting "Password for 'login' GNOME keyring:" request on console svn operations
<Almindor> why is that?
<BluesKaj> the svn repos is looking a gpg key aka 'a trusted source'
<Almindor> never happened before
<Almindor> it's a sourceforge svn
<BluesKaj> check svn gor the gnome key , there should be instructions there how to install it
<Almindor> I just press enter, but it's a bit odd it pops up on commits etc.
<BluesKaj> Almindor, that's all I can tell you , I'm not an svn fan , maybe someone else can help
<BluesKaj> or perhaps #svn
<Almindor> it seems to me almost like if gnome keyring was interfering with SVN, the funny thing is it asks for the 'login' thing also when it's finished transmiting a commit (which doesn't make sense IMO)
<IdleOne> I am trying to decide if I should do a fresh install of karmic or an upgrade. I read last night that the file system does not get upgraded and neither does grub. I have run +1 with every release but this release seems to have some very big changes and wondering how to get the most out of the OS. any suggestions?
<Pici> IdleOne: You can upgrade grub manually if you want, and ext3 can be converted to ext4, but it doesn't enable all of ext4's features when doing so
<IdleOne> Pici, so your recommendation would be not to use karmic right now but if I insist on it I should go with a fresh install
<Pici> IdleOne: I personally upgraded from Jaunty, and I'm not having any issues. Last boot time was just under 20 seconds.  If you really want true ext4 then you should do a fresh install, otherwise you can upgrade and tweak yourself.
<IdleOne> well I guess my question is do I really need true ext4? are the benefits that much greater?
<Pici> I don't really know
<IdleOne> think I will go with the upgrade.
<IdleOne> thank you Pici
<Pici> IdleOne: np
<BluesKaj> Pici, what are the advantages of ext4 over ext3 ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: Higher number?
<BluesKaj> hehe:)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> well that right there is a reason
<Pici> I really haven't looked into it too much.  I know there is some sort of online defrag, but I seem to have forgotten any of the other features.
<BluesKaj> bragging rights ? :)
<IdleOne> Pici, sources.list gets over written correct but do the PPA's I added also get upgraded?
<IdleOne> I would assume they dont
<IdleOne> here we go
<Pici> IdleOne: I think they're disabled at upgrade, you'll need to renenable and change the release name on them after you upgrade
<IdleOne> would be nice if the PPA's got upgraded also ( if they are on launchpad ) with a warning that they are not supported and the option to not upgraded them
<joaopinto> IdleOne, the performance gain is substantial
<joaopinto> answering about ext4
<IdleOne> joaopinto, so i should of done a fresh install instead of upgrade?
<IdleOne> to late now the upgrade is started. but I can alsways do a fresh install afterwards
<joaopinto> yes you should
<joaopinto> :)
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, performance gain ?... please elaborate
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, please try both on the same hw same install type, you will notice different boot times in the magniture of seconds, dependent on your hw
<joaopinto> I am sure there are metrics out there, google will elaborate better than my own experience
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, don't think I'm going to that just for a boot time advantage :)
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, the boot time was just an example, as you may guess there is nothing special with ext4 and boot, except for the improved I/O performance
<Oli``> Wow. The average home price in Detroit is £7k.
<Oli``> Less than a new low-end car.
<malnilion> Oli``, you make up for it in life insurance costs :P
<mac_v> hmm... how long does it take for gnome-power-manager to restart , when $killall gnome-power-manager is run?
<mac_v> or does it restart on its own?
<andresmh> my gnome-app-install is getting stuck doing this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot13.png
<andresmh> i did apt-get reinstall gnome-app-install but it didn't help
<andresmh> any ideas?
<grongl> Hey
<andresmh> I'm trying to install Acrobat Reader. I added (I think) medibuntu repos and then I did sudo apt-get install acroread but I got this error: Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<grongl> Need help with Karmic Koala WUBI installation
<grongl> did a fresh install, when I  pick Kubuntu in Windows7 boot menu
<grongl> I get
<grongl> unknown command '{'
<grongl> then
<grongl> unknown command 'menuentry'
<grongl> then machine reboots again
<grongl> before reinstalling my wubi installation of kubuntu worked just fine
<grongl> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> andresmh, unfortunately my access to medibuntu is broken , so I assume it's still partly down
<andresmh> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> been that way for a week now , andresmh
<andresmh> sucky
<BluesKaj> I changed domain servers cuz i thought my crappy ISP domain server was to blame , but that made no diff
<xray7224> my system is being a bit unresponsive =/
<xray7224> its not using a lot of my cpu or ram
<giovani> xray7224: what does that mean, eactly?
<xray7224> just around gnome
<giovani> xray7224: please run "vmstat 5 5" in a terminal
<xray7224> its feels a bit sugglish
<giovani> and paste the output into pastebin
<xray7224> ok
<giovani> sluggish for particular operations? moving windows? opening menus?
<xray7224> opening applications, menu's arn't too bad i guess
<xray7224> http://pastebin.com/d3a4aa1b5
<xray7224> its not something i can't live with
<xray7224> its just sometime i thought i should kinda note
<giovani> ok, well the answer is very simple
<giovani> you've heavily using swap
<xray7224> err
<xray7224> system moniter is showing swap as 12.6% used
<giovani> yeah ...
<giovani> that's a significant amount in most cases
<xray7224> and memory 28.3% cwap
<xray7224> *RAM
<xray7224> sorry
<xray7224> :P
<giovani> if new applications are pushed to swap -- you're in trouble
<giovani> how much physical ram does this system have?
<xray7224> 2gb
<xray7224> ddr
<giovani> how long has the system been up?
<xray7224> not too long for a linux machine
<xray7224> err
<xray7224> 26 hours maybe ?
<giovani> ok -- possibly a memory leak somewhere
<giovani> you had all of your ram used at some point
<giovani> so the system started to use swap
<xray7224> mmm
<giovani> you could try restarting X
<giovani> and seeing if this happens again
<giovani> 2GB isn't a ton of ram of a heavily-used moden desktop, with a bloated wm like gnome :)
<xray7224> mmm i guess
<giovani> s/ram of/ram on/
<xray7224> i need to upgrade just getting the cash together :P
<xray7224> so there isn't too much i can do really ?
<giovani> 2gb ram sticks can be had for $15-25 USD
<giovani> xray7224: it might've been a one-time situation -- I'd restart X, or restart the entire machine, and see if it happens again
<xray7224> allright
<xray7224> thanks for your help
 * Twigaathy runs without swap at all these days
<Twigaathy> 4GB RAM is enough for me :-)
 * kaddi runs karmic on 512Mb RAM and it works incredibly fine :p
<giovani> kaddi: with gnome?
<xray7224> back
<xray7224> i did a full reboot
<kaddi> giovani:  no kde
<xray7224> still seems sluggish but its not using any swap at all
<giovani> kaddi: ok
<giovani> xray7224: what kind of cpu do you have?
<giovani> I'm off to lunch, bbl
<kaddi> enjoy
<xray7224> amd athlon 64 x2 5200+ (its 2.7 ghz)
<BluesKaj> xray7224, have you done an autoclean lately , sudo aptitude autoclean
<xray7224> nope
<BluesKaj> it may help
<xray7224> doing it =]
<BluesKaj> especially with all the updates
<xray7224> it free'd 692mb :P im not complaining =]
<bjsnider> giovani, what about gnome is bloated?
<scizzo-> its not bloated
<roscoe> I am running jaunty on a toshiba laptop i pentium4, intel, chipset 82801, AC'97 audio controller, nVidia Geforce4 420. Would you anticpate any probs in using Karmic beta now?
<scizzo-> roscoe: its alpha
<scizzo-> roscoe: not beta
<roscoe> sorry, brain fart
<bjsnider> well, he said it was bloated
<bjsnider> roscoe, that old graphics card won't work
<bjsnider> you can't build the nvidia drivers on the .31 kernel yet
<bjsnider> it might work with nv or nouveau
<bjsnider> anyway, you'll have graphics issues
<roscoe> bjsnider, OK thanks that is what I needed to know
<bjsnider> wait, forget nouveau
<bjsnider> that's only for newer stuff
<bjsnider> nv might work
<pavka1> will be implemented xdmcp into karmic gdm? Today this doesnt work for me...
<dotblank> wow.. im getting about 40 updates/day!
<dotblank> hey why are   openoffice.org-help-en-gb openoffice.org-help-en-us
<dotblank>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<dotblank> being held back?
<pavka1> dotblank: because moved from upstream?
<dotblank> pavka1, When can I install them?
<malnilion> dotblank, they probably depend on packages that haven't been updated yet.
<bjsnider> impossible. the build system would fail if trying to build something against a package that doesn't exist. try doing a dist-upgrade
<natewiebe13> hey,
<natewiebe13> anyone know how secure ecrypt-fs acutally is?
<malnilion> Well, it might partially depend on how secure your password is, but I'd say relatively?
<natewiebe13> without the variable of password, what would the most secure encryption be (both to the home folder and swap)??
<dotblank> bjsnider, I fixed it turns out malnilion was rigth but my packages updates only half worked so when I updated it again all was good
<malnilion> dotblank, good stuff, those issues usually work themselves out for me.
<malnilion> natewiebe13, I honestly don't know, I'm not a crypto expert.
<dholbach> Ubuntu Global Jam meeting in 30m in #ubuntu-meeting
<dotblank> hmm why is pidgin still at 2.5.8?
<natewiebe13> dotblank: usually repos are a week or two behind
<natewiebe13> hasnt been uploaded yet?
<dotblank> no its not in the ppa either
<xray7224> how can i be a ubuntu packager ?
<natewiebe13> dotblank: no idea.. give it a week or so
<natewiebe13> but its nice they finally added video support
<dotblank> wow pidgin depends on every library on the planet
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> dotblank.. you can get it from getdeb.net, except the site is down atm
<Pici> !packaging | xray7224
<ubottu> xray7224: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dotblank> yea i would but that why im compiling it
<xray7224> thanks
<cdE|Woozy> does anyone know why "at" now recommends default-mta instead of just suggesting it?
<dotblank> netsplice?
<malnilion> Yep, netsplit.
<Kamilion> Having trouble changing my console resolution, kernel doesn't seem to accept vga=ask anymore, just babbles about the kernel not being loaded (??).  Any hints? Tried to use fbset, but that says I have no /dev/fb0, even though lsmod shows fbcon is loaded and working
<Kamilion> All I want is just a simple 800x600 resolution, because with 16 cores, htop's CPU meters scroll everything but 3 lines in standard resolutions.
<giovani> console resolution?
<giovani> are you using a framebuffer?
<Kamilion> as far as I can tell. Standard 9.10 server install.
<giovani> so I don't know why you think your console has a resolution
<giovani> it doesn't
<Kamilion> fbcon is loaded according to lsmod.
<giovani> ok -- why are you running htop from a local console?
<giovani> that's kind of unusual and weird
<Kamilion> because it's the remote console too.
<Kamilion> IPMI 2.0 motherboard.
<giovani> remote console? ssh?
<giovani> heh
<giovani> ipmi kvmoip is not a long-term monitoring solution
<giovani> it's an out-of-band for-emergencies type setup
<Kamilion> It's not for monitoring.
<giovani> use ssh
<giovani> htop is for monitoring
<Kamilion> I just can't read it when I run htop.
<Kamilion> I use htop instead of top/ps/kill/killall.
<giovani> congrats
<bjsnider> giovani, you never mentioned exactly what was so bloated about gnome, sir
<giovani> bjsnider: look at the code
<giovani> look at the memory and cpu usage
<giovani> = bloat
<bjsnider> i see
<Kamilion> yeah, yeah, anyway, great, don't care about the politics, I used to be able to vga=314 with 9.04 and everything was fine. Now it's throwing me error messages. Thus, if there is a regression, someone has discovered a solution. Any help in finding a solution?
<bjsnider> well, that's certainly...your view
<Kamilion> vga=ask/mode is gone, so what replaces it now?
<Kamilion> Google's turning up zilch for information.
<Kamilion> Well, more to the point, Google's turning up nothing but old vga= information, and whatever has replaced it is simply buried in a non-obvious place
<Kamilion> Okay, thanks to #grub, the new hotness is adding 'set gfxpayload=800x600x32' in the menu entry in grub.cfg.
<Kamilion> Looks like it's autogenerating the grub.cfg from /etc/default/grub, which contains a 'GRUB_GFXMODE=' line. This appears to be exactly what I'm looking for.
<giovani> bjsnider: of course it's my view ... who's view did you think I was expressing?
<Kamilion> Or there is an alternative, using 'linux16' instead of 'linux' and 'initrd16' instead of 'initrd', which just pass the kernel command line on instead of attempting intelligence
<lamalex> has anyone has issues with ipod on karmic? banshee isn't finding my ipod
<lamalex> im guessing it has to do with HAL, but im not sure where to start debugging
<malnilion> lamalex, this might sound like a dumb question, but libgpod's installed, right?
<ipatrol> Why does empathy not have IRC
<hggdh> ipatrol, it has, and it is the telepathy package
<ipatrol> Telepathy should be installed by default
<ipatrol> My installation does not show IRC as an option
<hggdh> that may be the case, and would justify a bug on LP asking for it
<ipatrol> What's LP?
<genii> LaunchPad
<ipatrol> gimme a sec
<lamalex> ipatrol_: you need to install telepathy-idle
<ipatrol_> I did
<lamalex> malnilion: yah, libgpod is installed- it's definitely a HAL issue
<ipatrol_> But it ought to be with Empathy by default
<lamalex> yah, you should file a bug report to depend on telepathy-idle
<ipatrol_> Why doesn't empathy support /nick ?
<ipatrol_> or /quote
<hggdh> ipatrol, telepathy (and -idle) is work in progress. Not all server commands are already available.
<ipatrol> Can we at least start with /quote so functionality is not impeded in the meantime?
<hggdh> ipatrol, the best place for you to ask this would be in the #telepathy channel. The developers tend to be there
<ipatrol> Wait, what dependancy do I have to ask for?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hggdh> ipatrol, I understood you wanted /quote supported
<hggdh> BUGabundo, boas, sir
<BUGabundo> boas sr Carlos Da Villa
<hggdh> there goes my last name, butchered to pieces ;-)
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> who said it was your last name ? ;)
<hggdh> heh. I did not *say* it. I just said it had been butchered
<ipatrol> hggdh: yes, I want /quote added
<ipatrol> It ought to be fairly simple
<hggdh> ipatrol, then, again, #telepathy is the best channel for that
<hggdh> and I am pretty sure patches will be accepted, mostly if they are simple
<BUGabundo> OMG OMG OMG my world is over. Pidgin stop working with Ctrl+TAB GRRRRRR
<ipatrol> hggdh: telepathy is a sub-package of empathy, which lacks a channel
<guntbert> how can I remove/add an applet to the notification area?
<hggdh> ipatrol, telepathy is the provider for IRC. If /quote is going to be implemented, it will be there
<joaopinto> quote should be trivial to implement
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, but it isn't the evening where i am
<BUGabundo> ctrl tab back after pidgin restart
<BUGabundo> I would go crazy in 30 mins if I didn't have this
<simba_> after an update a few weeks ago the sound in my head-phones stopped working (Eee 1008ha running UNR), i was thinking it will get fixed in the next few updates...but nothing yet......i've found a setting in audio preferences to swich between headphones and front speakers....any idea of what triggers that switch when inserting headphones?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: time to move over to empathy :)
<BUGabundo> no no no
<BUGabundo> time to move to pidgin 2.6
<DanaG> Empathy is pathetic with IRC.  And severely lacks features.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: more then pidgin??
<DanaG> Pidgin is great with irc, as long as you have irchelper and ircmore.
 * mac_v loves xchat
 * simba_ loves xchat to
<BUGabundo> DanaG: true
<alteregoa> high
<mac_v> alteregoa is high ... hmmm... ;)
<alteregoa> whats up with  xfs_fsr?
 * Kamilion prefers kvirc for his IRC client... :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, is there lots of cool stuff in pidgin 2.6?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<bjsnider> oh, i thought you'd upgraded to it
<BUGabundo> still haven't got my hand on a build for karmic
<BUGabundo> joaopinto won't build me one :(
<DanaG> I'm using somebody's PPA for Jaunty.
<bjsnider> sir, which one is that, sir?
<DanaG> lemme check.
<bjsnider> DanaG, do you attend cal poly SLO?
<DanaG> yup.
<bjsnider> ah, john madden loved all of those cal poly guys
<bjsnider> said they were the toughest football players there were
<DanaG> http://ppa.launchpad.net/frasten/
<BUGabundo> DanaG: and does it work? we need to change a few libs
<DanaG> I don't have any buddies with voice capability to test it with.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~frasten/+archive/ppa
<ding> Bauldrick, nothing new in 2.6.1 except framework for video etc later
<ding> oops BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ding: ?
<Bauldrick> dong
<ding> i put it on my eee
<BUGabundo> Bauldrick: LOLOL
<bjsnider> but wait
<bjsnider> gnome switched from pidgin to empathy because of voice and video
<bjsnider> now that pidgin has them, why would anyone use empathy?
<ding> duh, reading back should have been to bjsnider
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ehehe
<BUGabundo> gnome never changed
<BUGabundo> they never had a default IM client
<BUGabundo> _we_ did
<BUGabundo> and we changed _because_ of bad upstream relations
<ding> it's only the framework for future features (and fragile at that i hear)
<bjsnider> i don't think that's correct
 * ding goes back to sandwich
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: dude you really need to start believign me
<BUGabundo> instead of disagring on every topic
<scizzo-> bjsnider: BUGabundo is correct with this
<bjsnider> well, i'm just remembering what i've read
<scizzo-> bjsnider: there are differences between empathy and pidgin....where pidgin before was gaim
<scizzo-> bjsnider: sounds like you read what you want to hear
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: aint I always!?
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: ahahahah
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: well even the best can be wrong...
<BUGabundo> I'm Perfect
<BUGabundo> I'm never wrong
<BUGabundo> unless I'm sleep typing
<scizzo-> right....
<BUGabundo> which has been happening more and more latelly :)
<bjsnider> gnome adopted empathy as its im client as of 2.24. say so here: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9658660550.html
<bjsnider> when i asked i one of these channels why they adopted this client instead of pidgin, i was told it was because of voice/video
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: but does it says what they used before?
<bjsnider> i don't think they used anything before
<bjsnider> they had nothing, and they adopted empathy because i guess they wanted something
<ipatrol> Even when given nearly a gig, the alpha is still pretty jerkey
 * ding tries to remember what warty had...
<scizzo-> bjsnider: telepathy
<scizzo-> bjsnider: like I said before you are reading what you want to read not what is the truth
<bjsnider> telepathy is a communications network, not an im client
<scizzo-> "Empathy uses Telepathy for protocol support and has a user interface based on Gossip." that is the reason
<aboSamoor> I think that empathy still lacks many usability issues, I installed pidgin. Empathy's voice most of the time is not working and pidgin features are superior to empathy's
<scizzo-> "Empathy has replaced Pidgin as the default instant messaging client, introducing the Telepathy framework."
<scizzo-> and that is taken from www.ubuntu.com/testing
<scizzo-> now do you believe me?
<IdleOne> hey is Empathy going to have voice/video support for yahoo?
<bjsnider> scizzo-, i believe that ubuntu decided to use empathy as the default IM client. that was not my point. i was talking about gnome
<scizzo-> bjsnider: well then ask the #gnome channel for that
<IdleOne> never mind, I need to learn to look in the pool for water before jumping in
<douglasawh-work> is there like an ubuntu off-topic room?
<scizzo-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know problem with flash audio in firefox 3.5?
<BUGabundo> Andre_Gondim: nops. works ok for me and FF 3.7
<BUGabundo> on 64bits
<Andre_Gondim> BUGabundo, 3.9?
<dajhorn> Andre_Gondim: It has been sporadically breaking and working for me as PulseAudio changes.
<Andre_Gondim> BUGabundo, 3.7
<BUGabundo> Andre_Gondim: yep, Firefox 3.7
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20090820 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.7a1pre ID:20090820154715
<dajhorn> Andre_Gondim: Install the latest 64-bit flash from the Adobe web site to your home directory.  Don't use the flash-helper program.
<Andre_Gondim> dajhorn, ok, i will try
<dajhorn> Andre_Gondim: Remember to remove any old .so flash files from /usr or anywhere else you might have them.  Flash has had recent security vulnerabilities.
<BUGabundo> dajhorn: you are assuming he has 64bits, right?
<dajhorn> BUGabundo: Yes.
<BUGabundo> dajhorn: all of them patched to the latest version
<BUGabundo> dajhorn: are you new here or something? *never* assume nothing
<BUGabundo> much less _ask_ users to *rm* system files!
<BUGabundo> apt should take care of that, instead
<dajhorn> BUGabundo: Nope.
<dajhorn> BUGabundo: Removing the flash helper doesn't get all unmanaged libflash files.
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-July/004527.html
<DanaG> grr!
<BUGabundo> dajhorn: if it doesn't then it's a bug. please file it!!!
<dajhorn> BUGabundo: lol
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-July/004574.html
<DanaG> ah.
<guntbert> what is the sensible reaction when update-manager (on daily) tells me: "not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade" ?
<bjsnider> no big deal
<bjsnider> just follow thru
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> guntbert: DON'T run partial updates
<guntbert> BUGabundo: ok, just what I thought, then the obvious choice would be "close" :-)
<BUGabundo> guntbert: or use aptitude safe-upgrade and if all goes well check aptitude full-upgrade
<guntbert> BUGabundo: good idea - as its only a VM for testing I'm not too concerned in *this* case but want to know for the future too - thanx
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem
<alteregoa> whats up with  xfs_fsr?
<bjsnider> "whats up with" is not a complete problem report
<alteregoa> i eat a straight banana
<IdleOne> bjsnider: is right. That is a very bad formulation of a question
<IdleOne> but I do have an answer
<IdleOne> xfs_fsr is not a symmetrical name
<Twigaathy> Interesting... my SATA port multiplier works *much* better under 2.6.31 than 2.6.28... wonder if something major changed :o
<Twigaathy> (Lower CPU use and not just massing IO wait everywhere)
<Twigaathy> *massive
<bjsnider> you mean esata, or internal?
<Twigaathy> eSATA + port multiplier
<Twigaathy> eSATA itself is just SATA with a funny shaped connecto
<Twigaathy> r
<bjsnider> i wonder if you had an IRQ problem
<Twigaathy> perhaps... this is on two different machines....!
<Twigaathy> I'll have to take a peek at things when I shift the box back to the other machine
<BUGabundo> Twigaathy: my e-sata won't even start :(
<Twigaathy> BUGabundo: lame :/ what motherboard/addin card?
<BUGabundo> Twigaathy: my laptop :\
<Twigaathy> ick
<Twigaathy> funny chipset?
<alteregoa> why pcs still uses irqs? there is dma and busmaster
<alankila> IRQs are needed to tell when the operation is complete?
<alankila> it's just a signaling mechanism. How would you do it otherwise, poll memory to find when DMA has written the last byte?
<alankila> it's worth noting that there are optimizations against the linux kernel systems that do something like that: if you have too many IRQs it will bog you down. IRQs are suitable for low-latency work, but there's a penalty to servicing them and thus cost in bandwidth.
<bjsnider> well, there are a lot of graphics driver issues with irq assignments
<alteregoa> alankila, using polling
<alankila> polling is a higher latency strategy.
<alteregoa> it reduces adress lines or something
<joem> In 9.10, the option to turn on certain alsa switches is gone in the volume properties. Does anybody know how to tell alsa to play output through the line-in port? There isn't an option anymore.
<alteregoa> i just think the key is simplify the architecture
<alankila> yes, but a simple but slow architecture is not very attractive proposition for people who do software deployments. They don't care about the complexity, they stare at benchmarks.
<alankila> not to mention that it isn't suitable for laptops that can't have the CPU polling stuff all the time in order to react to anything. They really want to turn the CPU off for macroscopic intervals.
<alteregoa> alankila: thats why new programs are written in c# or java or such languages
<alankila> some are, but not all.
<kavurt> hi guys, what does "blocked updates" mean in Kubuntu KpackageKit?
<alteregoa> the cache is consuming over 2/3 of the cpu
<alankila> anyway, I thought the lapic and whatnot fixed the number of IRQs to something like hundreds? And PCI has standardized the whole thing to generic configuration space stuff that seems quite robust. Last time I ever dealt with IRQs was with ISA boards. Is this really a problem today?
<alteregoa> no, i had zorro in the past
<bjsnider> alankila, still a problem
<bjsnider> two important devices can still mistakenly be given the same IRQ
<alankila> but that has to be XT-PIC stuff, which is pretty much obsolete today?
<alankila> I thought with the new IO-APIC you just have one IRQ per device and that's that
<binarymutant> has anyone in here got the new ati (proprietary) drivers to work?
<bjsnider> not sure what you mean by that
<alankila> at least this system doesn't share any IRQ and the maximum IRQ number is 29
<bjsnider> alankila, there's an easy way to check. do cat /proc/interrupts
<alankila> yes, I just did.
<alteregoa> i hate to assign interrupts with those isa cards
<bjsnider> binarymutant, i don't believe fglrx builds on the 2.6.31 kernel yet
<binarymutant> bjsnider, they released a new version a couple of days ago
<bjsnider> i think that one has support for 2.6.29
<bjsnider> IIRc
<binarymutant> ah :(
<binarymutant> no wonder it didn't work
<alankila> I remember that my old laptop had exactly one IRQ and it assigned almost every device on that line. But it worked just fine. There is a way to figure out which board signaled the interrupt condition and my understanding of this is that it's quite robust... so even that just worked for me. But hey, maybe I was lucky.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-21
<bjsnider> binarymutant, you mean 9.8?
<binarymutant> bjsnider, yes
<bjsnider> yep, only 2.6.29
<binarymutant> ah :.(
<alteregoa> i had to use driveparm with those mfm drive, cause the bios didnt supported it
<binarymutant> bjsnider, thanks for the info though
<bjsnider> reference: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQ2Mw
<DanaG> hmm, fglrx 9.8 hard-locks on suspend, for me.
<bjsnider> DanaG, how can you be using it?
<DanaG> Just had to alter the call to find_task_by_vpid.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~dinxter/+archive/ppa
<binarymutant> well now I'm confused
<bjsnider> is that a beta or something?
<DanaG> wait...
<DanaG> the PPA has 9.7.
<DanaG> 9.8 fixes compilation on 2.6.29 and 2.6.30, but not 2.6.31.
<DanaG> That takes a separate patch.
<bjsnider> which patch?
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F394985&ei=KdqNSvXFK4jasQPSjfGECw&usg=AFQjCNF8Q3qIX84RSJUhN8ATtBZxcuWjZQ&sig2=ZqKK124Xl16hdJsITs0uOA
<tux> anyone have an MSI wind or Medion akoya?
<DanaG> the find_task_by_vpid thingy.
<bjsnider> awesome url
<DanaG> http://lists.mandriva.com/kernel-discuss/2009-07/msg00015.php
<DanaG> Thaaanks, google!
<DanaG> oh yeah, I wish Ubuntu would export that symbol.
<tux> my sound is borked
<bjsnider> maybe the irq problem is in the bios
<bjsnider> maybe if i change "plug and play aware OS" to "Yes", it will assign one IRQ to each device
<alteregoa> i still ask myself why soundcard doesnt have a FIFO buffer
<roscoe> do you know if there are any plans to build drivers for older nVidia cards for kernel.31? Is this even the right place to ask?
<xim_> ive lost all my sound in karmic, anyone know whats up with that?
<xim_> the only application that gets audio out my speakers is interestingly the npviewer flash player, but its garbled beyond recognition
<xim_> as in npviewer.bin the firefox thing
<DanaG> unable to mount EXT3_External.
<DanaG> Not authorized.
<DanaG> I get that on connecting my external hard drive.
<DanaG> grr, firefox asks me for my master password three times at once.
<DanaG> http://lists.mandriva.com/kernel-discuss/2009-07/msg00018.php
<BluesKaj> DanaG, which FF version ?
<DanaG> 3.5.2, I think it is.
<DanaG> I do have extensions that prompt for master password... but it's silly that it allows the same prompt, multiple times, simultaneously.
<BluesKaj> ok, i don't use that extension
<DanaG> that's not "that extension".
<DanaG> Master password is a Firefox feature.
<DanaG> any extension that stores a password from some service, can encrypt the password with the Master Password.
<BluesKaj> yes , I'm aware , but I'm usually too lazy to use those features :)
<BluesKaj> I'm using chromium atm , since FF stsrted to become slow
<BluesKaj> TV time with wifey ...BBL
<DanaG> grr, Deluge always forgets the queue order on downloads.
<DanaG> "always" meaning "each time it starts".
<komputes> Just wondering, everyone here using Karmic, do you feel that using UUID's as the mount point is an intended behaviour?
<DanaG> hmm, it only does that for non-labeled volumes.
<komputes> yes
<DanaG> It used to be just disk, disk-1, disk-2, and such.
<komputes> as most disks go unlabeled, do you feel this is correct behavior, a UUID can have many charachters in it (somerimes too many to remember if you don't have autocomplete)
<komputes> disk, disk-1, disk-2 is the intended behavior if you ask me
<DanaG> should be by size instead?
<DanaG> /media/disk-30G
<DanaG> and such.
<komputes> then you could potentially have two with the same size
<DanaG> Then they could do the 30G-1 thing.
<DanaG> Or... just label the disks.  =þ
<giovani> why is using UUIDs when labels don't exist non-desired behavior? that makes no sense
<BluesKaj> non-desired , there's another new word , it used to be undesired  ...picky picky :)
<DanaG> grr, how do you get a backtrace when Nautilus crashes?
<DanaG> It detaches from the controlling terminal... grr!
<DanaG> oh, gdb.
<DanaG> Program exited normally.
<DanaG> Apparently Nautilus is not actually /usr/bin/nautilus.
<BluesKaj> DanaG, dmesg | tail doesn't work ?
<DanaG> for what... Nautilus?  no, it's not segfaulting.
<DanaG>     func=0x54f6a0 "nautilus_window_report_load_underway",
<DanaG>     message=0x6662bf0 "assertion failed: (slot != NULL)")
<LLStarks> can i get an opinion on this synaptic enhancement? https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic/+bug/416267
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic/+bug/416267
<LLStarks> grr
<LLStarks> the bot isn't working
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason I cannot connect to my brothers machine unless he pings me or I do a arp -s. As far as I know I do not have any firewalls or anything enabled and I ran one of these networking scripts I found on the internet and it said I had 2 default routes but I am not really sure what could be causing the problem. Are there any networking experts that could help shed some light on whats happening?
<roscoe> Does anyone know if drivers for older nvidia cards are going to be updated to the .31 kernel
<DanaG> You'd have to ask nvidia that one.
<roscoe> ok thanks
<HazRPG> hi guys, I'm having troubles with 9.10 - my sound isn't working
<HazRPG> lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<DanaG> argh, if I rotate or flip a pic in image viewer, and then quit, it doesn't save changes... yet, if I do the same thing but go to next pic instead, it DOES save changes.  Without asking permission!
<DanaG> Hah, Gnome seems to think 1280x768 is 16:10.  It's not.  1280x800 is.
<amason_> DanaG: just out of curiosity do you file bug reports for these issues you find or do you just tell people in the irc channel ?
<DanaG> hmm, usually it depends on how much it bothers me.
<amason_> fair enough
<akio> I have a question about the differences between lpia and UNR
<akio> Anyone tried both on an atom?
<sparr> new firefox behavior in 9.10, dragging a tab down into the body of the page and releasing results in the tab being promoted to a new window.  how do I turn that off?
<simba_> akio, I've only tried UNR on atom....was so sattisfied that i havent tried anything else
<x1250> sparr, no idea, but about:config would be a good place to start looking.
<sparr> tried
<sparr> every option with "tab" in the name, nada
<xim_> my xorg just crashed
<xim_> anyone know how long daily build has been making isos with this glitch they are aware of being too big to fit on a cd?
<dotblank> hmm does k3b error on update?
<xim_> im gonna have to reinstall to fix all the decay
<binarymutant> dotblank, error on what?
<binarymutant> dotblank, starts here
<dotblank> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu12_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kcmsolidactions/solid-action-template.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data
<dotblank> says k3b depends on that so it wont install k3b
<binarymutant> no clue sorry :/  I don't even have that file it's trying to overwrite
<binarymutant> remove it, then upgrade it :)
<xim_> what does it mean when a software keeps realeasing version but they are always less than 1....ie 0.9.6.8
<xim_> ooops meant for offtopic
<hifi> the software is not considered stable
<hifi> FYI
<binarymutant> depends on the versioning scheme, but more than likely beta
<xim_> k makes sense thanks
<DanaG> grrrr! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/209520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209520 in samba "unclear error when lanman authentication is refused on the server" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> grr, it's not fixed!
<DanaG> I'm trying to connect to localhost... and it's refusing authentication.
<DanaG> grr, stupid Deluge.  Forgets the order I've prioritized the torrents in.
<DanaG> ugh, flat volumes.  I move an app from usb sound card to onboard, and it goes down to 5% volume.
<DanaG> Then I move it back.... and it stays at 5%.
<DanaG> But 5% of what?
<DanaG> With flat volumes.... I really don't know anymore.
 * DanaG disables flat volumes.
<mac_v> DanaG: how to properly disable flatvolumes?
<Amaranth> hmm, are we using upstart for real now?
<Amaranth> haven't upgraded my system in a long time and it wants to remove upstart-compat-sysv
<Amaranth> oh, I see, they just undid the package split from before
<mac_v> Amaranth: regarding Bug #91786 , do you have the upstream bug for that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91786 in compiz "Compiz's Panel shadows show on top of other windows" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91786
<Amaranth> mac_v: it was an IRC discussion
<mac_v> oh...
<Amaranth> most things involving compiz are
<Amaranth> at least if you want someone to actually pay attention
<mac_v> ;)
<Amaranth> mac_v: http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=900 seems to be the best bug to point to
<ubottu> bugs.opencompositing.org bug 900 in Decorators "Shadow on panel shoould be drawn below the window borders" [Normal,New]
<Amaranth> mac_v: but of course no discussion
<Amaranth> mac_v: metacity basically does the hack I described as you can see in the linked diff
<mac_v> Amaranth: oh... is there any way at all to fix this properly?
<Amaranth> mac_v: not without breaking a bunch of other stuff
<Amaranth> mac_v: The hack is really the only way
<mac_v> aw!
<Amaranth> It's only a hack because the compiz plugin system doesn't let you do such things normally
<mac_v> Amaranth: could compiz-Ubuntu only have the hack? without upstream or is it too much work?
<Amaranth> mac_v: I suspect it'll be a simple patch to carry in Ubuntu if upstream cannot be convinced and it looks like compiz++ will allow the same technique to be used, basically
<Amaranth> mac_v: I don't suspect the decoration plugin will ever get too many changes upstream so not a lot of churn to keep updated with
<Amaranth> mac_v: why do you think I'm getting my karmic install up-to-date? :)
<Amaranth> kind of sad after so much effort was put into dropping ubuntu patches from compiz though
<mac_v> Amaranth: thats nice ;) could you link a branch with the hack? so that it could be decided?
<mac_v> oops not nice about the drop ;P
<Amaranth> mac_v: I don't even have any code started
<Amaranth> mac_v: I have 1500 packages installed and about 750 need updated, this is going to take some time :P
<mac_v> Amaranth: surely not immediately , but in due course
<mac_v> before Karmic :)
<Amaranth> when is feature freeze? is this a feature? ;)
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Amaranth> mac_v: dang, was hoping for the lazy answer
<mac_v> Amaranth: i didnt know too , had to check ;p
<Amaranth> ok, I have until the 10th
<mac_v> Amaranth: i dont think this has anything to do with feature freeze
<Amaranth> 10th is user interface freeze
<mac_v> oh , ok
<mac_v> yeah
<Amaranth> hmm, now to decide to keep my currently 32 hour stretch going and work on this or sleep and do it in the morning :P
<mac_v> ;) 32 hrs ! o.0
<Amaranth> well I did have an hour nap in there somewhere
<mac_v> then 32! doesnt count :p
<mac_v> oh well ... thanx for looking into this :)
<mac_v> Amaranth: shall i assign the bug to you as a reminder for later ?
<Amaranth> mac_v: sure
<mac_v> :)
<ubuntor1470> hi
<ubuntor1470> have any one
<ubuntor1470> ?
<mac_v> !anyone | ubuntor1470
<ubottu> ubuntor1470: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntor1470> sorry
<ubuntor1470> for my english
<bazookatooth> Herro everyone I ruv karmic kaorara
<Tumie> What will Alpha 5 bring new, what Alpha 4 doesn't has?
<TheInfinity> Tumie: less bugs? :D
<Tumie> TheInfinity: i tested Alpha 4 for a couple of minutes, so didn't got any bugs,, just wanted to know what was new :p
<Tumie> i'm blogging about it (in dutch), and i also want to make a post about Alpha 5 :p
<scizzo-> Tumie: you do know what bugs are right?
<Tumie> scizzo: i know what bugs are,, :p
<Tumie> but i want features xD
<scizzo-> Tumie: so saying "didn't get any bugs" is kind of...well its actually something weird to say
<Tumie> 'didn't find any bugs',, is that better?
<Tumie> i'm not very good @ english :p
<scizzo-> Tumie: there will always be bugs
<scizzo-> Tumie: its rather unavoidable
<Tumie> but,, does alpha 5 get new features (wich alpha 4 didn't had) ?
<kholerabbi> Anyone know where I can find specs on xsplash theming?
<scizzo-> I can't pin point anything that would change from alpha 4 to alpha 5 more then bug fixes.....but I am not a developer or part of ubuntu team so they would probably have more insight.....
<kholerabbi> ah. nm.
<The_Warlock> how am i to use a window manager in karmic? I have not option to select it while bootup
<scizzo-> The_Warlock: sessions should be available in gdm
<The_Warlock> scizzo-: how do change those settings?
<scizzo-> The_Warlock: change what settings?
<The_Warlock> the sessions...i dont see sessioms currently
<scizzo-> The_Warlock: what is it exactly you want to do
<The_Warlock> sessions
<The_Warlock> i installed awesome window manager...when i restart X i dont see it any where to choose the window manager from
<jonathonf> right at the bottom of the screen
<scizzo-> The_Warlock: its in the login screen
<scizzo-> The_Warlock: if it is installed correctly....
<The_Warlock> scizzo-: ok checking.....
<The_Warlock> it works thanks.the only thing that doesnt work is the .Xdefaults
<The_Warlock> scizzo-: tnx
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
 * BluesKaj wonders where the printer settings are in jaunty and karmic
<x1250> crap, I'm pissed off. I've had two power outages, and got 0 bytes from my kdenlive project, twice. EXT4, o bytes files, AGAIN. Bug #317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317781
<SwedeMike> isnt this a known behaviour of ext4/xfs ?
<x1250> it was in jaunty, but: status:  	 Fix Committed → Fix Released
<sarmisak> hi all
<shadeslayer> hello fellow testers :)
 * shadeslayer notices the 170 MB in upgrades
<BluesKaj> looking for printer settings ..where did the devs hide them
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: theyre pretty good at these things :P
<BluesKaj> or is it a hidden kernel module now as well
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: System->Admin->Printing should have a settings menu. It does here atleast
<BluesKaj> leave it to us, "we'll take care of it for you" ..i don't care for that attitude, leaves no options
<BluesKaj> kde , gnomefreak , not in system settings anymore
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: i would say KDE guys hide it from menu maybe?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: have you checked in the system settings page?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: also alt+F2 > printers?
<aboSamoor> I just updated openOffice, and tested it, it is extremely fast. I think I have a problem I should report a bug !
<BluesKaj> nope
<jonathonf> aboSamoor: 3.1.1rc? Do the menus show correctly?
<aboSamoor> jonathonf, build 9417,  no problem with menus. It is really fast launching the writer is faster than gedit !!!
<shadeslayer> btw,is it possible to package software using a svn checkout?
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: yes we do it all the time for alot of packages
<jonathonf> aboSamoor: do you have any localisations installed for ooo? i have no graphical menus and it crashes when i go to tools, options
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: cool,im in kubuntu-devel... ;)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: a checkout is just a source base - no different than a tarball
<aboSamoor> jonathonf, these are the installed packages http://pastebin.com/f36db95a8, I tried the tools->options-> all the tabs and it did not crash
<jonathonf> hmm
<jonathonf> i may need to file a bug
<aboSamoor> jonathonf, is ooo fast or it is as before ?
<jonathonf> i haven't used it much since upgrading
<jonathonf> but it definitely seems more rapid
<tux_> how do i send a file with empathy
<tux_> geez this messenger takes a while to get used to
<jonathonf> hum, i installed openoffice.org-style-galaxy, then i had menus, then i could get into options and change the icons style to human. now no more crashes. weird.
<tux_> anyone use empathy? can you send files, by option is greyed out for some reason
<cyphermox> tux_: mine seems to work
<jonathonf> i was going to say the same thing but he's gone
<jonathonf> but then, i'm also running empathy from the PPA
<IdleOne> jonathonf: empathy in jaunty has same issue
<IdleOne> send file is grey
<IdleOne> jonathonf: I am not sure if it is because my contact is not online causing the option to be greyd out or if it just doesnt work at the moment. if you would like to test with me you can add
<jonathonf> you can try and send one to yourself ;)
<IdleOne> didnt think of that
<IdleOne> nope still no go
<jonathonf> is the option there?
<jonathonf> it won't let you actually send the file
<IdleOne> the option is grey
<IdleOne> wont let me select it at all
<jonathonf> have you tried the version in the empathy PPA?
<IdleOne> for jaunty? no
<jonathonf> https://edge.launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<cyphermox> i'm running the version in karmic and it's fine...
<IdleOne> jonathonf: just installed 2.27.5 and all options are grey ( voice,video,send file...)
<IdleOne> frustrating indeed.
<sparr> anyone else seeing php as a child process of apache2 segfault randomly?
<Milos_SD> hi to all
<Milos_SD> Is it safe to do upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic today? Is every update you had today ok (no errors)? :)
<sparr> Milos_SD: I am having two problems, one minor UI issue in firefox, one major crashing issue in apache2 and php
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: thats not possible to answer since people do use all the same apps. as for safe no its not safe until final release
<gnomefreak> sparr: did you file a bug on firefox issue?
<sparr> gnomefreak: it's not a bug, so no.
<sparr> it's a shitty feature
<gnomefreak> sparr: what is the issue?
<sparr> dragging a tab downwards at all results in the tab being promoted to a new window
<Milos_SD> sparr, that is what happend in jaunty too :)
<sparr> not for me
<sparr> but anyway, minor issue
<sparr> im probably going to have to manually downgrade apache, though
<Milos_SD> btw, when I asked is all updates ok, I thought on system packages, not on apps.... like Xorg, GDM, gnome, python (it had a lot of issues in Jaunty), etc ..
<jonathonf> sparr: there's an extension that works around that bug
<sparr> Milos_SD: do you consider apache to be a system package or an app?
<jonathonf> i'll find it again
<sparr> jonathonf: i know, ive got it
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: Xorg would depend on your hardware
<jonathonf> ah ok
<Milos_SD> sparr, well, it depends, not everyone has it (I have it, but don't use it)
<gnomefreak> sparr: is this simular to what you are seeing? https://launchpad.net/bugs/413950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Incorrect cursor positioning in Firefox." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, I have Nvidia 7600gt
<mac_v> sparr: its all related to the cursor positioning i believe
<sparr> that is plausible
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: nvidia 180 driver works for me but that doesnt mean anything. and right now nvidia-common is being held back so i would wait. dist-upgrade however you do it will upgrade it and it will cause breakage
<mac_v> sparr: could you comment you problem on the bug too
<mac_v> s/you/your
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, I use 190.18, and I alweys install it manualy, from nvidia .run package (I have custom kernel), so I can purge nvidia-common and have no problems with it  (I think)
<sparr> yes, and then I am done with it
<sparr> like I said, minor issue
<sparr> my web server crashing at random is slightly more significant to me
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: some people are/were having issues with the 190 drivers but if you want to know open bugs just look on launchpad. using custom kernel may break upgrade
<jonathonf> i have 9600gt and 190.18 and am having no problems at the moment
<jonathonf> *from repo/ppa
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, it will not break it, I had custom kernel when I upgraded to Jaunty alpha 5 too... I aksed this because I read on forums that there ware some problems with new GDM... are they resolved?
<scizzo-> Milos_SD: I have had no problems with GDM
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: "it wont break" is not safe to say since its not the same kernel (all depends on what changed) however if you want to upgrade to karmic go ahead but as for "safe" no its not unless you know how to fix broken things
<roscoe> gnomefreak, I have an older Gforce 4 card on my laptop, do you think that when karmic is released I will be able to upgrade from jaunty?
<gnomefreak> roscoe: what drivers?
<gnomefreak> roscoe: there were issues with the 173 drivers in our repos
<jonathonf> should be able to use the 173 series for Geforce 4s
<roscoe> not sure I am fairly new at this
<jonathonf> there's a prerelease which should support the newer kernels
<gnomefreak> 173 was demoted and i had major issues as have alot of others
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, I know it is not complitly safe, I did upgrades in alpha stage 2 times (with hardy and with jaunty), but what I was asking is that, is there any package right now that will not update (is there some partial update right now on karmic)? :)
<jonathonf> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2037374
<alankila> I see full updates myself.
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: again cant answer that since not everyone uses the same packages. as for major ones it should be fine
<gnomefreak> jonathonf: we havent updated to it yet
<jonathonf> right
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, thanks, that is what I wanted to hear... I can fix some apps, but I can't fix it if it some major system package that will render my system unbootable :)
<jonathonf> i saw someone on the forum had patched it and made it available in their own ppa
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: if any major changes to your kernel or to upstream kernel it is possible that it will break but all depends on changes made.
<gnomefreak> yay i am caught up for the week :)
<Milos_SD> and one more question... if I do an upgrade, will grub be updated to grub2 too, or I have to do grub-install for that? :)
<alankila> the grub2 install step was manual for me at least.
<alankila> They have been talking about switching the default to grub2.
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: i dont think the final grub updating is in place yet
<alankila> the update to grub2 itself occured during the package install time with some kind of transitionary stage where you have both grub1 and 2 in parallel somehow. I suspect what happens is that grub1 boots first, and is configured to load grub2, so you can check if it works and then replace grub1 entirely. However, I never looked at this too closely, finding the setup rather confusing.
<Milos_SD> thanks for answers... I will think a little more if I'm gonna upgrade now, or on september 4th
<Milos_SD> the only reason I want to upgrade is for pulseaudio 0.9.16 (there is no rtkit in Jaunty), and for Pidgin 2.6.1 audio/video support :)
<jonathonf> Milos_SD: there's no 2.6.1 in karmic yet
<Milos_SD> jonathonf, I know, but I can compile it... karmic has version of packages that pidgin needs for audio/video support... If I compile that packages on Jaunty, I can't use totem anymore :)
<dodecanese> hi
<Milos_SD> Karmic have*
<dodecanese> is it possible to use ext4 with my ext3 drive?
<jonathonf> ah ok
<jonathonf> dodecanese: yes, just change ext3 to ext4 in /etc/fstab
<dodecanese> ah
<dodecanese> and should i do a fsck?
<dodecanese> i still got some problems with the gorgs
<alankila> wasn't it necessary to set some flags and then actually upgrade the filesystem?
<alankila> I mean, it won't be true ext4 unless you enable ext4 features
<jonathonf> mounting ext3 as ext4 will gain some features but without changing the filesystem, if you want to full range that you'll have to do the upgrade thingy
<alankila> even ext2->3 needed construction of a journal file or something, I dimly recall.
<alankila> For the record, I was one of the early people who tried to convert an ext3 to ext4 only to be bitten by N² algorithms in fsck which meant it would have taken days, possibly weeks, to finish that upgrade
<dodecanese> upgrade thingy?
<dodecanese> weeks?!
<jonathonf> lol, not the best description
<alankila> yes, it was a 250 GB drive and after a day it had not made much progress... Some people reported that conversions of 30 GB devices had taken hours for them, and this was not a linear relationship but a quadratic one. It's of course hard to estimate correctly, but I imagine 1-2 weeks might have been it
<dodecanese> its 4TB
<dodecanese> so i expect it takes at least 1 year
<dodecanese> what kind of crackheads develope such slow algorythms for converting fs?
<alankila> It was just a honest mistake... They tested with too small filesystems, I guess, so they didn't notice that.
<dodecanese> so its faster to copy the entire content to another drive and move it back
<alankila> oh yes, way faster. Not to mention it will be a proper ext4 filesystem with stuff placed as the filesystem prefers it rather than some kind of conversion where you have ext3 data layouts for old files, as I understand that the upgrade mostly concerns fixing the metadata
<dodecanese> whatever, its better for some coders: smoke less weed
<dodecanese> so its better to change to xfs?
<alankila> no.
<alankila> I mean, I've tried xfs. But its metadata performance is awful, especially deletes take forever.
<dodecanese> and btfrs?
<dodecanese> they should compress the metadata using lzma, to increase the performance
<alankila> I have written a flash filesystem with btrfs but only played with that for a few minutes before wiping it -- I meant to try root fs on btrfs but then I noticed that grub2 can't read that fs yet
<dodecanese> less metadata i/o
<bjsnider> right now btrfs has no performance improvements over ext4 or xfs
<alankila> I can't tell if btrfs would be any faster than ext4. I imagine that system's selling point is the advanced features, not performance.
<dodecanese> someday travelling matt comes and tell me whats good
<dodecanese> i hope microsoft put ntfs under gpl, that would be great
<dodecanese> this FS Zoo is anoying
<alankila> quite right. There are too many file systems, most which are worse in every respect to some other file system.
<natewiebe13> alankila: too many in general?
<alankila> too many supported by the linux kernel.
<natewiebe13> okay.. i only use ext4 and fat32 (fat for usb devices)
<alankila> well, at least they are modules. I suppose I don't pay for them so I don't mind, but it's a principled objection, not practical one.
<dodecanese> fat, the worst FS
<natewiebe13> dodecanese: i meant fat32, ive never used fat
<alankila> So linux has 9p, adfs, affs, fs, autofs, autofsn, befs, bfs, btrfs, cifs, coda, configfs, cramfs, dlm, efs, exofs, exportfs, fat, freevxfs, gfs2, hfs, fs+, hpfs, isofs, jffs2, jfs, minix, ncpfs, nfs, nilfs2, , ntfs, ocfs2, omfs, qnx4, reiserfs, romfs, smbfs, squashfs, ubifs, udf, ufs, xfs ... Maybe some of these aren't actual filesystems
<alankila> but somehow the feeling is that a few of these could be remoed. That fs was supposed to be afs.
<bjsnider> also tuxfs or whatever it's called was just merged
<alankila> It's ridiculous that something morbidly obsolete like affs still exists in linux kernel.
<idleone_> .
<natewiebe13> isnt the idea of linux to be compatible with as much as possible?
<natewiebe13> as long as it isnt making it ridiculously slow (which it isnt) i dont see a problem
<natewiebe13> its just messy in the code
<gnomefreak> that is the idea of it
<alankila> There's a limit to how much stuff like that you really want to support. The fs kernel modules weigh 10 MB, which is not an irrelevant amount.
<natewiebe13> well now with the majority of never computers getting 500GB to 1TB i dont see a major issue
<alankila> considering that the whole kernel is something like 118 MB maybe it isn't that much, but a bit of culling could bring down all sorts of costs associated with storage, install time, bandwidth.
<natewiebe13> *newer
<natewiebe13> better than what other os's have to offer in terms of size
<alankila> and today you could easily move all sorts of non-bootable filesystems into FUSE only. Like amiga fast file system, a good example of useless fs if any.
<natewiebe13> vista ultimate (12GB) on fresh install, thats just a joke
<bjsnider> vista asks for 14gb
<natewiebe13> my ultimate does 12gb on fresh install
<bjsnider> of all the things wrong with linux, this is a minor issue
<alankila> let's ignore vista and just concentrate to make linux better. It's harmful to lug all this dead code around. It takes time to maintain, space and time to install and move across systems, and is no use to anyone.
<natewiebe13> bjsnider: exactly my point
<bjsnider> i'd say the awful state of the graphics system is the top problem at this point
<IdleOne> caqn we pick a sound server?
<IdleOne> can*
<bjsnider> i think we have picked one
<bjsnider> it's called pulseaudio
<natewiebe13> i like how it is atm (alsa with pulseaudio frontend) everything works great for me
<alankila> and if you say linux is so small, then how come my linux installs are at least 3 GB, then? I'm saying that linux is pretty bloated as well, although not quite as bloated^Wfilled with useful features as Vista.
<alankila> But it's an useless discussion. I regret saying it already.
<bjsnider> at least vista's graphics system works
<natewiebe13> installed 9.04 the other day and it was 1.7 gb
<bjsnider> at leaswt you can run the whole composited desktop off the graphics card if you've got a decent one
<alankila> yeah I do have eclipse and java and some development junk installed
<natewiebe13> bjsnider: what do you mean exactly about graphics system
<natewiebe13> ?
<alankila> that bloats it up in a hurry.
<bjsnider> natewiebe13, now you've done it
<natewiebe13> do you mean drivers, or frontend?
<bjsnider> i don't have the space to list all of the complaints
<natewiebe13> i have no complaints
<bjsnider> no, compiz is fine
<alankila> and arguably, a fresh Linux install is way more useful than fresh Vista install. It has many more applications... say, this does raise the question, what on Earth is microsoft shipping with Vista to make it so large?
<natewiebe13> except the flashing between usplash/gdm/session
<bjsnider> i'm talking about the problems for example with the many useless ATI drivers for instance
<natewiebe13> i dont use ati
<natewiebe13> nvidia [thumbs up]
<bjsnider> which driver would you use if you did?
<dodecanese> i do not compare vista with linux, thats comparing bikes vs cars
<bjsnider> it is difficult to keep track of their manydrivers
<natewiebe13> radeon
<bjsnider> ok, whatever
<natewiebe13> dodecanese: i use windows for games from steam (tf2,hl2,portal, etc) thats it
<natewiebe13> everything else is ubuntu 9.10 or 9.04
<bjsnider> nvidia's blob has problems too. it can't be included with the kernel, and it replaces mesa with something undocumented
<gnomefreak> can we please take the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic. this channel is support for Karmic only
<natewiebe13> haha.. alright..
<AnAnt> as-salamu alaykom
<slimg> I'm having trouble disconnecting from a karmic server when connected with ssh, when hitting enter after "exit", the terminal-output just stops, and then I have to close the terminalwindow on the client
<slimg> A seemingly similar thing also happens when i disconnect from a screen session on the same karmic server, the screen session disappears, and I can see the terminal again, but I'm not able to run anything, and the prompt is gone
<cyphermox> slimg, any change you're starting some kind of daemon or background process before you end the session?
<slimg> cyphermox: the only daemon I've installed is transmission-daemon, and that daemon has it's own user
<slimg> additionally, scp will also "hang" after a successful transfer to/from the karmic server
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> i've seen this too, but I don't know what causes it. I always thought the *scp* stuff at least was an issue with the connection to the remote server
<cyphermox> as for the exit stuff, it only happens to be with openfire.
<slimg> Here is the output from the karmic server (ssh -vv) when performing a "logout", it stops at "debug2: channel 0: output drain -> closed" -> http://pastebin.com/d23812865
<slimg> Here is the output from a jaunty server (ssh -vv) when performing a "logout", it successfully logs out -> http://pastebin.com/d7e9b50a1
<slimg> Anyone able to understand something from the ssh debug output above? (just 5 and 22 lines)
<DanaG> Unable to setup corepath for smbd: No such file or directory
<DanaG> smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Address already in use
<DanaG> load_usershare_shares: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares failed. No such file or directory
<DanaG> well, whaddaya' know... it doesn't exist!
<DanaG> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<DanaG> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<DanaG> uh... I AM my system administrator.
<bjsnider> DanaG, sharing is always root's responsibility
<bjsnider> perhaps that should be changed
<DanaG> My Jaunty system has /var/lib/samba/usershares.... but Karmic does not.
<DanaG> And for some reason, the sama server keeps aborting.
<DanaG> Yielding connection to
<DanaG> Server exit (multiple negprot's are not permitted)
<bjsnider> yes but setting up shares requires root
<DanaG> Hmm, then why do we have right-click "sharing options"?
<bjsnider> good question
<DanaG> check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [dana] -> [dana] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_WRONG_PASSWORD
<DanaG> Nautilus isn't even asking for a password.
<bjsnider> try running it through gksu nautilus
<sdest> is there a way to keep empathy from asking for the keyring password everytime it starts?
<IdleOne> sdest: allow always
<IdleOne> first time it asked me thats what i did
<sdest> is that on the dialog box that pops up?
<DanaG> how do you undo "always allow" in gnome-keyring?
<sdest> i tried looking for it but it just says okay, or deny
<guntbert> what happened to the "guest user"?
<DanaG> the old gnome-keyring-manager was better about that.
<DanaG> there seems to be no way to reverse the "always allow"
<DanaG> oh, it's under Properties of each KEY.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/206439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206439 in gvfs "smb password protected share cannot be accessed" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> that looks like a very old bug, based on the number
<bjsnider> it's nice to have the network browser fixed in jaunty though
<DanaG> It's still broken for me.
<bjsnider> nah
<DanaG> When I try to browse my sama shares... the server itself aborts!
<bjsnider> when you hit places>network, do the computers get shown immediately, or is there an error msg?
<guntbert> ahh I meant guest session, although the package gdm-guestsession is installed the option "guest session" doesn't appear in the user menu (daily)
<bjsnider> because for a long time, before jaunty, there was just an error
<DanaG> oh, and shares-admin is completely empty.
<dotblank> I love these daily updates
<dotblank> they ware aweosme
<DanaG> auth_callback - anonymous pass
<DanaG> hmm, it's not asking me for a password.
<dodecanese> i got a vera sans error
<DanaG> tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/unexpected.tdb: No such file or directory
<DanaG> odd... so it seems that just plain installing samba doesn't configure it the same way as it does if you use nautilus-share.
<DanaG> Apparently my samba was just broken, somehow.
<dodecanese> what is bitstream vera sans?
<Tekno> microshit font
<dodecanese> microshit?
<crdlb> dodecanese: it is a free font that is the basis for DejaVu Sans (which is ubuntu's default font)
<dodecanese> never heard of this font drawer
<dodecanese> i like to use spaghetti fonts
<dodecanese> google merde was calling for the font
<DanaG> ohkay, I sort of fixed my samba... but now it's getting "access denied" on a directory it really should be able to read.
<leaf-sheep> I'm curious about GRUB2 -- Will that be upgradeable once Karmic is released or I'll have to reinstall it?
<DanaG> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<danbhfive> leaf-sheep: I believe the answer is yes
<leaf-sheep> danbhfive: Full system encryption too?
<danbhfive> leaf-sheep: I don't know about encryption, sorry
<leaf-sheep> danbhfive: Ahh, darn. Thanks. :>
<DanaG>   '/home/dana/Pictures' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [Pictures] Error was Permission denied
<bjsnider> is that samba?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG>   '/media/Vista/Users/Dana/Music' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [Music] Error was Permission denied
<DanaG> Is samba running as "nobody", or something?
<bjsnider> vista? vista??
<DanaG> I plan to replace that partition with win7 this weekend.
<bjsnider> win7? win7??
<DanaG> I spend 90% of my time in Ubuntu, but for that other 10%, winVista and win7 are far nicer than XP.
<DanaG> what, are you trolling now?  =þ
<bjsnider> do you game on windows?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<bjsnider> what else would anyone need windows for
<DanaG> Not much, nowadays.
<danbhfive> leaf-sheep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<ding> http://www.supergamer.org/
<bjsnider> yeah, but it won't play all games
<mac_v> could some suggest a good software to do record screen activity?
<DanaG> http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=13405
<mac_v> someone*
 * DanaG adds user root to group plugdev.
<bjsnider> you mean screencasting?
<mac_v> yeah
 * mac_v half drowsy
<mac_v> bjsnider: any suggestions?
<danbhfive> mac_v: I had to just try several till I found one that worked (see !screencast)
<mac_v> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<popey> recordmydesktop works okay
<mac_v> danbhfive: actually there is no ideal one , but just trying to get one which everyone likes :P
<DanaG> now, how would I record all the way from usplash to desktop?
<DanaG> I need to get the very beginning of gdm, then after login up to desktop.
<mac_v> DanaG: virtualbox?
<DanaG> d??????????  ? ?    ?           ?                ? Vista
<DanaG> drwxr-xr-x. 24 root root     4096 2009-07-24 19:57 jaunty-root
<DanaG> I wonder what the '.' is.
<popey> yup
<popey> thats how I did it
<popey> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1
<popey> that was done with qemu i think
<DanaG> fuse: reading device: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> argh, had to reboot.
<DanaG> Basically, the issue with samba, turned out to be an issue with ntfs-3g.
<DanaG> I was even getting FUSE failing to read.
<bjsnider> odd
<DanaG> And the only fix turned out to be a reboot.
<DanaG> a different issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/222734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222734 in samba "Samba usershares in lower-case" [Low,Confirmed]
<DarthArachides> Hi, how to disable the system beep?
<DanaG> so I end up with my share named elitebook/music, instead of ELITEBOOK/Music
<DanaG> it looks rather wimpy in lowercase.
<DarthArachides> I already have it blacklisted in my blacklist.conf
<LordKow> DarthArachides: I encase my computer in pillows ;)
<DarthArachides> LordKow: LOL
<DarthArachides> LordKow: Is it really that broken?
<LordKow> DarthArachides: no just a light hearted comment.... does your motherboards BIOS have an option to disable it?
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps check the sound card mixer thingamajigger?
<DarthArachides> LordKow: Yes I think so.
<DarthArachides> DanaG: I could do that, but it would still be user-specific
<DarthArachides> DanaG: plus, blacklisting *should* have disabled it :(
<DanaG> lsmod | grep pcspkr
<DanaG> it's possible it's ignoring the blacklist.
<LordKow> ^ all true
<DanaG> I've blacklisted i915, and have no i915 hardware... and yet, it tries to load and blocks fglrx.
<DanaG> I ended up having to dpkg-divert the module file out of the way.
<DarthArachides> DanaG: pcspkr doesn't show up, but beeping still goes on :(
<LordKow> if what is loading pcspkr is scripted it may be completely ignoring the blacklist altogether
<LordKow> which is in all likelihood the case
<DanaG> hmm, how about my i915?
<DarthArachides> `lsmod | grep pcspkr` is empty
<_daniel_> hi! i want to upgrade some components of my jaunty installation to the versions of karmic? can i perform this in an easy way?
<guntbert> What happened to the "guest session", although the package gdm-guestsession is installed the option "guest session" doesn't appear in the user menu (daily)
<DarthArachides> _daniel_: yes, just replace jaunty with karmic in your /etc/apt/sources.list, install whatever you want, and then go back to jaunty
<DarthArachides> _daniel_: you should sudo apt-get update after making the change, of course.
<LordKow> DarthArachides: by any chance is the package 'beep' installed?
<DarthArachides> LordKow: nope
<LordKow> k
<LordKow> DarthArachides: is it only in a gnome terminal when you get the beep?
<DarthArachides> LordKow: no, I don't use gnome-terminal at all
<LordKow> ah
<LordKow> well... i like my pillow idea ;)
<DarthArachides> LordKow: I get it on the tty, and even on xterm, and urxvt
<guntbert> DarthArachides: shouldn't you mention that it is highly likely to have a broken system after such an "upgrade" as _daniel_ wants ?
<DarthArachides> LordKow: heh, I am doing that using an old headphone :)
<LordKow> DarthArachides: i've never had an issue with system beep because i unplugged the mofo from the motherboard :P
<DarthArachides> guntbert: oops you are right; I automatically assume that irc users should be allowed to shoot themselves in the foot.
<LordKow> anyways, i must be going... later peeps
<marlun_> Is there a known problem with Karmic right now because for me gnome won't even open up.
<DarthArachides> LordKow: heh
<guntbert> DarthArachides: yes, but not in both at once :-)
<marlun_> and I just made an upgrade to the system.
<DarthArachides> _daniel_: you should be careful, karmic is not that stable, and is not guaranteed to work with jaunty config
<terrestre> who want to disable systtem beep?
<guntbert> marlun_: here everything is running smoothly on my daily - if you don't count the crashing of nautilus, gnome-keyring and time-admin ;-)
<marlun_> guntbert: hehe, go it. Kinds nice being in irssi in a real terminal.
<marlun_> Nice colors too.
<_daniel_> so it is dangerous upgrading such simple components like bluez?
<guntbert> _daniel_: as karmic is still in alpha state - everything could be dangerous - my above mentioned chrashes were real ones - at the moment karmic is for testing/bug hunting only
<_daniel_> and i dont have another possibility of getting that package working besides compilin from scratch?
<herenbdy> after an apt-get dist-upgrade earlier today, the x server doesn't seem to want to start up
<marlun_> herenbdy: same here :)
<herenbdy> yay!
<herenbdy> found a fix for it?
<herenbdy> marlun_:
<marlun_> Nope, just happend to me. I'm to tiered to do anything about it, have to go to bed soon.
<guntbert> herenbdy, marlun_ what video card do have? today's update had nvidia modules
<marlun_> I've got nvidia
<marlun_> not sure how to check which one though.. but it's a laptop.
<guntbert> marlun_: doesn't matter to me, it was only a hint about a possible reason, did you file a bug report?
<marlun_> Nope, don't have access to a computer where I can do it right now.
 * richardcavell still has sound issues and wonders if anyone's fixed them
<marlun_> Well, will check back tomorrow :) Goodnight everyone!
<herenbdy> guntbert: nvidia here as well
<herenbdy> guntbert: it's still broken, even after removing all nvidia-related packages :(
<guntbert> herenbdy: sorry, no help from me :-(, but you *could* file a bug report...
<BUGabundo> hey fellows
<herenbdy> once I get my desktop up again
<BUGabundo> what nvidia?
<BUGabundo> I just got updates!!
<herenbdy> updates?
<BUGabundo> herenbdy: from nvidia
<BUGabundo> Setting up nvidia-185-libvdpau (185.18.31-0ubuntu1) ...
<BUGabundo> Setting up nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev (185.18.31-0ubuntu1) ...
<BUGabundo> Setting up nvidia-common (0.2.15) ...
<BUGabundo> Setting up nvidia-glx-185 (185.18.31-0ubuntu1) ...
<herenbdy> yes, those broke my system :(
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> and I don't have the old one on cache
<herenbdy> x server won't start now on reboot
<BUGabundo> :(
<mphill> eek
<mphill> BUGabundo: sorry to hear that
<DanaG> That's one thing I like about fglrx: if the kernel module fails to load, you can at least still start X, though in slow-and-crappy mode.
<mphill> i rebooted my system remotely this morning, and its down completely. interested to see what find of goodness awaits me
<BUGabundo> well I'll only use it again tomorrow
 * DanaG wishes AMD had some equivalent of Intel's AMT -- particularly, the Serial-Over-LAN feature.
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll downgrade to vesa or something ehh
<herenbdy> trying sudo startx: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0). No drivers available
<herenbdy> would restoring my xorg.conf file to a default one fix it?
<DanaG> is nvidia-glx installed properly?  and the dkms thingy?
<herenbdy> nvidia-common is installed, which brought in the nvidia-185 stuff
<herenbdy> normally when I upgrade drivers, I see the dkms thingy install the module, but I didn't this time
<sageNsand> Rooms list isn't showing in Empathy. I can enter a room if I type it in, but no room list are being shown. Anyone know anything about this?
<BUGabundo> Removing all DKMS Modules
<BUGabundo> dpkg: warning: obsolete option '--print-installation-architecture', please use '--print-architecture' instead.
<BUGabundo> maybe that has something to do with it?
<xray7224> whats the default gnome network manager called
<herenbdy> how can I make the x server use the default drivers?
<herenbdy> to fix this?
<mphill> a few ways
<mphill> do you have a Xorg.conf
<herenbdy> yes
<mphill> what is your driver set to?
<mphill> you can try setting it just to vesa to at least get into X
<herenbdy> nvidia? or something mor specific?
<mphill> you can also mv Xorg.conf to Xorg.backup
<mphill> and test, it might light up
 * herenbdy takes a crash course in vi
<mphill> herenbdy: just use nano
<mphill> its a lot simpler
<mphill> works more like a DOS editor
<vesayth> is there anyway to downgrade to Grub from Grub2 after a fresh karmic install?
<herenbdy> mphill: thanks.. that was a lot easier than trying to work with vi
<herenbdy> yay, x is starting now
<BUGabundo> vesayth: instaling grub-legacy?
<vesayth> bugabundo: is there a repository I need to enable for that?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> should be in the archive
<vesayth> hmm, saying it's not available but referred to by another package
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.97-29ubuntu56
<BUGabundo> just get GRUB
<vesayth> oh, that works =]
<vesayth> and that will automaticall replace my grub2 bootloader?
<vesayth> looks that way, thanks a bunch
<ellar> hello, will karmic already contain the ubuntu greeter with clutter (like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYjYZw6AFE&) ? Where can I test it? I did not find it in daily-release?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/392039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392039 in fglrx-installer "initramfs scripts hard-coded to load i915; blocks loading fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> tweaked the description.
<dodecanese> what the hell is gconfd-2?
<bjsnider> herenbdy, what graphics card do you have?
<herenbdy> bjsnider: nvidia 8800gt
<HobbleAlong> Has anyone else been unable to install Karmic Alpha 4?  The farthest I was able to get was 1% into formatting.
<bjsnider> herenbdy, that card works with the aforementioned driver
<herenbdy> bjsnider: which driver?
<Raydiation> i guess i have to take the new one, ive just built a new pc and cant get the initramfs to boot properly
<bjsnider> i should know, i'm using it right now
<Raydiation> is alpha 4 working properly?
<bjsnider> 185.18.31
<herenbdy> not for me :/
<bjsnider> do you have a command line right now?
<herenbdy> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> run dkms status
<herenbdy> lists my virtualbox stuff, nothing else
<bjsnider> which kernels?
<herenbdy> 2.6.31-6-generic
<bjsnider> you clean installed?
<herenbdy> removed older kernels
<HobbleAlong> Raydiation: I was unable to install it, so I guess no :o(
<herenbdy> as this one was working
<bjsnider> ok, so you upgraded and obviously something got borked
<Raydiation> herenbdy: what doesnt work for you?
<Raydiation> HobbleAlong: did it boot in the live cd?
<herenbdy> nvidia drivers, upon upgrading to 185, x server won't start, Raydiation
<bjsnider> what does your xorg.conf file say?
<bjsnider> using the nvidia driver?
<dodecanese> i got a zombie process, im infected by a virus?
<herenbdy> bjsnider: yes
<herenbdy> dodecanese: the T-virus
<BUGabundo> $ dkms status nvidia, 185.18.31, 2.6.31-6-generic, x86_64: installed
<dodecanese> T? yeah i remember, terminate
<bjsnider> herenbdy, just install the nvidia-glx-180 package
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: no. that's standard OS stuff
<bjsnider> run dkms status again, make sure it says "installed"
<Raydiation> bjsnider: 180 doesnt support geforce gtx 275 right?
<bjsnider> i think it does
<HobbleAlong> Raydiation: yes it booted from the live CD but failed whenever I tried to do anything.  I tried the install 11 times to no avail.  Nothing was consistent each time it failed somewhere different.
<dodecanese> i got my landlord installed
<bjsnider> a new driver was released moments ago
<bjsnider> it fixes the broken quadro m chips
<herenbdy> bjsnider: fixed
<herenbdy> bjsnider: thanks
<bjsnider> cool
<Raydiation> will karmic be as good as jaunty is?
<Raydiation> i switched from gentoo :)
<bjsnider> it will be better than gentoo
<bjsnider> no, i'm just kidding
<Raydiation> sry but 8.10 was a piece of shit ^^
<Raydiation> it seems all 04 releases get really good
<Raydiation> feisty was really fine too
<BUGabundo> !language | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Raydiation> BUGabundo: i know :)
<BUGabundo> ok then
<HobbleAlong> Raydiation:  Usually the versions get better with each release, though I had problems with 8.10 so I went back to 8.04, which I still run on a couple of boxes.
<bjsnider> what was the big problem with intrepid?
<x1250> guys, why would the root / partition be mounted as readonly when using data=journal? This only happens on the root partition, but /home works ok with data=journal in fstab. This is the actual line I used for the root partition, do you see anything wrong?
<x1250> UUID=e851ea46-007a-4bc7-b210-2ad4a08de5ba /               ext4    relatime,data=journal,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<x1250> both are EXT4
<HobbleAlong> bjsnider: I don't know as there was a *big* problem.  It just seemed to have a bunch of little annoyances.  It may have actually been fixed but I never stuck around long enough.  I was, and still am, quite happy with 8.04.
<Raydiation> bjsnider: pile of bugs
<bjsnider> pile o' bugs
<Raydiation> btw what about that banshee telepathy file transfer
<Raydiation> anyone seen it?
<Raydiation> will that be included in karmic?
<dodecanese> i got a voodoo rush, how could i made it work with compix?
<spO> what is more servere  kill -1 (sighup) or  kill -3  (sigquit) ?
<andresmh> i saw there's a new pulseaudio!
<andresmh> has anyone tried on intel sound card?
<andresmh> what's new with this release of pulseaudio? the notes were empty
<Jordan_U> A fresh install of Karmic alpha 4 works fine but after installing updates I can no longer log in ( GDM is unthemed, I get an error about gnome-power-manager preferences being corrupt, and gnome-session crashes ( leaving me with a black screen and a cursor ).
<crdlb> spO: sigquit causes a core dump (if core dumps are enabled), so I'd say that's far more severe
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   chromium-browser linux-headers-2.6.31-6-generic linux-image-2.6.31-6-generic linux-libc-dev nvidia-185-kernel-source   nvidia-185-libvdpau nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
<BUGabundo> lets go crazzzzyyyy
<bjsnider> did you ever get that laptop replaced?
<bjsnider> the one with the broken purevideo chip?
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> was supposed to leave it on the shop today
<BUGabundo> but they are saying 30-45 days for replacement
<BUGabundo> not sure I want to be without it for that long just for vdpau :(
<bjsnider> at least you talked them into it
<BUGabundo> not so sure
<BUGabundo> the shop will just send it to _somewhere_
<BUGabundo> and it may not even see anything changed
<BUGabundo> Running depmod.
<BUGabundo> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-6-generic
<BUGabundo> Not updating initrd symbolic links since we are being updated/reinstalled
<BUGabundo> (2.6.31-6.25 was configured last, according to dpkg)
<BUGabundo> Not updating image symbolic links since we are being updated/reinstalled
<BUGabundo> (2.6.31-6.25 was configured last, according to dpkg)
<BUGabundo> Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub.
<BUGabundo> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<BUGabundo> stupid grub is trying to install it self on my android
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo: No, it's looking for other OS's if I remember correctly ( from messing with the scipts in /etc/grub.d/ )
<BUGabundo> Removing all DKMS Modules
<BUGabundo> Done.
<BUGabundo> Adding Module to DKMS build system
<BUGabundo> driver version= 185.18.36
<BUGabundo> Doing initial module build
<BUGabundo> Installing initial module
<BUGabundo> ok I seem to have manage to get Nvidia fine
<BUGabundo> ok U
<BUGabundo> ok Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> A fresh install of Karmic alpha 4 works fine but after installing updates I can no longer log in ( GDM is unthemed, I get an error about gnome-power-manager preferences being corrupt, and gnome-session crashes ( leaving me with a black screen and a cursor ).
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-22
<Raydiation> wow
<Raydiation> just booting karmic
<Raydiation> red blue and white clusters
<dodecanese> yeah thats funny
<dodecanese> your ubuntu is over the jordan
<Twigaathy> meep, 119 updates
 * Twigaathy should update more often!
<dodecanese> i updated today, 2GB downloaded
<BUGabundo> Twigaathy: right now I'm only doing it once or maybe twice a day
<dodecanese> i do it twice a day, but my wife said its ok
<Twigaathy> well, for the last 3 days I've been fiddling with raid and didn't want to update *anything* :)
<Raydiation> hehe i try if gentoo or arch works
<Raydiation> its an amd phenom quadcore 3.2
<Raydiation> comiling on this machine will rock
<dotblank> why is pidgin being replaced?
<scizzo-> dotblank: the reason is mentioned on www.ubuntu.com/testing
<dodecanese> cause swineflu
<dodecanese> pidgin sounds to much like pigs, thats why they stripped it from the release
<dotblank> wait
<scizzo-> dodecanese: mind the language a little please
<dotblank> I thought they were doing away with dbus?
<dotblank> w/e one reason I saw was lack for video support
<dotblank> yet it was added in 2.6.1
<codeamuk> how stable/unstable is karmic alpha4?  thinking of doing a fresh install.
<BUGabundo> codeamuk: it's a devel
<BUGabundo> anything can happen
<BUGabundo> and get a daily
<BUGabundo> better then Alpha4
<codeamuk> will do, thx
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<codeamuk> but no big issues atm?
<BUGabundo> none that I can recall
<BUGabundo> other then the unfixed ones
<codeamuk> :)
<BUGabundo> like no autologin
<BUGabundo> some audio probs
<BUGabundo> some e-sata probs
<BUGabundo> etc
<codeamuk> ok, thx.  no worries just want to test on a non-production box.
<BUGabundo> ok
<mtecknology> I upgraded to Karmic and when I try to boot I get a message saying something about searching for encrypted devices but just sits there and waits.
<BUGabundo> mtecknology: tryied crl+c ?
<mtecknology> BUGabundo: no change - the system is on an encrypted partition
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> no help from me
<BUGabundo> I just use encfs
<mtecknology> Begin: Waiting for encrypted source device... ...
<dodecanese> why the heck is gconf2-d using so much cpu?
<dodecanese> it continously uses 22 percent of m cpu without any reason
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: no idea
<BUGabundo> I have it too some times
<BUGabundo> some say its metacity running over compiz
<BUGabundo> if you have compiz try to kill metacity
<dodecanese> metacity?
<dodecanese> wait
<scizzo-> its something when trying to start compiz and it fails
<scizzo-> killing metacity and starting it again helps with that
<dodecanese> sounds like a spaghetti code sausage
<mtecknology> BUGabundo: this sucks :( - I can reinstall but I created ~4 docs I don't want to have to rewrite
<BUGabundo> mtecknology: boot from a jaunty livecd/usb?
<scizzo-> there is a bug report on the metacity+compiz problem
<mtecknology> what would I do though?
<mtecknology> hrm.......
<BUGabundo> mtecknology: backup?
<mtecknology> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<mtecknology> I believe I now know what to do from thge live cd
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> good
<BUGabundo> cause I can't help you any further
<BUGabundo> its above my expertise
<bjsnider> that may mean the fstab entry for that disk is incorrect
<bjsnider> check the uuid in that file against the ones listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mtecknology> now... if I have a live cd....... my cd case is at a friends house
<BUGabundo> heeheh
<BUGabundo> *always* cary a backup cd or usb
<BUGabundo> running a devel version without it is Crime
<BUGabundo> punishable with Data Loss
<DanaG> If you know the device path, you can just edit the boot line to go root=/dev/sdwhatever
<mtecknology> hoping that's all that needs to be done...
<mtecknology> 1% dloaded
 * DanaG uses truecrypt -- I don't want the risk of full-disk encryption.
<mtecknology> Somebody wanted to see me encrypt something 5 different times - so I proved it's possible and just stuck w/ the encryption of the drive
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> not sure you won't that bet
<mtecknology> why not?
<mtecknology> just broke upgrading to an unstable release
<mtecknology> encrypted drive, encrypted home, truecrypt, hidden volume, gpg - I won ;)
<mtecknology> 2%
<DanaG> Encrypted drive?  how's that step done?
<mtecknology> DanaG: why not?
<DanaG> huh?
<DanaG> you mean to ask BUGabundo that?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> no me
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mtecknology> [19:37] <DanaG> Encrypted drive?  how's that step done?
<mtecknology> oh....
<DanaG> yeah, the answer "why not?" doesn't make sense there.
<mtecknology> mind: s/one/done/
<mtecknology> encrypted partition
<mtecknology> only thing not encrypted is /boot and /vm - I told him if I wanted I could put /boot on a sd disk
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> If I wanted a secure drive, I could just use an ATA password, couldn't I?
<DanaG> Or is that not enough?
<mtecknology> 3% :D
<mtecknology> how do you do that?
<mtecknology> don't you need a special drive>?
<DanaG> All drives nowadays should support it; what matters more is that the system BIOS supports it.
<DanaG> google for ATA security.
<mtecknology> I'll do that
<mtecknology> DanaG: got it
<BUGabundo> im off to bed. cu tommorow
<DanaG> i wonder why BUGabundo's name appears italic in pidgin.
<andresmh> I'm trying to play a DVD and the sound is choppy to the point that it's unbearable. Any ideas on what I could fiddle with?
<andresmh> I'm trying to play a DVD and the sound is choppy to the point that it's unbearable. Any ideas on what I could fiddle with?
<IdleOne> yeah but it wont fix your sound lol
 * Dr_Willis wonders what kind of dvd's IdleOne 's been watching. :P
<IdleOne> haha
<Dr_Willis> Time to test out the kubuntu netbook edition of 9.10.
<IdleOne> wish more people would seed the alternate cd
<IdleOne> 8 hours to go
<Dr_Willis> I normally dont try the torrents till its actually released. Never seemed to be enough seeders testing the alphas
<Dr_Willis> but on the day of release.. thats when i can REALLY see how fast my torrents can get. :)
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking  the whole cd took under 10 min last time.
<IdleOne> well torrent is available so i figure save canonical the bandwidth
<IdleOne> but I'm starting to rethink
<Dr_Willis> Yea. with all the variants and changes , its  proberly easier to just get the thing direct
<Dr_Willis> its sad when ya see people still seeding  the Earlier releases.. because they dont know any better. :)
<xim_>  how come when i went from karmic alpha to jaunty there is a different version of ktorrent?
<xim_> do different ubuntus install different versions of software from packages with the same name?
<leaf-sheep> How do one goes from karmic alpha to jaunty? o.o
<DanaG> The quick answer: you don't.
<DanaG> It is possible....... but it's very highly inadvisable.
<xim_> its pretty easy, format....install jaunty
<xim_> karmic just kept rotting away on me
<DanaG> Or better: restore from backups.
<xim_> first my sound stopped working, except garbled sound only from the mozilla flash plugin and no other application
<xim_> then i closed a program once and it erased all my panel icons...
<xim_> xorg would crash spontaneously
<xim_> but thats the risk of playing with an alpha
<xim_> wierd how sensless the problems i got were tho
<arand> btw, are we supposed to have flickerless boot by KK? (since the new gdm could well give you epilepsy)
<xim_> but anyway i dont get why different ubuntus install different ktorrent clients
<Dragnslcr> xim_- you don't understand why a newer version of Ubuntu would have a newer version of specific program?
<xim_> no dont they all link to metapackages of the newest version of whatever program it is?
<Dragnslcr> No
<Dragnslcr> Each version of Ubuntu has its own set of repositories
<xim_> still, its not like the new ktorrent is TOO AWSOME to run on jaunty
<xim_> *but i didnt know that
<Dragnslcr> First, if they all used the same repositories, there wouldn't be a point to releasing new versions
<bjsnider> second, not everything plays nicely together like it should
<bjsnider> sometimes program x will break program y
<Dragnslcr> Second, you generally don't want to change to new major versions of programs in the middle of an Ubuntu version. Most people want at least a little stability in their operating system
<xim_> i guess
<xim_> im 75% convinced ;p
<xim_> it seems like a crummier version of ktorrent than was on my ubuntu hardy.  but crummy is in the eye of the beholder i spose
<bjsnider> well, maybe ktorrent is going 100 miles per hour in the wrong direction
<xim_> possible
<xim_> possibly
<xim_> possiblie
<xim_> where nothing can possiblie go wrong....possibly go wrong....thats the first thing thats ever gone wrong
<douglasawh_> sorry for the reconnections, am tryint to get quassel to give me the correct username automatically
<robert__> what will the new theme look like?
<robert__> what will the new theme look like?
<DarthArachides> can anyone tell me what flie provides gnome-power-cmd.sh?
<DarthArachides> apt-file doesn't turn up anything
<x1250> DarthArachides, tried dpkg -S /path/to/gnome-power-cmd.sh ? I don't see it on my system tho.
<DarthArachides> x1250: I don't have the file on my system, but I swear I had it on jaunty.
<x1250> DarthArachides, dropped (debian/rules section): https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-July/005207.html
<DarthArachides> x1250: oh that's sad. I wonder what the alternatives are.
<x1250> no idea :(
<DarthArachides> x1250: thanks for your help!
<fabe> hi where should I best post an issue for recently broken sound with Realtek ALC888 on a Gigabyte MA74GM-S2H ?
<BUGabundo> fabe: hi. define broken?
<fabe> sound worked and after an update it didnt
<BUGabundo> is it muted?
<fabe> im not sure if it was a kernel update
<BUGabundo> prob
<fabe> no
<BUGabundo> kernel is chaning that a lot
<BUGabundo> do you have pavucontrol?
<fabe> ?
<BUGabundo> open it and see if any source is too low
<fabe> i cant check now
<fabe> but ive done that
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> file a bug and ping dtchen on it
<fabe> i screwed up my drivers when i tried to install the newest from realtech
<BUGabundo> fabe:  $ ubuntu-bug alsa-core
<BUGabundo> I think that's it
<BUGabundo> don't. PLEASE don't do that
<BUGabundo> there are too many things working together here.
<fabe> i know that now aswell ;)
<BUGabundo> 3rd party drivers will just make it a mess
<BUGabundo> just file a bug and wait for dtchen to become active, and help you triage it
<BUGabundo> I may join #ubuntu-audio-help
<fabe> on launchpad?
<BUGabundo> fabe:  $ ubuntu-bug alsa-core
<BUGabundo> either that or
<BUGabundo> fabe:  $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<fabe> $ ubuntu-bug ?
<fabe> url?
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> just run it on the cli, hence the '$'
<BUGabundo> open a terminal and write it
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> it will collect all require data, and then send you to LP with it attached
<fabe> k
<fabe> thx
<x1250> uhm, strange, my cpu is at 71ºC and fan speeds are not at max. Any way to control fan speeds?
<BUGabundo> x1250: with newest kernel?
<BUGabundo> what motherboard and chipset?
<BUGabundo> and yes, I can echo a value to /proc/*/cpufans
<x1250> BUGabundo, 2.6.31-6-generic, Intel 945GM on a DELL Inspiron.
<x1250> ok thanks
<rajeev> hi guys
<BUGabundo> hey rajeev
<rajeev> yesterday update killed my display
<rajeev> irssi to the rescue :)
<rajeev> no module named nvidia
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> others have complained about that too
<BUGabundo> try to upgrade again, and make sure DKMS runs
<BUGabundo> rajeev: $ sudo aptitude update
<BUGabundo> rajeev: $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> and *good* luck
<rajeev> am just trying to install nvidia again
<rajeev> then ill try full-upgrade
<rajeev> thanks
<rajeev> i have twitchy fingers,i read about this breakage but still went aheaad and did upgrade :D
<BUGabundo> yeah I did to and made my way
<BUGabundo> I guess the module jump requires full upgrade
<BUGabundo> a simple upgrade is just removing the old modules
<rajeev> yeah could you tell me what is this new upgrade about?
<rajeev> ok got display heh
<rajeev> just installed nvidia
<rajeev> let me go check the upgrades again
<rajeev> fro m a GUI :)
<rajeev> bye,how to quit irssi?
<BUGabundo> GUI is for the weak
<rajeev> exit
<rajeev> damn
<BUGabundo> CLI is for beard guys and harry chicks :)
<BUGabundo> guess he hasn't enough bear
<BUGabundo> lol
 * BUGabundo enjoys quiet time and goes back to reading feeds
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: Is it true? :P
<BUGabundo> leaf-sheep: is nt it ?
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: I know this is silly -- but I'm just curious about something. I read an article X weeks ago about robust boot time.  Is it getting there? :)
<leaf-sheep> Probably not -- but that's a good goal.
<nacho_> Hi
<nacho_> I'm having a look at libvte deps, shouldn't it depend on glade-ui?
<nacho_> as it provides the catalog for glade and in the configure.ac file it searchs for it
<BUGabundo> leaf-sheep: well moblin can get a really fast boot
<BUGabundo> and *we* as a generic distro are cutting it down too, just not as much
<BUGabundo> karmic+1 should provide ~10 sec boots for most users
<BUGabundo> now we just need to cut down on the time *after* login :)
<BUGabundo> nacho_: prob not the right channel to ask
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-devel
<nacho_> ok
<BUGabundo> but be warned: its weekend :)
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: time after login is nothing when you run from ssd :P
<leaf-sheep> Isn't Moblin for netbooks?
<SwedeMike> windows is the same way, like 5x shorter time when running from ssd
<BUGabundo> leaf-sheep: you can run it on pretty much anything
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: when was the last time you looked at an hacked bootchart?
<BUGabundo> you will see the login time is too much
<BUGabundo> we need to cut that down
<BUGabundo> here are some of mine
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/karmic/
<BUGabundo> need to upload new ones
<SwedeMike> I havent done anything like that, no
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: Too small.
<SwedeMike> just noticed that my default ubuntu boots to usable state from when I type "enter" on my password prompt, in a few seconds
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: Images, I mean.  I can't even read the text. :<
<BUGabundo> leaf-sheep: leaglly blind?
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: No. Legally deaf though.
<BUGabundo> ahaa
<leaf-sheep> Irony. :P
<leaf-sheep> But yeah, I can't see it. I think the images got resized or something.  You really can see it just fine?
<BUGabundo> click on them
<BUGabundo> they will grow to full size
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: I did.  Same resolution.
<BUGabundo> or download it, and zoom at will
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: Yeah. That worked just great.  80 seconds?
<leaf-sheep> No... 90.
<leaf-sheep> Wow.
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> that's HOW long I set the spleep
<BUGabundo> gdm is like 19 secs
<BUGabundo> and an extra 20/30 for usable desktop
<leaf-sheep> BUGabundo: Ahh I see.  Btw, I found something today that I thought this would benefit me next time I reinstall for no particular reason. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<leaf-sheep> I don't know if that'll be useful for you and your goal of shaving times.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<jonathonf> hmm, i might have to try that
<leaf-sheep> It's nice though.  Start with scratch a bit.... Oh noes.  No bluetooth, then I'd have to install that.  As oppose to having bluetooths by default. :)
<jonathonf> is the minimal cd the netinstall?
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: well no
<leaf-sheep> No. It's... minimal cd..
<jonathonf> ah found it
<BUGabundo> but minimal need net to install more stuff
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
 * jonathonf loads up virtualbox
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Doing it for jaunty or karmic?
<BUGabundo> bluetooth is soooo broken
<BUGabundo> who wants to join me in putting our hands around asac neck ? :)
<jonathonf> ah hell - how do i get the mini iso to bring up virtualbox's networking? it's saying the network is configured (dhcp) but it won't ping out
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: host only connection needed
<BUGabundo> to connect from HOST to GUEST
<BUGabundo> bridge won't work, only accessible from LAN
<jonathonf> thanks, trying it now
<BUGabundo> yeah very confusing
<BUGabundo> when VMWare makes it so much easier
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Answer my question.  Damnnit.  Jaunty or Karmic? ;o
<leaf-sheep> Meh. You should do both side. Default Karmic vs Slim Karmic.
<jonathonf> leaf-sheep: which question? i think i'm missing some stuff when i had a powercut
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Testing that minimal setup with minimal iso for Jaunty or Karmic.
<jonathonf> ah right; karmic
<jonathonf> yay, network came up. had to use bridged.
<Skiessi> there used to be some Sessions box in the configuration tools...
<Skiessi> How can I make X-Chat start when starting Gnome?
<jonathonf> startup programs
<Skiessi> ehm
<Skiessi> oh... there
<jonathonf> ;)
<Skiessi> thanks
<leaf-sheep> Does Minimal CDs get updated or not really since they pull in packages from servers.
<BUGabundo> leaf-sheep: I should pull most OS from archives
<leaf-sheep> I'm tearing apart here... Deciding if I want a silver or black case for mini-itx. :\
<jonathonf> black
<Trewas> somebody has not been reading HIG when designing new gdm in karmic, at first sight it looks like only options are to restart and shutdown
<leaf-sheep> Black --> http://tinyurl.com/os4ld9   ;  Silver --> http://tinyurl.com/kj3ro6
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: ^^
<jonathonf> i'd still go for black as it tends to blend in better with consumer equipment, bu tthen the silver is less likely to show scratches
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Brushed Metal. :>
<leaf-sheep> I have that on my laptop too.  My laptop is silver brushed metal/black.
<leaf-sheep> I thought of it as a nice combo. :)
<leaf-sheep> Then again, I'm standing in a fork.  Deciding.
<leaf-sheep> I don't know but I think black are overrated now.  Look at consumer equipments.  It seems like the silver stands out longer. Hmm.
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Karmic Mini install grub2 or lilo for you? I'm doing it at the moment but I sworn I saw a package 'lilo' during the base process.
<jonathonf> not sure, setting up the minimal desktop stuff at the mo
<jonathonf> leaf-sheep: just checked (install finished) and it's grub2 (grub-pc 1.96)
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Yup. I checked that too.
<AlanBell> is there any plan to put telepathy-idle into main/default install?
<AlanBell> so that empathy has IRC support. Otherwise there is no IRC client out of the box
<jonathonf> just got into X. wow. memory usage is 80MB.
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: Is that good?  What's the usual?
<leaf-sheep> jonathonf: And what's the command for that?
<jonathonf> my laptop starts at about 500MB, though there are a load of startup apps (e.g. gnome-do)
<jonathonf> just checked in system monitor
<SwedeMike> swmike@swm-laptop:~$ ps auxw | grep X
<SwedeMike> root      3270  3.6  8.2 493280 253432 tty7    Ss+  Aug20 114:10 /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<SwedeMike> I've seen it take up to 2 gigs after a month or so
<leaf-sheep> SwedeMike: root      3174  4.0  3.4 219220 106560 tty7
<Trewas> I wonder if it is perfectly normal that gconfd-2 is wasting about 25% of the cpu all the time, maybe it is folding proteins or something?
<jonathonf> it's not normal
<Trewas> I did not find a bug about that but I think I have seen others mention that here
<jonathonf> get a terminal open
<jonathonf> killall metacity
<jonathonf> metacity --replace
<Trewas> ok, that fixed it
<IdleOne> yesterday I did a upgrade to karmic and system was unusable after reboot. Complete freeze once the desktop loaded, so I tried a fresh install and had the same issue except at the login screen. I decided to not pursue the matter and I'll wait for a couple more weeks before trying again
<penguin42> IdleOne: It might be worth reporting a bug on it anyway; if lots of people are seeing this it would be good for the devs to know
<IdleOne> penguin42: yes I wil do that now
<penguin42> make sure you describe all your hardware
<IdleOne> penguin42: anything else besides lspci I should give?
<scizzo-> penguin42: there is a bug about it
<penguin42> hmm there's probably some instructions somewhere saying what to include; if you have jaunty working on it I'd include a dmesg (stating it's off jaunty)
<scizzo-> !bug 390733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390733 in gconf2 "Process gconfd-2 causes cpu overuse and overheat" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390733
<penguin42> scizzo-: You don't know if that's the problem IdleOne is seing
<scizzo-> nope
<scizzo-> all I am saying is to look for a report before doing a new one
<IdleOne> in that report it suggest he can get to terminal to kill gconfd-2
<penguin42> scizzo-: The bug is a bit weird as well; I mean gconf-d might eat CPU but it's only bad hardware that fails under 100% cpu
<IdleOne> my system totaly becomes unresponsive
<scizzo-> !bug 389686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389686 in metacity "compiz --replace fails to kill metacity, resulting in cpu overload" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389686
<Trewas> scizzo-: thanks for pointing out those bugs, no need to file a new one as it's known... and matt zimmerman has commented on one of those, so I can be fairly certain it will be looked after :)
<scizzo-> well from what I can see is that all of those bugs are the same issue all the way...since one of them is noted to the gnome-bugs this should be a upstream metacity error
 * penguin42 doesn't seem to have that; I guess it might be with compiz only
<scizzo-> penguin42: not sure
<scizzo-> penguin42: those are interesting bugs though
<Trewas> I don't use compiz and gconfd is not always wasting cpu, maybe it only happens after suspend
<scizzo-> anyone that has come across the error of panel running when trying to run gnome-shell though? mine crashes directly
<jonathonf> scizzo-: it's a conflict between xulrunner versions
<jonathonf> remove xulrunner-1.9 and it should work
<scizzo-> jonathonf: will give it a try
<scizzo-> jonathonf: nice thanks
<jonathonf> np, saw it in the forums
<penguin42> why? Does gnome-shell use xul?
<scizzo-> penguin42: yes
<giles_> Is is possible to configure gdm so that the user logo is the photo in account information
<giles_> instead of the grey cluedo man?
 * penguin42 remembers many years ago that some of the xdm logon things would use an image file in your home directoryh
<giles_> penguin42: It seems to make sense to me that if you set your user photo, other apps (like gdm and pidgin) would use it.
<giles_> I was thinking of making a FR.
<penguin42> giles_: Yeh sounds reasonable
 * scizzo- remember trying tvwm
<scizzo-> hehe
<giles_> penguin42: I can't find any features like it in gnome bugzilla
 * penguin42 wonders if it's a generic Gnomeism or something ubuntu specific?  I suspect it's generci
<penguin42> ic
<giles_> penguin42: I don't know if its can be done via configuration, or whether it would have to be a feature of gdm/gnome
<penguin42> giles_: No I don't know - put a bug report in?
<qense> is there a good guide for bridging your network for use with a VM? I can't find anything good, everything that seems to work doesn't show up in virt-manager
<qense> I'm asking here because I use karmic
<giles_> qense: virtualbox?
<qense> kvm
<qense> is it easier with virtualbox?
<eMyller_> for curious about kde: http://tr.im/kdescreenshots :)
<giles_> you just choose a bridged network type in the gui
<qense> that's the problem: in libvirt applications bridged networks don't show up
<giles_> qense: I don't have any experience with kvm sorry.
<qense> thanks anyway for your suggestion
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hi
<kaddi> hi
<durt> what's with the distribution upgrade?
<kaddi> whats with it?
<durt> had an issue with a couple of kde packages last night, I'm running Xubuntu, only needed them for K3B, so removed, now I started update manager, it asks to do a partial distribution upgrade? what gives?
<scizzo-> durt: broken dependencies
<durt> then why ask to remove 3 packages and bring in 71 new packages?  most of which are stuff I removed a long time ago, not related to the kde package conflict.
<scizzo-> maybe they are replaced by other packages
<scizzo-> durt: run a: sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade to check package list and so on
<scizzo-> durt: this is a very common case when it comes to deps changes and so on
<durt> yes, I know. Maybe I'm not familiar with update manager, I would have thought that this would have been taken care of with a regular update, not a 'partial distro upgrade', now I have to get rid of bluez, brasero and all the other carp I hate :(
<durt> *crap
<scizzo-> I like brasero....nothing wrong with it
<durt> I seem to have hardware issues, hence using K3B or Xfburn.
<scizzo-> ok
<jonathonf> grr... keep getting apps crashing with things like "CRITICAL:root:Duplicate object id 'alignment3'" This is a bit annoying
 * penguin42 really needs to turn off graphical smileys; they don't work well with object paths like that 
<scizzo-> penguin42: ?
<scizzo-> penguin42: in what?
<penguin42> jonathonf's comment above
 * penguin42 got a big fat smiley between root and uplicate
<scizzo-> penguin42: xchat?
<jonathonf> lol
<penguin42> pidgin
<scizzo-> haha
<dodecanese> my cat told me: she has to use word, but i only got open office
<dodecanese> is it hard for her to change?
<penguin42> maybe you can't teach an old cat new tricks?
<BluesKaj> dodecanese, Open Office is supposed to be able to read Word documents,  http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Microsoft_Word_Files.html
<mac_v> hmm... if a partition is mounted by another user and has not been unmounted , will the partition not be visible?
<mac_v> to others?
<penguin42> I'd say it would normally be visible
<burner> anyone know how to fix the cups-pdf printer?  It's supposed to go to ~/PDF, but nothing shows up there.  I've reinstalled cups-pdf and the printer shows fine, but no output
<dodecanese> how cna i install KDE?
<dodecanese> i got ubuntu, i want KDE and GNOME
<kaddi> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<dodecanese> thanks
<dodecanese> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<jonathonf> i thought kde 4.3 was latest...
<kaddi> it might need an update..
<malnilion> Considering xorg.conf no longer exists, how would one manually go about enabling UXA acceleration?
<hifi> xorg.conf
<mobious> hey all
<penguin42> malnilion: It doesn't stop you having an xorg.conf it just doesn't create one by default
<malnilion> penguin42, noted, so I just add the appropriate devices section and options?
<hifi> I think there is no way to change graphics driver settings than from a vendor panel (nvidia/ati) or xorg.conf
<hifi> though the vendor panels probably output a xorg.conf
<DanaG> hmm, UXA is Intel... should be on by default, shouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> I still have an xorg.conf ...useless as it may be to edit with any success  ")
<hifi> malnilion: minimalistic approach works, create a empty xorg.conf and add only the device section
<malnilion> DanaG, I think there are issues with stability so by default it is not enabled.  I want to test Desktop Effects, though, dammit :P
<mobious> could anyone point me to the right post .. just reinstalled and upgraded to karmic .. i get mouse and background then freeze after login ... cant find the right post with tty steps to fix this
<malnilion> DanaG, I guess UXA might be "enabled" by default, but maybe I don't have Kernel Mode Setting enabled.
<kaddi> kms IS enabled by default since alpha3
<kaddi> sry about the capslock
<penguin42> malnilion: grep for uxa in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> grep -i uxa
<DanaG> i for "ignore case"
<penguin42> indeed, the i's have it
<malnilion> DanaG, (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<DanaG> That seems to indicate it being enabled.
<penguin42> malnilion: Is your problem you can't do compiz?
<malnilion> Yes.
<penguin42> malnilion: What graphics hardware do you have?
<malnilion> intel mobile 945GME, I believe
<penguin42> malnilion: Me too; it seems to have got blacklisted or the like?
<malnilion> Perhaps, but I've done some googling and people seem to have been able to get compiz working.
<penguin42> on 945 on karmic?
<malnilion> I've had trouble finding guides on how to get it enabled on karmic.
<penguin42> it isn't clear to me if it's ment to be disabled because of some insability or if it's a bug
<DanaG> try running 'compiz --replace &' in console.
<malnilion> Huh, it says in that log that AIGLX is enabled as well.
<malnilion> DanaG, hehe, that worked.
<DanaG> hmm, so it looks like compiz is fine, then.
<DanaG> oh, and to make it so compiz won'
<malnilion> So should I kludge Gnome to run that on startup?
<DanaG> won't end when you close the terminal, now run 'disown'.
<DanaG> You should be able to use the gnome appearance thingy.  Just cancel the "searching for drivers" thing.
<malnilion> Oh, okay.
<meoblast001> hi
<scizzo-> hello
<meoblast001> will there by any chance be any more PulseAudio fixes in the next version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<itswhatev> speaking of pa.. what do i need to do in order to capture the internal mix of the sound card?  for recordmydesktop or other similar
<ubernoober> hey all can anyone help me ..hangs on login
<kaddi> ubernoober: can you log into the tty?
<ubernoober> yup im there now
<kaddi> can you start the displaymanager from there? maybe you'll get an error message or something giving mor insight into the problem
<ubernoober> startx?
<ubernoober> gives errors .. fatal server error .. allready active for display 0
<ubernoober> @kaddi the problem is known .. i juct cant find the post anymore ;[  think its intel 82830 gcc related
<kaddi> ubernoober:  :( I've had my problems with intel as well. I know there a reps for updated X and such for jaunty, maybe the same exists for karmic and will help you?
<ubernoober> boots fine no errors . login screen comes up , enter password and cursor spins then hangs there , mouse moves .. kb frozen
<ubernoober> i had karmic up and running before this .. fixed the intel problem great  .. now im stuck @ login
<kaddi> ubernoober: did you apply any updates that might have broken your install?
<kaddi> (do you happen to have kde and gnome installed and could crosstest?)
<ubernoober> its a fresh install jaunty updated , then upgraded , then updatemanager -d
<kaddi> ubernoober: sorry I didn#t see your first question. I meant "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" if you are using gnome as default, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" if you are using kde
<ubernoober> lastnight .. so nothing installed @ all
<kaddi> to restart your displaymanager
<ubernoober> ok will try
<ubernoober> psgnome
<ubernoober> command not found
<ubernoober> nothing in caps?
<kaddi> no, but I'm only really familiar with kde, so maybe the command is different for psgnome
<ubernoober> gnome ..ps
<kaddi> ah, lol, I was wondering.. had never heard of psgnome :p
<ubernoober> ;p
<DanaG> !info psgnome
<ubottu> Package psgnome does not exist in karmic
<ubernoober> ... lol!gnome
<kaddi> ubernoober: are you sure that gnome is installed? (it did work on jaunty I suppose?)
<ubernoober> yup .. sortaif you couldread it
<ubernoober> space bar is sticky ;[ sry
<ubernoober> im guessing that apt uninstall gmome  and reinstall wont work
<vahirua> hi, I just installed kubuntu karmic and for some reason I keep getting "No such file or directory" for a lot of stuff... it might be because of a missing symlink to kde4.py?
<kaddi> it might be worth a try... at this stage I would guess it can't hurt..
<ubernoober> its a tester for shure lol nothing on the drive so y not
<BluesKaj> ubernoober, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<popey> itswhatev: jack
<itswhatev> popey: just install it and i'm gold or configure something specific?
<kaddi> ubernoober: maybe try and see if you can run karmic from a live-cd as well?
<ubernoober> no burner ;[
<ubernoober> acer travelmate 220 14 yrs old
<kaddi> ubernoober: hehe and I thought I stood out with my 661 ;)
<ubernoober> i still got a 580 mb hd kicking around
<popey> itswhatev: needs starting, use jackctl to configure/start it
<kaddi> hehe, the 661 was my first pc.. and it came with 40Gb of harddisk! :o
 * penguin42 flings his 64MB 5.25" FH disc at ubernoober
<ubernoober> i had 12' floppies on mine
<popey> itswhatev: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Mixing_A_Podcast_In_Ardour_-_Part_1 that screencast talks a little about jack
<ubernoober> lol penguin
 * ubernoober fondly remembers his comoidor "pet"
<NoelJB> ubernoober, what kind of graphics card?
<ubernoober> in the acer its a intel 82830m gcc rev 4 i think
<ubernoober> 8 or 16 meg ;[
<NoelJB> ubernoober, ah, sorry.  probably can't help,  if you'd said nvidia, I'd have had a good guess on the problem.
<ubernoober> me too lol
<ubernoober> had this happen 2 weeks ago when i first tried this , googled it and found a post in launchpad or ubuntu forums ... tty in change a file"cant remember" and reboot
<ubernoober> cant find it now ... 4 hours searching
<penguin42> hmph, X died
 * penguin42 has had little look with describing poorly repeatable X crashes
<x1250> mmm, nautilus 100% cpu usage is making me sick :S
<tux> i thought they were replacing rhythmbox with banshee?
<NoelJB> x1250, GUI apps freezing while I type, with high IOWAIT is driving ME nuts.  :-)
<x1250> nothing compared to my EXT4 data loss yesterday :), more than 6 hours of kdenlive wasted, haha. I love EXT4 :/
 * x1250 sighs
<penguin42> x1250: I'll switch to ext4 in a few years....
<NoelJB> x1250, yikes ... penguin42 I figure 2011 or so.
<x1250> data=journal fixes the issue, or at least thats what the web says. I wonder why EXT4 ubuntu defaults are so insecure. A power outage will make your files 0 bytes, by default. Insane.
<virtuald> what's the default data=?
<x1250> I think its ordered.... from a webpage:
<x1250> * ordered mode
<x1250> In data=ordered mode, ext4 only officially journals metadata, but it logically
<x1250> groups metadata and data blocks into a single unit called a transaction.  When
<x1250> it's time to write the new metadata out to disk, the associated data blocks
<x1250> are written first.  In general, this mode performs slightly slower than
<x1250> writeback but significantly faster than journal mode.
<x1250> and its true, journal is slower.
<penguin42> I think there is some work pending to get a compromise between the modes
<andresmujica> normally the best tradeoff between performance and security is ordered... journalling the metadata and no the data itself  even NTFS use it
<tgpraveen1> !info libtheora
<ubottu> Package libtheora does not exist in karmic
<penguin42> tgpraveen1: There's a libtheora0
<tgpraveen1> !info libtheora0
<ubottu> libtheora0 (source: libtheora): The Theora Video Compression Codec. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-2.1build1 (karmic), package size 282 kB, installed size 764 kB
<x1250> andresmujica, I was using ordered when lost my data. I had a power outage and was editing a project in kdenlive. Rebooted, and boom, 0 bytes.
<x1250> bad luck maybe, but it happened twice!
<andresmujica> sadly, it seems to be flacky in ext4... it's the ext3 default too...
<penguin42> x1250: My understanding is there is a defined way for apps to ensure there data is saved in that case (and it's standard posix semantics but most people don't quite follow it)
<x1250> /var/log/./messages:5466:Aug 20 22:31:13 daniel-laptop kernel: [   13.651969] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<x1250> penguin42, yeah, but I talked to some kdenlive devs and they said they wouldn't do it. And people say posix is just flawed and should be changed. I agree on that one.
<x1250> (on that specific matter)
<malnilion> Anybody know a good way to trick websites into thinking you have an older version of Flash?
<NoelJB> malnilion, no, and I've had that experience with a bank a while back.
<malnilion> MySpace is the offender for me
<NoelJB> malnilion, ah well MySpace is taking themselves out of relevance, so good luck getting anything fixed on that service.
<malnilion> Right-o, it's a shame that bands I listen to almost exclusively use it.
<NoelJB> I didn't realize that anyone over the (mental) age of tween still did.
<malnilion> Yeah...small bands have a tendency to set up a myspace page rather than hire a web developer and pay for costs associated with running a website.
<malnilion> And it's funny, too, because I'm pretty sure a lot of them pay someone to jazz up their myspace pages, lol
<malnilion> But yeah, I've always hated the site.
<nhasian> how come the daily build only has the alternate install cd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<malnilion> nhasian, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cyberkilla> Anybody know about the nvidia drivers? I'm having serious problems as of this morning.
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, what problem?  And which driver is installed?
<cyberkilla> Hello!
<nhasian> malnilion, ah thank you!
<cyberkilla> It is driver 185.18.36
<cyberkilla> I was nagged to do a "partial upgrade" this morning.
<cyberkilla> It installed 24MiB of extra packages
<NoelJB> OK.
<cyberkilla> One of the new packages was clearly an nvidia driver...
<cyberkilla> It asked me to reboot to complete the upgrade..
<NoelJB> the partial may have been related to codec stuff that hasn't built properly.
<cyberkilla> Unfortunately, it booted into the console, as X failed to start.
<NoelJB> I still have 3 packages waiting to be replaced.
<popey> cyberkilla: i had the same
<popey> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185   fixed it
<cyberkilla> I believe I fixed it by editing the xorg.conf file
<nhasian> yeah i havent done the distribution update yet for the nvidia stuff.  i think it will be a normal update when all parts are released right?
<cyberkilla> It hadn't fully installed the driver.
<cyberkilla> However, once I had the driver working, I ran into another problem.
<NoelJB> nhasian, the only things that haven't updated for me are libavformat52 libpostproc51 libswscale0
<cyberkilla> The driver is unstable; it displays artifacts on the screen, flickers, hangs and eventually reboots the laptop.
<popey> cyberkilla: you should file a bug using the commend "ubuntu-bug nvidia-glx-185"
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, boot to a recovery console. try to purge and reinstall the driver.
<cyberkilla> Okay.
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, you could also try nvidia-glx-190 if you are so inclined.  I used that until yesterday, when nvidia finally got a 185 out that actually works.
<cyberkilla> I will try that. I actually tried "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*" and put everything back manually
<NoelJB> so 190.18.03 was working just fine.
<cyberkilla> But the same problem exists. I'll try purging
<cyberkilla> I tried 190 too
<cyberkilla> same problem
<bjsnider> cyberkilla, what card is this?
<NoelJB> Oh, then something sounds a bit more b0rked.
<cyberkilla> It is a Sony Vaio VGN-AR41E with an NVidia 8400M GT
<NoelJB> ah, bjsnider is the team maintainer for the nvidia PPA.  :-)
<bjsnider> ever try it with windows?
<cyberkilla> It works with Vista, which sits in a tiny partition just incase Ubuntu breaks.
<bjsnider> maybe your hardware is busted
<bjsnider> are you at the console right now?
<cyberkilla> Also, it worked fine until this morning, JUST after the upgrade
<popey> cyberkilla: please, file a bug
<cyberkilla> A bit coincidental for the hardware to break just after the update.
<bjsnider> i thought you said it didn't work even when it worked
<BUGabundo> what's the best app to search for dupes among 1TiB of files??
<cyberkilla> I'm not on the console
<cyberkilla> I'm using the vesa driver
<popey> BUGabundo: fdupes
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The whole files?
<bjsnider> open up the console and run dkms status
<BUGabundo> thanks popey
<cyberkilla> And I have booted into Windows Vista with it's Aero glass working fine (which requires acceleration)
<cyberkilla> okay
<BUGabundo> penguin42: merge of 4 older disk to a new one for backups
<cyberkilla> nvidia, 173.14.16: added
<cyberkilla> strange message
<penguin42> popey: Oh cool, I didn't know about fdupes
<bjsnider> wha?
<BUGabundo> attention everyone with Nvidia probs: distupgrade now. module require so
<cyberkilla> Although I have been swapping in and out of 173 and 185 to see if there was a difference
<cyberkilla> okay
<bjsnider> ah, i see
<bjsnider> the 173 won't build ont he new kernel
<cyberkilla> Clearly not. It doesn't even get into X
<BUGabundo> I got safe
<BUGabundo> I was worried yesterday
<BUGabundo> but then I did aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> and got new modules
<BUGabundo> all O K
<bjsnider> why doesn't upgrade-manager do this for people?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<cyberkilla> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<cyberkilla>   nvidia-185-libvdpau{u}
<cyberkilla> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cyberkilla> that is what it's telling me
<BUGabundo> maybe its one of those were *partial* updates helpd
<BUGabundo> lol
<bjsnider> cyberkilla, remove all traces of the 173 driver
<cyberkilla> understood
<BUGabundo> cyberkilla:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: do you know why so many times that stops after update?
<cyberkilla> if I remove all traces, it pulls away nvidia-common
<BUGabundo> and doesn't excecute the && ?
<cyberkilla> is that important?
<cyberkilla> it doesn't seem to find anything in jockey without it
<cyberkilla> should I leave the modaliases for 173?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, all i know is that i never have to run command-lin upgrade commands
<BUGabundo> I like it
<cyberkilla> Doesn't matter, I've done it
<cyberkilla> but I've left nvidia-common installed
<bjsnider> cyberkilla, no, take out the modaliases too
<cyberkilla> okay
<cyberkilla> done
<bjsnider> cyberkilla, remove nvidia-common
<bjsnider> this old crap is mucking up the works
<cyberkilla> I have done: )
<cyberkilla> What now?
<bjsnider> install nvidia-glx-185
<cyberkilla> okay
<bjsnider> and the modaliases package
<bjsnider> that will give you alisting in jockey
<BUGabundo> popey: time fdupes -rSm . ; 14 duplicate files (in 1 sets), occupying 0 bytes.; real	0m0.005s
<bjsnider> after it finishes, run dkms status
<cyberkilla> ok
<BUGabundo> not sure if that is so good LOL
<cyberkilla> okay, it's installed
<bjsnider> it says installed?
<cyberkilla> nvidia, 185.18.36, 2.6.31-6-generic, i686: installed
<bjsnider> now assuming your xorg.conf file isn't full of obfuscated nonsensery, it will start after a reboot
<cyberkilla> it's almost empty
<cyberkilla> just the bare minimum stuff that was there in the first place
<bjsnider> and the nvidia driver
<cyberkilla> It will boot, but it will display artifacts, forcing me to jump to a tty and set it to vesa
<cyberkilla> I'll try though
<cyberkilla> will you hang around for me to return?
<bjsnider> yeah
<cyberkilla> thanks a lot:)
<bjsnider> maybe you aren't giving it enough ram
<cyberkilla> I have 2GB
<cyberkilla> it has 128 dedicated
<bjsnider> i'd dedicate 512
<BUGabundo> doh
<cyberkilla> i don't think it shares any in ubuntu. In vista, it can dynamically allocate system memory if it needs more
<cyberkilla> rather than in XP, where it reserves a chunk and makes your ram lower
<bjsnider> you can't change it thru the bios?
<BUGabundo> I was running fdupes on the wrong dir
<BUGabundo> lolol
<cyberkilla> It has always worked before though. Why would it change now?
<cyberkilla> Also, it DOES display some incorrect statistics in the nvidia control panel
<cyberkilla> It says it has more than 128 VRAM
<cyberkilla> but it's lying, unless it's counting something it's allocated from system ram
<bjsnider> install the nvidia-settings-190 package
<cyberkilla> okay
<dongle> when gdm fix will be released ? bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/410475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410475 in gdm "gdmsetup crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Fix released]
<cyberkilla> since I'm in vesa, I fear it will not work
<cyberkilla> I will only be able to test it after the reboot
<bjsnider> i didn't mean test it without the nvidia driver loaded
<cyberkilla> :)
<cyberkilla> okay, back in 5
<dongle> yeah gdm is working but have to start by sudo gdm from console
<dongle> any workaround
<cyberkilla> Hello again
<cyberkilla> It hasn't worked
<cyberkilla> I can only stop it from crashing by pressing CTRL+ALT+F5 as soon as it shows artifacts
<cyberkilla> then I can return to X
<cyberkilla> what can I do? this driver clearly has issues with me
<bjsnider> what was the last driver that worked?
<NoelJB> If you think that  .31 worked, that is still in the main repos.
<cyberkilla> Hello?
<bjsnider> cyberkilla, what was the last driver that worked?
<cyberkilla> 183, i think
<bjsnider> there wasn't one
<cyberkilla> I'm not sure what it was, because I didn't expect a new "stable" driver to fail
<cyberkilla> it was a 18x
<bjsnider> ok
<NoelJB> bjsnider, since it broke on cyberkilla this morning, dpkg.log should have the data on which one was removed.
<cyberkilla> Hello?
<cyberkilla> I am sorry about that. I have had a full conversation with you before I realised nmapplet had crashed with X
<cyberkilla> I don't know how long this will last before another crash:)
<cyberkilla> As I said whilst offline, I can prevent the system crash if I switch to a TTY when I notice any artifacts in the X session
<cyberkilla> I can then return to the X session for a small period of time.
<cyberkilla> The degredation is hastened by moving windows, opening new ones, etc.
<cyberkilla> This leads me to believe that the problem is with memory
<cyberkilla> As soon as it starts allocating memory, the problems occur
<cyberkilla> The nvidia settings manager states 512MiB of memory is available, but I know for a fact that the card only has 128 installed
<cyberkilla> ping
<cyberkilla> Hello?
<dodecanese> 512mb is shared with system memory
<dodecanese> so you got 128mb dedicated vram and 384mb is sysmem
<cyberkilla> shared, as in "reserved", or shared as in "allocated if needed"?
<dodecanese> shared as allocate
<dodecanese> if needed
<cyberkilla> ah, good
<dodecanese> my gfx card has 2gb, and could access to 8gb textures when needed
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, since it broke this morning, dpkg.log should have the data on which driver was removed.
<cyberkilla> NoelJB, I have installed 185
<cyberkilla> And removed all others.
<cyberkilla> 185.18.36
<cyberkilla> It obviously doesn't work with my hardware, which is odd for a "stable" driver release.
<cyberkilla> Unfortunately, there are no alternatives in the repository now.
<cyberkilla> Is nobody else complaining of the same thing?
<dongle> cyberkilla: :)
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, I meant to answer bjsnider's question about which one had been working before this morning's upgrades.
<dongle> cyberkilla: can you repeat ur problem
<cyberkilla> I can find threads in the forum that mention the failed X lauch, but everyone is fine after they install the driver properly.
<cyberkilla> In my case, I have installed the driver, but it is unstable.
<cyberkilla> Okay, this is my problem...
<cyberkilla> This morning, I checked the update manager.
<cyberkilla> It told me there was an update. I clicked to look, and a "partial upgrade" dialog popped up.
<cyberkilla> I complied, and clicked to recieve the upgrade.
<cyberkilla> It installed 24MiB of packages, including an nvidia driver.
<cyberkilla> It asked me to reboot the computer to complete the upgrade.
<cyberkilla> After the reboot, X did not start, because the upgrade had failed to install one of the driver's packages.
<cyberkilla> It might not have changed the xorg.conf either, but I can't recall now. FYI, it is set to nvidia, now, so that is not the problem.
<cyberkilla> I managed to fix the issue by installing the missing package(s).
<cyberkilla> Having installed the packages, I found that X would start
<cyberkilla> I managed to log into my user account, but from there trouble started.
<bjsnider> this only started this morning?
<cyberkilla> In fact, there were often artifacts at the login screen, so it wasn't something that appeared after logging in.
<cyberkilla> yes, immediately after the upgrade
<bjsnider> well, try the 190 driver
<cyberkilla> The artifacts are the first thing I notice.
<cyberkilla> After that, the system hangs intermittently for a few seconds
<cyberkilla> The screen will often flicker, then there is the almost certain crash and automatic system reboot
<cyberkilla> I have rebooted so many times today that I've had two "routine HDD maintainence" checks
<cyberkilla> The driver is buggy, but so is the 190 driver
<cyberkilla> and the 173 driver doesn't even boot into X
<bjsnider> the 173 does not build on that kernel
<cyberkilla> fair enough
<cyberkilla> that explains why 173 fails
<cyberkilla> is there any alternative?
<dodecanese> 185.18.36
<cyberkilla> I have that one now
<cyberkilla> and it exhibits the same artifacts as the non-PPA
<bjsnider> try the karmic 180 driver. disable the ppa
<bjsnider> that should still be the older one
<cyberkilla> 180? it says it is a transitional package
<dongle> cyberkilla: can you check how much memory is being shared to vga via bios ?
<bjsnider> disable the ppa, install nvidia-glx-180
<cyberkilla> I don't think so
<cyberkilla> it's avaio
<cyberkilla> I Have almost NO controls in bios
<cyberkilla> only the ability to change date, time and boot order
<cyberkilla> don't ask me why. Sony are pathetic
<cyberkilla> *Vaio
<cyberkilla> okay, I'll try 180, but I didn't think it was a driver
<cyberkilla> it looks like a dummy package to move people to 185
<cyberkilla> I was right
<cyberkilla> it's just a package that depends on 185
<cyberkilla> Damn, this is annoying
<bjsnider> well, install theirs
<bjsnider> see if it works
<bjsnider> the .36 driver contains changes designed to enable it to work on quadro m chips. those changes could have introduced regressions in some other mobile chips
<dodecanese> heh
<dodecanese> anyone uses kde?
<dongle> dodecanese: :)
<NoelJB> dodecanese, KDE is Kool, but Gnome is Gnice.  :-)
<dongle> kde broke my fresh install. gdm,grub,nautilus,.Xauthority.... all sort of errors popping on fail install
<slacker_nl> is the newest kernel packaged? rc7/
<slacker_nl> ?
<dongle> specially kdebase-workspace-bin installation.
<cyberkilla> Back
<cyberkilla> the damned thing keeps dying on me.
<cyberkilla> I've tried 190 again, and it's no luck.
<cyberkilla> How can I get the driver I had originally?
<dongle> cyberkilla: hmm
<cyberkilla> I was convinced I had a 18x
<dongle> cyberkilla: use nvidia driver uninstall utility
<cyberkilla> I don't know what that is.
<dongle> cyberkilla: did you installed latest drivers from nvidia website ?
<cyberkilla> No
<cyberkilla> From the repository.
<cyberkilla> A PPA was suggested on a thread in the forum. It's the 185.18.36 version
<cyberkilla> but the 185.18.x version in the karmic repository (without PPA) still has the same problem
<cyberkilla> As does the 190.x driver in the PPA
<cyberkilla> So I don't know what's going on.
<cyberkilla> My hardware is marked as supported by the release notes
<cyberkilla> And the 185.18.36 release is supposed to be the stable release
<dongle> cyberkilla: try uninstalling all other driver versions. 96/173/180... once done, reinstall 185. run nvidia-xserver as sudo. reboot. hopefully it will work.
<bjsnider> nvidia-xserver? not familiar with that command
<dongle> nvidia-xserver = > nvidia-xconfig
<bjsnider> oh, good heavens don't use that crap
<bjsnider> that's what jockey is for
<dongle> it worked for me
<bjsnider> xconfig will put old garbage in the xorg.conf file
<dongle> it will backup first
<DefTone7> can someone tell what driver to use for my hp dv4-1435dx laptop? I need to set up the wireless.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-23
<dotblank> Im liking these daily updates
<penguin42> always gives a more interesting day
<dodecanese> usr/bin/dpkg retuned anerror code (1)
<penguin42> dodecanese: What did it do before that?
<janne> have your mobile broadbands stopped working in the last few weeks?
<dodecanese> i tried to install kde
<dodecanese> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dodecanese> then i restarted
<dodecanese> i hate this dependency hell
<dodecanese> how can i get rid of this problem?
<penguin42> apt-get will install all dependencies; that's not your problem - you would need to paste your full dpkg error to a pastebin somewhere
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: have you tried aptitude?
<BUGabundo> its MUCH better
<dodecanese> i have no clue how it works
<dodecanese> im logged in via putty
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: open a terminal and type
<BUGabundo> aptitude update
<BUGabundo> and then when it finishes, type
<BUGabundo> aptitude safe-update
<BUGabundo> after that install kde
<BUGabundo> aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> or you can simply use tasksel
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What does the safe- bit do?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: errr means its *safe* LOL
<penguin42> oh, that's OK then
<BUGabundo> penguin42: its replacing the plain *upgrade*
<BUGabundo> where it would not downgrade the bad depencies
 * penguin42 guesses it gives you a nice warm feeling it's safe
<penguin42> BUGabundo: On a different note; I don't think I got any follow up on that firefox upgrade script bug info I added
<BUGabundo> :\
 * penguin42 hopes it gets fixed in the next couple of months otherwise it's going to get messy on release day
<dodecanese> ok i try that and hope
<dodecanese> i tried to startx
<dodecanese> failed to load module "nvidia does not exist"
<dajhorn> nvidia-glx-185 is currently broken for many mobile devices.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/408561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408561 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "New stable release - 185.18.36 - should replace 185.18.31 ASAP" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dodecanese> ok and how can i downgrade the driver?
<bjsnider> it's broken for the quadro m chips
<dodecanese> its a gtx8800
<bjsnider> the others should work
<bjsnider> dodecanese, what does dkms status tell you?
<dodecanese> dkms?
<bjsnider> run the command dkms status
<dodecanese> nvidia, 185.18.31 2.6.31-6-generic, x86_64 installed
<bjsnider> well, you should not be getting a message that says nvidia module does not exist
<dodecanese> strange
<dodecanese> i want back to 180 drivers
<bjsnider> try sudo modprobe nvidia
<dodecanese> i try to start x
<dodecanese> failed to load module nvidia does not exist
<bjsnider> try uname -r
<dodecanese> generic 2.6.3-1
<bjsnider> no, that's not what it says
<dodecanese> 2.6.31.6-generic
<dodecanese> 2.6.31-6-generic
<dodecanese> i never touched the kernel
<cyberkilla> Hello again
<cyberkilla> Still have the same problem as before.
<dodecanese> i try to install the older stuff
<bjsnider> cyberkilla, i'm sure your issue is strictly packaging, not the driver itself
<bjsnider> i'd try removing all x-server related stuff and all nvidia stuff
<cyberkilla> hmm, I'm not sure how to do that.
<bjsnider> then reinstall ubuntu-desktop and the nvidia-glx-185 package
<bjsnider> just go through synaptic and search
<bjsnider> they've obviously decided to jump to 185 and transition everyone off the 180 stuff, and it hasn't gone smoothly
<cyberkilla> I wish they'd given a warning of some sort
<dodecanese> i have no synaptic
<dodecanese> i cannot startX
<cyberkilla> I know it's an Alpha, but honestly, it was pretty crude
<cyberkilla> How of the packages didn't even load
<cyberkilla> *half
<cyberkilla> I will attempt to follow your suggestions.
<cyberkilla> But this is starting to sound risky:) I hate configuring X. I remember back to the days of Fedora Core 1
<penguin42> cyberkilla: Well with a dev process you never quite know waht will break
<cyberkilla> I know. I'm don't mean to blame anyone. These things happen - usually it's my fault, but this time I don't think I'm guilty:)
 * penguin42 wonders if there is a graph anywhere of the number of people running the alphas - graphing the updates would be interesting
<cyberkilla> In truth, I brave the alpha because I know its kernel finally has support for my laptop's hotkeys.
<cyberkilla> But I usually end up installing them out of curiousity anyway.
<cyberkilla> This is the first Alpha build I have tested. I usually wait until the betas.
<cyberkilla> I have been running with the 190.x driver for an hour now.
<cyberkilla> I haven't moved any windows around, and tried not to open too much stuff. So far, I haven't rebooted.
<cyberkilla> But there are still artefacts when I cause too much repainting.
<cyberkilla> Recovered GPU Errors: 1
<cyberkilla> Which is interesting, as I noticed a fullscreen flicker then everything loaded again.
<cyberkilla> I've seen it as high as 14 today
<cyberkilla> I'm going to try to load FireFox
<cyberkilla> odd
<cyberkilla> It loaded maximised, but no reboot occured
<dodecanese> crap i cant reinstall that
<cyberkilla> Core temperature of graphics card: 73 C
<dodecanese> i get mad
<penguin42> toasty
<cyberkilla> for idle, yes, it looks hot to me
<cyberkilla> CPU is at 55C
<cyberkilla> hard drive is at ~35
<cyberkilla> It has been on all day though. It usually is
<cyberkilla> I suppose it's adequate for a laptop
<cyberkilla> Until this issue, only two things bothered me about ubuntu...
<cyberkilla> #1. My harddrive is one of those affected by the APM issue. It would load cycle itself to death. Interestingly, the setting is the same as in Vista, but vista doesn't upset it as much. I suspect that the filesystem caused the issue, with it's constant writes to the hard disk.
<cyberkilla> Now, instead of it being APM 128, it is APM 254, so it's running as fast as it pleases, with almost no energy saving.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and Vista never lets the drive sleeeeep, actually.
<cyberkilla> My solution is to manually set it to 192, which is a value I found in the specs
<DanaG> Something always pokes the drive.
<cyberkilla> No, mine sleeps
<cyberkilla> Which is surprising, I know
<cyberkilla> It gets to park it's head for a minute or two
<DanaG> I've never, ever, ever had a Windows system let the boot drive sleep.
<cyberkilla> In Ubuntu, it can't go 15 seconds
<cyberkilla> I disabled several services though
<DanaG> I've tweaked my stuff with laptop-mode-tools... set commit time to 5 minutes.
<cyberkilla> I am scared to do that tbh.
 * penguin42 seems to remember there was someone noticing firefox did a lot of syncs that might make that worse
<cyberkilla> Yes, I heard that too
<cyberkilla> Oh, and #2...
<dodecanese> i had to delete xorg.conf to start x
<dodecanese> damnid dillweed driver
<cyberkilla> My sound card is a pain. The headphones in karmic work, but only if I specifically set the audio output device to "headphones", which is quite amusing:)
<cyberkilla> And, the volume curve isn't so good.
<cyberkilla> The first 40% of the volume slider might as well not be there.
<cyberkilla> Only the last 60% is of any use, in terms of an audible volume
<cyberkilla> I don't mind so much though. Sony is very naughty with its hardware.
<cyberkilla> It has taken 3 years for someone to figure out the ACPI issues with this particular range of laptops.
<cyberkilla> dodecanese, what's your problem? Is it similar to my own?
<penguin42> cyberkilla: It seems a lot of ACPI implementations in laptops really really really suck
<dodecanese> i installed this dillweed driver crap 185, and couldnt start any X screen
<dodecanese> i use a gtx8800 not a mobile
 * penguin42 was reading about one today where something only showed up in the ACPI tables if the OS was Vista
<cyberkilla> I read that a while ago! Several of them to it. If you identify as Linux in ACPI, it sends you a broken table
<dodecanese> acpi tables are a gulasch soup
<cyberkilla> They claim it was an error, but it's all pretty questionable.
<dodecanese> wasted 3 hours for this crap
<dodecanese> next i never update a nvidia driver again
<dodecanese> i need it only for folding@home
<cyberkilla> I've spent all day trying to return to the level of functionality I had when I switched my computer on this morning:P
<dodecanese> im lucky its just a fileserver nothing productive
<cyberkilla> I wonder where the people who manage the nvidia drivers hang around.
<dodecanese> those drivers sucks
<cyberkilla> There aren't many people in the ubuntu forums that actually respond to you, even if there are thousands online.
<cyberkilla> You'd think they'd be straight in, making sure everyone knows the situation
<dodecanese> maybean, but always remember its a alpha release
<dodecanese> such things are supposed to happen
<cyberkilla> Since nobody has complained of the same issues I have, it seems like it's a separate issue.
<cyberkilla> But I don't see how it could be the case, since it started the moment I updated.
<dodecanese> ok i try it again with the drviver
<cyberkilla> What would cause artifacts if I caused too much repainting of the screen, but operated relatively normally if I tried not to do anything strenuous...
<dodecanese> so i can play supertux over vnc
<dodecanese> supertux rocks
<bjsnider> DanaG, i think if you turn off the pagefile or put the pagefile on another drive, the boot drive will sleep
<bjsnider> in windows
<DanaG> eh, I spend most of my time in Linux, anyways.
<bjsnider> dodecanese, did you reboot after doing the updates?
<dodecanese> lol 60gb harddrive
<dodecanese> yes it works
<dodecanese> i deleted xorg.conf and installed the driver again, rebooted
<MTecknology> I think I'm seeing some regression in the partitioning of the alternate cd.. configure lvm, raid, and encryption are always displayed and when you go to edit one
<MTecknology> every partition is listed as an option
<dodecanese> but i still cannot install kubuntu-desktop, got a error like that
<dodecanese> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu12_amd64.deb: Versuche, »/usr/share/kde4/apps/kcmsolidactions/solid-action-template.desktop« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket kdebase-workspace-data ist
<dodecanese> a weird error
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: did you try aptitude??
<dodecanese> im now in gnome
<dodecanese> synaptic
<x1250> what does it say? LANG=C
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: USE THE DARN APTITUDE
<dodecanese> i had the same error with aptitude
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you sounds incredulous, suh
<BUGabundo> dodecanese: then wait for the files to build
<BUGabundo> if by wendsday its still not fixed file a bug
<dodecanese> ok
<dodecanese> the fnord is everywhere
<dodecanese> maybe its because i added a deb
<dodecanese> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<dodecanese> gnight sokrates try to sleep
<dodecanese> dammid i cannot activate desktop effects
<bjsnider> then you aren't running the nvidia driver
<dodecanese> i run the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> dodecanese, run the command glxinfo
<bjsnider> pastebin the result
<dodecanese> ok im back
<dodecanese> http://pastebin.com/m7e7801cc
<dodecanese> i had to repair my coffe machine, damn spastic coffe beans
<dodecanese> i listen some buckethead
<barrie> anyone been able to get atheros wifi working in karmic?
<xray7224> has anyone noticed in the gnome system montier under prosesses when you try and change a process priority the gnome system monitor crash's
<richardcavell> barrie_: yes
<richardcavell> atheros 5000
<barrie_> richardcavell: any way of getting it to work automatically?
<barrie_> also, does knetworkmanager work for anyone in karmic?
<richardcavell> barrie_: it works for me automatically
<richardcavell> Network Manager on GNOME is unreliable
<barrie_> really? I'm finding nm-applet works perfectly, but knetworkmanager doesn't connect to wireless at all, even though it recognises it
<barrie_> richardcavell: what's the driver package called?
<richardcavell> barrie_: not sure
<richardcavell> I'm installing stuff at the moment so I can't look it up
<barrie_> ok
<bjsnider> barrie_, the ath5k driver is included in the kernel
<bjsnider> there is a version that may or may not be better in the linux-backports-modules package
<Hew> Hi, any ideas on what has caused my system to break this morning?
<Hew> nobdy has reported Karmic breaking for them recently?
<dtchen> in what manner?
<dtchen> (it works fine locally)
<Hew> When I try booting it doesn't start gdm
<Hew> it drops me to a terminal
<dtchen> what are your graphics hardware and X driver version?
<Hew> ah I got the new nvidia-glx-185
<Hew> that's probably the culprit
<dtchen> works ok for my hardware. was the driver correctly compiled by dkms and loaded?
<Hew> I'm not sure, I just updated last night and this morning it's not working :-(
<Hew> I'm on a LiveCD atm
<dtchen> well, that's where i'd start looking, e.g., see what dkms spits out during startup (you'll need to disable xsplash/usplash temporarily)
<Hew> dtchen, is that boot stuff logged somewhere?
<dtchen> Hew: well, not in any pretty manner, but yes- /var/log/dkms_autoinstaller
<Hew> ok thanks
<dtchen> Hew: dmesg is of course in /var/log/dmesg
 * Hew has a Nexuiz tournament tonight he cannot miss! :o
<Hew> brb
<DanaG> hmm, gnome-bluetooth doesn't make the distinction between my two different bluetooth adapters I now have connected.  =þ
<Hew> dtchen, I couldn't see any problems in /var/log/dkms_autoinstaller or /var/log/dmesg, although I did notice "modprobe vboxdrv failed" during startup
<Hew> I also tried startx which failed
<Hew> I will pastebin what I wrote down from that log
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder what actual advantages bluetooth 2.1 brings over 2.0.
<Hew> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/257881/
<dtchen> Hew: you need at virtualbox 3.0.4, probably
<dtchen> Hew: also, do you actually have the nvidia module and X driver?
<dtchen> e.g., see dpkg -l nvidia\*185\*|grep ^ii
<Hew> dtchen: I don't see why I wouldn't, it was working fine yesterday, I did apt-get dist-upgrade and I don't remember seeing anything important being removed
<dtchen> Hew: yesterday a bunch of the 185 stuff went in
<Hew> I will check again in a bit, it's an effort to keep switching between broken Karmic and LiveCD
<Hew> yes, I saw that :)
<Hew> -180 stuff got removed but I assume that was normal
<dtchen> i.e., you need at least nvidia-185-kernel-source, nvidia-185-libvdpau, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-glx-185, nvidia-common
<Hew> as for Virtualbox, I don't see why that would prevent me from booting, I hardly use that anyway
<Hew> ok, I will double check those are installed
<dtchen> the necessary fix for 2.6.31-rc6 is only in the latest vbox
<dtchen> also, why don't you just chroot into your karmic install from the live cd?
<Hew> I'm not sure how to do that..
<Hew> I'll give it a go
<DanaG> ugh, stupid PA keeps starting with my audio devices muted.
<DanaG> random, off-topic: har, now THIS... is overly shiny:
<DanaG> http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=6924&libid=1
<x1250> Without pulseaudio my sound recorder is having nightmares. I uninstalled pulseaudio because it was being annoying (sound issues), so I'm using alsa. It works ok, but I have no volume icon, for example. Thats not alsa's fault ofcourse.
<x1250> As I need a microphone, I will have to install pulseaudio, and hope the sound recorder gets fixed. Haha.
<holzmodem> hi, the current kernel introduce "debian" and "debian.master" directories, I want rebuild the last kernel but debuild fails (missing changelog), how can I build the packages?
<richardcavell> Does anyone here get a sound when logging on to Ubuntu?
<richardcavell> I don't get any sound when logging on
<rahman> Hi, I am using ubutnu 9.10 up-to-date. I can't enable compiz. I have a laptop with nvidia 9300m and 185.xx drivers are loaded
<shadeslayer> anyone who tried : kubuntu-firefox-installer ?
<robin0800> rahman: try killall gdm first
<rahman> and what is i915 kernel module for? I dont have mobile intel graphics but it is loaded
<RAOF> That's so that people who _do_ have intel cards get kernel mode setting.  I'm not sure why it remains loaded even when the hardware isn't there, though.
<rahman> should it be conflicting with nvidia driver? should it be the reason that compiz can't enabled? But glxgears runs smooth and glxinfo reports that nvidia is in use
<robin0800> rahman: its because compiz can't stop gdm as I told you
<rahman> killall gdm: no gdm processes found
<rahman> robin0800: ^
<dodecanese> heh
<dodecanese> i got a bananic problem
<dodecanese> my harddrive is dying from cancer, how can i copy the crap with dd?
<shadeslayer> dodecanese: shouldnt it be sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<robin0800> now compiz reload
<dodecanese> yeah later
<SwedeMike> dodecanese: ddrescue/dd_rescue
<dodecanese> the drive suffers from south korean flu
<robin0800> dodecanese: you mean swine flue
<dodecanese> no
<dodecanese> the flu was called samsungian pest before
<dodecanese> now i try a northern analog disk drive
<dodecanese> or should i call it eastern analog?
<rahman> robin0800: no change. $ compiz.real --replace
<rahman> compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<rahman> compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<RAOF> Disable metacity's compositor.
<RAOF> "gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false" in a terminal will do it; you can also do it with gconf-editor.
<rahman> RAOF: thanks man it worked
<rahman> :)
<rahman> RAOF: but I can only enable via console, appearance menu can't enable it still
<richardcavell> Does anyone here get a sound when logging in?
<richardcavell> Okay.  Does anyone not get a sound when logging in?
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: yeah i do get sound on login. make sure its not muted when i booted earlier sound was muted for some reason
<shadeslayer> did the servers just take a hit or whut
<shadeslayer> my speed went from 20 KBps to 1 KBps
<shadeslayer> and now its in Bytes :o
<|ns|nR8> what server
<shadeslayer> |ns|nR8: the main server
<mac_v> anyone using xorg-edgers?
<mnemo> mac_v: ask in #ubuntu-x
<shadeslayer> mac_v: whats that?
<mac_v> mnemo: thanx
<mnemo> it's bleeding edge drivers for X.org, really unstable stuff for testing
<mac_v> shadeslayer: thats for graphics card
<shadeslayer> mac_v: like the nvidia beta drivers?
<mac_v> i'm using ATI
<mac_v> yeah but those Nvidia too
<shadeslayer> mac_v: i have a nvidia beta driver (190.x.x.x)
<shadeslayer> wth..im still getting speeds in b/s
<Lademord> How do I upgrade to karmic alpha? 'update-manager -d' obviously doesn't work in KDE
<Lademord> (in Kubuntu that is)
<shadeslayer> Lademord: you can use a upgrade/live CD
<shadeslayer> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Lademord> Yeah, but I already have jaunty installed and don't want to burn another cd
<shadeslayer> Lademord: hold one sec
<Lademord> Damn, that UpgradeNotes wikipage is obsolete...
<shadeslayer> Lademord: update-notifier-kde -u.
<shadeslayer> in krunner
<shadeslayer> Lademord: also ubuntu+1 is the support channel for kubuntu 9.10 as well
<Lademord>  Remind me again... how do I open Krunner? I thought it was Ctrl + Space but that's not working
<shadeslayer> Lademord: alt+F2
<Lademord> thanks
<shadeslayer> Lademord: theres no . at the end
<shadeslayer> Lademord: update-notifier-kde -u
<Lademord> hmm... I get "No new upgrade available"
<Lademord> Ah, with -d it works
<Lademord> Thanks, I'll try upgrading now
<Lademord> Is there a list of known issues for Kubuntu somewhere?
<Lademord> (karmic alpha that is)
<hifi> what was the file again to change to allow startx over ssh?
<shadeslayer> Lademord: see : kubuntu.org
<Lademord> will do, thank you
<shadeslayer> Lademord: theres a release note page there
<mac_v> mnemo: ubuntu-x is dead :( no-one seems to be around , do you use edgers ppa?
<mnemo> mac_v: not right now, no.. I've used it a lot before though
<shadeslayer> brb
<mac_v> mnemo: i just need to know how to set kernel parameter radeon.modeset=1 , in grub2? this is not something i have done
<mac_v> before
<hifi> ah, dpkg-reconfigure helped
<mnemo> mac_v: i've never used grub2 (I upgraded my box to karmic so im still on grub1 I think)
<mac_v> mnemo: hmm... ok thanx anyway :)
<mnemo> mac_v: on weekday evenings (CET timezone) usually both bryce harrington and the guy that created xorg-edgers are hanging around in #ubuntu-x channel
<mac_v> mnemo: thanx for the info , i'll see if i cant get it right by today :)
<mac_v> i'll fool around a bit with grub2 by then ;p
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<penguin42> hi
<BluesKaj> still not connecting to medibuntu for media updates
<BluesKaj> have they changed their repos address?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Pick one of the addresses out of the dig and put that in your sources.list and see if that works?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, which dig /medibuntu address do you recommend
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: have you tried out the kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<BluesKaj> all iget is some ips
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I used aptitude to install FF 3.5
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: does it integrate with KDE?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , what do you mean by integration ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: does it look like it looks in gnome or does it use KDE's icon and theme etxc
<shadeslayer> *etc
<shadeslayer> oh yayy
<shadeslayer> 63 MB of upgrades
<BluesKaj> you have to edit manual settings for default in your email program if it's a pc hosted prog like thunderbird and default in system settings/default apps , and here in konversation ...dunno about gnome but it takes the themes used in other kde apps
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I'm not using FF atm, experimenting with chromium
<shadeslayer> ah
<BluesKaj> altho I have it installed
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well what's the name of the medibuntu repository?
<shadeslayer> the repos are *sooo* slow today
<BluesKaj> penguin42, http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic free and non free
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Replace the packages.medibuntu.org with the 88.191.79.39
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ip addys don't work in sources.list
<penguin42> can you ftp to that address?
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> hmm - I wonder if the server needs the hostname in the request
<BluesKaj> it 's a debian lighttpd server page , still being built
<penguin42> it might be set up to serve something more sane based on the hostname; well you could try the other IPs
<penguin42> (hostname based stuff does happen with http, but makes life harder to debug)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the source.list URL has to be specific , one need sthe the exact name in oder to fetch updates from it , such as : "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free"
<BluesKaj> err sources.list
<penguin42> ok, add an entry to your /etc/hosts   for packages.medibuntu.org for one of the ip's
<BluesKaj> penguin42, never heard of substituting edits in etc/hosts in place of /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'm just trying to get apt to force select one of the hosts - how would you do that?
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  I'm thinking medibuntu karmic server/repos is just not being hosted right now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Possible
<erisa__> I'm using NBR and see that there are dozens of maximus processes running.  Is that normal?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, anyway , what's the difference between /etc/hosts and /etc/apt/ contacting the address , if it isn't accepting queries
<penguin42> BluesKaj: There are multiple servers that have the packages.medibuntu.org address - I was suggesting you use /etc/hosts to forcibly select one
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what would such an edit in /etc/hosts/ look like ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: A line like     88.191.82.11 packages.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> penguin42, then how is it activated to look at that address ?
<BluesKaj> etc/hosts that is
<penguin42> BluesKaj: When apt does a name look up, the name switch code works through the definitions in /etc/nsswitch.conf and you should find the first entry on the line for host lookup is 'files' so it looks in /etc/hosts before anywhere else like dns
<mandrew> anyone here on the dev team of ubuntu 9.10?
<BluesKaj> mandrew, join #ubuntu-devel
<mandrew> thanks
<IdleOne> haha sorry mandrew I should of thought of that before
<IdleOne> but your on your way
<mandrew> ? :)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, i don't see an entry for "files" in the aptitude update
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's not in aptitude - I never said it was?
<BluesKaj> ok so I have to use apt ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Use whatever you normally use - the only thing adding stuff to /etc/hosts is change the way network addresses are looked up - by all programs
<IdleOne> mandrew: I sent you here just so you can be sent to the -devel channel. lol
<mandrew> ok :)
<BluesKaj> oops . penguin42 , I don't want it that bad ..I'll wait for a diff fix
<mandrew> Idle0ne do you know of anyone thats on the dev team?
<scizzo-_> !ask | mandrew
<ubottu> mandrew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mandrew> nice touch but it dont help me ;)
<scizzo-_> well the only thing you are doing is asking for developers but you have not put a good notice of why you would _need_ a developer....
<mandrew> well i think its better to talk to some one that can change things cuz i dont need help realy
<scizzo-_> right
<scizzo-_> mandrew: the only thing I am pointing to is that if you have a patch, bug etc then launchpad is there to help you with applying them to a product...
<scizzo-_> mandrew: if you are _wondering_ about something conserning Karmic you can go here and ask since there are ubuntu team members in here that can answer the questions you have
<BluesKaj> mandrew, why don't you just join the #ubuntu-devel chat and ask your question there .. i suspect you want personal attention like PM or something ...most chat members who are doing dev work don't have time for one on one help.
<mandrew> ok thanks
<mandrew> i dont realy need help with any problem i just wanted to make sure that they keep the 9.10 as it is cuz i now it just work out of the box on my netbook, ive spent last 2 month with probz on linux and to find a version that works
<mandrew> now it just works and im the happiest guy on earth
<scizzo-_> o.O
<penguin42> mandrew: Stuff will change over the next couple of months as things get fixed - but of course that might break thing; the important thing is to keep testing
<cdE|Woozy> and to file bugs if anything breaks :)
<penguin42> yep; as long as you do that regularly it's not too difficult to roll back to something that worked
<mandrew> is it possible to roll back?
<penguin42> mandrew: Individual packages normally yes, big changes are much more difficult
<mandrew> ok
<mandrew> ive toasted a netbook in my search for a working dist and things like that is expensive :)
<cdE|Woozy> toasted?
<penguin42> mandrew: Oh I doubt you've toasted the machine
<mandrew> killed it
<cdE|Woozy> how did you manage to do that?
<mandrew> they needed to change the moyherboard
<mandrew> just dont know im the biggest n00b out here ;)
<mandrew> motherboard*
<mandrew> but hey i still love linux lol
<penguin42> mandrew: I doubt Linux did that to it; either that or the repair guys were too dumb to know how to reinstall
<IdleOne> they probably looked for the recovery partition of windows
<mandrew> well i think i f-ed the bios up cuz i could not get it to boot up on the cd-reader
<mandrew> it could not even see the cd-reader
<mandrew> well i have to go thanks guys
<agent42> where should I report an "An internal system error has occurred" in kubuntu+1?
<penguin42> agent42: That's an unusual error - where exactly do you see that?
<agent42> I see when I hit Refresh in Software Updates
 * penguin42 hasn't seen that before
<penguin42> agent42: From a command line do    apt-get update     and tell me what happens
<agent42> sudo apt-get update?
<penguin42> yes
<agent42> how do I start command line in Kubuntu?
<scizzo-_> agent42: start a terminal
 * penguin42 can't remember the menu names in kubuntu, but I think it's under system and there is terminal
<scizzo-_> agent42: or konsole is the name in kubuntu
<agent42> ok, found konsole/terminal and performed sudo apt-get update, it fetched 108kB
<penguin42> did it give any errors?
<agent42> no errors
<penguin42> agent42: OK, try doing the update manager again and see if you get an error - just clarifying, this is KDE update manager?
<agent42> it KPackageKit
<penguin42> hmm, I don't know the KDE apps, so I'll hold my flippers up there and let other people help
<penguin42> although it's probably worth checking launchpad to see if any similar errors
<agent42> - and yes I get the error again
<penguin42> one for the KDE folks; you could try #kubuntu I guess
<penguin42> (do they have a +1?)
<burner> one way to find out :)
<agent42> i tried to go to #Kubuntu+1 and found you here :)
<penguin42> oh I see
<agent42> I found #393726 on launchpad, but error type and trace is different
<penguin42> probably best to create a new one then
<agent42> ok, will do
<dodecanese> kubuntu is broken
<ghostcube> --- dont kill the cd by stepping on it ---
<penguin42> does anyone know about editing menus in gnome?  For reasons I can't understand terminal has just decided that 'S' should start a new terminal and I can see it's got bound to that menu entry
<penguin42> oh got it, it appears if you type a key with the menu up it binds it - that's a bit too easy to screw up!
<agent42> :)
<penguin42> how do you attach a bug to multiple packages within Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hmm, where's the equivalent for /etc/modprobe.conf in karmic ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The files in /etc/modprobe.d
<BluesKaj> thx penguin42
<mnemo> penguin42: press "Also affects project" and then select a "project" inside the "distro" "ubuntu"
<burner> can anyone tell me why my sound doesn't show up as an output device?  The module is loaded when i run lsmod  http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png
<penguin42> mnemo: Acutally, it's the 'also affects distribution' one that lets you pick another package in ubuntu
<MTeck> Is anybody noticing really long dns lookup times in 9.10?
<MTeck> I also noticed a regression in security :(
<mnemo> penguin42: ah right.. sry for misleading you.. I didnt look at the page I just remember its one of those links :)
<mnemo> MTeck: what is the security regression?
<jonathonf> burner: try upgrading to the pulseaudio test5 in the pa PPA
<penguin42> MTeck: DNS seems OK for me
<MTeck> mnemo: I had two partitions on lvm inside LUKS (AES-128) - after I upgraded I got an error about not being able to find the device. I checked to make sure the UUID didn't change.
<penguin42> mnemo: It's OK - I used it for bug 417736 - although I can see the problem is evince it looked right the gnumeric guys should know since that's where the symptom appears
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417736 in gnumeric "[karmic] evince apparmor stops gnumeric previews" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417736
<MTeck> Apparently I can't file a bug right now
<MTeck> Now I can - mnemo does it sound like something I should file?
<burner> jonathonf: this ppa?  https://launchpad.net/~chrisirwin/+archive/cwi-pulseaudio
<mnemo> MTeck: so you lost all data on those partitions?
<burner> jonathonf: test5 is in karmic and I have it installed
<MTeck> mnemo: yup - fought with it for a couple days (about 8hr total) - just gave up yesterday
<penguin42> MTeck: Did lvm still show the lv's ?
<mnemo> MTeck: then I say definite file a bug on it.. that's a severe bug
<MTeck> penguin42: no idea - lvm was inside luks
<penguin42> MTeck: OK, so you had a normal partition that was luks'd then lvm inside that ?
<jonathonf> burner: ok - have you installed the pulseaudio udev module?
<MTeck> penguin42: ya
<burner> jonathonf: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-udev shows I have the latest version installed
<penguin42> MTeck: and at what point did it go wrong? Could you do the luksOpen ?
<jonathonf> burner: ok, i'm out of ideas :)
<jonathonf> oh, which kernel version? 31-6?
<burner> that's the one
<burner> thanks for trying to help me out anyway... i might have to try an older kernel to get back to rocking out
<jonathonf> you could try 31-7... ? it's not in the repos yet but has been built
<dotblank> hey does eclipse not work in karmic?
<dotblank> or rather installing it
<jonathonf> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc7/
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<burner> worth a shot... thanks jonathonf
<dotblank> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258129/
<MTeck> penguin42: I tried to turn on the system - if I tried to do it in single user mode I get a message about searching for encrypted devices or something like that. It waits for a long time than says it couldn't find any device with a certain id. I checked to make sure the id was right and proceded to give up and wipe things clean
<penguin42> MTeck: Ah this is the root filesystem encrypted? I don't really know how those work - but I would have tried from a boot cd and used cryptsetup luksOpen to try and open the encryption and then mount the lvms to get the data off
<MTeck> oh
<MTeck> where were you when I was asking earlier -_-
<MTeck> :P
<agent42> penguin42: I reported the bug in bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/417742
<penguin42> MTeck: Either asleep or eating; that covers most of my weekends
<MTeck> this was during the week ;)
<MTeck> I'm not too worried - only ~16 hours worth of work lost - I've done worse.
<penguin42> MTeck: Ah I don't irc while I'm working; I'd never get anything done :-)
<MTeck> :P
<legodude> any ideas why as soon as I start copying files involving a usb hard drive, the responsiveness of my system takes a dive?
<legodude> like mp3 playback will stutter, the mouse gets jerky
<legodude> and copying is going at ~4MB/s
<penguin42> legodude: That's a bit grim; it could be a straight forward bug - I'd check (from /proc/interrupts) if your usb interface is sharing interrupts with anything else (but even then it shouldn't do it) and I'd do a dmesg to see if there are any nasty errors
<mnemo> legodude: any error messages printed to "dmesg" while this happens?
<MTeck> It's bug 417750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417750 in ubuntu "[Karmic Regression] LUKS Partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417750
<legodude> everything seems to be on its own interrupt
<BluesKaj> penguin42, getting medibuntu to connect was a matter of blacklisting ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. The guys over at #medibuntu made the suggestion about blacklisting ipv6 cuz it was preventing the connection to their repos too. It was a matter of finding the proper place/file to blacklist it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hey now how many times did I say to you ipv6 ?
<legodude> mnemo: a couple errors that came up halfway through the copying process
<legodude> oh man
<legodude> this is unusable
<penguin42> legodude: Any particular errors?
<BluesKaj> ok, I must admit that you were correct but there was no way to fix it with the old method , like in intrepid etc so I wasn't convinced until I spoke to the medibuntu ppl.
<legodude> sorry, it is taking a second to even copy stuff around
<legodude> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Can not allocate SKB buffers
<legodude> swapper: page allocation failure. order:2, mode:0x4020
<legodude> two of those
<legodude> with associated call trace
<penguin42> legodude: That sounds worth reporting; the page allocation failure makes it sound like it's running out of memory and if that's the case no wonder it's going very slow - the question is why
<legodude> but htop reports 2gb being used
<legodude> with 4gb total ram and 1gb swap
<legodude> and those errors happened well after the copying operation started, do you still think they are related?
 * penguin42 isn't sure - but running out of memory is a normal good reason for machines to get that grindy slow
<mnemo> legodude: include all of dmesg when you report the bug, just to be sure
<penguin42> would also be tempted to include a few lines of the output of vmstat 1    while the copy is going
<legodude> 0 12 205640  27884  69436 1724756    0  144  3468  4192 2230 4681  8  5  0 87
 * penguin42 can't remember the columns
<legodude> er
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> just realized that
<legodude> I don't necessarily know why, but it seems like an interrupt or scheduler type problem to me
<legodude> I can run very cpu intensive tasks while all this is going on
<legodude> and they seem as quick as ever
<legodude> http://pastebin.com/d7c35f821
<penguin42> yeh that's because it's IO or memory not CPU that's run out
<legodude> should have mentioned cpu and memory intensive tasks
<legodude> although it is still complaining about memory in dmesg
<legodude> now with some dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d4aaa14ae
<MTeck> I'm having this bug too - 382473
<MTeck> Aside from the two bugs and slow dns lookups, 9.10 seems to be doing well
<jonathonf> #382473
<jonathonf> bug 382473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382473 in ubuntu "right-alt key not working after changing "keyboard layout change" key to "both alt keys together"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382473
<penguin42> legodude: Something is eating memory - not sure what
<legodude> I'm gonna try a reboot and some proper poking
<legodude> brb
<penguin42> legodude: But it's interesting from that vmstat that you have a lot of cached
<penguin42> oh
<legodude> okay
<penguin42> legodude: But it's interesting from that vmstat that you have a lot of cached - you shouldn't run out of memory with a lot of cache; it should drop some cache
<legodude> penguin42: yup
<legodude> okay, copying from internal disk to usb disk 1 gets me 92MB/s
<penguin42> legodude: So I think that's a bug and I'd file it against linux in ubuntu - you shouldn't run out of memory with lots of cache
<legodude> hrm
<jonathonf> dies xsplash do anything yet?
<jonathonf> !xsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsplash
<kaddi> !info xsplash
<kaddi> maybe?
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<BluesKaj> is there a known bug about dependency probs with kdebase-workspace-data on system is 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu12 being replaced by : kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu13) ?
<HazRPG> hey guys
<HazRPG> does anyone know how to re-enable ALT+F2 for the run command?
<HazRPG> since putting 9.10, I haven't been able to use it
<jonathonf> disable transparency on gnome-panel
<jonathonf> put it back to solid colour
<jonathonf> it's a completely random bug
<BluesKaj> HazRPG, dunno , I just right click on the desktop and choose the run command
<jonathonf> not solid colour, None (system theme)
<HazRPG> I've got it set to that though
<kaddi> HazRPG: have you checked the global shortcuts, maybe you just need to reset it again?
<BluesKaj> jonathonf, I have it set to transparency too, and alt+f2 works
<jonathonf> huh
<jonathonf> actually i've just tried it and now alt-f2 isn't working for me either
<HazRPG> hmmm... I clicked on keyboard shortcuts under system->preference and I got an "application problem" error
<BluesKaj> not using gnome so I can't replicate the error
<kaddi> me neither
 * penguin42 will try
<BluesKaj> kaddi, are you getting dependency errors when upgrading , namely with kdebase-workspace-data ?
<penguin42> HazRPG: Yep - it's screwed; if you report it and give me the bug number I'll confirm it
<edgy> Hi, kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu13) but 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu12 is installed
<edgy> penguin42: exactly!
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I'm having issues with my wifi, haven't updated in a couple of days
<edgy> how can I install the old version?
<HazRPG> penguin42: sure, although it told me I could report it at the moment because I need to update a few things first
<penguin42> HazRPG: OK, I'll see if it lets me do it
<penguin42> HazRPG: OK, it wants me to update libcups - but grrr
<HazRPG> penguin42: alright cool
<HazRPG> penguin42: heh, yeah same
<BluesKaj> edgy, yes I have the same error, apt is looking for the new one 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu13
<raymondjtoth> hi is 9.10 good to use
<DWonderly> Raymondjtoth: Define good to use
<raymondjtoth> and dose it havd gui
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: its still in development, so it's up to you - bare in mind there might still be a fair few amount of bugs
<raymondjtoth> was thinking of useing it
<edgy> BluesKaj: can't we revert back to the old ubuntu12 version?
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands to do
<penguin42> raymondjtoth: For me it's not too bad; some people have some nastier bugs - it's an alpha remember so it could do really nasty things
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.ca/1540527
<raymondjtoth> penguin42 dose it havd intel wireless driver in it
<darthanubis> edgy: looks like you had the same issue
<darthanubis> I missed the fix?
<penguin42> raymondjtoth: I think so, but I don't use wireless
<raymondjtoth> ok how i upgrade to 9.10
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, don't think there is one yet
<DWonderly> The UNRs soom to be working good... At least the Gnome one... I was having issues getting KDE UNR to connect WiFi. It will detect but connection is another problem
<darthanubis> raymondjtoth: read and follow the direction on the website, how else?
<raymondjtoth> ok
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: it should do, but again bare in mind there may still be some bugs in everything, so some things might work and some might not - for me intel wireless drivers are working fine
<raymondjtoth> ok
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: if your sure about testing it, make sure you understand it is still in development
<raymondjtoth> yes
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: best to try it on a machine that isn't used for your everyday stuff
<kaddi> i couldn't get any output with the latest alpha on my laptop,
<raymondjtoth> its on my lapy
<DWonderly> or, dual boot it <G>
<kaddi> it is rare, but you have to expect this kind of problems...
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: best way is to open up terminal (or ALT+F2) and type in "update-manager -d" (without quotes)
<penguin42> raymondjtoth: If you have a backup of critical stuff and you know how to get yourself out of a really screwed up system then give it a go
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: you should see "upgrade to karmic" or "upgrade to 9.10" on there
<darthanubis> ppl want to use an alpha but too lazy to read?
<HazRPG> raymondjtoth: make sure you backup before-hand just in-case
<darthanubis> we encourage this now?
<kaddi> no
<HazRPG> penguin42: right, update complete, it might need a restart - will be back in a moment
 * penguin42 is just waiting for his update - I'm just going to be afk for 5mins while I make my bed :-)
<BUGabundo> boas
 * penguin42 returns
<kaddi> wb
<kaddi> argh, karmic froze during the update process :/
<HazRPG> heh when I restarted - I ended up at the command line
<penguin42> HazRPG: For me this upgrade hasn't asked for a restart - so it isn't getting one
<HazRPG> don't know what happened there
<kaddi> that definitely is a first. XD "the program "unknown" has crashed"
<penguin42> kaddi: It's interesting you say that
<HazRPG> anyways, as I was saying when I restarted I ended up at a command line and not my desktop
<mnemo> kaddi: does it say what program crash if you look in "dmesg" ??
<HazRPG> didn't know the command to boot up gnome
<penguin42> kaddi: in the output of xlsclients  I have one called '<unknown>'
<kaddi> mnemo: actually I just saw in the details it says executable kdmgreet, and the crash is segmentation fault
<penguin42> HazRPG: startx should do it or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<HazRPG> ah cool
<HazRPG> right, brb then - lets see what happens
<kaddi> ok, i get a segfault in kbuildsycoca as well :/
<kaddi> i had to break an update in the middle of the configuration, what is the command for rerunning it?
<penguin42> HazRPG: Keybinding problem is 412732 and already got a fix committed and released
<HazRPG> penguin42: ooo cool
<HazRPG> right gonna see if I can get into ubuntu first lol
<kaddi> ok, kdm is crashing... anyone know how to configure wifi without a gui? (it's wpa2) There are some held-back packages and I hope they might resolve my problem
<nukedeath> Hello, I tired to install Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 4 with wubi on WIn 7, cant boot into ubuntu, it just reboots when i choose it in the boot menu
<nhasian> nukedeath, yeah wubi doesnt always work.  you should install ubuntu to its own partition or drive
<HazRPG> winner!
<nukedeath> Since im on a EEE, i will try å USB install and see what happens
<penguin42> HazRPG: What was it?
<HazRPG> for some reason it took off my nvidia drivers, but managed to get everything back up n running again - feeling rather pro right now :D
<nukedeath> i need to use 9.10 alpha because of the new artheros drivers on kernel
<BUGabundo> kewl pidgin 1.6 on PPA
<penguin42> ah, quite a few people been fighting Nvidia drivers on here in last few days
<HazRPG> some swish keyboard types and it was back
<BUGabundo> nukedeath: that's the wrong reason to use a devel verions
<BUGabundo> you could very well get mainline kernels
<HazRPG> for a moment I didn't think I'd be able to solve it - but I'm back :D
<BUGabundo> penguin42: so far so good here with nvidia on a 8400 GM
<nukedeath> i can try to upgrade the kernel, but how can i do that with no internet? xD
<penguin42> nukedeath: sneakernet
<BUGabundo> nukedeath: you are only now, aren't u?
<nukedeath> where can i get the newest kernel? :3
<jonathonf> kernel back port repo
<mrmcq2u> has anything been done on the new gdm beyond mockups?
<penguin42> Does anyone know anything that documents what actually happens on hibernate - I'm not interested in the kernel level (I think I vaguely understand that) - more the dbus/screenlock/*-kit's
<jonathonf> nukedeath: https://edge.launchpad.net/~a7x/+archive/kbp
<BUGabundo> no jonathonf
<BUGabundo> not there!!!
<jonathonf> ?
<BUGabundo> nukedeath: jonathonf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<HazRPG> penguin42: what was the bug number you sent me a second ago
<jonathonf> i've got that lernel running on a jaunty vostro and it's fine
<penguin42> HazRPG: bug 412732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412732 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keybinding-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412732
 * penguin42 pats ubottu
<Trewas> mrmcq2u: if they have done any kind of mockup or design before new GDM it comes as a surprise to me :)
<HazRPG> penguin42: cheers dude
<HazRPG> penguin42: fix commited, means that someone has patched it up and has put it in the git repo source code correct?
<penguin42> HazRPG: I think so; I guess it just has to bubble through to a package
<HazRPG> penguin42: but doesn't necessarily mean that there is a binary update that you can download just yet... (that would be my guess)
<penguin42> HazRPG: Yeh I think that's right
<HazRPG> penguin42: heh yeah
<nacho_> hi
<nacho_> have you got working gnome-shell?
<jonathonf> nacho_: make sure you've only got one version of xulrunner installed
<nacho_> ii  xulrunner-1.9                              1.9.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1                XUL + XPCOM application runner
<nacho_> and the 1.9.1
<jonathonf> ok, so remove one of them - ideally 1.9
<jonathonf> then gnome-shell --replace should work
<penguin42> is gnome-shell a window manager then?
<nacho_> jonathonf, yep
<nacho_> that was the problem
<nacho_> thanks
<graingert> hi
<BUGabundo> hi graingert
<jonathonf> penguin42: it's the wm for gnome3
<penguin42> jonathonf: Ah OK, I wasn't sure if it was actually a WM or just an additional app - hmm I'd better give it a go then
<DPic> so a couple of days ago some update came along and now gdm doesn't start
<DPic> graphics problem i assume
<jonathonf> it's pretty good. a little rough round the edges
<HazRPG> anyone having trouble with mobile broadband devices?
<BUGabundo> ME ME ME
<BUGabundo> finally fixed on trunk
<BUGabundo> for two weeks it didn't work HazRPG
<bjsnider> network manager trunk?
<BUGabundo> I had to downgrade to an older version
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: daily trunk ppa w00t
<HazRPG> lol
<HazRPG> ah right cool, didn't realise cos I barely use it
<HazRPG> but the one time I needed it, and couldn't use it lol
<bjsnider> that dude was using firefox 2
<HazRPG> bjsnider: which dude?
<bjsnider> graingert
<bjsnider> when he quit it said he was on firefox 2.0.0.20
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> well not everyone can be using FF 3.7
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20090821 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.7a1pre ID:20090821154453
<HazRPG> hehe
<gbs-wes> The latest update suddenly broke my. Nvidia card... And I can't find anything about it on google yet. Is this a known issue, and is there a fix/workaround?
<HazRPG> yeah, I know someone still one firefox 1 >_<
<bjsnider> oh come on
<bjsnider> you do not
<HazRPG> just because it runs faster - apparently
<bjsnider> you cannot be serious
<HazRPG> I'm serious
<gbs-wes> Does he also wear a tin-foil hat?
<HazRPG> I always use my pendrive to use the internet at his, with my portable firefox on it
<HazRPG> gbs-wes: might as well be
<kaddi> HazRPG: if he's on a windows system you might wanna watch out for autorun.inf ;) the exploits must be having a field day with him :p
<bjsnider> gbs-wes, there were a couple of people in here yesterday complaining about the nvidia upgrade too
<bjsnider> unfortunately they failed to fix their problem
<HazRPG> kaddi: heh true, but I have ubuntu on a pen drive, so its all good :)
<gbs-wes> Yeah, figured... Don't understand why every beta has to break nvidia... Without fail
<BUGabundo> gbs-wes: try dist-upgrade
<gbs-wes> I did...
<BUGabundo> I think its failing to pull the modules
<gbs-wes> It's the proprietary driver
<BUGabundo> I got lucky it seems . all run smooth
<BUGabundo> I know, I have it!
<kaddi> HazRPG: you might still be reinfecting him (or others) when you attach that stick to a windows os ;)
<BUGabundo> then again, I had sarvatt ppa version before the upgrade
<BUGabundo> could be the reason why I escpade the prob
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<gbs-wes> Hmmm weird. Will you email me your xorg.conf?
<HazRPG> kaddi: you act like I don't know the shortcut to stop devices from auto-running lol
<kaddi> HazRPG: I've just seen one infected PC to many ;)
<HazRPG> gbs-wes: or pastebin...
<HazRPG> kaddi: haha, me and you both
<BUGabundo> email??
<BUGabundo> who still uses email?
<gbs-wes> Well, im on my iPhone now... So
 * kaddi raises the hand
 * gbs-wes does too.
<BUGabundo> gbs-wes: $ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/258216/
<HazRPG> kaddi: heck, I've infected my test dummy rig (one without internet) just to see how to fix them n stuff like that
<kaddi> HazRPG: there are some nice utilities which block autorun.infs from being written onto the stick
<HazRPG> kaddi: I was tempting with fate when I put vundo on there though >_<
<gbs-wes> Cool, thank you.
<HazRPG> kaddi: that was a nightmare
<BUGabundo> HazRPG: np
<kaddi> HazRPG: me too. ;) I also do some malware removal at boards :)
<BUGabundo> kaddi: HazRPG !ot
 * BUGabundo is starting to sound like ikonia :)
<kaddi> i need to distract myself from my broken karmic :p I'm still hoping that the dist-upgrade will fix it :p
<gbs-wes> It won't
<HazRPG> lol, BUGabundo, its fun
<kaddi> gbs-wes: thanks for being supportive XD
<gbs-wes> :) your welcome!
<kaddi> but now I have internet connection, so I can file bugreport :p
<HazRPG> kaddi: I keep reading up many different types of malware/viruses/etc every now and then so that I know what to watch out for when others have problems, and whether it's easy to fix or not
<HazRPG> kaddi: if I recall my ex got infected with virut, if you've heard of it and HTML/Framer, those were mean mean mofos
<kaddi> HazRPG: lets take it to #kubuntu-offtopic, before BUGabundo really gets mad
<kaddi> HazRPG: nothing you can do with virut :(
 * kaddi is scared of BUGabundo  ;)
<kaddi> j/k
<stapel> how do I run Karmic full screen as VB guest and Jaunty as host?
<gbs-wes> Has the newer versions of KDE made good changes since 4.0
<gbs-wes> 4.0 was excruciating to me
<kaddi> oh, yes
<bjsnider> gbs-wes, is the nvidia module built?
<BUGabundo> kaddi: BUU
<kaddi> 4.2 is already pretty fine.. 4.3 has a lot of nice additions, but I hvaven't had the time to test it all out
 * kaddi hides behind HazRPG
<gbs-wes> Bjsnider, yes... Black screen if selected to use.
 * HazRPG prefers gnome
<gbs-wes> Kde just isn't intuitve at all to me.
<bjsnider> does dkms say it's instaleld in your kernel?
<HazRPG> gbs-wes: don't get me wrong, I think KDE is kinda cool in some places - but I prefer the general feel of Gnome
 * kaddi is rebooting
<HazRPG> its just a shame that the two don't unite the awesome feats. of both into one
<HazRPG> kaddi: catch ya on the flip side
<kaddi> lol, even the crash-handler is crashing
<kaddi> something is srsly broken
<stapel> how do I run Karmic full screen as VB guest and Jaunty as host?
<kaddi> kbuildsycoca4 is crashing and I'm trying to report that through ubuntu-bug... should I use any parameter or just ubuntu-bug?
<kaddi> can I just reference a drkonqui document?
<kaddi> Hi, after upgrading everything crashes at kdmgreet, this is the error message (before drkonqui crashes as well): http://pastebin.com/f624fc662
<DPic> anybody know why an update broke my grahhics a couple days ago?
<DPic> gdm can't start
<mnemo> DPic: what does "lspci -nn | g VGA" say on the broken machine?
<mnemo> and also, is it kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Machtin> might want to try kdm - just to check
<kaddi> after it crashes, I can switch to tty and when I restart x with startx it starts loading, then crashes again with kbuildsycoca4 segfaulting
<DPic> mnemo, it's ubuntu
<kaddi> kdm is segfaulting for me right now :/
<mnemo> DPic: run "lspci -nn | grep VGA" then
<DPic> iok hold on i have to run upstais
<Machtin> might it be that cryptsetup brakes my encrypted /home?
<Machtin> because it broke in a way the header was totally borked.. (i checked xxd /dev/sdb2 | head - looks like random data)
<Machtin> after i reinstalled it, it worked again.. but some days (and several boots later) it was broken again - already changed the harddisk.. but the problem reappeared
<kaddi> where are the debug symbols for karmic stored?
<mnemo> kaddi: for kernel debug symbols --> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<kaddi> mnemo: as it is kbuildsycoca and kdmgreet and kdeinit that are crashing I think I'm looking for kde-symbols? Or would I neet kernel debug symbols as well?
<DPic> mnemo, i have an nvidia 8800gts
<mnemo> kaddi: debug symbols for normal packages are available in ddebs repo (add it to sources.list as explained here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash )
<legodude> ugh, something is very wrong with this file copying jazz
<mnemo> kaddi: if you want debug symbols for package "blah" you need to install "blah-dbgsym"
<kaddi> mnemo: yeah I'm still trying to figure out which package I need thanks though :)
<bjsnider> DPic, there was a change in the nvidia packaging which has caused some difficulties
<DPic> bjsnider, so will i just have to wait for an update?
<DPic> bjsnider, is there a bug report i can follow?
<bjsnider> i don't think there is even a bug on it yet
<mnemo> DPic: the bug that broke your machine probably came with this update --> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-August/006911.html
<mnemo> kaddi: if you have filename from your HDD and wants to know from what package it came, use "dpkg -S filename.ext"
<mnemo> kaddi: so if you want debug symbols for "/usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5" you just type "dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5" and then install PACK-dbgsym where PACK is the thing printed by "dpkg -S"
<kaddi> mnemo: this might be me being stupid but i get a 404 for the ddebs for karmic
<DPic> mnemo, do i wait for an update or is there some fix?
<mnemo> kaddi: karmic-updates probably doesnt exist yet, but karmic-main exists and there should be ddebs for it... just follow instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<mnemo> kaddi: basically you need to add the line "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic main restricted universe multiverse" to /etc/apt/sources.list and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<kaddi> mnemo: is that what you did? because I did that and the all are 404
<kaddi> *they
<mnemo> kaddi: yea I use karmic -dbgsym packages all the time
<mnemo> DPic: not sure... i dont know nvidia packages that well... try asking alberto.milone@canonical.com  ... he knows about nvidia drivers I think
<kaddi> mnemo could you take a look: http://pastebin.com/f22bd199e I don't see what's wrong. Maybe you will
<kaddi> mnemo: ok, it's fine, the ones from main actually got fetched.. it is the others, that throw the 404
<mnemo> kaddi: you added all four lines (the last three only works for "stable" versions of ubuntu)...
<mnemo> yea once karmic is stable they will create "updates" etc for it as well
<kaddi> yeah, I just realised.. :/
<DPic> mnemo, bjsnider, for some reason the update simply removed my drivers
<DPic> just instaleld them and all is well
<DPic> thanks for the help
<bjsnider> well 180 became a transitional package
<dodecanese> i'll sitting here until my wife calms down
<dodecanese> it's all my fault
<dodecanese> She asked: Whats on the TV
<dodecanese> and I answered: Dust
<kaddi> mnemo: could you help me find the packages I need? it just says no debugging symbols found the first 5 lines. the segfault is apparently in kbuildsycoca4 (kdeinit4)
<mnemo> kaddi: paste the stacktrace with missing symbols then...
<kaddi> mnemo: this is the crash report I get: http://pastebin.com/f21df9d20
<DefTone> is there a way i can hack my neighbors wireless? she's on vacation and i asked her to borrow it but she doesn't know the password by heart
<dotblank> um
<dotblank> dude
<dotblank> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mnemo> kaddi: then run "dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5" ... what does that print?
<kaddi> it seems drkonqui eliminates the "no debugging info" from the report. Because it starts with #5 instead of #1? Or is that not relevant?
<kaddi> dpkg -S says kdelibs5, I'm installing them now
<mnemo> right and then now you're installing kdelibs5-dbgsym ??
<kaddi> yes
<mnemo> great
<kaddi> are you being sarcastic?
<mnemo> no :)
<kaddi> ok, lol
<mnemo> one more quirk is that you have to restart gdb to make it actually find the newly installed symbols
<penguin42> are these separate symbol files or are they libraries just built with -g and not stripped?
<kaddi> i usually just wait till everything crashes and the bugreport appears.. :p
<kaddi> ok, now it looks like this: http://pastebinit.com/f47edf162
<mnemo> kaddi: if you submit a partial stacktrace using apport, the launchpad retracer will post a full stacktrace automatically after a few hours
<mnemo> penguin42: you can use "dpkg -L libglib2.0-0-dbg" to see what it installs... the symbols end up in "/usr/lib/debug/path/to/real/binary" and if you do "file blah" on it, you'll see it's a full binary (non stripped) but I dont think they will execute those still..
<kaddi> which has all symbols included, but steps 1-5 are still missing
<penguin42> mnemo: Does apptrace include a core and that's what the retracer uses?
<penguin42> ^trace^apport
<mnemo> penguin42: yes and the bug is "kept" private while the core is attached and the core is attached when the retracer is done (at least thats how I think it works, martin pitt would know more)
<mnemo> penguin42: if you want to execute a non-optimized binary with full symbols, you'd need to "apt-get source" the code and then run something like "LDFLAGS=-rdynamic MAKEFLAGS=-j6 DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip noopt parallel=5" CFLAGS="-g3 -O0" debuild -us -uc" etc..
<penguin42> mnemo: Useful  - I should get to know DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS more; so I guess the noopt should do the same as -O0? and the parallel=5 sounds similar to the MAKEFLAGS=-j6 give or take 1 :-)
<mnemo> penguin42: yea its the same.. I just have an alias that does both ways because not all packages implement all DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS correctly
<mnemo> so sometimes you pass "noopt" but the makefile is too dumb
<penguin42> mnemo: Got you
<burner> so even booting an old kernel doesn't bring back my sound and it shows no output devices.  flash videos play and act like there should be sound, but I guess it's going to a null output... http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png
<penguin42> burner: Is your problem just flash or anything else?
<burner> everyone
<penguin42> flash can be a law unto itself
<burner> er... everything
<burner> rhythmbox doesn't give me anything either...
<burner> somehow it's a null output and I assume the problem is pulse?
<penguin42> burner: OK, fair enough - I just know that I have some ordering issues; e.g. if I'm using pulse (rhtyhmbox playing) and I start flash I get no flash sound.  If I start rhythmbox while flash playing then I don't get anything from rhythmbox - but if nothings working for you I guess it's different
<burner> I just upgraded to karmic from jaunty and now I have the notification area icon instead of an applet
<penguin42> burner: If you run paman it has a nice gui which tells you default sink/source and modules and stuff
<burner> paman not installed
<penguin42> or use pactl stat from the command line
<burner> paman is an apt get away so i'm on it
<burner> hopefully it gives me some cluse
<burner> clues even
<bjsnider> clooze
<burner> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot2.png
<penguin42> hmm does seem rather ill doesn't it
<burner> yeah, snd_hda_intel seems to be loaded ok and I'm kind of out of ideas
<penguin42> burner: You could try looking at /var/log/user.log
<penguin42> burner: Also, see if /dev/dsp/* actually exists
<kaddi> blueskaj-laptop: I got the same message about kdebase-workspace-data depending on 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu13
<kaddi> sadly some more things went wrong.. kde is completely dead right now :/
<burner> /dev/dsp is a file, not a directory... is that weird?
<kaddi> no
<penguin42> burner: Sorry, I meant /dev/snd/*
<burner> yikes... loads of stuff in the user.log relating to my audio device
<penguin42> yeh it can be a bit chatty
<burner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258256/
<blueskaj-laptop> kaddi , there's afix on launchpad, but it didn't work so I removed the 12 version, then reupdated with aptitude then safe-upgrade with aptitude ..i stayed away from apt as much as possible due to the dependency probs
<penguin42> burner: The fact it says it's busy makes me feel something else is using it - do lsof /dev/snd/*
<burner> pulseaudi 3060 burner   24u   CHR  116,6      0t0 4049 /dev/snd/controlC0
<burner> that's it
<penguin42> boring
<penguin42> burner: try pactl exit     and try playing something in rhythmbox and see if paman changes?
<burner> could it be a permissions thing?  I notice the only user in the "audio" group was pulse
<burner> and the group "pulse" has no members
<penguin42> burner: Don't think so; I'm not a member of pulse
<blueskaj-laptop> kaddi , odd that i haven't seen that prob withkdebase-workspace-data on this lappy
<bjsnider> i think dtchen said that's no longer necessary
<kaddi> blueskaj-laptop: I'm honestly considering to remove and reinstall kde completely
<blueskaj-laptop> kaddi not necessary, habg on i'll find the procedure to fix it
<blueskaj-laptop> hang on
<kaddi> blueskaj-laptop: i think there is much more broken then just kdease-workspace-data... I just wasn't thinking and did and apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade and applied the updates from the last 7 days... god only knows what happesn :p
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: hi... regarding the gnome-panel bug which you just marked as incomplete ,i didnt understand your question... i'm not doing anything different , just a regular session start with auto login.
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - wierd. i can't recreate it
<chrisccoulson> it looks like there's no session bus
<chrisccoulson> what is the output of "env | grep DBUS"?
<mac_v> i'v been also having a a couple os other related errors
<blueskaj-laptop> kaddi, http://www.mail-archive.com/karmic-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg06582.html
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - if there is no session bus, all sorts of wierd things will happen
<mac_v> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-dYti6x2f5H,guid=881bad695f43b182262e34904a91a30c
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: ^
<chrisccoulson> auto login? does it work with an ordinary login?
<mac_v> hmm... it used to work well with auto login , with regular
<mac_v> be back in a min :)
<blueskaj-laptop> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<BUGabundo> blueskaj-laptop: ?
<kaddi> am I the only having trouble to connect to archive.ubuntu.com?
<blueskaj-laptop> BUGabundo, gonna cloak my nick on the laptop
<BUGabundo> ok
<blueskaj-laptop> BUGabundo, doubt if there any freenode staffers around to turn it on tho
<blueskaj-laptop> unless kubuntu members like you can
<BUGabundo> eh
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: same error for regular login too :(
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - what is the output of "ck-list-sessions"?
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: you want the full output?[pastebin] or something specific?
<chrisccoulson> please:)
<chrisccoulson> pastebin is fine
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258263/
<chrisccoulson> that looks ok too (although I don't know why you don't have a login-session-id - thats probably not related though)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - what happens if you run (in a terminal):
<chrisccoulson> dbus-send --session --dest='org.gnome.SessionManager' --print-reply --type=method_call /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.CanShutdown
<mac_v> method return sender=:1.3 -> dest=:1.105 reply_serial=2
<mac_v>    boolean true
<chrisccoulson> that's working ok then
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> do you know how to start a failsafe xterm with the new GDM?
<mac_v> i get the same error for gpm too ! i have a bucnh of errors gpm erros
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: no , but i could give it a shot ,
<mac_v> how may i ask?
<kaddi> when I try to use aptitude or apt-get I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/d73bb9880 is that fixable? I can't connect to the reps anymore
<chrisccoulson> i think once you have clicked your username in the chooser, there should be an option on the bottom panel to start a failsafe xterm
<chrisccoulson> if you can do this, and then from the terminal that is started, can you start your gnome session like:
<chrisccoulson> "gnome-session --debug 2>&1 | tee gnome-session-debug.log"
<chrisccoulson> and attach the log file to the bug report?
<mac_v> ok.
<chrisccoulson> it might have something interesting in it. Also, your ~/.xsession-errors would be useful too
<mac_v> i'm having a huge xsession-error which crashes gedit! apart from the gedit crash!
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's not good. there shouldn't normally be a lot in there ;)
<BUGabundo> what's the best app for removing dupes on a 1TiB disk? fdupes is to slow
<chrisccoulson> there is something very broken on your setup;)
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - i don't know, i don't have a disk that big ;)
<BUGabundo> make it as big as you want
<BUGabundo> I just have a lot of files
<BUGabundo> its a merge of for smaller disks
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - i'm not sure of any other utility quicker than fdupes really
<chrisccoulson> whatever utility you find will still have to do the same level of work to find the duplicates probably ;)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: "quick" as in easy way to mark a full dir!
<BUGabundo> sure it's the faster finding the dupes
<BUGabundo> but one of the slower to marks HUGE sets
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: back...
<mac_v> chrisccoulson:  how do i end this log? i have crtl+c as a shortcut for copy :(
<chrisccoulson> it's logging to a text file isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> if you do CTRL+C in the terminal, your session will die quite quickly ;)
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, uh, it is just as fast as your disk allows it to, considering that it needs to seek the entire directory, if you have a lot of duplicates it will take much longer because it will need to do byte by byte compare
<mac_v> yeah, so i let it run for
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - you should just be able to attach the text file to the bug report as it is currently.
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: hehe , i just got kicked out for that , i just closed the terminal and got kicked out ;p
<chrisccoulson> lol, yeah, that's what happens when gnome-session disappears;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: ok i'll attach the log , the gpm errors are also due to this i believe , Bug #416440 , which is the right package for this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416440 in gnome-power-manager "Screensaver does not activate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416440
<mac_v> i mean for all these cumulative errors
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i'm not sure about the right package yet. I'd just leave them where they are for the time being
<mac_v> hmm.. ok
<mac_v> i'll get back to regular session
<BUGabundo> "Set 168 of 15057, preserve files [1 - 2, all] (62230 bytes each)"
<BUGabundo> there must be a faster way :(
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - just looking at your gnome-session log
<chrisccoulson> looks like a devkit-power issue
<chrisccoulson> that would explain the issues with the panel and gnome-power-manager timing out
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: :( , i attached the log to the gpm bug too , but what does devkit-power have to do with gnome-session not starting ?
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - gnome-session is starting ok. it's just that gnome-panel queries the session manager if shutdown is available
<chrisccoulson> and the session manager then just asks devicekit-power
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: i observe a delay also when i select update-manager , that is also due to devkit?
<chrisccoulson> if there is an issue with devicekit-power, then the dbus calls will not return until they timeout (unless they are asynchronous calls)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i'm not sure about u-m - but it could be relalted
<chrisccoulson> s/relalted/related
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: IIRC , i think um checks for power status before doing updates
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - so it's likely all the same issue then
<mac_v> so shall i assign the bug to devkit too?
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - yes please (devicekit-power)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: thanx , :)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<bucky> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, besides, I already told you it failed.
<carl0s-> Are bad suspend/resumes a known issue? The situation is that, often, when the system resumes, X is non-responsive to keyboard and mouse. X is still alive, because I see the "Auto eth0 is now connected" pop up in the top right of the screen. But kbd/mouse don't awaken from black screen properly.
<BUGabundo> carl0s-: suspend probs are *very* hardware spcific
<carl0s-> BUGabundo, I know, but it's a weird one. As though the X screensaver isn't being re-initiated properly or something. The screen is alive. I have to ctrl-alt-f1 and kill X. Wish CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE still worked (yes I tried dontzap false.. no good) :(
<BUGabundo> yeah no dontzap
<BUGabundo> but you can enalbe it on the keyb settings now
<carl0s-> BUGabundo, basically there's no mouse/kbd input when it resumes, most of the time. it's strange. surely something to do with switch from hal or dbus or whatever to the new thing, whatever that is.. ;)
<BUGabundo> file a bug :)
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug linux
<carl0s-> BUGabundo, I'll try that. option dontzap false seems to be ignored. It's picked up in X startup (shows (**) Option DontZap false), but ctrl-alt-bs still doesn't nothing.
<carl0s-> BUGabundo, I'm there.. searching for existing ones at the moment.
<BUGabundo> AFAIK doest work on karmic
<BUGabundo> carl0s-: I think kernel team rather wants a NEW bug other then you subing to one
<mac_v> carl0s-: you can assign it to keyboard shortcuts
<BUGabundo> they can dupe it if it is a dup
<BUGabundo> ola iPoRn
<iPoRn> oia BUGabundo
<carl0s-> ok cool. i'll file then :) It's a real pain having to switch to tty1, then ps|grep X, then sudo -s kill pid. for some reason sudo killall -9 /usr/bin/X doesn't work.. I guess I'm too much of a newb.
<carl0s-> proper way to kill X from tty1, if I don't get zap working?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: hi , do you know where hotkeys are stored in the user config? my hotkeys randomly stop working i clear my config and ti works again!
<mac_v> it*
<BUGabundo> mac_v: no
<BUGabundo> but I guess it's a bug on the new udev thingy
<carl0s-> Oh, also recently I lost my customised gdm login screen, and now when I go to Administration -> Login Screen, I get a crappy gdmsetup with next to no options. Has a package been removed that I used to have?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: well i typed such a long question and the initial short ans "no" was dissapointing ;p
<BUGabundo> you got a gdmsetup?
<BUGabundo> is it back in again?
<BUGabundo> yay
<carl0s-> d'oh. "Sorry, the program "gnome-keybinding-properties" closed unexpectedly ;)
<BUGabundo> does auto login work now ?
<carl0s-> BUGabundo, dunno. I want the fancy login screen setup again where I can set a theme!
 * BUGabundo looks
<mac_v> BUGabundo: dont get too happy , its just a small config
<mac_v> BUGabundo: auto login always worked :)
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> gksu appeared BELLOW gdmsetup
<BUGabundo> stupud
<BUGabundo> mac_v: not for me
<BUGabundo> not even messign with gdm.conf
<carl0s-> So what was the fancy Login Screen config app that was coming up before?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: weird i could set it up in gdm.conf, but i guess the gdm config tool solves that :) ,
<carl0s-> Oh, and did I mention KVM networking is broken? It's driving me 'round the bend!! I have an XP Pro vm that I rdesktop into. Basically after logging into it once or so, I'm not able to get in again :(
<carl0s-> I'm not moaning BTW. It's karmic is looking super so far.
<mac_v> BUGabundo: havent you updated in a long time? the config tool was available since nearly a week
<mac_v> ago
<carl0s-> hmm, according to synaptic, I should be able to use gdmsetup to select themes, but thats definitely not the case anymore. gdmsetup seems to have shrunk into simply "auto login." "don't autologin" ;(
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I do updates daily
<BUGabundo> but I dong GUESS
<BUGabundo> I read somehting in the bug. but didn't test
<carl0s-> gotta reboot, fresh updates again. yay :)
<carl0s-> ciao
<mac_v> carl0s-: i guess they havent updated the documentation yet > the upstream had removed the config tool for gdm nearly a year ago , and ubuntu kept postponing the update , the present config tool is a Ubuntu initiative > Bug #395299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395299 in gdm "gdm 2.26 has no graphical configuration tool" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395299
<mac_v> aaaaaaahhh ! just missed him :(
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> he will be back
<BUGabundo> with the amout of probs he has
<BUGabundo> he can fill more bugs then me :)
<mac_v> lol
<ahz> Software I wrote is in the Ubuntu 9.10 repo now.  On which date will its version be frozen?
<danbhfive> ahz: 9.10 is already under feature freeze.  AFAIK, the version is already frozen.  It won't be updated unless requests for bug fixes are made
<BUGabundo> alredy?
<BUGabundo> did I miss the schedule
<BUGabundo> damn.. I'm totally lost this cycle
<BUGabundo> too much work :(
<chrisccoulson> feature freeze is not until thursday
<danbhfive> oh, oops, my bad  : )
<danbhfive> o yeah, I was thinking of debian import freeze, anyway, ahz: what they said
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<ahz> So what I want is called "feature freeze" which is August 27, right?
<danbhfive> ahz: in theory?  you may actually have to ask the packager directly
<Twigaathy> I hate how #ubuntu is too busy to get any support c_c
<Twigaathy> It's almost as though there needs to be several #ubuntu instances with helpers in, and people going join'd to a random one
<andresmujica> bug #392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<Twigaathy> hah, nice...
<ahz> thanks all, I will ask the packager
<andresmujica> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2009-August/003473.html
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<bjsnider> imagine if ubuntu was really popular with the general population
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bjsnider> the irc channel might have 10 times that number of people in it
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-23
<AndrewMC> anyone know anything about Update manager saying: Package dependencies cannot be resolved... libgirepository1.0-1
<Andre_Gondim> when I use flash player my cpu being so hot
<alex_mayorga> Hello all, just joined Maverick fun :)
<alex_mayorga> greeted by unresponsive keyboard/touchpad :(
<alex_mayorga> tips?
<alex_mayorga> X!
<alex_mayorga> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Fudge> hi, is someoen please able to assist me confirm md5sum of alhpa3?
<Fudge> i got the md5sum but didnt dl it when i got the iso, m gnomes broken unless someone can tell me what it should be :D
<bbordwell> Fudge, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/alpha-3/MD5SUMS
<alex_mayorga> any tips for my laptop that gets stuck at init-bottom ?
<alex_mayorga> well, actually it looks like right after that
<Fudge> bbordwell  can you see?
<bbordwell> Fudge, see what?
<Fudge> with your eyes
<alex_mayorga> says Done and a prompt flashes afterwards, but then nothing
<bbordwell> Fudge, yes
<Fudge> may i paste these two lins then, one from the sums on the web and my md5sum so you can compare them?
<bbordwell> sure
<Fudge> hard when you cant see them, you hae to remember the characters
<Fudge> 1abfcb5dd44bc9972fa2cca4642a5253 *maverick-dvd-amd64.iso
<Fudge> thats from the web
<Fudge> e2db5f8b56b8ee304a238fd2cc149832  maverick-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fudge> oh, thats quite easy to see theyre different :$
<bbordwell> Fudge, that is because you used the dvd and the one for the web is for the cd
<alex_mayorga> Fudge, but those are different things
<alex_mayorga> dvd <> cd
<Fudge> oh, think i got the wrong one out of the file first, e2db5f8b56b8ee304a238fd2cc149832 *maverick-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fudge> yay for grep :D
<alex_mayorga> Fudge: man diff ;)
<bbordwell> those two are the same
<Fudge> thanks alex
<Fudge> and thankyou bbordwell
<alex_mayorga> Fudge: np
<Fudge> so now i wonder why i cant boot it even though ive burnt it twice
<alex_mayorga> Fudge: used the slowest speed possible when burning?
<Fudge> no but could do that
<Fudge> well the first time was a dvd rewritable 4speed disk
<alex_mayorga> Fudge: try or if you can boot from USB, I'd suggest that too
<Fudge> good idea, im not usre how macs boot from usb
<Fudge> sure
<Fudge> hold down U? ahaha
<alex_mayorga> so now any takers for unbootable laptop?
<alex_mayorga> karmic forums back in the day suggest to chroot with live CD and update
<alex_mayorga> does that still applies?
<alex_mayorga> it's getting late here, guess I'll figure that one tomorrow
<Ologn> Incidentally, I have figured out why there is all that gibberish when you do About Ubuntu, or Help and Support, or use any of the yelp help pages... https://bugs.launchpad.net/yelp/+bug/605577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605577 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (Ubuntu) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title" [Low,Triaged]
<Ologn> That's right ubottu
<alex_mayorga> would any of the alpha CDs boot as LiveCD?
<alex_mayorga> Ologn: UTF breakage?
<Ologn> alex_mayorga: Yes, sort of.  The wrong yelp.mo was put as default English in the language-pack-gnome-en-base package
<alex_mayorga> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Ologn> alex_mayorga: So it looks like broken UTF instead of the normal toolbar
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can confirm wheter alpha 3 does indeed boot?
<alex_mayorga> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<teethdood> long shot, but anyone knows if btrfs can be read in MS windows?
<adityavpratap> Hi,
<adityavpratap> I upgraded to MM from LL yesterday
<adityavpratap> and now my x-server is broken.
<DanaG> heh, if I try to speak the following with espeak, it crashes with a buffer overflow:
<abhinav> hi .. rhythmbox on maverick 64 bit crashes as soon as any UI activity is done (shuffle, next song etc). Any known bugs ?
<DanaG> Nice string in the ATI binary drivers: ooboghieteipheilahpheengohnashoahveerohpithaewaxaepheepaiquevuhpahmaezosengoinoraeteichyaighaidxieghoghaichoocheecaesalphoothizhoonaethpohvahniouzaghiezoquahbaleikohpoaiyooyaueuroothoeefohsah
<adityavpratap> I am unable to log into graphical mode
<adityavpratap> so I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adityavpratap> but it didn't help matters.
<abhinav> adityavpratap: yes .. it is a known bug.  try bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<adityavpratap> Intel GMA 4500M card
<abhinav> adityavpratap: in the bug, look at comment #28
<adityavpratap> Ok!
<ari-tczew> does anyone know whether can I install package from another release using $ apt-get install ?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: you need to pin it.
<ari-tczew> nigelb: from man apt-get: install pkg [ { =pkg_version_number | /target_release
<nigelb> ari-tczew: in that case you should have those releases in your sources.list I think?
<nigelb> (you need for pinning too btw)
<ari-tczew> nigelb: what is pinning?
<ari-tczew> nigelb: only maverick in sources.list
<nigelb> ari-tczew: err, I'm not an expert at it.  Take a look at this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<nigelb> search for "pinning"
<ari-tczew> nigelb: I thought that it works like command pull-lp-source
<nigelb> Disclaimer: I've never done it.
<nigelb> ari-tczew: yes, but it needs to know from where.  the where is generally from your sources.list
<ari-tczew> aha
<yofel_> ari-tczew: you can install packages from older releases with apt-get, but for that you need the release you want in your sources.list as nigelb said
<brobostigon> morning, i tried todays daily-live of maverick and get the following error, and it will not continue from it. http://ubuntuone.com/p/DbH/
<brobostigon> this is from live usb, an ideas ?
<brobostigon> any*
<brobostigon> on an eeepc 900.
<yofel> brobostigon: that's bug 608382 I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
 * yofel has to run, bye
<brobostigon> thankyou yofel :)
<fagan> hey when I upgraded to maverick on a new install I got the grub command line thing
<fagan> is there any bug with grub that breaks it?
<MTecknology> !info mariadb maverick
<ubottu> Package mariadb does not exist in maverick
<MTecknology> hrm..
<kklimonda> hmm.. anyone knows what's happening with upstart? there have been no commits since around the last uds, no info about 0.10 release I can see..
<kklimonda> oh well, maybe I should ask at #upstart
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<DanaG> arg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> h
<shadeslayer> maybe thats what im suffering from ( the bug pointed above )
<shadeslayer> i lost middle click :P
<Daekdroom> Anyone else noticed a slow GTK rendering when using nautilus (also only affecting nautilus)
<sinurge> Daekdroom, just once but yeah i did
<Daekdroom> I can't find any reasonable explanation for it. iotop doesn't show anything surprising, memory isn't leaking and cpu cycles aren't wasted.
<sinurge> Daekdroom, did u have any external drives plugged in?
<Daekdroom> yet it feels painfully unresponsive.
<Daekdroom> No.
<sinurge> am not sure but the slowness i found when i plugged my freeagent drive
<sinurge> i have done it before did not see any issues
<Daekdroom> I'll dig LP later for a bug entry.
<sinurge> hmm i guess
<sinurge> i updated today and grub got updated. The thing is grub runs from my stable lucid partition. i selected the show me the differences option but i just went an updated it .... i wonder why
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i cannot boot from daily images, or the alpha 3 iso. do others have the same problem?
<rooks> is there official petition to rename ubuntu+3 to Orly Owl?
<lfaraone> rooks: there should be.
<nigelb> *re*name?
<nigelb> when was it named something else?
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu+4 should be called Psychotic Platypus :|
<jenkins> apart from reading the release notes anything else I need to know about mavrick
<duffydack> +7 should be Strutting Shuttleworth
<vish> jenkins: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110478/  ? ;p
<Pici> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<jenkins> thanks vish :)
<lamalex> hey guys, does anyone know anything about aptitude build-dep not working in maverick?
<lamalex> it doesn't seem to be able to find any source packages
<lamalex> im trying to get banshee, but gwibber isn't working either. i've tried a few
<jpds> lamalex: Do you have deb-src lines in your sources.list?
<lamalex> jpds, yah
<lamalex> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick restricted main multiverse universe
<lamalex> jpds, it doesn't make any sense to me
<jpds> Banshee keep crashing at randomly on me.
<jpds> Man, it's late.
<lamalex> that's why I need to get banshee built, so i can fix whatever bs is going on with you ;P
<jpds> lamalex: No idea why apt-get source won't find packages with that line, sorry.
<jpds> lamalex: Maybe use pull-lp-source from ubuntu-dev-tools instead?
<lamalex> jpds, I dont want the source, I want the build-deps
<jpds> lamalex: Then maybe get-build-deps?
<lamalex> jpds, sweet, that works I guess
<joaopinto_> hi
<joaopinto_> anyone with TERM set to "dumb" after upgrading ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-24
<bcurtiswx> Ok, quick poll.  best IRC client?
<bcurtiswx> im debating, empathy, irssi, xchat
<BUGabundo> pidgin
 * BUGabundo runs
<rooks> xchat-gnome is what i use, it has notifications, and it does look decent
<BUGabundo> no weechat ?
<yofel> erm, empathy is actually considered as an irc client? (my votes: CLI: irssi GTK: xchat QT4: quassel)
<BUGabundo> mIRC
 * BUGabundo runs faster
<yofel> rofl
<bcurtiswx> yofel: lol.  yeah I promote empathy.. but I really haven't found a fav
 * rooks slaps BUGabundo around with a large trout
 * bcurtiswx is using irssi atm
 * yofel throws a bunch of XWindows after BUGabundo and hides
 * bcurtiswx shoves BUGabundo into the next network
<BUGabundo> webchat.freenode.net (no ssl) using IE6
<BUGabundo> /me runs faster then Tyson Gay 
<bcurtiswx> can xchat be minimized to the indicator-applet and not hog window chooser space?
<shadeslayer> bcurtiswx: quassel :P
<rooks> bcurtiswx, it can show icon in tray when somone messages you, and also it can issue a that handy notification that shows in same are where wlan-connected is showed
<shadeslayer> you can run a instance of quassel core on your server and leave it online as long as the server is online
<rooks> bcurtiswx, xchat-gnome at least comes with default plugins that can do that
 * bcurtiswx will try that out
<bcurtiswx> brb
<rooks> can somone message me? so i can do screenshot on how it works?
<BUGabundo> rooks: ping
<BUGabundo> rooks: ping
<BUGabundo> rooks: ping
<rooks> http://ubuntuone.com/p/DgH/ http://ubuntuone.com/p/DgI/
<BUGabundo> I won't even dare ask how SLOW you PC is
<BUGabundo> with that theme , thanks to the GTK bug
<rooks> ?
<BUGabundo> care to run gtrpref ?
<BUGabundo> *gtk
<rooks> it works fast, its on msi wind u100+
<rooks> in a sec
<rooks> BUGabundo,  http://pastebin.ca/1923776
<BUGabundo> Total time: 34.58
<BUGabundo> on a dust / dark human mix
<rooks> 43.sth
<BUGabundo> I can make it go as low as 16 sec
<rooks> i dont care :)
<BUGabundo> in clearlooks
<BUGabundo> its SLOW
<BUGabundo> believe me
<rooks> cozy > fast
<BUGabundo> anything above 20/30
<rooks> i like it that way, i ran archlinux with openbox for last few years, and i now want cozy :)
<rooks> and withas little tweeks to the system as possible
<rooks> i run it with compiz on my netbook
<rooks> btw
<bcurtiswx> hmm xchat-gnome-indicator just spawns xchat windows :(
<rooks> bcurtiswx,  http://ubuntuone.com/p/DgH/ http://ubuntuone.com/p/DgI/
<rooks> bcurtiswx, there are 2 plugins, one spawns taskbar, other spawns that indicataor boubble
<bcurtiswx> rooks, yes i have them both
<bcurtiswx> brb
<rooks> BUGabundo, at present i try to get high statistics at not touching my system and keeping all stuff as COTS as possible :)
<rooks> bcurtiswx,  at present i try to get high statistics at not touching my system and keeping all stuff as COTS as possible, that what led me to chosing xchat-gnome to have something gui-simple to use, it might not work for you if you want some more customizations or other thingies out of it
<bcurtiswx> xchat-gnome-indicator needs work.. it just spawns xchat gnome sessions'
<bcurtiswx> rooks: OK thx
<tjlytle> Installed the netbook alpha 3 last night on a Dell mini. Installation seemed to run fine, but now I just get a blinking '_' on boot. If I hit the right shift, I just get 'GRUB loading' with the blinking '_' on the next line. Didn't see anything about that online, known issue?
<Dink> tjlytle: do you get a terminal ? ctrl-alt-f2 or what not
<tjlytle> dink: Was trying last night - I think I tried that. I'll check real quick.
<tjlytle> Yeah, no terminal. Can't even seem to get to the grub menu (just hangs with 'GRUB Loading').
<Dink> can't even get into grub menu ?
<Dink> Try reinstalling grub using livecd
<tjlytle> I hit shift on boot and just get a 'GRUB loading' then the blinking '_'.
<tjlytle> That's what I'm about to try - just was wondering if this was a known issue or just something weird.
<Dink> I actually had that on my acer netbook but I think it was with alpha2
<tjlytle> Of course, while the ship with Ubuntu, these Dells don't seem to get along well with newer versions.
<Dink> Not sure about mini but dells always have hidden partitions. Wonder if grub didn't get installed properly
<Dink> but yea try to manual install it
<tjlytle> Hmm...good point. I know I wiped the whole disk on my other Mini, but this was an install on a 'stock' system.
<tjlytle> Still just did a 'use the whole disk' in install though.
<jamesw> hi
<jamesw> i get a bunch of 'ignoring file' statements on my apt-get installs, can someone please help? http://pastebin.com/5MNJuh6q
<DanaG> argh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/612432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612432 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot needs Experimental branch of Grub" [Undecided,New]
<Viglite> Thank you.
<htorque> wow, i just deleted a 300mb .xsession-errors file full of nautilus warnings oO
<Machtin> uhm.. any hint why i get freezes so frequently? like system freezes, mouse still works, but nothing else.
<Machtin> (except it being alpha)
<dp> after a recent upgrade, lots of things are moving at 3x speed; youtube videos, pianobar playing, etc; any ideas?
<kklimonda> hey, is anyone else having problem with X using a lot of cpu? I'm using nvidia closed drivers
<Volkodav> yes - my xorg is averaging 35 % CPU
<lauser> When I try to install the Ubuntu Maverick daily alternate, I can't get the alternate CD to boot. It says "Unknown key word in config file" before even getting to the menu.
<lauser> The desktop CD boots, but I already tried installing from it. Ubuiqity trashed my hard drive, so I'm going to stick with alternate CDs for a little while.
<lauser> Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Could be a problem with today's image. I have not gotten it to sync yet today, my connection is bad
<lauser> charlie-tca: It's been doing this for about two weeks now.
<charlie-tca> I have been able to install images here
<lauser> charlie-tca: Must be something with my hardware. Wonder what, though...
<charlie-tca> Try a hard drive check, maybe
<charlie-tca> are the cd's passing the integrity checks?
<lauser> charlie-tca: It's not getting far enough for me to run an integrity check.
<lauser> (Also, the images are oversized, so I'm running them on a thumb drive)
<lauser> charlie-tca: Oddly, it works in VirtualBox.
<lauser> Maybe it's a problem with my thumb drive, I'll try a different one.
<charlie-tca> hmm, wonder if they are losing something coming off the thumb drive then?
<lauser> charlie-tca: I'm running md5sum now, I'll find out.
<lauser> charlie-tca: Output of md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep "FAILED": http://pastebin.com/R5enQXBM
<lauser> charlie-tca: Looks like three files are missing.
<charlie-tca> that could be the issue, then
<lauser> charlie-tca: Hm, don't think so. Those files are symbolic links, and they look like they're only for netboots.
<lauser> (That also explains why they weren't on the thumb drive; it's a FAT filesystem, which of course doesn't support symbolic links)
<lauser> charlie-tca: I'm leaving to try again.
<Machtin> How could I check why my system keeps freezing?
<mikebeecham>  hi guys...does anyone know when the Ubuntu Sans font will be released?
<kklimonda> mikebeecham: when it's ready - you can download the current beta version if you have an LP account and are a member of kubuntu-users group
<kklimonda> bah, lets see If I can get smaller Xorg usage from open drivers - even switching virtual desktops is painful :/
<Ian_corne> kklimonda: which driver are you using atm?
<Ian_corne> Is the nvidia driver working yet?
<kklimonda> Ian_corne: 255.44 works
<kklimonda> you have to add IgnoreABI to xorg.conf
<kklimonda> 256.44&
<Ian_corne> ok
<skydrome> anyone know why this happens? using fileroller to extract an archive, the progress bar is always in the middle
<mikebeecham> kklimonda, thanks mate...I guess by my question "whats an LP account?" would mean I'm not supposed to have the beta :D
<Pici> launchpad.
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<mikebeecham> I've started doing some Ubuntu wallpaper packs, and I'm using png logos at the moment...which doesn't help!  There is a font out there which I nabbed, but dont think it's the sans...I think it's a "made to look like it"
<dp> after a recent upgrade, lots of things are moving at 3x speed; youtube videos, pianobar playing, etc; any ideas?
<BUGabundo> ssd is here
<BUGabundo> preping pendrive with daily cd image
<BUGabundo> any last advice ?
<BUGabundo> I'll try both ext4 and btrfs
<BUGabundo> AFAIK I need /boot to be on non-btrfs right?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo usb-creator-gtk -i maverick-desktop-amd64.iso
<yofel_> BUGabundo: right, for btrfs on / you need ext /boot for now, and if you use ext4 on a SSD you might want to add the 'discard' mount option as TRIM is disabled by defaul on ext4 AFAIK
<BUGabundo> will try btrfs 1st
<BUGabundo> how do I enable trim?
<BUGabundo> brb rebooting to test pendrive with Maverick, and if ok, replacing disk
<Volkodav> just put ssd option in fstab
<BUGabundo> okat
<Volkodav> if it doen not detect it at install
<BUGabundo> you guys will tell me all about it
<BUGabundo> when I return on a fresh isntall
<CarlFK> why does System, Prefs, Power Management only have 2 tabs: "On AC Power" and "General" ?  (no battery power tab or settings)
<mfraz74> is the package ubuntu-netbook still installable in ubuntu 10.10?
<yofel> !info ubuntu-netbook maverick | mfraz74
<ubottu> mfraz74: ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.031 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 60 kB
<mfraz74> yofel: so i could install that instead of unity?
<yofel> that I don't know
<mfraz74> ok
<ripps> ubuntu-netbook depends on unity
<mfraz74> oh :(
<DrHalan> where do i find packages for evolution 2.31/2.32?
<charlie-tca> DrHalan: maybe in a ppa? the latest version in Maverick is 2.30.2, so anything later will either be at the developers or in a PPA
<DrHalan> charlie-tca: yeah already searched launchpad but didn't find anyhting
<charlie-tca> here is the ftp for it from gnome - http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/evolution/2.31/
<charlie-tca> Looks like it is packaged for Debian Sid too
<charlie-tca> hmm, nope
<yofel> !info evolution unstable
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-1 (unstable), package size 1083 kB, installed size 4588 kB
<yofel> nope, 2.30.3
<charlie-tca> You would have to compile it yourself - http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/download.shtml
<yofel> hm, kernel -18 gives me some error about being unable to initalize i915 right and that it disabled graphics turbo mode. Erm, I have an nvidia card...
<yofel> anyone else got something like that?
<yofel> it does start fine after that though
<smallfoot-> why does Ubuntu "Maverick" 10.10 install Java, but Ubuntu 10.04 don't have Java installed by default?
<yofel> depends on what is pulling java in, java doesn't explicitely belong to the default installtion in maverick either
<smallfoot-> but java is in maverick dfeault install
<smallfoot-> why?
<yofel> well, because a package that *is* in the default install depends on it, I don't know more either without digging into the package dependencies
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> when will ubuntu have python3?
<yofel> not for a while I think, the python 2.7 rebuilds didn't go well, so we'll still have 2.6 as default in maverick
<bjsnider> yofel, i'd say the i915 thing is just the kernel being too verbose
<yofel> bjsnider: I agree, was just irritated as -16 doesn't give me that
<bjsnider> well, every time i boot lucid it says "failed to open /dev/null" which is very annoying
<yofel> o.O
<bjsnider> i wonder if those two issues might be related to nvidia not having kms
<smallfoot-> is this java thing in maverick the fault of openoffice?
<smallfoot-> is this java thing in maverick the fault of openoffice?
<smallfoot-> i think is fault of openoffice.org-java-common
<BUGabundo> I SURVIVED!!!!!
<BUGabundo> ssd running fine
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you mad
<charlie-tca> e it
<BUGabundo> I am, sir
<BUGabundo> now need to migrate all stuff
<BUGabundo> already reinstalled most of the app
<charlie-tca> grandson helping type
<BUGabundo> gotta love dselect
<charlie-tca> he's only 18 months
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> hi charlie granson
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> how the H do I boot from the old disk, now that it is outside in USB?
<BUGabundo> it stall at grub
<charlie-tca> Re-install grub
<charlie-tca> or run sudo update-grub
<BUGabundo> so, chroot and update it ?
<BUGabundo> won't it mess primary system?
<charlie-tca> hmm, I don't chroot
<BUGabundo> you don't ?
<BUGabundo> but its another system
<charlie-tca> sure! I am positive it will mess with primary system...
<BUGabundo> another disk, not even running the OS
<BUGabundo> that's what I DON'T wanna do
<BUGabundo> so chroot is the way
<charlie-tca> I don't anything about chroot. I am just a simple user
<BUGabundo> but it won't know its running over usb
<BUGabundo> yeah right
<BUGabundo> you and your 18 month kid
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> both of us are simple users
<BUGabundo> Volkodav: before I left you were saying something about fstab?
<BUGabundo> funny enough not seeing any slow down in aptitude
<BUGabundo> as mention in the btrfs bug
<charlie-tca> Maybe not everyone sees it?
<BUGabundo> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<BUGabundo> that's better :DDDDD
<BUGabundo> MAUAU
<BUGabundo> my last boot was of 23 secs
<BUGabundo> the second boot in SSD after install was 13 sec
<smallfoot-> i think is fault of openoffice.org-java-common?
<smallfoot-> WHY MAVerick needs java?
<smallfoot-> maverick installs java by default
<smallfoot-> why??
<smallfoot-> lucid didnt do this
<smallfoot-> this is fault of openoffice?
<BUGabundo> 238MB/s
<BUGabundo> $ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda:
<BUGabundo>  Timing cached reads:   2958 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1479.15 MB/sec
<BUGabundo>  Timing buffered disk reads:  676 MB in  3.01 seconds = 224.83 MB/sec
<BUGabundo> its stupid nvidia blob and SSHD that are making my boot 10 sec slower :(
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot->  Timing cached reads:   3252 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1626.62 MB/sec
<smallfoot->  Timing buffered disk reads:  694 MB in  3.01 seconds = 230.58 MB/sec
<smallfoot-> Intel X-25M G2 80 gb SSD, bitch!
<BUGabundo> really faster then mine
<BUGabundo> let me compare ext4 vs btrfs
<smallfoot-> i use ext4
<charlie-tca> I need one of those things, too.
<smallfoot-> but im using CFQ, i should be using Deadline
 * charlie-tca also needs a computer that will boot from ssd's 
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1: (ext4)
<BUGabundo>  Timing cached reads:   3230 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1615.89 MB/sec
<BUGabundo>  Timing buffered disk reads:  694 MB in  3.01 seconds = 230.79 MB/sec
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda5: (BTRFS)
<BUGabundo>  Timing cached reads:   3088 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1544.67 MB/sec
<BUGabundo>  Timing buffered disk reads:  704 MB in  3.00 seconds = 234.45 MB/sec
<smallfoot-> not much change
<smallfoot-> what scheduler you use?
<BUGabundo> stock MM
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> what should I use in fstab to make it nicer?
<BUGabundo> discard ?!
<smallfoot-> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<BUGabundo> noop deadline [cfq]
<smallfoot-> ya, i use cfq too
<smallfoot-> i heard noop and deadline yields better performance on SSD
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> as I said, it's a fresh install of daily MM
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-25
<BUGabundo> I see so much stuff on what should go into fstab
<BUGabundo> I have no idea how to set it up for SSD
<BUGabundo> most is pre-btrfs
<BUGabundo> ubuntu is boring
<BUGabundo> I just installed it and there's nothing to configure
<BUGabundo> everything worked OFTB :(
<smallfoot-> lol
<smallfoot-> try gentoo or slackware for more of a challenge
 * Patrickdk wonders back to slackware
<Patrickdk> used slackware for, 16years now?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you going to switch to btrfs in maverick?
<BUGabundo> already did
<BUGabundo> this new system is running on btrfs
<bjsnider> is it stable?
<BUGabundo> what can I do with it?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: now idea.
<BUGabundo> only booted 3 times
<BUGabundo> and copied some stuff from my old disk
<BUGabundo> and installed most of my old packages
<BUGabundo> dselect FTW
<bjsnider> try killing power in the middle of a session by pulling the cord
<BUGabundo> battery!
<BUGabundo> and come on!!! I just installed
<bjsnider> pull the battery first
<BUGabundo> don't wanna ruinned it already
<BUGabundo> plus pidgin HATES powerdowns
<bjsnider> if btrfs is stable it won't ruin it
<BUGabundo> need to test it with a less sensible profile
<BUGabundo> *if*
<Jordan_U> alt+sysrq+b should do quite nicely as a stand in for pulling the plug.
<bjsnider> well, you asked what you could do to test it
<BUGabundo> need to tune up my fstab 1st
<BUGabundo> Jordan_U: I know! :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: in the sense of creating multiple versions of a file
<BUGabundo> and let btrfs doing it magic
<Daekdroom> I think the problem is the SSD itself. Doesn't TRIM make the drive to "hold" data before writing it down?
<BUGabundo> of allowing me to revert ot
<BUGabundo> *it
<bjsnider> i think there's  apckage called btrfs-tools or something
<bjsnider> lets you go back to a previous snapshot
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> cli or nautilus integration?
<bjsnider> i never would have guessed 2 years ago that linux users would be using btrfs before apple users would be using zfs
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.19+20100601-3
<bjsnider> but the latter isn't going to happen at all
<BUGabundo> No manual entry for btrfs-tools
<coz_> hey guys  ..out of curiosity...if I replace a sound  under /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo with the same name... do I have to restart some service to get it working?
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo: TRIM is about telling the SSD what data it *can* clobber, not about keeping more data.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> it was a long nite! gonna sleep... plenty more for tomorrow
<smallfoot-> maverick installs java by default, is this fault of openoffice? lucid didnt install java by default
<DanaG> heh, I made the mistake of having my backups exclude *cache* and *Cache*.
<DanaG> Broke all sorts of stuff.
<aboSamoor> Hi, I can not connect to IRC using empathy or xchat, any idea ? it keeps saying "connecting" in empathy, while in xchat it says "looking up hostname"
<DanaG> Say, anyone know how to make an upstart job that starts ttyS2 only if "console=ttyS2" has been specified?
<DanaG> Say, anyone know how to make an upstart job that starts ttyS2 only if "console=ttyS2" has been specified?  Wasn't that a goal for Maverick?
<MarkDude> should the help screen have bunk characters?
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10527806/Unicode%20crap.png
<Volkodav> add bookmark
<vish> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vish> !away | Andre_Gondim-afk
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim-afk: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<benste> hi, just took a look at the packages list for merkat, and saw that FF 4.0 is not included - as it's released after Ubuntu release. Will there be a dummy packaged like the "shirenko" package in previous Ubuntu versions ?
<benste> btw. does so know the 4.0 codename ?
<benste> someone here who knows more about ff ?
<Machtin> is there any know bug that makes my system freeze frequently?
<nocturn> Is Empathy 2.31.91 already available?  I can't find it in updates but my bugreport is marked as fix released in that version
<Ian_corne> nocturn: maverick?
<Ian_corne> maybe it's not in the repo yet
<nocturn> yes
<nocturn> Ok, will use irssi for the next couple of days than
<Ian_corne> shouldn't even take that long
<nocturn> It was marked as released on 23 august
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3 | X is broken for a lot of people please see http://tinyurl.com/2ubbobd
<sdk> Heyas all.  Is anyone else experiencing problems with runaway automake?  I mean like, once it starts, it consumes all ram almost instantly, then fills swap in about another 10 seconds.  Ever after I ctrl+c the command in term, I still have to specifically kill -9 the automake process.  Ubuntu 10.10, updated everything last night.
<mikebeecham> i get the impression that this room doesn't get used a lot
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: you would be wrong
<gnomefreak> there are times where it is slow like any other room
<mikebeecham> ahhh...I'm just looking at my xchat log over the last 24 hours and there's really nothing been said
<mikebeecham> :D
<mikebeecham> sure, I appreciate that
<patdk-wk> it's like most channels :)
<patdk-wk> very busy some days, very dead others
<Daekdroom> ooo reading the topic just answers what I was about to ask.
<mikebeecham> ubuntu-artwork is always quiet
<DrHalan> still broken nautilusß
<Daekdroom> DrHalan, what's broken?
<DrHalan> well since i've tested maverick there always was a memory leak in nautilus
<Daekdroom> There's a bug filed in Launchpad against nautilus
<Daekdroom> It's not only maverick
<Daekdroom> Jaunty and karmic as well, I believe.
<DrHalan> yeah i guessed so
<Daekdroom> so, does anyone else currently have broken radeon driver?
<DrHalan> works fine on my latop downstairs
<DrHalan> you mean the open source ones right?
<Daekdroom> X suddenly restarts when I use OpenGL 2d accel through Wine.
<Daekdroom> yeah, opensource ones, r300
<DrHalan> mh r300 is a pretty recent one right? my latop is about 3 years old
<Daekdroom> Xv rendering works fine, it's just wine...
<anger78> hi there! It seems i have a problem downloading the package information frome some sources, why does it tell me Ign http://xyz?  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398813/
<anger78> hi there! It seems i have a problem downloading the package information frome some sources, why does it tell me Ign http://xyz?  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398813/
<Pici> anger78: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file? You have a number of odd items in that paste you've provided.
<anger78> @pici:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398814/
<anger78> @pici: this is additional in the sources.list.d folder:
<anger78> root@daniel-desktop-ubu:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# cat ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-maverick.list
<anger78> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu maverick main
<anger78> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu maverick main
<Pici> anger78: Its normal for it to ignore the ones that it is ignoring.  You may want to be careful using lucid medibuntu in maverick though.
<dart> I cant get twitter on gwibber working...it won't show any updates and timeline....using macerivk daily build
<dart> maverick*
<anger78> pici: the main-problem is that i cant install something from x-swat
<Pici> anger78: What are you trying to install?
<anger78> pici: the fglrx package from them, the normal one wont install, also the 10.7 from the ati site
 * [4-tea-2] starts lurking for comments about YouTube or ATI video drivers.
<sdk> has anyone  heard about a bug in automake consuming all RAM and page volume in a matter of seconds?
<sdk> Daekdroom: What's up with the Radeon driver?  WFM, currently, but I've not upgraded since last night...  Only problem I'm having with X is that the xserver crashes on me when I run openGL screen savers or run xrandr while running Cairo OpenGL dock.
<Daekdroom> sdk, I'm having xserver crashes on me when running a specific Wine app that requires 2D OpenGL accel
<Daekdroom> Xorg.0.log gives me a backtrace.
<Daekdroom> The bug, unfortunately, happens with both Ubuntu and xorg-edgers (which has pretty much all patches the ubuntu x.org has)...
<Daekdroom> sdk, and the OpenGL screenserver issue should have been fixed by now
<soee> was there any update today? suddenly iv lost my sound, i had to reinstal nvidia drivers :/
<Pici> Theres a message in the topic regarding X issues.
<Ian_corne> There's updates daily..
<soee> oh i see, any idea what can be wrong with sound ?
<Ian_corne> check pavucontrol that it's not just muted
<soee> no its not i think i just check all settings
<IdleOne> I get at least 2 updates per day
<Andre_Gondim> my rhymthbox doesn't go to systray
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Raphi974> _Q_ : I have UNR and the global menu works great on Netbook Sessions. But i'd rather use the desktop session. Is it possible to get the global menu ?
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> how is 3d support in the current nouveua?
<oneguynick> I have searched the forums and google and can't find what support exists for 10.10 and gma500/poulsbo
<kblin> hi folks
<oneguynick> can anyone offer some insight?
<kblin> I'm trying to use user_xattrs on btrfs on a 10.10 VM, but "mount -o remount,user_xattr -t btrfs /dev/sda2 /" returns an error
<BUGabundo> oneguynick: last cycle it was VERY bad
<BUGabundo> in the mean time seem some support has appeard
<oneguynick> BUGabundo: every cycle since 8.04 has been very bad :) I guess the question is does it work outside of VESA mode?
<BUGabundo> there as no pousbo back on 8.x cycle :S
<BUGabundo> kblin: let me know your findings! I put a SSD in this laptop yesterday and have yet to tune it up
<oneguynick> BUGabundo: Dell shipped and only supports UNR on 8.04
<oneguynick> So with all that said has someone tested 10.10 on poulsbo?
<kblin> BUGabundo: dunno, so far it looks like it's still not really working
<BUGabundo> kblin: if you are talking to me, it means my ssd is working :P
<kblin> BUGabundo: true. tried to fsck already?
<BUGabundo> NOOOOOOOOOO
<BUGabundo> I'm even afraid to do *anything*
<kblin> I've had to boot from CD to fix my fstab because I dared add xattr
<kblin> I'm wondering what package to report a bug against for that
<BUGabundo> its so hard to find good, precise, intel on SSD , btrfs and maverick :(
<BUGabundo> at least it work OFTB
<kblin> 10.04 btrfs support seems worse
<kblin> and I need btrfs + xattr to test what I actually want to test
<BUGabundo> kblin:  you know support only came in 2.6.35
<kblin> yeah, and I see we're at 2.6.35-18 already
<kblin> I also need 2.6.34+ for ceph-fs
<kblin> which is what I actually want to play with
<kblin> but that needs btrfs + xattrs as a base
<BUGabundo> we are?
<BUGabundo> im at 17
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you better get a RC kernel then, from ubuntu kernel team PPA
<kblin> sure, and get even less support :)
<kblin> but good point, I'll try that
<BUGabundo> its always a change
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't work, boot to stock
<BUGabundo> and kernel team usually reacts to probs very fast
<yofel> actually -19 is out ^^
<yofel> and 3D in nouveau: had it working somewhat once with xserver 1.7, 1.9 gives me 2D only
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<BUGabundo> let the mayhem begin
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> hoy this nouveau 3D is FAST
<yofel> BUGabundo: so installing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental is enough?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and removing blob
<BUGabundo> I was expecting my boot time to go back to 13 secs
<yofel> right, I'll try it then after updates finished installing
<BUGabundo> but it didn't drop a 1 sec :(
<BUGabundo> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> for anyone wanting to see the diff of SSD and rotatory disks :P
<patdk-wk> heh, for me boot times went from 65sec to 28sec
<patdk-wk> but then the computer only has sata1, I bet it would be down to the 15sec range on sata2
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo , ltns
<BUGabundo> hey hey
<Daekdroom> Anyone else can check if bug 617201 is still ocurring?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617201 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Xserver crash in radeon_frame_event_handler" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617201
<Daekdroom> I believe it's not fixed
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom:  it's still happening ...i have that driver too :(
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, kk, I'll add a comment confirming it still ocurs on both Ubuntu maverick xorg and xorg-edgers packages
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom:  it's still happening on lucid as well
<yofel> Daekdroom: you could go to #ubuntu-x and ping raof, he's the one that closed the bug
<Daekdroom> yofel, I know, but he's been told about it on #radeon and haven't answered yet
<Daekdroom> So I'm just going to comment and wait for him to check for his email
<RickiiBETA> hey all, can anyone help me with dual monitors]
<yofel> RickiiBETA: graphic card/driver ?
<RickiiBETA> GeForce 9800gtx I think
<BluesKaj> well, I'm not expecting much more support for this old pc , a new graphics card is probly in it's future and it'll be nvidia
<yofel> RickiiBETA: tried with nvidia-settings ?
<BUGabundo> where's the startup stuff now?!
<BUGabundo> nothing in RC
<RickiiBETA> looking
<yofel> BUGabundo: upstart is in /etc/init/
<BUGabundo> so I just edit the confs?
<yofel> right
<BUGabundo> and try to guess what's starting?
<BUGabundo> I miss S and Ks :(
<yofel> me too :(
<yofel> you can add --verbose or --debug to the kernel line to make upstart talkative I think
<BUGabundo> no idea how to stop ssh .conf
<BUGabundo> start on filesystem
<BUGabundo> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<bjsnider> i'm sure there will be a gui config for upstart before the next lts release
<yofel> BUGabundo: comment the start on out
<RickiiBETA> Got it, tnx
<BUGabundo> ugly hack
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> need to kill *everything* from my boot
<BUGabundo> wanna be on 10 sec boot
<BUGabundo> no idea how watson did the 5 secs boots
 * yofel is amazed how BUGabundo can boot without init
<yofel> :P
<bjsnider> and you're going to wipe out everything that stand in the way of that goal
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> just took ssh so far
<BUGabundo> any advice ?
<BUGabundo> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> see the last one
<bjsnider> you created a whole site for your own bootcharts?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its a gallery
<bjsnider> boot speed seems to be very important to you
<BUGabundo> I have dropbox to it
<BUGabundo> so I just copy pngs and it uploads
<bjsnider> very, very important
<BUGabundo> and yes, that has all my bootcharts from ~4 years
<BUGabundo> two laptops
<BUGabundo> and now ssd
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I reboot 2, 3 times a day
<BUGabundo> plus I want to tune my ssd to their best performance
<BUGabundo> if there's stuff that ubuntu installs just for the casual user and that I don't need it , why not take it
<BUGabundo> I usually disable Bluetooth
<BUGabundo> I never ever use it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: so its not speed that matters
<patdk-wk> I wish I could get bluetooth to be disabled on boot, it just doesn't work anymore
<BUGabundo> but getting the most out of it, by learning where to shave
<BUGabundo> you can
 * yofel reboots with noveau
<patdk-wk> but still have it, so I can enable it for the rare times I use it
<BUGabundo> run this:
<BUGabundo> sudo echo "options rfkill master_switch_mode=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/rfkill.conf
<BUGabundo> this will stop bluetooth being activated during boot.
<BUGabundo> See: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linu...cpi.devel/1955 (http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.acpi.ibm-acpi.devel/1955)
<patdk-wk> nice
<BUGabundo> :D
<patdk-wk> I just figure that is atleast .25watts of wasted power :)
<jjcm> BUGabundo: You would be in here.
<jjcm> BUGabundo: Go back to #cyanogenmod
<BUGabundo> at least the the startup inits are easy to read
<BUGabundo> I'm everywhere dude
<BUGabundo> now let me make this nicer
<BUGabundo> # / was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<BUGabundo> UUID=42a39eb7-f3a7-4f7c-8c66-121f36685048 /               btrfs   defaults        0       1
<BUGabundo> # /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<BUGabundo> UUID=90f159fd-322f-4663-aa04-188ef8c937a6 /boot           ext4    defaults        0       2
<RickiiBETA> Back, I got an Error when I tried to save monitor settings: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you using the btrfs optimization for ssd?
<patdk-wk> heh, doesn't mounting /boot take to long, remove it, it's not needed unless you upgrade kernels :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: trying to get there
<BUGabundo> no idea how
<BUGabundo> hence me asking
<BUGabundo> Pat good! let me do it
 * BUGabundo deletes
<kklimonda> hey ho!
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<BUGabundo> you know anything about ssds and btrfs?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> trying to tune mine
<BUGabundo> not even google helps here
<yofel> hm, nouveau 2D is certainly nice except for the icon rendering issues, but kwin effects seem actually slower than with nvidia current o.O
<BUGabundo> yofel: I do see some artifacts
<yofel> BUGabundo: afaik there's a 'ssd' mount option, but that's all I know
<BUGabundo> but very very little so doesn't bother me
<yofel> well, didn't crash yet so I'll try it for a while
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, There are some optimizations for SSD drives, and you can enable them by mounting with -o ssd
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: instead of defaults ?
<BUGabundo> or after?
<bjsnider> after what?
<BUGabundo> UUID=42a39eb7-f3a7-4f7c-8c66-121f36685048 /               btrfs   defaults,ssd        0       1
<BUGabundo> is that it ?
<bjsnider> could be
<BUGabundo> ehe
<bjsnider> if so, then it's already optimized
<bjsnider> no need to do anything else
<patdk-wk> I can't seem to notice a difference ading the ssd option
<BUGabundo> http://thermal.cnde.iastate.edu/~sdh4/verynice/
<patdk-wk> I think that only modifies write performance, than read
<BUGabundo> we got this?
<BUGabundo> doing a quick test on btrfs
<BUGabundo> and suspend to ram with nouvuae
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<soee> ok nothing help to make my speekers work, my usb headset works oks - i have sound but not on 5.1 speakers any idea how can i fix this ?
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> wifi takes a while to reconnect
<BUGabundo> but hey, works fine D
 * BUGabundo is happy
<BUGabundo> need to get the right value for screen bright ... its burning my eyes
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I wonder how safe is btrfsck
<BUGabundo> let me try it
<BUGabundo> nobarrier - Do not use device barriers. NOTE: Using this option greatly increases the chances of you experiencing data corruption during a power failure situation. This means full file-system corruption, and not just loosing or corrupting data that was being written during a power cut or kernel panic
<BUGabundo> I'm crazy enough to test that :D
<BUGabundo> ssd - Turn on some of the SSD optimized behaviour within btrfs.
<yofel> BUGabundo: if nothing has changed in the last month, then btrfsck can only be used offline (unmounted)
<BUGabundo> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfsck  lovelly page
<BUGabundo> yeah I know :(
<BUGabundo> but since its all my /
<BUGabundo> I can't umount it
<BUGabundo> will have to wait for online file checker
<patdk-wk> heh, I can only get mine down to 11s
<BUGabundo> ok
<patdk-wk> with a peek read speed of 572MB/s
<BUGabundo> rebooting for NO BARRIER
<BUGabundo> WOW
<patdk-wk> disk usage for only 2seconds
<patdk-wk> cpu usage solid for 8sec
<patdk-wk> on a E8600 desktop
<patdk-wk> dual core 3.33ghz
<BUGabundo> t8300
<BUGabundo> 2.4ghz mobile
<BUGabundo> its a 2,5 yo laptop
<patdk-wk> ya, I should have more cache
<patdk-wk> 1year old desktop
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<nagappan> any clues why this happens with Nvidia current driver in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<nagappan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483637/
<nagappan> any work around for this ?
<bjsnider> yes, you put ignoreabi in the xorg.conf file
<bjsnider> the solution is in the bug in question
<bjsnider> don't have the number handy
<bjsnider> yofel does
<BUGabundo> wow
<nagappan> bjsnider, ok, let me search how to add the entry in xorg.conf, thanks :-)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> patdk-wk: its show *exaclty* the same boot time
<BUGabundo> pffffff
<BUGabundo> 251MBs peak
<patdk-wk> ssd option?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> and no barrier
<BUGabundo> lol
<patdk-wk> ya, that should only affect writes :)
 * BUGabundo re-enables for safety
<BUGabundo> mobprob and X are killing me here
<BUGabundo> X is 2 seconds
<yofel> bug 616023
<BUGabundo> modprob 8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<yofel> nagappan: ^
<patdk-wk> how many things is it modprobing that you don't need?
<BUGabundo> need to lower ureadahead time
<patdk-wk> kill all iptables stuff?
<bjsnider> thank you yofel
<yofel> np :P
<BUGabundo> what iptables?
<BUGabundo> there's nothing there
<patdk-wk> didn't know if you had ufw running
<patdk-wk> actually, ureadahead is killing me, it thinks it's a rotational disk
<BUGabundo> I guess I do
<BUGabundo> but no rules
<patdk-wk> check with lsmod
<patdk-wk> any iptables stuff?
<BUGabundo> # Forks into the background both when reading from disk and when profiling
<BUGabundo> # (HDD mode won't fork, but that's ok because we'll wait for it in spawned).
<BUGabundo> expect fork
<BUGabundo> # When profiling, give it three minutes after sending SIGTERM to write out
<BUGabundo> # the pack file.
<BUGabundo> kill timeout 180
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> how crazy would it be, to take it from startup ?
<patdk-wk> how can I force it to fork?
<BUGabundo> wasn't there a better read ahead?
<BUGabundo> like sread?
<patdk-wk> ya, ureadahead
<BUGabundo> in a ppa or something
<patdk-wk> intel made sreadahead
<BUGabundo> we need colin
<patdk-wk> many people had issues with it, why they made ureadahead
<BUGabundo> anyone can ping him  here?
<kklimonda> patdk-wk: you can as well disable it - ureadahead won't do anything good if you fork it on hdd powered system
<patdk-wk> but on an ssd?
<patdk-wk> and it isn't forking?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: the question is: can we disable it ?
<BUGabundo> yes? what do we not gain ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sure - just rename /etc/init/ureadahead.conf to /etc/init/ureadahead.conf.disabled
<kklimonda> same with ureadahead-other.conf
<BUGabundo> or comment the start
<kklimonda> it may work too
<nagappan> yofel, thanks sharing the bug number, let me subscribe myself
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it doesn't for for you on ssd? have you reported it?
<patdk-wk> oh heh, BUGabundo, on mine I killed plymouth :)
<BUGabundo> ahaaha
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why so small?
<patdk-wk> damn, killed ureadahead, cut down a good second or maybe more
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: click, them click on the right side
<BUGabundo> full size png
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why can't you just dump them into folder like all sane people do? ;)
<kklimonda> Some cheap/old SSDs fail to report their non rotational nature to the kernel. This results in ureadahead treating them as a rotational disk, which can actually cause slower boot times than not using ureadahead at all. ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: what does cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational return?
<patdk-wk> in my cause, it's cause it's a vm, and the vm shows it as a rotational disk, instead of ssd
<BUGabundo> 0
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm.. a bug in ureadahead then? it should just fork as expected
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> let me turn it off and test
<vish> BUGabundo:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~kang-bundo  fan of yours ?  ;)
<BUGabundo> AHAH
<patdk-wk> apt-get remove .*ubuntuone.* saved me .5sec
<BUGabundo> oohhh
<BUGabundo> forgot that
 * BUGabundo purges
<vish> ubuntuone is turning out to be one of those complementary antivirus which come pre-installed with windows !  one of the things to be done[removed] after an install :D
<kklimonda> interesting, I'm actually finding it useful
<kklimonda> guess in in the minority
<duffydack> U1 is kind of nice.  serving files up at a mouse click, giving me a backup to my other real backups.
<BUGabundo> I use dropbox
<duffydack> music purchasing...
<duffydack> I prefer U1.. set any folder I like..
<duffydack> I have deja vu.. again. ugh.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: dropbox is just a file syncing - I like the possibilities of app syncing with couchdb
<duffydack> contact syncs..mobile etc
<BUGabundo> duffydack: symlinks
<duffydack> BUGabundo,  U1
<kklimonda> I'm actually writing myself a rss reader that uses couchdb so I can keep my news synced bytween phone and computers
 * yofel would like to use U1, but apachelogger is still fighting with the libraries for the KDE client :(
<duffydack> when I have a reason to use dropbox instead, I guess I will..
<BUGabundo> I use it to sync 4 PCs and my android D:
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: symlinks are really primitive way of getting a realy sync capabilieties in applications
<BUGabundo> beat that :PPPP
<BUGabundo> plus it sync my ourdoings galleries too
<BUGabundo> like the one of those bootcharts
<BUGabundo> but hey, use what ever you like
<BUGabundo> I like dropbox
<BUGabundo> it _just_ works
<BUGabundo> (other then the half missing applet)
<patdk-wk> heh, symlinks to autofs on some of my stuff
<duffydack> far as I can see, u1 just works too
<duffydack> the autopublish script is decent too
<BUGabundo> and reboot to test no uread
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> I hope
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> -2 sec
<BUGabundo> nope. not getting there
<Daekdroom> Why have such fast boot?
<BUGabundo> humm why is plymouth running
<BUGabundo> if I disabled it ?
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you lied to me!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: what does plymout have to do with ureadahead? ;/
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo> but I disabled it too
<BUGabundo> and its starting
<kklimonda> what does initctl list|grep plymouth return?
<BUGabundo> plymouth-stop start/running
<kklimonda> hmm, maybe something else is launching plymouth then
<BUGabundo> well lets leave boot for another day
<BUGabundo> now I need to get the most out of btrfs tools
<BUGabundo> what are they?
<BUGabundo> what can I do with the FS?
<patdk-wk> I just can't break <10.5seconds
<BUGabundo> are there any high level apps ready to use the snapshot and versioning features?
<BUGabundo> patdk-wk: stop mocking me
<BUGabundo> I'm at 20
<BUGabundo> I had 13 before
<kklimonda> nope
<vish> hmm , what's going on here!
<vish> are we clocking boottime today? :)
<patdk-wk> http://まねし.jp/gallery/v/Users/sysadm/lucid-test-maverick-20100825-15.png.html
<BUGabundo> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<BUGabundo> 404
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> 404 MBs
<patdk-wk> http://maneshi.com/gallery/v/Users/sysadm/lucid-test-maverick-20100825-15.png.html
<BUGabundo> I need a faster machine and a faster ssd
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> still 404 MB/s
<patdk-wk> oh heh
<patdk-wk> I though you meant http 404 :)
<patdk-wk> on one boot it spiked into 700's
<patdk-wk> my laptop isn't this good though, only 150mb's cause of sata1 only, wish the t61 had sata2
<patdk-wk> hmm, I wonder if all that cpu usage is from using the btrfs compress option :)
<BUGabundo> didn't I already got a new kernel today?
<BUGabundo> another now ?
<Daekdroom> That's what you get for using a version in development :O
<patdk-wk> what verion you on?
<patdk-wk> I only saw -18
<BUGabundo> -19
<patdk-wk> does it increase boot speed? :)
<BUGabundo> LOL
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-26
<wechat> How to delete initrd.img-2.6.35-18-generic and force to load from 17?
<kklimonda> wechat: you have to load 2.6.35-17 kernel
<wechat> kklimonda: anyway everything wanna me to *reconfigure -a*
<kklimonda> dpkg --configure -a? then do it
<wechat> when I'm doing it it always hangin on -- always -- when generatin grub.cfg
<wechat> only ctrl-z can help
<wechat> not ctrl-c even
<wechat> and again *sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a*
 * wechat --configure
<wechat> Maybe update-initramfs?
<kklimonda> you could try
<wechat> what are the keys or flags to update-initramfs?
<wechat> I've removed even *-18* but it's in grub anyway
<kklimonda> try sudo update-initramfs -v -u all
<wechat> kklimonda: ok, good answer, will try
<kklimonda> well, if it hangs on generating grub.cfg then it's not updated and you see old entries in grub
<wechat> kklimonda: it's finding all the images and *loader of offtopic* and after that doesn't say *ok* but justin hangin on
<wechat> sudo update-initramfs -v -u is done mybe it will help
<yofel> wechat: wait, why did you remove the actual kernel *file* ?
<yofel> just remove the package or select -17 in the grub menu
<yofel> (or what are you actually trying to do?)
<wechat> yofel: but when I will be upgrading again the system will remember about 18 and again will download it again unpack it again made grub.cfg and again will hang on
<yofel> try 'sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.35-18-generic' first?
<wechat> yofel: killed all lock files, aptitude -f install, apt-get -f install, dpkg -C, dselect, recovery mode, ... - all was tried by me
<yofel> ok, so what exactly hangs? update-grub?
<wechat> /var/lib/dpkg/lock  --- also is hangin' will kill it
<yofel> that doesn't answer my question, can you pastebin the output of whatever you're doing before it hangs?
<blaz_> hi, just updated to kernel 2.6.35-19 and strange things happening during boot: i have to press a key once in a while, otherwise booting stalls. Anyone experienced this?
<blaz_> no such problems when booting back to 2.6.35-17
<yofel> haven't tried -19 yet
<yofel> do we set gfxmode=text on boot currently?
<yofel> I get the ubuntu text mode splash instead of the kubuntu graphical splash since yesterday
<DJAshnar> Instaling Ubuntu 10.10 on the lappy!  WEEEE!  Still no working ACPI!
<DJAshnar> Any ideas on why a Toshiba Sattelite C655D S5057 hates ACPI under Ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, and 10.10A3 but works fine under Backtrack which is based off Ubuntu 8.04?
<Tekno_> no idea
<DJAshnar> think this might help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301101&page=8
<Tekno_> i have lifebook which runs ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 but not 7.04 or lates
<Tekno_> later
<Tekno_> not even 10.04
<DJAshnar> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=23958
<DJAshnar> think that may have something to do with it?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/601102
<DanaG> argh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one disabled notice in every nautilus window" [Medium,New]
<DanaG> "Ubuntu One Disabled"
<DanaG> I know it's not enabled... now go the heck away!
<DanaG> =/
<kklimonda> I like the new "add-on" manager in usc but some packages need a better description
<vish> kklimonda: file a bug!
<vish> :D
<kklimonda> vish: I don't really see what can be done about it
<kklimonda> vish: I think that's just too generic
<kklimonda> after all two packages may suggest the same package for different reason.
<vish> kklimonda: yeah, once that add-ons branch got merged it was expected add-ons would have crazy descriptions/wrongly suggested
<kklimonda> the only solution that comes to mind is for packages that have Suggests: to provide description
<vish> kklimonda: yeah, mpt was looking forward for such bugs, to actually have a proper plan :D
<marek_> hi, i have on my PC two ubuntu installations - one 10.04 and other 10.10, on 10.04 i have encrypted home partition, how can i "enable" it on 10.10 installation?
<bilalakhtar> Hello! I am upgrading to maverick using the alternate CD. I am hearing about some X server breakup. Am I safe with the free ATI driver?
<bilalakhtar> ok thanks I got the message in that ML
<geser> bilalakhtar: yes, I'm using maverick with the free ATI driver without problems (the grub2 and ATI issue got resolved by reverting a default)
<RandyRKelly> hello room
<RandyRKelly> i have been having a bug on 10.10  but i think it was fixed with yesterdays update
<RandyRKelly>  I wanted to ask is there a way i can remove the old kernels
<RandyRKelly> hello
<bilalakhtar> When I boot maverick, X starts up twice. First, it begins and GDM login comes. When I press enter, it shuts down, opens again and another proper GDM login comes from which I am able to log in
<sebsebseb> Hi
<RandyRKelly> hello
<RandyRKelly> everyone leaving and joing
<dart> applications having panel indicators crash instantly after launch....rhythmbox, gwibber, turpial, pino, banshee...
<IdleOne> is X still broken like it says in the topic?
<IdleOne> guess I'll find out
<sinurge> IdleOne, depends for diff people
<sinurge> its working for me as of now
<IdleOne> running an update and it offered  xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon  among others
<IdleOne> I'm running nvidia
<phnom> Working here too, running nvidia.
<IdleOne> good to know, thanks
<jfi> it is still broken for me, I need to add an option ignoreABI in xorg.conf
<killer456> all the applications having panel indicators are crashing....is there a way to solve it?
<IdleOne> 2.6.35-19 boots with no problems :)
<mikebeecham> hi guys...could do with a little help:
<mikebeecham> I have just upgraded to maverick, and I cannot login
<mikebeecham> I am taken to ttyl
<mikebeecham> I login, try to startx
<mikebeecham> but am told that there are no screens found
<TheInfinity> -> topic
<mikebeecham> lol...just noticed that
<TheInfinity> X is broken
<mikebeecham> ok, going to read now
<mikebeecham> ok....as a relatively new linux user...does this mean I have to wait until something is released?
<mikebeecham> Linux is my main machine...otherwise I guess I would have to reinstall 10.04?
<mikebeecham> ...or is there a way to revert back?
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: you could watch here: https://launchpad.net/builders
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: thanks
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: uhmm
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: since your new, you shoudn't have upgraded already really
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: I also like to run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`  just to see what packages might be missing
<mikebeecham> sebsebseb: not so new to linux...been running it for 3 years, but new to the backend of it
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: you should have  just waited untill the final reelase or maybe the release candidate, or at least the beta  next Thursday
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: I have the latest of everything
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: depending on the issue, you might have to clean install, since its a development version, and updates don't always fix problems
<mikebeecham> yeah, I think I will actually mate
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: if you want to get a it a bit early
<mikebeecham> it's not a biggie since I only just reinstalled anyway
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: I would recommend doing it when the beta comes out
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: also thing is with
<sebsebseb> development versions of Ubuntu is this
<sebsebseb> if alpha is used
<mikebeecham> yup
<sebsebseb> there will probably be some sort of problem with it before the final release, that effects the user
<sebsebseb> if  the install is started with the beta on the other hand,  then it will probably be ok untill the final
<mikebeecham> yeah I guess...I early released on 10.04 and everything was fine :D
<vish> Andre_Gondim: pls turn your nick changes off, you are spamming the channel
<vish> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<hosoka_> hello all
<hosoka_> Would like to know what I am doing wrong. When trying to update with the Update Manager it tells me that due to a conflict with libgirepository1.0-1 it cannot dowload the missing updates.
<hosoka_> It mention something about that and I due to this I cannot report it by default.
 * yofel wonders what dpkg needs 180MiB memory for... '21207 root      20   0  201m 182m 1116 D    3  2.4   0:05.50 dpkg'
<IdleOne> right clicking on chromium-browser when minimized does not appear to bring up a menu, anybody else experience this behavior?
<IdleOne> hmm seems to be random
<IdleOne> happens with other apps also
<osteenbergen> Hi, small question: where is sun-java-jdk?
<osteenbergen> Doesn't seem to be in a repository anymore :O
<yofel> fetch it from lucid partner, can't find it for maverick either currently
<yofel> bug 588589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588589 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "please create sun-java6 packages to maverick" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588589
<osteenbergen> yofel, thanks :)
<maurer_> Hey, any time it goes under load, my intel wireless starts to throw dma errors, and eventually it crashes and the kernel starts spewing debug info faster than I can read it
<maurer_> (this did not happen until recently)
<DJAshnar> Any plans to incorporate the kernel patch for the damn Toshiba Sattelite ACPI/DSDT bug causing us to be forced to turn of ACPI and then only run ONE cpu core?  http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=23958
<DJAshnar> *turn off
<kblin> hm, what package do I use to report a btrfs bug?
<yofel> linux
<yofel> that's the kernel package
<kblin> ok
<DJAshnar> I actually had to use an older kernel WITH the acpi patch to get 10.10 to run on my Toshiba :(
<yofel> DJAshnar: the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel might know more
<DJAshnar> thankies :)
<kblin> whoa
<kblin> they want me to try and see if I can corrupt my rootfs again?
 * kblin fires up another VM
<ongolaBoy> Hi.how and where can I use rsync to complete a CD ... I used jigdo but it seems broken :(
<Viglite> I get an error, but I forgot what it was now, something about Policy Kit Unable to Launch...maybe..I tried to replicate it three times now. no luck yet. U 10.10 a3.
<Viglite> Hiya gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Viglite
<Viglite> gnomefreak: Do you have the logs on?
<gnomefreak> logs for what?
<Viglite> gnomefreak: This channel
<gnomefreak> Viglite: the bot logs the channel
<gnomefreak> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Viglite> okee dokee
<Viglite> Well my message was that I got a repetitive crash error, Policy Kit failure something, something, I did not get a screenshot nor did I see it in the logs.
<gnomefreak> your logs are on your system. what makes you think they are here?
<Viglite> I will keep trying to replicate it, it occurs when Nephew logs on and off, oh I dunno. just guessing.
<Viglite> I did tell him this was Beta3, so churn it up.
<Viglite> gnomefreak: Oh sorry, I meant what I posted here before you came in a few moments back.
<yofel> wth, just had a kernel panic o.O
<DJAshnar> libgirepository1.0-1 dependency cannot be resolved.  How do I fux?
<DJAshnar> *fix
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get -f install?
<Viglite> DJAshnar: Is it a restricted?
<AndrewMC> can someone tell me the terminal command to dist-upgrade
<AndrewMC> im drawing a blank here
<yofel> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<AndrewMC> yofel~ im already running 10.10 i was told to dist-upgrade becasue it would fix a problem with update manager
<yofel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> actually..
<yofel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AndrewMC> yofel~ ok thanks man
<yofel> you're welcome
<gnomefreak> updating to an alpha release to fix anything?
<yofel> well, you can fix things in my experience. Like... fix 5 things, break 12
<DJAshnar> fixed the dependency issue with a forced install of the libgirepository1.01 manually... and a sudo apt-get install -f....
<Viglite> sweet
<DJAshnar> damn python...
<DJAshnar> Watch this batch of 549 updates break 572...
<DJAshnar> 572 DIFFERENT things...
<DJAshnar> Hopefully it fixes the ACPI DSDT bug on the Toshiba laptops for me...
<DJAshnar> Forcing a direct CPU call rather than a BIOS call isnt fun
<DJAshnar> Maybe a hammer would work...
<duffydack> !hammertime
<duffydack> lol
<duffydack> well I wanted it for so long, and it happend.  I got a nicer sound control.. that other thing was bad.
<DanaG> argh, STUpid empathy... it won't let me not set up accounts.
<DanaG> First-run wizard, I say "just see neighbors"... then I go to "accounts" in menu, and get first-run wizard again!
<DanaG> Say, anyone know of a command-line scriptable telepathy thingy?
<Sensiva> Does anybody has maverick's screenshots after the UI freeze?
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-27
<jfi> hum, the 3 orange circles of the new default wallpaper is a bug?
<coz_> jfi,  you mean this one ?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Warmlights.jpg
<jfi> coz_, no, this one: http://i.imgur.com/YCn7C.jpg
<coz_> oooo
<coz_> I hope that is a bug :)
<jfi> I hope too, but I don't see any report on launchpad (yet?) :-)
<coz_> jfi,  check in /usr/share/backgrounds and just open the image in image viewer to see if those ugly oranges are gone :)
<jfi> At least I am not the only one: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/ubuntu-1010-default-wallpaper.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<danyR> jfi: I so want to see a bug report on the default wallpaper :D
<coz_> jfi,  do you want the original withouth the oranges?
<coz_> mm actually lucid one has one orange dot
<coz_> jfi,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<jfi> coz_, well, I am usualy using a solid back background, so I don't really care about the default background but.....
<coz_> jfi,   good thinking :)
<jfi> well the lucid one does not hurt me, but the new one sounds like if a gimp newbie has quickly tested the brush button :)
<FFForever> Hi ya
<FFForever> is there an easy way to separate gnome/kde menu items?
<Smoodo> How are things with 10.10?  Coming along pretty well?
<IdleOne> X is broken for some
<IdleOne> I would wait for release if I was you
<Smoodo> I've been subscribed to Webupd8 and trying backports of some of the software included in 10.10.
<Smoodo> Didn't know the state of things on the whole 10.10 enchilada
<Smoodo> Thanks for the heads up IdleOne.
<IdleOne> Smoodo: I am running maverick as my main OS and really haven't had any major issues I was not able to recover from.
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> I don't recommend it
<charlie-tca> +1 for "don't recommend it" yet
<IdleOne> Now if you got a spare computer and you don't mind it not booting more often then not..go for it.
<MarkDude> Is there a reason that Ubuntu One keeps repeatedly crashing?
<MarkDude> I mean it is dying like a few times every few minutes
 * MarkDude is not even using it
<MarkDude> How can I shut it off?
<MarkDude> & does it relate to PolicyKit preventing a normal shutdown
<Bridge|> hi all just upgraded to 10.10, prob ismy cpu may have turned off before the install completed cuz when I turned it back on after assuming it finished cuz it was off, the ubuntu 10.01 loading with dots appear and there now ubuntu graphic logo its just text then i hit a command promt promting me for user name and pass i login and just have a unix like interface its just one big terminal/console no GUI
<Bridge|> i just upgraded from 10.04 all was working fine
<Bridge|> anyone?
<Ian_corne> Bridge|A: what do you want us to say
<Ian_corne> If your computer turns of during a crucial update, it will break :p
<MarkDude> Fedora is the only Distro I have ever used that *might* be able to survive an interupt like that
<MarkDude> Its one the reasons their package manager take *forever* to do anything
<MarkDude> Bridge|A, rescue what you can with a liveCD, if you have enough space use it to create another partition and copy your /home in to it
<MarkDude> If your goal is to save bookmarks etc, stuff tht you can get later
<DanaG> !find QDialog
<ubottu> File QDialog found in libball1.3-doc, libqt4-dev, qt3-doc
<DanaG> QDialog: No such file or directory
<DanaG> ah, never mind... the part of the thing I really cared about, worked.
<Ian_corne> heh, an update, clearing 2gb of space :D
<Ian_corne> removing all my old kernels at once
<Divecks> Hey all, are there glaring bugs in the latest (update-manager -d) build of Maverick? I'm installing it on my laptop (nothing important, just got it yesterday :D) Thanks! LD
<MarkDude> Divecks, the biggest issue I have seen is policykit stops a normal shutdown
<MarkDude> You just have to tel it to shut down anyway
<Ian_corne> my NM crashes sometimes
<Ian_corne> on my laptop
<MarkDude> The tabs render funny on Chromium if you have a few of them open
<MarkDude> Oh, Ubuntu one crashes every few minutes, and I am nt even using it
<Divecks> Interesting.
<Divecks> Well I don't really use Ubuntu One (not until it's much more polished anyway), but I do like using Chromium. Perhaps that bug has been fixed in a newer build? Does update-manager -d pull the latest daily build or an alpha snapshot?
<Divecks> I don't think drivers should be a problem, this is a System76 laptop, so I'm going to assume the hardware should work pretty nice with Linux in general.
<MarkDude> Right on which model?
<Divecks> MarkDude, It's the new Lemur Ultrathin (lemu2)
 * MarkDude works for Zareason, they have some cool hardware also
<MarkDude> That machine looks cool
<Divecks> Ahh but Zareason does things differently.
<MarkDude> Even tho they are competitors of ours, we like them
<Divecks> Of ours?
<MarkDude> Its not a duel to the finish :)
<Divecks> Forgive me :D
<MarkDude> I am ZA's Community Manager
<Divecks> Ah right I totally missed your comment about that.
<MarkDude> np
<Divecks> Yeah, and System76 doesn't diss you either. I was talking to them on the phone before I got my laptop, and they spoke well of you guys.
<MarkDude> Of course, we have been pondering the best way for us to have an alliance
<Divecks> You guys should really "get out there" more. Like system76 has a bunch of ads and (I think) a bigger name in the Ubuntu world.
<Divecks> Especially with them being part of the Ubuntu Forums mainland.
<MarkDude> When we deal with the manufacturers, its good to be able to havea solid FOSS friendly deal
<Divecks> Right.
 * MarkDude totally agrees. I am relatively new, we need more visibility
<MarkDude> We have been working on closer relationships with those nice Canonical folks
<Divecks> Another thing I should add, is your website needs some work. Not saying that the System76 website is fantastic, far from it, and lots of it is out of date, but I almost dismissed your website as one of those "squatter-spam" sites.
<MarkDude> lol
<Divecks> The layout feels very generic, if you know what I mean.
<MarkDude> I do
<Divecks> And it's a shame though,
<Divecks> because you have a really impressive selection of computers.
<MarkDude> sucks is another words that could be used
<MarkDude> imho
<Divecks> :D
<MarkDude> Can I use your quote to show Cathy & Earl?
<Divecks> So who's bigger, you or System76? You've got lots more laptops then them.
<Divecks> Not sure who they are :P
<MarkDude> I dont know, they are much bigger as far as nationwide awareness
<MarkDude> We are more known internationally
<MarkDude> Plus they just offer Ubuntu, we offer quite few Distros in addition
<Divecks> I suspected. And checking you and sys76 out on youtube, I was really shocked to find literally one video for each of you basically.
<Divecks> Oh I didn't know that.
<Divecks> Well that would make sense since you guys do the hardware+linux vanilla support thing.
<MarkDude> Be prepared for some videos from us soon
<MarkDude> Did you get the SSD for your machine or  regular hard drive?
<Divecks> :) I'd be really interested.
<Divecks> MarkDude, For the longest time, I really thought I was going to get the SSD.
<Divecks> But I called them up and they said that I could upgrade it later should I choose to (and that's a major plus, SSDs are MAD expensive, and theirs are no exception). Plus, I honestly don't think i'll need the speed.
<Divecks> I'm a 9th grader and I'll (in theory =D) mainly be using this laptop for school work and stuff.
<dart> after a update to usbmodeswitch yesterday, my card stopped working. The data card appears as a mass storage device but for only a second and then it disappears. Everything was working fine before the update.
<MarkDude> At 1st I had one of them, I could reboot in less than 10 seconds
<Divecks> I've got an iMac running Ubuntu that works very well, and that's what I do most of my "stuff" on.
<Divecks> MarkDude, yeah, so I've heard. But really, the main slowdown on that machine, I think, is the processor/graphics. Even though it's dualcore AND hyperthreaded, with that new intel HD chipset, it still has like little lagspikes which I don't know if they are Ubuntu's problem or the gfx card.
<Divecks> But I can play Nexuiz suprisingly well, and I can stream 1080p video via my SSHFS/SaMBa cloud thingy.
<MarkDude> Good call, unless you need to do lots of reboots, the larger and more affordable drive is the best choice
<MarkDude> The hyperthreading can cause some weird issues depending on what is happening with you ACPI
 * MarkDude has a small bug I have been trying to solve for one of our machines
<Divecks> MarkDude, Right. But actually, in preparation for soon-to-be SSD, I set up a DynDNS account a bajillion servers on my iMac.. So I essentially save all my work on the laptop and stream all my media from my iMac. It's cool stuff, even though nautilus gives me 300 bugs/hr working with samba shares.
<Divecks> MarkDude, Interesting. Any odds that Maverick will clean that up?
<MarkDude> After doing some research , I found that 76 is having a simlar issue
<Divecks> Hmm. What *exactly* is the issue? :P
<MarkDude> Meerkat solve most of everything
<Divecks> Ah that's good. The papercuts project for Meerkat is looking REALLY sharp.
<MarkDude> The matching of C states with your system calls
<Divecks> MarkDude, Oh it's that low level. And what would be the side-effects?
<MarkDude> C0 C2 C3 C4 can be not fully C0 in that Intel's chips can require *two* inputs to make it step down to proper state
<Divecks> I see.
<MarkDude> Under some conditions, it can make the the computer think it needs more power thn it does
 * MarkDude has not seen the power issue yet, that part is just a theory
<Divecks> And linux has enough problems powermanaging as it is lol
<MarkDude> Exactly, see if you can try other graphics options
<vish> booooot you crazy iso...! dont be afraid its a VM!
<Divecks> MarkDude, What do you mean?
<MarkDude> what driver is your machine using?
<Divecks> MarkDude, I really don't know to be honest. It ships with System76's custom driver pack preinstalled, and nothing shows up under hardware drivers.
<MarkDude> Oh, I forgot they use custom drivers
<MarkDude> sudo lspci -vnn
<MarkDude> If you use that in terminal near the top will be the driver used
<Divecks> Okay so it finished installing and I've rebooted it.
<Divecks> However,
<Divecks> It can't connect to my wireless interestingly enough
<Divecks> though it sees the name
<MarkDude> Do that lspci command
<MarkDude> See what it says for your wireless driver
<MarkDude> With your other machine google for that card & options
 * MarkDude guesses you have Intel based wireless
<Divecks> I think so.
<MarkDude> and that your issues lie in its ability to not talk to your router
<Divecks> can't see anything in lspci really.
<Divecks> perhaps a fresh install of maverick would be better?
<Divecks> though I'd lose the System76 driver.
<Divecks> Not sure how much that's actually doing for me though.
<MarkDude> Uh, without knowing if it is customized , I would not do that
<MarkDude> try it somewhere else if you can
<MarkDude> That is part of the reason that my bosses decided to make sure everythng we sell is upstream compatible
<Divecks> Yup policykit DOES prevent reboot.
<Divecks> Humph.
<MarkDude> But, the downside to that is that 76 has their fingerprint reader working, unlike ours, they have a beta driver they did
<MarkDude> Do they have an IRC channel?
<Divecks> Don't think so.
<Divecks> But they're active on facebook, twitter, and the forums.
<Divecks> I think 10.04 is better to stick with for now.
<Divecks> Interesting.
<Divecks> A reboot fixed the wifi
<MarkDude> So you have no connection issues with your machine before?
<Divecks> None before Maverick
<MarkDude> Check again just using lspci
<Divecks> and apparently none now.
<Divecks> ah i got it
<Divecks> Intel corp Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
<Divecks> that;s actually an upgrade from the base config.
<Divecks> for like 10 bucks more, it's a much better card.
<MarkDude> Good call
<MarkDude> Good deal also
<Divecks> Ubuntu REALLY needs to work with Gnome upstream on Appearance Prefs.
<Divecks> There's some major leak or something in the Background tab
<Divecks> takes like
<Divecks> 10 seconds to query background.
<Divecks> Chrome seems to render multiple tabs OK
<Divecks> but i'm using a bleeding edge build from a PPA
<Divecks> (which, by the way, is awesome.. nice GTK+ integration improvements)
<MarkDude> iwlagn is your driver
<Divecks> 1 sec, i'm switching to IRC on my laptop
<Divecks> exit
<Divecks> back
<MarkDude> That iwlagn driver is weird
<Divecks> Apparently.
<MarkDude> I have not been happy with it
<MarkDude> I have it on my machine also
<Divecks> But its now working flawlessly.
<MarkDude> Thats it , its not reproducible
<MarkDude> I put an Atheros card in mine to see if I had any errors, NONE
<MarkDude> Problem was the range was horrible
<MarkDude> Would work at less then half of the range
<MarkDude> Lenovo machines are producing a similar issue with their wireless
<MarkDude> If it happens again save your relevant logs
<MarkDude> Every papercut like this could turn away potential new users, I dont like that, I should get in touch with 76 next week
<MarkDude> Im glad it works now. Try administration >> System Testing  and see what it says before you decide to go with Meerkat
<MarkDude> And remember that the Intel graphics driver can say that you have more resolutions available than are actually usable,
<dart> usb-modeswitch has stopped working after an update yesterday and i cant downgrade....someone else facing this problem?
<hosoka> hello
<hosoka> when updating the test version it gives me a message Package dependencies cannot be resolved due to libgirepository1.0-1
<hosoka> when I upgrade that libgirepository1.0-1 it removes the whole ubuntu-desktop
<jca1981> can you help me? im getting this when i try to install virtualbox via apt get "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu17 is to be installed"
<yofel> jca1981: erm, which release are you using? libc6 2.10 is from karmic
<bogdomania>  cheers guys.. no luck on the forums so i`ll ask here: after installing 10.10 and upgrade it, i don`t have the external usb drives(flash drive in vfat) auto-mounted.. it is listed with lsusb. hal is installed, but hal-device-manager is not available in repos.. any ideas?
<vega_> i thought hal was deprecated since 10.04
<vega_> that's why it is not in the repos..
<vega_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<bogdomania> yeah, well i don`t know what changed in ubuntu, since i didn`t use it for a long time.. i was switching from SuSE... but still, in 10.04, the automount feature was functional..
<vega_> well, 10.10 is not even beta
<bogdomania> btw.. the kernel was upgraded too.. with the prior version, automount was working fine.. damn..
<bogdomania> i just remembered :D
<nigelb> Is there a known issue with d-i? I find that alternate Cd for lucid 10.04.1 doesn't work.
<nigelb> it would be nice to know if it was something at my end only.
<gnomefreak> nigelb: please see #ubuntu for your issue
<amikrop> Hi, is there an available update for fixing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544139 in consolekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "Active VT tracking can fail at startup" [High,Triaged]
<amikrop> sorry, wrong channel
<jfi> Hello, I have a compatibility issue concerning ApplicationIndicator and maverick/lucid that I reproduce with a small C code, can someone confirm it before I open a bug? It requires gcc and some dev packages
<jfi> the C code can retrieved from: http://pastebin.com/8PxKgYTB
<jfi> to compile it: gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0 appindicator-0.1` main.c
<jfi> issue is that the icon does not change when you click on the menu of application indicator, nok with mavercik, ok with lucid
<vish> does anyone know the bug# for Ubuntu not booting in VM?
<vish> err, Maverick* not booting
<penguin42> vish: I have 2 mavericks booting in KVM
<vish> penguin42: tried with the latest iso? i mean they boot if already installed , but not if we want to boot and install a fresh one
<penguin42> oh, no I haven't tried an iso for a while
<vish> yeah , i made the mistake of deleting the old VM before installing a new one, and i cant create a new install :(
<penguin42> how far does it get?
<vish> well , it sometimes goes until i hit 'install now' , and then just hangs. or sometimes it just hangs before that too
<vish> i heard on -devel that it is a known bug, but cant seem to find it..
<kklimonda> damn, ubuntu is getting crashy lately :/
<gnomefreak> i have had a few crashes since breezy devel cycle but it was X and only maybe 2 times in all that time
<gnomefreak> vish: i should have it in email but seems thunderbird cant connect to that accout or 4 others
<gnomefreak> account
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: well, by Ubuntu I actually mean everything - ubuntu and applications :)
<gnomefreak> oh
<vish> TB~!!
<kklimonda> but I've also had a few freezes in the last week or so related to nouveau
<gnomefreak> we should be posting tb 3.2 and 3.3 IIRC :)
<vish> is anyone running on btrfs? especially their /home?
<kklimonda> poke bugabundo once he's online
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: nautilus + nouveau?
 * vish  looking reinstall and to migrate /home to btrfs..
<gnomefreak> is nvidia working on upgrade from Lucid?
<gnomefreak> or is it still not being held back?
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: I think the freeze is related to firefox
<kklimonda> I can't, for example, browse google images at all
<kklimonda> I can barely do ctrl+w when I open it
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: happens but for me 4.0 freezes sometimes 3.6 not so much
<kklimonda> and sometimes while I'm browsing  random pages I get a full freeze and nothing helps - I can only do REISUB to reboot
<kklimonda> (sysrq+k doesn't work :/)
<gnomefreak> thats new
<kklimonda> yeah, I should boot with debug and report it
<kklimonda> but the problem is it's rando
<kklimonda> m
<kklimonda> hmm.. what's the status of xen inclusion into mainline?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<yofel> vish: tried if ubuntu-vm-builder works?
<vish> yofel: hmm , nope.. never tried that before..
 * vish searches for instructions
<yofel> vish: you'll get instructions with 'ubuntu-vm-builder kvm --help'
<vish> yofel: ah.. thanks.
<penguin42> ah great, the set gfxmode stuff has finally gone; now the only grub change I have to make is the no intremap
<DrHalan> oh ambience beta finally made it into main...
<penguin42> anyone else seeing ~30 second boot pause just after loading the Radeon module?
<patdk-wk> nope
<patdk-wk> I have no radeon's though
<Pici> penguin42: I can check after I get home from work.
<penguin42> anyone seen gnome-terminals not starting up with previous session position/size/instances?
<Divecks> MarkDude, You there?
<MarkDude> Yes, how goes it Divecks ?
 * MarkDude is waiting in a DR office :)
<Divecks> MarkDude, Not so good. I wake up today to find my laptop's monitor FULL of garbage
<christian_lappy> guys, mx xserver crsashes at the first login
<christian_lappy> secong login works
<Divecks> MarkDude, And it's a hardware thing, because the garbage is persistant at BIOS.
<Divecks> MarkDude, Luckily Sys76 didn't give me any hassle about it and a prepaid shipping label is on its way to me.
<MarkDude> Wow, have you tried another live CD?
<penguin42> christian_lappy: When it starts up OK the 2nd time if you're lucky there will be a log in v/ar/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<MarkDude> Hm, make sure to remind them to save the logs if they can
<Divecks> MarkDude, No it's def.  not a problem like that. 10.04, maverick, or a livecd, the problem is still there. I know it can't be a software thing because it happens before Ubuntu even loads.
<MarkDude> On the off chance Meerkat did something to it,
<christian_lappy> penguin42: yep, it is :)
<Divecks> MarkDude, I think their plan is to try and replace the needed parts, not wipe it.
<MarkDude> Was it doing it before the upgrade?
<christian_lappy> penguin42: Backtrace:
<christian_lappy> [    63.708] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e83bb]
<MarkDude> Very cool, I have heard they are pretty good about working on stuff
<penguin42> christian_lappy: Put it in a pastebin
<christian_lappy> penguin42: the complete log ?
<penguin42> christian_lappy: Yeh or put it in a bug report and then point us at that
<MarkDude> Isnt it nice to deal with a company that does not make you spend hours & hours arguing over whether yu have an issue or not:)
<Divecks> MarkDude, So I should hope :D And I'm 99.999% sure meerkat had nothing to do with it.
<Divecks> MarkDude, Yeah, like Apple in recent years.
<MarkDude> Nothing against Dell, but I have heard horror stories about people having to argue with them
<Divecks> Yeah so i've heard.
<Divecks> I will say though, that Chrome works AMAZING under Maverick.
<Divecks> Divecks it opens before my dock icon even starts to jump lol.
<Divecks> But this is a daily build.
 * MarkDude still thinks it is great Dell offers Linux, but, the customer support leaves much to be desired
<Divecks> MarkDude, Do they? I thought their linux lineup was more  of a "showoff" type thing.
<MarkDude> Yep, Meerkat connects via wireless real quick
<Divecks> MarkDude, Once the beta hits, I think I'm going to upgrade my main computer. You don't think the beta will have that policy kit problem, do you?
<MarkDude> That may be , I still think anytime Linux gets even a token effort, it helps at least with *awareness*
<penguin42> their kit gets used a lot for server sutff
<Divecks> Yes totally.
<MarkDude> That policykit is just a small roadbump
<MarkDude> Its not really an issue, unless you have something that requires it
<christian_lappy> penguin42: #625439
<penguin42> bug 625439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625439 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash at first successfull login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625439
<Divecks> MarkDude, I don't actually even really know what PolicyKit does, exactly.
<penguin42> christian_lappy: Hmm htat backtrace is unusually sparse
<christian_lappy> penguin42: yup
<penguin42> christian_lappy: You mgith try installing xserver-xorg-dbgsym to get a bit more info from the debug
<penguin42> and you're on common hardware
<christian_lappy> yup
<christian_lappy> laptop with intel igp
<christian_lappy> lenove thinkpad
<christian_lappy> worked until yesterdays updates or so
<MarkDude> Authentication
<christian_lappy> x61s
<christian_lappy> btw, how can i test thre new ubuntu font ?
<MarkDude> Divecks, but since the bug happens on shutdown, I am guessing that authentication then will not cause issues
 * MarkDude is leaving the Dr officce
<IdleOne> christian_lappy: it is still in beta testing, not open to public yet
 * MarkDude will be back for commute & once I am at the shop
<christian_lappy> IdleOne: oh..so no way to get ?
<IdleOne> nope
<christian_lappy> damn
<penguin42> hmm Maverick seems to have gained a bug in the last week or two where I ahve to unlock my crypted drive twice for it to mount
<siegie> I have think adblock in rekonq doesn't work, although it's enabled in the config menu
<lontra> hi, i have a couple of quick questions re: maverick. 1) is the intel driver 'better' in maverick than lucid? i occassionally get screen flickering. 2) are the daily ISOs installable. 3) has maverick been relatively stable? I'm use to running debian sid so i can handle instability but prefer having some stability
<jfi> lontra, maverick is alpha, so not stable
<lontra> jfi: well yes i know that it's stable because it hasn't been released and is in development
<lontra> jfi: i wonder if it'll be an improvement for me regardless because of the intel issues
<penguin42> lontra: Still quite a few issues
<jfi> maybe the best way to know it, is that you give it a try with a livecd, stability may depend on your hardware
<lontra> ok i'll take a look ... i've got everything backed up, i have some time, i can always install maverick, if it doesn't pan out well i can, reinstall lucid
<ali1234> about that warning in the topic... is it the usual binary driver problems? what hardware does it apply to?
<jfi> ali1234, nvidia is broken (at least for me)
<ali1234> nvidia always breaks :)
<jfi> it works with a ABIIgnore in the xorg.conf but that's not very convenient:)
<jfi> lontra, if you can, I think that it is better to install maverick aside lucid and not instead. It will allow you to switch to lucid if there is an update which break too much the system. In alpha stage, there is often updates which break the system and is fixed in the coming hours/days
<Shadowww> hi there, on ubuntu 10.10 with latest drivers nvidia kernel breaks and complains about ABI revision. any way to fix this? maybe another nvidia driver?
<Shadowww> nvm, just noticed topic.
<ali1234> apparently it works if you put ABIIgnore in xorg.conf
<ali1234> but this happens every time with the new xorg
<ali1234> takes a while for the binary only drivers to catch up
<urthmover> is there a way to dist-upgrade to maverick?  Is it smarter to do a fresh install though?
<ali1234> urthmover: sudo update-manager -d usually does it
<ali1234> the -d is for development version
<urthmover> ahh  genius   thanks ali1234
<ali1234> can't tell you which way is best i didn't try it yet
<ali1234> they're both likely to make your computer catch fire
<Shadowww> another question.. vmware workstation 7.1.1's vmmon doesn't builds on kernel 2.6.35-19 complaining about 'error: implicit declaration of function iommu-unmap-range'
<Shadowww> is this known bug or it's a problem with my configuration?
<ali1234> the vmware modules have to build against the kernel headers, they probably changed
<ali1234> this often happens with 3rd party kernel modules
<Shadowww> so I have to wait for patch from vmware?
<ali1234> there's probably already a patch on vmware forums or something
<ali1234> yeah or go in and patch it yourself, it is probably quite easy
<ali1234> they probably just renamed some function
<Shadowww> will try, thanks :)
<ali1234> that's what usually happens
<ali1234> renamed in linux that is
<jfi> <Shadowww> hi there, on ubuntu 10.10 with latest drivers nvidia kernel breaks and complains about ABI revision. any way to fix this? maybe another nvidia driver?
<jfi> Shadowww, add this in xorg.conf:
<jfi> Section "ServerFlags"
<jfi>     Option         "IgnoreABI" "True"
<jfi> EndSection
<ali1234> i have had this problem with virtualbox and nvidia dkms stuff when using newer kernels
<ali1234> it was always quite easy to fix
<burner> help... my nvidia is all b0rked and i only get X through nv!!!!
<penguin42> heck this needs topicing
<penguin42> burner: Read the last 10 or 20 lines - it's just explained the same problem
<burner> lol
<jfi> burner, you can test by adding this in xorg.conf:
<jfi> <jfi> Section "ServerFlags"
<jfi> <jfi>     Option         "IgnoreABI" "True"
<jfi> <jfi> EndSection
<burner> rad
<jfi> rad?
<burner> i mean, thanks mucho
<vish> is anyone able to notice the odd fonts in launchpad or is it just me!?
<DanaG> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.btrfs for /dev/sde1
<DanaG> fsck.btrfs: not found
<burner> w00t, back to 3D compizy goodness, thanks again!
<charlie-tca> vish: isn't it showing whatever is selected as fonts in the browser?
<vish> charlie-tca: nah , actually lp fonts are hard-coded
<vish> they had something else earlier
<vish> there was a bug about it too.
<charlie-tca> They are?
<vish> yeah , they seem to have just switched to Ubuntu fonts..
 * vish looks for bugs
<vish> bug*
<charlie-tca> I see UbuntuBeta on almost everything there
<BUGabundo> me what ?
<vish> yeah , they seem to have just switched and the comments are using HUGE fonts! :/
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: about the antenna - I am sorry, but I really needed it. Mine was stolen and I needed the replacement. Thanks for understanding... ;-)
 * BUGabundo /kicks charlie-tca where it hurts
<charlie-tca> hmm, well, at least I can read the comments now...
<BUGabundo> what comments ?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<vish> charlie-tca: yay! its back to normal! :D
<charlie-tca> oh
<vish> looks like we caught them in the middle of testing ;p
<charlie-tca> So I won't be able to read it easily again?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: launchpad
<BUGabundo> ahh
<vish> charlie-tca: odd! i cant find the bug about lp fonts being hard-coded! :(  sladen was the one who had filed it, but the beta fonts project name has changed and it seems lost.. :S
<kklimonda> hihi, the funny bug with google maps is a good example why including a 3rd party code you have no control over into your code is stupid..
<MarkDude> penguin42, is there a pastebin of the common problem?
<vish> lp and its blackholes! , change a project name and all the closed bugs are lost :/
<penguin42> MarkDude: Don't know, I'm not an Nvidia user - I just lurk here
<MarkDude> Its the X fix - correct?
 * vish points finger a penguin42 and yells stranger danger! :p
<vish> at
<penguin42> eep!
 * MarkDude is at a bug jam right now, I just wanted to share info with the folks here :)
<ZykoticK9> am i alone in feeling the new default wallpaper is a fail?
<charlie-tca> too early to tell.
<MarkDude> ZykoticK9, its not really good, but the art deadlines are not yet
<BUGabundo> which one is it ?
<ZykoticK9> MarkDude, well I hope that it's changed then ;)
 * MarkDude also
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: purple with orange dots
<charlie-tca> Not the prettiest one I have seen, but if you like those colors ...
<ZykoticK9> with the new Volume control have others lost the album art from Rhythmbox recently?
<jfi> I have lost it even in rhythmbox since the upgrade to maverick
<ZykoticK9> jfi, rhythmbox and even the ?popups have the album art - it's only missing from volume for me?  i don't see it as a bug for indicator-sound
<jfi> popup?
<ZykoticK9> jfi, the thing in the top right corner that appears?  sorry don't remember what they are called.
<jfi> hum
<jfi> I have just a panel in bottom left corner of rythmn with cover art which is always the default one for all my soungs
<jfi> with lucid it works
<jfi> maybe a configuration issue on my side, I have never search the reason
<BUGabundo> what was that parameter to place on boot/installer, when screen went black ?
<patdk-wk> after grub?
<patdk-wk> there are two ways, depends on what did it, linux kernel option, nomodeset
<patdk-wk> or grub command, set gfxmode=text
<penguin42> those are separate things
<penguin42> and the set gfxmode one has just gone away in the latest grub/kernel/something
<BUGabundo> you know, all those users that couldn't boot the installer
<BUGabundo> just got one, and I can't remmember how we did
<BUGabundo> lucid was soooo long ago
<penguin42> oh, the set gfxmode is a maverick alpha only thing
<yofel> noapic? I can't really remember it either
<penguin42> nomodeset as patdk-wk is always a good one; especially for Radeon HD5xxx series on Lucid
<patdk-wk> oh, lucid, nomodeset
<BUGabundo> no yofel, not that one
<BUGabundo> ok,
<BUGabundo> will try nomodeset
<patdk-wk> it fixs the old intel video card thing
<patdk-wk> atleast for my older servers :)
<KruyKaze> How do i migrate my favorite PPA's from lucid to Mav?
<jjcm> Hey bestest of friends,
<KruyKaze> hey
<jjcm> So just did an upgrade to 10.10a3,
<jjcm> using nvidea drivers, which after reading online I've found that they fail if you bump up
<KruyKaze> bump up?
<jjcm> I take it a switch to nouveau will fix it, but we'
<jjcm> ll see here in a sec
<KruyKaze> I love nouveau
<jjcm> KruyKaze: bump up to 10.10
<ZykoticK9> jjcm, you need a 256 version kernel and to add a couple lines to xorg
<KruyKaze> if you don't use 3D
<ZykoticK9> jjcm, see bug 616023 for details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<jjcm> ZykoticK9: Alreayd have it up :D
<jjcm> Good to hear that I'm on the right track
<jjcm> But first, lunch and I gotta figure out why my computer smells like burning plastic now
<ZykoticK9> jjcm, sorry didn't mean "kernel" above but "driver"
<jjcm> ZykoticK9: I figured
<charlie-tca> hmm, last one I had smelled like burning plastic spit fire out the back to go with the smell
<jjcm> charlie-tca: Bonus points for style.
<KruyKaze> can any one tell me how to easily use my ppa's on a new ubuntu rellease?
<charlie-tca> Maybe #launchpad would give more results on that?
<KruyKaze> oh thanks
<Shadowww> hi there. What section of xorg.conf I should add Option "IgnoreABI" "True" to? Device, ServerFlags or ServerLayout?
<ali1234> serverflags
<Shadowww> thanks ali1234 :)
<jfi> Section "ServerFlags"
<jfi>     Option         "IgnoreABI" "True"
<jfi> EndSection
<ali1234> too slow :)
<jfi> ali1234, yes, but mine is complete! :-)
<ali1234> well, he'll be back if it doesn't work :)
<jfi> depends whether he has a text irc client:)
<ali1234> i'm sure he can just back out the change
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-28
<LetsGo67> Anyone knows what 10.10 will be like?
<LetsGo67> Best feature?
<jpds> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LetsGo67> Worst feature?
<DrHalan> can some epxlain me how to use the StreamSerialiser in Terrain::load
<DrHalan> http://www.ogre3d.org/docs/api/html/classOgre_1_1Terrain.html#ae3fc60c0f8350b4872323ddf258d922d
<DrHalan> i want to parse terrain data from my internal format to Ogre
<DrHalan> oh sorry wrong channel ;)
<maurer_> I'm getting 25% packet loss on multiple different wireless networks. Any approaches to figure out what's going on with my machine?
<maurer_> Damn, room's dead.
<maurer_> Eh, sorry for the repost, but someone new is in the room, and nobody's talking: I'm getting 25% packet loss on multiple different wireless networks. Any approaches to figure out what's going on with my machine?
<maurer_> Note for anyone else who reads this and is having problems with maverick intel wifi: Install compat-wireless, it fixes this bug.
<sinurge> with this new updates putting in whenever i shutdown i get policy kit still running ....with 3 boxes shutdown anyways...wait... any idea what that could be
<sinurge> gettin the following error when i am trying to remove the old kernals http://paste.ubuntu.com/484790/ any suggestions
<eightball> how to update from 10.4 without reinstaled?
<sinurge> eightball, rephrase your question pls
<IdleOne> eightball: 10.10 is still alpha and not stable. it is not recommended you upgrade until the official release.
<KE1HA> Any non-UK folks trying to sync maverick images ?  It's extremely slow, and has been all afternoon, was just wondering if anyone else seeing that also.
<eightball> i know when it is relese in oct which  is  almost a month a way ?
<IdleOne> oct 10 2010
<eightball> ok
<eightball> on that date or later when i download it how to upgrade it?
<KE1HA> eightball:  Beta-3 is coming out next week, you can download and have a preview of what's in store for 10-10.
<IdleOne> when it is released the upgrade manager will offer to upgrade for you
<eightball> ok so the upgrade manger takes care of every thing?
<eightball> sorry still new to ubuntu
<eightball> will SSD work ?
<DanaG> ARGH, stupid Ubuntu kernel... makes my middle button not work.
<DanaG> So, to press my middle button... I have to press my middle button AND my right button!
<wick94> DanaG tht sounds like a real pain in the u know wht
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> Hmm, try GL2 output in mplayer, perhaps.
<DanaG> er, wrong tab.
<wick94> lol
<DanaG> Say, anyone know if GMA950 can accelerate ANY codec with va-api?
<DanaG> argh, ubuntu... my middle button is not a freaking left button!
<DanaG> It's really, really really annoying... every single time I try to middle-click a link to open it in a new tab, it instead left-clicks and opens in the current tabl!
<DanaG> tab!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> AARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH, HULK SMASH.
<DanaG> GIVE ME BACK MY MIDDLE BUTTON!
 * penguin42 yawns at the Ucubed event in Manchester
<kulight> evolution keep start up on the contacts page instead of the mail page any one can help?
<kulight> evolution keep start up on the contacts page instead of the mail page any one can help?
<BUGabundo> afternoon friends
<BUGabundo> what's the bug for the power policy agent that gets stuck?
<BUGabundo> I always have to kill it on shutdown
<BUGabundo> does it make any sense to "spin off" ssd disks?
<BUGabundo> is it recommend to bind mount /dev/pts to do a chroot with xnest?
<penguin42> when you say a chroot with xnest  what do you mean? xnest is not necessarily related to chroots
<BUGabundo> oh no ?
<BUGabundo> so how do you launch apps ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well you can start an Xnest and then from outside the Xnest you can do something like export DISPLAY=:1 xterm &
<penguin42> BUGabundo: But there are also ways of starting new gnome sessions which is a tad harder
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's what I'm doing
<BUGabundo> making a small script to bind my old disk and then xnest it
<BUGabundo> so I can still use what ever I have there and need porting
<BUGabundo> looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ali1234> you should mount /dev/pts when chrooting
 * penguin42 looks
<BUGabundo> ali1234: thanks
<BUGabundo> then the wiki needs editing
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<ali1234> you should probably mount /sys as well
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484999/
<BUGabundo> here's what I have so far
<ali1234> no need to bind them all
<ali1234> mount -t devpts none /media/320/dev/pts
<ali1234> etc
<penguin42> BUGabundo: OK, so actually just as a flag these days it's a hell of a lot easier to use a VM rather than a chroot/Xnest
<penguin42> BUGabundo: But that looks reasonable
<BUGabundo> wiki fixed
<BUGabundo> penguin42: well, its my old disk
<BUGabundo> making it into a VM just to start kmail or firefox is a bit overkill
<ali1234> i agree
<ali1234> you don't need the Xnest though
<ali1234> also Xephyr is better than Xnest :)
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> What?
<BUGabundo> !info Xephyr
<ubottu> Package Xephyr does not exist in maverick
<BUGabundo> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in maverick
<penguin42> xserver-xephyr
<BUGabundo> !info x-server-xephyr
<ubottu> Package x-server-xephyr does not exist in maverick
<BUGabundo> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 904 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<BUGabundo> ah there we go
<BUGabundo> how does one use it ?
<ali1234> same as Xnest pretty much
<penguin42> BUGabundo: But, stop - why do you want the Xnest/xserver-xephyr
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> ali1234 recommended it
<BUGabundo> I just want to access my apps
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Ah ok; it's just you can chroot into something and export the display back to the existing X server
<BUGabundo> without having to muck much of the system
<BUGabundo> tried that, no success
<BUGabundo> so went with the next step: xnest
<penguin42> ok
<ali1234> getting Xauthority right can be tricky
<BUGabundo> Xnest -ac :1 is so easy :P
<BUGabundo> no idea what -ac does
<BUGabundo> nothing in MAN for it
<penguin42> I think that turns off access control
<BUGabundo> makes sense
<Daekdroom> Bleh, has anyone noticed that messaging-menu no longer tells you which apps among those are open and which aren't?
<BUGabundo> so, xnest or xephyr ?
<BUGabundo> what the key points on both?
<penguin42> xehpyr is newer and I don't know much about it
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> will give it a try
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485006/
<BUGabundo> here is the lastest version
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485006/
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You might want to bindmount /tmp - in particular it has the X socket in which lets export DISPLAY=/tmp
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> sudo mount --bind /tmp  /media/320/tmp  ?
<penguin42> promising
<penguin42> BUGabundo: So does that work?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> making a few improvemtns
<BUGabundo> adding comments, resolv.conf and spawing xnesty
<BUGabundo> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485020/
<penguin42> cool
<penguin42> BUGabundo: One of the things I haven't got my head around is that in recent Ubuntu/Gnome there is a concept of a 'session' that is managed with policykit and friends; and in some of the cases what you really want is a new session
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> but a nested X is handy too
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: what are you breaking? :)
<BUGabundo> nothing, yet
<BUGabundo> check the pastebin
<kklimonda> oh, why do you need nested X?
<BUGabundo> again?
<BUGabundo> don't you have a backlog ?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> (2010-08-28 16:02:38) freenode: making a small script to bind my old disk and then xnest it
<BUGabundo> (2010-08-28 16:02:47) freenode: so I can still use what ever I have there and need porting
<johnflux> Hi all
<johnflux> I tried to install KDE 4.5.0  from lucid-backports, and screwed up my system :-D    Now KDE won't start
<johnflux> it looks like I only need to update all the packages again, but the trouble is that since I can't login to KDE, I cannot get wireless working
<johnflux> and without wireless I can't update the packages..
<penguin42> johnflux: Hmm an interesting loop!
<penguin42> johnflux: Can you start kde in failsafe?
<kklimonda> heh, they have backported a whole kde 4.5 through -backports?
<johnflux> penguin42, I can get krunner and konsole up and running
<penguin42> I wonder if you can get enough of the network manager stuff
<johnflux> penguin42, it's provided by kde plasmoid...
<yofel> well, you'll either need plasma running for wireless or configure it with wpa_supplicant in konsole
<kklimonda> johnflux: you can configure wireless even from terminal
<yofel> johnflux: can you try to start plasma-desktop in krunner and look if there's an error in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<johnflux> kklimonda, only by reconfiguring it all manually right?
<johnflux> yoasif, I'm current in windows, so I'd have to reboot...
<johnflux> but I found an longish bug report about this
<yofel> ah, well, for wireless, there are a few examples in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/ and 'man wpa_supplicant.conf'
<yofel> just stop network-manager, run 'wpa_supplicant -i <interface> -c <config file>' and run dhclient once you're connected if you use DHCP
<johnflux> yoasif, okay I'll give that a try
<johnflux> if I can remember the magic combination to get my wireless to work :-/
<yofel> well, first see if you can manually start plasma-desktop and see if it prints any errors
<BUGabundo> penguin42: kklimonda: stupid question: how can I declare a variable for the mount PATH in that script? so it can be changed only in one place
<yofel> yoasif: have a cookie...
<BUGabundo> auff
<penguin42> BUGabundo: you can always do something like export FOO=/whereever  and later do PATH=$FOO/whatever
<BUGabundo> so, sudo mount --bind /tmp  $FOO/tmp  ?
<penguin42> yeh
<yoasif> yofel, :P
<BUGabundo> penguin42: here is the current version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485034/
<penguin42> bb later
<knittl> hi. i don't have an image on my screen after sleep (using nouveau)
<knittl> it worked with nvidia, but nvidia is currently broken
<BUGabundo> AHSHDPDHGPSEIGOSE*GFPEJ*OGD
<knittl> BUGabundo: your keyboard is broken ;)
<BUGabundo> seems I can't access copy paste buffer from nested X
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> ali1234: any parameter for Xephyr to work ?
<BUGabundo> $ chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> [2600:2600:17000195076:FATAL:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(193)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.org.chromium.dUjVsZ failed. This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm' to fix.: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> Aborted (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> something isn't okay on my chroot
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I'm using lucid-backports but when I run kdm it says "cannot find greeter"
<JohnFlux> Any idea what would cause that?
<johnflux> When I try to run plasma-desktop I get:    symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Plasma6Corona12mapAnimationENS_8Animator9AnimationES2_
<johnflux> This is using the ubuntu backport version of kde 4.5.0
<yofel> johnflux: first, since we're talking about lucid let's move to #kubuntu
<yofel> this channel is for maverick
<johnflux> yes, but it's the backports
<johnflux> which is kinda maverick :D
<yofel> well, then #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> but lucid-* is still lucid
<yofel> 4.5 or not
<BUGabundo> anyone know how to export all extensions of a chromium / chrome browser ?
<sdk> On Maverick, is Emerald still used?
<yofel> well, it's there, but I don't know if it actually works
<sdk> I keep hearing that Emerald is goihng the way of the Dodo, but it keeps not happening.
<sdk> yofel: what takes its place?
<yofel> no idea, I don't follow gnome news
<sdk> yofel:  fair enough.  :)
<sdk> Grr .. very frustrating.  One of the most useful tools for a heavy computer user is the ability to have applications load on login to specific windows, i.e. terminals of a particular geometry in one workspace, browser in another, etc.  Apparently KDE supports that, but all Gnome'll do is set a default so EVERY time you open an app it will start in the same workspace.. Feh.
<knittl> i'd like to provide information about not being able to properly resume after suspend with nouveau (black screen) – where can i get it?
<txwikinger> Is there anything know about apport not being able to deal with crash files in maverick?
<yofel> what happens?
<txwikinger> hi yofel
<txwikinger> it gives an erroe message
<txwikinger> it gives an error message when opening the crash file
<DanaG> argh, ubuntu kernel..... give me back my freaking middle button!
<txwikinger> apport does not support reporting these crashes (assertion error)
<yofel> txwikinger: hm, I know that is intentional, but I forgot why
<txwikinger>  maybe you don't want to trace assertion errors?
<yofel> probably, iirc has something to do with that xcb assertion where bugs were uselessly reported about it
<txwikinger> ah
<yofel> but I might be wrong, can you open the .crash file in an editor and check what the actual assertion error is?
<IdleOne> ont he past few reboots I have received the following error http://imagebin.ca/view/wpiA1zQM.html I'm not sure what package to report a bug against or if I even need to, any ideas?
<IdleOne> on the*
<IdleOne> if I click reboot anyway the system restarts and there does not seem to be any problems, just not sure what to do about this
<dupondje> policykit broken ?
<dupondje> it keeps asking me to kill it when I try to reboot/shutdown
<rick_h_> howdy, we're testing the daily iso and found a bug with the builds. Where would I go to figure out how to submit a bug against it/check if it's already filed?
<yofel> dupondje: IdleOne just posted http://imagebin.ca/view/wpiA1zQM.html
<rick_h_> I would have expected a bug report link here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100828/
<yofel> rick_h_: well, what's the bug?
<IdleOne> yofel: what package can I report a bug to concerning policykit?
<rick_h_> we had to edit a syslinux.cfg file after running usb-creator
 * greg-g waves
<rick_h_> in order for the usb device to boot
<rick_h_> so not really on a package installed/run per-se
<yofel> rick_h_: ah wait, sounds familiar
<yofel> bug 608382 ?
<rick_h_> yea, it seems like everyong would have run into it, but trying to be good little ubj-ers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<greg-g> probably should, there was a forums post about it
<greg-g> yeah, that looks like it
<yofel> rick_h_: and for reporting bugs follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs in general and come to #ubuntu-bugs if you have more questions
<rick_h_> yea, that's the one
<rick_h_> does it make any sense to add some text to the daily iso page for helping users get started with reporting bugs?
<yofel> IdleOne: there is policykit-1 but I'm not sure if that's the right one
<IdleOne> yofel: I tried that and got back an error saying the package does not exist
<IdleOne> let me try again to make sure
<yofel> rick_h_: not sure, usually people know that bugs should be filed on Launchpad
<IdleOne> hmm now it works
<IdleOne> thank yofel
<MarkDude> dupondje, - YES, policykit is a known bug. The way it prevents shutdown
<dupondje> is there a bugreport about it ?
<IdleOne> dupondje: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/623819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623819 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] policykit is not responding" [Medium,Triaged]
 * penguin42 yawns
 * penguin42 has spent the day at a local Ubuntu meet up
<jpds> Was it that bad?
<penguin42> no, it was very good - I'm just rather tired now
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> argh, give me back my freaking middle button, Ubuntu!
<jpds> DanaG: Erm, it currently is freaking out, isn't that the problem?
<DanaG> "it"?   What's "it"?
<Dink> hmm where can I find more info on a bug. Every time I try to open/save a doc in oowriter I get an "Illegal instruction (core dumped)"
<bjsnider> DanaG, don't you have that bug during every release cycle?
<penguin42> Dink: apport or gdb should get you a backtrace especially if you install the -dbgsym packages, however it's still hard to track an OOo bug down
<DanaG> Nope, that bug is new.
<DanaG> It's saying "ClickPad Mode Enabled"... and thus treating my middle button as a left button.
<DanaG> That trips me up 100% of the time I try to open a link in a new tab.
<bjsnider> you didn't have a huge touchpad problem in the lucid cycle?
<penguin42> DanaG: I've had a few weirdo touchpad issues in the last few weeks; it seems happyish at the moment
<DanaG> A problem I had last time (and still have) was with my other system, a netbook -- the touchpad "spazzing" all over the screen.
<DanaG> It seems to happen less frequently now.
<Dink> penguin42, nothing gets triggered. I only noticed that message when I ran it via cli
<penguin42> Dink: you could try running it in gdb, or you might find that apport has dropped a log in /var/crash
<Dink> ahh there it goes thanks
<DanaG> I have tons of my bugs that have had zero comments this whole time.
<DanaG> Or rather, most of my bug reports this cycle seem to have been ignored.
<penguin42> DanaG: Want to share some? I'm happy to see if I also see them
<yofel> for kernel bugs that's not really surprising, there are too few developers for too many bugs
<penguin42> it's true for most; you have to be pretty lucky to get them looked at
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~danagoyette
<yofel> yeah, but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~danagoyette/+reportedbugs lists only 6 and at least one is confirmed :P
<penguin42> DanaG: Have you got your Xorg.0.log to attach to the clickpad one?
<yofel> I have unanswered ones too, so don't be unhappy https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+reportedbugs
<DanaG> It's a kernel bug, not an Xorg bug.
<DanaG> Same issue happens even with evtest at console.
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-treblig/+reportedbugs
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/332081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332081 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Panel volume icon state changes to "mute" when volume reaches zero" [Low,New]
<DanaG> And this one, I even attached a patch for.
<penguin42> your extace one seems to have a fix for
<penguin42> yofel: Your 'every second time it boots' one is great on console misalignment
<yofel> please don't ask me, that's what happened, and I rebooted over a dozen times...
<penguin42> yeh, its a kind of fun bug
 * penguin42 drops a pin
 * charlie-tca can't hear the pin drop
 * BUGabundo cleans charlie-tca ears with a 20" pole
<Dink> Is there a way to stop mutter from trying to maximize everything I open ?
<Dink> err Unity
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> at least not from design
<DanaG> argh, stupid mtools... I tried to name a fat16 volume angstrom-boot, it instead made it ANGSTROM-BO
<DanaG> WHY HELLO THERE, CAPS!
<penguin42> ah technology
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-29
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHnP5zWTWqc&feature=player_embedded#at=88
<penguin42> <bed>
<DanaG> [13482.860894] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000030
<DanaG> [13482.867933] IP: [<ffffffffa00b7386>] btrfs_print_leaf+0x26/0x4f0 [btrfs]
<BUGabundo> YAY for good drivers
<maurer_> DanaG: More likely to get useful stuff for that upsteream....
<maurer_> *upstream
<DanaG> ARGH... stupid ffmpeg keeps segfaulting.
<FFForever> how can I install from a thumb drive?
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, careful (not sure if it's still applies) but there was a bug with Maverick USB drives created in Lucid.... sorry I don't know the bug # (nor did i experience the issue - i've just seen it come up in the channel a couple of times)
<FFForever> what is the best way to create one though from the iso?
<FFForever> ZykoticK9, would the error happen to be something that causes a segmentation fault?
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, sorry not sure
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, i believe it was some sort of failed to boot / initramfs or something... but i'm REALLY not sure of the details
<Some_Person> Is there any way to install without burning/booting to the CD/ISO?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Yes, there are a few different ways. The one I prefer is setting up grub to boot the iso file from the hard drive.
<Jordan_U> FFForever: If unetbootin isn't working for you then using grub2 to boot from an iso file may be a solution for you as well.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I don't think fat16 supports case sensitive label names (nor label names longer than 11 characters) so it's not really the fault of mtools. What are you doing when ffmpeg segfaults, or is it segfaulting with most operations?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: But I'm using GRUB legacy
<DanaG> It's segfaulting on transcoding.
<DanaG> Oh, and with Windows, or with gparted (upon "create partition" only), I can make a lowercase label.
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Is there any other way?
<Jordan_U> !install | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Some_Person> Yeah, already seen that, but unfortunately I didn't really see anything that would work for me
<Some_Person> Maybe I should just buy some damn discs
<Some_Person> or a new flash drive
<Some_Person> or both
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: You can use grub legacy to boot from an iso file, but you need to manually extract the kernel/initrd first.
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: How does that work?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: You loop mount the iso file (or open it in archive manager) and copy the kernel and initrd to an area that grub can read from, then you setup your menu.lst to load the kernel and initrd passing the parameter "iso-scan/filename=/path/to/iso/file" to the kernel.
<Some_Person> and that works?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Yes.
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Ok, I'll try it
<Some_Person> Well, I'll be damned. It actually worked the first time I tried it
<Some_Person> As far as first impressions of maverick (live booted from iso on HD), compiz seems very snappy
<valorie> question: during global jam today, a couple of us were trying to load Kubuntu 64 bit Mav
<valorie> without success
<valorie> I was about to give up, when another member reminded me in IRC that I have an spare HD for this laptop
<valorie> it's about half full -- is ~71 gigs plenty of room to test with?
<valorie> I couldn't get the virtualbox to work, but this will be a real box
<valorie> :-0
<valorie> if that's enough room
<SwedeMike> ubuntu needs like 10 gigs
<valorie> oh, that sounds good
<valorie> I think I'll partition off the old backup
<SwedeMike> if you don't need any files other than the OS, you're fine with 3-5 gigs
<valorie> just in case
<valorie> I was going to leave it, because that's lots of music
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> why not have fun while testing?
<SwedeMike> put it on another partition so you can wipe whenever you need to.
<Tweaky> hihi. having issues installing my graphics driver. http://pastebin.com/vD1Ripmz which ofc i havnt had a problem installing before 10.10 :p
<valorie> yup, will do
<JohnFlux> When I install a library like /usr/lib/libstreamanalyzer.so.0.7.2     what creates the symlinks to it?
<JohnFlux> because I have no /usr/lib/libstreamanalyzer.so.0.7 symlink - but I should have, no?
<bilalakhtar> How do I enable RGBA transparency in Maverick?
<kklimonda> JohnFlux: no, not really
<kklimonda> JohnFlux: symlinks are in the package
<kklimonda> JohnFlux: or they can be created by ldconfig at the installation time
<kklimonda> but all packages I can think about do provide symlinks
<JohnFlux> woohoo, I wiped out my /usr/local/lib  directory and now it's all working :-)
<om26er> bilalakhtar, follow the online instructions maybe. the official plan was postponed for N
<bilalakhtar> om26er: Postponed for N? Again! Oh nooo!
<bilalakhtar> om26er: I think its enabled for maverick
<om26er> no its not
<bilalakhtar> om26er: beep, I upgraded to maverick just for this! When was it postponed? E-mail
<bilalakhtar> om26er: I mean, the announcement?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, csd and argb gtk patches were causing a lot of problems and were taken out. it was meant to be again activated after alpha3 but cody russel was busy in appmenu-gtk so no time to fix bugs
<om26er> then there was a work item for murrine engine. assigned to cimi that was also postponed
<bilalakhtar> om26er: It was first postponed away from Lucid , now postponed from Maverick, now at Natty
<om26er> bilalakhtar, it was also postponed for Karmic
<Tux^> Hi, i am trying to install xubuntu 10.10 alpha 3 using a live cd (mdm check is fine). Everything goes on fine, except that i cant see the mouse pointer !
<Tux^> What needs to be done can any one help me please
<kulight> Evolution opens up on  the contact page and not on the mail page any one can help?
<Tux^> Hi, i am trying to install xubuntu 10.10 alpha 3 using a live cd (mdm check is fine). Everything goes on fine, except that i cant see the mouse pointer !
<Daekdroom> anyone else having problems with ubuntuone nautilus integration dragging nautilus performance to almost unreponsive?
<Daekdroom> I'm thinking about uninstalling it :|
<jpds> Daekdroom: Yep.
<Daekdroom> The good news is, it is, indeed, ubuntuone, because uninstalling gnome integration solved it
<duffydack> what no amd64 daily?
<penguin42> has someone got a 32bit Maverick they can try and replicate a bug on?
<penguin42> all mine are 64
<ali1234> will a livecd do?
<ali1234> (actually liveusb)
<ali1234> and it's rather out of date
<penguin42> no, actually it's OK - I've just noticed the original reporter tried it on 64 as well
<penguin42> but thanks for the offer
<dart> all applications with panel indicators crashes instantly as soon as i launch them....rhythmbox, gwibber, empathy etc.....is there a sloution for this because I can't use any application that have a panel indicator
<knittl> why can't i search my track titles in rhythmbox with simply typing them? it's only filtering artists, which – honestly – sucks
<Daekdroom> knittl, you can
<knittl> Daekdroom: how?
<Daekdroom> knittl, right beside the search box, you can select what you are looking for
<Daekdroom> Generic-esque, title, artist or album, I think
<knittl> Daekdroom: no, still searches artist names
<Daekdroom> odd
<knittl> those buttons are only for the search box
<Daekdroom> Mouse clicks randomly stop working :|
<Daekdroom> I hate having to restart X
<Yaron-Heb_> Hi Guys, when is the translation deadline for Maverick?
<disappearedng__> Hey is maverick providing better support for sony vaio laptops? (Specifically brightness + mic problems)
<disappearedng__> how stable would you say maverick is
<penguin42> disappearedng__: Still a bit flaky I'd say
<disappearedng__> ah then I better not upgrade
<disappearedng__> cause I need to get my microphone working
<DrHalan1> is there a way to use indicator-network with networkmanager?
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve been installing the latest available iso of maverick meerkat all afternoon and for the past few hours it hasn?t progressed beyond 79%.
<Rods_Tiger> It still says ?retrieving file 2 of 8?
<Rods_Tiger> best to crash it and start again, or is there a chance that it will complete somehow?
<dan457> R  U connected to the internet with that box?
<Rods_Tiger> wirelessly, but it hasn?t asked about login and passwords
<Rods_Tiger> is that what it?s waiting for?
<Rods_Tiger> it didn?t even mention connecting to the internet (or not)
<dan457> prob connection issue.  Try again or install without connecting.
<Rods_Tiger> as far as I?m aware, it was not going to connect
<Rods_Tiger> but it looks like it was expecting to somehow connect without asking for login and password of my homehub
<dan457> Try a hardwire connection then.  I know I have to for some reason on my eee pc or it gives me isssues.
<Rods_Tiger> that?s going to be another day then if it needs wiring in
<Rods_Tiger> cheers anyway
<dan457> It *should* work without it, but one of my computers doesn't finish without it.
<dan457> Prob. a minor bug.
<dan457> This computer i'm on now installed without a connection at all.  but that was before the new installer.
<yofel> Rods_Tiger, dan457: the new installer tells you on the first page that you should have a wired internet connection, IIRC wirelss should be fine too, but it does need a network connection for something
<dan457> That would explain it.
<dan457> Hope they allow non-connected installs again by release though.
<penguin42> requiring connectivity would be nasty
<penguin42> plenty of places you can't get it; eg some corporate networks, or when you're trying to install your gateway machine for the first time!
<dan457> Yup
<Daekdroom> Not to mention the whole set of modems and connections that'll require a installed system in order to be setup
<Daekdroom> (If ubuntu doesn't support it out of the box)
<penguin42> nod
<dan457> Don't forget if you need to use an alternate install cd, good luck getting wireless up and running....
<yofel> wait, we're talking about ubiquity here, the alternate disk uses debian-installer and I sure hope that won't need a network connection
<penguin42> but wth does ubiquity need it? I can see how it might like to do some upgrades if it can - but not NEED it
<yofel> no idea, would have to ask in #ubuntu-installer, IIRC it were language packs
<Daekdroom> It uses connection to download security fixes and language packs in development versions, but it wasn't necessary before, why should it be now.
<yofel> well, at least the kubuntu installer has a checkbox to install updates while installing, but it shouldn't need a connection if that isn't checked
<penguin42> I guess I could understand it if some of the more unusual language packs weren't on the disk
<penguin42> but if it needs the net it should give you the option and let you back out
<BUGabundo> getting stuff out of an encrypted (high grade) volume is so painfully slowwwwwwww
<Patrickdk> heh, must be your cpu
<BUGabundo> ORLY?
<BUGabundo> who would guessed
<Patrickdk> hehe :)
<BUGabundo> now put fslint looking for dupes on top of that :p
<Patrickdk> hmm, strange
<Patrickdk> just did benchmarks on mine
<Patrickdk> I'm getting 34MB/s read speeds
<Patrickdk> except for the one non-motherboard sata drive I have, it's getting 70MB/s
<Patrickdk> non-motherboard sata drive can get 120MB/s, and with aes 256 + xts, sha512
<Patrickdk> when reading raw
<Patrickdk> interesting
<Patrickdk> read speeds are 110MB/s for motherboard and non-motherboard sata for raw speeds
<Patrickdk> wonder why it changes so much for encryption
<Patrickdk> probably command queuing support
<kroson> hi people is there a way to have xserver 1.8 in maverick, in order to  use the proprietary ati driver?
<yofel> kroson: I don't think we have 1.8 anywhere anymore. Youll either have to use 1.9 or downgrade to 1.7 from lucid
<gnomefreak> usin 1.7 == very bad idea
<kroson> ok so hopefully well have 10.9 with xserver 1.9 support right?
<kroson> lol
<yofel> stupid xapian
<yofel> xapian.DatabaseLockError: Unable to acquire database write lock on /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index.1: already locked
<BUGabundo> yofel: so that's why mine as been indexing since I installed fresh?
<yofel> well, mine just said on update:
<yofel> No Xapian index built yet: falling back to full rebuild
<yofel> Rebuilding Xapian index...Traceback (most recent call last):
<yofel> <snip trace/>
<yofel> xapian.DatabaseLockError: Unable to acquire database write lock on /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index.1: already locked
<yofel> it seems to work now though
<yofel> Rebuilding Xapian index... 22%
<BUGabundo> mine never finished
<BUGabundo> its been like that since the 24th
<BUGabundo> 5 days to make an index?
<yofel> that sounds broken
<BUGabundo> and ofc
<BUGabundo> once I complain
<BUGabundo> it magicly finnish
<BUGabundo> bah
<gnomefreak> everything is broken at some point :)
 * charlie-tca thinks you should complain sooner to have it finish sooner ;-)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> so let me try again
<BUGabundo> what's the policy kit stuff that always hangs when I try to shutdown?
<yofel> well, maverick works pretty well for me, except for this fine scent of breakage that make it fun :P
 * BUGabundo understands that most users here NEVER reboot
<yofel> BUGabundo: that was reported afaik
<yofel>  bug 623819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623819 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] policykit is not responding" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623819
<BUGabundo> tjanks
<kulight> Evolution opens on the contacts page and not the mail p[age can any 1 help?
<maurer_> I'm having issues with my intel wireless card.
<maurer_> I'm seeing packet drop rates of around 25% which are not registered by ifconfig.
<maurer_> Yesterday, I managed to solve this problem by installing the latest compat-wireless, but I rebooted to receive an update (didn't check which) and it's broken again.
<maurer_> Re-installing compat-wireless no longer fixes it
<lapion> has anyone here tried installing ubuntu from a partition onto the same disc as the partition resides within
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling" [Low,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Looks really ugly.
 * vish DanaG made my day! \o/
<mininessie> i know clean installs are the way to go but i want to uncleanly install 10.10 from 10.04 is alpha 3 stable enough to do that and is broadcom supported in the alpha
<maurer_> mininessie: Don't know about broadcom, but under 10.10 my intel card starts dropping packets. I'm actually in the process of downgrading right now because I couldn't find a reliable fix.
<penguin42> mininessie: It's a bit mixed; I've still got some annoying bugs on 10.10; not got Broadcom
<dan457> I'd wait a bit before doing an upgrade.
<dan457> or at leaste backup first.  expect some things to break.
<DanaG> My intel card does, as well.
<DanaG> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg54700.html
<mininessie> have they added windicators yet?
<maurer_> DanaG What did you do to fix it?
<maurer_> DanaG: I got it working for a day by futzing with compat-wireless
<maurer_> But after a reboot, it broke again, and reinstalling compat-wireless did not fix it.
<mininessie> will 10.10 have shotwell instead of f-spot
<penguin42> mininessie: Already does
<mininessie> penguin42, oh i haven't seen alpha 3 only alpha 2
<DanaG> I haven't fixed it... I just complain about it (though not in here, since it's not ubuntu's fault) instead.
<DanaG> oh, and something else: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 11227 in Input/Core "Allow > 255 keycodes" [Enhancement,New]
<DanaG> 3 years old.
<DanaG> All this stuff about gestures... well, I don't want gestures.... I just want my keys to work.
<DanaG> All of them.
<DanaG> hmm, off to try 36 kernel.
<mininessie> is alpha 3 stable enough to distro upgrade to not a clean install an unclean install
<BUGabundo> alpha3 is OLD
<mininessie> 10.10 alpha 3
<BUGabundo> its old
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<mininessie> well is the daily stable enough to distro upgrade rather than a fresh install
<mininessie> cause i don't want to do a fresh install of 10.10
<BUGabundo> then do a backup
<BUGabundo> if anything fails, restore
<penguin42> mininessie: It's still an alpha - *ANYTHING* might happen, and many things already will
<BUGabundo> *if* you are not willing to do a clean install, then you probablu shouldn't be running devel version
<BUGabundo> it can an will brake
<BUGabundo> BAD
 * BUGabundo wonders what he just wrote
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well, its about right
<switz_> I just upgraded and all of the sudden I can start x
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Heck, theres only one bug left that stops my machine....
<penguin42> switz_: Nvidia/ATI/Intel ?
<switz_> Nvidia ion
<penguin42> were you running the closed source driver?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I only have two so far:
<switz_>  I think so
<BUGabundo> policy kit on shutdown, sound muted on boot.... on kmail crash on startup
<BUGabundo> other then that, its ROCK SOLID
<penguin42> switz_: OK, there's a workaround involving a small change to xorg.conf - but I'vm not an NVidia user
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ^^^^^^^
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I have to add nointremap to the boot line otherwise it oopses, Radeon drivers are having problems (open source ones), bunch of less painful stuff
<switz_> Where can I find the fix?
<penguin42> switz_: Scroll down to 18:07 in here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/12/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, yofel has the bug number, but nvidia just released a driver update that addresses this issue, so i imagine alberto will toss it into maverick tomorrow
<BUGabundo> coolio
<BUGabundo> switz_: ^^^^^^^
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Here's my current bug list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-treblig/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated
<yofel> bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
 * yofel begins to feel like ubottu...
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> welcome to my world .... 2 years ago
<bjsnider> it should have been int he channel topic, but it's irrelevant now
<yofel> :D
<BUGabundo> tat used to be me
<BUGabundo> every single bug out of my head or ff awesome bar
<penguin42> we really could do with a more dynamic way of keeping the common bugs
<penguin42> I did add a couple to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview  - there's a Known Issues list that you can edit
<bjsnider> problem is the bugs are kept in order by numbers and humans don't think in numbers we think in terms of words and names
<bjsnider> which is why we need domain names instead of just ip addresses
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> although I'm sure there are people who'll remember their IPv6 address
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> yeah I used to track TO back then
<BUGabundo> and meeting logs
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Google found that one for me
<switz_> When I try to edit my xorg.conf it says it is read only
<yofel> switz_: you're edting it with sudo rights?
<switz_> Yep
<mininessie> is there broadcom sta support for kernel 2.6.35
<BUGabundo> switz_: $ sudo !!
<yofel> switz_: my xorg.conf here has -rw-r--r-- permissions as should yours
<mininessie> is there broadcom sta support for kernel 2.6.35
<switz_> Fixed sorry
<mininessie> anyone here
<yofel> mininessie: what driver is your card using?
<mininessie> yofel, broadcom 4322
<yofel> that card should be supported by the bcmwl-kernel-source package like in lucid, I can test if it installs, but as I don't have a broadcom card I can't actually test the driver
<mininessie> yofel, i am wondering cause i am upgrading to 10.10 and before i was unable to get it to work
<switz_> I am still getting the no screens found problem after editing y
<switz_> My xorg.conf
<yofel> switz_: did you add the ignoreABI option at the top of the file?
<switz_> Yeah I put it in the exact same place as the example
<yofel> and you're using nvidia current (256.44) ?
<switz_> How can I check that?
<yofel> switz_: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<switz_> Yes I have the current driver
<yofel> hm... what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<switz_> Fatal server error no screens found
<yofel> it should say something about incompatible abi before that if that's what making it fail
<penguin42> switz_: Can you put it on a paste bin - that's the symptom not the cause
<switz_> I also have an error: error parsing config file
<yofel> oh nice, sarvatt uploaded 256.52 to x-updates
<yofel> switz_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<switz_> One second
<yofel> pastebinit might be useful
<yofel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<switz_> I think I'll just download the alpha in a couple days and I'll do a clean install
<BUGabundo> get a daily instead
<BUGabundo> saves you the downloads
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-22
<alex-mayorga> OK guys that seemed to install, let me reboot and see how it goes BRB and thanks again
<Ian_Corne> gl
<alex-mayorga> Ian_Corne, jtaylor: thanks
<alex-mayorga> your workaround saved the day
<Ian_Corne> :)
<alex-mayorga> can someone explain multiarch to me in layman terms please?
<alex-mayorga> also, are the missing scroll arrows in Terminals "by design" or is my metacity borked?
<jtaylor> it installs arch dependent files into subfolders of e.g /usr/lib so that packages from multiple architectures can be installed at the same time
<jtaylor> and dpkg/apt gains the ability to handle dependencies that cross architectures
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<jbicha> my scroll arrows come and go in gnome-terminal, wonder if there's a bug about it...
<Ian_Corne> isn't that just the new scroll arrows?
<alex-mayorga> jtaylor: thanks
<alex-mayorga> another broken thing I have is dash is bright orange and really ugly here :(
<penguin42> alex-mayorga: Oh youch - it is here as well; it was a nice Cyan yesterday
<penguin42> I'm fairly sure that shade of Orange is illegal in most countries
<billybigrigger_> any major breakages in the last couple of days? i haven't updated since thurs....
<IdleOne> just had a kernel upgrade to 3.0.0.9
<IdleOne> not sure I want to reboot yet.
<billybigrigger_> i didn't get one yet, 64bit?
<IdleOne> yup
<billybigrigger_> i couldnt see much for showstoppers on the forums, i'm glad you piped up
<billybigrigger_> i'm sync'd up to the canadian mirror, probably not ready for me yet, thank god :P
<IdleOne> I'm also using the canadian mirror
<billybigrigger_> oh
<IdleOne> 64bit server here
<billybigrigger_> :O
<billybigrigger_> hmmmm
<billybigrigger_> oh, i guess i put my laptop back to the main repo
<billybigrigger_> still odd that mine is being held back, but no complaints here, i have a working laptop for the moment :P
<fasta> How do I add foo=bar to the command line in grub2?
<fasta> It used to be a matter of editing menu.lst, but now there is a file which is read by a compiler which is then read by yet another compiler, etc.
<geser> fasta: try adding it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<dabukalam> If I install oneiric minimal now, and apt-get ubuntu-desktop, will I get the same build as a regular oneiric install?
<dr-willis> yes
<dabukalam> will it work?
<dabukalam> because last time I tried, I got a bunch of errors, and was told it was broken or something
<dr-willis> work as in install  yes..
<dr-willis> this is alpha stuff... :)
<dabukalam> true, but that's my question, is this alpha stuff now working or not?
<dr-willis> so its hard ti tell
<dabukalam> will anything have changed from thursday?
<dr-willis> depends..
<dr-willis> alpha could break at any time
<dabukalam> pfft, i'll try it and come back here with yay or nay
<dr-willis> or get fixed at any time
<dr-willis> ive had very few issues with this alpha
<dabukalam> well in the words of arnold
<dabukalam> i'll be back
<Vadi> 'Delete' key isn't deleting selected items in 11.10 on latest updated - bug or feature?
<jbicha> feature, Nautilus the file manager has shifted to Ctrl+Delete to delete stuff
<jbicha> or bug, I don't like it but it's intentional
<Chipaca> a feature that's a bug, is that called a beature?
<Vadi> thanks jbicha
<Vadi> Is Delete being used for anything else?
<jbicha> no, apparently people accidently pressed the delete key
<Vadi> Peculiar but alright. I hope the reviews will take this kindly.
<Vadi> Thanks for answering :)
<zniavre> anyway to use indicator-applet-complete in gnome-panel for fallback session ?
<jtaylor> gna I finally figured out my opera flash plugin problem ...
<jtaylor> I forgot to update my apparmor profile ._.
<rohdef> after I started using multiarch for Skype dependencies aptitude started marking non-existing conflicts, what can I do about that
<dsdale> anyone know how to get flash support? When I try to install flashplugin-nonfree, aptitude tells me that nspluginwrapper is required, but is a virtual package
<jtaylor> dsdale do you have multiarch enabled'?
<dsdale> jtaylor: don't know. how do I enable it?
<dsdale> also: why do I need to enable it? There is a 64-bit flash player available
<jtaylor> not in the official repos
<jtaylor> echo foreign-architecture i386 | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch; sudo apt-get update
<dsdale> thanks
<jtaylor> hm weird I gave opera ptrace capability but it still won't work ._.
<jtaylor> stupid opera, what does it need ptrace for anyway ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fasta> What kernels are supported with jockey?
<fasta> Since... I get again a pathetic excuse that it doesn't work.
<charlie-tca> fasta: All of them here are supported with jockey
<charlie-tca> Even the 3.0.0-9-generic
<charlie-tca> If I could only do good with the GUI for Users and Groups :(
<fasta> charlie-tca: but it doesn't work.
<charlie-tca> Why? It does work for me
<fasta> charlie-tca: I can paste the log, but I don't know why. If I knew, I wouldn't be asking.
<fasta> charlie-tca: http://paste.debian.net/127016/
<kjeldahl> Latest dist-upgrade broke audio (again) on sandy bridge laptop, Aspire 3830TG, Conexant ID 506c.
<charlie-tca> fasta: that's not a virtual machine install, is it?
<fasta> charlie-tca: no
<fasta> charlie-tca: if I run the binary from ATI, it crashes when I want to make a disto specific package.
<charlie-tca> I don't know then. Hopefully someone else does. It looks like it can't find the drivers in the repositories.
<fasta> charlie-tca: it is just one miserable pile of failure.
<fasta> charlie-tca: do you know how to solve my other mtrr problem?
<charlie-tca> no, sorry
<charlie-tca> All I can do is verify jockey should be working, I guess.
<fasta> What does that mean?
<charlie-tca> You asked above what kernels are supported by jockey. I can tell you "all of them so far"
<Vanillalite> Hello all!
<Vanillalite> Have a weird issue where Unity 2d works fine but regular Unity gives me a black screen sometimes unless I move my mouse around and I get these big black bars over my top panel, unity panel, and the top panel of say opened programs... any ideas what's wrong?
<jtaylor> Vanillalite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/819144
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 819144 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[fglrx] everything is black and blinks when using unity" [High,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> I also have the problem and know no solution
<Vanillalite> Thanks for the bug link tho!
<Vanillalite> At least I know it isn't just me and can follow the bug track to see what I can do to help and the status of being fixed!
<rohdef> after I activated multiarch for i386 aptitude started marking a non-existing conflict. Between qt4-gui and qt4-qui:i386
<rohdef> for instance synaptic have no problem with this
<high-rez> flashplugin-installer doesn't seem to want to install for me in +1...  It seems a dependency on nspluginviewer which no longer exists ?
<Pici> Log a bug then.
<Ian_Corne> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<Ian_Corne> to get 64 bit flash
<BluesKaj> high-rez, 64 bit OS ?
<high-rez> BluesKaj: Yep.  About to try Ian_Corne's suggestion :)
<BluesKaj> high-rez, yup, go for it ..it should work
<blueyed> any showstoppers with oneiric? /me is thinking about updating his production machine already.
<BluesKaj> blueyed, a production machine ...too risky for that
<jo-erlend_> are there any serious, well known and unresolved issues with oneiric now ? I thought I'd have another attempt at upgrading my laptop.
<blueyed> jo-erlend_: just what I am thinking about.
<blueyed> BluesKaj: thanks for holding me back.
<jo-erlend_> the last time I tried, I couldn't get X up at all.
<kjeldahl`> Well, wifi and audio on modern sandybridge laptops has been challenging, but was mostly solved last month, but yesterday I lost audio again. Not critical, but annoying.
<blueyed> I was always using alpha/beta during the last years, but am just enjoying a fresh install (since 2004)
<blueyed> I could dd-copy/backup the partition to the ubiquity-based instance on the same machine, and would have an image to go back to.
<BluesKaj> blueyed, dd-copy/backup sounds like an idea , but is it worth the trouble
<blueyed> BluesKaj: not really. I will just wait and get to know the current kinks and hope for them to be fixed in the next release.. :)
<BluesKaj> blueyed, right , I meant in it's present state
<high-rez> Sweet, that did it.  Thanks guys.
<high-rez> Will 64bit flash be integrated into 11.10 at some point or will it still be a PPA ?
<Pici> It should be in there now.
<Pici> Like I said earlier, if you can't install due to a broken dependency, then you should log a bug.
<h00k> yeah, it's...
<h00k> ndiskwrapper, I think?
<Pici> nspluginwrapper?
<Pici> or viewer?
<h00k> I don't remember :) Lemme check.
<IdleOne> it's viewer causing the error
<high-rez> nspluginwrapper won't install because of nspluginviewer
<h00k> nope, yep, it's viewer.
<IdleOne> use the PPA for now and file a bug
<h00k> No PPA for me!
<h00k> I'm trying to keep this as stock as I can
<IdleOne> no flash for you!
 * IdleOne sees h00k with redeye
<urlin2u> NEXT
<Ian_Corne> no sound in lxde?
<Ian_Corne> unity isn't working for me atm
<h00k> IdleOne: yeah, I can make it!
<jbicha> high-rez: the 64-bit Flash won't be in Ubuntu until it hits a final release
<high-rez> Ahh ok
<jbicha> Adobe has a bad tendency to not support beta software, their last 64-bit plugin didn't get security updates for instance
<Ian_Corne> that was alpha i think :)
<bjsnider> the last 2 flash releases have been 64-bit side-by-side with the 32-bit
<bjsnider> but it doesn't matter as ubuntu is now multiarch and you can use the 32-bit flash without nspluginwrapper gumming up the works
<ali1234> but i need nspluginwrapper
<ali1234> how am i supposed to patch the bugs without it?
<jbicha_> ali1234: did you enable the 32-bit repositories?
<penguin42> hmm is multiarch actually upto installing a 32bit chromium or firefox and all libraries on a 64bit system yet?
<ali1234> jbicha_: you don't understand, i need nspluginwrapper to load patched libraries just for flash, to make it work properly
<jtaylor> penguin42: it appears no, apt-get install firefox:i386 will ahve unmet dependencies
<Ian_Corne> sound seems to be broken?
<Ian_Corne> pulseaudo restart fixed it
<h00k> flash is broken.
<genii-around> Isn't flash *always* broken??
<h00k> Yep.
<h00k> well, by definition ;)
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Yeh I've had a few pa restarts needed in the last couple of days
<penguin42> jtaylor: It'll be nice when it is, but until then I guess we just still need nspluginwrapper
<BluesKaj> h00k,  if you have 64 bit then add this ppa ,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<h00k> BluesKaj: yeah, I know ;)
<BluesKaj> ok
<h00k> BluesKaj: I'm not going to, I'm just going to wait for it to be fixed
<h00k> BluesKaj: staying away from PPAs while I am testing things
<BluesKaj> h00k, one could ask , will it ever be fixed ? :)
<h00k> BluesKaj: mebbe
<h00k> and yeah,  I'm on 64bit.
<BluesKaj> one can alaways delete ppas once the app is "official"
<jbicha_> well with Flash being closed source, it's unclear whether the bugs will get fixed
<penguin42> IMHO the current problem isn't a flash bug, it looks more like nsplugin*
<farciarz84> hi, I got error when dist-upgrade according flash plugin
<farciarz84> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<farciarz84> dependencies problem, and some my langague translated infos
<farciarz84> would you like helping me with this?
<farciarz84> the flash is being download from this link http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.3.183.4.orig.tar.gz
<farciarz84> 64bit sandy bridge platform
<ianm_> did something change with the SDL package in Oneiric? http://bugs.launchpad.net/luz/+bug/830733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 830733 in Luz "Cannot build Luz on Ubuntu Oneiric" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> farciarz84,  you could try , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: which package should I install now?
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, or you could choose one here https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, heh , yeah , that's the same site as you poated :)
<BluesKaj> err posted
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: thx for help, I've installed 11.X version and everything seems to work
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, well, you were already halfway there :)
<Ian_Corne> dbus is broken too it seems
<Ian_Corne> anyone confirm?
<Dr_Willis> not booted/upgrded my system in like 2 weeks... :) scary..
<bjsnider> ianm_, when you get "undefined reference to" errors in a build it's usually because of mismatched code, so old code vs. new code and whatnot
<farciarz84> when the rc will be lanunched?
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ianm_> bjsnider: seems like the build is missing SDL entirely, though I don't have an Oneiric box to test
<bjsnider> there's going to be an sdl-dev package that takes care of that
<ianm_> could someone on Oneiric try:  pkg-config sdl --cflags --libs
<ianm_> oh it's likely that the package name changed
<ianm_> it was libsdl1.2-dev previously
<bjsnider> games should switch to pulse
<ianm_> using pulseaudio?
<ianm_> Luz uses SDL for graphics
<bjsnider> i must have gotten it confused with audio
<ianm_> it does audio as well
<farciarz84> ok I'll keep my finger crossed for you. Thx for your hard work, 12.04 will be better then OSX and 11.10 then ms win ever.
<bjsnider> well, they should switch to pulse
<farciarz84> I'm restarting my machine, hope everything will be fine after dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> also my keybindings don't work in unity 2D
<Ian_Corne> and the PA thing is plenty annoying
<BluesKaj> there are all kinds of pulseaudio problems ...wish it was optional instead of default
<farciarz84> how to check wich intel driver gpu has been installed?
<farciarz84> which*
<penguin42> farciarz84: /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows the X startup
<penguin42> farciarz84: To my knowledge there is practially only one driver
<Ian_Corne> well, there's vesa too
<genii-around> farciarz84:  sudo lshw -C video        also shows a line starting with: configuration:      which has what driver is loaded for that video card
<BUGabundo> good evening darlings!
<Ian_Corne> hello
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, dpkg -l | grep intel
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, or at or nvidia
<BluesKaj> ati
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo
<farciarz84> ok 2.2.15 they changed a lot and looks some major bugs were fixed
<farciarz84> I have some issue with recent distro system-settings. Messageing and VoiP Accounts are unable to add/remove from account list. The =/- buttons are not working.
<farciarz84> +/- *
<farciarz84> also the import button doesn't work correct
<farciarz84> Is is some common bug or not working only for me?
<farciarz84> I've sent the bug to your tracking system.
<h00k> okay, I gave in and grabed the ppa.
<h00k> let'
<h00k> s see how flash64 works.
<penguin42> Angry Birds in G+ works - what else is there to say?
<h00k> hey, look at that.
<IdleOne> penguin42: needs more levels
<penguin42> http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-an-hp-touchpad.html
<penguin42> oops, sorry - wrong window
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-23
<jo-erlend> I've upgraded to oneiric on my laptop. It's a good thing it's not going to be released yet. :)
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<jo-erlend> is desktopcouch broken for everyone at the moment? I can't even connect to the local instance now.
<DanaG> I seem to have missed the TouxhPad boat.
<DanaG> Arfg, stupid iPod keyboard.
<farciarz84> hi, I got really strange error after dist-upgrade
<farciarz84> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<farciarz84> what can I do? Please help me cause I need skype immediatly
<jbicha> farciarz84: I don't use Skype but are you using a 64-bit Ubuntu install?
<jtaylor> hm hes gone already, but if that problem reappears: one needs to enable multiarch and install a couple of libraries: libxss1:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqt4-dbus:i386 libqtgui4:i386
<jtaylor> or install skype:i386 which should have the same effect
<bullgard4_> What is the UID of the Guest account that GNOME 3 offers by default? I could not find it in /etc/passwd.
<BluesKaj> Hey  all
<anadon> what do I do to get valid signatures for the repositories?  For some reason, apt-get thinks they're all invalid.
<jtaylor> do apt-update again
<jtaylor> that helps sometimes
<anadon> tried
<jtaylor> apt-get update
<anadon> that's how I found out
<BluesKaj> try dist-upgrade
<anadon> sec
<anadon> it kept back the mono upgrade...
<anadon> didn't solve it
<anadon> there's a problem with the gpg singnatures.
<Pici> Can you pastebin the exact error message you are getting?
<anadon> sec
<BluesKaj> did you apt-upgrade
<anadon> http://pastebin.com/FKTe18Z9
<anadon> that's from apt-get update
<anadon> also, I'm trying to re-install grub and it can't find dependencies
<anadon> grub-efi-amd64
<anadon> what do?
<anadon> hello?  Did I loose everyone?
 * yofel is constantly getting BADSIG from a private PPA, but not for the archive...
<anadon> ?
<jo-erlend> how do I create a launcher in oneiric? There's no longer any menu option to do that in Nautilus.
<anadon> how dead is this channel?
<Onlyodin> So far all I've done is launch something, then right click on it and "Keep in launcher"
<anadon> that's the procedure I've always followed.  granted, I'm more prone to remove icons.
<anadon> that would be a feature request and best be put in launchpad.
<Onlyodin> Yeah probably.
<anadon> they say that they've hit a feature freeze, but that's small, easy, quick, and will be in demand so they may or may no make a very small exception--can't say for sure
<anadon> granted, if you add the feature request, it should make it in 12.04
<anadon> so....alpha 1 in october or november at latest should see it IF AND ONLY IF you tell them.
<anadon> help?
<jtaylor> userinterface freeze is on aug 25.
<jtaylor> it would ahve to be implemented fast
<anadon> I read the schedule wrong--yup, 2 day before it has to wait months.
<anadon> jtaylor: hey, how familiar are you with the update system?  I still have the same problem as earlier and at the moment, I'm without a boot-loader.
<h00k> UI freeze is coming up...whooo
<Onlyodin> Well, with about 500 updates a week, it'll be a welcome change right? ;)
<jo-erlend> I just hope desktopcouch will be fixed soon.
<BluesKaj> hope the kmigrate issues with kaddressbook and akonadi are worked , even tho I don't use either I'm getting tired of the constant notifications
<anadon> ah crap...guys, I updated grub.cfg and it doesn't think the system I'm using to update it exists.
<BluesKaj> worked out
<BluesKaj> anadon, just sudo update-grub
<anadon> I know, that's what I did
<anadon> and its telling me 11.10 isn't there
<anadon> it finds the other install ok and a grub game, but not 11.10
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a ?
<anadon> No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)Release:	11.10Codename:	oneiric
<BluesKaj> 11.10Codename: oneiric
<Onlyodin> That sounds like Ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> grub just lists the kernels
<anadon> grub doesn't find it
<anadon> this is ubuntu+1....
<anadon> it can't find the kernel--it only found 2 bootable anything--a game and a different linux install
<penguin42> anadon: Do you know what you changed when you edited it? Have you got /boot mounted correctly?
<anadon> sec
<anadon> wrong boot part--thanks!
<anadon> bte, how do you add a new boot part correctly?
<anadon> link?
<anadon> nvm
<BluesKaj> penguin42, should one unpack the initrd.img-3.0.0-9-generic in /boot ? This is unfamiliar territory to me.
<penguin42> unpack? Why unpack?
<BluesKaj> if the actual kernel isn't listed but is still as initrd img in /boot
<yofel> uh, the *kernel* is /boot/vmlinuz-...
<BluesKaj> ok nm, yofel , guess I'm not making myself clear and obviously I don't know what's required , so ...
<yofel> what was the issue in the first place?
<yofel> o.O
<BluesKaj> missing kernel in grub
<BluesKaj> not in my grub ,, the guy with the prob left already
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's lunchtime
<Ian_Corne> anyone else here with unity?
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> fglrx
 * penguin42 uses the open driver (with KDE)
<Ian_Corne> hmm maybe I should give that a shot
<Ian_Corne> my unity just doesn't work
<Ian_Corne> gnome-shell does however
<Ian_Corne> and unity2d too
<Ian_Corne> jockey is broken
<Ian_Corne> or maybe it's debus..
<Ian_Corne> dbus*
<Ian_Corne> ok all that did was make everything worse :D
<Ian_Corne> I'm using a 6950 thi
<Ian_Corne> so that might have something to do with it
<Ian_Corne> and the unity check says everything is a-ok when run it on fglrx
<SpamapS> Does anybody else's unity-panel-service crash every 30 seconds?
<SpamapS> in unity-2d and unity .. just crashes all day. :-/
<DanaG> I booted Oneiric, and got an immediate headache thanks to Xorg lying about my screen size (and thus giving me tiny text).
<DanaG> I had worked around it in Natty by adding an xinit file calling "xrandr --dpi 147", but that broke with Oneiric.
<DanaG> And yes, it is actively lying: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver forces 96 DPI on randr-1.2-capable drivers, overriding correct autodetection" [Normal,Reopened]
<DanaG> It reads correct dimensions, then throws them out and pulls numbers out of its butt to get 96 DPI.
<BluesKaj> DanaG, does 120dpi help you
<DanaG> Well, my screen is 147 DPI.
<DanaG> Before they introduced that lying, xdpyinfo reported 147 correctly, and things just worked.
<DanaG> Now, since it lies to the OS, it screws up everything, such as Inkscape and Gimp.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/589485
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 589485 in X.Org X server "Ignores physical display size and calculates based on 96DPI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> I booted Oneiric, and rather instantly got a headache from the tiny text.
<DanaG> And once you scale it correctly, gnome-shell has absurdly huge text.
<BluesKaj> DanaG, I've been looking for a solution to the small fonts on chromium's toolbar and bookmarks bar on my large monitor ..setting to 120 dpi doesn't do anything
<BluesKaj> chromium doesn't integrate with kde or gtk font settings at all .
<DanaG> BluesKaj: Even on Windows, Chrome just plain doesn't try to do any scaling at all.
<DanaG> It's Chrome's fault there.
<DanaG> On 150% DPI in Windows, IE renders stuff at 96DPI but defaults to zooming 150%.
<BluesKaj> yeah, disappointing cuz , chrome/chromium are my fav browsers ..complained on #chromium about it but nobody responded
<DanaG> I hate when people's answer to apps breaking under DPI scaling is to disable scaling.
<DanaG> That's like saying the solution to your car choking when in 4th gear is to not use 4th gear... which you happen to need on the highway.
<DanaG> (I don't know cars well enough to know if '4th' is the right analogy.)
<DanaG> I'm not sure what Firefox does by default... I currently use "default fullzoom" and "zoom page", to get buttons and 150% default.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm using 140%  as default on chromium
<DanaG> Windows actually defaults to correct (though rounded) DPI if it has video drivers during install.
<DanaG> In fact, that's the only easy way to get the login screen itself scaled.
<DanaG> Oh, and somewhat off-topic: I figured out how to get mstsc.exe to get software-scaled: hex-edit it to change IsDPIAware from "true" to "nope" (same number of letters).
<DanaG> hmm, oh yeah, so are there any big server-related things coming in Oneiric?
<DanaG> Now my only always-booted-to-Linux system is my Microserver.
<Ian_Corne> what is this online account thingy?
<Ian_Corne> I added my gmail there :p
<Ian_Corne> hm during boot it complains it found serious errors on ntfs partitions
<Ian_Corne> but when i fsck them: $ fsck /dev/sdc1
<Ian_Corne> fsck from util-linux 2.19.1
<Ian_Corne> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<Ian_Corne> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdc1
<penguin42> sounds like you're just missing the fsck
<Ian_Corne> yes, which package has that?
<Ian_Corne> command-not-found doesn't know
<penguin42> hmm except fsck.ntfs doesn't seem to exist (from apt-file) you could just turn the fsck off
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Is that partition listed in your /etc/fstab then?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> they are mounted automatically
<penguin42> make the last two columns 0 0
<Ian_Corne> ah k
<Ian_Corne> they're all 0 2
<Ian_Corne> thought that was the standard for non system drives :p
<Ian_Corne> lets test it
<penguin42> yeh but it seems there isn't an ntfs fsck so it can't be fsck'd
<Ian_Corne> k that did the trick
<Ian_Corne> other stuff is still broken but at least that annoyance is out of the way
<Ian_Corne> I can't boot the 3.0.0-9 kernel
<Ian_Corne> think they can all be brought back to broken dbus
<penguin42> what happens when you try to boot the 3.0.0-9 ?
<Ian_Corne> blank screen
<Ian_Corne> after a clean plymouth thingy
<Ian_Corne> but i had my /var/log and /tmp and stuff on tmpfs
<Ian_Corne> removed those mount thingies now, so i'll have some clear logs :)
<topyli> x/topic
<topyli> yay
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: and now my screen even stopped receiving input
<Ian_Corne> I think fglrx is still broken for 3.x
<penguin42> the open driver on 11.10 is more stable than ever
<Ian_Corne> ues
<Ian_Corne> but i don't it's usable for my card yet
<Ian_Corne> is it?
<penguin42> not sure - I'm on an HD4xxx so it's a couple of years old
<penguin42> anyway - time for food!
<Ian_Corne> Yeah i had 4870 before this
<Ian_Corne> $ sudo lshw -C video
<Ian_Corne> shouldn't this show me the driver? :s
<Ian_Corne> maybe dkms doesn't install to the older kernels... hmmm
<DanaG> Literally my only gripe with "radeon" is that it sucks a boatload more power than fglrx.
<Ian_Corne> $ glxinfo
<Ian_Corne> name of display: :0.0
<Ian_Corne> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Ian_Corne> well i've got nothing running atm it seems :p
<h00k> I have the alt-tab-switcher stuck open, I can't get it to go away.
<h00k> Any protips?
<Ian_Corne> ok totatlly broken now, don't even get an X
<Ian_Corne>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Make sure you've not get any bits of the closed driver left
<Ian_Corne> I'm on radeon now, full res supported
<Ian_Corne> so it looks ok
<Ian_Corne> but i don't actuallty have unity loaded
<Ian_Corne> where could i have "bits of the closed driver" left?
<Ian_Corne> unity-2d-panel: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Did you remove it with jockey or dpkg ?
<Ian_Corne> that doesn' tlook good
<Ian_Corne> apt
<Ian_Corne> so dpkg
<Ian_Corne> well they all use dpkg
<penguin42> ok, the libGL one is interesting because I think frglx installs its own
<Ian_Corne> libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version.
<penguin42> does glxgears run?
<penguin42> and what does ldd `which glxgears`|grep libGL say ?
<Ian_Corne> 	libGL.so.1 => not found
<penguin42> ok, now to find out where it should be :-)
<Ian_Corne> no glxgears doesn't run, as it doesn't find libGL.so.1
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: OK, so that should come from libGL.so.1
<penguin42> sorry,
<BluesKaj> install mesa-utils
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Should come from libgl1-mesa-glx
<Ian_Corne> libgl1-mesa-glx: Installed: 7.11-0ubuntu3
<Ian_Corne> but maybe removing fglrx removes the module as it overwrites?
<penguin42> yeh, uninstall and reinstall - I bet fglrx has done something unspeakable to it
<Ian_Corne> jockey probably fixes it up
<Ian_Corne> $ ldd `which glxgears`|grep libGL libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 (0x00007f555804a000)
<Ian_Corne> it runs!
<Ian_Corne> ok to try unity now :)
<Ian_Corne> I hope that's all it had overwritten
<Ian_Corne> got the panel but no launcher
 * penguin42 wouldn't be surprised if it's done something else unspeakable as well
<Ian_Corne> is jockey working for you btw?
<penguin42> I don'rt use it
<Ian_Corne> oh my launcher is there
<Ian_Corne> just takes a while
<Ian_Corne> forgot i did unity --reset
<Ian_Corne> loading ccsm seems to have crashed unity :p
<Ian_Corne> it disables the plugin for some reason
<jtaylor> DanaG: maybe your dpi problem is related to bug 812171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812171 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "lightdm doesn't use gnome-settings-daemon system xrandr configurations" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812171
<DanaG> jtaylor: nope, it's a system-level decision.
<DanaG> xdpyinfo lies about screen size.
<DanaG> It claims my laptop is 20 inches.
<penguin42> DanaG: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<DanaG> I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment, but it definitely finds the correct size and DPI... but then decides not to report that to X clients.
<penguin42> got an xorg.conf?
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: do you know if radeon supports sound via hdmi?
<Ian_Corne> I don't think it does
<Ian_Corne> or maybe that has nothing to do with radeon, i don't know
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: It shows up for me as an audio output device (and KDE for the last week has started to switching to it without asking...) - but I've not got the HDMI connected
<Ian_Corne> yes it does for me too
<Ian_Corne> but there's no sound comming through :)
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I hear there are lots of different variants of HDMI audio standards - maybe you need to try the next one along
<Ian_Corne> well i've got a soundcard too, so i'm not really fussed atm :p
<DanaG> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/589485
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 589485 in X.Org X server "Ignores physical display size and calculates based on 96DPI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<penguin42> DanaG: Ah that fella - there seems to be a good old fight going on with it :-)
<genii-around> That one could be pretty annoying if you had a small screen but high density
<DanaG> Yup.  My screen is 147 DPI.
<DanaG> Instant headache when not scaled, but oh so awesome when scaled.
<penguin42> yeh I guess my work laptop would also suck like that; 15.4" and 1920x1200
<DanaG> It's the only computer I've had that gives approximately zero eyestrain all day.
<DanaG> ...assuming you're using scaling.
<Ian_Corne> DanaG: I don't have that porblem and it's 16.4 with 1920x1080
<Ian_Corne> or I didn't notice it yet at least
<h00k> What was the gnome-theme awd...whatever fix? gnome-tweak-tool and...something else
<h00k> My compiz/unity is angry today, I'm using gnome-shell as an alternative, except it looks ugly. I installed gnome-tweak-tool, and I think what I'm looking for is the Adwaita theme, is this correct?
<Ian_Corne> $ sudo apt-get install gnome-themes{,-extras,-standard,-more,-ubuntu,-selected}
<Ian_Corne> might help with the ugly
<h00k> Yeah, maybe one of those will do that, I'll check
<BUGabundo> boas, caramelos
<Ian_Corne> anyone know where i can find the keybindings for unity?
<BUGabundo> guud luck
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> well ctrl
<Ian_Corne> ctrl+alt+t doesn't open a terminal anymore
<Ian_Corne> but my self defined for IRC still works
<Ian_Corne> and the browser one too
<urlin2u> Ian_Corne, is keyboard accessible?
<urlin2u> the app
<Ian_Corne> yesè
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> shortcuts
<mauri> in which file are stored all the services that start at the kde boot?
<Ian_Corne> thanks urlin2u !
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: ^^
<urlin2u> Ian_Corne, no problem.
<Ian_Corne> works like a charm
<Ian_Corne> I have to add it to custom shortcuts
<Ian_Corne> the switcher is quite ugly tbh
<Ian_Corne> big icons but no preview
<BUGabundo> can someone test subdownloader please?
<Ian_Corne> how do i use it BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> try opening it
<BUGabundo> not even that works for me
<BUGabundo> its an app to download subtitles
<Ian_Corne> could have warned me that it could crash my session :p
<BUGabundo> didn't on mine
<Ian_Corne> it crashed
<BUGabundo> just stuck with a gtk window
<BUGabundo> ok, filing a bug
<jakemp> so, I went to a blank window and hit control + t, and it opened a new file explorer
<jakemp> but now all my desktops are white
<mauri> printer-applet crash, is it normal?
<jakemp> and right clicking does nothing on these blank desktop
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: can you add your .xsession to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subdownloader/+bug/832340 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 832340 in subdownloader (Ubuntu) "gets stuck on a GTK window " [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> mauri: I'm getting a printer applet crash at startup
<Ian_Corne> I can
<mauri> penguin42: ok so i ahve to wait a fis?
<mauri> fix
<Ian_Corne> done BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> Launchpad Janitor does not use Launchpad.
<Ian_Corne> :o
<BUGabundo> ahahaahah
<penguin42> mauri: Yeh I guess so
<mauri> penguin42: ok thanks
<Ian_Corne> you could file a bug mauri like BUGabundo did
<Ian_Corne> but crashing apps from the start are often known :)
 * penguin42 thought I'd found one, but can't find it again
<mauri> Ian_Corne: im not an expert
<Ian_Corne> still no touchpads for 99EUR on amazon
<Ian_Corne> mauri: ubuntu-bug "appname"
<DanaG> yeah, I think I missed the TouchPad boat.
<mauri> Ian_Corne: ok thanks i will try
 * penguin42 ordered one at £89 but it's listed as 'out of stock - we'll email you when available'
<Ian_Corne> never gonna happen :)
<Ian_Corne> from direct.IT?
<penguin42> no, it was from amazon themselves
<h00k> Yeah, still no nice theme yet. I wonder what I'm missing.
<h00k> oh, in Shell -> Shell Theme, there's a bang (!) because it's blamk.
<h00k> *blank, rather.
<Ian_Corne> hmm h00k when i replace it looks okish
<Ian_Corne> only the titlebars of windows don't look good
<h00k> Ian_Corne: Yeah, there was a fix for that somewhere, I just forget what
<h00k> so it's like the actual....nice looking theme
<Ian_Corne> h00k: if you type in appearance in the search thingy
<Ian_Corne> you get "change look and feel"
<Ian_Corne> which allows you to select a theme
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't change the titlebar tho
<h00k> Ian_Corne: Yeah, I don't see 'appearance' there ;) but I had fixed it before with gnome-tweak-tool
<Ian_Corne> the switcher looks beter in gnome-shell but it's grouped by apps instead of windows...
<h00k> and I'm pretty sure the Adwaita theme is what it should be
<Ian_Corne> well in the appearence thingy
<Ian_Corne> i can select the theme
<Ian_Corne> the adwaita theme
<Ian_Corne> but the titlebars remain ugly
<h00k> Yeah.
<Ian_Corne> ah they're blue now
<h00k> Mine are blue, yep.
<h00k> Ian_Corne: http://i.imgur.com/QQWgI.png
<Ian_Corne> yop
<Ian_Corne> looks the same
<Ian_Corne> wohoo my headache is subsiding, my box works again, open driver works, thesis time!
<Ian_Corne> now to only get a text from that one girl and my day is complete!
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Ah I see, you've been screwing with graphics drivers to avoid writing Thesis; having done a couple I know that the real creativity in postgrads is avoiding thesis writing
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> well, i had a deadline yesterday at 16:00
<BUGabundo> ahah
<Ian_Corne> so i rewarded myself for making it by installing +1 on the last device that was deprived of it :D
 * penguin42 disappears for a short while
<davidcalle> Hi all, has anyone seen something with gnome-settings-daemon today?
<davidcalle> *something weird
<BUGabundo> nniittee
<h00k> So, unity-panel-services is ...er, not there
<h00k> I did a round of upgrades and restarted, now Unity didn't launch
<h00k> also, I tried to launch it manually from a tty and got: "unity-panel-service: no process found"
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> i've still got it
<h00k> I could temporarily go gnome-shell, I guess. This is what happend on my other box, too.
<Ian_Corne> and unity2D?
<h00k> or unity-2d, I could do
<h00k> I s'pose
<h00k> but I'm wondering where unity-panel-service went. unity-services package is installed.
<Onlyodin> Is unity enabled in compiz?
<h00k> Onlyodin: sure. Well, it was, and I haven't disabled it. Are you asking me?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Onlyodin> Yes, It might be something worth checking.
<Ian_Corne> you shoudl check ccsm
<Ian_Corne> i had the same
<Ian_Corne> i just realised
<Ian_Corne> didn't see that error msg tho
<Daekdroom> Unity-2D has this cartoon-ish feel
<Daekdroom> I'd use it over Unity if it wasn't for the title bar.
<h00k> I ended up having to REISUB, not sure what happened.
<h00k> Now in gnome-shell, let me check ccsm
<Daekdroom> Speaking of ccsm, it seems I can't start either compiz or ccsm
<h00k> Unity was unchecked.
<h00k> ccsm had an update today, I believe.
<Daekdroom> Segmentation fault :(
<h00k> That's probably going to catch everyone...
<Daekdroom> unity --reset should work, shouldn't it?
<penguin42> anyone else hit problems with sound-juicer?
<penguin42> won't read the disk for me on OO
<Daekdroom> Meh
<Daekdroom> "Initializing core options...done"
<Daekdroom> and then nothing happens
<Ian_Corne> Daekdroom: i'd use if if the compiz grid controls were available
<Daekdroom> grid controls?
<Ian_Corne> and if i could config the launcher bar to have smaller icons and never hid
<Ian_Corne> ctrl+alt+number snaps it to the sides
<Ian_Corne> try ctrl+alt+6
<h00k> yeah...unity is angry. unity --reset didn't do anything, as well as unity --replace.
<Daekdroom> Oh right.
<h00k> It yells about unity-panel-service not being found.
<Ian_Corne> h00k: i just got another update for compiz and unity and stuff
<Daekdroom> there's a libcompizconfig0 update thats broken
<h00k> Ian_Corne: lemme check!
<Ian_Corne> oho
<Ian_Corne> i hope the update I got was a fixing update
<h00k> I see it. libgconf.so is missing.
<Ian_Corne> and not a breaking one :p
<Daekdroom> Ian_Corne, did it try to remove compiz and unity packages?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> clean update
<Ian_Corne> well "clean"
<h00k> /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so , apparently.
<Ian_Corne> is there an update h00k ?
<h00k> Ian_Corne: checking now
<h00k> Ian_Corne: yes, but not that one yet.
<Daekdroom> Ooooh
<Daekdroom> 14 new updates since I last upgrade a few seconds ago
<h00k> Ian_Corne: I'll just hang in my tty for a bit until that shows up
<h00k> I had 12 show up, nothing for compiz or unity yet.
<Ian_Corne> h00k: i'm still on a.u.c
<Ian_Corne> The following packages have been kept back: libcompizconfig0
<h00k> Ian_Corne: hmm?
<Ian_Corne> main archive
<Ian_Corne> not a local one
<Ian_Corne> to get all updates instantly
<Ian_Corne> i know I shouldn't
<Daekdroom> I'm using the main mirror too
<Ian_Corne> but i'm craving for updates!
<h00k> us.archive.ubuntu is where I'm grabbing from
<h00k> apparently
<Daekdroom> compizconfig-backend-gconf and libcompizconfig0 are getting updated now.
<Ian_Corne> Daekdroom: guess there's still the libcompizconfig0 broken updae
 * h00k grabs guitar
<Daekdroom> I'm updating it. It didn't break any dependency at all after I ran aptitude upgrade again.
<Daekdroom> *aptitude update
<Ian_Corne> The following packages will be REMOVED: compiz-gnome compizconfig-backend-gconf
<Ian_Corne> The following NEW packages will be installed: compiz-kde compizconfig-backend-kconfig
<Ian_Corne> damn you kde!
<h00k> o.o
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> that'll teach me, install kubuntu-desktop
<Ian_Corne> and banshee has a hard time staying alive
<Daekdroom> Unity is alive.
<Ian_Corne> :)
<h00k> Nothing yet here ;)
<Daekdroom> But I forgot to kill unity-2d first. Now I have both running
<Daekdroom> There we go. A killall fixes everything.
<Daekdroom> Meh. I really liked unity-2d launcher and Dash more than Unity's.
<Ian_Corne> unity lives for me too
<Ian_Corne> going to bed, i'll know in the morning if suspend works :p
<h00k> Ian_Corne: good luck. Peace
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-24
 * h00k waits patiently for Compiz/Unity update to drop to us.archive.ubuntu
<h00k> hey, there it was.
<h00k> there we go.
<Ian_Corne> fixed?
<h00k> Yes
<h00k> It also required a reboot, dbus was being odd.
<penguin42> anyone else tried creating a vm with virt-manager?
<Danny> hi
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something I noticed about Unity: clicking the "dash" button doesn't give any obvious indication that it's been pushed.
<DanaG> I don't expect it to open instantly, but I do expect it to be drawn in a "pushed" state.
<DanaG> ... or else I just click it again.
<bjsnider> DanaG, have you tried gnome-shell?
<Danny> hi
<IdleOne> I would like to be able to right click an icon and have the option to Add to Startup applications
<jo-erlend> my gnome-settings-daemon goes insane. Uses 160% CPU-time now. How do I figure out why?
<jo-erlend> oh. Perhaps... brb
<DanaG> bjsnider: tried gnome-shell, and found that the window decoration theme doesn't work.
<DanaG> hmm, anyone familiar with the sync tool, unison?
<DanaG> I'm trying to use it with -repeat watch... and it keeps syncing folders not listed to sync!
<IdleOne> I'm guessing it has some default config
<IdleOne> never used it myself
<DanaG> My config has its roots in the home dir on both ends, and lists only "pictures" and "documents" folders.  Yet, it's syncing EVERYTHING in home.
<DanaG> hmm, whatever, I'll just add specific ignores.
<Gredeu> i havea  video capture device that hasn't worked since lucid.  i've upgraded to oncelot 3.0.3 kernel and am wondering if the previously missing /dev/ mount points are back -- i know nothing about video capture
<bjsnider> Gredeu, start gstreamer-properties, click the video tab and click the lowermost test button
<bjsnider> assuming the device is plugged in that is
<Gredeu> test input works but video for linux does not
<Gredeu> perhaps its not plugged in
<Gredeu> plugged in, do get a single frame of video output but on streamig
<Gredeu> streamig
<Gredeu> i'll assume another program will be fine.  how about video audio ?
<Gredeu> i have no /dev/audio
<bjsnider> does the device have audio capability?
<Gredeu> it does sir
<Gredeu> its not worked since lucid
<DanaG> what even is /dev/audio?
<DanaG> Is it OSS?
<bjsnider> if it's just a microphone going to the mic plug that will work right away but if it has some built-in sound hardware then you should check the sound indicator in the hardware list
<Gredeu> thank you bjsnider
<bjsnider> you can also check what happens when you plug it in by running the dmesg command
<DanaG> hmm, I just found an advantage (on Windows) to having headphone and speaker outputs be separate devices:
<DanaG> With headphones plugged in, volume keys control headphone volume.
<DanaG> With headphones unplugged, it controls speakers.
<DanaG> Each maintains its own state!
<DanaG> It'd be nice to get that in Linux.
<bjsnider> you must be using either vista or win 7
<DanaG> Yup, win7.
<DanaG> With default driver.  OEM driver ties the two together.
<bjsnider> well it uses a sound server just like linux and osx
<DanaG> Oh, and I can play different things to headphones and speakers at the same time.
<DanaG> I like PulseAudio.
<DanaG> But ALSA doesn't currently expose multi-streaming.
<bjsnider> there's no reason why pulse shouldn't be able to do all of that, and maybe it already does
<DanaG> It can with two separate sound cards, but not with two outputs on the same sound card.
<DanaG> It's an ALSA decision... it ties the two together.
<bjsnider> i don't know why alsa would stop it
<DanaG> Well, if there's only front:0 and no separate headphone:0, that'd stop it.
<DanaG> There's only one output in ALSA>
<bjsnider> on your system
<DanaG> You can't get two outputs through one output.
<DanaG> Maybe the new jack-detection will make multi-sttreaming worth supporting.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and ALSA can do two simultanous recording streams from two different inputs (or at least, it could last time I tried).... PulseAudio doesn't expose that, either.
<DanaG> I do like PulseAudio, though... nice for dealing with USB sound card.
<bjsnider> deals with mine great
<DanaG> Music and videos to USB; web audio to onboard.  Get audio ad?  Hit mute, and it mutes the onboard.
<DanaG> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-bugs/2009-October/003261.html
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/535453
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 535453 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "USB-Audio CM106 USB Sound card causes weird errors in the logs" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> oh, and I can hard-lock my kernel if I unplug and replug the device several times really quickly.
<IdleOne> lol
<Onlyodin> In previous editions I've been able to set up additional locations in Time + Date settings, and have even been able to search for cities, etc.
<Onlyodin> Is there a way to do this in oneiric?
<bullgard4_> On my GNOME 3 why is there is no operating system user »couchdb«?
<bullgard4_> Onlyodin: The answer to your question is Desktop Environment dependent.
<Onlyodin> I'm using Gnome/Unity, but I think I've figured it out. What I was doing earlier wasn't doing anything, whereas now when I begin typing location names, it's doing a search and returning some results
<Lynoure> My flashplugin is not installing, http://pastebin.com/hwQRqcn5 , is that a known problem?
<urlin2u> Lynoure, yuo can get it automatically installed two ways, first the retricted-extras for your desktop, second by installing the flash aid addon in firefox.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: this was a package pulled by Kubuntu's package manager
<Lynoure> urlin2u: and it looks to be broken, to me
<micahg> Lynoure: yes, there's a problem with flashplugin-installer ATM, workaround is to install flashplugin-installer:i386
<urlin2u> Lynoure, I haven't used kubuntu but just add the flash aid addon and it will ask to be run on restart
<urlin2u> or the one above, whichever works.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: you can see the package name there, in the paste
<Lynoure> micahg: thanks, I think I can wait :)
<micahg> Lynoure: there's also been a bug with kubuntu installing flash before that idk if it's been tracked down either
<urlin2u> Lynoure, sure but personally I use the easiest method, the addon or the restricted extras, in your case in the terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras    this will cover other codecs you would use as well.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: it uses something else than flashplugin-installer?
<Lynoure> urlin2u: that sounds interesting
<urlin2u> Lynoure, not sure it just install adobe flash, your over thinking it.
<urlin2u> plenty more can break
<Lynoure> urlin2u: doing what you told me, and it's using the same package...
<Lynoure> urlin2u: my goal is not to make other things to break, just originally wanted to know whether to file a bug report :)
<micahg> no, the restricted-addons uses flashplugin-installer
<urlin2u> Lynoure, hehe the ubiquitous bug report, never bothered myself. ;-)
<Lynoure> urlin2u: I see.
<urlin2u> is it al installing?
<Lynoure> urlin2u: one of the reasons I jump to +1 is to help
<urlin2u> all
<Lynoure> urlin2u: did you read the pastebin?
<urlin2u> I'm not using it
<urlin2u> today
<Lynoure> urlin2u: well, http://pastebin.com/hwQRqcn5
<Lynoure> urlin2u: sorry to break your pastebin diet =) It's just frustrating to explain the same things that are clearly there.
<urlin2u> Lynoure, I read it originally a dpkg error, not sure what that means other then literally, or how to fix it, sorry
<Lynoure> urlin2u: I would have been grateful to hear that in the beginning :)
<urlin2u> Lynoure, okay, you get what you paid for here.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: now for some minutes I have been expecting you to tell me how to patch it =)
<Lynoure> urlin2u: not a complaint, just would have saved your time as well
<urlin2u> Lynoure, others have suggested it is broken, what were your exspectations there.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: after micahg said it's broken, that you know a workaround
<urlin2u> Lynoure, this I have never seen, and the methods suggested work, when there are not problems, we don't all know every problem.
<urlin2u> I didn't say I new a workaround I suggested the methods thatwork.
<Lynoure> Sorry, I was just too hopeful :)
<Lynoure> urlin2u: got same error with same packege with restricted extras, so next time you know that does not work either on 64bit (until it's fixed)
<urlin2u> Lynoure, cool thanks.
<urlin2u> Lynoure, let us know if you trey the add on it was put together by a person who is a regular on the ubuntu forums and is on top of this stuff.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: I try to stick to standard stuff, as otherwise I have to do a lot more digging before filing any bugs on related stuff.
<urlin2u> cool
<Lynoure> There is another laptop with solid 11.04 on it still, after all :)
<urlin2u> Lynoure, its your hard work which lets the rest of us coast. ;-)
<urlin2u> thankless work
<Lynoure> urlin2u: no, not mine.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: I've never fixed anything for ubuntu
<urlin2u> your following a good protocol though.
<Lynoure> urlin2u: thanks.
<urlin2u> ;-)
<urlin2u> Lynoure, you still here?
<guy> Morning all
<Guest47339> I did a clean install of oneiric yesterday
<guyvs> If I change settings like my keyboard layout, they disappear on reboot
<guyvs> and I can't change my fonts anywhere
<Lynoure> urlin2u: (delay) I stay here idle even when I'm elsewhere, but most of the time I don't follow actively
<urlin2u> Lynoure, not sure you would be interested but the sevenmachines ppa has a 64 bit flash working
<urlin2u> just passing the info
<Lynoure> urlin2u: thanks, that probably means it will get fixed in ubuntu+1 proper soon :)
<urlin2u> probably so it was working earlier I believe.
 * guyvs is going to reinstall natty
<bullgard4_> Oneiric provides by default a "Guest Account". What can I do under this account, and what can I not do under this account?
<urlin2u> bullgard4, no sudo
<topyli> i think it also has very restricted access to the filesystem, and lives confined to a temporary home directory
<topyli> or at least that was the plan at some point :)
<vega__> is unity + dual screen ANY better in oneiric compared to natty? (which dual screen support is mostly crap)
<jtaylor> I had no problems with dual screen in natty
<jtaylor> no idea about oneiric because its broken since weeks for me :/
<jtaylor> forced to use unity 2d where metacity crashes two times a day ._.
<bullgard4_>  topyli What do you mean by: "The Guest Account lives confined to a temporary home directory"?
<topyli> bullgard4_: any files are written into tmpfs and deleted at logout. no access to the real filesystem
<bullgard4_> topyli: Ah! Thank you.
<jtaylor> its a tmpfs? does it have limits on usage?
<jtaylor> else its a nice way to dos
<topyli> i hope so
<bullgard4_> topyli: Do you know by chance why I have to type in the guest account the  password of my main user account at regular intervals although I do not have to type a password at the beginning?
<bullgard4_> beginning = guest account login time
<topyli> sounds like a bug
<bullgard4_> hm
<topyli> why would your guests know your password?
<bullgard4_> Yes. This is an importantant argument indeed.
<bullgard4_> topyli: The guest account's prompt for my password explains: "Authentication Required. The system policies prevent processing of network settings for all users."
<Ian_Corne> jtaylor: by default, tmpfs "partitions" are 2gb in size i think
<jtaylor> login with multiple guest accounts possible?
<Ian_Corne> try it, i don't know
<topyli> bullgard4_: that's gnome-keyring i suppose. you've setup something globally when using your own account, and it somehow travels to the guest account
<topyli> or something. i don't know, i've never even tried to guest account stuff
<bullgard4_> topyli: I dared or endeavoured to test this default guest account a bit. May be I can put it to good use.
<topyli> it's good to have for when your laptop is stolen. the thief should have an easy way to login and use the internet, so that my laptop can start phoning home location, and sending mugshots of the thief :)
<bullgard4_> topyli: Somehow my main account and this default guest account are liinked together: I was surprised that the Tilda program in the guest account is ready for use although I did not install its DEB program package. The same applies to mysql.
<topyli> apparently you installed them system-wide, not sandboxed in your home directory
<bullgard4_> topyli: Well, '~$ which tilda; /usr/bin/tilda'.
<topyli> there you go
<topyli> hrm. my screen has recently started to go blank again when i close the laptop lid
<topyli> can't figure out what's changed, i still have the action set to 'nothing'
<Lynoure> topyli: Is that bad, if it recovers?
<topyli> Lynoure: it does recover, but it's bad when i have an external monitor and would like to work
<Lynoure> topyli: I'm kind of under the impression that in some laptops that what happens, no matter what you set it as (but in yours at least, clearly not)
<Lynoure> topyli: with mine, with 11.04 both go blank, I open it, it recovers, close it again and only the laptop goes blank, not the external
<Lynoure> a tad annoying extra move, but better than fail.
<topyli> mine consistently blanks
<Lynoure> topyli: that sucks
<topyli> there's a new gsettings key, org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power/lid-close-ac-action. setting that to 'nothing' worked in gnome 3.0 but in the latest unstable releases, it's being ignored
<topyli> oh well. maybe it's just a regression and will be fixed
<Lynoure> topyli: check if there is a bug filed?
<topyli> Lynoure: searching right now :)
<topyli> Lynoure: live and learn. the external monitor wakes up again if i simply move the (external) mouse :)
<topyli> Lynoure: in fact i can even leave it to the default 'suspend', and it won't suspend if there's an external monitor. in other words, it works just as designed
<Lynoure> topyli: s/designed/desired/ ? :)
<topyli> Lynoure: designed :)
<Lynoure> well, that's good. and then when you detact the external monitor, it immediately suspends?
<topyli> Lynoure: apparently not. i just did that, waited a bit, opened the lid, and had the display on laptop
<Lynoure> Ok, seems kind of sane.
<Lynoure> Have to remember that
<topyli> no warranty beyond this particular laptop of course, some will work and some won't, i'm afraid
<drussell> topyli: can you do me a favour and test something for me?
<drussell> topyli: can you try and disable the laptop screen so you just get the output on the external monitor?
<drussell> topyli: I've got an open bug I'm trying to get more reproducers for...
<drussell> topyli:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/828623
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828623 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome control centre does not allow you to disable the laptop screen while leaving an external connected screen working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<psalden> hey, I was wondering... pidgin doesn't seem to be working right with the messages indicator. Setting status works, but there's no way to re-open the contact list. Is this work in progress, am I doing something wrong, or?
<Onlyodin> In the last couple of days pidgin has disappeared from the messages indicator menu altogether - on my machine that is.
<topyli> drussell: sorry, but works for me. can't reproduce
<topyli> (in fact that's my regular setup)
<zhiwei> today, when I update my ubuntu11.10,I can't use unity,but can use unity2D.
<drussell> topyli: are you using vga or dvi/hdmi/displayport
<drussell> topyli: because I think that makes a difference...
<topyli> drussell: vga. just thinking about adding a comment just in case it turns out to be relevant
<drussell> topyli: yeah, mine is displayport
<drussell> topyli: which I think gets treated differently
<topyli> left one in any case, no harm either way
<drussell> topyli: thanks
<drussell> topyli: and that's 11.10?
<topyli> drussell: yep, up to date as of this morning
<drussell> topyli: great thanks
<topyli> np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<h00k> wait a minute, do I not have global menus?
<h00k> I do, just not for gnome-terminal
<h00k> is this normal?
<Ian_Corne> i do
<Ian_Corne> so, i'd guess no?
<h00k> huh.
<h00k> I wonder how I get that back
<BluesKaj> hmm kde here, kb & mouse keep freezing on my other pc, shortly after login
<BluesKaj> unresponsive
<drussell> BluesKaj: ctrl+alt+F1 get you to a console?
<BluesKaj> better reboot to a tty
<BluesKaj> yeah , drussell...gonna try it now
<BluesKaj> ok, did an update/upgrade at the recovery kernel and all seems fine now ....ssh'd into the other pc and it responds properly to keyboard commands from this pc
<Ian_Corne> my usb ports just don't anything anymore on my laptop :p
<BluesKaj> lsusb doesn't show anything , Ian_Corne ?
<Ian_Corne> hmm it does
<Ian_Corne> also it discoverd my stick now
<Ian_Corne> aha, 2 usb slots don't
<Ian_Corne> 1 does
<Ian_Corne> the one that works is an esata/usb combo :p
<BluesKaj> weird , I encounbtered that the other day too
<Ian_Corne> where do i change the automated action for when a usb device is plugged in?
<BluesKaj> notifier /
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> device notifier , maybe, or at least the file browser
<Ian_Corne> h00k: i don't even have any borders for my gnome-terminal atm
<Ian_Corne> same with eclipse..
<h00k> Ian_Corne: that's fin :)
<h00k> *fun, rather
<Ian_Corne> well, there's no window controls either :p
<Ian_Corne> does work on chromium but it's not using the systme borders
<Ian_Corne> yep they're gone when i enable them
<Chipaca> Ian_Corne: run unity-window-decorator
<Chipaca> or gtk-window-decorator
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> thanks :D
<Chipaca> not sure of the difference, but one of those will work
<Ian_Corne> the unity one worked
<Chipaca> the other will eat all your memory and burn your savings on horses
<Chipaca> or was it that one eat all your memory, and the other ... i don't know any more.
<SpamapS> So, I'm still dealing with Unity 2d's panel service crashing constantly. Has anyone else seen this?
<amitrana> Hi, I just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and my skype stopped working. it gives error "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" . can anyone help me how can I fix it? These libraries are present
<terry_> Did you do a search for libXss.so.1
<amitrana> yes it gives this "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXss.so.1.0.0
<amitrana> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXss.so.1"
<terry_> amitrana: ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXss.so.1 /usr/lib/
<terry_> amitrana: Oh wait.... It's a 64 bit system.
<amitrana> yes I did that and got "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<terry_> was it 64 bit before?
<terry_> Was skype working before?
<amitrana> yes earlier I had 11.04 64
<amitrana> and it was working then. This morning I did update-manager -d and upgraded
<terry_> well, skype is more-than-likely looking in the wrong place for it.  Run skype from terminal and see if you get a clue.
<amitrana> yes I am trying from terminal only now and it was complaining about libXss. Do I have to downgrade to 11.04? or is there any easier/shorter way? :) I am not an expert, just a user.
<terry_> amitrana: Try installing  libxss1
<amitrana> ok will try now. thanks.
<terry_> or see if it is there for 11.10
<terry_> apt-cache search libxss
<amitrana> I searched in synaptic, it shows its already installed. Let me try your command
<Ian_Corne> !info libxss
<ubottu> Package libxss does not exist in oneiric
<Ian_Corne> !info libxss1
<ubottu> libxss1 (source: libxss): X11 Screen Saver extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.1-2 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 72 kB
<amitrana> got this: libxss-dev - X11 Screen Saver extension library (development headers)
<amitrana> libxss1 - X11 Screen Saver extension library
<terry_> apt-cache search libXss
<amitrana> libxss1-dbg - X11 Screen Saver extension library (debug package)
<amitrana> it gives exact same results as with libxss
<terry_> apt-get install libxss-dev
<amitrana> terry_: ok, doing that.
<terry_> libxss1-dbg
<terry_> adn ^^
<terry_> *and
<amitrana> ok, installed both but skype still complains
<terry_> getlibs -32 libXss.so.1
<terry_> getlibs -64 libXss.so.1
<terry_> sorry...
<terry_> type
<terry_> typo
<Pici> This is probably related to the multiarch migration
<terry_> I donno
<terry_> try: getlibs -64 libXss.so.1
<amitrana> ok. I dont have getlibs, getting it.
<terry_> I know this is old and outdated info, but may still be useful info.  Go to bottom 1/4 or so of the page:  http://divyad.wordpress.com/2007/11/11/install-skype-20-beta-on-ubuntu-gutsy710-amd64/
<terry_> I'm not finding anything else, so...
<amitrana> getlibs says I already have newest version
<terry_> I said that wrong, the top 1/4 of the page
<terry_> Forgive me.  My brain seems to malfunction.
<terry_> What version of skype is it?
<terry_> And where did you download from?
<amitrana> i got it from skype website only, the latest one. I think it was 2.2.1 or something, let me check
<amitrana> yes, skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb is what I got
<amitrana> one basic question, if i downgrade to 11.04 now, what all do i lose?
<Pici> Downgrading is not supported.
<amitrana> ah nice :)
<amitrana> By the way, is this a bug? or just work in progress so I should just wait for updates?
<terry_> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<terry_> You'd have to talk to the folks at skype about that.
<amitrana> hmm. ok I will try but I guess they will ask me to wait for 11.10 final release.
<terry_> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64
<terry_> That is latest ^^^  and may be what you already what you have now.
<amitrana> terry_ : Thanks, thats where I downloaded it earlier.
<terry_> I suppose it's off to ubuntu beta forum
<terry_> But  you can tinker with it some more and maybe find a clue.  Maybe someone else on here has some idea, but that's all I have.
<amitrana> terry_: Thanks a lot, really appreciate your time.
<billybigrigger_> so is fglrx with jockey completely borked or what?
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, jockey is broken for everything - bug 831447
<charlie-tca> and since the bot appears broken:
<charlie-tca> jockey-backend crashed with MemoryError in run_dbus_service()
<charlie-tca> in progress as a critical bug
<AlanBell> using unity how can I browse my installed applications by category in Oneiric?
<AlanBell> so I want to see all the graphics applications I have installed and run one of them
<charlie-tca> Doesn't software center do something like that?
 * charlie-tca doesn't use unity
<AlanBell> software centre is for stuff I don't have
<charlie-tca> I thought it also has a "installed software" category
<AlanBell> I am trying to use unity, but I can't find and run applications I have on my computer, which is kind of fundamental
<charlie-tca> I see
<AlanBell> in Natty there was a dropdown in the applications lens for changing category, pretty horrible but it kind of worked
<AlanBell> but would do crazy stuff like show me 6 of the 20 applications I have in a category, plus try to sell me another 6 from the software centre
<AlanBell> ideally I would like to replace the dash which is almost entirely useless with an applications lens that shows me all the stuff I have grouped into categories
<AlanBell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/trunk/view/head:/src/daemon.vala#L170 there is clearly code in it that knows about categories in some way
<astraljava> Anybody have a working oneiric schroot config handy? I can't seem to get mine working, it falls back to / and groups says it cannot find gid 1000.
<nperry> Anyone else getting the bzip errors?
<terry_> nperry: What error?
<nperry> http://pastebin.com/kmYPFD5H
<billybigrigger_> nperry, nope, what command are you running?
<nperry> naptitude update
<nperry> just not seen it before
<nperry> another update didn't give the same error
<nperry> maybe a baddownload on my half
<billybigrigger_> did that last compiz update break anyones system?
<h00k> billybigrigger_: today's or yesterday's?
<billybigrigger_> today's
<BluesKaj> compiz ... why bother with it ?
<h00k> Haven't done it yet, maybe I should wait.
<billybigrigger_> synaptic won't launch for me either now...."Problem cannot be reported....you have obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: synaptic, libcups2"
<billybigrigger_> synaptic:
<billybigrigger_>   Installed: 0.75.2ubuntu1
<billybigrigger_>   Candidate: 0.75.2ubuntu6
<billybigrigger_> libcups2:
<billybigrigger_>   Installed: 1.5.0-4
<billybigrigger_>   Candidate: 1.5.0-5
<DanaG> Compiz is useful and nice, once tweaked to not be stupid.
<burner> is flash broken or just me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/674053/
<billybigrigger_> no tweaking done here, still a stock .10 install, besides the fact of installing xchat
<billybigrigger_> burner, i use SevenMachines flash11 from his ppa
<billybigrigger_> works like a dream on my .10 64 install
<BluesKaj> burner, 64 bit ?
<billybigrigger_> yup
<burner> yep, 64-bit
<billybigrigger_> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<BluesKaj> burner, ^
<burner> hrm... i think i b0rked something :\
<BluesKaj> burner, it's a known bug
<billybigrigger_> finally got the new kernel update as of right now too...wonder what b0rkage that will bring :)
<burner> woohoo... thanks amigos!  :)
<billybigrigger_> np
<BluesKaj> odd goings on with my other pc ,  hw freezes like KB and mouse etc ..updates/upgrades fix it for a while then kernel panics on the boot , until I upgrade again
<billybigrigger_> what mouse theme do you all use?
<billybigrigger_> i can't seem to get DMZ-White to list in gnome-tweak-tool
 * BluesKaj thinks the pc is getting too old , kernel source hw drivers look like they're becoming iffy, from it's behaviour
<billybigrigger_> how old is it?
<BluesKaj> maybe it should be relegated back to windows
<BluesKaj> 2006
<billybigrigger_> that isn't old at all
<BluesKaj> single core 64bit amd cpu and 2G ram
<billybigrigger_> should be a great linux machine
<BluesKaj> gawd I hope so
<BluesKaj> not handling 11.10 very well , tho
<billybigrigger_> most machines aren't :P
<Ian_Corne> well we knew what we were getting into, gnome3, gtk updates 3.x kernel, it was bound to be a rough ride :)
<billybigrigger_> any fglrx users here?
<BluesKaj> no gnome here , I'm kde on all linux
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: me
<billybigrigger_> i ran kde 4.5 when it first came out, on an arch install, i'm tempted to go back
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't work for me on 3.0.0-9
<Ian_Corne> using radeon is a breeze tho
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, which driver? 881 just came out today i think
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> i'll check later
<billybigrigger_> im stuck will gallium drivers, i havent been able to install fglrx yet
<billybigrigger_> jockey has been holding me back, but i was reading today on a forum post that there is a fglrx-installer package in the repos, which i haven't been able to find... :(
<billybigrigger_> how did you install your drivers?
<Ian_Corne> well it was just there in the repos :p
<billybigrigger_> hmmmm
<billybigrigger_> not for me :( wtf
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> i'll check what repo
<Ian_Corne> also later
<Ian_Corne> when i'm at that computer
<Ian_Corne> at my laptop with nvidia now
<billybigrigger_> only repo i don't have enabled is source code
<billybigrigger_> ubuntu 2d it is
<DanaG> Too bad Radeon sucks so much power.
<DanaG> That's a showstopper for me.
<DanaG> So I need fglrx.
<DanaG> Radeon uses like 10-20 more watts than fglrx.
<DanaG> eh, probably 10.  Not 20.
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: but radeon works for normal ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> I'm using a 6950, and it's supported
<billybigrigger_> i have a 4200 hd on this laptop
<billybigrigger_> and i can't find fglrx-installer in any of my repos
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, you have in it oneiric repos, or in a ppa somewhere?
<Ian_Corne> oneiric
<Ian_Corne> the x swat ppa only has 850
<Ian_Corne> but as I said
<Ian_Corne> it's not working
<Ian_Corne> or at least I head it, removed it yesterday
<billybigrigger_> fglrx package shows 881 now
<billybigrigger_> maybe i'll just try and install it without the installer package
<Ian_Corne> well, i've learned that jockey does alot behind the scenes for fglrx
<Ian_Corne> so I don't know
<Ian_Corne> jockey doesn't work for me atm
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773851
<billybigrigger_> everything went ok, dkms seems fine, going to reboot i guess :)
<Ian_Corne> gl!
<billybigrigger_> hmmm
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, when you open system info, what graphics driver does it list for you?
<Ian_Corne> Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAYMAN
<Ian_Corne> fglrx: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2:8.872-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> evening peeps
<Ian_Corne> hello BUGabundo
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, ok so your not even using fglrx
<Ian_Corne> as I said
<Ian_Corne> I removed it, because it was broken
<Ian_Corne>   Candidate: 2:8.881-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> i could try it
<Ian_Corne> but i cba to do all the manual steps atm
<Ian_Corne> and jockey is still broken
<billybigrigger_> well system info shows VESA for me
<billybigrigger_> even with radeon.nomodeset=1 in grub
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger_, try just nomodeset
<billybigrigger_> BluesKaj, ill give er a go
<billybigrigger_> grub won't list 3.0.0-9 either, even after finding the images... wtf
<billybigrigger_> stuck on 3.0.0-7 still
<BluesKaj> did you dist-upgrade?
<billybigrigger_> no
<billybigrigger_> just regular updates, i got 3.0.0-9 pushed to me via repos
<billybigrigger_> glxgears reports 1000fps
<billybigrigger_> nomodeset seems to work, but compiz is borked so im stuck with ubuntu 2d for now, can't really tell if things are working properly
<Ian_Corne> you know
<Ian_Corne> The framerate should be
<Ian_Corne> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<Ian_Corne> 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.377 FPS
<Ian_Corne> with radeon
<Ian_Corne> that's the only driver for which that sentence is actually true..
<billybigrigger_> hmmm
<BluesKaj> fr depends how much real estate the app takes up on thr scrn
<billybigrigger_> i get an 8.8s test in gtkperf so i'm assuming i'm using the right driver and it's working, direct rendering reports yes....
<billybigrigger_> can't test much more than that
<billybigrigger_> well i was getting 300 fps before using gallium, 1000 using "fglrx" i hope, so i'm assuming the driver is working
<Ian_Corne> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Ian_Corne> try that billybigrigger_
<Ian_Corne> and that was probably 300 frames per 5 seconds
<Ian_Corne> not fps i guess
<billybigrigger_> unity_support_test doesn't exist there
<billybigrigger_> its in /usr/lib/nux/ fyi :P
<billybigrigger_> everything there checks out ok
<billybigrigger_> now if i could just downgrade my compiz update from this morning i'd be happy :)
<Ian_Corne> 22:17:56 < Ian_Corne> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Ian_Corne> that's what I said, no?
<billybigrigger_> yes, i can't read hah :P
<billybigrigger_> i read /usr/lib :P
<Ian_Corne> :D ok
<billybigrigger_> yeah, Ubuntu 2D (VESA) glxgears shows 400fps ~ 5s
<billybigrigger_> in Ubuntu (RADEON????) it's over 1000fps ~ 5s, so i'm assuming the new 881 drivers than came down the pipe today are working properly...with "nomodeset" in my boot line
<billybigrigger_> on 3.0.0-9
<billybigrigger_> i had to edit my grub line and change 7 to 9 and add nomodeset manually although
<BUGabundo> 467 frames in 5.0 seconds = 93.218 FPS
<billybigrigger_> :)
<billybigrigger_> what hardware are you using bug?
<h00k> Banshee got through one song, barely, and then ate up memory and died.
<billybigrigger_> so is dist-upgrade the new preferred way of updating broken packages in a testing cycle?
<Ian_Corne> the alt tab thing is _REALLY_ annoying
<billybigrigger_> eh?
<billybigrigger_> alt-tabbing through apps is THE way to go bud :P
<lenios_> wait, there's no other way?
<Ian_Corne> I'm more then annoyed by this "feature"
<billybigrigger_> it's always been there
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger nvidia 8400
<BUGabundo> its from 2008
<BUGabundo> intel 8400, 2.4GHz
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, not using nvidia's drivers are you?
<BUGabundo> nouveau
<BUGabundo> why?
<billybigrigger_> what does gtkperf give you for a test time?
<billybigrigger_> i hate glxgears, it's a POS "benchmarking" tool, like everyone uses it for
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> installing
<BUGabundo> in the mean time watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCk-Eyo3KU4
<BUGabundo> Total time:  8.80
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674133/
<billybigrigger_> finally i know what BUGabundo does on his weekends :P
<Ian_Corne> Total time:  9.89
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger LOL
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: so I aint that bad
<Ian_Corne> i'm on radeon
<Ian_Corne> and on a much "better" card
<Ian_Corne> so you're awesome!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<BUGabundo> :(
<Ian_Corne> no i mean it
<billybigrigger_> my radeon 4200 M gave me 8.8
<Ian_Corne> radeon is supposed to be ebtter then nouveau
<lenios_> is it a known bug that ttys are missing (ctrl+alt+fX) ?
<lenios_> i don't really know how to get them back
<BUGabundo> lenios_: WFM
<lenios_> ?
<yofel> lenios_: I have them, did you break init?
<lenios_> break init?
<Ian_Corne> wfm too
<billybigrigger_> all is working here lenios_
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne billybigrigger: can you guys add yours at https://plus.google.com/u/0/110546133384368429145/posts/4iYhvXHWGo4
<lenios_> weird
<yofel> lenios_: what happens if you run 'sudo service tty1 start' ?
<lenios_> ttys are services?
<yofel> well, they are started by init
<lenios_> i mean, upstart services?
<yofel> yes
<Ian_Corne> 404. That´s an error
<Ian_Corne> not found BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: what's your g+ handler id?
<billybigrigger_> anyone here using xchat? can't seem to follow weblinks in 11.10
<billybigrigger_> is it just me?
<RRRRube> billybigrigger,  No, I get that, there's a bug in launchpad
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, you link is broken
<yofel> right click -> open link in browser?
<billybigrigger_> RRRRube, bug id?
<RRRRube> hang on, I'll check
<billybigrigger_> ty
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger Ian_Corne:  your gmail !
<billybigrigger_> yofel, yeah it doesn't work for me, i have to copy and paste the links the old fashioned way :)
<BUGabundo> or Plus id
<yofel> @_@
<RRRRube> billybigrigger, here's the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/827657
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827657 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Right clicking on a url in xchat and clicking "open link in browser" does not work" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger_> niiice
<RRRRube> Beat ya, ubottu  :)
<BUGabundo> did it work billybigrigger ?
<yofel> lenios_: what happened?
<billybigrigger_> yup BUGabundo
<billybigrigger_> pasted my output on your link there
<lenios_> i'm not sure where it broke, i need to do some more tests
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> now you Ian_Corne
<yofel> lenios_: well, does starting the service do anything?
<yofel> or restarting it?
<lenios_> i can't tell you at the moment, i'm not in front of the machine
<Ian_Corne> still 404 BUGabundo
<yofel> ah k
<billybigrigger_> anyone using this version of compiz as of today???
<billybigrigger_> Version: 1:0.9.5.92+bzr2791-0ubuntu1
<lenios_> thanks for your help though, i'll try it as soon as possible
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger I'm on no 3d version :\
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I'm still waiting on your Plus id :P
<Ian_Corne> guess it :p
<RRRRube> billybigrigger,  I have that version (presumably after I updated tonight)
<Ian_Corne> 106355347615911662717
<billybigrigger_> RRRRube, all is working good for you?
<BUGabundo> almost!
<BUGabundo> I though it was 106355347615911662716
<Ian_Corne> :p
<billybigrigger_> i can't login to "Ubuntu" i have no unity, or window borders...im stuck using Ubuntu 2D
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: have you tried unity --reset ?
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: refresh
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, no i haven't will try that right now
<RRRRube> billybigrigger, Not really. Not sure if it's compiz or nvidia is my problem. I get blocks appearing on screen
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: you've got 1.6K people in your circles?!
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I have double that
<BUGabundo> that's only what I choose to show
<Ian_Corne> oh :p
<Ian_Corne> many of my friends are still fb only
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> how did that guy do 27 ????
<lenios_> 3.2K people ?!
<lenios_> how many are you adding each day to have that much
<BUGabundo> none
<BUGabundo> they are adding me
<BUGabundo> dozens daily
<BUGabundo> I keep removing ppl out of mine
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> what kind of people do you have in there then?
<BUGabundo> my main reading circle has ~500 pax. but most are inactive
<BUGabundo> wb billybigrigger
<billybigrigger_> unity --reset gives me the same problem
<billybigrigger_> no left menu bar, or top menu bars
<Ian_Corne> ok
<BUGabundo> where?
<Ian_Corne> run unity-window-decorator
<Ian_Corne> if you can
<Ian_Corne> it should give you something more
<Ian_Corne> and try manually running the unity-panel too
<billybigrigger_> 2d-panel?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> ok there's no unity-panel thingy
<Ian_Corne> :p
<billybigrigger_> unity-panel-service
<billybigrigger_> ?
<Ian_Corne> I'm at a loss :D
<Ian_Corne> try it
<BUGabundo> anyone knows how I can get my bottom bar on gnome classic?
<RRRRube> billybigrigger,  I haven't had those kinds of problems with the latest compiz, but then I haven't restarted or logged out yet :O
<Ian_Corne> go to the right bottom corner
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, i don't even have an option for gnome classic :P
<BUGabundo> it's missing
<BUGabundo> and only shows when using no 3D
<BUGabundo> you need a package
<BUGabundo> it was charlie-tca who told me
<lenios_> package is still available?
<billybigrigger_> yeah this compiz update totally borked my unity
<billybigrigger_> ffs
<DanaG> "fallback"?
<DanaG> That's gnome-classic.
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> fallback in oneiric is not classic, it is unity-2d
<charlie-tca> classic was in natty, and is a separate package now
<DanaG> I mean, there's a package with "fallback" in the title.
<DanaG> Maybe I am confused, after all.
<DanaG> There's Unity 3D, Unity 2D, Gnome3, and what?
<DanaG> Is classic still around?
<lenios_> charlie-tca, does the separate packages works with oneiric gtk3 libs?
<tensorpudding> gnome 3 has a fallback mode
<charlie-tca> classic
<tensorpudding> it vaguely behaves like gnome 2, i hear
<lenios_> -s
<charlie-tca> Won't work with gnome3 that I know of, no
<lenios_> ubuntu 11.10 is shipping with gtk3 libs
<DanaG> I hate this "stupid" stick so many developers have been hitting their projects with.
<BUGabundo> ahaah poor DanaG
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> I'm on classic 2D
<DanaG> The "our users are knuckle-dragging neanderthals".
<BUGabundo> i want 3D
<BUGabundo> but the bottom bar is missing
<DanaG> I haven't tried Gnome-Shell enough to hate it.
<DanaG> But I did immediately notice that the maximized-window-title font is glaringly different from everything else.
<Ian_Corne> it looks slick
<ali1234> i really hate it when they mess up the fonts
<ali1234> more fonts != better
<DanaG> I like DejaVu.
<tensorpudding> i hate it when linux users have some sort of adverse reaction to people trying to make the user experience better
<DanaG> It'd even look nice in Windows, if it weren't bigger for the same font size.
<ali1234> better for who?
<DanaG> DejaVu is actually larger, for the same font size, than anything else.
<DanaG> Better for people who like to have their desktops cluttered.
<DanaG> Instead of being able to minimize.
<Ian_Corne> change always requires adaption, and linux people are just very vocal people :)
<Ian_Corne> they'll turn around
<BUGabundo> tensorpudding: meh
<BUGabundo> I have to recogneise there are a lot I liked over the years / cycles
<tensorpudding> there are problems more than just the choice of desktop environment to fix to make the experience easier
<BUGabundo> like the notification buubles
<BUGabundo> I still miss persistent ones
<DanaG> Oh, and closing lid, on laptop that's docked, while playing music.
<BUGabundo> took me weeks to figure I had a wrong password on kmail
<DanaG> Nosiree, we can't have that.  You get sleep.
<BUGabundo> but....
<BUGabundo> I still can't use the new WM
<BUGabundo> alt-tab sucks
<BUGabundo> no app listing
<BUGabundo> etc
<DanaG> I like my compiz with magic lamp, thank you very much.
<DanaG> And my "slurpy" (vacuum) menu animations, set to a short-enough duration.
<Ian_Corne> gnome-shell uses mutter, right?
<Ian_Corne> or also compiz?
<RRRRube> Has anyone got the unity plugin in CCSM working? I can't stand the launcher popping in and out and like to set it to Never autohide. But either nothing happens or compiz crashes. This worked in Narwhal just fine.
<DanaG> http://www.christoph-wickert.de/blog/2011/06/25/gnome-developer-quote-of-the-day/
<Ian_Corne> wfm RRRRube
<Ian_Corne> but ccsm is very crashy
<Ian_Corne> I got it working
<Ian_Corne> anyone know how i can add more workspaces to gnome-shell?
<RRRRube> Hmm, I think there's something screwy with my graphics all round.
<billybigrigger_> hmmm
<billybigrigger_> if you guys are having compiz problems...may i suggest this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1827943
<billybigrigger_> seemed to work ok for me  so far :P got my unity and 3d working again
<IdleOne> !info icc-profiles-free
<ubottu> icc-profiles-free (source: icc-profiles-free): ICC color profiles for use with color profile aware software. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1458 kB, installed size 2696 kB
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: ok but we're here to try out the version that releases with 11.10
<billybigrigger_> yup
<billybigrigger_> that would be the one\
<Ian_Corne> i don't know how much help we are with using that one
<billybigrigger_> The compiz team has made a new pre-release snapshot available for the general community to test before it’s made available in Oneiric.
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> upgrading
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade always scares me. it usually wants to remove the packages it sayd it will upgrade
<IdleOne> says*
<IdleOne> I am never sure what to do
<RRRRube> I might give this a try tomorrow, tho the comments are a little offputting! But for wobbly windows, I'll try anything :)
<billybigrigger_> this compiz pre-release seems to be ok, better than the latest version in the repos thats for sure
<billybigrigger_> anyone here having problems with grub picking up the new -9 kernel?
<billybigrigger_> seems im stuck manually editing the boot line on every restart
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: there must be something wrong
<Ian_Corne> obiously
<billybigrigger_> with what...
<billybigrigger_> grub or compiz?
<Ian_Corne> try running update-grub
<billybigrigger_> done that
<Ian_Corne> and it just doesn't see the kernel?
<billybigrigger_> it picks up the image and initrd for -9 just fine, exits with no errors...
<billybigrigger_> -9 just won't show up in the grub list upon boot
<Ian_Corne> huh huh
<Ian_Corne> all of a sudden
<Ian_Corne> i've got an extra workspace
<Ian_Corne> wtf
<Ian_Corne> how did i get it..
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> when all workspaces are full with windows
<Ian_Corne> it makes an extra one
<Ian_Corne> but I can only change between them in one line
<Ian_Corne> not a grid
<Ian_Corne> (gnome-shell
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> don't you love to be in control?
<Ian_Corne> well it feels weird that they'd go to a lineair approach..
<Ian_Corne> most people are probably used to 4-9 workspaces by now
<IdleOne> I use one workspace
<IdleOne> only keep what I am using at the moment open
<IdleOne> I might start my browser a thousand times a day
<Ian_Corne> well, the life of a procastinator :p
<Ian_Corne> work on the centre one
<ali1234> lol
<Ian_Corne> and all kinds of shit on the side
<ali1234> most people don't even know what a workspace is
<ali1234> and this is the kind of person gnome-shell is aimed at
<IdleOne> please no cursing, hurts my eyes
<IdleOne> and also is one of the rules
<BUGabundo> I have usually 3
<BUGabundo> even on Windows (sorry for the cursing) I use reguallry 2
<Ian_Corne> windows has workspaces?
<BUGabundo> with a MSFT power toy, yes
<Ian_Corne> i never manage to stick around long enough to have multiple windows open
<Ian_Corne> usually steam->anything or just aoe2
<Ian_Corne> oh or samsung Kies crap
<ali1234> why would you ever use kies
<Ian_Corne> because CM isn't out (stable) yet for SGSII
<Ian_Corne> :(
<Ian_Corne> and it's the only way to update
<ali1234> use odin
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> i'll check it out later
<ali1234> kies won't even let me upgrade to 2.3
<Ian_Corne> i'm at 2.3.3
<astraljava> Has anyone been able to install from usb lately? And by lately I mean "less than 2 weeks ago."
<BUGabundo> heymal or what ever is called
<ali1234> heimdall?
<Onlyodin> use me for what?
<Ian_Corne> :D
<astraljava> LOL
<Ian_Corne> oh one more annoyance about the switcher now: It tabs cross workspaces...
<Ian_Corne> and my laptop still has the old, good switcher
<Ian_Corne> i want it back!
<Ian_Corne> It's back! I had to disable switcher and enable static switcher
<Ian_Corne> in between running unity --replace twice because any change to ccsm crashes it
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGabundo> RT @Reuters FLASH: Steve Jobs resigns as CEO of Apple
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> i hope he's not ill
<charlie-tca> Hasn't he been ill? cancer or liver or ??
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Ian_Corne> but he's stepping down to be head of the board
<Ian_Corne> so maybe it's not illness related
<Ian_Corne> apple shares are gonan go down anyways probably
<poolie> is it just me or is the panel broken in oneiric unity today (and yesterday)
<Ian_Corne> poolie: i think billybigrigger_ has the same
<Ian_Corne> or had
<Ian_Corne> he installed compiz ppa and it worked then
<billybigrigger_> yeah, it might work without the ppa
<billybigrigger_> i went into ccsm and enabled the unity plugin because it wasnt loaded
<billybigrigger_> poolie, try that before installing the new compiz from the ppa
<poolie> heh, really
<poolie> ok
<poolie> so yes, the unity plugin had somehow got disabled
<poolie> was'nt me
<poolie> bug 833423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833423 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity plugin was spontaneously disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833423
<BUGabundo> anyone seeing my Plus posts on your stream?
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, don't know about my stream but seeing a butt load of emails coming through from you :P
<BUGabundo> mails??
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I set my stream to a certain circle, you just post to much for all circles :p
<BUGabundo> I post mostly for one circle
<BUGabundo> with 3k ppl in
<BUGabundo> but can you see my posts or not?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<billybigrigger_> i just added to you my circle so i guess i'll start seeing you
<BUGabundo> some see them, others don't
<Ian_Corne> or no
<Ian_Corne> There are no posts shared with you yet.
<Ian_Corne> I see the gtkperf thing
<BUGabundo> what is the last one you see?
<Ian_Corne> I used to see all you posted
<Ian_Corne> only the gtk thing
<BUGabundo> you are in my circles
<BUGabundo> and in my posting circle
<BUGabundo> so you should see all
<BUGabundo> please send feedback
<BUGabundo> need to get this fix ASAP
<billybigrigger_> post something again and ill see if i see it
<billybigrigger_> i just added you to my circle like 2 mins ago
<BUGabundo> I just did
<Ian_Corne> btw BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> google will shut you down
<Ian_Corne> if you don't use your real name
<Ian_Corne> on google+
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I'm by the book
<BUGabundo> the Profile manager said so
<Ian_Corne> ok :p
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, where am i supposed to be seeing your stuff?
<Ian_Corne> either in 'incomming'
<Ian_Corne> or just your stream
<Ian_Corne> but this really isn't ubuntu+1 material :p
<billybigrigger_> nothing in either of those places
<BUGabundo> strem, if you have me cirfcled
<billybigrigger_> Ian_Corne, i hear ya
<Ian_Corne>  /join ubuntu-offtopic
<Ian_Corne> you're not even there BUGabundo !
<billybigrigger_> heh
<billybigrigger_> whats with unity always changing colors?
<billybigrigger_> anyone have a link to a step by step on installing windows AFTER ubuntu? need to get win7 installed on the gf's laptop before i leave for work
<IdleOne> install it and then you need to reinstall grub2
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<IdleOne> windows will eat the mbr by force.
<urlin2u> IdleOne, just wait for the sp1 it does wonders to
<IdleOne> wouldn't know, never tried/installed windows7
<IdleOne> does sp1 kill mbr also?
<urlin2u> got it cheap to help those using it
<billybigrigger_> heh this is horrible, the things i do for love...
<billybigrigger_> ok here goes wish me luck :P
<urlin2u> yeah the sp1 did in my case It might be fixed now
<urlin2u> the mbr is my specialty I just laughed
<urlin2u> not a specialty per-say but dual booting is where I'm most experienced, although with limitations.
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-25
<BUGabundo> nite
<Ian_Corne> gn!
<Ian_Corne> anyone with dual monitor setup here, with different screen resolutions?
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  not me,, dual with same res
<Ian_Corne> i think/hope alot has to do with udev crapping out like it's doing
<Ian_Corne> hmm coz_
<Ian_Corne> could you try putting one screen on a smaller resolution?
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  sure but  at this point I dont have 11.10  installed so its likely not going to help,, I am going to install this weekend ,, sorry
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> well it didn't work for me on 11.04 either :p
<Ian_Corne> something about virtual resolutions
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  oh!
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  let me try  here
<Ian_Corne> but i was on fglrx then, opensource drivers now
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  oh I have nvidia
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  and the smaller res on the secondary monitor,, although  too big ,, is fine
<Ian_Corne> opensource drivers or the blob?
<Ian_Corne> blob probably?
<coz_> the blob
<Ian_Corne> meh doesn't matter, they're diffrent from what i'm using anyways
<coz_> yeah sorry
<Ian_Corne> haha, np
<Ian_Corne> I'll ask again tomorow, when there's people awake :)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   I have had very very little expeirnece with ati
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  although nourveau on fedora dual screen worked really well  ,,
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i've had a dual monitor setup on another box for 4 years, worked great, but they were the same size
<Ian_Corne> and it used the nvidia-settings
<coz_> although I hit the bug with nouveau with compiz  when the video ram filled and things got weird
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> how did you knwo the ram was full?
<Ian_Corne> I've got 2GB on this card so I should be fine for a while :p
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  smspillaz  was talking about the bug  as it happened to me,, I described and he verified it lol    a lot of good that did :)
<coz_> apparenlty its too much for nouveau  + compiz + dual monitors
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  things slowed down to a very slow crawl and video distortion  if I tried opening or closing anything
<Ian_Corne> oh, i've been getting screen artifacts on both nvidia and fglrx and gallium :p
<coz_> Ian_Corne, ooo  what fun... yes :)
<Ian_Corne> on my laptop, when it comes back i have to unity --replace & exit in a terminal to get it back upto anythign i can see through :p
<DanaG> weird... wmi events seem to be generated in the future?
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> ntpdate ?
<DanaG> er, wrong tab
<DanaG> considering 'w' is short for 'windows'.
<Ian_Corne> got the compiz ppa also running on my laptop now
<Ian_Corne> lets see if suspend behaves nicely now
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't
<Chat3198> hi
<GTRsdk> which package provides mono csc or al?
<obviousTroll2> Hey all. Are users reporting problems with flash in +1?  Mine has been shot for a few days now.
<urlin2u> 64 bit?
<obviousTroll2> yup
<urlin2u> yes others report this, the sevenmachines ppa has a package .
<obviousTroll2> I'll check it out. Thanks urlin2u!
<urlin2u> obviousTroll2, no problem
<Peddy> When I set the boot resolution in the grub file, my boot screen is entirely black until the login screen. Help!
<urlin2u> Peddy, which grub file     /etc/default/grub   and what reolution
<urlin2u> resolution
<Peddy> urlin2u, /etc/default/grub and 1680x1050
<urlin2u> Peddy, is it the only OS on the computer?
<Peddy> urlin2u, it's not, I have several other kernels and distributions, as well as Windows. But the grub was installed from this one.
<urlin2u> Peddy, have you tried smaller resolutions and the original?
<Peddy> urlin2u, I have not - do you suggest I set another resolution, or remove those lines entirely?
<urlin2u> I would try the original
<urlin2u> mine says this  #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  not even being used
<Peddy> okay I will try that and report back - thanks for your help!
<urlin2u> no problem read thoise four line it may be card realated
<Peddy> it's always worked, I think upgrading to the 3.0.0-9 kernel is the problem.
<urlin2u> Peddy, I think t is the upgrade of stuff I know nothing about, lol
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] What document descibes the function of the "Guest Account"?
<billybigrigger_> suuuuuuup
<IdleOne> bullgard4: basically the Guest account is so you can let someone else use your pc with a default GUI and without them having access to sudo
<IdleOne> so, they won't be able to install/remove anything
<bullgard4_> IdleOne: All settings that the guest has made are lost after the computer is rebooted? I found a line in /etc/passwd that includes  :/tmp/guest-Tyohdf: .
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I am not certain about the settings being reset
<bullgard4_> IdleOne: Thank you for your help.
<vega__> is gnome classic still in oneiric?
<IdleOne> vega__: no
<vega__> crap..
<vega__> just tested unity on natty and support for multiple screens seems to be .. well, not really polished
<billybigrigger_> IdleOne, any idea how i can add an http link to the unity launcher?
<billybigrigger_> ie sabnzbplus
<IdleOne> hmm nope
<IdleOne> I think it has something to do with .desktop file
<IdleOne> notice the .
<bullgard4_> vega__: My advice: Get a free partition and install Ubuntu 11.10 on it. Then select GNOME 3. GNOME 3 will be the future.
<htorque> hey guys! do you know if there's a built-in short version for 'bzr version-info'?
<litropy> There's something wrong with the new effects in Cheese 3.0. They have a magenta overlay -- it's as if the other colors haven't been implemented. But here's the catch: within the effects panel, _and_ the actual picture taken, it's fine. It's just the live video that has the bug.
<litropy> Could someone point me in the right direction?
<makara> if I install Ocelot Alpha, will the automatic updates bring it up to the full release in October, or will I have to download that CD again?
<nocturn> Hi
<IdleOne> makara: yes it will get you to final release
<nocturn> How can I change the font size in Oneiric?  Defaults are huge...
<zniavre> gnome-tweak-tool ?
<jbicha> nocturn: also see System Settings>Universal Access
<jbicha> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<makara> !alpha
<makara> jbicha, what about that?
<IdleOne> makara: same applies for alpha
<IdleOne> alpha will go to beta and beta to final
<makara> ok
<IdleOne> sometimes we don't even get a beta
<makara> good news
<IdleOne> last cycle it was all alpha's iirc
<jbicha> no, there's always a beta
<nocturn> 1Universal access works, but font smoothing is lost, tweak tool did it for everything but window titles
 * nocturn will try logout-login
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> I just installed Win7 x64 and then Ubuntu 11.10 alpha3 (oneric), but there is no boot selection being displayed. The system boots straight into Win7. I also tried to use EasyBCD as described in the official wiki, but that starts a "grub4dos" with / being the Windows partition.
<devurandom> How do I properly setup a dual boot system with Win7 x64 and Ubuntu 11.10 x86-64?
<rockthegod> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 in my win7 laptop on a seperate partition
<rockthegod> but after they completed the installation and asked to reboot
<rockthegod> im not able to view the boot options
<devurandom> Haha, same issue here... Yours also boots straight into Win7?
<rockthegod> can someone help me
<rockthegod> yes devurandom
<rockthegod> does it somehow  depend on the hardware?
<devurandom> I just asked about the very same problem...
<rockthegod> or is it something with win7
<rockthegod> im rather new in this linux thing
<rockthegod> what is this easybcd thing youve mentioned above
<devurandom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Master Boot Record and Boot Manager
<devurandom> doesnt work for me though.
<rockthegod> ive tried the 11.04 version
<rockthegod> is there no one else out here who could help?
<devurandom> patience
<devurandom> irc is not realtime ;)
<rockthegod> oh
<rockthegod> but then how come we are able to talk in realtime?
<devurandom> Well, it is mostly not used in a realtime way. You just ask your questions and wait for someone to answer. This might take from several minutes to some hours, depending on how complex the problem is and how many experienced people are around.
<urlin2u> rockthegod, have you switched the HD's in the bios to see if grub is in that one?
<rockthegod> iv ejust got the one HD
<urlin2u> rockthegod, you ran sudo update-grub
<devurandom> same here, it is a laptop which is uefi capable but supports some sort of fallback to legacy bios (thinkpad x121e)
<rockthegod> could you please translate that...
<Feldegast> rockthegod do you have a separate /boot partition?
<rockthegod> im an amateur
<rockthegod> yep
<urlin2u> rockthegod, open a terminal and run   sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> in ubuntu
<rockthegod> i installed it in a seperate partition
<rockthegod> im running windows now
<Feldegast> ok
<rockthegod> cannot goto ubuntu
<urlin2u> rockthegod, was this a wubi install
<Feldegast> so when it boots you see no boot options and it boots straight to windows?
<rockthegod> yeah
<devurandom> urlin2u: My install was a regular one, same issue here.
<rockthegod> what is a wubi install?
<rockthegod> no boot options and staright to windows
<Feldegast> wubi is where you install within windows
<rockthegod> no
<urlin2u> rockthegod, here is ascript you should both run and pastebin the results text.  sudo update-grub
<Feldegast> like a windows application
<rockthegod> i installed from a cd
<Feldegast> ok
<urlin2u> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Feldegast> let me get the repair steps
<urlin2u> I would run the script it is a diagnostic tool
<devurandom> Feldegast: Exactly. I also tried that EasyBCD tool Ubuntu recommends, but that does not help anything. It starts something that calls itself "grub4dos" which only presents a commandline and uses C:\ as root.
<rockthegod> so i just download this script and run it right?
<Feldegast> the method i use is using the install cd
<urlin2u> rockthegod, in your case on a live ubuntu cd, needs to run in linux
<devurandom> Feldegast: Is there a dedicated install cd or do you mean the regular desktop/live cd, just using the "install ubuntu" option?
<urlin2u> might just need grub in the mbr, or purged and reloaded
<devurandom> Hm, I can try to make the firmware emulate bios only, without exporting the ef interface. Maybe that helps.
<devurandom> EFI does not use the MBR at all, does it?
<Feldegast> devurandom the regular live cd
<devurandom> darn, disabling the efi-nterface does not help a bit.
<Feldegast> yes, all you have to do is re-install grub to the mbr after mounting the /boot partition
<Feldegast> efi uses mbr
<devurandom> oh, what for?
<Feldegast> mbr is on the hdd, and it is run by efi just like bios runs it
<Feldegast> efi is just an extended bios
<devurandom> Ah, I thought efi runs the efi boot menu from the boot partition
<devurandom> i.e. without going via any mbr, but directly jumping into that partition
<Feldegast> if it does, the efi boot menu would be in the mbr
<Feldegast> or a pointer to it would be in the mbr
<devurandom> k, I thought that ptr was in the flash memory
<Feldegast> http://linuxforums.org.uk/ubuntu/reinstalling-grub-1-99-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-livecd-command-change/
<Feldegast> that's how you do it
<Feldegast> BUT
<Feldegast> you also have to mount the /boot partion if it is separate
<Feldegast> into....
<Feldegast> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/boot
<Feldegast> To reinstall GRUB, just use the following graphical tool : Boot-Repair.
<Feldegast> Boot-repair can be used either from a live-CD or from a normal session.
<Feldegast> is another option
<Feldegast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<devurandom> meep, does not work (tm)
<urlin2u> devurandom, you have gpt partitons
<urlin2u> ?
<devurandom> possible
<devurandom> Does windows support that?
<urlin2u> exclusively
<urlin2u> so do others though
<urlin2u> devurandom, you running natty?
<devurandom> I am trying to get Oneric to work
<urlin2u> devurandom, you brave soul you, how much experience do you have in open source?
<Lynoure> depends on the definition of "work". :)
<urlin2u> Lynoure, hey. ;-)
<devurandom> urlin2u: Been switching from SuSE 8 to Gentoo 1.4 at some time, if that gives you the idea.
<urlin2u> devurandom, cool you could understand that bootscript I would run it
<devurandom> urlin2u: That script has a problem, because the awk on the livecd has no "math support ... compiled in"
<urlin2u> did you run it
<devurandom> yes, that is how I figured out it has that problem
<urlin2u> pastebin what it says this script is used all the time from live ubuntu cd, 1000's of times, all over the ubuntu forum and the bot knows what it is.
<devurandom> urlin2u: sda seems to use msdos labels according to parted. I think then it does not use gpt, does it?
<urlin2u> on the #ubuntu channel all day and night
<devurandom> Might be, but there are error messages in RESULTS.txt
<urlin2u> no it wont read gpt correctly thats why I was cut=rious as that was not confirmed.
<urlin2u> mbr partitioning is whats its for.
<urlin2u> darn, y=to bad I would wipe that gpt if it was me
<devurandom> http://pastebin.ca/2078293
<urlin2u> your missing this in sda5 /boot/grub/core.img, and MS is in the mbr. you running easybcd always
<devurandom> How did you detect that?
<devurandom> And I am missing what in sda5?
<urlin2u> I have spent alot of time in this area, and have scripts from my own computer to compare
<urlin2u> /boot/grub/core.img
<urlin2u> sda5 shoud be this  /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img
<urlin2u> yours  /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab
<devurandom> The previous paste might have been wrong. This is one being chrooted into the oneric partition: http://pastebin.ca/2078294
<devurandom> And "MS is in the MBR"? "You are running easybcd always"? Where did you see that? I'd simply like to learn.
<devurandom> urlin2u: I have "core.efi" in /boot/grub
<urlin2u> first text line Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.  you mentioned easybcd is all
<devurandom> Ah, kk
<urlin2u> in sdb1 am I right
<urlin2u> the efi
<devurandom> sdb1 is the stick that booted the live system.
<devurandom> core.efi is in sda5
<urlin2u> I wondered if sdb1 was a boot stick, I haven't seen what is normally in a efi,boot so I could be wrong but all the normal Ubuntu boot files are in sda5 minus the ones I mention
<urlin2u> to be honest the partitions are all normal, it looks like a standard mbr type setup, as far as the partitions go
<devurandom> Hm, so how do I get grub into the mbr?
<urlin2u> the link earlier is correct  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<devurandom> the anchor of the link you gave is dead. Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2 correct?
<urlin2u> here is the easy default no chroot but you may have to go to the third option and chroot in and purge and reinstall grub-pc grub-common  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<urlin2u> that defaults to the live cd reload of grub without the chroot, the chroot is farther down 3rd option
<urlin2u> more fun then you should be allowed to have huh. ;-)
<devurandom> I ran grub-install several times now and your script still claims Windows is installed in the MBR...
<devurandom> Darn, this is annoying.
<urlin2u> devurandom, grub install from where
<devurandom> Within chroot
<devurandom> Can install from the live environment because it says /dev would be missing...
<urlin2u> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<devurandom> The exact command I am running since half an hour.
<urlin2u> you in chroot from the live cd?
<devurandom> yes, from livecd into installed oneiric
<devurandom> --force does not change a bit.
<urlin2u> your missing that grub image i would purge grub-pc and grub-common the reinstall them
<urlin2u> then
<urlin2u> in the reinstall of the grub set it asks you where you want grub in sda of course
<urlin2u> if you do that the space key tick the sda choice
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> im using gnome-panel session (fallback) does indicators will works with new gnome-panel or no ?
<urlin2u> devurandom, here is a excellent link for what your doing as well.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<devurandom> Thats basically what I am doing.
<devurandom> I'll try this reinstall thingy once, maybe that helps
<jbicha> zniavre_: indicators have not been ported to the new gnome-panel yet, it still might happen before final release though
<zniavre_> jbicha,  that will be nice    :o)  thank you answering
<jbicha> zniavre_: you can follow bug 724369 if you want updates on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724369 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Port to gnome-panel 3 and gtk 3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724369
<zniavre_> jbicha, thank you (bis)
<devurandom> I think the issue might be grub-efi being installed while I cannot boot anything when selecting "uefi only" in the firmware.
<devurandom> Which in turn might be the reason your "reinstall grub-pc" trick works.
<devurandom> Havent tested so far, though. Atm I am pulling in about 500 updates...
<nocturn> Does anyone have Skype working on Oneiric 64-bit?
<nocturn> There seem to be missing ia32 libs...
<devurandom> Hm, efi needs a boot partition, right? And grub2 probably does not support the boot partition win7 created... And it is not even a real efi partition it seems. /efi is missing.
<urlin2u> I'm gonna crash, but if you still have not got is=t going the ubuntu forums have some great help there that is where I learned all of this at.
<devurandom> Thanks for trying though. :)
<urlin2u> no problem
<lenios> devurandom, are you trying to use efi or mbr?
<devurandom> My laptop supports "uefi" and "legacy". I am just trying to get it to boot Ubuntu and Win7, whatever I will end up with.
<lenios> gpt partitions?
<devurandom> Atm it seems the grub I installed was the efi one, but the firmware was not able to start it.
<devurandom> lenios: I am not sure. parted says "msdos", but maybe that is just the legacy support kicking in.
<devurandom> lenios: How would I figure out for sure?
<lenios> i thought (g)parted had good support for gpt
<devurandom> just tried gparted. also says partiton-table=msdos
<devurandom> Can I install gpt in addition to msdos labels?
<devurandom> And do I need it for eif?
<devurandom> efi
<lenios> parted -l /dev/sda should say Partition Table: gpt
<lenios> gpt + msdos is called hybrid
<devurandom> no, says msdos
<lenios> then you have msdos
<devurandom> Do I need gpt to get it to work?
<lenios> i'm not sure about that
<devurandom> And in that case I also need an efi boot partition, right?
<devurandom> that case = i use efi
<devurandom> Since atm no such thing seems to exist.
<lenios> is there a reference for your firmware?
<devurandom> define "reference" please.
<lenios> something to help me find doc about it
<devurandom> It is a thinkpad x121e model 3051-5QG
<devurandom> maybe I messed up when I installed windows. Maybe partitioning it manually made it decide not to use efi... :(
<devurandom> And then maybe it decide to not use gpt either, and create no efi boot partition and so on...
<lenios> if repartitioning is possible, i would try to reformat the disk from gparted, specifying gpt partition table
<devurandom> Yep, sounds like a good idea. I'll also get another usb stick first, so I can have a windows and ubuntu installation medium available at the same time, in case I need to reinstall yet again.
<lenios> not sure, but  "(EFI does not support booting from disks with MSDOS partition table!)" from http://www.novell.com/support/documentLink.do?externalID=7003263
<devurandom> Dang, now that I installed grub for bioses win7 does not start anymore. Saying something about a broken bcd file...
<lenios> oh, i know how to fix that
<lenios> had bad experience with that, but fix is actually simple if you have the windows cdrom
<lenios> boot on the install cd, and click on repair on the bottom left
<devurandom> hehe, I had to overwrite the windows boot stuff with the ubuntu stuff, because I have only one usb stick.
<lenios> wasn't windows on gpt partition table?
<devurandom> s/boot/install/
<devurandom> the usb stick I used for installation. I had to overwrite it.
<lenios> but the computer's hard drive should be shipped with gpt
<devurandom> I think windows wanted to format everything. I think everything was entirely empty when I received it.
<devurandom> The laptop is shipped without any os.
<lenios> i can't help you with windows, but if you want to dual boot, you probably first need to get windows to work with gpt, get the correct partitions with gparted, and then install ubuntu (try not to install grub on the drive)
<devurandom> "try not to install grub"? Because ubuntu does this automatically, or why?
<devurandom> Or do you mean "try not to install the bios / non-efi variant of grub"?
<devurandom> @lenios
<lenios> i mean do not install grub on mbr
<devurandom> Too late. Can I clear it still?
<lenios> is it an efi aware grub?
<devurandom> I now installed grub-pc, replacing the grub-efi that was installed earlier
<lenios> grub-pc has support for gpt partition tables
<devurandom> ok, heading for the store then, getting usb sticks
<devurandom> And thanks a lot lenios!
<alkisg> Hi, I'm about to install oneiric, is the daily build installable or should I use the alpha 3 cd?
<drussell> alkisg: I've had some success with daily builds recently, not tried today though
<drussell> alkisg: the last daily I installed was 4-5 days ago
<alkisg> drussell: thank you - burning alpha 3 then.... :)
<alkisg> Ah you meant that you didn't try, not that they failed
<alkisg> Sorry, non-native english speaker, had to read that twice :)
<alkisg> OK, burning the daily build
<jbicha> alkisg: today's daily build might have trouble with bug 831812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831812 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ubiquity fails to start when called with '--desktop %k' and libglibmm-2.4-1c2a 2.29.11-0ubuntu1" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831812
<alkisg> jbicha: thanks - I'll run it without --desktop
<alkisg> Hmm my lucid usb-creator doesn't like the oneiric .iso image though...
<alkisg> Do I need a newer usb creator for that?
<penguin42> yeh I think so
<alkisg> Ty, looking for some ppa...
<Ian_Corne> try unetbootin
<penguin42> alkisg: There should be one in the lucid-updates I think
<penguin42> unetbootin is great
<Ian_Corne> I never use the ubuntu one anymore, always unetbootin :p
<alkisg> Thanks, I installed the natty usb-creator package
<penguin42> yofel: The nautilus is started from ksmserverrc - not found a safe way to edit out yet (just filed a bug that there isn't a way to edit it...)
 * alkisg prefers using the stock tools provided by Ubuntu, when they actually work, that is
<lenios> does anybody know what migration from update-manager -d actually do except changing sources.list and updating packages?
<nocturn>  lenios: doing -d should take care of sources
<nocturn> and wil run the entire upgrade
<lenios> i mean, what's different from sed s/natty/oneiric/g /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<lenios> (that shoud actually be sed -i, but whatever)
<mvo> lenios: not much except for the stuff in DistUpgradeQuirks.py that will automatically work around known issues that are put into the ReleaseNotes usually
<mvo> lenios: plus it will ensure that you have ubuntu-dekstop (or kubuntu, or whatever) after the upgrade and do a bit more cleanup
<lenios> i see
<mvo> but generally speaking its fine to use apt-get (if you familiar with the tool and pay attention to the output etc)
<vega__> there's also do-release-upgrade command
<vega__> "This is the preferred command if the machine has no graphic environment or if the machine is to be upgraded over a remote connection."
<lenios> can you use a local mirror with do-release-upgrade?
<alkisg> Meh, the ubiquity window doesn't fit in my 1024x600 netbook screen, if I didn't know to hold down Alt to move windows I wouldn't be able to proceed with the installation
<vega__> lenios: don't know, someone seem to have succeeded: http://blog.troyastle.com/2010/10/upgrading-from-lucid-to-maverick-using.html
<Jessica_Lily> Hey, when I enable the proprietary graphics drivers with the additional drivers tool it instructs me to reboot, so I do. When I boot back up it doesn't use them. What package would I file this as a bug against?
<Ian_Corne> jockey-gtk
<jbicha> Jessica_Lily: just run ubuntu-bug and report as a display problem
<Jessica_Lily> okay
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<makara> i just installed Oneric Alpha 3 and its unusable. The graphics for Unity 3D and 2D doesn't refresh properly
<bazhang> makara, file a bug then
<Ian_Corne> makara: have you updated?
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Ian_Corne> yeh, alpha 3 is quite old
<makara> how do I update when I can't navigate?
<Ian_Corne> console
<jtaylor> if you can't use the console, don't use a alpha
<Ian_Corne> +1
<makara> i'm in way over my head
<makara> i know how to use the console
<makara> though
<drussell> makara: ctrl+alt+f1, login, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<Pici> Use a dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> first upgrade
<Ian_Corne> then check dist-upgrade
<drussell> Ian_Corne: exactly
<Ian_Corne> if you see "ubuntu-desktop" will be uninstalled
<Ian_Corne> don't :p
<drussell> makara: though it's still an alpha, so some levels of breakage should be almost expected
<drussell> makara: it's been pretty stable for me, but not everyone's been so lucky, the odd compiz crash now and again
<makara> why does the login page list GNOME if its not an option?
<jtaylor> since today regualr unity finally works for me :)
<jtaylor> not more constantly crashing metacity :D
<drussell> makara: gnome3 is still gnome ;o)
<Ian_Corne> makara: gnome is an option
<Ian_Corne> "classic" isn't, and by classic, it means gnome-panel
<makara> it gives an error when I login with GNOME (other options are Ubuntu 2D and Ubuntu)
<Ian_Corne> well, gnome-shell is not installed by default
<Ian_Corne> but makara did you update?
<makara> updating now
<makara> so will I have GNOME as an option when this is done?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> you'll need to install gnome-shell I think
<makara> thanks
<makara> that's unfortunate
<Ian_Corne> ?
<makara> GNOME2 is a good interface
<Ian_Corne> it was ok
<makara> what was wrong with it?
<Pici> GNOME is no longer supporting it.
<Ian_Corne> 1 ^^
<Ian_Corne> and it looks outdated
<Ian_Corne> there's still LXDE which is pretty much the same
<makara> what does outdated look like?
<Pici> The main reason is that GNOME is not supporting it.
<makara> well if it doesn't change there'll be no need for support
<Ian_Corne> makara: just stay on 10.04 then
<Ian_Corne> it won't change
<Ian_Corne> no need to support it
<makara> which solves a whole lot of problems
<makara> my wifi doesn't work on 10.04
<makara> so I'm running through the gauntlet to get things to work
<makara> hoping linux 3 will have a fix, and can only get that with Ocelot
<alkisg> Try installing linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty to your 10.04
<makara> what is that? from synaptic it says latest version is 2.6.38-10-20
<makara> i think I had a newer version with my 11.04 install
<alkisg> If you tried 11.04 and your wifi didn't work, that won't work either, it's the natty kernel
<makara> tell me, why would 11.10 have a newer version of linux available than 10.04?
<makara> surely there's less to test since 10.04 is so stable anyway
<Feldegast> makara it's newer
<makara> i mean why wouldn't the updates to 10.04 have linux 3 already?
<Feldegast> developers are concentrating on the new alpha
<Pici> makara: Because we don't upgrade packages like that on releases that have already shipped.
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<makara> Pici: are you saying 10.04 will always have linux 2.6, no matter how long I wait?
<vega__> makara: of course
<Pici> makara: yes. In fact, it will have 2.6.32 forever.
<makara> i see
<Ian_Corne> makara: unless you add the kernel ppa
<vega__> not a single distro changes kernel major version inside one release ..
<makara> is '32' ubuntu's own suffix?
<Ian_Corne> no
<makara> i'm trying to understand what I can expect from different versions of linux, ubuntu and updates. Like what exactly is a linux update? At what point do the wifi drivers get added? It seems Torvalds does that part. But then what is this .32 all about - could this include drivers for new Atheros chips?
<makara> one gets tired of guessing these things
<Feldegast> .32 is just a version number
<STiK_M> 32 bit a d 64 bit versions.
<STiK_M> Nvm kernel version.
<makara> STiK_M i don't think so
<Feldegast> 2.6.38-10-20 is a version number
<makara> Feldegast, I'm looking for something more profound
<Feldegast> ubuntu make changes to the kernel to so things like displaying the ubuntu logo at start up and other tweaks
<Feldegast> *do
<Ian_Corne> that has nothing todo with the kernel
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Feldegast> sometimes things are left out or added too from the standard kernel modules compiled within the kernel
<Feldegast> like a module might be left out if it is not stable yet
<makara> i think it would really be useful to know what type of modules, don't you?
<makara> i'm just a normal user trying to get things to work so I gotta know all these things, but the high-level documentation, if it exists, isn't upfront enough
<makara> (I'm a technical writer by the way)
<makara> ((disgruntled at not getting a reply from canonical to his resume))
<dupondje> You need network connection to install 11.10 alternative ?
<makara> from my miserable experience i'd say you need network connection. period.
<drussell> dupondje: yes
<dupondje> thats like *crap* :)
<dupondje> no other way to install without network ? :p
<makara> linux is really only for networked computers
<dupondje> well but there is no wireless support ... :)
<dupondje> in the installer ..
<makara> surprize!
<jtaylor> you don't need network for the alternate installer
<jtaylor> else I would be screwed, I need to use ndiswrapper and windows driver for my crappy wlan stick
 * Feldegast has atheros wireless
<dupondje> jtaylor: just tested, and it seems its needed :s
<makara> Feldegast, an Atheros AR9271?
<jtaylor> dupondje: then thats new and very very bad :O
<jtaylor> dupondje: which step needs it?
<jtaylor> alpha3 didn't so far I know
<dupondje> it tries dhcp autoconfig, it fails (ofc no network cable installed)
<dupondje> then it asks for country
<dupondje> then it gives you the repository
<dupondje> but ofc It can't connect
<makara> Oneric warned me against using wifi (either the install or the website)
<jtaylor> it should just continue and use the cd repo
<dupondje> it goes back to the repo list ..
<dupondje> dont seem to be able to continue
<jtaylor> are you doing an expert install?
<dupondje> hmz no
<dupondje> just alternative cd
<dupondje> using cli install
<dupondje> only possible in expert ?
<jtaylor> no it should also work in normal install
<jtaylor> I'll test it in a VM when I have somebandwidth to spare
<Feldegast> makara not sure
<makara> lsusb in a terminal and it'll say
<jtaylor> :/ zsync needs to load 70% ._.
<jtaylor> I wish ubuntu would ofer jigdo
<Feldegast> makara it's built into my EEE PC
<Feldegast> it works, so i am not that curious
<makara> jtaylor - it did. it failed me horribly. I ended up downloading gigs of data for nothing
<jtaylor> ?
<makara> jtaylor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto
<makara> but I don't recommend it
<makara> i was trying to save bandwidth and had nothing to show at the end of it
<jtaylor> but its not offered for 11.04?
<jtaylor> I use jigdo to update my debian packages
<jtaylor> its much better as it can integrate with apt-cachers
<makara> jtaylor, it is. that's the one that failed me
<makara> i had high hopes for jigdo
<jtaylor> is there a 11.04 template?
<makara> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<jtaylor> ups I mean 11.10
<jtaylor> hm no
<jtaylor> dupondje: just tried with an iso from 05. aug works fine without net
<jtaylor> updating that iso to curren t will take 2 hours :/
<genii-around> Meh. Latest update installed nautilus again which I had removed because it kept opening on startup in my Kubuntu
<Ian_Corne> haha
<Ian_Corne> that's been around of a while now, nautilus starting on kde
<makara> can't believe this is happening :D
<makara> wifi won't work even with 3.0.0
<makara> Ian_Corne: what is dist-upgrade that you suggested to me earlier?
<Ian_Corne> apt-get dist-upgrade
<makara> what does it do?
<makara> sell it to me
<Ian_Corne> man apt-get
<makara> i know that part smarty pants
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | makara
<ubottu> makara: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<bazhang> makara, no need for the attitude
<makara> my apologies
<makara> so why would I do this dist-upgrade? what can I expect from it?
<charlie-tca> Usually because you prefer all packages in Oneiric upgrade when possible, instead of hundreds sitting on hold
<makara> i would like to keep all packages
<Pici> Because often new packages need to bring in new dependencies, like linux-image depending on a new kernel update.
<charlie-tca> um, if something supercedes a package, why would you want to keep it?
<charlie-tca> That seems like the reason to run LTS instead of development releases
<makara> ok, i'm still confused, but I'll do it anyway
<Feldegast> LTS is for stability
<Feldegast> development releases are for the latest code
<charlie-tca> Isn't "i would like to keep all packages  " looking for stability?
<makara> yeah, I was just stupid getting this D-Link wifi and expecting it to work out the box
<makara> buy new hardware - then its bound to be unstable
<BluesKaj> makara, what chip is the dlink using ?
<makara> BluesKaj: Artheros AR9271
<BluesKaj> makara, open a terminal , sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<makara> can't open terminal with ctrl-alt-T anymore?
<makara> BluesKaj: no output
<makara> what was supposed to happen?
<BluesKaj> that's good
<makara> BluesKaj: I can pick up wifis in the area, but not authenticate
<BluesKaj> makara, sudo dhclient wlan0 , or whatever designation your wifi is.
<BluesKaj> in networkmanager
<makara> in networkmanager?
<makara> when I run from terminal it just gives me a cursor - no output
<jo-erlend> I can't get to Empathys menu anymore. Can someone confirm that?
<BluesKaj> no i didn't mean run the command in network manager, what's wifi listed as there wlan0 or ? makara
<jo-erlend> this is really bad. I can no longer make phone calls.
<makara> wlan0
<BluesKaj> ok makara then run sudo dhclient wlan0 in the terminal
<makara> done
<BluesKaj> no sudo makara , sorru
<BluesKaj> oh well
<BluesKaj> any output >\?
<makara> "dhclient wlan0" : "operation not permitted"
<BluesKaj> ok with sudo ?
<makara> as above
<makara> no output
<makara> just a hanging cursor
<BluesKaj> makara, pastebin , ifconfig
<BluesKaj> then iwconfig
<makara> BluesKaj: my graphics is totally screwed up even after dist-updates so I have to do this in tty1
<makara> i'd like to logout and try in unity2D, but can't logout
<BluesKaj> maybe you should look after your graphics issues first , makara ...I have to leave for a couple hrs
<makara> ok, me too
<makara> get some mor e beers
<makara> thanks for the help
<makara> when I try to update from 'Software Up to Date' it says 'Not all updates can be installed' and I get the option 'partial upgrade', which I click. Then Ubuntu wants to send a lot of bug reports, but can't because stuff isn't uptodate, so now the 'Distribution Upgrade' dialog is just going in circles
<Ian_Corne> makara: use the commandline interface
<Ian_Corne> firstly
<Ian_Corne> sudo rm /var/crash/*.crash
<Ian_Corne> then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Ian_Corne> and then apt-get dist-upgrade and show us what it wants to update
<makara> ok. but before I do that let me tell you that before the login screen I get a page full of "failed to execute /lib/udev/input.id" errors
<makara> i won't login, but instead tty1 all your instructions
<Ian_Corne> I have that too makara
<Ian_Corne> udev is broken for me too
<Ian_Corne> and stuff like jockey (the driver installation program) doesn't work because of it
<makara> what is udev?
<Ian_Corne> and alot of stuf crashes
<Ian_Corne> Udev manages the Linux /dev directory, and hooks userspace into kernel device events
<Ian_Corne> :p
<makara> ouch
<Ian_Corne> yeah it's not good, that it's broken
<Ian_Corne> And i've got no clue what's wrong with it..
<makara> its asking me to download another 100 MB for the dist-upgrade
<makara> I've already done this and I can't be so casual with my bandwidth if you know what I mean
<Ian_Corne> you won't download stuff that you don't need
<makara> oh, hold on
<Ian_Corne> but show me what the dist-upgrade wants to install/upgrade/uninstall
<Ian_Corne> because dist-upgrade can break your system
<makara> it says 195 kB/98.8 MB of archives
<jtaylor> you should not use a development version of ubuntu when you have expensive bandwidth
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> only 195kb extra
<jtaylor> unfortunatly ubuntu has no debdelta upgrades like debian
<makara> unable to fetch lalala forbidden
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ian_Corne> show me makara
<Ian_Corne> with lalala i'm nothing
<makara> libboost and telepathy indicator
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> i need the error
<Pici> makara: Use a pastebin please.
<Ian_Corne> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<makara> how do I copy from tty1?
<Ian_Corne> use that pastebinit tool
<makara> hey that's pretty neat
<makara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674630/
<Ian_Corne> Err http://ls.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main telepathy-indicator amd64 0.0.4-0ubuntu1 403  Forbidden
<Ian_Corne> that's a problem with the archive
<Ian_Corne> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the ls. prefix
<Ian_Corne> i'll report this to the mirror admins
<genii-around> Might want to try sa.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ian_Corne> or za
<Ian_Corne> seeing as you're in za
<Ian_Corne> according to your 19:03:02 -!- makara [~makara@dsl-242-205-164.telkomadsl.co.za]
<makara> unknown mime-type
<Ian_Corne> ?
<Ian_Corne> makara: more clear error output please
<Ian_Corne> and by edit, i meant use a text editor of your choice
<Ian_Corne> to edit that file
<Ian_Corne> you'll need sudo
<makara> tried that
<makara> i'm going from unity2d
<makara> what program is 'edit'?
<Ian_Corne> 19:06:08 < Ian_Corne> and by edit, i meant use a text editor of your choice
<makara> there's a choice?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> only vim
<Ian_Corne> vim is not installed by default
<Ian_Corne> nano is
<Ian_Corne> use nano
<Ian_Corne> ctrl+x to save and quit
<makara> nano it is
<makara> ok, 'ls' all over the place
<jtaylor> ._.
<Ian_Corne> yes, remove "ls."
<makara> did the dist-upgrade
<makara> 0 for everything. nothing to change.
<makara> so I'm uptodate
<Ian_Corne> huh?
<Ian_Corne> can't have gone that fast
<jtaylor> update again first
<makara> what does ls stand 4?
<genii-around> list
<genii-around> Hm. But maybe not if it's some message all over the place.
<Ian_Corne> makara: ls is the tld of a country
<Ian_Corne> it indicates an ubuntu archive mirror in that country
<Ian_Corne> i have no idea what country ls is :p
<makara> lesotho
<makara> the underdog
<Ian_Corne> k
<makara> done. now another 217MB
<makara> is this all unique stuff?
<makara> are we not going backwards I mean - its all one layer on top of the other
<jtaylor> its all newer than what you have, but it may not be the newst, depending if your mirror is up to date
<jtaylor> you can check here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Ian_Corne> makara: just a word of warning, this wont be it, regarding to bandwith
<Ian_Corne> there'll be alot more updates comming your way
<osmosis> has there been any testing done on Samsung Series 9 laptops?
<makara> if its local that's fine
<makara> might lose you on irc though
<Ian_Corne> makara: local as in your country?
<makara> yes
<makara> my international bandwidth cuts off after 10gig and then the local lasts another 20gig after that
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> well by removing the ls.
<jtaylor> hm 20gb can be eaten quickly by updates
<Ian_Corne> you're now drawing international bandwit
<makara> yummy
<makara> it's all international until I use it up
<jo-erlend> when I upgraded to Oneiric, I thought I'd get upgrades every day. That doesn't seem to be the case?
<Pici> beta freeze is today, so you'll be seeing a slowdown in updates.
<genii-around> Strange, that seems to be the case here.
<jo-erlend> I haven't gotten any upgrades for several days.
<Ian_Corne> jo-erlend: maybe your archive mirror is slow in updating?
<Ian_Corne> not all mirrors do so well for dev releases
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, ah. That might be it. :)
<Ian_Corne> 19:21:05 < jtaylor> you can check here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kyubutsu> 0.o  beta freeze!?
<Ian_Corne> yeah, already
<kyubutsu> :D
<Ian_Corne> and there's ALOT broken :p
<kyubutsu> still   :(
<Ian_Corne> but I think that just means there's no new versions allowed to be uploaded
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, that was it. Thanks. :)
<Ian_Corne> altho I think they'll make an exception for compiz and networkmanager
<Ian_Corne> or at least I hope
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BluesKaj> makara, get the d-link wifi running ?
<makara> not yet BluesKaj
<Ian_Corne> did the dist-upgrade come through?
<BluesKaj> I have a few suggestions , but no guarantees , makara
<alkisg> Any known problems with aptd using 100% cpu usage all the time?
<makara> Ian_Corne the new servers are slower for me, so the upgrade is taking some time
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> that's normal
<makara> i'd like to hear your suggestions BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> first try this , to see what state it's in makara .  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<makara> no output
<BluesKaj> that's fine makara , now, iwlist wlan0 scanning
<makara> no scan results
<BluesKaj> makara, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<makara> interface doesn't support scanning
<makara> wait
<makara> ok, 3 ESSIDs available
<makara> one is 'vikramasila' - mine
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'vikramasila
<BluesKaj> without the '
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid vikramasila
<makara> no output
<BluesKaj> ok, not asking for pasphrase ... open network manager check the settings there
<makara> Ian_Corne - updates finished with error on libreoffice emailmerge deb 'failed to fetch' because of undetermined error [ip: 91.189.88.46 80]
<makara> BluesKaj - I will type the password into the dialog
<makara> i set my router to WEP
<BluesKaj> wpa is more secure
<BluesKaj> wpa2 actaully if available
<makara> i saw other people with problems in 11.04 on WPA so I'll change later if that's ok
<makara> nothing happened
<BluesKaj> makara, np , as long as you have really good passphrase :)
<psalden> hey folks, can I still set overall font sizes in oneiric?
 * BluesKaj wonders if the ath9k_htc driver is even installed
<makara> when i do 'tailf /var/log/syslog' i get a lot of this: pastebin.com/QCvmbBtY
<makara> unrelated?
<makara> this is the blighter I was getting back on 11.04: pastebin.com/2ZgLBKh2
<makara> i've seen someone else with this on launchpad
<makara> i updated to pre-release kernel, i dropped to WEP security, i changed the wifi channel - all 3 apparently worked for some other people
<jo-erlend> the newest upgrade removed unity. Unity2d still works though. Any good reason for this?
<bjsnider> makara, those are errors in the printing system
<Ian_Corne> broken packages
<Ian_Corne> jo-erlend: always check before doing dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> you'll have to wait now
<bjsnider> use wpa2 if available because it's a lot faster than wpa
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, oh, I don't mind. I think unity2d is quite nice, so if I "have to" stick with it for a while, that's fine by me :)
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, what's command to see if a module is installed, will lsmod show the ath9k_htc driver ?
<BluesKaj> for makara 's d-link wifi, bjsnider
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> you can certainly try modprobing that module
<bjsnider> modprobe ath9k should be enough to get that chip working
<BluesKaj> yeah , we did that a while back
<BluesKaj> just ath9k ?
<bjsnider> what happens with modprobe ath9k_htc?
<BluesKaj> makara, ?
<bjsnider> ath9k is the module that handles all atheros 9000 chips
<bjsnider> or most of them anyway
<BluesKaj> ok
<makara> here's the bug reports I found in launchpad and some others: paste.bin.com/RV97WMWk
<makara> the strangest thing is that it did work on one single occasion
<BluesKaj> makara, try modprobe ath9k
<makara> no output
<bjsnider> ath9k will then load other modules related to it such as mac80211 and others with ath9k in the name
<Saviq> hi all, trying to net-install oneiric here, but can't get linux-headers-3.0.0-9 to install, it complains about no space left on device on a 40G-free volume :/
<Saviq> it's a luks/lvm/btrfs setup, but I got natty on there no issues
<Saviq> wanted to get clean oneiric on it, but can't get past that thing :/
<makara> BluesKaj, bjsnider: i see a new option in 11.04 to require IPv4 addressing for the connection to complete. Won't this interfere with my crossover ethernet and DHCP that its getting from my laptop?
<makara> what is 'direct probe'? what is it asking for?
<BluesKaj> makara, using a crossover cable or ethernet with the laptop, it shouldn't be connected  to anything for wifi configuration
<BluesKaj> bbiab , got some stuff to do for a few mins
<makara> somehow I think we're in too deep on this one http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-268123.html
<BluesKaj> makara, did you see my post above ?
<makara> sure, whenever you have time BluesKaj
<makara> i'm just tinkling away here
<BluesKaj> makara, have you considered wicd-gtk , i run wicd-kde on my other pc which uses a belkin ralink usb wifi adapter and wicd's latest offerings are really quite good they replace the default network manager when you install
<BluesKaj> !wicd-gtk | makara
<BluesKaj> !wicd | makara
<BluesKaj> !info wicd-gtk | makara
<ubottu> makara: wicd-gtk (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - GTK+ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 111 kB, installed size 744 kB
<jtaylor> :O just logged int, thats one large password box we have now ^^
<makara> yeah I tried wicd
<BluesKaj> makara, and , no luck configuring?
<Pretto> does anyone got [invalid utf-8] in the user menu?
<Pretto> something like this http://t.co/cn93ou7
<htorque> Pretto: yes, known bug
<Pretto> htorque: that weird white square too?
<htorque> bug 811852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811852 in Session Menu "Top-right bar shows "nvalid UTF-8]"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811852
<makara> BluesKaj: none. something I haven't tried yet is a firmware upgrade
<htorque> i see no white square: "@Pretto's Tweets are protected." ;)
<makara> so i do that now if i can
<Pretto> htorque: http://p.twimg.com/AXttstZCEAI-A8t.png
<htorque> oh, whoops - i thought you're talking about the lightdm greeter - no, i don't get that stuff in the actual session
<Pretto> htorque: it's a greeter bug or unity-panel?
<htorque> sorry, no idea - if it's in the session it's not a greeter bug i guess :)
<makara> any idea how to check the existing firmware version from the file /lib/firmware/htc_9271.fw ?
<Pretto> it covers left icons as nm-applet
<makara> the latest I can find is mid-may http://wireless.kernel.org/download/htc_fw/1.3/
<bil21al> can any one help me i have an error while upgrading i m not understanding it can u help??
<jtaylor> bil21al: please post the error (e.g. in a pastebin)
<bil21al> Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<bil21al>  Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding.
<makara> if I place a previous version in /lib/firmware/, will it revert, or just ignore the older fw file?
<bil21al> Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<bil21al>  Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding. this is the error jtaylor
<jtaylor> hm you apparently did an unsafe dist-upgrade which removed your main meta package :)
<jtaylor> what kind of desktop are you using?
<jtaylor> regular ubuntu, xubuntu etc?
<bil21al> regular ubuntu  32 bit
<jtaylor> open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jtaylor> when upgrading development release take care you don't remove important packages like ubuntu-desktop, this can happen often due to archive being not totally up to date
<kyubutsu> !pastebin > jtaylor
<ubottu> jtaylor, please see my private message
<jtaylor> kyubutsu: ? I know about pastebin
<bil21al> jtaylor : it run now what to do
<bil21al> ??
<kyubutsu> ah, i see
<jtaylor> now the error you had before should be gone
<bil21al> ok thank you sir jtaylor:
<makara> where I'm up to with the wifi direct probe issue: I see a
<makara> action on http://wireless.kernel.org/ page around the artheros chip. anything changing is bad news already
<BUGabundo> evening terraceos
<Ian_Corne> so much screen corruption..
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I'm seeing you on my stream now
<BUGabundo> you don't even have me circled lol
<Ian_Corne> i do
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> we are in which alpha/beta?
<BUGabundo> I lost track
<BUGabundo> A3?
<Pici> The last alpha, whichever that is.
<BUGabundo> according to /topic, it is
<Ian_Corne> A3
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> I just read /topic
<BUGabundo> its faster
<BUGabundo> a friend was saying he was upgrading to Beta
<BUGabundo> caught me of surprise
<Pici> Beta freeze is today iirc.
<BUGabundo> AH
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> where should be theme for UI with the new appearence chooser ? into usr/share/themes ?
<bil21al> i have just update and unity is not starting up
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> what to do
<bil21al> ?
<Ian_Corne> it's gone
<Ian_Corne> if you did dist-upgrade
<bil21al> i have dist upgrade
<bil21al> with terminal
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> and did you not notice
<Ian_Corne> oh it's back now
<Ian_Corne> the package got fixed :)
<Ian_Corne> what is not starting bil21al ?
<bil21al> now what i do?
<bil21al> unity
<Ian_Corne> do you get a desktop?
<bil21al> i m using gnome now
<bil21al> yes
<bil21al> i get destop
<bil21al> but no launcher and indicator sesion
<Ian_Corne> yes ok
<Ian_Corne> go to unity
<Ian_Corne> load it
<Ian_Corne> then go to a tty
<Ian_Corne> log in
<Ian_Corne> write "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<Ian_Corne> then apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ian_Corne> then run ccsm
<Ian_Corne> and go back to tty7/8 where your x is running
<Ian_Corne> and enable the unity plugin
<bil21al> what is tty explain
<bil21al> ?
<Ian_Corne> ctrl alt f1
<Saviq> hmm what's "Ubuntu desktop USB"?
<bil21al> Ian_corne: export display=:0.0" do nothing and i run apt get  instal compiz seting  some thing instal now tel me what i do now?//?
<Ian_Corne> now type in
<Ian_Corne> ccsm
<Ian_Corne> and it will start in your halfstarted unity session
<Ian_Corne> I don't know why people who don't even know what a tty is bother with alphas but ok
<bil21al> i dont use ccsm it is not installed now?
<Ian_Corne> wha?
<Ian_Corne> if you did exactly what I said and typed in ccsm in the tty, it should now run in your unity session
<bil21al> ok i again folow ur previous steps
<RRRRube> I use Firefox as my default browser, yet every now & then Apport will open Chromium to submit a bug report to Launchpad. Does anyone else get this, or is there a setting I can change?
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else's session indicator displaying [Invalid UTF-8]
<Vanillalite> Mine is Daekdroom I flagged it as a bug on launchpad
<Daekdroom> Which bug #?
<Daekdroom> RRRRube, you should change the default browser
<RRRRube> Firefox is already set as my default browser.
<Vanillalite> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/834137
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 834137 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "user menu says [Invalid UTF-8]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Vanillalite> I'm using the dev version of chrome (chrome NOT chromium) and it's telling me flash isn't installed.... any ideas?
<RRRRube> Well, it seems I'm talking rubbish. After a bit of googling, I found a way to update preferences from the command line, and Chromium was set for "auto mode" (which I think made it the default). I hate it when apps take over your preferences without asking!
<Onlyodin> I just applied updates and rebooted, now the panel says "[Invalid UTF-8]" where it would normally say my username
<Daekdroom> Onlyodin, it's been reported as bug #834137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834137 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "user menu says [Invalid UTF-8]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834137
<Onlyodin> cheers
<Ian_Corne> does anyone here know what that "online accounts" thingy does?
<Onlyodin> It's for messaging accounts isn't it?
<Ian_Corne> i added my gmail :p
<Ian_Corne> but i don't notice anything
<Onlyodin> hmm
<Onlyodin> doesn't look like there's anything except google
<Onlyodin> perhaps it's meant to auto-login to google websites?
<Ian_Corne> and thunderbird doesn't import those settings
<Ian_Corne> there's switches to turn on and off: "mail" "Calendar" "Contacts" "Chat"
<Ian_Corne> but i have no idea what it actually does..
<Onlyodin> maybe it's just a placeholder for upcoming features :)
<Onlyodin> When I resize gnome-terminal windows I used to see the dimensions of the window as it resized (cols x rows).  This no longer appears - is there a way to re-enable this, or is it more likely a bug?
<Ian_Corne> it looks cool, if it would integrate my contacts with the ones stored on the computer
<Ian_Corne> and everything else
<wwooops> hey, has anyone gotten 11.10 to install in VBox 4.1?
<wwooops> under a Linux host
<Ian_Corne> not tried it sorry
<wwooops> bummer
<wwooops> bbl
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i switched to the chromium stable ppa and the result is a lot less ram usage and other bugs are gone
<BUGabundo> meh
<bjsnider> i've had chromium on all day without any more ram than when it started
<BUGabundo> should I just switch to ubuntu LTS too ? :P
<bjsnider> oh come on
<BUGabundo> its using 1.2GBs of ram
<BUGabundo> for ONE tab
<BUGabundo> amazing
<bjsnider> it's still a fairly cutting edge version, the number is 13.0.782.215
<BUGabundo> Chromium
<BUGabundo> 2,287,644k	449,973k
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: just poking your buttons
<bjsnider> none of the chromium processes here are using more than 70mb
<BUGabundo> 30665	
<BUGabundo> Browser
<BUGabundo> 113,396k	119,512k
<BUGabundo> 1079	
<BUGabundo> Plug-in
<BUGabundo> Shockwave Flash
<BUGabundo> 266,032k	278,548k
<bjsnider> i don't think there's any care taken in building the dailies at all, i think they're just thrown into the build system
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Ian_Corne> I think it'd be far more useful if you test the beta releases instead of the dev
<bjsnider> right, there is a beta channel too
<bjsnider> i chose the stable channel because the daily build was so unusable
<BUGabundo> how fun would that be?
<urlin2u> bjsnider, the dailies are just the OS with the updates up to date at that time.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you are constantly complaining about it
<BUGabundo> I'll downgrade
<BUGabundo> and see
<bjsnider> urlin2u, i'm talking about chromium-browser
<urlin2u> ah
<bjsnider> those dailies are created by a bot. there is no care taken to make them stable or useful
<Ian_Corne> i ran them a while too, because i loved being on the real edge
<Ian_Corne> but i fell off to often :p
<Onlyodin> When I resize gnome-terminal windows I used to see the dimensions of the window as it resized (cols x rows).  This no longer appears - is there a way to re-enable this, or is it more likely a bug? Should I Report it as a bug?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you'll get a warning about your user profile being from a newer version. you need to go to ~/.config/chromium and remove the Default/Web Data file
<BUGabundo> ok
<Ian_Corne> i think that was a compiz feature Onlyodin
<Ian_Corne> try going through ccsm
<Onlyodin> ah ok
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> trip to the past
<Ian_Corne> :D
<theangryaussiete> I just read the article about the features of Oneiric Ocelot here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/visual-rundown-oneiric-update-11-10-unity-software-centre-icon/ and wanted to give it a shot. Which build has these new features as shown in the article? The Daily or the Alpha 3?
<ali1234> theangryaussiete: my install is newer than the alpha 3 and it doesn't look like that yet
<ali1234> just running an update now and i will let you know
<theangryaussiete> ali1234: Okay, take your time.
<ali1234> my install was only updated a couple of days ago
<ali1234> anyway it doesn't matter what you install from, you get all the same thing through updates in the end
<ali1234> assuming the update actually works
<Ian_Corne> theangryaussiete: do you know what you're getting intO?
<Ian_Corne> have you used ttys?
<theangryaussiete> Ian_Corne: Yes. Thanks for the unnecessary question.
<Ian_Corne> Your welcome
<Ian_Corne> gl
<Ian_Corne> we never ever have beginners here that don't knwo what they're doing, never, my question was stupid!
<ali1234> ok fully up to date now. it looks nothing like those screenshots
<theangryaussiete> Ian_Corne: I see nothing wrong with trying to test out an alpha of Ubuntu.
<Onlyodin> bah, unity just crashed altogether
<urlin2u> Ian_Corne, found a new user running natty here last night
<Daekdroom> Natty is not +1 currently.
<Daekdroom> There'd be nothing wrong with that, therefore.
<ali1234> "you only need the buttons when your mouse is in their vicinity anyway."
<Daekdroom> Unless you meant Oneiric
<ali1234> FUUUUUU
<Ian_Corne> theangryaussiete: there is no harm in warning people that might not know what they're getting themselves into. I just asked, no need to feel attacked by a normal question.
<ali1234> let's hide everything outside a 1" radius outside the mouse pointer
<bjsnider> theangryaussiete, then you need to spend more time in this channel and read all of the complaints that have no answers
<Daekdroom> ali1234, yeah. I disliked the hidden buttons. It feels like it takes longer to click them.
<Daekdroom> (and it probably does)
<Ian_Corne> well, i guess you're angry, so that might explain your reaction to my question :°
<Ian_Corne> :)*
<urlin2u> Daekdroom, yeah that was my point a new user wrong channel
<Daekdroom> How does that work on touchscreen tablets anyway?
<ali1234> Daekdroom: it doesn't.
<ali1234> but neither does global menus
<ali1234> anyway fully updated, and i don't have any of those new things
<Daekdroom> Have you restarted Unity?
<ali1234> i rebooted the whole machine
<Daekdroom> You might be using a mirror that is not synced yet.
<ali1234> probably
<Ian_Corne> what new things are you referring to ali1234 ?
<bjsnider> whatever's in that article
<ali1234> Ian_Corne: the things in the omgubuntu blog post that was just linked ^
<ali1234> new software centre, some new icons
<Ian_Corne> i've got the new sc
<Ian_Corne> but no icon
<ali1234> new transparent dash
<ali1234> and i dunno what that thing at the bottom is
<Daekdroom> That new transparent has been there for quite awhile, hasn't it?
<ali1234> and are those the new wallpapers?
<Daekdroom> *transparent Dash
<ali1234> if so, i guess purple didn't work out so good and they're going back to orange?
<Ian_Corne> theangryaussiete: http://ian.rave.org/~icorne/screenshot.png
<ali1234> nice. what video card?
<BUGabundo> Chromium
<BUGabundo> 1,081,172k	325,070k
<ali1234> wait, let me guess. ATI?
<Ian_Corne> ali1234: 6950
<BUGabundo> still using a bunch
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: rogue extension?
<Ian_Corne> ali1234: and gallium driver
<valorin> Anyone having trouble getting Unity to start?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, is this the beta channel or stable?
<Ian_Corne> btw they're running unity2D ali1234
<Ian_Corne> maybe that's why we don't see the same?
<ali1234> omg?
<ali1234> maybe
<Ian_Corne> you can tell by the dash button
<Ian_Corne> 2d has a black logo
<ali1234> i don't have the new SC either though, or the wallpapers assuming they are new
<ali1234> yes i am running 3d
<ali1234> i still have the nasty purple wallpaper
<ali1234> most likely the UK mirror lags
<valorin> At least you guys have a working Unity, after the last big upgrade mine broke... and since the installer is busted too, I can't reinstall...
<Ian_Corne> $ uptime 01:42:36 up  2:50
<Ian_Corne> i recently rebooted
<Ian_Corne> and it's still working
<ali1234> unity never works
<ali1234> even when it is working, it is still broken
<Ian_Corne> i like it, it's ok
<Ian_Corne> but it could be better
<ali1234> i would like it more if the bugs were fixed instead of constantly rearranging everything in more annoying ways
<valorin> I like Unity. It works for me and I think it looks great.
<bjsnider> you could say that about just about everything except maybe the mona lisa
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: beta
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: what does the chromium task manager say?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, well, maybe it's a lot closer to the dailies. i'm not having any of those issues with the stable version
<ali1234> oo, a bug was fixed
<BUGabundo> uplaoding
<BUGabundo> I need more upload damn
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot%2520at%25202011-08-26%252000%253A45%253A10.png
<Ian_Corne> 404
<BUGabundo> still uploading
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> gmail tab alone is using 500MBs
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, maybe valgrind could find the memory leak
<BUGabundo> tried that already
<BUGabundo> found another bug that has then scratching their heads for two weeks
<BUGabundo> the problem is
<BUGabundo> to run valgrind you have to do single-process flag
<BUGabundo> and that disables a lot of extensions
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What about the chrome developer tools ?
<BUGabundo> hum?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Click on the spanner->Tools->Developer tools, select Profiles
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-26
<Onlyodin> It would appear that wine is borked on my machine :(
<penguin42> you left the cork out?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> nite
<Onlyodin> It would appear that wine is borked on my machine :(
<Onlyodin> wine : Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed; Depends: ia32-libs (>= 1.6) but it is not going to be installed
<Ian_Corne> it's not wine
<Ian_Corne> it's ia32-libs
<Ian_Corne> I have the same issue
<Onlyodin> no ia32-libs == wine borked.
<Ian_Corne> uhu
 * Onlyodin wond'ers what the impossible combination' is
<Onlyodin> grr
<Onlyodin> stupid touchpad
<MDesigner> hey all
<MDesigner> I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu 12.04. :) who do I talk to?
<urlin2u> in what way?
<MDesigner> I was thinking a new login sound/tune would be sweet
 * Ian_Corne hasn't heard a login sound/tune in years
<Ian_Corne> :p
<urlin2u> so you against the developers does that sound possible
<MDesigner> sure
<MDesigner> after all, the developers are not musicians..am I right? :)
<MDesigner> I just think the current login sound is super old, and not all that exciting
<MDesigner> Ubuntu is looking really sharp lately
<MDesigner> it needs something more appropriate
<urlin2u> MDesigner, me to I want John Coltrane there.
<MDesigner> I don't think that fits too well ;)
<Daekdroom> I think the login sound was meant to change along the theme.
<Daekdroom> But it kept getting postponed.
<MDesigner> well, who do I talk to about composing the next login sound?
<Ian_Corne> I have no idea MDesigner
<Ian_Corne> but asking here is a good start
<MDesigner> hmm
<Ian_Corne> is there a package that hold the system sounds?
<MDesigner> would someone in #ubuntu know, maybe?
<urlin2u> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio
<Ian_Corne> you could file a bug against it
<Ian_Corne> that's what we're good at here, filing bugs :)
<MDesigner> hehe
<ali1234> i think there's a ubuntu-artwork somewhere, they would probably know
<MDesigner> lemme ask in #ubuntu real quick.. apologies to anyone here who is also there & has to hear me blab again :D
<Ian_Corne> it's ok
<Ian_Corne> It's quite quiet this late at night usually :)
<MDesigner> whew. too noisy in #ubuntu to be heard I think :D
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i never go there to ask anything :D
<Ian_Corne> it scares me
<ali1234> try #ubuntu-artwork
<ali1234> but i bet it will be quiet in there
<MDesigner> thanks
<Ian_Corne> mailing their mailinglist might help too
<ali1234> in fact no one has spoken on that channel in days
<MDesigner> ha
<Ian_Corne> well if there's people there
<ali1234> so yeah, mailing list : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<Ian_Corne> they might react
<Ian_Corne> just idle there
<Ian_Corne> and wait for a response
<ali1234> yeah you never know
<Ian_Corne> and mail :)
<MDesigner> gotcha
<MDesigner> thanks guys
<Ian_Corne> sleeptime for me
<magn3ts> Ok, how on earth are you people getting gnome-shell to run in Oneiric?
<zhiwei> i can't access ubuntu11.10 unity
<zhiwei> because i can't install ubuntu-desktop
<osmosis> has there been any testing done on Samsung Series 9 laptops?
<Ian_Corne> magn3ts: just apt-get install gnome-shell and run gnome-shell --replace
<Ian_Corne> zhiwei: your mirror is out of date, the packages have been fixed
<Ian_Corne> if it's urgent you can use archive.ubuntu.com
<magn3ts> Ian_Corne, I guess I was logging otu and trying to login to the gnome session :/
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i don't know what that does
<Ian_Corne> magn3ts: are you an upgrader
<Ian_Corne> or a clean installer?
<magn3ts> nope
<magn3ts> I even installed a clean copy of alpha3
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I think it should work then
<magn3ts> its not a big deal, I'm just jealous of everyone that has it working
<Ian_Corne> leme try after I'm done updating
<magn3ts> I get NOTHING useful for an error message either
<Ian_Corne> gnome-shell --replace works
<magn3ts> "session gnome failed to load"
<Ian_Corne> magn3ts: but gnome-shell isn't installed by default
<magn3ts> I'll try that, that stands to reason that it would work
<Ian_Corne> you installed it?
<zhiwei> Ian_Corne: where can i find newest mirrors?
<Ian_Corne> software sources
<Ian_Corne> and select main archive
<Ian_Corne> magn3ts: my "GNOME" entry works and loads gnome-shell
<Ian_Corne> but I upgraded and I installed gnome-shell afterwards
<magn3ts> Ian_Corne, :[
<magn3ts> jealous
<magn3ts> maybe it's a VM thing
<magn3ts> though I gues have guest ex insatlled and unity/compiz work fine
<zhiwei> Ian_Corne: thank you very much
<Ian_Corne> NP
<Ian_Corne> arf
<Ian_Corne> this new "alt" thing
<Ian_Corne> it messes with my keybinds
<Ian_Corne> and it dosn't allow me to alt drag anymore wtf
<Ian_Corne> magn3ts: but running gnome-shell --replace from terminal should give you _some_ information
<Ian_Corne> no?
<Ian_Corne> have you checked .xession-errors ?
<xjunior> hello all
<xjunior> I just updated my system to alpha ubuntu, and I'm with an issue
<xjunior> I'm using ambiance theme, but, the window borders (title) is in the Radiance color
<xjunior> before update, I was using radiance theme
<xjunior> but now, even switching between them the window borders doesn't change
<zhiwei> hi,all. I still can access unity,but can access unity2d
<zhiwei> unity has no panel,but unity-2d has the panel
<zhiwei> and on the unity-2d panel,there are two baterry.
<zhiwei> lan_Corne: do you know why does my unity-2d panel has two baterries?
<zhiwei> lan_Corne: and when I login unity,there are no unity-panel.
<tiox> I just popped in to ask a question.
<tiox> Is mutter or compiz going to be the default compositor for 11.10?
<jbicha> tiox: Unity 3D uses compiz, only GNOME Shell uses mutter
<tiox> Alright. Just came to ask because I heard of things about mutter possibly being in 10.11, just making sure I know what to expect on the upgrade.
<zhiwei> jbicha: my unity has no panel
<zhiwei> jbicha: do you know why?
<tiox> I figured I would also ask in here, since there is some semblance of activity now, is there some way to get the indicator extension for Thunderbird 6?
<zhiwei> jbicha: when I use unity --replace command, libcompizconfig: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so , no such file.
<tiox> Or, would that not work due to incompatibility between GTK2 and GTK3
<tiox> ?
<zhiwei> tiox: Do you know how to resolve this problem?
<tiox> Not entirely sure.
<tiox> Then again I don't use Unity, so I cannot entirely help.
<tiox> Did you go into CCSM and setup compiz to store settings flat-file?
<zhiwei> tiox: sorry,tiox. I do not know how to setup
<tiox> There is one more thing I can think of, but it's the last resort that'll reset all gnome settings to defaults.
<tiox> If this still works, go into a terminal (preferably by logging out and using the recovery mode), and type in gconftool --recursive-unset /
<tiox> If that doesn't fix it, then you might have to get the file from your live session, by booting into it and finding out where that specific file is at, and putting it into your main file system.
<zhiwei> do you have this file?
<zhiwei> can you send this file to me?
<tiox> No need to send it if it's a part of Ubuntu. Just use gnome-search-tool and look through your file system for it.
<zhiwei> tiox: And there are two battery icons in my unity-2d panel
 * tiox blinks
<tiox> Don't know how that would happen, unless you installed a different battery indicator. So they both function the same?
<tiox> Do they both*
<zhiwei> there are one libgconf.so in /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0 directory
<zhiwei> could I copy this file to that dir?
<tiox> If it's already in there, I am not sure what that would do. Again, take my advice and go with what I said earlier.
<zhiwei> ok,thank you. I will do what you said after lunch.
<tiox> Log out, go into the recovery console, and in the copy of xterm that pops up, type in gconftool --recursive-unset /
<tiox> If that doesn't fix it, then not much else will, except maybe discussion with someone more well-versed.
<tiox> BTW, recovery console is a selectable session at the login window.
<tiox> if there is no option to log out, then typing in gnome-session-save --logout will work.
<tiox> Not sure how the recovery console actually works, but last time I did use it, all it showed me was a terminal. :)
<Mirv> has someone else now that pressing just alt immediately brings on task switcher, so basically any alt+ḱey combinations don't work? didn't find a related bug report, but started after yesterday.
<Mirv> also please say if you don't have the problem :) (with unity)
<bullgard4_> Mirv: I am using GNOME 3. In my GNOME 3 there is no irregular use of the Alt key.
<Mirv> bullgard4_: it's definitely Unity related, so I'm interested in other Unity (3D) users
<jbicha> Mirv: alt works for me on Unity 3D, it's supposed to focus the File/Edit/View menu
<Mirv> jbicha: ok, thanks for confirming. I thought so since there wasn't an uproar. now I'd just need to find out what's wrong on my oneiric.
<jbicha> sometimes things break inconsistently, for instance I didn't get the orange-yellow dash every time
<alkisg> What's the equivalent of the "icedove-gcontactsync" debian package in oneiric? For syncronizing gmail contacts with thunderbird...
<saaam> hello i cant install ubuntu 11.10....ubiquity crashes at user pic selection. Is there a way to disable integrated webcam or start text based installer in live mode?
<jbicha> alkisg: Ubuntu intentionally doesn't ship many Mozilla addons, you can download it from the built-in Get Addons
<alkisg> jbicha: ouch, that goes for thunderbird too? we can't do that for thousands of users...
<alkisg> jbicha: thank you, I'll see if I can find a ppa or something :-/
<micahg> alkisg: it's a maintenance nightmare since we plan on upgrading thunderbird as well with the rapid release cycle once 3.1.x is EOL
<alkisg> I understand the problem, but many other packages had similar problems and they solved them, one way or the other. Vbox/nvidia use dkms, flashplugin even downloads the plugin from the adobe site...
<alkisg> I think there's a ppa for mozilla extensions which would be enough for now.. /me searches...
<zhiwei> jbicha: hello jbicha. I still can't access unity after I use official source list and update dist.
<psalden> during boot, a few lines pop up, but go away before I can read them, transitioning into what appears to be some graphical fallback of lightdm. Any way to find those lines in some log?
<zhiwei> jbicha: there are no panel in unity, and two battery icons on unity-2d.
<alkisg> psalden: try alt+ctrl+f1, login, and sudo cat /dev/vcs7
<psalden> ok, will do
<zhiwei> alkisg: do you know how to resolve my problem?
<zhiwei> alkisg: there is no panel in my unity, and two battery icons in my unity-2d.
<zhiwei> unity-2d has the panel
<alkisg> zhiwei: please ask in the channel, don't ping specific persons... I don't know the history of your problem that you mention
<alkisg> (and btw I'm about to leave :))
<Mirv> I have two batteries reported in Unity-3d, one real and one claims-to-be-empty
<Mirv> but I now switched to gnome-shell since I've some work to do. back to the Alt button problem later :)
<zhiwei> my unity-3d has no panel, so i use unity-2d.
<zhiwei> can any one know how to resolve my problem?
<saamm> how can i  start text installer in live mode?
<psalden> alkisg: there doesn't seem to be a vcs7
<psalden> only up to 6
<zhiwei> I update 11.10 on Wendesday,and after the update,there is no panel.
<alkisg> psalden: sorry, I haven't tried it in oneiric, it worked on previous versions, I don't know what changed
<psalden> ok then, thanks anyway. If anyone else using the radeon driver is having this 'alternative' login screen displayed, lemme know
<saamm> ubiquity is crashing at user pic option...is there any way to skip this step, disbale webcam or start text based installer?
<alkisg> saamm: lspci -nn -k, see which module is used, and modprobe -r it?
<jbicha> zhiwei: I don't know anything about why your computer doesn't work, you can try reporting a bug
<jbicha> I've not heard of anyone else with your specific problem so maybe something's wrong on your end
<Ian_Corne> nope, this alt stuff is making me go bananas
<valdur55> Hello. I have problem with radiotray in 11.10. It shows first time config. App indicator is only right , when i choose System tray icon, it fails to load
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> is it early for you all ?
<valdur55> hello.
<valdur55> It's 10:58 :D
<yellabs-r2> tested daily build , yesterday and today on an linux friendly machine, OneiricOcelot, no boot to desktop, black screen nothing happens
<valdur55> i have same problem.
<yellabs-r2> ibm thinkpad T60, dell optiplex GX620 , both the same result , black screen no boot to desktop ( unity issue ? )
<valdur55> Test Alpha3
<yellabs-r2> you dont get past the first boot screen either ?
<makara> hi. i need to test a usb wifi device on my laptop, but when I plug it in Ubuntu ignores its capabilities - I imagine because the notebook has its own wifi. How can I switch this off? Or connect the device directly with iw?
<valdur55> I see plymouth and then it's black screen
<yellabs-r2> notebook might have an harddware switch for wifi ?
<yellabs-r2> plymouth and then black screen right,..
<yellabs-r2> same here
<yellabs-r2> maybe they forgot the installer somehow ?
<valdur55> but. in tty is some errors
<valdur55> tty1 '
<valdur55> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<yellabs-r2> crtl+alt+F1 , then startx , does not help much i guess
<yellabs-r2> ?
<makara> yellabs-r2, my notebook wifi switch broke, so the guy set it to always on
<yellabs-r2> ah
<yellabs-r2> ok
<valdur55> you need firstly kill lightdm with "/etc/init.d/lightdm stop"
<makara> i should be able to fn-F8 to switch it, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize that
<valdur55> and then i executed unity .... Then comes lines in screen.
<yellabs-r2> i think in network settings your new wifi device should show up as well as the old ..
<valdur55> makara, go to #ubuntu chat. this is not dev version problem
<yellabs-r2> maybe the command lspci shows if its listed
<yellabs-r2> and ifconfig etc
<yellabs-r2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<yellabs-r2> there you find all the things you can try with the wifi
<yellabs-r2> iwconfig is maybe a good start
<yellabs-r2> when lightdm is killed, you can get to an desktop ?
<valdur55> yellabs-r2, then comes lines in screen and mouse cursor in terminal :)
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<yellabs-r2> we better wait untill its fixed..
<valdur55> yes.
<yellabs-r2> okey, take care
<yellabs-r2> got to run..
<yellabs-r2> bye all
<beef2011> I just got my rt3090 card to work under Natty, if I upgrade to Oneiric in october will my card still work?
<Lynoure> hmm, seems that at the latest upgrade my sounds stopped completely
<Lynoure> ah, alsamixer mute
<jtaylor> my sound was set to mute, but it seems I can just unmute it again
<Lynoure> funny, this is a hickup that repeats year after year
<Lynoure> so on some level I go "it must be something else (as that is too trivial)"
<IdleOne> Lynoure: I think you found the glitch in the matrix
<Lynoure> IdleOne: :) rejavu :)
<IdleOne> deja vu but yeah :)
<Lynoure> IdleOne: different term
<Lynoure> IdleOne: reja vu = sense that you are going to be seeing this again =)
<IdleOne> hmm never heard that before
<Lynoure> uh, Amarok still parses my collection wrong, not detecting artists for all songs and when my collection is is ~/Audio/music  also taking stuff from ~/Audio/emusic somehow
<Lynoure> (thus treating my audiobook chapters as songs)
<Arnold> Hello. I would like to know something about ubiquity (unsure if that's the current problem with Ubuntu daily).
<Arnold> Someone informed me that it's being transitioned to GTK+ 3. Is that true?
<Arnold> If it's indeed true, than that would explain why the Installer doesn't works quite well at the moment.
<sagaci> has it been fixed yet? I tried the daily Aug25th version and it didn't work
<sagaci> just wondering if it installs ok under the alternate iso with desktop
<sagaci> (installed)
<Arnold> sagaci: I tried today's one and still nothing nowhere
<Arnold> All goes fine, except when it says "Ready when you are..." and you click Continue, it seems that there's a brief refresh on the installer's window, and all buttons becomes inactive.
<sagaci> yeah that's right, have you tried the alternate iso
<Arnold> sagaci: Have you tried to install it with or without a swap partition mounted to it?
<Arnold> Not yet.
<sagaci> i'm about to but it usually fails on the grub install for me
<Arnold> Since I noticed that the dialog where it says that you don't have a swap partition mounted is bigger than before.
<sagaci> ah ok, didn't notice that
<Arnold> So I'm guessing that ubiquity-gtk IS ported to GTK+ 3, but still unclear about that.
<sagaci> yeah it looks gtk3 ish
<sagaci> just burning it to unetbootin, the alt iso
<Arnold> Alright, good luck with that.
<Arnold> Although I do think the installer will be fully functional before it hits Beta 1 next week.
<sagaci> yeah hopefully
<antihero> Sound not working. Devices are on aplay -l
<antihero> but nothing is coming out
<antihero> any ideas?
<lenios> try alsamixer
<antihero> what am I looking for
<lenios> mute
<lenios> is there something muted or at 0%?
<antihero> no
<antihero> Got it!
<antihero> my device had become unpreffered in the kde thingy
<lenios> oh, using kde
<antihero> ya
<antihero> ah well
<antihero> problem solved
<lenios> gnome-shell is interesting in oneiric
<Milos_SD> Hi... Is there any partial updates today? I would like to upgrade from 11.04, but if there are partial updates, I will not do it today :)
<vega__> don't know, beta freeze was yesterday.. maybe wait a day or two?
<jtaylor> it also depends on your mirror
<jtaylor> I didn't have any problematic updates a few hours ago
<Milos_SD> jtaylor, I use main repository always... :)
<drussell> jtaylor: I've not had any updates for about 48hours... have others been rolled out?
<jtaylor> maybe your mirror is out of date
<jtaylor> e.g. de.archive is completely broken last time I checked
<drussell> jtaylor: possibly, I'm in the UK
<jtaylor> drussell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<drussell> jtaylor: ahhh great! thanks
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] What can a user of the Guest Account do and what can he not do?
<jtaylor> I heard it is uses a tmpfs so no disk changes
<jbicha> bullgard4_: this is short but might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/shell-guest-session.html
<sagaci> having trouble with oneiric with the keyboard, with the ´ ¨ keys, I have to press them twice, how do I configure keyboard settings in gnome3
<drussell> jtaylor: yup, that has done it, odd that so many of the mirrors seem out of date
<bullgard4_> jbicha Thank you for providing this very interesting link.
<bullgard4_> sagaci: This is the intended default behaviour. This regime is called 'deadkeys'. -- You could try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'.
<bazhang> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12.4-2 (oneiric), package size 3475 kB, installed size 12432 kB
<drussell> hmm slightly disturbing when, following an update, I start up thunderbird and it introduces itself as
<drussell> "a new nightly build, named *shredder*"
 * drussell hopes it won't shred all my email
<jtaylor> ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ian_Corne> lol
<drussell> *sigh* but xul-ext-lightning hasn't been updated to match thunderbird
<drussell> so calendaring is now broken
<drussell> Bug #834680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834680 in lightning-extension (Ubuntu) "xul-ext-lightning is currently incompatible with the version of lightning in the oneric update repos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834680
<drussell> would appreciate if someone else could confirm
<BluesKaj> lost google earth after upgrade last night , ia32-libs dependencies , lib32v4l-0, libv4l-0..wonder when they will be restored
<lucidfox> Any idea why my Unity backgrounds are lime green?
<penguin42> at least the main unity pop up isn't lurid orange any more
<drussell> lucidfox: I have seen strange green underlining following an intel gpu lock/crash of some sort
<drussell> s/underlining/highlighting/
<lucidfox> I'm on NVIDIA, with the proprietary driver
<drussell> lucidfox: ahh in that case, not a clue
<drussell> lucidfox: however green is the nvidia corporate colour ;o)
<lucidfox> :D
<lucidfox> Also, what is the "GTK Loader" Compiz plugin for?
<alex_mayorga> is a dist-upgrade safe now?
<jtaylor> depends what does it want to remove?
<alex_mayorga> jtaylor: console-terminus ia32-libs lib32v4l-0 skype teamviewer6
<alex_mayorga> I can live without skype and teamviewer
<ior3k> it seems all control panel related commands (like "system info", "system settings", and likely others) only show the gnome control panel, and that only shows 3 items: ubuntu one, additional drivers and software sources
<jtaylor> then its probably save
<ior3k> anyone else experiencing this?
<jtaylor> alex_mayorga: do you have multiarch enabled?
<alex_mayorga> jtaylor: yes
<alex_mayorga> I thought that was the mandate for now, wasn't it?
<jtaylor> for some packages yes
<alex_mayorga> jtaylor: shall I disable it?
<jtaylor> alex_mayorga: why would you?
<alex_mayorga> jtaylor: dunno, as you said "for some"
<jtaylor> its required for e.g. flashplugin
<alex_mayorga> I have been 64 bit only for the past two release cycles
<jtaylor> skype will likely follow soon
<jtaylor> that you had ia32libs installed speaks otherwise :)
<alex_mayorga> who knows, I set up this laptop with the 64 bit desktop CD IIRC
<alex_mayorga> perhaps skype pulled that one
<genii-around> Meh. http://imagebin.org/169737
<jtaylor> skype is 32 bit
<jtaylor> as is probably teamviewer6
<BluesKaj> genii-around, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yeah, mostly just annoying though.
<alex_mayorga> I've honestly not seen a worthy use of Flash in quite some time now
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around , I wish the html5 was in effect on more sites
<penguin42> even Google hasn't quite got it right on youtube in html5 yet - still some of their stuff is a bit touchy
<Ian_Corne> well, it playes a lot smoother then flash for mHD or HD
<Ian_Corne> for me atleast
<zhiwei> and my unity2d has two battery icons in panel.
<Ian_Corne> ha :p
<Ian_Corne> can't help you with that
<zhiwei> I am downloading ccsm now
<sagaci> so flash is uninstallable via apt/dpkg at the moment, yeah?
<jtaylor> sagaci: without multiarch yes
<penguin42> yeh it's just an Ubuntu packing issue on +1 - it'll get fixed
<penguin42> and welcome to an Alpha release :-)
<sagaci> jtaylor, so manually copy the .so file, yeah?
<jtaylor> I could install flash with no problems
<jtaylor> manauylly copying should work to, if oyuahve the necessary dependencies
<sagaci> i'll try the flash 11 64bit beta 2
<genii-around> sagaci: I just ran a series of tests here with it, no issues so far.
<sagaci> i almost always use the repo flash but i'll make an exception for this time
<sagaci> yep, it works now
<BluesKaj> lost google earth last nite , dependeency hell again with ia32libs ...why can't google make a real 64 bit version?
<zhiwei> hello, when I use ccsm to enable ubuntu-unity-plugin,I still can see unity-panel in unity3d
<geser> BluesKaj: not enough multiarch-enabled packages to run it?
 * genii-around waits for vahid to show up
<BluesKaj> geser, dunno ...I'm gonna try the method here , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Using%20make-googleearth-package
<vahid> hi
<vahid> hi
<alex_mayorga> does anyone know the bug of not being able to see other months other than the current one in the panel?
<sagaci> alex_mayorga, i'm getting it too
<drussell> alex_mayorga: do you have date and time set to "internet" ?
<drussell> alex_mayorga: I haven't tried, but I assume if you set it to "manual" you can probably change the month etc
<drussell> alex_mayorga: cancel that... just set it to manual and you still can't change the month
<drussell> alex_mayorga: must be someone elses turn to file a bug, I've reached my 10 a day today ;o)
<alex_mayorga> drussell: you're right
<alex_mayorga> but back in gnome days I was able to see other months even with this settings
<drussell> alex_mayorga: agreed
<drussell> alex_mayorga: I used to use it for the same thing also
<alex_mayorga> drussell: can you bug it? if only for gnome parity it should be there IMHO
<antihero>  Anyone got any idea when nspluginviewer will be updated?
<drussell> alex_mayorga: I think you're right, need to search launchpad first
<antihero> Because nspluginwrapper sems to depend on it
<antihero> but it isn't installable
<drussell> alex_mayorga: already exists, please add yourself to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/807509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807509 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Cannot click on Calendar to select another day, month or year" [High,Triaged]
<drussell> alex_mayorga: will do the same
<yofel> antihero: do you have multiarch enabled? nspluginviewer is i386 only
<alex_mayorga> drussell: done, thanks!
<drussell> alex_mayorga: no problem
<antihero> yofel: How do I enable that?
<yofel> antihero: make sure you have a line with 'foreign-architecture i386' in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg
<antihero> then aptitude update?
<yofel> right, but you'll need to use apt-get, aptitude doesn't support multiarch yet
<magn3ts> EW
<magn3ts> USC icons are blurry in the toolbar
<antihero> yofel: But I've had flash before using x64 only
<antihero> basically flash doesnt work because it cant install nspluginwrapper
<antihero> since last update
<BluesKaj> just lost k3b , in an upgrade , I hope dd still works
 * genii-around makes a note not to lose his k3b
<BluesKaj> this is getting worse rather than better :)
<drussell> I stopped installing k3b a few releases ago, the gnome tools do all I need now
<antihero> yofel: It didnt install even with that line
<antihero> yofel: because the 32 bit libraries it depended on conflicted with my 64 bit ones
<BluesKaj> drussell, I'm running kde, but i seldom use k3b , so it's not so bad ...I guess
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<topyli> how do you restore unity settings to default?
<topyli> i think i have some old cruft that makes my unity all wonky
<drussell> BluesKaj: heh
<yofel> antihero: hm, dunno then, I use flash  64 manually installed. Maybe the packages here work: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<antihero> yofel: Do you mean getting the x64 beta from the flash site?
<antihero> How do you install that? tar xf in /
<yofel> well, first try the PPA, I manually put the libflashplugin.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<antihero> yofel: Guess that wont work for chrome?
<yofel> no idea
<edgy> Hi, when I try to install wine I get: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 1.6) but it is not going to be installed
<antihero> woo! PPA worked :)
<TheSimkin> hey guys
<Vanillalite> Okay so both Chrome (not chromium) and Firefox tell me either flash is disabled (chrome) or flash isn't installed Firefox.... any ideas?
<topyli> i thought chrome comes with flash bundled in
<Vanillalite> it does... tells me it's disabled when I do about:flash
<Vanillalite> and it's not in my list when I do about:plugins to reinable
<Vanillalite> Firefox just straight up tells me Flash isn't installed... and when I go to the software center flash won't install for some reason
<topyli> enjoy sane web while it's broken :)
<jtaylor> apt-get install flashplugin-installer:i386 should work
<Vanillalite> thanks for the tip jtaylor
<Vanillalite> got it to work now as someone on the ubuntu web forums posted a link to a community made FF addon for linux that installs flash and fixes everything for you... just tried that and it worked for both chrome and firefox!
<Vanillalite> it installed a 64bit beta of flash so it was probably some weird issue with that... and btw lol@enjoy the web while flash is broken hehehehe
<Vanillalite> *knocks on wood* I appear to be currently problem free in Oneiric w00t!
<Ian_Corne> what video card? :)
<Ian_Corne> i still get rendering corruption
<Ian_Corne> and does jocket-gtk work for you?
<Vanillalite> I have an ATI 4830
<Vanillalite> if you are talking to me :P
<Vanillalite> I had that big widespread ATI/Unity bug that broke regular Unity and only 2d worked... they fixed that this week in one of the updates so I've been pretty much solid since
<drussell> Vanillalite: try adding a printer.... :o)
<Arnold> I see that the current daily live image is under 700MB in size.
<Vanillalite> to be fair I don't think I even have a printer hooked up to my desktop lol
<Arnold> I hope the first beta will be quite a solid release for a more broader testing public :)
<antihero> goddamnit all to hell
<antihero> done a reboot and my soundcards have disappeared AGAIN
<Vanillalite> yeah most of the linux people I chat with on the one forum I hang out with are all waiting to try Oneiric next week with the beta for the 1st time
<antihero> why would my soundcards not be showing up in aplay
<antihero> -l
<antihero> kernel modules are all loaded
<TheSimkin> hey guys, is there anyway to "mask" a package
<TheSimkin> so it won't upgrade for a bit?
<jtaylor> man apt_preferences
<jtaylor> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/675362/
<drussell> Vanillalite: yeah, it's only us truly twisted folk who enjoy all the brokenness early :o)
<Arnold> drussell, I was kind of forced on not using Ubuntu between Alpha 1 - Alpha 3, because of a libcairo regression or some sorts.
<Arnold> So that GTK+ applications were using thrice the memory it should need. A clean Ubuntu desktop in Unity was already using 600MB of 1GB at that time.
<Vanillalite> any benefits of doing a clean install when the beta hits or can I just roll with what I have now?
<Ian_Corne> TheSimkin: in synaptic, you can lock packages I think
<jtaylor> but it won't lock them for apt-get
<Arnold> Just found out that it's possible to dd the image into an external device under Cygwin too. :P
<Ian_Corne> ah
<jtaylor> same aptitude hold will also not hold for apt-get :/
<TheSimkin> Arnold: dd works in windows?
<Arnold> TheSimkin, just tried it today, and it really works. Works if you get the base packages of Cygwin installed
<TheSimkin> Arnold: wow
<Arnold> Then you do the exactly same way as in Linux: dd if=oneiric-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sd[x] bs=4M, where [X] is the device's number
<BluesKaj> ok k3b-data finally upgraded and k3b installed successfully :)
<BluesKaj> other oneiric desktop pc input devices are freezing again and ssh is errorring out , 'no route to host"
<Arnold> So pretty much even the non-core packages are frozen until Oneiric's release?
<Vanillalite> as far as I know with the beta coming soon everything is in a freeze state outside of maybe the kernel
<Vanillalite> btw is it possible to hide your mounted drives that appear in the unity bar? and if so how would one go about doing that?
<Arnold> That and GNOME. Too bad, I was hoping that Subversion 1.7 would be uploaded if it's stabilized before Oneiric is released.
<Arnold> Vanillalite, it's possible if you install ccsm and configure it from there.
<penguin42> is it just me...or has the button at the top left that lets you bring up the vertical unity thing gone?
<Arnold> Sorry, it's "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<DanaG> penguin42: yup, now it's a dock icon.
<DanaG> Breaks Fitt's Law.
<Vanillalite> as far as I know that was part of the unity design for 11.10
<DanaG> One gripe I have with Unity: the lag on the button.
<penguin42> DanaG: But how do I get it to appear if it's a Dock icon?
<DanaG> Oh, I see.. the dock icon is for the whole dash.
<DanaG> I was confused.
<DanaG> What I mean by lag:  you click the "dash" icon, and get no indication of a response... for just long enough to make you click it again.
<DanaG> And then it opens.
<DanaG> What it should do: draw the icon in a "pressed" state the very moment you click on it.  Then lagging before open is okay.
<DanaG> It's like those DVD drives that wait to eject... just long enough to make you press it again (argh!).
<Vanillalite> it's pretty fast for me if I just use the command key
<Vanillalite> faster than when I use my pointer anyways
<BluesKaj> ok, fixed the other pc for now , but it seems to periodically have an input device recognition prob , freezing KB and mouse.
<BluesKaj> wonder if others with an older pc have the same ..it's an amd compaq single cpu 64bit cpu from 2006
<BluesKaj> single core
<Vanillalite> you using usb or ps2 ports?
<BluesKaj> usb mouse , normal din input on KB
<Arnold> Can't seem to get libnotify to work in Pidgin anymore. It's grayed out and it also says in red "Error: undefined symbol: indicate_indicator_set_property_icon | Check the plugin website for an update."
<penguin42> BluesKaj: My dad has similar problems on Debian on one of his machines
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Of course it's very difficult to figure out what the problem actually is - he thinks PS/2 but who knows given the machines age
<BluesKaj> penguin42, is it 5 or 6 yrs old , like mine ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Probably a bit older
<BluesKaj> ps2? is that same as DIN 5pin?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, the smaller DIN connectors
<BluesKaj> ok
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you unplug and plug the PS/2 backin does it come back?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Mind you, you were losing networking as well - that's a full kernel crash probably
<BluesKaj> it must have rebooted for some reason and was stuck at the grub menu , that's why ssh wouldn
<BluesKaj> 'tconnect
<BluesKaj> penguin42, when I left it was loading the desktop , then it must have rebooted., which is very odd
<Arnold> Will the indicator-session-menu will show the usericon instead of the current head icon?
<phoenix_firebrd> is it save to install the nvidia proprietary driver in 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> is it safe to install the nvidia proprietary driver in 11.10
<Vanillalite> hello again :P
<Vanillalite> hey what's an easy way to purge old kernels in ubuntu server?
<Arnold> It's great that we got OpenSSL 1.0.0, but what about the softwares that still wants to locate libssl.so.0.9.8?
<Arnold> Nevermind, there is still libssl0.9.8 existing in the repository. :P
<h00k> So, clicking on the 'Applications' lens on the bottom of the unity launcher doesn't quite do anything yet...this is on purpose, right?
<AlanBell> h00k: works for me (for small values of works)
<h00k> AlanBell: hmmm, it would close the unity menu.
<AlanBell> I am hacking on an alternative to the applications lens at the moment
<h00k> Maybe I'll update and try today.
<AlanBell> if I can have an applications lens that is remotely useable then I will start using Unity
<AlanBell> looks like there is no intention to make the default one make sense
<AlanBell> h00k: the more apps button doesn't work for me, but I presume that is because I broke it
<h00k> AlanBell: no, it didn't work last time I tried it, either
<alex_mayorga> anyone else's top bar going transparent?
<alex_mayorga> looks like dash doesn't appears on top of maximized Firefox
<alex_mayorga> nor Alt+Tab :(
<alex_mayorga> confirmed Alt+Tab remains under *all* windows, rather anoying
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to reset unity so it behaves correctly again?
<genii-around> I believe it's unity-reset
<mongy> unity --reset
<alex_mayorga> mongy, genii-around: thanks
<alex_mayorga> tyring
<alex_mayorga> got some WARNs in there, should I report?
<drussell> alex_mayorga: my alt-tab works as expected and dash appears over maximised firefox
<alex_mayorga> drussell: thanks on the non-confirm
<drussell> alex_mayorga: that said, I did get that problem a few days back, but I've had a whole load of updates since changing to a more up to date mirror today
<drussell> alex_mayorga: check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors for a more up to date mirror if you've not seen updates in the last few hours
<alex_mayorga> drussell: thanks, I will
<drussell> alex_mayorga: np, good luck :o)
<alex_mayorga> can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/675494/ and tell me if anything is glaringly wrong?
<drussell> alex_mayorga: no idea, whenever I run any of the unity things from the commandline I see a lot of stuff spat out that concerns me, however everything seems to run fine
<drussell> alex_mayorga: if it's behaving normally following a reset I wouldn't worry about it
<drussell> alex_mayorga: however if it's still strange, try using apt-file to see where those missing files should come from
<BUGabundo> greeting
<jakemp> I noticed a bug with fill screen movie player, when I move to another desktop the play/progress bar at the bottom follows me
<jakemp> *full screen
<BUGabundo> saw that too a couple times
<zhiwei>  dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file .  how to resolve this problem?
<billybigrigger_> do you have gconf installed?
<jtaylor> which program?
<jtaylor> the file is in the package: compizconfig-backend-gconf
<billybigrigger_> i thought gconf was useless now in with gtk3?
<zhiwei> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32290/unity-desktop-couldnt-find-a-perfect-decorator-match
<zhiwei> this is the same  case
<zhiwei> I will try to reinstall compiz-gnome
<billybigrigger_> zhiwei, do you have compizconfig-backend-gconf installed?
<billybigrigger_> in a terminal type sudo apt-cache policy compizconfig-backend-gconf
<jtaylor> apt-cache needs no sudo
<billybigrigger_> fair enough :P
<billybigrigger_> zhiwei, you installed version and candidate version should match
<zhiwei> billybigrigger_: Installed: (none)
<billybigrigger_> ok install it
<zhiwei> ok
<billybigrigger_> which is weird it should be already
<zhiwei> billybigrigger_: I installed it,and how to do next?
<billybigrigger_> continue on with whatever you were doing
<billybigrigger_> what were you doing when you got the error?
<zhiwei> billybigrigger_: I still have this problem,unity 3d has no laucher and top panel.
<zhiwei> mad now...
<zhiwei> I am still can access unity3d
<zhiwei> unity-panel-service: no process found , this is the new problem
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-27
<Onlyodin> libreoffice dependency issues now?
<zhiwei> My problem resolved.
<zhiwei> install ccms,and use the unity plugin.
<min|dvir|us_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu18_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<min|dvir|us_>   trying to overwrite '/usr/lib32/libv4l2.so.0', which is also in package lib32v4l-0 0.8.3-2
<min|dvir|us_> Please help.
<Onlyodin> ia32-libs has been broken for me for a couple of days
<Onlyodin> I believe I got lib32v4l-0 0.8.5 somewhere along the way, which in turn broke ia32-libs and wine.
<Peddy> which file is responsible for the volume OSD in gnome shell?
<min|dvir|us_> Onlyodin: any fixes?
<Onlyodin> min|dvir|us_, not that I'm aware of
<Onlyodin> in your case you could possibly remove lib32v4l (not sure what its dependencies are though), or just wait until they release a fix.
<Peddy> oh I had this problem too, I just removed ia32-libs, upgraded, then reinstalled ia32-libs (it'll remove skype, wine, etc)
<Onlyodin> looks like the LibreOffice dependencies I noticed this morning are fixed now too
<Onlyodin> I just successfully reinstalled ia32-libs and wine
<Peddy> Onlyodin, out of interest, are you on an amd64 platform?
<Peddy> are you on 64bit*
<aroman1> hi, when I try to install flashplayer I'm told i have package conflicts and i have broken packages being held. Did something break?
<aroman1> (as in something in the repos)
<Onlyodin> Peddy, yes
<Peddy> Onlyodin, do you mostly use unity or gnome shell?
<Onlyodin> I
<Onlyodin> I'm trying to stick it out with unity
<Onlyodin> I don't mind the launcher, but I really don't like the "Ubuntu Start" or "Dash Home" as it seems to have been renamed to tdoay.
<Onlyodin> *today
<Onlyodin> I'd much prefer to have Applications, Places, Etc in a Menu format - I have a mouse and I'd prefer to use its strengths.
<min|dvir|us_> Peddy: thanks!
<Peddy> min|dvir|us_, did it work? :D
<min|dvir|us_> Yes.
<Peddy> glad to hear it!
<zhiwei> hello,everyone. how to disable pptp vpn to remember password on ubuntu11.10?
<Onlyodin> If anyone doesn't see window geometry (cols x rows) when resizing gnome-terminal windows, please feel free to mark this bug as affecting you too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/764134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 764134 in compiz (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal no longer displays geometry on resize" [Low,Confirmed]
<hd1> anyone running oneiric on an eee?
<hd1> aside from me, of course
<billybigrigger_> negative
<Smedles> hi all - currently running 11.10 with latest updates - if I logon with default 'Unity' after system starts up, I get n Unity sidebar or anything just the Evolution menus across the top
<Smedles> 'Unity 2D' works as expected
<Smedles> any tips?
<urlin2u> Smedles, genearlly associayed with the graphic card and drivers, have you looked in additional drivers in the menu?
<Smedles> urlin2u: I think I already have the ATiI drivers installed
<Smedles> running 'additional drivers' from system settings from unity 2d triggered a crach in jockey-gtk
<urlin2u> Smedles, sometimes the drivers from ubuntu work better then direct from a card manufacturer or other source, do you know which you have.
<Smedles> IIRC, on 11.04 I had the ATI 3rd party drivers - not sure if 11.10 kept that or changed it to something else
<urlin2u> Smedles, the ones in Natty  don't belive follow with a upgarde, are you upgarde or a fresh install?
<urlin2u> I
<Smedles> upgrade
<urlin2u> upgrades don't carry drivers I believe.
<urlin2u> to the upgrade
<Smedles> ahh graphics is running in VESA mode with fallback
<Smedles> that would explain why Unity isn't working
<urlin2u> this command will identify the card   lspci | grep VGA
<urlin2u> not my best area just so you know, but I wont advise anything that causes breakage
<Smedles> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5450]
<sagaci> I like that your name appears up the top right again
<urlin2u> so that card as you know is supported in Natty and may or will be in oneiric, it may just be a little help from somebody more knowledgeable and/or your persistence in looking. It may be available through the app that crashed or a command or in sysnaptic not sure there really
<urlin2u> synaptic
<urlin2u> this link has a link at the top that may be it. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/radeon.4.html
<bullgard4_> jbicha: Thank you for your help yesterday about "Launch a restricted guest session".
<Smedles> urlin2u: thanks for tips - will try changing display driver
<vooze> hey, i'm playing around with 11.10 daily (from yestoday) in virtualbox, but i can only run unity2d by default.. And the "new drivers" GFX does not appear.. how can i install it though terminal? Its an nvidia geforce GTS250M (1GB) card.. ? :)
<vooze> just running 11.10 daily in virtualbox, cant wait for beta1 or 2! ;)
<oem> i recently switched distro's but had ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 installed i used the same login thats found in 11.04 and am curious to know if the update manager could have updated the login that caused it to crash well anyways i will wait for a working copy of 11.10 now btw gnome3 is awesome if for no other reason it just fills right for me
<oem> ^feels lol
<vooze> How do i switch to unity3d? I think i still use unity2d in virtualbox after installin guest additions and rebooting virtualbox
<urlin2u> vooze, 2d will only work in vbox in a install you choose the option at the login
<urlin2u> regular install
<vooze> ah okay :/ sad
<vooze> but thanks
<vooze> I should still use compiz manager in 11.10 right? To modify launcher etc.
<urlin2u> vooze, you can but know what your doing.
<SmedlesTP> hi all
<SmedlesTP> uggh I tried to change video driver from vesa to ati and now the system hangs on startup after a message about  "the default security mechanism will be upgraded"
<SmedlesTP> something relating to ntlm
<SmedlesTP> I'm assuming this hang is related to trying to change display driver
<SmedlesTP> I tried editing /etx/X11/xorg.conf to show Driver "vesa" but it still doesn't work
<Mirv> the alt key problem I described yesterday was now found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/834684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834684 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Switcher shortcut to flip through windows breaks on !us layouts" [High,Confirmed]
<Mirv> not much testing done I guess
<jbicha> of course Ubuntu is still alpha...
<Ian_Corne> Mirv: i've turned it off in ccsm
<Ian_Corne> :p
<SmedlesTP> ugghh Xorg.0.log shows "vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kerel driver'
<SmedlesTP> so I guess I have to figure out how to stop the proprietary ati kernel driver loading
<SmedlesTP> yay fixed (i think)
<SmedlesTP> but still no 3d support :(
<Lynoure> On oneiric, on kubuntu I can no longer find the place where one sets the default ogg quality
<Lynoure> it used to be under Multimedia, but I cannot see it there. Where can I set it now?
<zhiwei> hello,everyone. How to disable pptp vpn password autosave in ubuntu 11.10?
<zhiwei> I found the solution,change password-flags=2 .
<nocturn> Hi
<nocturn> How can I uninstall :386 packages on amd64 multiarch
<nocturn> the package name looks like virtualgl:386
<jtaylor> i386 not 386
<nocturn> but dpkg -r virtualgl:386 or virtualgl says there's no installed package matching...
<nocturn> jtaylor: this is the new multiarch functionality
<nocturn> ok, I see
<nocturn> jtaylor: Thanks!!!
<heslam> hey guys. is there a bug already submitted for the "Theme to be used for the UI" text in the Appearance section in System Settings?
<heslam> i am happy to make one if not, but i'm having trouble double checking
<jtaylor> whats the bug?
<jtaylor> UI -> User Interface?
<step2> Is it possible to disable that the dash tint always tries to look a colour similar to the background? Always looks weird, I'd rather have it black/grey-transparent as before
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jtaylor> hm I seem to have lost sound since
<jtaylor> was working yesterday
<jtaylor> ok weird mplayer and vlc don't work, but the falshplayer does have sound
<sagaci> still ok for me :/
<Volkodav> anybody installed on on Macbook 7.1 ?
<kyubutsu> any changes to unity2d at all? have only seen unity3d news
<carli2> i have a question to oneiric: how can i set up multiple desktops?
<carli2> and how can i start a program like with alt+f2?
<carli2> from where can i get a working gnome2 environment?
<Ian_Corne> you cannot
<carli2> where is the setup for my virtual desktops?
<carli2> i cannot edit my panel
<Ian_Corne> that is correct
<Ian_Corne> type in display in the dash lens
<carli2> where can i set up the window properties?
<carli2> a lot of gtk components also dont work any more
<carli2> hi
<carli2> where can i access the window properties?
<Onlyodin> which window properties are you looking for?
<carli2> the one where i can move the windows with kmod4 and auto-focus windows on hover
<Onlyodin> Yeah, good question. No idea.
<carli2> and how can i move elements on the gnome-panel?
<Ian_Corne> you cannot
<carli2> i'm using the fallback mode because other modes dont work properly
<Ian_Corne> fallback is unity2d
<Ian_Corne> which is also unity
<Ian_Corne> and not gnome-panel
<Ian_Corne> are you on 11.10?
<carli2> i'm on 11.10
<Ian_Corne> then fallback is unity2d
<carli2> i installed teh package gnome-fallback
<Ian_Corne> N: Unable to locate package gnome-fallback
<Ian_Corne> E: No packages found
<Ian_Corne> you did?
<Ian_Corne> !info gnome-fallback
<ubottu> Package gnome-fallback does not exist in oneiric
<step2> you mean gnome classic? at least on my syste some weird gnome-classic session still exists but it looks quite weird, as is to be expected if it is also deprecated by gnome themselves in favour of g-shell
<carli2> ah, and the scrollbars dont refresh the window content when i move them
<carli2> but that's buggy since 11.04
<carli2> and when i switch the app with alt+tab, the cursor in the terminal is not highlighted even with focus
<carli2> ehm
<carli2> didnt you know enet 1.2 and enet 1.3 are incompatible from their function signatures?
<carli2> why is it then overwritten?
<carli2> i need the old enet;
<carli2> this will also break sauerbraten and other network based games
<Ian_Corne> I don't, what, how? What are you talking about?
<carli2> libenet-dev
<carli2> upgraded to version 1.3
<carli2> but 1.2 and 1.3 are incompatible
<Ian_Corne> ok
<carli2> this breaks a bunch of games
<carli2> and i have to build enet-1.2 from source and distribute binaries
<carli2> and building enet from source means downloading codeblocks :strangle:
<carli2> the correct package libenet0debian1 was removed since (dunno)
<carli2> who is reliable for up- and downgrading libs and packaging all these things?
<carli2> please bring this package back
<carli2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/libenet0debian1
<carli2> and the software center is not able to install downloaded .deb files
<jbicha> carli2: that's not true, software center can install .deb's but the dependencies have to be available
<jbicha> and you can't install things that conflict with each other
<carli2> they were. but it did not install
<carli2> i installed with dpkg -i and it worked
<carli2> and i got no feedback what went wrong in the software center
<carli2> please bring that lib back: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/libenet0debian1
<carli2> otherwise sauerbraten and a few other games are broken
<jtaylor> games in the ubuntu repository?
<Ian_Corne> i doubt it
<carli2> from enet 1.2 to enet 1.3 they changed the order of the struct content and the function signatures
<carli2> in some cases, it crashes; in other cases i get data garbage
<carli2> ubuntu should have named them different
<Ian_Corne> ..
<jtaylor> it appears they did
<jtaylor> different version library packages are mostly coinstallable
<carli2> libenet0debian1 was removed from the sources; libenet-dev points to the newer version
<jtaylor> just install the version that works, and get upstreams to change to the newest one
<carli2> i had to manually download the older version from a lucid repos
<carli2> getting to the newest one requires to change my code _and_ i dont have enet 1.3 dll for windows; and i dont have a windows system to offer any more support for my game
<Ian_Corne> so you want ubuntu to stay on the old version, because you can't update to the new?
<carli2> the problem is that LTS's libenet-dev points to the older version
<carli2> ubuntu should name them different and keep both versions in the sources
<jtaylor> ubuntu only supports its repository
<jtaylor> if your program where packages the old version would not be removed from users systems
<carli2> you cannot simply replace a kernel 1.2 by 3.0 without changing any driver code (if you know what i want to point out with that)
<jtaylor> there was not program in the archive which required the old version, so it was removed
<carli2> :S
<carli2> well that causes me to extend the readme for my game;
<carli2> and no one reads the readme
<carli2> that makes it more and more complicated
<jtaylor> the best solution is to get your game packaged and added to the archive
<jtaylor> then library transitions will take it into account
<carli2> okay.
<carli2> libNewton could be packaged first.
<Ian_Corne> you could also set up a ppa
<Ian_Corne> for the older library
<Ian_Corne> It's not that easy to get into the main archive, or so I've heard
<carli2> that requires a lot of work... packaging, cross compiling, ...
<carli2> but i will try
<yofel> well, would need some packaging changes, but would be doable I guess. We don't maintain enet in ubuntu though, it's just synced from debian
<yofel> why cross compiling?
<carli2> i386, amd64, arm
<carli2> but for arm i only plan android and pandora; dunno if arm desktop will come
<yofel> ah, no arm support in the PPAs, but the other 2 will be built
<carli2> i'm using newton game dynamics. should i put it into an extra package?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> if you attempt to get it into the archive it is preferable to add it to debian
<carli2> okay
<Ian_Corne> carli2: is your game free or payed?
<Ian_Corne> just wondering :)
<jtaylor> for that it must fullfil the debian free softawre guidlines
<carli2> i dont know if i will keep it as a hobby or earn money with it.
<Ian_Corne> for android, you could probably easely make a paid and an add version? :)
<carli2> and if i earn money with it, i have to decide between gaming fees or buying.
<carli2> the game itself is open source under an ISC-like license
<carli2> but the source is not released yet because we're developing (http://goldenwipf.de)
<jtaylor> the source has to be available for it to go into the regular archives
<carli2> the source of newton is available. i will see if i maintain the dependencies at first.
<carli2> an other problem in oneric: i dont see the cursor where i write; and pressing left does not move the invisible cursor
<carli2> its only in the pidgin write window
<carli2> and only for some tabs
<carli2> same problem with lazarus, also hidden cursor on some tabs
<Ian_Corne> I do see my cursor in pidgin
<carli2> i see it in every tab except the #ubuntu+1
<carli2> are there some scripts to build random libraries into a .deb package?
<carli2> similar to makekpkg, but for libs
<carli2> how is a lib like gtk packaged?
<jtaylor> library packaging is complicated
<jtaylor> here is some info: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<jtaylor> but some of it is outdated
<jtaylor> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html
<hdpb> I lost Unity3D following update on 8/25. 2D is fine. What should I check to find reasons?
<anadon> system doesn't like some important repoitories, such as security:   http://pastebin.com/K9UEsnxJ
<jtaylor> how can mplayer and vlc have nosound, but flashplugin does
<jtaylor> usually its flash that makes me problems not the program that works best on my desktop ._.
<jtaylor> any hints on fixing it, worked yesterday both players give no error message, pulseaudio seems running
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Ian_Corne> sorry, don't know, but lol at the situation :)
<notlistening> I just ran an upgrade from 11.04 and chose not to migrate the window manage from gdm is that going to cause me a headache?
<jtaylor> it might, gdm will probably not be supported by canonical anymore
<notlistening> is there a way to force the move after the system installs?
 * penguin42 should do that as well - I suspect removing gdm and installing lightdm might do it
<Ian_Corne> dpkg --reconfigure might also work
<Ian_Corne> to get the same popup
<penguin42> well, apt-get remove gdm wasn't too happy, but it did then ask me what to use and let me choose lightdm - I guess I'll find out if it worked next time I boot!
<jtaylor> reconfigure should do it
<jtaylor> dpkg-reconfigure that is
<Ian_Corne> yeh it's dpkg --configure and dpkg-reconfigure
<Ian_Corne> always get the two mixed up :)
<jtaylor> If I recall correctly from when I changed to kdm it should then ask you which one you want from the installed ones
<Ian_Corne> it does
 * penguin42 might do the same on his other box; I've go ta problem with gdm where it occasionally leaves it's metacity running in my KDE session
<penguin42> (which feels like a nasty security bug, but that wasn't agreed with when I reported it, hohum)
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<notlistening> what package do i have to reconfigure
<notlistening> and keeping gdm just killed the upgrade spectacularly
<jtaylor> gdm or lightdm
<jtaylor> shouldn't matter
<notlistening> okay it failed
<notlistening> Is there a way to get it run install again?
<notlistening> like installing from a CD but from the running system like an upgrade
<jtaylor> what is failing?
<Ian_Corne> sudo apt-get install -f should continue the install
<notlistening> it did
<notlistening> I just get a blank screen when restarting how after the splash screen
<notlistening> hastens to add i was getting this on 11.04 aswell I can get any output and the video is configured as much as i can tell
<notlistening> it is the open-chrome video driver
<notlistening> worked on < 10.10
<notlistening> I can hear the distored login sound
<zhiwei> I can't use banshee to listen music,when I start up banshee, exception info:Exception in Gtk# callback delegate
<zhiwei>   Note: Applications can use GLib.ExceptionManager.UnhandledException to handle the exception.
<penguin42> file a bug - is that the only message?
<zhiwei> penguin42: no,there are many lines of error message.
<penguin42> zhiwei: Can you put them in a paste bin?
<zhiwei> ok
<jtaylor> ok I'm confused, after opening a file with vlc and my pc freezing + reboot sound is working again ...
<jtaylor> but its not the first reboot since I have the problem so that did not solve the isse
<jtaylor> the crrash seem to have done it xD
<Ian_Corne> jtaylor: i had that too, vlc crashed my session
<Ian_Corne> it was not good.
<jtaylor> ok no
<jtaylor> its not fixes
<jtaylor> worked in banshee, started mplayer, sound gone, gone in banshee too ..
<jtaylor> mplayer probably breaks it ._.
<penguin42> jtaylor: If you do a pactl exit  does it then work?
<jtaylor> Connection failure: Connection terminated
<jtaylor> does not fix it
<yofel> hm, I can use smplayer fine here, so I doubt that's the problem
 * penguin42 has had some hard to define problems lately where it has taken a pa restart
<penguin42> hmm, bug or feature? comments addressed to me in pidgin seemed to have stopped getting notify-osd'd
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-28
<jtaylor> hm seem to have figured it out, sound was set to my hdmi graphic card which isn't plugged in, setting it back to internal seems to fix it
<jtaylor> I wonder why that happens after starting mplayer
<penguin42> jtaylor: Ah interesting - KDE or Gnome?
<penguin42> jtaylor: Last few weeks on KDE I've been getting a message during some boots saying something like 'We've switched to HDMI output on ... because it's higher priority in something'
<penguin42> and then I have to flip it back
<yofel> I did get that too, but has been stable for a while now
<jtaylor> gnome/unity
 * penguin42 doesn't know how it decides which way it intends to send the sound
<jtaylor> the strange thing was that flash did still ahve sound
<jtaylor> ok lost sound again
<jtaylor> something else is still wrong
<billybigrigger_> any major update b0rkages in the last day or so?
<bazhang> billybigrigger_, no outstanding warnings in the /topic as of yet
<billybigrigger_> ops are slow to post there sometimes :) easier to ask the crowd
<billybigrigger_> and quicker respones that way too :P
<bazhang> true; not seen anything in the many hours of scrollback though
<billybigrigger_> any kde users in the house?
<billybigrigger_> hmm no updates at all...
<yofel> me, and no, no recent updates kde wise
<Daekdroom> I had only 3 updates in the past 24 hours, I think
<Daekdroom> but I'm using regular Ubuntu
<Peddy> is anyone else's gnome shell crashing with  "gnome-shell-calendar-server[3019]: Got HUP on stdin - exiting"?
<Peddy> hey jbicha - i'm just going to repeat my issue in case there is already a bug report. Are there any reports of gnome-shell crashing with "gnome-shell-calendar-server[3019]: Got HUP on stdin - exiting"?
<jbicha> Peddy: I haven't seen that reported yet, but I've experienced that crash
<ruffleS> guys.. i'm trying to create a live usb but i'm havin' no luck. unetbootin doesn't work and extracting .iso files into the USB flash drive doesn't work either
<jbicha> ruffleS: did you try USB Creator?
<ruffleS> jbicha i'm on windows, sorry, forgot to mention
<urlin2u> ruffleS, are experienced with linux?
<ruffleS> urlin2u yeah i think so
<urlin2u> you
<ruffleS> i guess so, yeah...
<urlin2u> ruffleS, cool sometimes new users download a development before release.
<jbicha> Peddy: I wonder if the root cause for bug 816762 is causing some of our instability though, haven't looked at the code to verify
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816762 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell Alt+F2 can’t run anything" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816762
<ruffleS> i've been a linux user for a loooooooooooong time... i'm currently on windows now 'cuz i was not happy with previous 2 ubuntu releases
<urlin2u> ruffleS, sometimes those dailies don't boot as well, in those csases I just try the next days, but I know the thumbloader that works for me.
<urlin2u> cases.
<Peddy> jbicha, even though I  updated through the ppa in comment #12
<Peddy> ?
<ruffleS> urlin2u well... i downloaded the daily build .iso file like 2 or 3 weeks ago, tried to make the live usb but it didn't work so i updated it using zsync and cygwin twice and i'm havin' no luck so far. i know for a fact that .iso file is working under virtualbox
<urlin2u> ruffleS, strange unetbootin should work, there is this one as well. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jbicha> Peddy: oh, I use that PPA too, hmm
<jbicha> Peddy: I'm annoyed that gnome-shell didn't release a 3.1.5 version, 3.1.4 is a month old now
<ruffleS> oneiric daily buil images are now hybrid so i figured something might have changed which would stop unetbootin from working
<ruffleS> build*
<Peddy> jbicha, oh, I assumed you were on the Gnome development team for some reason. Do you have a say in the matter?
<jbicha> ruffleS: this may be a bit crazy, but can't you try mounting your USB drive in VirtualBox?
<ruffleS> it got me so pissed i even tried arch and i couldn't get it installed unless i had to wipe my entire HDD clean so it was unacceptable
<jbicha> Peddy: no, I'm not really even a programmer, I do help with packaging and some minor bug fixes but this is beyond my skills
<ruffleS> jbicha what do you mean? i think i could access the usb drive in VB if i tried so... i even tried to make the live usb using dd from within cygwin but i don't think i got it right...
<jbicha> ruffleS: install Ubuntu to VirtualBox and then use that working install to burn the ISO to your USB but that's probably a bit of overkill
<jbicha> also are you sure that your computer is set to boot from usb first?
<jbicha> and you could save time by just burning to a CD if you have one
<ruffleS> jbicha yep.. i can select it upon boot time by pressing F12
<ruffleS> jbicha yeah.. i could burn it to a cd for sure.. i was just trying to save the cd for when oneiric is released
<urlin2u> ruffleS, what do you see when the thumb is chosen at the f12 prompt?
<ruffleS> urlin2u well.. on previous ubuntu versions i could see the USB disk option..
<urlin2u> none now?
<ruffleS> none...
<urlin2u> no usb opton?
<ruffleS> definitely not...
<urlin2u> that sounds more like a thumb problem, have you reformatted it for a clean partition?
<ruffleS> oh yeah buddy.. i did that too...
<urlin2u> figured as such have to ask is all.
<ruffleS> i must be getting old... i used to be so good at this stuff lol
<bullgard6> My GNOME 3 does not offer TeaTime. What substitute can you recommend?
<bullgard6> GNOME 3 does not provide Teatime. What substitute can you offer?
<gaelfx> feature freeze happens when in beta, correct?
<gaelfx> I mean, they won't change any of the packages in Oneiric after they release the beta, right?
<urlin2u> changes go till the freeze at various stages
<urlin2u> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<gaelfx> oh, so the freeze happens per release then?
<gaelfx> yeah, I was checking that, but it's not loading right now (China), so I decided to be a pest and just ask here
<urlin2u> the link is probably clearer, but a change has been known to happen if a mistake is made, not often yhough
<urlin2u> if you click on the info it will sort of explain, lol anything can happen really.
<gaelfx> yeah, it finally loaded, after about 15 minutes of waiting, I think I found what I was looking for
<gaelfx> I'm debating whether or not I should upgrade my Maverick install or just wait for the next LTS release
<urlin2u> maverick will only upgrade to natty not Oneiric
<gaelfx> haha, I shouldn't have said upgrade
<gaelfx> I have it set up so I can reinstall pretty easily, separate / and /home partitions, but my / is on a USB flash drive, so I'm not sure if I should bother with another reinstall now or not
<urlin2u> you mean a fresh install try it out first on a thumb or cd
<urlin2u> different desktop then maverick
<urlin2u> than
<gaelfx> well, I don't have a CD and my experience has been that the liveUSB versions don't really do justice to a full install
<gaelfx> I thought you could still use the Classic style gnome desktop in Oneiric though?
<urlin2u> no oneiric is unity and gnome3, although I have heard that one can install a classic don't know for sure
<gaelfx> well, I know that Gnome 3 has some major changes compared to Gnome 2, but I'm just worried about whether or not I have to use Unity?
<Lynoure> recentry on HP Pavalion dv6, Kubuntu does detect that the battery is discharging if I unplug the power, but it still thinks it's plugged in.
<urlin2u> I believe you have a choice of unity or gnome3, like in natty it is classic or unity.
<gaelfx> ok, spiffy, thanks man
<urlin2u> no problem
<gaelfx> oh, do you know how to get the Gnome 3desktop running on a LiveUSB? do I need to add an option when booting it?
<Lynoure> irc just went spookily quiet
<Lynoure> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/399132 seems to be still/again? on, I better file a new one
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #399132 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/399132). The error has been logged
<urlin2u> defendguin, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<defendguin> thanks
<urlin2u> no problem
<defendguin> i heard the boot times were significantly faster in oneiric
<urlin2u> defendguin, hard to say really there pretty fast really, depends on your hardware to some extent
<urlin2u> natty boots fast
<defendguin> i skipped natty
<urlin2u> Ubuntu shutdowns are the fastest for any OS I use
<defendguin> someone practically gave me a mac book pro and i've been giving it a spin  for a while and never updated my old pc
<defendguin> lion shuts down pretty damn quick
<defendguin> as long as the hardware is well supported osx and linux are generally a toss up.  the key is imovie for me
<defendguin> the multi touch gestures are nice too
<yellabs-r2> hello there, i have tested ( tried ) Ocelot for the third day in a row, it does not boot into the graphic desktop, and hangs after the first boot logo then turns black and no desktop..
<yellabs-r2> trying to trace the error , something with xserver i guess
<yellabs-r2> cant connect to listeners.. IO socket or something like that
<yellabs-r2> any one here that has an working ocelot ? I tested it on IBM lenovo T60 with intel graphic ( wich is linux friendly ) and Dell GX620 desktops ..
<yellabs-r2> any tips are more then welcome..
<yellabs-r2> or is it an known error / bug ?
<urlin2u> yellabs-r2, try tapping the space key when power on at that first gui hit f6, choose nomodeset, and boot from there.
<urlin2u> low graphics boot is what this is
<yellabs-r2> thanks i will try right now
<yellabs-r2> be back in a minute
<yellabs-r2> :)
<allu2> Hello, anyidea why in the hum how to say.. the button in upright corner that is used to logout opens me "empty" menu? is this known bug or just me?
<allu2> problem occured few days ago and i dist-upgraded today yet it stays, i also tried "rm -rf .gc* .gn*" in my home but after restarting X there was no change
<htorque> allu2: why would you do "rm -rf .gc* .gn*"? create a new user account and log into that one. if you also get the empty menu there, then it's a system wide issue.
<allu2> htorque: is it enough to login as a guest?
<htorque> i have no experience with the guest session
<allu2> htorque: and to try reset some settings
<allu2> well i'll create a new user just in case
<allu2> seems to be system wide issue
<allu2> htorque: no change with test account
<allu2> hum by the look of dmesg i have problems with libglib-2.0
<allu2> http://pastebin.com/yrxXGUw7
<allu2> part of dmesg that doesn't look healthy
<Volkodav> mactel ppa is down ? can't get it loasded for a while
<Volkodav> loaded*
<allu2> is there something wrong with libglib package? http://pastebin.com/N9LyJaYv
<zniavre> hello
<allu2> hello
<zniavre> im using fallback session (gnome-panel) some icons are missing into systray like nm-applet , bluetooth and weather icons
<zniavre> this is a feature or known bug ?
<allu2> zniavre: perhaps you have gnome-panel from gnome3 and some indicators are not ported yet? or something like that
<bau-> hi all, I have this problem: if I haven't a monitor connected to the server, when I reboot it, X doen't start correctly, so I can't access to the server via VNC, but only via SSH, why?
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/71wyL.png
<zniavre> allu2,  that 's right but i got this since alpha1 im wondering if dev are working on gnome-fallback or only unity/gnome-shell ?
<zniavre> fallback session does not looks as a priority
<allu2> well i have to kill X in order to logout from unity at the moment.. i hope it would be fixed soon
<zniavre> my pc is too old to use unity or gnome-shell so fallback session is a way to keep gnome
<zniavre> what is starnge cause gnome+ compiz work nicely but unity or gnome-shell is a pain to use
<allu2> zniavre: i heard someone forked gnome2 in order to keep it alive
<zniavre> yeah i read this too
<allu2> i quess i should reinstall my ubuntu, it seems to have some weird packages on it :S like libglib seems to use 32bit libs on 64bit installation and segfaults all the time :S
<allu2> or well indicator segfaults
<urlin2u> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121162 probably this is the fork
<allu2> yeap
<defendguin> wow i'm really impressed by the performance here
<allu2> ?
<defendguin> running from a live usb drive
<defendguin> the last version i installed was 10.8 and this is much faster
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] How can I make that the program man does show the text of the manuals colorful?
<Lynoure> is the digital clock widget 12h only?
<Lynoure> (incapable of 24h format times)
<Lynoure> I have not found a way to get it to show 24h time
<Ian_Corne> ahaa
<Ian_Corne> we'll see how many US ubuntu users are in this channel :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] What substitute can you recommend for TeaTime?
<bullgard6> Lynoure: No. My clock is 24 hours. There is a setting tochange the default 12-h to 24-h.
<BluesKaj> bullgard6, I'm looking to do the opposite, change from 24 to 12hr, the clock indicates a 12 hr setting in the date&time date format setting but it shows only 24 hr in the panel
<bullgard6> BluesKaj: [GNOME 3] Click on the TimeAndDate applet in the middle of the first line. A window will appear. Click on "Settings for Date and Time" | 24-h time off.
<penguin42> so, I thought this lightdm thing was supposed to have a really slick fancy login screen now - just looks normal to me
<BluesKaj> bullgard6, kde here , I think Isolved it , the time zone was n't set properly, it was still on UTC , so i set it to America/Torornto
<Ian_Corne> it looks fancy to me
<Onlyodin> yeah, login looks generic and grey to me too.
<Ian_Corne> i'll make a picture later
<penguin42> hmm - I wonder why the differences in behaviour
<Ian_Corne> https://picasaweb.google.com/106355347615911662717/Ubuntu?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJGn7aKXyOqROg&feat=directlink
<Ian_Corne> can you see it?
<penguin42> yeh - that's swish
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> /etc/lightdm/
 * penguin42 just gets the old school grey box in the middle
<Ian_Corne> lightdm.conf        unity-greeter.conf  users.conf
<Ian_Corne> is your lightdm uptodate?
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: 0.9.3-0ubuntu8
<Ian_Corne> if you still have gdm, it might block I think
<penguin42> yeh, same version
<penguin42> ah, now in my lightdm.conf I have greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<penguin42> I also don't have a unity-greeter.conf
 * penguin42 apt-get installs unity-greeter
<Ian_Corne> might wanna reconfigure?
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676529/
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> :D
<penguin42> hmm I wonder why it gave a package could not be authenticated for that
<Ian_Corne> 15:04:34  * apw is seeing some packages on gb.archive.ubuntu.com being 403 Forbidden which are readable fine on archive.ubuntu.com, as an example:  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/brltty/brltty-x11_4.2-8ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<penguin42> right, breakfast
<Ian_Corne> right, afternoon snack!
<jpds> Ian_Corne: I fixed that.
<theadmin> A certain factoid says, "up to Oneric, GDM was used as the login manager"... what do you people use now?
<jpds> theadmin: lightdm.
<theadmin> What on earth *is* that...
<Ian_Corne> ok jpds :)
<theadmin> Hm, looks intersting
<theadmin> jpds: Thanks
<Ian_Corne> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fsylvestre.ledru.info%2Fblog%2Fsylvestre%2F2011%2F08%2F26%2Fsun_java6_packages_removed_from_debian_u
<penguin42> oh that's going to be fun
<pr0d> Hi, I really struggling to fully install my r8168 driver. The install scripts from realtek do not work, although a combination of many workarounds i can insmod the driver but not after a reboot
<Volkodav> I keep getting the pop up for the password for my wireless for Macbook 7.1
<BluesKaj> pr0d, have you tried wicd ..it works with most realteks
<pr0d> never heard of it but i shall google it now
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<pr0d> seems quite over the top for my requirements
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<pr0d> I had this problem with opensuse but the realtek installer work a charm. Seems a shame i cant get the installer to work on oneiric
<BluesKaj> pr0d, what are your requirements ...I assumed you're looking for a wifi connection to work
<pr0d> no, its a pcie 1Gbe ethernet controller built into my mobo
<pr0d> I have fixed this problem on other distros but the installer wont work on oneiric
<BluesKaj> ok ethernet should work right out of the box
<pr0d> no, this adapter has never worked with the r8169 driver
<Volkodav> looks like they changed the setting in fconf-editor in gnome3 - trying to turn off gnome desktop in xfce along with nautilus - earlier settings just not there ?>
<Volkodav> gconf-editor*
<BluesKaj> installer ? adapter ? , you said it's an integrated ethernet , pr0d
<BluesKaj> pr0d, if it's a pcie 1Gbe ethernet controller, then you should make the choice in peripherals in the bios
<pr0d> I am using "Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)". This controller is known to not work with the default r8169 module. Following other people with this problem led me to use the realtek driver provided on their website. This works in other distro fine but oneiric gives me "FATAL: Module r8168 not found."
<pr0d> Looking further into this problem led me to make the driver from source but this also fails with "/src/Makefile no such file or directory"
<pr0d> with even more workarounds and headscratching i can finally insmod the driver but my linux skills fail and cannot make this change permanent.
<BluesKaj> pr0d, check this : http://forums.thinkbroadband.com/linux/4020894-ubuntu-natty-and-r8168-lan-driver.html
<pr0d> His problems are not related to my problems at all
<pr0d> My NIC works fine with huge workarounds, the default driver doesnt work at all
<BluesKaj> pr0d, did you see the part about changing the default network card in the bios ?
<pr0d> there is no such feature in my bios
<pr0d> my NIC that is broken in the onboard NIC
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe r8168
<pr0d> FATAL: Module r8168 not found.
<pr0d> the installer doesnt work on oneiric
<pr0d> not sure if it works on other versions of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> pr0d, seems nothing works for you , not even your bios
<pr0d> this works fine on opensuse
<pr0d> moved to oneiric for xen.
<BluesKaj> pr0d, have you tried lspci , to see if the card is even listed?
<Volkodav> any idea how to turn off nautilis and gnome desktop in xfce ?
<pr0d> yes, the hardware is fine. After many workarounds for the installer i can insmod the driver and the NIC springs to life
<pr0d> but I cant make the change permanent
<BluesKaj> pr0d, that's due to the hw not being permanent in the bios..there's gotta be a way to change it
<BluesKaj> that's your problem, all the workarounds in the world won't help if the hw isn't recognized at boot
<pr0d> Opensuse handled this fine, I didnt change anything in the bios i just installed the driver and it worked fine!
<pr0d> I can ever PXE off the card! just ubuntu wont install the driver without errorsa
<pr0d> even*
<BluesKaj> good for open suse , this is ubuntu...dunno if this qulifies as a bug or not
<pr0d> FATAL: Module r8168 not found.   this is the error i get from installing Realteks provided driver for linux. Is this not a bug?
<BluesKaj> file it and find out
<pr0d> make from source gives error "strip: 'r8168.o': No such file"
<topyli> realtek is a bug
<pr0d> there is a built in bug reporter on oneiric right?
<jtaylor> yes, ubuntu-bug
<pr0d> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-bug
<jtaylor> its in the apport-bug package, should be installed already
<jtaylor> apport package
<charlie-tca> $ which ubuntu-bug
<charlie-tca> /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug
<pr0d> once i have insmod a driver and it works. How can i make this change permanent?
<Ian_Corne> you could put it in your rc.local
<Ian_Corne> but I guess there's better ways
<yofel> pr0d: adding it to /etc/modules should load it at boot
<pr0d> where should the driver.ko be located in the system?
<yofel> ah, you built it by hand...
<yofel> then rc.local would probably be easiest
<pr0d> yes, i was forced to as the installer doesnt work on oneiric
<yofel> that's run pretty late though...
<pr0d> i need a proper robust solution really, this is going to be my xen lab
<BluesKaj> pr0d,  one solution is to get a differnt controller card , NICs are cheap theses days , and surely you can find one that works on ubuntu,  without much trouble.
<Ian_Corne> yofel: he could put it in the earlier run levels
<pr0d> I already have, i am using an intel pcie adapter right now. But this card will be passed through to VMs and need a backbone controller for Dom0. All expansion slots are exhausted with other hardware i need
<pr0d> I really need this adapter to work correctly or i will need to go back to opensuse and ive been waiting so long for ubuntu to use xen again :S
<yofel> Ian_Corne: you do know that we're using upstart?
<Ian_Corne> oh right :p
<Ian_Corne> but the rc levels are still used, right?
 * Ian_Corne admist he doesn't know much about upstart/init/rc
<pr0d> is there no driver repo for realtek in ubuntu?
<pr0d>  /cry
<pr0d> I really dont understand why make fails
<pr0d> i cant even build the driver without errors
<pr0d> and huge workaround
<Ian_Corne> pr0d: you said it worked on earlier version?
<Ian_Corne> versions*
<Ian_Corne> of ubuntu
<carli2> hi
<pr0d> not sure if it works on earlier ubuntu, have been using opensuse since i bought this hardware
<carli2> does the ui freeze also affect the classic desktop?
<carli2> and is it a bug that a lot of settings managers are missing?
<Ian_Corne> carli2: there is no classic desktop.
<carli2> or are the settings managers also freezed?
<pr0d> carli2. are you getting short freezes?
<carli2> pr0d: no i'm meaning the ubuntu releace policy
<pr0d> oh, sorry :)
<charlie-tca> carli2: UI freeze and beta1 freeze affects everything in Ubuntu
<pr0d> I was getting short freezes in my desktop with opensource nvidia drivers
<carli2> Ian_Corne: i installed the fallback package because unity has dropped everything that worked before
<carli2> charlie-tca: there are bugs with gtk and Tabs and scrollbars
<charlie-tca> of courese
<carli2> charlie-tca: and the window property settings are missing
<charlie-tca> bugs are expected at this point in a development release
<carli2> charlie-tca: and the gnome-panel of the fallback mode is kinda unflexible; is that bug (fixable) or feature(freezed)?
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] What substitute can you recommend for TeaTime?
<charlie-tca> fallback as you have been told is Unity2d, not gnome
<charlie-tca> the panel in unity is not the gnome-panel
<charlie-tca> bullgard6: as far as I know, there is no substitute
<carli2> also the nm-applet does not allow me to connect to a network. (i finally edited /etc/network/interfaces)
<bullgard6> charlie-tca: hm
<carli2> i chose "Ubuntu Classic (without effects)" in gdm
<charlie-tca> carli2: in Oneiric?
<charlie-tca> which now uses lightdm?
<carli2> charlie-tca: yes, i installed a package
<carli2> i need the window properties... i need teh window autofocus. why is that feature removed?
<carli2> i also want to use kmod4 instead of Alt to move windows around
<charlie-tca> You should ask in #ayatana, where those decisions are made
<carli2> i installed gnome-session-fallback
<Ian_Corne> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.5-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 196 kB
<carli2> these sessions shouldnt be using unity
<Ian_Corne> This package contains the required components for the GNOME 3 fallback session, based on the GNOME Panel. It can be started from a display manager such as GDM, and doesn´t have specific hardware requirements.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Ian_Corne> they use gnome3/gnome-shell I think
<carli2> :o i can choose between gnome3 and unity? thats weird
<Ian_Corne> yes
<carli2> gnome2 was the most advanced and bug-free desktop supporting multi monitor, a customizable panel and other fancy things
<Ian_Corne> why is that weird?
<Ian_Corne> carli2: i think you're really looking to stay with gnome2, there's a fork of ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> that will support gnome2
<Ian_Corne> for the moment, I'd advise staying on 10.04
<pr0d> Thats good to know, im no0t a big fan of unity myself either
<Ian_Corne> I doubt it'll get good support tho
<carli2> i once shared ubuntu with everyone, but nowadays, i only recommend LTS.
<pr0d> I think unity still needs lots of work
<Ian_Corne> carli2: I always advise LTS to everyone
<carli2> unity has a lot of fancy delays that make menus look better but destroy usability for a power user
<Ian_Corne> unless they *need* cutting edge
<carli2> well, i myself need cutting edge. (but i can compile kernel 3.1 for LTS for myself, too)
<Ian_Corne> there's also ppa's
<pr0d> i must say though unity has improved a lot from the 10.04 netbook release :D
<pr0d> I cant recall ever swearing as much as when i first installed that on my acer one.
<carli2> what i'm missing most is the ability to change the settings of some things
<pr0d> or was it 10.10?
<Ian_Corne> in 12.04 it will be very nice
<pr0d> hopefully
<carli2> 12.04 LTS??
<carli2> i need the autofocus back..
<carli2> i'm always closing the wrong tabs in the wrong programs
<carli2> what i hate at windows is that i have to click on a window when i want to have keyboard focus. oneiric introduced that feature :S
<Ian_Corne> carli2: !
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Ian_Corne> and then go to window
<carli2> gnome-tweak-tool installs mutter :o
<Ian_Corne> you can select it there :)
<Ian_Corne> yeah don't mind that :p
<Ian_Corne> it works ;-)
<carli2> i'm using the same gconf than with 10.04 where autofocus is set on. but 11.10 seems to not take care of this flag
<Ian_Corne> because it's not gnome2 anymore..
<Ian_Corne> get that in your head please
<carli2> the dialog of the tweak tool is too small and i cant resize it
<carli2> i have to guess what is written on the buttons
<carli2> and the tweak-tool's changes dont have any effect on my running system
<Ian_Corne> it works for me
<Ian_Corne> but maybe that's because you're in the "fallback" session
<Ian_Corne> which i have no clue what it is
<carli2> i'll try to run mutter instead of metacity
<carli2> aaah :) works
<carli2> and now the missing settings managers...
<Ian_Corne> ccsm
<Ian_Corne> is your best bet
<carli2> not that. gnome-window-properties was the old name
<carli2> and the settings window is moved to a place where i dont want it after returning back to the main settings menu
<carli2> ccsm dosent start. i'm working with gconf-editor
<carli2> oh, the start of ccsm was delayed
<carli2> and the ccsm window closed when i wanted to disable "composite"
<Ian_Corne> i'm gonna stop helping you now, you obviously don't want ANY change, and if you don't want that, just stay on 10.04 or move to another distro.
<Ian_Corne> Bye
<graingert> heya
<graingert> why does installing zsnes on ubuntu 11.10 remove ubuntu-desktop and vlc?
<Ian_Corne> graingert: 64 bit?
<graingert> Ian_Corne: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676630/ yep
<graingert> it seems a bit dangerous
<Ian_Corne> I think it has to do with the multiarch problems
<Ian_Corne> don't do it.
<carli2> Ian_Corne: the problem is not that sth is different but that the fastest way to use XYZ on the older system was much faster than on the new system. plus it's unfinished and i'm giving hints where the priority is. are you a developer?
<Ian_Corne> no
<graingert> yeah can this package be disabled for newbs?
<Ian_Corne> well, not for ubuntu
<graingert> as they might just mash y a lot
<Ian_Corne> graingert: i think the problems should not be there anymore when 11.10 releases
<graingert> Ian_Corne: you hope
<graingert> also
<graingert> ubuntu 11.10 seems to have either upgraded my wireless card to 5ghz or hacked into my router and set the 5ghz channel to 2.4
<Ian_Corne> :D
<graingert> I can't decide what is more likely
<Ian_Corne> well, maybe the new module in the 3.0 kernel enabled that?
<graingert> as I am currently chatting to you one something that shouldn't be working
<carli2> ah, another question: where can i set the number of virtual desktops in unity?
<graingert> ccsm
<graingert> afaik
<graingert> carli2:
<graingert> ^
<carli2> the user interface for the settings needs a lot more work. i remember 11.04 had nearly nothing customizable
<graingert> carli2: it's not supposed to be customizable
<graingert> otherwise you will ruin the ubuntu look
<graingert> what happned to the gear/power combined button
<graingert> it seems to be a power button with a gear hanging from it
<carli2> :o when i want to have a system with a cool look that is not customizable, i buy a mac.
<graingert> carli2: k
<Ian_Corne> except you can still change stuff, just not when you're using unity
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install any other wm/de and you're good to go
<Ian_Corne> so stop ragin on unity, you've got options.
<carli2> hey, that's my feedback.
<carli2> i could have been changed to lxde like linus, but i want to help improving the std. desktop of ubuntu, because that's what users see first
<Ian_Corne> you're giving feedback on descisions already made
<carli2> to remove some features instead of hiding them?
<Ian_Corne> there's nothing remove
<Ian_Corne> removed
<Ian_Corne> the settings stuff was never there in unity
<Ian_Corne> it's not added
<Ian_Corne> nothing is removed
<carli2> it's a lot of unimplemented or unfinished stuff
<Ian_Corne> i'm sorry, i'm not gonna discuss further with you
<Ian_Corne> goodbye
<carli2> youre not a developer, so you cant change anything anyways. the only thing you can do here is to defend the "unfinished" status of the project with "it has to be so". that's weak
<Ian_Corne> I'm worried about the state udev is in, and has been in since a while now...
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I'm not aware of having udev problems recently - what are you seeing?
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: can you try starting jockey
<penguin42> sure
<penguin42> dbus errors on both machines
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> I get dbus errors when I start my machine too
<Ian_Corne> altho i don't now, or at least don't see them..
<penguin42> ooh actually looking at the boot log I'm seeing abunch of udev warnings in 45-libnjb5-rules - they're warnings though
<penguin42> but they're minor warnings about a pending deprecation
<Ian_Corne> is that in /var/log/boot.log?
<penguin42> nod
<Ian_Corne> i have 6 lines in there..
<Ian_Corne> no errors
<Ian_Corne> it seems very little..
<Ian_Corne> maybe i should remove the quiet parameter?
 * penguin42 wouldn't unless you have a nasty problem
<Ian_Corne> what does that do, except not surpess the log msgs?
<Ian_Corne> well, i would like to try the fglrx but I want to install it via jockey :)
<Ian_Corne> so dbus has to be fixed
<Ian_Corne> but i don't see what could be wrong
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: dbus is just a transport, the jockey error might be dbus itself or something that should be but isn't listening on it
<Ian_Corne> ah
 * penguin42 could do with learning more about how to debug python gtk apps
<graingert> anyone know where to get the adwaita theme?
<jbicha> graingert: gnome-themes-standard
<graingert> it's not available in the apperance dialogue
<graingert> I only have ambience and radience
<jbicha> right, you'll need gnome-tweak-tool or dconf-editor to change to adwaita
<graingert> that sucks a bit jbicha
<graingert> actually that's really neat
<graingert> hm
<carli2> awesome with some tweaks is the best wm for oneiric imho
<Punkoff> Just installed & updated Oneiric, and can't find keyboard layout settings anywhere. Googling Ubuntu forums suggest that it has been moved to Language Support window, but it's not there.
<Punkoff> Only "Keyboard input method system" switch.
<carli2> its part of the oneiric look&feel that you dont have the settings ;)
<carli2> and the serious version: oneiric uses a new gnome version and it dosent have all the settings widgets implemented yet
<Punkoff> carli2, can I fix the layout via gconf/dconf editor?
<carli2> Punkoff: some things can be tweaked because they are there but have no interface; other things dont work because the new gnome is kinda written from ground up
<Punkoff> Gnome3 has been released already so I suppose it DOES contain keyboard preferences (:
<carli2> but things like kbd layout are managed by x afaik.
<Punkoff> I can fix it with setxkbmap, but would prefer the gnome way
<carli2> there is no gnome way yet.
<carli2> the settings manager is now one big app instead of lots of small managers
<carli2> that needs a rewrite of all dialogs
<jbicha> Punkoff: bug 834523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<jbicha> carli2: there is a GNOME way, Ubuntu uses a different locale tool though
<jo-erlend> how do I create a launcher in oneiric?
<jo-erlend> do I have to write the desktop files manually now?
<jbicha> jo-erlend: you can try copying the /usr/share/applications/*.desktop to your Desktop or wherever you need it
<jo-erlend> jbicha, I'm trying to create one, not copy one.
<jo-erlend> but I take it I now need to write them by hand?
<jbicha> jo-erlend: you could try alacarte if it still works
<jo-erlend> it doesn't.
<jo-erlend> well, it runs, but it crashes if I try to create an entry.
<jbicha> then yes... :-(
<jbicha> alacarte wasn't updated for the gnome-menus update
<jo-erlend> I don't understand why that had to be removed.
<jbicha> jo-erlend: it had to be removed because we don't ship gnome-panel anymore
<jo-erlend> so we've come full circle then. This is why I waited so long about switching to gnome. :)
<jo-erlend> jbicha, hmm? Nautilus used to have an entry to create launcher.
<jbicha> install gnome-panel, copy any .desktop to your Desktop, then run gnome-desktop-item-edit name.desktop
<jbicha> jo-erlend: right, but gnome-desktop-item-edit is shipped in gnome-panel so it wouldn't work without that
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<mongy> what exactly is the online accounts for.
<mongy> I have enabled it, and all the options are enabled but what exactly does it do and where does it do it :
<urlin2u> mongy, the cloud?
<urlin2u> ubuntu one
<mongy> no, the option in oneiric
<mongy> in system settings
<mongy> I have added my google account (the only choice there is)
<urlin2u> I don't have oneiric installed right now
<jo-erlend> mongy, I think it's to setup IM, calendar, contacts and email automatically.
<jo-erlend> you'll just enter your Google username and password, and everything is configured for you. You can choose which services to use.
<mongy> very snazzy
<jo-erlend> indeed.
<jbicha> the calendar part at least requires evolution
<jo-erlend> ... presently.
<bullgard6> What do the 4 fields of the Base status bar mean?
<jbicha> it's still in early beta so only Google is available, but Twitter & Facebook support will be added later (not sure if they'll be enabled for Oneiric though)
<jbicha> bullgard6: what base?
<bullgard6> jbicha: There is only one Base program.
<jo-erlend> never heard of it, I think.
<jbicha> bullgard6: ok, do you mean LibreOffice Base?
<bullgard6> jbicha: Yes.
<jbicha> sorry, I don't really use that app, you could try Help though
<Ian_Corne> I wonder the same about online accounts
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't do anything that I found so far
<Ian_Corne> thunderbird doesn't have an email account
<Ian_Corne> my calander isn't syncer
<Ian_Corne> neither are my contacts
<Ian_Corne> i already had gtalk setup so...
<mongy> autocomplete in terminal dont work
<mongy> well, for things like sudo apt-get ins(tab) ubuntu-restr(tab)   etc...
<Ian_Corne> it does for me
<mongy> dont for me :(  it works for files and app names but completing syntax like sudo apt-(tab show me something)
<mongy> but not*
<mongy> how do I turn off the grid thing
<mongy> that thing that blinds me with its golden effects
<Ian_Corne> ccsm i guess
<mongy> im in it now, cant see anything
<mongy> ugh, I am blind.  found it
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> that's because pf the grid
<bullgard6> jbicha: Thank you very much for your help.
<mongy> flashplugin-installer isnt happening...
<mongy> flashplugin-installer : Depends: flashplugin-downloader but it is not installable
<jtaylor> have you enabled multiarch?
<mongy> say what
<bullgard6> How can one use (at least parts of) a OO.o 3.2.0 form for a LibreOffice 3.4.2 form?
<jtaylor> see the mail on ubuntu-devel-announce
<mongy> jtaylor, to enable flash?
<jtaylor> yes
<mongy> nevermind, just enabled the flash64 ppa
<bjsnider> you don't need it
<bjsnider> you can use the i386 flash plugin within an amd64 system without nspluginwrapper
<bjsnider> all you should need to do is run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer:i386
<jtaylor> only if you have a 32bit comsumer too
<jtaylor> else you need the wrapper
<mongy> ok, flash just became complicated again
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> mongy: there's a ppa for the 64 bit
<Ian_Corne> which makes it easy again
<Ian_Corne> :p
<mongy> I know, I just installed it
<penguin42> mongy: I'm sure it's just temporary until it gets fixed
<bjsnider> i don't think the 64-bit plugin is necessarily as stable as the 32-bit version
<jtaylor> it is fixed if you reinstall
<jtaylor> multiarch is enabled by default now
<mongy> I need to reinstall for that?
<penguin42> ah, is there an explanation of how to get it to the same state as a current 11.10 dist-upgrade/install ?
<mongy> ugh, I'll do it next weekend.
<yofel> just add 'foreign-architecture i386' to /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg and multiarch is on
<mongy> thank
<jtaylor> you should add it to dpkg.cfg.d/...
<penguin42> hmm - well that's let nspluginwrapper install but removed flash and picasa
<mongy> woah, thats a lot of extra stuff to install just for flash i386
<jtaylor> its less than before
<penguin42> ah, but now if I do apt-get install flash-plugin-installer it goes and grabs a load of i386 stuff which is promising
<papertigers> anyone having problems with the theme and icons disappearing?
<penguin42> not seen that
<papertigers> also gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing, maybe I should install from the iso rather then update-manger -d
<BUGabundo> evening heartlings
<penguin42> Hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> so, tell me something. what have I lost in this two days offline (and even at 4000m high)?
<penguin42> probably not much - 4km high? Where are you? Jo'burg?
<BUGabundo> parachuting
<robin0800> BUGabundo: about 400 updates
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I see you're accurate to within 6ft
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> Current status: 41 updates [+5], 34564 new [-12].
<BUGabundo> most libre office
<BUGabundo> penguin42: over 10000 feet actually
<BUGabundo> I lost my stomach somewhere
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I hear it's the last few ft that's important
<charlie-tca> for two days, that's not too bad on updates
<BUGabundo> it was fun
<charlie-tca> I don't think I can ever convince myself jumping out of airplanes that ain't broke is fun
<robin0800> BUGabundo: yes those are only todays perhaps you had the 400 before you went away?
<BUGabundo> 1st time
<BUGabundo> oh look.
<BUGabundo> pidign notifications work again
<BUGabundo> now if I could get Gnome Classic with Animations to wook too
<BUGabundo> robin0800: no idea
<BUGabundo> I update when ever I'm on the laptop
<BUGabundo> anyone got chromium desktop notifications to work ???
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, nope ..gave up on trying to configure anything google related with this OS til they run out of excuses for not co-operating with the linux environment
<BluesKaj> unfortunately I do prefer the chromium browser too
<BluesKaj> google earth 64 bit is a hoax
<urlin2u> anybody trying the daily for install today?
<BUGabundo> no
<urlin2u> seems unable to to install, no biggie
<urlin2u> never met a ubuntu member that didn't skirt the COC as well, seems like a norm.;)
<charlie-tca> urlin2u: desktop image, do not check "Install third-party software"; there is a bug that kills ubiquity with that checked
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=91962#c13
<urlin2u> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> At least, that has been working for me
<NateW> I've been trying to install 11.10 onto an Asus eeePC for the past couple days, but the live usb fails to boot
<charlie-tca> That's a different bug, I don't how to get around it
<NateW> charlie-tca: is that directed to me?
<charlie-tca> yes, NateW
<NateW> is there a bug report? I tried looking, but was unable to find it
<charlie-tca> Oh, sorry, you probably have no idea what I am talking about.
<NateW> no actually not.
<charlie-tca> The usb issue is a bug, that should be fixed for beta1
<NateW> ahh.. so a livecd would work then
<NateW> ?
<urlin2u> todays daily bots, but is a ubiquity crash as you suggest charlie-tca
<urlin2u> boots
<charlie-tca> You get the crash right away?
<urlin2u> at the install after the name password.
<urlin2u> I will try the no update option and report if you like
<urlin2u> actually it loaded the files as well
<charlie-tca> yeah, after I got the crash, I restarted, and it prefilled the things. I just unchecked them and the install ran
<urlin2u> one more try just for prosperity. :D
<Gredeu> are there oncelot server kernels in mainline ppa ?
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-20
<genii-around> I don't think CCSM ever worked ok
<ironhalik> hmm, how can I install nvidia-current?
<genii-around> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ... ?
<ironhalik> uhm, sorry, there a package missing
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<trism> ironhalik: can't until https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1037896 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ironhalik> hmm, ok :>
<ironhalik> maybe the better question would be: I've got artifacts on my OSS nvidia drivers :>
<ironhalik> screen totally corrupted
<ironhalik> dmsg spits out "nouveau: PFIFO_CACHE_ERROR"
 * genii-around screams in the general direction of the nouveau people
<ironhalik> hmm, killed lightdm and x11, started X'es again and it works ok now
<ironhalik> wait, theres no mouse
<Logan_> what on earth
<Logan_> my close/minimize/maximize buttons just moved to the right side with the latest update
<Logan_> was this planned?
 * Debolaz hopes not.
<Logan_> did it happen to you as well, Debolaz?
<Debolaz> No, I havent been on my quantal since llvmpipe broke the world. :)
<Logan_> ah
<Logan_> that bug should be fixed soon - a fix was committed
<Logan_> gnome-panel works fine, fwiw
<ritz> How do I use LIM on quantal ? ( https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/lim/+packages )
<scarrs> cairo dock is nicely broken, anyone know how to fix?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> nicely broken
<scarrs> :)
<scarrs> seriously... was working GREAT in 12.04... did the upgrade today, and now it doesn't work... I uninstalled it, and now synaptic reports it is not installable :-/
<scarrs> a little help? :)
<histo> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 38 kB
<histo> !info precise cairo-dock
<ubottu> 'cairo-dock' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<histo> !info cairo-dock precise
<histo> !info cairo-dock precise
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 38 kB
<scarrs> pardon me, but what am I to do about compositing with NVIDIA cards?
<ikonia> in what respect, what are you to do ?
<scarrs> it works in the "ubuntu" interface and gnome3 but not gnome classic
<ikonia> probably because gnome classic is a fail safe fall back, does it support compositing ?
<scarrs> I am trying to get compositing to work with cairo dock and gnome... help pls :)
<ikonia> please re-read what I said
<scarrs> my bad
<scarrs> there is gnome with compositing and "gnome no effects" at the lightgdm screen
<scarrs> I choose gnome and everything appears to start up correctly, but the desktop pager does not work
<scarrs> and there is no transparancy
<scarrs> I am pushing ubuntu to end users and at work, but I would like to get my "pre-release" working the same as in 12.04
<scarrs> ...whick includes cairo dock
<scarrs> synaptic reports that nvidia-current is not installable
<scarrs> the ubuntu desktop and gnome3 work just fine, I am looking to get the cairo dock + gnome working
<scarrs> help?
<scarrs> cairo dock reports that no compositor is available
<scarrs> however, I can launch cairo dock in the ubuntu (and I'm assuming gnome3) desktop
<scarrs> and compositing works just fine
<ikonia> scarrs: are you using an nvidia card ?
<scarrs> yes
<ikonia> scarrs: ok, so what xorg driver is being used ?
<histo> scarrs: are you trying to login to the ciaro-dock session?
<scarrs> 1 sec while I check
<histo> scarrs: also why are you trying to push 12.10 on employees?
<scarrs> and histo, yes
<scarrs> I am pushing 12.04 :)
<scarrs> I would like to get this working for me
<scarrs> xorg 1.7.7
<ikonia> scarrs: no, what xorg driver are you using
<scarrs> not sure which driver I am using :-/
<ikonia> scarrs: you're not using the nvidia module as you say the nvidia driver can't be installed
<ikonia> scarrs: ok, well, that's something to check
<scarrs> command? (sorry)
<ikonia> look in the xorg log
<ikonia> look if you have an xorg.conf (you probably won't)
<scarrs> I don't
<ikonia> hang on - you're pushgin out 12.04 ?
<histo> scarrs: xorg in 12.04 and 12.10 are the same version right now
<scarrs> hmmm
<scarrs> I'm puzzled
<ikonia> scarrs: what version of ubuntu are you having the issue with ?
<histo> So am I I don't understand why you are in ubuntu+1
<scarrs> 12.10
<ikonia> ok
<scarrs> I just upgraded today
<histo> why?
<scarrs> :)
<scarrs> was curious
<histo> scarrs: well you are going to experience problems in 12.10 prior to it's release it's not finished yet
<ikonia> ok, so look at what xorg driver is being used
<ikonia> that seems a key thing to get information on
<scarrs> ok, omp
<scarrs> I believe it is falling back to vesa
<scarrs> should I try the to install the driver from nvidia?
<ikonia> ok, so it's unlikly compositing is workin at all
<scarrs> you dev's are awesome, btw
<scarrs> nice job on 12.04 :)
<ikonia> I'm not a developer, but thank you
<histo> I don't believe ikonia is a dev
<scarrs> lol
<scarrs> k
<scarrs> my boss is intrigued with the linux desktop, I want to teach him :)
<scarrs> ok, since I cannot install the nvidia driver in x I am gonna reboot and see if I can install it :)
<histo> scarrs: then show him 12.04 not 12.10
<scarrs> (I have, he likes it)
<histo> !releases | scarrs
<ubottu> scarrs: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Varikonniemi> i did an update-manager -d on my 12.04 test media host server yesterday and it left it unable to bootsplash even though it loaded the latest nvidia drivers in the ordeal so yes, you can and will run into problems when running development releases of software :=
<scarrs> hello again
<Walther> Varikonniemi: I had some problems a couple days back as well, but a update && upgrade cleaned it
<scarrs> could somebody please tell me how to toggle x so I can boot into just a shell
<Varikonniemi> i have not tried if i can fall to tty1 and do that
<Varikonniemi> ctrl-alt-f1 ... f5 i think
<Varikonniemi> the onl reason for me to ditch 12.04 is that a python process is always left as zombie on all my 12.04 installations
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<susundberg> _o/
<ironhalik> anyone noticed Xorg CPU usage spikes?
<johnjohn101> how soon till 12.10 will be working correctly in vmware or virtual box?  just curious.  I guess I have to reload from scratch, right?
<histo> johnjohn101: it's a developement version do not expect it to be working untill just prior to the release
<johnjohn101> histo:  i was testing on vmware player and now it's broken.  I guess I can wait for beta in a few weeks.   Loved the unity changes so far
<Logan_> johnjohn101: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1021104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021104 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Critical,Triaged]
<Logan_> Should be fixed soon. A fix was already committed to the Compiz repository.
<Logan_> branch
<johnjohn101> Logan_:  thanks, I stupidly applied updates after you mentioned the other day and voila..it broke
<Logan_> :P
<Logan_> I've been using gnome-panel, which works fine with LLVMpipe.
<lamalex> have there been security changes in Q to prevent strace from running? do i need to set up some special permissions to run  it now?
<Walther> Hey - when can I install nvidia-current again?
<Walther> I'm having a thoroughly laggy desktop experience as my laptop tries to have all the desktop effects without using HW acceleration
<Walther> ...my little Atom can't quite keep up
<Walther> I would indeed have Nvidia Ion
<Walther> ...anyone?
<Pici> Walther: not sure, the latest email I see here about nvidia just says that you'll need to wait until a new version becomes available.
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035635.html
<Walther> ok
<Walther> well, thanks
<Walther> at least I know the issue is known and it's being worked on
<Walther> but it seems that the whatever driver I'm on has some serious issues as well
<Walther> antialiasing and color gradients are rather borked
<Walther> (e.g. buttons)
<ironhalik> hmm - why is there the whole /run/ dir?
<Walther> Yeah, what happened with the /media/ and /run/
<Walther> previously all the mounts went nicely to /media, now they go to /run/media/username/folder
<ironhalik> I guess its for users multiple users do do their own mounts
<ironhalik> but it would be nice to be able to set it to the old behaviour
<genii-around> Is there some issue between nepomukservicestub and nvidia driver?
<trism> genii-around: there are issues with the proprietary driver and the current version of xorg in quantal
<genii-around> trism: OK. I found nvidia-current groaned about abi versions, putting ignoreabi  in xorg.conf allowed lightdm to work, but after desktop finished loading, kicked back to lightdm again. xsession-errors was pointing at nepomukservicestub. I'm back on nouveau for the time being.
<trism> genii-around: yeah, the abi 13 was dropped in -ubuntu4 because there was a structure change that the nvidia guy was unaware of, and it caused the driver to call an invalid pointer and crash the server, it is supposed to be fixed in the version after 304.37
<trism> genii-around: it works for some things, but if you say, try to start firefox or run the unity desktop, it crashes immediately
<trism> genii-around: probably the same sort of issue in kde
<genii-around> trism: Yes, as soon as plasma-desktop finishes loading up, kicks out again
<genii-around> ( kde 4.9.0 )
<shadeslayer> anyone else seeing this : http://paste.kde.org/537338/
<shadeslayer> ( that's in a chroot btw )
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> it's a issue in cups
<shadeslayer> happens on my normal install as well
<trism> shadeslayer: kind of strange, initctl should be installed with upstart, so it should be there
<shadeslayer> trism: yeah, idk ... someone uploaded a new package
<shadeslayer> looks like somone tried to fix bug 1031583, but made a mistake somewhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031583 in cups (Ubuntu) "dmesg reports: apparmor="DENIED" for cupsd" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031583
<shadeslayer> the diff looks fairly non intrusive
<shadeslayer> the fun part is that I can't even install a earlier version
 * shadeslayer reports bug
<trism> shadeslayer: yeah I'm not sure that is the issue though, it upgraded fine here, is /sbin/initctl actually present? maybe a path issue?
<shadeslayer> % which initctl                                                                                                                                                                         shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> /sbin/initctl
<shadeslayer> so yeah
<trism> weird
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd at line 24: Invalid capability block_suspend.
<shadeslayer> maybe I need a newer apparmor
<shadeslayer> yeps
<shadeslayer> what's weird is that the chroot doesn't find initctl
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ahh figured it out
<trism> what was it? I could get the start to fail by adding an invalid apparmor option, but I couldn't get the initctl not found message
<shadeslayer> trism: dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<shadeslayer> ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl
<shadeslayer> don't think upstart will work in a chroot
<shadeslayer> which is probably why it failed
<peterrus> anyone currently using dropbox on quantal?
<peterrus> mine doesnt connect
<ior3k> working fine here
<peterrus> hm
<ironhalik> mine too
<ironhalik> but I installed it from their site, not via apt
<ironhalik> so you could try that
<FernandoMiguel> wow
<FernandoMiguel> my font just changed
<FernandoMiguel> peterrus: mine been like that for a few weeks
<ironhalik> Welcome to software quality assurance :>
<FernandoMiguel> both stable and forum build
<FernandoMiguel> I'm not sure what to think about the font S:
<FernandoMiguel> peterrus: dropbox still works fine
<FernandoMiguel> you just can't click on the notifications of changed files
<peterrus> ironhalik, did that as well still cant connect
<ironhalik> well, dunno - mine connects
<peterrus> I have no firewall enabled afaik
<peterrus> a mystery
<peterrus> unsolvable
<FernandoMiguel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FernandoMiguel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nautilus-dropbox_1.4.0-2_amd64.deb
<FernandoMiguel> let me try to downgrade nautilus dropb
<ironhalik> about mysteries - my main display randomly turns black ;>
<ironhalik> need to kill Xorg
<FernandoMiguel> only have the current version of nautilus-db
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<ironhalik> hmm, to be exact - I installed nautilus-dropbox, when I wanted to start it, it opened dropbox website, where I downloaded their package and installed
<FernandoMiguel> why is apt so bad in getting older versions :(
<peterrus> ironhalik, thats what I currently have, i am pretty sure it was updated a few days ago
<peterrus> hmm
<peterrus> it will just redownload the latest daemon from the site
<peterrus> so that does not work
<peterrus> this might just have something to do with a specific file it cant sync
<peterrus> I give up xd
<peterrus> removed my dropbox-dist and let it reinstall
<peterrus> removed .dropbox
<peterrus> tried previous version, which just downloads the latest daemon
<peterrus> time for the expirimental build
<peterrus> to no avail
<peterrus> ah
<peterrus> the ubuntu version of dropbox installs to /var/lib/.dropbox-dist
<peterrus> while dropbox's stock version installs to ~/.dropbox-dist
<FernandoMiguel> wut?
<peterrus> if you're trying to install the expirimental version over the stock version
<peterrus> remember that
<peterrus> still nothing solved though
<pinchmesh> lo all... can i symlink opensslv2 to v1?? Docs say the coding uses a different numbering system.
<pinchmesh> 12.04 comes with v1, but cad programs require v2
<pinchmesh> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<pinchmesh> worked about a week, then something changed...
<pinchmesh> now, errors about sslv2 not found, and multiple application/mime errors
<pinchmesh> screen has multiple lines and black areas that change in scale... so they are not in the files
<pinchmesh> happens with two different cad programs, so the problem is prolly the os.
<jtaylor> sslv2 is removed
<jtaylor> its deprecated since ages
<jtaylor> you should use v3
<pinchmesh> someone said maybe 5 years ago..
<pinchmesh> v2 is insecure anyway
<jtaylor> I think the only way to get v2 is back is recompile the package with support for it
<pinchmesh> 12.04 uses v1.0.0
<jtaylor> better bug the cad distributors to update
<pinchmesh> v2 sucks..
<pinchmesh> yeah, agree jtaylor
<pinchmesh> why would things work... then stop???
<jtaylor> support for v2 was removed in 11.10 or 12.04, don't remember
<pinchmesh> long time ago
<jtaylor> in ubuntu I mean, it was likely unsupported upstream much longer
<pinchmesh> ah, ok
<jtaylor> there is probably a simple --enable/disable flag in the build of the openssl package
<pinchmesh> there must be a setting somewhere to link v2 to v1
<jtaylor> but only do that if you really need to, as self built package don't profit from security support
<jtaylor> its v2 or v3
<jtaylor> its the ssl protocol version, its independend of the openssl version number
<jtaylor> 1.0.0 and the older 0.9.X both have v2 and v3, though since some time v2 is disabled
<pinchmesh> the package manager says i have v1
<pinchmesh> /var/cache/apt/archives/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.4_i386.deb
<pinchmesh> /usr/share/doc/libgnutls-openssl27/changelog.Debian.gz
<pinchmesh> sigh...
<pinchmesh> ahhh.. /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgnutls-openssl.so.27.0.0
<pinchmesh> but libc is also there..
<pinchmesh> maybe it just need to be renamed, or linked
<pinchmesh> path problem???
<jtaylor> no, you mix up version numbers
<jtaylor> the package version and the protocol version are two different things
<jtaylor> what kind of errors do you get?
<pinchmesh> SSLv2 client and server not found.... then a ton of application/mime errors
<jtaylor> yes there is no way around that besides recompiling
<pinchmesh> crap.... lots to lose
<pinchmesh> there's a lot of symlinks in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<jtaylor> yes thats how shared libraries work in distributions
<jtaylor> lots of symlinks
<jtaylor> there is one abi/api version, usually named .so.X which links to the actual library
<jtaylor> and .so which links to the newest available for development
<pinchmesh> ahhh, I forgot that
<pinchmesh> been a long time since I fooled with it
<pinchmesh> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       35 Aug  1 14:22 libssl.so -> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<pinchmesh> what about this??
<pinchmesh> look at the date
<jtaylor> what about it?
<pinchmesh> I'm wondering what has changed
<jtaylor> there was a security update in may that accidentally disabled TLS 1.1, but that was fixed quickly
<pinchmesh> k
<pinchmesh> whole bunch was changed this month
<pinchmesh> brb
<Dr_Willis> yea. webapps started working.. nvidia-current.. broke.. ;P
<Dr_Willis> but now i have a reddit webapp.. so  its all good. ;P
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-21
<phunyguy> Hello, I am having an issue with smbclient on 12.10 - when attempting to mount, I get "CIFS VFS: Connecting to DFS root not implemented yet" in dmesg.
<phunyguy> does that mean anything?
<penguin42> looks like other people with it
<penguin42> I see references to it in a 3.4.2 kernel - apparently fixed last month in 3.4.5 - I wonder if it's not in the 3.5.x ?
<phunyguy> yeah i saw the same thing on a fedora forum
<phunyguy> hmm apparently there were some updates since this daily build
<phunyguy> that could fix it, lol
<phunyguy> yeah the updates didnt fix
<scarrs> hello again... I need some assistance installing the nvidia driver... I need to know how to change the default run level in ubuntu so I don't boot into x. thanks in advance :)
<scarrs> (I changed the default run level in /etc/init/ "something or other" but it didn't change anything :(
<trism> scarrs: the nvidia driver won't work correctly in quantal until the version after 304.37 comes out, bug 1037896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037896
<scarrs> ty trism
<scarrs> trism: can you possibly help me be able to emulate compositioning for the cairo dock session :)?
<trism> scarrs: maybe xcompmgr?
<DracoDanLRPC> my background is in Red Hat, but I need to use ubuntu for a home project.  I seem to be stuck on kernel 3.5rc7 after having previously downloaded and manually installed the kernel, what's the best way to for it to download the latest standard kernel?
<DracoDanLRPC> a simple upgrade isn't doing it
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: what is: uname -a
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: basically you just need to make sure the correct kernel meta package is installed, and if using apt-get you will need: apt-get dist-upgrade
<DracoDanLRPC> Linux <you dont need to know my hostname :) > 3.5.0-030500rc7-generic #201207142035 SMP Sun Jul 15 00:35:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DracoDanLRPC> doing a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didnt help
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: make sure linux-image-generic is installed, latest ubuntu kernel is 3.5.0-11
<DracoDanLRPC> can you be more specific?  I'm guessing rpm -qa | grep linux-image-generic isn't gonna work on ubuntu :-)
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: dpkg -l 'linux-image*';
<DracoDanLRPC> damn, there are a lot of kernels installed...
<DracoDanLRPC> do I have to manually edit grub?
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: no, but 3.5.0-030500rc7 might sort before the ubuntu kernels, so it might be on the other kernels entry in grub
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: what is: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic; ?
<DracoDanLRPC> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<DracoDanLRPC> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: the Installed: specifically
<DracoDanLRPC> sorry, 3.5.0-11.11
<DracoDanLRPC> linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic:
<DracoDanLRPC>   Installed: 3.5.0-11.11
<DracoDanLRPC>   Candidate: 3.5.0-11.11
<DracoDanLRPC>   Version table:
<DracoDanLRPC>  *** 3.5.0-11.11 0
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: yeah that looks good, my guess is that the mainline kernel just sorts before it, so probably just need to select "Previous Linux Versions" or whatever it is called on grub
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: after that you can remove the mainline kernel and you should get the most up to date ubuntu kernels as the first entry
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: of course you could check /boot/grub/grub.cfg to verify
<DracoDanLRPC> I'm used to grub.conf, why did it have to change?
<DracoDanLRPC> can I manually edit grub.cfg?
<DracoDanLRPC> "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: not a good idea in general, it will be regenerated when a new kernel is installed
<DracoDanLRPC> okay, so how do I fix it?  I can't go and select the correct kernel on every boot
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: just do it once, then remove linux-image-3.5.0-030500rc7-generic and you should be good
<DracoDanLRPC> remove how? from grub.cfg?
<DracoDanLRPC> or remove the package?
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: no, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-030500rc7-generic
<DracoDanLRPC> gotcha, thanks :_)
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: I'd say do it before you change kernels, but dpkg complains
<DracoDanLRPC> :-)
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: though you can force it
<DracoDanLRPC> force it to remove the package for the kernel it's running? lol
<DracoDanLRPC> I've already booted into the correct kernel
<DracoDanLRPC> well, it's in the process
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: all set?
<DracoDanLRPC> trism: kinda, I tried to remove the extra kernels but dpkg -l still shows them...
<clearout> is anyone aware of the dependency issue with adobeflash-installer and libnspr4-0d?
<proti> morning.
<proti> May I have your help ? I need some hints to boot an ASUS N53SV into efi mode.
<proti> At this time I was able to boot only with noefi on the cmdline.
<proti> anybody there ?
<penguin42> no, we're all asleep
<smartboyhw> proti: What's your question>
<WarOfTheNerd> How is Alpha 3 for stability?
<WarOfTheNerd> I don't mind if I encounter something unusual, I survived glibc screwups in the past.... but wondering if it will be usable on install? ^.^
<smartboyhw> WarOfTheNerd: Alpha 3 is more stable then Alphas 1 and 2 at least:)
<WarOfTheNerd> smartboyhw, anything I should know of that's major?
<smartboyhw> WarOfTheNerd: What do you mean?
<smartboyhw> Maybe the kernel
<WarOfTheNerd> as in bug-wise
<smartboyhw> ?
<WarOfTheNerd> I've not suffered any issues with Fedora's 3.4.x or 3.5.x so I know I won't be bitten by the kernel
<smartboyhw> uh huh
<silverarrow> I have tested gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.6 packages with gnome-mplayer and it is broken for powerpc
<silverarrow> they have the same bug as 1.0.5 packages in precise
<silverarrow> trouble with browser embedded play
<silverarrow> not sure how to report back to the testing team
<silverarrow> hi howlymowly
<silverarrow> I made a report on launchpad, but then I wondered if the testing team would read it
<silverarrow> it was general Ubuntu, not 12.10 testing specific
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: Use packages.qa.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<silverarrow> hi
<smartboyhw> hi
<silverarrow> webapps or ubuntu-1 category
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> are gecko and mplayer web apps?
<silverarrow> impossible to use packages.qabuntu  ??
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: Why?
<silverarrow> lubuntu applications and packages are not listed?
<smartboyhw> Oh, it's been released.
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: It's for main packages, I think you'd better ask phillw in #lubuntu.
<Pici> Huh. lubuntu and ubuntu share the same repositories.
<silverarrow> they do
<silverarrow> but find gnome-mplayer on the qa.ubuntu
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: Anyway it's impossible now.
<silverarrow> life usually is
<smartboyhw> It's been released, I think
<silverarrow> which means bugs are not care about?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: No, it's just stopped.
<smartboyhw> I'll ask balloons about 15-30 minutes later about that
<silverarrow> I will return later then
<Pici> What do you mean by "it's stopped"?
<silverarrow> ppc users are so slack with reporting back
<smartboyhw> Well, look at http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> Thats just for things that are getting specific focus by the QA team./
<smartboyhw> Hmm, then I don't know, I'll ask balloons or phillw or gema or jibel...
<smartboyhw> Long list there:) LOL
<silverarrow> I did make a report on launchpad but it might have been the wrong section for quantal
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: Can I see the report?:)
<proti> smartboyhw: I cannot boot the install cd without noefi on the command line.
<proti> How should I debug that problem ?
<smartboyhw> proti: I think try to boot using the EFI shell...
<silverarrow> smartboyhw, hhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1039518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039518 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "gecko-mplayer / gnome-mplayer 1.0.6 do not work on ppc" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> I`m in xchat and I cant copy and paste
<silverarrow> which is so cumberson
<silverarrow> oh, even ubottu is up to date
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1039518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039518 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "gecko-mplayer / gnome-mplayer 1.0.6 do not work on ppc" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> smartboyhw, one h too many
<smartboyhw> What do you mean one h too many?
<proti> smartboyhw: Hum, grub-efi is starting ok. I got the selection menu (try ubuntu, install, memcheck).
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<proti> But then, Each entry I select leads to a black screen.
<proti> unless I put noefi in the params.
<proti> How efi shell could improve ?
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Maybe ask it in #ubuntu will be better, if not it is a BUG.
<proti> Ok, I'll try on ubuntu
<proti> btw, it's the same behaviour with precise and quantal.
<smartboyhw> That is a #ubuntu problem better then:)
<proti> ok
<proti> thanks for u time.
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<Debolaz> Can anyone remember the ID of the bug about the vmware/vbox breakage of Unity?
<Debolaz> I can't for the life of me find it in launchpad.
<Debolaz> Nevermind, it was just mentioned in another channel.
<BluesKaj> lightdm on KDE still crashes into 100 different image pieces at login , haven't tried kdm , or is it permanently replaced by lightdm ?
<BluesKaj> seems kdm crashes the same way as lightdm at login , so I have to login to the TTY and startx as the method get to the desktop
<BluesKaj> anyone else running kde on 12.10 encountering this ?
<genii-around> Ever since last round of updates getting "p11-kit: duplicate configured module: gnome-keyring.module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so" on apt-get update, whether p11-kit is installed or not.
<silverarrow> who is howard chan ?
<silverarrow> correcting me with bug reports
<silverarrow> smartboyhw?
<silverarrow> good to get things sorted out and corrected though
<penguin42> anyone seeing odd virtmanager behaviour on qq - it seems to be holding onto the focus when I wouldn't expect it to
<AlanBell> is it me or is quantal rather completely broken in virtualbox :(
<penguin42> AlanBell: I saw another report somewhere of some graphics problems - I run kvm here
<jibel_> AlanBell, it is broken and will be until llvmpipe support is stable and released
<jibel_> there is a version available for testing in a PPA that should work properly
<jibel_> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/08/call-for-testing-compiz-unity.html
<AlanBell> jibel_: ok, thanks for that
<AlanBell> I think I will be able to install it, I managed to get orca running and ubiquity
<AlanBell> accessibility testing has its value!
<AlanBell> grr, I think someone broke ubiquity
<AlanBell> so booting a live cd doesn't appear to start ubiquity now, goes to the desktop
<AlanBell> is that the final plan?
<penguin42> AlanBell: The Kubuntu one I've got from last month still shows both
<AlanBell> wow, this is broken :(
<AlanBell> funny because I am using Quantal daily on my production laptop
<penguin42> Well, that's what alpha releases are for
<marcus_____> I NEED HELP
<marcusDavidus> is any here ?
<marcusDavidus>  god damned worst support ever
<genii-around> Without knowing the question, how can anything useful be offered yet?
<marcusDavidus> question is how to install ati drivers
<marcusDavidus>  cuz nothing works
<marcusDavidus> and my laptop gettign overheat without it
<marcusDavidus> exacy when i try jokey its says package broken when try to install ati
<marcusDavidus>  same apt same aptitude same synaptics i can install any other package
<marcusDavidus>  same  touchpad control program is broked
<marcusDavidus>  it says its need xinput at last version 2.0 but ... version 2.0 is installed
<marcusDavidus> wow
<marcusDavidus> so any help
<marcusDavidus> 4?
<marcusDavidus> or at last point me to 2.10 forums
<marcusDavidus> cuz i cannto find anything
<marcusDavidus> nice support chanel ty vm
<marcusDavidus> going install real distro this si one epic fail
<marcusDavidus>  bye
<Pici> marcusDavidus: Not sure what you're expecting from a development release. Bugs should be expected.
<marcusDavidus> u joke right ? on my dekstop sabayon i got fresher versions and NEVER FUCKIGN SINGLE PROBLEM for 3 years on rolling istro
<marcusDavidus> and her ei found out already what is bug
<marcusDavidus> freeking abi13
<marcusDavidus>  why a hell in repos are drivers build against abi12 hen ther is xorg with abi 13 only avalible ?
<marcusDavidus>  dont understood that shiet
<marcusDavidus> and the problem is know for 2 monhts
<Pici> marcusDavidus: Please mind your language.  There is a known issue with drivers and xorg.
<marcusDavidus> right
<marcusDavidus> i installed  12.04 ... only 3.2 kernles installed 12.10 no drivers
<marcusDavidus>  epic distro
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Pici> If you don't like it, don't use it. But theres no sense in complaining here like that.
<marcusDavidus> i dont want to use it this is gf's laptop and she dont want gentoo or sabayon cuz its to hard for her
<marcusDavidus> o no really chooice
<AlanBell> so install 12.04 which is actually released
<marcusDavidus> to old kernel
<marcusDavidus> i try xorg edgers ppa maybe that help
<penguin42> what breaks with the old kernel?
<Debolaz> I just tried the unity testing ppa. It didn't go so well.... Well, it went better than the current 12.10, at least there were no flickering. But the launcher is invisible now. :)
<trism> Debolaz: might try a: unity --reset; I've had the launcher do that once or twice to me
<Debolaz> I'll try that the next time I boot into it.
<Debolaz> llvmp performance is also pretty poor, though its due to some very specific effects so I suspect if those are disabled when llvmpipe is active, the experience should be fine.
<Debolaz> Also, is llvmpipe force-enabled now even if 3D acceleration is available? (For the purpose of testing I presume)
<trism> I'm not exactly sure how to force it to run, I don't think it is used if you have acceleration
<Debolaz> Disabling 3D acceleration from vmware side makes no performance difference at all.
<Debolaz> So I'm assuming it's using llvmpipe.
<trism> there was some issue with vmware being discussed in -devel yesterday, so you may be stuck with llvmpipe there for now
<Debolaz> Well, that's not really a problem considering the only reason I'm using 12.10 at the moment is to test out llvmpipe. :-)
<trism> yeah I'd like to figure out how to force it to use llvmpipe to give it a try
<trism> comments in bug 1039157 discuss the vmware issue, apparently vmware-tools isn't building with the new xorg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039157 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware (Ubuntu) "vmwgfx kernel module not loaded by default" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039157
<LLStarks> latest update just trashed my fonts
<LLStarks> nice job desktop team
<MrChrisDruif> LLStarks; You can expect breakages in the development release.
<LLStarks> whataever happened to cadence lol
<marcus____> yeah installing freeking by compiling kernel also not working
<marcus____>  super duper installed all 386 libs all build items need and..
<marcus____>  dkms failed cheers pro distro
<marcus____> damn imposible to build fglrx
<marcus____> wow i build it eh he
<marcus____> anyone want builded fglrx drivers for 3.5 kernel ?
<semitones> how do you compile something as a regular user, and use it in that context?
<semitones> oops wrong channel
<FernandoMiguel> nn
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-22
<marcus_> anyone here got ANY IDEA HOW TO INSTALL ATI DIRVERS ?
<marcus_> i compiled it i patcjed it i fucking blow job it
<marcus_>  its installed bu crashing and fglrx not working
<marcus_> can i get an help her ei sit whole night and fuck with thta bs
<bazhang> marcus_, no cursing here
<marcus_> o0 also no help
<marcus_> also im downloading sabayon gf want or no i lsot way to much time on this pseudo distro  bye
<bazhang> bye
<ripps_cr48> Okay, my computer is really screwed, I'm unable to resolve any dns. I can only use the interet if I know the ip address, otherwise I'm stuck. I've tried killing and disabling dnsmasq, but I still can't get internet to work.
<ripps_cr48> I've already tried commenting out dns=dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf, and then restarting network-manager. But, it still doesn't work. At this point, I can't even update my computer. Is there a bad package that caused this? It was working before I updated my computer and restarted.
<zorael> Can anyone confirm that the proprietary nvidia driver still doesn't work well/at all with quantal xorg?
<Varikonniemi> when will the 12.10 daily build alternative installs be available?
<Varikonniemi> i think it is a shame mdadm does not come optional in the desktop version like in fedora
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<philinux> BluesKaj: Hiya, have you tried to run libreoffice at all?
<BluesKaj> philinux, yes i tried a couple of small tests on it, seemed fine , but that's no guarantee all be well with your setup.
<BluesKaj> philinux, I've heard very few negatives about LO though.
<philinux> BluesKaj: clean install but fails to run.
<philinux> errors from terminal too
<BluesKaj> philinux, have you tried from the command line to see what fails
<philinux> BluesKaj: yep same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1029464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029464 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<philinux> I've added my terminal errors to the bug
<BluesKaj> philinux, which desktop ?
<philinux> BluesKaj: unity 64 bit
<BluesKaj> philinux, looks like a system call is failing , something Iknow very little about
<philinux> BluesKaj: so yours works. Was it an upgrade or clean install
<BluesKaj> yes philinux , but i run kde , so my setup is obviously different
<philinux> Ah ok. Sit back and wait for a fix then
<BluesKaj> philinux, have you upgraded lately ?
<philinux> BluesKaj: Every day lol
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<philinux> Sometimes twice a day ;)
<CharlieSu> Has anyone experienced this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/967410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967410 in samba (Ubuntu Quantal) "Windows clients cannot connect to shared printers " [High,Confirmed]
<dupondje> Which filesystems can you make on raw disks (without partitions)?
<penguin42> most I think
<dupondje> penguin42: you know if there is some documentation on this ?
<dupondje> its really partitionless right? Its not that the partition or something is hidden right? :)
<genii-around> You can just do like mkfs.whatever /dev/sda  for instance
<dupondje> genii-around: I know that works for XFS, but does not for extX I tought?
<genii-around> Well, I wouldn't do it there on sda since the MBR will be overwritten. But others, sure
<genii-around> dupondje: We have several hd here formatted this way in ext3, also we reduce superuser-reserved space to almost nothing
<dupondje> genii-around: oh ok :) you know if there is some documentation on the internal working of it ?
<dupondje> i'm right that there is no single partition involved in it? (even not a hidden one or so ...)
<penguin42> dupondje: Yeh it works on ext just fine - I'm not sure the installer would let you do it through the GUI etc though
<penguin42> dupondje: and don't try and boot off that drive
<genii-around> dupondje: I'm not aware of any documentation on the subject... however, empirically I know this works.
<penguin42> dupondje: The rule as far as I know is that a filesystem must be on a block device; raw disks are block devices, so are partitions
<penguin42> ...or a loop back that although it's a file pretends to be a block device
<genii-around> Since the automounter tries to deduce what fs to try from partition type, this doesn't work. But if you just specify in fstab the entire drive like sdb and fs there, it mounts fine. You can also fsck it like normal
<dupondje> ok thanks for the information :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Now, why do you want to do it?
<dupondje> penguin42: Take a virtual server, a 50GB disk, with 1 partition mounted
<dupondje> now you want to resize it to 100GB
<dupondje> with a partition, you need to resize the partition, and yep ... REBOOT
<dupondje> without a partition, you can resize, resize the filesystem
<dupondje> and indeed, NO reboot :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Ah right
<penguin42> dupondje: You can use lvm on the disk
<dupondje> but if you pvcreate  on a partition, you have same issue ... :)
<penguin42> right, but you can pvcreate on the raw disk
<penguin42> dupondje: I think there was some work to try and allow resize of a partition while active - I don't know how far it got
<penguin42> dupondje: Also, out of interest, which VM system are you using and does it just detect the grown disk transparently?
<dupondje> penguin42: on raw disk indeed, but thats partitionless also :) so see my original question
<penguin42> dupondje: lvm on raw disk is less unusual than filesystem on raw disk
<dupondje> ESXi, doesn't detect change automaticly, but you can force a rescan trough /sys/class/scsi_device/device/rescan :)
<penguin42> nod
<dupondje> then pvresize on the disk, and its ALL RIGHT :)
<penguin42> yep
<genii-around> Is there any word on when/if the nvidia driver will work soon with xorg again?
<bekks> genii-around: It works, here.
<trism> bekks: *starts firefox, crashes xorg* not quite
<genii-around> bekks: As late as yesterday I was still getting booted back to lightdm every time. Had to switch to the nouveau which has a lot of tearing here on fullscreen playback, etc. I did see there was an xorg update today though, perhaps I'll try again
<genii-around> trism: In my case with Kubuntu, as soon as plasma-desktop finishes loading... boom back to the dm
<genii-around> No chance to fire up anything, let alone firefox....
<trism> genii-around: yeah same here if I try to start unity, this is from the (no effects) gnome-panel session
<genii-around> Hm. Guess I'll stay with the nouveau for now until it's sorted then.
<trism> genii-around: keeping an eye on new nvidia releases but haven't seen anything yet
<ianliu> After upgrading, I cant login anymore. Lightdm do appear, but after I type in my pass, it returns to lightdm. The same happens if I start gdm from a TTY
<penguin42> ianliu: Will it let you choose Ubuntu2d and log in?
<ianliu> penguin42: no, there is no Ubuntu 2d anymore
<genii-around> ianliu: Are you using nvidia ?
<ianliu> genii-around: yes, I have NVIDIA
<genii-around> ianliu: If you are running the proprietary driver I would suggest to revert to nouveau for the time being... there is currently a problem with nvidia-current and xorg
<ianliu> genii-around: I see. Do you know how I do this with the command line?
<ianliu> I'm actually stuck in a TTY as I can't login
<genii-around> ianliu: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current    . Then as well, if you have something like nomodeset in your grub setup, to remove that from /etc/default/grub  and do sudo update-grub
<genii-around> ianliu: If you have also an xorg.conf in /etc/X11  to rename it for the time being also
<penguin42> ianliu: I'm not sure of the syntax but you should be able to do it with jockey-text if you installed it via additional-drivers
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah the nouveau driver is doing the job here ok
<ianliu> genii-around: I've uninstalled all nvidia packages in my machine, I will reboot. thanks!
<icewalls123> hi people
<axiomfinity> the unity dock should be more like os/x
<axiomfinity> hierarchal menus
<axiomfinity> yada yada
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-23
<johnjohn101> is 12.10 ready to roll again in vmware and virtualbox?
<Walther> Hm, is there a documented power regression in 12.10?
<Walther> I can barely take 2h out of my laptop's battery
<Walther> I used to have >4.5h
<ActionParsnip> Walther: do you use hybrid GPUs?
<Walther> ActionParsnip: lspci | grep NVIDIA shows for example this
<Walther> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation ION LE VGA (rev b1)
<Walther> lscpu - Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Walther> also, currently without nvidia-current as it has unmet dependencies
<ActionParsnip> Walther: what about just:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Walther> nvidia's the only one
<ActionParsnip> ok that's good
<ActionParsnip> all I can suggest is report a bug
<Walther> hm
<Walther> it might be related to not having the correct driver though
<Walther> so perhaps I just need to wait until the driver arrives
<Walther> as afaik the unity 3d uses some new wrapper to handle the drawing on "old hardware"
<Walther> it might be that it is heavy on the CPU (at least my loads are pretty high occasionally and the UX is laggy)
<Walther> welp, I'll keep updating and upgrading and dist-upgrading :)
<Walther> Also, do you happen to know what is wrong with the lscpu
<Walther> it just throws a core dump
<Walther> (also, system monitor uses an awful lot of CPU)
<ActionParsnip> Walther: have you tried the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh, more stable)
<Walther> No, I tend to stick with the official repos as much as possible
<ActionParsnip> Walther: it may get the driver installed ok
<Walther> hmm
<Walther> well, someone here mentioned that the nvidia-current should become installable "shortly"
<Walther> (I mean, feature freeze already happened, right?)
<ActionParsnip> could hang fire then
<ActionParsnip> see what happens
<arunkumar413> hi, i just installed the latest development version of ubuntu. Let me know how to test and report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> use the OS and report bugs when you see the OS misbehaving
<smartboyhw> arunkumar413: Use ubuntu-bug
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey smartboyhw
<johnjohn101> glad to see 12.10 making so much progress.  going to be yet another outstanding release.
<smartboyhw> johnjohn101: :)
<BluesKaj> lightdm still pixelating the login page here , totally unreadable on (KDE) , gotta TTY and startx to get the desktop
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: tried GDM instead, se if its the same?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, gdm , kdm all the dms are the same
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: ok :(
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, we replied to that bug about the FF patch for getting a native handle
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-24
<cc11rocks> True/false : Ubuntu 12.10 will include GRUB 2.00? If so, when will it be updated (Beta 1, etc)?
<cc11rocks> Or will Ubuntu ditch GRUB completely due to EFI issues?
<TJ-> We already use GRUB2 cc ... in 12.04
<cc11rocks> TJ- Distrowatch says it's stuck in 1.99... (which is Grub 2, I'm talking about Grub 2.00)
<TJ-> Well there's not much difference!
<cc11rocks> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<cc11rocks> Grub 1.99 release date May 2011...Grub 2.00 release date June 2012...I hope there is a different
<cc11rocks> *difference
<burner> is it just me or is the screen management (resolutions and placement) somewhat limited... i can't figure out how to swap left and right...  used to use nvidia-settings but I see that nvidia-current won't install so I assume I'm on nouveau
<jbicha> burner: you can drag one monitor in the widget to the left of the other to switch them
<burner> no such thing when i go to settings -> display
<jbicha> http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/display-dual-monitors.html
<burner> what can i run from alt+f2 do get a decent dialog like that
<jbicha> watch the video at that link :)
<burner> i don't have that dialog to change the display anymore in quantal
<burner> i used to have that in precise
 * burner shrugs
<jbicha> type Displays into the Dash
<burner> what from term?
<TJ-> burner: I *think* you can start it using "gnome-control-panel -display"
<burner> hrm... well i use xfce :\
<burner> i'm having a tough time finding it... oh well :\
<jbicha> gnome-control-center display
<jbicha> but Xubuntu might use something different (if you don't specify we assume you are using Unity)
<micahg> burner: yeah, the xfce tool might be limited, I suggest arandr
<flatlined_at_daw> k
<flatlined_at_daw> bcm-4311 - i can get it to work though upgrading past 10.10 but new 12.10 install fails to activation its propitiatory driver in the software sources gui
<jokerdino> is unity-lens-video not working for any of you?
<jokerdino> it seems to be installed but it doesn't appear in the dash.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How goes?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i found the standup my nick comes from if you wanna see?
<BluesKaj> sure ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/206642
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, just fine thanks , and you ?
<ActionParsnip> go to about 2 mins if you don't like the style, its weird but I like it
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good. I'm enjoying Android 4.0.3 on my Galaxy S i9000 =)
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: do you have transdroid / torrentfu installed :)
<MrChrisDruif> No, I want to install cm9
<MrChrisDruif> Transdroid and torrentfu I never heard about?
<histo> MrChrisDruif: does that device have NFC?
<MrChrisDruif> histo; I think not, it's the oldest Samsung Galaxy S (model i9000)
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe worth mentioning: after 1d 7h 27m 18s I still have about 15% battery left. I didn't get that mileage with the stock rom!
<MrChrisDruif> And it's speedy again.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah , different but I have a difficult time with some british dialects , especilly the clipped kibd where half thew words get swallowed before the word is pronounced , my brain has a hard time filling in the blanks
<ActionParsnip> hehe, its fast
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Which one do you mean by that accent?
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/206642
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off again.
<penguin42> hmm, that's fast and somewhat chaotic, but I don't think that's the actual accent
<Walther> stick
<smartboyhw> Walther: What do you mean?
<Walther> nevermind, I just failed bigtime with /foreach :D
<Walther> in irssi
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, ping
<Ephexeve> is it my impression or Ubuntu 12.10 hasn't got the bar anymore? Is it back to gnome 2?
<ior3k> the bar?
<edgy> Hi, I tried kde telepathy and kopete but cannot connect to my gtalk account
<johnjohn101> i'm thinking of reloading 12.10 into a vmware machine this weekend. have all the issues with vm machines been resolved yet?
<jfi> johnjohn101, I don't know for vmware, but at least the graphical issue with virtualbox has been fixed recently
<opensshd> hi
<opensshd> having an issue in quantal after upgrade
<opensshd> mounting ntfs partitions are incrementing the mnt point... ie: /media/myuser/data1, data2, data3 on successive mounts.
<wilee-nilee> opensshd, you added the NTFS to fstab?
<opensshd> no
<wilee-nilee> no ah you are mounting from the terminal?
<opensshd> no, mounting it through nautilus - never had an issue with it before upgrade from 12.04
<opensshd> how do i configure fstab, not seeing a conf
<opensshd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011498
<opensshd> ah just edit fstab...
<opensshd> there are three lines in here - look spec. do i need to add something to stop nautilus from incrementing the mount point everytime i mount ntfs partitions?
<johnjohn101> jfl: tx
<edgy> Hi, can some one try to connect to gtalk and confirm there is a bug cannot connect?
<opensshd> google talk?
<johnjohn101> sorry to report that 12.10 does not run on vmware player as of the daily build i downloaded today..  just informational.
<ironhalik> Hmm, I got confused - with nautilus reverted - what are the changes in 12.10? :>
<Debolaz> johnjohn101: Its a known issue.
<Debolaz> johnjohn101: Everything graphics seems to be screwy at the moment.
<johnjohn101> Debolaz:  i was talking to someone here who said they didn't not know for sure.  I didnt' remember who it was, so i broadcast it
<genii-around> Has bug 1019079 been fixed yet for nvidia-current 304.32 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019079 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "[quantal] nvidia-current-updates needs rebuilt for Xserver 1.12" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019079
<trism> genii-around: yeah it already had the rebuild, we are currently stuck with bug 1037896 (though the workaround in comment #13 is working nicely for the moment)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately when using 2D desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037896
<yofel> genii-around: from what I see the ABI mismatch is still there, nvidia wants ABI 11 or 12, X provides ABI 13
<trism> yofel: it was removed on purpose because of the bug I linked above, not the same bug
<yofel> aah
<genii-around> OK, thanks!
<ironhalik> I liked nautilus 3.5 :/
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-25
<godgryphon> I have a really basic problem, but I've checked the forums and can't seem to find an answer. I upgraded my 12.04 installation to 12.10, and now it appears that my windows have the light grey color of KDE. Not the window borders, but where the content itself is. Is there an area where I can change this?
<godgryphon> Also; My right click menu resembles KDE as well.
<godgryphon> This is in Unity by the way.
 * penguin42 is running KDE so it all looks like KDE, sorry can't really help
<godgryphon> It's all good, I've been using KDE quite a bit as well. 4.9 is really wonderful, but I'd like my unity not to use the same style
<godgryphon> :P
<penguin42> hmm, have you got a load of the KDE packages installed on that machine?
<godgryphon> The Kubuntu meta package, so I'd say so.
<penguin42> I wonder if for some reason you're using something like the KDE Gtk style; the one where when you run Gnome apps in KDE it can try and use a similar style
<godgryphon> Yeah, but it occurs in teamspeak too, which is a binary and not really integrated into the system.
<godgryphon> I'm not sure if it's built on GTK or Qt4
<godgryphon> Possibly neither.
<penguin42> odd
<godgryphon> My icons are still from the Gtk theme, so it's a little strange.
<gnomefreak> anyting i should be aware of that borked?
<fm_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-rakia/+bug/1041470 occurs often to me. however I am duped on a private bug I guess. can i do anything to see it?
<ubottu> Error: Bug #1041470 is a duplicate of bug #1020962, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020962)
<fm_> should ubuntu online accounts and empathy be working at the moment?
<fm_> since an update two days ago none of my accounts work anymore. although I had to reenter all of them ...
<fm_> what do i have to install to get webbapps working on 12.10?
<fm_> i have installed libunity-webapps0 unity-webapps-service xul-ext-webaccounts
 * gnomefreak not sure what a ebapp os
<gnomefreak> not sure what a webapps is
<fm_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ubuntu-unveil-new-web-apps-feature-for-12-10 @gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> fm_: thanks
<fm_> by now this feature should have landed in quantal.
<fm_> but for me the dialog -- asking to integrate as webapp -- just never appears :-(
<gnomefreak> so i dont need to add the ppa"
<fm_> that is what i assumed. but i thought people in here would now the current state ... ;)
<gnomefreak> looks like i have to
<gnomefreak> i really hate adding repos using apt
<fm_> gnomefreak: does it work for you?
<gnomefreak> fm_: cant try it today im getting tired
<gnomefreak> fm_: keep on mond that it only works on 33 sites at the moment
<gnomefreak> in mind even
<fm_> i cannot even get it to work at all
<fm_> but i will wait reporting bugs until it is integrated into 12.10
<fm_> if that is still planned
<daniel> Hi everyone, I'm having some trouble with vitables and nedd some help to figure out if it's a bug or user error :P
<daniel> When I run it i get lots of(python:15359): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed and X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9
<daniel> And unity slows down to a crawl
<daniel> And here are all the error messages it spots out
<daniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165973/
<daniel> Everything else works fine, so this seems like a bug, right?
<daniel> I'm going to continue the monologue, this package haven't change since 11.10 where I remember it working, so something else must have change?
<gnomefreak> daniel: file a bug on it
 * gnomefreak out
<daniel> Thank you, they don't use launchpad, should I file upstream?
<danny> how do i make it so i get the latest experimental updates via the command line
<bazhang> danny, what do you mean by experimental
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
 * penguin42 wonders why KDE has started asking to mount my crypted disk when I login, it's not marked that way 
<Darxus> I have precise installed on another partition, I'm trying to upgrade it to quantal via chroot, and do-release-upgrade -d is giving me: "Must be connected to a terminal.".  What does do-release-upgrade actually do?  Should I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and do an upgrade like we did years ago?
<penguin42> Darxus: do-release-upgrade tends to pull in a few other fixes
<Darxus> Ugh.
<Darxus> So how do I get it to work in a chroot?
<penguin42> Darxus: Things which for one reason or another were a pain to fit into a package
<penguin42> Darxus: Hmm, have you got /proc, /dev and /sys and /dev/pts mounted in the chroot?
<Darxus> Not all of them, will try the rest, thanks.
<penguin42> if it's moaning about terminal /dev/pts is probably the culprit
<Darxus> Nice, thanks.
<Darxus> Yay!  That seems to have gotten me past that step, thank you very much.  I... really should've tried that already.
<Darxus> I had only mounted proc.
<fm_> when will the webapps be merged into 12.10?
<fm_> i.e. the unity integration for notifications etc of websites...
<penguin42> AlanBell: You asked the other day about whether the install should ask you try/install - the daily I just downloaded still asks
<penguin42> AlanBell: Although the 'try' has given me a desktop with just the Examples/Install buttons - nothing else, and software centre crashed
<Walther> Okay, there's a regression with the keyboard shortcuts in the somewhat newest version
<Walther> I can't fire up a terminal with ctrl-alt-t
<Walther> even though I manually set that again
<Walther> last updated&upgraded yesterday
<Walther> really really annoying
<Walther> as I use terminals all the time
<Walther> has anyone else noticed?
<penguin42> if I could get a Gui in my unity vm I just installed I'd check
<penguin42> nope, even with updates - I don't get anything except the shaded background and the right button menu
<Walther> weird
<Walther> must be an issue with running it as a VM then
<penguin42> Walther: I think it's just a case of having removed unityt2d the unity3d isn't really coping yet
<penguin42> hmm, it hadn't actually installed 'unity' - if I do, it starts up and immediately crashes; oh well - try another one in a week or so
<fm_> anyone not seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1041354 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041354 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service since yesterday uses ~100% CPU, may be related to LibreOffice" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dylan-m> Hey, can anyone confirm that "update-manager -d" from Precise isn't doing anything?
<Walther> dylan-m: I had that at some point, then suddenly it worked
<Walther> dylan-m: just keep apt-get updating i guess
<Walther> perhaps the packages will be the right way some morning :P
<dylan-m> Walther: Hmm… strange. Okay, thanks :)
<Walther> that's the best answer I can give
<Walther> no probs
<wilee-nilee> dylan-m, Gop to software sources and set the update for any.
<wilee-nilee> Go*
<Walther> yeah there's also that, did you forget to tick it?
<wilee-nilee> worked here after changing that with LTS no dice.
<Walther> but -d should flip that anyway
<FernandoMiguel> YAY
<wilee-nilee> I would think so.
<FernandoMiguel> nautilus is back to it's old self
<FernandoMiguel> glad they reverted it :D
<Walther> (yeah and it forgot my ftp bookmarks, mur.)
<dylan-m> wilee-nilee: Oh my, I can't believe I left that on LTS. I must be slipping :o
<dylan-m> Thank you!
<wilee-nilee> dylan-m, no problem.
<phillw> Hi guys, I've suggested Ubiquity... http://pastebin.com/Z0wCgj0B
<phillw> anyone want more info from the tester?
<penguin42> phillw: The fontconfig bit is a redherring
<penguin42> phillw: Everything is moaning about fontconfig but carrying on; so it's something separate
<phillw> penguin42: it appears to be stopping the installation? Lars is a fairly experienced tester, what more do you need?
<penguin42> phillw: can he get to a text shell at that point?
<phillw> I'll have to email him - he is not IRC person
<phillw> if he can, what do you need?
<penguin42> phillw: If he can get to a text shell and bring up networking then get him to run   ubuntu-bug ubiquity   and it'll post a load of stuff to launchpad
<ActionParsnip> phillw: did you update ubiquity before kicking it off?
<phillw> penguin42: that is what I suggested to him :)
<penguin42> phillw: If not it's a little difficult; I'd make more of a guess in terms of X/graphics issues - when he says old, how old/what spec?
<phillw> I just wanted to check if i was on the correct track to get the data you need.
<phillw> it is not within the bounds of possibiliiity that it is the PAE/ non-PAE kernel etc. But I'd have expected it to complain long before that?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> phillw: I'd get an lspci from it, and a cat /proc/cpuinfo if there is no way of getting the network and doing an ubuntu-bug from it
<phillw> penguin42: thanks, I've updated the email. I do wish they would onto IRC, but that is their decision. I just try to get the information you guys need as quickly as possible.
<phillw> you can always nag him via lars.nooden@gmail.com he is a QA person
<phillw> hi, which team is SRU for 12.04?
<apophis_> hi
<apophis_> just upgraded to 3.6 rc3 and now can only log into gnome 2d (no effects)
<apophis_> using nvidia driver.
<apophis_> any help with this?
<apophis_> quantal
<apophis_> plox :)
<opensshd> oh... just found dist-upgrades... installing glapi
<Walther> Also, just curious, what is with the /media/MountedUSB becoming /run/user/media/MountedUSB?
<Walther> or something like that
<phillw> penguin42: I need to hit sleep, have a try at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1041625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041625 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Fontconfig warning in lubuntu i386" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> the tester will give more details if asked
<phibxr> Walther, Which distribution are we talking about? I think I saw that in Fedora 17.
<Walther> well, ubuntu+1, as in, 12.10
<Walther> Oh, it has changed
<Walther> now the behaviour is /media/walther/Nokia\ N9
<Walther> makes more sense
<Walther> now this is a sensible addition
<Walther> the /run/....... was a bit too complicated
<jbicha> /run/media/username is "upstream" now in udisks2 but reverted for Debian & Ubuntu
<penguin42> yeuch, a unichrome
<penguin42> phillw: I've tweaked the report and asked him to add some info
<penguin42> phillw: gut feel is it doesn't like his unichrom video, but we'll see what the logs have to say
<phillw> penguin42: he is a good tester, so do not be worried about asking for more stuff :)
<c_smith> hey, I noticed that the latest daily image allows encryption of more than just the home folder, gotta say, that's a nice touch.
 * c_smith wonders what was holding that back
<penguin42> c_smith: I think that's luks encryption; it's been in the text installer for a while I think, but it's a completely different mechanism
<c_smith> penguin42, good point.
<c_smith> still, like I said, including it in the main installer is a nice touch, agreed?
<penguin42> definitely
<penguin42> it'll make life a lot easier for my work machine; we're required to have full disk encryption
<c_smith> though the wiki lists it as only on the Alternate installer.....
<c_smith> even for 12.10
<trism> c_smith: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks (plus the plan was to drop the alternate as well, don't know if that is still happening)
<c_smith> hmmmm.... interesting,
<c_smith> still, it's also nice if one is paranoid about people getting a hold of a laptop and wreaking havoc on it (like I am)
<c_smith> still, Plymouth looks to be working, but I managed to botch up my sound system (all my doing this time) so gives me more reason to run a test on whether I can set up more that 3 partitions in the encrypted setup.
<c_smith> *more than 2
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-26
<c_smith> this time I'm playing it safe and md5summing the iso (ended up starting with close to no GUI, which is tough to fix without figuring out what is missing)
 * c_smith is probably talking too much
<penguin42> c_smith: By close to no GUI do you mean you got the background, the icon for the installer, an icon for the example but nothing else?
<c_smith> yep, which persisted after rebooting into the installation.
<c_smith> Unity turned out to not have been installed.
<penguin42> c_smith: Was that in a VM or on real hardware ?
<penguin42> yeh, it hadn't installed unity for me either, when I did install unity it crashed almost immediately after boot
<c_smith> hmmmm.... doesn't crash for me.
<c_smith> but like I said, ALSA messed up.
<penguin42> c_smith: was this on a vm or real hardware?
<c_smith> *Pulse, not ALSA
<c_smith> real hardware.
<penguin42> hmm, ok, so the unity not installing wasn't a vm thing
<c_smith> my laptop is not of the quality required for even remotely fast VM.
<penguin42> I thought it might be on the basis it had no 3d hardware so might be a left over from trying to use unity2d
<c_smith> from what I hear, they're looking to implement a LLVM Pipe
<c_smith> for Unity and some other stuff.
<penguin42> yeh, I wanted to try that, but didn't get far enough to figure out if they had
<c_smith> well, gonna see if the ISO changed from this morning, I don't know when they upload the ISOs.
<c_smith> and I'm also reinstalling to put Pulse back.
<penguin42> c_smith: This is on the 64bit desktop iso with the md5 b388656967b60f8e312a3836c6ca33d8
<c_smith> from this morning?
<c_smith> if so, the new one is 1882fb56ee352dda80bdc14d4ba37c7ed34456a2  sha1
<c_smith> that md5 matches.
<c_smith> though.
<penguin42> so does your sha :-)
<c_smith> yep.
<c_smith> looks like the issue will persist.
<penguin42> c_smith: I guess just sit back and wait for a few days before someone hits it with a spanner
<c_smith> either way, I also want to try and put the Webapps in without the ppa (as I see they are available, but ppa-purge wants to delete a lot more than just the webapps integration, most of which isn't related.)
<penguin42> what is webapps?
<c_smith> let me get a blog post of it up.
<c_smith> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ubuntu-unveil-new-web-apps-feature-for-12-10
<c_smith> there you are.
<penguin42> Thanks
<c_smith> no prob
<c_smith> it looks like it'll be nice, yet completely optional.
<penguin42> yeh that does look neat
<c_smith> it is.
<c_smith> well, I'm off to start with a fresh install.
<penguin42> good luck :-)
<Daekdroom> Are webapps in the repo already?
<Daekdroom> *repos
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> !info unity-webapps-service
<ubottu> Package unity-webapps-service does not exist in precise
<Daekdroom> I'm not wondering about precise, bad bot! :(
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-webapps
<Daekdroom> Why do I have the impression I'm using outdated repos in Quantal?
<Daekdroom> and I can't even start Software Sources to try and change them.
<penguin42> it's all a bit broken at the moment
<Daekdroom> Yeah, but the lack of updates lately is striking me as odd and so is the fact that I just installed webapps 1.9.1~something instead of 2.0.1
<penguin42> I'm getting loads of updates on my Kubuntu quantal box - KDE and non
<Daekdroom> There might be something wrong with the Brazilian mirrors. I'll change it to the main archives manually.
<penguin42> right, bed
<Daekdroom> 382 updates available.
<Daekdroom> The new online accounts thing looks neat.
<Daekdroom> Too bad I cannot choose which apps to integrate an account to.
<Daekdroom> and Gwibber is really bad for using Facebook.
<Darxus> dbus-daemon is using 100% of one of my cpu cores :/
<jbicha> Darxus: you don't happen to have been using LibreOffice?
<vivid> any idea when there will be a nouveau or nvidia update? im not able to startx with either of them at the moment.
<vivid> or the 304.37 driver that supports abi 13
<Darxus> jbicha: No.
<trism> vivid: bug 1037896 for the nvidia driver, timeframe, unknown (maybe, "soon"), don't know about nouveau
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately when using 2D desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037896
<vivid> nouveau should work....unless youre on geforce 560....gg
 * gnomefreak loves cntrl+pageup or cntrl+pagedown :)
<Walther> Does anyone have any idea about the keyboard shortcut regression?
<Walther> as in, ctrl-alt-t doesn't launch a terminal even though I re-set it in settings
<Walther> So, does anyone know anything about the keyboard shortcut regression?
<Walther> ctrl-alt-t doesn't fire up a terminal
<Walther> even though I re-set it in settings
<ActionParsnip> Walther: if you use terminal a lot, I suggest you install guake
<ActionParsnip> Walther: or yakuake if you use kde
<Walther> I rather like gnome-terminal for its color scheme
<Walther> and font
<Walther> would definitely prefer getting the hotkey fixed :)
<ActionParsnip> Walther: how do you mean colour scheme?
<Walther> ...irrelevant to this argument
<ActionParsnip> Walther: its just a super convenient terminal
<Walther> I don't want a new terminal
<Walther> I want my keyboard shortcut back.
<ActionParsnip> Walther: then I suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Walther: I'd try it before you shoot it down :)
<Walther> Also, has anyone else noticed deaths of trackpads on laptops?
<Walther> I'm getting mouse freezes every now and then
<ActionParsnip> Walther: what make and model system please?
<Walther> funny enough, clicking works, moving the mouse doesn't
<Walther> Samsung N510
<Walther> ...going for a reboot to get my trackpad back
<ActionParsnip> Walther: http://pastie.org/4590171
<Walther> two finger scroll etc works fine when they work
<Walther> I just get an occasional total freeze, the mouse won't move at all
<ActionParsnip> Walther: its worth trying, the settings will be lost on reboot
<phillw> hi guys, penguin42 asked for some more information on bug 1041625 this has now been provided, is there anything else from the tester you kind people need?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041625 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "X not starting after install / Fontconfig warning in lubuntu i386" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041625
<ActionParsnip> phillw: which GPU?
<ActionParsnip> phillw: try the boot option: nomodeset
<Walther> How long until the nvidia-current package can be installed?
<Walther>  nvidia-current : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or
<Walther>                            xorg-video-abi-12 but it is not installable
<BluesKaj> HI all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<Walther> Does anyone have an idea when the nvidia-current issue will be fixed?
<Walther> It still depends on xorg-video-abi-12 which cannot be installed
<BluesKaj> yes , Walther i was about to ask that same question , I haven't heard anything. We may have to wait til the beta release on Sept 6
<ActionParsnip> could use the xorg edgers UPDATE ppa, less fresh, more stable
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip:  oddly enough the nouveau driver seems to be holding it's own here
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: even with fullscreen HD vids?
<BluesKaj> does everything I ask ,..fullscrn on this plasma tv , no probs
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i'd use that then, may try it myself later just for kicks
<BluesKaj> 3D , DR  , just an elcheapo nvidia 8400gs . works well
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: nice, i'm on a 6150LE, may have to try it out :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip:  that shoulod be fine
 * penguin42 only has one nvidia machine, with an old nvidia card in, and surprisingly nouveau does actually work now
<ActionParsnip> yeah, its not bad, kicks up my cpu and stuff but it's getting replaced once i get some cash
<Walther> for me it's a bit bigger issue as I currently only have my netbook for use
<Walther> which has nvidia ion
<BluesKaj> Walther:  are you running the regular ubuntu in netbook mode , or is that option even available anymore ?
<trijntje> Hi all, I've just installed ubuntu server via netboot, but I have no network connection after install
<trijntje> i've done 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' and now eth0 shows up in ifconfig, but I still have no network connection. What can I do to fix this?
<Walther> BluesKaj: iirc the netbook remix lasted for only a release or two
<Walther> BluesKaj: regular ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: what network chip?
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: MacPhyter DP83815
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: ok, run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line for the device
<trijntje> product: DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller
<penguin42> trijntje: When you say 'no network connection' - what do you mean exactly? Does /sbin/ifconfig show an ip address ? can you ping your router?
<trijntje> penguin42: ifconfig doesnt show an ip adress, and ping says "connect: Network unreachable"
<Walther> ...just to mention the basics, have you checked your cable?
<Walther> sometimes problems are simpler than you might think
<trijntje> Walther: i've just installed ubuntu server  via netboot, so i don't think it's a problem with the network cable
<Walther> trijntje: Just wanted to start with the basics
<Walther> anyway, got to go to the store and get some food before it closes
<Walther> hope you guys can fix it
<penguin42> trijntje: What does /etc/network/interfaces have to say - are you expecting it to dhcp?
<trijntje> penguin42: ah, that file has listing for lo and em10, but not eth0.
<trijntje> I remember now that during install it saw the wired network interface as 'em10'
<penguin42> trijntje: That's an odd name - is this an unusual type of machine or a vm or something?
<penguin42> trijntje: Can you report a bug on it, include the original/broken /etc/network/interfaces - the installer should get it right
<trijntje> its an old laptop, designed for windows xp. I've installed Quantal on it numerous times, this is the first time I dont get a network
<penguin42> trijntje: Is this the 1st time you net installed?
<trijntje> penguin42: no, i've been testing net installs for all flavours, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, and now server
<penguin42> trijntje: So it's just the server install that broke in this way?
<trijntje> yes
<penguin42> trijntje: Best to report it
<penguin42> (Hmm which installer package does server use?)
<bobweaver> anyone here know how to customize Nux ?
<trijntje> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1041838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041838 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "i368 netboot install ubuntu server: no wired network after install" [Undecided,New]
<trijntje> thanks for your help!
<penguin42> np
<BluesKaj> nice not to have to fool with /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf/head , to put the dns servers in place , listing in network interfaces is a less clunky
<penguin42> heck, when did resolvconf get so complicated
<BluesKaj> in 12,04 i think , it became "Dynamic" ...whetever that meant , probly that the resolv.conf was being written to each boot or network connection ..dunn  the mechanics or thre reasoning behind such a change
<BluesKaj> I'm still getting a pixelated totally unreadable lightdm login page , where I have to drop to the tty login and then startx from there ..kdm doesn't work either ..gdm wants to install the whole gnome desktop which I won't use
<penguin42> anything in /var/log/lightdm ?
<BluesKaj> no penguin42 the files there are all blank
<penguin42> oh, that's weird - they're normally quite chatty
<bobweaver>  BluesKaj  you updated xorg ?
<bobweaver> lightdm has some new features that I had to purg and reinstall
<bobweaver> purge *
<bobweaver> after the xorg debackel
<BluesKaj> bobweaver:  no i didn't upgrade xorg , trying to use the graphics setup that works on the desktop at least.
<bobweaver> BluesKaj,  you are at tty ?
<bobweaver> what is apt-cache policy unity
<bobweaver> 6.2 or 6.5  ?
<BluesKaj> no bobweaver, on kde plasma desktop
<bobweaver> Oh kde works great for me on 12.10
<penguin42> yeh, same here
<penguin42> it's odd he's not getting any error logs
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Your / isn't full is it ?
<bobweaver> so when you boot it says you are in low graphics mode blah blah blah ?
<bobweaver> sorry BluesKaj  ^^
<bobweaver> wont let you to lightdm ?
<BluesKaj> bobweaver:  not in low graphics mode , lightdm crashes the login page , otherwise everything fine
<bobweaver> what you unity-greater file look like ?
<bobweaver> BluesKaj,  ^^
<bobweaver> might want to purge that and lightdm and re-install
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Can you pastebin your /etc/lightdm/* ?
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: You mean lightdm-gtk-greeter package?
<penguin42> you mean lightdm-kde-greeter package?
<smartboyhw> OK. you mean you're on Kubuntu, right?
<bobweaver> good point all I guess the best thing is to look at the version of lightdm
<BluesKaj> just r4einstall 12.10 yesterday , i see no reason to reinstall lightdm greeter
<BluesKaj> reinstalled rather
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> BluesKaj,  you got  1.3.2  installed of lightdm ?
<bobweaver> or 1.3.1 ?
<bobweaver> apt-cache policy lightdm
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: What are you on? Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> bobweaver:  1.3.2
<bobweaver> Yeah BluesKaj  I am telling you that I had the same issue 3 days ago
<penguin42> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168115/  is the output of dpkg -l \*lightdm\* for my machine
<bobweaver> penguin42,  you are using the qt version hey I love QT now there is a soild framework
<bobweaver> I can say that that is the same packages that are installed on my machine also
<penguin42> bobweaver: This machine has a clean kubuntu installed from the alpha a few weeks back when I got an SSD, so very pure
<bobweaver> penguin42,  are you part of the kubuntu team ?
<penguin42> no
<bobweaver> wondering when they are going to change default programs to qml
<bobweaver> like browser and what not
<penguin42> bobweaver: Not sure, there seem to use qml in a few places in the window manager already
<smartboyhw> If which flavor of Ubuntu is the one that I'm most not familiar with, it is Kubuntu:( I never tested it
<penguin42> smartboyhw: Try it, you might like it :-)
<bobweaver> This is all I know about QML/QT not much ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0
<smartboyhw> No, I like xfce, and I'm in the Ubuntu Studio team, which uses Xubuntu as a base so NO.
<bobweaver> that is all qt and qml ^^
<bobweaver> it can run on 128 mb of ram
<bobweaver> and a p3
<penguin42> bobweaver: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/scripts/desktopchangeosd/contents/ui/main.qml is an example that does the little animation as you slide between desktops
<bobweaver> ahh states and transtions
<bobweaver> looking now
<penguin42> actually, there is loads of it in kde4/apps - not looked at much
<bobweaver> yeah there are some things in that code that I am not liking
<bobweaver> like line 226 using visablity control via opacity is not a good idea should be both to get the full effect
<bobweaver> opacity: 0; visable: false;
<bobweaver> or even better would be
<bobweaver> opacity: .66 ; visable: false;
<bobweaver> that way it is have way visable when the transtion happens :)
<bobweaver> would create "fading effect "
<bobweaver> then line 87 we use squental animation and then number animations
<penguin42> bobweaver: qml does seem to be a 'oh my god we can do animation and by golly we will!'
<bobweaver> Good video to show what I am talking about   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjjIk4e_6Q4
<bobweaver> I was tring to implament compiz to qt but I failed massivly and TBH opengl es handles all that better then compiz
<penguin42> bobweaver: OK, that NumberAnimation is neat, very simple
<bobweaver> Yeah check out transtions and squntial animations
<bobweaver> that is where it is at in QML
<bobweaver> because you can say     sqential animation{ NumberAnimations {run me 1st} number animation{run me right after 1}
<penguin42> bobweaver: It can get a bit mad, when it first landed I think *everything* was animating everywhere which was a bit OTT
<bobweaver> and you can stack as many sequntial animations that you like on top of each other also
<bobweaver> or put javascript loops in them
<bobweaver> the most powerful thing that qml has I think is XMLListModel element
<bobweaver> that right there is just about the coolest thing in the world to get data live and fast
<bobweaver> I can gather fan art faster online and cached then I can using mysql on my own computer
<bobweaver> got to love sqllight
<bobweaver> also and how it is intergrated
<bobweaver> maybe I should dev for kde
<bobweaver> and not unity
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Develop for xfce:)
<bobweaver> as I was a unity 2d dev
<Walther> I'd love to get optimizing as a focus for one release
<penguin42> bobweaver: Ah, commiserations on the demise of that
<Walther> as in, not really much new features but try to optimize the power consumption, responsiveness, etc
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  no thanks :)
<bobweaver> that is what I will do today
<penguin42> bobweaver: Well the KDE guys seem friendly enough; I've only got one or two pieces of code into it - for one or two things that really bugged me
<bobweaver> I will build kde in qt-creator and see what I can come up with
<bobweaver> penguin42,  I am so frustrated with NUX atm that I could puke
<penguin42> bobweaver: I'm not really a GUI dev - I'm much happier at the lower levels; I never looked at NUX though at all
<bobweaver> It is crazy
<Walther> Hm. powertop reports Audio coded hwC0D3: Nvidia and Audio codec hwC0D0: Realtek as 100%
<smartboyhw> I am stupid in coding. bobweaver: That means you dislike unity-3d?
<Walther> powertop reports a discharge rate of 22.6W
<Walther> how is this possible o.O
<Walther> I used to get way over 4h on this laptop, now 2:30 tops
<Walther> that's some serious regressions right here :/
<ActionParsnip> Walther: do you have hybrid graphics?
<Walther> Nvidia ION LE
<Walther> shouldn't be
<Walther> walther@espresso:~$ lspci |grep VGA
<Walther> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation ION LE VGA (rev b1)
<Walther> also, as this is on quantal, the nvidia isn't even in use
<Walther> as the driver is not there
<Walther> not installed, not installable
<Walther> but yeah, 22W when only having powertop and irssi open
<Walther> dimming the screen backlight to minimum drops 3W
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  sorry I was called away for a while , yes my lightdm output is the same as yors
<peterrus> Hi, recently a patch for the asus-wmi module was integrated into the upstream kernel, and later in Quantal (a week ago plusminus) This patched module renders my system unable to boot. Where should I report this?
<penguin42> peterrus: Run ubuntu-bug linux on the Quantal system running the older kernel, put all the details of the patch and which kernel version fails in the bug report
<peterrus> penguin42, that would be the linux-module package right?
<penguin42> peterrus: That's all/most kernel stuff - so just ubuntu-bug linux     should take care of it
<peterrus> excellent
<peterrus> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<peterrus> right XD
<peterrus> I am pretty sure it is
<Daekdroom> Is it still in the repos?
<peterrus> Daekdroom, how would I check?
<bobweaver> what is under /usr/local that is causing that to happen ?
<peterrus> the bug would be in linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic
<bobweaver> apt-cache policy <name of package >
<bobweaver> where is it comming from li,e Daekdroom
<bobweaver> like * Daekdroom  said
<Daekdroom> Well -11 is the current kernel version, apparently.
<ActionParsnip> peterrus: if its a later version from a PPA than on the repos, it's not
<peterrus> linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic:
<peterrus>   Installed: 3.5.0-11.11
<peterrus>   Candidate: 3.5.0-11.11
<peterrus>   Version table:
<peterrus>  *** 3.5.0-11.11 0
<peterrus>         500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<peterrus>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ActionParsnip> hmm, weird
<peterrus> let me ubuntu-bug that
<peterrus> Package linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic: does not exist
<peterrus> hm
<Daekdroom> ubuntu-bug linux should work
<peterrus> oh wait
<peterrus> got a colon there
<peterrus> ubuntu-bug  linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic
<peterrus> works
<ActionParsnip> peterrus: ;)
<ActionParsnip> peterrus: use TAB to complete package names
<peterrus> i see
<peterrus> :)
<bobweaver> penguin42,  You where right this is great I am going to intergrate kubuntu netbook to be a background app that is running this is going to be awesome ! http://imagebin.org/225930
<peterrus> in case someone has the same problem (Asus Zenbook UX32V and the likes not booting after a recent Quantal update regarding the Function hotkeys) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1041883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041883 in linux (Ubuntu) "Recent patch to asus-wmi module makes system unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<bobweaver> meaning instead of having Desktop picture's it will be kde netbook
<penguin42> peterrus: Do you have any diagnostics of when it crashes - does it give a backtrace or anything?
<bobweaver> what's dmesg say ?
<penguin42> bobweaver: His problem is it doesn't boot with the bad kernel
<bobweaver> Ouch I thought that wmi mods where for the extrenal wireless switch(could be wrong) have you tryed to turn it off
<penguin42> peterrus: I've marked it as regression-release (which I think is appropriate reading one of the tags page, although it's a bit difficult to figure out), I also subscribed Alex Hung who wrote the patch to the bug
<yofel> regression-release is for everything that's in the primary archive (not -proposed etc.), just make sure the right release tag is there too
<penguin42> yofel: You mean that it's got the 'quantal' tag?
<peterrus> penguin42, I also subscribed alex and some others from the gmane mailinglist
<peterrus> penguin42, I suppose those logs are enough?
<penguin42> peterrus: When it hangs with the newer kernel how far does it get?
<peterrus> penguin42, I'll have to boot to that kernel, once it hangs, i will reboot, what then?
<penguin42> peterrus: Well, do you get any diagnostics when it hangs? Is there any log of that hang?
<peterrus> penguin42, yes
<peterrus> but I dont see anything in the updated logs
<penguin42> peterrus: so where are they - just on the screen?
<peterrus> what boot parameters do you suggest to make sure no splash is shown
<peterrus> penguin42, yes, but I have booted the system maybe six more times in the meanwhile
<peterrus> with the -10 kernel
<peterrus> which works
<peterrus> so the logs might be burried somewhere
<penguin42> peterrus: hmm you say it doesn't fail in recovery mode, that makes life harder!  You could try booting without the splash and quiet parameters and see if you get an oops or the like on the console
<peterrus> penguin42, and this gets logged in dmesg?
<peterrus> even after reboot?
<penguin42> peterrus: Depends how bad it hangs
<peterrus> ok
<peterrus> lets try, I can always take a picture
<penguin42> peterrus: dmesg is only current boot, but other logs have old messages - but if it hangs before it makes it to the disk then you don't get it stored
<peterrus> lets try this, I have an irc shell so I wont disconnect ;)
<penguin42> bb in about 30min; cd kitchen; make pudding
<yofel> penguin42: right
<peterrus> penguin42, nothing is logged to disk, I did make a picture though
<peterrus> uploading...
<peterrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1041883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041883 in linux (Ubuntu) "Recent patch to asus-wmi module makes system unbootable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<peterrus> wow the unity overlay menu's are really slow right now
<peterrus> hmm rather compiz in its entirity
<peterrus> entirety*
<peterrus> whatever
 * penguin42 waits for his pudding to bake
<penguin42> peterrus: OK, well I'm guessing that's as much debug you can get at that point, the only thing to do is to wait for the guy who wrote the patch or knows about it to suggest something
<peterrus> you bake a pudding 0_0?
<peterrus> ah well never made a pudding myself, so I cant tell
<penguin42> peterrus: Hey you're missing out!
<penguin42> peterrus: I notice in your logs CPU0: Package power limit notification (total events = 5814) then a Package power limit normal; that's pretty close together so that might just be it getting hot and then the fans coming on - but I don't think it should get to that level
<peterrus> penguin42, I suppose, I have these in my logs for ages ;)
<penguin42> peterrus: May need your fan cleaning out
<peterrus> penguin42, its a brand new laptop
<peterrus> so ages might not be the correct word to use ;)
<penguin42> peterrus: OK, could be a symptom of more just broken ACPI stuff then
<peterrus> penguin42, probably, it's an IvyBridge CPU
<peterrus> so pretty new
<penguin42> nice
<peterrus> I am happy ubuntu is already running so well
<peterrus> when I just got it I spent every evening I had trying so get everything working xd
<peterrus> s/so/to
<penguin42> peterrus: (It's an Eve's pudding http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/evespudding_83911 recpie - although I make it about half that size)
<peterrus> looks good!
<peterrus> I think its more of a cake though
<penguin42> peterrus: It's sponge cake on top of apple; all baked together
<ironhalik> Guys
<ironhalik> update-notifier : Depends: update-notifier-common (= 0.121ubuntu1) but 0.120ubuntu2 is installed
<ironhalik> any ideas? :>
<ironhalik> Its caused, probably, by trying to install flashplugin-installer
<ironhalik> now I cant remove it
<jtaylor> ydoes a dist-upgrade work?
<ironhalik> nope, same error
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: are there any bugs reported?
<jtaylor> its not a bug, just a screwed up upgrade
<jtaylor> 120ubuntu2 crashes when installing flash and you end up with a state you have to repair manualy
<ironhalik> I think its something with the repos
<ironhalik> or maybe that :>
<jtaylor> download the new update-notifier packages from launchpad and install them manually with dpkg
<jtaylor> then do apt-get install -f
<ironhalik> k, ill try
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: if you remove update-notifier and update-notifier-common (assuming it doesn't start gutting your OS), you could then reinstall it
<jtaylor> removing that is a bad idea
<ironhalik> well, ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: if it starts listing loads of key packages then abort the removal
<ironhalik> hmm, sec
<ironhalik> ok, installed update-notifier-common from launchpad and flashplayer is now installing
<ironhalik> should work ok from here, thanks
<ironhalik> ok - everything seems to work nively now, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> does anyone find when you click the dekstop the wallpaper goes black
<Daemonik> Is there a plug-in for apt to ask the local network (via multicast DNS)  for package updates?
 * penguin42 doesn't know of one, it can use an http proxy - can you find that via multicast DNS?
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> Daemonik: squid-deb-proxy-client ?
<Daemonik> penguin42, Perhaps a local daemon could ask the network with multicast-dns and present results to apt via a local http proxy? Seems a bit clunky though.
<penguin42> Daemonik: Yeh look at the description of squid-deb-proxy-client - looks like what you want?
<Daemonik> penguin42, It's not what I want, though, it's a means to the end of what I want. The use case I have in mind is for Ubuntu machines to opportunistically share updates with one another. Suppose that I do an apt-get dist-upgrade over a fast fiber line, I'd like my machine to offer the DEBs I retrieved to my friend's laptop (suppose I drove out to the middle of nowhere) when his laptop is on the same network as mine.
<penguin42> Daemonik: Yeh
<Daemonik> This would not only ease the burden on Ubuntu mirrors (not that I think they're over-burdened) but would greatly help mesh-networked environments.
<penguin42> Daemonik: You'd want to think the security through for that - ok, so the packages should be signed ok...
<Daemonik> penguin42, I expected there would not be a need to mention it but I'm glad you brought that up. Ubuntu packages and APT metadata is already signed. We already pull packages over a hostile untrusted network (the internet).
<penguin42> Daemonik: How about debtorrent?
<Daemonik> penguin42, One sec while I have a look at that.
<Daemonik> debtorrent looks very interesting - it may be useful for projects like LibreOffice. I was disappointed to be unable to find a "latest stable" LibreOffice PPA =\
<penguin42> Daemonik: The size and time to build don't help
<Daekdroom> Daemonik, Delta packages would also ease the burden on the mirrors.
<penguin42> debian runs deltas don't they - but not Ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> I didn't know Debian did that.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: http://debdelta.debian.net/
<Daekdroom> penguin42, is it used by default?
<Daemonik> penguin42, I wouldn't mind dedicating the computing resources needed to build LibreOffice quickly. What irks me is that LibreOffice offers packages instead of a repository. If I install Ubuntu for a helpless end-user I want them to have the latest stable copy of LibreOffice, any package maintenance after I hand them the computer doesn't go beyond clicking "install updates".
<penguin42> Daemonik: Note that probably is a heck of a lot of computing resource depending on your definition of quickly
<Daemonik> Surprisingly, Google and Adobe get this process right. Their DEBs and RPMs install repos that get queried with every yum or apt update. It'd be nice if the package managers enforced security policies for software coming from specific repos, but that's another subject all-together.
<penguin42> Daemonik: You mean like 'this repo can only supply these files' ?
<Daemonik> penguin42, I have access to a good handful of under-utilized boxes between 32gb and 64gb of RAM each with two of the later six-core Intel CPUs, those would be adequate no?
<penguin42> Daemonik: Yeh those would do OK I think; I'm not sure what current LO build time is - I wouldn't be too surprised if it took one of those maybe an hour?
<Daemonik> penguin42, The mandate(to re-iterate what you just said) "this repo may only supply files to these directories", along with "software from this repo is subject to these iptables rules", and "software from this repo may ONLY access specific directories ($HOME/.adobeflash for example)", and such. Adobe may not abuse their repo to get root access to my box or patch my kernel with a rootkit, but Sony or Oracle totally would. :-P
<penguin42> Daemonik: But yes, I agree about security policies, I was wondering about restrictions when you add keys to apt to say that the key is only for use on a particular repo, because I think if I add a key then over an evil network if they could sign with that key they could substitute any package
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-19
<snadge> ahh okay.. well, im on AMD proprietary drivers.. so i think i can probably forget about mir, until maybe 2 or 3 years.. when mir support is added ;)
<Daekdroom> Well, Canonical will try to get AMD to support Mir on their drivers for 14.04...
<snadge> ok wow.. thats quite an advanced timetable
<snadge> ambitious project :)
<snadge> all my upgrading to saucy did.. was confirm that the latest beta catalyst drivers from amd
<snadge> do indeed fail, when totem attempts to play a video
<snadge> gstreamer guys said.. take it to amd.. amd guys.. well.. they don't have much of a public listening presence
<StephDC> Hello. I am using 13.04 and trying to upgrade to 13.10, but while running do-dist-upgrade, I got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001794/
<holstein> StephDC: i would just not upgrade .. its not supported yet officially AFAIK
<StephDC> holstein: but I just want to try it.
<holstein> StephDC: there are dalies
<NanduX> StephDC can you paste the contents of your sources.list?
<StephDC> /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001805/
<NanduX> mmm, I thought it could be a problem parsing that file, but I don't see anything bad with it... have you tried with update-manager -d?
<StephDC> NanduX: Yes. That was my first try. The same error.
<StephDC> NanduX: and the words left on terminal has notified that it is also calling do-release-upgrade
<StephDC> Also I had switched back to archive.ubuntu.com and apt-get update. No difference
<NanduX> you can try the hardcore way: change every repo in sources.list from "quantal" or "raring" to "saucy" and run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Moony22> I am installing saucy with do-release-upgrade - s
<Moony22> -d*
<Moony22> Will it work well
<Moony22> Please I need help
<Moony22> It says cannot open pixbuf loader
<k1l_> install the pixbuf engine
<Moony22> I will paste it
<Moony22> Paste bin
<Moony22> http://www.pastebin.com/Yuz3RnxM
<ikonia> did you a.) do what the error told you to do b.) try to install the missing pacakge ?
<Moony22> Ikonia it is during install I can't do what it told me to do
<ikonia> if you really can't - then what do you expect us to do ?
<Moony22> What does It mean
<Moony22> I can't because it says permission denied I think because it's installing
<Moony22> Is this true?
<ikonia> without more info it's impossible to know
<Moony22> What info would you like?
<ikonia> what's saying permission denied, any other information,
<ikonia> what version you are upgrading from
<Moony22> When I run what it told me to it says bash:(path of loaders.cache): permission denied
<Moony22> And from 13.04  64bit
<ikonia> Moony22: ok, so look at that file.....
<Moony22> No such time
<Moony22> File *
<ikonia> ok - so now look at the directory to see if it can write to that file if it wanted to create a new one
<Moony22> What do you mean look at that directory
<ikonia> come on - look at the directory permissions
<ikonia> this is very basic stuff
<ikonia> why are you trying to use a development version if you can't grasp basic file system permissions
<Moony22> Sorry I am not very good at this stuff
<Moony22> I know what they are just not how to see them in the terminal
<ikonia> if you are not very good - why are you using a development version for experienced people to try/test
<Moony22> I'm learning I have just now looked up how to do what you say and I know how for the future now
<ikonia> using the development release is not the way to learn about linux
<Moony22> Ok just one last thing, Is processing triggers for gconf2 supposed to take an incredibly long time?
<ikonia> I'm out
<ikonia> if you can't manage basic file system permissions I don't believe you should be trying to use the development version
<Moony22>  well I'll just ask somewhere else
<ikonia> sure
<Fudge> hey guys, does anyone here use control +S to enable the accessibility profile on the live image
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<high-rez> kwin seems to be compiled against libwayland-egl.so.1 - but it's not being installed by default.
<high-rez> Hmm appears to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1206371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1206371 in Kubuntu PPA "kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-20
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<abbasdgr8> hi
<abbasdgr8> If I download and install the "Ubuntu 13.10 daily build" on my system, is there a way where in I can upgrade to the official October release?
<Touhou11> Can anyone update me on the status of Amazon spyware in future version of Ubuntu? Has anything changed since this was written: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<k1l_> Touhou11: there are easy ways to disable the shopping lense (and other global searches) in the privacy settings in the system settings. and  you could still just remove the package . there is a wiki page which exactly states what infomration is send to the internet.
<k1l_> and besides all that i still think spyware is the wrong wording for that. you dont call your browser spyware just because it sends data to the internet.
<Touhou11> k1l_: The Amazon integration allows Canonical to know about my private searches, that's a definition of Spyware in my book. Stallman also agrees: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<Touhou11> k1l_: Defaults are important though - Ubuntu was typically recommended to novice users who won't realise the implications of their searching
<k1l_> the intention behind a global search is not to spy on the users but to bring them a service.
<Touhou11> k1l_: That's a bad comparison - even novices know visiting Google performs an internet search, you don't typically expect the same behaviour when searching ones own computer
<Touhou11> k1l_: So being able to spy on users is just a side-effect?
<IdleOne> if you know that a spy is spying he is not really a good spy. By definition spyware is hidden.
<k1l_> Touhou11: that is your fault, that you still want a desktop search only to search local. it is labled with "global search"
<IdleOne> There is nothing hidden about the online search functions in Unity. I agree it is not the best defaults, but stop spreading FUD please.
<Touhou11> So the first time new user performs a global search, is there a warning first that any search sends results to Canonical and Amazon?
<IdleOne> there is
<IdleOne> first time you use the Dash
<k1l_> Touhou11: ever used unity with the dash yourself?
<k1l_> or are you just hopping on the shitstorm/FUD train?
<Touhou11> Yes, but there was no warning at the time. And the inclusion of spyware in a Linux distro so shocked me that I changed to Fedora
<Touhou11> I was hoping the decision had been revoked
<IdleOne> Again it is not spyware
<IdleOne> Stop calling it something it is not.
<k1l_> Touhou11: ok, so the FUD did work. you switched because someone said "spyware"
<Touhou11> k1l_: No, because I read the technical details of what gets send to Canonical and Amazon and decided it was spyware
<Touhou11> External company knowing my local search terms = spyware, in my book
<k1l_> Touhou11: that is a lie"
<k1l_> !
<IdleOne> you didn't even know if there was a "warning" but you read the specs
<Touhou11> The EFF provide technical information about the feature
<Touhou11> And it was widely discussed
<k1l_> Touhou11: the time RMS made up the spyware thing was when 12.10 was still in development. when the final release was there were all privacy settings and the wiki site with the exact specs what is send
<Touhou11> I trust the EFF enough that I didn't need to look at the code myself
<IdleOne> the EFF didn't call it spyware. Stallman did and he was wrong.
<Touhou11> Stallman has recently been proven right about quite a few issues, he's not known to make mistakes
<IdleOne> I forgot he is a god.
<k1l_> hmm ok. i wont discuss any further with a FUD hopper who praises rms :/
<Touhou11> Also I found the comments from Mark Shuttleworth about "having root" alarming
<k1l_> Touhou11: you realise redhat got root on fedora too?
<IdleOne> of course you did, because you can't understand that it was meant as a cheaky comment. Essentially everytime you type in your user password and install a package from the canonical/ubuntu repos you are granting root to that package so it can install itself.
<k1l_> you need to trust a distro you use. that is what mark said with the root comment
<Touhou11> k1l_: Anyone knows that the repository maintainers are in a position of trust. It was the arrogant tone taken by Shuttleworth I found dismaying, given it came at the same time as introducing adware into a Linux distribution (a first, I think)
<IdleOne> you're 1.5 years late on this troll
<IdleOne> I'm done.
<Touhou11> Are you genuinely not concerned that the introduciton of adware has harmed Ubuntu's standing in the FOSS community?
<k1l_> Touhou11: ok. since you are a known troll in the #ubuntu* channels (aka SharkMuttleworth) i stop discussing with you.
<k1l_> stop spreading FUD.
<Touhou11> I've had disagreements with ikonia in the past if that's what you're referring to, where mod priviledges were abused
<IdleOne> guess what
<Touhou11> And because I didn't share his viewpoint I was kicked
<Ian_Corne> Can I just add that theer's a privacy warning? :)
<Ian_Corne> At least I remember getting one, maybe because I'm in europe
<IdleOne> everybody gets the privacy warning
<IdleOne> no matter what country they are in.
<k1l_> yes, i dont know that there is a difference in the country you are in.
<Ian_Corne> well then, no issue at all then!
<catweazler> hi i got some problems with my telling bone
<bazhang> !ot | catweazler
<ubottu> catweazler: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DredTiger> A couple of days ago I did a dist-upgrade to saucy from raring
<DredTiger> One thing I immediately notices is that the application and file search lenses don't seem to be active
<DredTiger> Has anyone else noticed anything like that? Does my description make any sense?
<DredTiger> Anyone here?
<wilee-nilee> DredTiger, couple of things here it would be raring to saucy and the dist-upgrade is a command to upgrade packages in a release, that can confuse issues, not sure on the problem, I always fresh install myself.
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-21
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<ironhalik> Hello guys.
<ironhalik> I know you _hate_ this question, and my milage may vary a lot, but is 13.10 as a daily driver?
<ironhalik> on my lappy, 13.10 is doing ok, and 13.04 on my desktop just failed (after messing around with latest gnome repos, and 3.11 kernel) and I'm going to reinstall
<GiGaHuRtZ> ironhalik: im thinking the same but with Kubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ> As I am a KDE guy and I messed up my very stable install of 13.04. Kubuntu should be more stable as its not using any of the new unity or Mir/Xmir stuff
<GiGaHuRtZ> I might give it a shot in a bit
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 13.04 mucked up the resolution and the nvidia driver on the last update , kscreen is held back and appears to be blocking any further upgrades
<k1l> ironhalik: if you disable proposed it shouldnt be too bad. but there is still a risk which nobody will give any guarantees
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu 13.10 is still ok so far
<ironhalik> ok guys, thanks
<ironhalik> just booted 13.10 installer
<ironhalik> hmm, IO error during install :>
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<paulo_gomes> my clock broke since update from today
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-22
<scarrs> hello I am installing Quake 3 and I need the ia32-libs which no longer resides in the repo... which package do I need to install?
<holstein> !find ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package/file ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in saucy
<holstein> scarrs: not there, it seems.. not sure how that is planned to be dealt with
<scarrs> man that kinda sux
<scarrs> can I get a deb somewhere?
<holstein> scarrs: maybe from 13.04
<scarrs> where do I look please?
<holstein> scarrs: i would search for whatever package by name.. but i dont know if it will work in 13.10
<scarrs> thanks I'll try
<holstein> scarrs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32-libs&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all for example.. though, i would expect breakage
<ChogyDan> anyone know if nvidia drivers are working?
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, I have not seen anyone in general complain here regularly that they are not, with a variety of hardware and drivers a hard question to answer really.
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: google seems to be saying they aren't.  O well!
<wilee-nilee> hardly a empirical source
<ChogyDan> of course.  I think the raring kernel broke my webcam, so I'm thinking about upgrading to saucy.  But, I risk (given that I don't know) losing nvidia drivers for a period of time.  So, do I want my webcam? or my graphics?    I think I want my webcam actually.
<ironhalik> Did I just saw ubuntu telling me my wireless mouse is low on power?!
<k1l_> is it a 13.10 or not?
<ironhalik> it is
<k1l_> then please ask in here for 13.10 support
<k1l_> yes, it reports the battery state of my bluetooth keyboard, too
<ironhalik> just saw it for the first time
<ironhalik> and I'm wondering if its new saucy feature
<DJones> k1l_: Is that something new in 13.10? I don't get that in 13.04 but had to boot into windows at the weekend and that gave me a notification
<k1l_> i think its new in 13.04 or 13.10. i did switch to 13.10 very early and cant tell if it wasnt there before
<ironhalik> regarding features. Any way to make dropbox work in 13.10? It won't start and nautilus crashes when I try to open the folder
<k1l_> dropbox works here out of the box
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> k1l_: dropbox from the repos, or from dropbox site?
<k1l_> nautilus-dropbox from repos
<ironhalik> hmm, I'll try again :>
<ironhalik> this time purging it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<TJ-> Do we have a problem with rsyslog or logrotate?  bug #940030
<ubottu> bug 940030 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog stops working after logrotate until restarted" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940030
<DredTiger> A couple of days ago I did a dist-upgrade to saucy from raring
<DredTiger> One thing I immediately notices is that the application and file search lenses don't seem to be active
<DredTiger> Has anyone else noticed anything like that? Does my description make any sense?
<DredTiger> Anyone here?
<holstein> DredTiger: yes
<NanduX> yes
<holstein> DredTiger: if you have urgent support issues with 13.10, i would revert to the supported 13.04 version
<holstein> DredTiger: otherwise, i would try the normal user config issues.. test as another user, or remove the /.config files and test
<BluesKaj> DredTiger, if you did a dist-upgrade , then you didn't upgrade to 13.10 , if you did a do-release-upgrade then you're on 13.10
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d , actaully
<DredTiger> Not urgent...just wanted to see  if anyone  had similar problems
<DredTiger> and had solved them
<BluesKaj> you can turn them on , they may have been turned off during the upgrade by the package manager
<DredTiger> BluesKaj: I updated my sources to point to saucy
<DredTiger> and did a dist-upgrade
<DredTiger> I just tried the do-release-upgrade and it says no new release found
<BluesKaj> well, that's one method , but not recommended
<DredTiger> Sorry
<DredTiger> I'm an old debian head :-D
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d , is the command , the -d is development OS
<DredTiger> thnx
<DredTiger> missed that second line above
<DredTiger> same result though
<BluesKaj> don't be sorry , the system settings should help get your fileindexer started , and just type akonadi in the kmenu search to start the akonadi server for kmail etc
<BluesKaj> system settings>desktop search for nepomuk
<DredTiger> I don't see desktop search in my system settings
<DredTiger> I'm using the standard unity interface on this laptop
<BluesKaj> oops sorry thought you were on KDE , my mistake
<BluesKaj> I do that sometimes , ..on too many KDE channels :)
 * genii slides BluesKaj a coffee in a shiny new Kubuntu mug
<BluesKaj> one would think desktop search or nepomuk would be in system settings eb=even in Unity
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , thanks :)
<genii> Any time :-)
<BluesKaj> or is nepomuk a kde app , I'd better take a break
<phillw> Hi, just a quick question.. on the latest update to 13.10 I see "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon/KAVERI_pfp.bin for module radeon" It will my 1st restart to the 3.11.0-3 kernel. Is this expected behaviour, or should I stick with 3.10.0-6 ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-23
<Guest93384> hi my installation was perfect ,using 13.04 a few days but now getting window pop up asking for password to unlock login keyring...
<bazhang> this is for 13.10 Guest93384
<bazhang> try #ubuntu
<Guest93384> like type that in terminal?
<Guest93384> thank you
<smartboyhw> Guest93384, /j #ubuntu in your IRC client
<ior3k> keyboard layout switching and ctrl->caps remapping seems to be broken. Basically, it seems xkbmap options aren't being applied anymore
<ior3k> anyone knows if a bug has been filed already, or if there is a workaround? I can't find a bug, and I don't know which package to file it under
<ior3k> it's as if something is resetting the settings, because even when I use setxkbmap with the right -option setting, the settings seem to be reset after a few seconds
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ior3k> anyone knows of a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1215826 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1215826 in Ubuntu "Lost ability to remap Caps Lock to Ctrl" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ior3k> this is making me crazy
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> [root@enterprise ironhalik]# service ssh restart
<ironhalik> stop: Unknown job: ssh
<phillw> on the latest update to 13.10 I see "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon/KAVERI_pfp.bin for module radeon" It will my 1st restart to the 3.11.0-3 kernel. Is this expected behaviour, or should I stick with 3.10.0-6 ?
<trism> phillw: what version of linux-firmware do you have? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1183777/comments/6 suggests filing a new bug if that particular firmware is still missing after 1.113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1183777 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon in mainline 3.10 - 999 ubuntu kernel" [Medium,Fix released]
<phillw> trism: I'm just doing a fresh update / dist-upgrade to see if things have settled down in the last 24 hours. (Always a risk of a partial upgrade if I caught up the update at the wrong time).
<phillw> If it is still a reported issue, I'll re-open the bug.
<phillw> *file a new bug
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-24
<phillw> trism: resing the error and that bug report, it does seem that we patiently await for the KAVERI stuff to arrive. I will check with the commentor to check things are still on-time as we head towards FF :)
<phillw> s/resing/reading/
<phillw> trism: rebooted okay :)
<trism> phillw: good to hear
<phillw> yeah, 1st time on real kit.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-25
<ChrisMorgan> The latest updates have changed the keyboard input stuff significantly; I had Caps Lock mapped to Backspace with the old scheme, but the new UI doesn't seem to expose any way of achieving the same result. How can I do it?
<ChrisMorgan> Hang on... when I started a terminal, Caps Lock started acting as Backspace again.
<ChrisMorgan> How could I figure out why that happens, and how to make it happen earlier?
<ChrisMorgan> It's clearly not the same as it was, though, as holding down Caps Lock only triggers one backspace.
<ChrisMorgan> And ``xmodmap -e 'remove lock = 0x42'`` (because xmodmap is showing "lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)") fixes up that problem, so that it then *does* repeat as backspace... but this isn't a stable solution.
<theadmin> Hi. I'm trying to follow the Chromium vs Firefox as 13.10 default discussion but can't quite keep up, what's the current situation?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> Hi penguin42
<scotty^> Can someone please do me a favour and have a look at Evince in Saucy.  I have heard the zoom control has been overhauled.  What is the maximum zoom level nowdays?
 * penguin42 checks
<penguin42> scotty^: Somewhere around 400%
<penguin42> hmm no, it's more complex
<penguin42> scotty^: The largest on the clicky is 400%, you can type in arbitrary %'s but it won't always obey them
<penguin42> scotty^: I'd say the max is 434.19% (!)
<scotty^> hmm
<scotty^> I'd heard about being able to type in a custom zoom level, but 434.19% is not much of an improvement on the 400% available in previous versions
<penguin42> hmm, the 434 is different on different docs - I'm wondering if it's a max diff
<scotty^> It doesn't always obey what you typed in, you say?
<penguin42> scotty^: Yeh it limits it to something - I've just not figured out what to
<scotty^> hmm
<penguin42> scotty^: I'm gbetting it's a maximum dimension
<penguin42> Okular's limit seems to be 1600%
<scotty^> Can I run that on standard Ubuntu with Unity?
<penguin42> yes
<scotty^> Cool.  I'll check it out.  Thanks.
<dupondje> Saucy is getting more unable every day :(
<BluesKaj> unable ?
<BluesKaj> dupondje, I'm on kubuntu and don't see that at all , almost the opposite , seems more stable everyday
<dupondje> almost everyday, complete lock of my graphical interface
<dupondje> strange
<dupondje> restarting lightdm fixes it then
<IdleOne> probably has to do with graphic drivers
<penguin42> probably important stuff to watch out for at the moment for any Mir-iness
<BluesKaj> yeah , nice to be on KDE and and a solid Xserver
<BluesKaj> I'm afraid canonical is leading a lot of users down the road to anger and frustration with likes of Mir ...I hope Mir works out for them.
<dlynch> is there a command or code snippet to determine the automount location that will work on different distros, older and newer?
<BluesKaj> dlynch, mount  ?
<dlynch> BluesKaj, I need something that tells me where a  plugin device will be mounted, i.e. one of /media , /media/username, or /run/media/username
<BluesKaj> dlynch, afaik normally it's /media/nameofdevice and it should show up in the filemanager places
<dlynch> BluesKaj, historically yes, but not anymore and it's not consistent between distros :(
<BluesKaj> dlynch, on KDE it's still the same , shows up in dolphin
<dlynch> redhat changed the udisks2 behavior
<dlynch> that's why it's changed
<BluesKaj> i wouldn't know about RH , this is 'buntu 13.10 support
<ChogyDan> dlynch: you can use fstab to set the location, but for me, a few releases ago, it changed from /media/mountpoint, to /media/<user name>/mountpoint
<dlynch> ChogyDan,  actually I'm the developer of a python program that needs to work cross distro and while I can hack some code that will account for the various distros, it would be nice to be able to call a command that simply reports the default location!
<ChogyDan> dlynch: hmm, yeah, I dunno.  Trying to predict that...
<dlynch> ChogyDan,  I'm sure RedHat had their reasons for the change, but I can only assume that there would be a standard way to figure this out from the command line
<BluesKaj> dlynch, ls /media/username seems to work here
<BluesKaj> altho one external drive uses it;s fstab assigned uuid
<penguin42> it does kind of make sense
<penguin42> given that the perms of the device are set by the person logged in on the console, so if you have multiple people logged in then it gets a bit confusing
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<ChogyDan> so, I upgraded just because the saucy kernel had a fix for my webcam.  I'm running into bugs.  Should I report them?  I feel like I should wait till the beta before I bother
<IdleOne> reporting bugs as early as possible would be more helpful
<k1l_> if you report the bugs there is a chance that it gets fixed. if no one knows that something is broken, no one will fix it
<IdleOne> right now it might just be a little thing, if you wait it could turn into something more complicated
<ChogyDan> ok, if you guys think so, I can.  In the past, many bugs have worked themselves out, but my report wasn't touched...
<penguin42> ChogyDan: Yeh also possible; can you describe the bugs?
<ChogyDan> well, right now, it is a random wpa_supplicant crash
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, Having a upgrade has its own problems I would do a check on a live cd or even install it to check.
<wilee-nilee> can have problems that is
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: yeah, that's true, but am I wrong to want to wait till the beta for that extra work?  Sorry if I'm being... lax and lazy.
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, wrong is a personal decision in if it is. IT really depends on the hassle's you want to experience.
<wilee-nilee> If it were me I would do a frsh install alongside or in a vm and check it out, but I do this all the time,  I alwyas fresh install.
<ChogyDan> actually, I forgot, I didn't find installable isos of 13.10
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan there are daily's
<wilee-nilee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, And you can rsync them if needed.
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: so do you just test them out in a vm first?  I tried a daily last week, and it failed to boot
<ChogyDan> i mean, I guess I obviously should
<ChogyDan> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, Being lazy is okay, I'm a slacker from way back, but I make sure my slacking is covered with thought through methodology, I want to really slack, ;)
<wilee-nilee> not saying your lazy just it can be done with some thought. ;)
<penguin42> ChogyDan: I normally try stuff in vms first; but you do get bugs that affect VMs but not real machines and the other way
<ChogyDan> :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-18
<eanyx> hi
<eanyx> need info about mir
<eanyx> hi
<eanyx> would like to know more about mir/xmir?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-19
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<paulo_gomes> anyone having trouble connecting to google via empathy?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pdo_fn14> how to get rid of this "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" annoyance?
<ikonia> pdo_fn14: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<brainwash> does the package cause any trouble?
<pdo_fn14> Utopic, but the package was installed.
<brainwash> did you try to remove the package?
<pdo_fn14> brainwash: And reinstall it again?.
<brainwash> what are you trying to fix?
<brainwash> if you want to get rid of the "ttf-mscorefonts-installer annoyance", then reinstalling the package won't help I guess
<pdo_fn14> I agree with you.
<ESphynx> hey guys having issues here ?
<ESphynx> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ESphynx> can't seem to upgrade?
<ESphynx> permission of setuid helper is not correct from GDBus ?
<ESphynx> just apt-get update is saying that now :||
<ESphynx> think I got past that
<ESphynx> insserv rejected the script header now :S
<c_smith> anyone else here manage to get 3D acceleration with fglrx on 14.10
<c_smith> ?
<c_smith> until I get fglrx working in 14.10, I can't test it without immediate panics due to my hardware not liking a system without AMD's drivers
<brainwash> you should at least create a bug report to address this issue
<c_smith> brainwash, will do when I finish clearing Arch from this system. XD
<c_smith> the Kernel Panic is not related, though, from what I can tell the card doesn't like modesetting without the fglrx driver
<c_smith> brainwash, you wouldn't happen to have a link to the forum section for ubuntu+1, would you? google is failing me. :(
<brainwash> c_smith: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<c_smith> brainwash, thanks, good sir. :)
<ironwine> Hi, anyone have problem connecting with iPhone on Ubuntu 14.10
<ironwine> it said that "cannot mount..."
<ironwine> it worked before on 14.04
<c_smith> hmmm.... no bug report needed since the bug I ran into last time I tried 14.10 seems to have been resolved
<chrs_> i feel like it's worth trying one of the daily images because of unity 7.3.0 and hidpi support
<chrs_> are these images stable at all
<chrs_> ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<chrs-> i just installed the daily build of 14.10 but i can't login via the gui
<chrs-> i can login via console ok, but the display manager isn't accepting my password
<chrs-> hmm us.archive.ubuntu.com is working now, after a reboot
<chrs-> so i'm able to install packages at least
<chrs-> wifi issuez
<chrs-> :/
<chrs-> so i've traced my problem to some missing packages and a flakey wifi driver
<chrs-> i actually have a desktop
<chrs-> finally i can sleep now :)
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<chrs_> hi
<chrs_> i installed unity (7.3 iirc) and got a blank desktop after login
<chrs_> could there be a conflict with unity 8?
<chrs_> i think i ssee the answer to my unity question
<chrs_> wont be able to test for a while though
<elhoir> helo guys
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> what does this line mean?
<elhoir> sed: -e expresión #1, carácter 6: orden desconocida: «m»
<elhoir> i get this every time i have to install a new kernel
<elhoir> more specifically, when dkms acts
<Beldar> elhoir, Ehat release is this?
<Beldar> What*
<elhoir> Beldar, Utopic
<TJ-> elhoir: As I said in #ubuntu... if it is a particular DKMS module causing it, then disable/remove that module, or if it is a package from the archives, file a bug report against it
<elhoir> i think its a virtualbox issue.... but im not sure
<SonikkuAmerica> wpa-supplicant in utopic doesn't like WPA2 Enterprise for some reason
<SonikkuAmerica> (again)
<TJ-> elhoir: you can temporarily disable all of DKMS entirely by removing the 'eXecute' flag from "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms"
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-desktop:/etc/kernel/postinst.d$ cat dkms | grep cute
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-desktop:/etc/kernel/postinst.d$
<elhoir> uh-uh
<elhoir> no eXecute flag?
 * TJ- bangs head on desk
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-21
<elhoir> did i do anything wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | elhoir, for future ref
<ubottu> elhoir, for future ref: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elhoir> that was 2 lines only :(
<TJ-> elhoir: change the 'eXecute' *permissions* bit of that file to prevent it being executed :)
<elhoir> oh lol
<elhoir> sorry!
<elhoir> okay :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, heya
<BluesKaj> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, what can I help you with today?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, Calm down mam; your cd rom is not a cup holder.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, No mam; I am not an idiat
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, not much, I hang out here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, I am so glad we could get that resolved
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, what's this BS?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail152.html
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, I don't click on urls posted by users I don't know, so don't bother
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, it had flash in it, so you were probably better off :P
<chrs_> so desktop next is severly broken on laptops
<chrs_> but thats ok since i don't need mir anyway
<BluesKaj> that's why i run kde, no such troubles
<chrs_> does kde support HiDPI screens?
<chrs_> by "support" i mean "are most things readable"
<BluesKaj> yes
<chrs_> hm, interesting
<BluesKaj> one can increase the dpi for large screens, but chromium tab fonts don't integrate well with kde settings or even gtk now for that matter
<BluesKaj> that's the only problem I've encoutered so far
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu is eventually going to switch to Wayland from X, but there's no official release or date afaik
<qengho> BluesKaj: Do you know how kde's DPI is discovered by apps?  If chromium should be smarter, maybe I can help.
<BluesKaj> qengho, no I assume the dpi is set as 96dpi by default in system settings>application appearance>fonts
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, desktop next?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, you arent talking about 14.10, but an additional image to that, right?
<BluesKaj> there's a plasma5 image available now, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/
<chrs_> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah there are two versions of 14.10 apparently
<chrs_> Akiva-Thinkpad: i grabbed the "desktop-next" iso thinking it was better, by whatever arbitrary naive measure i had in my mind at the time
<chrs_> i guess it's "next" because it has mir
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, interesting. Well one thing to keep in mind, is that the desktop session hasnt even been designed yet. The recent Developer get together, the designs for the tablet are next, and the desktop will probably land some time in 15.10
<chrs_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<chrs_> Akiva-Thinkpad: ok, that pretty much explains what i saw
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, there is also a ppa on launchpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<chrs_> installed the "normal" desktop image instead
<chrs_> and that seems to be working fine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://launchpad.net/unity8-desktop-session
<BluesKaj> what's normal?
<chrs_> BluesKaj: the 14.10 image from last night us eastern
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, yah; ive been running 14.10 since the initial alpha; besides some sleep issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its been perfectly stable
<chrs_> i haven't tried sleep yet
<BluesKaj> unity DE?
<chrs_> i was too scared
<chrs_> BluesKaj: yes
<chrs_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<chrs_> oops
<BluesKaj> normal for some I guess , not me
<chrs_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140820/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<chrs_> ^ that one
<chrs_> BluesKaj: whats normal for you?
<BluesKaj> KDE
<chrs_> i figured unity de was the most widely installed
<chrs_> i could be wrong
<chrs_> but maybe "normal" isn't the best word
<chrs_> i couldn't think of "unity de"
<elfy> ubuntu probably is :)
<BluesKaj> it probly is, unfortunately
<chrs_> elfy: what is ubunty? gnome?
<chrs_> BluesKaj: what's wrong with unity?
<elfy> ubunty is a made up name like some of the others I've seen :p Ubuntu is unity and gnome
<elfy> not everyone in here uses that chrs_
<chrs_> i realize that
<elfy> BluesKaj and me for example :)
<chrs_> but i mean, is there something about it you don't like?
<chrs_> i'm just curious
<BluesKaj> wrong? probly nothing now, just not to my taste that's all ..prefer the fexibility of KDE and easily organized desktop
<elfy> yes - it's not xfce - it's not wrong, I just don't like it personally
<chrs_> theres another popular project named "unity"
<BluesKaj> and the KDE "look" of course
<chrs_> it's some kind of game/multimedia engine
<chrs_> i'm not sure what it is exactly, but it's a little confusing
<chrs_> i find kde kind of boring looking
<chrs_> i guess i haven't really used it in a while though
<chrs_> remember cde?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, yah; if you like customizability, kde is bar none the winner
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for me though it was always a time waster... I JUST COULDNT HELP MYSELF!
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, I'm an old windows guy who discovered KDE about 12-13 yrs ago after discovering Linux first and gnome was never my cuppa tea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj wow, you go way back :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, I sort of miss those days;
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Unity though does something that I wish KDE would do; hud :)
<BluesKaj> Akiva-Thinkpad, not as far as alot of linux users believe me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> although I heard there was a program being developed for that; I would give kde a shot
<BluesKaj> hud is unity thing , probly needs it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BluesKaj, yah; not every app utilizes it well, but something like the gimp works really well with it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> given it has about 300 menu items
<chrs_> i'm not a huge gnome fan
<chrs_> but i think unity is ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, I tried gnomeshell; maybe it was just me, but I felt like the search was not as good as unity's
<chrs_> i'd actually be fine with using kde if everyone switched to that for some reason
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it was like using ask.com instead of google.com
<chrs_> there are so many options to chose from if you're a linux/bsd/unix user
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, well what is interesting now, is that I am starting to use the new unity qml apps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I got rid of nautilus
<Akiva-Thinkpad> now I use the filebrowser app :)
<chrs_> does unity use natilus?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unity7
<chrs_> can you use filebrowser with unity?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep, i'll screen shot it
<chrs_> instead of nautilus
<chrs_> ok cool
<chrs_> nautilus was slow back in the day
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://imgur.com/LrkN8IY
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmmm nautilus has been stripping some of its features
<Akiva-Thinkpad> which bugs me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> then again filebrowser is still in its infancy, but its coming a long way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, oh and you should see the new terminal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :9
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, BluesKaj http://i.imgur.com/Ntu399y.png
<chrs_> that looks cool
<chrs_> what terminal is that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrs_, the touch terminal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err for ubuntu touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that look will be optional though
<chrs_> i figured
<chrs_> mac os x has something like that
<chrs_> cathode i think it's called
<chrs_> not sure about ios
<chrs_> it would be nice to have that eye candy option on a linux desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Alright; think I'm gonna head out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats the rtm date again btw?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> opps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wc
<kbroulik> hi, when I'm running an apt-get update on my utopic I get "GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com utopic Release The following signatures were invalid:  BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>", how do I solve this?
<brainwash> kbroulik: maybe try again in few minutes/hours
<brainwash> could be a temporary problem
<kbroulik> ha, indeed, just tried again, now it works. thanks nonetheless
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cenobyte> anyone know if regular (~2 min intervals) 100% CPU spikes in /usr/bin/X are to be expected at the moment in 14.10?
<cenobyte> I'm using nouveau driver as nvidia-current causes the whole system to freeze when it reaches lightdm / gdm / kdm (I've tried all three)
<cenobyte> when it gets into that state it doesn't respond to magic sysrq commands, or ctrl-alt-f[1-7], and can't SSH to it either so I have to do a hard reboot
<brainwash> cenobyte: you should check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<brainwash> to find some hints which could help to file a bug report
<cenobyte> ah, yes there's a backtrace in Xorg.0.log.old!
<cenobyte> thanks, I had only checked syslog
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<chrs_> cenobyte: i'm running 14.10 and i've never seen that
<chrs_> i haven't done a lot of testing yet though
<cenobyte> chrs_: I'm testing it on an iMac, could be something to do with my hardware I guess?
<cenobyte> will be filing a bug report over the weekend anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> In Utopic, wpa-supplicant is back to not playing nice with WPA2 Enterprise systems...
<chrs_> i have intermittent wifi problems too on wpa2 personal
<chrs_> i want to file a bug report for a trackpad issue i'm having
<chrs_> it doesn't work after hibernate
<chrs_> how do i go about filing a report or something?
<trism> chrs_: ubuntu-bug linux; would seem like the reasonable package to choose initially
<chrs_> i think it's an issue with the trackpad driver
<chrs_> elantech? or something
<chrs_> i dunno, i don't have the machine in front of me now
<chrs_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<chrs_> ?
<chrs_> well, filling out a bug report on that site seems pretty straightfoward
<trism> chrs_: yes that would be the package, might want to look around at the bugs already there, but when you want to file one you can actually type: ubuntu-bug linux; in the terminal on the machine and it will collect info and walk you through filing the bug
<chrs_> ah, nice
<arpd> So I installed openssh-server, and just connected, but I cannot use sudo (user is not in sudoers file), but I could do so when I was physically at my machine, and not connected over ssh. Is there something I can do from my now remote session? I have several local terminal sessions still active (under the same username), can I reroute any of those perhaps? I am using ubuntu utopic unicorn preview;
<bubbasaure> arpd, why are you using a development rather than a long term?
<arpd> bubbasaure: because I wanted to test it out
<arpd> I haven't found much wrong with it just yet, but what I have I reported. bubbasaure, why is that important?
<arpd> anyway, enough of a character assessment, does anyone know of something reasonable I can do, or am I SOL until I get back home on Sunday?
<bubbasaure> Than this is the correct channel an arbitrary issue that you think is okay on the main channel is the burden you enjoy by testing.
<arpd> bubbasaure: I'm not sure I understand what you're saying... From what I can tell, (which is not much as no one appears to know or has said anything) Ubuntu installations do _not_ add the 'installation' user to the 'sudo' group or /etc/sudoers and instead allow access based on whether sudo was executed locally or not
<arpd> Thus, as I said, I don't think this is a utopic specific issue.
<TJ-> arpd: I've never seen ssh sessions refused sudo if the user is in the sudoers file.
<bubbasaure> That is not tour call you run it on it, your are just looking beyond the basic norms to your own selfish needs.
<bubbasaure> Ypur*
<TJ-> arpd: on the remote side does "groups" show "sudo" and/or "adm" ?
<arpd> no TJ-
<arpd> The user is not in either adm or sudo
<arpd> bubbasaure: what the hell are you talking about? What reason have you got to attack my character?
<TJ-> arpd: OK, so definitely not in the groups, which explains why that is happening. But you're saying that 'sudo ...' works for the same user at the VTs or GUI ?
<bubbasaure> As you see any good help is on this channel as wel
<arpd> yeah TJ-, whilst I was on my machine earlier today, I had no problems using it
<arpd> So either installing openssh-server has removed / modified /ec/sudoers, or (less likely) modified my user's groups
<TJ-> arpd: And was that a regular multi-user boot, not a single-user / Recovery boot?
<arpd> this is the only user on the machine, and the user was created at installation time
<arpd> regular multi-user boot
<TJ-> arpd: Then I think you've found a bug :)
<arpd> TJ-: so the default installation adds a user to a group or /etc/sudoers?
<arpd> s/so/so does/
<TJ-> arpd: the first user is supposed to be included in the sudo group, if I recall correctly
<arpd> TJ-: right, but that doesn't make sense... After installing openssh-server, I could edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TJ-> arpd: how was the installation done? From the Desktop or Server ISO, or a debootstrap, or something else?
<arpd> Ah, but that would have been from a shell that was logged in while the user was still in that group, is that how it works?
<arpd> TJ-: debootstrap
<TJ-> arpd: Hmmm... I suspect the system is missing some core packages that configure this... did you use "tasksel" or "apt-get" to install the base packages?
<arpd> TJ-: I'm not sure, I followed a guide on ubuntu.org, I imagine it would have been apt-get
<arpd> I don't remember using tasksel
<arpd> But TJ-, that configure what? I have been using this installation for several weeks now, and have had sudo access the entire time
<TJ-> arpd: The installer is responsible for adding the initial user to the 'sudo' group; if you created the user manually it is likely you missed that step
<TJ-> arpd: Have you done a dpkg-reconfigure on anything/
<arpd> So TJ- are you saying _any_ user has sudo priviledges when done from a local tty?
<arpd> TJ-: let me check my history
<arpd> TJ-: No, I haven't done a dpkg-reconfigure
<TJ-> arpd: No, i'm not saying that. There should be no difference between local and ssh unless the ssh users are forced to use a restricted shell
<arpd> TJ-: that is very strange then. If I were to remove a user from the sudo group, but they still had terminal sessions active from when they were in it, would they still be able to use it?
<arpd> (in those active terminal sessions, not new ones)
<TJ-> arpd: If their sudo timestamp file was still valid, yes, I think they would, since group membership only changes on log-out
<arpd> right, my machine has an uptime (login included) of several weeks
<arpd> so anything I've installed sine then might have done this, and I might only be noticing it now I am logging in remotely
<arpd> (i magine virtual terminal sessions from a window manager will use the 'window manager' login, i.e. not update group membership until they log out'
<arpd> so it's probably too late to even find out what caused this..
<arpd> right, so failing there being anyway to find out what caused this, is there any way I can recover remotely TJ-? Can I hook in to my active 'local' sessions from my remote session without su access?
<TJ-> arpd: without privileges, not that I can think of, unless one of those session is running under 'screen'
<arpd> TJ-: I wish, since I started using a tiling window manager I stopped using a terminal multiplexer
<arpd> TJ-: perhaps I can find a 0day floating around :)
<TJ-> arpd: I hope not :)
<TJ-> arpd: any vnc server running?
<arpd> TJ-: let me check
<arpd> TJ-: ah, nope, I only have vncviewer installed for working from home
<TJ-> arpd: I can't think of any other way unless you set a root password
<arpd> TJ-: nope, I didn't :(
<arpd> going to have to wait until I'm back on Sunday then, bollocks.
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-23
<blubaustin> hello
<blubaustin> I'm having a problem running steam on one of my computers it keeps giving this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8118699/ I havbe tried removing steam-launcher, purging, deleting the cache etc what it does after I delete everything is that it will update, then give that error
<blubaustin> funny thing is my other computer runs just fine with steam but this one all the sudden after yesterday will not run it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<penguin42> hmm, that was fun, the kernel that +1 had put in last weekend before I last shutdown this machine didn't boot - didn't find root filesystem
<penguin42> 3.16.09
<penguin42> .
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Daekdroom> Is gstreamer working ok for anyone else?
<Daekdroom> Apparently everything that uses it is non-functional on my PC currently.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, seems to work fine here,  just watched a movie last night on media server
<BluesKaj> the media server is an older model pc with entry level nvidia 8400gs gpu and the audio is m-audio pcm/spdif to an amp using gstreamer backend
<BluesKaj> err let me rephrase, the audio is using gstreamer backend  with m-audio pcm/spdif to an amp
<Daekdroom> Hm. It must be something local then.
<Daekdroom> I think I'll reinstall (this is an update) before reporting a bug, though.
<Daekdroom> Reinstalling 14.10 fixed my issue indeed.
<Daekdroom> Well, as far as I've tested it o.o
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-24
<ki7mt> Anyone know for certain if Python3 will be the default Python in the next release (14.10) ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<chrs-> hmm, i'm getting http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-dev_10.2.5-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb 404 not found
<chrs-> the last time i ran ubunty my apt sources became clogged with iffy ppas
<Daekdroom> chrs-, try updating the repo information (sudo apt-get update)
<chrs-> running that now
<Daekdroom> I think Ubuntu has Mesa 10.2.6 in the repos already and the older packages were deleted.
<chrs-> i ran it a couple of days ago
<chrs-> the update is slow because the wifi doesn't play nice with my apartments crappy ap
<chrs-> but that will be fixed soon
<Daekdroom> In a development versions, updates come at a very fast rate, so if you don't keep updating the repo information you'll eventually bump into missing files when trying to install something.
<chrs-> Daekdroom: that's finally starting to sink in :)
<chrs-> looks like you were right
<tony_> I am currently experimenting with 14.10.
<tony_> Anybody find new things about it?
<ikonia> new things ?
<SorenHolm> H
<SorenHolm> tony_: well ... networkmanager does not automatically connect to networks .... besides that things are pretty neat for my use case.
<tony_> for instance I have gotten chrome to run as well as the cairo dock to work pretty good.
<tony_> Thats a plus to me since I am really computer illeterate.
<ikonia> tony_: wih respect if you're not confident with computers, perhaps pre-release software is not a good thing to use
<ikonia> a stable release with good support maybe a better choice
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, nm works well here on both ethernet and wifi and connect just fine
<ikonia> BluesKaj: agreed
<tony_> I have a acer netbook that I experiment with. My main computer is a desktop hp.
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: hmm .... I wonder why my system does not..... I have set it up to connect automatically.
<tony_> BluesKaj does not what?
<BluesKaj> wifi ?
<tony_> could be in your settings.
<SorenHolm> well ... nm does not connect to my wifi automatically event though I have set it up to do so.
<tony_> I played around with mine for about a week before I finally set them right.
<ikonia> SorenHolm: worth checking if it connects but doesn't get an address, or if it doesn't connect
<ikonia> SorenHolm: also worth checking if you can manually connect it
<SorenHolm> Hold you horses!!
<SorenHolm> Hold your horses!!
<ikonia> see if it's your card, or network manager using your card
<SorenHolm> I can connect just fine manually. It just wont do it automatically.
<tony_> Does anyone know if NVIDIA driver is a physical device needed to insert into computer to upgrade?
<penguin42> know it's just software
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, try /usr/bin/nm-applet, click on it
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: I'm on kubuntu so I have the KDE-version running.
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, yes , same here
<BluesKaj> ok , SorenHolm sorry, it's not there , but It was there when I lost the nm icon for some reason and I was able to connect using the applet, then after an upgrade the nm icon returned to the panel...strange
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, have you checked the wrench by clicking the wifi icon (configure your wifi) then find your connection, edit and make sure connect automatically is checked in the general configuration tab
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: oh well..... I've just removed all my connections .... and now it actually seems to connect automatically.
<BluesKaj> ??
<BluesKaj> uhm, ok
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: actually I did try removing all connections a month ago ....
<BluesKaj> the only connections that should be listed are connections previously used
<BluesKaj> none of your neighbours etc in the config file , they shouild only show up when the nm icon is clicked
<BluesKaj> if younuse a vpn service then the servers listed will be in the config file tho
<andlabs> Hi. How do I PERMANENTLY UNSET kwalletaskpass as ssh-askpass in update-alternatives?
<andlabs> I want to continue using the terminal to enter the password, not a GUI that blocks everything
<andlabs> oh, I appear to have removed it but it still takes effect - do I need to log out and log back in?
<eanyx> Hi
<eanyx> Does any of you have tested ubuntu 14.10 ?
<chrs-> what do you mean by "tested"?
<eanyx> I want to know what is the integration status of xmir/mir in 14.10? And when it will be officialy released (xmir/mir).
<eanyx> What are the main difference between X (legacy) and new Xmir / mir ?
<chrs-> i tried mir (desktop-next) on my laptop from one of the daily images last week
<chrs-> didn't work, couldn't log in
<chrs-> so i went back to the "regular" ubuntu desktop unity de and it works fine
<eanyx> so it's work in progress... What about the specs?
<brainwash> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec
<eanyx> I wanting to write game to Linux/Ubuntu, but actual rendering is poor. Does mir will provide better rendering (2D/3D animation)?
<brainwash> you also join #ubuntu-mir and ask Mir related questions
<brainwash> it shouldn't affect 3d performance
<eanyx> brainwash: thank you
<brainwash> oh, I meant "you can also join.."
<brainwash> :)
<eanyx> in 14.10 what are the main difference compared to 14.04 ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eanyx> Hi, what will be the new kernel in 15.10?
<lordievader> I thought it would be 4.2
<eanyx> What are the news features of Ubuntu 15.10 ?
<eanyx> And in kernel 4.2?
<lordievader> Read the release notes.
<rrva> what is the boot prompt option to auto-select english at installatoin?
<rrva> for ubuntu 15.10
<rrva> i'm trying to do unattended install
<rrva> Based on https://github.com/boxcutter/ubuntu/blob/master/ubuntu1510.json#L7
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<blaze> new chromium 44 which was just uploaded to repos is extremely buggy
<blaze> it chrashes x server every 15 minutes
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jack> how usable is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/wily-desktop-amd64.iso atm?
<ObrienDave> try it and see. report issues to the tracker
<ObrienDave> help with testing the next release
<jack> ...k
<jack> :P
<ObrienDave> set up a Vbox VM so you don't bork your system
<ObrienDave> or any VM for that matter
<jack> just wanted to check if there are known issues
<ObrienDave> you'll find those in the tracker
<jack> mmh
<ObrienDave> well, the reported ones anyway LOL
<jack> ...as long as it boots...
<jack> using a mint atm
<jack> ObrienDave: so are there other good vm apps besides virtualbox?
<ObrienDave> i have not used any. thinking
<jack> :)
<lordievader> jack: Aren't there known issues with every OS?
<jack> ok i know "parallels"
 * lordievader wonders if it is good think to have no known issues.
<ObrienDave> jack, you on a mac?
<jack> but i thought it's mac-only...
<jack> no
<Dreaman> in ubuntu 15.10 witch kernel use
<Dreaman> and gnome
<Dreaman> unity
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-23
<eanyx> Hi, I would like to participate in debugging next ubuntu release.
<tsimonq2> Hi, eanyx, have you figured this out yet, or can I still help you?
<eanyx> I've get the lastest stable and instable vanilla kernel and build it on ubuntu 15.04
<tsimonq2> So are you running wily or vivid?
<tsimonq2> (if you are unsure, do lsb_release -a in the terminal)
<eanyx> I'm runnin vivid now, but I will also run wily in a virtual box.
<tsimonq2> Ok, what exactly do you mean by debugging?
<tsimonq2> Fixing bugs?
<tsimonq2> QA?
<tsimonq2> What?
<tsimonq2> eanyx
<eanyx> I'm C++ engineer and UNIX/Linux system engineer, so I've experience in all of that (reporting bug, fixing, QA, tracability, etc.)
<tsimonq2> What would you like to do? You can certainly do QA, Bug Triage, Bug fixing AND Package Maintaining, but I would recommend that you start with one(IMO) so you can get the feel of what it is like to help Ubuntu...
<eanyx> And I'm specially interested in ubuntu
<tsimonq2> I do QA for Lubuntu :)
<tsimonq2> Yes, I get that, but what would you like me to get you started on first?
<tsimonq2> eanyx
<tsimonq2> Unless you want to do multiple :)
<eanyx> What is the process to with?
<eanyx> to start with?
<tsimonq2> You can start anywhere, but if it makes any difference, I started with QA, because that is the easist to me.
<tsimonq2> So I would reccomend that...
<tsimonq2> I just noticed my typo, * recommend :P
<tsimonq2> eanyx
<eanyx> Have you tried the latest kernel?
<tsimonq2> I am running wily right now...so 4.1.0-3
<eanyx> For me the 4.1.6 stable run properly my virtual box host, but 4.2 rc-7 there is some lags.
<eanyx> I've been told that wily will be based on 4.2 kernel.
<tsimonq2> Most likely, yes.
<eanyx> I'm wondering what is the level of maturity of rc kernel?
<tsimonq2> It is a release canidate, but I can't really answer many questiona bout the kernel as I am not a kernel developer :)
<tsimonq2> So, eanyx, are you going to want to help with the next Ubuntu release?
<eanyx> yes I want !
<tsimonq2> What would you like to do?
<eanyx> I will use it as my main office use (dev C++)
<eanyx> I would like to report bug, and try to enhance usability
<tsimonq2> Be enhance usability, you mean actually timkering with the code?\
<tsimonq2> *tikering
<tsimonq2> wow
<tsimonq2> *tinkering
 * tsimonq2 sighs
<tsimonq2> Or do you just want to report bugs, eanyx
<eanyx> I've found that Linux is great on server tasks, but for desktop it still lack some userfriendly behavior.
<tsimonq2> Well Unity can be bad sometimes...I tried out Lubuntu and liked it...
<tsimonq2> And if you want to do that, you can just report a bug as a feature request, assign it to yourself, then do that
<tsimonq2> But feature freeze ended on Thursday...
<tsimonq2> And by that, I mean the feature freeze is in place from now until the release of Wily...
<eanyx> when start the bug tracking phase?
<tsimonq2> Bug reporting is all the time...you can submit bugs anytime...
<tsimonq2> But now they are focusing on fixing bugs
<eanyx> But before the official release there is some deadline of submission?
<tsimonq2> So do you want to report bugs, eanyx?
<tsimonq2> Ummm
<tsimonq2> Let me check quick
<eanyx> yes i would like to report bugs.
<tsimonq2> And October 15 is the final freeze...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<eanyx> I would also stress test ubuntu to any task (stability at high load, max uptime, disk i/o without corruption, new filesystem without corruption (zfs, btrfs)).
<tsimonq2> eanyx: And so how are you going to find those bugs? Random testing or are you going to be following the QA test cases?
<tsimonq2> Oh, okay
<tsimonq2> So you aren't going to follow the test cases?
<eanyx> I can do some freeform testing to tests any no thinked behavior, but can also follow a QA checklist
<tsimonq2> (although we always need more people on QA :))
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> So let me get you what you need
<tsimonq2> One second
<tsimonq2> Here is the bug-filing guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tsimonq2> Here is the package testing QA tracker: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> Here is the ISO testing QA tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> eanyx: Is that all you need?
<eanyx> What is the process of fixing bugs (is there some code review by ubuntu coders?)
<tsimonq2> I am not entirely sure what happens after you submit it(I think it goes through some developers who look at the code and test it). But if you want an easy, straightforward guide on getting your computer set up to do this, follow this guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-packaging-guide.pdf
<tsimonq2> Will that be it?
<tsimonq2> eanyx
<tsimonq2> And I thought I would let you know...for QA, the IRC channel is #ubuntu-quality, for bugs the channel is #ubuntu-bugs, and for regular developer questions, there is #ubuntu-devel
<eanyx> Thank you tsimonq2, will have a check of all your links. And will start heavy debugging of my favorite OS :)
<tsimonq2> Ok, thanks! If you need anything ,send me a PM
<eanyx> what is a PM?
<eanyx> tsimonq2 are you of ubuntu official team?
<tsimonq2> No I am not...
<tsimonq2> But again, I do participate in QA for Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> no question amrk :P
<tsimonq2> *mark
<tsimonq2> PM is a message...do /msg tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> And eanyx...if you want to give me an endorsement for when I apply, my wiki page is here, just edit it...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<eanyx> Thank you very much tsimonq2, have a good night :)
<tsimonq2> You too eanyx :)
<eanyx> hey it's the morning here (6AM) :)
<tsimonq2> For me it is 11:12 PM XD
<eanyx> have a nice days guys.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<niek> Anyone having issues with having Ubuntu randomly crash back to the login screen while running Steam?
<niek> I've only noticed this issue happening while Steam is running, so that's the only thing I've been able to correlate it with thus far.
<niek> It's been since I'm running +1 on this machine.
<soee> guy is it known that lamp-server^ install fails in Wily due to dependencies ?
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-25
<olmari> I'll come here as I'm running 16.10 and don't want to make any type of "official" bug report yet...
<olmari> When I close mine laptop lid, 16.10 goes to sleep even when every power setting I can imagine relating is made not to do that, incl. dconf
<olmari> 16.04 and earlier has been working so many years :)
<olmari> I don't know what else to look at any more :) lenovo w520, latest bios etc... and 16.04 works
<olmari> whoops... accidentally have parted times ago
<olmari> so... mine problem with 16.10: Thinkpad w520, computer still goes to sleep when closing lid, despite setting is set not to do that
<olmari> also checked with dconf-editor and saw nothing that would do that
<olmari> in 16.04 it works as should, which is "nothing"
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-26
<Embra> Is there a method to bridge my video card through the Ubuntu VM? I have read of methods using Linux to do a PCI passthrough, but how do we do this on from Windows to Ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> Embra: you're running a Linux VM i Windows? Well, then that's a matter for whatever software you're running on Windows that does the virtualisation
<Embra> Hey guys im using zsh, how do I set OpenCV and Anaconda in my path correctly? I can''t use any CONDA commands and when I try to run a command for OpenCV it doesnt find it... help pelase
<Embra> Im stuck on Zsh how do I get out of it?
<lordievader> Embra: exit?
<lordievader> Or is it the default shell?
<Embra> I just uninstalled Ubuntu and reinstalled that was hectic! haha.
<freakyy> hi all. how can i upgrade from 16.04 xenial to the latest beta of 16.10?
<freakyy> or wait
<freakyy> nm
<freakyy> i wont update
<nacc> freakyy: i believe you were given that answer in #ubuntu
<freakyy> if u say it iwll break my computer
<freakyy> i wont do it
<freakyy> nacc: that guy jsut said submit -d option did he mean do-release-upgrade -d?
<nacc> freakyy: yes
<nacc> freakyy: if you're willing to run the latest beta, it's assumed, i think, you know how to use the tools
<freakyy> yea lemme see a changelog of 16.10
<freakyy> ok i think i wont upgrade
<freakyy> as it states in this topic it will break my system ;D
<freakyy> thanks for your help :)
<freakyy> bye
<Asad2005> Anyone upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 beta1 and how stable it is?
<Asad2005> Is it the right time to upgrade, i dont mind few problems as long as video / audio and network working?
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-27
<Asad2005> How to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 beta command line i tried update-manager -d and do release upgrade but no beta showing
<hggdh> Asad2005: you probably are set to only upgrade to  "lts" releases. Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, and change Prompt to "normal"
<hggdh> Asad2005: anyway, unless you are willing to risk your install being broken, and *KNOW* how to re-glue the pieces together, this is not a good time to move to 16.10
<hggdh> Asad2005: with that warning given, I had no problems with 16.10
<hggdh> huh. Let me rephrase it: I had no *serious* problems with 16.10
<hggdh> (upgrade barfed at the end, but far enough for the system to be functional; some packages tried to wrongly uninstall others because they were released too early; etc)
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-28
<olmari> I installed ubuntu into ZFS, all is otherwise good, but network-manager shows much of the interfaces as "not managed" and I can't use them.. only the wlan is usable (that was used with installation time if that matters)...
<olmari> nothing suspicious in /etc/config/network nor in NM files
<olmari> so... I'm at loss how to resolve this :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-21
<Asad2005> I want to fully converty to ubuntu genome, if i upgrade to 17.01 will it convert my 17.04 fully to genome? 
<lotuspsychje> anyone found new dock settings somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> im tweaking via dconf editor but cant see anywhere in settings yet
<tesko> still updating to artful
<rosattig>  hi guys, I'm trying to install artful and I got this message -> debootstrap warning: http://us.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/artful/main/binary-ppc64el/Packages.gz was corrupt
<rosattig> what does it mean?
<tesko> is the slide up bar for extra security?
<tesko> its a great idea
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-22
<tesko> anyone else's display bar above the program blink rapidly
<tesko> when changing windows
<tesko> ok my whole screen blunk when i opened firefox
<tesko> i have hexchat and a terminal open
<lotuspsychje> tesko: driver issue perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> tesko: sudo lshw -C video ?
<tesko> want me to pastebin the results?
<tesko> i think its a firefix problem
<tesko> using firefox 55.0.2
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<lotuspsychje> tesko: this is version for artful
<tesko> then how did i get 55?
<lotuspsychje> dunno?
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 55.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 41978 kB, installed size 161397 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> perhaps the bot needs a reload
<tesko> does it happen to you when you open firefox?
<tesko> does it make the screen blink rapidly
<lotuspsychje> not here tesko 
<lotuspsychje> tesko: are you sur
<lotuspsychje> its not driver related?
<tesko> no it just started with artful
<lotuspsychje> tesko: got other apps that blink, or only firefox?
<lotuspsychje> Pici: you know if bot needs a reload here?
<tesko> i checked a few apps, its just firefox
<lotuspsychje> tesko: can you launch firefox from a terminal, perhaps usefull errors there?
<tesko> hold on
<tesko> gotta check something in the man pages
<tesko> here lotuspsychje i ran firefox -jsconsole
<tesko> https://pastebin.com/m4tpDmaq
<graingert> anyone having gnome-shell login loops?
<graingert> ok I fixed it, looks like it's because I had old extensions
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox artful
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<nacc> lotuspsychje: new ff is still stck in a-p
<lotuspsychje> nacc: should be 55 on ubuntu right?
<lotuspsychje> even on artful?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ff is weird :)
<nacc> i see 54 in a-p
<lotuspsychje> nacc: maybe its the bot that needs a reload?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it's because it all came from security
<lotuspsychje> oh
<nacc> lotuspsychje: and there's no artful-security yet, if i had to guess
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0.11.12 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> that should be right
<lotuspsychje> nacc: how you like my artful box with new dash to dock fork :p http://imgur.com/a/q7Yem
<nacc> lotuspsychje: nice
<lotuspsychje> nacc: as for now i tweaked to bottom & size via dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> settings doesnt show yet on sys settings
<tuga3d> hi all, gnome shell isn't looking in my .local/share/applications, i have several .desktop files in there that dont appear in the launcher.
<tuga3d> any tips?
<Bashing-om> tuga3d: Update/upgrade and reboot ?
<tuga3d> Bashing-om: already did that :(
<tuga3d> Bashing-om: i've installed neovim from repos and it doesn't appear also
<Bashing-om> tuga3d: Re-add them to the launcher ?? Any errors ?
<tuga3d> Bashing-om: how i do that? i thought gnome shell scan the ~/.local/share/applications for desktop files
<Bashing-om> tuga3d: I run terminally . not a lot of experience with the GUI side :(
<tuga3d> Bashing-om: yep, in terminal it works fine, although the ~/.local/bin isn't in PATH by default, don't know why.
<tuga3d> Bashing-om: you have ~/bin in PATH, but all apps i installed in user go to ~/.local/bin
<Bashing-om> tuga3d: Humm ,, Something hosed up somewhere: " $ echo $PATH >> /home/sysop/bin:/home/sysop/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin " . I have to be away for a spell . back soonest .
<tuga3d> Bashing-om: ok, tnks
<tesko> whats the command to upgrade to a new nightly build?
<genii> Just keeping running updates as normal
<genii> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, for instance
<tesko> sudo update-manager -d gave me MIT MAGIC COOKIE error
<tesko> wont let me in
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-23
<tesko> ducasse, i got a few updates and the screen doesnt flicker anymore
<tesko> though im not guru i cant seem to run aptitude right now so i just use it as a reference for packages
<tesko> that or its screwy
<tesko> anyone around?
<lotuspsychje> tesko: firefox problem solved yet?
<tesko> yea
<tesko> downloaded some updates
<tesko> i think i screwed up aptitude
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> good
<lotuspsychje> tesko: wich version are you on now?
<tesko> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.7 GiB Total (2.1 GiB Free) Swap: 7.3 GiB Total (7.3 GiB Free) • Storage: 15.4 GB / 152.1 GB (136.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller • Uptime: 11h 6m 15s
<tesko> 4.12.0-11-generic
<tesko> night night
<tesko> after this last smoke
<tesko> aptitude is giving me problems when i hit preview/install/uninstall
<tesko> it wont go back to the software list
<tesko> 2 errors from dmesg
<tesko> tesko@battersea:~$ dmesg | grep error
<tesko> [   11.408886] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<tesko> [  124.879177] update-notifier[1762]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007ffe883da198 error 14 in update-notifier[675507e000+d000]
<tesko> new kernel Linux battersea 4.13.0-041300rc6-generic #201708201831 SMP Sun Aug 20 22:32:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> tesko: that's not the artful kerenl
<nacc> *kernel
<tesko> ok
<nacc> tesko: also you didn't have two errors before, you had one.
<nacc> tesko: grep's count is not == errors, it's just counting the string
<tesko> oh
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-24
<tesko> nacc: so i cant get help here because i have the wrong kernel. my kernel runs fine
<ducasse> tsimonq2: running an unofficial, unsupported kernel on a development release seems to me like asking for trouble
<ducasse> tsimonq2: sorry, bad tab expand
<tsimonq2> ducasse: all good :)
<icey> just ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1712504 doing a normal apt-get upgrade on artful
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712504 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "No 'Ubuntu' session after an upgrade from Zesty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<icey> it looks like the wayland session is gone?
<yossarianuk> hi can you confirm what version of Gnome you are planning to ship with ubuntu 17.10?
<tsimonq2> yossarianuk: I think 3.26, could be wrong, don't take my word on it ;)
<yossarianuk> cheers
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-25
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> in Ubuntu 17.10, how do you change the size of the dock on the left side?
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi how can i auto hide the dock ? seems autohide set to true doesn't work
<genii> Did you logoff/logon cycle since then yet?
<m0j0dj0dj0> yes i did 
<m0j0dj0dj0> all the options i tested works like set the dock transparent, change the side etc but not this one
<ducasse> maybe it's just not implemented correctly yet
<gixxer1k> hey all 
<gixxer1k> the openjdk9 package seems to be broken (today's update)
<gixxer1k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25390671/
<nacc> gixxer1k: thanks, i think it's now known, hopefully will get fixed
<nacc> gixxer1k: looks like -4 should fix it (which is in -proposed currently)
<gixxer1k> glad to be of help, thx for letting me know
<nacc> gixxer1k: yw
<isantop> I'm having a weird problem on artful. I have menubars in both totem and the new 3.25 settings app
<isantop> Anyone know how to hide these?
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-26
<Asad2005> I want to upgrade my ubuntu17.04 to 17.10 alpha, are there any tutorials and is it stable to an extent that is usable? one crash or abnormality evrey now and then is not a problem as long as the desktop environemt is working, also am i right to expect the upgrade to swith me to gnome or not yet
<gixxer1k> @asad - i've been using it since it was out, no real issues apart from running on an old laptop, wayland was giving me grief, something to do with the graphics card i think (it's a 'legacy' nvidia)
<gixxer1k> so i had to fall back to an xorg session
<gixxer1k> nothing big apart from that
<gixxer1k> old graphics card = quadro m220 or something like that
<gixxer1k> although i'm a statistical sample of 1, so.. :P
<Asad2005> gixxer1k: How did you upgrade ? is it through update-manager -d ?
<Asad2005> gixxer1k: Or was it a fresh install
<gixxer1k> do_release_upgrade -d
<gixxer1k> sec
<gixxer1k> https://askubuntu.com/questions/909323/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-ubuntu-17-10-upgrade
<Asad2005> gixxer1k: thanks
<inerkick> Hi Team. I got Ubuntu 17.10 on my machine . And I'm unable to create wifi hotspot to use it for my smartphone. Kindly help
<inerkick> this is the details about my wifi http://paste.ubuntu.com/25396803/
<inerkick> anyone here?
<ducasse> inerkick: you need to be patient, it's the weekend and this channel isn't very busy.
<inerkick> oh ok. 
<ducasse> i'm not sure your wifi driver supports hotspots, though, iirc that is problematic with broadcom.
<inerkick> I have been going through this issue since month or so . I have used wifi earlier before to connect from smartphone to laptop and vice versa. But since the update, this isn't working.. And all the support online/docs are so not updated, so it's kind of freaking out
<ducasse> post your details about exactly how it fails, error messages etc, and maybe someone can help.
<inerkick> I mean, ducasse , Internet is hard core requirement for Linux distros, and if that's not working it's like nightmare, I feel so terrible for that, it has been released since long time.. I just feel frustrated now updating now :(  There is no error messages as such, In the network manager I can't even see the other wifi anymore. Or even able to create wifihotspot. I can even see my own device mac address in the network manager. There are so much 
<inerkick> issues in this version and less proper update being made since previous one I guess
<ducasse> inerkick: you shouldn't expect a development release to work perfectly, if you can't handle that maybe you should stick to a released version?
<inerkick> Even the stable release wasn't working. So only I updated to development release expecting some upwork
<ducasse> that's the completely wrong way to do it
<inerkick> agree
<ducasse> get it working on a finished release first, don't run a development version unless you can handle breakage
<ducasse> there are also a lot more people who can help you then, as you'll get support in #ubuntu
<inerkick> I do agree to that, but I just wanted to see some major changes in the basic system to be working. I do agree issues might be related to new versions, but I just feel terrible that even hardware issues weren't checked :( Just frustrated.. Nothing against anyone.. Just feel bad and so less support now
<inerkick> What makes me feel so bad is as I said, an LTS version atleast should have a support of network. But they are already working on new with development version without issues being resolved That makes me so sad
<ducasse> try the lts version again, report problems in #ubuntu and get help there. of course there are unresolved issues in a development release - that's how it works, it's under development.
<Asad2005> Just upgraded to 17.10, how do i install the new ubuntu dock?
<tesko> how do i get kernel 4.13.0-999-generic to boot, it wont boot to it even though i have it installed
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-27
<jlacroix> I am testing Artful in a VM and I have a few questions. First, I read several places that there will be a vanilla GNOME session offered that doesn't have the new ubuntu tweaks and addons. I cannot find this. Is this implemented yet?
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: what do you mean with tweaks & addons?
<jlacroix> Basically, what I read is that 17.04 will have a vanilla GNOME session offered at the GDM screen, that for example, won't have the dock
<jlacroix> I only see two options at the GDM screen, Ubuntu on Xorg and Ubuntu on Wayland
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: where did you read that?
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: its 17.10 by the way :p
<jlacroix> Sorry I'm so accustomed to typing 17.04
<jlacroix> Linux Unplugged mentioned this, as did Phoronix and a few others. It was also mentioned on an Ubuntu technical doc
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: last time i updated, didnt see such vanilla session myself
<jlacroix> I installed it in a VM today and installed all updates and I didn't see the option either
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: cant find that news article you say
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: if you have an url perhaps?
<jlacroix> One sec, looking
<jlacroix> I can't find the link right now. But I think you just have to install the gnome-session package. I'm trying this now
<jlacroix> Yup, that was it. Install gnome-session and the vanilla gnome session is an option
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-session
<ubottu> gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu22 (artful), package size 42 kB, installed size 140 kB
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: handy
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jlacroix 
<ubottu> jlacroix: Glad you made it! :-)
<jlacroix> I am curious how Ubuntu will keep the dotfiles between the two sessions separated
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: you dont like the new dock?
<jlacroix> I prefer to have no dock. But the thing is, you can turn the dock off without having to use the gnome-session package. However, I make tutorial videos, write blog articles, etc. So when this comes out I want to make sure I completely understand how it's designed so I give people the right information
<lotuspsychje> ah ih see
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: there will be settings for the dock to disable or autohide at final
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: for now i tweaked it with dconf-editor
<jlacroix> That's good to know, I was just about to ask that
<jlacroix> Honestly, I just keep one application per workspace and I switch between them with CTRL+ALT+Up (or down)
<jlacroix> I find that to be a lot easier to manage than a dock
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: can you check in screen settings right now, if nothings new?
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: i will love the fact that every user can choose how he/she likes
<jlacroix> Yes, it's there (the autohide option)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<jlacroix> I am curious about the technical details about how the two sessions were designed. I also utilize Ansible to configure my desktop for me so I will probably need to dive into this so I understand it better before release
<lotuspsychje> yeah interesting
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: im also curious how wayland will perform
<jlacroix> I read that Canonical has fixed the bluetooth issues, which always bugged me in the past
<jlacroix> On Fedora, Wayland was far superior in speed than Xorg
<lotuspsychje> yeah alot of BT issues in the past for sure
<jlacroix> I tested it out there for a short while
<jlacroix> I wonder if the bluetooth fixes are patched into GNOME, or if they added an additional package that contains the fixes?
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: i think that might be in kernel fixes?
<jlacroix> I doubt it
<jlacroix> The issues seemed to be independent of the kernel, It seemed to be annoying issues like the GUI not selecting the bluetooth speaker by default, etc
<jlacroix> !info gnome-bluetooth
<ubottu> gnome-bluetooth (source: gnome-bluetooth): GNOME Bluetooth tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 296 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<jlacroix> I have a feeling that might be it
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> that sounds logical
<jlacroix> I'm very excited about this release. I am using it in a VM right now. I can't wait to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> i have a testbox :p
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/a/q7Yem
<jlacroix> Nice, what theme are you using?
<lotuspsychje> dark
<lotuspsychje> default installed
<lotuspsychje> dragged dock to bottom with size with dconf
<jlacroix> I'm using VimixDark theme, but sometimes Firefox progress bars don't show up right
<jlacroix> Have you played steam games on 17.10 yet?
<lotuspsychje> jlacroix: no didnt test, just tested an online shooter from repos
<StrangeNoises> hm. some update in 17.10 today has partially broken hidpi support that was working yesterday. god knows which package...
<StrangeNoises> mouse pointers, fonts in gnome top bar & indicators, and in non-gnome gtk and qt apps (eg: hexchat, nextcloud client) all back to scaling factor 1. 
<ducasse> check the end of /var/log/apt/history.log to see which packages was updated last, might help you narrow it down
<ducasse> StrangeNoises: ^^
<StrangeNoises> bunch of xserver packages. also gnome-session and ubuntu-session packages. i mention the latter because it seems that org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor now seems to be inoperable (changes nothing)
<StrangeNoises> i wasn't ignoring you, but i had the window covered up for a bit while i was looking at gsettings
<StrangeNoises> :-)
<StrangeNoises> there's a com.ubuntu.user-interface scale-factor but its current value is... weird. "@a{si} {}" so i don't know what to try with that. don't know if corruption or meaningful
<ducasse> thought you might have switched channels :) i don't use gnome at all nor do i use hidpi, so i can't help much...
<StrangeNoises> i'd report a bug if could identify the package at fault
<StrangeNoises> this machine's nvidia, can only use xorg. I also have a machine running it with wayland, so i guess it'll be informative to see if the same problem occurs there
<ducasse> the package is not really that important if you can clearly describe the problem, the devs will just reassign it to the correct package.
<ducasse> ...as they generally have a good idea what's changed :)
<StrangeNoises> right, let's break the other machine and see if it affects wayland :-)
<ducasse> :)
<StrangeNoises> oh that's interesting, it's not getting the xserver updates. xorg is installed even if i'm not using it
<ducasse> is it using the same mirror?
<StrangeNoises> i believe so. it's got the same versions already of those packages. let's - before the upgrade - try logging in under xorg...
<StrangeNoises> no error
<StrangeNoises> ok, let's do the upgrade
<StrangeNoises> which if it happens then, points the finger at one of the gnome-session / gnome-settings / ubuntu-session packages
<StrangeNoises> yep, there we go
<StrangeNoises> and in wayland too. right.
<ducasse> hmmm... ok. are the old versions still in the package cache?
<ducasse> if they're there or on the mirror, try downgrading one by one?
<StrangeNoises> i suspect /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/unity-gnome-shell-migration.18.08.py  in ubuntu-session. although the date in the name implies it's older. anyway it resets a bunch of scaling factor stuff. nothing that looks desperately wrong but worth a look
<StrangeNoises> let's report it to there anyway. its maintainers ought to know where better to send it as you say
<ducasse> try that, yes.
<ducasse> you might want to keep an eye on this channel to see if others report the same problem if this update was just released.
<StrangeNoises> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1713323 fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713323 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "HiDPI support partially broken after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-24
<MWM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soundconverter/+bug/1610559 <-- I had this issue in 17.04 and am going to re-convert now in 18.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1610559 in SoundConverter "Soundconverter Version 2.9.0.1 ignores date tag when converting from flac to mp3" [High,Fix released]
<MWM> My question is about wether or not this bug exists with soundKonvertor (the kde version )
<MWM> meh, I guess Ill just give it a try :D
<ducasse> why not just try a track?
<ducasse> exactly :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-19
<lordcirth> Hey, I heard that 19.10 has a root-on-ZFS option, but I'm not seeing it in the daily ISO's list of filesystems. Am I missing it, or did it not make it in time?
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth: maybe the #ubuntu-release guys might know more of that
<lordcirth> lotuspsychje, I forgot that existed, I will ask there too
<lotuspsychje> they push the packages, they should know
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-20
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth: did someone found your zsync answer yet?
<lordcirth> lotuspsychje, you mean my ZFS question? No
<lotuspsychje> weirdy
<lordcirth> However, freeze is in 2 days, so I'm guessing the answer is "no".
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-21
<Fudge> hey all, what is the kernel that originally shipped with 19.10
<Fudge> Ermine, I forgot the codename lol
<EoflaOE> Fudge: It's Eoan Ermine, and it comes with Linux 5.2.
<Fudge> can I downgrade to an older kernel, ive been getting some lockups using speakup which is staging in the kernel and want to see if it is that or something hardware related
<EoflaOE> Fudge: You can use "ukuu" to install any kernel, but you may have to untick "Show kernel versions older than 4" to show Linux 5 kernels.
<Fudge> thanks cobber
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<lordcirth> Did the root-on-ZFS installer option make it into 19.10? I don't see it in the daily ISO
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth: ermine gonna be a ghost release, nobody knows nothing :p
<lordcirth> lotuspsychje, I did get an answer (ish) on -release; it's not there yet but might get merged later.
<lotuspsychje> aha!
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth: when was feature freeze again?
<lotuspsychje> 22 aug
<lordcirth> lotuspsychje, tomorrow, yeah. But they said that it's common for major feature to be merged after freeze, it just takes more approval.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> im awaiting 20.04 devel :p
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-18
<Ussat> They changed some host based FW rules, and broke my shit
<luke-jr> it looks like altivec is broken in groovy? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493930785/buildlog_ubuntu-groovy-ppc64el.bitcoin_0.20.1.knots20200815-groovy0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<oerheks> yes, build error 16 hrs abo
<oerheks> ago
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~luke-jr/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoinknots
<oerheks> fix it?
<luke-jr> oerheks: it's a problem with Ubuntu groovy
<luke-jr> I can't fix Ubuntu/Launchpad
<tomreyn> it's not this, is it?  https://www.quora.com/Why-am-I-getting-vector-does-not-name-a-type-in-C-even-though-I-included-vector-and-added-using-namespace-std-in-another-header-and-included-that-header
<luke-jr> no
<luke-jr> that's about C++'s std::vector, not Altivec's vector attribute
<tomreyn> ok, i'm clueless, just tried to find something related. maybe file a bug against ubuntu's gcc 10 then
<tomreyn> if you think it's specific to launchpad instead, maybe bring it up in #lauchpad (or where the topic there suggests)
<luke-jr> I have no reason to think ti is
